# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Конкурсы, игры, загадки

## Tip-Top

Кто ты?
   Раздаёшь листочки. Просишь написать 10 названий животных. Вызываешь всех к себе кому раздал листочки и задаёшь вопросы.
  Кто вы дома?
  кто вы наедине?
  кто выпосле обеда?
  кто вы без одежды? 
  кто вы по ночам?
  кто вы в постели?
  Кто вы в общественном месте?
  кто вы с друзьями?
  что вы думаете о себе?
  кто вы на самом деле?

интересней всего получается когда пишут домашних животных:ишак, баран,свиньяи т.д.


  у меня в штанишках.

 Вырезаешь из газет заголовки. Раздаёшь игрокам. Задаёшь один  единственный вопрос. Что у вас в штанишках?  Недержание;прыщик;пол-шестого и т.д.

 Просишь написать по одной строчке из 9-ти любимых песен.
 Задаёшь вопросы. 
 Вы опаздываете на автобус и кричите водителю в след. Играющий читает строчку под первым номером. 
 Что желает муж вам  на ночь?
 Слова после первой брачной ночи.
 У вас угнали машину ваша реакция.
 Обезьяна корчит вам рожи вы ей в ответ.
 Вам признаются в любви вы краснеете и шопотом говорите.
 Вы опаздали наработу начальник ругает вас вы оправдываетесь.
 вы поймали щуку которая вам говорит.
 муж дарит вам цветы.


 ГРУППОВОЙ ОРГАЗМ. Игра проходит на ура.
  На листочках пишешь цифры от 6 до 10. Этот конкурс я провожу после медленной композиции, когда пары уже как бы  сформированны. Ближе к завершению песни прохожу между танцующими и понравившейся мне паре говорю остаться после танца. 5-6 пар получается. Предлогаю выбрать по одной циферки на пару. После чего говорю им задание: Что надо сделать столько эротических вздохов какая у вас цифра. И начинают дышать.  Задать ритм как правило предлогаю женщине и мужчина,уже не может устоят от соблазна и подхватывает ритм . После определяем победившую пару,которая больше всех повеселила гостей и вручаем в качестве приза сувенир на ночь.(предохранитель)


 Конкурс ТЕЛЕВЕДУЩИХ.

 Выбираем на роль ведущих только женский пол от 2-4. Даём по конфете и предлогаем их прикусить зубами. Руками ни в коем случае игроки себе не помогают. Просим их произнести скороговорки.
 На поляне, холм с кулями.
 Сяду на холм куль поправлю.

 еду я по выбоинам из выбоин не выеду я. 
 А перед началом игры небольшое предисловие. На роль диктора выбираем лучших ,которые с листа могут прочитать без запинок и помарок. У которых хорошо поставленная дикция,кому можно доверить ведение рейтинговых программ и т.д.

----------


## Tip-Top

Поцелуй  
Вечеринка... Если все происходит в зале, то в прилегающей комнате заранее надо спрятать трех крупных парней, чтобы об этом никто не знал. В простыне прорежьте три отверстия для губ и повесьте ее, закрывая дверной проем между залом, где все, и комнатой, где ребята спрятаны. 
Девчонкам одинаково накрасьте губы. Они идут за простыню и вставляют губы в прорези. 
Теперь пригласите ребят, которые вызвались участвовать в игре. Они должны по очереди подойти к этой простыне и поцеловать каждые губы. 
Потом у них спросите, какая из трех девушек им больше понравилась. И ребята начнут описывать, что у этой такие прекрасные губы, а та так клево целуется, а эта... 
А в это время девушки за простынею прячутся в соседнюю комнату и остаются только ребята. Затем, снимите простыню... Там стоят спрятанные парни с накрашенными губами. Эффект поразительный! 

Трусы с резинкой  
Каждому участнику конкурса выдаются трусы без резинки и резинка с булавкой. Под бурные овации и аплодисменты участники начинают вдевать эти резинки в трусы, а затем они обязаны их надеть на себя. 
Победит тот, кто первый «сделает» трусы и наденет их 

Султан  
Для этой игры потребуется много женщин для «гарема» и немного «султанов» (1 «султан» на 5 женщин). «Султанов» надо выбирать сильных духом и телом, иные в «гареме» просто пропадут. Дальше все женщины становятся рядом, а «султаны» подбегают к ним и уносят в «гарем» тех, кто приглянется (именно уносят, а не увозят или уводят). 
Интересное начинается под конец, когда все легкие дамы оказываются уже в «гаремах», — султаны должны разнести всех дам. 
Выигрывает взявший больший вес. 

Охота на кабана  
Для игры нужны команды, состоящие из трех охотников и, конечно, «кабан». «Охотники» вооружаются «патронами» (например ценниками-наклейками) и стремятся попасть в «кабана». Мишенью выступает картонный круг, расчерченный как мишень для стрельбы, который привязывается «кабану» пониже спины. «Кабан» убегает и уворачивается, охотники догоняют и «стреляют» в мишень. 
Эта игра на время. Кроме того, советуем пространство для охоты ограничить, проводить игру в трезвом состоянии или приближенном к таковому, запретить захват и удерживание «кабана» «охотниками». 

Прищепки  
Это конкурс для мужественных, и победителя надо обязательно наградить хорошим призом. Задача двум игрокам: нацепить на свое лицо за минуту максимально возможное количество обычных бельевых прищепок. Только лучше подобрать менее жесткие, а то с ума можно сойти

----------


## Ledi

*Поцелуй*

Ведущий просит выйти кавалеров и приглашает одну девушку. Мужчинам нужно поцеловать девушку в определенную часть тела и назвать ее. Например, первый целует в щечку и говорит "Я целую (Машеньку) в щечку!". Это значит, что остальные кавалеры уже не могут целовать в щечку. Следующий целует, допустим, в руку и говорит "Я целую (Машеньку) в руку. Значит остальные партнеры уже не могут целовать ни в щечку, ни в руку и т.д. К концу конкурса девушка будет зацелована во все части тела. Проигрывает тот кавалер, которому уже будет не куда целовать. 

*Принцесса на горошине*

Для конкурса приглашаются женщины (девушки). Расставляют в ряд стулья. Участницы подходят к стульям и приготавливаются сесть. В это время им на стулья подкладывают грецкие орехи (от 3 до 5 штук, всем по разному, подсматривать участницам нельзя). Девушки, ерзая под музыку на стульях, должны определить количество грецких орехов, подложенных им на стул. Выигрывает та, кто правильно назовет количество. 

*МИЛЫЙ БЕСПОРЯДОК (не для свадьбы!!!)* 

Необходимо: КАРТОЧКИ С ЗАДАНИЯМИ 
Это хороший “mix” на День Валентина для групп из 25 или более человек. Дайте каждому человеку список, показанный ниже. Каждый человек работает над заполнением своего списка. Первый, кто исполнит все 10 заданий, победил. 
1. Возьми 10 разных автографов, ф.и.о. (на обратной стороне листа). 
2. Расшнуруй чей-то ботинок, вытяни шнурок, снова вдень шнурок и завяжите его. 
3. Найди 2 других человека и втроём сделайте форму сердца при помощи рук. 
4. Пусть девушка 5 раз поцелует этот листик, запиши её имя. _____ 
5. Если ты девушка - пусть парень станет на одно колено перед тобой и сделает тебе предложение. Если ты парень - стань на одно колено и сделай предложение любой девушке. Запиши её/его имя. 
6. Съешь конфету со стола и покажи свой язык кому-нибудь, кого ты плохо знаешь. Пусть этот человек подпишется рядом. 
7. Расскажи маленький стишок так громко, как можешь. 
8. Попроси 10 человек быть твоими возлюбленными и запиши свой счёт. Да _______ Нет _______ 
9. Проскочи лягушкой 5 раз вокруг кого-нибудь. 
10. В припрыжку допрыгай до ведущего.


*ДОРОГА СЧАСТЬЯ* 

Необходимо собрать две команды с равным числом участников. Соревнующиеся снимают с себя одежду (хоть до трусов) и связывают вещи, делая "дорогу счастья". Выигрывает та команда, чья дорога длиннее.

----------


## Tip-Top

Эротический марафон

Для игр нужны минимум две пары участников. Лучше  - три. Конечно, пар может быть и больше... 

 Естественно, каждая пара должна быть разнополой. 

Соревнующиеся пары должны пройти через 10 испытаний. И на каждом этапе будет определяться победитель. Победителем считается та пара, которая быстрее выполнила задание. А задания в эротическом десятиборье такие. 

- 1 - 

Партнерша на пару минут покидает зал эротических состязаний. В это время гости, не участвующие в играх, рассовывают по карманам и другим потайным местам партнеров по 10 десятирублевых купюр. То есть каждый партнер как бы "утаил" от подруги 100 рублей. Партнерши, вернувшись в зал, по сигналу должны обыскать своих спутников и обнаружить все 10 бумажек. При этом партнер не должен ни подсказывать, ни намекать, где он "прячет" деньги. Побеждает та пара, в которой партнерша решительнее и быстрее произведет обнаружение "заначек". 

- 2 - 

На этом этапе зал покидают партнеры. А в это время партнершам пишут на каком-либо закрытом одеждой участке тела одно слово. Например, "зайка". Эту процедуру лучше доверить подругам партнерш. А надпись следует сделать быстростирающейся, для чего лучше всего подойдет фломастер. Вернувшимся в зал партнерам сообщают, что на теле их подруг есть "татуировки", состоящие из одного слова. Эту надпись нужно обнаружить. Конечно, партнерши не должны подсказывать, где у них эта "татуировка". Тот из партнеров, кто первым обнаружит на теле спутницы и произнесет ее вслух, принесет победу своей паре. Партнер может помогать партнерше, но только не руками, а путем "совершения колебательных движений отдельными участками тела". 

- 3 - 

Для этого задания каждой паре потребуется веревка или лента длиной в 2 метра . Эту веревку партнерша должна протянуть под одеждой партнера так, чтобы в итоге один конец веревки выставляется из правового рукава, а другой – из левой штанины. Еще одно условие – веревку следует пропускать с той стороны тела партнера, которую называют "передней". 

- 4 - 

Этот этап практически не отличается от предыдущего. Но на этот раз веревку под одеждой подруги протягивает партнер. А пропустить эту веревку нужно из правого рукава в левый. 

- 5 - 

На этом этапе партнерша должна помочь своему другу выпить рюмку водки (стакан сока). Правда, пить придется не совсем традиционно. Партнерша должна сидеть на стуле, а рюмка (стакан) должна быть крепко зажата между ее колен. Обоим партнерам нельзя касаться рюмки (стакана) руками. 

- 6 - 

На этом этапе на стуле сидит партнер. И сжимает коленями банан с надорванной кожурой, неочищенный. Партнерша должна его съесть без помощи рук. 

При выполнении пятого и шестого задания есть опасность испачкать одежду. Чтобы этого не произошло, можно воспользоваться салфетками, предварительно положив их под рюмку и под банан. 

- 7 - 

Для выполнения следующего задания каждой паре потребуется два банта или шейных платка из легкого материала. Эти платки до начала соревнования нужно повязать на шею. Потом партнеры должны встать друг к другу лицом, скрепить руки, а затем по команде развязать платок на шее спутника зубами. При этом неважно, будут ли партнеры распутывать узлы на платках одновременно или по очереди. Главное, чтобы в итоге оба платка были развязаны и сняты. 

- 8 - 

А для этого задания потребуется по два ремня или кушака. И если на предыдущем этапе стояла задача – снять, то на этом нужно одеть, повязать, в общем – закрепить. Партнеры встают друг к другу спиной, в руках у каждого – ремень. По сигналу они должны, по прежнему стоя спиной к друг другу, закрепить ремень на чужом поясе. Тактику подвязывания ремней каждая пара выбирает самостоятельно. Главное, чтобы ремни не сваливались с пояса спутника. 

- 9 - 

На этом этапе партнерша должна сесть на табурет. А партнер должен положить свою голову ей на колени. Его задача – после сигнала совершить оборот головы на 360 градусов. Естественно, во время этого разворота голова партнера ни на секунду не должна отрываться от колен подруги. Подругам же, по соображениям техники безопасности, рекомендуется не помогать своим спутникам в этом нелегком деле. 

- 10 - 

А на этом этапе на стул или табурет садится партнер. Ему на колени садится подруга. Все, что от нее требуется, - это, не слезая с колен партнера, повернуться на 360 градусов. В отличие от предыдущего задания, где помощь была нежелательной, здесь она просто необходима. Фактически не партнерша должна развернуться, а партнер ее развернуть. Если, конечно, ему хватит сил.

----------


## Tip-Top

В ПОГОНЕ ЗА УЗЕЛКОМ Необходимо: 2 ПАРНЯ+КАРАНДАШИ+ШНУР
В игре участвуют 2 парня. На середине шнура завязывают узелок, а к концам прикрепляют по простому карандашу. Нужно намотать свою часть шнура на карандаш. Кто быстрее дойдет до узелка — победитель.
* * *
ГАЛСТУЧНАЯ ЭСТАФЕТА
Выберите несколько пар (муж, жена или парень и девушка). По сигналу каждая девушка должна развязать галстук своего партнёра, полностью снять его, помахать им зрителям и потом снова его одеть и завязать. Первая, кто закончит, победила. Возможны поощрительные призы за красоту и за уникальность вида узла (Пример: за галстук, завязанный на бантик).
* * *
ДО, РЕ, МИ Необходимо: БУМАЖКИ С ДО,РЕ,МИ…
На праздниках принято поздравлять молодых! Для того чтобы помочь Вам это сделать…
На каждый стол раздаётся по бумажке с написанными в столбик: До, Ре, Ми, Фа, Соль, Ля, Си. Зрителям нужно написать 7 пожеланий или поздравлений, начиная каждое из них с букв ноты. Пример: До — Добродетельная жена — лучше золота она.

----------


## Tip-Top

Смелые дамы  
Ведущий вызывает двух дам на сцену и просит загадать число от 1 до 10. После этого нужно произнести загаданные числа вслух. В зависимости от того, какое число загадано, столько вещей под музыку должны снять дамы (разрешается снимать часы, украшения и т. п.). Если дамам не хватает смелости и они не желают раздеваться, то они могут позвать своих кавалеров и начать раздевать их. 

Снегурочка  
Для участия в конкурсе вызывается одна девушка и 3-4 парня. Ведущий объясняет молодым людям, что девушка очень замерзла, долго стояла на морозе и ей нужно отогреться. 
Девушка встает в позу - руки за голову, ноги на ширине плеч. 
Побеждает тот, кто лучше "отогреет" девушку. 
Под плавную музыка и аплодисменты это идет на ура.

----------


## Ledi

*ОГНЕТУШИТЕЛИ*
Игрокам привязывают на ремни веревки, к концам которых прикреплены или спичечные коробки, или смоченная вата. Перед игроками ставится по зажженной свече. Конкурсантам нужно как можно быстрее без помощи рук потушить свечу.

*ПОПАДИ В КОШЕЛЕК*
Участвуют несколько пар. Дамам к поясу впереди прикрепляют большой бутафорский кошелек, мужчинам - денежную купюру большого размера. Необходимо, не касаясь руками кошелька, купюры и веревок, на которых они прикреплены к поясу, положить купюру в кошелек дамы.

*ДИКИЙ ПЛЯЖ*
Играющие встают в пары. Ведущий приглашает всех на "дикий пляж", где объявляются танцы. Танцующим выдаются пластинки ( мужчинам одна, женщинам три) - "для того, чтобы интимные места не возбуждали отдыхающих на пляже". Звучит музыка, начинаются танцы. Игрокам необходимо во время танца не потерять ни одной пластинки, а для этого танцевать приходится тесно прижавшись друг к другу.

*ЗАГОНИ МЯЧ В ВОРОТА*
Каждому из участвующих к поясу впереди привязывается бутылка, кому из-под водки, кому из-под шампанского, молока, коньяка. На линию перед каждым положен пинг-понговый шарик. Выигрывает конкурс тот, кто первым загонит бутафорский шарик в ворота.

* КУДА ВКЛАДЫВАТЬ ДЕНЬГИ?*

*Ведущий вызывает две пары (в каждой паре мужчина и женщина): "Сейчас вы постараетесь как можно быстрее открыть целую сеть банков, вкладывая в каждый только одну купюру. Получите начальные взносы! (Выдает парам деньги-фантики). Банками для ваших вкладов могут служить карманы, лацканы, и все укромные места. Постарайтесь как можно быстрее оформить свои вклады, открыть как можно больше банков. Приготовились, начали!".
Ведущий помогает парам выполнять задание, по истечении 1 минуты ведущий подводит итоги.
Ведущий: 
"Сколько купюр осталось у вас? А у вас? Великолепно! Все деньги вложены в дело! Молодцы! А теперь я попрошу женщин поменяться местами и как можно быстрее снять со счетов всю сумму. Открывайте банки, снимайте деньги!" Звучит музыка, женщины отыскивают деньги у чужих партнеров.* 

*РОДДОМ*

Играют два человека. Один - только что родившая жена, а другой - верный ее муж. Задача мужа - как можно подробнее распросить все о ребенке, а задача жены объяснить все это мужу знаками, т.к. толстые двойные стекла больничной палаты не пропускают звуки наружу. Увидите, какие жесты будет делать жена ! Главное - неожиданные и разнообразные вопросы.

* В ПОЛОЖЕНИИ*

Приглашаются в игру несколько парней. Им предлагается испытать себя в РОЛИ ЖЕНЩИН В "ИНТЕРЕСНОМ ПОЛОЖЕНИИ". Им прикрепляют скотчем большие надувные шары на живот. Перед каждым игроком рассыпается коробок спичек. Задача игроков - побыстрее собрать с пола как можно больше спичек, не забывая при свой "живот" : он не должен лопнуть!

----------


## Tip-Top

Конкурс с лентой для волос
Количество игроков: 8-48;
что нужно для игры: одна лента для волос для каждой команды
приготовления: отсутствуют.
Две равные команды выстраиваются каждая в колонну по одному человеку. У первого человека в каждой колонне имеется длинная лента для волос.
По сигналу первый игрок в каждой колонне оборачивается и завязывает бант на голове следующего игрока. Затем этот второй игрок развязывает бант, поворачивается и завязывает ленту на голове третьего игрока. Так продолжается, пока последний игрок не развяжет ленту. Выигрывает команда, закончившая первой.
Лента для волос - самый смешной предмет для игры в такую эстафету, но вы можете использовать для разнообразия другие предметы одежды. Попробуйте перчатки или свитер, застегивающийся на спине.

игра - Черный ящик
Игрокам предлагается засунуть руку в корзину, не сдвигая при этом книжку, ощупать предметы, не глядя на них, около 1 минуты. После чего, дать бумагу и карандаш и попросить игрока составить список предметов, находящихся в корзине. Побеждает тот, кто составил самый полный и правильный список.

----------

Леся Тавр (19.07.2017)

----------


## Виталич

Вот...пожалуйста...сохранил со старого форума...
Девушки Форумчанки и ребята писали... СПАСИБО ИМ ! ! !

Аха)) На безрыбье и худой конец за счастье!  
Тыкс.. "Репка" стоит в очереди на закачку, а пока - давайте поделимся у кого что есть из игр для молодожёнов (ну, кроме банального узнавания с завязаными глазами по коленке, по носику и т.д) Я например провожу такое вот типа гадание "Кто в семье будет больше зарабатывать?" Усаживаю жениха на стул, заставляю снять ботинок, а гости, кто хочет потанцевать с невестой кладут туды денежки и танцуют с невестой. Потом наоборот. Ведём подсчёт, ну и денежки естессно остаются молодым. Или же расстилаем коврик, просим жениха и невесту танцевать какой то быстренький танчик, гости в это время кидают им под ноги денежки. Как только музыка останавливается - жених и невеста собирают эти денежки, проводим подсчёт кто больше насобирал. Ещё предлагаю мужу побыть "ниткой" а жене "иголкой", так как в жизни всё наоборот. Завязываем жениху глаза, вручаем ему ниточку, невесте вручаем иголочку и просим её подсказывать своему супругу как ему лучше попасть в ушко иголочки :"Выше", "ниже", "Левее", "ещё чуть-чуть" и т.д. В это время этот весь лепет записываем или на минидиск с микрофона (если со своей командой работаю) или же на диктофон мобилки. Потом на второй день свадьбы, с невинными глазками сообщаем молодожёнамчто в их супружеской свадьбе был установлен "жучок" и нам удалось записать что же молодожёны говорили друг другу в первую брачную ночь. Если работаем один день свадьбы- то преподносим эту запись как гадание или же ясновидение. 
Ещё делала гадание на ромашке, уже надоело, отказалась, но в запасниках есть. Изготавливаем ромашку и на каждом лепестке пишем разные задания, типа "Меня гости огорчили, сердце всё в печали.. Что ж вы мало, дорогие, "Горько!" нам кричали!", "Не судите меня строго - силы нет стесняться, хоть смотрите, а хоть нет - хочу целоваться!" и т.д. 
Ещё использую самодельные карты "Таро" (там расписаны обязанности), удобная штука , раз посидела, потрудилась - зато теперь всегда под рукой, а в случае "авральной свадьбы" -ваще прелесть! (Ну есть у моего постоянного музыканта Олежки такая фишка - договориться с хозяевами о работе ведущей в самый последний момент, когда уже пришёл транспорт за аппаратом и тогда звонок:"Ты хде? Не занята? Нет? Тогда пятиминутная готовность и вперёд, за орденами!" 
У кого что ещё есть? Поделитесь  


Сказка. Придумываю эти сказки сама, работы на 15 минут, зато авторские творения, и ниоткуда тырить не надо:)) А то на всех свадьбах да банкетах одно и то же, одни прынцы на драконах да лягушки у пруда... Эту сказку проводила на новогодних корпоративах перед 2007 НГ. 

Действующие лица: 
Снег – 1 
Дятел – 1 
Ворона – 1 
Медведь – 1 
Эхо – 1 
Лес – все, кто за столами (массовка) 
Ветерок – 1 
Зайцы – 2 
Разбойники – 2 
Красавица – 1 
Красавец – 1 
Конь – 1 
Медведь - 1 

Приближается Зима. В лесу тишина. Мягко падает первый снег. Деревья покачиваются и скрипят ветвями. Веселый дятел долбит клювом могучий дуб, готовит себе дупло. Эхо разносит стук по всему лесу. Холодный ветерок носится между деревьев и щекочет дятлу перышки. Дятел ёжится от холода. На ветке дуба сидит ворона и громко каркает. Эхо разносит карканье по всему лесу. По лесу грустно бродит медведь, у медведя бессонница. Под его лапами скрипит снег. Эхо разносит скрип по всему лесу. 
Вот и пришла Зима! Снег засыпал весь лес. Дрожащий дятел высовывает свой длинный клюв из дупла могучего дуба. На ветке дуба сидит ворона и громко каркает. Эхо разносит карканье по всему лесу. Медведь наконец-то заснул. Он свернулся клубочком под могучим дубом, сосёт лапу и улыбается во сне. На поляну выскакивают два веселых зайца, бегают, прыгают, играют в догонялки. 
Вдруг раздался шум. На поляну с криками выскакивают два разбойника и тащат связанную красавицу. Эхо разносит крики по всему лесу. Разбойники привязывают красавицу к могучему дубу. Красавица кричит «Спасите! Помогите!». Эхо разносит вопли по всему лесу. 
В этом время неподалеку на своем боевом коне проезжал молодой красавец. Он услышал крики красавицы и поскакал ее спасать. Красавец закричал: «Сдавайтесь, разбойники!», боевой конь встал на дыбы, свирепо заржал, и набросился на разбойников. Эхо разнесло свирепое ржание по всему лесу. Завязалась драка, красавец победил. Разбойники разбежались. 
Радостно шумел лес, весело каркала ворона, хлопали в ладоши зайцы. 
Красавец освободил красавицу, опустился перед ней на колени и признался в любви. Он запрыгнул вместе с красавицей на коня и помчался по лесу в светлое будущее.


А мне к вам в обмен опытом можно? Я тоже "тамада" (И кто такое слово выдумал?) Сказку я использую тоже почти на каждой свадьбе или банкете или корпаративе... Она очень хорошо проходит после много выпитого спиртного. Я проводил сказку "Колобок" очень хорошо проходит, когда есть на свадьбе кто лысый. Один только вид лысого колобка уже смех, а если ещё и артистичен так вообще просят на бис... И самое интересное, когда колобку нужно сесть на язычок лисе  В канун нового года я делал спектакль на тему песни "В лесу родилась ёлочка" тоже прошло на ура!!!! 
Сценарий мой тоже чем-то похож на ваши. Новое разве что я придумал обряд "Большая семья". На центр таннцывального зала я приглашаю жениха с невестой и толкаю речь о родителях, какие они распрекрасные ну вырастили... выучили... свадьбу помогли организовать и тд... И потом задаю вопрос жениху как он будет называть родителей своей любимой жены? После хорошего морального подготовления моего он зачастую говорит что МАМА и ПАПА. Всем нравится и все хлопают. Точно так же спрашиваю у невесты. Затем они берутся за руки и вместе танцуют под песню "Дорогие мои старики", иногда и другую запускаем мелодию смотрим, в общем, по настроению. Придумал это сам многим нравится... 
Есть ещё типа обряд-тост "За прекрасных дам и настоящих мужчин" тоже не плохо проходит. Зачастую использовал, когда свадьба очень ранняя и нужно занимать чем-то гостей, ну в общем, тянуть время... 
Использую на свадьбах на второй день "Гадание цыган" на второй день переодеваюсь цыганским бароном и руковожу цыганами. Затем, когда люди садятся за стол начинаю угадывать мысли присутствующих. В файловом обменнике были файлы, по-моему, назывались мысли. Записаны в МР3 формате отрывки с песен про любовь,женщин,разлуку. Всё в виде шуток проходит тоже классно спасибо тому, кто бросил туда эти файлы, мне они очень пригодились.


На каждый юбилей - свой сценарий.. тут даж типичного нет, как на свадьбу... Так как я немножко карябаю рифмы, то и тосты пишу соответсвенно персональные... И опять таки, в зависимости от обстановки, празднуется ли юбилей в кругу семьи, или с рабочим коллективом. Но, юбилеи для меня работать ещё легче чем свадьбы - тут уже практически каждого гостя можно раскрутить на тост-поздравление для юбиляра. Кроме того провожу коллективный тост - предлагаю каждому из гостей что-то пожелать юбиляру одним словом (конечно для ног напряг, оббегать все столы), зато получается такой длиннющий, искренний тост !  Опять же буримэ- заготавливаю несколько листочков с готовыми рифмами (имея комп под рукой ваще проблем нет) 
_________________________________________________________ЮБИЛЯР 
_________________________________________________________ПОЖАР 
_________________________________________________________СТРАДАНИЯ 
_________________________________________________________СВИДАНИЯ 
_________________________________________________________ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ 
_________________________________________________________СТАРАНИЯ 
ну и т.д. ( в общем чё в голову взбредёт), ну а гостям предлагаю написать стихи в честь именинника. Иногда такие перлы выходят! Готовую продукцию естессно преподношу виновнику торжества)) 
Ещё распечатываю строчки из песен на отдельные листики ( в целях экономии бумаги печатаю лист и разрезаю на полоски  ) , в общем подобие "Волшебной шляпы", только с тем отличием, что гости поют сами. 
А вообще много чего, но всё зависит от конкретной ситуации. Так что ежели чё надо - пиши в личку, стучи в аську, скидывай в ящик предлагаемые обстоятельства, мож какую идейку и подкину

----------


## Татьянка

Делюсь!!! Есть у меня на свадьбах такая вещичка, называется "Подарок жениху". В процессе свадьбы приглядываюсь к гостям и где-то в третьем застолье выбираю двоих самых активных мужиков.  Ухожу с ними в другую комнату, и прошу переодеться. У меня два восточных костюма( штанишки,бюстгальтеры и накидочки). (Переодиваются все!!!! Честное слово!!!). А потом выхожу к гостям и говорю, что дружки хотят подарить нашему молодому двух наложниц, жена для уюта, а девочки для любви. И выходят "мои девченки" под "Восточные сказки"("Блестящие"). Танцуют как могут и пытаются соблазнить жениха. Как правило получается его раздеть, а ещё подзаработать на пиво( гости суют деньги за резинку штанишек). Потом спрашиваю, готов ли молодой принять подарок? Или готов подарить? Например - ТЕСТЮ!!! Все в улете, теща в гневе, тесть рад!!! Вот такая игра!!!:biggrin: Главное комментировать от себя весь процесс!!!

----------


## радуга

Тамада поручает кому-либо из гостей проэкзаменовать жениха и невесту. Жениху задают вопросы, а после его ответа дают краткое дополнение к нему. То же самое предлагается и невесте. Это, своего рода, "Супружеский минимум" в вопросах и ответах. 
Вопросы мужу: 
1. Чем ты будешь чистить картофель? 
А зря. Лучше электробритвой. Тонкий срез и предварительный массаж придают ей незаменимый вкус. 
2. Пьешь ли ты утром кофе?
Правильно! Тот, кто утром кофе пьет, целый день не устает... помогать жене по хозяйству. 
3. Будет ли у вас в семье разделение труда или вы, все будете делать вместе?
Правильно! Почетную миссию зарабатывать деньги возьми на себя, а менее благородную, но нужную - тратить их - оставь жене. 
4. Можешь ли ты: сравнить жену с музыкальным инструментом?
Да, жена не гусли, поиграв - на спину не повесишь. 
Для жены:
1. Что ты больше любишь: хлеб или пирожное? 
Стремись для мужа быть хлебом, а не пирожным. Пирожное вкусное, но быстро надоедает. Однако, помни, что не хлебом единым сыт человек. 
2. Всегда ли ты будешь говорить мужу правду?
Правильно! Будь в меру правдива и не требуй от мужа большего, как говорится - правда - хорошо, а счастье - лучше. 
3. Всегда ли ты будешь говорить мужу цену вещей, купленных тобой?
Правильно! Мужу незачем знать истинную цену. Это сохранит его нервную систему от потрясений. 
4. Всегда ли ты будешь слушаться мужа? 
Правильно! Переходи улицу там, где хочет муж, но веди его туда, куда хочешь ты.
После ответов на "супружеский минимум" тамада может вручить молодым дипломы

----------

mamylia (20.02.2022)

----------


## maknata

Прюветь, коллегам! Млин, вечно я апаздываю)) Ну ничё, отмечусь и тут))
Берём два стульчика со спинкой, ставим их на расстоянии метра , спинками друг к дружке. Ни спинки вешаем вывернутые наизнанку пиджаки или куртки и платки. Под стульчиками укладываем верёвку или ленту так, чтобы сев на стул её было трудновато достать. Теперь вызываем двух "пожарников", просим их маршировать под музыку, но как только музыка закончится они должны будут сесть на стул, достать пиджаки, вывернуть их, одеть на себя, застегнуть на все пуговицы, завязать на голову платок, первым выдернуть верёвочку, встать и сказать:"К бою готов!"

----------


## Tip-Top

Подглядел у Нагиева сегодня. Вальс в ластах. Надо попробовать

----------


## Татьянка

*Tip-Top*,
*Элен*,
 С ластами есть ещё один конкурс:
 Нужны ласты, маски и бинокли.
Вызываешь трех человек. Надеваешь на них масочки для подводной охоты или можно противогазы. На ножки-ласты, в ручки бинокли( переворачиваем так, чтобы расстояние увеличивалось). Выстраеваем на исходную.И по очерченной линии они, смотря в бинокль, топают до определенной цели. Можно нарезать задачу в зависимости от причины банкета. Кто первый, тот молодец!!

----------


## Элен

Вот  ещё  один  прикол  для  именинника. Также  одеваются  ласты  на  ноги, на  руки  перчатки  или  голицы.Заранее  в  шарики  положить  записочки  прикольные  или  деньги  и  надуть  и  именинник  в  таком  обмундировании  лопает  шарики,желательно  попой  и  собирает  подарочки  из  шариков. Очень  весело.:biggrin:
Сейчас  придумываю  ещё  кое-что  похожее - попозже  напишу..

----------


## Tanya

Вчера тамада проводила конкурс-
вызвала трёх девушек, одела на них резинки-
и говорит- кто медленней и эротичней снимет- тому приз
было смешно когда начали через голову снимать- а одна девушка пыталась эту резинку на голову другой одеть(пьяные были)
а она им-
девушки- резинки- это трусики- через голову их не снимают.
kuku kuku kuku

----------


## Ledi

> Виталич!Вышли Репку!


Есть ещё один вариант РЕПКИ

*Репка*
Сценка-шутка.

На сцену или возвышенность (можно просто в кругу друзей, дома) выходят два человека, один из них одет на южный манер (напоминает старика Хоттабыча), другой одет обыкновенно (переводчик).
Южанин (Ю) расстилает коврик и садится на него, при этом раскланивается головой.
Переводчик (П): Здравствуйте, дорогие мои! Сегодня наш гость с юга расскажет нам свою сказку.
Ю: По. Де. Ре.
П: Посадил дед репку.
Ю: Вы. Ре. Бо.
П: Выросла репка большая.
Ю: По. Де. Ре. Тя.
П: Пошел дед репку тянуть.
Ю: Тя. По. Тя. А. Вы. Не. Мо.
П: Тянет - потянет, а вытянуть не может.
Ю: По. Де. Ба. 
П: Позвал дед бабку.
Ю: Ба. За. Де. Де. За. Ре. Тя. По. Тя. А. Вы. Не. Мо.
П: Бабка за дедку. Дедка за репку. Тянут - потянут, а вытянуть не могут.
Ю: По. Ба. Вну.
П: Позвала бабка внучку.
Ю: Вну. За. Ба. Ба. За. Де. Де. За. Ре. Тя. По. Тя. А. Вы. Не. Мо.
П: Внучка за бабку. Бабка за дедку. Дедка за репку. Тянут - потянут, а вытянуть не могут.
Ю: По. Вну. Жу.
П: Позвала внучка Жучку.
Ю: Жу. За. Вну. Вну. За. Ба. Ба. За. Де. Де. За. Ре. Тя. По. Тя. А. Вы. Не. Мо.
П: Жучка за внучку. Внучка за бабку. Бабка за дедку. Дедка за репку. Тянут - потянут, а вытянуть не могут.
Ю: По. Жу. Ко.
П: Позвала Жучка кошку.
Ю: Ко. За. Жу. Жу. За. Вну. Вну. За. Ба. Ба. За. Де. Де. За. Ре. Тя. По. Тя. А. Вы. Не. Мо.
П: Кошка за Жучку. Жучка за внучку. Внучка за бабку. Бабка за дедку. Дедка за репку. Тянут - потянут, а вытянуть не могут.
Ю: По. Ко. Мы.
П: Позвала кошка мышку.
Ю: Мы. За. Ко. Ко. За. Жу. Жу. За. Вну. Вну. За. Ба. Ба. За. Де. Де. За. Ре. Тя. По. Тя. И. Вы. Ре!
П: Мышка за кошку. Кошка за Жучку. Жучка за внучку. Внучка за бабку. Бабка за дедку. Дедка за репку. Тянут - потянут - и вытащили репку.
Южанин прощается - раскланивается головой, сложив руки перед грудью.
Переводчик: Спасибо! До свидания!

Эта сказка небольшая, не займет много времени и учить ее специально не надо. Важно знать сказку "Репка". Южанин говорит первый слог каждого слова в сказке (это просто, стоит только потренироваться раза два), ну а переводчик следит за развитием сказки и переводит ее.

----------


## Ledi

*Пуговкомания
*Игровая программа.

Шуточная игра-конкурс между 2 командами или столами на вечере отдыха.

1. "Пуговкобанк". Каждая команда должна сосчитать общее количество пуговиц на одежде своих членов. У какой команды пуговиц больше?
(В качестве жетона команде-победительнице нанизывается на веревочку большая бутафорская пуговица или на нитку - обыкновенная. В конце игры подсчитывается количество выигранных жетонов. У кого больше - тот и победитель. Победителям вручают вместо медалей большие пуговицы на нитке или наборы пуговиц "На все случаи жизни".)

2. "Кто дальше?". На полу чертится мелом черта. От этой отметки поочередно каждый старается как можно дальше от себя положить пуговицу одной рукой (бросать нельзя). Члены команд могут помогать друг другу. Выигрывает та команда, у кого пуговица оказалась дальше других.

3. "Пуговка-невидимка". У каждой команды - связанная концами нитка, на ней нанизана маленькая пуговица. Все члены команды берутся за нитку 2-мя руками, натягивая ее и образуя круг. В то время, когда члены другой команды отворачиваются, они передают, двигая по нитке, друг другу пуговицу. Вторая команда по сигналу должна угадать: у кого в данный момент в кулаке находится пуговица. Если отгадываю - получают жетон. Затем меняются местами.

4. "Пуговичное разнообразие". Снова веселый счет, но только выигрывает та команда, у членов которой на одежде большее количество разных по цвету пуговиц.

5. "Пуговичная эстафета". Эстафетной палочкой, конечно же, является пуговица. Эту эстафету можно сделать сидячей: пуговицу, расположенную на внешней стороне руки, передают по кругу сидя за столом. Второй рукой помогать нельзя. Кто быстрее передаст и не уронит?

6. "Где пуговица?". Одному участнику команды завязывают глаза. Он должен на ощупь выбрать из кучки различных предметов, похожих на пуговицы (монеты, пробки, кнопки, жетоны и т.п.), пуговицы и отложить их. Игрок какой команды быстрее и правильнее справится с этим заданием?

7. "Спрятанная пуговица". Ведущий прячет пуговицы на игроках одной из команд, прежде показав какие именно пуговицы он спрятал. Игроки другой команды должны найти эти пуговицы. Затем команды меняются местами. Кто быстрее найдет?

8. "Чья пуговица?" Одна команда отворачивается. У участника второй команды ведущий по согласованию отпарывает 1 пуговицу. Участники первой команды должны угадать: чья пуговица.

9. "Крепкая пуговица". Какая команда быстрее и крепче пришьет пуговицу, делая по очереди по 1-му стежку?

Подведение итогов. Награждение команды-победительницы.

----------


## kucheryan

Огромное спасибо всем кто отозвался и помог, в свою очередь -сценарий юбиляра:
Ведущий за столом по традиции предлагает сказать первое поздравление для юбиляра его родителям или другим близким ему людям. 

Чтобы порадовать юбиляра необычным, оригинальным поздравлением проведите сразу после первых поздравлений аукцион для всех гостей.
Предметом аукциона может служить любая вещь, которая принадлежала (или якобы принадлежала) юбиляру. Например: первая пеленка, в которую его заворачивали, машинка, которой он играл в детстве, ботинки, в которых он ходил в 1-й класс. Или, в крайнем случае, шнурки от этих ботинок.

Ведущий объявляет, что победителем аукциона станет тот, кто последним скажет доброе слово-определение юбиляра. Обычно такой аукцион проходит оживленно, и в нем принимают участие все присутствующие. Когда исчерпаны привычные определения: добрый, умный, хороший и т.д., гости начинают состязаться в изобретательности, и звучат порой самые неожиданные определения. Обязательное условие, о котором ведущий должен непременно предупредить всех участников аукциона - все эпитеты, характеризующие виновника торжества должны быть для него приятными. Гость, сказавший последним слово-определение юбиляра, становится победителем аукциона. Ведущий торжественно вручает ему приз и награждает памятной медалью "Самый красноречивый гость". Затем дарит юбиляру все сказанные в его адрес слова и предлагает гостям поднять бокалы за такого необыкновенного именинника.

Далее ведущий приглашает гостей принять участие в розыгрыше еще одного весьма ценного приза, не называя его, и объявляет о проведении викторины "Знаешь ли ты юбиляра?"(вес.рост,дата ит.д)
 Гость, первым правильно ответивший на вопрос, получает жетон (его с успехом может заменить любая конфета). По окончании викторины обладатель большего числа жетонов получает от ведущего приз - фотографию юбиляра с личным автографом и памятную медаль "Самый любознательный гость". Ведущий от имени всех гостей желает юбиляру долгого жизненного пути.

После аукциона ведущий предлагает всем приглашенным спеть любимую песню юбиляра. Раздайте заранее приготовленные тексты. Если вокальные данные присутствующих оставляют желать лучшего или любимая песня юбиляра не подходит для хорового исполнения, можно включить пластинку или магнитофонную (видео) запись.

Ведущий объявляет следующий конкурс - "Ода имениннику". Это всем знакомая игра "Буриме", когда предлагаются готовые рифмы, а по ним нужно сочинить стих. "Ода имениннику" может быть составлена на следующие рифмы:

- юбиляр,
- пожар,
- дар,
- школяр,
- маляр,
- удар,
- футляр,
- радар.

Для воодушевления поэтов ведущий демонстрирует главный приз конкурса - бутылку шампанского. Пока поэты творят, делается небольшой перерыв. Хозяйка вносит необходимую корректировку в сервировку стола, гости посещают ванную комнату, общаются друг с другом.

После перерыва все возвращаются за стол и поэты читают свои экспромты юбиляру. Ведущий по силе аплодисментов определяет лучшую оду, ее создателю вручается шампанское и памятная медаль "Лучший поэт".


Затем ведущий начинает следующий конкурс:

"Ой вы, гости дорогие,
Пойте, веселитеся,
Ну, а кто пришел не в духе,
Лучше расходитеся".

Конкурс веселых озорных частушек - один из самых запоминающихся моментов праздника, особенно если в вашей компании есть баянист. Чтобы конкурс проходил организованно, ведущий пускает по кругу специальную палочку, которую гости под музыку передают друг другу. Как только музыка стихает член компании, у которого в руках оказалась палочка, исполняет частушку. Тот гость, чья частушка вызвала самый большой взрыв смеха, получает памятную медаль "Самый веселый гость" и в подарок - поцелуй именинника. Если Вам известно, что гости практически не знают частушек, можно написать тексты на карточках и заранее раздать приглашённым.

Праздник продолжается и ведущий объявляет новый конкурс - танцевальный. Сдвигать столы пока рано, гости, изъявившие желание продемонстрировать свои танцевальные способности, будут танцевать, сидя на стульях. Ведущий усаживает участников конкурса на стулья так, чтобы их было хорошо видно всем гостям, затем включает запись. Звучат знакомые всем танцевальные мелодии - вальс, цыганочка, танго, летка-енька, русская, твист, шейк, рок-н-ролл, лезгинка и т.д., 15-20 секунд каждая. Не вставая со стульев гости показывают свое искусство. Аплодисменты зрителей - награда для участников танцевального конкурса, а самый темпераментный получает медаль "Лучший танцор" и подарок - объятие юбиляра.

По окончании танцевального конкурса гости возвращаются к столу, а ведущий объявляет, что случайно "на огонек" поздравить юбиляра зашла одна женщина. Перед гостями появляется "цыганка". Она предлагает погадать юбиляру. "Дай-ка руку твою, золотой мой! Я тебе, голубчик, погадаю, да всю правду скажу. Ой, дорогу вижу, это дорога жизни. Идет она все время в гору, станешь ты, бриллиантовый мой, большим начальником. Ой, женщины тебя будут любить, но ты будешь непоколебим, как скала. Еще машина у тебя будет, вот только не разберу - белый "Мерседес" или зеленый "Москвич". А еще какая-то красавица вдоль линии жизни твоей, ну ни на шаг не отступает. Ой, хороша! Все мужчины с нее глаз не спускают, а она все к тебе поближе норовит. Постой-ка, жемчужный мой, да как это я не признала - это ведь жена твоя. А еще вижу, очень скоро ребенок у тебя родится. То ли сынок, то ли внучек. Ах, драгоценный ты мой, блеск вижу вдоль линии твоей жизни. Богатым будешь, денег у тебя будет много. Коттедж за городом купишь, юбилеи свои будешь там справлять, всех гостей будешь к себе на каждый праздник приглашать, а сейчас - дай монетку, богатенький мой, позолоти ручку за то, что я тебе погадала".


Ведущий благодарит цыганку за все предсказания, приглашает присоединиться к компании, быть гостьей и вручает ей медаль "Самый честный гость".

Следующий тост ведущий провозглашает за жену именинника и предоставляет ей слово. После ее поздравления ведущий предлагает всем гостям узнать, каким на самом деле жена именинника представляет его. Для этого ей завязывают глаза, и она на большом листе бумаги рисует "Портрет юбиляра". Ведущий демонстрирует его всем гостям и дарит виновнику торжества на память. Жене под аплодисменты вручается медаль "самая внимательная жена".

Ведущий предлагает проверить, насколько внимателен сам юбиляр. Для этого пригласите нескольких женщин. Именинник должен с завязанными глазами, погладив руку женщины, определить руку своей жены. Чтобы юбиляр не попал в неловкое положение, после того как ему завязали глаза, ведущий заменяет женщин, приглашенных для участия в конкурсе на мужчин. Надеемся, что женскую руку юбиляр сможет отличить от мужской. Виновнику торжества за участие в конкурсе ведущий вручает медаль "Самый внимательный муж".

Теперь можно сделать небольшой танцевальный перерыв, во время которого хозяйка накрывает стол для десерта. Гости возвращаются к столу, ведущий продолжает праздничную программу. Продемонстрировать свои лучшие качества приглашаются мужчины - друзья именинника.

Первое задание на "самое горячее сердце". Всем участникам выдается по одинаковому кусочку льда, который нужно растопить. Можно делать это руками, можно растирать на груди. Растопивший лед первым получает медаль "Самый горячий мужчина" и в качестве приза для охлаждения - бокал холодного вина.
Второе испытание - на ловкость. Медаль "Самый ловкий мужчина" получает друг именинника, первым откусивший яблоко. Ему в приз - яблоко. Высоко над головами участников конкурса располагают палку с привязанными к ней на резинки яблоками. Нужно без помощи рук, подпрыгнув, откусить яблоко.
Третий конкурс друзей на "Самого настойчивого мужчину". К сиденьям стульев привязывают воздушные шарики. Нужно сесть на шарик и раздавить его. Это не так просто, как кажется на первый взгляд, и вызывает немало смеха, как у участников, так и у зрителей конкурса. Самый настойчивый мужчина в приз получает воздушный шар.

----------


## КолянЫЧ

А это, мы делаем вместо конкурса со Шляпой, просто в перевернутой шляпе гости тянут записки - что гости думают о юбилярше. Делаем за третьим столом. Гогот обеспечен, к тому же они часто поют всю песню за столом целиком. На 50 любой юбилей подойдет!!!

1. Ну целуй меня везде, 18 мне уже….
2. Будь или не будь, ну сделай же что-нибудь..
3. Ну что ж ты страшная такая, ты такая страшная,
ты ненакрашенная страшная и накрашенная..
4. Привет с большого бодуна!
5. Я люблю тебя до слез.. без ума люблю.
6. Так будьте здоровы, живите богато, а мы уезжаем  до дому, до хаты...
7.Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина…
8. Если б было море пива, я б дельфином стал красивым
Если б было море водки, стала б ты подводной лодкой.
9. Я подарю тебе любовь, я научу тебя смеяться…
10. Будет все, как ты захочешь, будет мир у ног твоих.
11. Еще не вечер, еще светла дорога и ясны глаза.
12. Я ночами плохо сплю, потому что я тебя люблю.
13. Все мы бабы стервы, милый, что с тобой?.
14. Зайка моя! Я твой тазик!
15. Ту-ту-ту, на-на-на, снова вместе, снова рядом!.
16. Не подходи ко мне, я обиделась, я обиделась,
больше никогда не подходи.. .
17. А ты шикарная, мадам Брошкина!
18. Замирают в след тебе мужчины..., если мне не веришь – оглянись!.
19. Хочешь, хочешь, я точно знаю, хочешь, но молчишь!.
20. Кто тебе сказал, ну кто тебе сказал, кто придумал, что тебя я не люблю.
21. Ты скажи, ты скажи, чё те надо, чё те надо?...
22. Ты отказала мне 2 раза, не хочу сказала ты…вот такая вот зараза
девушка моей мечты…
23. Если б он был султан, он имел трёх жен,
И тройной красотой был бы окружен!
24. Все, что в жизни есть у меня, все в чем радость каждого для,
Все о чем тревоги и мечты, это все ты…
25. Твои финансы, поют романсы…
26. Ой, мороз, мороз, не морозь меня.. моего коня белогривого..
27. Ах, какая женщина, какая женщина! Мне б такую!
28. Таких не берут в космонавты…
29. Лучшие друзья бабушек – 
это бриллианты…
30. Хорошо, все будет хорошо, все будет хорошо – я это знаю..
31. Твои года – твое богатство..
32. Ни минуты покоя, ни секунды покоя, не могу без тебя, что же это такое?...
33. Ты знаешь, все еще будет, южный ветер еще подует. И весну еще наколдует, и память перелистает..
34. К сожаленью, день рожденья только раз в году..
35. Команда молодости нашей, команда без которой мне не жить…

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------

mamylia (20.02.2022)

----------


## temelena

Всем привет! Ну молодцца!!! Нужная тема! Конкурсы из моих старых наработок:
1. Вызываем трех мужчин, они сами себе в помощь приглашают по одной девушке каждый (желательно не жен). М. на уровне колен привязывается банан (за талию), дамы садятся напротив на расстоянии 5-10 метров и делают ногами "ворота" (колени вместе, ступни врозь). Задача мужчин - загнать бананом без помощи рук спичечный коробок в ворота.
2. Опять 3 М., в помощь - три дамы. Каждой даме выдается яйцо (я беру Киндер-сюрприз). Мужчины поднимают руки за голову, дамы должны пропустить яйцо в правую штанину, перекатить по брюкам и вынуть из левой штанины.
Конкурсы довольно известные, "сексуально-озабоченные", но на всех наших корпоративных вечеринках пользуются бешеной популярностью. Смех обеспечен.

----------


## temelena

эти конкурсы мы делали на 23 февраля, но можно использовать и на простых вечеринках.
Конкурс  «Фламинго». 
Соревнуются двое участников. Перед ними на одинаковом расстоянии ставятся в ряд бутылки, затем им завязывают глаза и сообщают, что они должны пройти этот ряд не задев ни одной бутылки. В то время как им объясняют задание, бутылки убираются. После чего начинается игра. 
Конкурс  «Натовские летчики в персидском заливе». 
Берется железная кружка (бункер Садама Хусейна). Каждый играющий – НАТОвский летчик получает монетку (боекомплект), который зажимается между ног. Количество монет ограничено и необходимо за определенный промежуток времени скинуть все (монеты) боекомплекты в кружку. Побеждает тот, у кого больше монет попало в цель. Можно присудить приз за артистизм. 
Конкурс  Громких Чтецов. 
К участию приглашаются 3 мужчин. Ведущая объявляет, что участники должны продемонстрировать, как они дома читают вслух для всей семьи, и победит тот, кто громче и лучше всех это сделает. Для этого они садятся на стулья, закатывают до колена одну штанину     (чтобы была видна голая нога), закидывают ногу на ногу (голая нога сверху) и им дается в руки литература (газета, любовный роман и детская сказка). По команде ведущего участники начинают читать вслух, стараясь перекричать друг друга. По команде «стоп» чтение прекращается, и ведущий объявляет победителя. Суть конкурса: на самом деле конкурс был не на чтение, а на самые волосатые ноги. 
Конкурс  «Хозяюшка ждет гостей». 
Участвуют 2 человека, конкурс состоит из двух частей. 
В первой части «хозяюшки» должны нарезать хлеб на стол, выдаем им для безопасности хорошие перчатки (мы давали спецперчатки для работы в крепкие морозы - толстые)
Во второй части «хозяюшки» должны нарядиться перед приходом гостей, а именно: надеть на ноги капроновые колготки и сделать прическу (резиночки, заколки и т.д.)
Затем «нарядные» хозяюшки демонстрируют свои кулинарные таланты зрителям, которые и определяют победителя. 
Конкурс "Портрет дамы".
Ведущая.
Сейчас мы узнаем, кто является вашей музой, милые рыцари. (Перед мужчинами 2 мольберта. На них нарисованы овалы женского лица. Мужчинам завязывают глаза и подводят к мольбертам, дав в руки фломастер). Сейчас вы будете рисовать портреты любимых женщин по подсказке. Рисуем глаза любимой, теперь брови, нос, рот, маленькие нежные ушки, в которые по ночам вы шепчете слова любви. Осталось нарисовать локоны любимой женщины. Готово. Поставьте свою роспись. Можно снять повязку с глаз. Аплодисменты художникам! За такую работу вам надо подарить поцелуи этих милых дам, которых вы изобразили.
Конкурс "Сиамские близнецы".
Вызывают трех мужчин и предлагают им найти себе партнерш. Потом эти пары превращают в "сиамских близнецов" - обнимают друг друга за талию. Дается задание на скорость:
открыть бутылку с пивом;
надуть и завязать шарик;
пробежать змейкой между бутылками, не сбив их.
Конкурс "Кто быстрее оденет девушку".
Ведущая.
В скорости раздевания женщин мужчинам нет равных. А вот как с одеванием? Кто быстрее оденет любимую?
(Атрибуты для одевания: заколки для волос, клипсы, браслет или часы, шляпы, очки, туфли, пояс).
Конкурс «Отцовская каша»
На Дону у казаков был такой обычай – если в семье рождалась девочка, её отцу готовили отцовскую кашу. Отец дочери должен был съесть эту кашу, не морщась, чтобы судьба у дочери была счастливая.
Победит тот, кто съест быстрее и не морщась, отцовскую кашу.

Наши мужики были в этом году просто счастливы!
Сперва у нас была концертно - поздравлятельная часть, а потом - конкурсы.

----------


## maknata

> Конкурс «Фламинго». 
> Соревнуются двое участников. Перед ними на одинаковом расстоянии ставятся в ряд бутылки, затем им завязывают глаза и сообщают, что они должны пройти этот ряд не задев ни одной бутылки. В то время как им объясняют задание, бутылки убираются. После чего начинается игра.


А я с таким "убиранием" провожу вот такую игру: вызываю самого смелого, прошу у гостей часы или мобильники (свои тоже беру) раскладываю всё это на полу на расстоянии шага, можно ещё в конце поставить двух человек с растянутой лентой (расстояние от пола 20-30 см) и обьясняю "смельчаку" что сейчас я ему завяжу глаза, а он должен будет аккуратно переступая пройти эту дистанцию, в случае же если он что то раздавит - то должен будет компенсировать владельцу стоимость этой вещи. Пока я завязываю глаза, несколько раз перекручиваю учасника вокруг своей оси, кто нибудь из помощников все эти вещи убирает. Ну а дальше "смельчак" отправляется в путь, под мои комментарии :"Левее, осторожнее, аааааа, сейчас чьему то мобильнику будет капут! и т.д." Игра разовая, то есть на ту публику где уже хоть кто то это видел  второй раз не пойдёт, но довольно таки весёлая)))

----------


## Толмач

Всем привет! Видел такой конкурс для свидетеля.Инвентарь: берёзовая чушка, топорик, пара детских носок и взрослых. Берётся коробок спичек, высыпается на чушку. Свидетелю обьясняют, чем мельче он порубит спички, тем больше будет счастья молодым. Но эту процедуру надо делать обязательно сняв носки и с завязанными глазами. Дальше просто. Носки свидетеля кладутся на чушку и он их, бедный рубит и рубит. потом вручение детских носок, и потом , конечно, взрослых. Конкурс хорош, смеха много. Но главное чтоб свидетель, потом с этим топориком или чушкой не кинулся на тамаду.

----------


## Виталич

Берём рулон обоев и расстилаем на полу. Это - ручей. Нескольким дамам завязываем глаза и ставим в очередь. Задача - пройти вдоль ручья не намочив ног (не наступив на обои) Дамы в платьях и юбках.
Каждая дама, широко расставив ноги, проходит вдоль "ручья",где в конце ей снимают повязку. Она рефлекторно оглядывается и видит как на обоях, на спине лежит мужик и ухмыляется. Конфуз обеспечен, но через минуту она понимает в чём тут фишка... и успокаивается.
Секрет в том, что мужика укладывают после того, как дама прошла больше половины пути.

----------


## ABDULLA

Заранее хозяева приготавливают призы.
Пока гости усаживаются за столы задаю такой вопрос
1.Чем отличается муж от ореха ?
Обычно гости отвечают-орех колется а муж нет
 отвечаю -этого (жениха) уже раскололи.
Орех твердый а муж мягкий -в таком возрасте и уже мягкий ?
ОТВЕТ Орехи грызут когда деньги есть а мужа когда денег нет.Так давайте выпьем чтобы у молодых вседа были деньги и т.д.
2.Чем отличается муж от директора ? Варианты ответов гостей лень писать .Ответ -директор знает своих заместителей а муж нет.
3.Что надо сделать молодым в первую брачную ночь чтобы не испачкать простынь ? Ответ-помыть ноги.
4.Где у женщин волосы самые кудрявые ? . Ответ -в Африке.
Естественно это все надо обыграть и свести в шутку.
Я сам музыкант и когда кто нибудь пьяный начинает доставать сильно ,объявляю  что доставайло лучьше всех танцевал танец и не вручаю приз а наливаю стакан водки и под крики свадьбы пей до дна он выпивает ,как правило после этого он не подходит больше. Может это и не корректно но такова жизнь.

----------


## didistudio

Добрый день, господа!

Может был такой конкурс, а может и нет.


Нужен стол...поднимаем одну сторону чуть-чуть.

Вызываются пары игроков с сотовыми телефонами.
Телефон одного из пары ставится на виброзвонок и кладётся на край, а второй звонит.
Количество пар неограничено.
Выигрывает тот, чей телефон быстрей всех доедет до другого края.

Удачи!!!

----------


## ABDULLA

После того как дружок и дружка выкупят УКРАДЕННУЮ невесту,наказываю дружка под бурные аплодисменты.
Дружок присаживается и я его накрываю покрывалом .А жениху и невесте на ухо шепчу что дружок под покрывалом должен снять.И вот говорю- дружок снимай с себя вещь которую мы загадали.Дружок начинает снимать с себя например ленточку свадебную я спрашиваю у молодых ту вещь снял молодые кричат нет.Иногда под дружный хохот доходит до трусов.А снять надо всего лишь покрывало с себя.
Всем присутствующим говорить нельзя что он должен снять ибо они пьяные кричат ответ и все срывается.
При должном разговорном обыгрыше все получается очень смешно.Проверено неоднократно.

----------


## ABDULLA

К сожалению в настоящее время на муз. способности никто и внимания не обращает.Моя дочь училась в муз. училище потом консерватории поет бомба. Но на свадьбе в настоящее время надо быть дежурным клоуном.
Предлагаю вариант муз.нарезок который проходит на ура.
Обычно после того как из шляпы жених и невеста вытягивают бумажки с распределением обязанностей.Певица говорит "У нас это шляпа волшебная и угадывает мысли присутствующих" .
Одевает на жениха шляпу и сразу я включаю (работаю с компом) срезанный отрывок из песни Ой ой ой ой это между нами любовь
Ну и так далее.
Невеста-Я за ним упаду в пропасть- Дубцова
Дружок-только денег маловато если точно денег нету-Жуки
Дружка-Хочу я замуж замуж хочу.
Ну а дальше выбираем из зала:
Теща-хорошо все будет хорошо.
Тесть-приходите в мой дом мои двери открыты.
Свекровь-мне трудно говорить .Гости из будущего.
Тесть-кушайте я говорю вам кушайте.Круг.
Бизнесмен-Деньги денежки.
Толстая-Сникерсы,сникерсы.Жуки.
Молодая девушка-Все вроде бы ничего но я не девочка.Фентези.
Молодой человек-если б я был султан;А моя любоыь живет на 25 этаже.
Ну и так далее.Проходит все на уррррра.
Если кто не может сделать нарезки я выложу их на форуме.
С ув Абдулла.

----------


## Виталич

Берёшь самые смешные мужские трусы (в горошек или в ромашку)
Зашиваешь отверстия для ног и туда скидываешь полоски бумаги с надписями смешного содержания... 
Потом предлагаешь поинтересоваться, что у гостей (настоящих мужчин) в штанишках... и гость начинает со слов: -А у меня в штанишках 
(вытаскивает бумажку и читает) запчасти для соседки... и т.д.

----------


## Tamara

А цю гру хтось проводив?

*СТІЛЬЦІ* 
      Беруть участь хлопці. В круг ставлять стільці по кількості учасників. Грає музика. Учасники ходять по кругу. Коли мелодія уривається, кожний учасник повинен залишити що те з свого одягу на стільці, до якого знаходиться ближче за все. Знову грає музика... Так до тих пір, поки природна скромність не візьме вгору, або поки не кінчиться одяг. Так само ходячи навкруги стільців під музику починають одягатися. Деякі залишаються без штанів, але з двома ременями.

----------


## maknata

*Виталич*,
 Перевожу! В круг ставим стульчики и мальчики ходють вокруг стульчиков под музыку. Как ток музыку остановили,мальчики должны чёт с себя снять и покласть на ближайший стульчик. И так до тех пор, пока скромность позволяет(или количество одежды). А потом  в таком же порядке и одеваются. Похоже на "дорожку к любимой", ток там команда и скорость раздевают мужчин  побыстрее)) А так довольно интересная игра. Возьму на вооружение, для разнообразия.

----------


## Tamara

Ой извините, исправлюсь. Перевожу:
А эту игру кто-то проводил?

СТУЛЬЯ 
Принимают участие ребята. В круг ставят стулья по количеству участников. Играет музыка. Участники ходят по кругу. Когда мелодия врывается, каждый участник должен оставить что то из своей одежды на стуле, к которому находится ближе за все. Снова играет музыка... Так до тех пор, пока естественная скромность не возьмет вверх, или пока не кончит одежда. Так же ходя вокруг стульев под музыку начинают одеваться. Некоторые остаются без штанов, но с двумя ремнями.

----------


## maknata

*Tamara*,
 А вот ещё такие игры для гостей . Вопросы оставляешь у себя, ответы готовишь на карточках и раздаёшь гостям. Потом задаёшь им вопросы а они уже пусть читают что там у них есть)) Вот вопросы:


Чи полюбляєте ви отримувати подарунки?
Чи прада що ваше хоббі - цілуватися з незнайомцями?
Часто ви спите на самоті?
Це правда що ви за вечір встигаєте підморгнути особам протилежної статі 1000 разів?
Чи хотіли б ви випити з президентом на бруденшафт?
Чи могли б ви випити пляшку горілки?
 Часто ви прокидаєтесь у чужому ліжку?
 Чула не весіллі, що ви заробляєте собі на життя стриптизом. Чи правда це?
Чи полюбляєте ви підглядати в замкову шпарину?
Чи прадв що вечорами ви наодинці танцюєте ламбаду?
Чи прадв що на весіллях ви дуже рідко куштуєте десерт?
Чула, що ви таємний агент китайської розвідки. Це так?
Кажуть що найбільше вам хочеться придбати "Запорожець". Це так?
Чи правда що ви полюбляєте цілуватися під крики "Гірко"?
Це правда, що найбільшу увагу ви приділяєте своїй зовнішності?
Часто ви робите заначки?
Чи прада що у бані ви миєтесь в протигазі?
Чи подобаються вас стрункі (підтягнуті) дівчата (юнаки)?

А это ответы: 

І не тільки це

Лише в ті дні, коли в кишенях повно грошей

Тільки під дулом пістолета

Тільки якщо в мене температура під 40 градусів

Нас не вчили цього в школі

Я б на вашому місці не ставив(ла) такі запитання

Від цього ніхто не застрахований

На цю тему краще промовчати

Лише в святкові дні

Поговоримо про це без свідків

Вам має бути соромно, знаючи моє життя,  ставити такі запитання

Так! І цим пишаюся!

Завжди, коли гарненько вип"ю.

Зустріньмося через 30 хвилин за углом і поговоримо

Цього я вам не розповім навіть під натиском

Я часто це практикую

На це я витрачаю всі свої сили і здоров"я

Т-с-с-с.. Я не хочу щоб про це дізналися інші

А я одержу гроші за чесну відповідь?

Коли в мене гарний настрій

Тільки в повний місяць

----------


## mumusika

*Lilu*,
 "Экзамен "  для пап.
Ведущий:
-Дорогие гости! Общеизвестно,что с древнейших времён благополучие семьи,прежде всего, конечно, материальное, определяется способностью мужчины - деловая хватка.Вот и давайте посмотрим,как это замечательное качество развито у самых главных мужей : у тестя и свёкра.Сейчас вам предстоит продемонстрировать деловую хватку.Вот здесь на стульчик я кладу приз.Ваша задача -первым его схватить.
   Расскажу я вам рассказ
В нём -16 веских фраз.
Как услышишь слово"три",
Приз немедленно бери! (Будьте внимательны.слово "три" может проскочить в любой момент)
   Однажды щуку мы поймали,
Распотрошили, а внутри
Рыбёшек мелких увидали,
Да не одну , а целых ....две!
   Мечтает мальчик закалённый
Стать олимпийским чемпионом.
Смотри , на старте не дремли,
А жди команды: раз, два,..марш!
   Когда стихи запомнишь хочешь,
Их не зубри до поздней ночи,
А про себя их повтори
И раз, и два, а лучше-....пять!
   Жену однажды на вокзале 
Мне три часа пришлось прождать......(кто-то один уже взял приз)
   А вы ,друзья, его(приз) не взяли 
Когда была возможность взять?!

- А вот и наш победитель,обладатель самой лучшей деловой хватки!.....

----------


## Ledi

> Однажды щуку мы поймали,
> Распотрошили, а внутри
> Рыбёшек мелких увидали,
> Да не одну , а целых ....две!
> Мечтает мальчик закалённый
> Стать олимпийским чемпионом.
> Смотри , на старте не дремли,
> А жди команды: раз, два,..марш!
> Когда стихи запомнишь хочешь,
> ...


Вот почти тоже самое :wink: 

Конкурс САМЫЙ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫЙ

Играют 2-3 человека. Ведущий читает текст:

Расскажу я вам рассказ в полтора десятка фраз.
Лишь скажу я цифру 3, - приз немедленно бери.
" Однажды щуку мы поймали, распотрошили, а внутри рыбешек мелких увидали, и не одну, а целых семь". 
Когда стихи запомнить хочешь, их не зубри до поздней ночи. Возьми и на ночь повтори разок - другой, а лучше 10".
 "Мечтает парень закаленный стать олимпийским чемпионом. Смотри, на старте не хитри, а жди команду: раз, два, марш! "
 Однажды поезд на вокзале мне 3 часа пришлось прождать..." (если не успевают взять приз, его забирает ведущий). 
" Ну что ж, друзья, вы приз не брали, когда была возможность брать".

----------


## Lilu

*mumusika*,
*Ledi*,
Большое человеческое спасибо, очень выручили... :flower:  
А насчёт безалкогольной свадьбы, очень хорошо проходит беспроигрышная лотерея, где к каждому призу идёт смешной стишок:

1	Будущей своей малышке подарите эту книжку
2	Вам же дарим мы тетрадь, было чтоб на чём писать
3	Вам открыточка досталась, так у нас и полагалось
4	Полакомитесь, дружочек малость,  3 конфетки вам досталось
5	Вы выиграли не копейку, а настоящую линейку
6	Получите, поспешите, вам – блокнот, стихи пишите
7	Прими ты пуговицу эту, и с радостью ходи по свету
8	Дело житейское, как говориться,
Может и эта вещь пригодиться - прищепка
9	Чтоб не кушать вам в столовой,  Получайте лист лавровый
10	Ваш выигрыш довольно редкий,  Вы счастливый, сомненья нет,
Достались вам не три конфетки,  А три бумажки от конфет
11	Если, вдруг, дитя заплачет, должен ты его унять,
Погремушкою поманишь и заставишь замолчать
12	Выигрыш вручаем смело, потребляйте его в дело -
всем нужна она, однако - Туалетная бумага
13	Подзаправиться хотите?  Шоколадку получите!
14	Круто выглядеть хотите?   Тогда – заколку получите!
15	Если любите игрушки, Вот вам с фокусом хлопушка!
16	Ваш приз – необычайно редок – мы вам даём пакет салфеток
После рюмки закусить, Дело очень важное.
Вот вам вместо рукава - Салфеточка бумажная
17	Новый год не за горами, этот день не так далёк
И по этому вам дарим наш бенгальский огонёк
18	Строительный набор – «всё для дома» - шуруп и гвоздь
Вы сегодня лучший гость, Вам в подарок этот гвоздь
19	Чтобы любили вас все малыши -
Возьмите в подарок цветные карандаши
20	Неповторимый устойчивый вкус вам подарит резинка«Стиморол»  
21	Одноразовая зажигалка фирмы Ардо – спички
Чтоб не лезли бы нахалки – не меняй свои привычки
И заместо зажигалки ты носи с собою спички
22	Чтобы вы не похудели, веселей на нас смотрели,
Преподносим в угощенье это вкусное печенье
23	Чтобы весел всегда был ваш дом, дарим вам этот фотоальбом
24	Чтоб была ты горяча, вот тебе одна свеча

25	Эта вещь всегда сгодиться, и её ты не жалей,
Смазывай края, серёдку, вот тебе хороший клей(супер клей)
26	Приз на чёлку накрутите и красиво уложите,
И мужчины, знаю я, сами лягут в штабеля. бигуди
27	Чтоб был доволен ухажёр, мы вам вручаем массажёр,
Туда-сюда им поводите и ухажёру угодите. Массаж.щётка
28	А подарка лучше нет, чем целлофановый пакет,
Приз скорее получите, что хотите – уносите!
29	Вроде вы трезвы сейчас, но если перепьёте,
С ней в ботинок в трудный час точно попадёте. Обув. ложка
30	Чтобы не было вам скучно в поезде,  в кругу друзей,
Поиграйте лучше в карты, сразу станет веселей. Колода карт
31	Вдруг разбогатеете, а конверта не имеете,
Его сейчас хотим вручить, чтобы денежки дарить.
32	Наш подарок без изъяна – натуральные румяна. Свекла
33	Для любовных всех утех пригодится наш орех,
Он вам силушки прибавит, удовольствия добавит.
34	Чтобы вкусно вам жилось, кое-что для вас нашлось
Очень нужная вещица эта в тюбике(баночке) горчица
35	Если новая обувка на ногах сейчас у вас,
То не лишним будет пластырь, надевайте прям сейчас!
36	 У вас на щёчке – ямочка, от нас вам фото-рамочка.
37	Карандашики точите, вам точилка, получите.
38	Чтоб не сидели вы как тучка,  от нас подарок - авторучка
39	Зачем пришли сегодня вы, - чтоб веселиться от души,
Для украинца нужно мало, это всегда – чеснок и сало!
Для хорошего дружка есть головка чеснока. (Чеснок)
40	Оно щиплет нам глаза, зато пахнет мило,
Мойте руки с ним всегда, это просто мыло! 
41	Ваш подарок – суперкласс, так, что не жалейте -
Вам «горилочка» от нас,  на здоровье пейте! Чекушка водки
42	Жарьте, стряпайте, варите,
Только сильно не солите. (пачка соли)
43	Как повяжешь ленту бантом
Сразу станешь первым франтом. (Ниточка)Ленточка
44	Воздух есть и шарик есть, ну так в чём же дело,
Поскорее надувайте  и играйте смело! Воздушный шар
45	Брови ты свои не хмурь – тебе воздушный поцелуй!

а за вторым столом можно провести викторину на знание гостей свадьбы молодожёнов:
Вопросы
невеста	жених
1.	День недели рождения		
2.	число		
3. месяц		
4. рост при рождении		
5. рост сейчас		
6. общий рост		
7. вес при рождении		
8. вес сейчас		
9. общий вес		
10. цвет глаз		
11. любимое блюдо		
12. марка автомобиля		
13.алкогольный напит.		
14. безалкогольный		
15. любимые цветы		
16. сколько знакомы		
17. где познакомились		
18. кто познакомил		
19. в котором часу		
20. месяц св. предложен.		
21. первый подарок		
22. ласковый Ник		
23. хобби, увлечение		
24.любимое животное		
25.любимый цвет		
26. любимое число		
(за каждый правильный ответ награждение -шоколадный еврик)

----------


## maknata

Таки не писала о нём здесь.. эт на старом форуме было. Итак - делим гостей на две команды. Одна команда должна пропеть вопрос из песни. К примеру "где ж ты моя черноглазая, где???" Другая команда должна ответить тоже песней, но уже другой, главное чтоб по смыслу подходило. К примеру "Висит на заборе, колышется ветром...". Потом наоборот, ответившая команда должна задавать свой вопрос и т.д. Играть можно до бесконечности, пока силёнок и знаний хватит. Но тут самой ведущей необходимо знать множество песен, чтобы можно было вовремя подсказать. Вот ещё несколько примеров 
-"Ну что ж ты страшная такая, ты такая страшная?"
 "Потому что нельзя, потому что нельзя быть на свете красивой такой!"
- " что стоишь качаясь тонкая рябина, голову склонивши до самого тына?"
  "Напилася я пьянааа.."
- "Где же ты где, звёздочка алая?"
  "За розовым морем, на синем побережье!"
Ну и в таком плане.. Сначала вродь как неохотно вопринимают, но уже через несколько вопросов-ответов втягиваются так, что приходится их останавливать уже чуть ли не силой.
Да, вот ещё вспомнила, для б/а свадьбы тоже должно бы подойти. Общее пожелание. Предлагаем гостям пожелать что то молодоженам одним словом, но не повторятся. И таким образом подходим к каждому гостю.. последние уже стонут и придумывают такие перлы!))

----------


## potap.ru

А может кому и понадобится. 

                               СВАДЕБНЫЙ АУКЦИОН

              Дорогие гости, накануне свадьбы наши молодожены посетили несколько государств и, выезжая за границу, в качестве сувениров и не только на распродаже купили некоторые вещи, которые именно сейчас мне поручено продать на аукционе. Я думаю, Вы не откажетесь помочь нашим молодым.
              Итак:
              Лот № 1:
Ковёр ручной работы лучших мастеров Востока – начальная цена 10 руб. (носовой платок)
              Лот № 2:
Моющий пылесос Samsung – начальная цена 30 руб. (веник)
              Лот № 3:
Махровое индийское полотенце – начальная цена 10 руб. (рулон туалетной бумаги)
              Лот № 4:
Музыкальный центр Sony – начальная цена 15 руб. (погремушка)
              Лот № 5:
Полушубок норковый, сам бы взял для своей жены, да вот размером не подходит  –                
                                                                                            начальная цена 20 руб. (распашонка)
               Лот № 6:
Швейная машина Zinger ручной привод – начальная цена 10 руб. (набор иголок)
               Лот № 7:
Вино 40-ка летней выдержки «Шардене» - начальная цена 25 руб. (кефир)
               Лот № 8:
Сумка из кожи крокодила на рыбьем меху – нач. цена 5 руб. (полиэтиленовый пакет)
               Лот № 9:
Обувь от фирмы Salamander – начальная цена 20 руб. (пинетки)
               Лот № 10:
Ваза из тончайшего фарфора эпохи Мин – начальная цена 10 руб. (гранёный стакан)
               Лот № 11:
Электрофен Scarlet – начальная цена 5 руб. (расчёска)  
               Лот № 12:
Джинсы Montana – начальная цена 20 руб. (детские ползунки)


              Можно ещё чего придумать, но как обычно, затягивать аукцион не следует, так как  это может  утомить гостей. 
              Наша тамада собирает в среднем 4 –5 тысяч рублей в пользу молодожен, и в результате получается, что оплатить работу музыкантов (то есть нашу работу) у молодых не составляет труда. 


 :Aga:

----------


## Элен

Вот  решила  свою  копилочку  открыть.
Это  небольшая  развлекалка  с  гостями.Заранее  подготовить  небольшой  сувенирчик  и  передавать  его  от  одного  гостя  к  другому.Текст  читает  ведущий.Прикол  в  том,что  каждому  кажется,что  это  предназначено  именно   ему,а  нет,после  следующего  четверостишья   он  должен  будет  из  всего  зала  выбрать  следующего  гостя  и  передать  ему  и  так  далее,пока  не  остановится  на  жене  именинника.
Скажу  сразу,что  пыталась  сочинять  складно,но  кое-где  не  увязывалось.Первый  вариант  был,когда  именинником  был  мужчина  и  жена  ему  готовила  сюрпризом  юбилей,а  потом  пришлось  переделать  ещё  раз,когда  юбилярша  - жена,а  сюрприз - её  мужу.
Итак,сувенирчик  в  руках  у  ведущего:
1 вариант.

 У  меня  в  руках  пакет
Только  адреса  здесь  нет.
А  получит  это  счастье
Дама  в  самом  красивом  платье.(пакет  передаётся  даме  в  платье)

Твой  наряд  уж  так  хорош
Только  подарок  ты  этот  не  трожь
Хоть  и  пользуется  он  спросом - 
Передай  его  джентельмену  с  самым  большим  носом.
                                          (передаёт  самому  носатому)
В о  всё  мире  всё  же  есть - 
Больших  носиков - не  счесть...
А  вот  дам  с  пышной  причёской -
Их  немного - раз,два  и  обчёлся...
Поглядите-ка  вокруг
Обойдите  большой  круг.
И  отдайте  сей  пакет -
Пышней  чьей  причёски  нет.

Твои  волосы - ну  диво!!!
Ты  действительно  красива,
Только  есть  средь  нас  один
Лысый  дядя-господин.
Ты  к  нему  быстрей  беги - 
И  подарок  подари.

Всем  известно  с  древности -
Лысина - признак  верности.
А  ещё,наверняка,
Много  в  лысине  ума.
Вот  умом  своим  раскиньте,
Взглядом  девушек  окиньте
И  отдайте  презент  даме
С  самыми  очаровательными  глазами.

Красивые  глазки -всегда  наслажденье,
Мужчин  очаровывают  до  помутненья.
Поэтому  хотели  б  мы  вас  попросить
Имениннику  нашему  это  вручить.
                                      (дама  вручет  имениннику)
Тебя  сегодня  поздравляем -
Всего  хорошего  желаем.
Но  если  честно,на  сегодня,
Сюрпризов  для  тебя  довольно.
И,к  сожаленью,сей  пакет  
Предназначался  не  тебе.
Отдай  его  сейчас  тому,
Кто  дорог  сердцу  твоему.
Тому,кто  для  тебя  
Любимей  всех  на  свете
И  кто  устроил  для  тебя  
Весь  праздник  этот.
                             (Именинник  дарит  сувенир  жене)
На  первый  взгляд  ничего  особенного,но  скажу,попробовав  на  опыте  своём,что  гостям  нравится.А  в  конце  вообще  хохот,когда  именинник  уже  благодарить  начинает  за  подарок,а  я  ему  выдаю  такое!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

2 вариант.

У меня в руках пакет
Только адреса здесь нет.
А получит это счастье
Дама в самом красивом платье.(пакет передаётся даме в платье)

Твой наряд уж так хорош
Только подарок ты этот не трожь
Хоть и пользуется он спросом - 
Передай его джентельмену с самым большим носом.
(передаёт самому носатому)
В о всё мире всё же есть - 
Больших носиков - не счесть...
А вот дам с пышной причёской -
Их немного - раз,два и обчёлся...
Поглядите-ка вокруг
Обойдите большой круг.
И отдайте сей пакет -
Пышней чьей причёски нет.

Твои волосы - ну диво!!!
Ты действительно красива,
Только есть средь нас один
Лысый дядя-господин.
Ты к нему быстрей беги - 
И подарок подари.

Всем известно с древности -
Лысина - признак верности.
А ещё,наверняка,
Много в лысине ума.
Вот умом своим раскиньте,
Взглядом девушек окиньте
И отдайте презент даме
С самыми очаровательными глазами.

Красивые глазки -всегда наслажденье,
Мужчин очаровывают до помутненья.
А  чем  привлекают  нас  кавалеры?
Да,вероятно,своим  размером...
Кто  самый  высокий  и  рослый  на  вид?
Его  предстоит  вам  сейчас  найти...

Почётная  выпала  вам  честь - 
Сюрприз  имениннице  нашей  отнесть.
Вручите  это  Юбилярше - 
Пусть  не  грустит,что  стала  старше.

Мы  Вас  сегодня  поздравляем -
Всего  хорошего  желаем.
Но  если  честно,на  сегодня
Сюрпризов  было  Вам  довольно.
Отдайте  лучше  сей  пакет
Тому,кто  с  Вами  много  лет.
Кто  рядом  с  Вами  ночью, днём,
Тому,с  кем  счастливы  вдвоём.
:wink:

----------


## буч

Здравствуйте! темка очень хорошая, на одной вечеринке был конкурс:
5 женщин и 5 мужчин . слово СПОРТ у каждого по одной букве. и у ж. и у м. и те и другие стоят и показывают сложенное слово СПОРТ  лицом к зрителям. Ведущий в стихах задает вопросы ответы которые связанные с этими буквами. необязательно со всеми если нет буквы то тот игрок должен её опустить как бы закрытьи встать последним в слове, например вопросы в стихотворной форме ответы РОСТ, СОН, НОС ТОРС и т.д.,и кто из команд быстрее встанет по буквам правильно тому очко. Игра длиться 15-20 вопросов со счетом. победители получают приз. После этого каждая буква ( С-женщина, и С-мужчина) подходят друг к другу и танцуют медленный танец.Вот кто знает вопросы или этот конкурс поделитесь пожалуйста. Он очень забавный в любом состоянии для играющих и зрителей. Спасибо. borall@mail.ru

----------


## maknata

*Tamara*,
 Не знаю, пригодится ли тебе мой опыт, но ведь тамадой действительно нужно родиться, тут хоть учись, хоть не учись))) А вообще много надо знать, и психологию тоже. Может быть мне конечно и помогает моё образование (режиссёр массовых праздников), но всё приходит с опытом.
  Ну вот с чего начинать? После первого стола народ практически не разогретый и на "безрассудные" поступки не готов)) То бишь, они ещё ждут клоунов, которые их будут веселить, но даже не догадываются, что этими клоунами будут они сами. Поэтому начинать нужно с массовых и вроде бы "безобидных" игр. К примеру вызываешь в круг всех желающих (при этом уверяешь их что ни прыгать, ни бегать ты их заставлять не будешь) Ставишь их в порядке "мальчик-девочка" в большой круг, берёшь пупса-голыша и говоришь: "Представьте себе, что это новорожденый ребёнок этой семьи, а вы все волшебники и феи, которые могут наделить ребёнка сверхспособностями поцеловав его в то или иное место. Единственное условие не целовать в одно и то же место и не желать одно и то же!" И пускаешь пупса по кругу, при этом запоминай кто куда целовал. Как только все перецеловали говоришь им :"Ну может достаточно тут в куклы играть, теперь каждый целует своего партнёра слева в то место куда целовал пупса!" (ну и естессно смотришь на реакцию - если целуют - готовенькие, можно теперь и чё нить покруче дать, если стесняются, убегают из круга - говоришь, типа что это шуточный конкурс, победители тут все, а главное молодожёны, они теперь дескать знают кого им потом в кумовья брать, кто ребёнку лучше всего пожелал и предлагаешь ещё пару "безобидных" конкурсов - типа "музыкального мячика" на остановку музыки.)
То есть я это веду к тому, что всегда нужно смотреть на реакцию публики, и в этих вопросах быть гибкой. Бывают свадьбы где гости готовы с первого конкурса чудить, а бывают что с трудом удаётся две-три пары вытащить. Тут уж в таких случаях не стоит гнуть свою политику (оправдываясь тем, что мол мне нужно деньги отработать), а дать возможность людям потанцевать, в случае если же хозяевами куплены призы и их надо раздать, посмотри в каком танце гости зажигают, наметь себе победителей и обьяви, что данный танец был конкурсным и уважаемое жюри определило победителей, вручи им эти призы. Этим ты заинтересуешь гостей и они охотнее выйдут к тебе на следующую игру. И ещё запомни - с каким бы музыкантом ты не работала - со своим или с чужим - музыкант твой друг и партнёр в достижении цели - хорошей свадьбы. Поэтому не считай, что твоя работа главнее его, дай ему возможность тоже поработать с публикой, ведь как и ты одним тостом или одной игрой их не разогреешь, так и он их не разогреет одной-двумя песнями.Если тебе для игры нужно музыкальное сопровождение - предупреди его заранее, но перед игрой всё равно предупреди чего тебе в конкретной ситуации нужно.
  Не перегружай гостей информацией - сейчас этих свадебных документов напридумывали кучу, но если их все зачитывать -гости вместе с женихом и невестой уснут в салате))) Дай и людям  немного пообщаться между собой. Краем уха слушай о чём гости говорят даже когда просто проходишь мимо, таким образом ты обнаружишь одного или нескольких балагуров, которые знают весёлые, прикольные тосты, но и умей перевести на шутку всяческие наезды и непристойности. Ну и наверное главная заповедь - тамада это не дежурный клоун, веселящий публику в одиночестве, а человек который вовремя этих клоунов нашёл среди гостей! Но ни в коем случае не издевайся над ними, ты должна излучать доброту, милое озорство, и уверенность в своих силах!:smile: :wink: :rolleyes:

----------


## ABDULLA

После того как гости выпьют пару рюмок за вторым столом.
Вызываю на конкурс троих смелых парней.
Спрашиваю у первого как его зовут он отвечает и я задаю вопрос когда он себя чувствует *мужчиной*.После такого вопроса люди иногда отвечают что попало.
Некоторые отвечают *всегда*,есть разные ответы(когда вижу женщину,пол шестого) и т.д.
После этого рассказываю им начало сказки про курочку Рябу и они продолжают какое яйцо курочка снесла и в это время вручаю им по пятикопеечной монете.
И говорю такую фразу (а я себя чувствую мужчиной когда приношу домой деньги) вот мы и посмотрим кто из вас хороший добытчик.
Напротив каждого участника ставлю тарелочки метров за 5,зависит от зала.И каждый монету зажимает между ног в коленках и по счету три надо эту монету донести и опустить в тарелочку.
Дежурные фразы (надеюсь кавалеристов нет,зажимайте свои я.... монеты и вперед)

----------


## IRENKA

А вы танцуете на свадьбе в больших семейных трусах? (Я вроде в теме не встречала). Если нет рассказываю. Шьются огромные семейные трусы веселенькой расцветки (набирается 6 метров ситца). И в той части свадебного торжества,где присваиваются звания теще, свекру и т.д. после этого присвоения сказать о объединении семей и пригласить выйти самых близких родственников:родителей,бабушек, дедушек,крестных родителей,дядей, тетей ... Затем предлагаете им станцевать общий семейный танец. Эти все родственники залазят в штанины трусов (перемешать всех родственников например в одну штанину мама жениха и мама невесты,дядя жениха и дядя невесты и т.д.)
   У меня они танцуют ламбаду. Смотрится обалденно все гости ржут,а танцующие так стараются.На видео это нечто! 
    Попробуйте-не пожалеете! Трусы остаются им напамять. Иногда так танцуют,или гости крупные, что трусы рвутся.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## ABDULLA

Вызываю после второго стола трех смелых девушек на конкурс.
Реквизит три тарелочки с помидором каждая и посыпаны слегка мукой.
Подхожу к первой и спрашиваю как зовут и смотрю пристально на грудь.
Потом задаю вопрос какого размера у вас,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,(смотря на грудь)
ОБУВЬ.(Некоторые отвечают третий размер и т.д)
Подхожу ко второй и спрашиваю какой у вас ,,,,,,,,,(глядя на обувь) рост
У третей спрашиваю не жмут ли зубы.
Надо поставить тарелочки с помидорами на стулья и девчата на счет три без помощи рук должны съесть эти помидоры .Кто быстрей.
Иногда когда первая съевшая разводит руками якобы съела и еще жует подношу к её рту микрофон для пары фраз для прессы.(МУУУУУУ)
Во время конкурса оператора видеосъемки ставлю позади девушек (интересная картина).И проходя мимо девчат когда они едят дую на помидор они оказываются в муке как седые.Всех заставляю во время игры аплодировать.ПРОВЕРЕНО ВСЕГДА НА УРРРААААА.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

pypss
Шаталась по сайту и набрела на нужную тему. Спасибо всем за идеи! Можно и мне свои 5 копеек вставить?!
Тамадой я недавно стала, почти год, стараюсь не обременять и себя и гостей всякими реквизитами-костюмами - чего греха таить - после 2-3 свадеб от костюмов одни лохмотья. Но у меня обязательный запас многофункциональный - лифчики, пара белых полотен 1,5х1,5 м- самого дешового, детские колготки.
Лифчики однвать - можно стандарт, а можно на голову - как у пчёлок глазки
Материал 1,5х1,5- на памперсы с завязками по бокам (во время танца их развязывают и дальше типа стриптиза) или эти же куски материала использую для юбок - тут же( как грится не отходя от кассы - подвязал пояском, распушил и готово) А как прикольно смотрятся памперсы: если зайчики - прикалываю на попах белые шарики, если пчёлки- кладём шарики в памперы (самцы-гиганты) и всё это так эээррротично колышется и скачет под музычку. А белые колготки -на голову (если зайцы, то туда вставляю шарики - "колбаси конструкторские") если дЭвАчки- то завязываю у основания колгот узелком, а на кончиках привязываю бантики. Сгодится или не надо дальше продолжать? Как грится жду АтвЭта как соловей лета.

----------


## Вета

[QUOTE=Lilu;225822]у меня возникла проблема, :Oj:  ... встречалась с клиентами перед свадьбой,
и они видели у какого-то тамады игру за столом между папами и венчальным отцом. игра сводилась к следующему: кто будет внимательнее и быстрее поднимет стопку на цифру 3,(тот выиграет, что неизвестно,) причём она звучит в стихотворении и завуалирована, типа -вытри, смотри, и т.д. и сама цифра. кому что-либо попадалось на эту тему, само стихотворение и его проведение пожалуйста оветьте:frown:
и вообще какие игры вы проводите с родителями?[/QUO


                 Третий тост на свадьбе можно провести и так....

 Чтоб веселей жилось на свете не пора ль нам всем по третьей?....
Третий тост – один из самых важных на свадебном торжестве. Потому что- это тост за любовь. И чтоб придать ему ещё большую солидность я приглашаю   (жениха) подойти в центр зала…  Аплодисменты! 
Попрошу присоединиться к ним  - папу невесты  (И.О.) и папу  жениха(И.О,) (если нет пап - друзей жениха)
:tongue: Дорогие друзья! Общеизвестно, что благополучие семьи, прежде всего, конечно, материальное, определялось способностью мужчины работать и зарабатывать.  А ещё лучше, если мужчина обладает — деловой хваткой. Вот и давайте посмотрим, как это замечательное качество развито у самых главных сегодня мужей: у тестя, свекра и, конечно, у молодого мужа. Сейчас вам предстоит продемонстрировать свою деловую хватку. Объясняю, каким образом. Вот здесь, на стульчик я кладу приз- бутылка шампанского. Ваша задача — первым её схватить. Хватать нужно, как только прозвучит... Нет, об этом позже. А пока — вставайте с трех сторон от приза, на равном расстоянии от него и, чтоб вам немного труднее было его брать, повернитесь к призу спиной. Отлично! А теперь...

Прозвучит сейчас наказ жениху, что среди вас.
Кто первым цифру «три» сумеет уловить, 
тот может и бутылочку схватить!
Итак, начнём…

                •     Сегодня свадьба – пир горой,
                       А скоро месяц – сласть, какой!
                       И ты, жених, бюджет храни,
                       Живите месяц тысячи на…10!

•Всё достигается трудом,
И ночь меняй местами с днём:
Не сон смотри ты до зари,
А спать ложись с женою в…7!
             •	    Совет мой постарайтесь выполнять,
                    И результат вам не придется долго ждать:
                    Родителей скорее удиви
                    Первенцем килограммов этак в …5!

•	 Гостей так много в этом зале,
        Им третий тост нет силы ждать….
•	Ну, наконец, бутылочку вы взяли!
       Пора уж за любовь бокал поднять!

•	А вы, друзья, что ж приз не взяли.
        Когда была возможность взять?!
  ФАНФАРЫ
Прекрасно, вот и наш победитель, обладатель самой лучшей деловой хватки! И мы его, конечно, поздравляем с победой, приз теперь ваш, владейте им!                     

Если победил жених.
А вас, дорогие папы (или невеста), мы поздравляем особо, потому что за благополучие в семье вашего сына и зятя можно не беспокоиться и жить, наслаждаясь новыми званиями — свекра и тестя!

Если победил свекор или тесть.
А тебя, жених, мы поздравляем особо, потому что у тебя такой замечательный тесть (отец) и тебе можно многому у него научиться, ведь он, оправдывая высокое звание, полученное сегодня, будет щедро делиться с тобой своими знаниями и опытом! Спасибо вам всем огромное! …

А я предлагаю выпить за то чувство, которое привело нас в этот  зал…Это далеко не голод, это любовь! За любовь мужчины пьют стоя, а женщины -  до дна! 
                 Желая:   Ручейков тепла,    Рек радости, 
                              Озёр блаженства,   Море счастья 
                               И океан любви!...
И пусть детей у вас будет столько , сколько раз вам крикнут слово «ГОРЬКО!» 
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif

----------


## Djazi

А я провожу застольную игру Музыкальная шкатулка. Беру обычную шкатулочку и складываю туда задания разные, написаные на листиках вскрутку. Задания такие, например:
- Залезть на стул,  сказать тост  и крикнуть «ГОРЬКО!» молодым

- Поцеловать соседа или соседку  слева от себя

- Спеть куплет песни о любви

- Объясниться в любви всем присутствующим пантомимой  

- С соседом или соседкой справа изобразить Отелло и Дездемону

- Спеть припев песни «Ах, эта свадьба» как….  солдат в строю

- Пройтись перед столиками как женщина с тяжёлыми сумками

- Станцевать стриптиз  
 И вот начинает звучать весёлая музыка и под эту музыку гости передают шкатулку по кругу, сидя за столом. На ком  музыка останавливается- тот достает из шкатулки задание и тут же его выполняет.  Лишь тот,  кому досталось танцевать стриптиз, отправляется  к моей дочке(она мне помогает вести), которая его переодевает в спец костюм и обучает стриптизу. Особенно , конечно, интересно, если задание мужчине досталось. А для этого мы наряжаем стриптизёра сначала в стринги, сверху шорты,  лифчик с шариками, а под ним такой фартучек из  сексшопа-женский торс голышом, а поверх всего этого накидка. Ещё на руки надеваются  резинки на линию перчаток и на линию чулочков, на голову блестящий парик в руки веер. Включается музыка-  стриптиз. И, вообще, все просто падают, когда эта стриптизёрша танцует со стулом, а ещё и к жениху пристаёт или к гостям.

----------


## Вета

"А то я то я накупила книг, а там почти всё одно и тоже повторяется"
 :Aga:  
 У меня тоже кипа этих книг - толку мало. Конечно, для начала и они пригодились, но с практикой приходит и понимание- что надо делать, а что нет, что надо самой доработать  и т.п. :biggrin: 

Я тоже использую фартуки с рисунком на выкупы невесты, либо туфельки, либо мест молодых - когда как. Вызываем трёх друзей жениха. Просим их отвернуться от зрителей, завернуть брюки выше колена и одеваем на них фартуки с изображением голого торса мужчины. Все вместе поворачиваются к зрителям. "А сейчас, чтоб невеста к нам вернулась вы должны станцевать медленный танец. И всё было бы очень легко и просто, если бы не одно но....Танцевать вы будете с этим предметом (даю им красивые, ажурные резиночки по типу подвязки невесты, только больше). Вам надо продеть резиночку через всё тело сверху и вниз и так же поднять её обратно. Только делать надо это медленно, эротично, музыка вам подскажет..."  :eek: 
Ставим эротическую музыку ... и понеслось..:biggrin: 

К игре по типу "Кто родился в январе - вставай-наливай" подвожу из далека. Вначале зачитываю семейный гороскоп молодой семьи ( по годам рождения и по знаку Зодиака), выпиваем за День рождения новой семьи. Потом сразу же провожу коротенькую игру с гостями- "Чья дата рождения ближе к нашей свадебной дате" - вручается приз.  "теперь мы знаем когда приходить на Д.Р. к нашим молодым, а знают ли они , когда родились все их гости?... Вот сейчас это мы и будем выяснять в игре!"

Но для начала я попрошу всех-всех наполнить свои рюмочки и подниматься уже с полными рюмочками!

 	Кто родился в декабре, январе, феврале, встаньте. О! Сколько вас! Посмотрите, друг на друга, запомните. И запоминайте слова вашей  зимней песни.   Она будет исполняться 2 раза: Первый раз – мы слушаем, запоминаем и выпиваем за ЗДОРОВЬЕ всех присутствующих.  А на повторное  звучание всем зимним хором её и поём! 

 Песня   «ОЙ,МОРОЗ, МОРОЗ» - (1 куплет -проигрыш и повтор этого же куплета)

 	А кому праздничный торт пекут в марте, апреле и мае? Встаньте, улыбнитесь друг другу, помашите рукой и спойте свою весеннюю песенку.

 Песня  «ВЕСНА,ВЕСНА»


 А для кого поют «Каравай» в июне, июле и августе? Прошу.
  Для вас звучит летняя песенка.  

Песня   « Тополиный пух»  

 	Ну что же, дорогие мои, остались только вы, осенники. Кого за уши поднимают в сентябре, октябре и ноябре? Ваша очередь.

 Песня   «Осень»  ДДТ
Я могу сказать, что наш коллектив уже спелся. Дорогие гости, теперь наши молодые  будут точно знать, когда приходить к вам с поздравлениями.  

А теперь отдадим дань нынешнему времени года и все вместе споём  весеннюю (летнюю) песню –(или потанцуем под неё):biggrin:

----------


## Вета

> :redface:Коллеги! Вопрос на засыпку - что делать когда вырубили свет?


Сочувствую!!! :Aga:  
Не хотелось бы испытать на себе!
Но думаю, можно сказать - "Пусть это будет самое плохое, что может случиться с молодой семьёй" Давайте,гости, поможем им не терять чувство духа, и в самый счастливый день - будем для них петь, плясать, дифирамбы сочинять... Поддерживаю Djazi - анекдоты, частушки....

*Застольная игра "Свадебные юбилеи"*

 Слушайте новобрачные, запоминайте приглашенные – день свадьбы сегодняшней называется - "Свадьбой зелёною" (потому что зелено, , потому что молодо)

  И те гости, которые в своих нарядах имеют зеленый цвет, тем самым принесли нашим молодоженам ещё больше счастье. Молодые очень благодарны вам и дарят небольшие подарки на память.  ....


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

 У молодых сегодня день особый! 
Отныне им идти одной дорогой. 
Идти, о первой свадьбе не жалея 
И на пути справляя юбилеи. 
Хотелось молодым нам пожелать бы 
Не раз совместную им справить свадьбу! 
Но знайте, свадебные юбилеи
Свои названия имеют.
Подскажем этим двум влюбленным:
Сегодня свадьбы день какой?.....зеленый.
А через год? А через пять?
А через десять? Двадцать пять?
Далее проводится аукцион свадебных юбилеев.

ПОД МУЗ.   « ВСЁ, ЧТО ЕСТЬ У МЕНЯ»  (ТИХО!)


ИГРА « СВАДЕБНЫЕ  ЮБИЛЕИ»
1год-Ситцевая свадьба  
5 лет - Деревянная свадьба 
7 лет -  Медная свадьба   
10 лет  - Розовая свадьба   
15 лет - Стеклянная свадьба  
20 лет - Фарфоровая свадьба 
25 лет - Серебряная свадьба  
30 лет - Жемчужная свадьба   
35 лет - Полотняная свадьба 
40 лет - Рубиновая свадьба
50 лет - Золотая свадьба   
60 лет -  Бриллиантовый ( или платиновый) юбилей  
65 лет - Железная свадьба 
70 лет - Коронная свадьба  
80 лет- Благодатная
90 лет - Дубовая
100 лет – красная!

 Молодожены, вы этот день запомните, как самый дорогой!
Прожить желаем в радости до свадьбы ЗОЛОТОЙ!
Пусть будет горько нам сейчас, но поздравлять мы будем вас!
«ГОРЬКО!»:tongue: 

И чтоб никаких ЭКСТРИМОВ!!! Только положительные моменты!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Вета

Ещё игра на такой случай ( в другое время - по обстоятельствам, бывает надолго затягивается) - "Любители пива".
Вызываем тех, кто любит пиво. Задание: назвать марки пива - кто задерживается с ответом - считаем все вместе до 3-х и выходит из игры, кто последний назвал- победитель.

----------


## Djazi

> Ещё игра на такой случай ( в другое время - по обстоятельствам, бывает надолго затягивается) - "Любители пива".
> Вызываем тех, кто любит пиво. Задание: назвать марки пива - кто задерживается с ответом - считаем все вместе до 3-х и выходит из игры, кто последний назвал- победитель.


Кстати, а я вызываю любителей сообразить на троих и спрашиваю чем они обычно закусывают  пиво? Отвечают - воблой. Выдаю им по вобле и  кто быстрее первым приготовит себе закуску(Воблочисты так сказать:)) Это первая часть. Ну, а теперь говорю, вот вам по банке пива и по соломинке. А теперь кто быстрее  выпьет и закусит. Этот конкурс  под  Дискотеку Авария песня Пей пиво провожу. Всегда на УРА!!! :Pivo: 
А можно ещё пиво в тарелки налить и заставить их его как суп кушать:):smile:
 Ну и, в качестве приза, конечно- Банк пива и вобла:)

----------


## Djazi

Вот ещё нашла у себя в закромах, всё никак не дойдут руки сделать.  Но игра прикольная для молодых:

После вручения подарков - танцевальный перерыв. После музыкальной паузы ведущая приглашает молодоженов пройти в место, где они будут видны всем гостям. Для этой свадебной игры приготовлено полотнище с прорезями для головы жениха и для рук невесты. Выполняя задание, молодожены располагаются за полотнищем: первый - жених,
за ним - невеста. Лицевая сторона полотнища – это изображение конверта для младенца, с рюшами по чепчику, с синей бабочкой-ленточкой по центру. Реквизит: соска с газированной водой, зубная щетка, банан, расческа, носовой платок - и готовность звукооператора. Свидетели натягивают полотнище, ведущая произносит текст.
Ведущая. Есть вот такое покрывало -
Ему придется распрямиться -
Ведь это тесту здесь начало -
Молодоженам потрудиться!
Тест на совместное родительство
Сегодня вам мы предлагаем.
А мы все - ваше поручительство -
Здесь с интересом наблюдаем!
Скорее в роль свою входите,
Историю направим вспять.
Места скорей определите,
И быль уже пора начать!
Давным - давно мальчонка появился -
И весть о том взметнулась ввысь.
И вот (имя) наш народился!
Ты где, (имя)? - Появись!
В фонограмме звучат слова из песни "Я хороший мальчик!" - жених появляется в чепчике - прорези для головы.
Ведущая. Младенец был прожорлив, мы не скроем.
К бутылочке тянулся, ах, варнак!
А ну, продемонстрируйте такое,
И покажите, как все было, как?
Невеста, просунув руки в прорези, забирает из рук ведущего бутылочку с соской и, не видя результат своих трудов, пытается напоить из бутылочки жениха. В фонограмме звучит песня в исполнении группы "Авария" "Пей пиво!", гости поддерживают тест аплодисментами.
Ведущая. Все, хватит, уж напился вроде!
Растет (имя), зубки появляются.
Теперь увидеть мы хотим - здесь, при народе,
Как эти зубки щеткой очищаются.
Невесте передается зубная щетка, она пытается почистить зубы жениху, звучит веселая музыка.
Ведущая. Раз зубки появились, надо кушать.
И, благо, на прилавках есть (название города
Что можно есть, а не по книжкам слушать -
Вот это вот соцветие банана!
Очистить надо, прежде чем снять пробу,
А ну, (имя невесты), накорми, попробуй!
Невесте передается банан, она очищает его и кормит жениха. В фонограмме звучит детская песенка "Наше счастье - постоянно жуй кокосы, ешь бананы, чунга-чанга  "
Ведущая. Наелся, угостился наш (имя жениха),
И можно б здесь наш тест и прекращать,
Но нерасчесанным ходить, друзья, негоже -
Пора мальчишке челку причесать!
Невесте вручается расческа, звучат строчки из песни в исполнении А. Варум "Очаровашка", невеста причесывает жениха.
Ведущая. Конечно, много лет прошло,
Мы все за тестом наблюдаем -
Воды уж море утекло -
Последний жест припоминаем.
Подрос (имя жениха), пора пришла, влюбился,
(Имя невесты) замуж он позвал,
И так случилось - прослезился,
Хоть чувства в кулаке держал!
И ты, (имя невесты), здесь возьми платочек,
Слезу прощанья с младостью утри.
И будет здесь спектакль наш окончен.
Мы слезки утираем - Раз, два, три!
Невеста, получив платочек, утирает воображаемые слезы жениху, в фонограмме звучит припев песни в исполнении Т. Булановой "Плачу". Полотнище убирается, ведущая подводит итог.
Ведущая. Займите за столом почетно место -
В предверии всех лучших ваших дней
Мы пьем за жениха и за невесту,
Мы пьем за ваших будущих детей!
Вы тест прошли уверенно, красиво -
Но это тренировка лишь, и только!
Так будьте вы в родительстве счастливы,
А мы сегодня дружно крикнем "Горько!".
Поднимается общий тост за продолжателей рода, за
будущих детей молодой пары.

----------


## maknata

*pypss*,
 Ой, было и мне такое! Зима, темнеет рано, только собрались выходить танцевать - свет вырубился.Кромешная тьма! Благо родители запаслись свечами, так как там такое случалось часто. Выручили такие игры -
Одна команда задаёт вопрос строчкой из песни, типа :"Где же ты где, звёздочка алая?" Вторая команда отвечает уже другой песней, но так чтобы по смыслу подходило, к примеру :"Там где клён шумит, над речной волной". Потом пришлось вспомнить все игры, в которые в детсве играли и адаптировать к свадьбе. Желали нашим молодожёнам много путешествовать и побывать в городах. (старая добрая игра в города:wink: ) Потом играли в испорченый телефон,только последний должен был изобразить слово, которое к нему дошло, а молодожёны угадать. Потом играли в песни перевёртыши - я назывла песню, а гости должны были угадать и спеть хотя бы один куплет. Пример - Слышны в огороде раскаты грома (не слышны в саду даже шорохи), О чём мечтаешь, локомотив Потёмкин? (Что тебе сниться крейсер Аврора?), В лесу сосна лежала (Во поле берёза стояла) и т.д. Всё приходилось придумывать на ходу, но всё таки лучше заготовками запастись заранее...
Ну и игры, естессно, перемешивались с тостами. Так что после такого трёхчасового застолья гости в припрыжку побежали танцевать как только появился свет:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Татьяна, попробуй переделать, подмарафетить
Главный герой у меня был омоновец из "Грифона"

Муха, муха- ситакуха,  загореленькое брюхо
Качая бедрами по Крещатику  шла,
И,….. о, чудо, Муха доллар нашла!
Пошла, с достоинством  Муха в пивбар
И устроила там полный аврал!

Заказала в баре водку
Кабачковую икру и селёдку.
Баклажанов, оливки и сало.
И огурец- чтобы в хате стояло. 

Тараканы вмиг прибежали,
Ситакуху  к стойке прижали.
Начинают её домагаться -
Неприлично к ней прижиматься.

Просят муху их угостить
Водочки в стаканчик налить.
И пока никого не было в пивбаре
Втрём пировать они стали.

Муху, канэчно, чуть-чуть развезло
И на подвиги её понесло.
Компания для неё мала стала
И подружек букашек с работы позвала.

Стрекоза – подружка залетала
Выпила и сразу попой завертела
Жук - грузин приходил
Ситакуху чачей угостил.

Приходила бабушка пчела
Целое ведро самогону принесла
Стали все пить, отдыхать  
И Муху с находкой поздравлять.

Вдруг торговец Гиви- мужичок 
Нашу Муху в уголок поволок,
Хочет Ситакуху погубить –
И невинности её лишить.

А муха кричит, упирается
Из цепких рук вырывается
Закричала Муха – «Друзья, помогите
От кобеля  приставучего освободите 

И кормила я вас и поила я вас
Не покиньте меня в этот поздний час!»
Но застыли все насекомые
Сделали вид, что они незнакомые.

В это время в бар комарик - залетел
Бокальчик пива выпить хотел.
Видит всё это недоразумение –
Потребовал от мужичка- объяснение.

Говорит, красавицу Ситакуху в обиду не дам
За такой беспредел получите по шеям.
Гиви комара из Грифона узнал, и мелко так задрожал 
Извинился, поклонился и рысью убежал.

Комар к Мухе  - Ситакухе подходит
И такой разговор заводит:
Я тебя от Гиви - торговца защищал? – Защищал!
От позора спасал? – Спасал!

А теперь Ситакуха,  краса-девица,
На тебе хочу жениться!
Муха от неожиданности  густо покраснела
И в объятьях  – комара из «Грифона» сразу сомлела! 

Тут мушкины гости от радости запрыгали
Усиками и лапками рьяно задрыгали.
Слава, слава комару из «Грифона»!
С честью комарик носит свои погоны!

Вот и сказочке конец
А кто смотрел – молодец!

А теперь  крикнули дружно  все «УРРРРА»!
Дорогие гости, вы смотрели передачу «Дурдом 2»

----------


## Вета

> :redface: 
> Друзья, то знает какие игры за столом без музыки и в темноте, когда гости тупо сидят и нифига не хотят, ждут манну с неба?:frown:


Игра - знакомство - когда каждый последующий гость называет все прозвучавшие до него имена. Только в нашей игре пусть гости свадьбы называют еще и свою родственную связь по отношению к молодоженам. Например, гость со стороны невесты говорит: "Петр Иванович, дядя невесты". А второй гость, уже со стороны жениха, - "Это Петр Иванович, дядя невесты, а я, Илья Hиколаевич, дядя жениха". Третий гость со стороны невесты повторяет все прозвучавшие до него имена и знакомится со всеми, представляется сам и так далее. Конечно, сразу запомнить всё многим не удастся, будет веселая путаница...:tongue:

----------


## Lilu

> где то видела конкурс смешной с родителями, не могу найти.
> помогите пожалуйста


Я делаю конкурс с  отцами: выдаю карандаши и ленточки(папе жениха - голубую, папе невесты - розовую) и задаю вопрос: Кто у нас из отцов круче, т.е. кто быстрее сможет накрутить ленточку на карандаше, тот и круче, а когда один из них окажется проворнее, говорю, что крутому отцу даётся право первому купить коляску и кроватку на первенца, обычно все смеются , даже сам крутой отец. :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*Lilu*,
 Нарисуй на картоне сердечки, дай парам по листу с сердечком и ножницы, пущай они (один засунув палец в одно колечко ножниц, а другой в другое) вырежут символ своей любви. Или же возьми медицинские перчатки, иголкой проткни небольшие дырочки в пальцах,набери воды, пусть один из пары изображает корову,  ( В Индии священное животное, символ достатка - в общем наплети, чтоб не обидно было изображать корову),и держит перчатку (лучше держать в руках а не привязывать,хотя кому как))) а другой пусть попробует  выдоить содержимое перчатки в стакан. Или же одень на мужей рукавицы а на жён халаты или рубашки с мелкими пуговицами - пусть застёгивают, или расстёгивают или  и то и другое))) Млин, написала бы больше да вот тоже к выпускным готовлюсь))

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Девчёнки и мальчишки, у меня на носу Д.Р., программа почти вся готова, но заказчику требуются новые игры с парами(муж + жена), старые( Мумия, и Банки) он видел и не хочет повториний. Сейчас с 27 ого начинаются выпускные , до утра , мне просто некогда что-либо искать и выдумывать, а Д.Р. 30 июля. Хелп!СОС! и т.д.


*Lilu!*

А танцевальный конкурс Вы (или Ты) делате??

Выбираете 3-5 пар. и печть танцуют разные танцы. Не больше 5. Естесственно, небольшие отрывки. 
я очень долго работала с танцевальными конкурсами.
Помню, сначала подборка музыки была более традиционная: танго - гопак - вальс - восток - рок-н-ролл.
причем, я это преподносила как кругосветное путешествие.
мы оказывались в Аргентине, а там танцуют страстное танго, потом летели на Украину (у нас супермаршрут). Мы попадали в украинсое село. Потом автобусом в сытую благополучную Австрию, где жил и творил король вальсов Штраус,  потом садились на верблюдов и брели по барханам. А потом самолетом в Америку.
Во время конкурса, после исполнения парами какого-то танца ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО КОММЕНТИРОВАТЬ как танцевали пары, о каждой хоть по словечку. Здесь уже умение ведущего подметить что-то забавное или особенное в исполнении. Но если получается - КАЙФ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ!! и для ведущего тоже.
В последний раз сделала современную нарезку: тема из м/ф МАдагаскар - Temtetion (Восточные сказки) - Коламбия пикчерс не представляет - Сэм Браун "Stop" - I fill good.

Тоже - главное настроится на каждую тему и комментировать. иногда так прикольно танцуют, иногда - просто отпад, но ВСЕГДА С УДОВРЛЬСТВИЕМ. 

А мне, как ведущему, надо поддерживать азарт и боевой дух участников и интерес зрителей.

А когда-то я с большим успехом играла в такую игру: катать яйца.

И не подумайте, что это было пошло. Во первых, играть надо в компании, где знают друг друга, если знают хорошо - то это еще лучше. Выбирала пары, причем, я всегда выбираю, например, 4 человек или 4 мужчин, а потом они себе сами выбирают партнеров.

мужчины становятся на стулья. Женщины рядом. (прикольно, когда мужья - жены). Выдается по 2 (!) яйца. И ставится задача - исходная позиция "в каждой руке у женщины яйцо, руки возле ботинок мужчин". По сигналу одновременно прокатить яйца вверх по штанине, вверху яйца поменять местами, и выкатить уже наоборот. Яйцо из правой руки - в левую, то, которое изначально было в левой - чтобы в конце оказалось в правой.
В общем, здесь главное - процесс. И что самое сложное - не уследишь, кто делает правильно, кто неправильно, кто первее и т.д. Но необходимо создавать видимость строгого судьи. Иногда со второй попытки. но получалось определить 2 пары, у которых это получалось лучше или быстрее. А потом суперфинал. Я выдавала гусиные яйца (блин, как вспомню, покупала, варила в очень соленой воде, зранила в холоде). По одному на пару. И тоже самое, но теперь уже с одним гусиным яйцом. Самое интересное, что гусиные яйца почему-то терялись в штанинах у мужиков. 
Я не так уж часто это проводила, но было смешно и прикольно каждый раз. Повторю, главное - угадать компанию.

Еще люблю Роддом. Это известная игра. Но я её усовершенствовала. В исходнике пары становятся на расстоянии и женщины рассказывают, кто у них родился. я поделюсь своим вариантом текстов.

_Родился мальчик. Вес – 3.500. Кричит громко. Глаза карие. Похож на твою маму.

Родилась тройня – девочки. Вес – по 3 кг. Каждая. Я часто падаю в обморок.

Родился негритенок. Вес 4 кг. Большие уши. У меня хороший аппетит и много молока.

Родился мальчик. Рост 40 см. Вес 4.500 кг. Улыбка до ушей. Глазками часто моргает. Я плохо сплю.

Родился китайченок. Рост 50 см. Весь съеженный, глаза хитрые. Мне хочется минералки._


это только с помощью жестов и мимики показывают женщины. Потом я прохожу и спрашиваю, что же поняли мужчины. Причем. выслушав ответ (например, первого участника) я сразу зачитываю правильный ответ, но прошу женщину выполнять те действия, с помощь. которых она до этого все показывала (я надеюсь понятно объясняю. А то я пришла после выпускного, уже шарики за ролики. но захотелось помочь человеку).

А потом я говорю, что пока все женщины были в роддоме, то дома-то оставались мужья. и вот сейчас, милые женщины, вы узнаете, что же произошло дома за те дни пока вас не было. Кстати, перед игрой я говорю: "Представьте себе. что вы не просто партнеры по игре - вы муж и жена. и у вас в семье радостное событие - родился первенец!"

Так вот ситуации для мужей:

_Я сегодня во сне подарил тебе «Мерседес». Из-за этого проспал и опоздал на работу. Шеф чуть не уволил.

Кран потек. Унитаз забился. Волнуюсь и ночами не сплю. Обнимаю тебя с малышом.


Телевизор не показывает. Телефон отключили. У соседа окотилась кошка.

Закончились деньги. Рыбки в аквариуме объелись и подохли. Вижу тебя во сне обнаженной.


Я тебя люблю, но выпала входная дверь, наш попугай улетел. Крепко целую тебя везде._

Ну, и аналогично комментирую.

Потом можно соединить пары. Попросить, чтобы мужья назвали любимые части тела своли жен (3 места). И пусть потом в названные места целуют. или по одной части тела называют, но друг у друга и целуют. Тоже иногда просто отлично. 

Удачи!!!

----------


## olgabo

> Девчёнки и мальчишки, у меня на носу Д.Р., программа почти вся готова, но заказчику требуются новые игры с парами(муж + жена), старые( Мумия, и Банки) он видел и не хочет повториний. Сейчас с 27 ого начинаются выпускные , до утра , мне просто некогда что-либо искать и выдумывать, а Д.Р. 30 июля. Хелп!СОС! и т.д.


Можно разыграть банкиров (описаны в начале темы) - чужие жены деньги вкладывают, а свои ищут. Вместо денег мы используем наши визитки по 10 на каждую пару. А если пары не муж-жена, а просто из гостей мужчина-женщина, то вообще смешно получается. Однажды у нас одного дядечку раздели, когда искали "вклады".

Есть еще конкурс "Оригами" - но это когда можете быстро придумать, что сказать, даже если не смешно получилось. Мужчина садится на стул, ноги держит вместе, на колени ему кладете лист бумаги (обычной А4), жена! садится на этот лист и под музыку "танцует" попой у мужа на коленях. А потом коментируете смятые листы, но так, чтобы было смешно и необидно. Например, на самолетик похоже, значит любят путешествовать вместе., или смялось (типа, роза) - муж цветы должен завтра подарить...

----------


## Вета

> где то видела конкурс смешной с родителями, не могу найти.
> помогите пожалуйста


*
ИГРА  ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ* 
Уважаемые родители мы поздравляем вас с получением новых званий – тёщи и тестя.
   - Сколько лет вы живёте друг с другом?   
 -  Многим гостям будет интересно узнать, насколько хорошо за эти годы  вы узнали друг друга. Сейчас мы проведём для тёщи и тестя маленькое испытание. 

1.	Завязываем глаза.
2.	Ставим их друг напротив друга на расстояние вытянутой руки.  
3.	Рассказываем условие, что сейчас я буду вам для обоих одновременно задавать вопросы, на которые вы мне никаких ответов не даёте, ни "да" ни "нет" вы просто молчите и показываете пальцем.   

Вопросы:
1.	Кто в вашем  доме хозяин?
2.	Кто зарабатывает деньги?
3.	Кто иногда любит выпить?
4.	А кто в доме порядок хранит?
5.	Кто мусор выносит? 
6.	Кто любит на диване лежать?
7.	А кто любит сериалы смотреть?
8.	Кто занимался воспитанием детей?  
9.	А кто возьмёт на себя заботу о внуках? 
10.	Кто будет больше зятя любить?
                 Папу и маму мы ещё раз поздравляем с этим днём, 
                 И поцелуев тоже ждём!..
                 «Горько!» - родителям - «Горько!»
                  Чтоб их детям счастливо жилось!..:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

а ещё пусть мамы угадают голоса своих детей,типа тёща отгадывает по голосу зятя: мама, я тебя люблю!! и т.д.

----------


## Вета

> а ещё пусть мамы угадают голоса своих детей,типа тёща отгадывает по голосу зятя: мама, я тебя люблю!! и т.д.


*Свекровь и тёща отворачиваються.*
1. Несколько девушек, среди которых невеста говорят поочереди фразу - "Уж замуж невтерпёж" - свекровь отгадывает голос своей невестки.

2. Несколько юношей, среди которых жених, произносят "Тёща, я люблю тебя!"

3. Несколько пар из тех же людей, среди которых жених и невеста,  произносят - " Это мы!"- обе мамы огадывают. :Ok:

----------


## Вета

> заказчику требуются новые игры с парами(муж + жена),


Есть такой конкурс для пар - называется "Хохолки". Раздаю женщинам одинаковое кол-во, (но много) маленьких резиночек на голову и они за определенное время должны украсить ими голову своего мужчины. Бывает очень смешно! :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Даю ссылочку на страничку, где я писала про музыкальную шкатулку:


 :flower:   Спасибо!!!!

Из парных игр я иногда провожу игру с мячом, вывожу партнеров на центр, руки сзади завязываю, между ними мяч, на уровне "причинного места", прошу поднять мяч до уровня шеи. При этом прошу девушку стоять смирно, а мужчину "работать", а то вечно нам  женщинам за всё отдуваться приходиться, комментирую так при этом, пусть хоть раз сами проявят инициативу. Как правило в этом конкурсе больше телом работают дамы, а мужики стоят, поэтому его можно повторять, пока мужчина не справится сам без партнерши. Если в зале начинают подсказывать, этих подсказывальщиков прошу повторить трюк с мячом самим. Запомните, руками мяч трогать нельзя!!!!

----------


## Djazi

> Привет,хочу провести тоже игру со шкатулкой, подскажите пожалуйста
> побольше заданий,(сам не могу придумать).Спасибо.


 Вот это да, я же даю ссылочку на свой топик, в котором я рассказываю как провожу этот конкурс и задания там написаны все. А это два дополнительных: Вот ещё у меня появилось задание новое в шкатулочке:
-Выйти из-за стола и пройтись перед столиками как пьяный человек
-Станцевать цыганочку с выходом.
Внимательно  прочитайте мой топик, вот :
Даю ссылочку на страничку, где я писала про музыкальную шкатулку:
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthr...711#post276711

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, вот недавно по просьбе одной нашей форумчанки написала сказку, типа "Репки", не удержалась чтоб не опробовать на практике. Сёдня ночью на выпускном провела. Прошла  на "ура". До самой зорьки и родители и дети ходили и перебрасывались фразочками из сказки))) Вот и сама сказка

Теремок
Стоит в поле теремок(Скрип-скрип!). Бежит мимо мышка-норушка.(Ух, ты!) Увидела теремок(скрип-скрип), остановилась , заглянула внутрь, и подумала мышка (Ух, ты!), что коль теремок(скрип-скрип) пустой, станет она там жить..
Прискакала к терему(Скрип-скрип) лягушка-квакушка(Квантересно!) ,стала в окошки заглядывать.Увидела её мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!) и предложила ей жить вместе. Согласилась лягушка-квакушка (Квантиресно!), и стали они вдвоём жить.
Бежит мимо зайчик-побегайчик(Вот это да!). Остановился , смотрит, а тут из теремка (Скрип-скрип!) выскочили мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!) и лягушка-квакушка (Квантиресно!) и потащили зайчика-побегайчика (Вот это да!) в теремок (скрип-скрип!).
Идет мимо лисичка-сестричка.(Тра-ля-ля!)Смотрит - стоит теремок (Скрип-скрип) Заглянула в окошко а там мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!) и зайчик -побегайчик (Вот это да!) живут.Жалобно так попросилась лисичка-сестричка (Тра-ля-ля!) , приняли и её в компанию
Прибежал волчок-серый бочок(Тыц-тыц-тыц!), заглянул в дверь и спросил кто в тереме(Скрип-скрип!) живёт. А из теремка (скрип-скрип!) отозвались мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и пригласили его к себе. С радостью побежал в теремок (Скрип-скрип) волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!)
. Стали они впятером жить. Вот они в теремке (Скрип-скрип!) живут, песни поют.Мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!)

Вдруг идет медведь косолапый(Ничего себе!). Увидел он теремок(Скрип-скрип!), услыхал песни, остановился и заревел во всю мочь медведь косолапый (Ничего себе!). Испугались мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!) и позвали медведя косолапого (Ничего себе!) к себе жить.

Медведь(Ничего себе!)  полез в теремок(Скрип-скрип!). Лез-лез, лез-лез — никак не мог влезть и решил что лучше на крыше будет жить.
 Влез  на крышу медведь(Ничего себе!) и только уселся — трах! — развалился теремок (Скрип-скрип!).
Затрещал теремок(Скрип-скрип!), упал набок и весь развалился. Еле-еле успели из него выскочить мышка-норушка(Ух ты!), лягушка-квакушка(Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик(Вот это да!), лисичка-сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!), волчок-серый бочок(Тыц-тыц-тыц!) — все целы и невредимы, да стали горевать - где ж им дальше то жить? В лесу то ведь никакого комунального хозяйства нету, никаких ремонтных бригад.Но тут под теремком(крип-скрип) обнаружили ларец, открыли, а там - двое- из- ларца (Всё сделаем!), умельцы на все руки.
Принялись они бревна носить, доски пилить —строить новый теремок(Скрип-скрип!) 
Лучше прежнего выстроили! И стали жить поживать  мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!) медведь косолапый (Ничего себе!) и двое -из-ларца (Всё сделаем!) в новом теремке (Скрип-скрип!).

----------


## Вета

> Девочки и мальчики! Может кому -то пригодится, я на свадьбе делаю испытание для молодых.


*ЗАСТОЛЬНАЯ  ИГРА  ДЛЯ  МОЛОДЫХ - " ПЛАНШЕТ - СОВЕТ"*:biggrin: 

 " Дорогие молодожены! Сегодня в вашу честь будут звучать здравицы и поздравления, наставления и наказы. Предлагаю вам подготовиться к этому приятному моменту. Пока же каждому из вас я задам простые вопросы. А что из этого получиться, мы узнаем позже."

ВОПРОСЫ  К  ЖЕНИХУ.
1.	Любимая  певица?
2.	Любимая телепередача?
3.	 Любимое блюдо?
4.	Какие предпочитаешь поцелуи?
5.	Что любишь выпить?
Зачитываю вопросы и тут же записываю ответы жениха в заранее  приготовленную и красочно оформленную на компьютере заготовку под названием_"Советы невесте"_

ВОПРОСЫ  К  НЕВЕСТЕ.
1.	 До какого часа любишь поспать?
2.	 Любимые сладости?
3.	 Любимый парфюм?
4.	 Как хочешь, чтобы тебя называл муж?
5.	Любимые цветы?

Ответы записываю в заготовку _"Советы женху"_

Итак, зачитаем "Советы нашей невесте"...
1. На мужа не кричи, не ругайся, не ной,
    Лучше песни ему, как   ___________   пой!

2. После работы ему не мешай,
   А посмотреть ему  _______________ дай!

 3. Умей вкусно готовить, не подводи,
    Любимого только  ______________ корми!

4. За доброе дело нахваливай почаще, чтоб
    Поцелуи твои были  _____________слаще!

5. В праздники разные смотри, не оплашай:
    Его только __________________ты угащай!

"Советы нашему жениху"....

1. На жену не греши, не лишай её снов,
    Каждый день дай поспать ей до _____ часов!

2. Чтоб жизнь с тобою у неё была слаще,
    Ты покупай ей __________________ почаще!

3. В гостях же смотри, не ревнуй, не дури, 
    Почаще __________________ ей лучше дари!

4. На девок других рот не разевай, а каждую
          Минуту своей  ____________  жену называй!

   5.  А глаза чтоб её были как сиянье зари,
         Каждый день ей букет  _____________  дари!

 :Ok:

----------


## Лраиса

Привет я тамада тоже могу поделиться сказкой теремок
раздаем слова
о пока сам текст читает ведущийТЕРЕМ

Старый домик на полянке,
Где вокруг растут поганки.
Был заброшен и пустой.
Звал жильцов к себе домой.
Мимо шел комар-пискун,
Тунеядец и брехун.
Дом увидел и присел.
Песню горькую запел.
……
Нет ответа так и быть.
Будет сам он в доме жить.
Сам себе он господин.
Сам себе он брат и сын.
Душу греет самогонкой,
И мечтает о девченках.
Вот в окошко он глядит.
Кто-то к терему летит.
Веселй пойдет житуха.
Прилетела к дому муха.
………….
Муха просит в дом пустить.
Чтоб вдвоем отныне жить.
И комар ее пускает.
Самогонкой угощает.
Сразу муха ожила.
Стала муха весела.
И ликует и танцует.
Комара она целует.
Очень весело живут.
Песни радостно поют.
Так неделя пролетает.
К дому зайка ковыляет.
У зайки глаза узкие 
По кличе «Новый русский».
Очень стильный походняк.
Да в полосочку пиджак.
Сним уж вам не будет грустно.
У него всегда капуста.
……………………….
Заяц просится пожить.
Вместе самогонку пить.
Так он и завис в той хате.
Им троим здесь места хватит.
Вот живут они втроем.
Веселее день за днем.
Муха время не теряет
С зайца деньги выжимает.
Подторговывает телом,
Четко зная свое дело.
Вот неделька пролетает.
Только к дому подъезжает.
На «ПИЖО» лиса-кума.
Одинокая она.
….
Попросилась к ним лиса.
Обалденные глаза.
Что же делать так и быть.
Будет девка с нами жить.
Стали жить уж вчетвером.
Потеснился старый дом.
Только вдруг в один момент.
Появился серый мент.
Заглянул в окно украдкой.
Всех обрыскал попорядку.
Чует пахнет самогоном.
Нарушение закона.
……
У двери стоять ни с места.
Чтобы не было ареста.
Но зверье подходы знают.
Они волка приглашают.
Вот присядьте. Отдохните.
Пирогом перекусите.
Да по рюмке за успех.
Разве с волком это грех?
И остался волк в той хате.
Что же всем здесь места хватит!
Так живут уж впятером.
Потеснился старый дом.
Муха телом завлекает.
Дело тонко свое знает.
Заяц же за самогон 
Предлагает миллион.
Захмелел наш серый дядя.
На такие ласки глядя.
Только смотрят мимо дома.
Идет медведь по кличке «Сема».
Был он ростом невелик.
Как, ни как уже старик.
Говорят уж, что, кого.
Он не помнит ничего.
Осторожно узнает,
Кто же в тереме живет.
……………
Ну, хочу я вас спросить?
Не пора ль его впустить?
В доме больше места нет.
Вот таков был их ответ.
Но не знали, что у Семы.
Порой не все бывают дома.
А медведь то еле дышит,
А уже полез на крышу.
Только влезть туда он смог.
Развалился теремок.
Муха вылететь успела.
И на глаз медведю села.
А комар, что было сил.
Сему в брюхо укусил.
Новый русский еле дышит.
Он лежит совсем не слышит.
А лисица то сестрица
На всю хату матерится.
Волк не терпит этой речи.
Он лисицу поколечил.
Пулей рыжая бежать
Волк пустился догонять
В общем Сема молодец.
Тут и сказочки коней!

слова которые говорят герои напишу позже

----------


## Иринка Бафф

я вот такую сказочку знаю.....
Маленький серенький зайчик резво по лесу скакал, 
А на пеньке его мальчика сладкий сюрприз ожидал, 
Он вдруг увидел бутылку , стакан в тот же миг увидал, 
Налил себе половинку выпил и тут же упал. 
Тут прилетели две бабочки, резвые как огонь 
Сели они на зайчика их охватила любовь. 
Вдруг из -за кустика живенько выскочила лиса, 
Вспугнула влюбленных бабочек зайчонка в отключке нашла 
Бутылку она увидала, смекнула - косым закушу, 
Но только стакан осушила уснула ведь тихо в лесу 
Тут опять прилетели две бабочки снова у них любовь 
Резвились они на лисице пока не вспугнули их вновь(бабочки улетают) 
Вдруг появился волчище ободранный куцый хвостище 
Видит бутылку , зайца, лису сразу смекает что делать ему 
Выпью -говорит- стаканчик косым закушу, лису изнасилую , дальше пойду 
Все хорошо серый вол загадал, но выпил стаканчик и тут же упал. 
Тут снова прилетеле две бабочки, снова у них любовь 
Резвились уже на волке пока не вспугнули их вновь 
Тут появился медведь, в лесу не прочь он погудеть 
Видит бутылку, волка, лису и зайца 
Выпью - говорит - стаканчик , косым закушу лису изнасилую, волка? 
Волка тоже потом посмотрю на волчью рожу 
Выпил мишутка и тоже упал , наверное дозу свою он не знал 
Тут снова прилетели две бабочки , не йметься им что то вновь 
Медведь ведь так был удобен, что б поиграть в любовь 
Но тут к пенечку ведомый чутьем выходит охотник с огромным ружьем 
(бабочки улетают) 
Всю эту картину он увидал (имееться ввиду пьяная братия которая валяеться на полу) 
От счастья в обморок чуть не упал 
Из зайца конечно я шапку сошью, а прочих наверно на шубу пущу, 
И водочка есть ОГО-го-го-го 
Я на халявку - то выпью ее 
Выпил охотник и тут же упал, наверно в бутылке был самопал 
Очнулся тут серенький зайчик и бегом убежал 
коль знал бы что будет так плохо, то пить то бы наверное не стал, 
А вскоре очнулась лисица, вскочила и тоже бежать, 
Волк на халяву хлебнувший не стал продолжения ждать 
Проснулся и бежать медведь в другое место погудеть 
И бабочки вновь полетели туда где им не мешают играть без стыда 
Проснулся охотник смекнул что по чем, 
Остался бедняжка он не при чем, 
Нет ни тулупа , ни шапки, ни шубки, а лишь болит в голове, да в желудке 
Мораль представленья была такова. много халявы это беда 
Если что то увидил, нашел, хватай и беги пока не ушло

----------


## Лраиса

:Ok:  Раздаем слова которые постоянно повторяются, как в сказке теремок ты кто?
 и отвечают, у меня идет на ура, у меня масса сказок, пишу сама
Комар пискун: Я комар пискун - тунеядец и брехун
Муха-Цокотуха: А я муха-Цокотуха- позолеченое брюхо
Заяц: А я заяц глаза узкие по кличке новый русский
Лиса: А я лиса краса - изумрудные глаза
Волк: А я серый, серый мент - одинокий импотент
Медведь: Я медведь по кличке Сема -несуразный я кулема
Вот и все, сказок масса моих и многого другого, Надеюсь, что вам пригодиться :Ok:  :tongue: 
как повод для знакомств на свадьбе я знакомлю гостей гороскопом в стихах смешной формы, но это немного позже, хочется чего-то нового, а то кое, что позаездила.....по
делитесь,если кому-то интересно могу общаться тет а тет мой адрес<lorika@amur.ru>
Пишите могу многим поделиться

----------


## Лраиса

Ребята вы уж простите, но я на эти ссылки хухрындыка не как не могу попасть честное слово, вот и прошу у мира.....
В знак благодарности высылаю сказочку

Жил султан в своем дворце,
Деньги он хранил в ларце.
Был покладист, очень мил,
Жен своих всегда любил.
Говорил всегда он «Вай».
Процветал гарем, как рай!
«Я султан, я не старик,
Обалденный я мужик»
---------------------------------
Гульчатай была красива,
Только яростна, спесива!
«Я красиво жить люблю,
Все горючее я пью»
Алкоголь она любила,
Вечно пьяная ходила.
Зульфия была умна,
Мудрость ей была дана.
«Я мудра и жизнь я знаю,
Только пред мужчиной таю»
Но мужчин она любила.
Поцелуи всем дарила.
Зацелует е мое!
Не сбежать вам от нее.
Джамиля была горда,
Как далекая звезда!
«Я прекрасна и горда,
Я стриптизная звезда»
Был и у нее каприз.
Танцевала всем стриптиз…
Но султан не удивлялся,
Каждой он в любви поклялся.
Так и жил большой гарем,
Было весело в нем всем.
Гульчатай вино смакует,
Зульфия мужчин целует.
Джамиля стриптиз танцует,
Так горем и существует.
Но однажды в гости к ним,
Приезжает друг - Салим.
«Я Салим – болтун и лжец,
Соблазнитель я сердец»
А девчонки отвечают,
Что сказать, они то знают.
---------------------

Как девчонки были рады,
Уж султана им не надо.
Пир решили закатить
И Салима напоить.
Принесли ему вина,
Пять бутылок пил до дна.
Принесли бутылку водки,
Хвостик съеденной селедки.
Трезв по прежнему - Салим.
Как его мы совратим.
А султан уже косой,
Не трясет он бородой.
Он почти уже заснул,
Женам глазом подмигнул.
Девки долго возмущались,
Сами то поупивались.
----------------------------
Как закончил есть Салим,
Приставать он начал к ним.
То зацепит Гюлчатай,
А она ему «Вай, вай»
Зульфия сама и рада,
Губы смазала помадой.
Джамиля глазком мигает,
К себе Салима подзывает.
Тут султан уже проснулся,
Как увидел  - ужаснулся.
Он Салима выгнал вон.
Чтоб забыл он этот дом.
Жен своих он наказал.
Паранджу одеть сказал.
Месяц к ним он не ходил.
И кормить их запретил.
Больше он друзей не звал,
Жен своих он обожал.

Вот восточная вам сказка,
Не жалейте женам ласки.
Их целуйте и любите,
С ними к другу не ходите.

Спасибо всем за помощь!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Татьянка*,

Я напишу тот вариант "панаса", который знаю сама.

Выбирают Панаса, ему завязывают глаза. Все остальные игроки (народ) становятся вокруг него в один круг. Потом он должен крутится в центре этого круга на одном месте (в смысле вокруг себя), а народ его спрашивает: "Панас, Панас! На чем стоишь??" 
Панас отвечает: "на камне"
Народ: "Что пьешь?? или продаешь??"
Панас: "Квас"
Народ: "Тогда лови мышей, а не нас!"  

все разбегаются, а панас ловит. Кого поймал - то Панас.

Чтобы это сделать на свадьбе, мне кажется нужна достаточно просторная танцевальная площадка с ровным полом. Перед началом игры обсудить границы, закоторые выбегать ирокам нельзя.

Мы когда-то в детстве играли. Еще игроки могут быть с погремушками или колокольчиками в руках.

И преподностить эту игру чисто как народную.

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Танюш, на украинском всё так же, ток звучит так:
"Панас, Панас! На чОму стоЇш?"
"На кАмені!"
"Що продаЄш?"
"Квас!"
"ТодІ ловИ мух, а не нас!" (заглавными, как понимаешь, я выделила ударение)))) Ещё из украинских обрядов (весёлых) я иногда провожу (если музыканты знают и поют песню "Тещу в чоботи узуваю") танец-обряд зятя с тёщей, когда зять тёще одевает сапоги. Суть и смысл тут вот в чём : давным-давно, за царя ПАнька (в России - при царе Горохе), когда бедные крестьяне пытались хоть как то улучшить жизнь своих детей, дочерей старались выдать замуж за того кто побогаче. Ну а так как в то время сапоги стоили довольно таки много, и пока дочку вырастила да к свадьбе подготовилась тёща поистоптала свои сапоги, зять дарил тёще  новые сапоги. Ну, типа он такой крутой, что может себе позволить делать такие подарки:wink: Со временем зятья стали сами обувать на тёщ эти сапоги (вродь как признание авторитета). Ну а теперь же всё это трансформировалось в то, что находятся какие-нибудь сапоги (резина или кирзачи) 46-го растоптанного размера, вызываются в центр круга тёща и зять и под песенку "Тещу в чоботи узуваю, тещу мамою називаю" зять в танце пытается уговорить тёщу одеть эти сапоги. Тёща , естессно отбрыкивается, но потом соглашается, и зять собственноручно снимает с тёщи красивые туфельки и обувает ей эти сапоги. Смотрится, конечно, отпадно, особенно если зять и тёща артистичные попадутся. Слов этой песни полностью не знаю, но завтра буду работать свадьбу с кумом, он её поёт, так что постараюсь слова у него передрать, а вот с минусом -  :Jopa:  , кум её в живую на клавишах играет, так что может наши форумчане помогут.

----------


## erohins

Уффф .. наконец прочитал все 24 страницы .. Девчонки (парадокс - но парней выступающих в роли Тамада - на форуме не особо..)  - ВЫ молодцы ,что развили ТАК эту тему . !!!  Конечно - много старого было перечисленно ,но зато по новому взглянул на многие из перечисленных конкурсов .    дА И МНОГО ЗНАКОМЫХ историй перечитал. Вот - хочу тоже внести свою лепту по ещё не забИтым конкурсам (по крайней мере у себя в Ростове провожу второй год - народ до сих пор колбасится)  Участники - от 15 до 40 лет .Постарше уже не особо учавствуют в нём. Аксесуары - две столовых ложки(барабанные палочки) ,гитара (желательно муляж ), любая бутылка(саксофон) ,побольше распечатонных текстов песни(Оранжевый галстук), и всякие венечки (для группы поддержки) –
 ,,Сегодня я заметил у многих гостей муз. наклонности и вы все вкурсе ,что сейчас проходит кастинг на фабрику 7 .Итак Мы попробуем сделать это своими силами,, 

1й этап "Выбор трубача. Выбираем 3 -х парней  - По команде они должны надуть и разорвать воздушные шарики(собствен.дыханием под музыку.(Светофор - Леонтьев). Кто первый справится  ,тот объявляется саксофонистом  шоу-группы, тому вручается труба или пионерский горн(или ещё какая нибудь хрень), саксофонист остается на сцене, все остальные участники покидают сцену с поощрительными призами под аплодисменты зрителей.
2-й этап "Выбор гитариста". 3 -е участников должны изобразить на гитаре - как они владеют под музыку(Flamenko(Didyulya) )( Ney,na-na-na)
(Rock & Roll.)  этим инструментом. По аплодисментам выбирается лучший.
 3-й этап  "инструм. репетиция - Сакс ,гитара и барабанщик(	сидит на одном стуле,а по другому настукивает – как будто перед ним барабанная установка) изоброжают пантонимой  под музыку(Candi(sax)   - как они владеют своим инструментом".  (все этапы не слишком долгие ,чтобы не утомлять публику)
4-й этап  И на конец из гостей выберается вокалист( который более менее поёт ),бэк вокалисты и группа подднржки(подтанцовка) .
 ,,Друзья, вы свидетели необычного зрелища. В будущем популярная группа (а я в этом не сомневаюсь) впервые для вас исполнит свой первый хит.,, - 
И всем этим хором поётся песня Оранжевый галстук(Браво) , А инструменталисты продолжают свою пантониму на инструментах. 
Вот сама ИДЕЯ – А музыку и инструменты можете переделать под свой менталитет. Главное не заморачиваться  - когда люди уже под хмельком ,им уже наши стишочки до ,,фени,, 
Ещё раз всем спасибо и жду продолжения (развития )этой тематики и особенно свежих и ИНТЕРЕСНЫХ конкурсов.

----------


## erohins

Вот застольный конкурс(когда люди трезвые и их хрен подымишь) .Обычно я это делаю в начале свадьбы (после трёх тостов - перед дарами .Дары проходят крайне редко в городе - люди их называют пережитками пршлого) 
Раздаётся четверостишье многим гостям:
А эта свадьба пела и плясала 
И крылья эту свадьбу вдаль несли
Жених с невестой всех нас к столу вновь приглашали  
,,Дополните четвёртую строчку - чтобы это было искромётно и юмористично,,  Минут через пять (в это время можно чё нибудь спеть) люди сами зачитывают  - бывают довольно таки прикольные ответы. Конкурс  идёт примерно 10 мин. и люди в свою очередь раскрепрщаются. 
Коллеги - поделитесь ЗАСТОЛЬНЫМИ  конкурсами ,когда люди ещё трезвые и до танцев(ихних) ещё минут 10 -20 . Не пить же гостям рюмку за рюмкой - яки алкашам...

----------


## maknata

*erohins*,
 Я уже писала об этом конкурсе, но повторюсь))) У меня на "ура" всегда проходит вот такой конкурс.Предлагаю одной команде (то бишь одному столу) или же ( в последнее время именно так и практикую) кому нить из гостей спеть вопрос из песни. Пример " Ну что ж ты страшная такая, ты такая страшная?" Другая команда (или кто то из гостей) отвечает другой песней, но чтобы подходило по смыслу. Пример "Потому что нельзя, потому что нельзя быть на свете красивой такой". Вот другие примеры:
"Что стоишь качаясь, токая рябина, головой склоняся до самого тына?"
"Напилася я пьяна..."
"Где ж ты моя черноглазая где?"
"Висит на заборе, колышется ветром.."
"Чом ти не прийшов, як місяць зійшов, я тебе чекала?"
"Первым делом, первым делом самолёты, ну а девушки, а девушки потом!"
"Зачем ты это сделала, надела платье белое?"
"Все мы бабы стервы, милый бог с тобой.."
"Где же ты где, звёздочка алая?"
"За розовым морем, на синем побережье.."
В общем, вариантов множество.... главное - самому ведущему необходимо знать множество песен, потому как иногда приходится подсказывать, когда у гостей заторможен мыслительный процесс)) Но когда уже втягиваются все, иногда приходится их из-за стола просто таки вытягивать на танцевальную площадку. Очень часто я эту игру использую, когда молодожёны просят заранее сделать так, чтобы подвыпившие бабульки не подвывали за столом. Ведь бабульки народ практически не управляемый - они рюмашку тяпнули и у них душа поёть, и по фику им. что какая то обезьяна бегает между столами с микрофоном.:wink: :smile: Вот тогда я и говорю :"Ну что же за свадьба, без песни? Но я вам предлагаю попеть более организовано!" Иногда вспомнят такую песню, что поют её всей свадьбой))
Ну а другие застольные игры - "Вопросы - ответы", "У меня в штанишках", "Зачем вы женились?" (почти то же что "вопросы- ответы", только вопрос один, а ответы разные, но заранее заготовленые, сейчас уже не успеваю, чуть попозже выставлю, если интересно), тот же "испорченный телефон", когда с одного краю говоришь слово на ухо одному из гостей, они его должны передать побыстрее, а крайний это слово должен изобразить, а молодые угадать, что это за слово.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

с подачи Веты( она же Анна Чернышёва). провела на этой свадьбе(на ура!!!). вызываю столько пар сколько сами выходят. ставлю танцевальные отрывки (каждый тур-каждую разную мелодию)типа- рок-н-ролл,лезгинка,ламбада и т.д.отрывки по 20-40 сек.но!!! в конце(как только музыка оборвалась) нужно обежать вокруг партнёра и сесть ему на колено.кто пришёл последний-вылетает!всё честно,и по правде в танцевальных конкурсах очень тяжело выбирать победителя(мне один раз даже взятку предлагали-500 руб.за то,чтобы я выбрала именно их.) а здесь-всё честно,и победители и побеждённые-всё честно...

----------


## Djazi

Вот вношу добавочку  к  ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫМ КОНКУРСАМ. Я работаю вместе со своей дочкой и вот она у меня выступает в роли аниматора- хореографа.  Я предлагаю гостям разучить Сиртаки - знаменитый греческий танец, который известен всему миру. И мы не можем этот танцевальный шедевр обойти стороной. Для начала разучим движения…
 И вот танцевальные комбинации:

"Раз" - шаг правой ногой вправо. 
"Два" - левую ногу поставить на носок перед правой ногой. 
"Три" - шаг левой ногой влево. 
"Четыре" - правую ногу поставить на носок перед левой ногой. 
"Пять-восемь" - повторить комбинацию. 
"Раз" - шаг правой ногой вправо. 
"Два" - левую ногу поставить на носок сзади правой ноги. 
"Три" - шаг левой ногой влево. 
"Четыре" - правую ногу поставить на носок сзади левой ногой. 
"Пять-восемь" - повторить комбинацию. 
Экспресс-обучение проходит под музыку

Ведущий. Теперь каждый из вас привязывает к щиколотке ноги воздушный шарик.

Ассистент вручает игрокам воздушные шарики, которые они привязывают на уровне щиколотки ноги.

Ведущий. Беремся за руки и становимся по кругу. Звучит музыка, вы исполняете Сиртаки, под аплодисменты гостей. В момент остановки музыки, вам нужно постараться ногой раздавить шарик соперника, при этом сохранить свой. Расцеплять руки нельзя. Кто лишается воздушного шарика, тот выбывает из танцевально-топательной игры. Помните, наступаем на шарик, а не на ноги. Итак, танцуем Сиртаки в стиле топ-хлоп.

Проводится конкурс. Игроки берутся за руки и становятся в круг. Под музыку исполняют движения, которые предварительно разучили. В момент остановки музыки, лопаются шарики. Участники, у которых шарики лопнули, выбывают из игры. Для оставшихся вновь звучит музыка, игра продолжается. Таким образом, конкурс проходит до последнего участника, который и становится победителем.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ещё можно раздать ромашку гостям(отрывают по лепестку и читают  название танца) и должны станцеватье ,стесно то,что вытащили...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Дорожные знаки

Молодым выдаются рисунки, оформленные в виде дорожных знаков и карточки - разъяснения к ним. Задача молодых - найти на карточках правильное объяснение "дорожным знакам", разложить комплекты. 

Тамада: 

А жизнь семейная - дорога.

Препятствий вам готовит много.

Вы, проявив свое терпенье, 

Найдите знакам объясненье.

Звучит музыка, молодожены прикрепляют к рисункам "дорожных знаков" карточку с сопроводительным текстом. А вот предлагаемые "дорожные знаки" и тексты к ним:

" "Стоп!" - "Осторожно, скандал!".

" "Уступи дорогу женщине" - "Дверь на кухню".

" "Движение только вместе" - "Дорога к загсу".

" "Налево путь запрещен!" - "Чужие мужья и жены".

" "Преимущество легкового транспорта" - "Супруги с детской коляской".

" "Объезд препятствий" - "Алкогольные напитки".

" "Место стоянки" - "Дом, дача, семья".

" "Пешеходный переход" - "Удача, счастье и любовь".

кто-нибудь делает такой

----------


## Djazi

> непонятно,как вы их останавливаете,ведь пьяных людей тяжело остановить,напишите плиз подробнее об этом моменте. много слышала про этот конкурс.когда была маленькой девочкой мы играли так в пионерском лагере,причём с удовольствием, но вот пьяные люди,шпильки и каблуки....


Вы читаете невнимательно просто:)  Игроки берутся за руки и становятся в круг. Под музыку исполняют движения, которые предварительно разучили. В момент остановки музыки, лопаются шарики ногами у соседа, потому что руки раскреплять нельзя.  Участники, у которых шарики лопнули, выбывают из игры. Для оставшихся вновь звучит музыка, игра продолжается. Таким образом, конкурс проходит до последнего участника, который и становится победителем.
Ну постарайтесь проводить игру тогда, когда ещё все не совсем уж так напились:smile: 

Не знаю, нормально проходит игра, вроде без травм пока было.

----------


## maknata

*erohins*,
 Вот " Вопросы -ответы" (вариантов множество, можно и самому придумывать) Готовим таблички с готовыми ответами, раздаём их гостям, и задаём им вопросы, а гости читают ответы

Вопросы


1.	Бывает ли, что вы спите на своем рабочем месте?
2.	Бываете ли вы в состоянии алкогольного опьянения?
3.	Бываете ли вы в своих действиях навязчивым, грубым?
4.	Вы любите готовить вкусные обеды?
5.	Вы часто моетесь в ванной?
6.	Вы часто пьете пиво?
7.	Вы боитесь милиционера?
8.	Вы часто лжете?
9.	Вы любите своего мужа  (жену)?
10.	Вам не приходилось заблудиться в чужом доме?
11.	Доброжелательны ли вы?
12.	Занимаетесь ли вы спортом?
13.	Имеете ли вы привычку обещать ему (ей) больше, чем это в ваших возможностях?
14.	Имеете ли вы склонность грешить?
15.	Как вы относитесь к стриптизу?
16.	Как вы отнеслись бы к тому, если бы вам изменил муж (жена)?
17.	Когда пьете, у вас кружится голова?
18.	Любите ли вы смотреть мне в глаза?
19.	Любите ли вы по понедельникам соленые огурцы?
20.	Любите ли вы помечтать при луне?
21.	Любите ли вы вмешиваться в чужие дела?
22.	Любите ли вы ходить в гости?
23.	Любите ли вы посмеяться над другими?
24.	Любите ли вы купаться голым?
25.	Любите ли вы водку?
26.	Любите ли вы после обеда поспать?
27.	Любите ли вы модно одеваться?
28.	Любите ли вы делать подарки?
29.	Любите ли вы читать чужие письма?
30.	Любите ли вы есть мясо?
31.	Любите ли вы подарки?
32.	Любите ли вы хорошо покушать?
33.	Могли бы вы подложить свинью любимому человеку?
34.	Мучают ли вашу совесть мелкие мошенничества?
35.	Много ли времени вы уделяете любовным похождениям?
36.	Нравится ли вам знакомиться на улице?
37.	Нравятся ли вам мои глаза?
38.	Скажите, вы трусливы?
39.	Скажите, вы много грешили?
40.	Свое свободное время вы проводите в веселой компании?
41.	Скрываете ли вы свой возраст?
42.	С удовольствием ли вы целовали бы своего мужа (жену)?
43.	Скажите, вы любите меня?
44.	Скажите, вы всегда такой нахальный?
45.	Скажите, я вам нравлюсь?
46.	Скажите, ваше сердце свободно?
47.	Скажите, вы часто так много едите?
48.	Считаете ли вы, что любимому человеку нужно говорить только правду?
49.	Совершаете ли вы ошибки в своей жизни?
50.	Скажите, вы ревнивы?
51.	Скажите, вы на все готовы?
52.	Скажите, вы интересный собеседник?
53.	Скажите, вы темпераментны?
54.	Способны ли вы покупать любовь за деньги?
55.	Приходилось ли вам спать в чужой постели?
56.	Поддаетесь ли вы соблазну любовных похождений?
57.	Пошли бы вы со мной ночью через лес?
58.	Пробовали ли вы соблазнить чужого мужчину (женщину)?
59.	Прибавляете ли вы в весе?
60.	Повышаете ли вы свою производительность труда?
61.	Откровенны ли вы со своим супругом (супругой)?
62.	Охотно ли вы целуетесь в общественных местах?
63.	Уважаете ли вы мужчин (женщин)?
64.	У вас много тайн?
65.	Увлекаетесь ли вы экстравагантными мужчинами (женщинами)?
66.	У вас чистая совесть?
67.	Умеете ли вы владеть собой?
68.	Храпите ли вы во сне?
69.	Хотели бы вы сегодня напиться?
70.	Хотите ли вы иметь любовника (любовницу)?
71.	Хочется ли вам чего-нибудь?
72.	Хотите ли вы со мной познакомиться?
73.	Хотите ли вы добиться благосклонности женатого мужчины (замужней женщины)?
74.	Хотите ли вы мое фото?
75.	Часто ли вы лазите к соседу в малину на даче?
76.	Часто ли вы ленитесь?
77.	Часть ли вы ездите в общественном транспорте без билета?
78.	Часто ли вам случалось падать с кровати?
79.	Что бы вы сказали, если бы мы с вами остались наедине?
80.	Часто ли вы отпрашиваетесь с работы?
81.	Часто ли вас тянет в сторону искусства?
82.	Часто ли вы попадаете в интересное положение?
83.	Часто ли вы подвержены страстям?
84.	Часто ли вы берете деньги в долг?
85.	Часто ли вы проявляете свой темперамент?
86.	Что бы вы сказали, если бы я вас тут же поцеловала? 


Ответы:
А почему бы и нет? С большим удовольствием!
Безумно! С большим удовольствием.
Без пары рюмок я этого не могу сказать.
Без свидетелей это дело, конечно, пойдет.
В принципе, да, хотя это будет очень трудно.
Всегда, когда здорово выпью!
Всегда, когда прикажет совесть.
В наше время это – не грех.
Все зависит от того, сколько и достаточно ли у меня мелочи.
В принципе нет, но как исключение – да.
Все зависит от обстановки.
Вдалеке от дома можно попробовать.
Вы даже не можете себе представить.
Да, только в рамках приличия.
Даже одна мысль об этом приводит меня в экстаз.
Да, если есть необходимость.
Если нет другого выхода.
Еще бы, я способен на все.
Если это можно устроить сейчас, то да.
Если это не бьет по карману.
Если меня об этом сильно попросят.
Если потом не будет крупных неприятностей.
И не то чтобы да, и не то чтобы нет.
Затрудняюсь ответить правду, так как не хочу испортить свою репутацию.
Конечно, без этого нельзя обойтись.
Когда я пьян(а), а пьян(а) я всегда.
К этому у меня склонность с детства.
К сожалению, нет.
Люблю, но за чужой счет.
Меня гораздо больше интересуют другие проблемы.
Могу часами, особенно в темноте.
Моя скромность не позволяет мне отвечать на этот вопрос.
Мое покраснение – самый яркий ответ на этот вопрос.
Молодость давно уже прошла.
Мне это редко позволяет мое финансовое положение.
Не будем наивны, и не надо задавать таких вопросов, на которые трудно искренне ответить.
Но что-то ведь надо делать!
Никогда не откажусь от такой возможности.
Ну уж это, извините, роскошь!
Нет, один раз пробовал(а) – не вышло.
Нет, я очень стеснительный человек.
Не могли бы вы задать более скромный вопрос?
Неужели я похож(а) на такого(ую)?
Ну с кем не бывает!?
Не всегда, но часто.
Нет, я слишком хорошо воспитан.
Сегодня мне не хочется говорить об этом.
Сам(а) не знаю, но другие говорят, что да.
Спрошу у жены (мужа).
Случается всякое, я ведь тоже человек.
О, да! Это мне особенно здорово удается!
Только в компании.
Только ночью.
Только не здесь.
Только по утрам с похмелья.
Только тогда, когда отдохну.
Такую возможность нельзя упускать.
Только в день получки.
Только тогда, когда хочется лечь в постель.
Только тогда, когда бывают неприятности на работе.
Только тогда, когда проснусь в чужой постели.
Только по праздникам.
Только вдали от своего (своей) возлюбленного(ой).
Только за приличную оплату.
Только если никто не видит.
Только в отчаянии.
Только когда почувствую некоторую слабость.
Прошу не ставить меня в неловкое положение.
Просто терпеть не могу.
Почему бы и нет, если можно и нет страха.
При дневном свете не особенно, но в темноте – с удовольствием.
По субботам это у меня – необходимость.
Черт побери! Как вы угадали?
Хоть всю ночь.
Это я скажу вечером, когда назначу свидание.
Это главная цель моей жизни.
Это так естественно.
Это я вам скажу в кровати.
Это давно уже мое самое большое желание.
Это часто случается со мной в гостях.
Это лучшие минуты в моей жизни.
Это мое хобби.
Это спросите у кого-нибудь более трезвого.
Это уже можно попробовать.
Я не представляю свою жизнь без этого.
Я на политические вопросы не отвечаю.
 А вот "Зачем я женился?" Вопрос понятен, а вот варианты ответов -
-Потому что влюбился (лась)
- Потому что от любви сердце из груди выскакивало из груди.
- Потому что в душе запели соловьи.
- Совесть замучила.
- Друзья заставили.
- Чтобы избежать сплетен.
- Не было другого выхода.
-Обстоятельства припёрли к стенке.
- Заставил начальник.
- Чтобы вволю развлечься.
-Захотелось перемен в жизни.
- Подвернулась прекрасная партия.
-Захотелось иметь детей.
-Потому что боюсь в кровати спать один(одна).
- Чтобы собрать всех родственников вместе.
-Чтобы потратить деньги.
-Надоело самому (самой) готовить обеды.
-Мама заставила.
-Потянуло на приключения.
- Хотелось проверить на что я способен (способна).
- Потому что как раз у родителей подрос кабанчик.
-Соседи довели.
 - Потому что приставили пистолет к виску.
- Пообещали большое вознаграждение.

----------


## Djazi

А вот ещё от меня один ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС-это МАКАРЕНА!

 Приглашаю  несколько пар принять участие в конкурсе в испанских ритмах.

А знаете ли вы, что знаменитая "МАКАРЕНА" родом из Испании?… Тогда танцуем МАКАРЕНУ.

Ведущий или аниматор-хореограф показывает танцевальную комбинацию танца "МАКАРЕНА".

Танцевальная комбинация:

"Раз" - вытянуть правую руку вперед. 
"Два" - вытянуть левую руку вперед. 
"Три" - правую руку на левое плечо. 
"Четыре" - левую руку на правое плечо. (Руки должны получиться крест накрест на груди)
"Пять" - правую руку за голову. 
"Шесть" - левую руку за голову. 
"Семь" - правую руку на правое бедро. 
"Восемь" - левую руку на левое бедро. 
''Девять''- а теперь взяли себя за нос правой рукой, а левой сделали в воздухе волну с приседанием.
Танц-класс проводится под музыку.

Ведущий. А теперь соединяем МАКАРЕНУ с воздушными шариками. Вы танцуете в парах спиной к спине. При этом удерживаете один воздушный шарик своими спинами. Руками помогать нельзя, так как руки обязаны "танцевать". Затем с каждым раундом мы будем вам прибавлять еще по  шарику. Кто удержит 3 шарика - станет абсолютным победителем нашей макаренной забавы.

Помните, что шарики нужно удерживать, исполняя МАКАРЕНУ. Кто потеряет хоть один шарик, выбывает из соревнования. У матросов нет вопросов? В таком случае, маэстро, музыку! Танцуем…

Проводится игра. Пары становятся спиной друг другу и удерживают спинами один воздушный шарик.

Звучит музыка, пары танцуют МАКАРЕНУ. С каждым раундом между участниками помещается еще по  шарику. Кто теряет шарик, выбывает из игры.

Побеждают те пары, которые, исполняя МАКАРЕНУ, смогли удержать 3воздушных шарика. Им вручаются призы.

Для этой забавы желательно использовать небольшие воздушные шарики.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Djazi,*
интересно,вы эти конкурсы (макарена,сиртаки) проводите в формате одного мероприятия? и может есть ещё?
для детского мероприятия я использую танец лавата.все встают в круг,сначала берёмся за руки : и все поют: дружнго танцуем мы-тра-та-та,тра-та-та.танец весёлый наш-это лавата.
потом говорим:руки были? были! берёмся за локти.!песенка повторяется,потом коленки,потом на что хватит фантазия и азарт!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

СВАДЕБНАЯ КРИЧАЛКА

Ведущий делит гостей на две половины. Первая кричит: «нет, нет, нет!), вторая «Да, да, да!». Невеста по сигналу ведущего произносит «Я согласна!», жених «Оба-на!». Ведущий показывает, чья очередь говорить.

Мы на свадьбе собрались
Помолчать и погрустить? (нет, нет, нет)
Чтобы выпить, закусить? (да, да, да)
Две судьбы соединить? (я согласна!)
Будем, будем веселиться (да, да, да)
Постараемся напиться (нет, нет, нет)
Жениха мы очень ловко
Вокруг пальца обведем (оба-на!)
Покуражимся немного (да, да, да)
И невесту украдем (я согласна!)
Но вернем ее, наверно (нет, нет, нет)
Если нам жених станцует (да, да, да)
Только, чур, не очень скверно (оба-на)
Пусть гостей всех расцелует (да, да, да)
Молодым же с этих пор
Не терять любви задор (оба-на!)
Ребятишек нарожать (я согласна!)
И богатство наживать (да, да, да)
Да на улице прохожим
Ежедневно раздавать (нет, нет, нет)
И пример всем одиноким
Этой свадьбой показать (да, да, да)
Чтобы муж, придя с работы,
Восклицал лишь .. (оба-на!)
А любимая жена была б
Сто лет ему верна! (я согласна!)

----------


## Keysman

> скоро будет свадьба футбольных фанатов,может у кого-нить есть мысли по этому поводу....


Хороший конкурс в этом стиле.

Разделить на две команды болельщиков. Судьи - молодожены.
Одна команда поет какую-нибудь народную песню, другая в это время должна шуметь, кричать, свистеть, чтобы заглушить другую команду. Судьи должны разобрать что за песню пела первая команда.
Потом наоборот - вторая команда поет, а первая шумит.
Можно в один тур, можно несколько раз петь.

Проходит на "Ура", где-то в середине праздника.

----------


## Electrician

Хех, еле дочитал весь раздел.... Вот кое что из замечаний:



> Султан 
> Для этой игры потребуется много женщин для «гарема» и немного «султанов» (1 «султан» на 5 женщин). «Султанов» надо выбирать сильных духом и телом, иные в «гареме» просто пропадут. Дальше все женщины становятся рядом, а «султаны» подбегают к ним и уносят в «гарем» тех, кто приглянется (именно уносят, а не увозят или уводят). 
> Интересное начинается под конец, когда все легкие дамы оказываются уже в «гаремах», — султаны должны разнести всех дам. 
> Выигрывает взявший больший вес.


Я делаю продолжение. 2 султана становятся в центры гаремов, а девчонки танцуют вокруг восточный танец с азеванием… султанов. Обычно до трусов!!!
Ну и третий этап – самый зацелованный-запомаденый султан получает приз. Всем нравиться!!!




> Принцесса на горошине
> 
> Для конкурса приглашаются женщины (девушки). Расставляют в ряд стулья. Участницы подходят к стульям и приготавливаются сесть. В это время им на стулья подкладывают грецкие орехи (от 3 до 5 штук, всем по разному, подсматривать участницам нельзя). Девушки, ерзая под музыку на стульях, должны определить количество грецких орехов, подложенных им на стул. Выигрывает та, кто правильно назовет количество.


Я ложу чупа-чупсы (большие и маленькие, вперемешку). Вот тут трудненько угадать!!!




> А у вас так совсем случайно нету под рукой + и - этой песни (Уитни Хьюстон из к/ф Телохранитель).
> Я вот только с этой песней не знаю, а так я этот обряд знаю.


Если надо +, то выложу.




> Я делаю конкурс с отцами: выдаю карандаши и ленточки(папе жениха - голубую, папе невесты - розовую) и задаю вопрос: Кто у нас из отцов круче, т.е. кто быстрее сможет накрутить ленточку на карандаше, тот и круче, а когда один из них окажется проворнее, говорю, что крутому отцу даётся право первому купить коляску и кроватку на первенца, обычно все смеются , даже сам крутой отец.


У меня малость похоже, но… К концам веревки привязаны машинки, в них стоят рюмки с водкой. Во-первых, надо быстро и акуратно довести машину, во-вторых еще одна рюмка (законная) если жена ограничивает!!!
P.S. Админ - пора почистить форум - очень много мусора!!!

----------


## Vitaly

я тут как-то сымпровизировал однажды удачно.... Свадьба была очень скучная, куча мужиков, разговоры про машины, рыбалки.Я и так, и эдак-тосты, поздравления, игры-что-то их ничего не прошибает. А недалеко есть магазин детских игрушек. Я туда заскочил наудачу-и купил 2 пистолета, стреляющих пластмассовыми шариками. Предложил мужичкам на свадьбе выбрать лучшего снайпера. В качестве мишеней поставили пустые спичечные коробки и сигаретные пачки. Как они завелись!!! Потом было ни за стол не усадить, ни на танцы выгнать!!! Не знаю, сколько бы это продолжалось, но китайское "оружие" не выдержало. После часа интенсивного отстрела остались куски. В конце свадьбы от всех гостей было столько благодарных речей, сколько я не слышал до этого никогда! Теперь я эту "забаву" частенько на свадьбах практикую.

----------


## maknata

У меня тоже импровизом получилась вот такая забава. Уже не помню на какой свадьбе у кого то из молодёжи в машине оказалась бейсбольная бита. Эта же молодёжь купила шарики для пинг-понга и прицепились ко мне , вот мол, пусть жених и невеста попробуют отбить эти шарики битой. Я на ходу скумекала как лучше эту забаву представить, что мол в жизни бывают не только радости, случаются и неприятности, но надо уметь от них отбиться. Вот и посмотрим, как наши молодожёны будут отбиваться от разного рода неприятностей. Сначала невеста отбивалась битой от шариков, которые ей бросал дружок, потом жених. Вышло довольно таки забавно. Сейчас биты у меня нет, использую теннисные ракетки, но с битой таки смешнее выходит.))

----------


## Марджина

Привет всем дорогие друзья и коллеги ! Как я рада что есть такой вот форум , а то в инете ищешь  что нибудь новенькое, задаешь тему , а нарываюсь только на рекламу. А здесь мы делимся опытами работы и каждый для себя может что то новенькое подчерпнуть . Ну что ж Татьянка хочу рассказать танцевальный конкурс незнаю может он уже не новый , но я всегда этот конкурс провожу после первой дискотеки 
(т.е первый танец , дискотека , затем эта игра ) разбиваю на две команды , команда жениха и невесты , говорю русская старинная игра Плетень , собираем руки в плетень (как танец маленьких лебедей) , как зазвучала музыка руки отпускаем танцуем на середине танц площадки .танцеуем до тех пор пока звучит музыка ну примерно минуту полторы смотря как  танцует народ  , музыка остановилась каждый бежит в свою команду собирает руки в плетень , И чья команда быстрее соберется тем засчитываем 1 очко , и так до 3-х очков , проигравшая команда танцует либо лезгинку , либо цыганочку , на твое усмотрение .а иногда я подговариваю жюри (мамы жениха и невесты ) что победила дружба , тогда мы все вместе исполняем танец Дружба , вообщем провожу этот конкурс на свадьбах юбилеях и ниразу еще не было чтоб кому то этот конкурс не понравился , даже наоборот люди как то сразу одживают , после включаем медленную композицию и за стол  :Ok:

----------


## Alex59

*Привет всем!          Мы проводим  игру "знакомство"
После вальса молодых, собираем два круга ,один со стороны невесты другой жениха. В зависимости чъих гостей больше те образуют наружний круг. Все стоят лицом в середину кругов. Малый двигается под музыку(польку) в лево а другой вправо. Музыка отанавилась каждый из внутренего круга поворачивается лицом к большому кругу и знакомиться.
А дальше снова музыка и т.д  
Таким образом весь народ на танц площадке, дисотека началась!*

----------


## IRENKA

*januly*,
прикольный танцевальный конкурс со шваброй.

Еще один танцевальный конкурс(старенький,но может кто и не знает).

Танец с "воздушным" поцелуем.
Парам выдается надутый воздушный шарик. Танцуя, партнеры должны целоваться и при этом постоянно подбрасывать шарик, то есть как бы жонглировать, не давая шарику упасть, но и не держать постоянно в руках. Поцелуй не должен прерываться. Выбывают пары, которые уронили шарик или он лопнул, или прервали поцелуй.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Arthur07

Привет всем!
Принимайте в свою теплую компанию. Хочу поделится своими играми.
1. Танцевальная игра.
После свадебного вальса прошу всех гостей со стороны невесты вствть во внутренний круг. Гостей со стороны жениха во внешний круг, сама стаю в центре этих двух кругов. Играет полечка, все берутся за руки, там под музыку идут такие слова
девочки налево, мальчики направо, девочки топают, мальчики хлопают, девочки пищат, мальчики свистят и меняешь слова. Очень весело получается. Кому если вдруг не понятно выкладываю короткое видео, поможет понять игруХоровод.

----------


## Arthur07

Вторая игра.
Делаю ее после фотопаузы, чтобы быстрее народ в кучку собрать.
Ставлю молодоженов на сцене, невеста с обной стороны жених с другой. Гости женского пола встают напротив вевесты на танц.площадке, гости мужского пола напротив жениха. Играет любаю веселая песня, жених и невеста танцуют произвольно каждый сам посебе, гости долны повторять мужчины за женихом, женщины за невестой. Примерно куплет и припев. Затем жених и невеста меняются местами,играет другая веселая музыка, теперь должны женщины повторять за женихом, мужчины за невестой.
И наконец последнее жених и несеста танцуют вместе вальс, гости так же распределяются по парам. И получилось что все гости снова танцуют. Незнаю как вам это нравится, но народ болдеет.:smile:

----------


## Arthur07

С детками провожу такую игру.
Завязываю глаза всем деткам, в руки каждому даю по ложке. А где нибуть в кругу под ведерочком прячу подарочек. Детки должны стучать по полу ложкой и искать ведерочко. Кто первый нашел тот и выиграл. Но как правило чтоб деток не обидеть играем до последнего ребенка, чтоб каждый получил по подарочку.

Или детки с молодоженами танцуют танец маленьких утят.

И так же играем в знаменитую игру со стульчиками. Детки бегут вокруг стульев под музыку, музыка останавливается. Кому не хватило стульчика выбывает из игры и так до победителя.

----------


## Вета

Я уже писала про *"кричалки"* для свадьбы - аналогично провожу и на юбилеях...

 ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Твой юбилей — солидный, Но лет мы не считаем. 
_Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»_

ВЕДУЩИЙ: А ты все хорошеешь — Мы это замечаем. 
_Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»_

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Счастливых дней, здоровья побольше пожелаем.  
_Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»_

ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Прийти на день рожденья на сотый обещаем!  
_Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»_

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Теперь бокалы дружно, все вместе поднимаем!
_Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»_

За наш праздничный Уставы, посвященный юбилею…..!

----------


## Вета

*ЧАСТУШКИ ….ПОЦЕЛУЙНЫЕ*

ВЕДУЩИЙ: У юбиляра пылкая натура. Он это доказать желает:
                    Пронзит насквозь стрелой Амура любое сердце!
                    Так.. Кого же первой он пронзает?...

(_К кому-нибудь из присутствующих дам..._.)- *ВИКА!*
Ведущий(лучше петь на мелодию частушек): 
1. Рюмку осуши до дна, 
Чтобы жизнь была полна.
Руки в ноги и бежать
Юбиляра целовать!....

2. Чтобы сердце подбодрить надо рюмочку налить,
(Имя!) Время-то идёт,(Имя юбиляра) поцелуя ждёт!

3. Коли водка кончится, кому жить захочется?
(Имя) надо отрываться с юбиляром целоваться!

4. В раю выпить не дадут, потому и пьем мы тут.
(Имя) Давай-ка с жаром поцелуем юбиляра.

5. (Имя), что ж сидим? Может малость поддадим?
Поцелуя твоего ждет (Имя юбиляра) уже давно!

6. За окошком пташечки, выпьем по рюмашечке.
(Имя ) очередь настала поцелуев (юбиляру) мало!

 7. Про кого ещё не спели, что сидите в самом деле?
Выпивайте и бежать юбиляра целовать!

Юбилей! Прекрасная дата! 
И не важно, сколько вам лет!
Если радует глаз и целуют девчата…
Значит, время продолжить банкет!

----------


## Вета

Со словами мне всё понятно было изначально... проблемка с музыкой, но я думаю мы это решим. Ещё раз всем - СПАСИБО!

Новая игра - сама ещё не проводила....*"Шар - проводник"
*

Игроки выстраиваются на линии старта, держа в руках ненадутые шары. Все шары должны быть разного цвета, чтоб играющие их не перепутали. Надув шарик до любого выбранного размера, все по сигналу ведущего отпускают их и переходят на то место, куда он упал. Цель игроков - добраться до финиша, но поскольку шары могут лететь в любую сторону, сделать это не просто!:biggrin: 

Думаю, должно пройти весело, обязательно попробую!!!:tongue:

----------


## Arthur07

Игра Пакет
Вручам молодоженам пакет, красиво упакованный 
Дорогие молодожены сегодня для вас по почте пришол один пакет
1)А пакетик не простой
В нем подарочек чудной
Чтоб подарочек открыть и нас всех здесь удивить
Передайте этот приз
Самой любопытной их девиц!
(играет веселая музыка молодые ищут в зале самую любопытную девушку)
Передают ей приз, она открывает первую обвертку(там их много)
2)Да конечно жалко
Но пакетик не для вас
Отнеси его парню тому
Что сидит в самом дальнем углу

3)Ну парнишка разверни
И нас всех здесь удиви...

Чтож подарок не для вас
Отнеси его сейчас
Даме той что на твой взгляд
Красотой горит наряд.

4)Да наряд ваш не простой
Весь искрится красотой
Открывай сюрприз быстрей
Удиви нас поскорей..

Но подарок недля вас
Кто откроет в этот раз
Парню ты отдай быстрей
Укого всех нос длинней.

5)Нос то в общем не большой
Ты отдай пакет другой
Чьи ножки блещат красотой.

6)Ваши ножки хороши
Говорим мы от души
Разветни пакет скорей
И обрадуй всех гостей..

Эх опять искать еще
Может нам поможет тот
Укого большой живот.

7)Да товарищь дорогой
Твой живот такой большой
И подарочек для нас
Развернешь ты в этот раз..

Ах какая же досада
Поискать когото надо
Отнеси пакет туда 
У кого самые красивые глаза.

8)Разрешаю вам теперь открывать подарок сей

И глаза не помогли 
Посмотреть нам что в нутри
Кто откроет вот вопрос
Может тот что без волос (ищем лысого мужчину)

9)Для тебя такая честь
Отнести подарок весть
Нашей паре молодой
Пусть попробуют они
Наш подарочек найти

Дорогие жених и невеста
Вот сюрприз опять увас
Открывайте же сейчас
(открывают в нем лежат пупсики девочка и мальчик)Показывают гостям

Дорогие молодожены
Пусть медовою рекой
Жизнь у вас струится
И как месяц молодой
Сын к вас родится.
Дочку вам как маков свет
В утешенье маме
Ну а сколько будет их
Вы решайте сами!
ГОРЬКО!

----------


## Вета

> Игра Пакет


Делаю очень похоже..

Внутри - пупсик, завернут в несколько слоев бумаги. На первой, подарочной, написано - "Свадьба, вручить..." Говорю, что не понятно кому же надо вручить эту посылку, то ли снег, то ли дождь размыли слова, но вы, молодожены, у нас самые главные - вам и посылка в руки, разворачивайте. ...
Они развернули, а там написано - "Вручить самому красноречивому гостю". Они же посовещавшись выбирают такового из гостей и вручают ему медаль "Самому красноречивому гостю", которая тоже лежит в посылке. И так до 5 раз ("Самому юному гостю", "Танцующему", "Поющему", "Трезвому"). В конце на посылке написано:"Вручить молодоженам!"- разворачивают там - киндерсюрприз. 
"Дарим вам пока шаблон - из пластмассы сделан он.
Он должен выглядеть иным и обязательно живым!
Не кричите, что не можем – если надо – мы ... (ВСЕ) поможем!!!
Желаем вам счастья, успеха, храни же вас Бог и судьба!
Пусть звуки ребячьего смеха звенят в вашем доме всегда!

Провожу ближе к концу свадьбы, чтоб уже было ЗА ЧТО награждать медалями. :Ok:

----------


## Arthur07

Игра «Собрать»

(Для игры нужно 12 человек, желательно близких родственников жениха и невесты, включая свидетелей.)(свои вещи нельзя приносить, нужно найти у гостей)
Раньше время не хвалитесь
Туалетной бумагм кусок раздобыть потрудитесь.

1.Ну-ка гости господа
Обручальное кольцо несите сюда


2.А теперь ребята надо
Вам найти губную помаду

3.Не веди себя как трутень
А достань мне дамский туфель

4.А теперь ребята где-то
Раздобудте Malboro сигарету

5.Приуныли вы друзья
Несите цепочку сюда

6.А теперь-ка мой дружок
Принеси мужской носок

7.Предлагаю господа
10 Euro Schein принести сюда

8.А теперь друзья возмите
И часы-ка нам найдите

9.Ну с следующее заданье
Нужно бегать и искать
И Паспорт 
Побыстрей для нас достать

10.Это друг мой ерунда
Ты BH неси сюда!

Задания для проигравших
1.	Подарить молодоженам букет роз.
2.	Подарить невесте – колготки, жениху – носки.
3.	Пригласить молодоженов на прогулку.
4.	Пригласить молодоженов в кино, билеты за счет проигравшего.
5.	Подарить комнатный цветок
6.	Приготовить ужин в доме молодых, из своих продуктов.
7.	Подарить корзину фруктов.
8.	Подарить невесте – шампанское, жениху – коньяк.
9  Положить 50 ЕВРО в копилку молодых.
10 Оплатить стрижки в салоне красоты.
11 Пригласить молодых в бассейн, за счет проигравшего.

А это для победителя
молодожены должны пригласить его на годовщину свадьбы в ресторан

----------


## Элен

*Arthur07*,
 спасибо  за   такую  замечательную  подборочку. Но  вот  с  игрой  "собрать"  нужно  немного  поконкретнее  правила  разъяснить. Мы  то  с  тобой  знаем  её  в  процессе,нам  и  понятно,а  вот  другим,думаю,совершенно,не  ясно,что  делать  нужно.
Очень  здорово,что  текст  к  каждой  вещи  так  складненько  написан,я,честно  говоря,всегда  так  просто  говорила,а  так  задорнее  как-будто. Молодец!!! Спасибо  тебе. 
Мы  в  эту  игру  играем  так. Вызываются  12  добровольцев,обычно  садятся  на  стулья  в  кружок. Затем  объясняется,что  каждый  должен  как  можно  быстрее  принести  вещь  из  зала,названную  ведущим. И  начинается... За  то  время,что  игроки  бегают  по  залу  в  поисках,ведущий  успевает  убрать  один  из  стульев. Таким  образом  последний  прибывший  выбывает  из  игры,а  имя  его  заносится  в  календарь  на  будущий  год  с  наказанием(например:подарить  в  марте  букет  цветов  и  т.д) В  конце  игры  остаётся  самый  шустрый  и  ему  в  качестве  вознаграждения  что-то  делают  молодожёны. 
Игра  действительно  азартная  и  весёлая,но  лучше,когда  все  разогреются  до  нужной  степени,тогда  и  бюстгальтер  снимут.:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Сообщение от Arthur07  
> Игра Пакет


друзья,всегда  опасаюсь "обидных" конкурсов,мне бы ,например,не понравилось,если б меня признали самой носатой или самой пузатой.хотя задумка замечательная,однако надо додумать,то есть можно назвать гостя с самой красивой причёской,или самыми высокими каблуками,красивые глаза тоже подойдут....мне кажется нужно переделать стихи....извините,если кого обидела..
-Игра Пакет
Вручам молодоженам пакет, красиво упакованный 
Дорогие молодожены сегодня для вас по почте пришёл один пакет
1)А пакетик не простой
В нем подарочек чудной
Чтоб подарочек открыть и нас всех здесь удивить
Передайте этот приз
Самой весёлой из девиц!
(играет веселая музыка молодые ищут в зале самую весёлую  девушку)
Передают ей приз, она открывает первую обвертку(там их много)
2)Да конечно жалко вас
Но пакетик не для вас
Отнеси его парню тому
Что сидит в самом дальнем углу

3)Ну парнишка разверни
И нас всех здесь удиви...

Что ж, подарок не для вас
Отнеси его сейчас
Даме той что на твой взгляд
Красотой горит наряд.

4)Да наряд ваш не простой
Весь искрится красотой
Открывай сюрприз быстрей
Удиви нас поскорей..

Но подарок не для вас
Кто откроет в этот раз
Парню ты отдай быстрей
У кого всех волосы  длинней.

5) причесон ваш небольшой
Ты отдай пакет другой
даме,
Чьи ножки блещут красотой.

6)Ваши ножки хороши
Говорим мы от души
Разветни пакет скорей
И обрадуй всех гостей..

Эх, опять искать еще
Может нам поможет тот
кто всех громче "горько" орёт!

7)Да товарищь дорогой
Твой голос громкий такой
И подарочек для нас
Развернешь ты в этот раз..

Ах какая же досада
Поискать кого-то надо
Отнеси пакет туда 
У кого самые красивые глаза.

8)Разрешаю вам теперь открывать подарок сей

И глаза не помогли 
Посмотреть нам, что внутри
Кто откроет, сей пакет?
да тот,кому всех меньше лет...

9)Для тебя такая честь
Отнести подарок весть
Нашей паре молодой
Пусть попробуют они
Наш подарочек найти

Дорогие жених и невеста
Вот сюрприз опять увас
Открывайте же сейчас
(открывают в нем лежат пупсики девочка и мальчик)Показывают гостям

Дорогие молодожены
Пусть медовою рекой
Жизнь у вас струится
И как месяц молодой
Сын к вас родится.
Дочку вам как маков свет
В утешенье маме
Ну а сколько будет их
Вы решайте сами!
ГОРЬКО!

----------


## Arthur07

Есть еще одна старая игра *Тарзаны* называется.
Я вначале делала переодевала в Королеву и Тарзана, они выходили под фанеру пели песню Не забуду. Затем говорила что у меня есть еще 3 тарзана, вызываю их. Говорю что Королева или Джей кому как нравится, хочет сильно замуж и не знает за какого Тарзана. Поэтому Тарзанам нужно будет показать свои умения.

1 конкурс Каждому Тарзану даю по 5 связанных между собой шариков и говорю. Вы знаете что Тарзаны ходили на охоту, и вам предется сейчас сходить. Представте что перед вами жерва, вам нужно без помощи рук, ног и зубов лопнуть эти шарики. Все 5 шаров одной позой, т.е если первый лопает головой, то второй Тарзан уже не может лопать их такой позай. Самый находчивый у нас 4 тарзан.

2 конкурс. Все знают что Тарзаны прыгали по Леанам. Ставлю 5 6 стульев. Представте что это Лианы, вам нужно красиво попрыгать по стулья, как по Леанам.

3 конкурс. Все знают что тарзаны могли громко кричать. Вам нужно тоже прокричать.

4 задание. Все знают что Тарзаны могли любить, но умели разговаривать. Вам нужно будет мимикой и жестами обьясниться Джей в любви. Сказать что она самая красивая, самая любимая и что вы хотите от нее ребенка.
Поочереди подходят и обьясняются.

Затем обращаюсь к гостям, Дорогие гости теперь по вашим аплодисметнам попробуем определить какой из Тарзанов выиграл. Кто болел за первого Тарзана? Аплодируют и т.к. далее Затем говорю как бы вам не нравилось но последнее слово остается за Джейн. Джейн называет Тарзана который ее поравился. Я говорю Тарзану можешь взять свою Джейн на руки и мы отправляем вас на первую брачную ночь! 
Проходит весело.

----------


## maknata

*tolyanich*,
 "Знакомство гостей" я провожу так : представляюсь сама и говорю, что гостей много, я вот так сразу их запомнить не могу, поэтому я себе быстренько запишу. Вы называйте кто здесь есть, а я буду записывать. Бегаю с планшеткой и заготовкой, смотрю на гостей, естессно немного подтасовываю, куда какое имя записать. А потом говорю, чтоя умею гадать по именам, и так как я не волшебник, а только учусь, я могу предсказать только недалёкое будущее - кого что ждёт на этой свадьбе. Ну и зачитываю, что же там получилось. 
Затягивать, зачитывать через время, я считаю не стоит, так как могут не понять. Всё это знакомство делаю за первым столом. Воспринимается при должной подаче на "Ура".

----------


## IRENKA

*tolyanich*Цитата:



> Сообщение от буч  
> Здравствуйте! темка очень хорошая, на одной вечеринке был конкурс:
> 5 женщин и 5 мужчин . слово СПОРТ у каждого по одной букве. и у ж. и у м. и те и другие стоят и показывают сложенное слово СПОРТ лицом к зрителям. Ведущий в стихах задает вопросы ответы которые связанные с этими буквами. необязательно со всеми если нет буквы то тот игрок должен её опустить как бы закрытьи встать последним в слове, например вопросы в стихотворной форме ответы РОСТ, СОН, НОС ТОРС и т.д.,и кто из команд быстрее встанет по буквам правильно тому очко. Игра длиться 15-20 вопросов со счетом. победители получают приз. После этого каждая буква ( С-женщина, и С-мужчина) подходят друг к другу и танцуют медленный танец.Вот кто знает вопросы или этот конкурс поделитесь пожалуйста. Он очень забавный в любом состоянии для играющих и зрителей. Спасибо. borall@mail.ru


Я строю команды с фамилией новой семьи и загадываю загадки(сама сочиняю под каждую фамилию), а команды потом на скорость строятся  в отгадках.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Arthur07

Ну а сдесь давайте делится своим золотым архивом игр.

----------


## Татьянка

Даю список. Что заинтересует: говорите опишу.:wink: 


*Конкурсы для застолий и танцпола.*


•	Цыганочка (для крестных).
•	Мяч (для свидетелей, шампанское).
•	Распредели бюджет (для молодых).
•	Звучные мысли (для гостей).
•	Заначка, татуировка (для гостей).
•	Голый столб (для свидетелей, невеста).
•	Признание в любви (для свидетелей, невеста).
•	Конфетный поцелуй (для свидетелей, туфелька).
•	Танцевальный марафон (для родителей).
•	Кто быстрей оденется (для свидетелей, букет).
•	Танец в одних трусах (для свидетелей, жених).
•	«Восточные сказки» (гости).
•	Эротический марафон (для свидетелей и гостей).
 а) протянуть ленту;
 б) выпить и закусить;
 в) снять платки с шеи;
 г) закрепить ремни на поясе партнера;
 д.) повернуться на 360 не отрываясь, от партнера.

*         Конкурсы для гостей на танцпол.*

•	Бильбоке.
•	Кто это (портреты дорисовать).
•	Ударим по яйцам.
•	Няньки.
•	Мисс резиночка.
•	Донести и не расплескать.
•	Стульчики.
•	Пилоты.
•	Наливай-ка.
•	Сиамские близнецы.
•	Галстучная эстафета.
•	Групповой оргазм (вздохи, карточки).
•	Дорога счастья (из одежды).
•	Пройти под веревкой или палкой.
•	Попрыгуньи (шарики и шапочки с иглой).
•	Золотой ключик.
•	Ручеек.

----------


## Arthur07

Всегда готов!
Пионерский отряд под названием «Совет да любовь» на торжественное поздравление молодоженов готов?
	Всегда готов!

		1)Дружно в ногу мы шагаем
		Молодых мы поздравляем
		Живите дружно не ругайтесь
		Вот так вот чаще собирайтесь
То на блины, то на крестины
Не жизнь, сплошные именины!

2)Если трудно станет вам
Обращайтесь к мамам
Покраснеет конта вдруг 
Обращайтесь к папам!

3)Мы по городу идем
Всем подарки раздаем
Кому сына, кому дочь
А тебе.............помочь?

4)Рад поздравить иолодых
Да непомню Ник
Стоп стоп Вовочка, иу как тебе не стыдно

		Бескозырка белая
		Вполоску воротник
		Пионеры смелые спросили напрямик

		5)К жениху вопрос такой
		Поскорей нам дай ответ
		И скажи нам честно дядя
		Любиш тетю, или нет?

		6)И невесту спросим мы
		Честный должен быть ответ
		Ты скажи нам честно тетя
		Любишь дядю или нет?

Теперь когда наши молодожены чесно ответили на вопросы

Примите наших молодоженов в пионеры!

Примите наши поздравленья
И к вашей жизни наставленья!
Чтоб в согласье дружно жить
И друг другом дорожить
Не обидеть даже словом
«Будте готовы!»

Жениху!
Женушку свою люби
За опозданья не брани
Не говори ей грубых слов
«Будь готов!»


Шить, стирать, посуду мыть
Утром мусор выносить
Быт, обед, мытье полов
Все твое, так «Будь готов!»


Невесте!
Силы поднять свои до предела
1000 дел до 6 надо сделать
Но приходи домой в 6
Давай слово «Будь готова!»

Все жены следят за своими мужьями
Чтоб были-бы сыты, и не были пьяны
Ни обного даже взгляда косого
«Будь готова!»


Мир да совет дорогие супруги
Последнее к вам обращение други
Дожить до свадьбы золотой
Миру детей дарить снова и снова
«Будте готовы!»

Пора бы скрепить эту дату печатью
Вы готовы?

Г О Р Ь К О !

----------


## Arthur07

*164 Конкурс – Прогулка!* 
Для участия в игре 2 пары. 
В: - Представьте себе летний теплый вечер, Вы вдвоем прогуливаетесь по берегу реки. Вокруг ни души. Вам хочется прижаться друг к другу, обняться, что вы и делаете. 
Но объятия только распаляют вашу страсть и вы сливаетесь в страстном поцелуе. И тут юноша замечает проплывающий мимо по реке червонец. На его лице расцветает радостная улыбка, он показывает на червонец девушке, но она его долго не замечает. Он показывает, а она не замечает….. 
Наконец девушка разглядела зеленую бумажку. Она начала прыгать и восторженно хлопать в ладоши. 
Юноша пытается достать червонец, тянется за ним с берега, но он слишком далеко. Юноша снимает ботинки и заходит в воду, приподнимая брючины, но и этого оказывается недостаточно. 
Девушка подбадривает юношу, и он закатывает брюки до колен. Еще шаг вперед, и тут юноша оступается, падает в воду и начинает тонуть. 
Девушка бросается спасать любимого. На руках выносит его на берег. Делает ему искусственное дыхание и, забывая о червонце, прижимает его голову к своей груди. 
Уважаемые участники, замрите, пожалуйста, в этой позе, не двигайтесь. 
Дорогие гости, только что перед вами предстали участники конкурса на самую жертвенную женскую любовь и на самые красивые мужские ноги.

----------


## Татьянка

> 164 Конкурс – Прогулка!


 :Ok:  :biggrin:  Улыбнуло!!! У нас делают почти так же, но только с газетами. Мужики читают, громче, громче, громче....все разом. А потом объявляем победителя самых волосатых ног.:biggrin:

----------


## Arthur07

Я попрошу родителей подойти к детям. Я надеюсь вы не забыли свои новые звания
Мы сейчас это проверим. Вы должны внимательно слушать стих и выполнять свои задания

Для начала-ка жених 
Поцелуй невесту
Чтоб на долгие года 
Были только вместе.

Ну а сношка будь спокойна
Муж прекрасный у тебя
Ты люби его как папу
Поцелуй его любя!

День и ночь портные шили
Для невесты платье
Ну-ка тёща дорогая
Поцелу-ка зятя!

Мы на свадебный салат
Чистили морковку
Ну-ка сношка молодая
Поцелуй свекровку!

Мы на счастье молодым
Нарвали васелечков
Ну-ка папочка родной
Целуй свою дочку!

Мы на свадьбе танцевали
Было классно в общем
Ну-ка зятюшка родной
Поцелу-ка тещю!

Чтобы бед не знать вам
Целуйтесь обе сватьи!

Как-то мыли мы посуду
Уронили ложку
Ну свекровка дорогая
Поцелуй-ка сношку!

Зять ты тестя не болуй
А возьми и поцелуй!

Подарили молодым
Перину и подушку
Ну-ка свекр наш любезный
Поцелу-ка сношку!

Напекем блинов мы завтра
Будем угощать всех
Ну-ка тесть наш наш дорогой
Поцелуй-ка зятя!

Много счастья вам,
Цветов целую корзину
Ну-ка мама дорогая
Поцелуй-ка сына!

Что-бы было весело
Что-бы не грустилося
Тесть и свекр дорогие
Крепко обнимитеся!

Посмотрите друг на друга
Нежно полюбуйтесь
А теперь друзья мои
Муж с женою поцелуйтесь

Горько всем 3 парам

----------


## Татьянка

> Я попрошу родителей подойти к детям. Я


Это обряд породнения у нас.:wink:

----------


## mona_81

> Это обряд породнения у нас.:wink:


И у нас!!! :Ok:

----------


## mona_81

Огромная просьба - есть у кого-нибудь варианты эстафет для гостей???Плиииз!!!!

----------


## mona_81

> Даю список. Что заинтересует: говорите опишу.:wink: 
> 
> 
> *Конкурсы для застолий и танцпола.*
> 
> 
> •	Цыганочка (для крестных).
> •	Мяч (для свидетелей, шампанское).
> •	Распредели бюджет (для молодых).
> ...


СУПЕР!!!!Интересует ВСЕ!!!!!:smile:

----------


## Arthur07

> Это обряд породнения у нас.:wink:


Танюша! Можешь скинуть мне слова этой игры. А то это слова смешанные, оригинальные с самодеятельностью моего мужа.

----------


## Alex59

* Татьянка*


*Конкурсы для застолий и танцпола.*


•	Мяч (для свидетелей, шампанское).
•	Распредели бюджет (для молодых).
•	Заначка, татуировка (для гостей).
•	Голый столб (для свидетелей, невеста)
•	Танцевальный марафон (для родителей).
•	Кто быстрей оденется (для свидетелей, букет).
•	«Восточные сказки» (гости).
•	Эротический марафон (для свидетелей и гостей).
 а) протянуть ленту;
 д.) повернуться на 360 не отрываясь, от партнера.

*         Конкурсы для гостей на танцпол.*

•	Бильбоке.
•	Ударим по яйцам.
•	Мисс резиночка.
•	Наливай-ка.


По возможности самое весёлое из этого.

----------


## Alex59

Народ, поделись загадками!

----------


## Татьянка

> эстафет для гостей???


*Скороходы.*
понадобятся галоши -размер 45 -две пары, вот поставили гостей со стороны жениха против команды невесты и нехай бегают!!!  А потом попросите невесту и жениха в этих галошах исполнить вальс для победителя.




> Можешь скинуть мне слова этой игры.


Есть от Людмилы тема "Тамада. Тебе сюда." стр.20. Сама вчера искала. Это всё что есть, просто только однажды слышала.

*Alex59*,
*mona_81*,
  Распишу в компе, чтобы не занимать здесь время( у меня почасовик) и тогда выставлю, постараюсь завтра, ок?:wink:

----------


## Arthur07

> Народ, поделись загадками!


А спросить нельзя было? Лови! Покапаюсь у себя вышлю еще!

1. Что за обедом всего нужнее? 
2. Из какой посуды нельзя есть? 
3. З а ч е м вода в стакане? 
4. На каком дереве обычно сидит ворона во время проливного дождя? 
5. Без чего не испечь хлеба? 
6. Запрыгнуть на ходу в него можно, а выпрыгнуть на ходу из него нельзя. Что это? 
7. Два раза родится, один раз умирает. Что это? 
8. Что с пола за хвост не поднимешь? 

Ответы: 
1. Рот. 
2. Из пустой. 
3. За стеклом. 
4. На мокром. 
5. Без корки. 
6. Самолет. 
7. Цыпленок. 
8. Клубок ниток.


1. У бабушки Даши внук Паша, кот Пушок, собака Дружок. Сколько у бабушки внуков? (Один) 
2. Термометр показывает плюс 15 градусов. Сколько градусов покажут два таких термометра? (15 градусов) 
3. Саша тратит на дорогу в школу 10 минут. Сколько времени он потратит, если пойдет вместе с другом? (Моя сестра) 
4. Ребенок моего отца, мне не брат. Кто это? (10 минут) 
5. В парке 8 скамеек. Три покрасили. Сколько скамеек стало в парке? (8 скамеек) 
6. О т ч е г о утка плавает? (От берега) 
7. Что за обедом всего нужнее? (Рот) 
8. Из какой посуды нельзя есть? (Из пустой) 
9. З а ч е м вода в стакане? (За стеклом) 
10. На каком дереве обычно сидит ворона во время проливного дождя? (На мокром) 
11. Без чего не испечь хлеба? (Без корки) 
12. Запрыгнуть на ходу в него можно, а выпрыгнуть на ходу из него нельзя. Что это? (Самолет) 
13. Что с пола за хвост не поднимешь? (Клубок ниток)
1. Какой месяц короче всех? 
2. Что стоит между горой и долиной? 
3. Что станет с красным мячиком, если он упадет в Черное море? 
4. Какой рукой лучше размешивать чай? 
5. На какой вопрос нельзя ответить "да"? 
6. На какой вопрос нельзя ответить "нет"? 
7. Какой нос не чувствует запаха? 
8. Когда человек бывает деревом? 
9. Сколько яиц можно съесть натощак? 
10. Тебе дано, а люди пользуются. Что это? 

Ответы: 
1. Май - в нем всего три буквы. 
2. Буква "и". 
3. Он намокнет. 
4. Лучше все-таки размешивать ложечкой. 
5. "Ты спишь?" 
6. "Ты жив?" 
7. Нос ботинка или сапога, носик чайника. 
8. Когда он "сосна" - со сна. 
9. Одно. Все остальное будет съедено уже не натощак. 
10. Имя. 


1. Может ли страус назвать себя птицей? 
2. Мужчина ехал в машине. Фары он не включил, луны тоже не было, фонари вдоль дороги не светили. Перед машиной дорогу стала переходить старушка, но водитель вовремя затормозил и аварии не произошло. Как ему удалось разглядеть старушку? 
3. Какое ухо не слышит? 
4. Чем заканчивается лето и начинается осень? 
5. З а ч е м мы едим? 
6. Что можно увидеть с закрытыми глазами? 
7. Чего нет в Америке, найдется в Москве, нет в Петербурге, а видно в Неве? 
8. Как долго можно идти в лес? 
9. Сын моего отца, а мне не брат. Кто это? 
10. П о ч е м у, когда захочешь спать, идешь на кровать? 

Ответы: 
1. Нет, так как он не умеет говорить. 
2. Был день. 
3. Ухо (ушко) у кружки. 
4. Буквой "О". 
5. За столом. 
6. Сон. 
7. Буква "В". 
8. До середины леса, дальше уже выходишь из леса. 
9. Я сам. 
10. По полу. 
15. Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы?
(Лысый.)

----------


## IRENKA

А можно предложить вам такие загадки? Просто посмейтесь:biggrin: 

Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое?
(Internet.)

Встанет, до небу достанет.
(Радуга.)

Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы?
(Лысый.)

Одно колесо тысяча крыльев - что это?
(Тачка с навозом.)

Что такое: твердое в мягкое вставляется, и шарики рядом болтаются?
(Сеpьги.)

Что такое синее золото?
(Любимая жена напилась.)

Что объединяет горелый хлеб, утопленника и беременную женщину?
(Не успели вытащить...)

Два кольца, два конца...
(Очень навороченный Новый Русский.) 

Едут в купе Буратино, Мальвина, честный таможенник и мент поганый. Играют в карты, в банке куча денег, поезд въезжает в тоннель. После выезда из тоннеля деньги исчезли. Кто украл деньги?
(Мент поганый, т.к. первых троих в природе не существует...)

Слово из трех букв, которого боится любой мужчина?
(Еще!)

Что такое: самое доброе в мире приведение с моторчиком?
(Запорожец.)

Как хорошо тебе и мне, я под тобой, а ты на мне.
(Ежик яблоко несет.)

Что такое: 90/60/90?
(Скорость при гаишнике.)

Сережки для простаков.
(Лапша.)

Между ног болтается, воняет и орет?
(Мотоцикл.)

На какой вопрос никто никогда не ответит "да"?
(Спящий на вопрос: "Вы спите?")

Какое слово из трех букв теперь чаще всего пишут на стенах туалетов в школах и вузах?
(Сам ты Х#@! Правильный ответ - WWW!)

Кругом вода, а посредине закон. Что это такое?
(Прокурор купается.)

Он от дедушки ушел, и от бабушки ушел...
(Секс.)

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

*IRENKA*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## IRENKA

*Татьянка*,
у меня где-то были отдельно отобраны такие загадки на свадебную тематику,боль мень приличные и можно было использовать,не могу найти. Найду - выложу.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Arthur07

[QUOTE=IRENKA;389188]А можно предложить вам такие загадки? Просто посмейтесь:biggrin: ]

В этом же духе. Смейтесь наздоровие
тут

----------


## Татьянка

> • Цыганочка (для крестных).


:wink:  Перед обрядом дарения вызываю крестных. Говорю, что молодые им конечно доверяют, а я увы не могу. А потому сейчас проверю, а способны ли они работать в тандеме. Подаю им костюмы. И объявляю, что сегодня специально для молодых и всех гостей, проездом из города N в город Тамбов, выступают солисты ансамбля цыганского танца (имена) ЖЕМЧУЖНЫЕ.  А дальше " Цыганочка с выходом" для людей, которые видят друг друга первый раз.:biggrin: 




> • Мяч (для свидетелей, шампанское).


Очень просто. Ставлю свидетелей друг против друга. Руки за спиной, ими помогать нельзя. Они зажимают между собой мяч( уровень гениталий). Задача поднять мяч до уровня шеи свидетельницы. При этом прошу действовать только парня, аргументируя тем, что привыкли всё перекладывать на хрупкие женские плечи, путь теперь постарается. Как правило парень начинает командовать в процессе. После того, как они выполнят задание на это стоит обратить внимание, что не могут они без нас, не делом, так словом. :Aga:

----------


## IRENKA

*Arthur07*
:biggrin: 

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

> • Распредели бюджет (для молодых).


:biggrin:  Два листка, два маркера. 
В торжественной обстановке, под ваши дружные аплодисменты материальные ценности должны перейти в расположение молодой семьи. А вот кому мы их вручим – решит случай.
 - И так,  молодоженов просим спуститься с небес на землю и вспомнить, сколько сегодня составляет прожиточный минимум жителей нашей области.
Предположим, у вас на месяц семейной жизни в бюджете 3000 рублей. 
(Ведущий ставит перегородку между молодоженами, чтобы они не могли видеть, на какую статью расходов семейного бюджета кладет сумму их напарник. Причем "суммы" могут быть просто написаны молодоженами в процессе игры в приготовленные таблицы, которые даются каждому из супругов. Таблица состоит из следующих граф: "Питание", "Одежда", "Коммунальные услуги", "Встреча друзей", "Театр, кино, музеи, экскурсии", "Путешествия", "Подарки", "Вечер при свечах". Звучит музыка, жених и невеста участвуют в шутливом соревновании по распределению бюджета. Затем ведущий подсчитывает, у кого, сколько получилось, и на что каждый планирует тратить больше, то есть, кто все–таки представляет жизнь не в "розовом цвете", а близок к реальности. А можно, не объявляя прожиточного минимума, спросить у молодых, сколько планируют они тратить в месяц и, называя статьи расходов, фиксировать на листе суммы, названные поочередно женихом и невестой. Кто из молодоженов более точно распределил их семейный бюджет, побеждает в конкурсе. Проигравшему в таблицу вносится новая графа "Благотворительность родителей". Победителю вручается конверт, при этом объявляется собранная, подаренная гостями сумма).




> • Заначка, татуировка (для гостей).


Вызываем пары - 4. Просим мужчин завязать глаза. Женщинам даю купюры- от 6 до 9 штук(от времени года зависит). Прошу распределить по одной на себе. Потом смешиваю пары. Меняю партнеров. А теперь задача мужчин найти все купюры. Кто меньше нашел, тот и победил(игра то как называется? Правильно "Заначка"!!! И после этого беру конверт, пускаю по кругу и гости собирают заначку молодому. Когда коверт дошел до молодых- прошу невесту его запечатать и положить в кармашек мужу. При этом говорю:" Будь мудрой женой, и лучше сама оставляй (имя жениха) энную сумму на себя же любимую"

----------


## IRENKA

Свадебные загадки

Если двое полюбили, в ЗАГС они уже сходили,
Эта парочка, друзья, называется… (Семья.)

Если после свадьбы сразу она - в слезах, он бросил вазу,
Это, ну, кто угадал? Называется… (Скандал.)

Хоть взаимно вы любимы и навеки вы едины,
Ваш союз хоть так, хоть сяк, называют словом… (Брак.)

Если вдруг сбылась мечта: рядом галстук и фата,
Если гости ждут в усадьбе, значит, это ваша… (Свадьба.)

Если в доме не пройти, вечно кто-то на пути,
То гадать не надо, бросьте, ждут вас нынче дома… (Гости.)


super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

"Чаша по кругу"
(проводится перед свадебным тортом)

Наполнив две чаши вином, ведущий пускает их по кругу в разные стороны. Каждый гость берет в руки чашу и произносит короткое пожелание. Обойдя весь стол, чаши попадают новобрачным.

Возьмите эти чаши с божественным напитком и выпейте их на брудершафт. Вместе с вином вы впитаете всю любовь и нежность, все тепло душ и сердец тех, кого пригласили на свой праздник.
Это волшебный напиток - символ горячей и нежной любви.

Пусть дом ваш будет полная чаша!
Жизнь долгая и светлая!
Любовь искренняя и чистая!
Пусть здоровыми и добрыми будут ваши дети и внуки!
Верными и преданными - друзья!

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

*Продолжи пословицы*
Без мужа, что без головы, а без жены… (что без ума);
Первое богатство - здоровье, а второе богатство… (жена);
Хороший наряд на свадьбу, а любовь… (на всю жизнь);
Чем умнее жена, тем… (сильнее семья);
Нет лучше друга, чем… (верная супруга);
Муж без жены, что… (гусь без воды);
Жена не крепость… (силой не возьмешь);
Муж не лапоть… (с ноги не сбросишь);
Дом вести… (не лапти плести);
Птица крыльями сильна, а жена… (мужем красна);
Родители берегут дочь до венца, а муж… (жену - до конца);

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

Свадебные загадки 

*** 
Ты был принц из старой сказки, 
И тебя ждала она. 
Так давайте скажем дружно: 
(Имя невесты) ты его... [ЖЕНА] 
*** 
Солнце ласково светило. 
(Имя невесты) мне его затмила. 
Хоть вертелся я, как уж, 
Называйте меня... [МУЖ] 
*** 
Куст ракиты над окном наклоняется 
В доме зять появляется. 
Не беги ты, тетя, в рощу, 
Все равно звать буду... [ТЕЩЕЙ] 
*** 
Сына одного растила, 
Но о том я не грустила. 
Вся светла я как морковь, 
А зовут меня... [СВЕКРОВЬ]

Он хорош, но не опасен.
Он поставил подпись в ЗАГСе.
Он за все теперь в ответе.
Как зовут его? 
Все отвечают: свидетель.
Чтобы рюмки наливали,
Чтоб невесту не украли -
Всё у парня на примете.
Как зовут его? 
Все отвечают: свидетель.
Он за то, чтоб брак был прочным,
Чтоб не скучно было ночью,
Чтоб скорей родились дети…
Как зовут его?
Все отвечают: свидетель.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## mona_81

· Пупсики
· Обязательства
· Перестроения
· Перетанцовка
· Паровозик
· Летающие шары + бомбандир-ки
· Принеси первым
· пришей меня
· портрет жениха и невесты
· съешь банан
· прогулка
· платочки
· курочка Ряба
· бал· с виноградом
· лопни шарик
· проникновения
· приз за пантомиму
· поклон родителям
· разбери девчонок
· папа, я все
· хохолки
· султан
танец частями тела

Застольные игры:
· История любви
· Номинации
· Слова – поцелуи (в шариках)
· Блиц – опрос молодых
· Характеристика по буквам имени
· Гадание на первенца
· ку-ку
· где находишься?
· Лотерея
· гадания по цветам одежды
· красные лифчики
нарисуй портреты
продать подпись

----------


## Alex59

*Татьянка*,
 Какие проблемы! Только благодарность!  :flower:

----------


## Alex59

*Arthur07*,
*IRENKA*,
 Вы клад и "склад "!  Спасибо!  :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## tina

конкурс"танцевальный марафон"раздать 15 женщинам и 15 мужчинам листочки.каждому по одному.в них написаны названия пар.так что у вас должно получиться 15 пар.потом зачитать все пары по одному.например "сейчас вызывается красивая пара.мужчины смотрят в свой листок,женщины в свой.выходит пара у которых написано именно то что объявили.таким образом первая пара найдена.и так все остальные.как только все пары найдены объявляется для них конкурс"танц.марафон" на лучшую пару.тац.марафон заключается в том что медленная композиция вдруг резко сменяется другой и так мин.15.например звучит вальс мин.2 и вдруг резко переключается на рок н рол.все пары должны танцевать именно в том стиле который звучит в данный момент.все не учавствующие гости это жюри.они по окончании конкурса объявят самую лучшую пару.сейчас выложу названия пар

----------


## tina

1.весёлая 
2.зажигательная
3.воздушная
4.уморительная
5.сексуальная
6.обаятельная
7.обворожительная
8.восхитительная
9.скромная
10.красивая
11искромётная
12.нежная
13.суперская
14.идеальная
15.потрясающая

----------


## tina

а здесь названия муз.
1.вальс
2.рок н рол
3.латинская
4.цыганочка
5.лезгинка
6.арабская
7.сиртаки
8.танго
9.утята"на весёлых на утят"
10танец маленьких лебедей
11.диско
12.летка енька
13.русская топотушка
14.хава нагила
15.кан кан.
к сожалению муз.нарезки выставит не могу.они у меня на минидиске.а как перевести на комп я не умею.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*mona_81*,
 что такое красные лифчики?

----------


## mona_81

> *mona_81*,
>  что такое красные лифчики?


Нашила больших красных лифчиков, в процессе вечера приглашаю 3 подружек невесты, наряжаю их в лифчики, один они держат для невесты!!!Выходят, торжерственно маршируя, под следующие слова....идет посвящение в отряд красных лифчиков!!

(командир) Раз – два, (отряд) три – четыре,
(командир) Три – четыре, (отряд) раз – два!
(командир) Кто шагает дружно в ряд?
(отряд) Красных лифчиков отряд!
(командир) Кто впереди? (отряд) Мы впереди!
(вместе) Красный лифчик на груди!
(командир) На месте стой, раз – два!

1.Мы веселые девчата
 Любим петь и танцевать.
 И сюда пришли отрядом
 Нашу Таню поздравлять!
2. Мы тебе секрет откроем,
    Запомни подруга Таня
    Изюм у женщины в груди
    И в ней одной вся наша сила!

К церемонии торжественного посвящения в отряд «Красных лифчиков» будьте готовы! (все) Всегда готовы! (на этих словах как бы поправляют руками груди)
(повязывается лифчик невесте)

Клятва новичка.
Я, (имя называет невеста), вступая в отряд «Красных лифчиков», перед собравшимися в этом зале в нетрезвом состоянии торжественно клянусь:
·	Любить и беречь красную святыню,
·	Быть мудрой, честной и всегда красивой дамой,
·	Любить и быть любимой и в красном лифчике, а уж тем более и без него,
·	Передать красный лифчик по наследству своей старшей дочери,
·	Защищать грудью свой дом и своих родных и близких!
Клянусь! Клянусь! Клянусь!

----------


## IRENKA

*mona_81*,
супер! :biggrin: А что ты обычно сразу после клятвы делаешь? Есть какое-то действие ? Может выпить за красные лифчики? Напиши. :flower:  

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

*mona_81*,
насколько эти лифики большие?Купить их можно где-нибудь? Может выкройку дашь?:biggrin: Я не шучу,мне очень понравилось,расскажи подробнее.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

*tina* ,
классные названия пар. В принципе на любой парный конкурс можно паровать именно по листочкам с названиями. Спасибо! :flower:  

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## mona_81

Девченки одевают на невесту красный лифчик!!!Ну, а дальше полный экспромт, можно выпить, моно танец забацать для "красных лифчиков"...
А лифчики делаю просто:длинная красная полоска, перевязываю посерединке бантиком и лямочки пришиваю, которые на шее завязываются....

----------


## IRENKA

*mona_81*,спасибо!

*Конкурс «Загадки» можно провести на звание  «Лучшая  хозяйка» .* Могут участвовать  все женщины, присутствующие на свадьбе. Предлагаем перечень загадок на конкурс:
Не бьет, не ругает,
а от него плачут   (лук)

Маленький, горький,
луку брат   (чеснок)

Маленькая крошка
сквозь землю прошла,
красну шапочку нашла   (мак)

Стоит Матрешка
на одной ножке,
закутана, запутана   (капуста)

Без рук,
без ног,
ползет на батог    (горох)

Сам алый,
сахарный,
кафтан зеленый,
бархатный     (арбуз)

Желтая курица
под тыном дуется  (тыква)

Я красна – не девица,
зелена – не дубрава,
с хвостом – не мышь  (свекла)

Что красно снаружи,
бело внутри,
с зеленым хохолком на голове?   (редиска)

Долгая Мавра – жестка, корява, на всех зла, а всем мила   (редька)

Вокруг тына повисла золота грива   (хмель)

Золотое решето черных домиков полно;
сколько черненьких домов, столько беленьких жильцов  (подсолнух)

Вертится  Антошка на одной ножке; где солнце стоит, туда и он глядит.
(подсолнух)

Желтый Демид весь день на солнышко глядит    (подсолнух)

----------


## IRENKA

Или вот так:
Сейчас мы проверим как молодые подготовились к ведению домашнего хозяйства.

Вот вам первая загадка:
у кого за носом – пятка?
(ботинок)

Всех кормит, а сама не ест.
(ложка)

Четыре братца под одним шатром стоят.
(стол)

Два брюшка, четыре ушка.
(подушка)

Катался колобком,
Пока не стал носком.
(клубок)

Светленько, чистенько, посмотреть любенько.
(зеркало)

В лесу родился,
в лесу вырос,
в дом пришёл,
всех вокруг себя собрал.
(стол)

С ногами – а без рук,
с боками – а без ребер,
со спиной – а без живота.
(стул)

И языка нет,
а правду скажет.
(зеркало)

Ног нет, а хожу,
рта нет, а скажу:
когда спать, когда вставать.
(часы)

Маленький Афанасий
поясом опоясан.
(веник)

На улице – бряк,
загрохочут – звяк,
а обратно пойдут – 
слезы потекут.
(вёдра)

На голове пуговка,
в носу решето,
одна рука,
да и та на спине.
(чайник)

Лежит Сивка –
исколота спинка.
(терка)

Кругло и широко,
дыр много,
а пролезть нельзя.
(сито)

Всех кормлю с охотою,
а сама безротая.
(терка)

Идет пароход –
то взад, то вперед,
а за ним такая гладь –
ни морщинки не видать.
(утюг)

Два братца, одно сердце.
(ножницы)

Барыня-княгиня
весь мир нарядила.
а сама нагая ходит.
(игла)

Тонка, длинна,
одноуха, остра,
а всему миру красна.
(игла)

Сам деревянный,
а голова железная.
(молоток)

Бьют Ермилку
что есть по затылку,
а он не плачет,
только ножку прячет.
(гвоздь) 

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Alex59

*IRENKA*,
 Спасибо! Загадочная ты наша! :flower:

----------


## IRENKA

*Alex59*
 

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Вета

*ИГРА* как со стульчиками (где лишний убирается), только вместо стульчиков - мужчины!
_Вызываем смелых, отважных, сильных мужчин._

Мужчины, покажите правую руку, ...покажите левую руку,.. возьмитесь левой рукой за левую ногу, ...опуститесь на левое колено.

ДАМЫ, ПОСМОТРИТЕ СКОЛЬКО МУЖИКОВ СРАЗУ СТОЯТ ПЕРЕД ВАМИ НА КОЛЕНЯХ!!!! ...Подойдите выберите себе одного! (На одну женщину должно быть больше)

Под музыку - Женщины идут  в одну сторону по кругу – муз. обрывается, надо сесть на колено к мужчине.   Неуспевшая занять место женщина выходит из игры, но забирает себе в качестве компенсации любого мужчину ( 2 раза)
Поднять мужчин - поменять ногу- опустить   –женщины идут  в другую сторону – 2 раза
Поднять мужчин с колена - Теперь по окончании музыки женщины должны держаться за мужчину так, чтоб не стоять на полу.:tongue:

----------


## Дабл

Мы пришли поздравить вас

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                   Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Посмотри, у них тут свадьба,
                   Стол накрыт ну просто класс!

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                   Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Может быть, они конфетку
                   Нам дадут с тобой сейчас?

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                   Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. А вон там сидит начальник,
                    Строго смотрит так на нас.

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                    Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Посмотри, вон тот мужчина
                   С девушки не сводит глаз.

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                   Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Молодых мне очень жалко:
                   Сидят уже который час.

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                   Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Да отстать ты с поздравленьем,
                   Им сегодня не до нас!

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                   Мы пришли поздравить вас.
                   Говори скорей что надо,
                   А не то получишь в глаз!

Малыш 2. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                   Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 1. Так, мои слова сказала!
                   Ну задам тебе сейчас. 

(Идет потасовка.)
Малыш 2. Что ты сразу лезешь в драку?
                   Тети, дяди видишь тут?
                  Они каждой забияке
                  Быстро попу надерут.


Малыш 1. Ладно, ссориться не будем...
                   Вспомнил ты свои слова?
                  Я сейчас начну сначала.
                  Прямо кругом голова.
                 Мы, ребята-дошколята,
                 Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Тане, Стасу в этот вечер
                   Мы желаем — в добрый час!

Малыш 1. Папа с мамой разрешили
                   Эту свадьбу вам сыграть...

Малыш 2. Хорошо, что вы решили
                   Мужем и женою стать!

Малыш 1. Вам и целоваться можно,
                   Даже кое-что еще.

Малыш 2. Нам же это невозможно,
                   Подрасти надо еще.

Малыш 1. Что-то мы тут задержались,
                   Дома будет порка!
                   На прощанье говорим вам...

Вместе. Горько! Горько! Горько!

----------


## Дабл

Для близких родственников приготовим игру по типу "Морского боя". Заготовьте игровое поле из 9-ти клеток - 3 х 3. В каждом квадрате нарисуйте символ. Гость будет называть свой "выстрел", например, "А-3", а вы - оглашать то, что несет в себе тот или иной рисунок. Например:
"А-1". Нарисован бочонок меда. Тому, кто назвал эту позицию, сообщается, что на следующий день после свадьбы гость должен подарить молодым бочонок (или баночку) меда, чтобы сладким был медовый месяц. "А-2". В этом квадрате может быть нарисована книга и, тому,
кто выбрал этот квадрат, предписывается через месяц подарить молодым книгу о вкусной и здоровой пище, чтобы молодожены калорийной пищей восстановили силы после медового месяца.
"А-3". В ознаменование окончания трехмесячной "притирки" семьи вам нужно будет выделить квартальную премию в размере 500 рублей.
"Б-1". Будьте готовы связать и подарить молодоженам пинетки в знак того, чтобы долго не раздумывали о продлении рода. "Б-2". Вам нужно будет раз в месяц покупать молодоженам кофе, чтобы было что носить в постель. "Б-3". Вы просто жаждете подарить молодым атлас мира, чтобы была возможность выбрать маршруты будущих семейных путешествий.
"В-1". Вы - вокальный педагог молодой семьи. К рождению первенца должны разучить с ними колыбельную песню. Прорепетировать можно сейчас!
"В-2". Вы - нештатный семейный доктор. Во время медового месяца должны собрать и вручить молодым аптечку из 10 наименований.
"В-3". А вы - спортинструктор. Преподайте им сегодня наглядно комплекс из 5 упражнений, объяснив: для чего именно нужно то или иное телодвижение.

----------


## Вета

Наподобие игра для свидетелей  *"Крестики-нолики"*
Дорогие свидетели, внимание! Мы предлагаем вам игру "Крестики-нолики". С её помощью проверим, кто из вас более переживает за молодую семью и окажет ей в жизни более ощутимую поддержку. Отвечая на мои вопросы, свидетель ставит крестик, свидетельница - нолик.
_ Показываю свидетелям игровое поле из девяти клеток, даю свидетелям маркеры и начинаем игру.Все слова принадлежат ведущему._

На жизни беззаботной ставьте крест..

_Свидетель начиная игру, ставит в одной из клеток крестик._От дней беспечных остается нуль..

_Теперь свидетельница ставит нолик там, где она хочет._Чтоб жених не знал других невест,
На жизни холостяцкой ставим крест.

А коль жена в командировке,
Свидетельнице можно ловко
Прибрать, сготовить, постирать,
А вот постель... Не занимать! 

_Продолжая игру, свидетельница в ответ на вопрос ставит нолик в клетку._ Коль будет занят муж до ночи,
Свидетель, как бы, между прочим,
Жене покажет много мест
Веселых шумных... Что здесь? - Крест!

Свидетели клянутся снова,
Коль будут дети, то готовы
За папу с мамой сыграть роль.
Своих пока не заводить. Здесь - ноль!

Коль не пойдут дела их в гору,
То помогать им будет впору.
Создайте свой "Какой-нибудь Банк-Инвест",
На жизни бедной ставим- крест!

А если все ж заголодают,
Вдруг заболеют, похудают,
И перейдут на хлеб, на соль.
В поддержку их в желудках? - Ноль! 

_Последнюю клетку заполняют под слова:_ Так пусть живут жених с невестой,
Идут всегда на первом месте!
Пускай живут, потерь не зная,
И с каждым годом веселей!
Пусть стаж семейный исчисляют
При помощи десятков и нолей.
_Ведущая подводит итог игры между свидетелями, определяет победителя, вручает ему бутылку шампанского_*Тост в честь свидетелей*
За тех, кто взяв почетную заботу,
Отныне должен много лет подряд
Следить с желаньем, с радостью, с охотой,
Чтоб был в семье друзей и мир и лад.
Чтоб вместе подопечные шагали
Дорогой светлой, солнечной, большой
До свадьбы до серебряной вначале,
Ну а потом - до свадьбы золотой!
Мы пьем, как вы заметили,
За молодых свидетелей!

----------


## Вета

Застольная игра для молодоженов *"Планшет-совет"*
Дорогие молодожены! Сегодня в вашу честь будут звучать здравицы и поздравления, наставления и наказы. Предлагаю вам подготовиться к этому приятному моменту. Пока же каждому из вас я задам простые вопросы. А что из этого получиться, мы узнаем позже.

_Сначала задаем вопросы жениху, а его ответы записываем в планшет с советами для невесты, затем наоборот. После блиц-интервью зачитываю советы для молодых._
ВОПРОСЫ  К  ЖЕНИХУ.
1.	Любимая  певица?
2.	Любимая телепередача?
3.	 Любимое блюдо?
4.	Какие предпочитаешь поцелуи?
5.	Что любишь выпить?

ВОПРОСЫ  К  НЕВЕСТЕ.
1.	 До какого часа любишь поспать?
2.	 Любимые сладости?
3.	 Любимый парфюм?
4.	 Как хочешь, чтобы тебя называл муж?
5.	Любимые цветы?

СОВЕТЫ НЕВЕСТЕ. 1. На мужа не кричи, не ругайся, не ной,
  Лучше песни ему, как   ___________   пой!

2. После работы ему не мешай,
   А посмотреть ему  _______________ дай!

     3. Умей вкусно готовить, не подводи,
    Любимого только  ______________ корми!

4. За доброе дело нахваливай почаще, чтоб
    Поцелуи твои были  _____________слаще!

5. В праздники разные смотри, не оплашай:
    Его только __________________ты угащай!

СОВЕТЫ ЖЕНИХУ.1. На жену не греши, не лишай её снов,
    Каждый день дай поспать ей до _____ часов!

2. Чтоб жизнь с тобою у неё была слаще,
    Ты покупай ей __________________ почаще!

3. В гостях же смотри, не ревнуй, не дури, 
    Почаще __________________ ей лучше дари!

4. На девок других рот не разевай, а каждую
    Минуту своей  ____________  жену называй!

 5.  А глаза чтоб её были как сиянье зари,
     Каждый день ей букет  _____________  дари!

----------


## IRENKA

Нашла игру, но мне кажется ее нужно доработать:

"Записки от новорожденного"
Проводится после гадания на первенца.
Необходимо приготовить ожерелье из пустышек. В каждой пустышке записка "от новорожденного". Молодые по очереди читают записки.
Корми меня грудью.
Гуляй со мной два раза в день.
Стирай мои пеленки.
Спой мне колыбельную.
Расскажи мне сказку.
Свари мне кашу.

----------


## IRENKA

ТЕСТ « В КАКОЙ ОДЕЖДЕ ВЫ ПРИШЛИ?
Ведущая: 
Взгляните, дорогие гости, в одежде какого цвета вы пришли на свадебное торжество. 
Кто пришел в одежде *красного* цвета? Это люди радостные, красивые, независимые, ценят полноту жизни. Всегда готовы к любви, в смысле, к большому чувству. Предпочитают отпуск и каникулы проводить на юге. 

Кто в одежде *белого* цвета? Часто наивные, честные люди, с незапятнанной репутацией, добрые и порядочные. Предпочитают отдыхать среди снежных равнин и белых медведей. 

*Черный цвет* одежды говорит о том, что перед нами талантливые люди, которые способны околдовать абсолютно всех. Любят черную икру и черный кофе. Сексуально привлекательны, плодовиты во всем! Отдыхать любят на даче у любовников. 
Одежда* синего* цвета гарантирует у их обладателей благородное происхождение, романтичность. Это верные, славные люди, переживают буквально за всё и за всех. Отдыхать любят везде, лишь бы лететь самолетом или плыть на корабле. 

Кто пришел в одежде *желтого* цвета? Это люди приятные, теплые, романтичные, но... коварные. Из украшений предпочитают золото. Стремятся занять место в высшем сословии. Отдыхать любят на "Золотых песках". Слушать любят "Золотое кольцо", любят, чтобы их называли "Золотце". 
Спасибо вам, дорогие гости! Вот мы и стали чуть ближе и понятнее друг другу. 
*Зеленый цвет* наряда говорит о том, что это люди, обуреваемые надеждой и мечтой. Всегда свежи и привлекательны. Для отдыха предпочитают ближний лес. Поскольку свадьба эта зеленая, то счастливым является зеленый цвет. 
И те гости, которые в своих нарядах имеют этот цвет, тем самым принесли нашим молодоженам счастье. Мы очень благодарны им и дарим небольшие подарки напамять. 

Если гостей в одежде зеленого цвета много,то провожу для них конкурс,пока не выиграет 1 или 2 человека. С заказчиками обговариваю сразу приз для гостей "в зеленом"

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Вета

Тоже про цвета...

*Игра – пожелание.*  
Мы много желали молодым – удачи и успехов, исполнения желаний счастья, здоровья,  …. А сейчас мы поиграем в игру-пожелания. Я вместе с пожеланиями буду называть какой-либо цвет – вы должны найти этот цвет в своей одежде или в одежде окружающих, дотронуться  и не отпускать пока я не назову следующий цвет.

•	Чтобы счастья огромного молодым пожелать,
         Надо что-нибудь зелёное в руках подержать….

•	Белый цвет – невинность, чистота.
         Держись за белый и молодым желай добра.

•	Чтобы ребята не боялся трудностей, 
          Был в настроении прекрасном, 
          Не  скромничайте, а держитесь все за красное….

•	Чтоб жених был неотразим и сексуален, 
          Черный цвет сегодня актуален

•	Мечты у невесты заветные, Мечты у неё красивые,
         А чтоб они сбывались, держитесь все за синее.

•	Чтоб жизнь ребят была праздником, 
•	Чтоб было море подарков,
         Держитесь за желтое, золотое, яркое.

Что не назвали, пусть у ребят сбывается ещё быстрее!
Пусть будет жизнь красивей и цветнее!

----------


## Torpeda

> Ведущий объявляет, что победителем аукциона станет тот, кто последним скажет доброе слово-определение юбиляра. Обычно такой аукцион проходит оживленно, и в нем принимают участие все присутствующие. Когда исчерпаны привычные определения: добрый, умный, хороший и т.д., гости начинают состязаться в изобретательности, и звучат порой самые неожиданные определения.


Я провожу нечто похожее, но называется это "Конкурс-комплимент".Если юбиляр - мужчина, то комплименты говорят только женщины. Все дамы должны сказать одним словом "какой он". Роль "жюри" в этом случае выполняют жена, дети юбиляра. Приз достается той, чей эпитет придётся больше по душе "жюри". В свою очередь мужчины продолжают этот конкурс: им надо закончить фразу: Только ОН (в смысле юбиляр) может....", а что может - это фантазия гостей-мужчин. "Жюри" опять-таки объявляет победителя,чей эпитет более соответствует юбиляру.

Хорошо на юбилеях проходит "Большой театр нашей малой филармонии". Приглядываюсь к трем женщинам (если юбиляр мужчина) или к трем мужчинам (если именинница женщина). В перерыве между первым и вторым застольем объясняю им, что надо с выражением прочитать по ролям маленькое поздравление. Готовлю РЕКВИЗИТ (в центре зала три стула, перед  которыми стоит еще один. НА ПОСЛЕДНЕМ - БУТЫЛКА,РЮМКИ,ЗАКУСКА). Раздаю тексты.
Например:
_от автора читаю сама_:
*Три девицы за столом
 засиделись вечерком*  *ясно дело выпивали* ([I]здесь мой комментарий:- Девушки, вы между прочим выпивали. И жду, когда "актеры" нальют и выпьют")
*и о том о сём болтали*

1-я:
 Кабы не было колечка
      и свободно бы сердечко 
      я, подруги, не тая, за Владимира б пошла
2-я:
 да ты что, подруга, стыдно
      он женатый...
1-я:
 Как обидно
2-я:
 Да, тебя я понимаю
      Я сама о нем мечтаю
      Он когда в близи проходит
      Аж под ложечкою сводит
3-я:
 За такого мужика
      Надо выпить нам до дна
_От автора:
Тут девчата пригубили (опять комментарии)
                И колбаской закусили (подгоняю, чтобы закусили)
                В продолженьи разговора
                Третья выступила скоро_
3-я:
 Прости, боже мою душу
     он и мой покой нарушил
     как глазами поведет
     или за руку возьмет
     я, девчата так и таю
     перед ним вся замираю
1-я:
 Да, Владимир - парень видный
       и красивый и солидный
2-я:
 взгяд орлиный, ясный ум
     бодр всегда и не угрюм
3-я:
 он талантлив от природы
     50 - это не годы
     дача, баня и машина
     сила в нем- просто лавина
1-я:
 дом, жена, работа, дети
      Вова - лучший муж на свете
2-я:
 повездо Людмиле с ним
      что ж, подружки, мы грустим
3-я:
 за жену и деток Вовы
      мы поднимем рюмки снова
_от автора:Девушки опять налили, выпили и закусили (здесь могу вставить комментарий в виде:-Ой, что же это с актерами будет, когда они до финала дойдут)и решили дружно, в лад юбиляру пожелать_
1-я:
 юбиляру мы желаем бодрости и долгих лет
      верных друзей, удач, побед
2-я:
 ой, вы, гости, не робейте
      рюмки полные налейте
3-я:
 коль пришли, так погуляем 
все: с юбилеем поздравляем

Понятное дело, что меняю имена, рифмы про работу и хобби. Для женщины-юбилярши примерно такие же стишата. В принципе, если правильно подготовить "актеров", то осечек не бывает.

----------


## Djazi

> от автора читаю сама:
> Три девицы за столом
> засиделись вечерком ясно дело выпивали ([i]здесь мой комментарий:- Девушки, вы между прочим выпивали. И жду, когда "актеры" нальют и выпьют")
> и о том о сём болтали


Мне предстоит вести первый в жизни Юбилей женщины 55 лет. Очень заинтересовало меня вот этот ваш театр трёх актёров. Если можно,то напишите пожалуйста текст для поздравления  женщины. А то три девицы за столом не подойдут:)

----------


## Ledi

> А можно предложить вам такие загадки? Просто посмейтесь


*IRENKA*,
 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## IRENKA

> был конкурс:
> 5 женщин и 5 мужчин . слово СПОРТ у каждого по одной букве. и у ж. и у м. и те и другие стоят и показывают сложенное слово СПОРТ лицом к зрителям. Ведущий в стихах задает вопросы ответы которые связанные с этими буквами


Как я уже писала 


> Я строю команды с фамилией новой семьи и загадываю загадки(сама сочиняю под каждую фамилию), а команды потом на скорость строятся в отгадках.


Предлагаю не загадки,а просто вариант с построением фамилии.Может и не очень правильно рифмуется (это не лучший вариант, а то,что быстрее нашла). У меня есть на несколько фамилий такие стишки и загадки тоже.

ФАМИЛИЯ СЕМЬИ* ОМЕЛЬЧЕНКО*

Командное соревнование.

(строятся две команды по 10 человек в шеренги лицом к зрителю, в руках буквы с фамилией молодоженов)
Ведущий говорит, что жених и невеста выступят в роли судей. Задание командам: как только услышите слово, которое спрятано в фамилии молодоженов, должны построиться в это слово. Если в слове нет какой-то буквы, то человек с этой буквой делает шаг назад.
Суммируются очки за все ответы для каждой команды и подводится итог.

Сели наши молодые 
На корабль по жизни плыть.
Буквы общей их фамилии
Будем мы сейчас учить.

Что ж бледный наш жених, как *МЕЛ,*
Иль за столом он что–то съел?
Нет, видно это от волненья,
И ждут его лишь наслажденья.

Ты не волнуйся, думы прочь,
Ведь впереди такая *НОЧЬ.*
Пусть дарят вам рубли и *МЕЛОЧЬ,*
Чтобы всю жизнь вам вкусно елось.

И может раньше, как *ОМЕЛЬКО*,
Ты скромен был, ну а теперь
Пред Аней встанешь на *КОЛЕНО*
И жизни ей откроешь дверь.

Ее *ЧЕЛО* прекрасней зорьки,
А голос, как весны капель,
Веди же свой корабль по жизни
Не посади его на *МЕЛЬ.*

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Иренка,супер,а как гости,отгадывают? по опыту они такие тупенькие,после пары-тройки рюмашек,да и команду по 10 чел.это ж надо имми управлять....пока объяснишь что к чему....да и слова не услышат сразу,вы им интонацией подсказываете? вот именно спорт-лёгкое слово,всего5 букв. а можно навернгое придумать слово подходящее для свадьбы? например счастье, и из него час,часть,чат,ас или наподобие чего-нибудь.....и ещё плюс-не надо придумывать каждый раз.а если хотят эксклюзив-тогда да....если вас вдохновит эта идея-выложите для всех,ладно?

----------


## IRENKA

*bhbyf*,
я в первый раз проводила такой конкурс на корпоративной вечеринке со словом СНЕГУРОЧКА. Нашла в инетернете и мне понравилось,как- нибудь в новогодней темке выложу. Причем никаких проблем с людьми не было,хотя выпито было уже достаточно. Главное немного вопросов задавать или загадок,чтоб не надоело им слова строить (штук 5-7 достаточно,чтоб держать их внимание).
  Я уже пробовала несколько раз - идет нормально.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Вета

*IRENKA*, конечно, с фамилией - интересней! Но, к сожалению, не все такие умницы, как ты!  :flower:  
Поддерживаю идею *bhbyf*, придумай, пожалуйста,  для нас - не стихоплётов - что-нибудь универсальное, подходящее для любой свадьбы! 
Мы будем безмерно все тебе благодарны!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## IRENKA

*Вета*,
хорошо,девченки,придумаю:smile: 

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## tamada1980

Лотерея на празднике: Когда вручаешь приз говоришь о нем -
Горшок(вручаешь)-переносной унитаз с крышкой(говоришь)
С.Трусы -холодильник для хранения яиц, огурцов и сосисок!И т д!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ваще-то лотерея а равно викторины и аукционы -всё в теме-игры,конкурсы и т.д. а неплохо б подробнее написать уж коли взялись.....

----------


## tamada1980

Вообщем до юбелея или свадьбы клеем(крепим)листочки под стулья!
В середине праздника объявляем:под стульями спрятаны лотерейныйе билеты! Начинаем розыгрыш!
Вам вручается переносной унитаз с крышкой (даем горшок)
Веник-пылесос с ручным приводом 
С Трусы - вещь или холодильних для хранения яиц огурцов и сосисок
Сода пищевая-ср-во для отбеливания зубов на 1 год (от астраханских..или каких еще там -стоматологов)
Яйцо-птица счастья(но завтрешнего дня - отогрейте яичко и у вас будет птичка)

----------


## IRENKA

> придумай, пожалуйста, для нас - не стихоплётов - что-нибудь универсальное, подходящее для любой свадьбы!


С короткими словами ничего интересного не получается. Вот возник такой экспромт,выношу на ваш суд. Если плохо - будем дорабатывать.

Итак, выстраиваем две команды лицом друг к другу (на расстоянии) с буквами слова *МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ.* Почему напротив,а чтобы они зрительно видели буквы.Предлагаем им внимательно посмотреть на это слово и объясняем условия конкурса(вы его все знаете). Смотрят ровно столько,сколько вы объясняете условия.

Слово *МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ.*

Если у вас нету дома,
Пожары ему не страшны,
И жена не уйдет к другому,
Если у вас нет *ЖЕНЫ*.

Но жить без жены негоже,
И в этом уверены мы,
Где счастье – там брачное *ЛОЖЕ,*
И будете счастливы вы.

Если у вас нет собаки,
*МОЖНО* купить кота:
*ДОЛЖНО* что-то рядом тявкать
Жене веселей тогда.

Если у вас есть квартира,
Ее поменяйте на *ДОМ*,
Чтоб было наследство для внуков-
Беритесь за *ДЕЛО* вдвоем.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Вета

*IRENKA*, ты УМНИЧКА!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Ok:  
Спасибо огромное!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## IRENKA

*Вета* ,
старалась. Если мысль какая придет насчет сочинительства - обращайся,всегда помогу.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## Вета

*IRENKA*, спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*IRENKA*! - отличная идея!!!

ТОлько слов получается маловато. Надо придумать четверостишие, чтобы занканчивалось или вмещало в себе само слово МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ.

Тогда на одно задание больше, и под конец - все задействованы!!

Может так? Но я придумала вообще не в тему и всего две строки:
Кони пьяни, гости запряжены
Эх и праздник нам устроили... кто??? МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ!!

Девченки!! Коллеги!! Хорошая идея!! Давайте еще сообща подумаем, и придумаем еще парочку 2, 3, 4-стиший для этой игры????

Я конечно могу рифмы плести, но такая глупость потучается!!!! И только с маленькими словами!!

говорят, что дом хорош,
Если в доме острый.... НОЖ!

----------


## кузнечик

здравствуйте долго не решалась написать,я режиссёр
работаю по специальности, подрабатываю тамодой на свадьбах,сама пишу сценарии,хочу поделиться игрой на свадьбе идёт хорошо,называется трубоскопы,склеиваются кульки но что бв в низу кулька выло небольшое
отверстие с верху пришиваем резинку,надеваем на лицо  раскидываем цветочки вырезанные из бумаги,набираем две команды и чья команда соберёт больше цветов, передовая трубоскоп следующему игроку,в прчем фантозировать с трубоскопами можно как вы хотите,попробуйте,это прикольно.

----------


## IRENKA

*Yuli4ka*,



> Кони пьяни, гости запряжены
> Эх и праздник нам устроили... кто??? МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ!!


:biggrin: 

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## IRENKA

*кузнечик*,
рада приветствовать в наших рядах.




> склеиваются кульки но что бв в низу кулька выло небольшое
> отверстие с верху пришиваем резинку,надеваем на лицо раскидываем цветочки вырезанные из бумаги


чувствую,что это что-то прикольное,но не могу понять как делается. Объясни подробнее:как склеиваются кульки,кульки из чего(бумага,целлофан).Пожалуйста расскажи.

super-ira-61@mail.ru

----------


## кузнечик

Всем привет,рада всех видеть,объясняю, берёте лист ватмана,и всорачиваете кулёк, как раньше всорачивали в магазинах,только в низу,не заостряете,а остовляете отверстие небольшое,с верху ккулёк подгоняете по лицу и пришиваете резинку,одеваете кулёк на лицо и в маленькое смотрите и ищите предметы,можно сделать командную игру тогда делаете два трубоскопа и чья команда выполнит задание первой,разумеется передают трубоскоп по очереди. очень прикольно.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*кузнечик*,
 прикрепите пож-та файл с изображением стробоскопа.чёто не догоняю немного....

----------


## Mazeltov

Могу предложить, и это даже не конкурс, но втягиваются почти все, пытаясь вспомнить детство.
Делается большая рогатка, обращаю внимание, БОЛЬШАЯ, из ветки дерева. Тетива-широкий жгут. Стрельба детскими кубиками по кеглям. Попал-приз. Попадает обычно не самый меткий, а самый пьяный)))проверенно:biggrin: 

Кураж обеспечен минут на 15. Иногда приходится даже успокаивать))

Всем удачи!!! И спасибо всем нам, что мы есть!!!!)))

----------


## Djazi

*кузнечик*,
*Mazeltov*,
 Спасибо  за интересные  идеи! И рада,что наши ряды пополняются.

А вот теперь конкурс РЫБАЛКА.Вызываем две команды. Участников от 4 человек. Ну сначала говорю, что и женщины и мужчины любят на досуге порыбачить. И предлагаю им отправиться на Рыбалку. Я купила в детском мире два комплекта удочек и рыбок с магнитами. Так вот я ставлю два стула, на них ложу по удочке, а  за стульями  разбрасываю рыбок, их в двух комплектах 8 штук всего. Команды выстраиваются друг за другом.  Начинает играть музыка и  по команде побежали. Добежали до стула, взяли удочку и через спинку стула каждый участник должен поймать для своей команды одну рыбку. После этого опять назад к команде и  за ним следующий.  Какая команда больше рыбы наловит. А потом можно или просто им призы раздать или ещё попросить их спеть песню Ты морячка, я моряк. А поймать рыбку не так-то и просто!:wink: 
А  можно вот ещё с каким конкурсом рыбалку объединить. Только уже участники будут только мужчины. Попросить мужчин показать как они идут на рыбалку, пусть маршируют, потом  сказать, что когда ловишь рыбу, то стоишь по колено в воде и поэтому  они должны будут закатать брюки.  После этого пусть бегают ловят рыбок. А закончить конкурс можно тем, что это был конкурс на самые красивые мужские ноги:)(Волосатые или кривые)

----------


## maknata

Ой, тут про удочки упомянули,а я вспомнила свою старую игру (сейчас её не провожу - удочки сломались, я как то про неё призабыла, но надо будет возобновить) - проходила всегда на "ура"!
Итак, вызываем 2-3 участника (смотря сколько у вас удочек, я пользовалась настоящими телескопическими удочками, но можно взять и прутики не менее 1,5 м длиной, просто "телескопы" удобней в транспортировке), просим их завести руки за спину, даём им в руки удочки, на конец лески привязываем большой бублик или булочку (можно и кусочком хлеба обойтись) и по команде "ловись рыбка большая и маленькая!" они должны сьесть "наживку". Выигрывает тот, кто сделал это быстрее. Длина лески должна быть чуть короче самой удочки. Задача отнюдь не лёгкая, но выполнимая, и смотрится отпадно! В эту игру мы ещё играли, когда просто своей компанией выезжали на природу, на рыбалку с ночёвкой. В этом случае хлеб намазывался кетчупом или майонезом)))

----------


## GAZZ2

Есть не плохой быстрый и смешной конкурс берутся три насоса типа "лягушка"(ну которыми матрасы надувают) на них есть шланг. на концы шлангов одеваются три шарика типа кишка из которых собачек делают. теперь берем три стула ставим на стулья насосы с шариками берем из гостей три девушки или три парня (кому как нравится) они становятся спиной к стульям и держут между ног шланги с шариками и под веселую музыку они начинают пятыми точками прыгать на насосах накачивая шары и у кого быстрее лопнет тот и победил. выгледит очень прикольно

----------


## Djazi

Один из вариантов рассказать о  жизненном пути юбиляра -  Игра " А не  выпить ли нам по рюмашечке?"
Долой штампы и стереотипы! Скажем  «нет» пассивности юбиляра! Сколько  можно сидеть молча, роняя иногда  скупое «спасибо» и «благодарю»? Пора  вовлекать и его в процесс  поздравления!
Итак, сейчас я буду рассказывать о  жизненном  пути юбилярши. А  вы,  Надежда Александровна , будете мне  помогать. Ваша задача проста, как  синхрофазотрон. Необходимо сказать:  «А не выпить ли нам по рюмашечке?».  Делать это нужно после слов «И  говорит...»

• Жила-была именинница.  Любознательной была — страсть!  Бывало, еще в дошкольном возрасте  подходит она к родителям и говорит…
(Юбилярша:  А не выпить ли нам по  рюмашечке?)

• Да нет! Она говорит: «А откуда берутся  дети?» или «Почему солнце не  падает?»….
И родители в книги закопаются, но  объясняют, объясняют. Но время шло, и  в 7 классе на линейке директор школы  выходит и говорит...
(Юбилярша:  А не выпить ли нам по  рюмашечке?)

• Да что вы! Она говорит, что каждый  ученик будет участвовать в какой-либо  олимпиаде, а Надежда Александровна  — сразу во всех! И участвовала, даже  первые места занимала. Поэтому на  последнем звонке берет Надежа Алексанровна  ответное слово от всех выпускников и  говорит...
(Юбилярша:  А не выпить ли нам по  рюмашечке?)

• Да нет, говорит: «Спасибо, что  участвовала, такую закалку в жизненной  борьбе получила». … Потом  
пищевой техникум, курсы бухгалтеров, сессии,  курсовые. Пришла  в машинописное бюро устраиваться и говорит...
(Юбилярша: А не выпить ли нам по  рюмашечке?)

• Да нет, она спрашивает: «Бухгалтера  вам нужны?» А начальник отдела  кадров и говорит...
(Юбилярша: А не выпить ли нам по  рюмашечке?)

• Нет, она говорит: «Приступайте с  завтрашнего дня».Она и приступила, и  целых 32 года отступить не может. А теперь каждый год в день своего рождения  говорит...
(Юбилярша. А не выпить ли нам по  рюмашечке?)

• Вот теперь правильно! Заметьте, сама  юбилярша предложила!…Наливаем и  выпиваем за здоровье именинницы!

----------


## Wladimir

*ABDULLA*,
Привет Абдула!!
Мог бы ты нарезки к шляпе выложить на сайте?
kempfwaldi@aol.com

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> ABDULLA,
> Привет Абдула!!
> Мог бы ты нарезки к шляпе выложить на сайте?


смотри в теме муз.отбивки

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Djazi*!

Огромное пионерское спасибо!!

Это так я шутя:)))) Очень добросовестно описаны игры!! 

Но СПАСИБО!! Искренне!!

Добавлю в копилочку и свою "заморочку". Это вообще не сколько игра, сколько психологический тест. Насколько мне известно этот прием используют на различных тренингах. чтобы показать как рождаются слухи.

Мои вариации на эту тему.

Нужны 4-6 участников. 1-ый находится рядом с ведущим. а остальные уходят из зала, и нужно сделать так, чтобы они ничего не слышали (то. что будет происходит в зале)

1-му ведущий рассказывает историю:
_Случилось это история весной. В весеннем вишневом саду. Но могла случиться и в саду яблоневом, и в саду черешневом. И не только в весеннем, но и в летнем. Потому что известно точно - сад был зеленым.
И в этом зеленом летнем саду остановились казаки. Решили они передохнуть.
А один, самый молодой, самый  красивый казак задумал выкопать колодец.
Стал он копать тот колодец. Долго копал, а сам думал: «Как было бы хорошо, если бы однажды, рано утром, вышла набрать воды из моего колодца красивая девушка».
Как мы понимаем, этот молодой казак был холостым.
Старания молодого казака оказались не напрасными. В одно прекрасное утро набрать воды из колодца, выкопанного нашим главным героем – молодым казаком, вышла простая сельская девушка. Звали её Маша.
Наш казак – тут как тут. Делает вид, что совершенно случайно идет напоить коня.
Идет он вслед за девушкой и любуется ней: небольшого роста, юная, русая коса до пояса, а в косе – голубая ленточка.
Неизвестно, чем закончилась встреча казака с девушкой Машей, но совершенно точно известно, что очень трудно найти на Украине человека, который бы эту историю не знал.
_

потом приглашается в зал 2-ой участник и ведущий предлагает 1-му участнику пересказать услышанное от ведущего 2-му.

Потом приглашается 3-ий, ему рассказывает 2-ой участник то, что услышал от первого и т.д....

А потом , когда все участники в зале - ведущий зачитывает первоначальный вариант, говорит. что это пересказ песни "Маруся 1,2,3".

Вывод: пусть молодые всегда слушают друг друга, а не кого-то... И вообще, всегда обращайтесь к первоисточнику.

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi!
> 
> Огромное пионерское спасибо!!
> 
> Это так я шутя:)))) Очень добросовестно описаны игры!! 
> 
> Но СПАСИБО!! Искренне!!


Спасибо, Юлечка! Стараюсь, потому как сама знаю, что это только самому кажется, что суть игры можно передать в двух словах, особенно если её сам уже не раз проводил. А на деле бывает, что какого-то маленького нюансика и не хватает:)  Поэтому считаю, что  нужно всё досконально описывать, а если есть музыкальное сопровождение, то и музыку выкладывать:)
 Понравился мне твой психологический  тест, надо будет на домашних опробовать для начала:). Спасибо :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ребята,а как вы подводите,к конкурсу   табличек Роддом,туалет,больница,и какие вопросы вы им задаёте,напишиет,пожалуйста список.... и какие именно таблички(вот про  КВД (кож-вен,могут ведь и обидеться)

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Вообщем случилось так,что нужно провести очень серьезный корпоратив
для конторы торгующей красками и т.п.
Нужны конкурсы, где нужно че нить красить или рисовать.
Вспоминал, вспонимал, ничего не вспомнил ....
Помогите !!!

----------


## Элен

Вот  нашла  в  сети  такую  игру. Кто-нибудь  может  мне  разъяснить  о  какой  ленте  идёт  речь? То  ли  я  совсем  недалёкая,то  ли  с  русским   начинаются  проблемы...:biggrin: 
Маляры
Количество игроков: любое 
Дополнительно: ленты Мебиуса, кисти, краски 
Заранее делаются "ленты Мебиуса" шириной 1-4 см и длиной 2-5 метров (чтоб не было заметно, что это не кольцо, и лента перекручена). Можно взять изношенную от печатной машинки или матричного принтера. Командам выдается по "кольцу", а также кисти и краски 2-х цветов. Ведущий предлагает на скорость закрасить кольцо с одной стороны одним цветом, а с другой - другим. (Лента Мебиуса имеет одну поверхность). Очень забавно смотреть на уже заканчивающих свою работу изумленных участников команд.

----------


## Элен

РИСУНОК ПО ПОНЯТИЯМ
Для игры необходимы листы бумаги и карандаши по числу присутствующих. Каждому гостю выдается этот набор юного художника и карточка с понятием - чем смешнее, тем интереснее. Например: супружеская измена; адское напряжение; старческий маразм; вторая молодость. За пять минут игрроки должны нарисовать свое понятие, не используя слов и букв. Потом каждый художник представляет свой шедевр, а остальные отгадывают понятие. Побеждает тот, чье понятие было отгаданно.

----------


## maknata

> Кто-нибудь может мне разъяснить о какой ленте идёт речь?


Вот что нашла в тырнете - 
Модель ленты Мебиуса может быть легко создана из полоски бумаги, повернув один из концов полоски вполоборота и соединив его с другим концом в замкнутую фигуру. Если начать рисовать карандашом линию на поверхности ленты, то линия уйдет вглубь фигуры и пройдет под начальной точкой линии, как уйдя на "другую сторону" ленты. Если продолжать линию, то она вернется в начальную точку. При этом длина нарисованной линии будет вдвое больше длины полоски бумаги. Этот пример показывает, что у ленты Мебиуса лишь одна сторона и одна граница.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Dj_Sharik*,
 проведи экстрим (если клиенты готовы и времени много) - городки из пустых банок краски, метение простой скалкой.

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Насчет ленты помозгуем,принципе "а че бы и нет " :)
*pypss*,
это очень жестко...
Сложность в чем, гости друг друга не знают, это 60 директоров строй.хоз. товарных магазинов и отделов.
Что делать ума не проиложу

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Dj_Sharik*,
 Тады дай им задание - кубики и пусть строят домики

----------


## Элен

А  можно  поиграть  в  игру  типа  "Краски". Вызвать  желающих,поделить  на  две  команды  и  пусть  поют  поочереди  строки  из  песен,где  упоминаются  цвета. Ну,допустим, оранжевое  небо,синий  иней,синее  море  и  т.д... Проиграли  те,у  кого  больше  вариантов  нет. Неплохо  по-моему,если  соответствующее  вступление  на  тему  о  красках  произнести.:wink:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Dj_Sharik*,
 Ой, вспомнила, тут же на форуме кто-то из девчёнок выкладивал игру про одежду разных цветов, т.е. кто в какой одежде пришёл- может покумекаешь и переделаешь

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*pypss*,
насчет одежды это хорошая идея, будем "обсасывать" идейки есть, что надумаю выложу тут.
*Элен*,
так уж исторически сложилось, что я не смогу передать вам особенности нацианального чувашского колорита :), директор фирмы, в присутсвии своих конкурентов петь НИКОГДА не станет, такой уж менталитет :(
Побщая и танцующая республика превращается в USA как только дело даходит до бизнеса, надо что-то очень простое и гениальное :)

Люди, всем спасибо за отзывчивость.
Наш сайт самый ЛАТШШШИЙЙЙ !!!

----------


## maknata

*Dj_Sharik*,
 Да не заморачивайся ты на профильных играх! Любую игру можно сделать профильной, придумав ей соответствующую легенду. Ну возьми пару листов ватмана, закрепи их где-то, положи перед ними разноцветные маркеры, скажи им, что им надо изменить дизайн помещения, нарисовать картину (темы в конвертиках - к примеру солнышко, облачка, море, кораблик, на кораблике капитан, возле кораблика акула. Другой команде - солнышко, облачка, лужайка, пасущаяся овечка, пастушок, у пастушка дудочка, главное чтоб каждому участнику надо было что то одно нарисовать) завяжи им глазки и уперёд! Пущай рисуют, мож овечка в море попадёт, а акула у пастушка вместо дудочки будет! Главно ватманы рядом, участников по одному от команды, и немножко раскрутить для потери ориентации))

Если они все начальство - тот самый старый музыкальный мячик проведи, ток скажи им, что это не мячик, а какая нить рекламация, или нехороший приказ вышестоящего начальства, пущай перекидывают из рук в руки пока музыка играет, как токо остановится - чел  у которого мячик -рекламация в руках выходит из игры (типа для устранения неполадок:biggrin: )
Или же (посмотри в "играх" я описывала игру с удочками) скажи им, что перед ними не бублик болтается, а выгодная инвестиция, всё в их руках, сумеют её достать - будет и им инвестиция в их предприятия. Ну и в таком плане можно любую игру провести!:wink:

----------


## Элен

> *pypss*,
> *Элен*,
> так уж исторически сложилось, что я не смогу передать вам особенности нацианального чувашского колорита :), директор фирмы, в присутсвии своих конкурентов петь НИКОГДА не станет, такой уж менталитет :(
> Побщая и танцующая республика превращается в USA как только дело даходит до бизнеса, надо что-то очень простое и гениальное :)
> 
> Люди, всем спасибо за отзывчивость.
> Наш сайт самый ЛАТШШШИЙЙЙ !!!


Дааа,чувствую,нелёгкий  вечер  тебе  предстоит. Удачи  тебе!!! :Ok:

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*maknata*,
я так вот и думаю, насчет ватманов я тоже думал, вчера сьездил в ресторан, посмотрел зал, негде там вешать ватманы, т.е. вообще негде,
придумал вот что...
Вызываются два участника, каждому выдается лист А4 с двумя разрезами ближе к краям, в эти разрезы просовываются руки, получается, что лист находится на уровне живота, в руки маркер, задача за две минуты нарисовать (получается не смотря, да и не удобно страшно) кого-нить (вот думаю кого, либо директора главного завода, либо свою секретаршу, либо...?).
У кого смешнее получится тот и победил.

Затем решил провести конкурс "Апож" (на СТС "Хорошие шутки" Пушной проводит), на юбилеях уходит на "ура".Посмотрим как тут.

Вот надо еще один, какой нить попроще.
*Элен*,
прорвемся ! Где наша не пропадала, наша продала везде !

----------


## Sens

Конкурс по мотивам "12 стульев":"хочу вас спросить как художник художника - вы рисовать умеете"...
Два рулона обоев, два Бендера и два Кисы Воробьяниновых. Кису следует уложить на бумагу и обвести его фигуру (как в фильме). Кто быстрее - победил
[/IMG]



Вариант второй - игра СПИРТОМЕР. Заранее на ватмане готовиться вертикальная шкала опьянения, например : трезвенник 0градусов, язвенник 4градусов, пиво, шампанское, водка, коньяк, як конь, в зюзю, аут. 
Задача участников: стать спиной к шкале, наклониться и маркером поставить отметку своего состояния на шкале. Чтобы быть трезвее - надо изловчиться.
На картинке, правда, шкала некрасивая, но принцип ясен

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*Sens*,
про 12 стульев прикольно, да и про спритомер как то за был я, надо вспомнить.

Еще раз всем спасибо, тема актуальна до пятницы.

----------


## кисунька

здравствуйте, я сдесь недавно, тамодой подрабатываю год, конечно многих вещей ещё не знаю, у меня возникла проблема, одна из невест попросила специально для неё интересный конкурс,я все книги просмотрела везде стандарт:узнать по ушам, коленкам и т.д.Может быть есть у кого нибуть что то интересное, буду очень благодарна.

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Народ, вот и все !!!!!! Млин, было то круто... Что и как провели завтра, сил нет, но давольный. :wink:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*кисунька*,
 Зай, пусть гости украдут жениха. а невеста пусть отрабатывает. 
У нас каждая 3 невеста  хочет отличиться, поэтому проходим похищение жениха, а невеста или поёт или танцует.
На одной свадьбе - молодые полные флегматы были. в зале, где проходила свадьба за несколько дней до этого покрасили полы (чтоб так скаааать освежить). При жаре +42. ессссесно краска начала прилипать к обыви, подол платья невесты превратился из нежно-голубого в грязный красный. притшлось преодеть перед сладким столом и в этот момент невеста вдруг изъявила желание в коротеньком белом сарафанчике и фатой до пола эрррррротично станцевать для жениха.
Ессссесно, мы украли жениха, через минуту вернули, посадили на стул в центре зала и .....вышла невеста, и под Агилеру такого жару дала, что у жениха глаза были квадратные. не говоря уже о всех присутствующих.

----------


## Sens

Давай поподробней!

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Подробнее...
Вобщем все как и предполагалось, все важные, деловые, млин.
Заказчик только веселый и довольный.
Как только народ услышал, что ведущий еще и поет, принципе, рассположили...
Конкурсы.
Много не делали.Вот список.
12 стульев (Sens спасибо большое! Две девушки, сначала искали себе парней в зале, потом укладывали их на обои, ну и обводили и дорисовывали не достающие части :))
Конкурс с чупа-чупасами (не знаю есть на форуме или нет, тема проста как мир, два участника с чупами во рту произносят фразу "с праздником вас проздравляю щастья радасти желаю" с каждым этапом колличество чупов увеличивается, но и до упора.Тут важны коментарии, нужно стараться насмешить конкурсантов).
Конкурс "Апож" прошел просто на ура (смотрите СТС "Хорошие шутки", кто не знает могу описать, как проводить)
Несколько миниатюр.

Пригласил фокусника, сакс, танцы.
Вот примерно в такой атмосфере, прошлеш вечер.
Всем еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Аника-воин

Девочки и мальчики! Прошу "помощи клуба"! Требуется большой мозговой штурм!
15 сентября буду вести свадьбу, 4-й раз у одной и той же компании! 
Уже три раза переделывала все конкурсы и игры, больше некуда! Пытаюсь сочинить новую связку и прошу помощи! 
В этой компании отлично принимаются все конкурсы с шарами, танцами, чем больше людей занято тем лучше! От " мумии" отказались - уже три раза было. Связку с шарами( 1 этап - шарик между ног, партнерша сзади проскакать туда и обратно; 2 этап - шарик между партнерами, танцевать, шарик не ронять; 3 этап- шарик рпивязать на ногу, танцевать одновременно попытаться лопнуть шарик соперников; если интересно, напишу подробнее) использовать в  том же виде не буду, поэтому пытаюсь придумать новую.
1 этап- борьба сумо ( несколько пар участников надувают большие возд. шары, одевают просторные белые майки, думаю надеть на них памперсы -для увеличения сходства и веселья, руки за спину, и сталкиваются животами пока у кого-то не лопнет шар. Оставшийся с шариком - выиграл!) А вот, что делать с ними дальше?! Есть еще одна мысль- эстафета (длинные такие шарики, в надутом виде длиной около метра, пробовала "посадить" на них два человека- смешно, может у кого больше человек на шарик поместится?) И надо же какое-то логическое завершение! Народ помогай, кто может!!!

----------


## Элен

> Конкурс "Апож" прошел просто на ура (смотрите СТС "Хорошие шутки", кто не знает могу описать, как проводить)


Напиши  подробнее,пожалуйста. Спасибо  за  идеи:wink:

----------


## maknata

Ребятки, я думаю что эту темку можно уже перенести в "Игры"? Переадресацию оставлю на недельку, чтоб не заблудились:wink:

----------


## Аника-воин

*Рурss,*
спасибо за игру, *обязательно* использую на второй день! А с шариками все равно продолжаю думать, как продолжить связочку. Если у кого-то появятся мысли- пишите! Если справлюсь сама- выложу!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Самый трезвый*- правой рукой отдать честь, левой - показать большой палец, хлопок, поменять руки.
- правой рукой - левого уха, левой - носа. Хлопок, поменять руки.

----------


## Dj_Sharik

> Конкурс "Апож" прошел просто на ура (смотрите СТС "Хорошие шутки", кто не знает могу описать, как проводить)
> 
> 
> Напиши  подробнее,пожалуйста. Спасибо  за  идеи


Ну конкурс проводит звукарь это в первую очередь, нужен ноутбук, продолжать ?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> нужен ноутбук, продолжать ?
> __________________


а ещё прога-резалка,, и тот,кто хотя бы умел делать элементарные вещи,типа реверса.....склейки и нарезки аудиодорожек......я пользуюсь Audacity

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*bhbyf*,
аудишина хватает, главное научиться быстро включать отрывки и тут писать учасника

----------


## Djazi

*Dj_Sharik*,
 Давай уж поконкретнее!  Значит, во- первых, нужна прога звукозаписи.  Например, Адоб Аудишн, компьютер и микрофон. Вызываем участника, он начинает петь песню, мы его записываем. А как развернуть песню задом наперёд? Объясните мне, пожалуйста! Что за опция есть и как она называется?

----------


## Djazi

Расскажу вам про мой новый конкурс. Говорю гостям, что вот мы  сейчас плотно поели и теперь бы не мешало сбросить лишние калории. И поэтому  я приглашаю тех, кто следит за своей фигурой на занятие в наш фитнес клуб. А теперь  сам конкурс. Я купила два мяча прыгуна диаметром 55 см. Это мячи для занятий фитнесом, с такими рожками, похожими на рожки улитки, вот за них держатся участники когда скачут. Набираем две команды, ставим их в две шеренги друг за другом.На расстоянии от них на два стула ставим две тарелки с порезанными дольками фруктами ( яблоки, бананы, груши). Задание такое, под музыку каждый член команды должен проскакать на этом мяче прыгуне до тарелки с фруктами и без рук губами взять дольку и назад к команде, за ним следующий. И так, пока фрукты не кончатся:) Смотрится отпадно просто, девчонкам приходится, конечно, туфли снимать и босиком скакать. А в конце я объявляю, что это был конкурс не на победителя, а на эмоции, которые получили сами участники и, конечно, мы,зрители.:smile:

----------


## mona_81

*Djazi*,ай, как здорово, а ты мячи сдуваешь каждый раз???
*Dj_Sharik*,давано заглядывалась на этот конкурс, да все не решаюсь как-то его провести...

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,ай, как здорово, а ты мячи сдуваешь каждый раз???


Конечно, сдуваю. Они же большие. Вернее их помогает мне сдувать моя дочка, она  со мной  работает.

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Народ, всем насчет "апожа".
Нужна прога (у меня Adobe Audition), затем обязательно наушники, в которых звучит музыка (чтобы первый участник не слышал второго).
Пишем один куплет или припев любой известной песни, разворачиваем песню, снимаем наушники с первого, даем ему слушать целиком, он конечно ничего не отгадывает ( да и не надо), включаем ему маленькими кусочками "перевертыш" несколько раз, командуем "пишем", первый повторяет кусочек который услышал,затем следующий кусок слушаем-пишем и так до конца песни.
Потом все записанные кусочки собираем воедино, разворачиваем, включаем, игрок слушает, и если все было спето долее-менее похоже,пытается угадать песню.
*Djazi*,
 не хочу обидеть, но если не знать что за функция (reverse), то я думаю ты не сможешь провести этот конкурс, тут нужно знать как и куда все пишеться и откуда воспроизводиться.Конкурс ддолжен проводить ЗВУКАРЬ !
Посмотрите хоть раз "Хорошие шутки" канал СТС, Пушной отлично проводит собой же придуманный конкурс (за что ему спасибо).
Кстати, перед конкурсом,я всегда обьявляю, мол спасибо СТС и программе, Лазаревой и Шатцу, и особо Пушному.
Конкурс проходит просто "на ура", это не яйца через штаны катать :)
все новое хавается отлично, так что проводите на здоровье.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

народ,не так страшен чёрт,как его малютка:biggrin:  Заходим в тему "музыкальный софт" скачиваем программулину(простейшую и бесплатную)Audacity. пользоваться адобом для таких целей-что стрелять из пушки по воробьям!!!! Далее открываем прогу(она проста как 3 копейки) подключаем микрик и СРАЗУ ПИШЕМ КУСОК ПЕСНИ (нажав вверху красный кружочек) Далее дублируем дорожку(вверху должен гореть квадратик серый в виде буквы  I ставим курсор на конец дорожки,нажимаем закладку "правка" там есть функция  "выделить" ищем подзакладку"выделение от начала до курсора" нажимаем.есть теперь у нас выделена дорожка.нажимаем в той же "правке" "дублирование дорожки".так теперь у нас 2 дорожки(одинаковые) первую дорожку мы "гасим"-кнопка "тихо" на самой дорожке...(теперь она не проигрывается)потом опять выделяем дорожку-вторую и в закладке"эффекты" нажимаем "разворот"  далее ставим курсор на первый отрезок и нажимаем в закладке правка -выделение-выделение от начала до курсора теперь при проигрывании у вас будет проигрываться этот кусок.далее даём послушать этот кусок челу.после нескольких повторений записываем его (опять нажимаем красную кнопку  вверху),потом удаляем выделенный кусок с первой целой дорожки (поэтому нам и нужна дублированная дорожка,потому что мы эту рабочую "убьём" в конце . выделяем второй кусок,повторяем процедуру потом,в конце у нас получается чистая дорожка(с которой мы удалили постепенно все куски один за другим) и много маленьких нарезков.мы их поочерёдно вставляем на эту чистую дорожку один за одним,а их удаляем"нажав на крестик слева на самих дорожках" потом выделяем склеенную дорожку ,переворачиваем её наоборот,и даём прослушать челу.......уф.......замучилась писать,вроде всё понятно.....если открыть саму программу то разберётесь.....если что звоните-пишите-помогу.
ещё,в этот конкурс играют мои дети(одному 11 другому 5) сами пишут,воспроизводят и т.д. так что дерзайте-у вас всё получится!!!!

да,ещё,при проигрывании у вас будут слышны все "непогашенные" дорожки,то есть чтобы слышать только одну дорожку надо нажимать "тихо" на всех остальных....

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*bhbyf*,
а это все равно что стрелять из пещали по слону...
То что ты описал провести в реальном времени, когда, после команды "пишем" тут же включается запись,как успеть залесть в правку, выбрать что-то...хотя если получается очень рад, просто в адобе (кстати Пушной тоже там его проводит) все намного проще,да и хоткей никто не отменял. 
Дома то может и дети могут,хотя завтра попробую этот метод (так приколоться)

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Dj_Sharik*,

 ну вот,наверное описала плохо:frown:  ,не поняли.....после команды :"пишем" мы действительнго просто пишем,я же сказала,нажимаем на красную кнопочку!!!!!и  всё!!!!....никуда не надо залезать!!!!!...ничего править!!!!!!!! ...принцип-записать много кусочков а потом последовательно положить на дорожку..... всё!!!! просто старалась написать для "новичков"      поэтому так "страшно"показалось!!!:eek: адоб-по всеобщему признанию-профессиональная программа,а эта-простая программка,единственным достоинством которой является-доступность и простота!!!!!!  мой муж уже долгое время занимается видео,начинали со  пинакл студии,сейчас работаем в Эдиусе, это как пейнт сравнить с фотошопом........но помню,как начинали,не получалось ничего!!!!:rolleyes:  поэтому понимаю,что кто влезет -для него будет как тёмный лес,куча незнакомых инструментов и т.д. поэтому постаралась описать всё до мелочей (а получилось,будто много фунцкций:frown: ) 
если у *Dj_Sharik*,есть свой способ-пусть опишет,  если у него проще-будем рады!!!!(хотя и мой прост до ужаса) просто нужно въехать...

а пищаль пишется через "И"))))))))

----------


## кисунька

pypss
это наверное прикольно эротический танец, а если у невесты платье всё в обручах она нагнуться то не знает как тогда что? Если есть идеи буду очень благодарна.Аэтот конкурс возьму на заметку, а то вечно терялась когда жениха воровали, может быть даже проведу в субботу.Большое спасибо.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*кисунька*,
 самый простой выход - в руки микрофон и пусть "поёт" под фанеру какого-нить прикола и по ходу можно и денюжку собрать на сышшшыка типа Шерлока Холмса, шоб жениха найти
или на пиво свадебным террористам

----------


## Иринка Бафф

а у нас на террористов накладывают штраф! (станцевать рокн-ролл)например

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> не хочу обидеть, но если не знать что за функция (reverse), то я думаю ты не сможешь провести этот конкурс, тут нужно знать как и куда все пишеться и откуда воспроизводиться.Конкурс ддолжен проводить ЗВУКАРЬ !


Ну, у меня прога на русском, вообще-то! Я не обиделась, но твоё превосходство ощутила:wink: 

Думаю, что не обязательно конкурс должен проводить звукарь. Просто нужно  чтобы прога необходимая была установлена на компе. А  ещё и не каждый звукарь  умеет работать в этой программе. Я вот сегодня попробовала в Адобе АПОЖ. Ну вроде можно разобраться. Я всё делала в Адобе по описанию*bhbyf*, думаю потыкаться станет намного понятнее. Спасибо.




> Народ, всем насчет "апожа".
> Нужна прога (у меня Adobe Audition), затем обязательно наушники, в которых звучит музыка (чтобы первый участник не слышал второго).
> Пишем один куплет или припев любой известной песни, разворачиваем песню, снимаем наушники с первого, даем ему слушать целиком, он конечно ничего не отгадывает ( да и не надо), включаем ему маленькими кусочками "перевертыш" несколько раз, командуем "пишем", первый повторяет кусочек который услышал,затем следующий кусок слушаем-пишем и так до конца песни.
> Потом все записанные кусочки собираем воедино, разворачиваем, включаем, игрок слушает, и если все было спето долее-менее похоже,пытается угадать песню.


А можно описать поподробнее. Там же чтобы дальше писать нужно мутить уже записанное. Не поленись, а напиши поподробнее по пунктам как ты делаешь. Ведь ещё нужно  писать одновременно на нескольких дорожках? Ведь так? И как собрать куски воедино, как их склеить?
И ещё вопрос, а сколько человек участвует в конкурсе? Как вообще преподносишь этот конкурс. Две команды выбираешь или просто тех, кто пожелает?

----------


## Dj_Sharik

> а пищаль пишется через "И"))))))))


ты еще поправь что аффтар ЖЖОТ :cool:

----------


## Djazi

> а ещё прога-резалка,, и тот,кто хотя бы умел делать элементарные вещи,типа реверса.....склейки и нарезки аудиодорожек......я пользуюсь Audacity


 А можешь дать ссылку где можно скачать бесплатно Audacity? Или можешь здесь выложить? Я что-то через  поиск в Софте не нашла.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...irror=internap
нажимаете,ждёте,выскакивает окошечко,загружаете, 2 метра счастья....

----------


## Djazi

> http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...irror=internap
> нажимаете,ждёте,выскакивает окошечко,загружаете, 2 метра счастья....


 У меня не хочет скачиваться:(  А можно попросить на почту прислать, если не затруднит?

----------


## Dj_Sharik

> А можно описать поподробнее. Там же чтобы дальше писать нужно мутить уже записанное. Не поленись, а напиши поподробнее по пунктам как ты делаешь. Ведь ещё нужно  писать одновременно на нескольких дорожках? Ведь так? И как собрать куски воедино, как их склеить?
> И ещё вопрос, а сколько человек участвует в конкурсе? Как вообще преподносишь этот конкурс. Две команды выбираешь или просто тех, кто пожелает?


Описываем процесс...(все в адобе)
открываем адобе аудишн 2 (у нас второй,а так пофиг) edit view (режим правки) он открывается по умолчанию.
нажимаем ctrl+N (создаем новый трэк) в открывшемся окне выбираем нужные параметры (зависит от звуковухи), вообще хватает 44100,16 bit stereo.
процесс записи.
кликаем мышем в основном поле. на клаве нажимаем стрелку вверх.курсор переходит в верхнее поле. (писаться будет в один канал)
жмем ctrl+space, командуем "запись", пишем.
в поле effects (слева) вибираем apply revers (разворачиваем).
снимаем наушники с учасника.
даем ему слушать перевернутый материал.РЖЕМ. (не ржать не получиться)
мышкой выделяем кусочек записанного-развернутого.
жмем space слушаем, так раза 4.
мышкой кликаем (млин тяжело пояснить) на нижнем канале, ниже его середины.курсор переходит вниз.
нажимаем ctrl+space пишем игрока.
снова выделаем мышем кусочеГ верхнего канала (нажимать надо выше середины верхнего канала).слушаем,слушаем.
переходим мышкой в нижний канал (кстати делать это можно пока даешь слушать просто устанавливаешь курсор в нужную позицию), кликаем.
снова пишем и так далее.
в итоге должно получиться два канала, в одном перевертыш, в другом запись игрока.
пока все хлопают, (можно включить музон) удаляем паузы между кусками записи,выделаем жмем delete.
снова apply reverse (разворачиваем).
даем слушать, (слушаем ессно только один канал).
вроде все. тяжело описать все это если чесно, но когда привыкнешь, все получается очень быстро.
Спрашивайте,мож что-то нитак понятно пояснил.

Может кстати удобней способом описанным выше (надо обязательно попробовать), я к этому привык.

----------


## ангел63

Здравствуйте!Я новичок на этом форуме!Раньше часто заходила на этот сайт, но на форум не заглядывала, а вот теперь....два дня не могу оторваться, читаю все подряд, безумно интересно!!Мне очень нравится у вас!! :Ok:  Несмотря на то,что я не профессионал в вашем деле!Но мне очень нравится проводить праздники!Я работаю в детском саду методистом!Провожу корпоративные вечера на все праздники,но за рамками детского сада никогда не работала!Материала много (книги покупаю + Инет), не хочу повторяться, вот прочитаю что есть у вас и тогда поделюсь своими наработками!!
А я к вам с огромной просьбой!! :Oj:  Не знала в какой теме написать, решила сюда!!Дорогие ведущие!!ПОМОГИТЕ!!Советом,идеями, сценариями!!Я уже написала, что я работаю в детском саду, так вот, совсем скоро начинается конкурс "Воспитатель года" и одним из заданий этого конкурса - реклама дошкольного образования (детского сада)!Любая форма подачи (сценка, монолог, музыкальное выступление, сценка и т.д.)В инете много материала для школ, а вот для детских садов - крохи!!Я понимаю, это несколько не ваш профиль, и все же, я с радостью и благодарностью приму вашу помощь!!

----------


## Djazi

> У меня не хочет скачиваться:( А можно попросить на почту прислать, если не затруднит?





> http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...irror=internap
> нажимаете,ждёте,выскакивает окошечко,загружаете, 2 метра счастья....


ВСЁ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ СКАЧАТЬ!!!УРА!!!:biggrin: 
Спасибо bhbyf  и Dj_Sharik- вот будем теперь новый конкурс осваивать!

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*Djazi*,
незачто, рады помочь, скорость не позволяет выложить видео фрагмент

----------


## mumusika

> http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...irror=internap
> нажимаете,ждёте,выскакивает окошечко,загружаете, 2 метра счастья....


нажала...ждала....ничего не выскачило....не загрузила...осталась без 2 метров счастья :Aga:   SOS !!!:wink:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*mumusika*,
 ты меня :biggrin:   я скачивала с  ссылок из нашего форума,посмотри в музыкальном софте,причём там есть несколько разных ссылок,просто я -то бы выложила именно на форуме ,но мне пишет "некорректный файл":frown:  а потом диджей шарик написал,как работать в адобе,на форуме есть и адоб аудишн,

----------


## Electrician

> Расскажу вам про мой новый конкурс. Говорю гостям, что вот мы сейчас плотно поели и теперь бы не мешало сбросить лишние калории. И поэтому я приглашаю тех, кто следит за своей фигурой на занятие в наш фитнес клуб. А теперь сам конкурс. Я купила два мяча прыгуна диаметром 55 см. Это мячи для занятий фитнесом, с такими рожками, похожими на рожки улитки, вот за них держатся участники когда скачут. Набираем две команды, ставим их в две шеренги друг за другом.На расстоянии от них на два стула ставим две тарелки с порезанными дольками фруктами ( яблоки, бананы, груши). Задание такое, под музыку каждый член команды должен проскакать на этом мяче прыгуне до тарелки с фруктами и без рук губами взять дольку и назад к команде, за ним следующий. И так, пока фрукты не кончатся:) Смотрится отпадно просто, девчонкам приходится, конечно, туфли снимать и босиком скакать. А в конце я объявляю, что это был конкурс не на победителя, а на эмоции, которые получили сами участники и, конечно, мы,зрители


Спасибо! Очень прикольно и классно!




> нажимаете,ждёте,выскакивает окошечко,загружаете, 2 метра счастья....


Каждому удобнее со своим работать. Я ваще на Forge 6.0 стареньком работаю и очень доволен.



> Ну, у меня прога на русском, вообще-то! Я не обиделась, но твоё превосходство ощутила


Чем дольше работать с прогами, тем навороченнее пользователь. Так что не расстраивайся и не бойся пробовать программы разные. Выбери самуб простую и удобную для себя.
*Djazi*, красавица, жду продолжения про свадьбы на мыло. Юбилейные дела очень пригодились!

----------


## Electrician

Забыл кстати. Тут как то был конкурс про "Мобильную дорожку". Это когда вызывают гостя, ложат мобильники, завазывают глаза и он должен пройти и не раздавить. Так вот. Эту идею долго обсасывал и вот что вышло:
Вызываю свидетелей. Прошу дать мобильники их, молодых, свой ложу, ставлю на линию старта свидетеля и завязываю глаза. Моя помощница науськивает свидетельницу, что бы та "правильно" вела свидетеля (левее, правее и т.д.). Ясно, что мобильников то там уже нет, но свидетель то не знает. Но это не все. В самый интересный момент ему под ногу подсовываю коробок со спичками, а "натасканый" жених в это время кричит:" Это блин мой новый мобильник, подаренный тещей". Эффект - просто умопомрачительный. Попробуйте!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Electrician*,
 Хорошо!!!! Вкусный розыгрыш!! Кстати, это не конкурс, а розыгрыш. Но нужен толковый помощник.

----------


## Dj_Sharik

Вот еще одна забава, конкурсом ее не назовешь, пригождается в осноовном на юбилеях, когд а народ сидит за столом, но уже "под хорошим шаФе".
Придумать синоним слову "выпить", последний назвавший победил.
Главное хорошие коментарии и помощь ведущего.

----------


## Keysman

*Dj_Sharik*,
Так же можно по этой теме предложить называть различные виды спиртых напитков. Кто последний - тот победил.
Старенькая забава, но старое - хорошо вспомненное новое!

----------


## Элен

> Вот еще одна забава, конкурсом ее не назовешь, пригождается в осноовном на юбилеях, когд а народ сидит за столом, но уже "под хорошим шаФе".
> Придумать синоним слову "выпить", последний назвавший победил.
> Главное хорошие коментарии и помощь ведущего.


Прикольно. Спасибо  за  идею!:wink:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Dj_Sharik*,


Примерно та же ситуация.

На свадьбе: назвать блюда для свадебного стола на букву "С".

И вообще на любом мероприятии: какие вы знаете поцелуи?... 

Люди отвечают, стараются. потом изощряются. Главное - комментировать.

----------


## Motya

сегодня смотрела свадьбу подруги, на свадьбе которой я не смогла присутствовать лично
там тамада предложила подругам невесты станцевать танец живота, а свидетелю с друзьями жениха танец кавбоя на стуле... прикольненько получилось
люди выходят ничего не подозревая... мне понравилось

----------


## Боб неМарли

Давно хотел внести свою лепту. Буду рад если получилось.
Колекция конкурсов и игр:
http://www.estpovod.ru/games.php?tar...ion&id=&page=0

----------


## mona_81

Недавно на одной свадьбе, где была моя подруга, ведущая проводила такую фишечку, направленную просто на поднятие настроения гостей...текст был примерно следующий....
Кто сегодня выспался хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто не спал всю эту ночь – хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто родился в сентябре, хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто желает мамой стать хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто уже давно отец хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто желает папой быть хлопайте тоже!!!!

Кто сегодня пьяненький хлопайте в ладоши,
А голодный сегодня кто – хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто влюблен сегодня здесь хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто женат иль замужем – хлопайте тоже!

Кто сегодня в платьицах – хлопайте в ладоши,
А в штанах кто вдруг пришел – хлопайте тоже!!!

Кто молодожены – хлопайте в ладоши,
Кто пришел поздравить их – хлопайте тоже!

Все это сводится к бурным апплодисментам в адрес молодых и тосту....

----------


## Инна Р.

> Кто сегодня выспался хлопайте в ладоши,
> Кто не спал всю эту ночь – хлопайте тоже!!!
> 
> Кто родился в сентябре, хлопайте в ладоши,
> Кто желает мамой стать хлопайте тоже!!!
> 
> Кто уже давно отец хлопайте в ладоши,
> Кто желает папой быть хлопайте тоже!!!!
> 
> ...


 :Ok:   Надо попробовать, правда впереди банкеты, где мало людей !16-24 чел. Наверное в маленькой компании это будет не очень (хлопки будут скудноватыми). Как вы думаете?

----------


## mona_81

*innca*,в принципе, да...лучше все-таки, где за 30 чел....все как-то поживее будет!!!

----------


## vj-Natali

Я провожу такие конкурсы:

СКУЛЬПТОРЫ
Вызываеються три пары парень+девушка. Я говорю о том что любовь можно выразить по разному впесне, танце, стихотворении, а мы попытаемся выразить в виде скульптуры. Представте себе что на планете Земля появилься памятник любви. Как бы по вашему он выглядел? Покажите нам. Потом апплодисментами определяем кто из трех пар лучше показал и присваиваем по одному очку за каждый лучший памятник. Показывают следующие памятники и как бы путешевствуют по странам:
1. Россия - "Рабочий и колхозница"
2. Германия - "Солдат со спасенной девочкой на руках"
3. Франция - "Мадонна кормящая младенца грудью" (при этом я говорю что не настаиваю кто из вас мадонна кто младенец)
4. Украина - "Богдан Хмельницкай на коне" (и когда парни уже стоят на четверенька, а девушки взобрались к ним на спины говорю что все бы орошо но у коня было поднято переднее левое и заднее правое копыто).
Всем гостям весело, победителям символические призы!

МЛАДЕНЦЫ
Провожу я этот конкурс после сбора денег в ползунки, и розыгрыша бутылки шампанского и водки с автографами молодоженов за имя будущего ребенка. 
Два кулька с костюмами, две пары м+ж (одна за жениха, выбирает он сам присоединяется к свидетелю, одна за невесту выбирает пару она сама, присодиняется к свидетельнице) одевают свидетеля и свидетельницу. Костюмы состоят из огромного размера ползунков, чепчиков, слюнявчиков ну и конечно же взрослые памперсы!
ПО команде раз два три родители одевают своего младенца. Играем до те пор пока оба младенцы не одеты. Мамам вручаем по призику и отпускаем с миром в зал. А папам говорим представте что ваша жена ушла в парикмахерскую, а ребенок расплакался - надо покачать. Берем детей на руки. (прикольно получается когда младенец берет папу на руки). Потом делаем фото на память и пап тоже отпускаем в зал. А младенцам вручаем по большому чупа чупсу. Они засовывают его в рот и говорят молодоженам тост с конфеткой во рту. Кричат горько! И мы считаем сколько раз было горько столько детей и будет у молодой семьи. Потом говорим что это была школа как не надо обращаться с младенцами!

----------


## Элен

*vj-Natali*,
 спасибо. Прикольно!:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Djazi

> Я провожу такие конкурсы:
> 
> СКУЛЬПТОРЫ


Очень понравились идеи :Ok:  
Наташа, а под какую музыку ты проводишь эти  конкурсы?

----------


## palin78

> а под какую музыку ты проводишь эти конкурсы?


Это,что касается одеть детей:
я тоже такое делала,под музыку из кинофильма усатый нянь,а ещё можно под "купила мама коника",тоже прикольно выходит.Только нужно свидетелей настроить,чтоб они обыгрывали всё.У меня они и плакали,и срывали памперсы,и бутылочку отталкивали,а свидетель ещё пытался напоить свёкра,пока тот его одевал,т.к. бутылочками у нас служили бутылки с водкой.

----------


## Djazi

> Это,что касается одеть детей:
> я тоже такое делала,под музыку из кинофильма усатый нянь,а ещё можно под "купила мама коника",тоже прикольно выходит.Только нужно свидетелей настроить,чтоб они обыгрывали всё.У меня они и плакали,и срывали памперсы,и бутылочку отталкивали,а свидетель ещё пытался напоить свёкра,пока тот его одевал,т.к. бутылочками у нас служили бутылки с водкой.


Класс :Ok:   Из усатого няня есть у меня, а Купила мама коника  сейчас скачаю -послушаю.
Как же здорово, что есть наш сайт и форум ! Спасибо вам всем!

----------


## vj-Natali

> Наташа, а под какую музыку ты проводишь эти конкурсы?


Легким фоном на скульпторах треки 5 или 9!

На всю катушку на младенцах lou Bega или хасидскую свадебную!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

прикольный конкурс показать как проходит свадебный период у братьев наших меньших. причём я этот конкурс соединила с "хохолками" то есть сначала девушки должны с помощью цветных резиночек за минуту украсить своих мужчин,ну а потом эти "самцы" должны признаться им в любви, по-звериному,(вытаскивают бумажку с названием животных-павиан,змеи или страусы)или вот с музыкой надо б подумать,то есть под первый конкурс быстрая музыка,а вот когда в любви признаются.... не знаю на начало выкладываю вам в мире животных:

----------


## Pugachiha

Я тут новичок и так понимаю, надо проставиться. Один из вариантов "русской рулетки". Надо взять несколько варёных яиц и столько же участников. Объявить о том, что яйца варёные кроме одного. Каждый игрок по очереди выбирает яйцо и разбивает о свой лоб. Прикол в том, что все яйца варёные, а приз получает последний игрок "За смелость" - он осознанно шёл на риск.

----------


## Pugachiha

И ещё игрушка чисто поржать - "Фараон". Для реквизита: пластмассовая тарелка с варёными холодными макаронами (рожки, ракушки) вперемешку с кетчупом. Учатников 1 - 2, лучше девушку и парня. Игрокам завязывают глаза и только после этого на стулья ложится фараон и ему на голову ставится тарелка. Звучит музыка типа Stinga "Роза в пустыне". Ведущий вместе с помощником начинают медленно вести руками игроков по фараону и говорить:Это фараон - вот его ноги, это фараон - вот его бёдра, это фараон - вот его живот...вот его голова, это фараон - вот его мозги! С этими словами руки участников быстро погружаются в тарелку. P.S.Кричат все, даже парни.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*Pugachiha*!

Вы описали те розыгрыши, которые проводите регулярно??

----------


## Ильич

:biggrin: Кокурс с яйцами надо проводить после прокатывания их через штанину игрока - ужас двойной - а вдруг раздавится в интересном месте? И если все хорошо - вот тогда об лоб!

:biggrin: Я представил свадьба все красиво одеты, праздник - и руки в макароны с кетчупом! Круто! Предлагаю вместо кетчупа горчицу! И что бы полизали и угадали - а что это такое жидкое у вас на руках? И Ой! капнуло на рубашку - все вмеются всем прикольно!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Один из вариантов "русской рулетки".


Спасибо за идею, это можно обыграть, как то. Надо подумать. Мне не нравится, что надо добровольно себе об лоб яйцо шмякать. :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вы описали те розыгрыши, которые проводите регулярно??


Юль, почему так мало пишете? мы за вами скучаем:frown:

----------


## АсичкаД

Всем привет! Вот хочу вам предложить старый, но всё же интересный конкурс...может кому пригодится!


 Танец с коленочкой

     Пары танцуют под произвольную музыку. Как только музыка обрывается, партнер становится на одно колено, партнерша обегает вокруг него и садится ему на колено. Пара, сделавшая это позже всех, выбывает.
     Конкурс продолжается до определения последней, самой шустрой пары.

Танец с ручками
 Конкурс очень похож на предыдущий, с той разницей, что юноша поднимает девушку на руки после остановки музыки.

----------


## АсичкаД

\Ребята, вот нашла сайты с конкурсами поройтесь, может чё откопаете....

http://party.fome.ru/ras-19-22.html
http://prazdnichek.ru/?p=192
http://www.litstudio.ru/example168_SY.php
http://www.estpovod.ru/games.php?tar...ion&id=&page=0
http://www.svadbavrn.info/content/svadba-konkursi.html
http://www.tamada-dima.ru/games.htm
http://www.svadba.kiev.ua/content/category/21/67/262/
http://svadbanet.ru/index.php?menuid=84
http://www.ksvadbe.com/konkurs18.htm
http://pozd.ru/index.php?act=&cat=22...id_main&page=1

приятного просмотра.... :Ha:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*ashek*!

Спасибо за ссылки на сайты!!!!!!  :Ok:  

*innca*!

Инна!! Так приятно, что кто-то по тебе скучает!! как-то времени нет, чтобы писать. Да и тем пока нет таких, чтобы захотелось поучаствовать в разговоре. Зайду, почитаю, и все... 

Про конкурс "Мозги фараона" я слышала уже давно. Я бы такое на свадьбе не проводила. Это  не конкурс, а розыгрыш. Есть в нем свой жесткий кайф, но я думаю, что это конкурс для узкой компании, еще лучше, если это проходит на природе - можно сразу искупаться.

Я помню, что как-то в детстве, я была на Дне нептуна, который проводила моя мама. Так там проводился конкурс: с завязанными глазами надо было кормить друг друга. Как мы хохотали!!!!! Участвовали и взрослые и дети. Кормили, по-моему. кашей с ложки... или тортом... не помню... Но как это было смешно"!!!! Вдобавок - все в купальниках и плавках. измазались все очень - и сразу в речку.


И про розышрыш "Русская рулетка". Я когда-то прочитала его в одной книге, идея мне понравилась. Прикольно раскрутить на такое гостей, тем более, что ты знаешь, что сырого яйца нет и никто не пострадает. НО!! Опяит-таки - это по-моему, не свадебный конкурс.... Разве что на второй день, для особо азартных или супер активных...

В связи с этим, хочу сказать, что какие-же мы все разные.... Хотелось бы знать, как зовут *Pugachiha*, чтобы обращаться к ней по имени.
Всем привет!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> В связи с этим, хочу сказать, что какие-же мы все разные....


Это правда, все разные, я вот часто думаю - что по телефону общаешься, что за человек, какой ,представляю себе...что по инету, непонятно, хотя и много о  :Aga:  себе рассказываем, но то, что разные это совершенно точно!

----------


## Элен

Ребятки,смотрите  какой  конкурс  интересненький  нашла.Новенький. Я  вот  хочу  попробовать  провести,только  найти  девушку  во   всём  зале,а  не  на  танцполе.



> Ведущий вручает нескольким участникам (парням) перечень примет девушек, находящихся на танцполе.
> Например: 
> название духов (заранее спросили) 
> фасон платья (блузки, брюк) 
> размер обуви 
> модель прически 
> Или, попроще: 
> цвет волос 
> цвет глаз 
> ...

----------


## Элен

Именные танцыDj: 
- Танцуют только те, чьё имя я назову! 
Танцуют только Сергеи, потом Елены, потом Саши и т. д.
Затем dj называет по несколько имён одновременно. 

Выпей и закуси
В коробке (мешке, шляпе) заготовлены листочки с надписями: 

Из носика чайника 
С ладошки 
С ладошки соседа 
Из банки трехлитровой 
Из наперстка 
Из бумажного кулечка 
Стоя на стуле на одной ноге 
Из горлышка 
На брудершафт с кем хочется 
Аниматор предлагает гостям тащить по одной записке из коробки и пить, как указано в записке.
Когда выпил, участник тащит записку из другой коробки, где указано, как следует закусывать.
Во второй коробке (мешке, шляпе) лежит листочки: 
Выпил? А закуски не будет! 
Вместо закуски попрыгай на одной ножке 
Скажи: "Меньше надо пить!" 
Закуси, не трогая пищу руками 
Занюхай рукавом соседа 
Выбери закуску с закрытыми глазами 
С песней на устах 
Запей другим напитком 
Скажи: "После первой (второй, третьей...) не закусывают"

----------


## Элен

Как один
Участвуют две пары или больше.
В каждой паре связывают руки играющих: правую руку одного с левой рукой другого.
Перед парами на столах лежат одинаковые коробки, перевязанные тесемками.
Задача: по сигналу аниматора развязать тесемку, открыть коробку, в которой еще коробка, затем сверток, потом мешочек и т. д.
Все это – оперируя связанными руками и помогая свободными.
Это не так просто.
Кто быстрее доберется до приза?
Подчеркнем: коробки и их начинка должны быть одинаковыми. 

Быстро - медленно
>> Медленный танец.
Dj:
- Медленная музыка сейчас сменится быстрой. Затем быстрая сменится медленной… Ваша задача: под быструю музыку танцевать быстро, по одиночке, под медленную - медленно, парами. Запомнили? Не перепутаете?
Dj чередует быстрый и медленный треки. Делает это все чаще, так что под конец музыка меняется уже через несколько тактов.
Самые ловкие и изобретательные танцоры награждаются призами.
Особенно любят эту игру дети.

----------


## Инна Р.

Спасибо, Элен  :flower:  , очень интересные конкурсы, особенно мне понравился танцевальный, я вообще питаю к ним страсть...

----------


## Кубаночка

*mona_81*,
  по вопросу эстафет для гостей
невеста со своей командой, жених со своей (человек по 10-12) в две шеренги лицом друг к другу
1-передатть по шеренге рукопожатие от невесты(жениха)- до последнего и обратно.
2-так же передаём поцелуй в щёчку.
3-так же объятие с похлопыванием по спине
4-даю маленькую льдинку, чтобы растопили. Кто быстрее- у того горячее сердца.
5-а теперь повернулись друг к другу лицом 2 шеренги и обнялись. Победила дружба!

----------


## Инна Р.

> эстафет для гостей
> невеста со своей командой, жених со своей (человек по 10-12) в две шеренги лицом друг к другу


Здорово!

----------


## REVLEHA

Недавно на свадьбе провела конкурс-он старый,но чуточку переделала ---прошло на ура!!!!!!!!!Вобщем дело предстоит так....
Вызываються два парня,без комплексов и очень любвиобильные.Дается первое задание-собрать себе горем.Можно приводить,а если сопротивляються,то приносить на руках.Вобшем чем больше тем лучше,на это задание даеться одна минута.
Потом считаем женщин,у кого больше сразу начинают кричать ,радываться,куча восторга-и тут я их немного обламываю и говорю что суть конкурса заключаеться не в этом(в этом моменте,тоже море восторга).
Второе задание возлагаеться на женщин-оба гарема становяться вокруг своего падишаха,и беруться за кончик его рубашки(перед этим я говорю,чтоб мужчины вытащили рубашки из штанов).
Дальше задание такое-будет звучать музыка,и кто первый из дам догадаеться что делать-тот и молодец.Естественно звучит СТРИПТИЗ Joe Cocker-при первых акордах этой песни женщины начинают раздевать мужчин с криками восторга,но после того как они разденут до пояса я их останавливаю и вновь обламываю,что суть конкурса заключаеться не в этом,а том....у кого из падишахов будет больше всего отпечатков губ на оголенном торсе и спине-тот и выиграл...
Забыла очень важную вещь написать-после того как ребята набрали горем я даю задание женщинам накрасить губы и вернуться в гарем.
Потом скитаем поцелуи-выигравшему приз,и это ещё не все.Ставлю таркана и предлагаю падишахам станцевать перед своим гаремом,а потом в свою очередь гарем танцует пере подишахом под восточные сказки.
Очень хорошо этим конкурсом вытаскивать на танцы.

----------


## REVLEHA

*Кубаночка*,
 класс!!!!!!!!!молодец!!!!!

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Выпей и закуси
> В коробке (мешке, шляпе) заготовлены листочки с надписями: 
> 
> Из носика чайника 
> С ладошки 
> С ладошки соседа 
> Из банки трехлитровой 
> Из наперстка 
> Из бумажного кулечка 
> ...


очень интересно. Это может быть застольным моментом. Уже под конец. Или нет.... Надо подумать. В общем, мне понравилось на стадии прочтения. Если сделаю- обязательно напишу!!!!

И понравился конкурс "быстро - медленно".  Нормальная идея для танцевального отделения.
*
ЭЛЕН!!! спасибо за информацию!!!*  :Ok:

----------


## TravelNK

Вставлю свои пять копеек.

Старая тема, но тут я ее не видела. Проводится во время застолья, желательно в начале банкета. 

Задаем вопросы всем гостям на тему хорошо ли они знают как теперь зовут их новых родственников. Начинаю с простого(свекровь, теща и тп) - ну и по мере сложности(внучатый племянник, золовка). Если родственников много - прошу и визуально представить названную персону( это особенно приятно людям старшего поколения). и под конец загадываю какую-нибудь загадку на смекалку. Например:
Кем нашей невесте приходится внучатый племянник ее двоюродной бабушки?(брат невесты). Отгадавшему - приз

----------


## Инна Р.

> как теперь зовут их новых родственников.


Я недавно столкнулась с таким фактом :жених не знал отчества своего родного папы, звонил по телефону, спрашивал. Так что я боюсь задавать такие вопросы, что бы не ставить людей при всех в позорное положение.
Если родных не знают, что уж говорить про новых...:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Вставлю свои пять копеек.
> 
> Старая тема, но тут я ее не видела. Проводится во время застолья, желательно в начале банкета. 
> 
> Задаем вопросы всем гостям на тему хорошо ли они знают как теперь зовут их новых родственников. Начинаю с простого(свекровь, теща и тп) - ну и по мере сложности(внучатый племянник, золовка). Если родственников много - прошу и визуально представить названную персону( это особенно приятно людям старшего поколения). и под конец загадываю какую-нибудь загадку на смекалку. Например:
> Кем нашей невесте приходится внучатый племянник ее двоюродной бабушки?(брат невесты). Отгадавшему - приз


Иногда это получается коряво...
Кто то когото не знает...
Делаю проще предварительно опрашиваю молодых и мам пап на предмет их прямых родственников
Кто брат сестра(дядя тетя) откуда, степень близости, их их увлечения, пристрастия, на худой конец профессия.
Дале за столом.
"А сейчас я передам слово гостю который украсит наш стол в ближайшие пять минут, он не только человек у котрого золотые руки до локтя а выше платиновые он не только кудесник- рукодельник, мастер мебельщик, любая деревяшка в руках корого становится шкафом купе, он - дядя Коля, и это еще не все он родной дядя Коля нашего жениха, аплодисмены Николаю Петровичу...
ну и в таком духе про всех..

----------


## Инна Р.

> Делаю проще предварительно опрашиваю молодых и мам пап на предмет их прямых родственников
> Кто брат сестра(дядя тетя) откуда, степень близости, их их увлечения, пристрастия, на худой конец профессия.
> Дале за столом.


А вот это напряжно для меня, всегда боюсь что нибудь перепутать или забыть... подскажите, как надо тренировать память, на предмет имён, а главное зрительную, они бывают такие похожие, безликие, что ли эти родственники, одинаково серенькие, как их не перепутать в середине банкета, если тебе его показали в начале?

----------


## Ильич

> А вот это напряжно для меня, всегда боюсь что нибудь перепутать или забыть... подскажите, как надо тренировать память, на предмет имён, а главное зрительную, они бывают такие похожие, безликие, что ли эти родственники, одинаково серенькие, как их не перепутать в середине банкета, если тебе его показали в начале?


Я имею отвратительную память и имена молодых перед свадьбой записываю на левом запястье..
Но зрение пока впорядке, есть планшетка з информацией и я ей артистично пользуюсь... и все дела...

----------


## Инна Р.

> и я ей артистично пользуюсь... и все дела...


А вы с гарнитурой работаете? бегу к кому то из родни с двумя микрофонами, один ему дать, один себе, мало ли комментарии какие возникнут, ещё и планшетку - артистично не получится, гарнитуру боюсь покупать, вдруг чё ляпну...:smile:

----------


## TravelNK

> Делаю проще предварительно опрашиваю молодых и мам пап на предмет их прямых родственников


От молодых у меня всегда список гостей с указанием родственных связей, профессий и всех прочих атрибутов(буйный, смирный и тп), и, чтоб казуса не было, уже на самом банкете спрашиваю все ли на месте. Конечно с собой носить весь "талмуд"  - некорректно, я делаю маленькие заготовки с записями по размеру ладони на подобные конкурсы.
А вот микрофон стараюсь только в своих руках держать (поздравления, понятно дело, не в счет) - такие персоналии бывают - им только в "палочку покричать" охота всякие скабрезности.

----------


## Инна Р.

> А вот микрофон стараюсь только в своих руках держать (поздравления, понятно дело, не в счет) -


А я наоборот, один микрофон, невзначай на столе оставляю, что б не бубнили себе под нос поздравления разные. Ничего плохого не говорят. иногда, правда подпевают все время музыке, но если совсем ужасно подпевают, я нахожу предлог, и отбираю, а если хорошо - пусть получают кайф!:smile:

----------


## Yuli4ka

*TravelNK*,





> Например:
> Кем нашей невесте приходится внучатый племянник ее двоюродной бабушки?(брат невесты). Отгадавшему - приз


Класс!!!!!  

НИкогда не думала какая у меня память. Но получается, что в течении свадьбы, я запоминаю имена почти всех гостей. Иногда - большинства. Людей это очень впечатляет..

Я шучу, что в старости, когда маразм шарахнет, все забуду, буду бубнеть свадебные стихи ("Как крылья горного орла....") и имена своих молодых.... :)))

----------


## Pugachiha

У меня тоже память ужасная до такой степени, что могу запариться и даже молодых и родителей назвать не теми именами. Поэтому без листика никуда не хожу. А зрительная - так вообще финиш. Родственники подходят, чё-то хотят, а я смотрю - ты кто?

----------


## lav1979

Здравствуйте всем!
1. Сначала всем вам ОООООООООООООООООООООООООООООгромное спасибо за вашу работу, за вашы мысли и идеи, прочитала весь этот топик -просто клад!
2. Я тоже веду свадьбы, совсем недавно, но дело это очень люблю
3. Мой вклад. В принципе тут много всего уже написали, нового ничего не скажу, но напишу свои вариации на тему....))
Конкурс Пакет -у меня называется посылкой или главным призом от спонсора. Провожу его так. Выношу коробку, и говорю -вот типа пришла пришла посылка, но кому же достанется? Ааа, тут написано -достанется девушке в самой короткой юбке. Выходят желающие (или их назначает жених) и провожу дефиле -под музычку эротитечную они проходятся, председатель жюри (я выбираю) выбиарет победителя. Ей вручается посылка. Она открывает, там ес-но след. запись -достанется например самому высокому и по такой же схеме. В заключении -для самых счастливых в этом зале)) -и молодоженам достается крошечная коробочка, в которой соска)) и тост за детей след-но. 

Я делаю кроссворд о молодых и показываю его на экране. Всегда идет на ура. Делаю так. Сначала собственно сам скелет. А потом подставляю слова, по одному, то есть картинок получается столько же, сколько и слов. Причем еще вставляю доп.картинки в кроссорд. Наример вопрос любимая игрушка -ответ: мишка -вставляю слово мишка и картинку смешного медведя. (в фотошопе делаю). Затем эти получившиеся "листы" вставляю в обычную презентацию Павер Поинт по порядку конечно. Делаю презентацию. 
И получается при каждом отгаданном слове я нажимаю кнопочку и у меня поялвется картинка с кроссвордом и словом, и так постепенно заполняется весь кроссорд -чудеса техники)))) 
объясняльщик из меня просто пипец... 

Еще мне нравится игра. Вызываю 6 девушек. Говорю -принесите мне по бокалу вина. кто быстрее. Последняя -выбывает. Следущих прошу принести по зажигалке -та же схема -потом галстук, потом рубашку и в закл -брюки мужские.... Мужики с такой скоростью их снимают -прелесть, а дамы пищат в восторге. Мужиков конечно награждаю. 

Танцевальный конкурс. 2 варианта
1. В центре кружком 5 девушек, вокруг кружком 6 мужчин. Танцуют по кругу -девушки в одну сторону, мужики в другую. Музыка останавливается, мужики ловтя дам, кому не досталась -выходит и уводит любую девушку. И так далее. 
2. Наоборот, в центре спинами друг к другу стоят 5 мужчин. : женщин танцуют вокруг, мужчины тоже. При остановке музыки дамам нужно заскочить к мужикам на ручки. Далее -та же схема, как и в предыд. конк. 

надеюсь, кому нить пригодится.

----------


## Ильич

> У меня тоже память ужасная до такой степени, что могу запариться и даже молодых и родителей назвать не теми именами. Поэтому без листика никуда не хожу. А зрительная - так вообще финиш. Родственники подходят, чё-то хотят, а я смотрю - ты кто?


ВАУ! Я АБСОЛЮТНО ТАКОЙ ЖЕ! никого не запоминаю, ничего не помню! Но если услышал чего то запомню крепко.
И ничего, работаем и даже очень неплохо...kuku

----------


## Инна Р.

> Здравствуйте всем!
> 1. Сначала всем вам ОООООООООООООООООООООООООООООгромное спасибо за вашу работу, за вашы мысли и идеи, прочитала весь этот топик -просто клад!


Теперь тебе, как и всем остальным, будет жутко не хватать времени, сочуствуем...:wink:  А вообще, привет! Вливайся...

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

А я работаю с гарнитурой(кажется так вы её называете) Второй микрофон всегда теряю, потом ищу. кошмар. Этот всегда при мне.  Ляпать не приходилось, я себя умею контролировать. мне очень важно имень свободные руки. Может это моя проблема, но я много руками "разговариваю". Видимо кому как удобно! Вы такие молодцы. Я в восторге от вашего желания двигать вперёд, не остонавливаться. Так мне нелегко было начинать... Очень требовательно подхожу к каждому номеру и мне приятно, что нашла таких неугомонных "тамадов"

----------


## Инна Р.

> в течении свадьбы, я запоминаю имена почти всех гостей. Иногда - большинства. Людей это очень впечатляет..


Юля, молодец!
Конечно, впечатляет. Я если замечаю гостя, от которого можно ждать неизвестно чего, тоже с ним плотно знакомлюсь, с какими то просьбочками обращаюсь, и обязательно запомню как зовут. пару раз по имени назовёшь - и он  или  она -твой сторонник!:smile:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Еще мне нравится игра. Вызываю 6 девушек. Говорю -принесите мне по бокалу вина. кто быстрее. Последняя -выбывает. Следущих прошу принести по зажигалке -та же схема -потом галстук, потом рубашку и в закл -брюки мужские.... Мужики с такой скоростью их снимают -прелесть, а дамы пищат в восторге. Мужиков конечно награждаю.



Под какую музыку это все происходит???





> объясняльщик из меня просто пипец..


Ага, я ничего не поняла... :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мужики с такой скоростью их снимают -прелесть, а дамы пищат в восторге. Мужиков конечно награждаю.


А были когда нибудь, случаи, что никто не снял? Эт я, как всегда сомневаюсь.:smile: , и как его тогда закончить, конкурс?

----------


## lav1979

*Yuli4ka*,
под любую быструю конечно, потому что девушки бегают по залу в описке нужного мне предмета, а когда дело доходит до брюк можно включить...ммм, не знаю как называется, но так еще такой крик УУУаааа))))))))))))))) -реклама памперсов щас идет, там малыш поет эту песню)))

*innca*,
 Снимают, еще как! в крайняк женщины догадывают просто привести мужика))) -за брючки держась)) 
А заканчиваю тостом за мужчин, шуточным -чтобы всегда с такой скоростью для нас женщин раздевались))

----------


## lav1979

а еще вот что я делаю.
Есть такой приборчик -изменяет голос, когда в микрофон говоришь. Так вот я наряжаю гостей в пинеров (штуки3), одного в вожатого и вперед -маршируют и читают стихи молодым такими визглявыми голосочками -так  здорово, все валяются.
Или конкурс можно с этими голосами провести для жениха и невесты:1. угадать голос жениха среди других -для невесты и наоборот. Причем голос можно ведь изменять как на возглявый, так и на низкий страшный бас)))

----------


## Очарование

Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы поинтересоваться, кто как проводит первый торжественный стол? Помимо, конечно, предоставления слов родителям и близким?! Кто какие игры застольные проводит, какие кричалки Вы применяете? У меня, например, на первом столе молодожены сдают экзамен на поцелуи, гости за этим наблюдают и подсказывают им.Еще я провожу знакомство с гостями, прошу прокричать имя жениха, тех, кто пришел со стороны жениха, а потом те, кто пришел со стороны невесты, кричат ее имя, иногда кричат "поздравляю", сначала родственники с одной стороны, потом родственники с другой стороны, потом друзья. Также можно кричать всем мужчинам, потом всем женщинам и т.д. Вот еще видела проводят "шумелки" конкурс застольный кто лучше сыграет подручными средствами (вилками ложками) на посуде (на тарелках, бокалах, бутылках), победителя выбирают молодожены!! Сама не проводила, но смотрелось это весьма!!!:biggrin: 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, как веселите еще не "разогретых" гостей???!!! Ну и разогретых тоже:biggrin:

----------


## Кубаночка

*lav1979*,
 Как интересно!!!
Быстро колись, что за штука такая на микрофон? :Aga:

----------


## Кубаночка

Ой, народ,  ещё такую штуку вспомнила! 
Цепи любви.
Ленту атласную подлиннее берём. 2 штуки. (Метров по 5 каждая, в клубочек свёрнута). Одну невесте в руку, вторую- жениху. Задача молодожёнов- чтоб эта ленточка была продета через как можно большее число гостей (в петлицу, через рукав, через дырку для пуговицы, шлёвку для ремня и т.д.)

----------


## lav1979

*Кубаночка*,
 она не на микрофон одевается, а это спец прибор, не помню как называется. Я просто в фирме такой работаю -мы торгуем профессиональным музыкальным оборудованием, кастати есть филиал в Москве)) -так что могу чем смогу помочь. Так вот эта штука специально отдельно продается, че т типа процессора эффектов называется, што ли...)) я уточню и напишу точно, как ето делается (у ди-джея)))

----------


## Ильич

> Здравствуйте всем!
> Еще мне нравится игра. Вызываю 6 девушек. Говорю -принесите мне по бокалу вина. кто быстрее. Последняя -выбывает. Следущих прошу принести по зажигалке -та же схема -потом галстук, потом рубашку и в закл -брюки мужские.... Мужики с такой скоростью их снимают -прелесть, а дамы пищат в восторге. Мужиков конечно награждаю. 
> 
> .


Дас ис фантастик!  :flower:  
Заставить мужика снять штаны на свадьбе..... :flower:  
Если не секрет в каком уголке нашей некогда  большой Родины это происходит? 
В нашем славном Запорожье до этого еще никто не додумался.....

----------


## lav1979

*Ильич*,
 уважаемый)  енто в Иркутске происходит)))

----------


## Иринка Бафф

у нас  иногда и не то случается на свадьбах, :Vah:  почему нет? я вот как ведущая направляю действие, то есть предлагаю мягкий вариант стрптиза,(к примеру)то есть с резинками,но если народ раздевается дальше,что его за  иштаны держать? пусть отрываются.....kuku и это касается всего....есть у меня частушечный конкурс, но если в ентих частушках проскальзывает ненормативная лексика? а если от самого заказчика? что ему рот затыкать? :Oj:   кто платит тот и танцует....... :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от lav1979  
> Здравствуйте всем!
> Еще мне нравится игра. Вызываю 6 девушек. Говорю -принесите мне по бокалу вина. кто быстрее. Последняя -выбывает. Следущих прошу принести по зажигалке -та же схема -потом галстук, потом рубашку и в закл -брюки мужские.... Мужики с такой скоростью их снимают -прелесть, а дамы пищат в восторге. Мужиков конечно награждаю. 
> 
> .
> 
> Дас ис фантастик!  
> Заставить мужика снять штаны на свадьбе..... 
> ...


Вот только что с юбилея и перед сном почитала форум, столько новенького, особенно флаеры и этикеточки понравились и когда только скачка заработает?
Ну что могу сказать про раздевание мужчин до трусов. Это, конечно, смотря  в какой компании.
Я вот тоже провожу  такой конкурс. 
После медленного танца, под конец которого я раздаю парам по конфетке или по цветочку и прошу их остаться. И вот заканчивается танец, я благодарю пары и приглашаю их принять участие у конкурсе. Колличество пар может быть  от 6 до 15. Ставлю стулья и прошу   девушек сесть, а партнёров прошу  встать на расстоянии. Это уж когда как получается, бывает, что и  на 3 метра друг от друга, а вот сегодня  было метра полтора всего. Прошу мужчин если кто-то в галстуке, а у других нет- снять его. Желательно чтобы  участники остались в рубашках. И вот, я говорю, что девчонки мне сейчас должны будут,  как заиграет музыка, приносить по одному  предмету туалета их партнёра. Принесли, сели, ждём остальных. Например, кричу в микрофон. Снимаем рубашки. Потом: А сейчас ремни, потом говорю: мужские брюки. И, знаете с каким азартом бугут снимать? Правда сейчас стало прохладно и я брюки не снимаю, но в микрофон объявляю, что я пошутила про брюки и мне нужны мужские туфли. А теперь самое приятное- мужские носки!
Короче, мужчинки остаются топлес и босиком:)
И вот я выбираю победителей: трёх самых пузатых мужчин. И говорю, что вот не понимаю, и почему говорят, что танец живота должны танцевать женщины? Хотя вот это достоинство, этот живот есть практически у каждого мужчины и нежно их так похлопываю по брюшку. И говорю, что вот только сегодня и только у нас для вас, девчонки, мужчины исполняют танец живота. У меня есть  три повязочки с монетами для танца живота, мы одеваем их на мужчин. Зрелище- КРАСОТИЩА!Иногда ещё переодеваем в восточный костюм или парня или моя дочка выходит в восточном костюме и я говорю, что вот сейчас инструктор вам будет показывать движения, а вы  будете повторять. Врубаем ХАБИБИ и вперёд. Ой, это надо видеть!!! Это супер!!!Девчонок прошу поддержать  своих парней и все вместе зажигают.

----------

alena. (24.09.2019)

----------


## Djazi

Забыла сказать, что раздеваем под Пеленицу. Буду рада,  если кому-то понравится этот конкурс. Только, конечно, нужно обговаривать всё с клиентами. А какой сегодня был стриптиз у нас!!!  И настоящий и потом мы переодели двух мужчин  и они срывали друг с друга одежду, не свою, а  наш реквизит. Особенно все отпали, когда один снял с другого стринги и с таким кайфом поднёс их к носу , понюхал и бросил  потом. Все визжали просто от восторга. А что вытворяла наша Аллегрова! На столы залазила, на мужчин. Как мне понравились гости, дай бог всем таких и работа покажется сказкой.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Ольга,молодец! так держать! вот что хотелось бы спросить,какая у вас подводка под "артистов".Просто приехали поздравить артисты? и под какую музыку? то есть практикуете ли вы минусовки,чтоб артисты сами что-нить сбацали?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Недавно на одной свадьбе, где была моя подруга, ведущая проводила такую фишечку, направленную просто на поднятие настроения гостей...текст был примерно следующий....
> Кто сегодня выспался хлопайте в ладоши,


Большое тебе спасибо, за "хлополку".  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Вчера испробовала . гостей 50 чел.
немного переделала слова. Хлопали отчаяно, в конце шквал аплодисментов. Людям очень понравилось. А мне то как!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Djazi*,
 Олечка, классная идея! Я только её немного под себя подогнала, если ты не против?!
У нас набедренные повязки с монетками очень дорого стоят, то я повязываю просто кусок материала типа платка, а поверх пояс, на котором визят погремушки - те которые вешаю на колясочки - шарики в одной связке - сравнительно дёшево и сердито - не боишься. что порвут. Зато какой звук!

----------


## Sens

*lav1979*,



> Я делаю кроссворд о молодых и показываю его на экране. Всегда идет на ура. Делаю так. Сначала собственно сам скелет. А потом подставляю слова, по одному, то есть картинок получается столько же, сколько и слов. Причем еще вставляю доп.картинки в кроссорд. Наример вопрос любимая игрушка -ответ: мишка -вставляю слово мишка и картинку смешного медведя. (в фотошопе делаю). Затем эти получившиеся "листы" вставляю в обычную презентацию Павер Поинт по порядку конечно. Делаю презентацию. 
> И получается при каждом отгаданном слове я нажимаю кнопочку и у меня поялвется картинка с кроссвордом и словом, и так постепенно заполняется весь кроссорд -чудеса техники)))) 
> объясняльщик из меня просто пипец...


А вот это ооочень интересно, а что за экран? - проектор используешь? Если можно, подробней, пожалуйста...

----------


## Элен

> Дас ис фантастик!  
> Заставить мужика снять штаны на свадьбе..... 
> Если не секрет в каком уголке нашей некогда  большой Родины это происходит? 
> В нашем славном Запорожье до этого еще никто не додумался.....


 :biggrin: У  нас,в  Германии  вчера  со  скоростью  ветра   штаны  снимали:biggrin:  Для  многих  это  оказалось  самым  коронным  номером. :Vah:   Девчонки  пищали  от  восторга. Причём  тот  с  которого  брюки  сняли,даже  не  понял  зачем?:biggrin: Классная  была  свадебка... :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> У нас,в Германии вчера со скоростью ветра штаны снимали


Девочки, у кого мужики брюки снимают, предлагаю вам маленький прикол- когда он стоит в одних трусах - нужно сказать- ВОТ он наш финалист! А теперь предлагаю вам СУПЕРИГРУ! ( только приз приготовьте, а то вдруг и трусы снимет):smile:

----------


## lav1979

*Sens*,
 Да, здесь нужон проектор, экран и ноутбук (или комп обычный). Вместо экрана можно любое белое полотно или стену.

----------


## Вета

> какая у вас подводка под "артистов".Просто приехали поздравить артисты? и под какую музыку? то есть практикуете ли вы минусовки,чтоб артисты сами что-нить сбацали?


Усаживаю гостей на места, говоря, что для них подготовлено представление и артисты уже готовы блеснуть талантом. 

Сегодня, сейчас и только для вас,
Совершив по миру круиз 
Выступает шоу-группа "Сюрприз"! 
 Гости, наливай по дозе - апплодируем Глюкозе!
(Далее включается фрагмент из репертуара конкретного певца, обычно это куплет+припев, и переодетый гость показывает на что он способен)
После каждого выступления - благодарности и апплодисменты артисту, прошу его задержаться и приглашаю следующего...
Заканчиваю шоу Сердючкой - где уже звучит полная (не укороченная) песня под которую танцуют все - и "артисты" и гости. :Ok:

----------


## цветок

*Вета*,Усаживаю гостей на места, говоря, что для них подготовлено представление и артисты уже готовы блеснуть талантом. 

Я подвожу к выходу артистов стихами.
К выходу Пугачёвой или Аллегровой:
"Встречайте!Оставив гастроли, коцертные залы,
и лучшие роли.
Прекрасная гостья приехала к нам..."

К выходу Сердючки:"Юбиляра поздравить и гостей позабавить,
Издалёка примчалась и надолго осталась..."

Не буду повторяться,я их уже  писала в какой-темке в августе.

Естественно певцов соответственно наряжаю и они танцуют и поют под
фонограммы.
Пугачёва:"Мадам Брошкина",Аллегрова:"Угонщица"
Леонтьев::Казанова",Сердючка"Чита-Дрита"

----------


## Очарование

> · 
> 
> Застольные игры:
> · История любви
> ·


ОЙ, можно почитать несколько вариантов "Ваших историй любви"????:smile:  Очень хочу попробовать!!!

----------


## Очарование

> Большое тебе спасибо, за "хлополку".    Вчера испробовала . гостей 50 чел.
> немного переделала слова. Хлопали отчаяно, в конце шквал аплодисментов. Людям очень понравилось. А мне то как!


ОЙ, а что за хлопушечка!!???

----------


## Инна Р.

> ОЙ, а что за хлопушечка!!???


Это в этой темке на 10 стр. правда, я много переделала. если нужно, попозже могу свой вариант шлёпнуть.

----------


## Очарование

> Это в этой темке на 10 стр. правда, я много переделала. если нужно, попозже могу свой вариант шлёпнуть.


Спасибо! Очень бы и хотелось на ваш вариант посмотреть!

----------


## Ильич

Прочитал я восторженные отклики про снятие брюк. :frown: 
Мда... Много думал. И понял, если дама ведет конкурс, да еще эффектная то для нее и не то с себя мужики снимут... 
А если я это попрошу сделать, то мужики потом с меня снимут все и надают по голой :Jopa:  

Увы , не моя эстетика...

Вот тут я не пойму - яйца катать - пошло. А штаны снимать - нет...

----------


## Ильич

Вот очень хочется побыть гостем на одной из всадеб со снятием брюк с ряжеными.. с тем чего я вообще не делаю...
Оказаться внутри...
Даст бог когда нибудь получится...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Вот тут я не пойму - яйца катать - пошло. А штаны снимать - нет...
> __________________


 и понимать нечего- яйца катать-конкурс от тамады идёт,то есть как бы я предлагаю......:confused: а вот если они в стриптизе штаны САМИ снимают- то это идёт от них а не от меня , а потому я умываю руки.....kuku

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Оказаться внутри...


смотрите как бы вы без штанов не оказались :Vah:

----------


## Ильич

> и понимать нечего- яйца катать-конкурс от тамады идёт,то есть как бы я предлагаю......:confused: а вот если они в стриптизе штаны САМИ снимают- то это идёт от них а не от меня , а потому я умываю руки.....kuku


Так этоже тамада предлагает - принесите мне брюки!
От кого же как не от милой дамы с микрофоном  это все идет...

Согласен - если сами снимают то бог с ними - хоть голыми бегайте .. но создавать эту ситуацию - я считаю это уже слишком...
Или нет? 
А чо весело, прикольно, все ржут.... На семейники посмотрим, у кого какой рисунок...
Потом пойдем дальше будем с дам колготы снимать, там и до трусов доберемся, а чо весело, прикольно.. кто первым принес красные стринги тот и победил...
Гы гы гы

----------


## Инна Р.

> Очень бы и хотелось на ваш вариант посмотреть!


кто пришёл сюда на свадьбу-хлопайте в ладоши!
кто пришёл сюда покушать-хлопайтетоже!
если вы молодожёны - хлопайте в ладоши!
если вы свидетели - хлопайте тоже!
если вы родители- хлопайте в ладоши!
остальная вся родня-хлопайте тоже!
если здесь сидят друзья-хлопайте в ладоши!
и коллеги по работе - хлопайте тоже!
если вы пришли сженой - хлопайте в ладоши!
если с мужем кто пришёл - хлопайте тоже!
Если в юбке вы пришли - хлопайте в ладоши!
те, кто в брюках, вдруг пришёл-хлопайте тоже!
Кто сегодня спал всю ночь - хлопайте в ладоши!
кто всю ночь в любовь играл - хлопайте тоже!
кто Серёжу, Лену - любит - хлопайте в ладоши!
кто желает счастья им- хлопайте тоже!

----------


## Инна Р.

ребят, ни у кого нет какой нибудь штуки для клоунов- подруга подарила мне 2 клоунских парика, колпаки и воротники. теперь ломаю голову - как бы их вставить в прогу? какое нибудь задание, прям сломала уже голову, и ничего прикольного, хоть в цирк иди!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*innca*,
 осваивайте детские праздники-сам бог велел! и клоунские костюмы пригодятся!

----------


## Инна Р.

Это понятно, только я думаю, что взрослым тоже можно придумать что то.
Значит, всё таки в цирк идти...:smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Вызывается 7 человек или 2 команды по 7 чел. Раздаются буквы ПОДАРКИ зачитываются загадки, и она должны составить слова быстро 

На подарки
Чтоб с годочками детишек
Был бы полный огород,
Нужно точно, без сомнений
Вам скорей пополнить РОД!

Если все в семье отлично,
Это очень добрый знак!
Чтобы не было, как в басне
Там, где лебедь, щука, РАК!

Пожелаем в этой жизни
Облететь весь целый мир
Это будет чуть попозже, 
А пока продолжим  ПИР!

Дом пусть будет полной чашей,
Гости ходят прям с утра!
Будет черной, будет красной, 
На столе вашем – ИКРА!

Если вы пришли на свадьбу,
То кричите – горько!
А домой пришли под утро, 
Ждет вас дома – ПОРКА!

Все слова вы угадали,
Поднимайте чарки!
Будут гости с наслажденьем,
Вам дарить – ПОДАРКИ!

А теперь мы начнем представленье
Подарков свадебных врученье,
Гостей любезных поздравленья,
Друзей и старших наставленья.
Встаньте, супруги молодые!
Пришли к вам близкие, родные:
Поздравить вас, вручить свои дары.
Смотрите представленье свадебной игры!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

еще игра: вызываете 3 мужчин, лучше моложе и не сильно пьяных . показываете им 3 движения. 1- веревочка ногами назад, 2- вдаль смотрящий, 3- присядка. Задача - мол сейчас будет играть мелодия Яблочко, нужно каждому выполнять свои двежения, но как только я дам вам знак( либо хлопок в ладоши, либо еще что) нужно поменять движения, но не повторяться, если один поменял, другие должны тоже сменить)))
Хохот всегда такой, неразбрериха, но ничего пляшут до победного, а в конце просто дать им наплясаться))

----------


## Инна Р.

> мол сейчас будет играть мелодия Яблочко,


Инна, интересно. А я музыку не пришлёшь? Всё танцуем, а вот Яблочко ещё не танцевали.:smile:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Вот что есть у меня:

----------


## Инна Р.

Юля, спасибо за Яблочки, начну разучивать движэения...:smile:

----------


## Вета

> еще игра: вызываете 3 мужчин, лучше моложе и не сильно пьяных . показываете им 3 движения. 1- веревочка ногами назад, 2- вдаль смотрящий, 3- присядка. Задача - мол сейчас будет играть мелодия Яблочко, нужно каждому выполнять свои двежения, но как только я дам вам знак( либо хлопок в ладоши, либо еще что) нужно поменять движения, но не повторяться, если один поменял, другие должны тоже сменить)))
> Хохот всегда такой, неразбрериха, но ничего пляшут до победного, а в конце просто дать им наплясаться))


Я уже описывала свой вариант проведения розыгрыша с "Яблочком" - использую  на выкп туфельки или невесты или мест молодых. Вызываем жениха с друзьями, да хоть всех мужчин. Предлагаю за туфельку станцевать рус. нар. танец - "Яблочко". "1-ый раз танцуем вместе со мной, я показываю движения - вы повторяете, 2-ой раз - танцуете сами."  Включается музыка народного "Яблочка" и начинаем: 1 движение - "Биноколь", руки к глазам и покачиваемся из стороны в сторону - "выглядываем землю" - "Не увидели - лезем по канату! Веселее!" - это 2-е движение; 3-е - "Увидели землю! Поплыли!; 4-е- "Обрадовались земле - пошли вприсядку!; 5 - "Устали- вытираем пот со лба, руками поочереди". Всё - музыка обрываеться - теперь всё тоже самое, но самостоятельно! Движения не изменять, только как научились!"
 И врубается современная музыка, последнее время - "Дастинейшен" классно идёт (может, конечно, не правильно по русски написала):tongue:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Инна, интересно. А я музыку не пришлёшь? Всё танцуем, а вот Яблочко ещё не танцевали.
> __________________


я бы с удовольствием, но у меня ничего нет, я даю задание музыканту, с которым работаю, у него все и есть, оо народ уже выслал, мир не без добрых людей





> Юля, спасибо за Яблочки, начну разучивать движэения...
> __________________


можешь еще какие придумать, мне вообще эту игру муж подсказал, из детсва вспомнил, в лагере играли))) а больше нигде не видела))) так что она не замызганная





> И врубается современная музыка, последнее время - "Дастинейшен" классно идёт (может, конечно, не правильно по русски написала)


оо, я не видела, тоже прикольно!))) опробуем

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

а еще знаменитая игра шарик по кругу, на ком музыка остановилась, того вызываем и даем задания:

1.люблю я пару молодую
  она прекрасна и чиста
  в их честь сейчас же я станцую
  задорный танец живота
2.народ сейчас развесилите – лезгинку весело спляшите!
3.спой куплет сейчас  сначала – ах эта свадьба пела и плясала!
  4.расскажи нам откровение, любое веселое стихотворение
  5.нужен обалденный тост, чтобы был как можно прост!
  Рассказать тост с акцентом грузина, чукчи, эстонца.
  6.Фонограмму включим быстро, изобрази мне поп. артиста!
  7.Молодых ты рассмеши, анекдот им расскажи
  8.А ты гостей веселых бойко заставь три раза крикнуть горько.

.
можно кучу всего придумать, кто на что горазд, но надо чтобы за пультом все таки кто то был, самой неудобно прыгать

----------


## Очарование

> *Кубаночка*,
>  она не на микрофон одевается, а это спец прибор, не помню как называется. Я просто в фирме такой работаю -мы торгуем профессиональным музыкальным оборудованием, кастати есть филиал в Москве)) -так что могу чем смогу помочь. Так вот эта штука специально отдельно продается, че т типа процессора эффектов называется, што ли...)) я уточню и напишу точно, как ето делается (у ди-джея)))


Ой, уточни, пожалуйста! Очень интересно!!!

----------


## Элен

> Ой, уточни, пожалуйста! Очень интересно!!!


Проще  просто  скачать  программу  для  изменения  голоса  и  если  есть  компьютер,можно  менять  в  режиме  реального  времени. А  вообще  микшером  можно  изменить  голос  до  неузнаваемости  и  смешно,и  по-детски... Микшер,наверное,есть  у  любого  ди  джея...:smile:

----------


## Ильич

Подсмотрел в сети
Неплохо....

*Прогулка*
Ведущий приглашает для участия в игре две пары. 
Ведущий:
Представьте себе летний теплый вечер. Вы вдвоем прогуливаетесь по берегу реки. Вокруг ни души. Вам хочется прижаться друг к другу, обняться, что вы и делаете.
(Участники выполняют все, о чем рассказывает ведущий.)
Но объятия только распаляют вашу страсть, и вы сливаетесь в страстном поцелуе. И тут юноша замечает проплывающий мимо по реке червонец. На его лице расцветает радостная улыбка. Он показывает девушке на червонец, она его не замечает, снова показывает, и она снова не замечает.
Наконец девушка разглядела зеленую бумажку. Она начала прыгать и восторженно хлопать в ладоши. Юноша пытается достать червонец, тянется за ним с берега, но слишком далеко. Юноша снимает ботинки и заходит в воду, приподнимая брючины, но и этого оказывается недостаточно.
Девушка подбадривает юношу, и он закатывает брюки до колен. Еще шаг вперед, и тут юноша оступается падает в воду и начинает тонуть. Девушка отважно бросается спасать любимого. На руках выносит его на берег. Делает ему искусственное дыхание и, забывая о червонце, прижимает его голову к своей груди.
Уважаемые участники, замрите, пожалуйста, в той позе, не двигайтесь. Дорогие гости, только что перед вами предстали участники конкурса на самую жертвенную женскую любовь и на самые красивые мужские ноги.
(Победители определяются по громкости аплодисментов гостей и получают призы.)

----------


## АсичкаД

*Ильич*,
 прикольненько!!!!! Спасибо!!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Ильич

> Ой, уточни, пожалуйста! Очень интересно!!!


Ответ от lav1979: Про штучку 

ну значит так. Эта штучка называется Процессор эффектов Multi Voice. Стоит у нс 198$. Он присоединятеся к микшерному пульту, или усилку и по мере надобности включается, и регулируется голос -низкий, высокий и т.п. 
В Москве в нашем филиале я думаю есть. Можно позвонить узнать, они также могут сказать есть ли у наших дилеров на Украине)):

Похожее нашел вот здесь: http://www.eurosound.ru/special_offers/default.htm
А разобравшись понял что современный  микшерский пульт все это может сам

EuroSound FORCE-630	активный микшерный пульт 2x 250 Вт@4 Ом,3моно,3 стерео,6 предусил.,МАСТЕР EQ, 32- бит.проц.эфф., 256 прогр. с 3-мя ячейк. памяти
Это на http://www.eurosound.ru/price.htm

----------


## Очарование

[QUOTE=Ильич;571752]Ответ от lav1979: Про штучку 

ну значит так. Эта штучка называется Процессор эффектов Multi Voice. Стоит у нс 198$. Он присоединятеся к микшерному пульту, или усилку и по мере надобности включается, и регулируется голос -низкий, высокий и т.п. 
В Москве в нашем филиале я думаю есть. Можно позвонить узнать, они также могут сказать есть ли у наших дилеров на Украине)):

Похожее нашел вот здесь: http://www.eurosound.ru/special_offers/default.htm
А разобравшись понял что современный  микшерский пульт все это может сам

EuroSound FORCE-630	активный микшерный пульт 2x 250 Вт@4 Ом,3моно,3 стерео,6 предусил.,МАСТЕР EQ, 32- бит.проц.эфф., 256 прогр. с 3-мя ячейк. памяти
Это на http://www.eurosound.ru/price.htm[/QUO


Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Очарование

Игра застольная для молодоженов «Семь Я»
 Дорогие молодожены, давайте вспомним школу класс так третий! Когда все мы проходили разбор слова по частям! Так вот скажите мне, пожалуйста, из каких двух слов состоит слово семья!?? Так правильно, а теперь скажите, пожалуйста, слово семья из скольких слов состоит, правильно, а чем является слово семь??? КОРЕНЬ. А  «я» ОКОНЧАНИЕ??? Так вот, дорогие молодожены, сейчас вы будете должны задать друг другу семь вопросов, ответами на эти вопросы должно быть одно слово «Я» !!!
Первый задает, например, вот такой вопрос: 
- кто меня очень сильно любит?
Второй отвечает:
-Я
И т.д. 
-кто будет деньги зарабатывать?
-кто будет посуду мыть? И т.д.

----------


## Лраиса

Шуточный гороскоп!!!! ЛОВИТЕ......


Не надо быть сегодня скромным	Вы напьетесь до отвала, 
Отзовитесь в зале ОВНЫ.	И уйдете с кем попало.


Молодцы и сорванцы,	Вам сегодня веселиться.
Где у нас сидят ТЕЛЬЦЫ?	Улыбаться и звездиться


Где ребята удальцы?	С кем-то Вы уединитесь,
Всех быстрее БЛИЗНЕЦЫ?	И возможно отдадитесь.


У зодиака много знаков.	Много пить и улыбаться
Теперь хочу я видеть РАКОВ!	Грозит Вам под столом остаться.


Дружно отзовитесь вы.	Вас ждет сегодня быстрое движение,
Цари зверей красавцы ЛЬВЫ!	И очень интимное предложение


Все посмотрим вправо, влево.	Не вливайте в себя много,
Где у нас присели ДЕВЫ?	А то назад всему дорога.


Поднимите-ка носы.	Вы сегодня раздобритесь
Покажитесь нам ВЕСЫ!	Позже всех Вы удалитесь


Очередь по всем законам	Поработал интенсивно.
Встать и выпить СКОРПИОНАМ!	Отдыхай теперь активно.


Здесь все знаки молодцы.	У Вас же завтра чудный шанс
Где прекрасные СТРЕЛЬЦЫ?	С работы требовать аванс


К ведущему не будьте строги	Сегодня пейте, ешьте за других.
И отзовитесь КОЗЕРОГИ!	Не так уж много вечеров таких.


Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее.	Сегодня полное веселье,
Без стесненья ВОДОЛЕИ!	И на неделю настроенье.


Дарят всем свои улыбки	А у Вас сегодня клев,
Замечательные РЫБКИ!	Замечательный улов.

----------


## Очарование

Выкладываю несколько умных вопросы для викторины, подбирала специально для одной свадьбы, молодые попросили все сделать по умному, публика там такая была, может кому пригодится:

1.Откуда пошел обычай кричать на свадьбе Горько?
(Начать можно так: Скажите мне, пожалуйста, какое слово кричат на свадьбе громче всего и чаще всего??? Правильно-Горько, а кто-нибудь знает, откуда пошел этот обычай???Ответ: Этот обычай имеет давнюю историю. Раньше невеста обходила гостей с подносом, гость клал на него деньги, брал чарку, выпивал и говорил «Горько», подтверждая, что выпил именно водку, а не воду. После этого он целовал невесту. Те, кто денег не давали, просто выпивали, со словами «Горько» и довольствовались тем, что наблюдали за поцелуями других.) 

2. Какой напиток на свадебном застолье считался самым главным?
(Это пиво! Оно выступало в роли символа свадьбы! Пиво варили из зерен ржи или ячменя с добавлением хмеля. Пиво, сваренное по старинному рецепту, по поверьям, заключало в себе любовное томленье, жизненное начало, плодородие.)

3. Платье какого цвета было принято одевать невесте до 16 века???
(Начать можно так: С древних времен белый цвет считается символом чистоты и непорочности. Сегодня белый цвет, как правило, ассоциируется с торжественными свадебными церемониями. Традиция одевать невесту в белое родилась во Франции в 16 веке. Во время венчания Марии Стюарт с королем Франциском 2 невеста надела белое платье и белую фату, вот с тех пор и держится эта традиция!!! А вот кто мне может ответить в платье какого цвета было принято невесте идти под венец до16 века???) 


А это загадки:

1. Ни огня ни света, а огнем горит? (Сердце)

2. Что находится между невестой и женихом? (Буква «И»)

3. У всех одно, а у невесты с женихом по половинке? (Сердце)

4. Чего в сердце две? (Буквы «Е»)

9. По свету ходит-бродит, и только двоих сводит? (Судьба)

10. Из какого дерева сделаны стрелы Амура (Кедр)

----------


## Вета

Игра командная с воздушными шариками. Сама ещё не делала, только собираюсь. Но по рассказам играющих - прикольно, необычно, интересно.

Выстраиваються 2 колонны, гости в них - друг за другом.
1. Обычно надутый воздушный шарик надо не поворачиваясь к задистоящему передавать руками: а) над головой;
                                                 б) между ног.
Последний в колонне, получив шарик, перебегает вперёд и встаёт первым и т.д. пока опять не вернёться на своё место 1-й игрок.
Это всё просто и понятно - как всегда. А дальше...

2. Даётся игрокам шарик наполовинну надутый и ещё наполовину заполненный водой. Я так думаю, надо его хорошенько завязать. На всякий случай... и они должны так же его передавть!

----------


## Элен

*Вета*,молодец.Хорошая  идейка  и  новая. Спасибо.:smile:

----------


## Djazi

DJ  Шарик предложил конкурс АПОЖ. А я предлагаю проводить конкурс КАРАОКЕ. Не помню, но показывали по  какому-то каналу что-то похожее.

Назначение: Для застолья, комнаты, зала.
Материальное обеспечение: Магнитофон или плеер с наушниками.
Правила: Участники по очереди надевают наушники и стараются наиболее точно повторять все, что слышат вслух. Для остальных игроков, которые не слышат оригинала, получается очень смешное развлечение.
Примеры и дополнительный материал: Интересно подключать наушники к радио, так, чтобы музыка чередовалась с комментариями диктора, рекламой и сводками. А зрители должны угадать песню.
Рекомендации: Подобное задание может быть выбрано в качестве фанта.

----------


## tamada1980

Свадебные игры  (Все с инета)
Гости, которые собираются на свадьбе, чаще всего видятся друг с другом далеко не каждый день, а то и вовсе не знакомы, как, например, двоюродная бабушка жениха и лучший друг брата невесты… Поэтому цель свадебной игры — познакомить присутствующих друг с другом и вовлечь в водоворот веселья. Интересных игр очень много. Одни из них больше подходят для детей, другие — для молодёжи, третьи — для всех возрастных категорий. Иногда для игр требуется всего несколько участников, иногда в них задействованы все гости. Вы можете выбрать то, что подходит именно для Вас. 
Гладиаторы 
Выбираются два добровольца. Им на талию привязывают нитку длиной до пола, на конце которой — пустой спичечный коробок. Задача каждого — наступая на коробок противника, без помощи рук оторвать его от нитки. Потом победитель играет со следующим игроком. 

Конфетка 
Для этой игры из числа гостей выбирается самый весёлый и любвеобильный. На диван ложится девушка (желательно, одетая в брюки), в губках которой зажата конфета. Игроку завязывают глаза, раскручивают его до потери ориентации в пространстве и говорят, что он должен без помощи рук найти девушку и отобрать у неё конфету. Но дело в том, что на диване уже, без всякой конфеты,  лежит мужчина… Главное, игрок должен быть необидчивым! 

Прищепки 
Выбираются несколько пар, которым завязывают глаза, а затем на их одежду цепляют определённое количество бельевых прищепок (допустим, 10). Задача — по сигналу ведущего как можно быстрее найти и снять прищепки со своего партнёра. Пара, быстрее всех это сделавшая, побеждает. Потом, «на бис», вызываются два человека из зрителей (те, кто громче всех смеялся). Им тоже завязывают глаза, одевают прищепки, но, незаметно для участников, на одну меньше, чем в первый раз… Чего они только не творят, чтобы найти «последнюю», 10-ю прищепку!  
Снайпер  
Этот конкурс лучше проводить ближе к концу праздника. Вам понадобятся пустые бутылки и простые карандаши. Спереди на талию каждому участнику за нитку (длиной см в 40) привязывают карандаш и перед каждым соревнующимся ставят бутылку. Выигрывает тот, кто, по необходимости выделывая при этом невообразимые фигуры, первым опустит в узкое горлышко карандаш. Победителя награждают орденом «Непобедимый и легендарный». 

Толстощекий 
губошлёп 
Двум игрокам выдаётся равное количество карамелек. Первый игрок кладет конфету в рот и говорит слова: «Толстощекий губошлёп». Второй игрок делает то же самое. И так — по очереди. Выигрывает тот, кто последним сможет произнести заветную фразу. Эти свадебные игры разнообразят Ваше торжество, но для настоящего праздника необходим и настоящий свадебный ведущий, и весёлая музыка, и еще много мелочей, о которых знают

БЛАГОДАРСТВЕННЫЕ ПИСЬМА Необходимо: КОНВЕРТЫ + РУЧКИ

Раздайте всем присутствующим по конверту и попросите заполнить поле получателя конверта адресом владельца конверта. После этого, соберите конверты, пусть молодожёны перемешают конверты и вытянут конверт победителя. Победитель получает приз.

После этого эти конверты могут быть использованы для отсылки благодарственных молитвенных писем молодыми. Это избавит молодых от многих трудностей по сбору адресов.

* * *

БРАЧНЫЕ ТАНЦЫ

В эту весёлую игру стоит играть только в очень маленьких компаниях. Зрители становятся в круг. Кто-то первый показывает на игрока из круга с криком «У». Выбранный игрок должен поднять вверх руки, сжать кулаки и немного согнуть их в локтях [как культурист показывает свои бицепсы]; по одному игроку с каждой из сторон от выбранного игрока [назовем его «культурист»] должны сделать следующие движения: одна рука на пояс [та, которая ближе к «культуристу»], вторая рука поднимается вверх, но не сгибается в локте, туловище наклоняется к «культуристу». Все эти движения сопровождаются криками «У». Кто проспал или проворонил, или выгнулся не в ту сторону, или две руки вместо одной поднял — выбывает. И так до двух человек.

Игра представляется в виде шоу-рекламы игроков.

* * *

БУКЕТ Необходимо: БУМАГА + РУЧКИ

Можно предложить зрителям принять участие в песенном конкурсе, посвященном цветам, ведь, как известно, у цветов есть свой язык любви. Цветы лучше смотрятся в букете. Пусть каждый из игроков соберет свой «букет» — тех, кто пришел в одежде того или иного цвета. «Желтый» букет — все, у кого в наряде преобладает этот цвет; «красный» — у кого в одежде больше красных расцветок и так далее. Когда букеты «будут» собраны, то есть сформированы команды, пусть с неравным количеством игроков, можно начинать второй тур этого конкурса «По куплету — от букета!». Командам вручаются цветочки из бумаги, а на них по одной строчке из классической песни о любви. Кто исполнит её лучше, та команда, а, следовательно, и «собиратель букета» одержат победу.

* * *

ВЕРЮ — НЕ — ВЕРЮ! Необходимо: КАРТОЧКИ С РАЗЛИЧНЫМИ СИТУАЦИЯМИ

Можно предложить молодожёнам и «объяснительно-оправдательный» конкурс. Назвать его можно «Верю — не верю».

Ситуацию для конкурса можно задать следующую: «Уставший муж приходит домой, дома беспорядок, кушать нечего. Что случилось? Что скажет жена в своё оправдание, и поверит ли этому муж? Итак, муж сурово смотрит на часы, затем смотрит на супругу и задаёт вопрос: «Милая, что произошло?».

В ответ невеста предлагает свои варианты оправданий, а жених принимает их или нет, говоря при этом «Верю!» или, наоборот, «Не верю!».

* * *

ВОЗДУШНЫЕ БОМБАРДИРОВЩИЦЫ Необходимо: ПАРЫ+ШАРИКИ

На стулья садятся несколько смелых мужчин — «пилотов», на коленях у которых лежит по большому воздушному шарику. Столько же коварных «бомбардировщиц» по команде разбегаются и со всего маху садятся на шарик свого партнера прыгающим манером. Чей шарик лопнет сразу, а «пилот» останется цел и невредим, тот и побеждает. Игра практически всегда приносит несколько поломанных стульев и несколько травм ног.

* * *

В ПОГОНЕ ЗА УЗЕЛКОМ Необходимо: 2 ПАРНЯ+КАРАНДАШИ+ШНУР

В игре участвуют 2 парня. На середине шнура завязывают узелок, а к концам прикрепляют по простому карандашу. Нужно намотать свою часть шнура на карандаш. Кто быстрее дойдет до узелка — победитель.

* * *

ГАЛСТУЧНАЯ ЭСТАФЕТА

Выберите несколько пар (муж, жена или парень и девушка). По сигналу каждая девушка должна развязать галстук своего партнёра, полностью снять его, помахать им зрителям и потом снова его одеть и завязать. Первая, кто закончит, победила. Возможны поощрительные призы за красоту и за уникальность вида узла (Пример: за галстук, завязанный на бантик).

* * *

ДО, РЕ, МИ Необходимо: БУМАЖКИ С ДО,РЕ,МИ…

На праздниках принято поздравлять молодых! Для того чтобы помочь Вам это сделать…

На каждый стол раздаётся по бумажке с написанными в столбик: До, Ре, Ми, Фа, Соль, Ля, Си. Зрителям нужно написать 7 пожеланий или поздравлений, начиная каждое из них с букв ноты. Пример: До — Добродетельная жена — лучше золота она.

* * *

ЕСЛИ ТЫ ЛЮБИШЬ МЕНЯ

Выберите «ведущего». Он должен подойти к человеку в комнате и сказать: «Если ты любишь меня, дорогой(-ая), улыбнись». Человек должен без улыбки ответить: «Я люблю тебя, дорогая, но я просто не могу улыбаться», улыбнувшийся становится «ведущим». «Ведущий» может делать, что угодно (гримасничать, смеяться, горевать, упрашивать и т. п., касаться другого запрещено!), чтобы рассмешить человека.

* * *

ЖИВОЙ КОРИДОР Необходимо: 2 СВЕЧИ

Все гости, а их должно быть не менее 20-ти человек выстраиваются на расстоянии 3 метров в две шеренги друг напротив друга, образуя коридор. Жених и невеста должны пройти через этот коридор с зажженной свечой, сохранив ее пламя. Все гости должны дуть на огонь, но нельзя делать движения руками, ногами и т.д.

* * *

ЗАВИЖИ КОСИЧКУ Необходимо: ТРИ ВЕРЕВКИ + НЕСКОЛЬКО ПАР

Ведущий держит на вытянутой руке три веревочки. Жениху и невесте предлагается завязать косичку, используя только по одной руке (правой и левой), пусть другими руками держат друг друга за уши. Для разнообразия поставьте рядом две других пары. (Косичка может быть хорошей иллюстрацией как триединства Бога, мужа и жены, так и примером совместной жизни)

* * *

ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОСТЬ

Для этой игры вам будет необходимо, оградить невесту от других зрителей. Зрителей просят называть детальные описания невесты (цвет глаз, цвет макияжа, украшения, цвет и форма серег, цвет часов, форма и фасон платья, цвет и форма обуви,…). За каждый новый упомянутый верный факт человек получает одно очко (маленькую карточку или наклейку). Итоги подводятся, когда все факты уже были названы. Владелец большинства балов получает приз. Игра очень хорошо подчёркивает всю красоту невесты.

* * *

ЗНАМЕНИТЫЕ ПАРЫ

Пусть зрители вспомнят исторические пары, которые были известны своей любовью и верностью — Орфей и Эвридика, Одиссей и Пенелопа, Руслан и Людмила, Ромео и Джульетта и т.д. Кто вспомнит последним, получает какой-то тематический подарок — брелок в виде «сердечка», какую-либо книгу о любви и т.п.

* * *

ИГРА ДЛЯ ЗРИТЕЛЕЙ (не для свадьбы!!!) Необходимо: ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О СТРАНАХ

Ведущий предлагает гостям взять карточку с названием какой-либо страны или в отсутствие карточек выбрать любую страну из списка. В соответствии с выбранной страной ведущий оглашает то, к чему якобы неосознанно стремится гость, о чём он мечтает.

* * *

ИСПОВЕДЬ Необходимо: КАРТОЧКИ С ВОПРОСАМИ И ОТВЕТАМИ

В руках у ведущего два комплекта карточек двух цветов; на карточках темного цвета написаны вопросы, на карточках светлого — ответы. Гостям предлагается выбрать для себя вопрос, прочесть его, затем выбрать для себя карточку с ответом и тоже вслух прочесть всем присутствующим. Смысл игры заключается в том, что к любому вопросу подходит любой ответ, важно лишь, чтобы количество вопросов совпадало с количеством ответов.

* * *

ИСПОВЕДЬ1 Необходимо: ВОПРОСЫ+ОТВЕТЫ

Ведущий по очереди задаёт свидетелям вопросы. Свидетели беспорядочно вытягивают карточки с ответом и зачитывают ответ. Все ответы должны подходить под вопросы. Пример: Говорите ли вы начальнику комплименты? Ответ: Только спросонья и в тапочках.

* * *

ИСПОРЧЕННЫЙ ТЕЛЕФОН

Вступление: В жизни часто появляются непонимания. Простые вещи каждый понимает по-разному. Из зала выбираете пять человек, четыре из них выходят из комнаты. Пятому даёте текст: «У отца было 3 сына. Старший умный был детина, средний был ну так себе, младший сын был не в себе». Он должен без слов показать этот текст четвёртому человеку, тот третьему, тот второму, и затем первому. Потом, начиная в самого последнего человека вы расспрашиваете, о чём был текст истории. Очень смешно!

* * *

ИСТОРИЯ ЛЮБВИ Необходимо: ВОПРОСЫ И БЛАНК ИСТОРИИ

Раздайте следующие задания нескольким людям из вашей группы, пусть каждый из них запишет ответ на листочке бумаги. Когда это сделано, прочитайте «Историю любви», вставляя ответы в соответствующие места истории. Лучше всего пронумеровать задания. Затем пусть участники станут в линию по порядку. Когда вы дойдёте до соответствующего места в истории, укажите на нужного человека, который должен прочитать свой ответ. (Выходит отличная история, если на все вопросы ответит жених или невеста. В данном случаи адаптируйте текст истории под ваше событие)

* * *

КАРАНДАШ В БУТЫЛОЧКУ Необходимо: КАРАНДАШИ+БУТЫЛКИ+ВЕРЕВКИ

Эта игра требует общения и сотрудничества партнёров пары. В игре участвует несколько пар. Каждому мужчине завязывают глаза и дают в руки висящий на верёвке карандаш. На небольшом расстоянии от них устанавливаются пустые бутылки (горлышко 1,5-2 см). Пользуясь подсказками их жён, мужчины вслепую находят бутылки и вслепую пытаются попасть висящим карандашом в бутылку. Приз получает тот, кто первым попадает своим карандашом в бутылку. Очень забавная игра.

* * *

К ЛЮБИМОЙ ПО КОЧКАМ Необходимо: 3 ПАРЫ+ЛИСТОЧКИ А4

Участникам дают по два листа бумаги. Они должны пройти к любимым через «болото» по «кочкам» — листам бумаги. Нужно положить лист на пол, стать на него двумя ногами, а другой лист положить впереди себя. Переступить на другой лист, обернуться, взять снова первый лист и положить впереди себя. И так, кто первый дойдёт до своей невесты, тот и выиграл! Следите за чистотой выполнения правил игры участниками.

* * *

КОЛОБОК Необходимо: 5 ЧЕЛОВЕК+ИСТОРИЯ

Разные в жизни бывают ситуации, вот у бабки и дедки, из сказки про колобка детей не было, зато у них был колобок. Как это было, мы хотим Вам показать, а для этого нам понадобятся пять участников. Дед, баба, колобок, заяц, медведь, лиса.

Ведущий начинает рассказывать, всем известную сказку, назначенные герои-участники при упоминании их героя должны обыграть сюжет сказки. Очень забавно получается, когда ведущий постоянно упоминает отдыхающих героев. Пример: катился, катился колобок и встретил волка. А дед с бабой в это время сидели на пороге своего дома и в ожидании колобка смотрели в даль. Итак, история начинается:

Мораль: Лучше иметь своих детей, и радоваться им, чем постоянно ожидать возвращения колобка!

* * *

КОНФЕТЫ — ЛОВУШКА Необходимо: КОНФЕТЫ

Передайте зрителям пакетик с конфетами, позвольте им взять себе 1-2 конфеты, если они хотят, конечно. Когда все зрители взяли себе по конфете, объявите правила игры: за каждую взятую конфету зрители должны будут рассказать какой-нибудь факт про одного из молодых.

* * *

КТО ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕГО ЗНАЕТ НЕВЕСТУ? Необходимо: ЗНАТЬ ОТВЕТЫ

Для этой игры необходимо узнать предпочтения невесты в задаваемых вопросах. После этого вы спрашиваете зрителей о предпочтениях невесты. Тот из них, кто даст наибольшее кол-во правильных ответов, выигрывает приз.

Вопросы могут быть следующими:
Где бы ты хотела провести свой медовый месяц?
Какую бы машину ты хотела иметь?
Какое животное тебе нравится больше всего?
Какой твой самый любимый цвет?
Чем тебе нравится заниматься, работать?
Где ты познакомилась со своим возлюбленным?
Где прошло ваше первое свидание?
Какие черты характера тебе нравятся в нём больше всего?
…

* * *

КУКЛЫ Необходимо: 2 ПАРЫ+КУКЛЫ+ПЕЛЁНКИ

Для игры понадобятся несколько кукол, которые парам придется запеленать, используя только по одной руке. Другие руки должны быть за спиной пар. Нужно запеленать и перевязать кукол ленточкой. Оценивается качество и скорость работы.

* * *

ЛАСКОВЫЙ МУЖ Необходимо: ЯБЛОКО + СПИЧКИ

Возьмите красивое яблоко и натыкайте в него много спичек. Задача молодожёнов вытащить из яблока все спички. Супруг может вытащить спичку, только если он смог назвать супругу ласковым именем. То же должна сделать и жена. Как приз, используйте этого же «лысого ёжика»!

* * *

ЛОТЕРЕЯ Необходимо: ЛОТЕРЕЯ + ПРИЗЫ

Сделайте 20 лотерейных билетов, красиво оформив их. Пронумеруйте билеты.

Продайте эти билеты за минимальную цену. Деньги от продажи билетов отдайте в фонд молодоженов. Когда все билеты проданы, начните розыгрыш. Не все номера должны быть выигрышными, возможно выигрышным будет каждый третий, четвертый билет. Подготовьте необходимые призы. Вам придётся немного потратиться на призы, зато лотерея будет очень хорошим отвлечением от программы (знаю с моей свадьбы)

* * *

ЛЮБОВЕЫЙ ДИКООБРАЗ Необходимо: АРБУЗ + 30 СПИЧЕК

Классический вариант Китайской игры «любовный ежик» следующий: В яблоко вставляется пару десятков спичек. Молодожёны по очереди вытаскивают спички из яблока, называя друг друга ласковыми именами. Пр. солнышко моё, милый мой… «Любовный дикобраз» отличается от ежика размером своего туловища, так как вместо яблока спички вставляются в арбуз.

* * *

ЛЮБОВЬ — ЭТО? Необходимо: РУЧКИ + ПУСТЫЕ КАРТОЧКИ

Эта игра может длиться весь пир! Представьте зрителям хороший приз и вручите его в конце пира тому, кто пришлёт записку с самым оригинальным определением «любви». Позвольте молодожёнам право выбирать победителя.

Пример: Любовь это чувство, которое ты чувствуешь, когда ты чувствуешь такое чувство, которого ты раньше никогда не чувствовал!

* * *

МИЛЫЙ БЕСПОРЯДОК (не для свадьбы!!!) Необходимо: КАРТОЧКИ С ЗАДАНИЯМИ

Это хороший «mix» на День Валентина для групп из 25 или более человек. Дайте каждому человеку список, показанный ниже. Каждый человек работает над заполнением своего списка. Первый, кто исполнит все 10 заданий, победил.
Возьми 10 разных автографов, ф.и.о. (на обратной стороне листа).
Расшнуруй чей-то ботинок, вытяни шнурок, снова вдень шнурок и завяжите его.
Найди 2 других человека и втроём сделайте форму сердца при помощи рук.
Пусть девушка 5 раз поцелует этот листик, запиши её имя _____.
Если ты девушка — пусть парень станет на одно колено перед тобой и сделает тебе предложение. Если ты парень — стань на одно колено и сделай предложение любой девушке. Запиши её/его имя.
Съешь конфету со стола и покажи свой язык кому-нибудь, кого ты плохо знаешь. Пусть этот человек подпишется рядом.
Расскажи маленький стишок так громко, как можешь.
Попроси 10 человек быть твоими возлюбленными и запиши свой счёт. Да _______ Нет _______.
Проскочи лягушкой 5 раз вокруг кого-нибудь.
В припрыжку допрыгай до ведущего.

* * *

МОЯ ЛЕВАЯ РУКА, ТВОЯ ПРАВАЯ РУКА Необходимо: БУМАГА + КОРОБКИ

Из присутствующих выберите несколько пар (муж, жена). Дайте каждой паре коробку, обёрточную бумагу и ленту. Скажите, что их задача оформить красивый подарок. Хитрость игры в том, что один партнёр использует только свою правую руку, тогда как другой партнёр работает только левой рукой, оформляя упаковку.

* * *

МУМИЯ Необходимо: 3-4 РУЛОНА ТУАЛ. БУМАГИ

Выбирается 2-3 пары. В паре первый игрок — мумия. Второй — мумитатор.

Каждой паре дается рулон туалетной бумаги. Мумитатор должен, как можно быстрее, полностью замотать мумию бумагой. Игра оценивается по качеству и скорости.

В игру можно играть группой. В данном случаи группа людей совместно заматывает свою мумию!

* * *

НАЙДИ ТУФЕЛЬКУ

Во время перерыва, отвлеките жениха, для того чтобы украсть у невесты туфельку.

После перерыва выведите жениха из зала, все вместе спрячьте туфельку. Входит муж и начинает искать туфельку, зрители помогают ему, хлопая в ладоши слабее — сильнее, по принципу «холодно-горячо».

* * *

НАМАТЫВАЮЩИЙ РЕЙС Необходимо: 2 ПРЕДМЕТА + 2 КРАНДАША + НИТКИ

Поделите ваших участников на пары. Дайте каждой паре верёвку одинаковой длины с маленькими палочками, прикреплёнными к концам. По сигналу оба участника каждой команды начинают наматывать верёвку на палочки. Первые, которые достигнут друг друга, выигрывают. Держите под рукой судью, чтобы быть уверенным в правильности наматывания верёвки.

* * *

НЕДОПИСАННАЯ ТЕЛЕГРАММА Необходимо: ТЕЛЕГРАММА С ПУСТЫМИ МЕСТАМИ ДЛЯ СЛОВ

Попросите ваших гостей назвать приличные прилагательные, не ограничивая их в определённых рамках. В то время, как они будут называть прилагательные, попросите кого-то записывать названные прилагательные в пробелы в следующей телеграмме.

В этот _____________, ________________, _______________день жениха и невесту поздравляем с ______________, _____________ событием. Желаем _____________, мира, счастья, _______________ здоровья, успехов в ____________семейной жизни, _____________ сына, ____________, дочку и ______________, детей. С _______________ пожеланиями Ваши ________________, ________________, друзья.

Покажите телеграмму гостям и попросите по очереди называть приличные прилагательные, которые вы или ваш помощник будете записывать в свободные строчки. После того, как все заполнено, прочтите всем телеграмму.

Вот, что у вас может получиться:

В этот зеленый, счастливый день, красивых, добрых, космических, долгожданных Сашу и Олю поздравляем с пылким, неумным, обаятельным событием. Желаем жаркого мира, прекрасного счастья, уютного здоровья, успехов в несравненной семейной жизни, упоительного пылкого сына, сладенькую, умную дочку и еще любимых, хороших детей. С бесконечно жаркими, праздничными пожеланиями Ваши любящие, прелестные, тощие друзья!

* * *

ПАМЯТЬ Необходимо: 3 ПАРЫ+ВОПРОСЫ+БЛАНКИ

Несколько пар выводят из зала. Затем в зал приглашают женщин. Ей задают вопросы, которые потом будут сверяться с ответами её мужа. У кого будет больше всего правильных ответов, тот и победитель. Совет: запишите ответы всех жён, и только тогда один за другим вводите мужей.

Вопросы:
Где ваш муж признался вам в любви?
Какие цветы он вам подарил в самый первый раз?
Какими словами он сделал вам предложение?
Его любимое занятие это…
Ваше любимое занятие это…
Какие цветы вы любите?
Самое любимое блюдо вашего мужа?

* * *

ПАССИВНЫЙ ПАЛАЧ (розыгрыш)

----------


## tamada1980

ПАССИВНЫЙ ПАЛАЧ (розыгрыш)  (Все с инета)

Необходимо: 2 КУВШИНА + ВОПРОСЫ

В данной игре неве
ста будет играть роль пассивного палача. Жених — роль жертвы. Роль гильотины будет исполнять кувшин с водой. Объясните, что если невеста неправильно ответит на вопросы палача, жениху на голову выльют воду, продемонстрируйте наличие воды в кувшине. Палачом выберите кого-нибудь из молодёжи. Положите голову жениха на стул. Попросите несколько «злобных» человек из зала держать жениха. Пока ищут «злобных» держателей, незаметно поменяйте ваш кувшин на такой же, но с конфетами.

Начните задавать вопросы:
Что любит кушать жених?
Какой любимый цвет у жениха?

Не задавайте сложных вопросов. Пусть жених судит правильно ли ответила невеста. Позвольте ей правильно ответить на все вопросы. Но тут задайте ей коварный вопрос:

— Как зовут родителей жениха?

Невеста назовёт их по имени отчеству. Тогда громко кричите: «Ага! А вот и нет! Их зовут ПАПА и МАМА!!!» И тут, напугав жениха, высыпайте на него конфеты. Вот народ испугается!

* * *

ПЕСНИ ПЕСНЕЙ Необходимо: СТИХИ ИЗ ПЕСЕН ПЕСНЕЙ

Новоиспечённым мужу и жене предлагают прочитать слова из Песен Песней, с выражением адресовав эти слова своей второй половине. Лучше всего читать следующие отрывки:

ЖЕНА: 1:6 Скажи мне, ты, которого любит душа моя: где пасешь ты? где отдыхаешь в полдень? к чему мне быть скиталицею возле стад товарищей твоих?

МУЖ: 1:7 Если ты не знаешь этого, прекраснейшая из женщин, то иди себе по следам овец и паси козлят твоих подле шатров пастушеских.

МУЖ: 1:9 Прекрасны ланиты твои под подвесками, шея твоя в ожерельях;

ЖЕНА: 1:13 Как кисть кипера, возлюбленный мой у меня в виноградниках Енгедских.

МУЖ: 1:14 О, ты прекрасна, возлюбленная моя, ты прекрасна! глаза твои голубиные.

ЖЕНА: 1:15 О, ты прекрасен, возлюбленный мой, и любезен! и ложе у нас — зелень; кровли домов наших — кедры, потолки наши — кипарисы.

МУЖ: 2:1 Я нарцисс Саронский, лилия долин!

МУЖ: 2:2 Что лилия между тернами, то возлюбленная моя между девицами.

ЖЕНА: 2:3 Что яблоня между лесными деревьями, то возлюбленный мой между юношами. В тени ее люблю я сидеть, и плоды ее сладки для гортани моей.

ЖЕНА: 2:4 Он ввел меня в дом пира, и знамя его надо мною — любовь.

ЖЕНА: 2:5 Подкрепите меня вином, освежите меня яблоками, ибо я изнемогаю от любви.

ЖЕНА: 2:8 Голос возлюбленного моего! вот, он идет, скачет по горам, прыгает по холмам.

ЖЕНА: 2:9 Друг мой похож на серну или на молодого оленя. Вот, он стоит у нас за стеною, заглядывает в окно, мелькает сквозь решетку.

* * *

ПОБРЕЙ ЩАРИК Необходимо: ШАРИКИ + ПЕНКА + БРИТВЫ

Жениху и мужьям даются в руки надутые до предела!!! шарики, с нарисованными на них глазами и улыбкой, на которые ведущий наносит тонкий слой крема для бритья. Мужья должны держать шарик за его конец снизу, в то время, как жены должны одноразовой бритвой «побрить» шарики от пенки. Имейте под рукой полотенце, оно может понадобиться при взрыве шара. Бум!!!

* * *

ПОВИНОВЕНИЕ МУЖУ Необходимо: ПОВЯЗКА + ТОРТ + СОПЛИВЧИК

Жене завязывают глаза и дают тарелочку с кусочком нежирного торта. Мужа садят на стул. Он должен руководить своей женой, в то время, как она будет кормить его тортом с завязанными глазами. Повяжите мужу сопливчик.

* * *

ПОЖИВЕМ — УВИДИМ Необходимо: ВОПРОСЫ НА КАРТОЧКАХ

Вопросы вытягивает невеста, жених вытягивает ответы.

Вместе громко зачитывают, что получилось.

Примерные вопросы и ответы из писем.

Конверты для гостей невесты:
Милый, мы купим корову?
Золотко, ты будешь отдавать мне всю зарплату?
Солнце моё, ты будешь подавать мне по утрам кофе с булочкой?
Дорогой, ты будешь покупать мне каждый день наряды?
Любимый, ты хочешь, чтобы у нас было три девочки и ни одного мальчика?
Хороший, будешь ли ты помогать мне по хозяйству?

Конверты для гостей жениха:
Мечтай, мечтай, моя любимая.
Если будет позволять заработная плата.
Как скажешь, единственная моя.
Всё зависит от тебя, родная.
Я только об этом и мечтаю, хорошая моя.
Ну, скажешь тоже. Поживём — увидим.

* * *

ПОИСКИ В КАПУСТЕ Необходимо: КОЧАН КАПУСТЫ

Будущее вашей семьи трудно представить без детей,и вот тут-то дело не обходится без курьезов

* * *

ПОКАЖИ СИТУАЦИЮ

Для этой игры нужно разделить присутствующих на несколько одинаковых команд. Команды по очереди загадывают друг другу сцены связанные с будущей жизнью молодожёнов. Задача группы игроков противоположной команды попытаться показать загаданную ситуацию игрокам своей команды, не произнося никаких звуков, так, чтобы они сразу отгадала ситуацию.

* * *

ПОТЕРЯННЫЕ ПАРЫ Необходимо: ПРЕДМЕТЫ

Выберите 3 или 4 пары, оставив по крайней мере половину людей зрителями, дайте паре два одинаковых предмета. Удостоверьтесь, что у каждой пары разные предметы. Затем, рассейте их по всей комнате, завязав глаза. Скажите им, что им не разрешается говорить ни слова. Двигаясь по комнате, каждый человек должен попытаться найти своего партнёра. Это можно сделать, если найти кого-то и определить, держит ли этот человек такой же предмет, как и вы. Первая пара, которая воссоединится снова, провозглашается победителем.

* * *

ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ Необходимо: КОНФЕТЫ

Внимание: игра содержит неприемлемые для некоторых церквей материалы.

Жене дают несколько разноцветных конфет (Life-savers are ideal). Зрители предлагают мужу вытащить конфеты изо рта жены в определённом порядке цветов. Муж достаёт конфеты, целуясь со своей женой. Если он достанет конфету неверного цвета, ему придётся вернуть её обратно и поискать конфету другого цвета. Зрители считают кол-во попыток пары. За каждую неверную попытку для жениха можно назначить наказание.

* * *

ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ

Предложите молодоженам составить приветствие для гостей из заданных слов. Для этого на открытках напишите слова, одинаковые для жениха и невесты. За определенное время попросите их отдельно друг от друга написать приветствие. Можно использовать помощь свидетелей. Падеж и число данных слов можно изменять.

Например: персик, оркестр, галстук, гости, семья, шпатель, окно, дети, работа, время.

Вы можете предложить слова, которые будут соответствовать или как-то связаны с жизнью ваших молодоженов. После того, как работа окончена, жених и невеста зачитывают свои приветствия гостям.

Вот, что получилось у нас: Дорогие гости в галстуках и не только! Под звуки музыки нашего оркестра, едя персики, присматривая за детьми, не теряя времени, вы наблюдаете за рождением новой семьи, глава которой обещал, посматривая в окно, работать шпателем как дома, так и на работе.

* * *

ПРОДЕНЬ НИТКУ В ИГОЛКУ Необходимо: ИГОЛКИ + НИТКА

Сформируйте несколько пар (парень и девушка). Пусть парни станут на одной стороне, а девушки — на другой. Каждому парню дайте кусок нитки, каждой девушке — иголку одинакового размера. По сигналу парни бегут к тому месту, где стоят их девушки, держа иголки. Без помощи девушки каждый парень должен продеть нитку в игольное ушко. Как только это ему удаётся, он берёт иголку с ниткой и бежит обратно к тому месту, откуда он прибежал.

* * *

ПРИДУМАЙ СТИХ Необходимо: БУМАГА + СПИСОК СЛОВ

Известно, что во все века мужчины посвящали стихи своим возлюбленным. Пусть мужчины посостязаются в сочинительстве стихов. Рифмы могут быть самые разные. Задайте им обязательное колличество слов: муха, кости, брюхо, гости, тучка, мужа, взбучка, хуже и т.д.

* * *

РАЗБИТЫЕ СЕРДЕЧКИ Необходимо: СЕРДЕЧКИ — PUZLE

Дайте каждому присутствующему бумажное сердце, которое было порезано на 8 или 10 частей. Порежьте его на части так, чтобы их было не легко соединить вместе. Первый, кто сложит своё «разбитое сердечко», победил.

* * *

РАЗ, ДВА, ТРИ! Необходимо: 2 ПАРНЯ+ПРИЗ (шоколадка)

Играют 2-3 человека.

Ведущий читает текст:

Расскажу я вам рассказ в полтора десятка фраз. Лишь скажу я цифру 3, — приз немедленно бери. «Однажды щуку мы поймали, распотрошили, а внутри рыбешек мелких увидали, и не одну, а целых 7». Когда стихи запомнить хочешь, их не зубри до поздней ночи. Возьми и на ночь повтори разок — другой, а лучше 10». «Мечтает парень закаленный стать олимпийским чемпионом. Смотри, на старте не хитри, а жди команду: раз, два, марш!» Однажды поезд на вокзале мне 3 часа пришлось прождать…»

(если не успевают взять приз, его забирает ведущий)

«Ну что ж, друзья, вы приз не брали, когда была возможность брать».

* * *

РАСПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ Необходимо: ГОТОВЫЙ СПИСОК ВОПРОСОВ

Этот конкурс покажет зрителям, как муж и жена разделили свои будущие обязанности. Снимите с них обувь, дайте каждому из них свою туфлю и туфлю своей половины. Посадите их спиной друг к другу так, чтобы они не видели ответы друг друга. Начните перечислять домашние обязанности, пусть они поднимают вверх туфельку того, кто будет исполнять эту обязанность в новой семье.

Обязанности могут быть следующими:
Кто будет убирать дома?
Кто будет гулять с малышом?
Кто будет тратить деньги?

Предупредите их о том, что как они поднимут, так и будет! Вот я, до сих пор всю посуду мою!!!:)

* * *

РАССКАЖИ МНЕ О СЕБЕ Необходимо: СПИСОК ВОПРОСОВ С ПРОБЕЛАМИ

Этот шуточный тест рассчитан на семейные пары. Первыми пишут на листочке бумаги — столбиком, под номерами — десять наименований животных (насекомых, птиц, пресмыкающихся), присутствующие в гостях женатые мужчины — разумеется, в тайне от своих жен. Затем то же самое делают жены.

Производящий тест просит семейную пару посмотреть на ту сторону листа, где столбиком значатся представители фауны, выбранные мужем.

И так, муж:
Ласковый, как…
Сильный, как…
Общительный, как…
Авторитетный, как…
Независимый, как…
Улыбчивый, как…
Аккуратный, как…
Влюбчивый, как…
Красивый, как…

Затем называются представители фауны, выбранные женой. 
Итак, «Ваша Жена»: 
В транспорте как…
С родственниками как…
С коллегами по работе как…
В магазине как…
У себя дома как…
В кафе или ресторане как…
С начальником как…
В дружеской компании как…
В кабинете у врача как…

* * *

РАССКАЗ О СВАДЬБЕ Необходимо: ТЕКСТ РАССКАЗА

Этот свадебный конкурс, в отличие от всех свадебных игр, не только вовлекает гостей свадьбы, но и раскрепощает их своими результатами.

Попросите ваших гостей поочередно называть любые эпитеты, которые взбредут в голову в данный момент. Вся суть игры заключается в том, что чем остроумнее будет брошенное слово, тем смешнее получится рассказ. Примерами эпитетов для данной игры могут быть: сногсшибательный, восхитительный, зачуханный, мрачный, безголовый, разгульный и т.д. Названные гостями слова автор по мере их поступления вписывает в пропущенные места текста и затем зачитывает их вслух. Взрывы смеха заполнят зал.

* * *

РОДДОМ Необходимо: 2 ПАРЫ+ВОПРОСЫ

Представьте, что Ваша жена только что родила Вам ребёнка, но разделяют толстые тройные стекла больничной палаты, а злые дяди доктора не разрешают мужу зайти к его жене. Для этой игры нам понадобятся две пары. Женская половина пары играет — только что родившую жену, мужская половина — верного мужа. Задача мужа — спросить жену (при помощи жестов) вопросы, которые будет предлагать ведущий, задача жены ответить на вопросы мужа (при помощи жестов).

Предлагаемые вопросы:
Ты как?
Живот болит?
Кто это, мальчик, девочка?
Какой вес?
Какой рост?
Было больно рожать?
Ещё хочешь детей?
Ты голодная?
Тебе не скучно?
Как ты хочешь его назвать?
Ты меня рада видеть?
Тебя скоро выпишут?
Ну всё я пошёл!

* * *

САМЫЙ МОГУЧИЙ Необходимо: ПАРЫ+МУЗЫКА

Для этой игры понадобится медленная музыка на 10 минут. Парень берёт девушку на свои руки и держит её на руках. Побеждает та пара, которая продержится дольше всех. При проявлении усталости игрокам подсказывают положить паpтнеpшу через плечо, посадить на плечи и т.д.

* * *

СЕРДЕЧКИ В РУКЕ Необходимо: БУМАГА (КНИГИ) + КОНФЕТЫ

Выберите несколько пар (муж и жена!!!). Положите на пол телефонные справочники или каталоги одинаковых размеров (подойдёт любая большая, толстая книга). На полу вокруг каталогов рассыпьте 50-75 бумажных сердечек так, чтобы они были в пределах досягаемости. Когда пара станет на книгу, девушка должна нагнуться, подхватить сердечко и передать её парню. Если они потеряют равновесие и коснутся пола, они будут дисквалифицированы. Пара, которая насобирает больше сердечек за 60 секунд, побеждает. Одновременно могут участвовать несколько пар.

* * *

СМЕКАДИСТЫЙ МУЖ Необходимо: ВАТМАН, заготовленные цифры

На ватмане в столбик напишите несколько цифр, которые, к примеру, будут означать: возраст невесты, день месяца, когда она родилась, последние две цифры года рождения, размер обуви, рост, вес.

Если муж не знает заставьте его сделать, что-то для невесты.

* * *

СОТРУКДНИЧЕСТВО Необходимо: 4 ПАРЫ+4 ЯБЛОКА+ВЕРЁВКИ

Пара должна без рук скушать висящее на нитке яблоко.

* * *

СУПЕР — ЗВЕЗДА Необходимо: НАКЛЕЙКИ

Каждый из гостей при входе получает наклейку (ленточку). Правила игры заключаются в том, что на протяжении всего пира, если кто-то видит человека, который сидит с ногами или руками накрёст, он может забрать у него наклейку. Оставшийся без наклейки человек не выходит из игры, но начинает внимательнее следить за другими гостями, чтобы забрать у них одну из наклеек. Владелец большего кол-ва наклеек получает приз.

* * *

ССЧАСЛИВЧИК Необходимо: ИНФОРМАЦИЯ О СВАДЬБАХ

Попросите присутствующих назвать названия свадеб по годам:
1 год — Ситцевая
5 лет — Деревянная
6,5 лет — Цинковая
7 лет — Медная
8 лет — Жестяная
10 лет — Розовая
12,5 лет — Никелевая
15 лет — Стеклянная
20 лет — Фарфоровая
25 лет — Серебряная
30 лет — Жемчужная
35 лет — Полотняная
37,5 лет — Алюминиевая
40 лет — Рубиновая
45 лет — Сапфировая
50 лет — Золотая
60 лет — Бриллиантовая (Платиновая)
65 лет — Железная
67,5 лет — Каменная
70 лет — Благодатная
75 лет — Коронная

* * *

УГАДАЙ ОТПЕЧАТОК Необходимо: БУМАГА+ОТПЕЧАТКИ ГУБ

Для этой игры вам понадобится несколько пар и много женщин. Попросите представительниц пар, включая невесту, и нескольких женщин из зрителей оставить на листочке отпечатки от губной помады своих губ. Мужьям и жениху придётся угадать, который из отпечатков принадлежит их возлюбленным. Если у вас есть проектор, сделайте отпечатки на транспарэнтной бумаге и высветите их на полотно. Не позволяйте мужьям присматриваться к цвету помады их жён.

* * *

УХИ! Необходимо: 5 ПАР + АЛЬБОМНЫЕ ЛИСТЫ ИЛИ ВАТМАН

Выберите из зрителей несколько семейных пар, включая жениха и невесту.

Выведите невест из зала. Посадите женихов один за другим в ряд на стулья. Наденьте им на уши альбомные листы с прорезью посередине. Введите жёну с завязанными глазами. Попросите их определить своего мужа, разрешая им трогать только уши сидящих. Введите следующую жену…

* * *

ХОЗЯЮШКИ Необходимо: 2 ПАРЫ+КУКЛЫ+РАСЧЁСКИ+…

В этой игре участвуют жених и ещё один муж. Два участника игры должны разбудить кукол, сделать с ними зарядку, умыть, почистить им зубы, причесать, одеть, накормить, погулять с куклой, поиграть с ней, вымыть ей руки, накормить, умыть, раздеть, положить в постель и спеть колыбельную песенку. Побеждает тот, у кого это лучше получится.

* * *

ХОЗЯЮШКА1 Необходимо: 2 ПАРЫ+0,5 БУТЫЛКИ С СОСКОЙ

В этой игре участвуют молодожёны и ещё одна пара. Жёнам придется споить их мужей Спрайтом (молоком) через соску из полулитровой бутылки. «Мамам» не разрешается давить на бутылку, так как соска может соскочить и молоко прольётся на «ДИТЯ».

* * *

ЧЬЯ ДАТА БЛИЖЕ

Правила викторины очень просты: выигрывает тот, чей день рождения ближе всего к дате нынешней свадьбы.

* * *

ШАНТАЖ Необходимо: ГОТОВЫЙ СПИСОК ВОПРОСОВ

Отведите новоиспечённых мужа и жену в сторону. Пусть муж возьмёт жену на руки. Держа её на руках, он должен шаг за шагом дойти к своему столу. Шаг можно сделать, только при положительном ответе на следующие вопросы:
Будешь ли называть жену ласковыми словами?
Будешь ли ты иногда помогать ей на кухне? Когда они уже будут совсем близко, а муж уже совсем устанет, начните спрашивать мужа каверзные вопросы, типа:
Будешь ли ты постоянно успокаивать ребёнка?
Будешь ли ты постоянно приносить жене завтрак в постель?

* * *

ШАРЫ С ВОПРОСАМИ Необходимо: ШАРИКИ+ВОПРОСЫ

Для этой игры вам понадобится 10-20 шаров. Эту игру также можно использовать в качестве аукциона для сбора средств для молодожёнов. Перед тем, как надуть шары, в них необходимо положить маленькую записку с вопросом о женихе или невесте. Зрители покупают шарики за символическую цену, взрывают их и получают возможность узнать нечто новое о молодожёнов. Покупатель также может задать свой вопросы, если он того пожелает.

Предлагаемые вопросы:
Расскажи нам смешной случай, связанный с твоим супругом?
Что было самым тяжёлым в подготовке к свадьбе?
Как вы думаете, что необходимо для счастливого брака?
…

* * *

ШОУ! Необходимо: ВИДЕО ПРОЕКТОР + ШОУ БОДИБИЛДИНГА

Если у Вас есть видеомагнитофон и проектор, можно с его помощью устроить еще один конкурс. Включите видеопленку с выступлением спортсмена по бодибилдингу, а мужчинам предложите повторять за ним движения. У кого это получится лучше — показать тренированность мышц и артистизм одновременно, тому и отдайте «лавровый венок» из сердечек.

* * *

ШУТОЧНОЕ ХОББИ Необходимо: ВОПРОСЫ О ХОББИ

Выберите 3-х парней (не из тех, кто обидчив!!!), у которых есть хобби (любое). Объясните им, что вы собираетесь задать им вопросы об их хобби. Они должны отвечать, не выдавая при этом, какое хобби у них в действительности, потому что позже аудитория будет угадывать, какое хобби у всех троих парней. Затем вышлите их из зала, якобы для того, чтобы аудитория могла обдумать несколько вопросов. Пока они вне зала, скажите зрителям, чтобы они представили себе, что хобби всех трёх парней — целовательство, независимо от того, каковы их хобби на самом деле. Позовите ребят обратно и задайте им вопросы типа тех, что предложены ниже. В свете целовательства их ответы звучат очень смешно!
Кто научил тебя твоему хобби?
Сколько времени занимает твоё хобби?
В каком помещении ты занимаешься своим хобби?
Какие звуки при этом присутствуют?
Включает ли это какую-либо специальную тренировку? Если да, то какую?
Сколько тебе было, когда ты впервые занялся этим хобби?
Как ты готовишься к своему хобби?
Какое наилучшее время суток, чтобы заниматься этим хобби?
Что ты одеваешь, когда занимаешься своим хобби?


Ведущий говорит: Все мы люди образованные, а вот знаем ли мы азбуку?

С буквы А, и далее по алфавиту, игрок начинает фразу-поздравление по тому поводу, по которому собрались гости. 

Например: А - Айболит поздравляет всех с Новым годом! (Или другим предстоящим праздником.)

Б - Будьте бдительны, скоро Новый год! 

В - Выпьем за Дам! 

Особенно весело когда игра доходит до Г,Ж,П,Ы,Ь,Ъ. 

Приз получает тот, кто придумал самую смешную фра

КТО САМЫЙ ЛОВКИЙ?
Расставьте фигурки на полу. Все ходят по кругу под музыку за ведущим и по свистку или как прекратилась музыка должны схватить фигурку. Кому не досталось, тот выходит из игры. Количество фигурок уменьшается каждый раз на одну.

ПОЖАРНЫЕ
Выверните рукава двух курток и повесьте их на спинки стульев. Стулья поставьте на расстоянии одного метра спинками друг к другу. Под стульями положите веревочку длиной два метра. Оба участника стоят у своих стульев. По сигналу они должны взять куртки, вывернуть рукава, надеть, застегнуть все пуговицы. Потом обежать вокруг стула соперника, сесть на свой стул и дернуть за веревочку.

ДОСТАНЬ ЯБЛОКО
Для игры необходим большой таз с водой. В таз бросают несколько яблок, а затем игрок встает на колени перед тазом, держа руки за спиной, и пытается зубами поймать яблоко и достать его из воды.

ОТКУСИ ЯБЛОКО
Яблоко привязывают за черенок и подвешивают. Участники подходят к яблоку по одному и пробуют откусить его, держа руки за спиной. А сделать это трудно.

СОРЕВНОВАНИЕ ТЕЛЕФОНИСТОВ
Две группы играющих 10-12 человек рассаживаются двумя параллельными рядами. Руководитель подбирает труднопроизносимую скороговорку и сообщает ее (по секрету) первому в каждой команде. По сигналу руководителя первые в ряду начинают передавать ее на ухо второму, второй-третьему и так до последнего. Последний, получив "телефонограмму", должен встать и громко и внятно произнести скороговорку. Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее передаст скороговорку по цепи и представитель которой точнее и лучше ее произнесет.
Скороговорки
- Расскажи мне про покупку.- Про какую про покупку? Про покупку, про покупку, про покупочку свою;
- Сорок сорок съели сырок с красивою красною коркой, сорок сорок в короткий срок слетелись и сели под горкой;
- Променяла Прасковья караси на три пары чистокровных поросят, пробежали поросята по росе, простудились поросята, да не все;
- Рапортовал, да не дорапортовал, а стал дорапортавывать-зарапортовался;
- Наш чеботарь всем чеботарям чеботарь, никому нашего чеботаря не перечеботарить.

ИСПОРЧЕННЫЙ ТЕЛЕФОН
Все садятся в рядок. Левый крайний шепчет что-то своему соседу на ухо, тот дольше. Правый крайний говорит вслух то, что до него дошло. Тот, кто начинал, сообщает, что именно хотел передать он. Порой искажения бывают очень забавными. После каждого "звонка" надо пересаживаться, чтобы все смогли побывать на концах "провода"

НАЙДИ МЕСТО
В ряд ставят стулья, сиденьями поочередно в разные стороны. Водящий берет длинную палку и начинает обходить сидящих на стульях. Если около кого-то он стукнет палкой об пол, этот играющий должен встать со стула и пойти следом за водящим. Так водящий ходит вокруг стульев, стучит то тут, то там, и вот за ним следует целая свита. Водящий начинает удаляться от стульев, ходит кругами, змейкой; остальные повторяют все за ним. Вдруг, в неожиданный для всех момент, Водящий дважды стучит по полу. Это сигнал к тому, чтобы все немедленно заняли свои места. А это теперь не так-то просто, поскольку стулья смотрят в разные стороны. Сам водящий старается занять место одним из первых. Теперь водит тот, кому не досталось места.

----------


## tamada1980

ЛУЧШИЙ ШОФЕР ( все с инета)
К двум машинкам привязываем длинные нитки, а на их концах карандаши; игроки начинают наматывать нитки на карандаши. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее смотает всю нитку.

МАТРЕШКИ
На стуле лежат два сарафана и две косынки. Кто быстрее наденет сарафан и повяжет косынку, тот победитель.

БЫСТРЫЕ ВОДОНОСЫ
Участвуют два человека. На двух стульях стоит миска с водой и лежит по одной ложке. В нескольких шагах стоит еще два стула, а на них пустой стакан. Кто первый заполнит пустой стакан, тот - победил.

ВЕРЕВОЧКА
Два стула ставятся спинками друг к другу, под ними продергивается веревочка. По команде ведущего два участника ходят вокруг своих стульев. По команде садятся на свой стул и выдергивают из-под него веревочку. Игра проводится до трех раз. Кто побеждает дважды - получает приз.

ВОПРОС СОСЕДУ
Все садятся в круг, ведущий -в центре. Он подходит к любому игроку и задает вопрос, например: "Как тебя зовут?", "Где ты живешь?" и т.д. Но отвечать должен не тот, кого спрашивают, а его сосед слева. Если ответит тот, кого ведущий спрашивал, он должен отдать фант. После игры фанты разыгрывают.

ХОЗЯЮШКИ
Две куклы лежат в кроватках. Два участника игры должны разбудить кукол, сделать с ними зарядку, умыть, почистить им зубы, причесать, убрать постель, одеть, накормить, погулять с куклой, поиграть с ней, вымыть ей руки, накормить, умыть, раздеть, положить в постель и спеть колыбельную песенку. Побеждает тот, у кого это быстрее и лучше получится.

НА БОЛОТЕ
Двум участникам дают по два листа бумаги. Они должны пройти через "болото" по "кочкам" - листам бумаги. Нужно положить лист на пол, стать на него двумя ногами, а другой лист положить впереди себя. Переступить на другой лист, обернуться, взять снова первый лист и положить впереди себя. И так, кто первый пройдет через комнату и вернется назад.

РАЗДАВИТЬ ШАРИК СОПЕРНИКА
Двум человекам дается по одному надувному шарику, который они привязывают к левой ноге. Правой же ногой надо раздавить шарик соперника.

РАЗЫГРЫВАНИЕ ПРИЗА НА СЧЕТ ТРИ
Два участника стоят друг против друга - перед ними на стуле лежит приз. Ведущий считает: раз, два, три...ста, раз, два, три....надцать, раз, два, три...дцать и т.д. Побеждает тот, кто окажется внимательней и первым возьмет приз, когда ведущий скажет - три.

КЕГЛЯ
Играющий становится перед стулом с кеглей, идет 8-10 шагов вперед, останавливается. Затем ему завязывают глаза, предлагают повернуться вокруг себя один - два раза, пройти обратно то же количество шагов обратно к стулу и, подняв руку, сверху опустить ее на кеглю. Выполнивший задание получает приз.

КАРТОШКА В ЛОЖКЕ
Надо пробежать определенное расстояние, держа в вытянутой руке ложку с большой картофелиной. Бегут по очереди. Время бега засекают по часам. Если картофелина упала, ее кладут обратно и продолжают бег. Бежать без картофелины нельзя! Побеждает показавший лучшее время. Еще увлекательнее состязание команд.

НЕ ХУЖЕ КЕНГУРУ
Нужно пробежать, а вернее - пропрыгать определенное расстояние, зажав между коленями теннисный мяч или спичечный коробок. Время засекают по часам. Если мяч или коробок падает на землю, бегун поднимает его, снова зажимает коленями и продолжает бег. Побеждает показавший лучшее время.

ЗОЛУШКА
Смешайте на столе кучку из гороха, фасоли, чечевицы, сушеной рябины, калины - что найдется под рукой: 3-4 разных вида, не больше. Надо разобрать все на однородные кучки - с завязанными глазами. Побеждает тот, кто за определенное время (его устанавливают заранее) разберет большее число зерен и ягод. Если что-то попадет не в ту кучку, из нее вынимают два зерна или ягоды - как штраф.

СМОТАЙТЕ ШНУР
На середине шнура завязывают узелок, а к концам прикрепляют по простому карандашу. Нужно намотать свою часть шнура на карандаш. Кто быстрее дойдет до узелка - победитель. Вместо шнура можно взять толстую нитку.

БИЛЬБОКЕ
Старинная французская игра с привязанным шариком, который подбрасывается и ловится в ложечку. Возьмите толстую нитку или шнурок длиной 40 см. Один конец приклейте липкой лентой к шарику от настольного тенниса, а другой - к донышку пластмассового стаканчика или привяжите к ручке пластмассовой кружки. Ваше бильбоке готово. Играют несколько человек. Надо подбросить шарик вверх и поймать его в стаканчик или кружку. За это начисляется одно очко. Ловить шарик по очереди до промаха. Промахнувшийся передает бильбоке следующую за ним игроку. Победителем становится тот, кто первым наберет условленное количество очков.

СЛОН
Хозяйка предлагает по листу бумаги командам, на котором коллективно рисуется слон, с закрытыми глазами: один рисует тело, другой закрывает глаза и рисует голову, третий ноги и т.д. Кто быстрее и похожее нарисует - получает очередное очко.

ЗОМБИ
Выходят по двое от каждой команды и становятся рядом: рука об руку. По парам соприкасающиеся руки связывают, а свободными руками, то есть один из участников левой, а другой правой рукой должны завернуть приготовленный заранее сверток, обвязать его тесемкой и завязать на бантик. Чья пара вперед - получает очко.

КРИВАЯ ДОРОЖКА
На полу проводят мелом кривую, змеевидную черту - дорожку. Смотря все время под ноги сквозь перевернутый бинокль, нужно пройти дорожку с одного конца на другой и не споткнуться.

КОЛПАК НА КОЛПАКЕ
Склейте один большой колпак и несколько маленьких - желательно разноцветных. Маленькие колпаки подвешивают на крепкой нитке. Играющие по очереди надевают большой колпак и завязывают глаза. Надо три раза повернуться вокруг своей оси, присесть и, выпрямившись, попасть большим колпаком в маленький.

НАРЯДИ ЕЛОЧКУ
Делают несколько елочных игрушек из ваты (яблочки, груши, рыбки) с проволочными крючками и удочку с таким же крючком. Нужно с помощью удочки повесить на елку все игрушки, а потом той же удочкой снять их. Выигрывает тот, кто сумеет сделать это за установленное время, например за две минуты. Елочкой может служить укрепленная на подставке еловая ветка и даже какая-нибудь сухая ветка с сучками.

ГРАДУСНИК
Без помощи рук обе команды на скорость передают бутафорский градусник так, чтобы он обязательно находился под левой рукой.

ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ
Цветным мелом на полу рисуется несколько пересекающихся, переплетающихся "тропинок" разного цвета. Игроки, выбрав свою "тропинку", стараются как можно быстрее дойти, добраться до конца пути. Кто первым окажется у цели - победитель.

ПРОВОРНАЯ ГОЛОВА
Участникам конкурса выдаются колпаки, на концах которых укреплены иглы. Необходимо, как можно быстрее иглой лопнуть большее количество воздушных шаров.

ПИСАТЕЛЬ
Участникам предлагается составить рассказ из названий газетных статей, вырезанных и закрепленных на карточки.

ВЗЛОМЩИК
Игрокам выдается связка ключей, закрытый навесной замок. Необходимо как можно быстрее подобрать ключ из связки и открыть замок.

МОРСКОЙ ВОЛК
Игрокам предлагается на толстой веревочке завязать по пять узлов как можно туже. Узлы могут быть любые - как морские, так и обыкновенные. Когда задание выполнено, предлагается развязать узлы. Кому это удалось сделать быстрее, тот и получает призовое очко. 

КУРИЦА
Необходимо написать - "как курица лапой". Участникам к ногам крепятся фломастеры, кто быстрее и понятнее написал заданное слово - победил в игре.

АВТОПОРТРЕТ
На листе ватман сделаны две прорези для рук. Участники берут каждый свой лист, продев руки в прорези, рисуют кистью портрет, не глядя. У кого "шедевр" получился удачнее - забирает приз.

НЮХАЧЬ
По запаху с завязанными глазами необходимо определить и сказать название цветка.

ЗНАТОК ЖЕНЩИН
В игру приглашаются двое мужчин, каждый получает по указке в руки. Выносятся плакаты с нарисованными на них женскими платьями. На платьях есть все детали - рюшки, защипы, пройма, шлица, разрез и т. д. Ведущий, не показывая, называет деталь, а мужчины показывают указкой. Кто не смог - проиграл.

БАБОЧКА
Два участника получают по большому сачку на длинной палке и по воздушному шарику. Задача игроков - как можно скорее поймать соперника в сачок, стараясь не "потерять" шарик.

НАДЕНЬ КОЛПАК
Бумажный колпак, расположенный на длинной палке, необходимо надеть на голову соперника. Играют два участника, стараясь как можно быстрее "околпачить" друг друга.

БАНКИР
"Банкиром" станет тот, кто быстрее всех вытрясет содержимое банок с монетами через узкую прорезь в крышке, не прибегая к помощи посторонних предметов.

ЦЕПЬ
За отведенное время изготовить цепь с помощью скрепок. Чья цепь окажется длиннее - побеждают в конкурсе.

ПЕРВООТКРЫВАТЕЛЬ
Сначала участникам конкурса предлагается "открыть" новую планету - надуть как можно быстрее воздушные шары, а затем "заселить" эту планету жителями - быстро нарисовать на шаре фигурки человечков фломастерами. У кого "жителей" на планете окажется больше - победитель!

ГЛАВНЫЙ БУХГАЛТЕР
На большом листе ватмана вразброс изображены различные денежные знаки. Их необходимо быстро сосчитать, причем вести счет нужно так: один доллар, один рубль, одна марка, две марки, два рубля, три марки, два доллара и т.д. Кто сосчитает верно, не сбившись, дойдя до дальней купюры - тот и победитель.

МАРАФОН
При помощи обыкновенной спринцовки необходимо провести теннисный шарик по всей дистанции "марафона", стараясь быстрее добраться до финиша.

СКАЗОЧНИК
Гостям напоминаются сюжеты известных русских сказок и предлагается составить и рассказать новые версии - в жанре детектива, любовного романа, трагедии и т.д. Победителя определят гости с помощью аплодисментов.

ДВА ВОЛА
На участников конкурса надевается как упряжка, длинная веревка, и каждый из двух участников старается "утянуть" соперника за собой, в свою сторону. При этом каждый старается дотянуться до приза, который расположен в полуметре от каждого игрока.

ФИЛЬМ УЖАСОВ
Условия таковы - в кассете пять яиц. Одно из них сырое, предупреждает ведущий. А остальные - вареные. Необходимо разбить яйцо об лоб. Кому попадется сырое, тот самый смелый. (Но вообще-то яйца все вареные, а приз получает просто последний участник - он осознанно шел на риск стать всеобщим посмешищем.)

САМЫЙ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫЙ
Играют 2-3 человека. Ведущий читает текст: Расскажу я вам рассказ в полтора десятка фраз. Лишь скажу я цифру 3, - приз немедленно бери. " Однажды щуку мы поймали, распотрошили, а внутри рыбешек мелких увидали, и не одну, а целых семь". Когда стихи запомнить хочешь, их не зубри до поздней ночи. Возьми и на ночь повтори разок - другой, а лучше 10". "Мечтает парень закаленный стать олимпийским чемпионом. Смотри, на старте не хитри, а жди команду: раз, два, марш! " Однажды поезд на вокзале мне 3 часа пришлось прождать..." (если не успевают взять приз, его забирает ведущий). " Ну что ж, друзья, вы приз не брали, когда была возможность брать".

МОРСКОЙ ВОЛК
В игре участвуют две команды по два человека. Ведущий дает задание: "Если на море сильный ветер, моряки знают одну хитрость - они завязывают ленточки бескозырки под подбородком, плотно закрепляя их тем самым на голове. Бескозырка - одна на команду". Каждый игрок выполняет команду одной рукой.

ВОДОЛАЗ
Игрокам предлагается, одев ласты и глядя в бинокль с обратной стороны, пройти по заданному маршруту.

ПЕРЕДАВАЙ ШАПКУ
Все участники встают в два круга - внутренний и внешний. У одного игрока на голове шапка, ее нужно пустить по своему кругу, условие одно - шапку передавать с головы на голову, не касаясь ее руками. Выигрывает та команда, в которой игрок под номером один вновь окажется в шапке.

РАЗБЕЙ ГОРШОК
На кол вешается горшок (можно положить его на землю или на пол). Водящему завязываются глаза и дается палка. Задача - разбить горшок. Чтобы усложнить игру, водящего можно "запутать" : перед тем, как дать палку, покружить вокруг себя несколько раз.

ВЕСЕЛЫЕ МАРТЫШКИ
Ведущий говорит слова: "Мы - веселые мартышки, мы играем громко слишком. Мы в ладоши хлопаем, мы ногами топаем, надуваем щечки, скачем на носочках и друг другу даже язычки покажем. Дружно прыгнем к потолку, пальчик поднесем к виску. Оттопырим ушки, хвостик на макушке. Шире рот откроем, гримасы все состроим. Как скажу я цифру 3, - все с гримасами замри.". Игроки повторяют всё за ведущим.

БАБА-ЯГА
Игра эстафетная. В качестве ступы используется простое ведро, в качестве метлы - швабра. Участник встает одной ногой в ведро, другая остается на земле. Одной рукой он держит ведро за ручку, а в другой руке - швабру. В таком положении необходимо пройти всю дистанцию и передать ступу и метлу следующему.

ЗОЛОТОЙ КЛЮЧИК
Участникам игры придется изобразить мошенников из сказки "Золотой ключик". Вызываются две пары. Один в каждой паре - лиса Алиса, другой - кот Базилио. Тот, кто Лиса - сгибает в колене одну ногу и, придерживая ее рукой, вместе с Котом, у которого завязаны глаза, обнявшись, преодолевают заданную дистанцию. Пара "доковылявшая" первая получает "золотой ключик" - приз.

Выпей и закуси 

Эту игру-забаву лучше проводить в то время, когда гости еще сидят за столом. К игре нужно подготовиться заранее. На небольших листочках бумажки Вы пишите: "Выпей..." (из чего должен выпить участник игры). Листочки вы заготавливаете по числу присутствующих, складываете их так, чтобы не было видно надписи. Положите свернутые листочки в отдельную коробку. В другую коробку положите листочки с надписями, начинающими словами: "Закуси..." (каким образом должен закусить участник игры). Затем гостям Вы раздаете по одному листочку из каждой коробки. Играющие таким образом выбирают то, из чего они будут пить и закусывать. Варианты записок для игры "Выпей-закуси": Выпей: 1. из носика чайника, 2. с ладошки, 3. из кастрюльки, 4. с ладошки соседа, 5. из крышки, 6. из банки (трехлитровой), 7. из тарелки, 8. из наперстка, 9. из бумажного кулечка, 10. стоя на стуле одной ногой. Закуси: 1. Выпил? А закуски не будет! 2. яблоком, висящем на ветке, 3. вместо закуски попрыгать на одной ножке, 4. со словами: "Меньше пить надо", 5. не трогая пищу руками, 6. занюхай рукавом соседа, 7. занюхай бумажкой, 8. облизнув большую ложку, 9. выбрав закуску с закытыми глазами, 10. с песней на устах.

Конкурсы, игры 



Тернистый путь 

Ведущий приглашает три женатые пары. Мужчины становятся в 3-4 метрах от своих жен. Ведущий открывает 3 бутылки водки или вина и ставит их на пути каждого мужчины. После этого каждому мужчине завязывают глаза, поворачивают несколько раз вокруг себя, ставят лицом к жене и просят дойти до нее и обнять. Когда мужчинам уже завязали глаза, ведущий быстро убирает бутылки и меняет местами жен. Зрителей просят сохранять молчание. 


Люблю - не люблю 

Ведущий просит всех гостей, сидящих за столом, назвать, что они любят, и что не любят у соседа справа. Например: "У своего соседа справа я люблю ухо и не люблю плечо". После того как все называют это, ведущий просит всех поцеловать то, что они любят и укусить то, что они не любят. Минута бурного смеха Вам обеспеченна. 


Из уст в уста 

За праздничным столом обе стороны гостей могут передать имениннику радостную весть, поздравление из уст в уста. Для этого "весть" - открытка, фотография или письмо подвешивается на палочку, карандаш и т.п. Задача сидящих за столом: не прикасаясь к "вести" руками, передать поздравление, губами передавая палочку. 


Считай лучше 

Закройте листком бумаги столбик цифр, напечатанный ниже, и отодвигая его понемногу книзу, складывайте вслух полученные суммы: тысяча, тысяча сорок, две тысячи сорок и т.д. 1000 40 1000 30 1000 20 1000 10 Большинство складывающих числа в итоге скажут "пять тысяч", и скажут неверно. Психологическая причина этого в повторении слова "тысяча". 


Поцелуйная 

Для игры потребуется 4 или более участников (чем больше, тем лучше). Все участники встают в круг. Кто-то один становится в центр, это ведущий. Затем все начинают двигаться: круг вращается в одну сторону, тот, кто в центре, в другую. У центрового должны быть завязаны или закрыты глаза. Все напевают: Шла матрешка по дорожке, Потеряла две сережки, Две сережки, два кольца, Целуй, девка, молодца. С последними словами все останавливаются. Выбирается пара по принципу: ведущий — та (тот), которая(ый) перед ним. Затем решается вопрос совместимости. Они становятся друг к другу спиной и на счет “три” поворачивают голову налево или направо; если стороны совпадают, то счастливчики целуются! 


Бутылка 

Игроки садятся в круг а посередине ставится бутылочка, ведущий раскручивает её. На кого выпадет горлышко бутылочки тот целует того на которого горлышко выпало вторым. спичка Берется обычная спичка, вызываются несколько пар парней+девушек, и садятся в круг. Первый участник, зажав спичку в зубы передает ее следующему, который принимает ее таким же образом, а затем передает другому. После прохождения круга, спичка укорачивается в два раза (переламывается) и все повторяется. Убедитесь в здравии своих друзей, конкурс сугубо контактный. 


ЯЙЦО В ШТАНАХ 

Это довольно комичный конкурс с некоторыми "эротическими" моментами, но иногда можно позволить себе несколько расслабиться. Игроков нужно жерёбьевкой разбить на пары (мужчина и женщина). По команде "Начали!" женщины должны пропустить яйцо с сюрпризом (или просто варёное яйцо) в левую штанину брюк своего "компаньона" и постараться как можно скорее перекатить яйцо, чтобы вытащить его уже из правой штанины. Кто сделает быстрее - получает призы. Это очень смешное состязание и для участников, и для зрителей. Призы для такого конкурса должны быть шутливыми = это только прибавляет общего веселья. 


Отжимание 

Мужчинам-участникам игры на глаза надевают тёмную, непросвечивающую повязку и предлагают отжаться от пола как можно большее количество раз. После того, как мужчины попробовали свои силы, ведущий говорит, что пол не очень чист, и предлагает постелить бумагу ( повязки не снимаются). Это полосы обоев, на которых в натуральный рост изображены силуэты обнажённых женщин. Мужчины выполняют теперь задание, расположившись над этими силуэтами. Через некоторое время ведущий снимает повязки и просит игроков продолжать. Болельщики считают количество отжиманий, подбадривают шутками, советами.


Изучаем азбуку. 

Ведущий говорит:"Все мы люди , образованые, а вот знаем ли мы азбуку?" С буквы А,и далее по алфавиту, игрок начинает фразу-поздравление по тому поводу,что собрались гости. Например: А- Айболит поздравляет всех с Новым годом! Б-Будте бдительны скоро Новый год! В-Выпьем за Дам! Особенно весело когда игра доходит до Г,Ж,П,Ы,Ь,Ъ. Приз получает тот, кто придумал самую смешную фразу.


Испорченный факс 

Игроки деляться на команды и встают друг за другом. Всем выдаются листок бумаги и карандаш. Последнему в шеренге ведущий показывает рисунок, а игрок должен, располагая листок на спине следующего, перерисовать эту картинку. Следующий игрок по ощущениям, которые испытавала его спина, рисует свой рисунок и так далее. Выигрывает та команда, чей рисунок в конечном итоге больше всего будет похож на оригинал. 


РУЛЕТКА 

Для игры нужно 6 человек, например, 3 парня и 3 девушки. Каждый игрок получает свой номер. Первый игрок бросает игральный кубик с цифрами от 1 до 6. Выпавшее число показывает что он будет делать: если выпало 1 - целовать, 2 - сосать, 3 - жевать, 4 - сжать, 5 - кусать, 6 - облизать. Тот же игрок бросает второй раз кубик. Выпавшее число показывает с какой частью тела он это будет делать: 1 - губы, 2 - нос, 3 - лоб, 4 - щека, 5 - правое ухо, 6 - левое ухо. Игрок бросает кубик третий раз. Выпавшее число показывает с каким человеком он это будет делать - выпавшая цифра соответствует номеру игрока. Когда первый игрок всё сделал, кубик берёт второй и т.д. Заранее можно договориться, если выпадает парень-парень или девушка-девушка кубик перебрасывается


ОГНЕТУШИТЕЛИ 

Игрокам привязывают на ремни веревки, к концам которых прикреплены или спичечные коробки, или смоченная вата. Перед игроками ставится по зажженной свече. Конкурсантам нужно как можно быстрее без помощи рук потушить свечу.


ПРИ ПОМОЩИ ПЕСНИ 

Каждому из присутствующих гостей предлагается вспомнить и записать по несколько строк из шести наиболее любимых песен. После того, как гости выполнят условие, им предлагается ключ к разгадке: 1. Первая песня - ощущения после первого поцелуя. 2. Вторая - воспоминания после первой брачной ночи. 3. Третья - напоминание о медовом месяце. 4. Четвертая - через год после свадьбы. 5. Пятая - о чем я думаю сегодня, когда сегодня с тобою мы вдвоем. 6. Шестая - наутро после золотой свадьбы.





ИСПОВЕДЬ 

В руках у хозяина дома два комплекта карточек двух цветов; на карточках темного цвета написаны вопросы, на карточках светлого - ответы. Гостям предлагается выбрать для себя вопрос, прочесть его, затем выбрать для себя карточку с ответом и тоже вслух прочесть всем присутствующим. Смысл игры заключается в том, что к любому вопросу подходит любой ответ, важно лишь чтобы количество вопросов совпадало с количеством ответов. 

Примерные вопросы для карточек. 

1. Изводит ли вас ревностью любимый человек? 

2. Когда вам приходится улыбаться вынужденно? 

3. Говорите ли вы начальнику комплименты? 

4. Боитесь ли вы тюрьмы? 

5. Часто ли вы выставляете на стол вино? 

6. Как часто выясняете отношения кулаками? 

7. Уважаете ли спиртные напитки? 

8. Бываете ли в восторге от эротики? 

9. Вспоминаете ли вы о ранее любивших вас? 

10. Мечтаете ли выиграть автомобиль? 

11. Как часто наступаете на ноги другим? 

12. Как часто ссоритесь с друзьями? 

13. Ревнуете ли свою вторую половину? 

14. Бывает ли ваш характер несносным для других? 

15. Любите ли вы наслаждаться едой? 

16. Нравится ли вам валять дурака? 

17. Как часто вспоминаете любимого человека? 

18. Тратите ли вы свои честно заработанные деньги по пустякам? 

19. Хочется ли вам уехать в Америку? 

20. Укрываете ли вы от семьи свои левые заработки? 

21. Употребляете ли в разговоре нецензурные слова? 

22. Верите ли в любовь с первого взгляда? 

23. Испытываете ли усталость от работы? 

24. Критикуете ли наше правительство? 

25. Способны ли вы на благородные поступки? 

26. В меру ли вы терпеливы и воспитаны? 



Примерные ответы. 

1. Не было и не будет.

2. Об этом поговорим без свидетелей. 

3. Стыдно задавать такие вопросы, зная мой характер. 

4. Это самое приятное для меня. 

5. Только при плохом настроении. 

6. Конечно, и не раз. 

7. Бывает, но только ночью. 

8. Каждый день, и не по разу. 

9. Всякий раз, когда ложусь в кровать. 

10. Приходилось страдать от этого. 

11. Только спросонья и в тапочках. 

12. Исключительно в ресторане. 

13. И под пыткой не скажу. 

14. Это мое хобби. 

15. Один раз в день позволяю себе это удовольствие. 

16. Было однажды. 

17. Когда в доме гости. 

18. Конечно, инач

20. Это моя тайна, не хочу, чтобы об этом знали другие. 

21. Если рядом нет второй половины. 

22. Когда выгоняют из дома. 

23. Эта тема мне неприятна. 

24. Когда не видят мои близкие. 

25. Ночью под одеялом. 

26. Только в мыслях.

----------


## tamada1980

Песенный аукцион 

Играют все желающие. Игра может проходит индивидуально или по командам. Выбирается какая-нибудь тема (например: цвет, любое имя, время года и т.д.) или конкретное слово (например: лошадь, здоровье, свадьба и т.д.). Задача играющих называть строчку из песни, в которой упоминается данное слово. Побеждает тот участник, которым последним назовет песню 


У меня в штанишках ... 

Для игры нужно заранее подготовить материалы. Из газет, книжек и пр. нарезается коротенькие заголовки, пусть даже не смешные - смешно будет потом. Самое главное - побольше. Все это складывается в бумажный конверт, склееный как штаны. Участники садятся в круг, а затем вытягивают заготовленные вырезки и со словами "У меня в штанишках - " читают, что написано на бумажке. Должно получиться нечто вроде " у меня в штанишках ...- колхозники собрали большой урожай огурцов ". И так далее по кругу пока не закончатся бумажки. 


Прищепки 

Для участия в конкурсе приглашаются несколько пар (лучше 2-3 пары). Каждому участнику игры завязываются глаза. Затем к разным участкам одежды цепляются несколько бельевых прищепок. По сигналу ведущего нужно снять все прищепки со своего партнера или партнерши. Та пара, которая справится с заданием быстрее, выигрывает конкурс. 



Тест.

Внимательно прочитайте:

Зачем мне это ведро?
Зачем мне простой ведро?
Зачем мне и ведро?
Зачем мне прекрасный ведро?
Зачем мне способ ведро?
Зачем мне занять ведро?
Зачем мне чем-нибудь ведро?
Зачем мне идиота ведро?
Зачем мне на ведро?
Зачем мне сорок ведро?
Зачем мне секунд ведро?

Прочитали? А теперь снова прочитайте, но только третье слово в каждой фразе.

Конкурсы, игры 


Произнесение коллективного тоста (для 4 и более)
Ведущий начинает произносить тост, затем многозначительно обрывает его, а продолжает следующий человек из компании. Тост заканчивает произносить тот-же ведущий.

Угадай песню
В отсутствии водящего, играющие выбирают строчку из популярной песни и каждый получает по одному слову из строчки. Водящий, войдя в комнату, слышит нестройный хор, в котором каждый нараспев произносит свое слово. Задача водящего угадать песню. Собравшиеся должны договориться - сколько раз они должны пропеть свои слова. 



Вилочная
Участвуют несколько пар МЖ. Для игры требуются вилки по числу играющих и немного ниток. Вилки привязываются к поясу примерно на уровне колена (подобрать экспериментально) сзади. Цель игры - став лицом друг к другу, зацепиться вилками. Внимание. Юбки на девушках - не помеха! Сложность можно регулировать длиной нитки. 


Со стульями

Это - обычная детская игра, когда стулья ставятся в круг, а игроков на одного больше, чем стульев. Игроки под музыку движутся в одном направлении вокруг стульев, и когда музыка обрывается - они садятся на ближайший стул. Кому стула не хватило - тот выбывает из игры, унося один стул. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока из оставшихся двух игроков самый шустрый не усядется на последний стул. Превращение этой игры во "взрослую" заключается в том, что на стулья садятся мужчины, а девушки, танцуя вокруг стульев, при прекращении музыки плюхаются им на колени. Кому коленей не досталось - выбывает вместе со своим мужем или другом и стулом, на котором он сидел (это ему небольшое наказание за то, что партнерша не была достаточно проворна). Самые прикольные моменты в игре, когда две девушки, отталкивая друг друга, пытаются разместиться на коленях у одного мужчины, а также надо видеть ожидающие глаза мужчин - которая из девушек будет его. Кульминация, естественно, в конце игры. Почти вся компания уже вылетела, и все начинают громко болеть и подбадривать оставшихся игроков. Можно попробовать играть в эту игру наоборот - на стульях девушки, на коленях парни. 


МПС - мой правый сосед

В эту игру лучше играть хоть на трезвую голову, хоть на пьяную (на пьяную даже гораздо веселее) и не важно: знакомы вы или нет. Причем обязательно, чтобы хотя бы один человек не знал этой игры. Он и назначается ведущим. Ведущий выходит из комнаты, а остальные участники игры усаживаются по кругу и "загадывают одного из присутствующих" (почему в кавычках, объясню чуть ниже). После этого ведущий задает участникам игры вопросы о загаданном, пытаясь понять о ком идет речь. Причем вопросы должны быть такими, чтобы ответом было ДА или НЕТ. Но прикол не в этом. Дело в том, что на самом деле все говорят не об одном человеке, а о человеке, сидящем справа (так, впрочем, и называется игра "Мой Правый Сосед", о чем, естественно, ведущий не догадывается). Например, на вопрос "это девушка?", я зная, что справа сидит бородатый мужик, говорю "нет". Вопрос следующему: "Это парень?", - мой левый сосед, искоса поглядывая на меня, говорит "нет". Вот тут-то и появляется вопрос "а кто???" в абсолютно обалдевших глазах ведущего и дикий ржач всей компании. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока ведущего внезапно не осенит, что МПС - это не просто название, и что в его расшифровке и кроется смысл, или пока все не поумирают с хохоту. 


Угадай мелодию

Ведущий перечисляет 5 слов из текста песни, кроме слов из названия. Гости должны угадать ее. Первый угадавший получает очко. Набравший большое количество получает приз и становится ведущим. Можно играть, пока все не побудут ведущими или пока не устанут. Например, песня Подмосковные вечера . 5 слов: шорохи, утро, милая, голова, сердце. Если затрудняются отгадать ведущий должен прибавить еще одно слово из песни. 


Хранитель тайн

Инвентарь: Лист бумаги, ручка, немного крупы.

Правила игры следующие: Один из играющих назначается "хранителем тайны". "Тайна" состоит в том, что ее "хранитель" тайком от всех пишет на листке бумаги какую - нибудь строчку знакомого стихотворения или песни, например, "Ветер с моря дул, нагонял беду". Листок с текстом он прячет в карман или отдает зрителям.

Игра: В тексте шесть слов, следовательно, "хранитель"должен положить перед собой шесть крупинок зерна.Каждая крупинка — "тайна". Все остальные могут задать "хранителю тайн" столько вопросов, сколько крупинок перед ними. На любой вопрос "хранитель" дает только один ответ. Причем каждый из них должен содержать слово из написанного "тайно" текста. Ответы можно записывать. Вопросы можно задавать не по порядку, и после ответа соответствующая крупинка убирается. Слова в ответах должны называться в том же числе, роде, падеже и порядке, в которых они записаны в тексте. Желательно, конечно, чтобы "хранитель" старался органично ввести нужное слово в любой контекст ответа на вопрос — в этом его изобретательность. Всем остальным остается раскрыть "тайну", расшифровав текст стихов или песни. 

Вопросы и ответы могут быть примерно такими. 

— Сколько тебе лет? 

— Я как ветер, дую всегда даже если мне больше тридцати 

— Ты нас любишь? 

— С вами не соскучишся - конечно? 

— Как ты себя чувствуешь? 

— Не хватает мне моря ребята, а так ничего. 

— Почем фунт лиха? . 

— Я вчера на него дул, так он стал полегче. 

— Завтра пойдем в баню? 

— Столько дней нагонял жирок - можно и сходить. 

— Что вы будете есть на обед? 

— На свою беду пока не знаю. 

Если же есть затруднения, можно задать еще один вопрос, при этом сказав, к какому по счету зерну (слову) он относится — к первому, шестому и т. д.

Победитель: Команда, если текст угадан. 


Подарок

Подготовка: Участники разбиваются на две команды 

Игра: Команды садятся друг против друга. Одна команда загадывает, что бы они отправили команде напротив, а вторая загадывает что бы они сделали со своим подарком. Ведущий ходит и тихо опрашивает участников кто что подарит и кто что сделает с подарком. После опроса ведущий громко произносит получившиеся варианты. Потом команды меняются ролями, игра снова повторяется. 

Победитель: Пара, у которой получился наиболее оригинальный вариант. 

Например: Корову подарили, а ее повесили на елку. 


Колпак на колпаке

Склейте один большой колпак и несколько маленьких - желательно разноцветных. Маленькие колпаки подвешивают на крепкой нитке. Играющие по очереди надевают большой колпак и завязывают глаза. Надо три раза повернуться вокруг своей оси, присесть и, выпрямившись, попасть большим колпаком в маленький.


Приз в загадках

Берется приз, заворачивается в бумагу. На обертку приклеивается содержание любой загадки. Вновь оборачивается. И снова приклеивается загадка. И так десять раз.

Играющие садятся по кругу. Ведущий дает в руки одному завернутый в десять оберток приз. Играющий убирает одну обертку, видит загадку, читает про себя. Если отгадал - говорит отгадку, если нет - читает загадку вслух, кто ее отгадал, получает право далее развернуть приз, и все продолжается по этой же схеме.

Добравшийся до приза - его же и получает. :)


Отрежь подарок

Инвентарь: Веревка, нитки, конфеты, хлопушки и всякие мелкие игрушки, ножницы, шарф/платок.

Подготовка: Натягиваем веревку на уровне роста участников. На веревку вешаем на ниточках вышеперечисленные конфеты, хлопушки и всякие мелкие игрушки.

Игра: Текущей "жертва" завязываем глаза и даем в руки ножницы. "Жертву" раскручиваем вокруг своей оси и ставим лицом к призам. Задача "жертвы" отчекрыжить себе подарок или вкусняшку. Остальные наблюдают, болееют и подсказывают. 

Обычно, эта забава очень нравится, как взрослым так и детям. 



Американский психолог 


Ведущий раздает играющим (5—8 человек) бумагу и карандаши и начинает задавать вопросы, предварительно объяснив, что ответ должен быть как можно более подробным.
Список вопросов
1. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «лес»?
2. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «море»?
3. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «кошки»?
4. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «лошади»?
После этого ответы собираются и начинают зачитываться с указанием на автора. Ведущий применяет следующие сопоставления. По мнению американских психологов, лес ассоциируется с жизнью, море — с любовью, кошки — с женщинами, лошади — с мужчинами. Мнения гостей о жизни, любви, мужчинах и женщинах складываются самые забавные!





Таблички с подвохом 



Игрокам предстоит ответить на вопросы ведущего, не видя того, что написано на табличках, расположенных за их спинами. Надписи могут быть следующие: для мужчин: «Родильный дом», «Баня», «Медвытрезвитель»; для женщин: «Синяк под глазом», «Порванный чулок» и т. д. 
Вопросы для мужчин: 
«Часто ли вы бываете в этом заведении?», 
«Что с собой берете, отправляясь туда?»,
«Чем занимаетесь там?»,
«С кем там встречаетесь?», 
«Чем оно вас привлекает?».

Для женщин:
«Часто ли бываете в такой ситуации, в таком виде?», 
«Что вам особенно нравится в вашем облике?», 
«А что, по-вашему, произошло, что вы оказались в такой ситуации?» и т. д.
Несоответствие ответов и надписей на табличках вызывает много веселья у окружающих.



Десять монет 


Вызываются две пары, в паре кавалер и дама. Кавалерам крепят к поясу консервную банку. Дамам дают по 10 монет
Дамы отходят на 2 метра от кавалеров. По сигналу ведущего дама должна кинуть в банку кавалеру все монеты. Кавалер помогает ей, вращая талией (при наличии таковой). Побеждает пара, у которой в банке оказалось больше монет.


Конкурсы, игры 



«Ситуации» 


Командам по очереди зачитываются описания различных ситуаций: женщины должны представить себя на месте мужчин и наоборот. Оценивается остроумие и оригинальность ответов.

Ситуации для женской команды.
1. Вы хотите провести отпуск на шикарном курорте в компании друзей, а ваша любимая настаивает на поездке к своей маме, в деревню. Что вы сделаете, чтобы она вас отпустила?
2. Вы приходите с работы усталый и хотите посидеть с пивком у телевизора. Ваша жена, накрашенная, в вечернем платье, требует «вывести» себя в ресторан. Как вы уговорите ее отменить выход в свет?
3. К вам в гости приезжает теща, а вам просто необходимо уехать на рыбалку. Что делать?
Ситуации для мужской команды.
1. На вечеринке вы заметили мужчину вашей мечты. Как вы попытаетесь привлечь его внимание?
2. В магазин привезли «последний писк моды» — костюм, стоимость которого равна 3 зарплатам вашего мужа. Как вы уговорите мужа сделать вам подарок?
3. В 2 часа ночи муж возвращается с «работы» пьяный, со следами губной помады, а из кармана торчит весьма интимный предмет женского туалета. Ваши действия?



«Расторопная хозяюшка» 


В несколько тарелок нужно насыпать сахар, соль, пшено, гречку, рис, перловку. От каждой команды вызывается по одному добровольцу, которые с завязанными глазами должны определить, что находится в блюдечке. При выполнении задания учитывается скорость и безошибочность.	



«Дую, дую — все впустую» 


Участникам в руки дается воронка, они должны как можно быстрее задуть свечу через воронку с расстояния 50 см. Это можно сделать, только поставив воронку так, чтобы пламя оказалось на продолжении стороны, образующей угол воронки.	





Пять иголок 


Участники становятся в линию, перед ними на пол кладут по 5 иголок. Задача игроков — взять с пола все иглы одновременно.
Победитель — участник, первым справившийся с заданием.
Секрет заключается в том, что сразу взять все иглы можно, только намочив ладонь.



МПС - мой правый сосед

В эту игру лучше играть хоть на трезвую голову, хоть на пьяную (на пьяную даже гораздо веселее) и не важно: знакомы вы или нет. Причем обязательно, чтобы хотя бы один человек не знал этой игры. Он и назначается ведущим. Ведущий выходит из комнаты, а остальные участники игры усаживаются по кругу и "загадывают одного из присутствующих" (почему в кавычках, объясню чуть ниже). После этого ведущий задает участникам игры вопросы о загаданном, пытаясь понять о ком идет речь. Причем вопросы должны быть такими, чтобы ответом было ДА или НЕТ. Но прикол не в этом. Дело в том, что на самом деле все говорят не об одном человеке, а о человеке, сидящем справа (так, впрочем, и называется игра "Мой Правый Сосед", о чем, естественно, ведущий не догадывается). Например, на вопрос "это девушка?", я зная, что справа сидит бородатый мужик, говорю "нет". Вопрос следующему: "Это парень?", - мой левый сосед, искоса поглядывая на меня, говорит "нет". Вот тут-то и появляется вопрос "а кто???" в абсолютно обалдевших глазах ведущего и дикий ржач всей компании. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока ведущего внезапно не осенит, что МПС - это не просто название, и что в его расшифровке и кроется смысл, или пока все не поумирают с хохоту. 


Угадай мелодию

Ведущий перечисляет 5 слов из текста песни, кроме слов из названия. Гости должны угадать ее. Первый угадавший получает очко. Набравший большое количество получает приз и становится ведущим. Можно играть, пока все не побудут ведущими или пока не устанут. Например, песня Подмосковные вечера . 5 слов: шорохи, утро, милая, голова, сердце. Если затрудняются отгадать ведущий должен прибавить еще одно слово из песни. 


Хранитель тайн

Инвентарь: Лист бумаги, ручка, немного крупы.

Правила игры следующие: Один из играющих назначается "хранителем тайны". "Тайна" состоит в том, что ее "хранитель" тайком от всех пишет на листке бумаги какую - нибудь строчку знакомого стихотворения или песни, например, "Ветер с моря дул, нагонял беду". Листок с текстом он прячет в карман или отдает зрителям.

Игра: В тексте шесть слов, следовательно, "хранитель"должен положить перед собой шесть крупинок зерна.Каждая крупинка — "тайна". Все остальные могут задать "хранителю тайн" столько вопросов, сколько крупинок перед ними. На любой вопрос "хранитель" дает только один ответ. Причем каждый из них должен содержать слово из написанного "тайно" текста. Ответы можно записывать. Вопросы можно задавать не по порядку, и после ответа соответствующая крупинка убирается. Слова в ответах должны называться в том же числе, роде, падеже и порядке, в которых они записаны в тексте. Желательно, конечно, чтобы "хранитель" старался органично ввести нужное слово в любой контекст ответа на вопрос — в этом его изобретательность. Всем остальным остается раскрыть "тайну", расшифровав текст стихов или песни. 

Вопросы и ответы могут быть примерно такими. 

— Сколько тебе лет? 

— Я как ветер, дую всегда даже если мне больше тридцати 

— Ты нас любишь? 

— С вами не соскучишся - конечно? 

— Как ты себя чувствуешь? 

— Не хватает мне моря ребята, а так ничего. 

— Почем фунт лиха? . 

— Я вчера на него дул, так он стал полегче. 

— Завтра пойдем в баню? 

— Столько дней нагонял жирок - можно и сходить. 

— Что вы будете есть на обед? 

— На свою беду пока не знаю. 

Если же есть затруднения, можно задать еще один вопрос, при этом сказав, к какому по счету зерну (слову) он относится — к первому, шестому и т. д.

Победитель: Команда, если текст угадан. 


Подарок

Подготовка: Участники разбиваются на две команды 

Игра: Команды садятся друг против друга. Одна команда загадывает, что бы они отправили команде напротив, а вторая загадывает что бы они сделали со своим подарком. Ведущий ходит и тихо опрашивает участников кто что подарит и кто что сделает с подарком. После опроса ведущий громко произносит получившиеся варианты. Потом команды меняются ролями, игра снова повторяется. 

Победитель: Пара, у которой получился наиболее оригинальный вариант. 

Например: Корову подарили, а ее повесили на елку. 


Колпак на колпаке

Склейте один большой колпак и несколько маленьких - желательно разноцветных. Маленькие колпаки подвешивают на крепкой нитке. Играющие по очереди надевают большой колпак и завязывают глаза. Надо три раза повернуться вокруг своей оси, присесть и, выпрямившись, попасть большим колпаком в маленький.


Приз в загадках

Берется приз, заворачивается в бумагу. На обертку приклеивается содержание любой загадки. Вновь оборачивается. И снова приклеивается загадка. И так десять раз.

Играющие садятся по кругу. Ведущий дает в руки одному завернутый в десять оберток приз. Играющий убирает одну обертку, видит загадку, читает про себя. Если отгадал - говорит отгадку, если нет - читает загадку вслух, кто ее отгадал, получает право далее развернуть приз, и все продолжается по этой же схеме.

Добравшийся до приза - его же и получает. :)


Отрежь подарок

Инвентарь: Веревка, нитки, конфеты, хлопушки и всякие мелкие игрушки, ножницы, шарф/платок.

Подготовка: Натягиваем веревку на уровне роста участников. На веревку вешаем на ниточках вышеперечисленные конфеты, хлопушки и всякие мелкие игрушки.

Игра: Текущей "жертва" завязываем глаза и даем в руки ножницы. "Жертву" раскручиваем вокруг своей оси и ставим лицом к призам. Задача "жертвы" отчекрыжить себе подарок или вкусняшку. Остальные наблюдают, болееют и подсказывают. 

Обычно, эта забава очень нравится, как взрослым так и детям. 



Американский психолог 


Ведущий раздает играющим (5—8 человек) бумагу и карандаши и начинает задавать вопросы, предварительно объяснив, что ответ должен быть как можно более подробным.
Список вопросов
1. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «лес»?
2. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «море»?
3. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «кошки»?
4. С чем у вас ассоциируется понятие «лошади»?
После этого ответы собираются и начинают зачитываться с указанием на автора. Ведущий применяет следующие сопоставления. По мнению американских психологов, лес ассоциируется с жизнью, море — с любовью, кошки — с женщинами, лошади — с мужчинами. Мнения гостей о жизни, любви, мужчинах и женщинах складываются самые забавные!

----------


## tamada1980

Таблички с подвохом  Все с инета)



Игрокам предстоит ответить на вопросы ведущего, не видя того, что написано на табличках, расположенных за их спинами. Надписи могут быть следующие: для мужчин: «Родильный дом», «Баня», «Медвытрезвитель»; для женщин: «Синяк под глазом», «Порванный чулок» и т. д. 
Вопросы для мужчин: 
«Часто ли вы бываете в этом заведении?», 
«Что с собой берете, отправляясь туда?»,
«Чем занимаетесь там?»,
«С кем там встречаетесь?», 
«Чем оно вас привлекает?».

Для женщин:
«Часто ли бываете в такой ситуации, в таком виде?», 
«Что вам особенно нравится в вашем облике?», 
«А что, по-вашему, произошло, что вы оказались в такой ситуации?» и т. д.
Несоответствие ответов и надписей на табличках вызывает много веселья у окружающих.



Десять монет 


Вызываются две пары, в паре кавалер и дама. Кавалерам крепят к поясу консервную банку. Дамам дают по 10 монет
Дамы отходят на 2 метра от кавалеров. По сигналу ведущего дама должна кинуть в банку кавалеру все монеты. Кавалер помогает ей, вращая талией (при наличии таковой). Побеждает пара, у которой в банке оказалось больше монет.


Конкурсы, игры 



Описание фокусов, разоблачение фокусников 

Исчезнувшие бусы
На сцене фокусник с ассистенткой. Он снимает с ее шеи бусы и кладет их в сачок. Потом выворачивает сачок, и все видят, что он пуст. Фокусник снова подходит к ассистентке, поворачивает ее через левое плечо, и, когда она вновь становится лицом к залу, на ней снова бусы. Куда же исчезали бусы?

Оказывается, на ассистентке две пары бус. К одной нитке бус пришита резинка, которая позволяет оттянуть их под фартук. Сверху резинка закреплена под воротником платья. Когда бусы оттягиваются, они закрепляются на пуговице, которая пришита на платье под фартуком. Поворачиваясь, ассистентка незаметно освобождает нитку бус от пуговицы. Вот так они скова появляются на шее. А первая нитка бус остается в сачке.

Как угадать время
Сделайте большой циферблат часов и вынесите его на сцену. Стрелки показывают 12. Фокусник просит кого-нибудь из зрителей задумать любой час. Потом берет палочку и начинает стучать по корпусу циферблата, а потом и переводить маленькую стрелку после каждого удара на час назад. Зритель, задумавший час, должен про себя считать удары, каждый раз прибавляя по одному к задуманному часу, а на счете 20 поднять руку. В тот же миг фокусник показывает зрителю на циферблате задуманный час.

В чем секрет фокуса! Ударяя палочкой, фокусник про себя тоже считает, но с единицы. На восьмом ударе он показывает на цифру 12, а с каждым следующим ударом переводит маленькую стрелку на час назад. Цифра на циферблате, на которой окажется стрелка, когда зритель поднял руку, и есть задуманный час. Легко проверить, что задуманный зрителем час (х) и число, отсчитанное фокусником после касания цифры 12 (к), всегда составят в сумме 13. Первые семь ударов служат лишь для того, чтобы отвлечь внимание зрителей (х + к + 7=20).

Как угадать день рождения
— Хотите, — говорит фокусник обращаясь к залу, — я узнаю день рождения любого зрителя? Тогда пусть кто-нибудь из вас поднимется сюда на сцену. Пожалуйста, умножьте на 2 число, когда вы родились. К результату прибавьте 5, а эту сумму умножьте на 50. Теперь прибавьте порядковый номер того месяца, когда вы родились, и назовите полученное число. А фокусник тут же говорит день и месяц рождения.

Как он это узнает? Из числа, которое назвал зритель, надо отнять 250. Получится трехзначное или четырехзначное число. Одна или две первые цифры — день рождения, две последние — месяц.

Исчезнувшие клетки
Ассистент держит поднос, на котором стоит клетка с птичкой. Показываю зрительному залу платок с обеих сторон и накрываю им клетку. Потом беру клетку с подноса, а ассистент с подносом уходит за кулисы. Подбрасываю платок вверх. Куда же исчезла клетка?

Давайте вместе с вами приготовим реквизит. Из пятимиллиметровой фанеры вырежьте квадрат со сторонами 40 см. Раскрасьте его и покройте бесцветным лаком. Вот и готов поднос. Клетка должна быть вдвое меньше подноса, а высота ее около 20 см. На каждом углу клетки прикрепите металлические уголки. Клетку поставьте точно на середину подноса. Просверлите уголки вместе с подносом. Возьмите четыре болтика с гайками и прикрепите ими клетку к подносу. Теперь сшейте двойной платок, размеры которого 60х60 см. В середине платка вшейте проволоку, ее размеры точно повторяют верхнюю часть клетки. Проделаем фокус сначала. Ассистент держит поднос с клеткою. Накрываете клетку платком и делаете вид, будто обеими руками снимаете клетку с подноса. В этот момент ассистент незаметно переворачивает поднос набок. Зрители, разумеется, видят дно подноса. Ассистент с подносом уходит за сцену, а вы показываете зрителям пустой платок.

Превращение конфетти в воду
На столе стоят ящик с разноцветным конфетти и две чашки. Фокусник достает из ящика конфетти и насыпает в чашку. Наполнив ее с верхом, высыпает конфетти обратно в ящик. Повторяет это несколько раз. Наполнив в очередной раз чашку, накрывает ее платком. Сдергивает и отбрасывает на столик платок - в чашке не конфетти, а вода. Фокусник переливает ее в другую чашку.

Секрет фокуса. Ящик имеет двойное дно, а задняя его стенка состоит из двух половин. Нижняя половина свободно движется в боковых пазах, открывая доступ в потайное отделение. Туда-то фокусник заранее закладывает еще одну чашку, наполненную водой и закрытую специальной крышкой. Крышка изготовляется так. К проволочному кольцу подвижно крепятся четыре ножки из жести, выгнутые по форме кучки конфетти. Подвижные крепления нужны для того, чтобы ножки сложились и не выпирали, когда крышка будет поднята вместе с платком. К кольцу крепится небольшая жестяная крестовина с припаянным к ней гвоздиком - острием кверху. Все это обтягивается куском атласной ткани с нашитым на нее конфетти. Ножки, оснащенные специальными выступами, устанавливаются на края чашки, и создается впечатление, что чашка наполнена конфетти. Фокусник, незаметно приподняв подвижную часть задней стенки ящика, подменяет чашку, накрывает ее платком так, чтобы гвоздик проколол ткань платка, потом берется за гвоздик и сдергивает секретную крышку вместе с платком. Зрители видят, что конфетти исчезло, а чашка наполнена водой.

Кубики из колпака
На демонстрационном столике - четыре одинаковых колпака и два разноцветных кубика. Передайте два колпака зрителям для осмотра. Когда их возвратят, передайте в зрительный зал два кубика. Попросите кого-нибудь из зрителей положить их в один из колпаков, которые вы держите в руках. Теперь соедините колпаки основаниями. Два быстрых взмаха руками сверху вниз, снимаете один из колпаков и показываете залу: кубиков уже не два, а шесть.

Хотите знать, откуда они появились? Подготовим реквизит. Колпаки сделайте из плотной бумаги. Покрасьте их яркими красками. Рисунок должен быть на всех одинаковый. Теперь сделайте шесть ярких кубиков - три одного и три другого цвета. Два разноцветных кубика отложите, остальные четыре аккуратно приклейте внутри одного из колпаков. Когда клей высохнет, можно показывать фокус. Выходя на сцену, вы держите колпаки на ладони вложенными один в другой, основанием вниз. В таком положении и расставьте их на столе. Два кубика поставьте рядом. Обязательно запомните, где стоит колпак с вклеенными кубиками. Зрители разглядывают кубики, а вы берете правой рукой колпак с секретными кубиками - его надо держать основанием вниз, а левой любой другой - его держите основанием кверху. Зрителей вы просите положить два кубика в тот колпак, который держите в левой руке. Соединив колпаки основаниями, вы делаете два быстрых взмаха, переворачиваете колпаки так, чтобы тот, что с секретными кубиками, оказался снизу. Теперь снимайте верхний колпак. В другом лежат шесть кубиков.

Кукла из коробки
Фокусник показывает четырехугольную коробку без дна и крышки, продевает через нее руку, чтобы зрители убедились, что она пустая. Коробку ставит на стол, накрывает ее листом бумаги и сверху надевает металлический четырехугольный обруч. Перевернув коробку, проделывает ту же операцию с другой ее стороной. Затем фокусник прорывает бумагу и… вынимает из коробки куклу. Прорывает бумагу с другой стороны, показывает – коробка пустая.

Секрет фокуса – в самой коробке. Она сделана из жести или фанеры. Внутри ее находится клапан из того же материала, прикрепленный шарнирно нижней стороной к ее краю. Размер клапана немного меньше боковой стенки коробки, чтобы он мог свободно перемещаться. К верхнему краю его крепится дно. Оно сделано из куска полотна, по ширине равного ширине коробки. Второй край дна прикреплен к верхней ее стороне. В боковые стороны дна вшиваются рояльные петли, с их помощью оно складывается вовнутрь и не прогибается наружу. Клапан, дно и внутренние стенки коробки окрашиваются в черный цвет. Когда фокусник демонстрирует якобы пустую коробку, кукла находится между клапаном и стенкой. А чтобы кукла не выпала, надо левой рукой прижать клапан к стенке, а правую руку просунуть сквозь коробку. Кукла должна занимать как можно меньше места, поэтому лучше сделать ее из поролона. После того, как фокусник, прорвав бумагу, достает куклу, он прижимает клапан вплотную к стенке, и зрители его не видят.

Неисчерпаемая коробка
Исполнитель выносит небольшую коробку, ставит на стол, опрокидывает и открывает крышку. Зрители видят, что коробка пуста. Потом фокусник закрывает крышку и переворачивает коробку в первоначальное положение. Открыв крышку, исполнитель вынимает из коробки множество разнообразных вещей.

Секрет заключается в необычном устройстве коробки. У нее вместо простого дна имеется качающееся дно-стенка. На левом рисунке показана коробка в тот момент, когда фокусник показывает, что она пустая. На правом рисунке коробка показана в тот же момент, но только со стороны фокусника. Зрители принимают стенку за дно коробки, в то время когда дно осталось за коробкой, так как стенка - дно прикреплена к коробке шарнирно. Чтобы этот фокус можно было демонстрировать несколько раз, необходимо заранее приготовить столик, на котором будет стоять коробка. С задней стороны столика приделывается небольшая полочка, на которую кладут вещи. Фокусник показывает каждый раз зрителям, что коробка пуста, для чего переворачивает ее вперед, а сам в это время ставит на дно коробки вещи с полочки.

Плоток через стакан
Фокусник показывает зрителям пустой стакан, в который кладет синий платок из тонкой ткани. Плотным непрозрачным платком красного цвета накрывает стакан и натягивает на закрытый платком стакан медицинскую резинку. Правой рукой фокусник достает из-под красного платка синий. Потом снимает со стакана красный платок вместе с резинкой и демонстрирует зрителям совершенно целый, но уже пустой стакан.

Секрет фокуса. Стакан с синим платком фокусник держит в левой руке. Когда правой рукой он накрывает стакан красным платком, то незаметно для зрителей под прикрытием этого платка переворачивает стакан вверх дном и натягивает резинку на дно стакана. Зрители остаются в полной уверенности, что стакан закрыт. Потом фокусник вытаскивает синий платок, а когда снимает со стакана резинку с красным платком, так же незаметно поворачивает стакан левой рукой в нормальное положение.

Прошитые кубики
Показываю зрителям три деревянных кубика. В каждом кубике есть небольшое сквозное отверстие. Беру ящик без крышки, в котором тоже есть два отверстия – по одному на каждой боковой стороне. Кладу в ящик все кубики. Зрители видят, что отверстия ящика и кубиков совпадают. Сквозь ящик и кубики продергиваю шнурок длиной около 1 метра. Несколько раз тяну шнурок то одной, то другой рукой. Потом концы шнурка отдаю кому-либо из зрителей, а сам вынимаю все три кубика из ящика, который по-прежнему насквозь прошит шнурком.

Наш реквизит: три деревянных крашеных кубика, со сторонами по 12 см и сквозным отверстием посередине. Его диаметр 1 см. Ящика сделайте такого размера, чтобы в него свободно входили кубики. Теперь сам секрет. Внутри ящика по боковым сторонам и по дну сделайте углубление. В эти пазы заранее вложите прочную нитку. Концы ее выведите в боковые отверстия ящика. Один конец нитки заканчивается петлей. Теперь следите внимательно. Кубики я кладу в ящик. Беру шнурок и один конец его захлестываю петлей. Просовывая этот конец шнурка в отверстие ящика, я незаметно протаскиваю шнурок по углублению – сначала по одной боковой стороне, потом по дну и вытаскиваю конец шнурка из отверстия противоположной стороны. Зрителям будет казаться, что кубики и ящик прошиты шнурком насквозь.

Разрезание веревки
Исполнитель берет тонкую веревку, складывает ее пополам. Приглашает на сцену кого-нибудь из зрителей и просит разрезать веревку. Фокусник связывает концы узлом и накручивает веревку на левую руку. Потом просит зрителя взяться за конец веревки и размотать ее. И зрители видят, что веревка снова целая.

Секрет фокуса кроется в умении сложить веревку. Давайте вместе проделаем фокус. Возьмите один конец веревки левой рукой между средним и указательным пальцами, а второй - между указательным и большим. Правой рукой берете за середину веревки и подносите ее к левой руке. Быстро и незаметно для зрителей вытаскиваете часть веревки, конец которой находится между большим и указательным пальцами, и слегка поднимаете ее. Догадываетесь, где зритель разрезает веревку? А вы тем временем сбрасываете вниз два конца целой веревки, а оставшийся кусочек связываете узлом. Вот его-то вы и показываете залу. Зрители видят, что веревка разрезана и связана узлом. Потом, когда будете накручивать веревку на левую руку, правой стягиваете узел с веревки и незаметно кладете его в карман. А зритель разматывает целую веревку.


Розыгрыш «Фараон». 
Совершим маленькое путешествие в темноту пирамид. В усыпальницу умершего фараона.
В нашей комнате человек уже лежа на диване играет Фараона, туда с завязанными глазами по очереди вводят желающих. Они, после шутки, там и остаются.
В комнату заводится человек с завязанными глазами и его руками начинают водить по лежащему "фараону" снизу вверх (роль "фараона" исполняет один из посвященных участников. Остальные "жертвы" ждут за дверью) . Звучит заунывная музыка и слова: "Это фараон, вот его ноги, это фараон, вот его бедра, это фараон, вот его живот, ..., вот его голова, это фараон, вот его мозги!" С этими словами руки жертвы погружаются в кастрюлю с вареными холодными макаронами (рожками, ракушками и т.д.) вперемешку с кетчупом. 
P.S. Кричат все, даже парни.

Конкурс «Девятый месяц»
Все ваши жены были в положении, каково это? Дадим мужчинам это понять.
Мужчинам под рубашки засовывают воздушные шары, им надо собрать рассыпанные по полу спички – кто больше.

Конкурс «Мужчины и их яйца»
На 2 ложки кладется по вареному яйцу. Концы ложек берутся в рот. 
Один участник должен сбить с ложки яйцо другого, не уронив своего.

Конкурс «Взаимопонимание»
Сейчас мы определим, какая пара самая любящая, кто из пар лучше всех понимает друг друга. Конкурс состоит из трех частей. 

1 часть - умственная.
Парам раздается по листу бумаги. Сначала рисует один – второй не смотрит, лист загибается так, чтобы голова не была видна, а только продолжение шеи. Второй супруг продолжает рисунок. Очки получают пары, у кого животное будет не из мира фантазии.

2 часть - физическая.
Парам раздается по конфете, надо без помощи рук, ртами, вдвоем, развернуть и съесть пополам конфету. Очки получает самая быстрая пара.

3 часть – теоретическая.
Каждый супруг тянет по 3 анкеты и обводит вариант ответа, наиболее ему близкий. Супруг пытается угадать, что ответил его любимый. Побеждает пара с наибольшим совпадением правильных ответов.



Каким тестем вы будете:

1. Веселым
2. Мудрым
3. Тираном

Как вы будите относиться к зятю:

1. Любить и уважать
2. Относиться очень критично
3. Пусть живут как хотят

Чем можно вас отвлечь от любимого занятия скорее всего:

1. Вкусной едой
2. Интимными приставаниями
3. Ничем невозможно, кроме пожара

Вы один застряли в лифте с еле одетыми стриптизерами. Что вы будите делать?

1. Молчать
2. Развлекать девушек анекдотами
3. Предложите стриптизом скрасить время ожидания

Вы вступили в схватку с хулиганами и проиграли. Что дома вы скажите жене о побитой физиономии?

1. Признаетесь в поражении
2. Скажете, что здорово их отделали
3. Вообще откажетесь что либо объяснять

Вы помогли прекрасной незнакомке, за это она предлагает вам выбрать благодарность с ее стороны. Вы выбираете:

1. Поцелуй
2. Деньги
3. Говорите, что сегодня у вас День Бескорыстной Помощи

Жена настроена игриво, а вы не в настроении. Ваши действия:

1. Прямо скажете, что сегодня не настроены на это
2. Будите тянуть время – авось сама перехочет
3. Соберетесь с силами и удалитесь в спальню

Вы видите горящий дом и сильно пьяного мужчину в окне. Что вы сделаете?

1. Позвоните 01 и подождете МЧС
2. Позвоните 01 и попытаетесь спасти его сами
3. Пройдете мимо – сам виноват…

Вы застали жену в недвусмысленном положении с любовником. Ваши действия:

1. Убьете сначала жену, потом любовника
2. Убьете сначала любовника, потом жену
3. Развернетесь и уйдете навсегда

В клубе вас пригласили на сцену и предложили станцевать стриптиз. Вы:

1. С удовольствием согласитесь
2. Категорически откажитесь
3. Станцуете только за приличное вознаграждение

Когда у вас будет возможность выбрать отдых, что вы выбирите:

1. Пойдете в кино или кафе
2. Съездите на природу
3. Хорошенько выспитесь

Если бы вы были овощем, то каким:

1. Помидором
2. Лимоном
3. Салатом

Вы пошли один выпить чашку кофе и случайно забрели в гейклуб. К вам подсел знакомиться симпатичный парень. Вы:

1. Панически убежали
2. Признались, что зашли сюда по ошибке
3. Сказали бы парню, что он не  в вашем вкусе

Вы очень хотите себе купить дорогое украшение. Как вы постепите:

1. Будите намекать мужу, что не прочь бы его получить
2. Прямо скажите, что вам надо это купить
3. Просто пойдете и молча купите это сама


На вас в безлюдном месте напал хулиган и отбирает сумочку. Вы:

1. Будите кричать и звать на помощь
2. Отдадите сумочку и убежите
3. Молча дадите ему кулаком в нос

Если бы был выбор, кем прожить следующую жизнь, вы бы были:

1. Кошкой
2. Птицей
3. Обезьяной

Какое блюдо вы предпочитаете кушать:

1. Мясное
2. Мучное
3. Мороженое

Муж требует выполнения соответственного долга, а вам этого в данный момент совершенно не хочется. Что вы будите делать?

1. Скажите, что у вас болит голова и нет настроения
2. Вздохнув, согласитесь
3. Согласитесь в обмен на что-то

Вечером идти в гости, а утром вы обнаружили пятно на любимом платье. Вы:

1. Расстраиваетесь и вообще никуда не идете
2. Надеваете что-либо из старых вещей
3. Бежите в магазин и покупаете себе еще одну обновку

На улице вас приняли за знаменитую актрису и попросили автограф, вы бы:

1. Признались, что это ошибка
2. Молча дали автограф и уши
3. Дали автограф и с удовольствием поделились бы творческими планами

Вы выиграли приз, чем бы вы его взяли:

1. Абонементом в салон красоты
2. Ювелирными изделиями
3. Путешествием 

Вам приснился страшный сон, вы:

1. Попробуете его растолковать
2. Не обратите внимание – вы не верите в сны
3. Целую неделю будите переживать

Муж не хочет с вами соглашаться, вы:

1. Надуетесь на него
2. Будите пытаться отстоять свое мнение
3. Просто поступите по своему

Муж хочет поехать в одно место, а вы – в другое. В итоге:

1. Поедите в то место, которое выбрал муж
2. Поедите туда, куда хотите вы
3. Каждый поедет в сое место 

Подсчитываются очки, победителям кричат «ГОРЬКО!!!»

Торт и чай.

Если будет настроение, можно поиграть еще:

Игра «В магазин, ёлки садить»
Каждый вытягивает себе по листочку с каким то местом, один становится водящим,  остальные задают ему наводящие вопросы, а водящий должен ответить на них честно, но туманно, чтобы как можно дольше игроки не поняли, что это за место.

Примерные вопросы могут быть: 
«Часто ли вы бываете в этом заведении?»
«Что с собой берете, отправляясь туда?»
«Чем занимаетесь там?»
«С кем там встречаетесь?»
«Чем оно вас привлекает?»
«Часто туда ходите?»
«Часто ли бываете в такой ситуации, в таком виде?»
«А что, по-вашему, произошло, что вы оказались в такой ситуации?» 

Игра «Немой»
Эту игру все знают – ведущий пытается показать какое то слово или сочетание слов, игроки – отгадать. Угадавший идет на место ведущего, и тот загадывает ему слово сам.
Чем интереснее загаданное  - тем смешнее – «стриптизер», «Мона Лиза», «родео», «снежный человек», «золотая свадьба» и тд

Игра «Ассоциации»
Один – ведущий – уходит, игроки загадывают присутствующего сегодня тут человека. Ведущий возвращается и пытается угадать, кого задумали игроки, задавая каждому по вопросу на ассоциации.

Примерные вопросы:
«Если бы этот человек был животным, то каким?»
«Если бы этот человек был машиной, то какой?»
Или фруктом, овощем, компьютером  и тд


Добровольцу вручают две ложки (или вилки) и завязывают глаза. Ведущий предлагает "опознать" разные предметы на ощупь при помощи ложек . Можно предлагать продукты (картофелина, морковка, лук, груша и т.д.), а можно дать задание посложнее - определить такие несъедобные предметы, как кассета, книга, монетка, мягкая игрушка, дистанционка и т.п.



 Булку в рот 
  Очень смешная игра. Играют несколько человек. Добровольцу дают 3 (5 в зависимости от размера) мандарин. Он должен запихнуть все 3 (5) мандарин в рот, но не прожевывать их, потом проверьте!!! Затем ему дают в руки напечатанный текст, который он должен прочитать, не пережёвывая мандарин. Все остальные должны его понять. Кто поймёт чтеца правильнее всего, получает приз. Можно повторить эту игру несколько раз (с разным текстом и новыми!!! мандаринами).

 Отдай честь! 
  Поставьте игроков команд в ряд. Эта игра эстафета. После того, как первый игрок правильно выполнит задание, его может выполнять следующий игрок. Задание следующее: правой рукой взять себя за нос, левую руку продеть сквозь полученную петлю, вытянуть вперед с оттопыренным большим пальцем, сказав при этом: "Во!" Затем хлопнуть в ладоши и проделать то же самое, но быстро сменив руки.

 Желейные китайцы 
  Для этого конкурса приготовьте какое-нибудь нежное блюдо - например, желе. Задача участников - съесть его как можно быстрее с помощью спичек или зубочисток.

 Соревнование жвачек 
  Раздайте каждому участнику по большой упаковке жевательной резинки. Предусмотрите приз для того, кто первым сможет надуть пузырь (или надует самый большой).

 Шарики 
  Нужно надуть воздушные шары за отведенное время без помощи рук.

----------


## tamada1980

““Бычий глаз” 
  Поставьте стул в середине комнаты, а пустую молочную бутылку прямо позади стула. Каждый участник по очереди использует 6 или более булавок. Став коленями на стул и облокотившись о его спинку, он должен постараться забросить каждую булавку в бутылку. Скажите, что нельзя опускать руку ниже уровня спинки стула или пусть игроки держат булавки во рту.

 Порви газету 
  Одной рукой правой или левой все равно - разорвать газету на мелкие куски, рука при этом вытянута вперед, свободной рукой помогать нельзя. Кто мельче выполнит работу. Можно играть парами, пользоваться только одной рукой каждый.



 Мумия 

  Выбирается 2-3 пары. В паре первый игрок - мумия. Второй - мумитатор. 
  Каждой паре дается рулон туалетной бумаги. Мумитатор должен, как можно быстрее, полностью замотать мумию бумагой. Игра оценивается по качеству и скорости. 
  В игру можно играть группой. В данном случаи группа людей совместно заматывает свою мумию!

 Помой слона 
  Из комнаты выводят несколько человек. Ведущий показывает первому человеку какое-то занятие, например: мытьё слона. Затем первый человек показывает увиденное второму, второй третьему, третий показывает увиденное всем! Пусть третий человек попытается угадать то, что вы показывали. Покажите третьему то, что вы показали первому человеку. Игра выйдет намного веселее, если на протяжении игры в комнате будет играть музыка.

 Угадай песню 
  В игре участвует неограниченное кол-во человек. Ведущий выводит добровольца. Оставшиеся игроки выбирают всем известную песню. Затем трём добровольцам даётся по одному слову из трёх первых слов песни, например: "Я вам даю!". Выведенный человек возвращается в комнату и начинает задавать трём добровольцам каверзные вопросы. Добровольцы должны полностью ответить на заданные вопросы, используя загаданные слова. Задача выведенного человека отгадать загаданную песню.

 Фигурки 
  Участникам игры выдается пластилин. Ведущий показывает или называет какую-то букву, а игроки должны как можно быстрее слепить предмет, название которого начинается с этой буквы.

 Без рук 
  Задача игроков каждой команды - как можно быстрее без помощи рук перенести в определенное место мандарины (сливы, помидоры).

 Испорченный телефон 
  Из комнаты выводят несколько человек. Ведущий читает историю первому человеку. Первый человек пересказывает услышанное второму человеку, второй третьему, третий четвёртому. Сравните полученное с написанным.

 Ужас 
  Игрокам предлагается попробовать нарисовать или раскрасить что-то, но левой рукой, а кто левша - правой.



 Спасаем вещи NEW 
  Участники получают по два листка бумаги. Ведущий предлагает представить, что у каждого из них случился дома пожар и им нужно спасти из огня только одну вещь. На одном листе игроки пишут вещь, а на другом - почему он спас именно ее. Затем те и другие листки собираются и перемешиваются в отдельных коробках. Ведущий тянет сначала один лист с одной коробки, затем другой - с другой и читает. Например: 
  Телевизор - потому что по нему приятно ходить. 
  Перед игрой участникам говорят, чтобы они отнеслись с юмором к игре, иначе все будут спасать документы и деньги.

 Художники NEW 
  Игроки делятся на две команды. Ведущий вешает большой лист бумаги. Команды выбирают участника, который должен будет нарисовать на бумаге то, что скажет ему ведущий. Условия: не использовать в рисунке цифры и буквы. Команда того, кто рисовал, должна отгадать, что это за слово. 
  Выигрывает та команда, игроки которой за максимально короткое время смогли создать рисунок, по которому легко отгадать слово. 
  Ведущий должен называть абстрактные названия, например, радость, смерть, победа, удивление и т.п.

 Дубинушка 
  Участники садятся в круг. Каждый выбирает себе название фрукта, животного, или просто номер… В середине стоит ведущий с закрученной в рулон газетой. Игроки играют следующим образом: называют себя - название чужого человека. Пример: лев-тигр, тигр-ёж, ёж-медведь… Скажем, если "медведь" забылся, и ведущий успел стукнуть его по голове, ведущий меняется местами с "медведем". Очень забавная игра, особенно, когда называют того, у кого длинное название, типа "орангутанг"…

 Покажи предмет 
  Для этой игры нужно разделить присутствующих на две одинаковые команды. Команды по очереди загадывают друг другу абстрактные предметы, например "невесомость", "вертолёт". Задача игрока противоположной команды попытаться показать загаданный предмет своим игрокам, не произнося никаких звуков. Заметьте, показать надо загаданный предмет. а не то, что с этим предметом делают. Угадать намного легче, если зрители будут говорить свои версии вслух!

 Сказка 
  Когда у вас собрались не менее 5-10 гостей (возраст значения не имеет), предложите им эту игру. Возьмите детскую книжку со сказкой (чем проще - тем лучше, идеально подходят - "Курочка Ряба", "Колобок", "Репка", "Теремок" и т.д). Выберите ведущего (он будет чтецом). Из книжки на отдельные листочки выпишите всех героев сказки, включая, если позволяет количество человек, деревья, пеньки, речку, вёдра и т.д. Все гости тянут бумажки с ролями. Ведущий начинает читать сказку, и все герои "оживают"! 

  Сценарий для игры


 Цвета 
  Игроки становятся в круг. Ведущий командует: "Коснитесь жёлтого, раз, два, три!" Игроки как можно быстрее стараются взяться за вещь (предмет, часть тела) остальных участников в круге. Кто не успел - выбывает из игры. Ведущий снова повторяет команду, но уже с новым цветом. Побеждает оставшийся последним.

 Покажи историю 
  В этой игре команда показывает загаданную Библейскую историю. Противоположная команда должна угадать загаданную историю.

 Рифма 
  Разделитесь на группы. Каждой группе дайте одинаковый список слов. Каждая группа должна составить приветствие всем остальным, включив в приветствие обязательные слова. Игру можно использовать, как вступление к любой теме молодёжного, только дайте ключевые слова вашей темы.

 За границу! 
  Кол-во игроков не ограничено. Представьте, что ведущий - таможенник. 
  Задайте игрокам вопрос: "Какой бы один предмет ты взял с собой за границу?" 
  Пусть игрок называет вам предметы до той поры, пока вы его не пропустите. Пропускайте человека, если он называет слово на первую букву своего имени. Задача игроков узнать, каков критерий ваших решений.

 Нарисуй слона 
  Ведущий предлагает двум командам по листу бумаги, на котором коллективно, с закрытыми глазами, рисуется слон: один рисует тело, другой голову, третий ноги и т.д. Кто быстрее и схожее нарисует - получает очередное очко.

 Найди кольцо 
  Игроки садятся в круг. Каждый берёт в руки верёвку с завязанными концами. Верёвка должна быть продета через колечко. По середине ставят ведущего с завязанными глазами. Его задача - найти колечко на верёвке, в то время как все игроки передвигают его по кругу или в разные стороны. Тот у кого находят кольцо, становится в круг. Для этой игры лучше всего использовать кольцо большого размера.

 Повесь поздравление 
  Разделите людей на команды. Дайте каждой команде бельевую верёвку, ножницы, булавки, бумагу, и карандаши. По сигналу каждая команда избирает 2 человек держать натянутую верёвку. Команда вырезает из бумаги буквы любой фразы (Пример: "Добро пожаловать", "Церковь направо", такие надписи потом можно использовать!!!) Буквы прикрепляют к верёвке. Первые, кто это сделает, победители. Возможен приз для тех, чья фраза красивее всех.

 Общее письмо 
  Всем присутствующим раздаются листики с бумагой. Ведущий задаёт вопросы, все записывают ответы и загибают свой ответ, пряча его от других. Вопросы могут быть: кто, кем работавший, когда, где, что делал, зачем, и что случилось? 
  Вот пример того, что может выйти: Миша, уборщик, три дня назад, пошёл в кино, ну просто так, он потерялся.

 Телефонисты 
  Две группы играющих 10-12 человек рассаживаются двумя параллельными рядами. Руководитель подбирает труднопроизносимую скороговорку и сообщает ее (по секрету) первому в каждой команде. По сигналу руководителя первые в ряду начинают передавать ее на ухо второму, второй-третьему и так до последнего. Последний, получив "телефонограмму", должен встать и громко и внятно произнести скороговорку. Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее передаст скороговорку по цепи и представитель которой точнее и лучше ее произнесет. 

  Скороговорки: 

  - Расскажи мне про покупку. - Про какую про покупку? Про покупку, про покупку, про покупочку свою; 
  - Сорок сорок съели сырок с красивою красною коркой, сорок сорок в короткий срок слетелись и сели под горкой; 
  - Променяла Прасковья караси на три пары чистокровных поросят, пробежали поросята по росе, простудились поросята, да не все; 
  - Наш чеботарь всем чеботарям чеботарь, никому нашего чеботаря не перечеботарить.

 Завяжи верёвку 
  Изберите любое число пар. Дайте каждой паре короткую верёвку или ленту, на которой одному человеку из пары нужно будет завязать 5 узлов. Не давайте никаких указаний относительно того, какие именно узлы надо завязать. Когда узлы завязаны, партнёр, состоящий в паре, должен как можно быстрее развязать, данные ему узлы.

 И нет человека! 
  Из комнаты выводят человека. В этот момент оставшиеся игроки выбирают одного человека, которого и накрывают одеялом. Все остальные меняются местами. Задача вышедшего определить, кто пропал, и где он сидел до этого.

 Маленькая деталь 
  Ведущий уводит из комнаты одного человека, предварительно показав его всем присутствующим. Выведя его из комнаты, ведущий меняет на нём какую-то деталь: расстегивает пуговицу, закатывает носки, расстегивает рукав! 
  Когда игрок и ведущий возвращается в комнату, участники игры должны угадать, что изменилось.

 Пропавший предмет 
  Игра подобна предыдущей игре, но в данном случае играет поднос с 10-15 предметами. С подноса убирается, или наоборот добавляются предметы. Принцип игры тот же!

 Острый глаз 
  Участникам игры предлагается издали посмотреть на предложенную им банку. Брать банку в руки нельзя. Каждому игроку дайте бумагу, из которой они должны выстричь крышки так, чтобы они точно совпали с отверстием банки. Побеждает тот, у кого крышечка точно совпадёт с отверстием банки.


Игры для праздников


МОЯ ЛЕВАЯ РУКА, ТВОЯ ПРАВАЯ РУКА Необходимо: БУМАГА + КОРОБКИ Из присутствующих выберите несколько пар (муж, жена). Дайте каждой паре коробку, обёрточную бумагу и ленту. Скажите, что их задача оформить красивый подарок. Хитрость игры в том, что один партнёр использует только свою правую руку, тогда как другой партнёр работает только левой рукой, оформляя упаковку. 
*************************************
МУМИЯ Необходимо: 3-4 РУЛОНА ТУАЛ. БУМАГИ Выбирается 2-3 пары. В паре первый игрок - мумия. Второй - мумитатор. Каждой паре дается рулон туалетной бумаги. Мумитатор должен, как можно быстрее, полностью замотать мумию бумагой. Игра оценивается по качеству и скорости. В игру можно играть группой. В данном случаи группа людей совместно заматывает свою мумию! 
*************************************
НАЙДИ ТУФЕЛЬКУ Во время перерыва, отвлеките жениха, для того чтобы украсть у невесты туфельку. После перерыва выведите жениха из зала, все вместе спрячьте туфельку. Входит муж и начинает искать туфельку, зрители помогают ему, хлопая в ладоши слабее - сильнее, по принципу "холодно-горячо".
*************************************
НАМАТЫВАЮЩИЙ РЕЙС Необходимо: 2 ПРЕДМЕТА + 2 КРАНДАША + НИТКИ Поделите ваших участников на пары. Дайте каждой паре верёвку одинаковой длины с маленькими палочками, прикреплёнными к концам. По сигналу оба участника каждой команды начинают наматывать верёвку на палочки. Первые, которые достигнут друг друга, выигрывают. Держите под рукой судью, чтобы быть уверенным в правильности наматывания верёвки.
*************************************
ПАМЯТЬ Необходимо: 3 ПАРЫ+ВОПРОСЫ+БЛАНКИ Несколько пар выводят из зала. Затем в зал приглашают женщин. Ей задают вопросы, которые потом будут сверяться с ответами её мужа. У кого будет больше всего правильных ответов, тот и победитель. Совет: запишите ответы всех жён, и только тогда один за другим вводите мужей.

Вопросы: 1. Где ваш муж признался вам в любви?
2. Какие цветы он вам подарил в самый первый раз?
3. Какими словами он сделал вам предложение? 
4. Его любимое занятие это … 
5. Ваше любимое занятие это… 
6. Какие цветы вы любите? 
7. Самое любимое блюдо вашего мужа?
*************************************
ПАССИВНЫЙ ПАЛАЧ (розыгрыш) Необходимо: 2 КУВШИНА + ВОПРОСЫ В данной игре невеста будет играть роль пассивного палача. Жених - роль жертвы. Роль гильотины будет исполнять кувшин с водой. Объясните, что если невеста неправильно ответит на вопросы палача, жениху на голову выльют воду, продемонстрируйте наличие воды в кувшине. Палачом выберите кого-нибудь из молодёжи. Положите голову жениха на стул. Попросите несколько "злобных" человек из зала держать жениха. Пока ищут "злобных" держателей, незаметно поменяйте ваш кувшин на такой же, но с конфетами. Начните задавать вопросы: - Что любит кушать жених? - Какой любимый цвет у жениха?
Не задавайте сложных вопросов. Пусть жених судит правильно ли ответила невеста. Позвольте ей правильно ответить на все вопросы. Но тут задайте ей коварный вопрос: - Как зовут родителей жениха? Невеста назовёт их по имени отчеству. Тогда громко кричите: "Ага! А вот и нет! Их зовут ПАПА и МАМА!!!" И тут, напугав жениха, высыпайте на него конфеты. Вот народ испугается!
*************************************
ПЕСНИ ПЕСНЕЙ Необходимо: СТИХИ ИЗ ПЕСЕН ПЕСНЕЙ Новоиспечённым мужу и жене предлагают прочитать слова из Песен Песней, с выражением адресовав эти слова своей второй половине. Лучше всего читать следующие отрывки:

ЖЕНА: 1:6 Скажи мне, ты, которого любит душа моя: где пасешь ты? где отдыхаешь в полдень? к чему мне быть скиталицею возле стад товарищей твоих?
МУЖ: 1:7 Если ты не знаешь этого, прекраснейшая из женщин, то иди себе по следам овец и паси козлят твоих подле шатров пастушеских. 
МУЖ: 1:9 Прекрасны ланиты твои под подвесками, шея твоя в ожерельях; 
ЖЕНА: 1:13 Как кисть кипера, возлюбленный мой у меня в виноградниках Енгедских.
МУЖ: 1:14 О, ты прекрасна, возлюбленная моя, ты прекрасна! глаза твои голубиные. 
ЖЕНА: 1:15 О, ты прекрасен, возлюбленный мой, и любезен! и ложе у нас - зелень; кровли домов наших - кедры, потолки наши - кипарисы.
МУЖ: 2:1 Я нарцисс Саронский, лилия долин! 
МУЖ: 2:2 Что лилия между тернами, то возлюбленная моя между девицами. 
ЖЕНА: 2:3 Что яблоня между лесными деревьями, то возлюбленный мой между юношами. В тени ее люблю я сидеть, и плоды ее сладки для гортани моей.
ЖЕНА: 2:4 Он ввел меня в дом пира, и знамя его надо мною - любовь. 
ЖЕНА: 2:5 Подкрепите меня вином, освежите меня яблоками, ибо я изнемогаю от любви.
ЖЕНА: 2:8 Голос возлюбленного моего! вот, он идет, скачет по горам, прыгает по холмам.
ЖЕНА: 2:9 Друг мой похож на серну или на молодого оленя. Вот, он стоит у нас за стеною, заглядывает в окно, мелькает сквозь решетку


1. Банка-копилка. Игроки делятся на две команды. Каждому выдается горсть мелочи (чем больше, тем лучше). На расстоянии 4-5 метров от играющих ставится какая-либо емкость (например, трехлитровая стеклянная банка). Игрокам предлагается переложить монеты в банку, зажав их между ног и преодолев расстояние, отделяющее их от заветной «банки». Выигрывает тот, у кого меньше монет рассыпалось по полу.

2. Берегите ухи. Суть игpы пpоста. Паpы («мальчик» с «девочкой») танцуют вместе и пpи этом целуются. Hо не обычно. Целуются ушами. Да, да, именно ушами. Вы даже пpедставить себе не можете сколько там эpогенных зон, как это пpиятно. Выигpывает та паpа, у котоpой будет самый эpотичный поцелуй или те, у кого уши кpаснее всех будут. Уши покpаснеют за несколько секунд.

3. Боязнь высоты. Для игры требуется пара парней посильнее и несколько не очень грузных добровольцев (желательно женского пола). Добровольцы выгоняются за дверь и запускаются по одному. Вошедшего ставят на стул, завязывают глаза и сообщают, что сейчас стул будут поднимать, но бояться не надо. Чтобы не было страшно, перед стоящим на стуле становится человек и разрешает положить руки себе на голову - для сохранения равновесия. Соль игры в том, что по команде "поднимаем", мускулистые парни очень медленно и осторожно приподнимают стул буквально на 10-20 см, а человек, на голове которого лежат руки стоящего на стуле, медленно и равномерно приседает. Этим создается эффект поднятия стула на несколько метров вверх. Когда стул поднят на 20 см, а помощник присел так, что руки стоящего на стуле уже не достают до его головы, ведущий диким голосом кричит: "Прыгай!". Желательно, чтобы возле стула не было острых, твердых и бьющихся предметов, а также можно подстраховать прыгающего со стула (ведь он считает, что находится на большой высоте). 

4. В положении. Приглашаются в игру несколько парней. Им предлагается испытать себя в роли женщин в "интересном положении". Им на живот прикрепляются скотчем большие надувные шары. Перед каждым игроком рассыпается коробок спичек. Задача игроков - побыстрее собрать с пола как можно больше спичек, не забывая при этом про свой "живот": он не должен лопнуть!

5. Достань конфету. В эту игру, если не ошибаюсь, играют на каком-то национальном празднике. Правила простые: в тарелку наливают сметану (или что-либо густое, съедобное и, желательно, вкусное), в тарелку бросают кольцо (можно обойтись конфетой). Игрок должен без помощи рук достать из тарелки брошенное кольцо. Что будет с его лицом, представить не трудно... Лучше всего подходят для этой игры девушки с макияжем.


Мимика.
Для проведения этого конкурса, Вам потребуется: две спички (или зубочистки). Вызывается один желающий. Ему ко лбу плотно прижимают спички. Задача игрока – сбросить спички со лба, не прикасаясь к ним, одной только мимикой лица.
Игроку только для видимости приставляют ко лбу обе спички, а на самом деле прилепляют только одну из них, о чём «жертва», разумеется, не догадывается.
Когда одна спичка уже упадёт, Вам потребуется ещё и видеокамера – записать на память все те рожицы, которые будет корчить ваша «жертва».

Сладкая моя.
Вам потребуется: сладкая конфета (чупа – чупс, или ириска, или любая другая).
Вызываются мужчина и женщина. Женщину сажают на стул и ей в губы кладут сладкую конфетку. Мужчине завязывают глаза, и он должен подойти к женщине и без помощи рук взять у неё изо рта конфетку.
Розыгрыш заключается в том, что, когда глаза у мужчины уже завязаны, женщину на стуле заменяют другим мужчиной.

Ручеёк.
Вам потребуется: отрезок обоев, повязка на глаза. Обои расстилаются на полу. Все женщины, которые будут участвовать, уходят в другую комнату, и их вызывают по очереди. Женщина должна с завязанными глазами пройти по такому «ручейку», не намочив ног, то есть широко их расставляя. После того как женщина прошла весь отрезок пути, на полоску обоев укладывается мужчина лицом вверх. Затем женщине снимают с глаз повязку… Реакцию представляете?
Затем заходит следующая участница, ситуация повторяется, и первая хохочет от души.

Покрывало.
Вам потребуется: покрывало.
Выбирается «жертва», его (или её) выводят в другую комнату, где накрывают покрывалом и объясняют, что сейчас в соседней комнате остальные гости загадывают на нём ( ней) какой – то предмет одежды. От «жертвы» требуется угадать, какой именно предмет одежды загадали. Если игрок угадывает, за дверь выходит следующий, если нет, то снимает тот предмет одежды, который он сам назвал.
В это время остальные гости загадывают… покрывало!

Отжимания.
Вам потребуется: полоски обоев в рост человека (по количеству участников), повязки на глаза. 
Вызываются мужчины, желающие продемонстрировать свою силу. Им предлагается отжаться от пола – якобы кто дольше продержится. По команде ведущего они начинают отжиматься. Их прерывают для того, чтобы завязать глаза, и они отжимаются дальше. Потом их опять прерывают, на пол стелют заранее приготовленные полоски обоев, и конкурсанты, отжимаются дальше, а зрители умирают со смеху. Дело в том, что на каждой полоске нарисована обнажённая женщина и отжимание напоминает известный процесс. Когда определяется победитель, всем снимают повязки с глаз. Соревновавшимся можно подарить на память эти обои.



КАРАНДАШ ( Прислал Игорь )
Команды, в которых чередуются мужчины и женщины (3-4 человека), должны передать от первого до последнего простой карандаш, а передается он зажатым между носом и верхней губой играющих! Естественно, что карандаш трогать руками нельзя, а все остальное трогать руками можно. "Дущераздирающее зрелище", особенно, если народ уже принял некоторое количество спиртного. 

78. ЭСТАФЕТА 4 ПО 200 ( Прислал Игорь )
Приглашаются 3-4 мужчины для участия в эстафете 4 по 200. Каждому участнику преподносят 4 граненых стаканчика: 1-й с водой, 2-й с молоком, 3-й с пивом, 4-й с водкой (можно заменить вином). Побеждает выпивший все ЭТО первым.

79. ЗООПАРК ( Прислал Игорь )
Игра для детей старшего дошкольного возраста, но на вечеринках идет на "ура". Участвуют 7-8 человек, каждый выбирает себе животное и показывает остальным характерное движение этого животного. Так происходит "знакомство". После этого ведущий со стороны выбирает начинающего игру. Тот должен показать "себя" и другое "животное", это "животное" показывает себя и еще кого-то и так далее до момента, пока кто-нибудь не ошибется, т.е. покажет другое "животное" неправильно или покажет выбывшего. Допустивший ошибку выбывает. Игра заканчивается, когда остаются двое."

80. ЦВЕТОЧЕК ( Прислал Denis )
Для игры потребуется много ПИВА ! Чем больше играющих, тем больше пива, чем дольше планируете играть, тем больше пива ! Итак, для 4 человек (играть можно хоть вдвоем !!!) понадобится пива из расчета 1 литр на человека ! Кроме пива, нужны стаканы (кружки) на 1 больше количества играющих (т.е. для 4 играющих нужно 5 стаканов). В стаканы наливается пиво, причем, если в ваши планы не входит напиться "в слюни", то наливать нужно не полный стакан (а, например, половину), в лишний стакан пиво наливается до краев! Теперь стаканы расставляются таким образом, чтобы лишний стакан был в центре, а остальные окружали его и соприкасались с ним ! Теперь начинается игра... Берется монетка (лучше покрупнее , 2руб - в самый раз !), и каждый кидает ее по очереди об стол с таким расчетом, чтоб, срикошетив, монетка залетела в чей-нибудь стакан ! Если монетка залетает в стакан кидающего, то он выбирает, кто выпьет этот стакан, если монетка залетает в чужой стакан, то владелец стакана должен выпить этот стакан! Если монетка попала в чей-то стакан, то после опорожнения стакана монетка возвращается кидавшему, и он кидает снова, если кидавший промахнулся, то ход переходит к другому! Если монетка попадает в центральный стакан, то все должны схватить свои стаканы и быстро выпить, кто последний - тот пьет еще и весь центральный стакан! Пить ВСЕ нужно залпом, т.е. не отрываясь от стакана! Каждый выпитый стакан тут же вновь наполняется! Если игрок попал в стаканы 3 раза подряд, то он заказывает желание (например, пусть Вася выпьет все стаканы, а Коля в это время кукарекует !) А пиво в этой игре улетает незаметно, так что не бойтесь брать много.

----------


## tamada1980

81. ШАРИКИ ( Прислал Игорь )
Приветствую тебя, Наталья! Хочу предложить следующую игру. Два участника: мальчик и девочка. К щиколоткам и запястьям привязываются надутые шарики на небольшой веревочке. Надо на скорость полопать шарики: на запястьях - руками, на щиколотках - каблуками. Если привязать шариков побольше, процесс будет интересней.

82. СОЧИНЕНИЕ ( Прислал Дмитрий )
Ведущий раздает всем по чистому листу бумаги и по ручке (карандашу, фломастеру и т.п.). После этого и начинается создание сочинений. Ведущий задает первый вопрос: "Кто?". Играющие пишут на него ответ в своих листах (варианты могут быть разные, кому что в голову взбредет). Затем они сворачивают лист таким образом, чтобы не было видно надписи и передают лист соседу справа. Ведущий задает второй вопрос, например: "Где?". Играющие снова пишут на него ответ и вновь сворачивают лист вышеуказанным способом, и опять передают лист. Так повторяется сколько угодно раз, пока у ведущего не иссякнет фантазия на вопросы. Смысл игры заключается в том, что каждый игрок, отвечая на последний вопрос, не видит результатов предыдущих ответов. После окончания вопросов листки собираются ведущим, разворачиваются, и получившиеся сочинения зачитываются. Получаются весьма смешные истории, причем с самыми неожиданными героями (от всевозможных зверей до близких знакомых) и поворотами сюжета. Главное для ведущего - удачно выбрать последовательность вопросов, чтобы получившийся рассказ был связным.

83. ПЕРЕДАЙ БУТЫЛКУ ( Прислал Serg )
Участники игры становятся в круг (чередование: мужчина, женщина). Первый участник зажимает между ног бутылку, лучше всего пластиковую из под газировки 1,5 - 2 литра, и передает следующему, не касаясь бутылки руками. Другой участник так же только с помощью ног забирает бутылку. Игра идет на выбывание, та пара, которая роняет бутылку, выходит из игры. Победившей и самой "умелой" считается последняя оставшаяся пара.

84. ПОЙМИ МЕНЯ!!! ( Прислал Иван )
Участники игры (не менее 4-х человек), делятся на две команды. Назначается "водящая" команда. Другая команда придумывает слово так, чтобы его не услышали игроки противника. Это слово сообщается "на ушко" одному из представителей "водящей" команды. Цель этого участника игры - изобразить жестами смысл сообщенного ему слова так, чтобы его команда назвала загаданное слово. Использовать буквы, произносить это слово губами без голоса (и, конечно, голосом), а также показывать на предмет, называемый этим словом, запрещается. Если команда угадала слово, то она получает очко. Далее команды меняются местами. В следующем круге от команд должны выступить другие представители, и так, пока не выступят все. Конечно, эта игра может показаться не очень смешной, но если дать волю фантазии, то можно придумать очень "интересные" слова: "пылесос", "оргазм" и т.д. Кроме этого, конечно, от игроков требуется раскованность и легкое, с чувством юмора, отношение к забаве.

85. ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ -2 ( Прислал Азат azatbaike@hotmail.com   )
Из участников вечеринки, торжества выбирается "ведущий" и "доброволец". "Добровольца" усаживают на стул и завязывают ему глаза. "Ведущий" начинает поочередно указывать на участников и задавать вопрос: "Оно ?". Тот, на которого падет выбор "добровольца", становится "целующим". Затем "ведущий", показывая в любой очередности на губы, щеку, лоб, нос, подбородок ..., на сколько хватит воображения, задает вопрос: "Сюда ?" - пока не получит утвердительный ответ "добровольца". Продолжая, "ведущий" показывает на пальцах всевозможное количество, спрашивает "добровольца": "Столько ?" Получив согласие, "ведущий" выносит "приговор" выбранный самим же "добровольцем" - "оно" целует тебя, к примеру, в лоб 5 раз. После восторженного процесса "доброволец" должен угадать: кто же его целовал. Если он угадал, то тот, кого определили, занимает его место, если же нет, то игра возобновляется с тем же "добровольцем". Если "доброволец" не угадывает подряд три раза, то он занимает место "ведущего".

86. СПИЧКА ( Прислал Макс )
Проводить рекомендуется вечером, когда уже стемнело или еще темнеет.. Реквизит: блюдце, коробок спичек. Гасится свет, участники рассаживаются в кружок рядом друг с другом, в центр круга ставится блюдце. Кто-нибудь зажигает спичку и передает соседу (поэтому садиться надо рядом), тот - своему соседу и т.д. В общем, по кругу. У кого спичка погасла, тому любой желающий задает абсолютно любой вопрос. Ответ на него обязателен, кроме, если вопрос совсем уж компроментирующий.. ;))) Как показывает практика, после пары разогревочных вопросов народ втягивается, и вопросы идут совсем уж интересные.. ;)) А блюдце нужно для того, чтобы сгоревшие спичк


КОЛЛЕКЦИЯ 1
1. МЯЧ ПОД ПОДБОРОДКОМ
Выбираются две команды, которые встают в две линии (в каждой чередование: мужчина, женщина) лицом друг к другу. Условие - играющие должны держать мяч под подбородком, во время передачи дотрагиваться до мяча руками ни в коем случае нельзя, при этом разрешается касаться друг друга как угодно, лишь бы не уронить мяч. 

2. ОПУСТИТЬ ЯЙЦО
Пары встают спиной друг к другу, несколько наклонясь вперед. Между спинами (чуть пониже) зажато яйцо. Задание - аккуратно опустить его на пол. Выигрывает пара, у которой яйцо осталось целым. Яйцо можно заменить резиновым мячиком. При этом конкурс выигрывает та пара, мяч у которой, коснувшись пола, не укатился в сторону.

3. ПОДНИМИ МЯЧ ДО ПОДБОРОДКА
Партнеры (мужчина и женщина) становятся друг против друга, держа между животами маленький резиновый мяч. Задача - вращательными движениями докатить мяч до подбородка того, кто из партнеров меньше ростом.

4. ОДЕНЬ ДАМУ
Каждая дама держит в правой руке скрученную в клубок ленту. Мужчина губами берет кончик ленты и, не прикасаясь руками, обматывает лентой даму. Выигрывает тот, у кого наряд получится удачнее, или тот, кто быстрее справится с заданием.

5. НАХОДЧИВЫЕ ГОСТИ
Приглашается несколько пар. Каждому участнику игры завязываются глаза. Затем к разным участкам одежды цепляются несколько бельевых прищепок. По сигналу ведущего нужно снять все прищепки со своего партнера или партнерши. Та пара, которая справится с заданием быстрее, выигрывает конкурс.

6. ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ПОРТНЯЖКА
Для игры необходимо собрать две команды, в которых равное количество мужчин и женщин. Все они встают в линии (мужчина - женщина - мужчина - женщина). Выбираются два портняжки. Каждый из них получает по небольшой деревянной палочке, в которую вдета длинная шерстяная нить (лучше, если она свита в клубок). По сигналу ведущего начинается "шитье". Мужчинам портняжка продевает нитки через штанины, а женщинам через рукава. Выигрывает тот портняжка, который "прошьет" свою команду быстрее.

7. ПЕРЕКАТИ ШАРИК
В игре участвуют несколько пар. Каждая пара получает по два пинг-понговых шарика. Мужчины прокатывают эти шарики из правого рукава дамы в левый рукав. Дамы прокатывают шарики через брюки мужчины из правой штанины в левую.

8. КУДА ВЛОЖИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ?
Ведущий вызывает две пары (в каждой паре мужчина и женщина): "Сейчас вы постараетесь как можно быстрее открыть целую сеть банков, вкладывая в каждый только одну купюру. Получите начальные взносы! (Выдает парам деньги-фантики).Банками для ваших вкладов могут служить карманы, лацканы, и все укромные места. Постарайтесь как можно быстрее оформить свои вклады, открыть как можно больше банков. Приготовились, начали!". Ведущий помогает парам выполнять задание, по истечении 1 минуты ведущий подводит итоги. Ведущий: "Сколько купюр осталось у вас? А у вас? Великолепно! Все деньги вложены в дело! Молодцы! А теперь я попрошу женщин поменяться местами и как можно быстрее снять со счетов всю сумму. Открывайте банки, снимайте деньги! Внимание, начали!". (Звучит музыка, женщины отыскивают деньги у чужих партнеров).

9. СНАЙПЕР
Игрокам на талии укрепляются ремни, к которым на веревке подвешено яблоко. Перед игроками ставится досочка с гвоздями. Необходимо как можно быстрее "наколоть" яблоко на гвоздь (посадить).

10. СПИРТОМЕР
В "тесной" компании двум подвыпившим мужчинам предлагается проверить, кто более пьян. Для этого им выдаются фломастеры, а сзади них - нарисованную на ватмане шкалу, где указаны по нарастающей градусы - 20, 30, 40 градусов и выше. Задача участников - нагнувшись, протягивая руку к "Спиртомеру" между ног, отметить фломастером градусы на шкале. Каждому хочется быть более трезвым, поэтому градусы на шкале располагают от большего числа к меньшему, чтобы игроки тянули руки выше.


11. ОГНЕТУШИТЕЛИ
Игрокам привязывают на ремни веревки, к концам которых прикреплены или спичечные коробки, или смоченная вата. Перед игроками ставится по зажженной свече. Конкурсантам нужно как можно быстрее без помощи рук потушить свечу. 

12. ПОПАДИ В КОШЕЛЕК
Участвуют несколько пар. Дамам к поясу впереди прикрепляют большой бутафорский кошелек, мужчинам - денежную купюру большого размера. Необходимо, не касаясь руками кошелька, купюры и веревок, на которых они прикреплены к поясу, положить купюру в кошелек дамы.

13. ДИКИЙ ПЛЯЖ
Играющие встают в пары. Ведущий приглашает всех на "дикий пляж", где объявляются танцы. Танцующим выдаются пластинки ( мужчинам одна, женщинам три) - "для того, чтобы интимные места не возбуждали отдыхающих на пляже". Звучит музыка, начинаются танцы. Игрокам необходимо во время танца не потерять ни одной пластинки, а для этого танцевать приходится тесно прижавшись друг к другу.

14. ЗАГОНИ МЯЧ В ВОРОТА
Каждому из участвующих к поясу впереди привязывается бутылка, кому из-под водки, кому из-под шампанского, молока, коньяка. На линию перед каждым положен пинг-понговый шарик. Выигрывает конкурс тот, кто первым загонит бутафорский шарик в ворота.

----------


## tamada1980

15. РУЧЕЁК (все с инета)
На пол кладётся дорожка обоев. Женщинам предлагается широко расставляя ноги, пройти по "ручейку", не замочив ног. После первой попытки предлагается повторить "прогулку по ручейку", но уже с завязанными глазами. Все остальные будущие участницы игры не должны видеть, как она проводится. Пройдя ручеёк с завязанными глазами, и в конце пути сняв с глаз повязку, женщина обнаруживает, что на ручейке лежит мужчина, лицом вверх (мужчина укладывается на обои уже после того, как выполнено задание, но еще не снята повязка с глаз участницы). Женщина смущается. Приглашается вторая участница, и, когда всё повторяется снова, первая конкурсанта от души смеётся. А потом третья, четвёртая... Всем весело!

16. ОТЖИМАНИЕ
Мужчинам-участникам игры на глаза надевают тёмную, непросвечивающую повязку и предлагают отжаться от пола как можно большее количество раз. После того, как мужчины попробовали свои силы, ведущий говорит, что пол не очень чист, и предлагает постелить бумагу ( повязки не снимаются). Это полосы обоев, на которых в натуральный рост изображены силуэты обнажённых женщин. Мужчины выполняют теперь задание, расположившись над этими силуэтами. Через некоторое время ведущий снимает повязки и просит игроков продолжать. Болельщики считают количество отжиманий, подбадривают шутками, советами.

17. ПОКОРМИ МЕНЯ
Гости разбиваются по парам. В каждой паре - мужчина и женщина. Задача каждой пары - совместными усилиями без помощи рук развернуть и съесть конфету, которую даст ведущий. Пара, сделавшая это первой, побеждает.

18. ПОКОРМИ ЛЮБИМОГО
Гости делятся на пары. В каждой - мужчина и женщина. Перед каждой парой в нескольких метрах находятся тарелки с мороженым. Задача женщин - взять ложку, подчерпнуть мороженое и, взяв ложку за черенок губами, аккуратно вернуться к своему партнёру и покормить его, не выпуская ложки изо рта. Пара, первая съевшая мороженное - побеждает.

19. ПЕРЕДАЙ КАРТУ
Расположите гостей в линию "мальчик" - "девочка" - "мальчик" - "девочка". Первому игроку в линии дайте обычную игральную карту. Задача - передать карту от одного игрока к другому, держа её во рту. Руки не использовать. Можно усложнить задание, и после каждой передачи ведущий отрывает от карты по кусочку. В этой игре гостей можно разделить на команды и устроить командное соревнование.

20. НЕ ПРОЛЕЙ КАПЛЮ
Все гости сидят за столом и по кругу передают стакан. Каждый наливает в стакан немного какого-либо напитка. Последний, у кого стакан переполнится, и напиток перельётся через край, должен сказать тост и выпить.

21. СЮРПРИЗ
Гости становятся или садятся в круг. Под музыку они начинают передавать достаточно большую коробку. Как только ведущий останавливает музыку, гость, у кого оказалась коробка, приоткрывает её и, не глядя, достаёт первый попавшийся предмет. По условиям игры этот предмет он должен надеть на себя и носить определённое время. Например - полчаса или до окончания праздника. Как только музыка возобновляется, гости снова начинают передавать коробку по кругу до следующей остановки. В коробку Вы можете сложить самые разные предметы одежды: от детских чепчиков до огромных специально сшитых трусов и лифчиков. 

22. СТРИПТИЗ
В тайне от виновника ( или виновницы) праздника изготовьте из картона силуэт человеческой фигуры в полный рост. На место лица приклейте фотографию именинника (именинницы). Наденьте на этот манекен все возможные предметы одежды: от трусов до шапки. Они могут быть как настоящие так и из бумаги. Бумажные просто приколите к манекену. Затем ведущий задаёт гостям вопросы о юбиляре: когда родился, любимое блюдо и т.д. Если гость ошибается, он должен снять любой предмет одежды с манекена. Самые интимные части можно закрыть фиговыми листочками из зёлёной бумаги. И, если Вы уверены, что именинник не обидится, на этих листочках можно написать шуточные пожелания.

23. ЛЮБИТ? НЕ ЛЮБИТ?
Игра - шуточная ворожба. Играют парами - девушка и парень. Девушка берет платок и собирает вместе все углы. Потом предлагает парню взять любой угол, а сама другой рукой тоже берет один из углов. Каждый тянет к себе платок за взятый угол. Если платок при этом развернется треугольником, значит, парень любит девушку и должен поцеловать её. Если же платок развернется не углом, значит, парень не любит, и девушка продолжает игру с другим.

24. ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ
Ведущий вызывает в игру двух мужчин и двух женщин. Как лучше распределить пары игроков - по принадлежности к одному полу или по противоположному, решать Вам. Затем, завязав глаза двум участникам, ведущий задаёт им вопросы, показывая на того, на кого ему хочется. "Скажите, куда будем целовать? Сюда?". И показывает, например, на щёчку (можно уши, губы, глаза, руки и т.д.). Задаёт вопросы ведущий до тех пор, пока участник с завязанными глазами не скажет "Да". Тогда ведущий спрашивает: "А сколько раз? Столько?". И показывает на пальцах - сколько раз, каждый раз меняя комбинацию, пока играющий не скажет: "Да". Ну, а потом, развязав глаза участнику, его и заставляют сделать то, на что он согласился - например поцеловать коленку мужчины восемь раз.

25. ИГРА - ШУТКА
В этой игре не будет победителей и проигравших, эта игра - шутка, чтобы повеселить гостей. В неё приглашается двое участников - мужчина и женщина. Мужчине объясняются правила игры - "сейчас дама разместится на этом диванчике и возьмет в рот сладкую конфету, а ваша задача - с завязанными глазами отыскать эту конфету без помощи рук и забрать её тоже ртом". Вся комичность ситуации заключается в том, что, как только мужчине завязывают глаза, на диванчик или кушетку укладывают мужчину вместо обещанной дамы. Поверьте, сколько времени будет пытаться отыскать конфету у "дамы" ваш выбранный кавалер, столько гости будут от души смеяться.

26. ТЕРНИСТЫЙ ПУТЬ
Ведущий приглашает три женатые пары. Мужчины становятся в 3-4 метрах от своих жён. Ведущий открывает 3 бутылки водки или вина и ставит их на пути каждого мужчины. После этого, каждому мужчине завязывают глаза, поворачивают несколько раз вокруг себя, ставят лицом к жене и просят дойти до неё и обнять. Когда мужчинам уже завязаны глаза, ведущий быстро убирает бутылки и меняет местами их жён. Зрителей просят сохранять молчание.

27. ЛЮБЛЮ - НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ
Ведущий просит всех гостей, сидящих за столом, назвать что они любят и что не любят у соседа справа. Например: "У своего соседа справа я люблю ухо и не люблю плечо". После того как все называют это - ведущий просит всех поцеловать то что они любят и укусить то что они не любят. Минута бурного смеха Вам обеспечена.

28. "ТРОГАТЕЛЬНЫЙ" КОНКУРС
С закрытыми глазами мужчины должны по коленкам определить что за дама перед ними.

29. С ЗАКРЫТЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ
Надев толстые варежки, надо определить на ощупь, что за человек перед вами. Парни отгадывают девушек, девушки - парней. Ощупывать можно всего человека.

30. ФИНАЛ
Формируются две команды: в одной мужчины, в другой женщины. По сигналу игроки каждой команды начинают снимать с себя одежду (какую они захотят) и выкладывать в линию. У каждой команды своя линия. Команда сделавшая самую длинную линию из одежды побеждает.

40. КРУГОВОРОТ СПИЧЕК
( Прислал Константин http://brothers.da.ru/   ) 
Становится компания из расчета МЖМЖМЖМЖ в кружок, берут спичку, обрезают кончик с серой... Первый человек берет спичку губами и передает по кругу от человека к человеку, пока не пройдет круг. После этого спичка обрезается (примерно 3 мм) и процесс повторяется... И так до тех пор, пока не останется кусочек размером 1 мм. 

41. ЛУНОХОД ( Прислал Константин http://brothers.da.ru/   ) 
Сначала нужно выпить и закусить, иначе игра не получится :-) Затем кто-то один, у кого достаточно богатая фантазия, располагается где-нибудь на диване, продолжает выпивать и закусывать и называет себя лунной базой. Все остальные встают на 4 конечности и так передвигаются по помещению, произнося фразы типа "Я - Лyноход-1, я - Лyноход-1", "Я - Лyноход-2, следую на лунную базу для заправки горючего", "Я - Лyноход-3, вызываю на связь Лyноход-4" и т.д., каждый несет свой бред. Самое главное - не смеяться. Тот, кто засмеялся, должен сказать: "Я Луноход такой-то, следую на лунную базу для получения задания", - и ползти к дивану. А тот, кто на базе, дает ему задание, сообразуясь со своими представлениями о нормах поведения в конкретном приличном обществе, желательно с соблюдением "космического" стиля. Hапример, "доставить на лунную базу еще 0.5 л горючего", "снять со своего корпуса 3 детали обшивки", "залить 200 мл горючего", "произвести стыковку с Луноходом - N", "произвести с Луноходом - N совместные маневры по снятию обшивки с Лунохода - M", "исследовать особенности конструкции Лунохода - N" и т. п. Почувствуй себя космонавтом! 

42. ПУПСИК ( Прислал Константин http://brothers.da.ru/   ) 
Желательно, чтобы участвовало равное количество М и Ж, которые садятся в круг по схеме МЖМЖ... Берется пупсик / кукла / игрушка /пр.. Каждый из игроков говорит по очереди: "Я целую этого пупсика туда-то", - и называет место, куда его целовать. Повторяться нельзя. Когда доходит до того, что кто-то не может назвать нового места, куда целовать, все по очереди выполняют свою последнюю заявку с соседом(соседкой). Принятие некоторого количества спиртного перед (во время) игры только приветствуется.

43. ЦВЕТА ( Рассказала Люба ) 
Игроки становятся в круг. Ведущий командует: "Коснитесь жёлтого, раз, два, три!" Игроки как можно быстрее стараются взяться за вещь ( предмет, часть тела ) остальных участников в круге. Кто не успел - выбывает из игры. Ведущий снова повторяет команду, но уже с новым цветом ( предметом ). Побеждает оставшийся последним.

44. НЕ СМЕЙСЯ -2 ( Рассказала Люба ) 
Все гости сидят за столом. Один из игроков, выбранных по жребию, залазит по стол и начинает по очереди у каждого из гостей снимать и надевать обувь. Все гости наблюдают за лицами своих соседей по столу. Если кто то засмеётся - выбывает из игры и встаёт из-за стола. Побеждает оставшийся последним.

45. О ПЕРВОЙ БРАЧНОЙ НОЧИ ( Рассказала Люба ) 
Каждого гостя просят попытаться достать до своей пятки, не сгибая колени. Всё, что произносит игрок во время этого "упражнения", ведущий записывает на листок ( не забывая указать возле каждого высказывания имя говорящего). Если игрок молча пытается выполнить это упражнение, ведущий задаёт наводящие вопросы: что вы сейчас чувствуете, каковы ваши ощущения и т.д. Когда все гости прошли через это, и все их высказывания подробно записаны, ведущий объявляет: "А сейчас мы узнаем что думает ( например, Анна ) о своей первой брачной ночи", - и читает все записанные высказывания этого игрока. И так с высказываниями каждого гостя.

46. ТАНЦЫ НА ЛИСТЕ ( Прислал Александр ) 
Выбираются две и более пары. Находятся листки форматом побольше (А1..А3) по количеству участвующих пар, и каждая пара должна танцевать, не сходя с этих листков, пока играет музыка (некоторое время). Тот кто оступился - выбывает. Если музыка заканчивается и остаются несколько пар, начинается самое интересное - листки складываются пополам и все повторяется. Кто сможет продержаться дольше всех, побеждает. Еще одна деталь - выбор партнеров в подобных играх можно доверить случаю и тянуть бумажку с именем откуда-нибудь. Имеет смысл избавиться от возможности совпадения полов играющих, а то девушки будут танцевать с девушками, парни с парнями. Один из вариантов - для девушек целые бумажки, для парней - обрезанные. Проверено: при таком объявлении смех не стихает долгое время. 

47. БУЛАВОЧКА ( Прислал Groo )
Напоминает игру 5 (С прищепками), но чуть более откровенная... (человека на 4-8). Берутся булавки (количество произвольное, обычно примерно равно количеству играющих), всем кроме ведущего завязываются глаза, затем ведущий цепляет эти булавки на участников (произвольно - можно все на одного, можно на разных) - затем, естественно, участники пытаются их друг на друге найти. Причем, если человек знает, что на нем есть булавка (например, почувствовал как ее на него цепляли), то он обязан молчать (на себе булавки искать нельзя). Поскольку часто булавки прячутся за отвороты рукавов, с обратных сторон одежды, на носки со стороны подошв и т.д., то обычно процесс их поиска довольно веселый.

48. КИС-КИС-МЯУ ( Прислал Groo )
Один человек садится на стул спиной к остальным игрокам, потом ведущий за его спиной показывает на игроков по очереди и говорит: "Кис..Кис.." и т.д. Игрок, сидящий спиной, должен в какой-то момент сказать: "Мяу". Затем он целуется с тем, на кого указывал ведущий в этот момент. После этого Ведущий садится на стул, игрок со стула уходит к другим игрокам, а поцелованный игрок становится ведущим - и т.д.

49. ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ -2 ( Прислал Groo ) 
Одному игроку завязываются глаза, затем кто-то из остальных игроков подходит и целует его; он же пытается угадать кто его поцеловал - в случае успеха целовавший садится на его место, а он встает. 
Примечания:
1. Целовать нужно хорошо, а то сидящий никогда не угадает.
2. Если сидит парень, то парни тоже должны его целовать - иначе не будет весело (девушки, естественно, тоже целуют девушек).

50. ШОКОЛАДОЧКИ ( Прислал Daddy Cool )
Играется на пляже. На достаточно раздетых девушек наклеивается по два кусочка шоколада. Играющим мужского пола требуется с завязанными глазами найти шоколад... губами. Неплохо поменять местами партнеров, девушки и особенно зрители будут довольны. 

51. НАЛИВАЙ! ( Прислал Danila )
Участвует несколько пар (МЖ) одновременно или по очереди, в зависимости от количества открытых бутылок. Мужчине выдается бутылка, даме - емкость (стакан, бокал и т.д.). Эти предметы игроки зажимают между ног, и мужчина пытается налить даме выпивку, а та ему помогает. Все происходит без помощи рук. Одно "но": лучше не использовать для этой игры красное вино, так как иногда содержимое бутылки все же попадает на одежду играющих.

52. ИМЕНА ( Прислал "Котенок_по_имени_Гаф" )
Все участники усаживаются вокруг стола, на диванах и т.д. Каждый участник выбирает себе имя из двух слогов, с ударением на первый (например, Ка-тя, Са-ня, Птич-ка, Рыб-ка). Ведущий (человек с хорошим чувством ритма) задает темп, все его поддерживают хлопками ладоней по столу, коленям и т.п. Первоначальный темп - один хлопок в секунду. Ведущий говорит два раза свое имя, потом два раза имя любого другого человека ("Катя, Катя - Петя, Петя") - одно имя на один хлопок. После того человек, имя которого названо, должен так же сказать два раза свое имя, два раза чье-то еще. Темп постепенно увеличивается. Пауз быть не должно, на каждый хлопок должно произноситься имя. Если кто-то собьется, то ему присваивается какое-нибудь прикольное прозвище - "Тормоз", "Чукча", "Дятел"- и после этого его уже нельзя называть Петей, Катей , а только новым именем. На третий раз ошибающийся выбывает из игры. Веселее всего становится, когда темп наращивается до просто бешенного, а у всех участников новые интересные имена.

53. СТАТУЯ ЛЮБВИ ( Прислал СерЕга )
Желательно, чтобы большинство играющих не было знакомо с этой игрой (так обычно и бывает). Ведущий (Скульптор) приглашает парня и девушку (все остальные игроки не должны это видеть) и предлагает встать(лечь, сесть) им вместе в ту позу, которую он укажет. Он может попросить их переставить руки, ноги и другие конечности так, как ему заблагорассудится. Затем Скульптор вызывает еще одного участника(цу) и говорит: "Перед тобой статуя любви. Ты можешь изменить в ней все, что ты хочешь !". Радостный участник со всем энтузиазмом подходит к этому делу и максимально использует свою фантазию, причем зачастую получаются весьма пикантные позы. После того, как все изменения внесены, Скульптор предлагает этому игроку занять соответствующее место в статуе любви вместо предыдущего игрока, который становится новым Скульптором. Затем все повторяется с новым игроком. Хорошо, когда в помещении достаточно тепло и на игроках немного одежды. Присутствие алкоголя в крови и музыки везде обязательно!

54. СОТНЯ ( Прислал Dmytro klymenko@hotmail.com  )
Игра довольно жесткая. Предназначена для мужчин. Перед началом игры в тазик, большую миску или какой-то большой сосуд наливают пиво. Игроки со 100-граммовыми рюмочками садятся вокруг этого сосуда и зачерпывая пиво своими рюмками, пьют КАЖДУЮ МИНУТУ. Итак 100 раз по 100 грамм. Выигрывает тот, кто "доживает" до конца, т.е. выпивает 100 стограммовых рюмок пива. Игра хороша тем, что очень часто не побеждает никто. Поэтому и зависть никого не гложет.
P.S. В туалет участники ходить могут, но вот только сбиваться с графика питья не имеют права, т.е. ровно через минуту они должны выпить еще одну рюмку пива.

55. ШАШКИ ( Прислал Dmytro klymenko@hotmail.com  )
На асфальте рисуется шахматная доска. На нее ставится баночное пиво так, как расставляются настоящие шашки. Естественно, баночки должны быть у каждого игрока разного цвета. Ну, а дальше... Дальше все просто. Играем в шашки. Побил шашку(и) - изволь выпить ее(их) содержимое в награду.
P.S. От награды не отказываться! Судья и проигрывающий жутко ОБИЖАЮТСЯ за такие вот "отказы".

----------


## tamada1980

56. ТОЧКИ СОПРИКОСНОВЕНИЯ ( Прислал Evgeniy ) Все сч инета
Заранее надо подготовить два одинаковых набора бумажек, на которых написаны части тела: голова, спина, рука, грудь, попа, нога и т.д., - в меру фантазии и степени раскованности компании. Затем каждый набор кладется в отдельную коробку (шапку). В нашем случае мы даже упаковали каждую бумажку в коробочку из под "киндер сюрприза". Желательно, чтобы коробочки как-то отличались. Это необходимо для того, чтобы в дальнейшем наборы бумажек не перемешались. Потом все присутствующие делятся на пары мальчик-девочка. Затем выбирают пару, которая начнет игру. Каждому выдается персональный набор бумажек. Для начала каждый вытягивает произвольно из своего набора (а они, как вы помните, одинаковые) по одной бумажке. Например, М- рука, Ж- спина. Этими частями тела они должны соприкоснуться. Далее участники вытягивают еще по одной бумажке: М- голова Ж-грудь. Теперь они должны, сохраняя прежние контакты, соприкоснуться новыми частями тела. И так далее. В ходе игры позу постоянно можно и даже нужно менять. После того, как пара вытаскивает по третьей или четвертой бумажке, обычно на ногах уже устоять нельзя. Тут-то в ход пускаются подсобные средства- стулья, диван, пол. Разрешается использовать любую мебель. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока пара уже не сможет удерживать в контакте одновременно все те части тела, которые они повытаскивали. Потом вызывается следующая пара, бумажки помещаются в свои коробки, и все начинается заново. Побеждает та пара, которая сумела одновременно удержать наибольшее число контактов. Если желающих играть много, можно устроить чемпионат с четверть- и полуфиналом. За этим зрелищем очень здорово наблюдать со стороны. Буря эмоций и веселья. Особенно удачно получаются фотографии.

57. САЛФЕТОЧКА ( Прислал Skiv )
Игра для бара: в центр ставится стакан/бокал с вином/водкой/пивом, на который кладется салфетка так, чтобы на горловине образовалась ровная плоскость (края можно загнуть по кругу, при необходимости немного смочить). В центр кладется монетка (вроде рубля - не очень тяжелая, чтобы не стащить салфетку, но и не слишком легкая, чтобы игра не затянулась), прикуривается сигарета и играющие по очереди должны прикасаться огоньком к салфетке, прожигая дырки (не забудьте, что в салфетке они расползаются). Проигрывает тот, после прикосновения которого паутина из салфетки лопнет, и монетка упадет в стакан. А проигравшему объявляется, что он должен выпить содержимое сосуда (вместе с пеплом, разумеется монетку можно выплюнуть). 

58. С РЕЗИНКАМИ ( Прислала Люба )
С помощью цветных резинок для волос можно провести такой конкурс. Участвуют в нем мужчины - 2 или 3. Каждый получает резинки определенного цвета. Задача участников за несколько музыкальных минут "окольцевать" как можно большее количество присутствующих женщин. "Кольца" - резиночки надевают дамам на ноги, над ступней. А потом подсчитывают количество "окольцованных" каждым участником. Самый проворный получает приз.

59. ХОХОЛКИ ( Прислала Люба )
Перед игрой напомнить женщинам-участницам, что мужчины, как и птицы, наиболее привлекательны в брачный период. Пусть каждая участница выберет себе на время игры мужчину и создаст из него самого "нахохлившегося". Для этого дамам раздаются разноцветные резинки для волос ( как в предыдущей игре ). Их задача - из волос мужчин с помощью резинок оформить как можно больше "хохолков". Спутнице самого "нахохлившегося" вручается приз.

60. ЦОК-ЧМОК ( Прислала Люба )
Предложите парам ваших гостей, бросая монетку в блюдце с недалекого расстояния, проявить меткость попаданий. Подсчитайте количество ударов о блюдце, а затем объявите каждой паре: "Сколько монеток о блюдечко "Цок", столько "мальчик" "девочку" "Чмок".

61. ЛЕНТОЧКИ ( Прислала Екатерина )
В игре могут участвовать минимум трое игроков. Посредине комнаты становится основной игрок, для начала, например, девушка. Двум другим игрокам (мужчинам) завязываются глаза. Одному из них дают в руки несколько ленточек. Он должен с закрытыми глазами подойти к девушке и завязать на ней бантики в любом месте. Задача второго мужчины подойти к девушке и найти-развязать все бантики. Затем игроки меняются местами - на роль основного игрока приглашается мужчина. И так, пока все желающие не испробуют все роли.

62. ЯИЧНИЦА ( Прислала Ольга )
Здравствуйте, Наталья! Эту игру лучше проводить, когда участники хорошо "разогреты". Набираются 2 команды, желательно смешанные, т.е. из девушек и молодых людей. Командам нужно посостязаться в следующем конкурсе: ведущий берет 2 яйца и говорит, что они сырые. Мужчины должны яйцо пропустить через одну штанину и вытащить через другую, ну, а девушки - с одного рукава через другой. Желательно конкурс проводить под веселую музыку. Участники команд могут помогать друг другу. Самое смешное то, что, естественно, яйца вареные и победителям достаются эти яйца.:)

63. ЭРОТИЧЕСКИЙ ПАРОВОЗИК ( Прислал Вит )
Часть компании остается за дверью, откуда вызываются по одному в порядке "мальчик-девочка". Каждый входящий видит картину: стоит колонна людей ("мальчик-девочка"), изображая поезд. Ведущий объявляет: "Это - эротический паровозик. Поезд отправляется". Колонна трогается и, изображая движение поезда, совершает круг по комнате. Ведущий говорит: "Остановка (такая-то)". Поезд останавливается. После чего первый вагон целует второго, второй - третьего и так до конца поезда. После чего вошедшему предлагается занять место в конце состава. Ведущий: "Поезд отправляется!". Совершают второй круг по комнате. Ведущий: "Остановка (такая-то)". Далее - как обычно: первый вагон целует второго, второй - третьего. Но, когда дело доходит до последнего, неожиданно предпоследний вместо поцелуя строит гримасу и с криком кидается на последнего. Не ожидав такого разочарования, последнему вагону остается только затаить зуб на вновь входящего. Справедливости ради последним участвует ведущий. Несмотря на кажущуюся злобность игра проходит очень весело.

64. КАРТОЧНАЯ ( Прислал Вит )
Требуется одна игральная карта. Легко заменяется календариком или любой картонкой подходящего размера. Перед началом игры всем предлагается научиться удерживать карту в вертикальном положении губами за счет втягивания воздуха. Поясню подробнее. Сделайте губы "трубочкой", как при поцелуе. Приложите карту к губам, как бы целуя ее центр. Теперь, втягивая воздух, отпускаете руки, стараясь удерживать карту, чтоб она не упала. После 3-5 минут упражнений практически любому удается удерживать карту по крайней мере пару секунд. Итак, садятся в круг в порядке "мальчик-девочка". И таким образом, поочередно удерживая карту с обоих сторон, передают по кругу. Особое оживление вызывает случайное падение карты :). Играть можно на скорость, на время, на вылет. Последний вариант показался наиболее предпочтительным. Часто подобные игры имеют проблемы с началом игры: не всегда удается преодолеть стеснительность. Однако в данном случае все начинается с безобидного хвастовства умением держать карту, плавно перетекающего в соревнование по удерживанию. Затем кто-то предложит передать карту, и никто и не заметит как оказались втянутыми в игру :)
P.S. Хотелось бы поблагодарить Свету А., показавшую эти игры в нашей компании.

65. ПЕРЕНИЦА ( Прислал Вит )
Все присутствующие встают в большой хоровод. Держась за руки, медленно двигаются по кругу. Часть людей произвольно разгуливают внутри круга. У каждого из разгуливающих - платок, который он расстилает перед приглянувшейся "жертвой" противоположного пола из хоровода. Когда платок расстелен, "жертва" выходит из хоровода, они оба встают на колени на этом платке, целуются , после чего меняются местами: "жертве" отдается платок, а "гулящий" встает в хоровод на ее место. Потребуется несколько платков, достаточно длинная (минут 10-15!) и медленная музыка и большая компания. Требования к количеству алкоголя в крови отсутствуют.

66. БУМАЖНОЕ ПЛАТЬЕ ( Прислал Вит )
Вызываются две (или более) пары. После вводной беседы о моде и модельерах каждому "портному" выдается .. рулон туалетной бумаги, из которого ему требуется изготовить платье для своей "модели". (Платье должно быть только из бумаги. Допускаются разрывы, узелки, но запрещаются скрепки, булавки и иные инородные предметы). На некоторое время (минут 10-15-30) пары удаляются, после чего модель возвращается в новом "наряде". Оценив внешний вид платья, жюри предлагает парам потанцевать. Как же медленно и грациозно разваливается столь хрупкая работа "портного"! Это надо увидеть, чего и всем желаю! :).

67. ПРИЩЕПКИ-2 ( Прислал Александр )
Гости разбиваются по парам. В каждой паре - мужчина и женщина. Задача партнера - переместить прищепки ( заранее закрепленные ведущим ) с задней части партнерши на грудь ( зубами, с завязанными глазами). Побеждает пара, выполнившая это первой. 

68. УДАР ( Прислал Эдуард )
На стол ставится бутылка ( водка, вино, коньяк и т.д. ). На нее сверху кладется колода карт ( лучше карты новые или пластиковые ). Задача играющих - сдуть с колоды несколько карт, но не всю колоду. Кто сдул всю колоду, должен отпить из бутылки.

69. ШАШКИ-2 ( Прислал Alex )
Используется настоящая доска для шашек, а вместо шашек - рюмки. С одной стороны в рюмки наливается водка, а с другой стороны - коньяк. Далее все так же, как в обычных шашках. Для разнообразия можно играть в поддавки. Не рекомендуется играть в Чапаева.

70. САМЫЙ МОГУЧИЙ ( Прислал Владимир )
Музыка, медленная минут на 9-10. Пары, мужчина держит девушку на руках. Какая пара продержится дольше всех, та победила. При проявлении усталости игроки или догадываются, или им подсказывают положить партнершу через плечо, посадить на плечи и .т.д.

71. БОКСЕРСКИЙ МАТЧ ( Прислал Alex )
Перед началом конкурса ведущий вызывает двух настоящих мужчин, которые ради дамы сердца готовы на все. Дамы сердца присутствуют тут же, чтобы оказывать благотворное психологическое влияние на своих рыцарей. Кавалерам одевают боксерские перчатки, остальные гости образуют символический боксерский ринг. Задача ведущего - как можно сильнее нагнетать обстановку, подсказывать какие мышцы лучше размять, попросить даже провести коротенькие бои с воображаемым противником, в общем все, как на настоящем ринге. После того, как физическая и моральная подготовка завершены, рыцари выходят в центр ринга, приветствуют друг друга. Ведущий, он же судья, напоминает правила, типа: ниже пояса не бить, синяки не оставлять, бой до первой крови и т.п. После этого ведущий вручает бойцам по одинаковой конфете, желательно карамели (их труднее разворачивать, особенно, когда они слипшиеся), и просит для своей дамы сердца развернуть как можно скорее эту конфету, не снимая боксерских перчаток. Выигрывает тот, кто раньше соперника справится с заданием.

72. ЛИШНИЙ УМЕР ( Прислал Alex )
Игра построена по принципу детской игры "Лишний выбыл". Из гостей вызываются 5-6 желающих поучаствовать в конкурсе. На стол ставятся большие рюмки (или бокалы) на одну меньше, чем количество участников. В рюмки наливается водка, коньяк, вино (все, что пожелаете). По команде ведущего (например, хлопок в ладоши) участники начинают ходить вокруг стола. Как только ведущий подает условный сигнал (тот же хлопок), участникам необходимо схватить какую-нибудь из рюмок и тут же выпить ее содержимое. Тот, кому рюмки не хватило, выбывает. После этого одна рюмка убирается со стола, остальные наполняются, и игра продолжается так же, как описано выше. Главное, чтобы рюмок всегда было на одну меньше количества играющих. Игра заканчивается тогда, когда какой-либо из двух оставшихся участников выпьет последнюю рюмку. При отсутствии закуски и достаточно вместительных рюмках финал выглядит неописуемо, так как хождением вокруг стола это назвать обычно трудно.

73. ПИСАЮЩИЕ МАЛЬЧИКИ ( Прислал Владимир )
Ведущий объявляет название: "Писающие мальчики". Это уже настораживает. Выбираются трое-четверо желающих (мужчины), желательно под градусом. Инвентарь 3-4 стакана, желательно побольше, 3-4 бутылки пива. Игроками пиво зажимается между ног, наклонно, горлышком в верх. Руки отводятся назад. Задача: быстрее соперников налить пива в стоящий на полу перед игроком стакан. Ведущий поздравляет победителя и предлагает выпить заполненный им же стакан.

74. ЭСТАФЕТА ( Прислала Jein )
В игру может играть сколько угодно человек. Все делятся на две команды (различия в поле не важны), самое главное - чтобы было одинаковое кол-во человек в каждой команде. Команды выстраиваются друг за другом. Перед ними на определенном расстоянии ставится опора, на ней:
1. бутылка водки (любое спиртное, просто с водкой интереснее),
2. рюмка (стакан - кому как нравиться),
3. тарелка с легкой закуской (н-р, лимон).
Бежит первый человек - наливает водку в стакан и бежит обратно, второй - выпивает и бежит обратно, третий - закусывает, тоже бежит обратно, четвертый - делает все: наливает, выпивает, закусывает и бежит обратно и т.д. Выигрывает та команда, у которой быстрее кончилось спиртное.

75. ПОЕДАНИЕ ЯБЛОК ( Прислал Vlad )
Из числа гостей выбирается несколько пар, желательно в составе парень-девушка, им завязываются глаза, они встают друг напротив друга и, держа каждый в руке по яблоку, пытаются накормить ими друг друга. Победившей считается та пара, яблоки у которой были съедены быстрее, а пальцы не были откусаны. В ходе игры желательно следить, чтобы участники не ели яблоки, которые находятся у них в руках.

76. ПОДВЕШЕННОЕ ЯБЛОКО ( Прислал Vlad )
Первый вариант предусматривает съедание яблок на скорость, еще не снятого с дерева, во втором: яблоко привязывается за хвостик ниткой и подвешивается на люстру (например). В обоих случаях нельзя помогать себе руками. Наиболее интересный вариант этой игры командный, когда в поедании каждого яблока принимают участие одновременно и парень, и девушка. В условиях неурожая яблок их можно заменить гроздьями винограда, но поглощение этих райских плодов должно производиться одновременно парнем и девушкой для создания пикантности ситуации.


77. КАРАНДАШ ( Прислал Игорь )
Команды, в которых чередуются мужчины и женщины (3-4 человека), должны передать от первого до последнего простой карандаш, а передается он зажатым между носом и верхней губой играющих! Естественно, что карандаш трогать руками нельзя, а все остальное трогать руками можно. "Дущераздирающее зрелище", особенно, если народ уже принял некоторое количество спиртного. 

78. ЭСТАФЕТА 4 ПО 200 ( Прислал Игорь )
Приглашаются 3-4 мужчины для участия в эстафете 4 по 200. Каждому участнику преподносят 4 граненых стаканчика: 1-й с водой, 2-й с молоком, 3-й с пивом, 4-й с водкой (можно заменить вином). Побеждает выпивший все ЭТО первым.

79. ЗООПАРК ( Прислал Игорь )
Игра для детей старшего дошкольного возраста, но на вечеринках идет на "ура". Участвуют 7-8 человек, каждый выбирает себе животное и показывает остальным характерное движение этого животного. Так происходит "знакомство". После этого ведущий со стороны выбирает начинающего игру. Тот должен показать "себя" и другое "животное", это "животное" показывает себя и еще кого-то и так далее до момента, пока кто-нибудь не ошибется, т.е. покажет другое "животное" неправильно или покажет выбывшего. Допустивший ошибку выбывает. Игра заканчивается, когда остаются двое."

80. ЦВЕТОЧЕК ( Прислал Denis )
Для игры потребуется много ПИВА ! Чем больше играющих, тем больше пива, чем дольше планируете играть, тем больше пива ! Итак, для 4 человек (играть можно хоть вдвоем !!!) понадобится пива из расчета 1 литр на человека ! Кроме пива, нужны стаканы (кружки) на 1 больше количества играющих (т.е. для 4 играющих нужно 5 стаканов). В стаканы наливается пиво, причем, если в ваши планы не входит напиться "в слюни", то наливать нужно не полный стакан (а, например, половину), в лишний стакан пиво наливается до краев! Теперь стаканы расставляются таким образом, чтобы лишний стакан был в центре, а остальные окружали его и соприкасались с ним ! Теперь начинается игра... Берется монетка (лучше покрупнее , 2руб - в самый раз !), и каждый кидает ее по очереди об стол с таким расчетом, чтоб, срикошетив, монетка залетела в чей-нибудь стакан ! Если монетка залетает в стакан кидающего, то он выбирает, кто выпьет этот стакан, если монетка залетает в чужой стакан, то владелец стакана должен выпить этот стакан! Если монетка попала в чей-то стакан, то после опорожнения стакана монетка возвращается кидавшему, и он кидает снова, если кидавший промахнулся, то ход переходит к другому! Если монетка попадает в центральный стакан, то все должны схватить свои стаканы и быстро выпить, кто последний - тот пьет еще и весь центральный стакан! Пить ВСЕ нужно залпом, т.е. не отрываясь от стакана! Каждый выпитый стакан тут же вновь наполняется! Если игрок попал в стаканы 3 раза подряд, то он заказывает желание (например, пусть Вася выпьет все стаканы, а Коля в это время кукарекует !) А пиво в этой игре улетает незаметно, так что не бойтесь брать много.

81. ШАРИКИ ( Прислал Игорь )
Приветствую тебя, Наталья! Хочу предложить следующую игру. Два участника: мальчик и девочка. К щиколоткам и запястьям привязываются надутые шарики на небольшой веревочке. Надо на скорость полопать шарики: на запястьях - руками, на щиколотках - каблуками. Если привязать шариков побольше, процесс будет интересней.

82. СОЧИНЕНИЕ ( Прислал Дмитрий )
Ведущий раздает всем по чистому листу бумаги и по ручке (карандашу, фломастеру и т.п.). После этого и начинается создание сочинений. Ведущий задает первый вопрос: "Кто?". Играющие пишут на него ответ в своих листах (варианты могут быть разные, кому что в голову взбредет). Затем они сворачивают лист таким образом, чтобы не было видно надписи и передают лист соседу справа. Ведущий задает второй вопрос, например: "Где?". Играющие снова пишут на него ответ и вновь сворачивают лист вышеуказанным способом, и опять передают лист. Так повторяется сколько угодно раз, пока у ведущего не иссякнет фантазия на вопросы. Смысл игры заключается в том, что каждый игрок, отвечая на последний вопрос, не видит результатов предыдущих ответов. После окончания вопросов листки собираются ведущим, разворачиваются, и получившиеся сочинения зачитываются. Получаются весьма смешные истории, причем с самыми неожиданными героями (от всевозможных зверей до близких знакомых) и поворотами сюжета. Главное для ведущего - удачно выбрать последовательность вопросов, чтобы получившийся рассказ был связным.

83. ПЕРЕДАЙ БУТЫЛКУ ( Прислал Serg )
Участники игры становятся в круг (чередование: мужчина, женщина). Первый участник зажимает между ног бутылку, лучше всего пластиковую из под газировки 1,5 - 2 литра, и передает следующему, не касаясь бутылки руками. Другой участник так же только с помощью ног забирает бутылку. Игра идет на выбывание, та пара, которая роняет бутылку, выходит из игры. Победившей и самой "умелой" считается последняя оставшаяся пара.

84. ПОЙМИ МЕНЯ!!! ( Прислал Иван )
Участники игры (не менее 4-х человек), делятся на две команды. Назначается "водящая" команда. Другая команда придумывает слово так, чтобы его не услышали игроки противника. Это слово сообщается "на ушко" одному из представителей "водящей" команды. Цель этого участника игры - изобразить жестами смысл сообщенного ему слова так, чтобы его команда назвала загаданное слово. Использовать буквы, произносить это слово губами без голоса (и, конечно, голосом), а также показывать на предмет, называемый этим словом, запрещается. Если команда угадала слово, то она получает очко. Далее команды меняются местами. В следующем круге от команд должны выступить другие представители, и так, пока не выступят все. Конечно, эта игра может показаться не очень смешной, но если дать волю фантазии, то можно придумать очень "интересные" слова: "пылесос", "оргазм" и т.д. Кроме этого, конечно, от игроков требуется раскованность и легкое, с чувством юмора, отношение к забаве.

85. ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ -2 ( Прислал Азат azatbaike@hotmail.com   )
Из участников вечеринки, торжества выбирается "ведущий" и "доброволец". "Добровольца" усаживают на стул и завязывают ему глаза. "Ведущий" начинает поочередно указывать на участников и задавать вопрос: "Оно ?". Тот, на которого падет выбор "добровольца", становится "целующим". Затем "ведущий", показывая в любой очередности на губы, щеку, лоб, нос, подбородок ..., на сколько хватит воображения, задает вопрос: "Сюда ?" - пока не получит утвердительный ответ "добровольца". Продолжая, "ведущий" показывает на пальцах всевозможное количество, спрашивает "добровольца": "Столько ?" Получив согласие, "ведущий" выносит "приговор" выбранный самим же "добровольцем" - "оно" целует тебя, к примеру, в лоб 5 раз. После восторженного процесса "доброволец" должен угадать: кто же его целовал. Если он угадал, то тот, кого определили, занимает его место, если же нет, то игра возобновляется с тем же "добровольцем". Если "доброволец" не угадывает подряд три раза, то он занимает место "ведущего".

86. СПИЧКА ( Прислал Макс )
Проводить рекомендуется вечером, когда уже стемнело или еще темнеет.. Реквизит: блюдце, коробок спичек. Гасится свет, участники рассаживаются в кружок рядом друг с другом, в центр круга ставится блюдце. Кто-нибудь зажигает спичку и передает соседу (поэтому садиться надо рядом), тот - своему соседу и т.д. В общем, по кругу. У кого спичка погасла, тому любой желающий задает абсолютно любой вопрос. Ответ на него обязателен, кроме, если вопрос совсем уж компроментирующий.. ;))) Как показывает практика, после пары разогревочных вопросов народ втягивается, и вопросы идут совсем уж интересные.. ;)) А блюдце нужно для того, чтобы сгоревшие спички бросать -;-)))


87. ИГРА У ( Прислал Алексей )
На природе или даче во времена пива и мяса (подвергающегося кулинарной обработке) хороша игра под названием "У". Правила очень просты. Все становятся в круг. Кто-то первый показывает пальцем (хоть это и не прилично) на игрока из круга с криком "У". Указанный игрок должен поднять вверх руки, сжать кулаки и немного согнуть их в локтях (типа культурист показывает бицепсы); по одному игроку с каждой из сторон от выбранного игрока (назовем его "культурист") должны сделать следующие движения: одна рука на пояс (та, которая к "культуристу"), а вторая поднимается вверх, но не сгибается в локте, туловище наклоняется к "культуристу". Все эти движения сопровождаются криками "У" (типа и игра так называется). Кто "тормознул" или проворонил, или выгнулся не в ту сторону, или две руки вместо одной поднял - выбывают. И так до двух человек. Очень весело. Победителям обычно ставится добавка мяса, пива и гарантируется сигаретка утром!!! 

 88. ПРИНЦЕССА НА ГОРОШИНЕ ( Прислала Татьяна )
В игре участвуют только женщины. Нужно поставить в ряд табуретки ( или стулья без мягкой обивки) по количеству предполагаемых участниц ( лучше всего 3-4). На каждую табуретку кладется определенное количество круглых карамелек ( бывают такие конфетки, по форме - маленькие колобки), можно пуговицы на ножке (желательно покрупнее). Например, на первую табуретку - 3 конфеты, на вторую - 2, на третью - 4. Сверху табуретки накрываются непрозрачными полиэтиленовыми пакетами. Приготовления закончены. Вызываются желающие. Их рассаживают на табуретки. Включается музыка. Обычно мы включаем для этого конкурса песню "Подвигай попой". И так, танцуя, сидя на табуретке, участницы должны определить сколько под ними конфет. Победит тот, кто быстрее и правильнее это сделает.

----------


## tamada1980

89. ДОМИНУШКИ ( Прислал Влад ) Все с инета
Привет, Наталья !!! Игрушка кажется очень простой, но попробуйте сделать то же самое в хмельном состоянии !!! Смысл: берется набор домино, и строятся домики (из расчета парности, т.е. 2 надо положить вертикально, затем 2 горизонтально). На ком домик рушится, тот выпивает штрафную... (пиво, водка, ликер и т.д.) Советую начинать играть уже после небольшого возлияния согревающего (домик рушится тогда быстрее). Чем хмельнее народ, тем больше он прется, и тем быстрее ломается домик. Кто совсем "готов", тот выбывает. Можно заменить картами, но тогда через 30 минут все будут лежать.
P.S. У народа иногда домик уже на первой рушился !

90. МАФИЯ ( Прислал Макс )
Привет, Наталья! Вспомнилась мне еще одна игра, "Мафия" называется.. Все рассаживаются кружком, но не вплотную друг к другу. Выбирается один ведущий. Далее игроки тянут жребий, организованный ведущим. По результатам определяется один (1) комиссар Каттани, несколько мафиози (их ненамного меньше половины играющих) и добропорядочные граждане, коих большинство. Результаты жребия, т.е. кто кем оказался, необходимо сохранять в тайне ;)) Далее начинаются будни. Сначала день. Все сидят с открытыми глазами ( ;))), пытаются угадать, кто же из них мафиози. Если кто-то признан таковым единогласным решением, то тут же приводится в исполнение вышка ;)) - человек выбывает из игры. Если консенсуса нет, то просто наступает ночь. НОЧЬ. Все закрывают глаза. Затем ведущий объявляет о выходе мафии. Оставшиеся в живых мафиози открывают глаза и знаками (не голосом!) решают, кого они грохнут сегодня.. Закрывают глаза. Далее выход комиссара Каттани. Он прикидывает, кто же может быть мафией. Если угадал, то одним мафиози становится меньше, если нет, то выходит осечка. Далее снова начинается день. Игра ведется до полной победы честных граждан или мафии. Замечания: комиссар Каттани - вполне добропорядочный гражданин, т.е. может быть казнен общим собранием или убит мафией. По ходу игры ведущий комментирует происходящее, сохраняя анонимность действующих лиц.

91. СТРЕЛЫ АМУРА ( Прислала Лика )
Покупается большая рогатка (размером со взрослую ладонь), умельцам можно порекомендовать сделать самим. Надувные шарики в виде сердца надуваются слегка, так, что-бы помещались в рогатку. "Ангел любви" должен поразить свою Избранницу "стрелой Амура" в сердце, с первого раза это бывает редко, так как Избранница находится на некотором расстоянии. Места, в которые попадают шарики, необходимо целовать. Игра ведется до тех пор, пока "Амур" не попадет в сердце. Особенно интересно, когда несколько мужчин, вооруженных рогатками, пытаются поразить сердце одной Избранницы.

92. ЛОЖКА ( Прислал Дмитрий )
В игре участвуют пары (мужчина, женщина), мужчина (желательно) должен быть в просторных брюках. Женщинам выдаются чайные ложечки, они их продевают в штанину мужчины снизу. Цель игры - быстрее всех достать ложку из-за верхнего края брюк. Рубашки, футболки и прочая одежда, надетая выше пояса, должна быть заправлена в брюки.

93. СНАЙПЕР ( Прислал Андрей )
Игра заключается в следующем. Для участия в игре приглашаются 3-4 мужчины. Для проведения игры требуются пустые пивные бутылки 0,5 л. в количестве по числу играющих. Участникам привязывают на пояс свежую морковку таким образом, чтобы она свисала спереди на уровне колен. По команде мужчины наперегонки должны попасть морковкой в горлышко бутылки таким образом, чтобы потом поднять бутылку на веревке, за которую привязана морковка. (В основном побеждают мужчины старшего возраста!)

94. ЭЛЕКТРИЧКА ( Прислал Paul )
Берется бутылка водки и расписание электричек. Ведущий объявляет: "Следующая станция - Ланская" (к примеру). Все выпивают по рюмке. Далее - "Следующая станция - Удельная". Все выпивают еще по рюмке. Постепенно участники "сходят" с маршрута, а выигрывает тот, кто дальше уедет...

95. ПИОНЕРСКИЕ ПИЛОТКИ ( Прислал Oleg )
Для всех участников из газеты делаются пилотки и одна подставочка для сырого яйца, которая должна вместе с яйцом прятаться под любую из пилоток. Ведущий уводит одного из участников (стукача) в другую комнату. Любым известным способом выбирается жертва, у которой на голове под пилоткой будет яйцо. Входит стукач. Его задача стукнуть одного человека по пилотке. Если у этого человека яйца под пилоткой не было стукач, садится на его место, а тот выходит в другую комнату. После чего все повторяется.

96. НАКЛЕЙКИ ( Прислал Валерий )
Наклейки (обычно 5-10 штук) наклеиваются в различные места (обычно на руку, на шею, за ухо, на щеку, на губы, а иногда и на язык :-)).Партнер(-ша) должен(-а) аккуратно сорвать эту наклейку своим ртом, зубами, языком и ничем другим не касаясь к ней (к наклейке). Наклейка должно быть не слишком липкой!

Конкурсы для праздников 
Завяжи бантик 
Участники разбиваются на пары (мужчины и женщины). ведущий просит присесть на стул дам, после чего просит кавалеров за определенное время с завязанными глазами завязать как можно больше бантов на голове девушек. После чего роли меняются, и теперь уже кавалеры присаживаются на стул, а партнерши по команде тамады начинают с завязанными глазами завязывать банты. 


*************************************

С лимонными дольками. 
(Прислал Константин http://www.4unet.ru/~ipwe ) 
Девушка ложится горизонтально, по ее телу раскладываются салфетки с лимонными дольками, причем одна обязательно в рот (проглатывать нельзя). Парню завязывают глаза, и он должен найти все дольки и съесть. Возможно запивание водкой/водой. Более мягкий вариант - вместо лимона - конфеты. Выигрывает быстрейшая пара. 


*************************************

Танец на газете 
Старый, добрый конкурс - танец на газете или на листке бумаги. Пары танцуют, постепенно музыка прерывается, сворачивают газету, сначала вдвое и т.д. С каждой минутой пространства для танца становиться все меньше, партнеры уже вынуждены брать партнерш на руки и таким образом танцевать дальше. 



*************************************
Поцелуй 
Кавалерам нужно поцеловать девушку в определенную часть тела и назвать ее. Например, первый целует в щечку и говорит: "Я целую (Машеньку) в щечку!". Это значит, что остальные кавалеры уже не могут целовать в щечку. Следующий целует, допустим, в руку и говорит: "Я целую (Машеньку) в руку". Значит остальные партнеры уже не могут целовать ни в щечку, ни в руку и т.д. К концу конкурса девушка будет зацелована во все части тела. Проигрывает тот кавалер, которому уже будет не куда целовать. 


*************************************

Половники 
Участвуют несколько пар. Дамам к поясу впереди прикрепляют крышки от кастрюль, мужчинам - половник. Необходимо, не касаясь руками, стучать половниками по крышкам и издавать характерные звуки. 


*************************************

Искатели 
Игрокам выдаются карточки с определенными буквами. Задача участников приложить (и удержать) все карточки к тем частям тела, у которых названия начинаются с указанных букв. Побеждает тот, кто сможет больше разместить и не уронить 



*************************************
Раздави шарик 
Пары зажимают воздушный шарик животами. По сигналу они начинают давить на шары. Выигрывает пара, которая первая раздавит шар. 


*************************************

Не смейся 
(Рассказал Виталий) Игроки садятся на корточки в круг (женщина-мужчина-женщина). Всех предупреждают, что смеяться нельзя (ведущему можно). Ведущий "торжественно" берёт своего правого соседа (соседку) за ухо. Все остальные по кругу должны сделать то же самое. Когда круг замкнулся, ведущий берёт соседа с права за щеку (нос, коленку…) и т.д. Из круга выбывают те, кто засмеялись. Оставшийся побеждает. 



 *************************************
Кто у кого на коленях? 
В просторной комнате по кругу расставляются стулья. На них садятся играющие - мужчины и женщины. Выбирается водящий. Ему завязывают глаза. Включается музыка, и водящий идёт по кругу. Как только музыка прерывается, водящий останавливается и садится на колени к тому, возле кого он остановился. Тот, к кому он сел, должен затаить дыхание и не выдать себя. Остальные спрашивают: "У кого?" Если водящий угадает, у кого он сидит на коленях, то тот становится водящий.


Загадки о хорошо известных людях.

• Каждый знает, что должны
К ней ходит мы на блины.
Что она поможет нам,
Даст совет и тут, и там 
В воспитанье малышей 
И приготовленье щей,
Накормит, чтоб не голодали.
Ее вы все уже узнали.
Но с рифмой отгадать вам будет проще.
Конечно, мы имеем дело с …                 (тещей) Ирина григорьевна

• Кто рядом с тещей должен сесть?
Ну, конечно, это…                                    (тесть) Андрей Иосифович

• Обширная книга вкуснейшей еды,
Научит, как вычистить пыли следы.
Знаем точно то, что примет как родную дочь с любовью,
Маму жениха будем звать …                           (свекровью) Елена Викторовна

• Он – мужчина главный в доме
Может ли кто с ним поспорить,
Только разве что жена,
Да ведь это не беда.
Рифму трудно подобрать,
Но и так легко узнать… (свекор) Сергей Петрович

Вручение дипломов 

• Умен, широк в плечах, красив
И даже чуточку ревнив.
Хорош собой ни дать, ни взять,
Зовут его, конечно, …                  (зять)  Юрий

• Она умна, стройна, красива
И даже чуточку спесива
Порою треплет потроха,
А зовут ее…                                (сноха) Лариса

Обряд породнения
• Мы по полюшку гуляли,
Заходили в рощу.
Ну-ка зятюшка родной
Поцелуй-ка тёщу.

• На реке ловили рыбу
И варили там уху.
Ну, свекровка дорогая,
Поцелуй свою сноху.

•Напекла блинов я, 
Буду угощать я.
Ну-ка, теща дорогая,
Поцелуй-ка зятя!

• Я готовила салат,
Резала морковку,
Ну-ка сношка дорогая
Поцелуй свекровку.

•Завтра снова к вам придем
Пиво пить да есть уху.
Ну-ка, свекор дорогой,
Поцелуй свою сноху.

• Как я стала мыть посуду,
Уронила ложку.
Ну-ка, свекор наш прекрасный,
Еще разик сношку!

• Каждый день гуляйте в роще!
Свекор, поцелуй и тёщу!

• После свадьбы будьте вместе!
Поцелуй свекровка тестя.

• Да, семейка ничего!
Свекор, целуй свата своего!

• Зять, частенько не балуй.
Ну-ка тестя поцелуй.

• Никогда вам бед не знать бы.
Поцелуйтесь обе сватьи.

• Гости, все на них любуйтесь!
Муж с женою, поцелуйтесь.



Сорви шапку 
  Состязаться могут двое ребят, а могут и две команды. Чертится круг. В круг входят игроки, у каждого из них левая рука привязана к туловищу, а на голове - шапка. 
  Задача проста и непроста - снять шапку у противника и не позволить снять свою. За каждую снятую шапку команда получает очко.

 Кто сильнее? 
  Достаньте крепкую толстую веревку длиной 6 метров. Концы ее свяжите прочным узлом. У вас получится большое веревочное кольцо. Двое участников состязания, находясь внутри веревочного кольца, растягивают его в разные стороны, заведя веревку под лопатки и ухватившись за нее обеими руками. Посредине между ними проводят черту. По сигналу оба, пятясь назад, стараются перетянуть один другого за черту.

 Гонки на помеле 
  Бег верхом на метле (зигзагом) мимо 10 городков, поставленных на расстоянии 2-3 метров один от другого. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее пробежит все городки, сбив меньшее количество городков.

 Кто быстрее 
  Ставятся 2 стула спинками друг к другу на расстоянии примерно 2-х метров. Под стульями протянута веревка, ее концы находятся между ступнями сидящих на стуле ребят, Посредине веревки привязан мешочек с орехами (конфетами, печеньем, семечками). По команде ведущего сидящие на стуле должны вскочить, обежать вокруг стульев, сесть на свой и, ухватившись за веревку, подтянуть к себе приз, который достается тому, кто первым сможет это сделать.

 Хождение с горохом 
  Отберите заранее несколько горошин, чтобы их можно было легко удержать на конце соломинки, втягивая в себя воздух. Затем разделите на 2 или более команд, равных по количеству. Дайте каждому участнику соломинку, а первому - горошинку, которую он прикрепит к концу соломинки, удерживая её там без помощи рук. По сигналу, он поворачивается и передаёт горошинку следующему члену его команды, который должен взять её, втягивая воздух через свою соломинку, не прикасаясь к ней руками. Если горошина упала, её надо снова поместить на соломинку того, кто её последний держал. Это продолжается до тех пор, пока горошинка не дойдёт до конца линии. После чего последний в линии человек перебегает в начало. И так до тех пор, пока последний человек в линии снова не станет последним.

----------


## tamada1980

Достань коробок  Все с инета
  Ещё одна игра для капитанов. Сесть на табуретку, поджать ноги и, не касаясь пола ногами и руками, достать зубами коробок спичек, стоящий "на полу" у одной из задних ножек табуретки. Крутиться на табуретке можно как угодно. Вот уж зрители позабавятся!

 Сшибалочки 
  Двое играющих становятся напротив друг друга на расстоянии 0,5 метра, упираясь ладонями, стараются заставить друг друга сделать шаг.

 Крючком за мяч 
  Положите на землю обруч. Внутрь обруча - волейбольный мяч с петлей или кольцом. Двое играющих становятся друг против друга и, взяв каждый по палке с крючком, стараются подцепить мяч за кольцо и увести его из обруча, одновременно мешая противнику сделать это. Кто первый унесет мяч, тот выигрывает.

 Лихие шоферы 
  На детские машинки ставятся стаканы, маленькие ведерочки с водой, налитые до краев. К машинкам привязаны бечевки одинаковой длины (10-15 метров). По команде надо быстро наматывать бечевку на палочку, подтягивая к себе машинку. Если вода плещется, ведущий называет громко номер "шофера", и тот на секунду перестает мотать бечевку. Побеждает тот, кто быстрее всех подтянул машинку и не расплескал воду. Он-то и получает приз. Можно играть и без воды, только верёвку удлините.

 Пройди, не задень 
  На ровном месте, на расстоянии шага друг от друга ставятся 8-10 городков на одной линии (или кеглей). Играющие двух команд становится перед первым городком, им завязывают глаза повязкой и предлагают пройти между городками туда и обратно. Выигрывает тот, кто свалит наименьшее количество городков. Команда этого человека может помогать ему. Ещё очень весело выходит если все препятствия тихо убрать.

 Бросок с завязанными глазами 
  Дайте каждому соревнующемуся 10 картофелин и поставьте его на расстоянии 2,5-3 м от ведра, коробки или корзины. Позвольте ему сделать пару тренировочных бросков. Затем, завяжите ему глаза, после чего пусть он попробует забросить как можно больше картофелин в коробку.

 На ощупь 
  В темный мешок из материала складывается 8-10 небольших предметов: ножницы, авторучка, пробка от бутылки, нож от мясорубки, катушка ниток, наперсток, пуговица, ложка и т.п. Надо на ощупь через ткань мешка отгадать, что в нем лежит. Ткань мешка может быть грубой. Отгадавший все предметы получает приз. Эту игру можно предложить капитанам команд, предварительно подготовив два одинаковых мешочка с вещами.

 Не сходя с ребра 
  Толстая доска поставлена на ребро и закреплена в таком положении колышками, сбитыми возле нее в землю. По одну сторону от доски на землю положено пять одинаковых предметов (например, карандашей), а по другую сторону - пять ластиков. Играющий должен, проходя по ребру доски и не сходя с него, переложить все предмета, лежащие слева, на правую сторону, а лежащие справа - на левую сторону. При неудаче нужно начать сначала и повторить попытку еще один раз, затем уступить место следующему игроку своей команды.



 Рыболовы 
  Для этой игры необходимо иметь три удочки длиной по 3 метра. К удочкам на леске прикрепляется по проволочному кольцу с внутренним отверстием 25 миллиметров. На расстоянии 2-х метров от "берега" ставятся на землю несколько бутылок (кегли). Приглашаются трое игроков. Нужно за возможно короткий срок надеть кольцо на горлышко бутылки и "подсечь" ее, т. е., повалить. Выигрывает тот, кто повалит наибольшее количество кеглей или бутылок в самое короткое время. На леску можно привесить большой гвоздь. Тогда необходимо опустить гвоздь в горлышко бутылки.

 Победи троих 
  Две одинаковые по размеру и толщине веревки по 2,5-3 метра связываются посредине так, чтобы получилось четыре одинаковых конца. Соревнуются четверо ребят, каждый берет свой конец веревки, натягивает его, получается "крест". Примерно в двух метрах от каждого игрока, на полу (на земле) кладется приз (игрушка, мешочек с орехами, конфеты и т.д.). По команде участники тянут свой конец веревки, пытаясь первыми схватить приз.



 Одноногие футболисты 
  Играющие все время держат обе ноги вместе, ноги футболистов можно связать, мяч пинают сразу двумя ногами. Площадка уменьшена до размера волейбольной, лучше всего играть на песке. В каждой команде 5-7 играющих: вратарь, 2-3 защитника, 2-3 нападающих. Так как играющие передвигаются только подскоками, тайм продолжается 5 минут, перерыв между таймами 3 минуты. Проводить более трех таймов не следует. Мяч для игры - медбол (набивной мяч весом 1 килограмм). Правила такие же, как о футболе.

 Необычный волейбол 
  Правила игры такие же, как в волейболе. Но обычная сетка заменяется сплошным полотнищем, сквозь которое не видно играющих другой команды. Игра "вслепую" ведет к веселым неожиданностям. Второй вариант этой игры - с обычной сеткой, но вместо волейбольного мяча играют детским воздушным шариком, надутым воздухом (можете добавить в шар пару капель воды). Второй вариант возможен только в безветренную погоду.

 Кто быстрее "пришьет" 
  Две команды ребят должны на скорость "пришить" всех членов команды друг к другу. Вместо иголки используется чайная ложка, к которой привязана нитка, бечевка. "Пришивать" можно через ремешок, лямку, петлю на брюках, словом, через то, что не оскорбит достоинство партнера.

 Стаи рыбок 
  Игроки делятся на 2-3 равные команды, и каждый игрок получает бумажную рыбку (длина 22-25 сантиметров, ширина 6-7 сантиметров), привязанную на нитке хвостом вниз (длина нитки 1-1,2 метра). Ребята закрепляют конец нитки сзади на поясе так, чтобы хвост рыбки свободно касался пола. У каждой команды рыбки разного цвета. По сигналу ведущего игроки, бегая друг за другом, стараются наступить ногой на хвост рыбки "противника". Касаться ниток и рыбок руками не разрешается. Игрок, чью рыбку сорвали, выходит из игры. 
  Побеждает та команда, у которой останется больше рыбок. Вместо рыбок очень весело использовать шарики, их нужно лопнуть.

 Шароводы NEW 
  Участники делятся на команды с одинаковым количеством игроков и берутся за руки. Каждая команда должна удержать в воздухе максимальное количество времени воздушный шар, не трогая его руками или ногами, а дуя на него.

 Шароводы-2 NEW 
  Принцип такой же, как и в предыдущей игре, но участникам разрешается подталкивать шар руками и ногами. Если шар упал - запрещается подталкивать руками, упал второй раз - ногами, третий - головой и т. д. Играть можно одной командой.

 Король обезьян 
  Количество игроков не ограничено. Все садятся в круг, из игроков выбирают короля обезьян. Все игроки должны повторять все движения избранного короля! После того, как король избран, в комнату вводит заранее выведенный человек, его задача понять, кого пародируют участники игры!

 Паук 
  На линии старта начертите два круга. Разделите ребят поровну на две группы, по 15-20 человек, и каждую группу поставьте в круг. Теперь обвяжите обе группы веревками, получилось два "паука". По команде "марш!" оба "паука" начинают наперегонки перебираться к финишу, где начерчены два других круга, в которые они должны встать. "Пауки" спотыкаются, не бегут, а еле ползут, все играющие должны быть или полностью босыми или все в ботинках, иначе ногам больно бывает. Попробуйте - узнаете почему!

 Эстафета водоносов 
  В состязании могут участвовать несколько команд по 5 человек в каждой. У команды должно быть маленькое детское ведерко, а если не найдется, то консервная банка с проволочной ручкой. Объем ведерок должен быть одинаковым, иначе нельзя будет определить победителя. Проводить аттракцион можно на площадке, длина которой 15-20 метров. Команды выстраиваются на старте. На финише против каждой команды - флажок. Те, кто стоит первым, получают по ведерку, наполненному водой. По сигналу судьи, выбранного ребятами, первые номера бегут до флажков, огибают их и возвращаются на линию старта. Цель игры - как можно быстрее добежать до флажка и обратно, передать ведерко товарищу по команде и при этом не расплескать воду. Выигрывает команда, затратившая меньше времени и сохранившая больше воды.

 Веселые поварята 
  Для этого аттракциона понадобятся два поварских колпака, две курточки или два белых халата, два фартука. Предметы раскладываются на табуретах, находящихся на линии старта, на противоположных табуретах ставят по миске, наполненной водой, кладут по столовой ложке, ставят по пустой бутылке. Участники состязания делятся на две команды. Они выстраиваются на линии старта. По сигналу ведущего первые номера подбегают к табурету, надевают колпак, куртку и фартук и бегут к противоположным табуретам. Затем берут ложки, один раз зачерпывают воду из миски и наливают ее в бутылку, после чего возвращаются к своей команде и раздеваются, передав второму номеру фартук и колпак. Он быстро одевается и выполняет то же задание и т.д. Побеждает та команда, которая быстрее наполнит бутылку.

 Водовозы 
  Мелом проводятся две параллельные прямые на расстоянии 10 метров одна от другой (или на земле). Несколько ребят становятся на четвереньки у одной из черт, и им на спины ставятся пластмассовые миски, наполненные до половины водой. Они должны побыстрее перейти на четвереньках через другую линию, повернуть обратно и вернуться к старту. Пришедшие первыми получают по два очка, а совсем не пролившие воды - еще по три. Состязаться следует в теплое время года.

 Эстафета с зубочистками 
  Разделите людей на 2-е или более команд с равным количеством игроков. Пусть каждая команда станет в отдельную линию. Каждому участнику дана зубочистка, которую он берёт в зубы. Первому члену каждой команды дано кольцо, которое он надевает на зубочистку. По сигналу первый человек поворачивается и пытается надеть кольцо на зубочистку человека, стоящего за ним. Нельзя трогать кольцо руками, за исключением того случая, если оно упало на пол. Тогда тот, кто держал его последним, должен поднять его, повесить на свою зубочистку и снова попытаться передать его следующему игроку. Это продолжается до тех пор, пока кольцо не дойдёт до конца линии. Если хотите, особенно если у вас мало людей в командах, вы можете сделать, что кольцо должно пройти до конца линии и снова вернуться обратно к первому игроку.

 Гуляющий алфавит 
  Поделите людей на 2 или более команд и дайте каждому участнику каждой команды букву алфавита. Каждой команде дайте одинаковый набор букв, которые вы отобрали, чтобы их было достаточно для составления того слова, которое будет ответом на заданный вами вопрос. Вы задаёте библейский вопрос, на который можно ответить одним словом. Тогда каждая команда собирается кучкой, определяет ответ, затем высылает вперёд тех членов команды, чьи буквы составляют этот ответ. Те должны стать в правильном порядке. Первая команда, правильно составившая ответ, выигрывает одно очко. Вы можете внести разнообразие, предложив командам составить ответы, в которых больше, чем одно слово. Тогда участникам придётся бегать туда-сюда , чтобы составить каждое слово - за один раз можно составлять только одно слово, и обязательно в правильном порядке.

 Бумажная стрела 
  Для игры нужна бумажная стрела, типа голубка, которую может сделать любой школьник. Играть лучше в безветренную погоду. Ребята делятся на две равные команды. На земле проводится прямая, на которую становится первый игрок, бросающий стрелу. С того места, на которое упала стрела, игрок второй команды мечет в противоположную сторону. И снова с этого места, где упала стрела, игрок первой команды бросает ее опять в противоположную сторону. Так поочередно, один за другим игроки разных команд мечут стрелу изо всех сил в две противоположные стороны. Победит та команда, с чьей стороны упадёт последняя стрела.

 Сороконожки 
  Играющие делятся на две-три команды по 10-20 человек и выстраиваются в затылок друг другу. Каждая команда получает толстую веревку (канат), за которую все игроки берутся правой или левой рукой, равномерно распределяясь по обе стороны веревки. Затем каждый из участников аттракциона в зависимости от того, с какой стороны каната он стоит, берется правой или левой рукой за щиколотку правой или левой ноги. По сигналу ведущего, сороконожки скачут вперед 10-12 метров, держась за веревку, затем разворачиваются и прыгают назад. Можно бежать и просто на двух ногах, но тогда следует ребят поставить очень близко друг к другу. Победа присуждается команде, которая первой прибежала к финишу, при условии, что ни один из ее участников не отцепился от веревки во время бега или прыганья.


КТО ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕГО ЗНАЕТ НЕВЕСТУ? Необходимо: ЗНАТЬ ОТВЕТЫ Для этой игры необходимо узнать предпочтения невесты в задаваемых вопросах. После этого вы спрашиваете зрителей о предпочтениях невесты. Тот из них, кто даст наибольшее кол-во правильных ответов, выигрывает приз. Вопросы могут быть следующими: 1. Где бы ты хотела провести свой медовый месяц? 2. Какую бы машину ты хотела иметь? 3. Какое животное тебе нравится больше всего? 4. Какой твой самый любимый цвет? 5. Чем тебе нравится заниматься, работать? 6. Где ты познакомилась со своим возлюбленным? 7. Где прошло ваше первое свидание? 8. Какие черты характера тебе нравятся в нём больше всего? 9. …
*************************************


КУКЛЫ Необходимо: 2 ПАРЫ+КУКЛЫ+ПЕЛЁНКИ Для игры понадобятся несколько кукол, которые парам придется запеленать, используя только по одной руке. Другие руки должны быть за спиной пар. Нужно запеленать и перевязать кукол ленточкой. Оценивается качество и скорость работы. 
*************************************


ЛАСКОВЫЙ МУЖ Необходимо: ЯБЛОКО + СПИЧКИ Возьмите красивое яблоко и натыкайте в него много спичек. Задача молодожёнов вытащить из яблока все спички. Супруг может вытащить спичку, только если он смог назвать супругу ласковым именем. То же должна сделать и жена. Как приз, используйте этого же "лысого ёжика"!
*************************************
ЛОТЕРЕЯ Необходимо: ЛОТЕРЕЯ + ПРИЗЫ Сделайте 20 лотерейных билетов, красиво оформив их. Пронумеруйте билеты. Продайте эти билеты за минимальную цену. Деньги от продажи билетов отдайте в фонд молодоженов. Когда все билеты проданы, начните розыгрыш. Не все номера должны быть выигрышными, возможно выигрышным будет каждый третий, четвертый билет. Подготовьте необходимые призы. Вам придётся немного потратиться на призы, зато лотерея будет очень хорошим отвлечением от программы (знаю с моей свадьбы) 
*************************************


ЛЮБОВЕЫЙ ДИКООБРАЗ Необходимо: АРБУЗ + 30 СПИЧЕК Классический вариант Китайской игры "любовный ежик" следующий: В яблоко вставляется пару десятков спичек. Молодожёны по очереди вытаскивают спички из яблока, называя друг друга ласковыми именами. Пр. солнышко моё, милый мой…. "Любовный дикобраз" отличается от ежика размером своего туловища, так как вместо яблока спички вставляются в арбуз.
*************************************


ЛЮБОВЬ - ЭТО? Необходимо: РУЧКИ + ПУСТЫЕ КАРТОЧКИ Эта игра может длиться весь пир! Представьте зрителям хороший приз и вручите его в конце пира тому, кто пришлёт записку с самым оригинальным определением "любви". Позвольте молодожёнам право выбирать победителя. Пример: Любовь это чувство, которое ты чувствуешь, когда ты чувствуешь такое чувство, которого ты раньше никогда не чувствовал!
*************************************


МИЛЫЙ БЕСПОРЯДОК (не для свадьбы!!!) Необходимо: КАРТОЧКИ С ЗАДАНИЯМИ Это хороший "mix" на День Валентина для групп из 25 или более человек. Дайте каждому человеку список, показанный ниже. Каждый человек работает над заполнением своего списка. Первый, кто исполнит все 10 заданий, победил. 

1. Возьми 10 разных автографов, ф.и.о. (на обратной стороне листа). 
2. Расшнуруй чей-то ботинок, вытяни шнурок, снова вдень шнурок и завяжите его.
3. Найди 2 других человека и втроём сделайте форму сердца при помощи рук. 
4. Пусть девушка 5 раз поцелует этот листик, запиши её имя. _____ 
5. Если ты девушка - пусть парень станет на одно колено перед тобой и сделает тебе предложение. Если ты парень - стань на одно колено и сделай предложение любой девушке. Запиши её/его имя. 
6. Съешь конфету со стола и покажи свой язык кому-нибудь, кого ты плохо знаешь. Пусть этот человек подпишется рядом. 
7. Расскажи маленький стишок так громко, как можешь. 
8. Попроси 10 человек быть твоими возлюбленными и запиши свой счёт.

----------


## tamada1980

Ведущий - К нам приехал радиотеатр у микрофона. Труппа постоянно колесит от одной FM радиостанции к другой и читает в прямом эфире одну и туже сказку.
Сейчас мы порепетируем...
Раздаю фразы:
Поскольку у тебя репа большая быть тебе репкой. И когда я скажу "Репка" ты должен произнести одно слово: Оба-на! 
Дед у нас человек мнительный нервный и говорит всегда одно и тоже: "Едять меня мухи!"
Баба у нас энтузиастка она всегда говорит "Я готова"
Внучка вечно удивляется и говорит "Ну нифига себе!"
Жучка гавкает, кошка мяукает, 
А вот мышка говорит только два слова "Пи Пи" и всё!

В этом прочтении Репки большую роль играет ведущий, ибо он ведет канву рассказа и главное все комментирует (импровизируя по месту)


И так, вкючаются микрофоны.

Ведущий- Руская народная сказка "Репка"... Посадил дед
Дед -Едять меня Мухи!
Ведущий -Репку...
Репка - Оба-на....!
Ведущий- Выросла репка..
Репка - Оба-на....!
Ведущий- большая прибольшая..Пришел дед
Дед - Едять меня Мухи!
Ведущий- взял репку за ботву, напрягся, поднатужился Да как потянул.. Но тут к нему подошла его баба, обняла его сзади и глубоко сексуальным голосом прошептала на ушко...
Баба - Я готова!
Ведущий -Тут дед и ослаб..
Дед -Едять меня мухи...
Ведущий- А репка ему из за ботвы:
Репка - Оба-на!
Ведущий- Тут на огород прибежала внучка
Внучка - Ну ни фига себе!
Ведущий- Успела сказать она увидев эту картину и вцепилась в бабу
Баба - Я Готова
Ведущий- Сказала баба громче деду на ухо... Дед как то нервно стал дергать ботву
Дед - Едять меня мухи...!
Ведущий- Но репка упорно сидела в земле и не желала вылезать...
Репка - Оба-на!
Ведущий- И тут прибежала жучка
Жучка - гав гав! (Если плохо гавкают -Можно прокоментировать "Какая то некормленная Жучка прибежала..." Пойди поешь...)
Ведущий- И вцепилась во внучку...
Внучка - Ну ни фига себе!
Ведущий- Сказала внучка с возмущением и дернула бабу
Баба - Я Готова!
Ведущий-А баба все талдычила деду о своих чуствах... Дед уже тихо офигивая продолжал дергать репку
Репка - Оба-на!
Ведущий - Тут подбежала кошка
Кошка -Мяяяууу!
Ведущий- И вцепилась в Жучку
Жучка - гав гав! 
Ведущий- Жучка во внучку
Внучка - Ну ни фига себе!
Ведущий- Внучка в бабу 
Баба - Я Готова!
Ведущий- Баба в деда!
Дед - Едять меня мухи...!
Ведущий- Дед в репку!
Репка - Оба-на!
Ведущий- Так и остались стоять....Неожиданно, из за амбара, широкой поступью... вышла.... мышка...
Мышка -Пи пи
Ведущий- (Пауза) По нужде вышла... и сделала ее прямо под кошку!
Кошка - МЯЯЯУУУУ!
Ведущий- Как заорет кошка от возмущения..., да ка когтями полоснет по Жучке!
Жучка - гав гав гав!
Ведущий- Как грызанет Жучка Внучку!
Внучка - Ну ни фига себе!
Ведущий- Да как дернет внучка Бабу!
Баба - Я ГОТОВА!
Ведущий- Заорала баба во весь голос, да как дернет деда!
Дед - ЕДЯТь МЕНЯ МУХИ!
Ведущий- Да как дернули они эту репку...
Репка - ОБА-НА!
Ведущий- И вытянули ее!
Вот и сказочке конец, а кто слушал всем... спасибо


ПОРОСЮШКИ
Для этого конкурса приготовьте какое-нибудь нежное блюдо - например, желе. Задача участников - съесть его как можно быстрее с помощью спичек или зубочисток.

СБОР УРОЖАЯ
Задача игроков каждой команды - как можно быстрее без помощи рук перенести в определенное место апельсины.

ПОРВИ ГАЗЕТУ
Одной рукой правой или левой все равно - разорвать газету на мелкие куски, рука при этом вытянута вперед, свободной рукой помогать нельзя. Кто мельче выполнит работу.

СКАЗКА
Когда у вас собрались не менее 5-10 гостей ( возраст значения не имеет), предложите им эту игру. Возьмите детскую книжку со сказкой (чем проще - тем лучше, идеально подходят - "Курочка Ряба", "Колобок", "Репка", "Теремок" и т.д). Выберите ведущего (он будет чтецом). Из книжки на отдельные листочки выпишите всех героев сказки, включая, если позволяет количество человек, деревья, пеньки, речку, вёдра и т.д. Все гости тянут бумажки с ролями. Ведущий начинает читать сказку, и все герои "оживают"….

ХОХОТУНЬЯ
Играет любое количество участников. Все участники игры, если это свободная площадка, образуют большой круг. В центре - водящий с платочком в руках. Он кидает платочек вверх, пока он летит до земли все громко смеются, платочек на земле - все утихают. Только платочек коснулся земли, вот здесь-то и начинается смех, и с самых смешливых берем фант - это песня, стих и т.д.

ВЕРЕВОЧКА
Необходимо, чтобы большинство собравшихся до этого в нее не играли. В пустой комнате берется длинная веревка, и натягивается лабиринт так, чтобы человек, проходя, где-то присел, где-то переступил. Пригласив очередного игрока из соседней комнаты, ему объясняют, что он должен с завязанными глазами пройти этот лабиринт, перед этим запомнив расположение верёвки. Зрители будут ему подсказывать. Когда игроку завяжут глаза, веревка убирается. Игрок отправляется в путь, переступая и подлазя под несуществующую верёвку. Зрителей заранее просят не выдавать секрет игры.

РУЛОНЧИК
Эта игра поможет познакомиться всем вашим гостям. Сидящие за столом гости передают по кругу рулон туалетной бумаги. Каждый гость отрывает столько клочков, сколько он хочет, чем больше, тем лучше. Когда у каждого гостя окажется стопка клочков, ведущий объявляет правила игры: каждый гость должен рассказать о себе столько фактов, сколько у него оторванных клочков.

С ТАБЛИЧКАМИ
При входе каждый гость получает своё новое имя - ему прикрепляется на спину бумажка с надписью ( жираф, бегемот, горный орёл, бульдозер, хлеборезка, скалка, огурчик и т.д.). Каждый гость может прочитать, как называются остальные гости, но, естественно, не может прочитать как называется он сам. Задача каждого гостя - на протяжении вечера узнать у остальных своё новое имя. Гости на вопросы могут отвечать только "Да" или "Нет". Побеждает первый узнавший что написано на его бумажке.

ИГРА-ШУТКА
Все гости становятся в круг и кладут руки друг другу на плечи. Ведущий каждому на ухо говорит "утка" или "гусь" ( в разброс, "утка" сказать большему числу игроков ). Затем объясняет правила игры: "Если я сейчас скажу: "Гусь" - то все игроки, которых я так назвал, поджимают одну ногу. А если "Утка", то игроки, которых я назвал "Уткой", поджимают обе ноги". Куча-мала вам гарантирована.

"ЗАГАДОЧНЫЙ СУНДУК"
У каждого из двух игроков - свой сундук или чемодан, в котором сложены различные предметы одежды. Игрокам завязывают глаза, и по команде ведущего они начинают надевать вещи из сундука. Задача игроков - нарядиться как можно быстрее.

ЦВЕТА
Игроки становятся в круг. Ведущий командует: "Коснитесь жёлтого, раз, два, три!" Игроки как можно быстрее стараются взяться за вещь ( предмет, часть тела ) остальных участников в круге. Кто не успел - выбывает из игры. Ведущий снова повторяет команду, но уже с новым цветом. Побеждает оставшийся последним.

ПРОКАТИСЬ НА МЯЧЕ
Все участники соревнования выстраиваются в команды по 3 человека. Каждая "тройка" игроков получает тугой волейбольный мяч. По сигналу ведущего один из игроков тройки, поддерживаемый под локти двумя другими игроками, переступая на мяче, катит его. Группа, первая дошедшая до финиша, побеждает.

НАРИСУЙ СОЛНЫШКО
В этой эстафетной игре принимают участие команды, каждая из которых выстраивается в колонну "по одному". У старта перед каждой командой лежат гимнастические палки по количеству игроков. Впереди каждой команды, на расстоянии 5-7 метров, кладут обруч. Задача участников эстафеты - поочередно, по сигналу, выбегая с палками, разложить их лучами вокруг своего обруча - "нарисовать солнышко". Побеждает команда, которая быстрее справится с заданием.

СКОРОХОДЫ
Участникам предлагается, встав одной ногой на основание гантели, а второй отталкиваясь от пола, преодолеть заданную дистанцию.

СКУЛЬПТОРЫ
Участникам игры выдается пластилин или глина. Ведущий показывает или называет какую-то букву, а игроки должны как можно быстрее слепить предмет, название которого начинается с этой буквы.

ВСЕ НАОБОРОТ
Игрокам предлагается попробовать нарисовать или раскрасить что-то, но левой рукой, а кто левша - правой.

ПОЧТАЛЬОНЫ
Командная игра. Перед каждой командой на расстоянии 5-7 метров на полу лежит толстый лист бумаги, разделенный на клетки, в которых написаны окончания имен (тя; ня; ля и т.д.). Другой лист бумаги с первой половиной названия имен заранее разрезается на части в виде открыток, которые складываются в заплечные сумки. Первые номера команд надевают сумки на плечо, по сигналу ведущего спешат к бумажному листу на полу -адресату, вынимают из сумки открытку с первой половиной имени и приставляют ее к нужному окончанию. Вернувшись, передают сумку следующему игроку своей команды. Команда, чья почта быстрее найдет свой адресат, побеждает в игре.

"ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ В ТЕМНОТЕ"
Для этой игры потребуются кегли и повязки на глаза по количеству участников. Игра командная. Кегли расставляются "змейкой" перед каждой командой. Команды, взявшись за руки, с завязанными глазами пытаются пройти дистанцию, не задев кегли. У чьей команды окажется меньше сбитых кеглей, та и победит в "путешествии". Сколько не сбитых кеглей - столько очков.

----------


## tamada1980

КОСМОНАВТЫ
По краям площадки чертят 6-8 треугольников - "ракетодромов". Внутри каждого из них рисуют круги - "ракеты", но обязательно на несколько кругов меньше, чем играющих. Все участники встают в круг в центре площадки. По команде ведущего идут по кругу, взявшись за руки, говоря слова: "Ждут нас быстрые ракеты для прогулок по планетам. На какую захотим, на такую полетим! Но в игре один секрет: опоздавшим места нет!" После этого все бегут к "ракетодрому" и занимают места в "ракетах". Кто не успел занять место - выбывает из игры.

В ПОЛЕ ВЫРОСЛА … РУБАШКА
Карточки с рисунками (рулон ткани, клубок, прялка, кустик льна, веретено, рубашка) спрятаны в конверте. Участникам игры необходимо быстро расставить карточки так, чтобы получился путь, который "проходит" рубашка от кустика льна до готовой модели.

МЫ ВСЕ ДРУЖНЫЕ РЕБЯТА…
Участникам игры предлагается как можно дольше попрыгать со скалкой, разбившись на пары, тройки, четверки игроков.

ЛИТЕРАТУРОВЕДЫ
Участникам конкурса зачитываются эпизоды или цитаты, или отдельные фразы из какого-то литературного произведения. Участники должны из множества книг выбрать ту, про которую, по их мнению, идет речь. Первый, назвавший правильный ответ, получает титул победителя.

ПОРОДИСТЫ
Будущим певцам выдаются карточки, на которых написаны фамилии политических лидеров разных лет (Горбачев, Ленин, Сталин, Брежнев, Ельцин, Жириновский и т.д.). Задача игроков - исполнить песню в том образе, который указан на карточке. Тексты песен, которые предлагаются для исполнения, должны быть хорошо знакомы, а еще лучше - напечатаны на карточках с обратной стороны.

ОБЪЕМ ЛЕГКИХ
Надуть воздушные шары за отведенное время без помощи рук.

ЛОПНИ ШАР
Конкурсанты получают боксерские перчатки. Им дается задание - как можно быстрее лопнуть определенное количество воздушных шаров за отведенное ведущим время.

ГЕРАЛЬДИКА
Рисунки гербов разных городов, стран разрезаются по горизонтали пополам. Задача участников - как можно быстрее отыскать правильные варианты и предложить их на суд ведущего и зрителей. По количеству верных изображений гербов определяется победитель.

СОБЕРИ КОЛОДУ
Участников игры - двое или четверо. Помогать им будет весь зрительный зал. Игрокам выдается по одной карте - туз какой-либо масти. Остальные карты раздаются в зале. Задача "тузов" собрать все карты своей масти от "шестерки" до "короля" как можно быстрее. Обладатели карт - зрители могут бежать к "тузу" только после того, как уже рядом с ним оказалась предыдущая карта.

ДИЗАЙНЕРЫ-МОДЕЛЬЕРЫ
Задача участников - как можно быстрее с помощью брызгалок, наполненных растворами разных цветов, разукрасить футболку, майку - "Аля авангард!" Чей "проект" неотразимее определяют зрители. Все игроки получают эти футболки на память.

ОТЫЩИ НЕВЕСТУ
Участникам состязания выдаются клубки, концы которых у кого-то в конце зала. Задача конкурсантов - сматывая нить, как можно быстрее добраться до той, у кого в руках кончик ниточки клубка.

"КУХНЯ"
Каждый из играющих выбирает себе имя по названию одной из кухонных вещей, например, тарелка, вилка, нож, кочерга и т.д. Один из играющих начинает спрашивать про самые разные предметы из окружающей их обстановки, про самого себя, про собеседника - его внешний вид, привычки, привязанности и т.д. Например: "У вас вместо глаз что?" Или: "С кем вы чаще всего целуетесь?" или: "Чем вы любите угощать гостей?" или: "Что больше всего возбуждает ваш аппетит?" Главная задача водящего - поставить такой вопрос, ответ на который невольно вызывает смех как у конкретного собеседника, так и у всех играющих. Отвечающий на вопросы должен прибегать, отвечая, только к одному слову - к имени, которым он назвался - вилка, нож и т.д. Дополнительно разрешается использовать только предлоги. Засмеявшийся выбывает из игры.

"ОХ, РЕКЛАМА!"
Для проведения этого конкурса необходимо заранее записать фонограмму вступлений к телерекламам и предложить участникам продолжить текст, который, по их мнению, звучит после музыкальной заставки. Наиболее сведущие - получают призы - те вещи, предметы, рекламу которых они знают наизусть. Для этого конкурса лучше иметь фонограммы тех рекламных телероликов, которые уже немного подзабылись.

"КОНДУКТОР"
Игрокам раздаются билеты - карточки с названиями городов - это место назначения. "Кондуктор" - ведущий спрашивает: "Вы знаете в какой стране находится этот город?" Если владелец "билета" с названным городом отвечает правильно, его "билет" "компостируют". Выигрывает тот, у кого больше "прокомпостированных билетов".

КОНКУРС СВИСТУНОВ
Чей свист окажется самым громким и залихватским? Конкурс можно проводить под музыкальную фонограмму. Лучший "соловей-разбойник" получает приз.

"ПОПРОБУЙ ДОГАДАТЬСЯ"
В записи звучит какой-либо информационный текст - возможно метеорологическая сводка. Предложив участникам внимательно слушать текст, чтобы потом суметь воспроизвести его, ведущий через каждые доли секунды убирает громкость записи, затем снова на долю секунды добавлет звук. Игроки после прослушивания произносят свой вариант текста, а затем слушают его таким, как он должен звучать. Наиболее внимательные и догадливые, сумев безошибочно досказать то, что было упущено, получают награду.

С ЧАСАМИ
Ведущий предлагает зрителям отдать ему свои наручные часы для проведения конкурса. Получив их, он предлагает участнику конкурса завязать глаза, затем раскладывает часы по пути следования конкурсанта и предлагает игроку пройти с завязанными глазами дистанцию, не наступая на разложенные часы. Осторожно ступая, участник продвигается по дистанции, а ведущий перед ним убирает часы. Вышагивание игрока, старающегося не наступить на часы, вызывает смех у окружающих. После завершения маршрута часы возвращаются хозяевам.

ВОДОХЛЁБЫ
Задача каждой команды с помощью рук заполнить водой дуршлак. У какой команды он переполнится, та и побеждает.


1. Яблоко 
   По четыре человека от команды. Первый участник берёт в зубы яблоко и оббегает с ним обозначенное место. Затем возвращается и, не трогая яблоко руками, перекладывает его в зубы следующему участнику. Тот так же оббегает с яблоком обозначенное место и перекладывает яблоко следующему участнику и т. д. Если яблоко касается земли или рук, то команда получает штрафные очки. Побеждает команда, которая первая выполнит задание. 

2. Арбузный шлем 
   По одному представителю от команды. Каждому из них даётся половинка арбуза. Их задача как можно быстрее съесть всю мякоть (выковыривать только руками) и надеть себе на голову оставшийся "арбузный шлем". Победителем становится тот, кто сделает это быстрее и качественнее. 

3. Жвачка 
   По одному представителю от команды. Каждому из них даётся пачка жвачек. Их задача как можно быстрее запихать в рот все жвачки и, после пережёвывания в течение 2-х минут, надуть как можно больший пузырь. Победит тот, кто надует самый большой пузырь. 

4. Бутылочка 
   По одному представителю от команды. Каждому из них даётся по пластиковой бутылке и по газете (чем толще газета, тем лучше). Их задача, как можно быстрее запихать газету в бутылку. Победит тот, кто быстрее выполнит это задание. 

5. Яйцо 
   Участвует 6 человек из команды. Они разбиваются по парам. Задача каждой пары - пронести между лбами яйцо до указанного места и обратно и передать его руками следующей паре. Во время бега поддерживать яйцо руками нельзя - за это будут даваться штрафные очки. Если у команды яйцо падает, то она не может продолжить борьбу в этом конкурсе. Побеждает команда, которая быстрее всех справиться с этим заданием. 

6. Мумия 
   По три человека. Каждой группе выдаётся по два рулона туалетной бумаги. Один человек - мумия, а двое других должны его обмотать. Использовать надо обязательно все два рулона. Побеждает та команда, которая быстрее и качественнее выполнит это задание. 

7. Вилка 
   По одному человеку из команды. Каждому из них завязывают глаза и дают в руки вилку. Ей они за минуту должны определить три предмета. За каждый правильно определённый предмет команда получает по одному очку. 

8. Пешеходы 
   Участвует вся команда (равное кол-во человек в каждой команде). Команде даётся две картоночки. С помощью них они должны перебраться на другую часть территории. По двое они переходят на другую часть, вставая вдвоём на одну картоночку, а другую в это время перекладывая вперёд. Затем один возвращается также по картоночкам назад, чтобы забрать следующего. Причём на землю наступать нельзя, за это даются штрафные очки. Победит команда, которая быстрее остальных переберётся на другую часть. 

9. Большая стирка 
   Каждая команда получает тазик с водой и кусок мыла. По команде ведущего каждая команда пытается смылить мыло, используя только руки и воду. Через 2 минуты стирка останавливается. Победитель определяется по размеру мыла. 

10. ПамятьНики 
   На стол выкладываются 15-20 различных предметов. Игрокам дается 30 секунд для того, чтобы их запомнить. После чего предметы накрываются. Каждая команда пишет то, что она запомнила. Выигрывают те, кто запомнил большее количество предметов. 

11. Буль-буль 
   Найдите несколько добровольцев, чтобы они вышли перед группой. Каждый набирает в рот воды и начинает булькать. Не разрешается глотать! Вы можете остановиться на несколько секунд, чтобы набрать воздуха. Как только от смеха и бульканья вода разбрызгивается на пол, участник сразу же дисквалифицируется. 

12. Большой теннис 
   Каждая команда берётся за края одеяла. На него вываливаются штук 30 теннисных шариков. По команде ведущего участники подкидывают шарики и тут же ловят их одеялом. Задача - уронить как можно меньше шариков. Шарики подкидывают только по команде ведущего. Победит команда, которая после определённого количества подкидываний уронит как можно меньше шариков. После каждого подкидывания те шарики, которые команда уронит, пересчитываются и кладутся обратно в одеяло. 
Давай познакомимся.
Всем участникам конкурса (нескольким парам) завязывают глаза и ставят друг напротив друга. Ведущий нацепляет на их одежду бельевые прищепки, достаточно по 5-6 штук на человека. Это должны быть самые разные места. По команде ведущего включают музыку, а игроки должны с завязанными глазами найти прищепки на своем партнере и снять. Победитель тот, кто за одно время снимет как можно больше прищепок. 
Марафон.
Нужно выбрать по одному члену команды. Он должен собрать на своём лице как можно больше поцелуев - следов от помады. Женскому полу запрещено подкрашивать губы во время соревнования. 
Разыгрывание приза.
Два участника стоят друг против друга - перед ними на стуле лежит приз. Ведущий считает: раз, два, три...ста, раз, два, три...надцать и т.д. Побеждает тот, кто окажется внимательней и первым возьмет приз, когда ведущий скажет - три. 
Невеста и ...
Невесте завязываются глаза. Перечисляются по именам те из присутствующих молодых людей, кто будет её целовать. Она должна угадать, кто её поцеловал, и назвать его имя. Фокус конкурса в том, что целует только жених! Целовать невесту надо в щечку. 
Дорога на память.
Шуточный конкурс в котором участвуют 2-3 человека. Их ставят на одинаковом удалении от дороги с препятствиями (например, натянутые через стул веревки, стоящие на пути кегли и так далее) и дают время хорошенько запомнить их, чтобы преодолеть с минимальными потерями. Затем участникам завязывают глаза и предлагают пройти эту дорогу. Фокус заключается в том, что во время завязывания глаз, помощники ведущего тихо убирают все препятствия с дороги. 
Сказки в картинках.
Ведущий начинает рассказывать, всем известную сказку, например, Колобок, а назначенные герои-участники при упоминании их героя должны обыграть сюжет сказки. Очень забавно получается, когда Ведущий постоянно упоминает отдыхающих героев. Пример: катился, катился колобок и встретил волка. А дед с бабой в это время сидели на пороге своего дома и в ожидании колобка смотрели в даль. 
Не дай упасть яблоку.
Игроки садятся в круг так, чтобы мужчины и женщины чередовались. Первый игрок зажимает между шеей и подбородком яблоко (можно спользовать мяч, апельсин и т.д) и передает его следующему игроку, который должен без помощи рук перехватить яблоко, также прижав его подбородком. Затем яблоко передается дальше по кругу. Та пара, у которой яблоко падает, выполняет штрафное задание, придуманное другими игроками или подготовленное заранее на листках бумаги (проигравшие вытягивают задание). 
Комплимент.
Ведущий приглашает для участия в конкурсе мужчин. Ведущий должен положить спичку на ресницы мужчине, а тот, в свою очередь, должен говорить комплименты девушке. Кто больше скажет комплиментов, до тех пор пока не упадет спичка, тот и побеждает. 
Я не художник, я учусь.
Каждый игрок рисует портрет кого-нибудь из присутствующих. После этого все портреты передаются по кругу и игроки пишут на обороте каждого портрета имя того, кто, по их мнению, на нем нарисован. После того, как картина проходит круг и возвращается к автору, подсчитывается количество правильных ответов. "Художник", нарисовавший наиболее узнаваемый портрет, объявляется победителем. После этого портреты дарятся тем участникам, которые на них изображены. 
Найди свою половинку.
Всем мужчинам по очереди завязывают глаза. Женщины садятся в ряд. Мужчина должен с завязанными глазами узнать свою жену по коленкам. Когда очередному мужчине завязывают глаза, женщины меняются местами. Затем приходит очередь женщин. Они с завязанными глазами узнают мужа по носу. Пары, безошибочно определившие свои половины, побеждают.



 Шантаж



Необходимо: ГОТОВЫЙ СПИСОК ВОПРОСОВ

Отведите новоиспечённых мужа и жену в сторону. Пусть муж возьмёт жену на руки. Держа её на руках, он должен шаг за шагом дойти к своему столу. Шаг можно сделать, только при положительном ответе на следующие вопросы: 
Будешь ли называть жену ласковыми словами? 
Будешь ли ты иногда помогать ей на кухне? 

Когда они уже будут совсем близко, а муж уже совсем устанет, начните спрашивать мужа каверзные вопросы, типа:
Будешь ли ты постоянно успокаивать ребёнка? 
Будешь ли ты постоянно приносить жене завтрак в постель? 


Поиски 



Необходимо: капусты кочан

Кочан положить в глубокую посуду и предоложить молодоженам поискать в нем своих будущих детей.

Муж, конечно, хочет сына, Мальчугана-сорванца, 
Чтобы в доме рос мужчина Силой, статью весь в отца. 
И, конечно, же мечтает Дочку вырастить жена, 
Пусть по дому помогает, Будет ласкова, умна. 
В жизни спор такой бывает, Уступить никто не рад. 
Вот так вот и назревает В молодой семье разлад. 
Чтоб сберечь супругов чувства, Выход им помочь найти, 
Попрошу качан капусты Молодым преподнести. 
На ромашке ради шутки Вы гадали много раз 
Пусть качан ее заменит И подскажет в тот же час. 
Вам придется по листочку отрывать от кочана, 
Муж за сына, а за дочку пусть потрудится жена. 
Кто у вас там первым будет Пусть капуста и рассудит.

Жениху и невесте дают кочан капусты…

Поработали отлично Только честно говоря, 
Добиваясь выгод личных Вы качан кромсали зря. 
Кто-то выиграл, допустим, Но мы знаем все давно, 
Что искать детей в капусте В 21 век смешно 
Шутку мы сыграли с вами Здесь за свадебным столом 
Про детей решайте сами, А капуста ни при чем.


Повиновение мужу



Необходимо: ПОВЯЗКА + ТОРТ + СЛЮНЯВЧИК

Жене завязывают глаза и дают тарелочку с кусочком нежирного торта. Мужа сажают на стул и повязывают ему слюнявчик. Он должен руководить своей женой, в то время, как она будет кормить его тортом с завязанными глазами. 
Исповедь



Необходимо: ВОПРОСЫ+ОТВЕТЫ 

Ведущий по очереди задаёт свидетелям вопросы. Свидетели беспорядочно вытягивают карточки с ответом и зачитывают ответ. Все ответы должны подходить под вопросы. Пример: Говорите ли вы начальнику комплименты? Ответ: Только спросонья и в тапочках. 

Вопросы:
Изводит ли его ревностью любимый человек?
Ей приходится улыбаться вынужденно?
Говорит ли он начальнику комплименты?
Боится ли она тюрьмы?
В меру ли он терпелив и воспитан?
Как часто она выясняет отношения кулаками?
Любит ли он осень?
Способна ли она на благородные поступки?
Критикует ли он наше правительство?
Мечтает ли она выиграть автомобиль?
Как часто он наступаете на ноги другим?
Как часто она ссорится с друзьями?
Ревнует ли он свою вторую половину?
Бывает ли её характер несносным для других?
Любите ли он наслаждаться едой?
Нравится ли ей валять дурака?
Испытываете ли он усталость от работы?
Тратит ли она свои честно заработанные деньги по пустякам?
Хочет ли он уехать в Америку?
Укрываете ли она от семьи свои левые заработки?

Ответы:
Не было и не будет.
Об этом поговорим без свидетелей.
Стыдно задавать такие вопросы, зная её (его) характер.
Это самое приятное для неё (него).
Только при плохом настроении.
Когда не видят её (его) близкие.
Каждый день, и не по разу.
Только в мыслях.
Приходилось страдать от этого.
Только спросонья и в тапочках.
Исключительно в ресторане.
И под пыткой не скажет.
Это её (его) хобби.
Один раз в день позволяет себе это удовольствие.
Было однажды.
Когда в доме гости.
Конечно, иначе неинтересно было бы жить.
Не без этого.
Это его (её) тайна, не хочет, чтобы об этом знали другие.


Распределение обязанностей



Необходимо: ГОТОВЫЙ СПИСОК ВОПРОСОВ

Этот конкурс покажет зрителям, как муж и жена разделили свои будущие обязанности. Подготовьте четыре карточки, две с надписью Жена и две с надписью Муж. Посадите молодоженов спиной друг к другу так, чтобы они не видели ответы друг друга и вручите им одну карточку с надписью Муж и одну с надписью Жена. Начните перечислять домашние обязанности, пусть они поднимают вверх карточку того, кто будет исполнять эту обязанность в новой семье. 

Обязанности могут быть следующими:
Кто будет убирать дома? 
Кто будет гулять с малышом? 
Кто будет тратить деньги? 

Предупредите их о том, что как они поднимут, так и будет!


Приветствие



Предложите молодоженам составить приветствие для гостей из заданных слов. Для этого на открытках напишите слова, одинаковые для жениха и невесты. За определенное время попросите их отдельно друг от друга написать приветствие. Можно использовать помощь свидетелей. Падеж и число данных слов можно изменять. Например: персик, оркестр, галстук, гости, семья, шпатель, окно, дети, работа, время. Вы можете предложить слова, которые будут соответствовать или как-то связаны с жизнью ваших молодоженов. После того, как работа окончена, жених и невеста зачитывают свои приветствия гостям. 

Вот, что может получиться: Дорогие гости в галстуках и не только! Под звуки музыки нашего оркестра, едя персики, присматривая за детьми, не теряя времени, вы наблюдаете за рождением новой семьи, глава которой обещал, посматривая в окно, работать шпателем как дома, так и на работе.


Цепь любви



В игре участвует несколько пар. Каждой паре дают по коробке со скрепками. По сигналу начинает играть музыка, и участники начинают строить цепь из скрепок, скрепляя скрепки между собой. Побеждает та пара, у которой получилась самая длинная скрепочная цепь. 


Поэзия любви



Правила: Каждой паре дается карточку с начальными строками четверостишия, которое нужно закончить. Через одну минуту пары предоставляют зрителям свой вариант стихотворения. Стихотворения оцениваются аплодисментами.

----------


## tamada1980

Подарки



Правила: В игре участвуют несколько пар. Представители пар становятся по обеим сторонам от ведущего. Ведущий задает вопрос. Каждый из игроков пишет свой ответ на листке бумаги. Через 20 секунд девушка зачитывает свой вариант ответа ее парня, который торжественно сверяется с настоящим ответом ее парня. Если варианты ответов совпадают, пара получает одно очко! Пара, получившая большее количество очков, получает приз. Эту игру можно сделать еще более интересной, заставив пары ответить на все вопросы сразу, и только потом сверить их ответы. Представьте, как могут отличаться ответы на нижеупомянутые вопросы, если парень хочет подарить возлюбленной "миксер", а она думает, что он подарит ей "норковую шубу". 

Варианты вопросов:
Какой подарок вы бы хотели, чтобы вам подарил ваш парень на годовщину вашей встречи? 
Что бы вы сказали вашему возлюбленному, когда получили от него этот подарок? 
Из каких материалов вы бы хотели, чтобы этот подарок был бы быть сделанным? 
Какими бы тремя прилагательными вы бы описали вашим друзьям этот подарок? 
Какого цвета вы бы хотели, чтобы он был? 
Где бы вы хранили этот подарок? 
Что бы вы с ним делали и т.п. и т.д.


Без слов



Правила: Участникам игры раздаются карточки, на которых написаны строчки из известных песен, поговорки, пословицы. Задача игроков - без слов, используя лишь мимику и жесты, донести до зрителей смысл написанного, а зрители должны угадать каждое слово. Игроки, чей "тайный язык" точнее других передал смысл фразы, награждаются специальным призом.


Свадебные конкурсы

1. Участниками могут быть 2 пары: мужчина и женщина. Первому участнику на одежду прикрепляются прищепки. Второй участник, с повязкой на глазах, должен найти и снять их.

2. Жениху дают полотенце. Ему надо завязать невесту так крепко, как любит ее. А потом жених должен развязать полотенце так быстро, как будет возвращаться с работы.

3. Мужчинам-участникам привязывают веревочку на талию. Hа длинный конец веревки привязать палочку. Задание такое: закрыть палочкой бутылку, стоящую на полу.

4. Две команды соревнуются: у кого длиннее дорога счастья. Для этого нужно снять с себя вещи (хоть до трусов) и связать их в одну длину. 

5. Сначала нужно расставить бутылки в ряд. Задание: обойти или перешагнуть бутылки, чтобы не упали. 

6. Hа медленный танец приглашаем настоящих мужчин. Выберите себе красивых женщин. Красота - великая сила. А теперь возьмите своих женщин на руки и удержите их до конца танца. 

7. Hа стуле находятся 4 вещи, накрытые сверху газетой. Нужно сесть и угадать, какой предмет лежит под газетой.

Сказка. Yfikf на одном из форумов. Спасибо девочкам.
Действующие лица: 
Снег – 1 
Дятел – 1 
Ворона – 1 
Медведь – 1 
Эхо – 1 
Лес – все, кто за столами (массовка) 
Ветерок – 1 
Зайцы – 2 
Разбойники – 2 
Красавица – 1 
Красавец – 1 
Конь – 1 
Медведь - 1 

Приближается Зима. В лесу тишина. Мягко падает первый снег. Деревья покачиваются и скрипят ветвями. Веселый дятел долбит клювом могучий дуб, готовит себе дупло. Эхо разносит стук по всему лесу. Холодный ветерок носится между деревьев и щекочет дятлу перышки. Дятел ёжится от холода. На ветке дуба сидит ворона и громко каркает. Эхо разносит карканье по всему лесу. По лесу грустно бродит медведь, у медведя бессонница. Под его лапами скрипит снег. Эхо разносит скрип по всему лесу. 
Вот и пришла Зима! Снег засыпал весь лес. Дрожащий дятел высовывает свой длинный клюв из дупла могучего дуба. На ветке дуба сидит ворона и громко каркает. Эхо разносит карканье по всему лесу. Медведь наконец-то заснул. Он свернулся клубочком под могучим дубом, сосёт лапу и улыбается во сне. На поляну выскакивают два веселых зайца, бегают, прыгают, играют в догонялки. 
Вдруг раздался шум. На поляну с криками выскакивают два разбойника и тащат связанную красавицу. Эхо разносит крики по всему лесу. Разбойники привязывают красавицу к могучему дубу. Красавица кричит «Спасите! Помогите!». Эхо разносит вопли по всему лесу. 
В этом время неподалеку на своем боевом коне проезжал молодой красавец. Он услышал крики красавицы и поскакал ее спасать. Красавец закричал: «Сдавайтесь, разбойники!», боевой конь встал на дыбы, свирепо заржал, и набросился на разбойников. Эхо разнесло свирепое ржание по всему лесу. Завязалась драка, красавец победил. Разбойники разбежались. 
Радостно шумел лес, весело каркала ворона, хлопали в ладоши зайцы. 
Красавец освободил красавицу, опустился перед ней на колени и признался в любви. Он запрыгнул вместе с красавицей на коня и помчался по лесу в светлое будущее.
__________________
ГРУППОВОЙ ОРГАЗМ. Игра проходит на ура.
На листочках пишешь цифры от 6 до 10. Этот конкурс я провожу после медленной композиции, когда пары уже как бы сформированны. Ближе к завершению песни прохожу между танцующими и понравившейся мне паре говорю остаться после танца. 5-6 пар получается. Предлогаю выбрать по одной циферки на пару. После чего говорю им задание: Что надо сделать столько эротических вздохов какая у вас цифра. И начинают дышать. Задать ритм как правило предлогаю женщине и мужчина,уже не может устоят от соблазна и подхватывает ритм . После определяем победившую пару,которая больше всех повеселила гостей и вручаем в качестве приза сувенир на ночь.(предохранитель)


Конкурс ТЕЛЕВЕДУЩИХ.

Выбираем на роль ведущих только женский пол от 2-4. Даём по конфете и предлогаем их прикусить зубами. Руками ни в коем случае игроки себе не помогают. Просим их произнести скороговорки.
На поляне, холм с кулями.
Сяду на холм куль поправлю.

еду я по выбоинам из выбоин не выеду я. 
А перед началом игры небольшое предисловие. На роль диктора выбираем лучших ,которые с листа могут прочитать без запинок и помарок. У которых хорошо поставленная дикция,кому можно доверить ведение рейтинговых программ и т.д.

Теремок
Стоит в поле теремок(Скрип-скрип!). Бежит мимо мышка-норушка.(Ух, ты!) Увидела теремок(скрип-скрип), остановилась , заглянула внутрь, и подумала мышка (Ух, ты!), что коль теремок(скрип-скрип) пустой, станет она там жить..
Прискакала к терему(Скрип-скрип) лягушка-квакушка(Квантересно!) ,стала в окошки заглядывать.Увидела её мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!) и предложила ей жить вместе. Согласилась лягушка-квакушка (Квантиресно!), и стали они вдвоём жить.
Бежит мимо зайчик-побегайчик(Вот это да!). Остановился , смотрит, а тут из теремка (Скрип-скрип!) выскочили мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!) и лягушка-квакушка (Квантиресно!) и потащили зайчика-побегайчика (Вот это да!) в теремок (скрип-скрип!).
Идет мимо лисичка-сестричка.(Тра-ля-ля!)Смотрит - стоит теремок (Скрип-скрип) Заглянула в окошко а там мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!) и зайчик -побегайчик (Вот это да!) живут.Жалобно так попросилась лисичка-сестричка (Тра-ля-ля!) , приняли и её в компанию
Прибежал волчок-серый бочок(Тыц-тыц-тыц!), заглянул в дверь и спросил кто в тереме(Скрип-скрип!) живёт. А из теремка (скрип-скрип!) отозвались мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и пригласили его к себе. С радостью побежал в теремок (Скрип-скрип) волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!)
. Стали они впятером жить. Вот они в теремке (Скрип-скрип!) живут, песни поют.Мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!)

Вдруг идет медведь косолапый(Ничего себе!). Увидел он теремок(Скрип-скрип!), услыхал песни, остановился и заревел во всю мочь медведь косолапый (Ничего себе!). Испугались мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!) и позвали медведя косолапого (Ничего себе!) к себе жить.

Медведь(Ничего себе!) полез в теремок(Скрип-скрип!). Лез-лез, лез-лез — никак не мог влезть и решил что лучше на крыше будет жить.
Влез на крышу медведь(Ничего себе!) и только уселся — трах! — развалился теремок (Скрип-скрип!).
Затрещал теремок(Скрип-скрип!), упал набок и весь развалился. Еле-еле успели из него выскочить мышка-норушка(Ух ты!), лягушка-квакушка(Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик(Вот это да!), лисичка-сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!), волчок-серый бочок(Тыц-тыц-тыц!) — все целы и невредимы, да стали горевать - где ж им дальше то жить? В лесу то ведь никакого комунального хозяйства нету, никаких ремонтных бригад.Но тут под теремком(крип-скрип) обнаружили ларец, открыли, а там - двое- из- ларца (Всё сделаем!), умельцы на все руки.
Принялись они бревна носить, доски пилить —строить новый теремок(Скрип-скрип!) 
Лучше прежнего выстроили! И стали жить поживать мышка-норушка (Ух, ты!), лягушка -квакушка (Квантиресно!), зайчик-побегайчик (Вот это да!), лисичка -сестричка(Тра-ля-ля!) и волчок-серый бочок (Тыц-тыц-тыц!) медведь косолапый (Ничего себе!) и двое -из-ларца (Всё сделаем!) в новом теремке (Скрип-скрип!).

Толкни "ядро"
В несколько воздушных шариков наливается 1/3 стакана воды. Затем шары надуваются до одинакового размера. В комнате (зале) мелом вычерчиваются круги диаметром 1,5 метра. Воздушный шар - "ядро" участник должен толкнуть как можно дальше, как это делается в легкой атлетике. Побеждает тот, кто толкнёт шар дальше всех, не лопнув его.

 Чей шар больше?
Состязание предельно просто: участники получают воздушные шарики и по команде начинают их надувать ртом. Тот, у кого шар лопнет, выбывает из игры. Побеждает тот, кто надует самый большой по объему шарик.



 Стаи шаров
Игроки делятся на 2-3 равные команды, каждый игрок получает надутый шарик цвета своей команды (диаметр шара 6-10 сантиметров). Привяжите к шару нитку длиной 0,5 метра. Ребята закрепляют конец нитки к шиколодке ноги. Шарик должен свободно касаться пола. По сигналу ведущего, игроки бегая друг за другом, стараются наступить ногой на шарик "противника". Касаться ниток и шариков руками не разрешается. Игрок, чей шар сорвали, выходит из игры. Побеждает та команда, у которой останется больше шаров.

 Эстафета с шариками
В эстафете могут участвовать две-три команды по пять-семь человек. Этапы эстафеты: Первый этап - пронести шарик на голове. Если упадет, остановиться, поднять и вновь продолжать движение. Второй этап - бежать или идти шагом, а шарик гнать по воздуху. Третий этап - нести два шарика, прижав их друг к другу, между ладонями. Четвертый этап - гнать шарик по полу, огибая расставленные змейкой городки (кегли, игрушки). Пятый этап - пройти быстро дистанцию с шариком, привязанным пол-метровой ниткой к щиколотке ноги. Шестой этап - нести шарик от настольного тенниса на ракетке или в большой ложке. Седьмой этап - зажать шарик между колен и прыгать с ним, как кенгуру. Можно провести только один или несколько этапов эстафеты.

 Волейбол с воздушными шарами
В комнате на высоте примерно 1,5 метра от стены до стены протягивают веревку. Мячом служит воздушный шарик. В каждый из них наливают по несколько капель воды. Это делает их чуть тяжелее, и, главное, благодаря перемещающемуся центру тяжести их полет становится очень забавным. По обеим сторонам веревки располагаются команды. В каждой по 3-4 человека. Играющие отбивают "мяч", как при обычной игре в волейбол, стараясь перегнать его на сторону противника, и не давая упасть на пол. Упавший мяч приносит команде штрафное очко. Побеждает команда, получившая к концу игры меньше штрафных очков.

 Летящий шарик
На улице или в помещении очерчивается прямоугольная площадка. Ее размер зависит от количества играющих. Эта забава по правилам напоминает баскетбол. Вместо баскетбольных корзинок по краям площадки установите две стойки, к которым привязаны проволочные кольца, в эти кольца и надо загнать шарик. Главное - не стараться бить по шарику сильно. Достаточно легкого щелчка по нему или простого прикосновения рукой. Тайм не должен превышать 5-7 минут. Побеждает та команда, которая в установленное время сумеет большее число раз забить шарик в кольцо противника.

 Бег с "капканом"
Участники состязания делятся на две команды. К правой и левой ногам каждого бегуна привязываются два надутых шара. Это и будут "капканы". По команде ведущего, члены команд бегут наперегонки до установленного рубежа. Каждый следующий член команды начинает бег тогда, когда его партнер достиг рубежа. За каждый лопнувший шар команда получает штрафное очко. Соревнование проходит весело, но бежать с "капканом" нелегко; поэтому отмерьте расстояние для бега не более чем в 30 метров.

 "Футбол"
Дети играют в мини-футбол босыми ногами (или в легких чешках). Кроме того, ноги у щиколотки связываются мягким платком. Вместо футбольного мяча берется надувной шарик (рекомендуем иметь в запасе еще пару). Тайм должен длиться минут пять-семь. Футбольным полем может быть классная комната, школьный коридор и т.д. Остальное, как в большом футболе: судья, болельщики, две команды не более 5-6 человек, вратари, единая форма (шуточная) и даже спортивный комментатор. Команду-победительницу награждают... цветными шарами.




Шуточная лотерея для гостей - игры для праздника - свадьба
ЛОТЕРЕЯ 

Бутылка от водки. 
Ваш подарок - супер-класс, 
Так что не волнуйтеся. 
Вам бутылочка от нас, 
Hюхайте, любуйтеся! 

Пакет от свадебного букета. 
Коль на свадьбу позовут, 
Раз, а ты уже готов. 
Получите-ка, вот тут 
Есть пакетик от цветов. 

Копирка. 
Прошу не удивляться - 
Вам копирочка от нас. 
Hынче ночью постарайтесь, 
будут близнецы у вас. 

Коробка от конфет. 
А подарка лучше нет - 
Вам коробочка конфет. 
Только вы впросак попали - 
Конфеты мы вчера сжевали. 

Бигуди. 
Приз на челку накрутите 
И прическу наведите. 
И мужчины, знаю я, 
Сами лягут в штабеля. 

Щетка массажная. 
Чтоб был доволен ухажер, 
Мы вам вручаем массажер. 
Туда-сюда им поводите 
И ухажеру угодите. 

Мужские трусы огромного размера. 
А вам, наверно, повезет, 
Большой мужчина вас найдет. 
Коль не найдется женишка, 
Прекрасных выйдет два мешка. 

Медицинские перчатки. 
Коль отправляешься на дело, 
Hадевай перчатки смело. 
Коль поможет приз-то наш, 
Половину нам отдашь. 

Стержень. 
Вы - отличный паренек - 
Вам в подарок стерженёк. 
Вы не понесли урона, 
Годен в самообороне. 

Прищепка. 
Вы в подарок взяли цепко 
Здесь, на свадьбе, не зевайте. 
Мы вручаем вам прищепку, 
Хоть кого к себе цепляйте. 

Приз чудесный - это знайте, 
Я не зря здесь рядом жду. 
Приз ваш вкусный получайте - 
Поцелуйте тамаду! 

Циферблат от часов. 
Это антиквариат. 
Ваш подарок - циферблат. 
От души его вручаем, 
Где взять стрелочки - не знаем! 

Пакет. 
А подарка лучше нет, 
Чем целлофановый пакет. 
Приз скорее получите 
И что хотите - уносите! 

Спички. 
Чтоб не лезли бы нахалки, 
Hе меняй свои привычки. 
И заместо зажигалки 
Ты носи с собою спички. 

Ложка для обуви. 
Вроде вы трезвы сейчас, 
Hо если перепьете - 
С ней в ботинок в трудный час 
Точно попадете. 

Значок. 
Много ели, много пили. 
Значок этот заслужили. 
Вы - ударник комтруда - 
Поздравляет тамада! 

Горчица. 
Чтоб вам сладко не жилось, 
Кое-что для вас нашлось. 
Очень нужная вещица - 
Вот вам в тюбике горчица! 

Кусок торта. 
Повезло же вам, дружочек, 
Вот вам тортика кусочек. 
Hа потом не оставляют, 
Ведь продукты дорожают 

Конверт. 
Вдруг разбогатеете - 
Конверта не имеете. 
Вам хотим его вручить, 
Деньги будете хранить. 

Свечка. 
Вдруг со светом напряжёнка - 
Чтобы натянуть юбчонку 
Будет нужной свечка вам. 
Дайте хоть две штуки нам. 

Свекла. 
Hаш подарок без изъяна - 
Hатуральные румяна. 

Грецкий орех 
Для любовных для утех 
Пригодится наш орех. 
Он вам силушки прибавит, 
Удовольствия добавит. 

Часы наручные. 
Вот, для полной для красы 
Импортные вам часы. 
От души вам их вручаем, 
А идут-ли, нет - не знаем! 

Приз достался вам по блату - 
Так произведем доплату. 
Ведь счастливее нет вас. 
Ждем пять тысяч мы сейчас! 
ЛОТЕРЕЯ 

Внимание, внимание! 
Прошу билетики достать - 
Беспроигрышная лотерея 
Hачинает развлекать! 

1. Будущей своей малышке подарите эту книжку. 
2. Вам же дарим мы тетрадь, было чтоб на чем писать. 
3. Вам открыточка попалась, так у нас и полагалось. 
4. С мечтой о дефиците весь город оббежите, 
но встретится вам редко бумажная салфетка. 
5. В жизни всякое случается и может даже такое быть, подмочишь где-то свою репутацию, прищепка поможет ее подсушить. 
6. Вы выиграли не копейку, а настоящую линейку. 
7. Ваш выигрыш, как манна с неба, достался Вам - краюшка хлеба. 
8. Полакомитесь, дружочек, малость - вам три конфеточки досталось. 
9. Получите, поспешите, Вам - блокнот, стихи пишите. 
10. Hе печалься, милый друг, сувенир уже твой тут. (Значок). 
11. Вы забудьте на минутку сколько стоит эта шутка. Сказано заранее, дорого внимание. (Поцеловать соседа). 
12. Вам лучше всех, Вы убедитесь, для Вас стакан, опохмелитесь. 
13. Прими ты пуговицу эту и с радостью ходи по свету. 
14. Дело житейское, как говорится, может и эта вещь пригодиться. (Пробка). 
15. Чтоб не кушать Вам в столовой, получайте лист лавровый. 
16. Hесчастливый билетик купили Вы, 1 рубль штрафа на пеленки предъявите нам. 
17. Ваш выигрыш довольно редкий, 
Вы счастливый, сомненья нет, 
Достались Вам не три конфетки, 
А три бумажки от конфет. 
18. После рюмки закусить дело очень важное, 
Вот Вам вместо рукава салфеточка бумажная. 
19. Зачем иметь Вам кошелек, кладите денежки в мешок. 
20. Когда идешь ты погулять, чтоб штаны не спали, надо при себе иметь булавочку из стали. 
21. Пусть улыбка невесты вдруг коснется Ваших глаз, 
И хорошее настроение не покинет больше Вас. 
22. Придется теперь Вам дитё покупать, чтоб было кому пустышку сосать. 
23. Товарищ, верь, надейся и жди, выигрыш твой предстоит впереди. 
24. Если вдруг дитя заплачет, должен ты его унять, 
Погремушкою поманишь и заставишь замолчать. 
25. Эта вещь необходима для любителей интима. (Свеча). 
26. Выигрыш вручаю смело, потребляйте его в дело. (Лист бумаги). 
27. Судьба взяла с тебя оброк, на сдачу - спичек коробок. 
28. Вы получите ржавый гвоздь, прошу Вас не сердиться, 
Ведь даже самый ржавый гвоздь в хозяйстве пригодится. 
29. Счастье в руки Вам попалось, большое яблоко досталось. 
30. Получайте быстро в дар Ваш выигрыш - воздушный шар. 
31. Блокнот - это мелочь, но это то, что Вам хотелось. 
32. Кому бутылка, кому пробка, кому из-под духов коробка. 
33. Hе болейте, будьте крепки, мы вручаем Вам таблетки. 
34. Больше всех Вам повезло. Вы держите колесо. 
35. Как-то даже и не ловко, но сейчас для Вас морковка. 
36. Говорим мы Вам заранее и давайте без обид, 
От души Вам дарим муху, пусть на радость Вам жужжит. 
37. За Вашу милую улыбку, подаренную нам сейчас, 
Вручаем Вам вот эту пуговку, пусть она радует Вас. 
38. Дарим Вам отрез из ситца, снова можете жениться. 
39. Вот Вам зажигалка, пользуйтесь, не жалко. (Коробок спичек). 
40. Чтобы выглядеть крутым, мы Вам дарим лимузин. 
СВАДЕБНЫЕ ТОСТЫ
НАЗВАНИЯ СВАДЕБНЫХ ЮБИЛЕЕВ
КЕМ МНЕ ПРИХОДИТСЯ МУЖ МОЕЙ ЖЕНЫ?
СВАДЕБНЫЕ ОБРЯДЫ И ТРАДИЦИИ
Новое Творческое Агентство - New Creative Agency

Мы обладаем большим опытом работы на различных рынках организационных услуг: крупные корпоративные мероприятия , частные мероприятия , юбилеи, свадьбы, детские праздники, семейные торжества и многие другие праздники. 
Заказ праздника

 	Публикация материалов сайта возможна то



Горшок-переносной унитаз с крышкой
Веник- пылесос
Семейные трусы-холодильник для яиц и огурцов
Гаечные ключи –клячи от автомобиля(для
 его ремонта)


Поцелуй 
Вечеринка... Если все происходит в зале, то в прилегающей комнате заранее надо спрятать трех крупных парней, чтобы об этом никто не знал. В простыне прорежьте три отверстия для губ и повесьте ее, закрывая дверной проем между залом, где все, и комнатой, где ребята спрятаны. 
Девчонкам одинаково накрасьте губы. Они идут за простыню и вставляют губы в прорези. 
Теперь пригласите ребят, которые вызвались участвовать в игре. Они должны по очереди подойти к этой простыне и поцеловать каждые губы. 
Потом у них спросите, какая из трех девушек им больше понравилась. И ребята начнут описывать, что у этой такие прекрасные губы, а та так клево целуется, а эта... 
А в это время девушки за простынею прячутся в соседнюю комнату и остаются только ребята. Затем, снимите простыню... Там стоят спрятанные парни с накрашенными губами. Эффект поразительный! 

Трусы с резинкой 
Каждому участнику конкурса выдаются трусы без резинки и резинка с булавкой. Под бурные овации и аплодисменты участники начинают вдевать эти резинки в трусы, а затем они обязаны их надеть на себя. 
Победит тот, кто первый «сделает» трусы и наденет их 

Султан 
Для этой игры потребуется много женщин для «гарема» и немного «султанов» (1 «султан» на 5 женщин). «Султанов» надо выбирать сильных духом и телом, иные в «гареме» просто пропадут. Дальше все женщины становятся рядом, а «султаны» подбегают к ним и уносят в «гарем» тех, кто приглянется (именно уносят, а не увозят или уводят). 
Интересное начинается под конец, когда все легкие дамы оказываются уже в «гаремах», — султаны должны разнести всех дам. 
Выигрывает взявший больший вес. 

Охота на кабана 
Для игры нужны команды, состоящие из трех охотников и, конечно, «кабан». «Охотники» вооружаются «патронами» (например ценниками-наклейками) и стремятся попасть в «кабана». Мишенью выступает картонный круг, расчерченный как мишень для стрельбы, который привязывается «кабану» пониже спины. «Кабан» убегает и уворачивается, охотники догоняют и «стреляют» в мишень. 
Эта игра на время. Кроме того, советуем пространство для охоты ограничить, проводить игру в трезвом состоянии или приближенном к таковому, запретить захват и удерживание «кабана» «охотниками». 

Прищепки 
Это конкурс для мужественных, и победителя надо обязательно наградить хорошим призом. Задача двум игрокам: нацепить на свое лицо за минуту максимально возможное количество обычных бельевых прищепок. Только лучше подобрать менее жесткие, а то с ума можно сойти
__________________
Поцелуй

Ведущий просит выйти кавалеров и приглашает одну девушку. Мужчинам нужно поцеловать девушку в определенную часть тела и назвать ее. Например, первый целует в щечку и говорит "Я целую (Машеньку) в щечку!". Это значит, что остальные кавалеры уже не могут целовать в щечку. Следующий целует, допустим, в руку и говорит "Я целую (Машеньку) в руку. Значит остальные партнеры уже не могут целовать ни в щечку, ни в руку и т.д. К концу конкурса девушка будет зацелована во все части тела. Проигрывает тот кавалер, которому уже будет не куда целовать. 

Принцесса на горошине

Для конкурса приглашаются женщины (девушки). Расставляют в ряд стулья. Участницы подходят к стульям и приготавливаются сесть. В это время им на стулья подкладывают грецкие орехи (от 3 до 5 штук, всем по разному, подсматривать участницам нельзя). Девушки, ерзая под музыку на стульях, должны определить количество грецких орехов, подложенных им на стул. Выигрывает та, кто правильно назовет количество. 

МИЛЫЙ БЕСПОРЯДОК (не для свадьбы!!!) 

Необходимо: КАРТОЧКИ С ЗАДАНИЯМИ 
Это хороший “mix” на День Валентина для групп из 25 или более человек. Дайте каждому человеку список, показанный ниже. Каждый человек работает над заполнением своего списка. Первый, кто исполнит все 10 заданий, победил. 
1. Возьми 10 разных автографов, ф.и.о. (на обратной стороне листа). 
2. Расшнуруй чей-то ботинок, вытяни шнурок, снова вдень шнурок и завяжите его. 
3. Найди 2 других человека и втроём сделайте форму сердца при помощи рук. 
4. Пусть девушка 5 раз поцелует этот листик, запиши её имя. _____ 
5. Если ты девушка - пусть парень станет на одно колено перед тобой и сделает тебе предложение. Если ты парень - стань на одно колено и сделай предложение любой девушке. Запиши её/его имя. 
6. Съешь конфету со стола и покажи свой язык кому-нибудь, кого ты плохо знаешь. Пусть этот человек подпишется рядом. 
7. Расскажи маленький стишок так громко, как можешь. 
8. Попроси 10 человек быть твоими возлюбленными и запиши свой счёт. Да _______ Нет _______ 
9. Проскочи лягушкой 5 раз вокруг кого-нибудь. 
10. В припрыжку допрыгай до ведущего.

----------


## АсичкаД

*tamada1980*,
 ну ничё себе!!!! Ты где этого столько накопал???:eek:

----------


## tamada1980

Спасибо всем !  Я эти конкурсы накопал в инете на pmsk и на других сайтах ! Есть и собственные наработки! Я все выкладываю (кстати даю анологичный диск заказчикам) потому  что каждый делает по своему и пусь конкуренты сделают лучше меня? Кстати вопрос: я даю клиентам несколько дисков рекламных один - вот эти конкурсы на выбор а второй -dvd рекламу !Как вы думаете как отнесутся предыдущие заказчики (у которых уже вел праздник) к тому что их лица (и их гостей) засветяться на весь город и область?

----------


## Ильич

Оно конечно спасибо. Впечатление что сел на машину времени и перенесся на 10 лет назад.  Руды много... жемичужных зерен нет.
Извините, пустая порода. Вы наверное и сами ничего из этого не делаете....
Мы приветствуем Вас у нас на форумЕ! Вливайтесь в тему... Креативом и эксклюзивом. Так как это делают остальные.
Как говорил мой тезка, "Лучше меньше да лучше!"

----------


## Ильич

> едущий- Руская народная сказка "Репка"... Посадил дед
> Дед -Едять меня Мухи!
> Ведущий -Репку...
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> дернули они эту репку...
> Репка - ОБА-НА!
> Ведущий- И вытянули ее!
> Вот и сказочке конец, а кто слушал всем... спасибо


Ой а это я поместил двумя неделями раньше.... :Aga:  
Мой текст, сам писал... :Aga:  
Приятно.....:biggrin:  ЦИТИРУЮТ!

----------


## tamada1980

Ильич не обижайся но репку мы делали 7 лет назад но это не главное! Я решил многое собрать -резюмировать- выложить! Прошу всех делать также! Не бойтесь конкурентов! Даже из своего города! Даже еесли они слииижут конкурс у вас - ВЫ не повторимы!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Приятно..... ЦИТИРУЮТ!


А вот мою Репку не цитируют, обидно!:biggrin:

----------


## tamada1980

Ильич - делаем все все все из перечисленного что выберут клиенты!А на счет нового -подожди - выложу!

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич - делаем все все все из перечисленного что выберут клиенты!А на счет нового -подожди - выложу!


Да я о том зачем масло маслом маслить. Вы бы почитали тему то, почти все уже звучало... Вот и меня повторили, Зачем?
По мне так флуд.. Захотели все в кучу. Так выложте в текст, зарарьте и дайте одним документом. Желающие скачают и спасибо скажут.., а чего ж форум засорять то...
Вы человек новый. осмотритесь, приглядитесь... и потихонечку полегонечку чем то необыкновенным... а тем что все знают никого уже не удивишь .....

А насчет делаем все, таки я представляю это дело. Я Репку года два выкатывал пока до совершенства довел....

----------


## Dj_Sharik

*Ильич*,
не ругайся на человека, старался, но столько букаф я не осилил, доверился тебе (про руду и пустую породу), кстати, тут эксперимента ради провел конкурсег (компашка своя была), даем челу в уши музон, он в микрофон поет, задача команды угадать, сначала думал так се конкурс, а начал проводить чуть не помер со смеху, особенно если не поющий человек орет, да и песню какую нить поприкольнее (хорошо катит попса с многочисленными повторами ла-ла, тра-тра-та),Вариций на эту тему надо попридумать, сварить так сказать тему.

----------


## tamada1980

Вот вам прикол (спасибо Владимиру Боженову который вел мою свадьбу)- посредине песни звонит телефон !Аллло В В Путин? (кстати этот прикол взяли на вооружение в автодоре в Екатеринбурге когда Мы - Астраханцы повторили его на конкурсе)-затем мы его усовершенствовали :И так звонок- алло ВВП - слушаем Вас(подставлям телефон к микрофону) - запись речи президента- и гимн-давай наливай! Дальше думайте сами!

----------


## tamada1980

1 - Я не новичок по сравнению(см регистрацию) -я скорее не постоянный
2 -не все что в теме -это новое (в том числе и Ваше Ильич)
3- не всегда удается скачать вложения(а у меня удастся)
4- я не приетндую на авторство
5 -не жду благодарности
6- не стараюсь удивить
7 - написал что сам проверил лично
ДЛЯ Ильича

----------


## tamada1980

Для прикола с президентом

----------


## tamada1980

Репка 2002 Для Ильича -2000 года не нашел кассету

Ильич раз ты не доволен что я тебя процитировал пусть будет такая репка

По кругу передается коробка с нарядами –как только музыка останавливается-гость выбирает наряд-и так далее Как только все получили наряды-раздаем слова которые гости должны произнести услышав название своего персонажа

Посадил дед (ой ла ла –репка больно тяжела) репку(ух –испущу сейчас я дух) и тд
Бабка –(что Фомич –достал меня ты старый хрыч) 
Внучка – а я только за доллар
Кошка – кто звал кошу я уж выпила немножко
Жучка – гав гав  я огромный волкодав
Мышка – мне пока лишь только годик я веселый лунаходик

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич раз ты не доволен что я тебя процитировал пусть будет такая репка


Я не в плане недовольства цититирования себя любимого....:biggrin: 
Я к тому, что этих репок уже лежит с десяток. И я когда прибежал на форум тоже выложил свою РЕПКУ.  НО, есть на этом форуме одна ГЕНИАЛЬНАЯ, жаль не моя. Просто попробуйте глянуть тему сначала. Обо всем уже сказано и не раз. 
Я к тому , что давайте делится не тем что увидели или прочли у кого-то, а тем что *в этот мир мы привнесли сами*.
СВОИ находки, пусть не новые, СВОИ тосты.
Или что то, что поразило в самую душу.
Я понимаю что есть авторы, авторы-исполнители и исполнители. И каждый может быть гением в своей ипостаси.
Если Вы делаете все эти конкурсы то поделитесь СВОИМИ режисерскими находками ...
Я об этом... о креативе... о необычном...
Собственно, почитав тему Вы и для себя найдете много интересного...

----------


## tamada1980

репка 2002 (фрагмент) для Ильича

----------


## Sens

*tamada1980*,
*Ильич*, господа уважаемые. Предлагаю вам скрестить шпаги в теме "креатив" - спич-баттл!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*tamada1980*,
 Согласна с Ильичём - букАффф много - узюму мало!
А засорил кАнкретно - еле перечитала!
ДАВАЙ УЗЮМ! ДАВАЙ УЗЮМ! ДАВАЙ УЗЮМ!

----------


## шаляпин

Ведущие помогите!!!!!!!
Нам нужно провести открытие Мегамаркета со всеми фишками.
Конкурсы для детей,женщин,семейные определили, а вот с мужскими не складывается. Это ведь не корпоратив. Происходить все будет на улице,
из этого следует,что травмоопасные конкурсы исключены.
Что делать? Как быть? Вся надежда на ВАШУ помощь.......
С ув.Игорь.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*шаляпин*,
 а может и вы выложите ваши конкурсы для женщин ,детей  и семейные? нам очень интересно открытие мегамаркета,правда,форумчане?
:wink:

----------


## Януська

Точно, точно. Прежде чем что то попросить, нужно что то в общую копилку положить :wink:

----------


## шаляпин

Спасибо Всем! Другого я и не ожидал.
Это типа-Который час?
Ответ: А вы купите мне часы.
Я на встрече летом объяснял, что инет у меня-тормоз. Порой Сообщение с двух раз писать приходится.
Короче обойдемся.

----------


## шаляпин

Кстати, посмотрел Ваши темы, Просьб тоже немало............

----------


## Ильич

> Короче обойдемся.


Вот и ладушки....

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*шаляпин*,
 Пусть шары надувают и дарят присутствующим, типа сколько девушек осчастливит цветами-шарами, т.е. конкурс на самого любвеобильного ентот мачо(мУчо)

----------


## шаляпин

*pypss*,
 ИНТЕРЕСНО! Нужно будет только продумать как итоги подвести.
Призы не детские будут(телевизоры плазменные,холодильники и т.д.)

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*шаляпин*,
 Ежели сУрьезные призы - то пусть ищут по площадке (кто больше) девушек 
- по цвету одежды
- по цвету глаз
- с мобильними телефонами определённой фирмы

----------


## Djazi

*шаляпин*,
 Я не знаю, но может быть провести конкурс любителей пива. Это раздать конкурсантам по банке пива и по соломинке и пусть на время под песню Дискотеки Авария " Пей пиво!" пьют из соломинок. Кто первый выпил- тому и приз! Думаю, что это чисто мужской конкурс как раз.

----------


## Djazi

Ещё есть конкурс на самого любвеобильного или дунжуанистого. Раздают участникам по шарику, просят их надуть, а потом раздают по фломастеру и они должны нарисовать девушек. Кто больше   по количеству нарисует- победитель.

----------


## marisha14

*шаляпин*
предлагаю старый добрый армрестлинг :Aga: 

а вот тут стока разных конкурсов!
http://best-party.ru/competitions/

----------


## Татьянка

*шаляпин*,
 Игорь, для мужиков можно сделать конкурсы эстафетные. В разделе конкурсы выставлены "Тарзаны". 
1.этап.- надуть и лопнуть шар разными способами, за соперниками не повторять.
2.этап.- добраться до девушки разными способами, не повторяться.
3. крик тарзана- опять не повторяться.
4. станцевать с девушкой- не повторяться.
Вот, что пришло в голову.:rolleyes:  А так как голова сейчас не здоровая, болею- простите, не соображаю.....

----------


## Mazaykina

> Точно, точно. Прежде чем что то попросить, нужно что то в общую копилку положить


Да ну??? А где такое записано в правилах форума? Не хочешь помогать- никто не заставляет, а так- дашь на дашь, это в другое место надо идти. И про модемный тормознутый интернет может написать не только Шаляпин, а и многие другие. Так если они ничего выложить для вас не могут, значит - ф топку? Не думаю...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Спасибо Всем! Другого я и не ожидал.


Игорех, ты не прав! ДАЛЕКО не все так рассуждают! И ты это знаешь, и я тоже!

----------


## Sens

Конкурс для всех - караоке, люди любят

Конкурсы для мужчин:
-Нужно пиво в бочонках (по 3 литра). кто дольше продержит бочонок одной рукой за донышко, тот победил.

- придумать рекламный слоган для супермаркета.

силовые: 
-кто больше поднимет вверх (как гирю) пылесос;
 - кто дольше перед собой удержит телевизор в коробке(опасно для телевизора, можно гирю положить в коробку)
-  кто дальше пронесет огромный холодильник


телевизоры на призы? Эх, я бы поучаствовала.... :Aga:  :frown:

----------


## Татьянка

> Игорех, ты не прав! ДАЛЕКО не все так рассуждают! И ты это знаешь, и я тоже!


:wink:  :Ok:   :flower:  
*шаляпин*,
 :flower:  Леночке привет!!!! жалко не успели в Москве увидиться!!!! :Tu:   :Aga:

----------


## Lego

:Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Lego*, а это было что? игра или конкурс или загадка? Или это Ваше фото?

----------


## Вета

Конкурс для мужчин

*«Последний герой» (5 мужчин) –*АТРИБУТЫ: 5 бананов, 3 следа ноги (вырезанные из картона), 2 воздушных шарика (не надутых)
Мужчины должны быть в пиджаках - когда игрем в помещении. Ну, а если, как у вас,*Шаляпин*,  на улице - используйте верхнюю одежду.

 Вызываете 5 мужчин, желающих испытать себя и принять участие в игре "Последний герой".



1.  Как вы знаете в игре «Последний герой» было множество различных соревнований -  и на смекалку, и на силу, и на выносливость. Но…Самым сложным  испытанием, особенно для мужчин, на самом деле было – борьба с голодом. И первый наш конкурс мы назвали «Диетический» - Вам предстоит съесть банан.
1. КОНКУРС   Игра с бананом
И вот наш первый герой!– с вами опасно иметь дело – вы же объедите всех на острове – и поэтому вы выбываете из игры. (можно давать поощрительные призы выбывающим)

2.	Осталось только 4 участника. Страсти накаляются. И сейчас от  вас потребуется изворотливость, умение приспосабливаться к ситуации. Следующее испытание называется «Ни свой, ни чужой!» Кто первым наденет пиджак, причем задом наперед, застегнет пуговицы и повернется спиной к зрителям, тот и победит…. 

2. КОНКУРС  Игра с пиджаком
Через несколько секунд мы не сможем узнать, кто свой, кто чужой. Вот тот случай, когда говорят: «Имидж – ничто! Победа – всё!». Аплодисменты нашим героям! Сейчас я попрошу девушек помочь вам принять первоначальный вид, но как вы заметили, уважаемые гости, последним с заданием справился…. Вы выбываете из игры....

3. Когда-то для Робинзона встреча с Пятницей была большой удачей.    Он готов был буквально целовать песок, по которому эта Пятница ходила. И следующий наш конкурс называется - «Где моя Пятница?» - Вам предстоит найти девушку, чья ножка совпадает вот с этим следом. Найдите её и приведите сюда,  к нам.

3.  КОНКУРС Игра «Ищем девушку»
Прошу всех участников этого испытания на остров – девушка найдена. Лучшим следопытом оказался… И  вы выбываете из дальнейших соревнований! Вы свой приз уже получили!  ... 

4.    Осталось только два претендента на победу, но силы уже на исходе, и поэтому заключительное соревнование  называется - «Хочу домой!» - улететь с острова можно только лишь на воздушном шаре, но для этого его надо надуть больше, чем у соперника, да еще, чтоб не лопнул.
4.  КОНКУРС  Надуваем шары
Удачи!!! :flower:

----------


## Вета

> Для прикола с президентом


Поздравление от Путина - юбиляру.

----------


## Ильич

> репка 2002 (фрагмент) для Ильича


Спасибо, посмотрел 18 секунд видео. Очень содержательно....

----------


## Инна Р.

Вета! большое спасибо  :flower:   за Путина! Очень кстати!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> Поздравление от Путина - юбиляру.


У нас в Украине это то прокатит.
Интересно, а в Росии за ипользование имиджа Президента, налог не потребуют? Это же чужой бренд. Давно с экранов уже никто В.В. не пародирует... как то не принято....

----------


## Вета

> У нас в Украине это то прокатит.
> Интересно, а в Росии за ипользование имиджа Президента, налог не потребуют? Это же чужой бренд. Давно с экранов уже никто В.В. не пародирует... как то не принято....


Вообще-то эта песня взята с лицензионного диска , ВИА Путина.
Им можно,  а нам - нельзя?:tongue:

----------


## Svitla

:Aga:  Супер! Супер! Супер! Всем огромный респект! Все большие молодцы и не жлобы.

----------


## Инна Р.

> и не жлобы.


Вот это комплимент! браво!!!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

В Росии тоже покатит! а насчёт законности - так всю музыку включать нигде, кроме дома - нельзя ( комерческое использование)! так что все мы тут злосные нарушители.

----------


## Svitla

*Предлагаю сказку*

Сегодня *котенок* впервые вышел из дому. Было теплое летнее утро,* солнце* раскидывало свои лучи во все стороны. Котенок уселся на крылечко и стал щуриться на солнце. Вдруг его внимание привлекли *две сороки*, которые прилетели и сели на забор. Котенок медленно сполз с крылечка и стал подкрадываться к птицам. Сороки стрекотали не умолкая. Котенок высоко подпрыгнул, но сороки улетели. Ничего не вышло. Котенок стал оглядываться по сторонам в поисках новых приключений. Дул *легкий ветерок* и гнал по земле *бумажку*. Бумажка громко шуршала. Котенок схватил ее, поцарапал немного, покусал и, не найдя в ней ничего интересного, отпустил. Бумажка улетела, подгоняемая ветром. И тут котенок увидел *петуха*. Высоко поднимая ноги, тот важно шел по двору. Затем остановился, захлопал крыльями и пропел свою звонкую песню. Со всех сторон к петуху бросились *куры*. Недолго думая, котенок бросился в стаю и схватил одну курицу за хвост. Но та так больно клюнула котенка, что он заорал истошным криком и побежал обратно на крыльцо. Тут его поджидала новая опасность. Соседский *щенок*, припадая на передние лапы, громко залаял на котенка, а потом попытался его укусить. Котенок в ответ громко зашипел, выпустил когти и ударил собаку по носу. Щенок убежал, жалобно поскуливая. Котенок почувствовал себя победителем. Он начал зализывать рану, нанесенную курицей. Потом он почесал задней лапой за ухом, растянулся на крылечке во весь свой рост и заснул. Что ему снилось, мы не знаем, но он почему-то все время дергал лапой и шевелил усами во сне. Так закончилось первое знакомство котенка с улицей.
(Аплодисменты.)


*И ещё одну.*

Японская народная сказка
Сцена 1

Посреди бескрайней японской степи росла *ветвистая сакура*. Мимо неё проносились пушистые *облака*. В ветвях сакуры сидел национальный японский птиц – *воробей*.

Сцена 2

В бескрайней японской степи паслись два чистокровных *арабских скакуна*. Вокруг них росла сочная, зелёная* трава*. Мало того, что она росла, она ещё простиралась. Жеребцы остервенело щипали траву. Траве нравилось, что жеребцы её щиплют, и трава приятно щекотала жеребцам брюшко. Кони ржали.

Сцена 3

По бескрайней японской степи шли два японских *самурая* Тамагочи и Аригони. Тамагочи занимался борьбой сумо, а Аригони – каратэ. Они были гуманистами, но в душе (впрочем, откуда в степи душ?). в душе они ненавидели друг друга. А проносившимся мимо облакам они показывали непристойные жесты – языки, уши, носы.

Сцена 4

Японская бескрайняя степь. На ней пасутся два чистокровных арабских жеребца. Кругом росла трава. Вдруг, жеребцов увидели Тамагочи и Аригони.
В ходе долгих, долгих, долгих попыток им удалось оседлать жеребцов. Мимо них проносились облака. Кони под самураями с нетерпением били копытом.
Самураи с нетерпением ёрзали в седле. С воинственным криком «Банзай», самураи двинулись друг на друга. Тамагочи нанёс сокрушительный удар. Конь Аригони начал медленно, но уверенно падать.
Падая, он зацепил копытом Тамагочи, который в падении укусил Аригони.
Над полем боя с поверженными конями и самураями возвышалась ветвистая сакура на ней продолжал сидеть довольный японский воробей. Он засмотрелся на поверженных самураев и как упадёт с дерева. Сакура осталась одна и взгрустнула. Вдруг из пролетающих мимо облаков в сакуру ударила *молния*. Сакура с диким воплем упала. На место побоища крупным дождём упали облака.

Сцена 5

Над бескрайней японской равниной росла немного побитая, ломаная сакура. На ней сидел ощипанный японский воробей. Под деревом простилалась мятая трава. В траве дружелюбно обнимались побитые самураи. Кони весело ржали радуясь счастливой развязке. 
Над всей картиной всходило *солнце.*


9 участников.

----------


## suruan

Дорогие коллеги, всем доброго времени суток.
Решился предложить всем поделиться своим опытом по проведению свадеб в плане различных свадебных фишек, приколов, необычных аукционов и т.д.
Насколько я представляю себе, сценарии большинства свадеб имеют в основном стандартную структуру. Конечно, в течении всего вечера, проводятся различные аукционы, какие-то спец. конкурсы и т.д., назову их "специями". Стандартный набор таких "специй" общеизвестен: сбор денег на первенца (когда гости кладут деньги в ползунки), продажа именной свадебной водки (с фотографиями молодых), торги со свадебными фотографиями/календарями, аукцион любимой песни молодых (дарится от самого щедрого гостя), продажа первого кусочка невестиного торта (в мусульманском варианте - продажа чак-чака)... Думаю, мой список "специй" на этом практически исчерпан.
Приблизительно такая же история и со сценариями юбилеев.
Мой опыт пока не позволяет предложить форуму что-то суперско-неожиданно-оригинально-новое. И таких, я думаю, большинство.
Предлагаю в этой теме собрать "с миру по нитке" и разнообразить наши сценарии классными нововведениями.
От себя лично могу предложить активную поддержку в разработке новых идей и помощь в модернизации идей с бородой. Надеюсь, форум меня поддержит.
Заранее спасибо всем,
Рустам.

----------


## Очарование

Мне кажется тему перенесут...НО!
Это не ново, но все равно напишу! Я иногда молодоженов развожу в разные углы зала (это, если молодые просят собрать побольше денег) и говорю гостям, нравится ли вам такое положени вещей , что молодые не вместе!? Все, естесственно кричат нет! Тогда спрашиваю как соединять будем? Начинают думать, иногда догадываются, но чаще приходится помогать! Чтобы соединить молодых надо им проложить дорожку, и дорожку прокладывать им будем денежкой (купюрами). Здесь можно обыграть, что давайте поможем молодым этой дорогой сколотить их первый капитал или проложем дорогу  к финансовому благополучию моодой семьи и т.д. И гости выкладывают купюрами дорожку, когда выложили, предлагаю молодым на скорость начать собирать купюры и кто первый доберется до середины, тот в семье и будет заведовать деньгами. Женихи первые прибегают (невестам в платье не удобно) И тогда я говорю, что жених заведуют деньгами, копят их и зарабатываю, ну, а невестам достется самая приятная обязанность-их тратить!!! И тост за финансовое благополучия молодой семьи! Вот! 
Провожу лишь в том случае, когда молодые просят побольше конкурсов со сбором денег! В остальных случаях не повожу! Или развожу в самые ближние углы, чтобы дорожку короткую выкладывать, но тогда не интересно собирать!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Вместо кричалок, которые так любит наша публика, предлагаю загадки-кричалки. Со мной поделился мальчик шоу-мен из Челябинска


Новогодние загадки

Новогодний славный праздник,
Без нее не будет счастлив,
И как не ленись хозяин,
Вас, ее купить заставят,
А иначе в новый год,
Ни кто в гости не придет!
(Водка)

Знают взрослые и дети,
То, что трезвой, на банкете,
Остается только,
Праздничная …
(елка)

В снегу он с ног до головы,
Стоит во дворике у елки.
Его глаза черным-черны,
А в руках метелка.
(дворник таджик)

Что на праздничном банкете,
Прыгало, скакало,
И под самый бой часов,
Под елочку упало!
(Дед Мороз)

Если хлопают хлопушки,
Заглянули к вам зверюшки,
Если елку добрый гномик,
Приволок в ваш славный домик,
Следующей вполне возможно,
Будет в доме…
(неотложка)

Что под каждый новый год,
Рано на рассвете,
К нам приносит Дед Мороз,
Подскажите дети?
(папу с банкета)

В новый год в разгар веселья,
Из нее мы громко стрельнем,
И смеяться будем очень,
Если всех друзей замочим!
(бутылка шампанского)

Каждый взрослый в новый год,
Это чудо очень ждет,
И надеется вот-вот,
ЕЕ директор принесет!
(премия)

Если очень - очень долго,
Громко - громко покричать,
Если всем, собравшись вместе,
Хором его в гости звать.
То под самый Новый Год,
Кто обязательно придет!
(наряд милиции)

----------


## Вета

> Вместо кричалок, которые так любит наша публика, предлагаю загадки-кричалки. Со мной поделился мальчик шоу-мен из Челябинска


Спасибо, что вы поделились с нами! КЛАСС! :flower:

----------


## Очарование

Вот несколько конкурсов, как вариант!!!

**************************************************
Невесте завязываются глаза. Перечисляются по именам те из присутствующих молодых людей, кто будет её целовать. 
Она должна угадать, кто её поцеловал, и назвать его имя. 
Фокус в том, что целует только жених! 
Целовать невесту надо в щёчку.

****************************************************
Не новый конкурс, немного преобразованный
Взять два детских горшка, привязать на них шарик (наполненный гелем), пригласить молодую пару у которой есть ребенок и молодоженов! Далее пригласить еще по 1 молодому человеку, которые будут выполнять роль детей. Задание состоит в следующем: пара, которая имеет ребенка должна  показать пример молодым , т.е. «детки» должны сесть на горшок без помощи рук. Таким образом, чтобы его не сломать и лопнуть шарик, когда они сядут на горшок, молодые папы должны  взять, приготовленные заранее бутылочки, добежать до стола налить в бутылочки по 100мл сока, прибежать обратно к детям и напоить их соком. Выигрывает тот, кто справится с заданием быстрее!!!Для смеха, на «деток» можно надеть чепчики.
*****************************************************
Еще я провожу танец дружбы, но вот как описать не знаю, попробую:
Приглашается 5-8пар (парень+девушка)
Парни берут девушек за руки (обе)
И пары образуют 2 круга внутри молодые люди, снаружи девушки, при этом они держатся за руки
начинаем учить движения:
1. Просто держась за руки, то поднимая, то опуская их считаем до 8
2. Потом хлопаем в ладоши под счет, опять же до 8
3. Потом берем друг друга под руку и кружимся,опять же под счет до 8
4. Потом останавливаемся целуем друг друга в щечку
5. Потом парни остаются на месте, а девушки против часовой стрелики переходят к другому молодому человеку и опять начинаем наши движения.
И так продолжаем пока пары первоначально, которые вышли не встретятся...
Н-да, по-моему нифига не понятно, если заинтересовало, пишите, попробую как-то объяснить:wink:  Или фотки выложу!!

----------


## maknata

> Н-да, по-моему нифига не понятно,


Очень даже всё понятно)))

----------


## Очарование

> Очень даже всё понятно)))


Ну и славненько! 
Я этот танец провожу практически в начале банкета, дабы сблизить людей)) Когда мы за столом знакомимся (кричим) я всегда говорю, что чуть позже предоставлю Вам возможность поближе (Гораздо) познакомиться!!! И потом после перекура приглашаю пары! Когда объясняю движения, иногда произношу фразу "и девушки переходят по кругу". эта фраза воспринимается со смехом и улыбкой!!!!! 
Проходит всегда весело, я сама часто с ними прыгаю! А как-то работала в зале, где было очень холодно, так я приглашая пары, сказала, что будем греться-вышло очень много народа+я сама еще пригласила молодого человека, так как тоже очень замерзла!!!!
Есть музыка для этого танца, если надо выложу!!!

----------


## Polli

*Очарование*,
супер ))) выкладывай музыку ) ведь от нее тоже много зависит
только вот вопрос если пара устоявшиеся не обид когда евушке приходиться целовать другого парня??? народ то разный может быть и ревность

----------


## Очарование

> если пара устоявшиеся не обид когда евушке приходиться целовать другого парня??? народ то разный может быть и ревность


Я всегда даю альтернативный вариант, говорю "целуем друг друга в щечку, или называем свое имя другому или пожимаем руку"
Музыку выложу в отбивках!!!

----------


## Очарование

> если пара устоявшиеся не обид когда евушке приходиться целовать другого парня??? народ то разный может быть и ревность


Я всегда даю альтернативный вариант, говорю "целуем друг друга в щечку, или называем свое имя другому или пожимаем руку"
Музыку выложу в отбивках!!! 
Еще на протяжении всего танца я в микрофон считаю!!!!! Чтобы не сбились!!!! Под конец танца тяжелова-то!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Спрашиваю у гостей О ком французы говорят Красивая мама, :rolleyes:  а англичане  Мать в законе :cool: . Правильно О  ТЕЩЕ! :rolleyes: Зять тещу на танец сейчас пригласит, :redface: смотрите-смотрите, он очень спешит.kuku  Хочет он тещу мамой назвать. :Aga:   Спасибо, сынок! Идем танцевать!:tongue:

----------


## цветок

> Еще я провожу танец дружбы


 :flower:   :flower:  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

А танец дружбы -это как... И под какую музыку...Нельзя ли поподробнее...:tongue:

----------


## Очарование

> А танец дружбы -это как


Вот я тут описывала, амузыку выкладывала в темке музыкальные отбивки!!!! Если не понятно, пиши, попробую разжевать!



> Еще я провожу танец дружбы, но вот как описать не знаю, попробую:
> Приглашается 5-8пар (парень+девушка)
> Парни берут девушек за руки (обе)
> И пары образуют 2 круга внутри молодые люди, снаружи девушки, при этом они держатся за руки
> начинаем учить движения:
> 1. Просто держась за руки, то поднимая, то опуская их считаем до 8
> 2. Потом хлопаем в ладоши под счет, опять же до 8
> 3. Потом берем друг друга под руку и кружимся,опять же под счет до 8
> 4. Потом останавливаемся целуем друг друга в щечку
> ...

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо. Въехала Разжевывать не будем Но я такой танец скорее назвала бы знакомством , а не дружбы. Предлагаю свой танцевальный конкурс. Вызываю,например 8 человеки вручаю им шляпы, которые они одевают себе на голову .9й человек получает от меня колпак или корону. Именно он будет показывать движения, а все,кто в шляпах должны за ним повторять. Когда обрывается музыка, те кто в шляпах снимают их и одевают на любую свободную голову, то есть на любого зрителя А тот ,кто был в колпаке  одевает колпак на лучшего по его мнению Повторялу. Получается  своего рода танец Зеркало. Музыка любая зажигательная Пробовала Королеву Лето Кастоньет,Киркорова Огонь и вода,да любой латинос в конце концов Обязательно пробуй. Расшевелишь даже самую нетанцующую публику.:tongue:

----------


## Очарование

> Вызываю,например 8 человеки вручаю им шляпы


Слышала о таком, но в другой интерпритации, надо будет опробовать!

----------


## Polli

девчонки а когда лучше проводить такие танцы?? после первого или второго застолья???

----------


## Очарование

> после первого или второго застолья???


раньше делала после первого, теперь стала после второго-все таки люди более уже готовы к подобным попрыгушкам!)))

----------


## optimistka17

Во время 1го застолья уже видно какой подобрался народ ,шебутной или тот, что надо раскочегарить.:tongue:  Танцы с шариками нормально идут уже в 1й танцевалке и как раз помогают расшевелить народ. А вот до шляп надо дозреть...kuku

----------


## optimistka17

:frown: Еще одна новогодняя загадка
Возможно, и не сирота
Но,видно девка еще та...
За дедом увязалась,дурочка.
А как зовут ее?____СНЕГУРОЧКА !

----------


## Иринка Бафф

подводка для перевёртышей: 
было  слово "высоко", 
стало - "низко" 
было слово "далеко", 
получилось - "близко". 
было слово "сытый", 
теперь уже  - "голодный". 
было слово "горячий"  
 а тепрерь  - "холодный". 
когда -то было  слово "лечь", 
 а получилось слово - "встать". 
раньше был у нас  "отец", 
а теперь вот - "мать".
было слово "грязный", 
стало слово  - "чистый". 
было просто"медленный"  
 а сейчас вот- "быстрый". 
когда то был  "трус", 
ну а теперь- "храбрец". 
когда -тобыло "начало" 
ну а теперь - "конец".

----------


## optimistka17

Рассказываю пивной конкурс. Во время застолья спрашиваю "какие вы знаете марки пива?"Каждого мужика, кто хоть что-то вякнул, зову на танц пол,якобы за призом Мне надо 6 человек И,обязательно, мужиков(Если попались дамы,то даю им в руки какую-то мелочевку и отпускаю с миром) Оставшимся 6 мужикам вручаю 6 бутылок БЕЗАЛКОГОЛЬНОГО! пива(мне дремучие ,горючие смеси не нужны) Раз пиво без градусов, то и пить его мы будем,словно дети малые..Предлагаю бутылку открыть и на горлышко напялить детскую соску. Сейчас к Новому году в магазинах появились Шапки в виде Пивных Бокалов. Пьем на скорость  под музычку________? 2этап финал. А результат выпитого у вас отразился где? Нет, не на роже, а на пузе ... Дефиле пивных животиков... Мужики идут по кругу, выпячивая живот. Желательно, конечно, оголить животик...Тут опять же надо муз_____ А еще песня под вручение призов и когда участники возвращаются на свои места____Я-то этот конкурс еще не проводила... :016:   Его мне подарила подруга-ученица-коллега Мы с ней по 6 шляп уже купили, но без музыкальной подложки я его проводить и не буду..

----------


## Ильич

Когда на свадебном столе я вижу пиво - то свадьба удалась. все будут в покате....
Конкурс для пивного праздника, а не для свадьбы... Напьются смешают и попадают....
Как оно с безалкогольным не знаю.
Но, как президент пивного клуба заявляю ОТ БЕЗАЛКОГОЛЬНО ПИВА К РЕЗИНОВОЙ ЖЕНЩИНЕ ОДИН ШАГ!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Рассказываю пивной конкурс.


Такой конкурс неплохъо иметь и для корпоративов, у нас часто молодёжные коллективы под пиво гуляют, без водки... муз. выложу в муз.отбивках.

----------


## optimistka17

Есть у нас деятель Чуть ли не на каждой свадьбе пивной конкурс проводит Сначала марки пива называет народ, а потом жертвы пиво лакают... Раньше у него пиво через трубочки сосали, выпадая при этом в осадок. Теперь его конкурс претерпел изменения Он обещает народу(и выполняет обещанное) "Пиво вы пить не будите, Вы его будите КУШАТЬ." Участники переливают пиво из бутылки в пивной бокал и ,затем "КУШАЮТ ЕГО ЛОЖКОЙ". На мои вопли в частной беседе "Что же ты с людьми делаешь, зачем в свиней превращаешь?" Я слышу:"А я,т.о.избавляюсь от тех,кто мне свадьбу вести мешает, то есть наговаривается,пререкается со мной..." Потому я и повторюсь БЕЗ-АЛ-КО-ГОЛЬ-НО-ГО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Инна Р.

> К РЕЗИНОВОЙ ЖЕНЩИНЕ ОДИН ШАГ!
> __________________


Так уже кто то писал, что использует на банкетах этих девушек! Главное - что б бабушек не было! А я предлагаю наливать в пивные бут. разные лимонады - пусть пьют и отгадывают!

----------


## Марья

А я под пивной конкурс переделала старинную свадебную еврейскую игру. Высмотрела ее в передаче об Игоре Моисееве. Там он рассказывал, как он ставил еврейский танец из воспоминаний еврейских свадеб своего детства. Там были бутылки с шампанским. Но шампанское сейчас не любят, да и гораздо дороже, чем пиво. Вот вместо шампанского я делаю банки с пивом (не бутылки). В конце вечера я вызываю самых активных гостей, тех, кто весь вечер веселил остальных и говорю, что они сегодня так отличились, что заслужили дополнительной награды. Но и эту награду не так легко получить. Затем расставляю банки по количеству награждаемых в одну линию с интервалом см. 30. Участникистановятся в затылок друг другу, большие пальцы рук "за жилеточку". Звучит 7.40 Первый участник змейкой обтанцовывает банки. Если дошелдо конца, не задев ни оддну, забирает последнюю, если задел или завалил, возвращается в хвост колонны. Самое прикольное, что когда остается в линии 3-4 банки и, кажется, что их обойти легче, чем первым было обойти 10, но  не тут то было. Темп музыки же постепенно нарастает и обойти три банки гораздо труднее, чем те первые 10. Вы бы видели как гости бьются, чтобы заполучить эту баночку пива. А никакого экстрима в поглощении выигранного пива нет: вечер то закончился...

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, до чего же хорошо! баночку,наверное, как приз участник себе забирает?. Я тут подумала, что это может быть как одно из заданий "Теста на трезвость. "Кстати попробуйте... Участники должны хлопнуть в ладоши и сказать :"Вечер прошел ВО!" При этом правой рукой показывем :Ok:  ,а левой ставим себе рожки.Затем еще один хлопок и левой рукой :Ok:  , а правой,-рожки И так несколько раз. Если честно,хоть сама и не пью, но показать быстро не умею...:frown:

----------


## Очарование

> я под пивной конкурс переделала старинную свадебную еврейскую игру.


Супер!!!

Делюсь последним конкурсом, который проводила вчера первый раз-ХОККЕЙ! 
Купила в детском мире 2 клюшки для детского хоккея. Надула 2 шарика(только шарики лучше надувать чуть меньше половины, чтобы не лопнули раньше времени и на всякий случай иметь в запасе ещепо шарику). Поодаль от каждой команды стоит стул!
Итак, 2 команды! У первого участника в руках клюшка на полу "шайба"-шарик! Задание: Надо шарик при помощи клюшки прогнать вокруг стула вернуться к команде и передать следующему участнику клюшку. И так пока вся команда не пройдет!!! Я вчера включала музыку трус не играет в хокей! так они еще и подпевали хором !))))

----------


## optimistka17

Можно сделать блок игр и обозвать Зимняя олимпиада. Классика-эстафета на лыжах...:smile:

----------


## Марья

*optimistka17*,
*Очарование*,
 Девчонки, не хочется о грустном, но только вместе мы - гении!!!

----------


## Очарование

> но только вместе мы - гении!!!


Ну не зря же говорят-одна голова хорошо, а две лучше))))) А у нас тут далеко не две!!!!:wink: 
*optimistka17*,
 Точно! Вот суперская идейка!!!

----------


## Вета

> А я под пивной конкурс переделала старинную свадебную еврейскую игру.


ЗдОрово! Весело и не напрягает!  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> старинную свадебную еврейскую игру.





> Я вчера включала музыку трус не играет в хокей! так они еще и подпевали хором !))))


Девченки, какие молодцы!!! Чего только не придумают!!! боже, най нам много-много заказов - чтоб это всё поиграть!!! Не успеваю даже в компе подписать толком ваши новинки, не то что попробовать в работе!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Классика-эстафета на лыж


Кто будет делать лыжную эстафету - у меня музычка есть:Бросил палку, бросил вторую, а потом и лыжи снял.-порутчик Ржевский - обхохочутся! могу прислать, пишите.

----------


## Яким

> Делюсь последним конкурсом, который проводила вчера первый раз-ХОККЕЙ!


*Очарование*, я тоже провожу этот конкурс, правда с детишками на новогодних утренниках, и что мне не разу в голову не пришло включить эту песню?!?! А у вас случайно нет плюсика, поделитесь?

----------


## Очарование

> А у вас случайно нет плюсика, поделитесь?


Есть у моей певицы, на след. недели выложу!!! У меня в компе нет!

----------


## tandem3

Выставляю сборку конкурсов игр.Не помню откуда взял.Но по моему какой то добрый человек раздавал ещё на старом форуме.Другой архив выложил в разделе свадебные сценарии.

----------


## Марья

> Делюсь последним конкурсом, который проводила вчера первый раз-ХОККЕЙ! 
> Купила в детском мире 2 клюшки для детского хоккея. Надула 2 шарика(только шарики лучше надувать чуть меньше половины, чтобы не лопнули раньше времени и на всякий случай иметь в запасе ещепо шарику). Поодаль от каждой команды стоит стул!
> Итак, 2 команды! У первого участника в руках клюшка на полу "шайба"-шарик! Задание: Надо шарик при помощи клюшки прогнать вокруг стула вернуться к команде и передать следующему участнику клюшку. И так пока вся команда не пройдет!!! Я вчера включала музыку трус не играет в хокей! так они еще и подпевали хором !))))


Дашенька, я в прошлом году на новый год так же делала: Загони кабана (по мотивам рус.нар. пословицы "Быстр кабан в беге, да на поворотах не скор" Только вместо шариков у меня были мячи в виде елочных игрушек, а вместо клюшек швабры (такие, где вместо тряпки веревочная метелка). Так классно проходило, что я заранее грустила: вот год свиньи провоже и конкурс выкину... А ты вон какую идею классную дала!!! Еще бы "Трус не играет в хоккей! и вообще красота!

----------


## кисунька

> *lav1979*,
>  Как интересно!!!
> Быстро колись, что за штука такая на микрофон?


Такие эффекты могу быть встроены в пульт, у меня тоже можно на разные голоса говорить, но я не знаю как это использовать. :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

По- моему это возможности реверса. Но его кажется к пульту подсоединяют. Я в технике профан. Если кто и даст совет толковый, то это Ильич! На него одна надежда...:frown:

----------


## Ильич

Ребята и девчата, об этом уже писано переписано. Называется взагали АУДИОПРОЦЕССОР
Они бывают разные. Зайдите в любой  магазин муз оборудования и промычите чего хотите и вам их несколько выложат на прилавок. Позволяяет искажать голос, по всякому. Штука хорошая но имеет смысл при наличии собственного звука и человека при нем. Стоит где то 200-300 уе

----------


## Yuli4ka

Девочки!!

А меня недавно попросили провести на новогоднем корпоративе такую игру:

Маленькие пластмассовые бутылки с кока - колой выставляются как кегли в боулинге.

Соревгуются две команды: напротиы каждой - пирамида. Сбивают кедом.

Говорят, что так классно проходит!!!

Попробую.

И еще идея с зимней олимпиадой - класс!!
хоккей - отлично!!

Снежки - супер!! Я их планирую сделать из скомканной газетной бумаги и обернуть пищевой фольгой.

Лыжи! а это как??

Мне нравиться идея с пивом (Марины), но как её на зимний лад переделать?? Что можно таким образом собирать под убыстряющуюся музыку??


С

----------


## optimistka17

Как раз мариныно пиво очень легко под зиму переделываеся. Просто к каждой баночке пива надо присандалить елочку, вырезанную из картона. Крепим скотчем. Кстати, для затровочки к какой-то баночке прибабахаем и тараньку... По тексту просто :"Где мы с детства подарки ищем?" Правильно, под елочкой . Вот она,- праздничная шеренга елочек. И погнали... А что касается лыж,то все делается буквально С детских лыж снимаются крепления,приделывается прочная резинка и по очереди всей командой бегаем снимая, одевая лыжи. Когда с лыжными палками,а когда и без...Это,собственно как веселые старты... :Aga:   Вариант летней олимпиады,-эстафета в ластах .

----------


## Марья

*optimistka17*,



> Как раз мариныно пиво очень легко под зиму переделываеся. Просто к каждой баночке пива надо присандалить елочку,


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

А можна ж и пиво разных сортов поставить . Кому-то достанется темное, а кому-то светлое....:frown:

----------


## Марья

*optimistka17*,
 А кому безалкогольное... :Tu:

----------


## optimistka17

Ну тогда ставим  в баночках пиво, колу,  пепси, какую-то слабоалкогольную дребедень и начинаем куролесить...:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ой, девченки разошлись!!! Молодцы!!! Столько фантазии! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, а если то, что мы здесь вместе напридумывали кто-то раньше уже пробовал проводить или сейчас проведет в ближайшие дни, то неплохо знать оценку эксперта...:frown:

----------


## TAMATA

Всем привет!Я новенькая.Даю конкурс.купила детские удочки,в наборе идут рыбки на магнитах.Четыре мужика ловят рыбу,закатив брюки до колен.Весело.В конце говорю, что это конкурс на самые волосатые ноги

----------


## optimistka17

Ага! А еще перед тем, как начать рыбалку, просим рыбаков развести руки в стороны и показать самую большую рыбу,которую им довелось поймать.А еще есть Зимняя Рыбалка, Когда цепляют сзади к ремню веревочку с гвоздиком или карандашиком и рыбаки пытаются попасть в горлышко бутылки этим самым гвоздиком. Старо как мир, но в иных компаниях новым является хорошо забытое старое...:biggrin:

----------


## TAMATA

:tongue: Спасибо,что отозвались.рада знакомству.Новогоднюю ночь веду.Тема"Вокруг света за одну ночь".Подкиньте идейки!!!
Пожалуйстаю

----------


## optimistka17

У тебя самая простая тема,-"По разным Странам"...На страницах форума просто пруд-пруди этой темы... Есть и викторина :"Как встречают Новый год в разных странах?"  А игры просто лепим к каждой стране... Я не умею пересылать материал, печатаю плохо, могу просто посоветовать попутешествовать по страницам Форума... :Aga:

----------


## TAMATA

Что-нибудь для Африки и африканского народа

----------


## нарспи

Вот только чем могу помочь!

Посол Африки (поет, под удары бубна, исполняя ритуальный
танц):
0-оле, О-оле!
Алиба-бале-ле!
Алиба-бале-ле!
О кики рис бам-ба!
О са-ла-са-мим-ба!
О чи-ки чи-ки пум-ба!
О ри-ки ри-ки бум-ба!
Чи-чи-ха!
Посол Африки (на ломаном русском языке): Я поздравляю вас с Новым Годом. Примите от всего сердца наш африканский подарок -корзину с фруктами и песню (на мотив «В лесу родилась елочка»):
В джунглях родилась пальмочка,
В джунглях она росла.
С бананами и мангами
Та пальмочка была!
Бежит по джунглям зеброчка,
На зебре - негритос.
Собрал он эти фруктики
И вам сюда привез!
Коллеги, с Новым Годом вас,
Вам жить, не зная бед,
Примите мой подарочек
Из Африки - привет!
Вас поздравляю, милые,
Живите хорошо,
А я бананы, финики
Вам привезу еще!
(Костюм посла Африки: основа костюма - черная водолазка и черное лосино (или гамаши), черные перчатки, на голове - маска из черного чулка с круглыми дырками на месте глаз и рта. Волосы -пучок ниток из того же чулка. На ногах - новенькие кроссовки. Поверх основы костюма - жилетка и шорты яркой расцветки. Нужны еще браслеты и кольца в ушах (можно и в носу), на шее - ожерелье. Поярче выделите губы африканца.)

----------


## optimistka17

Наверняка надо в Африке использлвать "Чунга-Чангу" По скольку в Африке ни сосны ни елки нет, то будем украшать пальмочку и песенку будем переделывать "У нас родилась пальмочка,
Росла себе росла..
И много-много радостей детишкам принесла..":biggrin:

----------


## TAMATA

Девочки!Спасибо!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Как соберешь в кучу свой африканский сценарий,ты его пожалуйста сюда ,на Форум выложи... Договорились? :Santa2:

----------


## Марья

*нарспи*,
 Леночка, если твоего посла да соеденить с музычкой попуасов от Иришки-Bhbyf, то может получиться классная штучка

----------


## maknata

> Наверняка надо в Африке использлвать "Чунга-Чангу"


А мне чёт под чунгу-чангу вдруг представилась игра "Сосиска-кетчуп-кока-кола"....

----------


## optimistka17

Наталья! Я вроде и много игр знаю, но что такое "Сосиска, кетчуп,ко-ка-ко-ла..." ?Уже не первый раз вижу это название, но описание видимо пропустила... Сорри .....Уточни,пожалуйста..... :Suicide Fool Edit:

----------


## maknata

*optimistka17*,
 Люда, эту игру кажись выставляла Аня (Вета). Я её испробовала - идёт на ура! Суть проста - выстраиваешь гостей паровозиком, руки на талии впередистоящего, сначала я делаю на расстоянии вытянутыз рук. На слово "сосиска" делаем шаг левой ногой, на слово "кетчуп" - шаг правой, на слово "кока-кола" - взбалтываем сьеденное, перемешиваем - то есть делаем характерное движение животом. Через несколько шагов руки сгибаем в локтях, потом кладём на талию через одного (крепенько прижимаемся) и т.д., главное не разорвать цепочку:wink:  Тех кто разорвал вывожу из игры, остальных опять сцепляю. и так до тех пор пока не останется неразрывный "бутерброд" ( уменя их почему-то всегда оставалось трое) Под музыку это действо смотрится отпадно. Я делала как то под медленную часть сиртаки и 7-40

----------


## нарспи

Я немного не поняла))). 
Выстраеваешь людей в паровозик, звучит музыка они идут по кругу, да? Потом говоришь сосиска, кетчуп и т.д. 
Или это надо с самого начало говорить,( в смысле команды)?

----------


## optimistka17

Наталья! Чтоб не наступать на грабли,  хочу уточнить кой-какие детали, перед тем как попробовать проводить. Ну вот выстроила я паровоз.. Ну объяснила что делаем на каждое слово. Музыка заиграла,паровоз поехал. Сколько раз говорить" Сосиска кетчуп,кокакола" перед тем как взяться за талию?И еще ,я все время эти слова повторяю или пока я молчу паровозик просто круги по танцполу бегает... Прости, что я такая дотошная.... Прежде,чем проводить что-то я должна это в своей голове увидеть.... :Tu:

----------


## maknata

*нарспи*,
 Зачем по кругу? Можно любой курс задать.. только с самого начала они должны двигаться только так - левая нога, правая нога, животик и т.д.


> Музыка заиграла,паровоз поехал. Сколько раз говорить" Сосиска кетчуп,кокакола" перед тем как взяться за талию?


А эт сколько твоей душе угодно.. я для затравочки раз 5-6, а потом и до 10 -15 раз говорю.. Только говорить это надо немного нараспев..



> Прежде,чем проводить что-то я должна это в своей голове увидеть....


Я точно такая же :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

*maknata*,
 Наташенька, а ты не левша случайно? Извини за любопытство. Потому что ты говоришь, что начинаем с левой ноги, а это удобно только левшам. У меня :smile: дочка левша, вот я и проверяю свою интуицию.

----------


## maknata

*Djazi*,
 Вообще то вродь нет.. но часто густо замечаю что мне левой рукой что то удобнее делать)))

----------


## Кубаночка

*Марья*,
 Конкурс с пивными банками то что надо!!! Весёлый и ненапряжный! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Орбита

Я провожу игру "Поцелуй по кругу". (Можно сделать подводку,типа, в Болгарии на Новый год есть традиции новогодних поцелуев. Гаснет свет и все друг друга целуют...)Ставлю в круг по принципу мальчик, девочка человек 20, можно больше. прошу под музыку ( ритмичную) передавать поцелуй. Справа налево, например. Т.е. мальчик целует девочку , стоящую слева, та целует мальчика, тот следующую девочку и т.д. Музыка останавливается, у какой пары поцелуй застрял, та и покудает круг. И так до тех пор, пока не останется последняя пара, иногда две пары. ну тут я говорю, что это - настоящие любители и ценители поцелуев, наверное, долго тренировались и бла-бла-бла. Короче, приз - им и бурные авации. Часто бывает, они друг друга и не знают путем. Ну, всем приятно без исключения.

----------


## optimistka17

Тут и музычка должна быть соответстствующая... Я бы поставила таркановский ремикс. Там есть великолепное "Чмок","Чмок"...:tongue:

----------


## Вета

Сугробы, сумерки, мороз -
Картина вполне новогодняя... 
А также море нежных грез, 
И сладких слез, и алых роз... Мечтаем о любви сегодня!             
Мужчины, хочу я вопросик задать. Хором должны мне все отвечать.

•	Вы слышали все непременно, как Париса любила... (Елена) – получает жетон

•	А теперь женщинам вопрос  - выйдя однажды на райскую поляну, предложила Ева яблоко кому?.. …(Адаму) (жетон)

•	Этот вопрос вам, мужчины, скажите, цветы кому Мастер дарил?.. …(Маргарите)

•	Женщины, не ответить на этот вопрос было б нам странно: Людмила любила конечно.. ..(Руслана). 

•	Мужчины, вопрос вам задать я посмею, Кого обожал Дон Кихот?.. Дульсинею. 

•	Порой становился от ревности белым обманутый муж Дездемоны..ну, женщины, ….   Отелло. 

•	А мужчины историю видели эту в театре — Предан Антоний был...    Клеопатре. 

•	Испытывать девушек долго не стану: Кого же любила Изольда?.. Тристана. 

•	Со времен Шекспира, говорят, Прекрасней пары не было и нету. Каждый жест ловил и каждый взгляд Юный Ромео, влюбленный в... Джульетту. 

И это далеко не все любовные истории. Я приглашаю к конкурсу
знатоков Love story, да не одних, а со своею парой.
_В центр выходят получившие жетоны за правильные ответы и, пригласив себе пару, _ 
Обычай есть в Австралии, в Англии, в Болгарии
Ночью новогоднею друг друга целовать. 
Я предлагаю нашим победителям круг образовать,
Сейчас мы в поцелуйчики будем играть. 
Парочки, должны передавать вы по кругу 
Под быструю музыку поцелуй друг другу.
 Как только музыка оборвется — 
Из круга выходит тот, у кого поцелуй остается, 
Да не один, а с парой своею – 
Музыку дайте да побыстрее!      _Проводится конкурс.
                                   «ЦЕЛУЙ-ЦЕЛУЙ»     П.Нарцисс_

Ну что же, молодцы! Быстрее всех поцеловались, 
Видимо, где-то уже тренировались. 

_Победителям вручаются подарки _ 
Желают счастья нового друзьям под Новый год.
Простите бестолковую – скажу наоборот!
Я пью за старую любовь, за счастье прежних дней,
Ведь ваша старая любовь, чем дальше, тем нежней!
Пусть будет крепок старый дом, а старый муж – любим,
Ведь вы делились с ним теплом не мало долгих зим!
Я пью за старую любовь, за верную жену, 
Ей, восхищаясь вновь и вновь, люби её одну!

•	Поднимем же стаканы за возвышенную любовь, поднимающую нас до небес!

----------


## optimistka17

Мужчины,помните,  испил Волконский чашу
Любви и страсти к девушке ,,,Наташе!

  Дамам предлагает Кнопочка, сыграем в Угадайку
Скоро на Луну отправиться..... Незнайка!

Для Примадонны Господа на все готовый
 Бывший муж с фамилиеей ....Киркоров!

Ассоль с бессоницей уж много дней
Куда ,дывченки ,потерялся...Грей!

Серый Волк далеко ведь не лапочка.
 Его ведь ,мужчины, влечет наша.... Шапочка!


       Возможно кто-то решит дополнить . будут еще пары ,-вместе срифмуем...

----------


## CMEJIoCTb

Всем Привет!!! Большое Спасибо всем за конкурсы и за инфу, немножко из всего взял себе. Сам я диджей, работаю с разными тамадами, в основном с девушками и женщинами. КАК тесен наш мир=) у нас проводят такие же конкурсы и сценарии торжеств также похожи=). Большой популярностью у нас пользуется костюмированное шоу, которое всегда проходит на УРА. Кому если интересно, могу поподробнее об этом написать(смысл, как и что надо).
Я напишу конкурс который всегда походит супер.Называется ФАРТУКИ.
Понадобится немного импровизации,( а может и не надо=)2 фартука        желательно прикольных и 10 карточек(5 со словом жених и 5 со словом невеста)
   После того как молодые распределили свои основные семейные обязанности(у каждой тамады они по-своему), тамада просит гостей помочь распределить оставшиеся обязанности.И задает вопросы в стихах, например: Кто будет кофе в постель подавать? (в зале тянут руки, она подходит с карточками к одному из гостей, тот тянет и в мик говорит  напр. НЕВеста
:А кто будет одежду стирать? (к др. гостю, тот тянет и орет Жених, при этом карточки остаются у гостей, чтоб не сбежали=)
:А кто будет вкусный готовить обед? и тд 
Всего 10 вопросов(извините остальные не помню)
Итак а теперь мы говорим, что наши молодые такие неопытные (или чтото в этом роде) и что им надо показать как это все делается=) Так что дорогие друзья, давайте выходим и строимся в 2 команды(одна команда те, вытянул карточку ЖЕНИХ, вторая соответственно НЕвеста, должно получится 10 человек по 5 в команде. Они строятся в затылок друг другу, впереди них на расстоянииот 3-4 метров ставятся напротив каждой каманды 2 стула, на каждом из которых лежит или висит фартук.
ВАша задача танцуя подойти к своему фартуку и также танцуя под определенную музыку выполнять ту работу, которую я вам скажу-говорит тамада.Итак поехали!
1)Макарена(Или ваше чтонить)Первые участники танцуя подходим к фартукам,одеваем их и танцуя начинаем.... подметать пол.Активнее,активнее,столько грязи на полу(импровизация)
Тамада:Итак молодые, вы научились подметать пол? нееет?=)Ну тогда продолжаем подметать=)И когда они скажут ДА сразу же включается др.музыка, те кто учавствовал фартуки кладет обратно на стул и выходят вторые участники.
2)у меня Танго. Вторые участники танцуя одеваем фартуки и начинаем (например) эти полы мыть. Плохо плохо что то моем(ну там сами=))и опять спрашиваем у молодых.
3)у меня минус Буратино.все также,танцуя Выходим и начинаем мыть посуду.
4)Лебединое озеро. Танцуя выходим и танцуя начинаем везде вытирать пыль
5)Рок-н-рол(Rock Around The Clock) Танцуя выходим и танцуя начинаем с большими сумками носится по магазинам скупая все подряд!!!
Всем участникам спасибо.
фуу, вроде всЁ, если что сами дополните ченить=)
Еще есть у меня 2 забойных 100% конкурса , когда тамада уходит я их сам бывает провожу. Называются: 1)Выстроиться  2)дурдом=).
Если надо кому могу потом описать, они проходят на ура!!

----------


## optimistka17

Если конкурсы проходят на ура, то их не потом ,а прямо сейчас лучше бы на Форум выложить... Плиз...

----------


## Орбита

"Ловелас" - игра. Вызываю 3-х мужчин, вручаю им открытки и прошу (подводку можно любую сделать) за 1 минуту собрать автографы женщин в виде следов губной помады. Кто больше ( считаем все хором), тот и ловелас, тому и приз. А в итоге говорю: "Каждый женский поцелуй - обещание танца. Так что не теряйте времени, вам сегодня придется весь вечер провести на танцплощадке!" Некоторые ведущие не на открытки просят собрать автографы, а на лицо. Но я не сторонница такого издевательства.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Если надо кому могу потом описать, они проходят на ура!!


Вы наверное, супердиджей, если еще и конкурсы проводите!!! Везет же тем дамам, которые с вами работают! 
И очень большая просьба - расскажите про конкурсы! так хочется свежего! И главное, такого, что всегда проходит на ура! Тут у нас много новичков, и для нас - это находка! Пока на собственном опыте проверишь, что проходит хорошо, не один банкет подпортишь! Спасибо за ранее, после праздников, когда будет посвободнее с удовольствием бы пообщалась с вами по поводу музыки!!! Диджеи нас не часто посещают!Так что давайте дружить, приходите почаще!!!:smile:

----------


## Запах Дождя

*CMEJIoCTb*,
 да, опишите свои конкурсы :)) Заинтриговало название "Дурдом" :)))

----------


## Орбита

Что за "Дурдом"? Ну-ка, ну-ка!...

----------


## optimistka17

Наша предновогодка-это сплошной дурдом! А тут конкурс стаким интригующим названием... Мне тоже интересно , ну что за ДУРДОМ? (в который Вы играете, а мы в нем живем...)

----------


## CMEJIoCTb

что такое, написал конкурс,отправил и...нетю((

----------


## CMEJIoCTb

Расширенном режиме отправил-нету, а быстрый ответ пришел.Старался набивал....эххххх.Ладно, завтра еще разочек напишу.

----------


## Dium

> Как раз мариныно пиво очень легко под зиму переделываеся. Просто к каждой баночке пива надо присандалить елочку, вырезанную из картона. Крепим скотчем. Кстати, для затровочки к какой-то баночке прибабахаем и тараньку... По тексту просто :"Где мы с детства подарки ищем?" Правильно, под елочкой . Вот она,- праздничная шеренга елочек. И погнали... А что касается лыж,то все делается буквально С детских лыж снимаются крепления,приделывается прочная резинка и по очереди всей командой бегаем снимая, одевая лыжи. Когда с лыжными палками,а когда и без...Это,собственно как веселые старты...  Вариант летней олимпиады,-эстафета в ластах .


А Вы умничка!!!!!! Все время свое индивидуальное! Я тоже люблю , когда от души и своя изюминка есть!!!!

----------


## Sergej Predtchenko

привет,всем
кто делал сказку"Репка", когда дед чёт кричит, потом бабка и т д
скиньте пожста по мылу или подскажите где найти (может и с музычкой что-нить совместить мона)
serbel77@mail.ru
спасибки

----------


## Марья

*Sergej Predtchenko*,
 Сережа, пожалуйста, только не репку! Она, многострадалица уже в любых вариантах и импровизациях устарела. Хотя сама идея сказки по=прежнему вызывает интерес. Здесь на форуме и теремок выбрасывали и курочку рябу и всяких принцев с принцессами и зимних сказок. Берите любое из множества, а репку давайте на покой отправим?...

----------


## optimistka17

Сережа, все просто ,опускаешься ниже текста сообщения, видишь полосочку БЫСТРЫЙ ПЕРЕХОД Остаешься в нашем разделе Для ведущихВыскакивает таблица наших тем, идешь на 2ю страницу. Тебе нужна тема Свадебные сказки(туда давно не заглядывали,поэтому 2я страница). Там несколько вариантов репки, читай с середины...
 Успехов тебе,коллега!

----------


## CMEJIoCTb

Итак,как обещал, описываю конкурс "дурдом". Подходит абсолютно на любые торжества.Может для кого то он не новый, но по крайней мере я в инете его еще не видел.
Вызываются 5 человек из зала со своими стульями=)Садятся лицом к залу рядом друг с другом.Тамада говорит: А сейчас дорогие друзья,вы должны будете танцевать сидя на стуле,не вставать,не переворачиваться.Поехали!!( я ставлю песенку Иванова-студент в ремиксе).Активнее,активнее двигаемся!!(все стараются так=))Стоп.
А теперь задание усложняется, представьте, что ваши ножки прилипли намертво к полу, так что теперь танцуем уже без ног!!Поехали!!(я ставлю Antifunky-Jump вырезку)Потанцевали.стоп
А теперь задание еще усложняется,А теперь представьте, что ваши ручки приклеены к коленкам, так что кладем ручки на коленки и танцуем уже без них!!!!Поехали!!( я ставлю Маргарита в ремиксе сразу с первого куплета).Потанцевали.стоп
Задание всё ещё больше начинает усложняться,а теперь представьте, что вас парализовало и у вас осталась двигаться одна голова!!Так что теперь танцуем одной головой(я ставлю Speedmaster-What is love c дубаса).
А теперь последнее задание, представьте, что Вас почти полностью парализовало и осталось двигаться ТОЛЬКО одноЛИЦО=)!!!Так что танцуем теперь одним лицом, бровками,ушками,язычком,губами,глазками!!!Танцуем!!!(я ставлю Smash-летящей походкой с припева)Здесь немного подольше держу музыку))))))
Станцевали. Тамада(обращается к залу):А теперь вашими аплодисментами мы и определим самого "больного" В нашем сумашедшем доме.Аплодисменты участнику №1 и тд.......
Вот собственно и все.)))))))

----------


## CMEJIoCTb

Очень надеюсь, что кому-нибудь пригодится этот конкурс)).

----------


## olgaring

Иногда использую эту игру, правда у меня она называется " Слабое звено" Юбиляр в жюри . Вызываю всех желающих танцевать и прошу под медленную музыку танцевать в парах быстро. Затем жюри удаляет плохо танцующих, далее идут стулья. как у Вас., но жюри после каждого этапа удаляет слабейших. Говоря " Вы Слабое звено!!!"

----------


## Инна Р.

> Итак,как обещал, описываю конкурс "дурдом".


А может и музыку подкинете, обрезанную? Заранее спасибо, извините за наглость! А за конкурс - спасибо!:smile: Весело, но слова -порализовало-надо убрать! Это не для праздника! Лучше как - то по другому обыграть- вы засунули ноги в тазик с горячей водой, балдеете, а тут такая музыка заводная!!! В следующий раз - а теперь ноги в тазу, а вы вспомнили, что шарфик не довязали, руки заняты - спицы с вязанием... и т.д.

----------


## Януська

У меня в субботу свадьба на 80 человек. Хочу провести эстафету. Раньше у меня мужики в юбках и платках бегали. Но я это уже так давно провожу, что кажется весь город знает. 
И вот сейчас купила 2 ковбойские шляпы. И вот думаю как сделать. Пока мысль такая: Набрать 2 команды по 3 чела. Выстроить их в 2 колонны. Перед ними посадить на расстоянии девушку на стуле. А командам тоже выдать по одному стулу (типа конь!). Задача будет такая: Ковбой доскакивает до девушки целует руку, и возвращается обратно, переодевают шляпу следующему и скачет он и т.д. Какая команда это быстрее сделает та и победила. (Предположительно все будет проходить под песню Руки вверх "Атаман") Пока мысль такая. 
Но вот терзают меня смутные сомнения: А не слишком ли это просто. И вообще будет ли смешно. Как вы думаете форумчане? Может усложнить как то? Или 2 тура каких нибудь разных сделать...

----------


## Марья

*Януська*,
 Яна, а администрация кафе не порвет тебя, если эти стулья-лошади развалятся под седоками?  А сама эстафета мне кажется интересной. Можно еще добавить какой-нибудь клич в момент передачи шляпы и коня. А насчет просто - не переживай. прелесть эстафет не в сложности, а в азарте

----------


## optimistka17

У меня этот конкурс проходит на ура. Называю его "Танцы сидя."
Для начала предупреждаю, что хоть и есть на танцполе несколько стульев, но бегать вокруг них мы не будем.Есть два обязательных условия:1 Стул не сдвигается с места.2Пятая точка не отрывается от стула Муз. рокнролл
После первого этапа говорю, что теперь ноги отдыхают, а танцуют только руки ,плечи и голова. Лезгинка
После второго этапа говорю:" Начинаем лечебный сеанс , избавляемся от остереохондроза(отложение солей), старательно вращаем головой". 
А на последнем этапе просто спрашиваю.Как вы думаете,это все? Как правило кто-то говорит, что нет. Да, теперь,кто может шевелит ушами, кто хочет подмигивает, надувает щечки, облизывает губки,-словом танцует только мимика лица.Муз. Губки бантиком
 Я собственно и приглашаю на конкурс тех, кто хочет посидеть на стульчике и приз заработать. Никакого ДУРДОМА! Люди и так выступают в роли бесплатных клоунов....:tongue:

----------


## optimistka17

Яночка! Более мягкий вариант,это оседлав не стул, а длинный шар скакать как бы на коне. Можно не только руку целовать, но и каждый ковбой еще и цветок даме вручает..

----------


## olgaring

Когда-то давно, я со своими учениками проводила такую эстафету. У нас были лошади, но так как возможности купить специальные детские на палочках у нас не было , были сделаны наши лошади из щёток на палке. На щётку надевается носок , придаём форму морды , рисуем глаза и вперёд! В кармане пистолет, который надо на ходу вытащить и положить на место. Подбежать к девочке , поцеловать руку и назад...

----------


## olgaring

Загадка.

У Шварцнегера это большое,
У Джеки Чана - маленькое, 
Римский папа этим не пользуется 
А у Валерии этого нет вообще?

----------


## Марья

*olgaring*,
 Фамилия?

----------


## Dium

> Рассказываю пивной конкурс. Во время застолья спрашиваю "какие вы знаете марки пива?"Каждого мужика, кто хоть что-то вякнул, зову на танц пол,якобы за призом Мне надо 6 человек И,обязательно, мужиков(Если попались дамы,то даю им в руки какую-то мелочевку и отпускаю с миром) Оставшимся 6 мужикам вручаю 6 бутылок БЕЗАЛКОГОЛЬНОГО! пива(мне дремучие ,горючие смеси не нужны) Раз пиво без градусов, то и пить его мы будем,словно дети малые..Предлагаю бутылку открыть и на горлышко напялить детскую соску. Сейчас к Новому году в магазинах появились Шапки в виде Пивных Бокалов. Пьем на скорость  под музычку________? 2этап финал. А результат выпитого у вас отразился где? Нет, не на роже, а на пузе ... Дефиле пивных животиков... Мужики идут по кругу, выпячивая живот. Желательно, конечно, оголить животик...Тут опять же надо муз_____ А еще песня под вручение призов и когда участники возвращаются на свои места____Я-то этот конкурс еще не проводила...  Его мне подарила подруга-ученица-коллега Мы с ней по 6 шляп уже купили, но без музыкальной подложки я его проводить и не буду..


А что, если потом устроить измерение сантиметровой лентой пивных животиков и наградить призом и номинацией "Пивной животик"

----------


## optimistka17

Нет, сантиметровую ленту побоку, пока будем измерять, весь настрой пропадет  А номинацую "Пивной животик", так это завсегда,пожалуйста И наградную ленту в виде связки вяленых бычков оденем...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Девочки, а я использую эти загадки! И мне они очень нравятся!
Главное как их преподнести!
на последней свадьбе за з столом( ессссесно кАдА народ уже подогретый - на трезвак низзззя такое загадывать!)
Так гости старшего поколения сначала сдерженно посмеивались, а потом, кАдА молодёжь до икотки начинала ржать (ессссесно я комментировала такой смех!) - всё прошло на Ура!

И действительно, эти загадки из мурзилки и Весёлых картинок!

----------


## Pugachiha

> Девочки, а я использую эти загадки! И мне они очень нравятся!
> Главное как их преподнести!


Я эти загадки иногда провожу (правда уже больше года случая не представлялось). Главное угадать публику. Последний раз это была сидячая, да ещё такая чопорная свадьба! Ну они меня и разозлили. Надо было видеть, как вытянулись их лица после первой загадки, как было видно, когда заработали интенсивно их мозги на второй, и как бабы первые стали угадывать третью, перекрикивая друг друга :Vah:  
И дальше всех (и меня в том числе) попустило и свадьба пошла по накатанной  kuku
Так что не так уж это и ужасно   :Aga:

----------


## Dium

> Я эти загадки иногда провожу (правда уже больше года случая не представлялось). Главное угадать публику. Последний раз это была сидячая, да ещё такая чопорная свадьба! Ну они меня и разозлили. Надо было видеть, как вытянулись их лица после первой загадки, как было видно, когда заработали интенсивно их мозги на второй, и как бабы первые стали угадывать третью, перекрикивая друг друга 
> И дальше всех (и меня в том числе) попустило и свадьба пошла по накатанной  kuku
> Так что не так уж это и ужасно


Однажды эти загадки спасли меня тоже. Случайно оказались в конце папки. Свет отключили на часа два, народ начал пить, есть. Скукота.Музыка утихла, а как раз разгар танцев был. Ну думаю, все напьются! :( И решила испробовать! Помогло! да так, что потом кричали еще, еще. Хорошо, что с собой были!!! так что с собой можно взять, смотреть по компании:)

----------


## Dium

Что еще такого можно предложить?????? Фантазий много!!! но боюсь повторитсяяяя!!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Проводила на днях юбилей. перед каждым тостом загадывала загадки, которые Ильич подогнал. 
Что надо делать, когда видишь маленького зеленого человечка?
Правильно, переходить дорогу.
А что надо делать когда видишь наполненный бокал или рюмку? Правильно, сказать тост и выпить. 
И остальное в том же духе. За каждый правильный ответ вручала маленький приз.

----------


## Орбита

Девочки-мальчики, а где найти те загадки, ктр. Ильич подогнал? У меня в запасе масса таких загадок, но они надоедают постепенно. Мож, что-то новое появилось?

----------


## optimistka17

Надеюсь, что Ильич не будет ругаться ,если я его материал на Форум выставлю..

.
1.Что нужно делать, когда видишь зеленого человечка? 
ОТВЕТ:(Переходить улицу.) 

2.Что такое: маленькое, серого цвета и весит 3 килограмма? 
ОТВЕТ:(Мышь, у которой проблемы с весом.) 

3.Зеленое, в пятнах, прыгает. 
ОТВЕТ:(Десантник.) 

Какая женщина сначала трется около тебя, а потом требует деньги? 
ОТВЕТ:(Кондуктор в трамвае.) 

4.Что это такое: в белых кружевах, мычит и по земле ползает? 
ОТВЕТ:(Нажравшаяся невеста.) 

5.Что это такое: много голов, хвост длинный, глаза горят, яйца маленькие и грязные? 
ОТВЕТ:(Очередь за яйцами по 90 копеек 80-х годов ХХ века.) 

6.Какое растение все знают? 
ОТВЕТ:(Хрен.) 

7.Что имеет голову, но не имеет мозгов? 
ОТВЕТ:(Сыр, лук, чеснок.) 

8.Один глаз, один рог, но не носорог? 
ОТВЕТ:(Корова из-за угла выглядывает.) 

9.Какое слово начинается с трех букв "Г" и заканчивается тремя буквами "Я"? 
ОТВЕТ:("Тригонометрия".)

Что такое один нуль? 
ОТВЕТ:(Лысый.) 

Что такое два нуля? 
ОТВЕТ:(Туалет.) 

Что такое три нуля? 
ОТВЕТ:(Лысый в туалете.) 

Что такое четыре нуля? 
ОТВЕТ:(Двое лысых в туалете.) 

Что такое пять нулей? 
ОТВЕТ:(Олимпиада.) 

Что такое шесть нулей? 
ОТВЕТ:(Лысый на олимпиаде.) 

Что такое семь нулей? 
ОТВЕТ:(Олимпийский туалет.) 

Что такое восемь нулей? 
ОТВЕТ:(Лысый в олимпийском туалете.) 

Что нельзя сделать в космосе? 
ОТВЕТ:(Повеситься.) 

Что такое: 15 см в длину, 7 см в ширину и очень нравится женщинам? 
ОТВЕТ:(Банкнота в 100$.) 

10.В каком случае шесть детей, две собаки, четверо взрослых, забравшись под один зонтик, не намокнут? 
ОТВЕТ:(Если не будет дождя.) 

11.Эти три телезвезды хорошо известны каждому из нас. Блондина зовут Степан, шатена зовут Филипп. А как зовут лысого? 
ОТВЕТ:(Хрюша.) 

12.Не лает, не кусается, а так же называется. 
ОТВЕТ:(@) 

13.Мальчик с девочкой в траве что-то делали на "Е". 
ОТВЕТ:(Ели землянику.) 

14.Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое? 
ОТВЕТ:(Internet.) 

15.С горки ползком, в горку бегом. 
ОТВЕТ:(Сопля.) 

16.Встанет, до небу достанет. 
ОТВЕТ:(Радуга.) 

17.Что нельзя съесть на завтрак? 
ОТВЕТ:(Обед и ужин.) 

18.Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы? 
ОТВЕТ:(Лысый.) 

19.Что такое синее золото? 
ОТВЕТ: (Любимая жена напилась.)
20.Два кольца, два конца... 
ОТВЕТ: (Очень навороченный Новый Русский.) 

21.В пустыне лежит мертвый мужчина. За плечами мешок, на поясе фляга с водой. На многие километры вокруг нет ни единой живой души. От чего умер человек и что в его мешке? 
ОТВЕТ:(Человек умер от удара об землю, а в мешке - парашют, который не раскрылся.) 

22.Чем отличается педагог от педофила? 
ОТВЕТ:(Педофил по-настоящему любит детей.) 

23.В 12-этажном доме есть лифт. На первом этаже живет всего 2 человека, от этажа к этажу количество жильцов увеличивается вдвое. Какая кнопка в лифте этого дома нажимается чаще других? 
ОТВЕТ:(Независимо от распределения жильцов по этажам, кнопка "1".) 

24. Маленькое, желтенькое под кроватью лежит, на "З" начинается. 
ОТВЕТ:(Копейка. Почему на "З"? Закатилась...)

----------


## ruslava

> 22.Чем отличается педагог от педофила? 
> ОТВЕТ:(Педофил по-настоящему любит детей.)


О ужаССССССССССС!

----------


## optimistka17

Отсюда вывод,-сначала внимательно прочитай,а потом используй в работе..... Эти глупости не Ильич ведь придумал...

----------


## Татьянка

> О ужаССССССССССС!


 :Aga:  :mad: :eek:  :Tu:   и ведь кто-то использует..... а кто-то отгадывает....




> Отсюда вывод,-сначала внимательно прочитай,а потом используй в работе..... Эти глупости не Ильич ведь придумал...


 :Ok:   :flower:   Хорошо сказано!!!

----------


## Орбита

Тем не менее, спасибо за загадки. Кое-что можно взять на вооружение. Конечно, надо грань видеть...

----------


## V.Kostrov

Конкурс не простой технически, но прикольный.

Реквизит: Закрытые плотные наушники, хорошо подойдут радио наушники. В смысле без проводов. Или наушники с длинным проводом. И микрофон, тоже желательно радио, без провода.
Подготавливаются два плюса, один минус и тексты на бумаге.

Вызываются два участника. Обоим даются тексты песен.
Сначала, первому одеваются наушники и включается плюс и в наушники, и в зал. Он должен петь вместе с плюсом. Но звукарь время от времени, в самые прикольные или сложные моменты убирает звук в зал, а микрофон и плюс в наушниках оставляет. И так несколько раз. Получается все мимо нот и прикольно.

Потом вызывается второй участник. Он то конечно слышал как это все будет и уже готов к этому, но не тут то было. 
В наушники выдается плюс прямо с плеера (звукарь переключает наушники), а в зал выдается схожий по темпу и размеру минус совсем другой песни. И получается полный прикол.

Тут только надо подобрать плюс и минус, что бы они были очень схожи и очень узнаваемы.

Если это сложно, то можно просто, так же как с первым участником поступить. Мы так делали. Все равно, даже если последующие участники уже знают весь прикол, получается прикольно. Можно несколько человек вызвать. И каждому разные песни.

----------


## optimistka17

> Тут только надо подобрать плюс и минус, что бы они были очень схожи и очень узнаваемы.


подскажи,если можно, что-то с конкретными примерами...



> даются тексты песен


 Какие проходят гарантированно весело?

----------


## Анюша

*vekos*,
 Да, если не сложно, поделитесь... какие песни хорошо идут и с минусовками каких песен они неплохо сочетаются....

----------


## V.Kostrov

> какие песни хорошо идут и с минусовками каких песен они неплохо сочетаются....


Ну здесь четкой рекомендации нет. дело в том, что в основном проводили этот конкурс с несколькими участниками и были только плюса, ну как с первым участником. Тут подходят любые известные и узнаваемые песни. К примеру: Женская- это "Хуторянка" Ротару, а мужская- это "Я люблю тебя до слез" Серова.
А вот с минусом мы проводили только один раз и было так: Минус был "Черный кот" Агузаровой, а плюс в наушниках и текст- "Шоколадный заяц" Пьера Нарцыса. Конечно не очень все подходило, но ржачка была конкретная. Да тут самое главное как споют и сыграют участники. Их надо предупреждать, что бы они представляли себя на сцене и полностью входили в образ. Конечно, лучше бы подобрать более схожие минус и плюс, но у нас были вот такие.

----------


## Анюша

Спасибочки....

----------


## optimistka17

Предлагаю вашему вниманию сказку-игру, которую нашла в древней книжке советских времен.
    Кукушка и воробей.
    Сказка-игра.
левая рука-хором- кукушка
правая рука-хором-Воробей

 Жила была одна Кукушка
 и жил -был старый Воробей
как лента узкая речушка
Лишь разделяла двух друзей.

Наш Воробей имел свой угол
 В лесной сторожке,над окном,
Он был известен всей округе
Как лучший врач в краю лесном.

Лечил он птиц и насекомых
Козявок, бабочек,стрекоз..
Среди больных,его знакомых,
Был даже сам почтенный дрозд

Ну а Какушка не из знатных,
(Она в глуши лесной жила)
Зато у птиц,подруг пернатых,
 Вещуньей доброю слыла...

Пестра, нарядна,как игрушка,
Встречая радостно гостей,
Была горда весьма Кукушка,
Когда в гостях был Воробей!

Но как-то раз моя вострушка
Спор подняла среди друзей
"Полезней я",-кричит Кукушка
"Нет,я",щебечет Воробей!.

Сова,кукушкина подружка, 
Всем говорила,-верьте ей
"Три дня проплакала Кукушка,
Не плакал только Воробей"

Прошли зима ,весна и лето
Промчалась осень им во след.
Ну, а друзья за время это,
Не помирились еще,нет...

Давно не слышала опушка
Веселый шум лесных друзей.
Была упрямою Кукушка
Настойчив был и Воробей.

Однажды белка увидала,-
Лежит Кукушка на боку...
"Неужто птица захворала... 
Кому ж кричать теперь "ку-ку"?

И впрямь, лежит в жару кукушка
А пульс, точаще, то слабей.
Болит живот,крыло и ушко...
Ах,где ты,доктор Воробей?

А Воробей,узнав про горе
Поник печально головой
Забыв о тягостном раздоре,
Спешит на помощь он к больной.

Болезнь прошла, жива старушка
И вот опять среди друзей.
На солнце греется Кукушка,
А рядом-доктор Воробей!


 После рассказа можно распросить детей,кто же полезней 
Поговорить о дружбе между Воробьем и Кукушкой 
 вобщем, это замечательная сказка пусть будет моим вложением  в вашу копилку(Для тех, кто все же  решится работать на детских праздниках)

----------


## вика ромме

всем привет  :Ok:  предлагаю такую игру со свистком и прошу её оценить заискренность не обижаюсь
на площадке ставяться примерно 12 стульев в круг парни садяться во внутрь круга а примерно 6 девушек выходят с зала и не подсматривают
ведущая тоесть я становлюсь в центре круга и тихо обьясняю что у меня на шеи взади пониже привязан свисток ваша задача свиснуть и делать вид что у вас в руках свисток и вы его передаёте соседу  тут заходят девушки только 2 и им обьясняю ваша задача услышав свисток быстро обыскать подозреваемого и отдать мне кто не понял свисток у меня всегда взади услышав свисток девушки бросаються на парней и обыскивают даже меня толкают мол не мешайся а я в другой стороне круга  спиной подхожу там свистят по новому ....... и картина продолжаеться пока не сменяться девчата ........:biggrin:

----------


## юрик71

*вика ромме,*
без обид
ну это не конкурс, а садистский прикол.
по моему  на фишку не тянет

----------


## optimistka17

> без обид
> ну это не конкурс, а садистский прикол.
> по моему на фишку не тянет


 И я тогоже мнения... Вика. А ты вообще хоть какое-то понятие о проведении праздников имеешь или только делаешь первые шаги?

----------


## вика ромме

> И я тогоже мнения... Вика. А ты вообще хоть какое-то понятие о проведении праздников имеешь или только делаешь первые шаги?


а над кем я издеваюсь у меня все смеються и никто не обижаеться  а на ваш вопрос я по моему представлялась и писала про себя всё а на ваш вопрос отвечаю что имею бооооольшое понятие если что то с 89 года и ооооочень успешно вот так :Ok:

----------


## Марья

*вика ромме*,
 Вика, без обид.... Очень трудно читать без знаков препинания. Я не хочу, чтобы вновь поднялся спор по поводу грамотности, но НИЧЕГО я не поняла из твоего сообщения... А очень хотелось бы...

----------


## Запах Дождя

Сорри за оффтоп,
*Вика*, я извиняюсь, но трудно читать ваши сообщения. Вы не знаете, где находятся знаки препинания. Давайте начнем с точек и запятых :) Итак, точка - две руки на клавеатуре, под вашей правой рукой, нижний ряд буквенный самая последняя клавиша. На ней нарисованно обычно знак вопроса, косуха, и точка... Нашла? попрубуй ее кликнуть. (это если русский шрифт, если латинский, то там не точка) Теперь запятая при русской раскладке. Та же клавиша, но еще дополнительно кликаем клафишу "shift"+ знакомая нам уже клавиша. Получилось?

Ну вот, пока писала, Мария тоже написала :) Оказывается, не я одна не понимаю :)

----------


## Януська

Суть конкурса я поняла, но не поняла одного, если свисток висит у вас "взади" то чем же вы в него дуете? :biggrin:

----------


## вика ромме

> всем привет  предлагаю такую игру со свистком ,и прошу её оценить, заискренность не обижаюсь!!!!!
> на площадке ставяться примерно 12 стульев, в круг парни садяться во внутрь круга ,а примерно 6 девушек выходят с зала и не подсматривают,
> ведущая тоесть я становлюсь в центре круга и тихо обьясняю что у меня на шеи взади пониже привязан свисток, ваша задача свиснуть и делать вид что у вас в руках свисток и вы его передаёте соседу , тут заходят девушки только 2 !!!  и им обьясняю ваша задача ,услышав свисток быстро обыскать подозреваемого и отдать мне ,(кто не понял свисток у меня всегда взади) услышав свисток девушки бросаються на парней и обыскивают даже меня толкают мол не мешайся ;;а я в другой стороне круга  спиной подхожу(К ПАРНЯМ )там свистят по новому ....... и картина продолжаеться; пока не сменяться девчата ........:biggrin:









ТЕПЕРЬ ЛУЧШЕ  ???? РУССКАЯ ТАСТАТУРА НЕ СРАБАТЫВАЕТ /SORRY/

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девчёнки, хватит прикалываться над человеком! Я понимаю, что вы по доброму, но как бы не обидеть ни за что. А мы то сколько ошибок делаем!

----------


## вика ромме

> а над кем я издеваюсь??? у меня все смеються; и никто не обижаеться , а на ваш вопрос я по моему представлялась и писала про себя ,всё .а на ваш вопрос отвечаю :что имею бооооольшое понятие НАСЧЁТ СВАДЕБ  с 89 года и ооооочень успешно вот так


 .........





может вы и не можете понять эту игру ,никто не заставляет,спасибо за мнение ,но почему то у меня она проходит хорошо!! девчата смеються; главное не затягивать эту игру ; и парням нравиться когда их  везде начинают обыскивать!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Марья

Никто и не думал прикалываться... Если бы мне сообщение было неинтересно, так хоть скоко там ошибок - мимо пропустила и все... А я хочу общаться, я хочу понять - что человек  пытается МНЕ сказать...

----------


## вика ромме

[QUOTE=Януська;806688]Суть конкурса я поняла, но не поняла одного, если свисток висит у вас "взади" то чем же вы в него дуете? :biggrin:[/QUOTE





ДА НЕ Я В НЕГО ДУУУЮ!!!! а парни, сидящие в кругу на стульях:eek:

----------


## Запах Дождя

Ой, Вика, теперь значительно легче читать ваши сообщения, спасибо!!! 
*VETER NAMERENJA*, мы не обижали Вику, понимаем, что она не умеет пользоваться компом, поэтому и учили, где на клавиатуре что :) Мне вот сложно было, методом тыка всему сама училась... Дооолго училась. А Вика, умница, быстро учится :)

----------


## вика ромме

[QUOTE=Запах Дождя;806645]Сорри за оффтоп,
:) Итак, точка - две руки на клавеатуре, под вашей правой рукой, нижний ряд буквенный самая последняя клавиша. На ней нарисованно обычно знак вопроса, косуха, и точка... Нашла? попрубуй ее кликнуть. (это если русский шрифт, если латинский, то там не точка) Теперь запятая при русской раскладке. Та же клавиша, но еще дополнительно кликаем клафишу "shift"+ знакомая нам уже клавиша. Получилось?



ладно если будут проблемы с моей тастатурой ,только к вам обращусь, вы так умеете хорошо учить!!!!!!  самое главное двумя руками ..........................................можно было сказать просто, а не столько писать,не лень----???????

----------


## optimistka17

Вика! Меня 2 месяца назад тоже все учили. Я ж и вопросительный знак найти не могла. И писала все в строчку, потому как не знала ,как сделать переход строки. 
Еще 2 месяцев не прошло, как на форуме зарегистрировалась, а уже многое освоила. 
И у тебя все получится...

----------


## Запах Дождя

не лень, я сейчас сериал смотрю, одним пальцем пишу, иногда двумя :))) (Там, где шифт надо одновременно нажимать) :)

дальше будем учиться цитировать :)
итак, когда цитируем сообщение, главное, чтоб цитата начиналась и заканчивалась вот этими символами [ QUOTE ][ /QUOTE ]
*



			
				тогда получится так
			
		

*
если же нарушим и, допустим, в конце удалим квадратную скобку и косуху, 

*[QUOTE]то получится вот такое QUOTE]*

Вика, а ты вообще удаляешь последнюю служебную команду, 

*[QUOTE]вот и получается вот так*

Надеюсь, доступно объяснила на примерах?

----------


## baranvagalina

*Запах Дождя*,
 Подскажите мне-как выделить чужое сообщение-или часть его--чтобы ответить ,ну чтоб понятно было(т.е. вставить цитату из чужого сообщения).Она голубеньким цветом  выделена? Я вот не знаю.

----------


## optimistka17

Галочка! Все просто. Проводишь правой кнопкой мышки по тексту. Цитата получается на синем фоне. Потом щелкни на фразу ЦИТАТА ВЫДЕЛЕННОГО, Она у тебя слева , внизу , в аватаре. Нужная тебе фраза перескочит в твое новое  сообщение.

----------


## zhak

> Нужная тебе фраза перескочит в твое новое  сообщение.


 Спасибо,как доходчиво обьяснили,а я тыкалась,как слепой котенок.
 Можно,наверное этот конкурс чуть-чуть облагородить.Пусть будет неопытная девушка и "бывалая" женщина.Мужчин поменьше.Ищут же вклады в банк,заначки.Может сначала пусть молодость поищет,а потом "опыт"продемонстрирует свое преимущество и даже найдет.

----------


## baranvagalina

> фраза перескочит в твое новое сообщение.
> __________________


УРА!!!!!!!!!!! Получилось!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо тебе!!!!! :flower:

----------


## zhak

А у вас у всех еще внизу адрес.Это как?

----------


## optimistka17

Вверху любой страницы есть слева раздел Мой кабинет. Щелкаешь туда мышкой и находи Изменить профиль. щелкни туда и пиши хоть электронный адрес, хоть свои характеристики.

----------


## снежанна

Девчёнки ,подскажите мне тоже,я не так давно здесь.Почему когда я сегодня смотрела в теме "Муз нарезки,отбивки" там если кто то что то выставлял у меня ничего не было видно.То есть читаю "а здесь интересная полька" а внизу никакой польки.Может мне что то отключил админ ,только за что? У меня стоит что всё включено,только HTML отключен.А что это такое я не знаю.

----------


## снежанна

Написала,смотрю а оптимистка ещё позже меня зарегистрирована,а столько сообщений,прям стыдно.Но у меня есть маленькая причина,мой малыш 1 год и 4 мес,ничего с ним не успеваю.И комп по ночам,когда спит.

----------


## optimistka17

> оптимистка ещё позже меня зарегистрирована


 Снежана! Я на 2 недели раньше тебя зарегестрировалась, а то, что у меня больше сообщений, так это потому, что у меня нет ни ребенка, ни работы. Есть только праздники. И все, что к ним относится.



> читаю "а здесь интересная полька" а внизу никакой польки.


 Возможно, что кто-то попытался выставить польку, да у него не вышло 



> у меня ничего не было видно


А может там просто был выставлен электронный адрес, то есть указание куда тебе за полькой сходить..

----------


## Раюшка

Я от тебя в восторге! Ты очень добрый, внимательный и трудолюбивый человечек!!! Так держать!!! Здоровья тебе во все органы, а денег - во все карманы!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, предлагаю конкурс. Кто смотрит "Смех без правил" с Волей и Турчинским, там есть игра "Слово за слово". Пусть выбранный Вами гость (с "подвешенным" языком) начинает пожелание на тему торжества. Вы периодически показываете ему карточки со словами, казалось бы, вообще не имеющими отношения к теме (паровоз, хвостик, клинить, сумасшедший и др.), а участник должен сразу, органично и прикольно вплести эти слова в своё пожелание. Попробуйте!

----------


## optimistka17

В свою очередь предлагаю конкурс для небольшой компании (в какой-то телепрограмме видела). Каждый участник рассказывает о себе 2 истории. Одна правдивая, а другая нет Гости должны выявить ложь. Тот кто придумал истории так, что гости не смогли распознать ложь, объявляется победителем.
 кстати ,хорошо идет на детских праздниках для подростков (12-15 лет
Для примера 2 истории про меня
1 Когда я пошла в первый класс, то первая оценка, которую я получила была 2 по математике.
2  Я умею прыгать с 3-метровой вышки.
   Ну так как вы думаете, что здесь правда, а что нет...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*optimistka17*,
 клааас! умница! просто здорово!!! :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Понравились некоторые твои конкурсы, путёвые, надо попробовать! Спасибо тебе, ты клёвый, и внешне очень эффектный и презентабельный!:smile:

----------


## zhak

optimistka17 и Раюшка -спасибо,хорошие конкурсы.
Я проводила верю-не верю,но сама рассказывала истории,а гости верили или нет.Верите ли вы,что не Кавказе воруют тещу?
Что в феврале,(авитаминоз,холод..) женщины говорят меньше,чем в остальные месяцы?Что хирурги теперь будут носить красные халаты?(чтоб не пугать пациента)?...но вопросы надоели,а новые не идут
 Ничего так проходит,но важно каждой компании свои вопросы.

----------


## Раюшка

а ты, случайно, не из Одессы? (Или не случайно?)
Если да, напиши на мыло, если хочешь. Люблю общаться с коллегами-земляками, у нас тогда появятся дополнительные темы для общения.

----------


## optimistka17

> проводила верю-не верю,но сама рассказывала истории,а гости верили или нет.Верите ли вы,что не Кавказе воруют тещу?
> Что в феврале,(авитаминоз,холод..) женщины говорят меньше,чем в остальные месяцы?Что хирурги теперь будут носить красные халаты?(чтоб не пугать пациента)?...но вопросы надоели,а новые не идут


 Буду благодарна, если выложишь свои вопросы. Если есть желание, могу и я набрать те, что у меня есть на "верю-не верю.."

----------


## zhak

Раюшка !!!Решила сама с собой поиграться в твою игру.Вроде поздравляю именинника.Открываю книгу,тыкаю пальцем в любое слово-и сама впала в ступор.Может гостям всетаки помочь,подобрать слова.?Ну как "впендрючить"в поздравление слово" самолет"-?

 А вот" печень" уже проще.Какие слова вы использовали? Как получалось?Как справлялись гости? Ответь,плз :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

Желаю на земле и в САМОЛЕТЕ,ощущать себя в почете...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Вы периодически показываете ему карточки со словами,


Я такой конкурс проводила. Действительно человек должен быть с подвешенным языком, тогда смех обеспечен. Но как-то попался такой, что вошёл в такой ступор.... Пришлось подключат помощь зала

----------


## optimistka17

А если взять не одного человека с подвешенным языком, а например трое участников. И дополнительный стимул развязать язык,- кто быстрее из троих участников выдаст из себя фразу с показанным словом

----------


## zhak

optimistka17  Запросто.Но мне даже неловко,они староваты.

По звездам можно определить не только судьбу,но и звание?(да)
Брюнеты зарабатывают брльше,чем блондины?(да)
Крупская била Ленина?
В Африка муж дарит жене на свадьбу передние зубы(нет)
У всех народов традиция-обмывать окупку?(нет)
Настоящий мужчина съедает за свою жизнь 8-12 кг губной помады?(да)
За год любитель стриптиза сносил 5 биноклей?

  Если поделитесь своими буду благодарна
--------------------,


Раюшка ,скайп-Zhak60,мыло-Zhak60@hotmail.com
---------------------------------------------

----------


## zhak

не,ну с самолетом вы мне дали.Ну я тупаяяяяяяяяяяяяя.
А ну еще пару перлов-селедка,ботинок...??

----------


## optimistka17

В рюмки налиты вино и водка.
Ждет закуска... Что? Селедка!

Ботинок у вас, как копейка блестит,
Жаль только пока что молчит...

----------


## Раюшка

Ну, например, с самолётом просто. "Желаю молодым столько денег, чтобы вы могли купить самолёт", "Желаю, чтобы в скором времени самолёт унёс виновника торжества на Канары" и т.д.

Если чел за словом в карман не полезет, то любое, даже самое дурацкое  слово можно "присобачить" к любой теме.

Удачи вам и находчивых, "языкатых" клиентов!

----------


## optimistka17

Желаю иметь такую квартиру, чтоб было просторно, а не как СЕЛЕДКА в бочке.
Желаю в жизни оставить такой след, который не сравнится с тем, что БОТИНОК на снегу оставляет

----------


## zhak

Девочки,ну вы даете.Вас нужно водить в гости за деньги....С такой фантазией вы озолотитесь. :flower:  

А как там с верю-не верю?

----------


## optimistka17

Верю-не верю наберу завтра. Сейчас у меня в гостях 12-летний шкет-вредитель(ну тот, что мне 2 антивирусник впаял и лишил меня на двое суток интернета). Он спать хочет и меня от компа отгоняет

----------


## Орбита

По поводу "верю-не верю" Я часто провожу такую игру. Только я сама обращаюсь к гостям по-отдельности или к компании за столиком, или к команде с вопросом. Каждый вопрос начинается словами "Верите ли вы, что..." И дальше прибамбас, типа "Слоны умеют плавать? "Кинология-это наука о кино?" "Среди испанских тореодоров была женщина?" "В одной африканской стране мужчинам вручают орден, если он прожил 25 лет с одной женщиной?" и пр. Если ответ правильный, т.е. правильно верит или правильно не верит, то вручаю приз или зачисляю очко в пользу команды. Проходит всегда на "Ура". Главное подобрать интересные вопросы. Я эту игру взяла из "Блеф клуба".

----------


## optimistka17

> Главное подобрать интересные вопросы. Я эту игру взяла из "Блеф клуба".


 Вот и добрались до главного, до интересных вопросов. Я сегодня обязательно наберу свои вопросы, а ты свои давай. Всем пригодится.

----------


## optimistka17

Половину вопросов уже набрала, если нужно ,наберу и вторую половину... Начинаем с фразы:"Верите ли вы,что..."

1 В Японии ученики на доске пишут кисточкой с цветными чернилами?(Да)
2 Ежегодно в водах Нила купается  25000 туристов?(Нет)
3 Крокодил обладает самым громким голосом из всех животных?(Да)
4 Шариковая ручка сначала применялась только военными летчиками?(Да)
5 В Африке выпускаются витаминизированные карандаши для детей , имеющих обыкновение грызть, что попало?(Да)
6 Приготовление «Царской ухи» начинают со стерляди?(Нет)
7 Римляне носили штаны? (Нет,они носили туники и тоги)
8 Если пчела ужалит кого-либо, то она погибнет?(Да)
9 Слово»казак» означает «вольный человек?»(Да)
10 Эскулап  был известным древнегреческим врачом?(Нет)
11 На зиму пингвины улетают на север?(Нет, пингвины не умеют летать)
12 Если камбалу положить на  шахматную доску, она тоже станет клетчатой?(Да)
13 Спартанские воины перед битвой опрыскивали волосы духами?(Да,это единственная роскошь,которую они себе позволяли)
14 Нумерология-учение о связи судьбы и линий на ладони человека?(Нет)
15 Дети могут слышать более высокие звуки, чем взрослые?(Да)
16 Некоторые лягушки умеют летать? (Да, в тропических лесах Азии и Африки)
17 На земле живут люди четырех рас?(Нет, трех)
18 Утром вы выше ростом, чем вечером?(Да)
19 В некоторых странах люди по-прежнему моются с помощью оливкового масла?(Да, в некоторых жарких странах, где не хватает воды)
20 Летучие мыши могут принимать радиосигналы?(Нет)

----------


## baranvagalina

*optimistka17*,
 Мне 2-й антивирусник поставил не школьник-а вроде грамотный товарищ.Еле мастера нашла-чтоб починить.Так что нам повезло с тобой.

----------


## optimistka17

Зато я теперь усвоила, что пока не удалишь один антивирусник, другой ставить нельзя. Они друг друга воспринимают как "врага" , а значит пытаются уничтожить. И компьютер виснет на полную катушку.

----------


## цветок

> если нужно ,наберу и вторую половину... Начинаем с фразы:"Верите ли вы,что..."


Людочка!Конечно нужно!Очень интересные вопросы! :flower:

----------


## Вета

Прекрасно проходит игра "Верите ли вы, что..." на юбилеях - о виновнике торжества. Когда предварительно общаемся, заполняем анкету, узнаю его биографию, привычки и т.п., а потом сама уже оформляю в вопросы. Где-то - правда, а где - присочиню с юмором. 
В том году на выпускном замечательно прошло - ученики много узнали нового о своих преподавателях...:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

Дарю прикол...
Пусть угадают оригинальную поговорку
в русском переводе с японского:

Детские стихи-хайку из страны восходящего солнца 
* * *

Жили у старой женщины 
Две рыбы фугу. 
Одна белая, другая серая - две веселых рыбы. 

* * *

Сын серого козла жил у старой женщины. 
В бамбуковую рощу ушел пастись. 
Изменчиво всё в этом мире, вечны лишь рожки да ножки. 

* * *

Вышел из тумана 
Месяц с лицом самурая. 
Обнажил меч из кармана кимоно. 

* * *

Братья Эникэ и Беникэ 
Лакомились суши. 
Чем бы не тешилось дитя, лишь бы не пило сакэ. 

* * *

Пожилая женщина 
Сеет горох на склоне Фудзи. 
Ох. 

* * *

Кошка скончалась. 
Мех уж не тот на хвосте. 
Помалкивай или отведай. 

* * *

Жадный человек подобен говяжьему мясу, 
Барабану далекой Турции, 
Солёному плоду огурца. 

* * *

Рисовую лепешку испёк самурай. 
Кого угостить? 
Самурай, самурай, кого хочешь выбирай. 

* * *

Потеряла лицо Таня-тян - 
Плачет о мяче, укатившемся в пруд. 
Возьми себя в руки, дочь самурая. 

* * *

Сын быка движется неровной походкой. 
Вздохни полной грудью - кончаются татами, 
Падения не избежать. 

* * *

Собрались простолюдины - кому водить? 
С громкой речью шагает вперед 
Шишел-мышел-сан. 

* * *

Чичичи, ловкая древесная обезьяна, 
Помогает продавцу кирпичей, дергает веревку. 
Дивные звуки. 

* * *

Девочка и мальчик вместе гуляют по саду камней. 
Тили-тили-рисовая похлебка, 
Будущий муж и жена. 

* * *

Пляшут на одной ножке довольные торговцы рисом - 
Обманули неумного человека 
На четыре кулака. 

* * *

Строг этикет самурая: 
Кто ругательным словом обзывается - 
Тот сам называется так. 

* * *

Невозмутимости учит дзенская мудрость: 
Обидные слова, что говоришь ты про меня - 
На себя переводишь. 

* * *

Внимательно вглядись в траву - 
Здесь сидел зеленый кузнечик, похожий на плод огурца. 
Ай да лягушка. 

* * *

Поведай нам о своих странствиях, Чижик-пыжик-сан - 
Видел ли дальние реки? 
Пил ли горячий сакэ? 

* * *

Ить, ни, сан, си, го - беспечен гуляющий заяц. 
Попал под удары охотничих нунчак. 
Шлёп-шлёп, ой-ой-ой. 

* * *

Игривая летняя муха 
Села на варенье из сакуры. 
Вот и закончилась хайку. 

* * *
Автор Леонид Каганов

----------


## zhak

прикольно,как всегда.Ваш стиль мне очччччень близок,
а я как всегда туплю:

Жадный человек подобен говяжьему мясу, 
Барабану далекой Турции, 
Солёному плоду огурца.   -жадина-говядина,а дальше?если не затруднит,плз

----------


## Запах Дождя

Жадина -говядина, солёный огурец, на полу валяется, никто его не ест :)

Но надо еще у племянников уточнить :)

----------


## optimistka17

Обещанное продолжение "Верю-не верю"

21 Один корабль авианосец вмещает в себя 120 самолетов?(Да)
22 Лось является разновидностью оленя?(Да)
23 Первое постоянное войско было создано князем Ярославом Мудрым?(Нет)
24 Дельфины-это маленькие киты?(Да)
25 Джинсовую ткань изобрели 300 лет назад для парашютов?(Нет)
26 В некоторых странах жуков-светляков используют в качестве осветительных     приборов?(Да)
27 Йогурты готовят из сквашенного молока?(Да)
28 Первые брюки появились у древних степных пастухов две с половиной тысячи лет назад?(Да)
29 Мойву эскимосы сушат и едят вместо хлеба?(Да)
30 Радугу можно увидеть и в полночь?(Да)
31 Больше всего репы выращивают в России?(Нет, в Америке)
32 Слон, встречаясь с незнакомым сородичем, здоровается следующим образом-кладет ему хобот в рот?(Да)
33 Настоящее имя Ганса Христиана Андерсена было Свенсен?(Нет, Ганс)
34 В медицине диагноз «синдром Мюнхаузена» ставится пациенту, который много врет?(Нет, пациенту, у которого постоянное желание  лечиться)
35 Рост Конька-Горбунка  составляет два вершка?(Нет,три)
36 Первое место среди причин гибели от несчастных случаев в Японии в 1995 году заняли туфли на высоком каблуке?(Да, почти 200 японок погибли от падения с высоких каблуков)


 24 ответ меня ,честно говоря ,смущает. Но за достоверность я не ручаюсь . Этот блеф-тур у меня появился от моей молодежи, которая у меня на детских праздниках работает Даже не знаю где девченки материал надыбали. Может в интернете, а может где в книжке умной.

----------


## Марья

> В некоторых странах жуков-светляков используют в качестве осветительных приборов?(Да)


не правда!!! Светлячков у нас море, но они только светятся, но ничего не освещают...

----------


## Марья

> Радугу можно увидеть и в полночь?(Да)


радуга - это преломление солнечного света. Отсвет от нее называют северным сиянием и то только потому, что у нас солнце очень низко над горизонтом...потому и северное... а значит ночью это уже не радуга и то не везде

----------


## optimistka17

> радуга - это преломление солнечного света. Отсвет от нее называют северным сиянием и то только потому, что у нас солнце очень низко над горизонтом...потому и северное... а значит ночью это уже не радуга и то не везде


 За точность, за правильность того, что здесь написано я не ручаюсь.Я по энциклопедиям не рылась , ничего не перепроверяла. Буду благодарна, если найдутся специалисты и исправят все недочеты моей молодежи. А что касаемо вопроса о радуге, то его можно перефразировать
 Можно ли ночью увидеть явление, по внешнему виду напоминающее радугу.? Тогда все будет правильно..

----------


## Марья

> Можно ли ночью увидеть явление, по внешнему виду напоминающее радугу.?


Люда, по внешнему виду это совсем не похоже на радугу.... лучше такие сомнительные вопросы совсем убрать... А то можно нарваться .... на членов клуба Что?Где? Когда?...

----------


## optimistka17

> по внешнему виду это совсем не похоже на радугу


 жаль, но я никогда не видела в живую... А в кино, по мне, так что-то похожее есть. Да, наверно, ты права, вызывает сомнение-убираем

----------


## zhak

optimistka17 !Людочка!Вопросы классные,но они наверное лучше пойдут на выпускной,да?А если пособирать свадебные,прикольные:
  верите...
обручальное кольцо не только символ    ля-ля  ...,но и средство от ревматизма?(да)
  среднестатистический холостяк ростом меньше среднестатистического женатика(да)
  у беременных уменьшается размер головного мозга,оттуда их причуды,а потом приходит в норму?
 Может есть что-то подобное? :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

По свадьбам я не делала. А вот по Новому году делала.. Думаю свадебные вопросы мы всем миром сделать сможем

----------


## Орбита

> Люда, по внешнему виду это совсем не похоже на радугу.... лучше такие сомнительные вопросы совсем убрать... А то можно нарваться .... на членов клуба Что?Где? Когда?...


Я сама такой вопрос задавала. Все точно. Просто называется такая радуга "лунная".

----------


## Курица

[
3. Платье какого цвета было принято одевать невесте до 16 века???
(Начать можно так: С древних времен белый цвет считается символом чистоты и непорочности. Сегодня белый цвет, как правило, ассоциируется с торжественными свадебными церемониями. Традиция одевать невесту в белое родилась во Франции в 16 веке. 


А сейчас отвечают так:платье на невесте белого цвета, потому что это типичный цвет всей бытовой техники (холодильник, стиральная машина, газовая плита, микроволновка, как правило, какого цвета? То-то!!!!:tongue:

----------


## Lutova

Прочитала в отчете одной невесты о прошедшей свадьбе, что понравился ей конкурс на самого сильного мужчину - надували по наростающей шары от маленького, до большого, а в конце дули медицинские грелки, пока не лопнут. Никто не проводил такой конкурс? Возможно нормальному человеку надуть грелку?

----------


## optimistka17

> Возможно нормальному человеку надуть грелку?


 Я сама тоько медицинские перчатки в качестве эксперемента надувала
 Может какой мужик и грелку надует. Но это ж издевательство над народом...

----------


## Татьянка

> Никто не проводил такой конкурс? Возможно нормальному человеку надуть грелку?


:eek: Как бы не обкакались!!!! Конкурс на быструю какашку( пардон, почему то рассмешило и такая дурь поперла:biggrin: )

----------


## Анюша

> Прочитала в отчете одной невесты о прошедшей свадьбе, что понравился ей конкурс на самого сильного мужчину - надували по наростающей шары от маленького, до большого, а в конце дули медицинские грелки, пока не лопнут. Никто не проводил такой конкурс? Возможно нормальному человеку надуть грелку?


Видела недавно по телевидению репортаж о таких состязаниях: кто быстрее грелку надует, кто быстрее автобус перетянет на несколько метров.... так вот на счет грелок там сказали, что такое мастерство хоть и не очень сложное, но требует определенных тренировак в течение нескольких месяцев.... я почему-то склонна думать, что это так.....Может попросить мужа попробовать, проверить.....

----------


## Татьянка

> .....Может попросить мужа попробовать, проверить.....


:eek: ...садизм.... мужик вперед грелки лопнет.... это ж какие легкие должны быть.... не... я на своем эксперементы ставить не стала бы....:rolleyes:

----------


## Анюша

> ...садизм.... мужик вперед грелки лопнет.... это ж какие легкие должны быть.... не... я на своем эксперементы ставить не стала бы....


что.... жалко.....:wink:  Да уж, да не хочется чтобы муж лопнул, еще самой пригодиться.... Однако, если я собираю провети какой-то новый конкурс и очень сомневаюсь смогут ли люди что-то такое проделывать или им это будет слишком просто, я сама пробую это проделать.... а часто подключаю к этому своих родных...То есть играем в домашних условиях...

----------


## Lutova

На юбилее иногда провожу такую игру, прошу юбиляра ассоциировать                     


-Если это погода, то какая?
Если это оружие, то какое?
-	Если это фрукт, то какой?
-	Если это металл, то какой?
-	Если это птица, то какая?
-	Если это дождь, то какой?
-	Если это музыкальный инструмент, то какой?
-	Если это палец на руке, то какой?
-	Если это время суток, то какое?
-	Если это воинское звание, то какое?
-	Если это ветер, то какой?
-	Если это сказочный персонаж, то какой?
-	Если это стихийное явление, то какое?
-	Если это дерево, то какое?
-	Если это рыба, то какая?
-	Если это жанр кино, то какой?
-	Если это литературный герой, то какой?

----------


## Lutova

Аттестат духовной зрелости
                 Выдан Валентине Владимировне,

Которая  изучила  следующие дисциплины и получила  по ним такие оценки:

Авторитет, уважаемость и обожаемость- ОТЛИЧНО

Жизнестойкость и жизнелюбие  ОТЛИЧНО

Чувство юмора, собственного достоинства и меры  ОТЛИЧНО

Глубина ума, широта кругозора, высота полета мысли  ОТЛИЧНО

Рост и вес в обществе - ОТЛИЧНО

Борьба с ленью и вредными привычками  ОТЛИЧНО

Оптимизм, бодрость, задорность  ОТЛИЧНО


Данный аттестат дает право на внеконкурсное зачисление в университет счастья имени Хорошего настроения с начислением стипендии в размере крепкого здоровья  и материального благополучия.

 2008г.

----------


## Анюша

*Lutova*,
 А кто отвечает? Гости в смешанном порядке или в каком то определенном?

----------


## naatta

> На юбилее иногда провожу такую игру, прошу юбиляра ассоциировать 
> 
> 
> -Если это погода, то какая?
> Если это оружие, то какое?
> - Если это фрукт, то какой?
> - Если это металл, то какой?
> - Если это птица, то какая?
> - Если это дождь, то какой?


 Юбиляр говорит свои ассоциации. А дальше что? Вручаем диплом?

----------


## naatta

> На юбилее иногда провожу такую игру, прошу юбиляра ассоциировать 
> 
> 
> -Если это погода, то какая?
> Если это оружие, то какое?
> - Если это фрукт, то какой?
> - Если это металл, то какой?
> - Если это птица, то какая?
> - Если это дождь, то какой?


Или гости ассоциируют юбиляра с этими явлениями? Не поняла.
Объясни, пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> То есть играем в домашних условиях...


:biggrin:  Мы тоже играем...но на этот точно не решилась!!! Убьёть ведь, если его...пятая точка не выдержит....:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> прошу юбиляра ассоциировать


Получается, что юбиляр слышит вопрос, отвечает на него, а что потом делаем с этими ответами?
 Мне тоже непонятно...

----------


## Lutova

Есть такой конкурс. Вызываю 3 мужчин ( это самолеты) - перед ними ставлю три емкости ( тарелочки, вазочки - на усмотрение) Мужчины метрах в 3 от них. Между колен зажимают монетку - нужно донести до цели и попасть. Не всегда удается. Возвращаем на линию и приглашаем еще трех. Это летчики - они садятся верхом на самолеты и вновь летят. Кто попал - тому приз.

----------


## Анюша

:biggrin: 


> Мы тоже играем...но на этот точно не решилась!!! Убьёть ведь, если его...пятая точка не выдержит....


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Lutova 
> прошу юбиляра ассоциировать
> 
> Получается, что юбиляр слышит вопрос, отвечает на него, а что потом делаем с этими ответами?
> Мне тоже непонятно...


Я то вообще по-другому поняла...что не сам юбиляр ассоциирует себя с чем-то, а гости ассоциируют юбиляра с тем-то и с тем-то... только вот как гостям задавать эти ассоциации... просто спрашивать, а все, кто хочет выкрикивает? или каким-то конкретным гостям давать задание проассоциировать юбиляра с чем-то?....
Мы в театральной школе когда-то играли в похожую игру, все сидели за столом, выбирали одного человека и все по кругу говорили ассоциации про него, но каждый в разной области (животные, геометрические фигуры, погода и т.д.), потом выбирали следующегои т.д. могу сказать, что нам очень было интересно...

----------


## optimistka17

> Я то вообще по-другому поняла...что не сам юбиляр ассоциирует себя с чем-то, а гости ассоциируют юбиляра с тем-то и с тем-то... только вот как гостям задавать эти ассоциации... просто спрашивать, а все, кто хочет выкрикивает? или каким-то конкретным гостям давать задание проассоциировать юбиляра с чем-то?....


 Что ж нам автор, Татьяна не отвечает?
Просим...

----------


## снаряд

конкурс старый, но здесь вроде бы не выкладывался
два помповых насоса-ракушки
на них надеваются и крепятся ниточками удлинённые шарики (попрочнее)
кладутся на стул, на них садятся молодцы и задницами, приыгая на ракушках, начинают их надувать с тем рассчётом, чтобы шарики вырастали у них между ног,
такие большие писи 
конкурс проводят нечасто - видели не все  - хихичут

насоссы продаются в охотничьих магазинах по 150 р
осн применение - надувают резин лодки
Внимание! клапан у насоса должен быть в самой ракушке, а не в шланге!!!

----------


## Lutova

Создавала  две команды, Я приготовила ключевые тексты из песен (например :"Не сыпь мне соль на рану,не говори на в  команду свидетеля  и команду свидетельницы  .Капитан команды вытаскивал эти тексты,и команда должна в пантомиме исполнить ключевую фразу этой песни. А противоположная команда - должна отгадать.  И в свою очередь показать свою заготовку пантомимы. Если правильно отгадано - звучал этот музыкальный фрагмент! Очень интересная игра, где принимают участие все возрастные категории гостей.(Можно пантомимой таким же образом разыграть свадебные  поговорки)
Из зала выбирают двух мужчин, задача мужчин собрать себе горем из 5-7 девушек. Девушки выстраиваются в две шеренги.
Мужчинам предоставляют по паре широких штанов. Они их одевают. Девушкам раздается равное количество надувных шариков, по команде ведущего женщины должны надуть эти шары и затолкать в штаны, чья команда сделает быстрее .Затем ,ведущий берет иголку прокалывая шарик все считают сколько у него шаров в штанах (надувных шаров,) У кого больше тот победил в первом задании.
2 Задание .Девушки разуваются и складывают свою обувь посредине в одну кучу. Задания султанов обуть каждую из своих жен, в ту обувь  в которой она стояла до начала конкурса. Не просто обуть но и застегнуть или завязать, смотря ,какая обувь. Кто быстрее и правильнее тот побеждает
3 Задание Султан должен назвать у каждой из своих жен, то что ему больше всего в ней нравится(грудь, губы и т.д) Затем когда оба султана скажут что им нравится Они должны поцеловать жен в то место, которое они назвали. Кто быстрее.
4 Задание  Каждый султан выбирает из своих жен любимую жену. Затем султаны меняются женами. И по команде мужчина бежит по залу целует только женщин ,а жена бежит следом и считает. Кто больше поцелует за определенное время. (я обычно даю время 1 минута, но это большие свадьбы от 150 человек , на маленьких 30 сек. хватает)
5 Задание На стульях кладутся заранее приготовленные листы с текстом, текстом вниз. и ручка или фломастер. Задания игроков по очереди написать имя и фамилию Кто быстрее. Но проблема в том что с обратной стороны написаны такие тексты как, например, Мы подписавшиеся, с обратной стороны данного листа, обещаем в течение года после свадьбы убирать квартиру молодых, раз в месяц готовить ужин со своих продуктов, покупать подарки и т.д.
Как вы поняли, победивших в этой игре нет. Все получили задания на год. Затем эти листы передают молодоженам, в знак доказательства. Сколько раз проводила, молодожены остаются довольны .ронняя эстафета. По команде «Начали!»: 
1)каждый мужчина съедает крекер и бежит к партнерше, падает перед ней на колени и насвистывает песенку, 
2)женщина угадывает мелодию, 
3)женщина надувает шарик, завязывает его и бежит к стулу, садится на него, чтоб он лопнул. Потом бежит назад к своему партнеру, 
4)пара зажимает  яблоко  между лбами и бежит к стулу. Женщина садится, а мужчина становится позади стула.
- правой рукой отдать честь, левой - показать большой палец, хлопок, поменять руки.
- правой рукой - левого уха, левой - носа. Хлопок, поменять руки.

----------


## Орбита

Я тоже не поняла, в чем смысл этих ассоциаций? Я, например, на юбилеях часто предлагаю такую застольную игру, когда еще не тянет поплясать. Предлагаю высказать пожеланию в адрес юбиляра, при этом поднимаю табличку с буковкой.Например "А" - активности, азарта, авторитета. "Б" -бодрости, бесшабашности, базолаберности, быстроты. "Л" - любви, любознательности, ловкости и т.д. Есть и редкие буковки "Ш", "Щ", "Я" и пр. Тут уж тполет для такой фантазии! попробуйте, если не проводили!

----------


## optimistka17

Если удачное имя у юбиляра, то лучше пожелания говорить как раз на буквы его имени

----------


## Lutova

Все это старые конкурсы я описываю и даже не мой текст ,а с интернета, чем-то меня это зацепило, вам чего-нибудь нового трудно написать. Вы молодцы.

----------


## Lutova

Ассоциации провожу за первым столом, говорю, что есть такая детская игра. И спрашиваю. Если нашу именинницу ассоциировать с фруктом, то какой это фрукт? Они говорят: персик и тд.

----------


## Татьянка

> Что ж нам автор, Татьяна не отвечает?
> Просим...


:eek: это не я предложила...или это не ко мне? Простите.

----------


## optimistka17

> Lutova


 зовут Татьяна

----------


## Орбита

> Если нашу именинницу ассоциировать с фруктом, то какой это фрукт? Они говорят: персик и тд.


Ну и дальше? Персик, допустим. А потом что? Или эта игра - просто игра для того, чобы играть и все...

----------


## Lutova

Имениннику приятно, когда его ассоциируют с золотом, если это -металл,королевой, если это- сказочный герой, флейтой, если это - музыкальный инструмент. Ассоциации говорят гости.

----------


## Татьянка

> зовут Татьяна


:rolleyes: Простите, не знала, мне минус!!!!

*Lutova*,
 :flower:   Тезка- Вам!!!!

----------


## Анюша

> Имениннику приятно, когда его ассоциируют с золотом, если это -металл,королевой, если это- сказочный герой, флейтой, если это - музыкальный инструмент. Ассоциации говорят гости.


думаю, что это приятно действительно... всегда интересно узнать с чем тебя ассоциируют другие.....а если что-то очень хорошее, то самомоценка прямо на глазах растет.....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Как бы не обкакались!!!! Конкурс на быструю какашку( пардон, почему то рассмешило и такая дурь поперла )
> 		 / message 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 		 sig 
> 
> 				__________________





> .садизм.... мужик вперед грелки лопнет....






> Да уж, да не хочется чтобы муж лопнул, еще самой 
> пригодиться....


Девчёнки, я сто лет так не хохотала! Мои домашние уже косятся на меня. 
А про ассоциации, что-то не понятно. Lutova , как народ на это реагирует? Может, какая-то подводка к этому интересная? Любой конкурс можно по-особому представить.

----------


## maxim4ik77

цитата: Прочитала в отчете одной невесты о прошедшей свадьбе, что понравился ей конкурс на самого сильного мужчину - надували по наростающей шары от маленького, до большого, а в конце дули медицинские грелки, пока не лопнут. Никто не проводил такой конкурс? Возможно нормальному человеку надуть грелку?

Я провожу такой конкурс на многих банкетах. Только грелки - это перебор!!!!!!!
Делаю так:
Изначально я определяю самую шустрю-подвжную женщину из коллектива гостей. 4 женщины-девушки в первом туре конкурса на скорость разматывают туалетную бумагу, сначала маленький рулон цветной ароматиированной туалетной бумаги, потом - рулон длинной 100 метров обыкновенной бумаги, в завершении 150 метровый рулон, но со 150метровым рулоном усложняем  каждой даем свисток в ротик и просим постоянно свистеть, чтобы не скучать. Апплосами выбираем 1,2,3 места. каждой шуточный диплом с присуждением "самая проворная", "самая шустрая" "самая веселая гостья".
С мужчинами - богатырями так: участникам выдается шарик (качественный, красивый) за 50 коп., они его надувают под музыку до момента "лопнет сам от напруги", потом дается шарик бОльшего размера за 1 грн., след. - шарик за 1,5 грн длинные ребристые с мордочкой на конце и рожками (есть такие у меня) ассоциируются шарики эти с , извините, с пиписками,. Каждый новый шарик надуваем до момента ЛОПНУТЬ. И когда уже кажется шарики закончидись у ведущего, достаём грелку и молча её демонстрируем!!!! - СМЕХ, ГОГОТ и т.д. участники конкурса начинаю бояться!
молча грелку прячем и достаём обыкновенные медицинские латексные перчатки. В финале конкурса - их надуваем, но т.к. они из латекса, надуваются они ОЧЕНЬ долго и смешно выглядят(похоже не большое вымя)
Среди муж. выбираем 1,2,3 место - и вручаем дипломы веселые.

----------


## optimistka17

> сначала маленький рулон цветной ароматиированной туалетной бумаги, потом - рулон длинной 100 метров обыкновенной бумаги, в завершении 150 метровый рулон,


 Максим! На мой взгляд после аналогичного дублирования конкурса остается столько мусора, что уже испорченный вид ресторана(Кафе) заставит меня от такой череды отказаться.



> выдается шарик (качественный, красивый) за 50 коп., они его надувают под музыку до момента "лопнет сам от напруги", потом дается шарик бОльшего размера за 1 грн., след. - шарик за 1,5 грн длинные ребристые с мордочкой на конце


 На мой взгляд ,вместо первых двух конкурсов лучше провести что-то кардинально другое. Например Мужчины должен быть Во-первых, умным, во- вторых,-красивым, а уж в третьих сильным(вот здесь уже и надуваем либо прикольные шарики, либо медицинские перчатки)
 Показать грелку,-это да, хорошо Пусть посмеются, типа вы вышли в суперфинал, и если... то...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> С мужчинами - богатырями так: участникам выдается шарик (качественный, красивый) за 50 коп., они его надувают под музыку до момента "лопнет сам от напруги", потом дается шарик бОльшего размера за 1 грн., след. - шарик за 1,5 грн длинные ребристые с мордочкой на конце и рожками (есть такие у меня) ассоциируются шарики эти с , извините, с пиписками,. Каждый новый шарик надуваем до момента ЛОПНУТЬ. И когда уже кажется шарики закончидись у ведущего, достаём грелку и молча её демонстрируем!!!! - СМЕХ, ГОГОТ и т.д. участники конкурса начинаю бояться!


Макс, мне очень понравилось. Вот это и есть своя интерпритация всем извесного. А с туалетной бумагой, наверное, скучновато.

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Максим! На мой взгляд после аналогичного дублирования конкурса остается столько мусора, что уже испорченный вид ресторана(Кафе) заставит меня от такой череды отказаться.
>  На мой взгляд ,вместо первых двух конкурсов лучше провести что-то кардинально другое. Например Мужчины должен быть Во-первых, умным, во- вторых,-красивым, а уж в третьих сильным(вот здесь уже и надуваем либо прикольные шарики, либо медицинские перчатки)
>  Показать грелку,-это да, хорошо Пусть посмеются, типа вы вышли в суперфинал, и если... то...


мусора много. Очень много!!!! но он разноцветный. девушки участницы постоянно путаются в бумаге. ИХ это самих веселит и забавляет. Этот конкурс с бумагой меня никогда не подводил. Официанты всегда убирают после этого конкурса, и я им могу немнго помочь.

неа..... мужчины действуют в контексте женского конкурса. у женщин - только бумага, у мужчин только надувание. при том надувание шариков провожу тут же всед за женщинами, мужики стоЯЯЯЯт по колено в бумажнеой мишуре оставшейся от женщин. В конце соревнования получается на авансцене полный хаос из бумаги и резины шариков. (убирают официанты.)

спасибо за комплемА....

----------


## Марья

*maxim4ik77*,
 Макс, очень прикольные конкурсы, но по-моему только на молодежную компанию... С чем у меня как раз проблемы... Так что, огромное спасибо, возьму на заметку...

----------


## Вета

*Про шарики:*

1. Показываю 2-3 небольших (ОБЫЧНЫХ) шарика - "Кто больше всех любит молодых, (юбиляра) надует шарики как можно быстрее",  а надувать даю ОГРОМНЫЕ шары.

2. Небольшая забава для гостей и молодых (юбиляра)
Предлагаю гостям загадать желание-пожелание для молодоженов, самое сокровенное, самое смелое и казалось бы невыполнимое, а может пожелаете им того, чего бы и себе хотели пожелать. Раздаю им разноцветные шарики,а капитанам противоположных столов - длинные ленточки (по 3- 5 м, в зависимости от кол-ва гостей). Гости загадывая желание, надувают свой шарик и привязывают его на ленточку. Дальше капитаны с шариками на ленточке выходят в центр зала, приглашаю молодых присоединиться.
"Есть такая примета - увидеть радугу в день своей свадьбы - к исполнению всех желаний!А сегодня радуга сама с небес спустилась к вам! ( капитаны вешают ленты молодым на плечи) Эта радуга - тёплые пожелания ваших родных и близких, которые искренне желают вам быть самыми счастливыми людьми на всей планете!Мы верим, что все пожелания обязательно сбудутся! Горько!"

Если зал большой - это можно сделать перед первым танцем молодых - поставить всех гостей хороводом вокруг них и гости держатся за ленточки - получается круг из шариков.

Если это делать после второго застолья - можно сказать "А моим желанием было вернуть вас всех, прямо сейчас в самое беззаботное время - в ваше детство - ну, хоть на 5 минут. И моё желание уже исполняется!" И врубаем "Ласковый май" - "Детство"

----------


## Инна Р.

> Предлагаю гостям загадать желание-пожелание для молодоженов,


Вета, как всегда - очень интересно и ярко! :flower:

----------


## zhak

ПОТЕРЯЛАСЯ Я!!!!Друзья,подскажите,плз,где-то уже шла речь о музыкальном конкурсе:
одна и та же мелодия исполняется в разных стилях..
 Так хочется сделать.Та же Чунга-чанга покатит на любом мероприятии.Подскажите как,где.Пожалуйста:frown:

----------


## Lutova

> ПОТЕРЯЛАСЯ Я!!!!Друзья,подскажите,плз,где-то уже шла речь о музыкальном конкурсе:
> одна и та же мелодия исполняется в разных стилях..
>  Так хочется сделать.Та же Чунга-чанга покатит на любом мероприятии.Подскажите как,где.Пожалуйста:frown:


   Что- то подобное я видела по телевизору.  Команда мужчин и команда женщин песню пели: " Ты ж,мене підманула, ти ж, мене підвела."  Звучали минусовки: вальс, хеви метл, латино, стиль Регги.  Выдавался реквизит.  Стиль Регги- кастаньеты, хеви метл-бусы из скрепок и т.д, Латино- шляпы, вальс- не помню, что. Звучали разные мелодии, а пели одну и ту же песню, какая команда интереснее.  Мне тогда эта идея понравилась.

----------


## Lutova

Похожий танцевальный конкурс: звучит, например, "Цыганочка", а ведущий говорит: " Танцуем  Вальс, затем, Танго, зтем Рок -н -ролл, Лизгинку и т.д."  Смысл в том, что музыка одна, а танцевать предлагается под нее разные танцы.

----------


## Марья

> Есть такой конкурс. Вызываю 3 мужчин ( это самолеты) - перед ними ставлю три емкости ( тарелочки, вазочки - на усмотрение) Мужчины метрах в 3 от них. Между колен зажимают монетку - нужно донести до цели и попасть. Не всегда удается. Возвращаем на линию и приглашаем еще трех. Это летчики - они садятся верхом на самолеты и вновь летят. Кто попал - тому приз.


Я называю этот конкурс "Натовские бомбардировщики над персидским заливом" Тарелочка - это бункер Саддама Хуссейна... Но самый прикол в том, что каждому самолету перед вылетом нужно дозаправиться, поэтому из девушек выбираем дозаправщика...рюмочку наливать... И все это сопровождается всякой лабудой, типа "первый, первый, я второй... к выруливанию готов..."

----------


## zhak

> Что- то подобное я видела по телевизору


это было в ХОРОШИХ ШУТКАХ.Я поискала в фонограммах Пушного-нет.ХОРОШИЙ КОНКУРС МОГ БЫ ПОЛУЧИТЬСЯ-зрелищный,массовый.Может кого-то заинтересует,помогите,плиииииииииз :Vah:

----------


## maknata

> Я называю этот конкурс "Натовские бомбардировщики над персидским заливом" Тарелочка - это бункер Саддама Хуссейна... Но самый прикол в том, что каждому самолету перед вылетом нужно дозаправиться, поэтому из девушек выбираем дозаправщика...рюмочку наливать... И все это сопровождается всякой лабудой, типа "первый, первый, я второй... к выруливанию готов..."


А у меня "Бомбардировщики" - командная игра - две команды по пять человек, (миротворческие силы, правда всё собираюсь да никак не пошью береты - синие и зелёные), каждому выдаю по три монеты ("бомбы", у меня с киллограм ещё советских монет есть, после каждого такого конкурса несколько монет теряются, но зато добавляется около гривны-двух уже действующих монет, хитрить пытается народ:wink: , зато когда подводим результаты - коментировать можно - " Интересно, кто это у нас тут занимался торговлей оружием? Насколько я знаю, у миротворческих сил не было на вооружении бомб украинского производства!" и т. д.). Выстраиваю команды в затылочек друг другу, на расстоянии ставлю баночки из-под "Китикета" (просто этого добра у меня хоть завались, они довольно узкие и звук попадающей монеты получается ещё тот!), и под мелодию из "Маски -шоу", подняв руки, аки крылья самолёта первые бомбардировщики совершают свой первый вылет бомбить ставку Бен Ладена:biggrin: Машут руками? Тут же комент  :" На вооружении миротворческих сил новые секретные самолёты, машут крыльями, маскируясь под перелётных птиц", потеряли монетку по дороге? " Миротворческие силы бомбят мирное население!" и т.д. Первый отбомбился и возвращается на базу, и только потом вылетает второй. У каждого должно быть по три вылета.

----------


## Марья

> А у меня "Бомбардировщики" - командная игра - две команды по пять человек, (миротворческие силы, правда всё собираюсь да никак не пошью береты - синие и зелёные), каждому выдаю по три монеты ("бомбы", у меня с киллограм ещё советских монет есть, после каждого


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
Наташ, твой вариант гораздо интереснее, особенно торговля оружием мне понравилась и идея с беретами...:biggrin: Возьму на заметку...

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, ой, и мальчишки конечно.., опять хочу поднять тему конкурсов для женщин.... У меня с этим таааакой дифицит.... Они, конечно, есть, но действительно смешных кот наплакал.... Кроме "Добытчиц" на гомерический хохот нечем развести... Давайте обсудим, а ? А то у меня на 8 марта опять объявились постоянные клиенты - поликлиника, а там на 60 человек 2 мужика всего....

----------


## olgaleona

старый конкурс- пиво-водка-ерш...в принципе- любое слово и любое ключевое движение- игра на выбывание....кто они- врачи...ну например слово шприц и "всаживающее" размашистое движение рукой...главное чтобы на последнее ключевое слово они должны стоять цепочкой друг за другном-одна рука между своих ног протянута следущему...а другая впередистоящему...

----------


## ruslava

Марья, а про "Статистику" знаеш? Разбиваеш в группы по 5-6 чел, если поликлиника, можно по отделениям. Каждая пишет статистику:
1) общий (плюсуем всех)обьём талии
2) возраст (общий) - не средний, а именно плюсуеш всех
3) кол-во детей и и.д. 
И выбираеш - какая группа самая толстая, тонкая, многодетная, животноводческая, и.т.д. - номинации исходя от опросника.
Для бабского коллектива идёт на ура - есть чем занять народ минут на 20. Удачи!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Где-то здесь критиковали конкурс, когда сидя на стуле определяют под садфеткой кол-во предметов. Я его провожу немного на другой манер. Говорю, что каждая женщина должна быть очень нежной, чувствительной и трогательной. В истории было много таких. Прошу вспомнить и назвать имена самых трогательных женщин. Кто называет, тех приглашаем испытать себя. На стульчиках под каждой салфеткой лежит по одному овощу: морковь, картофель, лук... Далее говоришь, что всё-таки самой "трогательной " женщиной была героиня сказки "Принцесса на горошине", которая под кучей перин почувствовала горошину. И предлагаешь всем сесть и определить, что же находится на стуле. Делаешь коментарии по ходу. Потом даёшь подсказку, что это овощ.

----------


## Yuli4ka

Эстафетный блок для любой компании:

1 - выбрать команды по .... человек
2 - "сортировка", выстроится по росту, по размеру ноги,  в алфавитном порядке (имена ничинаются с А до Я и наоборот)
3 - "продень резинку". Эстафета. по порядку номеров продевают резинку в головы до ног, передоют эстафету.
4 - "салют" - эстафета. лопают попами воздушные шарики. на стульях.
5- "кто громче". командами одновременно поют песни. Чья песня громче - тот и молодец.

----------


## Марья

> старый конкурс- пиво-водка-ерш...в принципе- любое слово и любое ключевое движение- игра на выбывание....кто они- врачи...ну например слово шприц и "всаживающее" размашистое движение рукой...главное чтобы на последнее ключевое слово они должны стоять цепочкой друг за другном-одна рука между своих ног протянута следущему...а другая впередистоящему...


Не знаю этот конкурс... можно поподробнее?



> Марья, а про "Статистику" знаеш? Разбиваеш в группы по 5-6 чел, если поликлиника, можно по отделениям. Каждая пишет статистику:


Прикольно!!! Спасибо!!!



> когда сидя на стуле определяют под садфеткой кол-во предметов.


интересная интерпритация, насчет трогательной женщины, но сама идея уж больно стара, я с этой компанией уже проводила.... А на будущее буду иметь в виду. Спасибо!!!



> Эстафетный блок для любой компании:


Ну, эстафеты, это классика жанра, это всегда на ура! Спасибо огромное... Особенно после Русланиных общих подсчетов объемов хорошо пойдет...:biggrin:  :Ok:  
Спасибо всем огромное, но можно продолжать... Хорошего много не бывает...:wink:

----------


## Запах Дождя

> опять хочу поднять тему конкурсов для женщин.... У меня с этим таааакой дифицит....


у меня это бокс... только для девушек.. особенно, если есть беременная, то все под стулом, еснно, от смеха.
еще можно в таком коллективе провести конкурс "Мисс\миссис ножки" Как я это делала.
все женщины вышли в другой зал, мы натянули ширму(так, чтоб видно было до колена, а выше: ни-ни! :) ) На щиколотку одели резиночки для волос и вставили за резиночки номера (если не трудно, можно сшить типа подвязок; эстечично, эротично для мужского взора). Все женщины разулись(думали, что мужчины узнают их по обуви). И вот прошел парад ножек :) Мужчины были жюри.. дооолго думали, кому отдать приз :) И приз был отдан женщине бальзаковского возраста :) Поверьте, молодых было предостаточно!! И когда она вышла со своим номером, и мы убрали ширму - было 10 секунд молчания :)

----------


## Запах Дождя

> каждому выдаю по три монеты


я - блондинка... или 4 дня без отдыха сказываются... Вот сегодня, например, уснуть не могу :)
так вот, можно мне, как ребенку, подробней, что и куда они делают с этими монетами? :) спасибо :)

----------


## maknata

> что и куда они делают с этими монетами?


Всё элементарно! Зажимают ОДНУ монету между колен и пытаются донести её до цели, сбросив "бомбу" возвращаются на базу и становятся в конец "очереди на сбрасывание". Итого у каждого члена команды есть по три вылета. Поднимать с пола монетку, которую уронили уже нельзя (обычно я им говорю:" Где же вы видели, чтобы миротворческие силы сброшенные бомбы собирали? Там же одни осколки остались!") А потом когда первая команда "отбомбилась" останавливаем игру и проводим подсчёт - Берём баночку, вытряхиваем содержимое в ладошку и начинаем считать с одновременным вбрасыванием этих монет в эту же баночку - грохот ещё тот! И подводим итоги - кто у нас замочил главного террориста, а кто мирное население разбомбил:biggrin:  Скорость обычно не учитывается, так как те что делают быстрее больше ошибаются))

----------


## Запах Дождя

> И подводим итоги - кто у нас замочил главного террориста, а кто мирное население разбомбил


 а как подводим? :)

----------


## Марья

> у меня это бокс... только для девушек.. особенно, если есть беременная, то все под стулом, еснно, от смеха.


:eek: 
как это?

----------


## Ильич

> Тарелочка - это бункер Саддама Хуссейна...


Саддам, царство небесное - покойник...
Давайте играть в Усаму Бен будь он не Ладен

----------


## ruslava

VETER NAMERENJA, предлагаю слово "трогательная" переименовать на "чувствительная". Мне каж. что более точнее.
Запах Дождя, а мне кажется, что обидно будет остальным женщинам не победившим в конкурсе. Или нет?

----------


## Януська

А что это за конкурс "Добытчицы"?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ruslava*,
Думаю, что каждый подрабатывае так, как ему больше нравится. Мне же кажется, что со словом чувствительная, у людей сразу возникает ассоциация - чувствовать. А со словом трогательная женщина не возникнет акссоциации - трогать, оно наоборот придаёт налёт романтичности. Чтобы красиво преподнести конкурс, нужна небольшая интрига. Вот словом мы её и создали.

----------


## maknata

> а как подводим? :)


По количеству монеток в баночке, естессно!:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 тогда уж не трогательная, и тем более не чувствительная...если нужен налет сексуальности, то женщина - чувственная. Чувствительная и чувственная - две разные вещи :wink:

----------


## Курица

> Если удачное имя у юбиляра, то лучше пожелания говорить как раз на буквы его имени


Я на юбилее иногда  ( если полное имя не очень длинное и нет одинаковых букв) предлагаю гостям "расшифровать"имя юбилярши, называя эпитеты, которые ее характеризуют, их может быть очень много на каждую букву, пока фантазия работает у гостей, а затем говорю, что юбилярша, возможно, и не догадывалась, что она...И перечисляю названное, т.к. я фиксировала каждое слово на листе. Эпитеты иногда очень смешные. всем нравится!

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Запах Дождя, а мне кажется, что обидно будет остальным женщинам не победившим в конкурсе. Или нет?


да нет, никто не обиделся. Это ж любой человек может обидется, что проиграл эстафету, какой-то конкурс...

----------


## Запах Дождя

> как это?


да ну стандартный конкурс "бокс", развернуть чупа-чупсы в перчатках боксерских...

----------


## Орбита

Тогда можно и "Фехтование" предложить. В 3-х литровые банки ( по числу участников) положить конфеты без фантиков по 3-4 шт. Участник встает в позу фехтовальщика, одна рука за спиной, другая вытянута вперед, вместо рапиры -ложка.По сигналу начинают "фехтовать" - вылавливать конфеты и есть. Кто первым справится со всеми конфетами - победитель.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вот всегда всё что предлагается провести примеряю на себя, как бы мне было в этой ситуации. Не за что бы не стала участвовать, когда все пьют из одной рюмки, едят одной ложкой из одной тарелки, конфеты уже кто-то развернул и т.п. Поэтому такие вещи не провожу.

----------


## zhak

> Вот всегда всё что предлагается провести примеряю на себя, как бы мне было в этой ситуации


 :Ok:  
аналогично,а  мне все время  еще и сынок напоминает про ХХI век,все на нем пробую.часто бракует от лица"прогрессивной"молодежи.Вообще хотелось бы совместными усилиями создать что-то новое,хотя и хорошо забытое старое не всегда плохо.Очень понравилась идея с фотошопом,конкурс с наушниками для пары.Что-то никто не повелся на музыкальный конкурс с использованием одной песни в разных стилях.Может кто знает,как технически его реализовать???НОВОГО ХОЧЕТСЯ.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Как-то меня попросили помочь сделать на корпаротив сценку от одного из отделов. Нашла идею с использованием песни в разных стилях, немного переделала под их компанию (кабельное телевиденье "Диван ТВ"), дала детали костюмов. Сказали, прошло на УРА. Но сама нигде подобное не использовала. Держу в загашнике до первого случая.

С детства всем знакома песня про серенького козлика (поют)

Жил-был у бабушки серенький козлик,
Вот как, вот как, серенький козлик.
Бабушка козлика очень любила,
Вот как, вот как, травкой кормила.
Отправила козлика в лес погуляти,
Вот как, вот как, в лес погуляти.
Напали на козлика серые волки.
Вот как, вот как, серые волки.
Остались от козлика рожки да ножки,
Вот как, вот как, рожки да ножки.

Представим, как прозвучала бы песня в исполнении цыганского ансамбля (на мотив «Очи чёрные»)
( на тали повязать большие платки, на головы – яркие косынки)
Козлик серенький у бабули жил,
Каждый день козёл в Интернет ходил!
Ему бабушка Диван-ТВ нашла,
Счастьем радужным жизнь была полна.
Только вот беда: был упрям козёл,
В лес дремучий раз да умчался он.
Серый бабушку не послушался.
Белены козёл, ох накушался.
Волки быстрые, волки смелые,
Сверхголодные, ультрасерые.
Взяли козлика у большой сосны
Больше козлику уж не снятся сны.

Выступает грузинский народный ансамбль (на мотив «Сулико»)
( носы, кепки, жилеты)

В солнечных горах высоко
Жил козёл с своей Сулико
В горы вдруг пришла как-то весть,
Что Диван-ТВ где-то есть
В горы вдруг пришла как-то весть,
Что Диван-ТВ где-то есть

Вот отправился серый в лес
И бесследно там он исчез
Бабка следом тоже ушла,
Чтоб найти могилу козла
Бабка следом тоже ушла,
Чтоб найти могилу козла

Долго по горам бабка шла,
Но Диван - ТВ там нашла
Телевизор смотрит она,
Позабыла дурня козла
Телевизор смотрит она,
Позабыла дурня козла



Ансамбль им. Леонида Утёсова (« Как много девушек хороших») (на плечах платки)

Как много бабушек хороших,
Как много ласковых имён,
Но лишь в Диван-ТВ наш козлик
Был окончательно влюблён.
Козлик, зачем ты смотришь телевизор?
Козлик, зачем ты бабушку подвёл?
Козлик, зачем ты был неосторожен?
Зачем же козлик, с Диван-Тв дружбу завёл?



Русский народный хор (на мотив «Мой костёр в тумане светит»)

Жил да был у бабки козлик
Серой масти козлик был.
Его бабушка любила
И он бабушку любил.
Но однажды козлик серый
В Интернет вдруг убежал.
Загулял он там без меры –
Диван – ТВ он повстречал.
Бабка козлика искала
Из цветов венки плела.
Долго, долго горевала,
А потом туда ж пошла.

----------


## Анюша

> Участник встает в позу фехтовальщика, одна рука за спиной, другая вытянута вперед, вместо рапиры -ложка.По сигналу начинают "фехтовать" - вылавливать конфеты и есть. Кто первым справится со всеми конфетами - победитель.





> Не за что бы не стала участвовать, когда все пьют из одной рюмки, едят одной ложкой из одной тарелки, конфеты уже кто-то развернул и т.п. Поэтому такие вещи не провожу.


 в этом фихтовании, как я поняла, ложка не общая, а персональная, банка тоже персональная, а конфеты могут быть вообще из коробочки конфет (без разворачивания)....



> Вот всегда всё что предлагается провести примеряю на себя, как бы мне было в этой ситуации


я тоже стараюсь и представить и попробовать и поэтому в этом конкурсе меня смутила другая вещь... выпившие люди не очень то падкие на сладкое... ну одну конфету еще ладно, а вот когда на пьяную голову много сладких конфет наешься - мне это кажется не очень приятным...

----------


## Запах Дождя

и полный рот конфет, будут спешить, глотать... подавиться могут...

----------


## Орбита

> в этом фихтовании, как я поняла, ложка не общая, а персональная, банка тоже персональная, а конфеты могут быть вообще из коробочки конфет (без разворачивания)....


Все точно.Три участника, три банки, три ложки и конфеты из коробки ассорти. Конкурс я проводила не с пьяной публикой а с участникам программы "Гулливер -шоу" ( дети и подростки). Проходил на "Ура". Кстати, там же и разворачивали конфеты в боксерских перчатках, и друг друга с завязаными глазами кормили шоколадом, и в зал конфеты "Гулливер" бросали со сязанными руками ( до какого ряда докинет, столько баллов плюсом идет), и названия шоколадок отгадывали имногое другое делали. Все игры и конкурсы на тему сладкого были. Всё было к месту.Тем более, программа называлась: шоу для сладкоежек. Я выкладываю обычно на форум те игры и конкурсы, ктр. я знаю и ктр. хорошо у меня проходят. А уж вам, ребята, самим решать: надо оно вам или нет. Не навязываю.

----------


## zhak

VETER NAMERENJA как всегда здорово :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

А к этим козликам еще бы музыку... Музыканты! Ау! Помогите с разными стилями, родненькие, любименькие...

----------


## zhak

Воистину,пара голов гораздо лучше,чем одна.С козликом-тяжело.а в ЧУНГА-ЧАНГЕ слова на Сулико легли(почти),на Очи черные-как родные,еще военный ансамбль(марша не вспомню) или рэп,сначала продумаем,потом фонограммки найдем.Девочки,добъем мы его общими усилиями.Реквизитиком украсим-.......огого получится.Или нет.

----------


## maknata

Сижу и сама с себя ржу - шо значит дорвалась до компа! Выгнала семейство спать, а сама уселась за комп под тем предлогом, что мне нужно собрать материал для написания сценария. И начала разбирать свои "заначки" в компе (я большой любитель сохранять всё на рабочем столе, муж долго терпит, потом собирает всё в отдельную папочку и называет их "Всякая всячина", "Всё шо хошь", "Всё подряд" и запихивает мне в документы. Как обычно времени разобрать не хватает, поэтому они так и сохраняются... Вот в одной из таких папок обнаружила методичку которую когда то рассылал Гуслик. Там игры для детского сада. Но ведь взрослые те же дети? Думаю что и для свадеб пойдёть аж бегом.:wink: 
Чуток доделать правда надо, давайте вместе подумаем. Итак игра:
"Шумы"
Ведущий называет слова и просит представить и озвучить ситуацию с ними связанную: “базарная площадь”, “во-кзал”, “свадьба”, “перемена”, “футбольный матч”, “отъезд в лагерь” и т. д. Задания сменяются неожиданно. Выбывает команда, которая на счет “1-2-3” не озвучит ситуацию.

----------


## maknata

Вот ещё.. оттуда же..


"Хор"
Выбирается водящий, который выходит за дверь. Остальные вспоминают строку или четверостишие из известно-го стихотворения или песни. Каждому игроку определяют слово или целую строку. Приглашается водящий. Игроки одновременно произносят свое слово или строку из загаданного стихотворения или песни. Водящий должен отгадать задуманное.

"Продолжи  песню"

Все стоят в кругу. Ведущий начинает песню, поет один куплет, следующий игрок продолжает куплет другой пес-ни без паузы между ними. Условие: все последующие куплеты должны содержать хотя бы одно слово из предыдущей песни.

----------


## maknata

Ой, да тут целый кладезь!
Летит, летит по небу шар
Ведущий просит играющих запомнить слова: “Летит, летит по небу шар, по небу шар летит. Но знаю я, что в небо шар никак не улетит”. Затем ведущий предлагает: “Заменим слово “летит” движением порхающих рук”. Все повторя-ют стих за ведущим, который заменяет следующее слово “шар” движением, изображающим шар. Все повторяют слова и движения хором. Далее заменяют слово “небо” движением: указательный палец вверх. Повторяют весь стих, заменяя слова на движения. Невнимательные выбывают. По этому принципу, заменяя определенные слова на движения, можно “прочитать” хором любые стихи.

Конкурс брокеров
Ваша фирма преуспевает, и вот, наконец, выходит на межгалактический уровень. Вы принимаете у себя делега-цию инопланетян, которые совершенно не знают земного языка. Но вам необходимо заключить с ним сделку, и поэто-му вы должны объясняться жестами, мимикой. Вам надо рассказать, какой товар вы предлагаете, зачем он может быть нужен, какова его стоимость, так, чтобы вас поняли.
(тут можно заготовить карточки с названием товара)

Конкурс финансистов
Плох тот солдат, который не мечтает стать генералом. Вы — директор малого предприятия, но вдруг станови-тесь... министром финансов. Вам надо ввести твердую валюту, но сначала нужно придумать ей название. Итак, кон-курс на лучшее название.

Цепочка дней рождения
Приглашается 5-10 человек. Участникам игры предлагается построиться в линию в соответствии с месяцем и днем рождения, не разговаривая, звучит команда: “Приготовились! Начали!” Это заставляет играющих придумывать интересные способы бессловесного общения для того, чтобы решить общую задачу.

Скакалочка
Приглашаются 4 человека (или 2 команды с четным количеством ребят). Два человека, взявшись за руки, бегут определенное расстояние, прыгая через одну скакалку. Побеждает та команда (или те два играющих), которая первая придет к финишу. Можно усложнить задание тем, что играющие должны будут еще и петь песню или читать стихо-творение, прыгая через скакалку.

----------


## optimistka17

А кому продолжать решаем так-ведущий просто бросает этому человеку мячик...

----------


## optimistka17

Наталья прислала мне материал методички, которую когда-то выложил Гуслик, а я с натальиного благословения все же с лички перенесу материал сюда.

Веселятся малыши

Не сегодня, не вчера, Ну, ни пуха, ни пера,
Сто веков примерно Наше дело свято.
В жизнь ребят вошла ... (игра) И да здравствует ... (игра)
Совершенно верно. Правильно, ребята!

Считалки


Раз, два, три, четыре.
Кто у нас живет в квартире?
Папа, мама, брат, сестренка,
Кошка Мурка, два котенка,
Мой щенок, сверчок и я — 
Вот и вся моя семья!
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять
Всех начну считать опять!

***
Бежит зайка по дороге
Да устали сильно ноги.
Захотелось зайке спать,
Выходи, тебе искать!

***
Жаба прыгала, скакала,
Чуть в болото не упала.
Из болота вышел дед —
Двести восемьдесят лет.
Раз, два, три — это, верно, будешь ты!

***
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять
Кошка учится считать.
Потихоньку, понемножку.
Прибавляет к мышке кошку.
Получается ответ:
Кошка есть, а мышки нет!

***
Вышла мышка как-то раз
Посмотреть, который час.
Раз, два, три, четыре, 
Мышка дернула за гири.
Вдруг раздался сильный звон
Выходи из круга вон!

***
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять
Будем в прятки мы играть.
Звезды, месяц, луг, цветы
Ты пойди-ка поводи!

***
Завтра с неба прилетит 
Синий - синий - синий кит.
Если веришь — стой и жди,
А не веришь — выходи!

***
Стал мальчишка на колоду,
Оступился прямо в воду,
Вымок, вылез, высох, встал,
Оступился и ... упал
__________________
Веселый мяч

Играющие становятся в круг. Один из игроков получает от ведущего мяч или воздушный шар и передает другому, тот — следующему и т. д. под слова:
Ты катись, веселый мячик,
Быстро, быстро по рукам,
У кого веселый мячик
Тот сейчас станцует нам.
У кого на словах “станцует нам” окажется мяч, тот выходит в круг и танцует. Если играющий не умеет танцевать, задание можно изменить — спеть, рассказать стихотворение на определенную тему, загадать загадку, инсценировать пословицу, повторить скороговорку и т. д.

Карлики и великаны
Ведущий объясняет играющим, стоящим по кругу, что по его команде “карлики” они должны сесть на корточки, а при команде “великаны” — встать на носочки. Кто ошибется, выходит из игры. Побеждает тот, кто останется последним.
Ведущий может намеренно подавать неправильные команды, например: “Кастрюли”, “Валенки”, “Корзинка”, “Пеликаны”. Путаницу можно внести движением рук: говоря “карлики”, встать на носочки и потянуться руками вверх.

Рыбы, птицы, звери
В центре играющих, сидящих по кругу, стоит ведущий с мячом, который бросает его одному из играющих и говорит: “Зверь!” Поймавший мяч, называет любого животного и бросает мяч назад ведущему. Если ведущий, бросив мяч, скажет: “Рыба” или “Птица”, поймавший называет рыбу или птицу.
Ведущий может предложить другие слова: цветы, деревья и т. д.
Игрок, не ответивший ведущему, покидает круг.
__________________
Мы веселые мартышки
Ведущий говорит слова, играющие их повторяют и “инсценируют” сказанное.
Слова: Мы веселые мартышки,
Мы играем громко слишком.
Мы в ладоши хлопаем,
Мы ногами топаем.
Надуваем щечки, скачем на носочках,
Оттопыриваем ушки, даже хвостик на макушке!
Шире, шире рот откроем,
Все гримасы мы состроим.
Как скажу я цифру 3, —
Обо всем забудь, замри!

Кот и мышки
Образовав круг, ребята выбирают Кота и 5-7 мышек. Мышки выходят в центр круга и начинают танцевать, а ре-бята, стоящие по кругу, поют и хлопают в ладоши: “Тра-та-та, тра-та-та, не боимся мы кота” (2 - 3 раза). По словам ведущего: “Кот идет!”. Мышки прекращают танец и замирают. Если мышка изменит позу, кот заберет ее к себе. “Кот ушел!” — объявляет ведущий. Кот выходит из круга. Игра продолжается, пока не останется одна мышка, которую награждают призом, как самую смелую и ловкую.

Колобок
“Колобок” — мяч. который перекатывают друг другу присевшие на корточки участники игры, образующие круг диаметром 5-7 метров. В середине круга скачет на корточках “лиса”, старающаяся поймать “колобок”. Если ей это удается, то она меняется ролью с тем, от кого “колобок” попал “к плутовке в лапы”.

Игры для создания коллектива

Ванька-встанька
С помощью этой игры можно узнать любые сведения о ребенке. Игра проводится азартно, быстро. Ведущий задает вопросы, типа:
У кого имена начинаются с буквы М?
Кто любит спорт?
Кто любит животных?
У кого много друзей?
У кого мама - врач? и т. д.
Ответы на вопрос ведущего — вставание ребят. Встающий хлопает в ладоши и называет свое имя мое
Для проведения игры нужны мяч или игрушка. Ведущий пускает предмет по рядам и задает вопрос. Отвечает тот, у кого этот предмет окажется в руках после вопроса ведущего. Отвечая, он называет свое имя; животное, с которым он ассоциируется; любимое занятие, любимый цветок, дерево и т. д., затем мяч передается соседу. Ведущий может придумывать любые вопросы.

Представление или знакомство
Игроки становятся по кругу. И по очереди делают шаг в круг, называя свое имя и сопровождая это представление каким-либо движением, жестом. Возвращаются на место. Участники круга повторяют это имя и жест с максимальной точностью.

Телеграф
Игрокам предлагают передать по телеграфу знакомое всем участникам стихотворение или песню. Слова передаются по слогам (надо, сохранять темп стихотворения и мелодию песни). Например, “В ле-су ро-ди-лась е- лоч-ка”. Игру можно проводить по кругу или организовать соревнование двух команд. В соревновании выигрывает та команда, которой удалось “передать” текст без пауз.

“Поменяйтесь местами те, кто...”
Игроки сидят по кругу на стульях. Без стула только ведущий, его задача назвать какой-либо общий признак для игроков. Например: “Поменяйтесь местами те, у кого серые глаза”. Пока участники меняются, ведущий занимает место одного из них, а “водит” тот игрок, который остался без стула.

Проверьте совместимость
Для игры нужны фломастеры или карандаши — по одному каждому участнику. Играющие разбиваются на пары и по команде ведущего располагают фломастеры между кончиками указательных пальцев обеих рук — партнеры стоят лицом друг к другу, фломастеры фиксируются между ними только подушечками пальцев партнеров, поддерживать другими пальцами нельзя. Ведущий предлагает парам поднять руки, соединенные фломастерами, вверх, опустить и т. д. Побеждает пара, которая ни разу не уронит фломастер.
Эту же игру можно проводить для любого количества играющих. Можно предложить встать в круг, поместить между указательными пальцами фломастеры — от соседа к соседу. Если группе предстоит работа над общим делом — можно предложить передвигать руки, соединенные фломастерами в одном ритме 1 - 3 минуты.
__________________
Зеркало
Участники располагаются парами лицом друг к другу. По команде ведущего (можно под музыку) один участник пары делает движение, а второй повторяет его. Второй участник предлагает свое движение или изображает какое-либо эмоциональное состояние, а первый повторяет.

Приглашение
Играющие сидят на стульях по кругу, в центре которого стоит ведущий. Ведущий подходит к любому из участников игры, называет его имя и хлопает в ладоши два раза — это приглашение игроку встать в центр круга. едущий садится на его место. Цель игры — дать возможность каждому участнику игры стать ведущим. Игра позволяет играющим познакомиться, лучше запомнить имена друг друга.

Сборы в дорогу
Один из участников выходит из помещения. Оставшиеся “собирают ему дорожную сумку”: пишут на листочках “подарки” в дорогу — абстрактные или предметные. Вошедший, разбирая “подарки”, объясняет назначение, причины и цель их преподнесения.
Заметим, что эти и подобные игровые упражнения дают возможность аутсайдерам (незамеченным, неактивным, отверженным) оказаться в центре внимания группы, услышать о себе хорошие слова, обрести некоторую уверенность.
После того как в группе установится дружелюбная атмосфера, исключающая проявление неприязни, соперничества, можно проводить следующие игровые упражнения.

Мнения
Играющие рассаживаются по кругу — лицом друг к другу. Они получают по чистому листу бумаги с написанной сверху фамилией одного из присутствующих. Играющим предлагается на этом листе (начиная сверху) написать одно, по их мнению, самое яркое качество характера человека, фамилия которого написана на бланке. Заполненный лист загибается так, чтобы сделанная надпись не была видна, и передается соседу. Когда все листы (по количеству участников) сделают полный круг, их собирают и каждый получает листок с мнением присутствующих о себе.
Перед тем как раздать листки, ведущий подчеркивает, что названные качества личности — субъективное мнение человека и оно зависит от самых разнообразных обстоятельств, даже от ситуативного настроения. Тогда даже негативная информация, которую получит человек, будет воспринята им не болезненно, даст ему возможность увидеть себя глазами товарищей, понять себя, побудит к самосовершенствованию.

На балу
В этой игре с шуточным зачином участники называют как положительные, так и негативные качества характера друг друга, но не от себя, а “по слухам” — так снимается личностная окраска. Все становятся в круг. Ведущий: “Я был на балу, ел там халву, слышал о Вас такую молву. (Бросает мяч тому, о ком речь) Говорят, что Вы... (очень добрый человек, остроумны, излишне обидчивы и т. п.). " Получивший мяч отвечает: “А вот мне говорили, что Вы (бросает мяч другому партнеру): ...” и т. д.
Ведущему важно корректировать ход игры, чтобы все были дружелюбны, тактичны, остроумны, чтобы даже наызывая отрицательные качества, играющие не обижали друг другу, а наталкивали на размышления, самоанализ.
__________________
Подвижные игры на воздухе

Охотник, звери и блоха
“Охотник” — старший из играющих. Самый младший — “блоха”, остальные — разные “звери”, крику которых они стараются подражать. “Охотник” преследует “зверей”. “Звери” боятся “охотника”, но сам “охотник” боится “блохи”. “Звери”, запятнанные охотником, превращаются в “охотничьих собак” и вместе с “охотником” преследуют “зверей”, держась за руки. “Собаки” тоже боятся “блохи”. Кого “блоха” запятнает, тот выходит из игры. Игра кончается победой “охотника”, если все “звери” будут запятнаны.

Похищение
Предводителям двух групп ребят завязывают глаза. Затем каждая группа уводит чужого предводителя и прячет его. Спрятанному предводителю разрешается отправить своей группе записку с указанием пути и своего местонахождения. Само собой разумеется, что эти указания человека с завязанными глазами будут основываться на индивидуальных переживаниях и показаниях слуха и осязания, которые предводитель испытал при преодолении пути. Получив записку, группа отправляется на поиски. Выигрывает тот, кто найдет спрятанного раньше.

Пятнашки круговые
Чертится большой круг, а на черте круга очерчиваются места для играющих. Не хватает места лишь для водящего. Водящий бегает по наружной стороне круга, пятнает кого-нибудь, продолжая бежать. Запятнанный должен сейчас же бежать в противоположную сторону и стараться занять свое место. Если ему это не удается сделать, он становятся водящим.

Торпеды
Одна из команд изображает подводные лодки, другая — вражеские корабли. Подводные лодки оснащены мягкими предметами для метания (торпедами). “Корабли” должны пройти через воды, охраняемые подводными лодками, имитируя шум моторов. Подводные лодки ориентируются по шуму “Кораблей” — у игроков завязаны глаза. Побеждает та команда, которой удалось справиться с назначенной ролью лучше. Построение “лодок” и “кораблей” может быть произвольным или заранее оговорено ведущим.

Спящий пират
Капитаны команд изображают спящих пиратов. Им завязывают глаза и располагают у их ног сокровища (например, коробки из под спичек, кубики, кегли и т. д.). Эти предметы капитаны должны охранять как можно дольше. Игроки располагаются широким кругом вокруг “пиратов” соперничествующих команд. По сигналу ведущего они пытаются достать “сокровища”. Пойманный “пиратом” игрок выходит из игры. Каждый игрок может сделать три попытки. За одну попытку можно взять лишь одно “сокровище”. Побеждает команда, набравшая большее количество “сокровищ”.

Арам-шим-шим
Игроки, взявшись за руки. Идут по кругу и произносят:
Арам-шим-шим, арам-шим-шим,
Арамия гуслия-гуслия
Укажи-ка на меня, на меня
И раз, и два, и три!
Водящий стоит в центре круга с закрытыми глазами и вытянутой вперед рукой. На слова “и три” все останавливаются, а водящий подходит к играющим и пытается угадать имя игрока, которого коснулся. Если угадал — меняется местами с этим игроком, не угадал — возвращается в центр круга. Играет он с закрытыми глазами.

 Если кого заинтересовало,то выложу и вторую половину того, что Наталья прислала в личку мне...

----------


## Анюша

> Конкурс я проводила не с пьяной публикой а с участникам программы "Гулливер -шоу" ( дети и подростки). Проходил на "Ура".


О! Для такой публики, лучшего конкурса и не найти.... по себе знаю - сладкоежка...

----------


## Орбита

Ребят, хочу поделиться идеей. Я сейчас стала практиковать "Живые открытки". Заказчик просит приехать и поздравить с днюхой знакомую. Я посылаю "Живую открытку" - молодой человек в образе этакого мачо - "Зорро" или "Джек Воробей" и т.п. Заходит в разгар веселья в дом именинницы, читает ей признание в любви (я специально сочиняю адресное поздравление с именем героини), стоя на колене вручает ей букет цветов и коробку конфет, целует ручку и откланивается. Есть еще несколько открыток: "Баба Яга с Лешиком" ( у них поздравление озорное, прикольный стих, пара игр в том же стиле, подарок вручают со смыслом), "Карлсон" есть и клоунесса Ириска. Есть еще несколько задумок: "Сухов и Верещагин" с гитарой, песней; "Остап Бендер с Эллочкой" и Старик Хоттабыч. В данный момент пишу сценарии для этих героев. Кто из вас делает подобные вещи? Поделитесь инфой! В долгу не останусь.

----------


## naatta

*Орбита*,
 открытку заказывают в том случае, если празднуют дома и не заказывают тебе весь банкет?
В таком случае, это классный вариант поздравлений, можно отправлять к имениннику всех, на кого есть костюмы!
У нас в городе по ресторанам ходит ансамбль цыганской песни. (Правда цыгане на настоящих не очень тянут: выступают с баяном, вместо гитары со скрипкой, и костюмы я бы сделала пошикарней!) Так вот, когда нет организованного банкета с тамадой - это очень бодрый и веселый момент, для встряски гостей, но когда я работаю банкет, то готова гнать их поганой метлой, т.к. очень мне мешают, вымогают с юбиляра деньги, вылезают в зал без спроса и т.д.....

----------


## naatta

*Орбита*,
 а если не очень высокий этаж проживания, можно для именинницы спеть серенаду под окном, одеться в испанские костюмы, и обязательно чтобы среди артистов стоял заказчик!

----------


## zhak

> Кто из вас делает подобные вещи?


 'Идея прекрасная.Для агенств-супер.А для одиночек -ведущих это,по-моему, не реально.Мы то работаем на банкете.Хотя с удовольствием бы использовала "говорящие отрытки" как концертные номера.Но у нас этого нет.Очень хорошая идея,мозги в понедельник освобожу и подумаем :Ok:

----------


## Марья

*Орбита*,
 Вот это да!!! Здорово! Я думаю и без агенства можно эту идею воплотить, только людей творческих, артистических найти!!!

----------


## sonatina

Tip-Top, спасибо  огромное за подсказку, Все нашла, мои певуны будут счастливы! :Ok:

----------


## Орбита

Орбита,
открытку заказывают в том случае, если празднуют дома и не заказывают тебе весь банкет?

Иногда просят поздравить именинника в офисе. У меня заказывали и такие "сурпрайсы". Девочка в офисе  у себя просто междусобойчик собирала после работы. Никто ничего не знал. А её друзья вскладчину заказали ей моего "Зорро". Друзей даже рядом не было. Она им потом вечером звонила домой и благодарила. А они уже мне в агентство перезванивали, довольные, что так классно придумали!
Можно, конечно, и одиночкам такое практиковать. Не обязательно агентсвам. Найти просто подходящих артистов. Студентов, например. Они всегда рады подработать. У нас как-то в основном "Куклы -поздравляшки"  входу были. Я решила не зацикливаться на куклах. Решила, что выбор должен быть побольше. Для детей -сказочные герои. Для мужчин - героини известные. Для женщин - герои. Короче, расширяю выбор. Поэтому к вам обратилась. Вместе можно много чего придумать. Да и вам пригодится.

----------


## optimistka17

> Вместе можно много чего придумать


 У нас довольно часто в виде живого подарка дарят восточную танцовщицу. Запаковывают ее в большой пакет в виде подарка. Прилепили громадный бант,занесли, поставили перед именинником. Виновник торжества дергает за край банта,бантик развязывается , включается музыка и пошел танец....
А еще иногда делают так называемый подарок-розыгрыш, но это отдельная тема.....

----------


## Марья

> Для детей -сказочные герои.


Знаете, какой у нас сейчас самый популярный герой? - Спанчбоб! Это из мультика мочалка, если кто не видел... На дни рождения торт в виде губки заказывают и самый популярный герой для поздравления не клоун, а именно Спанчбоб:biggrin: Представляете себе: дети кушают торт в виде мочалки?

----------


## Edra

НОСОРОГИ

Реквизит: надувные шаpики (по 1 на каждого), нитка обычная, лейкопластыpь, кнопка канцеляpская (по 1 на каждого)


Количество людей - чем больше, тем лучше. Игpа может быть как командная, так и каждый за себя. Для игpы потpебуются: надувные шаpики (по 1 на каждого), нитка обычная, лейкопластыpь, кнопка канцеляpская (по 1 на каждого). 

Шаpик надувается и пpивязывается ниткой в pайоне талии (шаpик должен находится на уpовне и в pайоне ягодиц). Кнопкой пpотыкается кусочек лейкопластыpя и клеится на лоб игpока. Такая пpоцедуpа пpоделывается с каждым участником. Потом каждый игpок должен сложить pуки на гpуди или за спиной (в течении игpы ему нельзя ими пользоваться), а можно их связать. 

После всех этих пpиготовлений дается стаpт (засекается какое-то вpемя - для командной игpы, по истечении вpемени считается кто уцелел; а для игpы каждый сам за себя - игpается до последнего), после чего задача игpока - кнопкой на лбу пpоколоть шаpик пpотивника (не используя pуки). Выглядит это все пpосто потpясающе, главное - чтобы людей было побольше. Hу и победителю поощpительный пpиз.
весело )))

----------


## Татьянка

> НОСОРОГИ


:wink:  Проводила. Конкурс травматичный. даже в полутрезвом состоянии. Умудряются промазать. Пришлось отказаться.:frown:

----------


## Pugachiha

> Конкурс брокеров
> Ваша фирма преуспевает, и вот, наконец, выходит на межгалактический уровень. Вы принимаете у себя делега-цию инопланетян, которые совершенно не знают земного языка. Но вам необходимо заключить с ним сделку, и поэто-му вы должны объясняться жестами, мимикой. Вам надо рассказать, какой товар вы предлагаете, зачем он может быть нужен, какова его стоимость, так, чтобы вас поняли.
> (тут можно заготовить карточки с названием товара)


Я такое делаю чуть попроще, из расчёта на публику, не знающую слова "брокер". Так вот. На листочке написано слово (предмет). А игрок должен описать этот предмет без слов, с помощь мимики. А другой (другие) должны угадать, что это. Как-то у меня мужику досталось "крем-депилятор". Началось всё с того, что он не знает, что это. Жена на ушко ему разжевала значение. И он начал!!!... Как он тёр свою бороду (трёхдневная щетина!), как он краснел, когда называли всякие бритвенные приналежности, и как он не мог догадаться "помазать" какие-нибудь другие места!  :Vah:  Короче, мы оборжались! :biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

У мнас в далекой студенческой молодости эта игра называлась Птеродактиль.... На украинском телевидении Показуха... всегда на ура идет. Как ее вариант нужно читать поздравление молодым с сурдопереводчиком, паралельно текст и его значение жестами.. бывает очень прикольно...

----------


## Dium

> 'Идея прекрасная.Для агенств-супер.А для одиночек -ведущих это,по-моему, не реально.Мы то работаем на банкете.Хотя с удовольствием бы использовала "говорящие отрытки" как концертные номера.Но у нас этого нет.Очень хорошая идея,мозги в понедельник освобожу и подумаем


Все реально! только без агенства трудно в материальном плане. Я "живой открыткой" за год раз 30 была, причем мой первый опыт в сфере проведения праздников- заказ на живую открытку. Агенство помагает с созданием образа , реквизит и т.д. А самому очень накладно. Имея даже 2-3 костюма своих - это маловато. Живую открытку заказывают из расчета интересов ребенка. А дети хотят тоже нового!!! уже кот Матроскин для них - это вчерашний день, а многие дети даже не знаю, кто это :eek:  Шрек, Спанчбоб, Totally Spice, Человек-паук,  и прочие новомодные герои трактуют новые направления работы.
Приходится самой изучать героев теперешниз мультиков, благо есть интернет:) можно просто прочесть критику о героях, не тратя время на просмотр.

----------


## Орбита

> Матроскин для них - это вчерашний день, а многие дети даже не знаю, кто это  Шрек, Спанчбоб, Totally Spice, Человек-паук, и прочие новомодные герои трактуют новые направления работы.


Я тоже так думала. Стала уже разрабатывать новых героев: "Берсерк и Кикимора" ( из новых карт). Пока суть да дело, героев стали подзабывать, не актуальны. А вот заказы в последнее время идут на известных "долгожителей": Принцесса, Белоснежка, Пеппи, Бременские разбойники. А недавно оченнно просили кого-то из Простоквашино или Карлсона. Так и сказали: "Не надо нам никаких зарубежных, мы детей воспитываем на русских мультиках, на правильных". Во как!

----------


## zhak

Девочки и мальчики,особенно те,кому не в тягость рифмовать!Не хотите развить мысль о свадебных загадках.По принципу новогодних:
бабе скоро сорок лет
прыгает,как дурочка
догадайтесь,кто она-
правильно.......
или  три колобка друг на друге лежат и дрожат?
Что-то о  зяте,теще,браке,ЗАГСе,аистах,детях,гостях,водке.....Этим можно будет и детей отвлечь и взрослых развлечь.

----------


## optimistka17

В руках греть ее  не стоит, 
Отдыхать она настроит
К ней огурчик и селедка,-
Пусть рекою льется.... ВОДКА!


 Всегда заботлива она
А для внуков так важно
 Сделай ты лицо попроще, 
Если в гости едет.. ТЕЩА!

 Кошелек когда пустой, 
иди сразу же домой
Будет тестю наливать,
Знаем кто, конечно,....ЗЯТЬ!

Когда царствует любовь
И не только лишь весной
Когда хочется вдвоем
Обойти весь шар земной
Не согласен лишь чудак,
Что пора вступать вам в ...БРАК

Принести пополненье стремится
Эта чудная,белая птица...
Даже ребенок может назвать,
кто малышей любит мамам вручать....АИСТ...(я не смогла найти рифму к слову аист).
 Если хотите, могу продолжить и составить еще что-то в этом стиле....

----------


## zhak

люд,я в шоке,это ты на ходу,сразу,без подготовки?ШЕКСПИР отдыхает.А поядовитей можешь?Типа  кто то эту птичку начинает ждать,а кто-то хочет ей крылья обломать...ну я в прозе сильнее,но мысль такая-по популярности в анекдотах с ней сравнится только Чапаев и Штирлиц,
я подумаю тоже.Но сама мысль как?

----------


## zhak

этим словом можно сильно
насмешить иль напугать
ну а ее главной жертвой
в анекдоте будет зять?-про тещу,но корявенько.

----------


## optimistka17

Этим словом можно сильно
Насмешить иль напугать
 Пусть не станет жертвой тещи,
 Ее славный, милый... ЗЯТЬ!

Может быть так?. Я сейчас отлучусь ненадолго, а потом сделаю че-нибуть ядовитое...

----------


## Орбита

Робята! Я на свадьбах делаю поцелуйные частушки. Сама сочинила, сама их пою ( чаще речтативом) и прошу гостей последнюю строчку со мной повторять хором. А те, про кого поем, должны целоваться.
например: Я готовила салат, резала морковку.
               Ну-ка, сношка дорогая, поцелуй свекровку!

или:        Мы по полюшку гуляли, заходили в рощу.
              Ну-ка, зять молодой, поцелуй-ка тещу!

И так далее. Если интересно , то выложу завтра утром.

----------


## zhak

прикольно.А я про водку пытаюсь:
чудеса  с людьми творит,
веселит,бодрит,пьянит
все таланты открывает
ее много не бывает?

----------


## zhak

если мы поем,танцуем
спать мешаем всем соседям
значит скоро по их просьбе
кто с мигалкой к нам приедет? -любимая милиция.Может про музыкантов,фотографа,кто про что сможет.:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> например: Я готовила салат, резала морковку.
>                Ну-ка, сношка дорогая, поцелуй свекровку!
> 
> или:        Мы по полюшку гуляли, заходили в рощу.
>               Ну-ка, зять молодой, поцелуй-ка тещу!


Эти частушки я слышала лет 7 назад на одной из свадеб. Вы их автор? Надо же как быстро всё по свету разносится!

----------


## optimistka17

> Может про музыкантов,фотографа,кто про что сможет.


За столом который час
Не пора ль пуститься в пляс?
Заводи свою шарманку,
Просят гости.... МУЗЫКАНТА!

Как сегодня веселились,
Как попозже отрубились,
Вспомнить это вам охота?
Что ж, друзья, поможет.... ФОТО!


Жених и невеста счастливы вместе
Им "горько" кричали сегодня раз двести
Не скоро их приймет в объятья кровать
Будут ведь ночью деньги... СЧИТАТЬ!

Когда шампанское стреляет,-
Гостей порою обливает...
В тот миг под стол и вор ныряет
 С невесты туфельку.... СНИМАЕТ!


Обувь надо выкупать,
Пора зрителей собрать
И сейчас, как вы заметили,
 В роли клоунов ... СВИДЕТЕЛИ!

 Продолжать или хватит?

----------


## fena

> Всегда заботлива она
> А для внуков так важно
> Сделай ты лицо попроще, 
> Если в гости едет.. ТЕЩА!


с давних пор - со старины
зять к ней ходит на блины,
встретит зятя раздевает 
литр водки выставляет
перед ним шуршит как роща 
знают все что это - ...тёща

кто самый добрый, кто любит детей
и кто хочет дедушкой стать поскорей
кто молодым посылает наказ:
чтоб куча детишек родилась у вас 
чтоб шесть было девочек, мальчиков - шесть 
он всех воспитает его зовут - ..тесть

эти стихи у меня супруг сочинил если надо вышлю и про свекровь со свекром

а частушки поцелуйные я то-же пела 3 года назад очень приятно познакомиться с автором

----------


## Вета

> эти стихи у меня супруг сочинил если надо вышлю и про свекровь со свекром


ЗдОрово! Что-то новенькое! очень хочеться и про свёкра со свекроввью! Пожалуйста! :flower:

----------


## Вета

Людмила - Оптимистка - просто УМНИЧКА! Восхищаюсь! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*optimistka17*,

Люда, а серьёзные стихи ты пишешь? Наверное да, раз у тебя такой замечательный дар!

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, а серьёзные стихи ты пишешь?


 Разве что обряд снятия фаты... Хотите выложу?

----------


## Татьянка

> Разве что обряд снятия фаты... Хотите выложу?


 :Aga:  ...хосю... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> ...хосю


 сейчас наберу в правильном разделе...

----------


## Татьянка

> сейчас наберу в правильном разделе...
> __________________


 :Ok:  .... а хде правильный?....:rolleyes: ...туда побегу.... :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

Правильный-это в сценариях, но я ж еще плохо печатаю,-дай мне чуток времени

----------


## Татьянка

> Правильный-это в сценариях, но я ж еще плохо печатаю,-дай мне чуток времени


 :Aga:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

..... ну не терпитси.....:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## ruslava

> Обувь надо выкупать,
> Пора зрителей собрать
> И сейчас, как вы заметили,
> В роли клоунов ... СВИДЕТЕЛИ!


Обувь надо выкупать,
Пора зрителей собрать
И сейчас, как вы заметили,
Главные они -... СВИДЕТЕЛИ!

или : Выходят на арену кто? .....СВИДЕТЕЛИ

Боюсь, что обидятся, если сакцентируем внимание на том, что они клоуны ...

----------


## optimistka17

Дак это смотря какие свидетели.
 А можно и более пресный вариант
Обувь надо выкупать,
Пора зрителей собрать
И сейчас, как вы заметили
Все вернут для нас..СВИДЕТЕЛИ
 (обувь вмиг вернут...), ну и т.д.

----------


## zhak

Людочка,чуть переделаю-
Жених и невеста счастливы вместе
Им "горько" кричали сегодня раз двести
Не скоро их приймет в объятья кровать
Будут ведь ночью деньги... СЧИТАТЬ(ЧТО БУДУТ ОНИ ЭТОЙ НОЧЬЮ СЧИТАТЬ.?)
Не хочу облегчать ответ рифмой.Про фотографа очень понравилось.Девченки,пишите,творите,потом выберем что кому ближе по стилю ведения-всем польза будет :Ok:

----------


## zhak

если от любви не можешь
ты ни спать,ни есть,ни пить
вам с любимой половинкой
нужно в это же вступить?(брак)

----------


## Olka

Уважаемые ведущие, а проводите ли вы танцевальые конкурсы и какие ?
Из того, что я иногда делаю
1. Танец "Переница" - тут по-моему это уже обсуждали. Но хорошо идет только в большой компании - больше 50 человек. Помогает перезнакомиться всем гостям.
2. Танец "Сиртаки" - ну тут просто все оттанцовываются, а уж если еще в начале провести краткое обучение - то полный успех.
3. "кадриль" - то же самое, что с Сиртаки - краткое обучение вначале и... иногда по 2 раза просят включить )))
4. Конкурс "Танцы народов мира". Вызываются или выбираются пары. По  жеребьевке им выдаются танцевальные стили, минимальный реквизит и начинается конкурс. Каждой паре призы, а лучшую пару выбирают аплодисментами.
5. Различные паровозики :)

Что еще можно провести из танцевального ?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Как-то мне сами гости подсказали танец со стульями. Получилось это спонтанно, на танцполе оказалось 2 стула, звучал рок-н-рол. Видели бы, что они с этими стульями выделывали, и прыгали через них, и поднимали за ножку, и ноги перебрасывали, и сажали кого-нибуди на стул и поднимали. Просматривая потом съёмку, я была в восторге от того, что получилось. Теперь иногда предлагаю сама на лучший танец со стулом.

----------


## fena

> Уважаемые ведущие, а проводите ли вы танцевальые конкурсы и какие ?
> Из того, что я иногда делаю


 "подарочная макарена" я провожу её так: вызываю весь мужской коллектив свадебного застолья (кроме жениха) и говорю что  все мужчины приготовили ещё ряд подарков и сейчас они вам их подарят: 
модельные туфли-топаем ногами
утюг от тефаль-правой рукой утюжим
китайские болванчики-киваем головой нараво на лево
хула-хуп-вращаем талией
а теперь - только сегодня и только сейчас звучит подарочная макарена! (включается музыка и все движения повторяются одновременно)

----------


## optimistka17

> и говорю что все мужчины приготовили ещё ряд подарков и сейчас они вам их подарят:


 А вот эти все подарки-движения, мужчины делают одновременно? Или одни одно, а другая часть мужчин делает что-то другое? Потому как одновременно в твоем тексте трактовать можно по-разному. Уточни пожалуйста

----------


## zhak

у меня частенько бывают "не одинокие" свидетели,так чтоб Отелло не ворчал,что его девушка танцует эротический танец- танцуют эротику со стулом вместо дам- тоже прикольно.

----------


## optimistka17

> Теперь иногда предлагаю сама на лучший танец со стулом.


 А у меня есть набор карточек. 
1 станцевать стоя на стуле
2 станцевать  приплясывая вокруг стула
3 станцевать лежа животом на стуле
4станцевать лежа спиной на стуле
5 оседлав верхом стул
6 обнимая стул
7размахивая стулом
8обнимая стул
Каждый участник достает свою карточку и уже тогда вытворяет ,кто во что горазд. По завершению танца определяем приз зрительских симпатий. Все карточки не использую. Обычно у меня 5 участников(это ,чтоб друг другу не мешали). не очень люблю этот конкурс, но для разнообразия в нашей танцевальной копилке пусть будет и он.

----------


## Орбита

*VETER NAMERENJA*,




> Эти частушки я слышала лет 7 назад на одной из свадеб. Вы их автор? Надо же как быстро всё по свету разносится!


Не буду ничего доказывать. не в моих правилах. просто выложу все частушки, мало ли... Вдруг кому пригодится.
Ну-ка, зять удалой, ты не стой на месте:
Подойди иобними дорогого тестя.

Напекла блинов я, буду угощать я.
ну-ка, теща золотая, поцелй-ка зятя.

Тестя нарядили в новую рубаху.
Ну-ка, тесть наш распрекрасный,
поцелуй-ка сваху!

Мы на свадьбе так плясали,
что теперь ни лечь, ни сесть.
Ну-ка, свата дорогого, обними-ка быстро , тесть!

А у нас народ живет весело, богато...
А ты, теще, подойди  и поцелуй-ка свата!

Чтоб вовек вам бед не знать бы
поцелуйтесь обе сватьи!

Дорогие гости! Ну-ка полюбуйтесь:
Молодые муж с женой крепко поцелуйтесь!

Есть еще кое-что интересное. Но это уж я размещу в теме свадьбы. Чтоб не флудить.

----------


## optimistka17

> Не буду ничего доказывать. не в моих правилах. просто выложу все частушки, мало ли... Вдруг кому пригодится.


Наталья! А зачем что-то доказывать? Я вот приехала в Запорожье в гости к Ильичу и его знакомая, запрожская тамада начала читать мои стихи-клятвы. Я-то знаю, что я автор, а она даже не помнит откуда у нее мой текст появился. Так и твои частушки кто-то где-то услышал, скорее всего на видео , в фильме увидели, переписали,переняли и пошли частушки гулять по свету. Люди поют и думают:"Слова и музыка народные..." Ну разве ж не приятно, черт побери, если людям нравится и текст по белу свету расходится? Радуйся и  продолжай творить...

----------


## Януська

> 1. Танец "Переница" - тут по-моему это уже обсуждали. Но хорошо идет только в большой компании - больше 50 человек. Помогает перезнакомиться всем гостям.
> 2. Танец "Сиртаки" - ну тут просто все оттанцовываются, а уж если еще в начале провести краткое обучение - то полный успех.
> 3. "кадриль" - то же самое, что с Сиртаки - краткое обучение вначале и... иногда по 2 раза просят включить )))
> 
> 5. Различные паровозики :)


*Olka* а можно подробнее? "Переница" это когда круг в круге? 
2. и 3. Опишите плиз движения. 
5. А какие паровозики например ?

----------


## Ильич

> 5. А какие паровозики например ?


Дык писано уже про паровозики...
Выдераем юношу и девушку, она - паровозик из ромашково, он локомотив истории. К паравозикам цепляем по первому вагону, к юноше девушку и наоброт. как только заиграет музыка, вы поедите по залу вокруг вас вагоны, вагоны, вагоны....Главное неабрать побольше вагонов, когда вагоны закночатся пожно врезаться в хвост соседнему составу отрезая себе кусок. Главное чтобы к концу танца у вас или у вас был самый длинный состав.
Музыка, поехали....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Орбита*,



> Не буду ничего доказывать. не в моих правилах.


Наташа, обижаться не надо. Два первых четверостишья я действительно слышала и даже в и-нете видела. А вот то, что ты потом продолжила, этот вариант не встречала.
Каждый вправе выссказать свои мысли.

----------


## Olka

> *Olka* а можно подробнее? "Переница" это когда круг в круге? 
> 2. и 3. Опишите плиз движения. 
> 5. А какие паровозики например ?


Попробую объяснить. :rolleyes: 
Переница - это круг в круге.  У людей из внутреннего круга в руках платочки. Внешний ходит под музыку. Человек из внутреннего машет платочком перед человеком из внешнего. Они выходят в середину , расстилают платочек. становятся на колени и целуются. 

Кадриль. Все встают в пары. Из пар образуется круг. Далее делаются шаги по направлению к центру круга. На 8 счетов.
1. шаг правой ногой вправо, приставка левой ноги, еще шаг правой, левая нога не делает шаг. а выставляется на пятку.
2. шаг с левой влево, приставка правой, шаг левой влево, правая на пятку.
эти шаги повторяются 2 раза. шаги большие.
3. Люди оказались в паре напротив друг друга. Сгибают руки в локтях ( или, как в еврейских танцах, "за жилеточку") и обходят друг друга (8 шагов) В конце должны снова оказаться лицом к лицу.
4. Делают как бы реверанс своему партнеру, т.е. берутся руками правая за правую, поднимают вверх и как бы подскок друг к другу. 
Затем девушка делает шаг за спину партнера и оказывается лицом уже к другому партнеру. 
И все заново.

Писать сложно. На деле все гораздо проще. Вы только попробуйте. гости воспринимают на ура. 2 раза без музыки только порепетировать ))

----------


## Olka

Сиртаки. Все в большом кругу, лицом в центр круга. Взявшись за руки (или за плечи - но тогда сложнее танцевать)
1. Шаг вправо правой, шаг левой вправо и ставим ногу перед правой, шаг правой вправо, шаг левой вправо, ставим ногу за правой. - 2 раза.
2. на месте приставные шаги. Правая вправо, приставляем левую. Левая влево. Приставляем правую. - 4 раза
3. на месте. приставные шаги. Но ... Правая вправо, левая вперед на носочек, Левая влево, правая вперед на носочек. - 4 раза
4. то же самое, только Правая вправо, левая назад на носочек, Левая влево, правая назад на носочек. - 4 раза
5. те же приставные , но  Правая вправо, левая как бы закибывается на правую и наоборот - 4 раза

дальше все сначала.

----------


## Dium

> А вот эти все подарки-движения, мужчины делают одновременно? Или одни одно, а другая часть мужчин делает что-то другое? Потому как одновременно в твоем тексте трактовать можно по-разному. Уточни пожалуйста


Я даже с детьми провожу такой конкурс "Подарочная Макарена". Включается музыка "Макарена" я показываю первое движение -топаем ножками , так как первый подарок  красивые сапожки. Потом дарим утюг. И уже повторяем два движения - топаем ногами и имитируем утюг. Потом головой из стороны в сторону - китайский болванчик. И повторяем уже три движения вместе. Дальше дарим веер- повторяем 4 движения, и в конце дарим хула-хуп- вращения талией. И теперь уже все 5 подарков вместе соединяем.

----------


## olgaring

Девочки , помнится кто-то описывал игру " Рыбалка" К сожалению , поиск выдал , да не то , что  я искала. Меня интересует вариант с лещём , помнится , когда читала несовсем поняла суть. Можно повторить более подробно для тугодумки. Спасибо!

----------


## Орбита

> Ну разве ж не приятно, черт побери, если людям нравится и текст по белу свету расходится? Радуйся и продолжай творить...
> __________________


Людмилка, спасибо! Ты меня успокоила. Просто я определила для себя правила: Если на форум выкладываю свои сочинения, так и объявляю: "Моё. Кому нравится - берите." Если не моё, но тоже хороший материал, также оговариваю: "Не я автор. Но рекомендую к действию." А то, что наши сочинительства гуляют по белу свету, не удивляюсь. Я уже работаю в этой сфере 20 лет с хвостиком. Сколько всего было! Раньше вообще писали-переписывали отовсюду, где можно. Не было столько информации, как сейчас. И Инета не было. А стихи и стишки пишу всем и вся. (Кстати, на заказ за деньги тоже пишу стихи и сценарии.) Немудренно что какие-то вещички оказались у кого-то. Теперь я понимаю заботу Искорки об авторских правах.

----------


## Орбита

> Наташа, обижаться не надо.


*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Я не обижаюсь. Даже приятно, в некотором роде, что мое творчество не прошло незамеченным. Спасибо. А все остальное см. выше.

----------


## Dium

Что же можно такого интересного провести на 14 февраля???? есть конкурсы, но мне они кажутся такими избитыми. Вот из сети следующие игры и конкурсы:

Обнимай, тьфу ты, обмотай меня!

Каждая девушка держит в правой руке скрученную в клубок ленту. Мужчина губами берет кончик ленты и, не прикасаясь руками, обматывает лентой девушку. Выигрывает тот, у кого наряд получится удачнее, или тот, кто быстрее справится с заданием.

Поцелуйный конкурс

На небольшую недлинную палочку, которую один из участников берет в рот, повесьте колечко. Партнёр по игре должен на свою палочку, тоже взятую в рот, это колечко переместить без помощи рук.

Сладкая парочка

Каждой паре дается по конфетке. Задача каждой пары — совместными усилиями без помощи рук развернуть и съесть конфету, которую даст ведущий. Пара, сделавшая это первой, побеждает.

Ты мне нравишься

Все участники образуют круг, ведущий игры задает вопрос первому гостю: «Посмотрите внимательно на свою соседку (соседа). Что Вам в нем больше всего нравится?». (Ответы будут самые разные: глаза, нос, серьги, блузка, волосы и т.д.). Затем ведущий обращается к следующему гостю с тем же вопросом и к следующему. Когда опрос будет завершен, ведущий предлагает всем поцеловать у соседа именно то, что больше всего нравилось.

Защемило сердце

Участвуют по парам. Девушкам завязывают глаза, а на парней в это время на разные места на одежду прикрепляются от 5 до 10 прищепок. Девушки по команде начинают ощупывать своего партнера и находить прищепки, кто быстрее остальных соберет все прищепки, тот и выиграл. А может, выиграл тот, кто сделал это наиболее эротично?

Стриптиз

В этом конкурсе принимают участие несколько девушек, желательно, чтобы они были пластичны и хорошо двигались. Каждой девушке надевают резинки, связанные кольцом по одной на руки (выше локтя), на грудь, на пояс, и на ноги (где обычно заканчиваются чулки). Эти резиночки символизируют соответственно: перчатки, бюстгальтер, трусики и чулки. Включается медленная музыка, и девушки начинают раздеваться, эротично снимая с себя эти резиночки. Зрелище потрясающее! Выигрывает самая лучшая стриптизерша.

Скульптура Любви

Несколько пар (от четырех до шести, можно и больше) выходят из комнаты за дверь. Лучше их сразу предупредить, чтобы они не подслушивали, иначе будет неинтересно. В комнате остается ведущий и одна пара. Ведущий начинает рассказ: «Далеко-далеко отсюда, где живут наши мечты и надежды есть чудесный город Вечной молодости. Красивые широкие улицы, вечная Весна и счастливые люди делают этот город самым чудесным творением наших желаний. А в центре города есть очень красивая площадь Любви, на которой собираются влюбленные, находят друг друга одинокие, собираются воедино разбитые сердца и примиряются разведенные злой Судьбой. И украшает эту площадь неповторимая Статуя Любви». И вот теперь пара оставшаяся в комнате должна изобразить то самое скульптурное изваяние, которое на их взгляд символизирует Любовь. Как только они придумали и замерли в нужных позах, ведущий приглашает из соседней комнаты одного человека (парень это будет или девушка — значения не имеет). Остальные остаются ждать своей очереди. Когда новый участник вошел в комнату и начал рассматривать «скульптуру», ведущий повторяет историю о городе Вечной молодости. Но когда он подходит к месту о том, что площадь Любви украшает скульптура влюбленных, он предлагает новоприбывшему по-своему переделать скульптурную композицию. «Новый скульптор» начинает ваять свой шедевр, а пара послушно исполняет его указания. Когда «скульптор» заканчивает, ведущий уточняет все ли так, как задумывалось. А после утвердительного ответа «скульптора», ведущий приглашает его занять место в этой скульптуре. Если «скульптором» была девушка — она занимает место девушки из скульптурной композиции, и соответственно, если это был парень — он занимает место скульптурного юноши. Затем приглашается следующий участник. Следует сделать так, чтобы новые участники чередовались: если первой вошла девушка, то следующим должен быть парень и наоборот. Лучшую скульптурную композицию можно наградить призом.

Я умираю от любви к вам!

Игра с таким оригинальным названием, происходящим от возгласов игроков, существовала в конце XVIII — начале XIX века. Количество игроков 2—8 человек. Необходима колода из 36 или 52 карт в зависимости от количества игроков. Карты сдаются между всеми игроками поровну. Первым ходит сдававший карты. Он выкладывает на стол любую карту, объявляя: «Я». Имеющий карту той же масти, следующую по достоинству, выкладывает ее на предыдущую, объявляя: «Умираю». Имеющий следующую той же масти кладет ее с объявлением: «От любви». Четвертая по порядку карта той же масти кладется с возгласом: «К вам».

Четыре карты, выложенные на стол, скидываются. Следующим ходит положивший последнюю карту. Если в течение игры не образуется полного набора из четырех карт, то выложенные карты отбрасываются, и ходит выкладывавший первую (объявлявший «Я»).

Если игрок положил свою последнюю карту, объявив «К вам», и ходить далее ему не с чего, то ходит сидящий от него по левую руку.

По окончании игры проигравшим — имеющим карты на руках после того, как у других игроков все карты кончились — производится выплата конфетами.

Выплаты бывают:

• в соответствии с предварительной договоренностью за партию;

• за каждую карту, оставшуюся на руках, по заранее определенной сумме;

• за очки на картах, оставшихся у игрока.

Урони валентинку

Участники стоят в кругу лицом внутрь. По внешней стороне бежит водящий, который бросает сердечко к ногам избранного, который, естественно, стоит к нему спиной. Тот должен повернуться и догнать водящего. Если ему это удается, то он становится водящим. Если нет, то снова занимает место в кругу или выполняет «штрафное» задание. Можно обговорить условия: догоняющий проигрывает, если не догонит водящего за один круг или если тот успеет «заручиться» поддержкой Купидона, ухватившись за него рукой. В последнем случае Купидону лучше находиться в зале, а не на сцене. Беготня по крутым ступенькам, ведущим на сцену, может окончиться плачевно. Организаторы должны позаботиться о технике безопасности, чтобы настроение не было испорчено неприятными случаями во время праздника.

Погадай мне, Валентин!

Для этой цели используется развесистый комнатный цветок в горшке или специально заготовленная ветка, помещенная в грунт. На веточки развешиваются карточки, на которых написаны «предсказания». Это небольшие листочки плотной бумаги на ниточках. «Предсказания» могут быть различными: «Имя вашего любимого состоит из шести букв», «Вы встретите свою судьбу на автобусной остановке послезавтра», «Следующая неделя будет удачной для вас» и так далее.

Участнику завязывают глаза (или он может закрыть их) и позволяют снять с ветки один листочек, который также может быть выполнен в виде сердечка. Затем повязку снимают, и участник зачитывает вслух то, о чем говорит гадание.

Счастливое лицо в День Святого Валентина

Вырезается бумажное сердце больших размеров. С помощью маленьких сердечек его нужно «разрисовать» так, чтобы получились глаза, уши, нос, рот. Эту игру можно сделать в виде соревнования по командам или индивидуально: в течение определенного времени (двух минут) сделать рисунок. Лучшие «художники» должны поощряться призом.

Для этого конкурса необходимо приготовить большое количество маленьких сердечек, разложить одинаковое количество их по конвертам и вручить командам. Чтобы сердечки держались на бумаге, можно использовать клей, клеящую ленту типа скотч или же воспользоваться самоклеющейся пленкой типа «multi-film», которую используют профессиональные художники. Возможны варианты. Выбирайте тот, который вам подходит больше всего.

Спрячь свое сердце

В комнате спрятаны сердечки. По команде ведущего участники должны найти как можно больше сердечек. Победителем будет обладатель наибольшего числа сердечек.

Сердечки можно прятать под столами, приклеивая их лентой, на подоконниках. Лучше избегать книжных полок и горшков с цветами, чтобы не наделать беспорядка.

Составь слово

С помощью букв, из которых состоит название праздника «День святого Валентина», надо составить как можно больше слов. Эта игра отнюдь не оригинальна и больше подходит для тех, кто в нее еще ни разу не играл.

Составь акростих

Нужно написать стихотворение в духе Дня святого Валентина. Начальные буквы слова во главе каждой строчки должны составлять имя человека, которому адресовано или посвящается «валентинка».

Моя любовь к тебе сильна,
И нет любви конца.
Шипов от розы ждет она,
А может быть венца.

Стихотворение посвящено некоему Мише, чье имя можно прочесть сверху вниз по первым буквам. Можно объявить целый конкурс на написание послания в стихах, на создание акростиха.

Урони платок

В девятнадцатом веке любили играть в игру «Урони платок». Мальчик целовал девочку, которая роняла носовой платочек, но сначала мальчик должен был поймать ее.

Меткие стрелки

На стене крепится мишень с сердцем в центре. Можно использовать маленькие мячики или дротики. У каждого игрока три попытки.
Ведущий объясняет: "Сердце, пронзённое стрелой - старинный символ влюбленности. Кто сумеет попасть в сердце, сможет обратить на себя внимание Прекрасной Дамы или Сказочного Принца. Лучшие стрелки будут удостоены посвящения в рыцари, а меткие дамы получат звание Главных Похитительниц Сердец."
После игры ведущий награждает победителей и приободряет проигравших.

Без слов

Ведущий: "Полюбить и быть любимым мало. В своё время, например, часто держали девушек взаперти. Они никого не видели, кроме родных. Как в таких условиях объяснить, что любишь, как договориться о встрече с любимым? Влюблённые призывали на помощь смекалку, использовали тайные языки: язык цветов, секретные шрифты, язык жестов. Я предлагаю желающим поговорить с нами без единого слова и звука."
Участникам игры раздаются карточки, на которых написаны строчки из известных песен, поговорки, пословицы. Задача игроков – без слов, используя лишь мимику и жесты, донести до зрителей смысл написанного, а зрители должны угадать каждое слово. Игроки, чей «тайный язык» точнее других передал смысл фразы, награждаются специальным призом.

----------


## Татьянка

> Переница - это круг в круге. У людей из внутреннего круга в руках платочки. Внешний ходит под музыку. Человек из внутреннего машет платочком перед человеком из внешнего. Они выходят в середину , расстилают платочек. становятся на колени и целуются.


:wink:  проводила на последней свадьбе, покатило

----------


## Инна Р.

> Девочки , помнится кто-то описывал игру " Рыбалка"


Нверное это был мой вариант рыбалки! Сейчас напечатаю, в готовом виде нет!
Игра "Рыбалка" - вариант и для застолья и на игровом поле.
Если для застолья - все сидят, а я бегаю между ними, предлагая рыбу половить. Если на игровои пространстве - ставлю стул, на него поднос с рыбками и приглашаю жэелающих.
Реквизит - поднос, удочка магнитная (детская), в наборе с рыбками (9-12 штук, больше не советую, надоест) пакет подарочный для призов.
К рыбкам привязать на веревочки распечатки с анекдотами и призами (так я играла раньше, сейчас оставила только призы!)
Тексты для призов -
-Порыбачил я не даром и поймал ПАКЕТ КАЛЬМАРОВ!
-Рыбу я держу как клещ, потому что это ЛЕЩ!
-Не знаю, где рыбачил я, но мне досталася друзья, 
 не лещ и не навага, а настоящая, сухая ТУАЛЕТНАЯ БУМАГА.
-Мой улов руки не хватит - это КИЛЕЧКА В ТОМАТЕ.
-На крючек мой угодил настоящий КРОКОДИЛ (игрушечка)
-Много мусора в реке, что поймалось на крючке?
Крутизна из всех призов - вот, РЕЗИНКА ОТ ТРУСОВ!
-Мне досталася УХ, ты! ЖЕНЩИНА моей мечты! (куколка)

Знаю, что девочки добавили в эти тексты и в призы - водку, пиво, трусы, да много еще можно придумать. 

Некоторые усложнили - кто отгадает загадку, тот получает право поймать рыбку.

А я играю сейчас просто, как в лотерею - все, кто хочет ловя, читают, приз получают! В очередной раз очень советую! Неописуемый восторг вызывает всегда ЛЕЩ! Не жалейте денег и купите большую рыбину!!!
Всем удачи!

----------


## Вета

*Девчонки, выношу на ваше обсуждение….*
Купила готовые «Инструкции невесте и жениху», понравились «Фразы идеальной жены» И «Фразы идеального мужа».
Жены:
1.	Прости, я снова была не права!
2.	Милый, ты уверен, что выпил уже достаточно?
3.	Я не слишком много разговариваю?
4.	Давай лучше выпьем пивка и посмотрим футбол, ну, его, этот магазин!
5.	Давай подпишемся на «Плейбой»!
6.	Нет-нет, я сама поменяю масло в машине!
7.	Конечно, сходи завтра на рыбалку с друзьями.
8.	Тебе надо отдыхать, а не бегать к холодильнику. Я сама тебе всё принесу! 

И как итог: «Почаще говори это, и ты будешь идеальной женой!»

Мужа:
1.	А можно я кроме посуды вымою ещё и полы?
2.	Приглашай подружек, я испеку тортик. Где мой фартучек?
3.	Посмотри, пожалуйста, сериалы, а я поглажу бельё!
4.	Не понимаю, что хорошего в пиве?! Одна горечь!
5.	Я думаю твои бриллианты уже устарели, пора покупать новые!
6.	Наплевать, чтоя опоздал на работу, зато подал тебе кофе в постель!
7.	Милая, да брось ты всё и поехали на Канары. Я за всё плачу!
8.	Эти боевики все одинаковые, пошли на фильм про любовь!
9.	Всё-все, молчу-молчу,  ты как всегда права!

И итог: «Почаще говори это, и ты будешь идеальным мужем!»

В начале можно сказать, что «В этих фразах – секрет семейного счастья!» 

Читать самой – не интересно, может распечатать по отдельности каждую фразу и давать зачитывать  гостям? 
Тогда – как? Женщинам – читать фразы для невесты или, наоборот, для жениха???
Сначала читать только фразы для невесты или поочереди: невесте – жениху???

Думаю, должно покатить пока народ трезвый, за  1-м застольем, как игра.

----------


## olgaring

*innca*,
 Спасибо огромное , ты мне очень помогла !  Девочки , написавшие мне в личку , спасибо за заботу.  :flower:

----------


## Polli

> *Девчонки, выношу на ваше обсуждение….*
> 
> Читать самой – не интересно, может распечатать по отдельности каждую фразу и давать зачитывать  гостям? 
> Тогда – как? Женщинам – читать фразы для невесты или, наоборот, для жениха???
> Сначала читать только фразы для невесты или поочереди: невесте – жениху???
> 
> Думаю, должно покатить пока народ трезвый, за  1-м застольем, как игра.


А я бы провела во второй части, и попросила молодых по очереди зачитывать фразы смотря друг другу в глаза :) а еще оформила бы красиво эти бумажки распечатанные и попросила молодых повесить их дома но видно место :)
Веточка не устаю ВАМИ восхищаться  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Ребята, может кто подскажет интересный не пошлый конкурс для девочек 14-16 лет, можно с участием ребят, но что б соревновались девченки? Очень нужно к субботе!:redface: Все перерыла, но не начем не остановилась!

----------


## Курица

> Ребята, может кто подскажет интересный не пошлый конкурс для девочек 14-16 лет, можно с участием ребят, но что б соревновались девченки? Очень нужно к субботе!:redface: Все перерыла, но не начем не остановилась!


Может "Королева красоты"? Это когда дается каждой девочке "набор Умелые руки":ножницы,ватман,газеты(цветные),можно гофрированную бумагу,мишуру елочную,перья - и прищепки бельевые,скрепки и сутаж или ленту для упаковки подарков, разрешается пригласить 1(можно-2, но договориться заранее)-подругу и ... Под красивую музыку - фиксированную, минут6,не больше-при  :Aga:  помощи подруги-модельерши получается "Королева красоты"

----------


## Инна Р.

> Может "Королева красоты"?


Спасибо!!! Это типа, как елки в новый год наряжали - было весело, мне понравилось. правда деврчек будет всего 6 - как лучше сделать - 3 претендентки на карону, и три портнихи, или 2 претендентки и по 2 портнихи?
А может пусть они парней наряжают - конкурс на лучшую модельершу? а парни - манекены? :smile:

----------


## olgaleona

пуговицы- старые платья на вешалках...куча пуговиц...украшаем...
реклама- придумать слоган и рекламу...для иголки... фантика...
вальс цветов- типа модельеров...но создать костюм цветок...
танцевальный- барыня...ламбада..:smile:

----------


## olgaring

У меня , когда ещё работала в школе , очень весело проходил конкурс на лучшего парикмахера . Кто из девушек быстрее и больше сделает мальчикам резиночками хвостики. Смешнее , если резиночки будут разноцветными.

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, спасибо большое! Думаю надо совместить - конкурс на лучшего модельера - дизайнера, манекены -парни, девочки создают наряд при помощи всего, на что хватит у меня фантазии, и прически! :flower:  Думаю будет весело!

----------


## Spring

*innca*,
Ольга меня опередила. Могу подтвердить: парикмахер проходит отлично. Только причесыванием дело не ограничивается, надо еще прическу представить, а затем на скорость снять все заколки и резиночки. Я в прошлом году проводила этот конкурс с 12 участницами. Конечно, все стремились урвать побольше "инвентаря". За это и поплатились потом.
А в этом году хочу попробовать украшение "торта".

----------


## Djazi

> в этом году хочу попробовать украшение "торта".


Это  как? И кто в качестве торта?:smile:

----------


## ruslava

Конкурс буз реквизита:  "Принеси мне..."  5 девочек и на выбывание...к то последняя - уходит... Каждая сидит на своём стуле. Стулья поставлены на танцев. площадке вряд.
1) мобилки 2)что-то красное 3) что-то мокрое 4)100 баксов... и т.д. задания придумай сама. Пока они бегают, убираеш стульчик, чтоб на 1 меньше было. Кто первая сядет. Иначе трудно будет судить - они спорятся, доказывают. А так всё наглядно. Удачи!!!

----------


## Ledi

> Я на свадьбах делаю поцелуйные частушки. Сама сочинила, сама их пою ( чаще речтативом) и прошу гостей последнюю строчку со мной повторять хором. А те, про кого поем, должны целоваться





> Эти частушки я слышала лет 7 назад на одной из свадеб. Вы их автор? Надо же как быстро всё по свету разносится!


 :Aga:  А я 9 лет назад, у подруги на свадьбе, вызывала родителей и жениха с невестой в центр зала, и проводила с ними это задание на поцелуи :wink:

----------


## Орбита

*Ledi*,
  А я на свадьбах работаю уже 21 год. И что?

----------


## Ledi

> Ledi,
> А я на свадьбах работаю уже 21 год. И что?


*Орбита*,
 :Ok:  Это говорит о том, что многие наверно пользуются твоими творениями  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Орбита

*Ledi*,
 Я человек не жадный. Если у меня что-то есть (сценарий, стих, песня, просто идейка), всегда дам. Берите, пользуйтесь! И всех вас призываю к тому же. От такого обмена мы все только богаче станем. Ведь так? Если я на форуме недостаточно быстро реагирую на чьи-то просьбы, то только от нехватки времени. Много материала в рукописном варианте, их же набрать надо успеть. Не успеваю, честно. Если есть готовые вещи, выкладываю, не скупясь.

----------


## Януська

> А я 9 лет назад, у подруги на свадьбе, вызывала родителей и жениха с невестой в центр зала, и проводила с ними это задание на поцелуи :wink:





> Ledi,
> А я на свадьбах работаю уже 21 год. И что?


И начали они пиписьками меряться :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Девочки, дорогие мои, неважно кто сколько ведет, главное что мы дружим :))) Орбита, ты молодчинка :)))

----------


## Орбита

*Януська*,
 Да я сама не понимаю, чего мы начали выяснять? Я выложила свои частушки, а девушки вспомнили, что они их уже слышали 7 лет назад, и даже... 9 лет назад. Ну и что?.. А вы обращали внимание, что во всех "новых сборниках" столько старья! И столько плагиата! мама не горюй! И доказать, что кто-то автор настоящий, а кто-то сам что-то спёрнул (извините) практически невозможно. И, думаю, не надо это делать. Я сама лично столько всего раздала в своё время... На листочках, на клочочках. И не факт, что кто-то, собирая очередной "новый сборник", не воспользовался этими клочками. Ладно, Януська, ты права, пиписьками меряться я больше не буду. Буду общаться со всеми, кто этого хочет и всё. Просто хотелось бы, чтоб все форумчане были добрее. А то ведь что получается, кто-нибудь выскажется как-нибудь не так, и всё! Ату его! Человечек бедный помощи хотел, для этого и обратился на форум, а его заклюют!.. Я никого не хочу обидеть, но... давайте будем добрее! Направим энергию в нужное русло. Столько хороших идей, непаханная целина...Вспашем вместе! Я лично только за! (между прочим, Оптимистки до сих пор нет. А ведь раньше ни дня не пропускала.)

----------


## Татьянка

*Орбита*,
 :wink: Дорогая, Вы читаете хорошо? И между строк? Это не вам, а Вы начали грубить, вчитайтесь ещё раз в текст. Человек, говорит вам о том, что пользуется ВАшим материалом, и многие им пользуется. И это есть хорошо!!!! Вы же поперли в "наезд". Про года и доброту!!!  Ещё раз прочитайте ваши посты. Это первое. Второе, заметила одну вещь, всякий посторонийй , не ведущий, заходящий на эту страницу, моментально "заклевывается". Его сообщения не так трактуются, и переворачиваются. Кошмар....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Татьянка*,
 на все 100% согласна! :Ok:

----------


## Dium

*Татьянка*,*VETER NAMERENJA*, все так по-доброму было на форуме, у нас замечательные люди здесь. Давайте будем одной дружной семьей  :Ok:  А дрязги, выяснение, негативные эмоции- это дело политики! А мы дарим тепло и радушие, мы дарим праздник!  Нетактичное обращение к форумчанам, вызывает негатив у читателей форума.
ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!

----------


## Орбита

> Дорогая, Вы читаете хорошо? И между строк? Это не вам, а Вы начали грубить, вчитайтесь ещё раз в текст. Человек, говорит вам о том, что пользуется ВАшим материалом, и многие им пользуется. И это есть хорошо!!!! Вы же поперли в "наезд". Про года и доброту!!! Ещё раз прочитайте ваши посты. Это первое. Второе, заметила одну вещь, всякий посторонийй , не ведущий, заходящий на эту страницу, моментально "заклевывается". Его сообщения не так трактуются, и переворачиваются. Кошмар....


*Татьянка*,

А вы хорошо читаете? Я несколько раз перечитала свой пост и грубости не нашла. Это не мой стиль. Я как раз и призываю всех к доброте и пониманию. А если вы поняли мои слова по-своему, то это ваша проблема. 




> Татьянка,VETER NAMERENJA, все так по-доброму было на форуме, у нас замечательные люди здесь. Давайте будем одной дружной семьей  А дрязги, выяснение, негативные эмоции- это дело политики! А мы дарим тепло и радушие, мы дарим праздник! Нетактичное обращение к форумчанам, вызывает негатив у читателей форума.
> ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!


Вот таких форумчан я поддерживаю.

----------


## Татьянка

> А если вы поняли мои слова по-своему, то это ваша проблема.


:smile:  ню...ню....
вам процетировать? 

Сто раз говорила и ещё раз двести повторюсь, я на этом форуме уже слишком давно, ещё со старого перебазировалась... И читать, ой, как хорошо умею!!!!  И Если вы не заметили как нагрубили человеку, а потом сами же начали говорить о доброте, то, что я могу сделать. Не мне вас учить, я так понимаю гораздо моложе вас. А к старшим мама еще в детстве учила относиться уважительно!!! :flower:

----------


## Януська

Танюша, ну перестань, Ты же добрая...Что же ты про возраст то так?  Зачем в стакане воды бурю устраивать. Орбиту не в чем упрекнуть. Нет тут повода для ссор. Каждый трактует чьи то слова, в меру своего отношения к жизни и своей воспитанности. А так как и то и другое у нас у всех разное, то и понимаем мы все по-разному. Давайте не будем ссориться. И, да пусть умнейший остановится!

----------


## zhak

От выяснения отношений никто не выиграет,проехали,забыли.Не будем мериться ни стажем,ни званиями,ни прочими пиписьками.Подумаем перед тем ,как написать,ведь в написанном нет интонации.Просто перечитайте то,что пишете и может лучше просто стереть.Не знаю,как вы,а я начинаю физически болеть от грубости.И какое счастье,удовольствие,когда ты или тебе помогут.Это дорогого стоит.Не ругайтесь .Не обижайтесь.Общайтесь.:tongue:

----------


## Dium

*Януська* , совершенно верно! Мы еще на языкознании учили - всякое понимание, есть непонимание.

----------


## ruslava

Да-да! Оптимистки до сих пор нет!!!!! Не хватало ещё Орбиту выесть из форума!!! Девчата, что вы делаете?

По-моему и Оптимистка и Орбита для форума столько материала выложили, что им можно любое выражение (даже матюки) простить.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Мне в личку задали вопрос, с чем же я согласна на 100% с Татьянкой. Прочла его только что, хочу ответить открыто. На 100% согласна, что Орбиту - Наталью никто не хотел обижать. Я так понимаю, всё началось с меня, когда я говорила, что слышала эти частушки. Ну и что из этого? Общаясь здесь мы все убедились, что обряды у нас одни, игры которые проводим, одни. Кто-то их автор, кто-то позаимствовал и полюбил. Спасибо, Наталья, за вещи, которые "ходят" по всему миру.
А написанное , действительно можно прочитать с разной интонацией и тогда понимание будет разное. Это как : Казнить нельзя помиловать. Где поставищь запятую, такой и будет итог. А мы часто и в буквах ошибаемся, и знаки препинания не ставим.
Я лично ко всем настроена доброжелательно, особенно к тем, кто сами с добром, с открытым сердцем. И какая разница, кто когда сюда пришёл. Главное, какой ты сам. Делай людям добро и оно к тебе вернётся вдвойне. А в каких-то дрязгах участвовать не собираюсь, тем более за спиной обсуждать кого-то. А вобще жизнь устроена так, что в итоге всё разложится по своим полочкам, каждый получит то, что он заслуживает. 
Добра всем и мира!

----------


## Орбита

Впишусь и я, раз уж разговор идет обо мне. Девочки, спасибо вам всем за поддержку! Я вас всех люблю и уважаю. И очень прошу: Давайте закроем тему. (Тем более, мы как-то не в теме затеяли разговор, тут про конкурсы и игры, а мы...) Я считаю, что проблема возниклана пустом месте. Просто, настроение у нас было не то, наверное, вот и зацепились. Давайте общаться, как прежде. Мы ведь друг другу так помогаем! И еще: давайте позовём Оптимистку обратно. И будет всё, как раньше. Такой же хороший и слаженный творческий союз! А?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> давайте позовём Оптимистку обратно.


Людочка, мы тебя ждём! Ты обещала вернуться. Может время уже пришло?kuku

----------


## TAMATA

Сообщение от Орбита 
давайте позовём Оптимистку обратно.
Людмила Николаевна, и вправду возвращайтесь.Вы такая молодец!!!!!

----------


## Dium

Оптимистку домой!!! :Aga:   Возвращайтесь!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Орбита

Людмил, слышишь? Выходи из подполья! работы -непочатый край!... Масленица, Пасха, 1 Апреля, Выпускные... А ты иде?

----------


## Мишкина

К разговору о частушках. Выложу свой вариант. Какие сама сочинила, а какие честно украла.
Для начала ты, жених,                                       
Поцелуй невесту!
Чтоб на долгие года, 
Были только вместе.

Ну, а сношка, будь спокойна:
Муж прекрасный у тебя!
Свекра уважай, как папу,
Поцелуй его любя!

День и ночь портные шили
Для невесты платье
Обнимитесь от души,
Поцелуйтесь, сватьи!

Мы на свадебный салат
Чистили морковку
Ну-ка сношка молодая
Поцелуй свекровку!

Понаехало на свадьбу
Куча целая родни.
А ну, папочка любимый,
Иди сына обними.

А у нас сегодня в зале
Трезвых глаз не видно.
Да и зятю шурина
Целовать не стыдно!

Мы на счастье молодым -
Нарвали васелечков.
Ну-ка, папочка родной,
Целуй свою дочку!

Мы на свадьбе танцевали
Было классно в общем
Ну-ка, зятюшка родной,
Поцелуй-ка тещу!

А у нас молодожены
Будут гулять в роще.
Пусть завидуют вокруг…
Целуй зятя теща!

Как-то мыли мы посуду
Уронили ложку
Ну свекровка дорогая
Поцелуй-ка сношку!	

Нам на пару молодую
Не налюбоваться. 
Ну-ка, мамочка, иди
С дочкой целоваться.

Молодые навсегда 
Будут только вместе.
Иди, зять, да поскорей
Поцелуй-ка тестя.

Молодые угощали
Нынче вкусной нас ухой.
Ну-ка, свекр наш любезный,
Поцелуйся со снохой!

Только радости желаем,
Никогда вам бед не знать.
Ну-ка тестюшка родной
Поцелуя ждет твой зять!

Гостей полон зал у нас,
И никто не прячется.
Выходи скорее в круг,
Милая свояченица.

Много счастья вам,
Цветов целую корзину
Ну-ка мама дорогая
Поцелуй-ка сына!

А сегодня пир горой,
На столах всего-всего.
Ну-ка свекр дорогой
Целуй свата своего!

Только деверь на порог,
А сноха на стол пирог.
Поцелуйтесь же разок,
Чтобы сладким был пирог.

Где-то в свадебной массовке
Затерялася золовка.
К ней дорожку протори –
Поцелуй ей подари.

Посмотрите друг на друга,
Нежно полюбуйтесь.
А теперь, друзья мои,
Муж с женой целуйтесь!

Гости тоже не балуйтесь,
Ну-ка все перецелуйтесь!

----------


## Мишкина

Я делаю вот такое на свадьбе начало, имена разные, поэтому нужно каждый раз переделывать. Конечно это трудно назвать стихами, но может быть кому понравится.
Ну вот, все сели за столом, 
Еще не ели и не пьем.
Наверно, повод какой ждем?
А повод нынче непростой!
Прощанье с жизнью холостой.
Будем пить, да будем есть,
Но только в чью скажите честь?
Собрались мы сегодня 
Не на  крестины, не на юбилей
Женятся сегодня
Наталья и   …Сергей
Что-то гости плохо отвечали,
Надо вам плеснуть бы чаю.
Ну ни чаю, так воды,
С этим-то согласны вы?
А коли чаю не желаем,
Тогда дружнее отвечаем!
Весело гуляет свадьба наша
И целуются Сережа и …Наташа.
Каждый гость кричи и не робей
Горько вам, Наташа и …Сергей.
Если гуляет сегодня усадьба,
Значит, что здесь происходит
Отвечаем дружно  СВАДЬБА
Ну, что же, гости, тогда ждем,
Давайте в рюмочки нальем.
Сосед нальет соседушке,
Друг нальет подруге.
А кто уже наполнил,
Поднимет на досуге,
Чтоб я могла понять,
Что в пору начинать. 

Жениху с невестой
Возьмитесь крепко вы за руки.
Чтоб путь по жизни был такой:
Чтоб горько вам кричали внуки
На вашей свадьбе золотой.
Взгляните вы в глаза друг другу,
Счастливый миг – вот он настал.
Теперь навеки вы супруги.
За вас наполнен наш бокал!

В преддверии семейных уз,
Когда сердца и души настежь.
Благословляем ваш союз,
На постоянство и на счастье!

Горько!

И еще вот такое представление. Строго не судите.
Итак, прошу внимания!
Прошу как можно тише.
Сегодня вы многое увидите и услышите,
Сегодня все должно вам понравиться!
Ну, а пока разрешите представиться…

На празднике этом ведущей
С огромною честью стану.
Зовут меня очень просто –
Света или Светлана.
На свадьбе с плохим настроеньем
Просто быть неприлично,
Следить буду я, без сомненья,
Чтоб оно у вас было отличным.

Чтоб ваши ножки не скучали,
Чтоб всей округе было слышно,
Что очень весело нам с вами –
Работает ди-джей наш Миша.

Все гадают и все ждут,
Как фотографа зовут.
Гадать не надо – бросьте,
Зовут его просто Костя.

Баянист, солист
И просто артист.
Играет так, чтоб все гости запели,
Наш баянист Валерий.

А снимет сегодня ваш праздник
С любовью, а не поневоле.
Наш видео оператор
Зовут его просто Коля.
Пусть сегодня все гости знают –
Помните: вас снимают!

Мы хотим, чтоб ни в конце, ни в нале,
Гости у нас не скучали.
Следить каждый из нас будет лично,
Чтобы все было ну просто отлично!

Если кому-то понравилось мое стихоплетство, могу помочь, может для вас получится лучше.

veta_31@mail.ru
366418451 аська

----------


## Орбита

*Мишкина*,
 Молодец! Хорошая идея. Главное, правильная. А переделать под себя и отредактировать каждый сам сможет. Спасибо за мыслю!

----------


## Инна Р.

> И еще вот такое представление.


Все пытаюсь как то отойти от стихотворных текстов (впрочем, как и от костюмов) - а получается наоборот! Вот очень понравилось ваше представление! И если когда буду работать с командой - обязательно возьму на вооружение! Спасибо, Светлана!:smile:

----------


## Крымчанка

Привет из солнечного Крыма!Вы не поверите,но прочитала всю информацию этого сайта.Хотелось бы внести свой вклад по теме и не повториться.Все конкурсы,которые я опишу,придуманы не мной.Некоторые,может быть,и бородатые.Может кому и пригодятся.

    Выбор министра финансов(даааавно не провожу)

Молодым приподносят блюдо.На нём монеты разного достоинства.Гости хором начинают отсчитывать:один,два,...,семь.Молодые за это время должны брать с блюда по монетке с произвольной скоростью.Свидетели подсчитывают сколько собрал каждый,объявляют.А ведущая уже сама переворачивает так,что жениху достаётся почётная обязанность зарабатывать деньги,а невесте-неблагодарная работа тратить их.

      Игра "сосчитай картошку"

приготовить три плотных пакета,в каждый положить клубни картошки-можно разное кол-во,но тогда положить в каждый записочку с соответствующей цифрой(что бы не пересчитывать);можно одинаковое кол-во-не больше 10(я делаю не больше 8шт).
Вызываются пары-добровольцы(желательно,что бы это были знающие друг друга-не чужие).Пакеты положить на стулья.
Задание:пятой точкой,без помощи рук сосчитать сколько клубней.
Первые начинают девочки-звучит эротичная музыка(не затягивать!)
Спрашиваешь у каждой-сколько?
Потом то же под ту же муз. делают мальчики.Опять спрашиваешь.
Делаешь вывод типа "Вы тут как то определитесь"
На стулья посадить мальчиков,им на колени пакеты,а сверху девочек.
Звучит всё та же музыка.Можно коментировать:"Девочки,считаем только картошку" и т.д.
Спрашиваешь общее мнение.Если цифры другие спрсить"откуда взялись дополнительные клубни"или "куда делись"
Главное условие пакеты руками игроки не трогают.Все перемещения пакета делает ведущая.Награждаем тех кто угадал или всех за артистизм.


       Игра "Проверим меткость"
Участвуют 3-4 пары.
Поставить их лицом друг к другу на расстоянии 3-4м(сколько позволяет зал)Девочкам выдать по коробку спичек.Пусть поставят между ног на уровне колен так,что бы "рубашка" коробка была зажата коленками,а центральная часть(со спичками) свободно выдвигалась.Мальчикам выдаём ручки(карандаши) они их тоже зажимают коленями(ручка "смотрит" вперёд).По сигналу мальчики идут(прыгают,бегут) к девочкам и пытаются ручкой(карандашом) вытолкнуть основу со спичками.Руками не помогать!
Побеждает пара у которой коробок откроется и спички рассыпятся.

Если уточнять положение коробка,то он должен,как бы "стоять" на ребре по длине.Во,загнула.Если будет не понятно я завтра(уже сегодня) посмотрю по книгам как правильно описать.Уже глаза слипаются.

Конкурс проходит на УРА,особенно в молодёжной компании.

Всем спокойной ночи!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Игра "сосчитай картошку"
> 
> приготовить три плотных пакета,в каждый положить клубни картошки-можно разное кол-во,но тогда положить в каждый записочку с соответствующей цифрой(что бы не пересчитывать);можно одинаковое кол-во-не больше 10(я делаю не больше 8шт).
> Вызываются пары-добровольцы(желательно,что бы это были знающие друг друга-не чужие).Пакеты положить на стулья.
> Задание:пятой точкой,без помощи рук сосчитать сколько клубней.
> Первые начинают девочки-звучит эротичная музыка(не затягивать!)
> Спрашиваешь у каждой-сколько?
> Потом то же под ту же муз. делают мальчики.Опять спрашиваешь.
> Делаешь вывод типа "Вы тут как то определитесь"
> ...


Понравилось. спасибо. соберусь с силами и введу этот конкурс в свою программу расчитанную на молодежь, но....
.... я придкмал как этот конкурс модернизировать (с позволения автора): предлагаю для придания эротизма и пикантности в конкурсе мешки сделать из яркой-блестящей-синтетической ткани именно синтетической ткани чтоб свободно скользила, а внутрь положить если не клубни картофеля, то шарики тенисные (пнгпонговые или для большого тенниса) или небольшого размера детские мячики чтобы они свободно скользили и перемещались внутри мешка и тем самым затрудняли подсчет предметов. Вот как я вижу этот конкурс. 
А коментарии автора конкурса мне очень понравились. Конкурс беру на заметку.

----------


## Марья

> я придкмал как этот конкурс модернизировать


Присоединяюсь... да и в переноске реквизита это полегче будет....

----------


## Очарование

> Игра "сосчитай картошку"


Мене понравилось!!!!! вариация "принцессы на горошине"!!!!

----------


## Sens

*maxim4ik77*,
 насчет модернизации - шары для пинг-понга помнут моментом, в этой игре издревле использовали - грецкие орехи.

----------


## Мишкина

Провожу на свадьбе такой блок, называю танцевальным. Прошу организовать два круга - круг жениха и круг невесты. Идем по кругу под музыку и танцуем влево, вправо. Молодцы! Руки вверх поднимите, круг невесты покажите. Так жежениха. Тут можно много чего - в круг сошлись, разошлись, присели, встали и т.д. Потом говорю, что как только музыка остановится, вы должны запутаться в тесный клубочек. Красивые клубочки получились - теперь вот так и потанцуем. Мальчики посвистели - кто громче, девочки каблучками постучали - кто лучше, танцуем только ножками,головой, (можно попами, если хотите), попрыгали - кто выше, покричали - кто громче и т.д. Главное крепче держаться за руки! узыка стоп - кто быстрее распутается. Но это еще не все - снова играет музыка - останавливается, а в кругу должно остаться как можно меньше ног. Как? Думайте, но из круга уходить нельзя и на стулья садиться нельзя. Запрыгивают друг на друга, поднимают на руки, встают на одну ногу. Музыка остановливается и покачиваясь стоят эти скульптуры. Обращаюсь к жениху и невесте, которые наблюдают за происходящим - Настя, Сережа, посмотрите гости на вашей свадьбе так уплясались, что на ногах стоять не могут! Хохочут, но все равно всегда спрашивают, а у кого же было меньше ног? Отвечаю, думаю что это сегодня неважно, и побеждает , конечно же...? Гости кричат - дружба. Поправляю  - не дружба, а ...? Все хором кричат - ЛЮБОВЬ. 
И поэтому все прошу выстроиться в один общий круг - молодоженов ставим в центре и говорю о том, что сегодня соединяются две семьи тра-та-та Мы сейчас должны породниться - каждый здесь присутствующий целует и обнимает каждого здесь присутствующего. Начинаем с жениха и невесты - жениха обнимаем крепко, а невесту целуем нежно. Музыка - поехали! Глупее не придумаешь, вы скажете. Может быть, но минут 15, а то и больше дикого детского восторга, хохота, визгов, грохота и криков обеспечено. Взъерошенные, лица красные - короче умориловка. Медленный танец, за столы и че хочешь с ними делай.

veta_31@mail.ru
ICQ - 366418451

----------


## Очарование

*Мишкина*,
 Круто!!!! Мне нравятся подобные дурилки!!!! Но вот как жаль, что я ООООООООООООООчень редко работаю в залах, где бы позволяло место развернуться...

----------


## ruslava

> Пусть сегодня все гости знают –
> Помните: вас снимают!


Пусть сегодня все гости знают –
Улыбайтесь -  вас снимают!

(будет как в телепередаче...)

----------


## Раюшка

> насчет модернизации - шары для пинг-понга помнут моментом, в этой игре издревле использовали - грецкие орехи.


Это в игре "Принцесса на горошине"?
Лично в моей практике пушистые дамские попочки раздваливали орехи. Оставалось утешить себя единственным образом - съесть их (в смысле орехи).:biggrin: А иногда орехи были раздавлены просто в пыль.
Сейчас использую для этой игры детские прыгунцы - яркие шарики-попрыгунчики из плотной резины...

----------


## Элен

> Это в игре "Принцесса на горошине"?
> Лично в моей практике пушистые дамские попочки раздваливали орехи. Оставалось утешить себя единственным образом - съесть их (в смысле орехи).:biggrin: А иногда орехи были раздавлены просто в пыль.
> Сейчас использую для этой игры детские прыгунцы - яркие шарики-попрыгунчики из плотной резины...


Я  тоже  была  ошарашена - когда  стали  подводить  итоги,у  одной  дамы в  мешочке  в  пух  и  прах  были  раздолбаны  все  орехи.:eek:  Хоть  она  и  не  угадала  количество  орешков,мы  отдали  ей  приз. :Vah:   Только  вот  самой  ей  неудобно  было,да  и  мужчины  потом  как-то  странно  на  неё  глядели...:biggrin:  Боялись,наверно...

----------


## Януська

> да  и  мужчины  потом  как-то  странно  на  неё  глядели...:biggrin:  Боялись,наверно...


 Ну, да, точно. Не дай бог, думают, такая на коленки присядет...:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> когда стали подводить итоги,у одной дамы в мешочке в пух и прах были раздолбаны все орехи. Хоть она и не угадала количество орешков,мы отдали ей приз. Только вот самой ей неудобно было,да и мужчины потом как-то странно на неё глядели... Боялись,наверно...


:biggrin:  :Vah:   :Jopa:  :biggrin:

----------


## Dium

А я заменяю горошинки обыкновенными стеклянными камушками круглыми :smile: и все проходит без ущерба для участников и реквизита :smile:

----------


## Sunders

Мне нравится конкурс "Телевизор". проводится прямо за столом. Для него требуется макет телевизора (плоский, просто окно с дырочкой). Говорю :"А сейчас давайте немного посмотрим телевизор. Что там у нас на первом канале? О! А на Первом канале у нас обращение президента к народу" и подношу "экран" к кому нибудь из сидящих за столом - его задача сымпровизировать, подсториться под роль президента. "Так, посмотрим что у нас по второму каналу... Ух ты! А там "Танцы со звездами!" (к кому подношу экран - станцевать чт-либо)ну и тд.. можно брать "Концерт Аллы Пугачевой" (спеть) , "Богатые тоже плачут"(слезливо в любви признаться), реклама (прорекламировать что-то)...и тд....

----------


## Раюшка

конкурс понравился, взяла на заметку! Спасибо!

----------


## maxcimum

Для конкурса с телевизором: можно попросить озвучить мультфильм (по программе "Спокойной ночи, малыши"): дать слова, включить минусовку и пусть гость поет детскую песенку.

----------


## Мишкина

*Мартовский конкурс* (может придумаем апрельский, майский, жук, например, чего он может делать?)
Кода-то где-то видела такой конкурс, потом проводила много раз всегда удачно, расскажу
Спрашиваете у гостей:
-У кого есть дома кот? (поднимают руки кричат, сами выбираете кто вам понравился, подходите и спрашиваете)
-Как зовут? Да не вас, а кота как зовут? 
-Вы любите гладить своего кота?  (ес-сно ДА)
(показываете на гостей) Кого вам хочетсяпогладить  Все мужчины в зале ну чисто мартовские коты, хотят внимания и ласки.
(женщина выбирает столько человек, сколько вам нужно, когда мужчины вышли, вы у нее спрашиваете)
-Что делает ваш кот, когда вы его гладите? (мурлычет)
-А по-человечески, мурлыкать означает...?  (петь)
Сейчас наши мартовские коты будут петь, но не по-человечьи, а по-кошачьи,давайте попробуем. Каждый участник пробует, можно в это время их украсить шарфиками, например, как у Матроскина, как делала я. Мотив простой - песня "Ой, мороз,мороз", только вместо слов мяу-мяу, мяу... Каждый участник мяукает куплет песни, сколько точно уплетов я сейчас не помню, посчитайте, включаете минус и мяукаем. Всегда получается с первого раза никаких заминок. Чего только не вытворяют и как только не мяукают. Победителя все женщины в зале должны погладить или поцеловать в ушко, как хотите, придумайте что-нибудь сами, а может есть предложения? 

veta_31@mail.ru
ICQ - 366418451

----------


## Ильич

> Мне нравится конкурс "Телевизор". проводится прямо за столом. Для него требуется макет телевизора (плоский, просто окно с дырочкой). Говорю :"А сейчас давайте немного посмотрим телевизор. Что там у нас на первом канале? О! А на Первом канале у нас обращение президента к народу" и подношу "экран" к кому нибудь из сидящих за столом - его задача сымпровизировать, подсториться под роль президента. "Так, посмотрим что у нас по второму каналу... Ух ты! А там "Танцы со звездами!" (к кому подношу экран - станцевать чт-либо)ну и тд.. можно брать "Концерт Аллы Пугачевой" (спеть) , "Богатые тоже плачут"(слезливо в любви признаться), реклама (прорекламировать что-то)...и тд..


Я на вас восхищаюсь! Рядовой дядя Вася - сымпровизировать... подстроится под роль президента да й бог что бы кто то мог хоть чуть чуть что то по теме влупить от себя....
Конечно если гости не актеры или КВН-щики...

----------


## Раюшка

> да й бог что бы кто то мог хоть чуть чуть что то по теме влупить от себя....


Ничччё!!! Пусть развивают мозги......если они есть!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

[QUOTE=Мишкина;969650]*Мартовский конкурс* (может придумаем апрельский, майский, жук, например, чего он может делать?)
Кода-то где-то видела такой конкурс, потом проводила много раз всегда удачно, расскажу
 :flower:  идея понравилась, попробую развить и воплотить. Об исполнении доложу! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Ничччё!!! Пусть развивают мозги......если они есть!:biggrin:


А можно совместиь телевизор-планшет с музыкальными мыслями: ДЯДЬКЕ только рот открывать придется, когда Вы включите "Нарезку речи президента"-все это выкладывали на форуме...И остальные учасники программы -  могут быть приготовлены нарезки... А особо желающие даже могут выпрыгивать из телевизора и пускаться в пляс...:biggrin: , я бы это только приветствовала!

----------


## Sunders

> Я на вас восхищаюсь! Рядовой дядя Вася - сымпровизировать... подстроится под роль президента да й бог что бы кто то мог хоть чуть чуть что то по теме влупить от себя....
> Конечно если гости не актеры или КВН-щики...


Еще ни разу проблем не было - всегда идет на ура, главное правильно комментировать

----------


## Ильич

> Еще ни разу проблем не было - всегда идет на ура, главное правильно комментировать


Вот тут я согласен! Искуство комментария - важнейшее из умений тамады.. Но тягать с  собой рамку или чего то подобное.. выше моих сил.... Мой девиз - поменьше реквизита, побольше мастерства...

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*Ильич*,
 Неплохая идея, согласитесь! Шляпы поднадоели, а телевизор можно нарисовать на ткани, как девочки рисовали всякие картины с дырками для головы.Сложили кусочек ткани и понесли.:smile:

----------


## снаряд

Такой конкурс:
в прозрачные небольшие пакеты кладуться два сырых яйца. Пакеты верёвкой к поясу двух участвующих мужиков привязываются таким образом, чтобы болтались у них между ног. Под музыку "джу-джаларим" или "Яйца" Аварии начинается "петушиный бой". Мужики, раскачивая пакеты с яйцами ударяют об пакет соперника. Можно сделать несколько раундов. После каждого - специально назначенная судьёй девушка проверяет "цельность" яиц...
отрицательный момент - проходит достаточно быстро, - растягивайте...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> в прозрачные небольшие пакеты кладуться два сырых яйца.


Это для любителей клубнички. В своей тесной прикольной компании делали, всем было весело. Но на большую публику - упаси боже!

----------


## Татьянка

> Это для любителей клубнички


:eek: почему? проводила на корпоративе у военных, прошло на пять баллов, говорила и говорю ещё раз, всё зависит от подачи:wink:

----------


## maxcimum

Я думала, конкурсы с яйцами и прищепками давно канули в лету... :rolleyes:

----------


## zhak

> / icon and title 
> 
> 
> 		 message 
> 		Я думала, конкурсы с яйцами и прищепками давно канули в лету.


Новое поколение выбирает яйца!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .Все кто это делали уже на пенсии

----------


## Татьянка

> думала, конкурсы с яйцами и прищепками давно канули в лету...


:biggrin: Не все, но большенство. Но. если честно, ни на одной свадьбе не делала. А над вояками, да ещё над собственным командным составом тааааааааак хотелось поиздеваться..... вот и.... Командир девизии встал и потом сказал :" Такая маленькая девочка, а раком поставила полдевизии, причем весь его командный состав( у  меня участвовали начфин,командир, нач.службы РАФ, нач.строевой части и т.д.)" :Vah:  :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Татьянка*,
Для среды военных это самое то. Я сама выросла в их мире, так что не удивляюсь.

----------


## Раюшка

Есть категория людей, которым подавай конкурсы пожёще и с перчинкой. Иначе они просто подумают, что это - детский утренник...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Для среды военных это самое то. Я сама выросла в их мире, так что не удивляюсь.


 :Aga:   Я и выросла...и сама служила!!!! Перед увольнением отыгрывалась!!!!:biggrin: 



> Есть категория людей, которым подавай конкурсы пожёще и с перчинкой. Иначе они просто подумают, что это - детский утренник...


 :Aga:   :Ok:  Супер сказано!!!! Но, как правило, если я компанию не знаю лично, то на такие "перчинки" не решаюсь. Даю им шанс самим перчить, а то потом начнут всякую хрень нести, два или три попавшихся из ста эстета о моих "неправильных" конкурсах.:biggrin:

----------


## Sarah

Приветствую всех форумчан!!! Примите еще одну благодарность от новичка, от души - огромное вам спасибо. Три дня читала - это просто кладезь идей, вам впору защищать докторские диссертации на тему... И, правда, сколько всего похожего, (я тоже провожу много игр и конкурсов из вышеперечисленного), но у каждого есть свое оригинальное видение - это просто здорово!!!
Я тоже хочу поделиться своими наработками:
1.	Счастье 
В  сундучок (коробку, пакет, кейс) складываются предметы, первые буквы которых составляют слово «СЧАСТЬЕ» Например: сушки, чупа-чупс, аспирин, соска, трусы (большого размера), мягкая игрушка (мягкий знак), ежик для мытья посуды. Гости должны угадать, что же спрятано в моем сундучке, угадавший получает отгаданную вещь. Главное - меткие комментарии. Если отгадывается трудно, можно немножко  подсказывать.
2.	Копилочка
Понадобятся два трико большого размера совдеповского образца, 20-30 надутых шариков. Вызываем двух участников, которые в свою очередь выбирают себе по два помощника. Участники надевают на себя трико, а задача помощников натолкать в это трико как можно больше шариков. Вид у участников умопомрачительный.

----------


## Dium

Вот такой игровой момент предложу:
*Волк, Коза и Капуста*

Это вариант конкурса-игры по одной старинной русской загадке. Какой? Узнаете, когда ознакомитесь с описанием конкурса. Его можно использовать и во время праздничного гуляния, и на вечере отдыха, и в игровой программе. Необходимо приготовить реквизит: по две маски Волка и Козы, столько же картинок с изображением кочана капусты, а еще два обруча. Обязательно текст наизусть, а загадки напишите на красивой открытке, с нее их и зачтите. Если все готово, то смело проводите игру!

*Вступление.*

Ведущий.
Что ж, начну я по порядку,
Загадать хочу загадку…
Загадка будет про мужика,
Ох, и смышлен он был, наверняка.
Но для сего нам нужны персонажи,
Какие? А это очень важно!
Их вы сразу узнаете,
Как другие мои загадки отгадаете.

Загадка первая.

Ведущий. 
Загадка первая:
"Хан выхаживает гордо,
У него в крови вся морда". (Ответ: волк.)

Ведущий. 
Правильно, волк, вы ответили верно,
И будете у нас персонажем первым.

Отгадавшему ведущий вручает маску Волка.

Варианты загадок: 
- "В лесной уголок голодный тать армяк уволок". (Волк.)
- "Зубастый, сероватый, по полю рыщет, телят да овец ищет". (Волк.)

Загадка вторая.

Ведущий.
Загадка вторая:
"С бородой, а не старик,
С рогами, а не бык,
Доят, а не корова,
Лыко дерет, а лаптей не плетет". (Ответ: коза.)

Ведущий. 
Верно вы ответили сейчас,
Будете вторым персонажем у нас.

Отгадавшему вручается маска Козы.

Варианты загадок: 
- "Сам беловат, живот мешковат, две палки кривые над головой, поймать захочешь, ударит ногой". (Коза.)
- "Смолоду до старости есть борода, а ума нет никогда". (Коза.)

Загадка третья.

Ведущий. 
Загадка третья:
"Моя гусыня белым бела,
У нее сорок два крыла,
Вряд ли это ей поможет,
Все равно летать не сможет". (Ответ: капуста.)

Отгадавшему вручается картинка с изображением кочана капусты.

Варианты загадок: 
- "Натянута рубашка на рубашку, и все нараспашку". (Капуста.)
- "Чем на улице теплей, тем на ней платки плотней". (Капуста.)
- "То ли холода пугается, во сто шуб одевается". (Капуста.)

Ведущий. 
Команда есть у нас, поприветствуем ее дружно.
Но для нее соперников выбрать нужно.

Далее ведущий проводит набор второй команды.

Аукцион первый.

Ведущий. 
Назовите, но поскорее только,
Сказки с участием Волка.

Ведущий проводит аукцион сказок с участием Волка.

Ведущий. 
Кто последним назвал сказку,
Получает эту маску…

Победителю аукциона вручается маска Волка.

Аукцион второй.

Ведущий. 
А теперь вопрос такой:
Какие знаете сказки с Козой?

Ведущий проводит аукцион сказок с участием Козы.

Ведущий. 
Кто последним сказку назвал,
Участником игры моей стал.

Победителю аукциона вручается маска Козы.

Аукцион третий.
Ведущий. 
Прошу назвать вас, если не сложно,
Что из капусты приготовить можно?

Ведущий проводит аукцион блюд из капусты.

Ведущий. 
Последним блюдо вы назвали,
Прошу, чтоб с нами поиграли.

Победителю аукциона вручается картинка с изображением кочана капусты.

Загадки для смышленых.

Ведущий. 
Команду соперников набрали,
Но это не все пока,
Нужны нам еще
Два смышленых мужика.
Кто смышленым себя считает,
Тот другие загадки мои отгадает.

Ведущий загадывает загадки, кто дает правильный ответ, того приглашает для участия в игре - они и являются капитанами команд.

Варианты загадок: 
- "Один человек купил трех коз и заплатил всего три рубля. Спрашивается: по чем каждая коза пошла?" (Ответ: по земле.)
- "Как можно одним мешком пшеницы, смоловши ее, наполнить два мешка, которые столь же велики, как и мешок, в котором находилась пшеница?" (Ответ: засунуть один мешок в другой и наполнить его мукой.)
- "Что это может быть: две головы, две руки и шесть ног, а ходьбе только четыре?" (Ответ: всадник на коне.)
- "Два батрака выкапывают два метра канавы за два часа. Сколько батраков за пять часов выкопают пять метров канавы?" (Ответ: два батрака.)

В итоге ведущий набрал две команды по 4 человека, где каждый является тем, кем обозначил его ведущий: Волк, Коза, Капуста и Мужик.

Эстафета - загадка.

Ведущий. Теперь послушайте условия игры:
"Мужику через речку надо перевести Волка, Козу и Капусту. В лодке может поместиться только Мужик, а с ним или Волк, или Коза, или Капуста. Если оставить Волка с Козой, то Волк съест Козу. Если оставить Козу с Капустой, то Коза съест Капусту. В присутствии Мужика Коза не может съесть Капусту, а Волк - Козу. Мужик все-таки перевез свой груз через речку. Как он это сделал?"
Вам нужно решить эту задачку, но не только найти правильный ответ, но и проделать это. Кто справиться и быстро, и правильно.

Проводится конкурс-игра, в качестве лодке можно использовать обручи.

Правильное решение:
1-й этап: Мужик перевозит Козу.
2-й этап: Мужик возвращается и забирает Волка.
3-й этап: Мужик оставляет Волка и увозит обратно Козу.
4-й этап: Мужик оставляет Козу и забирает Капусту.
5-й этап: Мужик оставляет Капусту и возвращается за Козой.
6-й этап: Мужик перевозит Козу.

Ведущий. 
За игру я всех хочу поблагодарить!
(Победителям.) А вас за смекалку призами одарить!
(Проигравшим.) Вас прошу не огорчаться, и не стоит унывать,
Лучше будем улыбаться, думать, делать и смекать!

----------


## baranvagalina

*Dium*,
 Спасибо!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Волк, Коза и Капуста


Дважды пыталась провести эту игру. Не пошла. Подвыпившие люди ничего не понимают! Начинают хватать что ни попади и тащить через "речку". И как не объясняй - не доходит. Машут руками, что-то доказывают. Не советую. Вот на выпускном, если ребята более менее трезвые, может и пойдёт. Кто-то ещё проводил? Как ваш опыт?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Счастье


Те же сомнения, уж слишком большие умственные усилия нужно прилагать, а если народ под градусом, то трудности. Или проводить в начале застолья.

----------


## Курица

КАК ОСТАВАТЬСЯ МОЛОДОЙ
> 
> 1. Отбросьте несущес твенные цифры. Это включает возраст, вес и рост.
> Позвольте докторам заботится об этом. Именно поэтому вы "им" платите.
> 
> 2. Оставьте только веселых друзей. Брюзги тащат вас вниз.
> 
> 3. Продолжайте учиться. Узнайте больше о компьютерах, ремеслах, садоводстве,
> о чем угодно. Никогда не оставляйте мозг в лености.
> "Праздный мозг - мастерская дьявола". А имя дьявола - Альцгеймер.
> 
> 4. Наслаждайтесь простыми вещами.
> 
> 5. Чаще смейтесь, громко и долго.
> Смейтесь пока у вас не перехватит дыхание, до коликов.
> 
> 6. Бывают слезы. Потерпите, погорюйте и двигайтесь дальше.
> Единственная персона, которая всю жизнь с нами - это мы сами.
> Будьте ЖИВЫМИ пока вы живы.
> 
> 7. Окружите себя теми и тем, что вы любите, будет ли это семья, звери,
> подарки, музыка, растения, хобби, что угодно. Ваш дом - ваше убежище.
> 
> 8. Лелейте свое здоровье: Если оно хорошее - сохраняйте его. Если
> нестабильное - улучшите его. Если это сверх ваших возможностей - обратитесь
> за помощью.
> 
> 9. Забудьте про чувство вины.
> Съездите в магазин, даже в соседний район, в другую страну, но НЕ туда, где
> есть вина.
> 
> 10. Говорите любимым людям, что вы их любите при любой возможности.
> 
> И ВСЕГДА ПОМНИТЕ:
> Жизнь не измеряется количеством наших вдохов, но меряется моментами, когда у
> нас захватывает дыхание.
> 
> И если вы не послали это как минимум 8 человекам - кому какое дело?
> Но поделитесь этим с кем-нибудь.
> Нам всем нужно жить полную жизнь каждый день!!!

----------


## Курица

Узнай ,с кем имеешь дело ,если имеешь - тест шутейный
Три начальные буквы - имени,отчества и фамилии - расскажут о тебе больше , чем опросики и тесты.Каждая буква имеет свой психологический смысл! А - сила и власть Б - способность к большим чувствам В - непостояноство , отсутствие систематичности Г - таинственность Д - общительность , умение притягивать людей Е - умение мобилизоваться Ж - неуверенность З - склонность к сомнениям , материальные трудности И - впечатлительность , напряжение К - большие запросы и нервозность в их достижении Л - мелочность , логика , большая изобретательность М - трудолюбие и педантичность Н - большая энергия и творческие амбициии О - большая эмоциональность П - скромность , дистанция , но и одиночество Р - постоянное напрряжение , сильная эмоциональность С - частые депрессии , угнетённость , нервозность Т - бесконечные поиски,погоня за идеалом У - испуг , интуиция Ф - нежность Х - сексуальные проблемы Ц - склонность к внешнему проявлению внутренних переживаний Ч - верность Ш - ревность , бескомпромиссность Щ - мнительность , развитые интеллектуальные способности Э - поиск психологического равновесия Ю - большие амбиции , отсутствие систематичности Я - интеллигентность , творческие способности

----------


## optimistka17

> Я тоже хочу поделиться своими наработками:


 Как замечательно,когда новички заходят на Форум сразу с реальными предложениями, со своими наработками...
Ура! нашего полку прибыло!

----------


## Sarah

> Те же сомнения, уж слишком большие умственные усилия нужно прилагать, а если народ под градусом, то трудности. Или проводить в начале застолья.


Аесли народ на под градусом? Эта игра проходит очень весело в начале вечера и если вы даете игрокам подсказки и прозрачные намеки, то отгадать очень просто. Еще плюс игры в том, что принимают участие все гости.

----------


## Sarah

> Как замечательно,когда новички заходят на Форум сразу с реальными предложениями, со своими наработками...
> Ура! нашего полку прибыло!


Спасибо за теплый прием!!!
Вот еще одна старая, но очень веселая игра.
1.	Жили у бабуси 
Вызываем три пары объявляем, что одни из них японцы Тайота-сан и Митцубиси-сан, вторые – французы мюсье Коко и мадам Шанель, третьи – африканцы господин Чунга и госпожа Чанга. Все знают замечательную песню «Жили у бабуси два веселых гуся». Задание для французов – заменить все гласные в песне на «Ю», японцы – на «Я», а африканцы на «И». Песня поется сначала без музыки, затем, объявляем, что это была репетиция и исполняем песню под музыку. Минусовочку можно скачать на сайте.

----------


## Dium

> 1.	Жили у бабуси 
> Вызываем три пары объявляем, что одни из них японцы Тайота-сан и Митцубиси-сан, вторые – французы мюсье Коко и мадам Шанель, третьи – африканцы господин Чунга и госпожа Чанга. Все знают замечательную песню «Жили у бабуси два веселых гуся». Задание для французов – заменить все гласные в песне на «Ю», японцы – на «Я», а африканцы на «И». Песня поется сначала без музыки, затем, объявляем, что это была репетиция и исполняем песню под музыку. Минусовочку можно скачать на сайте.


:biggrin:  :Ok:   :flower:   на выпускном сделаю номерочек :biggrin: ой не могу :biggrin: попробовала спеть - ухахатываюсь :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## zhak

> 1.	Жили у бабуси 
> Вызываем три пары объявляем, что одни из них японцы Тайота-сан и Митцубиси-сан, вторые – французы мюсье Коко и мадам Шанель, третьи – африканцы господин Чунга и госпожа Чанга. Все знают замечательную песню «Жили у бабуси два веселых гуся». Задание для французов – заменить все гласные в песне на «Ю», японцы – на «Я», а африканцы на «И». Песня поется сначала без музыки, затем, объявляем, что это была репетиция и исполняем песню под музыку. Минусовочку можно скачать на сайте.


Прикольно.И что,поют?У меня язык слегка заплелся(не пила).А можно поподробней,плз :Vah:  
-весь куплет осиливают?
-реквизит не используете?
-как заканчиваете?

----------


## Sarah

Поют еще как! А чем сильнее язык заплетается, тем смешнее получается. Знаете, сколько провожу этот конкурс, всегда осиливали один куплет, а больше и не надо. Реквизит я не использую - а надо бы - так смешнее получится. Обыгрываем это как приезд иностранной делегации. Так они хотели поздравить виновника(ов) торжества, но по русски смогли осилить только эту простую десткую песенку. После того как спели прошу пожелать чего-нибудь от лица их народа, но здесь надо смотреть по участникам по их активности, иногда можно закончить просто аплодисментами в адрес делегации.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Реквизит я не использую


C какими-то элементами костюмов эта фишка будет смотреться отлично!

----------


## ruslava

*Dium*,
 Волк, коза и капуста: задумка неплохая, мне кажется она не для пьяных компаний, а для школьных вечеров. На выпускном тоже не пойдёт - там нужно всё быстрое, все в темпе. А тут игра с временными затратами, так что кто берет на вооружение - учитывайте это. Я скопировала себе, спасибо! Возьму на встречу выпускников: 30 лет с момента окончания школы. Им будет интересно. 

*Sarah*,
 Вливайся!!!
Про призовую игру "Счастье" вы написали только скелет. Хотелось бы парочку комментариев: какие наводящие вопросы\комментарии задаете, к чему приорочить игру. Так подумала: если меня спросят назвать предмет на букву "с" - можна до вечера перечислять....

Я провожу "Интеллектуальный аукцион" - почти такая же задумка, как у вас: загадывается загадка об этом предмете, угадавший - получает его как приз. Проходит на УРА!

----------


## Sarah

> Про призовую игру "Счастье" вы написали только скелет. Хотелось бы парочку комментариев: какие наводящие вопросы\комментарии задаете, к чему приорочить игру.


Игру я провожу в начале вечера, на разогреве. Комментариии какие в голову придут, ну, например, на свадьбе сначала спрашиваю у гостей, что нужно молодым, чтобы брак был без брака? (любовь, деньги, дети, ...) Гости сразу вовлекаются в игру, каждый хочет дать правильный совет, обязательно хвалим всех за такие советы, и затем обобщаем, что из всего вышеназванного складывается простое семейное счастье. Вот у нас здесь своеобразный "коктейль счастья", и мы попробуем узнать что за компоненты туда входят.  сушки - символ достатка, например, это для того чтобы муж сытым был, съедобное, выпечка, форму подсказать, обычно на выпечке угадывают; чупа-чупс - любовь у молодых должна быть сладкой; аспирин - пригождается после бурного застолия и т.д.

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Игра-гадание "А что мы за компания?"
(Сборник "Чем развлечь гостей" )

Предупредите гостей, что сегодня вы в роли предсказателя. Задайте вопрос, а затем попросите гостей (по очереди) назвать цифру от 1 до 20 (причем ту, которая первой пришла на ум). Зашифрованное под цифрой и будет самым сокровенным и желанным для отвечающего. Можете назвать это гаданием, можете - игрой, но что удивительно, почти всегда эти шуточные предсказания сбываются и очень подходят тому, кому они предназначены.

Кем вы были в прошлой жизни?
1. Монахом-отшельником.
2. Мореплавателем.
3. Королевским шутом.
4. Художником эпохи Возрождения.
5. Евнухом в гареме.
6. Наложницей.
7. Нищим.
8. Римским легионером.
9. Рабом на плантации.
10. Астрологом.
11. Жуликом знатного происхождения.
12. Артистом бродячего цирка.
13. Картежным шулером.
14. Вождем племени.
15. Провинциальной актрисой.
16. Трактирщиком.
17. Средневековым рыцарем.
18. Шарманщиком.
19. Погонщиком верблюдов.
20. Придворной дамой

Какой у вас характер?
1. Хороший.
2. Уживчивый.
3. Очень противоречивый.
4. Трудный.
5. Капризный.
6. Слабый.
7. Волевой.
8. Скандальный.
9. Необязательный - Ваш порок.
10. Вы слишком порядочны.
11. Прекрасный!
12. Вас портит ревность.
13. Весьма тяжелый.
14. Вы почти ребенок.
15. Наивность Вас украшает.
16. Трудно сказать что-либо хорошее о Вашем характере.
17. Вам надо быть проще.
18. Ваш характер еще не сформировался.
19. Вы просто ангел.
20. Ваш характер зависит от обстоятельств.

Какой вид транспорта соответствует вашему имиджу?
1. Вам лучше ходить пешком.
2. Оленья упряжка.
3. Велосипед.
4. Старинная карета.
5. Воздушный шар.
6. Скаковая лошадь.
7. "Москвич-412".
8. Пирога.
9. Авиалайнер.
10. Рикша.
11. Дельтаплан.
12. Товарняк.
13. Метла.
14. Осел.
15. Русская тройка.
16. Белый "шевроле".
17. Яхта.
18. Цыганская кибитка.
19. Личный самолет.
20. Гоночный мотоцикл.

Что у вас хорошего?
1. Вы не утомляете своим присутствием.
2. Изысканные манеры.
3. Изящная фигура.
4. Способность выбирать друзей.
5. Роскошные волосы.
6. Умение сидеть на двух стульях сразу.
7. Верность идеалам.
8. И лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли.
9. Почти все.
10. Ноги.
11. Гибкий ум.
12. Божественный голос.
13. Умение закрывать глаза на чужие пороки.
14. Стремление замечать хорошее в других.
15. Летящая походка.
16. Ваше гостеприимство.
17. Любовь к людям.
18. Очаровательная улыбка.
19. Фантастическая щедрость.
20. Редкое остроумие.

Девиз вашей жизни?
1. После меня хоть потоп.
2. Все - или ничего!
3. Что ни делается, все к лучшему.
4. С глаз долой - из сердца вон.
5. Моя хата с краю.
6. Через тернии - к звездам.
7. Пришел, увидел, победил.
8. Ничто человеческое мне не чуждо.
9. Бери от жизни все.
10. Человек человеку волк.
11. Не зная броду, не суйся в воду.
12. Тише едешь - дальше будешь.
13. Ничему не удивляться.
14. Хочешь быть счастливым - будь им.
15. Лови момент.
16. Цель оправдывает средства.
17. Ни дня без любви.
18. Дарить людям радость.
19. Время - деньги.
20. Не плюй против ветра.

Что вам чаще всего снится?
1. То, что не случится наяву.
2. Прошлая жизнь.
3. Кошмары.
4. Сокровища.
5. Много пищи.
6. О таком вслух не говорят.
7. Фрагменты из порнографических фильмов.
8. Романтические путешествия.
9. Сцена и поклонники.
10. Деньги, деньги, деньги.
11. Руководящий пост.
12. Любимый человек.
13. Детство.
14. Унылые ландшафты.
15. Шикарный особняк.
16. Райские сады.
17. Негры и море.
18. Полеты во времени и пространстве.
19. Первая любовь.
20. Черт знает что!

За что вы отдадите полжизни?
1. Ни за что.
2. За исполнение сокровенных желаний.
3. За бутылку хорошего вина.
4. За талант.
5. За пылкого любовника (пылкую любовницу).
6. За необыкновенную любовь.
7. За богатого жениха (богатую невесту)
8. За обеспеченную старость.
9. За изящную фигуру.
10. За хорошее здоровье.
11. За любимого человека.
12. За первую любовь.
13. За всемирную славу.
14. За возможность стать голливудской звездой.
15. За вечную молодость.
16. За виллу у моря.
17. За билет в Рио-де-Жанейро.
18. За стройные ноги.
19. За чистую совесть.
20. За тугой кошелек.

Где вам лучше проводить отпуск?
1. На даче.
2. Вы можете обойтись и без отпуска.
3. В круизе по Средиземному морю
4. Дома на диване.
5. В деревне у дедушки.
6. На кухне.
7. На молодежных тусовках.
8. В романтических путешествиях.
9. В Париже.
10. В беготне по магазинам.
11. За чтением детективов.
12. Там, где есть вино и женщины (мужчины).
13. Вам трудно советовать.
14. Палатка, костер, шашлыки.
15. Вы не умеете отдыхать.
16. Посетите музеи, библиотеки.
17. В лучших ресторанах города.
18. На курорте с любовницей (любовником).
19. На нудистском пляже.
20. В семье, которая год Вас не видела.

----------


## Ильич

*Лорик Юрина*,
Лорик, спасибо!  Мы как правило  выкладываем СВОИ наработки. Мысли из ИНтыРнета давно всем известны и не представляют особенной ценности.
Впрочем вместо копорования текста можете просто выложить на него ссылку.
Без обид  :flower:

----------


## Искорка

Вот вы шутник!

----------


## MissInga

> *Tamara*,
>  Не знаю, пригодится ли тебе мой опыт, но ведь тамадой действительно нужно родиться, тут хоть учись, хоть не учись))) А вообще много надо знать, и психологию тоже. Может быть мне конечно и помогает моё образование (режиссёр массовых праздников), но всё приходит с опытом.
>   Ну вот с чего начинать? После первого стола народ практически не разогретый и на "безрассудные" поступки не готов)) То бишь, они ещё ждут клоунов, которые их будут веселить, но даже не догадываются, что этими клоунами будут они сами. Поэтому начинать нужно с массовых и вроде бы "безобидных" игр. К примеру вызываешь в круг всех желающих (при этом уверяешь их что ни прыгать, ни бегать ты их заставлять не будешь) Ставишь их в порядке "мальчик-девочка" в большой круг, берёшь пупса-голыша и говоришь: "Представьте себе, что это новорожденый ребёнок этой семьи, а вы все волшебники и феи, которые могут наделить ребёнка сверхспособностями поцеловав его в то или иное место. Единственное условие не целовать в одно и то же место и не желать одно и то же!" И пускаешь пупса по кругу, при этом запоминай кто куда целовал. Как только все перецеловали говоришь им :"Ну может достаточно тут в куклы играть, теперь каждый целует своего партнёра слева в то место куда целовал пупса!" (ну и естессно смотришь на реакцию - если целуют - готовенькие, можно теперь и чё нить покруче дать, если стесняются, убегают из круга - говоришь, типа что это шуточный конкурс, победители тут все, а главное молодожёны, они теперь дескать знают кого им потом в кумовья брать, кто ребёнку лучше всего пожелал и предлагаешь ещё пару "безобидных" конкурсов - типа "музыкального мячика" на остановку музыки.)
> То есть я это веду к тому, что всегда нужно смотреть на реакцию публики, и в этих вопросах быть гибкой. Бывают свадьбы где гости готовы с первого конкурса чудить, а бывают что с трудом удаётся две-три пары вытащить. Тут уж в таких случаях не стоит гнуть свою политику (оправдываясь тем, что мол мне нужно деньги отработать), а дать возможность людям потанцевать, в случае если же хозяевами куплены призы и их надо раздать, посмотри в каком танце гости зажигают, наметь себе победителей и обьяви, что данный танец был конкурсным и уважаемое жюри определило победителей, вручи им эти призы. Этим ты заинтересуешь гостей и они охотнее выйдут к тебе на следующую игру. И ещё запомни - с каким бы музыкантом ты не работала - со своим или с чужим - музыкант твой друг и партнёр в достижении цели - хорошей свадьбы. Поэтому не считай, что твоя работа главнее его, дай ему возможность тоже поработать с публикой, ведь как и ты одним тостом или одной игрой их не разогреешь, так и он их не разогреет одной-двумя песнями.Если тебе для игры нужно музыкальное сопровождение - предупреди его заранее, но перед игрой всё равно предупреди чего тебе в конкретной ситуации нужно.
>   Не перегружай гостей информацией - сейчас этих свадебных документов напридумывали кучу, но если их все зачитывать -гости вместе с женихом и невестой уснут в салате))) Дай и людям  немного пообщаться между собой. Краем уха слушай о чём гости говорят даже когда просто проходишь мимо, таким образом ты обнаружишь одного или нескольких балагуров, которые знают весёлые, прикольные тосты, но и умей перевести на шутку всяческие наезды и непристойности. Ну и наверное главная заповедь - тамада это не дежурный клоун, веселящий публику в одиночестве, а человек который вовремя этих клоунов нашёл среди гостей! Но ни в коем случае не издевайся над ними, ты должна излучать доброту, милое озорство, и уверенность в своих силах!:smile: :wink: :rolleyes:


БРАВО !!!

----------


## Ильич

> Такой конкурс:
> в прозрачные небольшие пакеты кладуться два сырых яйца. Пакеты верёвкой к поясу двух участвующих мужиков привязываются таким образом, чтобы болтались у них между ног. Под музыку "джу-джаларим" или "Яйца" Аварии начинается "петушиный бой". Мужики, раскачивая пакеты с яйцами ударяют об пакет соперника. Можно сделать несколько раундов. После каждого - специально назначенная судьёй девушка проверяет "цельность" яиц...
> отрицательный момент - проходит достаточно быстро, - растягивайте...


ЖЕСТЬ!
Ой как свежо, я представил и обхохотался....
Правда не в ту  тему написали...

----------


## optimistka17

> ЖЕСТЬ!
> Ой как свежо, я представил и обхохотался....
> Правда не в ту тему написали...


 Ильич! А я уточню... Та тема, в которую ЭТО надо было написать называется "Игры и конкурсы, которые НЕ НАДО проводить"

----------


## Ильич

Татьянка сказала -*Все зависит от подачи* Я в общем то согласен. Просто ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ УВИДЕТЬ ПОДАЧУ. Может я чего я в этой жизни не понимаю...

----------


## Орбита

Считаю, как ни подавай, пошлость остается пошлостью.
Хотя, может быть и есть такие компании, где пойдет на "Ура!". У меня таких компаний почему-то не бывает. Или я тоже не понимаю чего-то в эой жизин?..

----------


## Татьянка

> Просто ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ УВИДЕТЬ ПОДАЧУ.





> Считаю, как ни подавай, пошлость остается пошлостью.


:wink: Дорогие коллеги, читайте выше. Проводила в компании военных, с которыми отслужила не один год( капитан запаса- психолог- это моя скромная персона:rolleyes: ). Но как не странно пошло не было. Пошло,это когда в штаны лезут на людях или снимают их и ржут!!! Вот это пошло!!! Или лапают чужую жещину и радуются. :mad:  Редкостная гадость.....

А про подачу? Хорошая подводка- 50 процентов успеха. Даже детскую игрушку "Стульчики" , которую провожу один раз в году- провожу так, что не одного раза не слышала фиииииииииии.....Правильная подводка!!!! И взрослые с удовольствием вспоминают детство!!! Плюс конечно несколько элементов костюмированных.:wink: 




> Хотя, может быть и есть такие компании, где пойдет на "Ура!". У меня таких компаний почему-то не бывает. Или я тоже не понимаю чего-то в эой жизин?..


:frown:  Везет вам, а я раньше в Тамбове,да и сейчас иногда в столице с такими встречаюсь....быдло одним словом.... Молодые нормальные, родители прелесть, а гости- быдло.... И вот таким хочется "изюминки".... И когда их посылают по известному адресу...обижаются....:mad: 

Вы правы, такие игры для "дома", что вообщем-то и было, я же написала, что не разу не рискнула провести на незнакомых компаниях!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*Ильич*,
 Ильич дорогой! Хоть поверте, хоть проверте, но я была так рада, что случайно попала на этот сайт "Мир развлечений" , Здесь девчёнки давали ссылку на него, что увидев вот эти вопросик, на всякий случай, чтоб не потерять страницу, быстро скопировала и кинула сюда. Это я ещё умею делать , но больше - это надо спрашивать у детей. 
http://www.partyworld.org/forum/view...=asc&start=360 вот форум этого сайта.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от снаряд 
> Такой конкурс:
> в прозрачные небольшие пакеты кладуться два сырых яйца. Пакеты верёвкой к поясу двух участвующих мужиков привязываются таким образом, чтобы болтались у них между ног. Под музыку "джу-джаларим" или "Яйца" Аварии начинается "петушиный бой". Мужики, раскачивая пакеты с яйцами ударяют об пакет соперника. Можно сделать несколько раундов. После каждого - специально назначенная судьёй девушка проверяет "цельность" яиц...
> отрицательный момент - проходит достаточно быстро, - растягивайте...
> 
> ЖЕСТЬ!
> Ой как свежо, я представил и обхохотался....
> Правда не в ту тему написали...


А разве на моём видео это выглядело как конкурс который низззя проводить?!

----------


## душка

Я бы тоже такой конкурс не проводила. В офисе на стене висит список игр, которые мы не проводим. Один из ни про яйца, те, что через штанину.Этот подойдет для молодежной вечеринки, я думаю, в свойской компании.Но без меня.

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич,
>  Ильич дорогой! Хоть поверте, хоть проверте, но я была так рада, что случайно попала на этот сайт "Мир развлечений" , Здесь девчёнки давали ссылку на него, что увидев вот эти вопросик, на всякий случай, чтоб не потерять страницу, быстро скопировала и кинула сюда. Это я ещё умею делать , но больше - это надо спрашивать у детей.


ДА я сам когда на него попал 5 лет назад тоже опупел.  :Aga:  С тех пор там ничего нового...
Здесь же стока что на 10 сайтов хватит и все на 80 процентов неповторимо оригинальное . Преломляйте сквозь себя  и пользуйтесь!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*Ильич*,
 Про Этот сайт говорить вообще не приходится. То, что творится здесь ,вообразить в наше время вообще невозможно!Главное какие люди собрались в  нужном месте и в нужное время! Это судьба, что все здесь нашли друг друга. И самое главное, все рады что-то отдать свое, не дожидаясь , что ему отдадут взамен! Не стесняюсь миллионы раз говорить всем спасибо! :flower:   Кстати, Ильич, загляните в темку "Сценарии свадеб", я там написала одну притчу , это больше мужчине подходит. Моя мама была актриса, конферансье, когда-то в детстве я его запомнила и иногда рассказываю.Может подойдёт вам.

----------


## Орбита

> Даже детскую игрушку "Стульчики" , которую провожу один раз в году- провожу так, что не одного раза не слышала фиииииииииии.....Правильная подводка!!!! И взрослые с удовольствием вспоминают детство!!! Плюс конечно несколько элементов костюмированных.


Об этом-то и речь! В этом и заключается мастерство тамады. По большому счёту, супер-новых игр практически не бывает. А вот старые, известные всем конкурсы , но на новый лад, где мы придумываем подводочку, озвучечку, костюмчики и пр. становятся изюминками.
На форуме и идет обмен этих самых изюминок. И я не удивляюсь, что одни и те же игры у разных ведущих идут по-разному. У кого-то на "Ура!", а кто-то отказывается их вообще проводить. А еще немаловажно - какая энергетика от тамады идет.

----------


## Раюшка

Нашла сейчас в нете конкурс, для меня он - новый, лично мне понравился. А как вам? 
Копия памятника
Из всех присутствующих выбирается пара "А" и "Б". Игрока "Б" помощник ведущего игры выводит за дверь и завязывает ему повязку на глаза. В это время игрок "А" придумывает себе необычное положение тела (например: стоя, сидя на стуле, лежа). Когда он готов, застывает в этом положении. Вводят игрока "Б". Его задача на ощупь определить положение, в котором находится игрок "А" и скопировать его, т.е. самому занять, по его мнению, точно такое же положение. Когда он готов, ему открывают глаза. Все сравнивают результат.

----------


## Ильич

> Об этом-то и речь! В этом и заключается мастерство тамады. По большому счёту, супер-новых игр практически не бывает. А вот старые, известные всем конкурсы , но на новый лад, где мы придумываем подводочку, озвучечку, костюмчики и пр. становятся изюминками.
> На форуме и идет обмен этих самых изюминок. И я не удивляюсь, что одни и те же игры у разных ведущих идут по-разному. У кого-то на "Ура!", а кто-то отказывается их вообще проводить. А еще немаловажно - какая энергетика от тамады идет.


 :Ok:  
Профессионализм - это знание деталей и нюансов своего дела.

----------


## Татьянка

> Копия памятника


:wink:  Актерский тренинг- кто учился на актерских отделениях меня поймет. Но проводить на банкетах не пробовала.

----------


## Раюшка

> Но проводить на банкетах не пробовала.


ТанюФка, я думаю, мало кто пробовал. Сколько лазила в нете, эту игру вижу впервые. Я просто живо представила, как это будет. Думаю, пойдёт. Актёрское мастерство здесь, по-моему, не при чём - изобрази позу повычурней, да и всё. А второму надо ощупать и попробовать изобразить то же самое - тоже после третьей рюмки пойдёт аж не фиг делать. В эту субботу попробую, расскажу.

----------


## Татьянка

> В эту субботу попробую, расскажу.


:wink: Давай!!!




> Актёрское мастерство здесь, по-моему, не при чём


:biggrin: Это я просто вспомнила , как нас на первом курсе этими позами "дрючили"!!! Чего только не изображали....:eek:  смешно тем кто со стороны наблюдает. Только нас разбивали на две команды. И побеждали те, кто точнее был к изначальному варианту.

----------


## Марья

> Актерский тренинг- кто учился на актерских отделениях меня поймет. Но проводить на банкетах не пробовала.


А я пробовала. Давно уже и несколько раз. Не пошло. Тем кто учавствует - интересно, а зрителям - скучно.

----------


## Татьянка

> А я пробовала. Давно уже и несколько раз. Не пошло. Тем кто учавствует - интересно, а зрителям - скучно.


:smile: Оп!!! Первый отклик.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Копия памятника


Я тоже пробовала пару раз. Больше не буду.

----------


## optimistka17

Мне эта копия памятника напомнила конкурс, который я проводила когда-то Скульптура Гимн любви
 Тогда несколько  пар просили выйти за дверь. Одна пара оставалась в зале и им предлагалось сотворить скульптуру, олицетворяющую любовь  Когда скульптура готова из второй пары, стоящей за дверью просили зайти только мужчину. Ему говорилось:Представьте себе, что вы скульптор. Вояйте, лепите, вносите изменения в эту скульптуру. лишь бы ваше творение символизировало Любовь После некоторых изменений Этого творца просили занять место первого мужчины именно в той позе, которую он сам и придумал. Заходит его партнерша из пары 2 И все повторяется снова. Она вносит свои изменения, не подозревая о том , что скоро сама займет место женщины1. И так несколько раз. Обычно в зале оставалась одна пара, а три выходили за дверь. В финале получалось что-то совершенно невероятное. И широкий простор для фотографа.
 Конкурс всегда шел на Ура. Отказалась от него наверно только потому, что мне самой он надоел

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Мне эта копия памятника напомнила конкурс,


Тот был интереснее своей массовостью. Люблю грешным делом массовки!:biggrin:

----------


## ларка

Боюсь повтора,я много уже прочитала материала,но не весь, так что если это уже было извиняюсь за ранее.
1 Презентирую бутылку(если юбилей то с фото юбиляра,или фото молодых и т.д) вообщем рекламирую её ,но попробывать этот на питок даведётся не всем ,а только избранным.Начинает играть весёлая музыка,бутылку сидящие за столом гости передают из рук в руки ,музыка останавливается у кого в руках бутылка,наливает себе встаёт и произносит тост или поздравления.Особенно она у меня хорошо прошла на новый год ,150 человек у каждого стола своя "свадьба",я её провела в самом начале ,и в 5 минут мы стали одной большой компанией.
2  Игра юбки ,у меня их 6 раздаю мужчинам , потом прошу их найти даму которой она подойдёт,когда все пары в собрались звучит отрывок мелодии пары танцуют как только мелодия прервалась,женщины юбку снимают мужчины одевают,пара которая сделала это последней выбывает , звучит уже совсем другая мелодия в другом ритме,и так пока не останется одна пара .Даже если проводить эту игру в одной и той же компании ,но сразными музыкальными нарезками,то выглядит по новому ,и всегда проходит на ура.

----------


## Элен

> 2  Игра юбки ,у меня их 6 раздаю мужчинам , потом прошу их найти даму которой она подойдёт,когда все пары в собрались звучит отрывок мелодии пары танцуют как только мелодия прервалась,женщины юбку снимают мужчины одевают,пара которая сделала это последней выбывает , звучит уже совсем другая мелодия в другом ритме,и так пока не останется одна пара .Даже если проводить эту игру в одной и той же компании ,но сразными музыкальными нарезками,то выглядит по новому ,и всегда проходит на ура.


Это  та  же  игра,что  и  с  трусами.:wink: Да,соглашусь,что  игра  хоть  и  очень  распространённая,но  всегда  играют  с  удовольствием. :Aga:

----------


## unlana

> Это  та  же  игра,что  и  с  трусами.:wink: Да,соглашусь,что  игра  хоть  и  очень  распространённая,но  всегда  играют  с  удовольствием.


Да, эту игру и смотреть интересно, и играющим весело! :Ok:  

А кто проводит такую игру с детьми? И что,кроме трусов и юбок можно использовать?
Просто скоро пойдут выпускные в д/с, хотелось бы эту игру взять, но ведь все девочки будут в платьях до пола  :Tu:  ...
У кого какие идеи?

Я играю в "бородатый танец" : танцуют парами,музыка останавливается,пары меняются,в это время с одним из танцующих встаю я,тот,кто остался без пары, надевает бороду и танцует в бороде с тем,кто стоял со мной.Победитель тот, кто ни разу не надел бороду.

Ещё очень хорошо идёт игра "змея" : я говорю,что я змея,но пока не настоящая,т.к. у меня нет хвоста,сейчас я буду делать хвост из вас.Звучит музыка,все танцуют,к кому я подхожу и дотрагиваюсь,тот проползает у меня между ног и встаёт за мной,так "паровозиком" собираем весь хвост.Самое интересное - когда последний проползает через весь длинный хвост.

Ещё просьба - подкиньте идейки для массовых игр (на20-30 человечков), пожалуйста!!
А ещё нужны какие-нибудь интерессные и смешные загадки.

----------


## optimistka17

> И что,кроме трусов и юбок можно использовать?
> Просто скоро пойдут выпускные в д/с, хотелось бы эту игру взять, но ведь все девочки будут в платьях до пола  ...
> У кого какие идеи?


 EW У меня это танец в шляпах. Я купила ярких  новогодних десяток и с успехом пользуюсь ими на детских, а иногда и на взрослых праздниках. Часть народа танцует в шляпах, а часть без них Когда музыка обрывается те, кто в шляпах должны со своей головы шляпу снять и на пустую голову водрузить. 
 Но есть маленькая деталь. Одна из шляп в виде королевской короны. Этот король показывает танцевальные движения. Все, кто в шляпах,-движения повторяют. А потом король передает свою шляпу лучшему "повторяле".

----------


## Милос

> *Ильич*,
>  Неплохая идея, согласитесь! Шляпы поднадоели, а телевизор можно нарисовать на ткани, как девочки рисовали всякие картины с дырками для головы.Сложили кусочек ткани и понесли.:smile:


Приветик всем!Я новичок , от форума в восторге! Мне  тоже нравится в использовать вот такие кусочки :)  "покрывало"  в конкурсе для молодых , удобно  скатал и вперед .

----------


## optimistka17

> Приветик всем!Я новичок , от форума в восторге!


 Людмила! Разрешите полюбопытствовать. Как можно было в июне прошлого года зарегестрироваться , а сейчас появится на Форуме в качестве новичка?

----------


## Милос

> Мне нравится конкурс "Телевизор". проводится прямо за столом. Для него требуется макет телевизора (плоский, просто окно с дырочкой). Говорю :"А сейчас давайте немного посмотрим телевизор. Что там у нас на первом канале? О! А на Первом канале у нас обращение президента к народу" и подношу "экран" к кому нибудь из сидящих за столом - его задача сымпровизировать, подсториться под роль президента. "Так, посмотрим что у нас по второму каналу... Ух ты! А там "Танцы со звездами!" (к кому подношу экран - станцевать чт-либо)ну и тд.. можно брать "Концерт Аллы Пугачевой" (спеть) , "Богатые тоже плачут"(слезливо в любви признаться), реклама (прорекламировать что-то)...и тд....


Да, наверно немного сложновато...импровизировать не каждый гость сможет.Я предпочитаю массовые игры,разновозростные(ведь на торжестве может оказаться юнец 14лет и женщина бальзаковского влзраста:)) чем больше участников тем веселее ,тем сплоченнее коллектив:))

----------


## Милос

> Я уже писала про *"кричалки"* для свадьбы - аналогично провожу и на юбилеях...
> 
>  ВЕДУЩИЙ:  Твой юбилей — солидный, Но лет мы не считаем. 
> _Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
> Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»_
> 
> ВЕДУЩИЙ: А ты все хорошеешь — Мы это замечаем. 
> _Мужчины: «За это выпить надо!»
> Женщины: «А мы не возражаем!»_
> ...


Извини,просмотрела а какие кричалки на свадьбу? "...Мы на свадьбе собрались помолчать иль погрустить?...чтобы выпить?Закусить?.. кроме этой я никакой другой не знаю:(((

----------


## Милос

[QUOTE=optimistka17;1028181]Людмила! Разрешите полюбопытствовать. Как можно было в июне прошлого года зарегестрироваться , а сейчас появится на Форуме в качестве новичка?[/QUOTE

Просто в компе я чайник пока  летом  регистрировалась чтобы скачать минус супругу(он  занимается самодеятельностью:))), а про форум  ведущих даже не знала, вот в марте знакомый подсказал что есть классный сайт, а я оказывается там была:)))  вот такие недоразумения когда человек в компе-ноль,но конечно не совсем чтобы...но  на этом форуме честно я впервые попробывала написать,надеюсь будем общаться, может чем смогу помочь,хотя  я в этом деле новичок, веду в основном традиционные русско-татарские свадьбы где чел.200-300:)))

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Милос*,
 Выходите из тени! И делитесь своим опытом-он нам  ой как нужен!  Сразу вопрос: какие игры вы используете на таких свадьбах? Ведь вот русские любят подурачиться а татары имеют свои строгие нравы и у нас они редко позволяют себе "лишнего".Поэтому нтересно как у вас проходят  такие свадьбы?

----------


## Инна Р.

> веду в основном традиционные русско-татарские свадьбы где чел.200-300:)))


Ой, как я однажды влипла с русско - татарской свадьбой! Расскажи нам, пожайлуста - как проводите встречу молодых? Мед, а что еще? Какие еще национальные обряды соблюдаете - только это все ждем на страничке - ОБРЯДЫ! Спасибо.:smile:

----------


## unlana

> EW У меня это танец в шляпах. Я купила ярких  новогодних десяток и с успехом пользуюсь ими на детских, а иногда и на взрослых праздниках. Часть народа танцует в шляпах, а часть без них Когда музыка обрывается те, кто в шляпах должны со своей головы шляпу снять и на пустую голову водрузить. 
>  Но есть маленькая деталь. Одна из шляп в виде королевской короны. Этот король показывает танцевальные движения. Все, кто в шляпах,-движения повторяют. А потом король передает свою шляпу лучшему "повторяле".


Спасибо!!! Классные идейки! Из этого можно целых два вида конкурсов со шляпами слепить! Один  - "Король танцев", а второй - "Танец в шляпах"! Осталось обзавестись шляпами :smile:  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  !

----------


## Милос

> *Милос*,
>  Выходите из тени! И делитесь своим опытом-он нам  ой как нужен!  Сразу вопрос: какие игры вы используете на таких свадьбах? Ведь вот русские любят подурачиться а татары имеют свои строгие нравы и у нас они редко позволяют себе "лишнего".Поэтому нтересно как у вас проходят  такие свадьбы?


Спасибо, я не в тени,просто к своему стыду не знаю как общаться на форуме ,как  писать,первые попытки отправить сообщения:frown: ,все ново,но я думаю освоюсь,я люблю УЧИТЬСЯ:)))
Я бы не сказала что нравы строгие на татарских свадьбах,но своя специфика есть:)))любят много петь на  татарском  особенно частушки пожелания каждому гостю с противоположной стороны.Первый день -день жениха,гости со стороны жениха весь вечер стараются ,развеселить,накормить,угодить гостям со стороны невесты.Встречаем в отличии от русской свадьбы не караваем а как правильно по русски сказать:) кюмяч (с изюмом,сладкий)  мед в пиале (кстати младенцев с роддома так же встречают  медом) осыпают конфетами,мелочью в  больших количеством и  все это под татарские припевки под гармошку:)))встреча дома ритуально-религиозная(заводят молодых  в дом свекрови сажают на овчину,кладут топор,читаю молитву с закрытыми ушами)  я , христианка поэтому не учавствую  в таких обрядах,а  вот  в зале торжества мы встречаем практически  как на русских свадьбах только бабульки в передниках.Кстати день свадьбы делаем ритуал посвящения невесты в хозяйки и  жениха в мужья.Выводим в центр  зала всю семью жениха и  невесты,молодые в середине и  свекровь одаривает,одевает  передник(фартук)невестке,ложит в кармашек денежку а в ответ на вопрос как будешь свекровь звать отвечает по-татаски-мама, потом денежку в кармашек ложит  свекор его называет по татарски невестка папой, потом теща дарит тюбитейку зятю и  денежку в карман ложит ,он ее по татарски называет мама,потом тесть одаривает денежкой, потом молодые так же называют обязательноесли присутствуют бабушек дедушек.,Потом они так же как  "метут сор"... На свадьбе самый почетный гость сваха(башкода) ей самый дорогой подарок,уважение и  почет все два дня свадьбы, но и башкоде приходится активно учавствовать в торжестве...Особое внимание конечно стоит уделять бабушкам,пожилым,  а насчет игр ...без пошлостей и вульгарностей желательно ,но веселиться,рядиться и отрываться по полной женщины могут:))) и еще как! Очень  любят аукционы:)))Просто больше внимания,уважения,такта в общении и все довольны,ничего сложного.Все обряды красочные чтобы были,музыку татарскую..сразу и не знаю вроде как и не очень-то отличается от русской,ну может вот свечи не зажигаются,ни очаг ни в финале. если  конечно молодые сами не пожелают зажжения очага,в этом случае только строго одна свеча (не дай Бог три)Если интересно могу кратко свою  одну из программок выложить,просто я сценарии не пишу,(на карточках заготовки,так для себя) ведь не знаешь какая публика, костюмов беру много,игр много проводим,в основном больше эстафетных  чтобы участвовало по чел 25-40:))стараешься чтобы по максимуму задействован был каждый.Любят петь переделанные песни хором я раздаю листочки быстренько и уж попеть(кто с голосом а  чаще без слуха и голоса:))) зато артистично. очень часто танец живота заказывают.ну и ряженые Лейла и  все в восточном стиле,гарем, султан ..и прочее...,мужчины любят  лезгинку с ножами:)))

----------


## Милос

> Ой, как я однажды влипла с русско - татарской свадьбой! Расскажи нам, пожайлуста - как проводите встречу молодых? Мед, а что еще? Какие еще национальные обряды соблюдаете - только это все ждем на страничке - ОБРЯДЫ! Спасибо.:smile:


Спасибо что  напомнили на какой страничке про обряды писать, а то я тут пишу ...с ошибками:frown:  надо разобраться почитать что и где писать в каких разделах...жаль нет  не безлимитка...простите девочки, просто у меня в пятницу  татарская свадьба, немного  не успеваю(фотошоплю молодых) как проведу буду посвободнее,обязательно напишу про обряды :Aga:

----------


## Милос

> Да, эту игру и смотреть интересно, и играющим весело! 
> 
> Ещё просьба - подкиньте идейки для массовых игр (на20-30 человечков), пожалуйста!!
> .



1.две команды(чем больше тем лучше) раздаешь каждому по шарику,надувают,завязывают на узелок и поднимают вверх.Команда невесты кричит Ура...(имя)! Команда жениха:Ура____(имя)!
Двое огромных размеров трусов одеваются игроком бежит с шариком к стулу на котором стоит горшок(миска для комления животных) шарик в  горшок(миску) руки вверх,попой ломнуть и бегом  к след.игроку передаем трусики и побежал другой.Потом смотрим чьи попочки острее...кто босиком бежит,кто в одну штанину однет, смешно и красочно,потом на полу море разорванных разноцветных шариков :Ok:  но жених и невеста стоят позади стульев и контролируют чтобы  противники н лопали рукой шарик и чтобы   подняли или поправили горшок когда слетит со стула.Классно на видео сморится. 
2.Две команды у каждой в руке палочка(скалочку) один шарик на команду,  палкой надо бить шарик чтобы не упал на пол ,добежать так до стула и обратно до своей команды ,пока шар в воздухе передать эстафетную палочку(скалочку)
3. две команды  ,надо держа за ноги партнера (он на руках по полу передвигается) добежать не опуская ноги партнеру до стула на котором стоит рюмка и напиток, выпить рюмочку(водки,лимонада) и так же вернуться назад.
4.Ручеек
5"Танец с узорами"
Два круга,при остановке музыки образовать в своем круге узо(фигуру) по команде тамады(круг.треугольник,ромб,можно буквы)

----------


## unlana

*Милос*  - спасибо за игры!пригодятся очень! :Ok:

----------


## baranvagalina

Может кому пригодится.
Приглашаю несколько пар и предлагаю вспомнить -какие они знают скульптуры.И их показать-слепить.
1.Мы с Мухтаром на границе
2.Рабочий и колхозница
3.Девушка с веслом
и т.д.
Называю скульптуры вразброс-и какая пара была более внимательна и точна-побеждает.

----------


## Вета

*КРИЧАЛКА*

Ведущий. Ах, как свадьба Собрала нас вместе! 
*Гости. Тили-тили-тесто, Жених, целуй невесту!*
 Ведущий. За столом огромным Всем хватило места! ...

 Ведущий. Лучше пары не сыскать! Скажем вам без лести....

 Ведущий. Так живите ладно, Дружно, честь по чести!...

 Ведущий. Радости и трудности Вы встречайте вместе!...

 Ведущий. И вот так до старости, Лет примерно двести!...

----------


## optimistka17

> Гости. Тили-тили-тесто, Жених, целуй невесту!


Умопомрачительно, Удивительно! Исключительно!
 Вета! Да тебе цены нет, милая,родная Анечка!

----------


## Вета

К сожалению, Людмила, я не такая талантливая! Это не мною сочинённые кричалки. А за милую, родную - спасибо!

----------


## цветок

> Гости. Тили-тили-тесто, Жених, целуй невесту!


Аня! Твои кричалки просто восхитительны! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девчёнки, мальчишки! Предложу вам массовую застольную весёлую песенную развлекалку. Она из всеми любимого журнала "Чем развлечь ..." № 66 автор Зайченко. Я уже испробовала её на юбилеях, получается здорово. Делила гостей на группы, каждой группе какие-то отличительные детали: одним маленькие весёлые колпачки, другим - маски, третьим - носы, четвёртым - инструменты, старушкам - платки и т. д.. И ещё слова - строки из песен. А вот и сам текст, правда кое-что переделала.

Давайте сейчас сыграем мы вместе
 Сюрприз- поздравленье  со стихами и песнями.
Артистами будете все для начала
И от души постарайтесь для юбиляра!
Иван на свой юбилей
Составил список гостей
И думает – в праздник такой,
Каждый помашет рукой
Из тех кто пришёл на пирушку.
Из дальней деревни старушки…
(группа машет руками)
Коллеги с любимой работы…
(машут руками) и остальные так же)
Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной…
Детишки свои и чужие….
Соседи, такие простые….
Приятели из заграницы….
Знакомые, что в столице….
И множество добрых друзей….
Всех ждёт Иван на юбилей!
Везде разослав телеграммы
Готовится к празднику Ваня.
При этом мечтает, как славно
Звучать будут песни о главном.

Душевно споют на пирушке
Из деревни родимой старушки….
(Зачем вы девочки красивых любите
Не постоянная у них любовь…)

Коллеги с любимой работы
(Не надо печалиться, вся жизнь впереди
Вся жизнь впереди, надейся и жди…)

Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной
(Каким ты был, таким остался
Орёл степной, казак лихой…)

Детишки свои и чужие
(Вместе весело шагать по просторам, по просторам, по просторам….)

Соседи такие простые
( Говорят, не повезёт, если чёрный кот дорогу перейдёт…)

Приятели из-за границы
( Уно-уно-уно,  ун моменто
Уно-уно-уно сантименто…)

Знакомые, что в столице
(Родительский дом, начало начал, 
Ты в жизни моей надёжный причал….)

И множество добрых друзей
(Ничего на свете лучше нету, чем бродить друзьям  по белу свету….)

Тревожась, что будет, гадая,
Прилёг наш ИВАН на диване
Уснул, и вот что он видит мечтая

Поют во всю мочь на пирушке
Из деревни родимой старушки…
(Миленький ты мой, возьми меня с собой….)

Коллеги с любимой работы
(Нам бы, нам бы, нам бы всем на дно
Там бы, там бы там бы пить вино….)

Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной
(Напилася я пьяна, не дойду я до дома…..)

Детишки свои и чужие
(Я шоколадный заяц, я ласковый мерзавец
Я сладкий на все сто…)

Соседи такие простые
(Течёт ручей, бежит ручей
И я ни чья и ты ничей…)

Приятели из-за границы
(Ты ж меня пидманула, ты ж меня пидвила
Ты ж меня молодого с ума разума свела…)

Знакомые что в столице
(А нам всё равно, а нам всё равно
Путь боимся мы волка и сову……)

И множество добрых друзей
( Хорошо, всё будет хорошо! Всё будет хорошо, я это знаю …)

А где песни про юбилей?
Иван переживает!
Вдруг кто не придёт, опоздает!
Вдруг адрес не тот оказался!
Но люд незаметно собрался.

Приветствуя Ваню, друг дружку.
Поют поздравленья старушки..
(Бывайте здоровы, живите богато,
С большим урожаем для дома, для хаты…)

Коллеги с любимой работы
(Ты скажи, ты скажи, чё те надо, чё те надо
Мы подарим тебе, чё ты хошь….)

Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной
( Ваня, Ваня, Ваня, Ваня, Ваня, Ваня, Ваня, Ваня Ваня,
Пей до дна, пей до дна, пей!)

Детишки свои и чужие
(Как на ваши именины испекли мы каравай…..)

Соседи такие простые
(Счастье вдруг в тишине постучалось в двери…)

Приятели из заграницы
(Хеппи без дей ту ю,
Хеппи без дей ту ю….)

Знакомые что в столице
(сердце, тебе не хочется покоя, сердце, как хорошо на свете жить…)

И множество добрых друзей
( К сожаленью, день рожденья
Только раз в году….)

Ах, звонкий какой юбилей
Какой музыкальный народ!
Иван от счастья цветёт!
От песен таких разомлел
И радостно громко запел
(День рожденья, праздник детсва
И никуда, никуда от него не деться….)

Сейчас что-то подобное делаю для свадьбы. Если надо, поделюсь.

----------


## naatta

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 классно!!! Спасибо большое! Я сечас такая поклонница этих застольных игр!  :flower:  
Но будь добра, объясни, ты строки из песен пишешь на одном листе? Как они знают какой отрывок петь? Нумеруешь? И не поют ли больше, чем положенный отрывок?
И свадебную штучку сочиняй! Очень надо, спасибки!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Как они знают какой отрывок петь?


Да, нумерую. Не путаются, не поют больше. Подыгрывают замечательно.

----------


## optimistka17

> Сейчас что-то подобное делаю для свадьбы. Если надо, поделюсь


 Я бы сильно удивилась, если бы кто-то ответил,-не надо.... Что за вопрос,-конечно же надо...
 А теперь попрошу для меня непонятливой объяснить,-вот там где во второй половине народ поет песни,-там как запись(фонограмма небольшими кусками) или каждой группе надо раздать слова и пусть поют под минус?. Я этот момент в своей голове не представляю, потому и не возьмусь проводить... А хочется....
т

----------


## Очарование

*VETER NAMERENJA*
 Здорово! А может просто им включать кусочек из песен??? Чтоб не раздавать тексты???!!! Или не то получится!???:eek:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А теперь попрошу для меня непонятливой объяснить,-вот там где во второй половине народ поет песни,-там как запись(фонограмма небольшими кусками) или каждой группе надо раздать слова и пусть поют под минус?. Я этот момент в своей голове не представляю, потому и не возьмусь проводить... А хочется....


Поют сами, без фонограмм, без минусов . В этом вся изюминка. Даже если петь не умеют, они делают это как могут и с радостью, не боятся, потому что поёт не один, а несколько человек. Вся то и прелесть в том, что ВСЕ  гости принимают АКТИВНОЕ участие. А если включить для них фонограмму, они что. просто посидят и послушают? А листочек со словами на группу не долго раздать вместе с аксессуарами.
*Очарование*,, думаю и на твой вопрос ответила.
И ещё о чём хочу сказать, для тех. кто такие массовые вещи не делал с группами или с единичными "артистами" за столом, со словами или с песнями. Это для тех, кто работает с операторами. Когда-то, я первый раз сделала что-то подобное на свадьбе ( только у меня там было со словами и по одному человеку), мой оператор подошёл и сказал: Ерунда. А ошибка была в том, что людей для выступления я за столом выбрала в разнобой - с одного конца, с другого, из середины. И поскольку всё происходит довольно быстро, то оператор не успевал метаться с камерой от одного к другому. И съёмки не получилось. Теперь я выбираю участников по порядку, как они сидят. И всё получается замечательно.

----------


## optimistka17

> Это для тех, кто работает с операторами.


 Прошу обратить внимания на эту деталь...
 Ведь чем умнее мы преподнесем для оператора нашу работу, тем лучше это останется в свадебном или юбилейном фильме. Это по сути мы работаем не только ради оператора, а ради собственной рекламы.Для народа -то все равно как мы им карточки раздавали....

----------


## optimistka17

> каждой группе какие-то отличительные детали: одним маленькие весёлые колпачки, другим - маски, третьим - носы, четвёртым - инструменты, старушкам - платки и т. д..


 Вот пытаюсь составить список что надо купить из деталей для каждой группы, но торможу. Групп много. Все они должны иметь "свое лицо". Напиши, пожалуйста поконкретней какая группа что от тебя получает.
 Старушки-платки
Коллеги -инструменты
Родня-маски
Детишки-Колпачки на голову
 Соседи-?????????
 Приятели из-за границы.
Добрые друзья-Клоуновские носики
 Сам юбиляр???????????

----------


## zhak

Ирочка,а я бы песни не меняла,выбрала самые забойные-к третьему разу бы так спелись,как хор им.Пятницкого:biggrin:
Как и все жду продолжение!Умница.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Уф, кажется закончила, два дня сидела. Сеачала Людмилке отвечу. Я сильно не загружаюсь, что дать каждой группе. Это ведь не костюмы, характеризующие тех или других. И кому надеть колпачки, детям или друзьям  - без разницы. Исхожу из того, что у меня есть. Ведь гостей разное колличество на праздниках и в группах соответственно тоже. Просто старюсь, чтобы у каждого что-то было. Во-первых, это ярко и красочно. а во вторых, просто для групп подбираю что-то однотипное. Это как-бы психологический момент: вот мы такие похожие, отличные от других и мы сделаем это дружно и по своему. Единственное, для старушек - всегда платки.



> я бы песни не меняла,выбрала самые забойные-к третьему разу бы так спелись,как хор им.Пятницкого


 Да они и так стараются, друг перед другом, кто громче.
Да, предупреждая вопросы, всё наизусть, никаких бумажек. Не признаю.

Ладно, вот для свадьбы что получилось. Прошу не казнить.

Давайте сейчас сыграем мы вместе
 Сюрприз- поздравленье  со стихами и песнями.
Артистами будете вы- ВОТ ТАКИМИ!
От души постарайтесь перед молодыми!
Итак,
______ и_______  назначив день свадьбы своей
Составили список гостей.
И думают – получив приглашенье,
Каждый проявит своё отношенье.
Родители, от неожиданности такой,
Слезинку смахнут лишь рукой…

Счастливой невесты подружки
Захлопают звонко в ладошки…

Друзья жениха закадычные,  вот они тут
Плечами пожмут и руками  лишь разведут…

Коллеги с любимой работы,  
Почешут затылки с заботой….

Из дальней деревни старушки
Поправят платки на макушке….
Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной
Помашут руками охотно….

Детишки такие простые
Запрыгают словно шальные….

Приятели, что из столицы и даже из-за границы
Изобразят весёлые лица….

Всех ждут молодые на свадьбу!
Послали всем приглашенья,
Мечтают о поздравленьях
И думают, на празднике славно
Звучать будут песни о главном.

Затянут песню слегка с грустцой
Родители от неожиданности такой
( Крутится,  вертится  шар голубой, 
Крутится,  вертится над головой,
Крутится,  вертится, хочет упасть, 
А  кавалер барышню хочет  украсть)

Запоют  и свои трататушки
Счастливой невесты подружки
(А ну ка девушки, а ну красавицы
Пускай поёт о нас страна
И звонкой  песнею , пускай прославятся
На свадьбе  (имя невесты) наши имена …)

К потерям, ещё непривычные
Споют друзья жениха закадычные
( Любо, братцы, любо, любо , братцы жить
С нашим (имя жениха) не приходится тужить)

Собравшись на свадьбу с охотой,
Коллеги с любимой работы
(На свадьбу вечером, вечером, вечером
Не потому что всем нам делать будет нечего….)

Душевно споют на пирушке
Из дальней деревни старушки
(Нам велели наряжаться 
И велели не грустить.
Ведь шикарное застолье
Мы не можем пропустить…
(на мотив «По долинам и по взгорьям)

Песней громкой и бодрой
Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной
( Чтобы тело и душа были молоды, были молоды, были молоды, 
ты не бойся ни жары и не холода
И на свадьбу – бегом!  )


Прокричат словечки живые
Детишки такие простые
(Вместе весело шагать по просторам, по просторам, по просторам….)

Споют в своей традиции
Приятели, что из столицы и даже из-за границы
( Уно-уно-уно,  ун моменто
Уно-уно-уно сантименто…)

Тревожась, что будет, гадая,
(Имена молодых)  переживают.
И вот мечтая,
Что они представляют. 

Поют с радостью большой
Родители от неожиданности такой
( А нам всё равно, а нам всё равно, 
Пусть боимся мы волка и сову… )

Счастливой невесты подружки
( Я буду вместо, вместо, вместо неё,
Твоя невеста, честно, честное -ё….)

Друзья жениха закадычные
(Я сегодня до зари встану,
По широкому пройду полю,
И в пример возьму себе (имя жениха)
Попрощаюсь  с холостой долей…)

Коллеги с любимой работы
(Нам бы, нам бы, нам бы всем на дно
Там бы, там бы там бы пить вино….)

Из дальней деревни старушки
(Ой, ой, туман в глазах,
Кружится голова…..)

Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной
( Хорошо, всё будет хорошо! Всё будет хорошо, мы  это знаем …)

Детишки такие простые
(Я шоколадный заяц, я ласковый мерзавец
Я сладкий на все сто…)

Приятели, что из столицы и даже  из заграницы
(Напилися мы пьяны, не доедем до дома….)


А где песни про свадьбу?
(Имена) переживает!
Вдруг кто не придёт, опоздает!
Вдруг адрес не тот оказался!
Но люд незаметно собрался.

Приветствуя друг-друга, став  роднёй
Родители от неожиданности такой
 (Бывайте здоровы, живите богато,
С большим урожаем для дома, для хаты…)

Счастливой невесты подружки
(Мы пришли на свадьбу к вам
Мы пришли на свадьбу к вам
Поздравлять вас будем
И счастливый этот день
И счастливый этот день,
Знаем, не забудем….
( на мотив «если с другом вышел  в путь»)

Друзья жениха закадычные
(продолжение песни подруг:
Хочешь ешь, хочешь пой,
Хочешь пей не по одной.
Всегда твои друзья с тобой!)

Коллеги с любимой работы
( Ничего на свете лучше нету, 
Чем гулять на свадьбе до рассвету.
Вас сегодня нежно поздравляем
Вам любви и радости желаем!
(на мотив «Бременских музыкантов»)

Родня всей гурьбой беззаботной
(Тра-та-та, тра-та-та, пропиваем  жениха
И его невесту, тили-тили тесто.
Поздравляем! Поздравляем!
Счастья долгого желаем!
(на мотив «Мы едем, едем, едем…»)

Детишки такие простые
( Как на вашу, вашу свадьбу
Испекли мы каравай, 
Вот такой вышины, 
Вот такой ширины)

Приятели, что из столицы и даже  из заграницы
(А вы нам нравитесь, нравитесь, нравитесь
И лучше пары вашей в мире больше нет.
А вы нам нравитесь, нравитесь, нравитесь
Живите вместе долгих-долгих сотню лет)

Какой музыкальный народ!
(имя жениха) доволен, (имя невесты) от счастья цветёт!
А народ от песен  таких разомлел
И радостно громко запел
(Все поют песню « Ах эта свадьба….)

----------


## romashakun

Ирочка! Браво! Браво! Браво!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*romashakun*,
От сердца отлегло, а то ни от кого ни слова. Думала, уж совсем паршиво. И все молчат, молчат, обидеть не хотят. Жду конечно критику.

----------


## optimistka17

> Жду конечно критику.


 А что делать если в целом мне очень понравилось, но песни уж больно старые ,забытые. Я честно говоря подумала со временем переделать под себя и выставить тогда уже будет польза от моего комментария. Но боюсь у меня так хорошо как у тебя не получится. Потому и молчала. Хотя , признаюсь весь  твой материал тут же себе в комп согнала...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*optimistka17*,
Принимаю замечание. спасибо. Наверное, для свадьбы да. Просто я взяла песенник с застольными песнями - вот и выбрала там. Жду твоего варианта! :flower:

----------


## цветок

> От сердца отлегло, а то ни от кого ни слова. Думала, уж совсем паршиво


Ирочка! Очень даже поравилось!Уже учу!



> Я честно говоря подумала со временем переделать под себя и выставить


Людочка!С нетерпением ждём и твою переделку.Ой ,какие же вы молодцы!  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Долго ждать не пришлось 
Выставляю сырой вариант. Еще не думала о песнях . Может форумчане помогут... 
А тексты, правда немного в меньшем объеме, чем у Иры у меня уже готовы...

Cвадьба, пожалуй сейчас уж в разгаре.
Да погляжу я и гости в ударе….
Готовы таланты свои проявить
 Смогут _______ и ______сейчас удивить!

 Когда молодые гостей приглашали
Список внимательно ведь составляли
Старались они никого не забыть ,
Родных и друзей сюда пригласить

Каждый из вас получив приглашенье 
Готов проявить свое отношенье.

Родители рады, от счастья сияют.
 Только слезинку рукой вытирают

Подружки невесты ножкою топнули
В ладоши при этом звонко так хлопнули

Друзья жениха покачав головой,
Рукою взмахнут,-Бог с тобой!

Коллеги с работы плечами пожали 
Затылок при этом чуток почесали

Из дальней деревни старушки
 Поправят платки на макушке

Родня всех обнимет охотно
С улыбкой такой беззаботной

Детишки при этом будут скакать
Не забывая порою визжать

 Почетные гости из-за границы
Сделают умные, строгие лица
 Дружно головки на бок склонили,
Наши обычаи их удивили 

Ведь так молодые хотят погулять,
 Чтоб еще долго всем вспоминать
Песни о главном здесь  будут звучать
Новые тексты сможем создать

Родителям первым слово дадим
 А коль будет трудно,-поможем мы им
------------------------------------------
Подружки вскочили ,бокалы подняли 
Жаль не дают за песни медали…
-----------------------------------------------
Друзья жениха поют не впервой,-
Для них ведь жених,-народный герой
 (За друзей, за друзей, поднимаю бокал)

 Коллеги, забыв про работу,
Негромко  заладили что-то
 Душевно, ну чем не подружки ,
Так ладно запели старушки…
А после них очень громко 
Родня зазвучала так тонко…
 А следом  вступили детишки
Спели для всех шалунишки
 Почетные гости, чтоб не отстать
 В честь молодых будут нам исполнять..
А молодые от счастья сияют
Видно от песен просто летают,
Их мысли пожалуй мы сможем прочесть,
Тем более песни для этого есть..

Родители первыми песню нашли
 Деток своих ведь знают они…
Невесты подружки пристукнули ножкой
Решили, и мы споем вам немножко!
Друзья жениха ему подмигнули
Запели они ,развалившись на стуле…
О работе коллеги напрочь забыли 
Мысли по- своему в песнях открыли
Как дома, в деревне старушки
 Поправив платки на макушке
Песню о мыслях свою начинают
Внуков своих несомненно ведь знают..
 Родня беззаботно вступает
 При этом секрет открывает
Детишки с восторгом дружно так вместе
Смотрят в глаза красивой невесте
-
Почетные гости серьезные с важным лицом
Но мысленно в песнях они с женихом

Невеста сияет И счастлив жених
Ведь каждая песня только для них
Славно поем и чудно гуляем 
 Песней хорошей все завершаем
(Мы желаем счастья вам)

----------


## maknata

Классные игры! Песенки подберу на днях, просто у меня очень срочный юбилей на завтра(заказ вчера вечером приняла), а ещё ж на работу... пока зашиваюсь...:frown:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*optimistka17*,
Хорошо пощло! :Ok:   :flower:  
Народ, присоеденяйтесь, :Aga:   включайте мозги, в нашей работе это хорошая тренировка! Давайте ваши варианты! :tongue:

----------


## Sens

1. друзья жениха: "пора-пора-порадуемся..." (три мушкетера), "С добрым утром, мужики" (Трофим)
2. коллеги: " а я все чаще замечаю" (песня матросскина), "Эй, дубинушка, ухнем" (Шаляпин), "ну что, девчата, по маленькой" (если коллектив женский), "Харашо", "Фестивалим", "А горілка - це ж горілка" (Сердючка), "Эх, дал бы кто взаймы" (Трофим)
3. Старушки: "Сатисфэкшн" (в исполнении старушек), "Ивана Купала" - любые песни", 
4. Детишки: "А ты меня любишь - Ага" (не знаю кто), Тема из к\ф "Усатый нянь", "вот оно какое наше лето - припев "ла-лала" (из мультика)
4. Родня: "Мы желаем счастья вам" (Самоцветы), "не секрет, что друзья не растут в огороде"(второй раз, где слова о секрете), "Ах, эта свадьба пела и плясала" (Кобзон)
5. Почетные гости: "черный бумер" (Серега), "Миллион долларов США" (Серега), "Это наш город, и лучше нас здесь нет" (автора не знаю, у меня есть)
6. молодожены: "Я эту жизнь тебе отдам" (Киркоров), "Я люблю тебя до слез" (Серов), "Свадьба, свадьба, кольца, кольца" (Глюкоза).
7. родители: "Так будьте здоровы, живите богато"
8. подружки невесты: "мама, ну не виноватая я, что не могу я без любви любить богатого" (Фабрика), "Хочу я замуж", "Я буду вместо неё твоя невеста" (Глюкоза, это экстрим, осторожно), "Еще чуть-чуть и прямо в рай, и жизнь удалась" (Бандерос)

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

> *romashakun*,
> От сердца отлегло, а то ни от кого ни слова. Думала, уж совсем паршиво. И все молчат, молчат, обидеть не хотят. Жду конечно критику.


Вы просто замечательная! Главное, ЧТО ХОРОШАЯ ИДЕЯ, потому критики не надо, каждый сам додумает.
 ЮБИЛЯРУ  НАШ ПОЧЁТ
        Зал большой, и наши гости с радостью поддержат  тосты.

       Первый стол слова заучит: «Предложений будет куча!»

        Стол второй нам скажет прямо:»Юбилей наш – праздник славный!»

        Третий стол произнесёт:»Юбиляру наш почёт!»

        А четвёртый, весь ликуя:»Юбиляра расцелуем!»

        Веселиться всех научим! 1«Предложений будет куча!»

        Эту фразу скажем прямо! 2»Юбилей наш – праздник славный!»
        Кто-то тост произнесёт! 3»Юбиляру наш почёт!»
       Делать что? Такой вот случай! 1»Предложений будет куча!»
       Кто же тост произнесёт? 3»Юбиляру наш почёт!»
       Лихо сдали мы зачёт. 3»Юбиляру наш почёт!»
       Не почёт у нас здесь главный. 2»Юбилей наш – праздник славный!»
        Вот за это стоит пить, чтобы весело всем жить,
        И Юбиляра поздравлять, И юбиляра прославлять,
        Дату празднуем какую! 4»Юбиляра расцелуем!»
        И ещё разок ликуя. 4»Юбиляра расцелуем!»

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

Только одно и можно сказать: ПРЕЛЕСНО! Я так не умею! Легко, не утомительно! Браво!

----------


## Dozz

Классные игры! Спасибо большое! От себя могу предложить следующие веселые конкурсы.
Взял отсюда: http://konkursy.org.ua/

Сперва забавный конкурс-розыгрыш для мужчин. Проходит на ура, особенно если мужчины уже слегка подвыпили.

В конкурсе участвуют мужчины. Каждому из них дают одинаковые пластиковые бутылки и просят засунуть их до половины себе за пояс. Перед каждым ставят стаканы, наполненные водой, а в руки дают чайные ложечки. Мужчины должны на скорость перелить всю воду из стаканов в бутылки, не проливая воду на себя.

Все бы хорошо, да вот бутылки заранее специальным образом подготовлены - в дне каждой из них сделаны незаметные тоненькие дырочки. К тому времени, когда кто-то из участников понимает в чем дело, все конкурсанты остаются с мокрей лужей на самом интимном месте. Картина получается великолепная, а гости со смеху ползают по полу!


Следующий конкурс тоже для мужчин. Их просят зажать между колен открытую бутылку пива, а руки сложить за спиной. На полу перед мужчинами ставят пустые пивные бокалы. Конкурсанты должны без помощи рук наполнить стоящие перед ними бокалы, не проливая при этом пиво на пол.
По завершению конкурса пиво выпивается участвовавшими.

----------


## Януська

*Dozz*,
 фу, какая гадость!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Dozz*,
Сначала посмотрела ваш профиль, чтобы понять мужчина вы или женщина. Но увы, информации нет. Тем не менее в любом случае представьте, вы гость на свадьбе в красивых отглаженых брючках ( купили специально умопомрачительный наряд в честь такого события) и вдруг над вами такая шутка. Что, сладко? Прощай хорошее настроение, прощай праздник, одна дорога - домой. Зато   


> гости со смеху ползают по полу!

----------


## optimistka17

> От себя могу предложить следующие веселые конкурсы.


 Да, эти конкурсы предложить можно,но...
 У нас есть замечательная тема "Конкурсы, которые не надо проводить..."
 Вашим конкурсам место именно там...

----------


## Мишкина

Не могу вспомнить где я это взяла, но переделала половину точно сама, и если повторюсь тоже не обессудьте.
Гости хором считают
СВАДЕБНАЯ СЧИТАЛКА
Шлем поздравление от нас, это...  1(раз)
И дарим нежные слова, это...          2
Быть все время впереди        3
Жить в собственной квартире 4
Родителей не забывать             5
Подарков пусть будет не счесть  6
Спасибо говорите всем 7
Пусть денег в долг никто не просит 8
В приметы вам не надо верить 9
Ляльку вам с хорошим весом  10

Ну, а к этому целый букет всех поздравлений!
Любовь да совет!

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## optimistka17

Считалка свадебная Мой вариант...(Без переделок.:biggrin: Личный. только что написанный:tongue: )
 Безмерного счастья желаем для вас это...Раз!
Пусть от любви кружится голова -это...Два!
Поддержку друг в друге желаем найти. Это-...Три!
С тещей желаем жить всегда в мире. Это...Четыре!
Свободу друг друга всегда уважать .Это...-Пять!
Бабуле с дедулей оказывать честь...Это-  Шесть!
С привычкою вредной проститься совсем..Это..-Семь
О маленьких детях мы вас здесь просим..Это.-Восемь!
Поддержку друг друга ничем не измерять..Это-Девять!
А прежде чем "Горько" вам закричать ,какое число осталось назвать? Это..Десять! :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> С тещей желаем жить всегда в мире. Это...Четыре


Люда,переделай эту строчку-а то у тебя получилось.что-то типа "тёща"-такОй Зверь:eek: ,что вам желаю  мире с ним жить......
мне бы Точно не понравилось,даже если на свадьбе  и не я  тёщей была....

----------


## Януська

Ничего Люда не переделывай! Все супер! И теща, если не дура и с юмором, то поймет адекватно! Я тут стала анекдот рассказывать, кстати подобный кто-то на форуме уже писал, (повторю, для тех кто не помнит, только не дословно), так тещи громче всех хохочут! 
Прибегают в индийской деревне к одному индусу мужики и говорят: 
- Бхарат! Там в джунглях тигр напал на твою тещу! 
- Ну, а я что сделаю? Сам напал, сами пусть и отбивается! :biggrin: 
Я еще и резюме делаю, что любовь зятя к теще у любого народа неистребима :)

----------


## Януська

Вот такую штуку кричалку-махалку :)  еще нашла:
Ведущий объясняет условия игры. Он будет дирижером, а все гости зала - это хор, который будет петь под его управлением.

Если дирижер взмахивает правой рукой - правая (от него) часть гостей поют: "Да, да, да!", а если взмахивает левой - левая часть хора поет: "Нет, нет, нет!". Если дирижер разводит руки в стороны - все женщины поют: "Мы согласны", а если поднимает сжатые в кулаках руки вверх - все мужчины поют: "Ура!".

После этого нужно немного потренироваться перед запевом, для того чтобы хористы запомнили все команды и правильно вступали со своей партией.
Д: У меня такой вопрос: будем праздник отмечать?
Х: Да! (взмах правой рукой)
Д: Будем мы молчать, скучать?
Х: Нет! (взмах левой рукой)
Д: Надо выпить, закусить?
Х: Да! (взмах правой рукой)
Д: Может чаю предложить?
Х: Нет! (взмах левой рукой)
Д: Господа для всех станцуют.
Х: Ура! (руки подняты вверх)
Д: Дамы пусть мужчин целуют.
Х: Мы согласны! (руки разведены в стороны)
Д: Гости все споют сегодня?
Х: Да! (взмах правой рукой)
Д: Пожелаем дамам всех красотою ослеплять.
Х: Да! (взмах правой рукой)
Д: И от всех её скрывать.
Х: Нет! (взмах левой рукой)
Д: Чтоб сегодня в нашем зале все кричали бы
Х: Ура! (руки подняты вверх)
Д: Потому что в самом деле праздник наш стучится в двери. Наливаем всем вина?
Х: Мы согласны! Ура! Да! (руки в стороны, вверх, взмах правой рукой)

----------


## Иринка Бафф

я всегда даю советы,в мягкой и деликатной форме,если считаю,что мой опыт может помочь форумчанам,так как за плечами психологический факультет института.Переделывать стихотворение или нет-это дело каждого,я высказала своё мнение,так как по-моему мнению рассказать безобидный анекдот ,в котором тёща представлена в виде бесстрашного человека(тигра не боится,более того,сам тигр должен нё бояться) это не то же самое,что давать молодым наставления пусть и в шуточной форме,где один из советов: "с тёщей в мире жить"(как-будто ,есть другие варианты),причём ни о свекрови ни одругих родственниках ни слова..... я сказала это со своей колокольни,возможно если это не понравилось мне,не понравится и ещё кому-то,так зачем рисковать? или у вас,*Януська*,  исключительно все гости "не дуры и с юмором"????
рада за вас-что Вы,Яна,-умная и с умором!

----------


## Януська

Ирина, я так же высказала лишь сугубо свое мнение, не понимаю, почему вы на свой счет все восприняли. Ну да ладно. И, может вам и покажется странным, но я действительно априори полагаю, что гости на моих свадьбах недураки и с юмором, если бы я думала иначе, то не занималась бы этой работой. 
По поводу, цитирую вас: *"давать молодым наставления пусть и в шуточной форме,где один из советов: "с тёщей в мире жить"(как-будто ,есть другие варианты)"*, вы же уже не девочка, и должны знать, что очень часто в реальной жизни бывают и другие варианты. 
*"рада за вас-что Вы,Яна,-умная и с юмором!"* Я этому тоже очень рада, спасибо :)

----------


## ruslava

Не ссорьтесь! Вы чё?

Про отношения тещи и зятя действительно много шуток-прибауток-анекдотов-советов. И если еще раз в ненавязчивой форме попросить зятя жить с тещей в мире - это совсем не страшно, как вы обрисовали! А что б вы сказали на это: 
ТОст:
_"Випьем за Київський торт, щоб теща від зятя зробила а...орт..."_

Ноу коммент.......... я вас умоляю............

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда,переделай эту строчку-а то у тебя получилось.что-то типа "тёща"-такОй Зверь


 Теща ваша,-лучшая в мире.Запомните это и скажем...Четыре!
 А о других родственниках нет ни слова, потому что так уж повелось , что анекдоты наш народ слагает преимущественно про тещу...
 Ира! Ты правильно подметила. Лучше уж переделать как-то помягче... На всякий случай...
 тем более, что текст весь я писала ночью, не особо задумываясь о каждой фразе...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*ruslava*,
 спасибо,за участие! просто действительно "


> Про отношения тещи и зятя действительно много шуток-прибауток-анекдотов-советов


 поэтому и сказала,причём не Яне,а Люде,что надо бы переделать строчку!  просто чтоб не акцентировать на этом щекотливом моменте внимание.....  причём,кому нравится такой вариант-то пожалуйста,каждый выбирает для себя то,что ему нравится....

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*optimistka17*,
 настоящая оптимистка! :Ok:    спасибо!

----------


## Януська

Просьба к *Иринка Бафф*, не засорять мой личный ящик гадостями. Спасибо!

----------


## optimistka17

Девченки.!
 Специально для вас, чтоб не ссорились..

 На Форуме люди все высший класс,-это..Раз!
Для ссоры места нет никогда..,-это.. Два!
С улыбкой чужой совет рассмотри,-это...Три!
Будем и дальше жить в дружбе и мире,это...Четыре!
Будем друг другу всегда помогать,-Это...Пять!
Ведь что-то у каждого личное есть,-это...Шесть!
А ссорам места нет совсем!..Это...Семь!
Обидны личные отбросим ...Это ..Восемь!
Настоящую дружбу ничем не измерить...Это...Девять!
Давайте встречаться, звонить и писать...
На малые встречи 
И в Крым приезжать
Давайте улыбки друг другу дарить 
Обиды  любые нам лучше забыть ...
 Какое число осталось назвать?
Может мне кто-то его подсказать?...Это  Десять!...

----------


## цветок

> Девченки. Специально для вас, чтоб не ссорились..


Людочка! Ты как всегда,высший пилотаж! :Ok:

----------


## Януська

Люсь, я с тебя тащусь :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Лучше с меня тащись...:biggrin: 
Но только с Иринкой :tongue: не ругайся... :flower:   :Pivo:   :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

Девочки! Вы простите, черт меня дернул написать эту считалку, знать бы... Очень не хочется мне, чтобы вы ссорились, да из-за чего? Об этом уж не раз говорилось на форуме - каждый делает свою работу, как удобно ему самому, а если мы общаемся здесь, заметьте по собственной воле, то и мнения другие и даже критику должны воспринимать адекватно..  Я думаю, отрицательных эмоций у нас всех хватает и в реальном мире, а наш виртуальный - пусть будет мирным!
Все вы - умницы и красавицы!
Оставайтесь такими на все времена,
Не просите покоя - жизнь однажды дана. 
Тот, кто людям, как солнце жизнью светит своей,
Навсегда остается в самом сердце людей!
Всех вас очень уважаю, всем :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
*Оптимистке* отдельно :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  - вы настоящая *Оптимистка* именно с большой буквы и жирным шрифтом

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## optimistka17

> черт меня дернул написать эту считалку


 Почаще бы тебя черт дергал что-нибудь писать,-вот было б здорово! Или не жди Черта , а побольше такого интересненького выкладывай...

----------


## Очарование

> Девченки.!
>  Специально для вас, чтоб не ссорились..
> 
>  На Форуме люди все высший класс,-это..Раз!
> Для ссоры места нет никогда..,-это.. Два!
> С улыбкой чужой совет рассмотри,-это...Три!
> Будем и дальше жить в дружбе и мире,это...Четыре!
> Будем друг другу всегда помогать,-Это...Пять!
> Ведь что-то у каждого личное есть,-это...Шесть!
> ...



Это надо вынести в темку "правила форума"
Люда, блеск!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Мне кажется наш народ на Форуме любит разные всякие хлопалки... 
 Вот я и решила набросать немного в наш с вами архив. Может кто возьмет себе какие-то строчки. А уж если вы расскажите мне , как на практике получается воплотить  то, что я здесь набрасываю, то я буду вам весьма благодарна...
 Итак, смотрите...

Кто готов уж танцевать, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто готов на грудь принять, хлопайте все тоже.

В игры кто готов играть, хлопайте в ладоши!
Приз готов кто получать, хлопайте все тоже…

Юбиляра кто обнял, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто его поцеловал,хлопайте все тоже…

Кто подарок подарил, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто подарок замутил, хлопайте все тоже...

Кто не будет здесь курить, хлопайте в ладоши!
 А кто будет водку пить ,хлопайте все тоже…

Спать готов кто под столом, хлопайте в ладоши!
Знает дом и адрес свой, хлопайте все тоже...

Кто пешком уйдет домой, хлопайте в ладоши!
На такси уедет кто,-хлопайте все тоже…

----------


## ruslava

Мне не нравится конец. начали так красиво... нужно закончить как то более торжественно, или с юмором. В основном то запоминается финал! Нужно так, чтоб все захлопали, или засмеялись в конце.

----------


## optimistka17

Да кто ж мешает переставить местами? И любое понравившееся двустишие поставить последним?
Руслана! Дай тему, сделаю еще что-то для финала...

----------


## Мишкина

Еще одна кричалка-тост, не знаю, что это, но интересно проходит...
Вы говорите фразу, а гости должны отвечать "хорошо" это или "плохо".
Высоко-высоко в небе красиво летит самолет, это ... ХОРОШО
У самолета отказал двигатель, это ... ПЛОХО
Но у летчика есть парашют, это ... ХОРОШО
А парашют не раскрывается, это ... ПЛОХО
Внизу на поле стоит огромный стог сена, это ... ХОРОШО
А из стога сена торчат вилы, это ...ПЛОХО
Но пилот не попал на вилы, это ... ХОРОШО
Но он не попал и на стог сена, это ... (здесь обычно смеются все)
Тост: ...... чтобы все было только ... (гости кричат) ХОРОШО!

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## optimistka17

А может взять такой финал для хлопалок, как считаете?

Прыгнуть с крыши кто готов,-хлопайте в ладоши!
Юбиляр, чтоб был здоров, хлопайте все тоже…

Рюмку кто опустошил, хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто новую налил,хлопайте все тоже…

Кто спешит нам тост сказать, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто готов всем наливать, хлопайте все тоже…

----------


## Вета

Людмила, как всегда - на высоте! :Ok:

----------


## maxcimum

Кто пешком уйдет домой, хлопайте в ладоши!
Унесут кого друзья - хлопайте тоже!
Это ШУТКА :)

Людмила, я бы убрала слово ВСЕперед ТОЖЕ. Просто оставить "хлопайте тоже". Так легче произносить. Или это мне так кажется?

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто пешком уйдет домой, хлопайте в ладоши!
> Унесут кого друзья - хлопайте тоже!


 А мне нравится.. Здорово! Чем больше юмора, тем лучше...
 Я ведь хлопалки ни разу не проводила И не знаю как это воспринимается. Пишу, а не уверена, что пойдет хорошо.Потому и спрашиваю о результатах на публике...
 А что касается ритма,то каждый ,наверно, подберет под свою интонацию У меня просилось вставить ВСЕ перед ТОЖЕ...

----------


## maxcimum

Я хлопалки не побовала еще. Но эту попробую обязательно в мае. И расскажу потом, ка прошло. Уверена, понравится!

----------


## naatta

*optimistka17*,
*maxcimum*,
 Я хлопалку, именно эту, (раньше кто-то выкладывал немного другой вариант) провожу абсолютно всегда, на всех мероприятиях! Она проходит великолепно!!! Делаю я ее после первого танцевального блока, когда гости уже сели на свои места, чтобы вернуть их внимание!!! Люди хлопают с удовольствием!!! Ведь это даже легче, чем кричать кричалку в самом начале, пока все трезвые и еще стесняются, хотя я их заставляю!!!
А для хлопалки на самом деле лучше сочинить более юморные варианты, чтобы гости не только хлопали, но и смеялись!!! Люда, если сможешь, пожааалуйста!!! :Oj:   :flower:  
А один раз, на 8 марта, я работала с другим диджеем, он мне и говрит, это так классно, то, что ты им говоришь, только надо говорить побыстрее, чтобы они не успевали понять твою подколку! А я даже подколок в этой хлопалке не видела, а там такие слова: кто сегодня пьяненький, хлопайте в ладоши, а голодный кто сегодня, хлопайте тоже! и т.д. Он воспринял это как подколки, и ему это все жутко понравилось, а я ему и говорю: если говорить быстрее, гости не будут успевать понять о чем речь, и вообще, на всякий случай, хлопать не будут! Поэтому ритм надо держать средний, чтобы люди успевали улавливать мысль!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Кто с женой чужой уйдет,хлопайте в ладоши!
На руках сейчас пройдет,хлопайте все тоже...

Сальто кто покажет нам,хлопайте в ладоши!
На шпагат кто сможет сесть,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто  смешает пиво с водкой, хлопайте в ладоши!
Угостит друзей селедкой ,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто расскажет анекдот,хлопайте в ладоши!
А из горлышка кто пьет,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто посуду  будет бить,хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто не будет больше пить,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто готов сорить деньгами,хлопайте в ладоши!
Отнесет кто тортик маме,хлопайте все тоже....

Наверно, надо разбавить такими "провокациями" мой текст. Вот и будет веселее звучать...

----------


## Януська

А я боюсь хлопалки начинать проводить, так как  мне все кажется, если никто не захлопает, будет как-то неудобно.

----------


## naatta

*optimistka17*,
 вот-вот-вот, вот оно самое то!!!!!:biggrin:  :Ok:   :Yes4:  
Урааа!!! Людмилка!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
*Януська*,
 я тебе клянусь!, обязательно будут хлопать!!!
Я прямо вот просто так и начинаю, люди уселись за стол, а я говорю:
Кто пришел на юбилей, хлопайте в ладоши! (сразу же все начинают хлопать!) я продолжаю:
А кто пришел сюда покушать, хлопайте тоже! (они начинают хихикать, и хлопают уже вдвойне!)
и так далее, причем, начинают вслушиваться, и хлопают уже осознанно, смотря что спросила!

----------


## Очарование

> А я боюсь хлопалки начинать проводить, так как мне все кажется, если никто не захлопает, будет как-то неудобно.


Янусь, хлопают!! ВСЕГДА!!!!!! С удовольствием! Я вообще обожаю все эти хлопалки, кричалки, шумелки! Людей это раскрепощает!!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Я попробовала расставить серьезныйй и не очень текст по своим местам. Немножко нового добавила и смотрите , что получилось...
 Хлопалка

Кто пришел на юбилей, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто пришел сюда поесть, хлопайте все тоже....

Кто сегодня пьяненький, хлопайте в ладоши!
А голодный кто сегодня, хлопайте все тоже…

Юбиляра кто обнял, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто его поцеловал, хлопайте все тоже…

Кто подарок подарил, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто бутылку замутил, хлопайте все тоже.

Тамаду кто будет слушать, хлопайте в ладоши!
За троих кто будет кушать ,-хлопайте все тоже

Кто не будет здесь курить, хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто будет водку пить ,хлопайте все тоже…

Кто сегодня спал всю ночь, хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто всю ночь в любовь играл, хлопайте все тоже.

Прыгнуть с крыши кто готов, -хлопайте в ладоши!
Юбиляр, чтоб был здоров, хлопайте все тоже…

Кто готов уж танцевать, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто готов на грудь принять, хлопайте все тоже.

В игры кто готов играть, хлопайте в ладоши!
Приз готов кто получать, хлопайте все тоже…

Спать готов кто под столом, хлопайте в ладоши!
Знает дом и адрес свой, хлопайте все тоже…

Кто пешком уйдет домой, хлопайте в ладоши!
Унесут кого друзья, хлопайте все тоже…

Кто банкет продолжит дома, хлопайте в ладоши!
Позовет друзей, знакомых, -хлопайте все тоже

Кто с женой чужой уйдет,хлопайте в ладоши!
На руках сейчас пройдет,хлопайте все тоже...

Сальто кто покажет нам,хлопайте в ладоши!
На шпагат кто сможет сесть,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто смешает пиво с водкой, хлопайте в ладоши!
Угостит друзей селедкой ,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто расскажет анекдот,хлопайте в ладоши!
А из горлышка кто пьет,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто посуду будет бить,хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто не будет больше пить,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто готов сорить деньгами,хлопайте в ладоши!
Отнесет кто тортик маме,хлопайте все тоже....

Рюмку кто опустошил, хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто новую налил, хлопайте все тоже…

Кто спешит нам тост сказать, хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто готов всем наливать, хлопайте все тоже…

----------


## Януська

Люсь, а если ы эту кричалку не для юбилея, а для свадьбы, а?

----------


## optimistka17

Так свадебного немного добавить, а основную часть ,пожалуй,можно оставить... Или нужен принципиально другой текст?

----------


## optimistka17

> а если ы эту кричалку не для юбилея, а для свадьбы, а?


"Горько" кто готов кричать,хлопайте в ладоши!
Скромно будет кто молчать,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто невесту будет красть,хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто будет выручать,хлопайте все тоже...

Молодым фейерверк устроит,хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто родителей расстроит ,хлопайте все тоже...

Кто с невестою станцует,хлопайте в ладоши!
С жениха пылинку сдует ,хлопайте все тоже...

Свадьбу эту кто одобрил,хлопайте в ладоши!
Шоу молодым устроил,хлопайте все тоже...

----------


## Sarah

> Я ведь хлопалки ни разу не проводила И не знаю как это воспринимается.


Дорогие мои, вы такие молодцы, я до того как вы начали про хлопалки писать тоже их не проводила, а прочитала и решилась, в середине апреля провела. И так мне понравилось! Все хлопают! В азарт входят, смеются! Я их в начале застолья запускаю примерно после второго тоста - можно подвести к тосту за гостей. В общем не сомневайтесь, проводите смело! И еще раз вы такие все молодцы!

----------


## Sarah

Вот еще одна такая штучка, для тех, кто любит использовать костюмирванные номера на свадьбе. Может кому пригодится. Песенка исполняется на мотив "Эх полным полна коробушка"

Эх, полным полна наша коробушка, вся подарками полна. 
Полюбил Денис Альбину, вот гуляем и не спроста. 

Выдаём Альбину замуж, ты подруга не тужи. 
Рукавицами да ежовыми, мужа крепче держи. (дарят рукавицы утыканные иголками) 

Чтобы наши молодые собственность приобрели, 
Дарим мы пока игрушечную машину Жигули. (дарят игрушечную машинку)

Ну а если станет скучно, не дадим вам унывать. 
Будете поочерёдно куклу эту пеленать. (дарят пупса)

Не хватает вам подковы для дальнейшего пути, 
Чтобы было, так уж было счастья полные штаны. (дарят сувенирную подкову)

Мы пришли сюда поздравить, и желаем от души. 
Чтобы были Денис с Альбиной как и сегодня хороши.

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

Здравствуй! Хочу выставить материал, который очень понравился на 59-60 странице. Может просто кому-то не придётся печатать?! Очень хочеться быть полезной, а сочинять так не умеем :Tu:              ПРЕЛЕСТНО!!!!
Cвадьба, пожалуй сейчас уж в разгаре.
Да погляжу я и гости в ударе….
Готовы таланты свои проявить
Смогут _______ и ______сейчас удивить!
Когда молодые гостей приглашали
Список внимательно ведь составляли
Старались они никого не забыть ,
Родных и друзей сюда пригласить
Каждый из вас получив приглашенье 
Готов проявить свое отношенье.

1Родители рады, от счастья сияют.
Только слезинку рукой вытирают

2Подружки невесты ножкою топнули
В ладоши при этом звонко так хлопнули

3Друзья жениха покачав головой,
Рукою взмахнут,-Бог с тобой!

4Коллеги с работы плечами пожали 
Затылок при этом чуток почесали

5Из дальней деревни старушки
Поправят платки на макушке

6Родня всех обнимет охотно
С улыбкой такой беззаботной

7Детишки при этом будут скакать
Не забывая порою визжать

8Почетные гости из-за границы
Сделают умные, строгие лица
Дружно головки на бок склонили,
Наши обычаи их удивили 

9Ведь так молодые хотят погулять,
Чтоб еще долго всем вспоминать
............................................................
Песни о главном здесь будут звучать
Новые тексты сможем создать
1Родителям первым слово дадим
А коль будет трудно,-поможем мы им

2Подружки вскочили ,бокалы подняли 
Жаль не дают за песни медали…

3Друзья жениха поют не впервой,-
Для них ведь жених,-народный герой

4Коллеги, забыв про работу,
Негромко заладили что-то

5Душевно, ну чем не подружки ,
Так ладно запели старушки…

6А после них очень громко 
Родня зазвучала так тонко…

7А следом вступили детишки
Спели для всех шалунишки

8Почетные гости, чтоб не отстать
В честь молодых будут нам исполнять

9А молодые от счастья сияют
Видно от песен просто летают
...........................................................
Их мысли пожалуй мы сможем прочесть,
Тем более песни для этого есть..
1Родители первыми песню нашли
Деток своих ведь знают они…

2Невесты подружки пристукнули ножкой
Решили, и мы споем вам немножко!

3Друзья жениха ему подмигнули
Запели они ,развалившись на стуле…

4О работе коллеги напрочь забыли 
Мысли по- своему в песнях открыли

5Как дома, в деревне старушки
Поправив платки на макушке
Песню о мыслях свою начинают
Внуков своих несомненно ведь знают..

6Родня беззаботно вступает
При этом секрет открывает

7Детишки с восторгом дружно так вместе
Смотрят в глаза красивой невесте
-
8Почетные гости серьезные с важным лицом
Но мысленно в песнях они с женихом

9Невеста сияет И счастлив жених
Ведь каждая песня только для них

Славно поем и чудно гуляем 
Песней хорошей все завершаем


Родители
1Родительский дом. начало начал, и в жизни твоей, .!
2Так будьте здоровы, живите богато!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!...

Подружки 
1Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу, да ты не бойся, я всё оплачу!
2Ну, что, девчата. по маленькой......!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!...

Друзья жениха
1Не секрет, что друзья не растут в огороде!
2Ничего на светелучше нету. чем бродить друзьям по белу свету!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!....

 Коллеги 
1Счастье вдруг, в тишине, постучалось в двери!
2 Говорят, не повезёт, если черный кот дорогу перейдет!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!....

 Старушки
1Каким ты был, таким ты и остался!
2Зачем вы девушки красивых любите!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!....

 Родня 
1Ах! Эта свадьба......пела и плясала!
2Не надо печалиться, вся жизнь в переди!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!....

 Детишки 
1А ты меня любишь? -Ага!  А ты со мной будешь? -Ага!
2Вместе весело шагать по просторам, по просторам!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!....

 Гости
1Чёрный бумер, черный бумер. стоп-сигнальные огни!
2Миллион, миллион... алых роз!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!....

Невеста и жених
1Я люблю тебя до слёз!
2Обручальное кольцо, не простое украшенье!
3Мы желаем счастья вам, счастья в этом мире большом!....

----------


## Мишкина

Тест для гостей "Кто как держит бокал"
Бокалы гости должны взять в руки
Кто держит бокал в правой руке - это абсолютно правильные люди, но сегодня после пятой рюмки их легко сбить с этого курса
Кто держит бокал в левой руке - эти люди часто ходят налево, но не сегодня
У кого полная стопка - эти люди больше всех рады за виновников торжества, поэтому пьют по полной, главное было бы что
У кого немного в стопочке или половинка  - эти люди малопьющие, сколько не пьют, все им мало
У кого "беленькое" в бокалах  - эти люди скромные и застенчивые, когда выпьют, все время за стенку держатся
У кого "красненькое" - вот эти люди - душа любой компании, пьют все подряд
Кто держит бокал двумя, тремя пальчиками - это осторожные люди, они боятся, что вместо водки им налили минералки
А кто держит всей "пятерней" - эти люди обычно не пьют из мелкой посуды - чего мараться, пить, так пить...
Но!
Как бы вы сегодня не держали свой бокал и что бы в нем не было налито, главное....
Попробуйте и напишите, пожалуйста, понравилось или нет, как люди реагировали...

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## maxcimum

Мишкина, мне очень понравился тест! Проведу при случае. Спасибо!

----------


## Djazi

> и так далее, причем, начинают вслушиваться, и хлопают уже осознанно, смотря что спросила!





> хлопают!! ВСЕГДА!!!!!! С удовольствием! Я вообще обожаю все эти хлопалки, кричалки, шумелки! Людей это раскрепощает!!!!!


Девочки, а вы эти хлопалки по  бумажке  читаете? Или наизусть? Под музыку или без?

----------


## maxcimum

Я буду по бумажке (можно карточки-открытки небольшие заготовить (не так бросается в глаза, как лист в папке - на планшете). А насчет музыки... не думала.

----------


## Януська

Я никогда бумажки не использую, всегда все наизусть! (поэтому стихи и не люблю :) )

----------


## нарспи

*Мишкина*,
 Мне тоже очень понравилось. проведу на встречи выпускников спустя 25 лет. с вашего разрешения:smile:

----------


## Мишкина

*нарспи
maxcimum*,
Девочки, спасибо, я рада, что вам понравилось! Пользуйтесь, конечно, для того я и здесь, чтобы тоже, хотя бы немного, быть хоть кому-то полезной.

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## Sarah

Дорогие мои, нужна помощь!!! Намечается вечеринка у парикмахеров, требуется программа с тематическими конкурсами - в голову ничего не идет. Ну, не заставлять же их заплетать друг другу косички?

----------


## naatta

> заплетать друг другу косички


Надо заплетать большие косички из лент командами! Люда Оптимистка рассказывала.
А если украшать парики? Или соорудить из них старинные прически. Или пусть придумают новый состав для окрашивания волос из компонентов, присутствующих на столе. Или пусть придумают, как сделать стрижку без привычных инструментов (ножницы, расческа), или с помощью только кухонного ножа, или с подручными инструментами.

----------


## maxcimum

Провести параллель: откуда к нам пришло паркмахерское искусство... В конкурсах проследить развитие ентого дела. Припомнить первобытных людей (остричь шевелюру у льва (нарисовать его на бумаге и ножницами делать прическу), Петра Первого и бороды бояр, потом цирюльню... ну это первые мои ассоциации. Короче, экскурс в историю.

----------


## Орбита

А если придумывать оригинальные названия причесок? Типа: "Ты меня видишь, я тебя - нет!" или "Стоит в поле теремок.." или "Черт-те что и сбоку бантик".
А если вспомнить фильмы про парикмахеров или про салоны красоты? Или ( ну понесло меня...) песни про бороды, усы, волосы и бакенбарды?..

----------


## optimistka17

А может попробовать сделать заготовки рисунков в виде груши, тыквы, яблока и т.д. и попросить участниц прокомментировать или даже схематически изобразить контуры причесок. Ведь от формы лица, от его типажа и зависит кому что идет. Для кого -то карэ, а для кого- то челка, для кого-то хвостик.
 И еще ,кто из участниц найдет среди мужчин того , у которого самые длинные волосы. Суперприз, если мужчина позволит вырвать волосинку из его головы...
 Кто больше перечислит народных средств для мытья или окраски головы(все натуральное, без химии). Ведь мыли же волосы яичным желтком, кефиром. А красили ромашкой, дубовой корой...

----------


## Sarah

Спасибо всем огромное за советы - очень полезные. 
Я вот думаю дать участникам по яблоку и коробку спичек - пускай прическу изобретают и оригинальное название придумают.

----------


## Орбита

Чё-то еще вспомнилось из раннего... Номинации учредить для присутствующих гостей типа: "Мисс озорная челка", "Мистер дилнный ус"... и девушки парикмахеры сами находили бы достойных и вручали шуточные призы, можно ленты вешать или медали. А среди бородатых и усатых вообще конкурс: "Борода купеческая", "Борода окладистая", "Усы гусарские", "Усы аля "Эркюль Пуаро" и т.д.

----------


## optimistka17

Наконец-то провела конкурс с пивом(пить не пили)
 У меня с Нового Года закуплены головные уборы в форме пивных кружек. Участники сначала ходили змейкой между пивными банками, а потом демонстрировали свои пивные животики...
 В завершении участники получили баночки пива в качестве призов...

----------


## optimistka17

Вот на этой фотографии лучше видны участники пивного конкурса...

----------


## Элен

Девчонки,нужна  ваша  помощь. Я  не  веду  свадьбы,поэтому  все  интересные  затейки  пытаюсь  как-то  переделать  под  юбилеи  и  другие  праздники. С  косами  игра  понравилась. Хочу  сделать  двумя  командами - дам  и  мужчин. Например  так  подвести... В  наше  время  уже  стало  вполне  естественным,что  за  рулём  каждого  второго  авто  сидит  женщина,вполне  разумно,что  дамы  с  лёгкостью  управляют  большим  бизнесом. Так  давайте  же  посмотрим,кто   же  по  праву  должен  первенствовать? Вызываем  команды  по  4  человека  и  поехали...
Кто  быстрее  и  лучше  заплетёт  дочерям  косички - конкурс  с  косами.
На  конец  думаю  с  подковыркой  немного - кто  в  наше время  более  вынослив  - конкурс  с  бочонком  коктейля  или  пива,когда  надо  с  помощью  длиннющих  соломинок  выпить  содержимое. Кто  быстрее.
Но  два  конкурса  маловато  как-то,какие  ещё  можно  привязать  сюда  игры?

----------


## optimistka17

Элен! Ты меня удивляешь... Практически любую свадебную игру можно переделать под игру на юбилее. ... Тебя заинтересовало что-то ,-озвучь. А уж тогда и подводок куча появится...

----------


## Элен

Да,и  я  о  том  же,что  любые  игры  подходят  для  любого  повода,но  вот  именно  в  этот  блок  какие  игры  ещё  подойдут,чтоб  соревновались  мужчины  и  женщины  между  собой. Я  имею  ввиду   то,что  для   женщин  было  бы  необычнее  и  труднее,чем  для  мужчин  и  наоборот...

----------


## optimistka17

Поняла. первое, что приходит в голову,-это конкурс автомобилистов. детский конкурс, который идет на ура и на взрослых праздниках.
"Подкатить машинку"
 Там автомобилисты подкатывают к себе детскую машинку, наматывая ленточку на деревянную болванку(в книжках предлагается на карандаш, но мне на карандаш не нравится)
 Так как водят автомобиль и мужчины, и женщины, то и за рулем этой детской машины могут быть и мужчины, и женщины...
 Об остальном подумаю завтра. Хоть и ночь, мы с ребенком за комп воюем

----------


## Ольвия

*Элен,*
а мне в голову приходят такие игры:
1. "семейная" - 2 команды по 5 человек, 2 труселей огромного размера, только для женской команды розовые панталоны с оборками,а для мужской - по типу семейных. Сначала бегут по 1 от команды и до тех пор, пока все 5 не окажутся внутри. Побеждает команда, которая первой прибежит.
2. "перетягивание каната" - 2 команды с парным колличеством участников перетягиваю канат бедрами (держит пара). Подводка: перетягивание кагата - дело мужское, а вилять бедрами - исключительно женское  занятие, попробуем все перемешать и посмотрим, кто победит.

----------


## Анюша

> Я  имею  ввиду   то,что  для   женщин  было  бы  необычнее  и  труднее,чем  для  мужчин  и  наоборот...


для женщин сложнее играть в футбол (старый конкурс футбол), для мужчин - танцевать танец живота или любой другой танец

----------


## Мишкина

Обычные напольные весы - на весы женщины ставят свои сумочки. У кого тяжелее - выбрать несколько человек, а потом можно мужчин попросить назвать предметы, которые, на свое усмотрение, конечно, женщины достанут из своих сумок. 
Или еще - только для мужчин! Женщинам нельзя подсказывать!
На листе ватмана, например, нарисована женщина, у которой мужчины должны показать указочкой или карандашом
- декольте
- воланы
- рюшечки
- бретельки
- выточки
- диадему
- годе
- колье
Можно и что-то новомодное - если компания молодежная - пирсинг, тату...  :biggrin: 
Соответственно все это изображаете на рисунке. Я этот конкурс проводила много раз - весело, можно по-разному - и вызывать несколько мужчин, и самой к мужчинам подходить за столами, кому как...

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## maxcimum

Мишкина, суперские конкурсы!!!
А я для настоящего мужчина готовила такое поздравление (делала к 23 февраля. но легко переделать и на юбилей, и даже на свадьбу  :Aga:   ):
Реквизит: 
- каска (сабля); 
- деревянная лошадь (голова лошади на палке); 
- фартук с нарисованной полуобнаженной девушкой (можно приобрести готовый, а можно нарисовать его на куске обоев, вырезав в форме фартука и сделав завязки); 
- подсвечник (используем стеклянную бутылку, которую заливаем несколькими слоями воска, для чего нам понадобятся свечки разных цветов. Когда капающий со свечей воск будет застывать на бутылке, получится красивый узор. Кроме того, украшенную таким образом бутылку всегда можно использовать для хранения спиртных напитков); 
- рюмки. 
(Весь реквизиты скрыты от глаз зрителей до момента их непосредственного вручения настоящему мужчине) 

Ведущая: Сегодня, 23 февраля, все слова восхищения мы, женщины, адресуем вам, настоящим мужчинам - сердцеедам и рыцарям. Для нашего поздравлении нам понадобится доброволец: самый настоящий из всех настоящих мужчин. 

(Мужчина выходит на середину помещения). 

Ведущая: Для начала предлагаю определиться, какой он, этот настоящий мужчина? 

(Каждое последующее словесное описание ведущая сопровождает действиями, используя перечисленный выше реквизит). 

НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА – в первую очередь, воин и защитник (надеваем каску и/или вручаем саблю). 
НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА всегда «на коне» и в прямом, и в переносном смысле. Подайте нам коня! (выносят деревянную лошадку, которую наш мужчина должен суметь оседлать, как заправский наездник). 

НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА всегда окружен потрясающе красивыми девушками с фигурой, соответствующей мировым стандартам! (Ведущая снимает пиджак, под которым обнаруживается фартук с фигурой, облаченной в нижнее белье). 
Чтобы удержать такую девушку около себя, НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА должен постоянно совершать романтические поступки и умело использовать соответствующую интимную обстановку (ведущая вручает сделанный из бутылки светильник со свечой. Свечку заджигают и ставят на праздничный стол). 

Помимо вышеперечисленного, НАСТОЯЩИЙ МУЖЧИНА - гостеприимный хозяин, у которого для добрых друзей всегда в закромах найдется хорошая выпивка и вкусная закуска. А пить мы привыкли из красивой посуды (ведущая вручает рюмки). 
А теперь наш тост за вас, таких настоящих, гостеприимных, защитников и покорителей наших дамских сердец! УРА!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> Обычные напольные весы - на весы женщины ставят свои сумочки. У кого тяжелее


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Мишкина, я бы этот конкурс выиграла с большИм отрывом от серебряной медали (если бы, конечно, приз меня впечатлил - видеокамера, например:biggrin: )!!! У меня в сумОЧке пол-Одессы!!!:biggrin:  Всё на все случаи жизни!!!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*maxcimum*,
 Ирочка, ты права, что тост про настоящих мужчин можно переделать и под юбилей! Получится прекрасно. А вот под свадьбу? Надо сделать на основе всего этого конкурс для свидетеля или жениха. Всё на него одеть, рядом свидетельницу в фартуке и что-то предложить сделать. Может спеть серенаду?  "МОЗГИ" нашего форума, подключайтесь, дорогие.

----------


## Курица

> На конец думаю с подковыркой немного - кто в наше время более вынослив - конкурс с бочонком коктейля или пива,когда надо с помощью длиннющих соломинок выпить содержимое. Кто быстрее.


Элен, это мне напомнило один конкурс, я его проводила несколько раз, потом - забыла -уж очень много  после него...как бы выразиться...влажная уборка нужна - вот!-он проводится так:
Ведущий говорит(Буквально этими словами!):Есть ли среди вас любители пива? А не мог бы кто-нибудь из вас посоревноваться - надо два участника - кто из них -на время, на скорость-сможет выдуть большой бокал пива!" Естественно, желающие есть. Тогда я им торжественно вручаю по подносу, на которых стот бутылка дешевого пива, бокал и лежит соломинка.Да, еще открывашка. Ну, говорю, готовы? Под музыку - марш. Они открывают бутылку и наливают пиво, и вот уже готовы схватить бокал, чтобы пить, кричу страшным голосом:"Стоооооп!" Вы что, плохо слушали условие? Повторите, что вы должны сделать?Они говорят - на скорость выпить пиво. А я спорю- кто слышал, что я сказала? Повторите в точности! Обязательно находится человек, кот. вспоминает слово "выдуть" И тут начинается!!!Дело в том, что дешевое пиво особенно хорошо пенится, если в бокалы вдувать воздух! Тут уж пена по сторонам! Главное - бокалы(кружки пивные) не должны быть очень высокие, а то остатки уж очень трудно выдувать... Но проходит весело. Если бы не то, что особо усердным приходится потом переодевать рубашку, а полы обязат. мыть пивом - цены бы не было конкурсу... Но для прикола или пивной вечеринки - почему бы и нет?

----------


## Раюшка

Курица, этот конкурс хорош для выездного корпоратива на пляжУ!!!!!  :Ok:  (Или вообще для гулянки на природе, у костра, где форма одежды - походно-боевая).

----------


## olgaring

*Элен*,
 Как-то проводила конкурс в котором мужчины должны были почувствовать себя немного беременными . Надуваются ( У меня надувала команда женщин) воздушные  круглые шары . Привязываются муж. на живот и они с этим импровизированным животом должны поднять с пола , например , зубочистки , карандаши , предварительно заботливо рассыпанными женщинами . Побеждают только те кто не лопнет шарик.

----------


## Инна Р.

> воздушные круглые шары


Я такой конкурс тоже играла, хочу добавить - шары должны быть большие! А иначе они спокойно нагибаются, и шары не лопаются.:smile:

----------


## Мишкина

[QUOTE=maxcimum;1102961]Мишкина, суперские конкурсы!!!
Спасибо, Ирочка, чего еще вспомню - напишу.

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## Мишкина

> :
> biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  Мишкина, я бы этот конкурс выиграла с большИм отрывом от серебряной медали (если бы, конечно, приз меня впечатлил - видеокамера, например:biggrin: )!!! У меня в сумОЧке пол-Одессы!!!:biggrin:  Всё на все случаи жизни!!!


*Раюшка*,
Я бы тож не прочь в таком конкурсе поучаствовать. Я чем старше - тем сумки мои становятся больше и тяжелее. Ты говоришь пол-Одессы, а я всегда говорю, что у меня там пол-жизни (не знаю точно как пишется).
И вообще та сумка хороша, в которую входит палка колбасы, булка хлеба и бутылка водки :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## Раюшка

> И вообще та сумка хороша, в которую входит палка колбасы, булка хлеба и бутылка водки


Истину глаголишшшь! Тока мы, нежные дамы, заменим булку хлеба ананасом, бутылку водки - бутылкой йогурта, а колбасу оставим... вдруг кушать захоцца...:biggrin:

----------


## Мишкина

> вдруг кушать захоцца...:biggrin:


Всю жизнь с этим борюсь, оставлю лучче один ананас.........:biggrin: 

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## optimistka17

> Надуваются ( У меня надувала команда женщин) воздушные круглые шары . Привязываются муж. на живот и они с этим импровизированным животом должны поднять с пола , например , зубочистки , карандаши , предварительно заботливо рассыпанными женщинами


 Под этот конкурс есть еще музычка хорошая. песенка со словами "Я беременна, но это временно..."

----------


## Элен

Девочки,спасибо  всем  за  хорошие  мысли  и  идеи,я  обязательно  устрою  этот  женско-мужской  турнир.:wink:

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

Игра "Поездка в Париж"
Участники сидят в кругу на стульях. 
Ведущий спрашивает игрока слева:Ты куда вчера ездил? 
Участник:В Париж! 
Ведущий: Что купил?
Участник:Ножницы!( и с этого момента начинает показывать двумя пальцами правой руки ножницы) Теперь по кругу, каждый предыдущий спрашивает последующего. Все показывают ножницы. 
Затем покупают веер (паралельно с правой-ножницы добавляется левая-веер, и так по кругу, пока не сделает последний, затем добавляется новое движение: обруч (встать с места, покрутить бёдрами), велосипед (крутить педали), часы с кукушкой ("Ку-КУ")). 
Чудесная игра, не требующая реквезита, вчера в очередной раз прошла УРА! Сразу после неё сделала танец на стульях, тут же в кругу, и пожалела, что не придумала ещё что-нибудь в дополнение. Получился бы ещё лучше блок на стульях. Если есть такого плана игры на стульях, с удовольствием приму.

----------


## maxcimum

Не знаю, куда написать, попробую здесь разместиться...
Для музыкальной шкатулки парочка дополнений (делала вчера вперые, понравилось очень): 

Надоело мне молчать,
Тост о любви хочу сказать!

Соберите гостей и покажите, как на балу у Мухи-Цокотухи танцевали Тараканы, Бабочки, Кузнечики, Стрекозы и Майские жуки. (включаю летку - енку).

Последний конкурс можно проводить, как самостоятельное развлечение, народ дурачится, как может. Неплохо добавить всяких усиков - рожек - шапочек и т.п. Я пока без костюмов была. Но хочу подобрать комплект.

----------


## optimistka17

> Неплохо добавить всяких усиков - рожек - шапочек и т.п. Я пока без костюмов была. Но хочу подобрать комплект.


Cмотри, чтоб во время "Летки-  Ен ь ки" крылышки народу не поломали. Жалко будет. А вот рожки-ушки-одобрямс...

----------


## optimistka17

> Ведущий спрашивает игрока слева:Ты куда вчера ездил? 
> Участник:В Париж!


 А откуда участник знает, что он должен отвечать?

----------


## maxcimum

Еще вчера опробовала старенькую игру, очень понравилась, буду делать. Итак, копирую из сборника "Чем развлечь гостей" (я немного изменила оригинал):

Интервью с настоящими мужчинами
Ведущая опрашивает 2-х женатых мужчин, они сами фиксируют свои ответы. Потом в зале, ведущая читает совсем другие вопросы, а мужчины зачитывают свои ответы.

1. Настоящий: 
Автомобиль какой марки вам нравится больше всего? Как он выглядит? 
Подставной: 
Мы знаем, что вы уже подготовили своей жене подарок на День рождения. Раскройте секрет, какой это подарок? 

2. Настоящий: 
Сколько стоит автомобиль, который вам нравится? 
Подставной: 
Вы говорите, что вам недавно повысили зарплату? Если не секрет, сколько она составляет? 

3. Настоящий: 
Назовите родственников своей жены. 
Подставной; 
Мы знаем, что вы очень любите родственников своей жены. Скажите, если бы у вас было 100.000 долларов, то кому из родственников жены вы бы их раздали? 

4. Настоящий: 
Кто в вашей семье водит машину? (Ответ: в основном я.) 
Подставной: 
У женщин всего мира есть свои кумиры. А кто мужчина - мечта 
женщин нашего города? 

5. Настоящий: 
Скажите, сколько раз вы смогли бы сейчас подтянуться на 
турнике? 
Подставной: 
Скажите, сколько стопок водки вы выпиваете с утра? 

6. Настоящий
Вопрос: Были ли вы в других городах? И в каких конкретно?
Ответ:
Подставной: И вот такой, интимный вопрос:
Все знают, что вы известный Дон Жуан. Есть ли у вас подруги в других городах и, если есть, то в каких? 
Ответ. 

*Благодарим наших мужчин за столь откровенные ответы и просим ваших жен не относиться к ним слишком серьезно…*
Игра проверена. Рекомендую!!!

----------


## Марья

*maxcimum*,
 Ириш, эта игра как раз на "сидячих" компаниях прокатывает. На веселых она у меня ни разу не получилась - как то скучновато проходила....

----------


## maxcimum

> *maxcimum*,
>  Ириш, эта игра как раз на "сидячих" компаниях прокатывает.


А у меня вчера не сидячая была, наоборот, очень подвижная и веселая. Первый раз игру делала, прошло интересно. Может, повезло просто?:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

А мне показалось, что тут не имеет значение сидячая компания или нет.
А важно с чувством юмора или без...

----------


## Мишкина

Друзья! Всем, кому нужно интересную музычку для конкурсов, качайте здесь. Нам с мужем понравилась! :smile: 
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=72343 
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=67163&page=7 
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=24203&page=7 

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## dmitriy pavlov

> А откуда участник знает, что он должен отвечать?


Когда я задаю первый вопрос, то уже показываю ножницы, и игрок начинает повторять автоматически, когда круг заканчивается, игрок , сидящий рядом уже меня спрашивает про Париж и тогда я ввожу новую покупку! Надеюсь, что вы меня понимаете:rolleyes:

----------


## Sarah

Можно с вопросом? Кто-нибудь сталкивался с проведеним дня радио? Позвонили сегодня, а праздник уже завтра - несколько задумок есть, но на 5 часов не хватит - помогите кто чем может, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Sarah

Прошу прощения, что зашла не туда - нашла все ваши замечательные советы в другой теме.

----------


## Курица

> то проводила конкурс в котором мужчины должны были почувствовать себя немного беременными . Надуваются ( У меня надувала команда женщин) воздушные круглые шары . Привязываются муж. на живот и они с этим импровизированным животом должны поднять с пола ,


Я этот конкурс называю "Войди в мое положение"...Подводка :Вот вы, мужчины,даже и не можете себе представить, как нам, женщинам, приходится и  в интересном положении продолжать делать все, да еще оставаться красивыми , грациозными...Тут, конечно, последуют возмущенные возгласы с ИХ, мужской, стороны- тут и беру их тепленькими- кто больше всех возмущался - прошу "войти в положение": оч большие шары скотчем намертво на линии живота, страшная клятва с каждого, что не будет приседать, а только наклоняться, и...рассыпаю перед каждым по коробку спичек! Пусть собирают, пока песенка играет...А потом счетная комиссия по количеству собранных с пола спичек и кто остался при целом животе определяет победителя.Ему вручается "Пропуск в роддом" для посещения нашей невесты, когда она уже будет готова стать мамой..

----------


## Элен

Друзья,поделитесь  играми,где  могут  использоваться  ласты. Разжилась  реквизитом:biggrin:

----------


## olgaring

В воздушных шариках находится предсказание , юбиляр должен лопать шарики ластами и найти предсказание .

----------


## Самаряночка

Элен, в ластах можно станцевать танец маленьких лебедей, кан-кан, преодолеть припятствия в эстафете и т.д

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> где могут использоваться ласты



Давно, давно, я, на выкупе туфельки, выдавала жениху после всех его терзаний не туфельку, а ласту, по сговору с невестой, вторая незаметно одевалась на нее. Хотя и длится этот прикол не долго, но народ был доволен. 
И конечно же великолепно смотрятся танцевальные заморочки в ластах - канкан, ламбада, лебеди, танго. Только рвутся ласты в течении полугода (почему я использовала последние на выкупе туфельки)

----------


## optimistka17

> Элен, в ластах можно станцевать танец маленьких лебедей


 Ну тогда уж лучше утят, а не лебедей...
 Видела как проводили эстафету с ластами... Бегать то в них ,ой как смешно...Но неудобно,жуть! И рвутся не ласты быстрее, а ремешок от них отрывается. Пол года, это еще хорошо.
 А какие они тяжелые ! сумку-пакет сами и разрываютДа и транспортировать их паршиво...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> И рвутся не ласты быстрее, а ремешок от них отрывается



Людмила, я это и имела ввиду, и про транспортировку ты права, и про тяжесть (у меня их сначало было пять пар, потом меньше и меньше) - дорого и бестолково, смешно, но не практично.

----------


## Элен

Девочки,спасибо  за  идейки.
С транспортировкой  у  нас,к  счастью,проблем  нет,так  как  мы  с  мужем  всегда  вместе  и  машину  вместе  водим.:biggrin: Ласты  достались  по  наследству :biggrin:  - три  пары,вот и  задумалась,чтобы  такое  эдакое  придумать,чтоб  не  выкинуть.:wink: Наверное,займусь  пошивом  утят. :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Наверное,займусь пошивом утят


 у меня утята очень просто сделаны. Юбочки клешевые на резиночке желтенькие, яркие Кепка тоже желтая с большим ярким красным козырьком... Они и без ласт хорошо смотрятся...

----------


## Элен

> у меня утята очень просто сделаны. Юбочки клешевые на резиночке желтенькие, яркие Кепка тоже желтая с большим ярким красным козырьком... Они и без ласт хорошо смотрятся...


Легко  и  без  заморочек. :Ok:

----------


## нарспи

Провожу встречу выпускников. Хочу провести конкурс танцев на газете. Но прошу у вас помощи как сделать подводку под него. Тема сбор макулатуры.
   Еще хочу  провести тоже с косами но подводку может кто подскажет мне  ко встречи одноклассников.

----------


## optimistka17

> Еще хочу провести тоже с косами но подводку может кто подскажет мне ко встречи одноклассников


Раз встреча одноклассников, то можем вспомнить детство. А в детстве у девочек раньше довольно часто были длинные волосы... Вот и вспомним, как косички заплетали ,как говорят всем миром...

----------


## Ludochka-69

Рада, что нашла этот форум.  Провожу свадьбы – 12 лет, костюмированные детские праздники  и т.д. не успеваю ознакомиться со всей информацией на форуме.  Не разобралась, как передавать и получать информацию. Как скачивать закрытый материал и песни. Предлагаю подводки к танцам. Можно использовать во время проведения «танцевального марафона» между танцами.
Словно радуга живая 
В ярком танце расцвела,
Огневая, вихревая,
Пляска русская пошла!

О солнечной красе Кавказа,
О горном дымке голубой,
Друзья, пусть вам расскажет сразу
Лезгинка – танец огневой!

У этого танца названий есть два
Без двадцати восемь 
Или 7-40. 

Сегодня здесь грустит не надо,
И этой дружною бригадой,
Чтоб веселиться до упаду,
Исполним страстную Ламбаду!

Под звуки греческих бузук,
Расцвел друзей широкий круг.
Цветут их лица словно маки,
Танцуем вместе мы Сиртаки!

Рассыпаясь бубенцами,
Струнный звук пошел вокруг!
На Кавказе есть цыгане,
Так танцуй же танец, друг! 

Вот счастье выпало на нашу долю!
Сегодня здесь поселимся вволю!
И прямо здесь, на этом вот танцполе, 
Оттянемся в мажорном рок-н-ролле!

У бального (этого) танца анкета проста:
Родился давно он, и легок и весел.
Он годен для всех, кому нет еще ста,
Для тех, кому мало одних только песен.

О вальсе сказано не мало.
Он в песнях и стихах воспет.
И сколько б танцев не бывало,
Но право, лучше вальса – нет!

Танец – он хороший друг!
Танцуйте больше, не по норме.
Сегодня каждый должен быть
 В отличной танцевальной форме!

----------


## maknata

*Ludochka-69*,
 У нас всё очень просто! Вливайся. Если чего не знаешь - спрашивай, не стесняйся, обьясним, поможем :Aga:  


> Как скачивать закрытый материал и песни.


А где ты такое увидела? Закрыто только для незарегистрированых. Просто может быть тебе встречаются посты со словами "Вот песенка.." а песенки нет? Так всё потому, что раньше файлы можно было прикреплять к своим сообщениям. Сейчас, по техническим причинам это невозможно, и то что уже было прикреплено исчезло..

----------


## maxim4ik77

Отношу этот конкурс к "бородатым", но всегда беру с собой его т.к. часто выручает, а если выучить самому скороговорки блестяще, без запинки, то можно продемонстрировать и свое умение после всех гостей, или до.

Сами скороговорки у меня напечатаны БОЛЬШИМИ буквами на цветном картоне, который в свою очередь наклеен на толстый картон (коробки от макарон Макфа) и вся эта конструкция затянута прозраяной липкой лентой типа скотч, чтоб не пачкались картонки.

Подводка к конкурсу самая простая: провожу его чаще всего сразу после первой танцевальной паузы. Народ еще немного запыхавшийся, а это нам и на руку. Предлагаю гостям определить тех кто не пропускает ни одной рюмашки и тех кто "халтурит" в этом деле. Проведем Тест на трезвость - надо прочитать скороговорки, которые вы сами выбираете из все кучи. В конкурсе определяется самая трезвая, самая пьяненькая и самая артистическиисполненная скороговорка. А после прочтения всех скороговорок можно попросить когонить и на Бис исполнить свою скороговорку. 

Беззубого бизона забивать да резать не резон, особенно в бизоний сезон, коль запасов мяса - завались, так и смысл-то?

Еду я по выбоинам, никак из выбоин не выеду я.

Возле ямы холм с кулями. Выйду на холм - куль поставлю, куль поправлю, куль возьму.

Анька жжот, Жанка ржёт! Аньку не пережжать, Жанку не перержать!!!

На шишкосушильную фабрику требуется шишкосушильшик для работы на шишкосушильном аппарате. Шишкосушильшик должен иметь опыт шишкосушения на шишкосушильном аппарате с использованием шишкосушильной технологии качественного шишкосушения. Он также должен отличать аппарат шишкосушения от аппарата нешишкосушения, ремонтировать шишкосушильный аппарат, отличать шишки, пригодные для шишкосушения, от негодных для шишкосушения, отличать шишки недошишкосушенные от перешишкосушенных. 

Идет козел с косой козой, идет козел с босой козой, идет козa с косым козлом, идет козa с босым козлом. 

Вся в слезах бедняжка Клара - ах, ее сожитель Карл 
Драгоценные кораллы ночью с тумбочки украл… 
Я бы той скотине Карлу, чтобы больше он не крал, 
За себя, за эту Клару - всё б, что смог, поотрывал!

----------


## maxim4ik77

Забыл сказать, что у меня 2 комплекта скороговорок -  детский и взрослый. в предыдущем сообщении я выложил взрослые. А детские - это классические скороговорки типа На траве.... или Ехал Грека.....

----------


## Орбита

> Вся в слезах бедняжка Клара - ах, ее сожитель Карл 
> Драгоценные кораллы ночью с тумбочки украл… 
> Я бы той скотине Карлу, чтобы больше он не крал, 
> За себя, за эту Клару - всё б, что смог, поотрывал!


*maxim4ik77*,

Ржунемогу..... Браво!

----------


## весельчак

Вношу свой вклад. Может кому пригодится
Если муж домой вернулся 
Поздно вечером с утра - 
Не устраивайте сцены, 
Подкрадитеся тихонько, 
И не шепотом, а громко 
(Чтобы слышали соседи) 
Ему в ухо прокричите: 
"Где ты бродишь, черт лесной?" 

Если вдруг жена затеет 
Генеральную уборку - 
Не мешайтесь под ногами, 
Не нервируйте ее. 
Лучше лягте на диванчик, 
Притворитесь, будто спите, 
И за это Вам "Спасибо" 
Скажет запросто жена. 

Если стирки накопилась 
Ванна, полная белья - 
Вы стирать не торопитесь, 
Никуда не убежит. 
Ну а если все ж неймется, 
Отверните кран с водою. 
Пусть полощется неделю, 
Постираете потом. 

Если стирки накопилась 
Ванна, полная белья - 
Приготовьте мел и кисти. 
Все равно жена затопит, 
И тогда белить придется 
Потолок соседей снизу 
(Может даже и не раз) 

Если муж пришел с работы 
Обессиленный, голодный, 
Ты свари ему яичко, 
Чай прохладненький налей... 
Ну а если будет мало - 
Пусть он сам себе готовит. 
Но командовать собою 
Ты ему не позволяй! 

Если Вы пришли с работы 
Обессиленный, голодный, 
А на кухне только корки 
Апельсиновые есть - 
В уголок тихонько сядьте 
И грызите эти корки. 
Вдруг жена, увидев это 
Станет больше Вас любить... 

Если муж, придя от мамы 
Критикует Вашу кашу, 
Говорит, что мало соли 
Или много молока - 
Мужу сладко улыбнитесь 
И насыпьте в кашу перца. 
Потому, что перец очень 
Поднимает аппетит. 

Если муж решил повесить 
На стене свою картину - 
Молоток и гвозди прячьте 
Незаметно от него. 
Вы подумайте сначала: 
Может он разрушить стену, 
Или палец ушибить! 
Лучше пусть картина эта 
За диваном полежит. 

Если Вас на остановке 
Незнакомая блондинка 
Станет спрашивать про время 
Не теряйся, познакомься, 
Пригласи ее в кино. 
Позвони жене и нежно 
Ври, что срочная работа, 
Чтоб ждала тебя с утра. 

Если парень незнакомый 
Скажет кучу комплиментов, 
Одарит букетом лилий, 
Пригласит тебя в кино - 
Не пугайся, соглашайся 
Позвони домой, конечно. 
Скажешь - платье у подружки 
Срочно шили до утра. 

Если вы таким квартетом 
Встретитесь в кино случайно- 
Не ругайтесь громко матом, 
Не кричите на весь зал. 
Просто тихо растворитесь 
В многочисленной толпе. 
Завтра утром разберетесь 
Кто тут больше виноват

----------


## Марья

*maxim4ik77*,
  уморииииииииил.... особенно шишкосушильщик :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Вношу свой вклад. Может кому пригодится


 Да, было дело , Марья вредные советы выложила... Теперь к ним дополнение прибыло...

----------


## весельчак

У меня на свадьбе гости ещё такую скороговорку повторяют:
"Наши поезда-самые поездатые поезда в мире, они всегда поездили и будут поездить", если как говориться гость её и под "градусом" получается очень забавно

----------


## optimistka17

Продолжая тему скороговорок...
 Я предлагаю гостям повторить всего лишь два слова. Но три раза подряд..
 А слова такие:"Пуговка с подвыподвертом"

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, а давайте придумаем какие-нить скороговорки на свадебную тему, типа:
Молодожёны целовались-целовались, раз триста перецеловались, да всё равно недоцеловались... (на ходу придумала:biggrin: ).

Продолжите, а? :flower:

----------


## Раюшка

Ысчо придумала:
Фотограф на свадьбе фотографирует-фотографирует, да никак всех не перефотографирует...:biggrin:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> У меня на свадьбе гости ещё такую скороговорку повторяют:
> "Наши поезда-самые поездатые поезда в мире, они всегда поездили и будут поездить", если как говориться гость её и под "градусом" получается очень забавно


Язабыл про одну из своих скороговорок, а "поезда...." мне напомнили.

Эта скороговорка вызывает всегда восторг: "Наши пестициды самые пестицидные пестициды в мире, и никакие ихниЕ пестициды не перепестицидят наши пестициды по своей пестицидности".

Попробуйте прочитать быстро! успехов!!!

----------


## Dium

Я тоже люблю скороговорочки, я их и на детском пускаю:)))
вот с еще с театра... помню нас задалбывали ими :biggrin: 
Моя любимая: Расскажи мне про покупку, про какую про покупку, про покупку, про покупку, про покупочку мою!
и еще: Из-под топота копыт пыль по полю летит.
а вот еще одна , моя любимая: 
Сшит колпак, вязан колпак,
Да не по-колпаковски.
Вылит колокол, кован колокол,
Да не по-колоколовски.
Надо колпак переколпаковать,
Да перевыколпаковать.
Надо колокол переколоколовать,
Да перевыколоколовать.

а это из кинофильма любимого, Саламатина учила ее:
Кукушка кукушонку
Купила капюшон.
Надел кукушонок капюшон,
В капюшоне кукушонок
смешон.

Бомбардир бонбоньерками бомбардировал барышень.
Была у Фрола, Фролу на Лавра наврала, пойду к Лавру, Лавру на Фрола навру. :biggrin:  чего только не услышишь в конце :biggrin:

----------


## ruslava

На поляне холм с кулями, сяду на холм, куль поправлю...

 :Ok:  :biggrin:  (это с нашего форума, делали на НГ конкурс дикторов телевидения, все просто уписивались с этой фразы)

----------


## Djazi

> На поляне холм с кулями, сяду на холм, куль поправлю...


Правильно это скороговорка вот как звучит:
*На холме стоит куль. Пойду на холм- куль поправлю:)*
Если говорит нетрезвый человек- все в лёжку от смеха.

----------


## ruslava

> Правильно это скороговорка вот как звучит:
> *На холме стоит куль. Пойду на холм- куль поправлю:)*
> Если говорит нетрезвый человек- все в лёжку от смеха.


не! Так как я написала - прикольнее!

На холме стит куль...:wink: 
*На поляне холм с кулями....* :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

Еду я по выбоине из выбоины не выеду я.
На пригорке холм с кулями, выйду на холм куль поправлю...

А я себе подобные замолоты на свадьбах не позволяю... мне кажется что на моих свадьбах им не место....

----------


## Януська

*Ильич*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Орбита

*ruslava*,

Я слышала на новогоднем копоративе так: "Стоит в яме холм с кулями, выйду на холм, куль поправлю..."
Сколько ведущих, столько и вариантов.

*Ильич*,

Конечно, для свадеб немного пошловато. А для корпоративов -норамльно.

----------


## lesyanew

Я на юбилее проводила игру "Поезд". Здесь описывалось подобное, боюсь повторится. Но выложу свой вариант. Гостям предлагается стать паровозиком (друг за другом). Ведущий просит показать как гудит поезд (все: "ту-ту"), а как едет (все: "чух-чух"). И объясняет, что прямо сейчас мы отправляемся на нашем поезде в путешествие по разным странам. Звучит музыка, все идут по кругу, при этом не забывают гудеть. Первая остановка "Украина" - отрывок "гопака". Едем дальше. Приезжаем в Грузию - "лезгинка", затем США - "рок-н-ролл", Бразилия -"ламбада", и возвращаемся домой в Россию - идёт "русская плясовая". По ходу всей игры идут коментарии. Вообще, было весело.
Если кому надо музыку на эту игру, скину.

----------


## optimistka17

> Если кому надо музыку на эту игру, скину.


Стою первая в очереди...
 Спасибо зараннее

----------


## Olka

Можно и я в очередь ?:)

----------


## Polli

ой и я и я !!!! semesvetik@mail.ru  :flower:

----------


## цветок

> Если кому надо музыку на эту игру, скину.


А можно и мне музыку. Спасибо !

lilia.f@t-online.de

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*lesyanew*,
 Кисуль, мурррррр, мона и мне  замылить поездатые нарезочки?! ПЛИЗЗЗЗ!
fifafyka@gmail.com

----------


## lesyanew

*optimistka17*,
*Olka*,
Всё, отправила. Проверяйте ящик.:rolleyes:

----------


## lesyanew

*Polli*,
*цветок*,
*pypss*,
Вам тоже выслала. :Aga:

----------


## lesyanew

Когда звучит "русская плясовая", можно даже гостям частушки попеть.

----------


## Polli

*lesyanew*,
спасибочки !!!!!

----------


## цветок

lesyanew,
Cпасибо!!!!!
__________________

----------


## optimistka17

lesyanew,
Спасибо, получила!

----------


## lesyanew

На самом деле, очень приятно быть полезной. Я на форуме недавно. Пока знакомилась с материалом. Хотела сказать всем ОГРОМАДНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО! Вы все такие МОЛОДЦЫ! :Ok:  
Буду рада тоже помочь, чем смогу. :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## baranvagalina

*lesyanew*,
 Можно музыку попросить?

----------


## Djazi

> Я на юбилее проводила игру "Поезд". Здесь описывалось подобное, боюсь повторится. Но выложу свой вариант. Гостям предлагается стать паровозиком (друг за другом). Ведущий просит показать как гудит поезд (все: "ту-ту"), а как едет (все: "чух-чух"). И объясняет, что прямо сейчас мы отправляемся на нашем поезде в путешествие по разным странам. Звучит музыка, все идут по кругу, при этом не забывают гудеть. Первая остановка "Украина" - отрывок "гопака". Едем дальше. Приезжаем в Грузию - "лезгинка", затем США - "рок-н-ролл", Бразилия -"ламбада", и возвращаемся домой в Россию - идёт "русская плясовая". По ходу всей игры идут коментарии. Вообще, было весело.
> Если кому надо музыку на эту игру, скину.


Скиньте и  мне, пожалуйста :flower:

----------


## Элен

*lesyanew*,
 можно  и  мне  музыку,кисуль?:rolleyes:

----------


## lesyanew

*baranvagalina*,
*Djazi*,
*Элен*,
Всё, девочки, всем выслала.:smile:

----------


## весельчак

Будьте добры и мне скиньте музыку.

e.perova@nnov.vt.ru

----------


## lesyanew

*весельчак*,
да запросто. Получайте.

----------


## ruslava

*А можна и мне музыку на "Паровозик по странам"?* А я могу выслать свой вариант - сделала зимой. Получилось 6 минут танцулек. Идет как рондо: сначала Королев"Поезд чух, чух...", все едут паровозиком, затем эти самые страны, где мы останавливаемся, чтоб потанцевать, и как только опять играет "Поезд чух, чух...", все встают паровозиком, и опять в путь...

ТОлько я не пойму - где там вставлять комментарии? Все пляшут, что коментировать? я напр, не смогла...

----------


## Анюша

*lesyanew*,
 не откажите и мне, пожалуйста, пришлите музику для вашего паровозика....
*ruslava*, если можешь ты тоже пришли...
заранее спасибо!

aak80@mail.ru

----------


## maxim4ik77

*ruslava*,
А не затруднит ли вас выслать мне ваше "железнодорожное рондо"? max_murzik@mail.ru
Зараннее благодарен.

----------


## ruslava

Аня, Макс, вам выслала. Проверяйте!

----------


## Анюша

*ruslava*,
 :Vah:   :flower:  СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ruslava*,
Тоже очень хочется! если не трудно, вышли. :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Руслана! И я в очереди за паровозной музыкой...

----------


## lesyanew

*ruslava*,
*AAnn*,
вам тоже скинула.

----------


## lesyanew

> [B]А ТОлько я не пойму - где там вставлять комментарии? Все пляшут, что коментировать? я напр, не смогла...


Да особых коментариев нет. Пока едет поезд ещё раз прошу не забывать гудеть, или набираем скорость ит.п.
А в странах - называю страну, танец. А дальше подбадриваю, говорю, ориентируясь по ситуации.
Мне бы было интересно послушать вашу нарезочку на игру. :Aga:  
lesya_new@rambler.ru

----------


## Анюша

*lesyanew*,
 Спасибо!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Polli

*ruslava*,
и мне моно ))) semesvetik@mail.ru

----------


## romashakun

> *А можна и мне музыку на "Паровозик по странам"?* А я могу выслать свой вариант - сделала зимой. Получилось 6 минут танцулек. Идет как рондо: сначала Королев"Поезд чух, чух...", все едут паровозиком, затем эти самые страны, где мы останавливаемся, чтоб потанцевать, и как только опять играет "Поезд чух, чух...", все встают паровозиком, и опять в путь...
> 
> ТОлько я не пойму - где там вставлять комментарии? Все пляшут, что коментировать? я напр, не смогла...


Руслана, а можно и мне вашу музыку. poma@idknet.com

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*lesyanew*,
 Уряяяяя! Получила! Спасибки тебе огромное!
Лесенька, дай Бог тебе мужа надёжного, спонсора мехового-одёжного, любовника смелого и сантехника умелого))))) и все Ето в одном лице!))))))и шшшшоб жЫсть бЫла как маслицЄ)))))))))

----------


## Орбита

*lesyanew*,
*ruslava*,

Девочки, если еще не устали всем кидать музыку, киньте и мне. А то я что-то проморгала.Заранее спасибо.

ayazorbita@mail.ru

----------


## KAlinchik

lesyanew,
ruslava,

Если можно, повторю дословно Орбиту  И мне, и мне.....

----------


## цветок

> А я могу выслать свой вариант - сделала зимой.


Руслана, а можно и мне твой вариант ?

lilia.f@t-online.de

----------


## Элен

*lesyanew*,
 спасибо  большое.

----------


## Элен

*ruslava*,
 Русланочка,вышли  мне  тоже  твой  вариантик,пожалуйста.:smile:

----------


## naatta

> А можна и мне музыку на "Паровозик по странам"? А я могу выслать свой вариант - сделала зимой. Получилось 6 минут танцулек. Идет как рондо: сначала Королев"Поезд чух, чух...", все едут паровозиком, затем эти самые страны, где мы останавливаемся, чтоб потанцевать, и как только опять играет "Поезд чух, чух...", все встают паровозиком, и опять в путь...


Русланочка, вышли, пожалуйста, свой паровозик!!! Намечается свадьба, где молодые хотят как можно меньше чтоб было про свадьбу, и думают даже про путешествия. И прокомментируй, ты называешь страны, где остановка? Или все молча, сами должны угадать, и танцевать так же, и танцуют танцы стоя в паровозике, или разбредаются, а потом опять сбор?

----------


## Djazi

> А я могу выслать свой вариант - сделала зимой. Получилось 6 минут танцулек. Идет как рондо: сначала Королев"Поезд чух, чух...", все едут паровозиком, затем эти самые страны, где мы останавливаемся, чтоб потанцевать, и как только опять играет "Поезд чух, чух...", все встают паровозиком, и опять в путь...


 Руслава,  я в очередь встану, тоже хочу  твой паровоз:)

----------


## Djazi

> Всё, девочки, всем выслала.


Спасибо,   получила :)

----------


## Alex-rud

*lesyanew*,
 Скиньте пожалуйста и мне свой вариант музыки для паровозика.

----------


## Alex-rud

*ruslava*,
 Можно и ваш вариант пожалуйста?

----------


## olgaring

Я бы тоже не отказалась от паровозика. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## ruslava

ой, девчонки, постараюсь всем выслать - тоько завтра! (когда пополню счет)
По поводу - как я проводила: у меня совсем не получилось что-либо комментировать, потому что и так плясали... :Ok:  
Просто вначале сказала, что отправляемся в путешествие. Музыка, которая зовет нас в путь - "Поезд чух, чух..." услышите её - значит друг за дружку хватаетесь (впрыгиваете в вагон на ходу, и вперед...) пок не приедем на какую-то станцию), а там сходим с поезда, и веселимся вовсю, пока поезд не позовет нас ехать дальше... Вот и все - и врубенили музыку на 6 мин. 
Послушала Лесин вариант.
У нее паузы между отрывками. Может она в этих паузах что-то говорила. А у меня все подряд, только микшируется.

----------


## Lorry

*ruslava*,
 Руслава, я тоже в  очередь, можно и мне твой поровоз:)

larissa.ribel@online.de

Зарание огромное спасибо!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

*ruslava*,
Искренне благодарю за музыку к паровозику. Послушал!, Понравилось!, Проанализировал!, сегодня попробую сделать-смикшировать-склеить свой вариант. За основу возьму предложенную Вами форму "рондо" (колесо, круг), но вставлю между рефреном другие отрывки из других танцев, так как.... в Крыму очень многонациональное начеление и, как следствие этого, на банкетах часто встречаются 3-4 национальности за одним столом и на одном танцполе. Поэтому, по предварительной задумке, хочу вставить эпизодами - Сердючка, хайтарма, нечто восточное, русское народное, семь-сорок, лезгинка.

*ruslava*, за идею и образец СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## jrcfyf

*lesyanew*,
 прошу и мне выслать паровозик. Огромное спасибо. school-oksana@mail.ru

----------


## Януська

Русланочка, и я попрошайничать иду :)) Мне тоже бы музычку :))) А вообще может что бы Руслану разгрузить, те кто уже получил от нее, пришлите мне, пожалуйста!

----------


## KAlinchik

*ruslava*,
 Я тоже стучусь с просьбой прислать....

----------


## lesyanew

*Орбита*,
Музыку скинула.

----------


## lesyanew

*KAlinchik*,
*Alex-rud*,
*olgaring*,
*jrcfyf*,
Всё, ребят, готово. Проверяйте ящик.

----------


## ruslava

Девчонки и мальчишки, музыку постаралась выслать всем, кто просил, только не всем получилось - там размер - 12мб, а многие почтовики принимают только до 10мб. Поэтому - постаралась поизвиняться в личке, если не получилось прислать - чтоб не подумали, что проигнорировала просьбу.

----------


## lesyanew

> А вообще может что бы Руслану разгрузить, те кто уже получил от нее, пришлите мне, пожалуйста!


Я тоже хочу присоединиться  к Яне. У Русланы не получилось отправить письмо на мой ящик (на rambler). Пришлите кто-нибудь, плиииз. :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ruslava*,
Спасибо, получила ! :flower:  
*lesyanew*, отправить то можно, но вот куда? :Vah:

----------


## Орбита

*lesyanew*,
*ruslava*,

Девочки! Я все получила! Большее вам мерси!

----------


## цветок

> Девчонки и мальчишки, музыку постаралась выслать всем, кто просил


Руслана!Получила,большое спасибо!

----------


## lezi

Здравствуйте ,дорогие форумчане.Нашла ваш форум случайно.Сижу вот уже тихонько целую неделю,никак не оторваться и все читаю.Я тоже занимаюсь проведением праздников.Нашла здесь у вас много полезной информации,за что вам просто ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО.Но так же хочу и внести свои варианты.Может кому тоже пригодятся.
1) Это свадебный или юбилейный рассказ.Он у вас тоже есть.Но я внесла немного своего и проходит очень весело.Надо только вставлять имена и фамилии гостей.
Сегодня,на нашей свадьбе громче всех петь будет.................
Веселее и радостнее танцевать будет....................
Громче всех кричать "Горько" будет..................
А больше всех пить будет.............
Сегодня..............подарит...............свой мобильный телефон.
После вечера,на такси за свои деньги всех вас развозит...................
Сегодня на нашей свадьбе самая красивая и счастливая,ну конечно же наша невеста
А самый голодный у нас..................
Сегодня,после нашего вечера....................и.......................понесут на своих могучих плечах....................т.к сам он уйти не сможет.
Через 1,5 часа...........скажет,что она чихала всех вас.
А ..................через 2 часа ничего уже не скажет,так как его крепко напоит....................
А сейчас внимание.....................Начнет раздавать вам всем деньги,и без отдачи.
Завтра,что бы поправить свое здоровье,всех вас к себе приглашает.................
....................Принесет ящик пива и большую бутыль самогона.
А.....................Принесет 2 вера соленых огурцов.
Сегодня,на нашем вечере................начнет приставать ко всем гостям со словами"Ну возьмите меня!" и ......................примет после вечера его предложение.
Сегодня,в 20:00,под столом уснет......................
А в 22:00 ....................и......................под ваши дружные аплодисменты станцуют стриптиз.
После хорошо принятого на грудь алкоголя,..................задумается,а не поменять ли ему пол на противоположный.
Ровно через год..................обещает так же торжественно жениться и пригласить всех вас.
После нашей свадьбы сегодня....................и ...................... будут считать деньги подаренные вами ,дорогие гости,нашим молодым,дабы не отвлекать их от брачной ночи.
Завтра в 5 утра........................и...................... будут под окнами ,своими криками будить наших молодых,что бы сказать им все,что они думают о вас,дорогие гости и об этой свадьбе. 
Ну,а сейчас мы все дружно поднимем бокалыи выпьем за счастье наших молодых!!!!
                            "ГОРЬКО!"
Кто дополнит буду очень рада.
2) Танцевальные конкурсы.
1 Вызываешь несколько пар.На мужчин одеваешь какие нибудь прикольные трусиля ,а девушкам платки.Играет быстрая мелодия все танцуют.Музыка останавливается и мужчина снимет с себя трусы и одевает на девушку.А девушка снимает с себя платок и повязывает на мужчину. Потом наоборот,девушка снимает трусы и одевает на мужчину,а мужчина снимает с себя платок и надевает на девушку.Чья пара последняя,те выбывают.И так пока не останется самая быстрая пара.
2 Несколько пар вызываются.Предлагаешь зрителям своими аплодисментами поддерживать пары,а потом в конце конкурса выбрать самую лучшую пару.А участникам предлагаешь пройти 7 видов танца(только музыку не долго)
Первый танец --встали друг к другу спиной,скрепили руки в локтях и в такой позе надо танцевать по темпу музыки(сердючка гоп-гоп)
Второй танец --Предлагаешь мужчинам застыть в виде столба,а девушкам представить ,что они находятся в стриптиз баре и танцуют танец у столба( музыка Сем Браун- Стоп)
Третий танец-Предлагаешь девушкам встать сзади мужчин ,покласть руки на пояс им и под Макарену танцуют след танец.
Четвертый---это любой рок-эн-рол
Пятый-представить,что находитесь на конкурсе бальных танцев и надо танцевать зажигательную самбу.
Шестой-это самый красивый танец танго(Помоги мне-Наташа Королева)
Седьмой-Это на последок цыганочка (дилижанс частушечная)
Потом с помощью аплодисментов выбирается самая лучшая пара.Но призы всем участникам.
3) Приглашаешь участников в круг,даешь большой пакет в котором набор всевозможных смешных вещей.(трусы,памперсы на взрослого,чепчики,лифчики,платки,стринги мужские,парики и так далее,что у вас есть в реквизите.)Включается музыка и все танцуют и передают пакет по кругу)Как только остановилась музыка ,у кого пакет,тот достает вещи из него и надевает на себя.И передает пакет дальше.И так до тех пор пока не закончаться вещи в пакете.Затем включается музыка (Секс Бом) и все танцуют общий танец в этом,что на них надето.Как станцевали,так предложить им теперь так же раздеться.Звучит музыка и они когда останавливается музыка снимают что то с себя.До последнего реквизита.У кого нет снимать из чего то постороннего снимают свои вещи.

----------


## lezi

Есть еще хороший застольный конкурс "Алфавит"
Спрашиваешь,сколько букв в русском алфавите.Предлагаешь выкинуть ь,ъ,ы, а теперь ответы у вас должны быть на букву алфавита,так что следите пожалуйста и отвечайте.Задаешь вопросы,а гости отвечают.
1) Музыкальная Шведская семья(АББА)
2)Общепит при вокзале(буфет)
3)Гари Потер как спец по чудесам(волшебник)
4)Спортивный вопрос-не штанга(Гол)
5)Партнерша кавалера(Дама)
И так далее.Кого заинтересует могу прислать вопросы.Можно составить свои.Кто отвечает даешь жетончик,а потом всем отличившимся призы.

Песенные варианты.
Две команды .Предлагаешь поигать как передача Два рояля.
Говоришь задание,а команда в течении 5 сек должна запеть песню на заданную тему
Первой команде -спеть любую песню про свадьбу
Второй -про день рождения
Первой про состояние души
Второй -о нетрезвом состоянии
Первой-о цветах
Второй-о овощах
Первой-Малине
Второй-о  предмете одежды
 и так далее.Очень хорошо подходит в перерывах на отдых от игр и танцев.

----------


## lesyanew

> *lesyanew*, отправить то можно, но вот куда?


Ой.  
lesya_new@rambler.ru

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Друзья, Натусь-макната, вибачай- не знаю куда приткнуть эту инфу, но может кому и пригодится. Сама тока что стырнетили и запланировала ЭТО  на для  мероприятий с детками (шшшшоб под ногами не бегали)))))
Итак - 900 распечаток - раскрасок
даю сЦылку, надо зарегистрироваться, ежели времени в облом, то пишите, по возможности - скину

http://qiq.ru/28/03/2008/design/5795...raskrasok.html

Раскраски и карандаши в руки- пусть детки отдыхают и не мешают дядям и тётям водку кушать и куЛтурно отдыхать)))))

----------


## maknata

Меня в своё время такие распечатки на детском празднике выручили, так что пригодится :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

*ruslava,*
Спасибо за Паровоз:)

----------


## ruslava

Да не за что... Рада, что хоть вам пришло...  :Ok:  




> 1 Вызываешь несколько пар.На мужчин одеваешь какие нибудь прикольные трусиля ,а девушкам платки.Играет быстрая мелодия все танцуют.Музыка останавливается и мужчина снимет с себя трусы и одевает на девушку.А девушка снимает с себя платок и повязывает на мужчину. Потом наоборот,девушка снимает трусы и одевает на мужчину,а мужчина снимает с себя платок и надевает на девушку.Чья пара последняя,те выбывают.И так пока не останется самая быстрая пара.


Дорогие тамады... Это конкурс я увидела не давно на обном сайте - задумка мне очеень понравилась - я с некоторыми тамадами обсуждала его уже - хочу сделать. Вопрос: 
1)какую музыку вы используете
2) в то время, когда они переодеваются - в тишине это происходит, под комментарий ведущего, или под другую контрастную музыку?
*Я вижу это так*: пары берутся за руки, танц. медл. романтический танец (пусть и в труселях... и че?..)
И вдруг он сменяется бешеной музыкой в смасшедше быстром темпе, во время которго и происходит этот самый "дружеский обмен"!

----------


## Януська

Может вместо  труселей лучше юбки использовать и платки? А то снятие на скорость трусов, как то не очень...

----------


## lezi

У меня просто танцуют произвольно друг напротв друга (пара) А музыка что нибудь веселое,например Дилижанс -Мясоедовская. А когда выключается,то они снимают с себя и одевают на партнера под мои коментарии и общий хохот.Потому что всегда находятся болельщики,которые шумно на это реагируют.Сколько не проводила этот конкурс,всегда очень весело.
Еще один есть,я его чучелом называю.Может плохо смотрела,но вроде здесь не видела.А может пропустила,тогда просто напомню.
2 команды 5-8 человек(больше не надо.А то конкурс затягивается)
На определенном растоянии выкладывается на стул лифчик,трусы и косынка.Игрок должен доскокать на одной ноге до стула.Все это на себя надеть,обежать стул,снять все в себя и вернуться в команду.Дальше прыгает следующий.Какая команда быстрее,тем призы.
Или еще один.
Раздать участникам команды вещи(трусы,лифчик,парик,шляпа,памперс на взрослого,платок(какие нибудь прикольные,что есть в реквизите)
Первый игрок,он капитан.Он бежит и встает к месту.А затем все игроки бегут к нему по очереди и надевают на него,что у них есть.Кто быстрее.Второй этап можно так же только раздеть капитана.

----------


## lezi

Я конечно очень извиняюсь,но меня тоже заинтересовал паровоз.Можно и мне музычку на почту скинуть?   tatianavas.69@mail.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

Конкурас про труселя интересный - но я вот никак не решусь их использовать - хоть и на видео видела - прикольно, и вроде люди на возражают против напяливания этого предмета на себя - но всеравно торможу..., может вместо них комбинезон какой - типа строительный и каску, а девченкам к платкам юбки добавить? У кого какие мысли есть?
А про быструю музыку - я предлагаю Африка Симона - она сама по себе прикольная. А если на смену можно музыку Погоня из Иван васильевич меняет профессию. Только объяснять надо четко - переодеваемся при смене музыки. Медляки , мне кажется, испортят - задор нужен тут и во время танца, и во время переодевания.

----------


## ruslava

> люди на возражают против напяливания этого предмета на себя .


Лифчики и юбки на мужиков - я точно не предложу, а трусы прикольные, яркие, почему бы и нет? Суть же не в том, что в трусах, а в том, что нужно одному быстро снять а другому - быстро надеть.

У кого ещё какие мысли?

----------


## ruslava

*lezi*,
 Музыка полетела к вам... :Ok:

----------


## Януська

Руслана, а мне повтори по новому адресу, который я тебе в личку написала, отправку музыки, пожалуйста. 
А кстати, чем ты считаешь трусы лучше юбки?  У меня раньше был момент с юбками, и вообще в искусстве комедии (я где-то читала ) считается, что юбки - это комично, а трусы - это пОшло.

----------


## lesyanew

*lezi*,
Отправила вам свой вариант паровозика.

----------


## lesyanew

А если заменить трусы на шорты? Хоть это и похоже, но звучит не пошло.

----------


## KAlinchik

Януська 
 вообще в искусстве комедии считается, что юбки - это комично, а трусы - это пОшло.


Мне почему-то тоже так кажется....
хотя я иногда провожу нечто подобное , но смотрю на публику.
У меня один раз на свадьбе случай был с похожим конкурсом. Мужчина вроде все сделал, а потом, когда подошел отдавать мне реквизит, сказал, Если б меня щас увидели мои паханы, все б было очень плохо, особенно Вам. Спасли меня мои красивые глаза, т.к. оказалось, что мужик был на зоне.  Я просто потом подошла как-то извиниться, что-ли, но он уже так улыбнулся,сказал: Тебе повезло, что ты такая красавица, был бы мужик тамада с таким конкурсом, это была б его последняя свадьба.
Я после этого случая очень внимательно смотрю на контингент на свадьбах и не злоупотребляю с такой гранью.

----------


## KAlinchik

*lesyanew*,

 :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## olgaring

Этот конкурс часто вижу здесь в Германии. Мне не нравится он вообще , особенно , если самой бы пришлось учавствовать . Представьте девушки в вечерних платьях , а сверху эти трусы , платье помято ... и вид ещё тот , когда все лихорадочно пытаются то снять , то надеть .

----------


## Януська

> Тебе повезло, что ты такая красавица, был бы мужик тамада с таким конкурсом, это была б его последняя свадьба.


Ну заинтриговала, Гюльчатай открой личико! Хватит уже пребывать в младенческом состоянии, пора расти :))

----------


## KAlinchik

*Януська*,
 Ну не умею я фотки нужного здесь размера загружать!
В моем профиле есть фотка, не очень удачного качества, где я обычная, повседневная, не накрашенная, а-ля натюрель.Хотела загрузить с банкета, но это единственная, которая прошла. Но хоть какое-то представление визуальное можно иметь

----------


## Януська

Руслана, спасибо, получила песенку. Уж больно мне идея понравилась, прям представляю  как я народ этим заведу. Особенно вставки Королева классные. НО! Хоть и говорят, что дареному коню в зубы не смотрят :)  Меня немного огорчило, что мелодии по странам не очень популярные (кроме Сердючки). А цыганская вторая, ее вообще не обыграть, так как цыгане то кочевой народ, в какую страну под цыганочку пребываем? Финская полька, тоже не известно как под нее танцевать? Я например не представляю себе финских танцев. 
Я бы сделала, что паравозик едет через: Украину (Сердючка) - Грузию (Лезгинка) - Грецию (Сиртаки) - Бразилию (Ламбада) - Америку (рок-н-ролл) - Россию (Русская плясовая). Но сделать этого не могу, так как не умею музыку нарезать. 
Но все равно Русланочка, спасибо тебе огромное! За идею! И за потраченной на отправку время!

----------


## Ильич

> Конкурас про труселя интересный - но я вот никак не решусь их использовать - хоть и на видео видела - прикольно, и вроде люди на возражают против напяливания этого предмета на себя - но всеравно торможу..., может вместо них комбинезон какой - типа строительный и каску, а девченкам к платкам юбки добавить? У кого какие мысли есть?


Мы с тобой одинаковые рафинированные интиллигенты... труселя, колготы... не наша эстетика....
Хотя стринги я (димины трусы) я бросаю.... придавлю в себе интиллигента на минутку и даю жениху в руки...

----------


## Ильич

> в какую страну под цыганочку пребываем?


В Румынию!

----------


## Ильич

> Я бы сделала, что паравозик едет через: Украину (Сердючка) - Грузию (Лезгинка) - Грецию (Сиртаки) - Бразилию (Ламбада) - Америку (рок-н-ролл) - Россию (Русская плясовая). Но сделать этого не могу, так как не умею музыку нарезать.


Как не можешь? Нада УЧИЦЦА!
Скачай здесь http://ibox.org.ua/113673/
И немного включи мозги, если будет что то непонятно спроси. Там проблемки с конвертацией в МР-3 чегой то нужно доустановить, себе я точно доустановил... и тебе вспомню....

А в Израиль -Хаванагила, аргентина - Танго, Франция - танец маленьких утят, украина - ГОПАК!, Беларусь - полька вясковая, ...
Я еще подумаю.....

----------


## Януська

> В Румынию!


Ага, а что бы сразу молодоженов в Занзибар не послать?

----------


## Pugachiha

> даю сЦылку, надо зарегистрироваться, ежели времени в облом, то пишите, по возможности - скину
> 
> http://qiq.ru/28/03/2008/design/5795...raskrasok.html
> 
> Раскраски и карандаши в руки- пусть детки отдыхают и не мешают дядям и тётям водку кушать и куЛтурно отдыхать)))))


*pypss*,
Олечка, времени у меня "в облом" сейчас и до 18 июля точно :Aga:   А такая штука - РАСКРАСКИ - для меня просто спасение, т.к. дети на свадьбе для меня  - это убийство:biggrin: 
Пожалуйста, закинь мне такую штучку. Заранее благодарна :flower:

----------


## Марья

Оля, я тоже хочу раскраски. Morozova-mm@ya.ru

----------


## Анюша

Оля и я хочу....
aak80@mail.ru
пожалуйста....

----------


## Olka

Оля, и мне пожалуйста :)))

----------


## Анюша

> Беларусь - полька вясковая, ...


Беларусь - можно Лявониху...



> Как не можешь? Нада УЧИЦЦА!


я тоже хочу научиться..

----------


## Ильич

Качай и учись... там все очень просто....

----------


## Януська

> Скачай здесь http://ibox.org.ua/113673/


Ильич, я ж тебе говорила, что качать могу только с депозита.

----------


## Ильич

*Януська*,
http:/*************.com/files/5504372
Вот тебе и депозит

----------


## optimistka17

Ой, а я раскраски хочу!!!!Пожалуйста, про меня не забудьте... 
У меня есть немного из числа тех, что купила в магазине, но нет ведь предела совершенству...

----------


## olgaring

Девочки , я вам даже потихоньку завидую , даёте детям раскраски и они разукрашивают . А мне почему-то всегда попадаются дети , которых детские шалости не интересуют , им переодеваться нравится и выступать . 

Я знаю много немецких страниц с разукрашками , дочке раньше брала от туда .
http://www.kinder-malvorlagen.com/

----------


## optimistka17

Я на свадьбах ни разу детям раскраски не давала.А вот на детском празднике,-так это спасение на 10 минут. Кусочек времени гарантированной тишины!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем,  кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.

----------


## optimistka17

> Кому надо , пишите скину.


Уже написала. 
Ура! Я первая!
 Пожалуйста, Лорик,мне...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Лорик Юрина*,
 И мне скинь, пожалста! :smile: 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Djazi

И мне  бы  тоже  раскраски хотелось, если  можно ещё?

----------


## Djazi

> Кому надо , пишите скину.


Лорик,  я третья  тогда:)

----------


## Анюша

*Лорик Юрина*,
 И мне... и мне... и мне....
aak80@mail.ru

----------


## Элен

*Лорик Юрина*,
 уже  две  "поездатые"  нарезки  о  девчонок  получила,хочу  и  Вашу...:rolleyes:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Лорик Юрина*,
И мне, и мне!

----------


## цветок

> Кому надо , пишите скину.
> __________________


Лорик,вышли и мне , пожалуйста.

----------


## lezi

Спасибо большое за нарезочки для паровозика,все получила.

----------


## lesyanew

*Лорик Юрина*,
Я тож хочу. :Aga:  
Lesya_new@rambler.ru

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Лорик Юрина*,
 И мне намыль, пожалуйста, шпалы для дизель-электропоезда Бухарест - Синая
fifafyka@gmail.com

----------


## KAlinchik

*Лорик Юрина*,
 Пасибочки, Лорик! Все получила!

----------


## Анюша

> Итак - 900 распечаток - раскрасок
> даю сЦылку, надо зарегистрироваться, ежели времени в облом, то пишите, по возможности - скину


спасибо большое...все получила...

----------


## Viwnja

*Лорик Юрина*,
 и я становлюсь в очередь. vishnja25@mail.ru

----------


## Очарование

*Лорик Юрина*,
 Я тоже хочу!!!!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Очарование

> Раздать участникам команды вещи(трусы,лифчик,парик,шляпа,памперс на взрослого,платок(какие нибудь прикольные,что есть в реквизите)
> Первый игрок,он капитан.Он бежит и встает к месту.А затем все игроки бегут к нему по очереди и надевают на него,что у них есть.Кто быстрее.Второй этап можно так же только раздеть капитана.


Класс!!!! мне оч понравилось!!!! попробую!!!

----------


## Очарование

> был бы мужик тамада с таким конкурсом, это была б его последняя свадьба.


Вот в этом ОГРОМНЫЙ плюс женщин ведущих!!!

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Девчёнки, дорогие! Сейчас отправила последней Элен мелодии и честно скажу, замахалась чуток. Может я не так что-то делаю, но я по одной мелодии открываю и прикрепляю. А их 19. Подскажите, можно ли как-то по-другому, чтобы все сразу.

----------


## Очарование

> Подскажите, можно ли как-то по-другому, чтобы все сразу.


Конечно!!! Ты раз кому-то отправила у тебя письмо должно сохраниться в папке отправленные!!!! Потом заходишь в папку отправленные находишь это письмо со вложенными уже файлами, нажимаешь переслать и все, только вставляешь новый адрес!!!!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

девочки, мальчики, Звиняйте за некорректно указанный адрес - я тут думала-думала- )))))щось не так, потом до меня дошло - надо по другому сЦылки указывать. - Вот, блин, век живи, век учись!)))))))))

Раскраски:

http://rapidshare.com/files/102466182/900_Raskrasok.rar
http:/*************.com/ru/files/4346880

----------


## Djazi

*Лорик Юрина*,
 Спасибо большое, получила. только  почему-то начинается  со  второго файла. если  что, пожалуйста первый выложи.

----------


## Djazi

*pypss*,
 Олька, всё получила,   всё просто класс!!! Будет  чем   деток занять.

----------


## Анюша

*Лорик Юрина*,
 Спасибо! Спасибо! спасибо! получила.

----------


## Лорик Юрина

Ребята, продолжаю отправлять мелодии. Не волнуйтесь, что нет 1 трека. Эта была заставка для игры "Угадай мелодию".

----------


## Элен

*Лорик Юрина*,
 спасибо  огромное  за  твой  труд. Я  очень  благодарна  тебе.kiss

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Лорик Юрина*,
Спасибо за титанический труд! Всё получила! :flower:

----------


## спирова ольга

*Лорик Юрина*,
 а можно мне? п о ж а л у й с т а!

----------


## Ильич

> Девчёнки, дорогие! Сейчас отправила последней Элен мелодии и честно скажу, замахалась чуток. Может я не так что-то делаю, но я по одной мелодии открываю и прикрепляю. А их 19. Подскажите, можно ли как-то по-другому, чтобы все сразу.


Заведи себе коробку на http://ibox.org.ua
и ОДИН РАЗ закачай туда, а остальные пусть скачивают...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Лорик Юрина*,
 Лорочка! СПАСИБИЩЕ! Всё получила!

----------


## Януська

Ильич, нет уж, пусть лучше на депозит закачивает! Далась вам ента коробочка, с нее ничего качать не получается :frown:

----------


## lezi

Уважаемые форумчане,выношу на ваш суд свой конкурс(правда он только родился ,после моего просмотра в кинозале ролика с ведением Светланы ).У нее есть сказка по знакам зодиака.Но она там очень коротко показана.За основу взята она,но добавила что то своего. Может это конечно и не годится тогда напишите.Заранее благодарна за время потраченное на ее прочтение.Может у кого появятся свои переделки.

Басня водочная.

Собрался зверной народ,
Он сегодня водку пьет.
Веселится весь вокруге, 
За столом честной народ.
Первой слово взяла мыш(не с кем выпить) говорит
Подняла бокал свинья(ой,напьюсь сегодня я)
Не то заяц,не то кот,
Глянул в небо и орет(шампанского).
Прошипела тост змея(пожелаю счастья я).
Ей же молвит обезьяна (напилася пьяна я).
Бык вскочил из за стола(хоп,хоп,хоп-красавец я)
Лошадь тоже не сдержалась,
С места в круг она помчалась(танцуют все).
А собака не спеша(шас спою ,сказала я,какаоке мне друзья).
А кот за столы всех собирает,
Официантов подгоняет(шампанского)
Петух же гребешком трясет,
На водку смотрит и орет(ко-ко-кончилась).
Тигр тут не растерялся,
Быстро на скамью взобрался,
Он хвостом своим метет,
Дурным голосом орет(а я здесь не при чем,а я здесь не при чем).
Козлик травушку жевал,
Рюмку взял и прокричал(по маленькой,по маленькой).
Подлетел к столу дракон,
Смотрит на застолье он(ну прощай мое здоровье ХУ).
Прошипела вновь  змея(пожелаю счастья я)
Снова музыка играет,
Снова лошадь завывает(танцуют все)
Обезьяна отвечает(напилася пьяна я).
Бык в присядочку,друзья(хоп-хоп-хоп-красавец я).
Мышка за столом сидит(не с кем выпить) говорит.
Петух от горя весь дрожит(ко-ко-кончилась) гласит.
Кот не промах, не зевает,
И за стол всех приглашает,
Официантов подгоняет,всем (шампанского) кричит.
А козел из под стола,
Говорит сейчас -друзья(по маленькой,по маленькой).
Прошипела тут змея(пожелаю счастья я).
А дракон в углу сидит,
Водку пьет и говорит(ну, пропадай мое здоровье Ху).
Собака рядом танцевала,
Остановилась и сказала(щас спою, сказала я,караоке мне друзья)
Дружно все уселись к месту,
Чтоб спеть про жениха и про невесту.
А нам, друзья ,осталось только,
Крикнуть.............и............. ГОРЬКО!!!

Раздаются роли за столом со словами кто что должен с места выкрикивать.Ведущая зачитыват роли гости отвечают диалоги своими голосами.

----------


## lesyanew

*lezi*,
Здорово!!! :Ok:

----------


## Лорик Юрина

*lezi*,
 МОЛОДЕЦ! Ещё одна поэтесса появилась! Так держать!

----------


## Ильич

Вот и славнно! Оказывается мы и сами можем!
ОТЛИЧЧЧНО!
Как сказал Энштейн если у тебя есть яблоко и у меня есть яблоко у нас у каждого по яблоку. Если у тебя есть мысль и у меня есть мысль то у нас по две мысли.

----------


## lezi

Спасибо всем кто откликнулся.Я просто  попробовала и важно ваше профессиональное мнение.

----------


## Януська

Отлично! Я себе сказочку скоммуниздила, с вашего позволения :)))

----------


## Элен

*lezi*,
 здОрово. :Ok:

----------


## цветок

lezi,
Здорово!!!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Lezi, мне очень понравилось. У самой не получается красиво сочинять. Но всегда рада за таких талантливых людей.

----------


## lesyanew

*Лорик Юрина*,
Пасибочки!!! Всё получила.

----------


## lezi

*Януська*,
 Мало ли будете пробовать до 7 июня ее в работе,то напишите как прошла.А то я сезон свой свадебный открываю только 7 июня,но хочется знать как принимали гости.

----------


## TAPER

попробую 30.05,отпишусь

----------


## Ильич

> Басня водочная.
> 
> Собрался зверной народ,
> Он сегодня водку пьет.
> Веселится весь вокруге, 
> За столом честной народ.
> Первой слово взяла мыш(не с кем выпить) говори
> .............................................................
> .................................................................
> ...


Раскинув мозгами я чуток причесал  эту басню и родилось следущее:
*ЗВЕРИ НА БАНКЕТЕ


Как то звери собрались,
Сели все и напились
Как по третьей пропустили
Сразу все заговорили

Мышь, глядя не дно бокала
Отрешенно пропищала
НУ НЕ С КЕМ ВЫПИТЬ!

Подхватила речь свинья
ОЙ НАПЬЮСЬ СЕГОДНЯ Я

А косой, устав от водки, 
Закусив   ее селедкой
Захотел всех поразить и
ШАМПАНСКОГО испить

Прошипела тост змея
ПОЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ Я

 Поскочила обезьяна
 НАПИЛАСЬ Я ПЬЯНА

 Бык на рюмку глазом глядь
НАЛИВАЙ ЕДРЕНА МАТЬ!

 А собака не спеша
ЩАС СПОЮ, МОЛЧАТЬ ВСЕМ ША!

Ну а лошадь не сдержалась,
С места в круг она помчалась
ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!

Петух же гребешком трясет,
На водку смотрит и орет
КО КО КОНЧИЛАСЬ!

Тигр тут не растерялся,
В магазин быстро смотался
Ящик пузырей принес
ВОДКА ЕСТЬ! ЧТО ЗА ВОПРОС!

Бык продолжил быковать
НАЛИВАЙ ЕДРЕНА МАТЬ!

Прошипела вновь змея
ПОЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ Я

А косой в хлам окосел
На ШАМПАНСКОГО подсел

 Лошади все не сидится, 
Она кружиться и вертИтся 
ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!

Бык не хочет танцевать
НАЛИВАЙ ЕДРЕНА МАТЬ!

А собака громко воет
У неё поет душа
Алкоголь в крови гуляет
ЩАС СПОЮ, МОЛЧАТЬ ВСЕМ ША!


Все напились в хлам и дым
И при этом не забыли крикнуть
ГОРЬКО молодым.*

----------


## Януська

А что разве есть год кролика?

----------


## Януська

*lezi*,
 нет, к сожалению летний сезон у меня только 11 июня открывается, так что ты первая все  проверишь :)

----------


## KAlinchik

> А что разве есть год кролика?



 Ага, он же и год Кота

----------


## olgaring

*Ильич*,
 :Ok:  
кратко , лаконично и юмористично!

----------


## Анюша

*lezi*,
*Ильич*,
 :flower:   :Ok:   :Ok:  

Обращаюсь к ведущим, которые используют в свой работе конкурс с шароварами (в которые шарики запихивают).... Хотела бы его тоже попробовать, да вот такой вопросец назрел (может и глупый, но все же)... шарики раздавать народу не надутые, они надувают сами (так я поняла), а вот как они эти шарики завязывают? Думаю, мало кто умеет шарики без ниток завязывать, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## optimistka17

> а вот как они эти шарики завязывают? Думаю, мало кто умеет шарики без ниток завязывать, или я ошибаюсь?


 Да я просто говорю народу, что если сами без нитки завязать не могут, то могут подойти ко мне или к диджею и мы им поможем(я -то мгновенно эти узлы вяжу) Но подходят крайне редко, сами справляются, так что не бойся...

----------


## Ledi

> Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем, кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.


*Лорик Юрина*,
Поделитесь пожалуйста мелодиями :wink:

----------


## Анюша

*optimistka17*, спасибо за разъяснение и поддержку, обязательно сделаю, шаровары уже на готове. Этот конкурс и для детей тоже подойдет...

----------


## optimistka17

> Этот конкурс и для детей тоже подойдет...


 Вот с детьми поосторожнее.  Тут надо четко учитывать возраст детей.Есть опасность, что дети боятся, когда шарики лопаются. А в конкурсе с шароварами это неизбежно...

----------


## Януська

Звук лопающихся шаров очень многие взрослые тоже не любят. Поэтому я такой конкурс точно проводить не буду.

----------


## optimistka17

> Звук лопающихся шаров очень многие взрослые тоже не любят. Поэтому я такой конкурс точно проводить не буду.


 Зря, Яночка! У взрослых это можно проводить совершенно спокойно... Тем, кому не нравится звук лопающихся шаров , никто не предлагает занять место рядом с участниками. Да и когда шарики лопаются внутри шароваров, звук не такой уж громкий. А эффект от конкурса колоссальный. Я отношу этот конкурс к разряду беспроигрышных. он всегда проходит хорошо... А проводила я его уже не один десяток раз...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Звук лопающихся шаров очень многие взрослые тоже не любят


Если шары до упора не надувать - звук терпимый, а если еще на фоне музыки, то нормально! Неприятно - когда в тишине, неожиданно лопаются шары!:smile: Я жтот конкурс только на видео видела, но он действительно смешной!

----------


## Ладушка

Всем привет! У меня есть фото, где я использую такие штаны... Они сшиты из креп-сатина. на каждые ушло по 2,5 метра ткани... Если молодёжная компания, то использую шары (помешается до 10 штук!!!). Если пожилой народ. то женщины бросают самолетики. а мужчины ловят. Эти штаны и к цыганам подходят, и для казаков и на женщин для восточных танцев. Научите фото выставлять. Правда сделаны с телефона. но разобрать можно. После конкурсов эти же штаны нужно снять. как можно эротичнее под определённую музыку... А так как они надеваются на одежду. то конфуза не происходит и  всё пареходит в танцевальный блок...

----------


## Раюшка

Татьяна, Ильич, какие же вы молодцы... нет слов, одни смайлики... :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Katerinka

Доброго Всем дня!!!
В субботу, проводила свадьбу и решила объединить два, всем известных конкурса в один(мешок и музыкальные инструменты)
Получилось весело  :Ok:  
конкурс мешок мне очень нравиться, но по практике получается немного без концовки что ли..
Нарядились все в вещи и когда предлагаю гостям сфотографироваться и потанцевать в "своих" интересных нарядах, остаются на танец, не скидывая с себя вещи, единицы, а я потом бегаю по всему залу, собираю всё назад в мешок..
И вот, я решила сделать продолжение.. После того как все нарядились, говорю..типа..
«Думаете просто так с Вами наряжались?
Нет..мы готовимся на Фабрику звёзд
Теперь делимся на певцов и музыкантов
Музыканты подходя ко мне за музыкальными инструментами
Поём всем известную песню «Виновата ли я» а я помогаю вам  (ремиксовую версию, можно Ой мороз в ремиксе, тоже хорошо идёт) а в проигрышах танцуем и играем на инструментах»
Потом говорю, что первый отборочный тур прошли все, подходим сдаём реквизиты и получаем фишку во второй тур(даю по шоколадной медальки)

Если кому то интересно могу выложить минусовки

----------


## Katerinka

И ещё..Из реквизитов на Кан-кан сделала "Бразильский карнавал"
Юбки те же, только заместо шляпок цветные парики и маски перьевые(новогодние) и ещё Боа перьевые цветные одеваю..
Беру 5 мужчин, закатываем брюки до колен и вперёд под Самбу

----------


## romashakun

> И ещё..Из реквизитов на Кан-кан сделала "Бразильский карнавал"
> Юбки те же, только заместо шляпок цветные парики и маски перьевые(новогодние) и ещё Боа перьевые цветные одеваю..
> Беру 5 мужчин, закатываем брюки до колен и вперёд под Самбу


Если не трудно скиньте мне мелодию " Бразильского карнавала", я тоже уже не делаю Кан-Кан, и костюмы лежат без использования. Мой адрес: rosinka-l@rambler.ru  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## romashakun

> Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем,  кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.


Лорик Юрина! Пожалуйста, если не трудно скиньте мне паравозик т. е. музыку. rosinka-l@rambler.ru

----------


## Виксия

Лорик Юрина,
А  можно  попросить  у  вас    музыку  на  паравозик.  Заранее  благодарю

----------


## Виксия

Katerinka 
Если  есть  возможность  скиньте  пожайлуста  музыку  Бразильского  карнавала  и  ой  мороз  в  ремиксе  .  Спасибо

----------


## Katerinka

*romashakun*,
*Виксия*,
 Девочки)))обязательно скину..только сегодня не смогу..на рабочем компе нету музыки..на днях тогда, как дома буду

----------


## Очарование

Фотограф рассказал конкурс! Сказал классно прошел! На расстоянии ставим бутылку коньяка, которая и является призом. Участникам раздаем колечки(от детской пирамидки) и они должны колечко накинуть на бутылку на расстоянии!

Меня терзают смутные сомнения, ведь попасть можно и с первого раза.... но на видио не детский азарт был у участников! :Ok:

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Лорик Юрина,
Можно и мне Вас попросить. Поделитесь пожалуйста мелодиями паравозика. Заранее благодарю!   svmelnik130366@rambler.ru

----------


## optimistka17

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения


 Но меня по другому поводу.
 А если при броске кольцо случайно (силачи ведь разные бывают) собьет и разобьет эту бутылку коньяка, тогда как?

----------


## Очарование

> собьет и разобьет эту бутылку


я об этом тоже подумала. но можно кидать и не на бутылку ее как приз можно показать-хотя, тогда смысл теряется

----------


## Элен

Я  видела  этот  конкурс,показался  слишком  быстрым,но  вообщем  люди  действительно  охотно  соревнуются. Только  можно  поставить  не  только  коньяк,а  ещё  баночку  пива,бутылку  вина. Тогда  интереснее,кто  что  возьмёт. И  кольца  каждому  своего  цвета. Может  один  меткий  всё  и  выиграет. Игра  есть  игра.

----------


## Анюша

> Если есть возможность скиньте пожайлуста музыку Бразильского карнавала и ой мороз в ремиксе .


*Katerinka*, если можно, то и мне пожалуйста и карнавал и мороз....

----------


## Анюша

> А если при броске кольцо случайно (силачи ведь разные бывают) собьет и разобьет эту бутылку коньяка, тогда как?


:frown: жалко....

----------


## Элен

Есть  пластмассовые  кольца,у  меня  есть  такие. А  можно  ведь  из  картона  вырезать  и  обклеить  красочно. Если  суть  конкурса  понравилась,то  реквизит  придумать  не  проблема.:wink:

----------


## Марья

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения, ведь попасть можно и с первого раза.... но на видио не детский азарт был у участников!


ой, а мне понравился конкурс, обязательно возьму на заметку. Уверена, азарт будет дикий - на халяву пузырь коньяка...:biggrin: 

а если и разобьется - не беда... вот так мы уничтожаем зеленого змия....

----------


## Раюшка

Так-с.... а как тогда определять очерёдность участников? Ведь у первого бросающего намного больше шансов забрать вожделенный пузырь...., а до следующих игроков ход может не дойти?... значит, этому конкурсу должен предшествовать какой-то отборочный тур, который определит очерёдность....

----------


## Марья

а можно вообще несколько напитков сделать, причем от самых элитных до самых :eek: Представьте - последний пытается окольцевать бутылочку сиропа шиповникового или еще какую микстуру, а еще для прикола - тройной одеколон можно...:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

а очередность сделать как я в пивном конкурсе делаю. Вообще сам конкурс уже для самых активных на свадьбе, а значит очередность в зависимости от количества побед или просто участия

----------


## Раюшка

> а еще для прикола - тройной одеколон можно...


Марина,  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## lezi

Конкурс с колечками делаю постоянно.Я его представляю как проверка гостей на трезвость.Но сначала вечера выбираю ответственного за то,что бы бокальчики гостей были всегда наполнены.Этот человек дудя в большую дудку призывает к наполнению стопочек.Конечно как показывает опыт первые несколько рюмок дудит ответственно,а потом это все уходит на второй план,так как идет развлекательная программа.А мне это и надо,чтоб гости были не совсем пьяные. А где то в середине вечера обьявляю,что сейчас будет проверяться работа это человека.И гости все проходят тест на трезвость.Колечки от детского кольцеброса.Ничего не разбивают.Быват конечно,что если бутылки маленькие,то уронит ее.Но всегда проходит очень азартно.Но у меня алкоголь всегда заказчик покупает.Выставляю 4-5 видов,но разный по крепости и по емкости.(например 0,33 пива,05,джин или коктейль,бутылочка водки или коньяка 0,5,1,5 литра или2,0 литра пива) Если выставлять бутылочки сувенирные по 50грамм,то только сбивает кольцом,т к попасть очень трудно.Трудней попасть на 0,33 и 1,5 литра.Но как показывает практика если есть дети и родители им позволяют в это играть,то на эту емкость попадают именно они.

----------


## Очарование

> а можно вообще несколько напитков сделать


Блин-вместе мы сила!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## lezi

Девочки,мой диджей нашел сегодня пару конкурсов.Но нужен ваш совет,потому как я такое не проводила.1)
1) Бревно называется.Две команды мальчиков 4-5 чел,им между ног на уровне колен ставится тонкая рейка или палка.И они держа ногами бугут все вместе до определенного растояния и назад.Чья команда быстрее.Там еще написано,что они так по лесенкам бегают.
2,)Колдуны и скомарохи.Колдуны на площадке пытаются заколдовать скомарохов(дотронуться до плеча рукой) .Кого заколдовали стоит на месте.А скомарохи своего должны расколдовать т,е пролезть у него с заду на перед между ног и поцеловать в щечку.Только тогда он может продолжать игру.
Скажите,пойдет такое на выпускном в 9 классе.Голова кругом идет уже от этих конкурсов.

----------


## Марья

*lezi*,
 Таня, первый конкурс. возможно и пойдет, а второй, мне кажется, больше для четвероклассников и то если на природе.... много пространства надо

----------


## tatusya

Могу предложить другую игру. Весело проходит и на выпускных и на торжествах, когда гости "созрели". Вызываются 2 команды( учитывайте, что на выпускном девушки приглашаются для игры, которые  не в бальных платьях). Команда юношей и девушек. Девушек должно быть на одну меньше. Звучит музыка.Парни танцуют ,взяв друг друга за плечи. Музыка останавливается, парни должны юркнуть между ног девушек. Парень, оставшийся без девушки выбывает, с собой забирает любую девушку. Одно предостережение- эту игру нельзя проводить на очень пьяной компании. Игра проходит весело, и поверте, не пошло.

----------


## maxcimum

да были у нас уже эти хомячки, сколько можно обсуждать этот бред??? :Vah: 
Прошу прощения за резкость, но что здесь можно было веселого увидеть???

----------


## lesyanew

*lezi*,
Эти конкурсы вызывают сомнения. Я бы не стала такое проводить.

----------


## lesyanew

*maxcimum*,
:biggrin: Полностью согласна!:tongue:

----------


## Анюша

> Там еще написано,что они так по лесенкам бегают.


А эта палка им ничего не поотбивает по лесенкам бегая? если первый край опускается вниз, то второй автоматически поднимается....

----------


## KAlinchik

*lesyanew*,
*maxcimum*,
*AAnn*,
 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  :

----------


## lezi

Спасибо кто откликнулся.Ваше мнение важно,потому как хочется чтоб все хорошо прошло.А раз сама не проводила по этому и спрашиваю.Извините за назойливость.

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, зря вы так забраковали эти конкурсы... Я сейчас представила: во-первых, проползать между ног - вовсе не значит заглядывать девушке в.......; во-вторых, для тинэйджеров это - то, что они любят! 
И, по моему мнению, это вовсе не значит, что ведущий опускается до уровня подвыпившей молодёжи. Это значит - ведущий ПЕРЕВОПЛОЩАЕТСЯ, настраивается на "частоту" своих клиентов...

Не бросайте в меня камни...:biggrin:

----------


## lesyanew

Может кому-то пригодятся эти конкурсы, я их не проводила. Просто просматриваю материал, который мне брат привёз и выкладываю на форуме.


Народная мудрость о настоящем мужчине получила современную трактовку из уст Николая Фоменко: настоящий мужчина должен за свою жизнь "посадить" печень, вырастить живот, "построить" жену. А кто из присутствующих настоящий современный мужчина мы сейчас и выясним. И так, первый конкурс.
Участники конкурса выходят на - игровую площадку.
Для того, чтобы "посадить" печень, нужно "пить ведрами". Кто быстрее осушит с помощью соломинки ведро пива, продолжит борьбу, а проигравший получит утешительный приз.
Участникам вручаются игрушечные ведерки, наполненные пивом, и соломинки. Проводится конкурс.
Следующая ступень на пути к званию "Настоящий мужчина" - выращивание живота.
Выход участников конкурса. Перед каждым на табурет кладут насос-лягушку с укрепленным воздушным шаром.
Ваша задача: за определенное время вырастить огромные животики. А сделать это очень просто - как можно чаще садится на насосы-лягушки.
Проведение конкурса.
Соперником нашему победителю в следующем состязании будет тот, кто первым ответит на вопрос: "Где больше всего жен?" Верно, в гареме!
Верно ответивший и победитель предыдущего конкурса выходят на игровую площадку.
Задача перед вами будет поставлена сложная - "построить" жену. Вернее, жен, ведь вся слабая половина человечества, присутствующая в этом зале, будет рада стать вашими женами. А "строить" мы их будем следующим образом: по команде вы ринетесь в зал и та, кого вы поцелуете, должна будет встать за вами. Таким образом у нас должно образоваться два паровозика. У кого в паровозике будет больше "построенных" жен, тот и получит звание "Настоящий мужчина". Конкурс. Награждение.

----------


## KAlinchik

*lesyanew*,
 Мне понравилось, прикольная интерпретация современного мужчины...
 Одно но.. Ведерки-то разные бывают. Самое маленькое вроде бы вмещает литр где-то...




> Кто быстрее осушит с помощью соломинки ведро пива, продолжит борьбу, а проигравший получит утешительный приз


Проигравший в качестве утешительного приза имеет возможность кратчайшим путем нестись в туалет. А победители-настоящие мужчины терпят и продолжают борьбу!

----------


## Януська

А я алкогольные конкурсы не провожу.

----------


## Марья

> А я алкогольные конкурсы не провожу.


Яеусь, согласна с тобой! Перепивший гость нам же боком и выйдет....

----------


## Марья

Яночка, эк я тебя обозвала.... прости... тороплюсь, корпоратив сегодня

----------


## Элен

*lesyanew*,
 мне  понравился  замысел. :Aga:  Если  вёдра  заменю  чем - воспользуюсь.Спасибо.:smile:

----------


## Sens

А может, "посадить печень" интерпретировать? Скажем, посадить ПЕЧЕНюшку - в рот, например. Кто больше, или быстрее, или с печеньем во рту свистнуть....Тоже небезопасно, но всё ж не ведро пива!

----------


## Djazi

> Мне понравилось, прикольная интерпретация современного мужчины...
> Одно но.. Ведерки-то разные бывают. Самое маленькое вроде бы вмещает литр где-то...


А  зачем полное ведёрко наливать? Даёте им по  баночке 0,5 литра, они сами открывают , выливают в ведёрко и пусть дуют себе из соломинки:) Я провожу иногда этот конкурс,  только с согласия заказчика.  Правда прикольнее смотрится когда ложкой хлебают. И пиво  можно безалкогольное использовать.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Правда прикольнее смотрится когда ложкой


Ой, ложкой хлебать...так можно гораздо быстрее в зюзю нахлебаться....

Я тоже очень аккуратна с алкогольными конкурсами. За всю практику только раза 2 провела. Боюсь непредсказуемых последствий....

----------


## Djazi

> Ой, ложкой хлебать...так можно гораздо быстрее в зюзю нахлебаться....


 А соломинками у меня из одной  банки  команды  по три  человека пьют, тогда  вроде и не так  по много  достаётся каждому, а проходит весело конкурс.



> Может кому-то пригодятся эти конкурсы, я их не проводила. Просто просматриваю материал, который мне брат привёз и выкладываю на форуме.


\
 Спасибо,  отличные конкурсы :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> А соломинками у меня из одной банки команды по три человека пьют, тогда вроде и не так по много достаётся каждому, а проходит весело конкурс



Ну вот этот вариант, на мой взгляд, адекватен. Может и решусь....:rolleyes:

----------


## Мишкина

Девочки! Извините, не была на форуме давно, комп в ремонте, только что перечитала тему...
Конкурс с колечками, которые на бутылки набрасывают... Проводила много раз, ни разу ни одна бутылка не разбилась. Я его провожу так: бутылки ставятся в огромный круг, участник в центре круга и бросает свое кольцо один раз на понравившуюся бутылочку, и попал или нет неважно, кидает следующий, до тех пор, пока последнюю не разыграем.
С детьми тоже здорово проходит, только вместо алкогольных напитков что-нить другое  :biggrin: 

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Снова наткнулась и стырнетила инЭрЭсную весчь!

http://qiq.ru/04/06/2008/books/67998..._book_360.html - так ЭТО выглядит.

а тут мона скачать:
http://rapidshare.com/files/11904199..._Portable_.rar

http:/*************.com/ru/files/5528622 -

----------


## lesyanew

*pypss*,
 :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*lesyanew*,
 А как вам это!)))))))))))))))) Путин! Блеск идейка!

http://qiq.ru/04/06/2008/design/68282/vv_putin.html  - обСчий вид

http:/*************.com/ru/files/5727795 - скачать

----------


## lesyanew

*pypss*,
Прикольно :biggrin:

----------


## lesyanew

*pypss*,
А может лучше на "ты"?  :Oj:  А то как-то шибко официально.:rolleyes: :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

не знаю куда присобачить сцылку на эту тырнетину - смотрите сами
http://www.infanata.org/hobby/oddjob...atreshki..html - это про ЭТО
а тут качать -
http://rapidshare.com/files/10586306...oshka-doll.rar

----------


## Volodя

*maknata*,
 здраствуйте!!! у меня есть куча :rolleyes: тостов свяжемся по аське 374681845

----------


## Танюсик

Привеи всем! Сайт подсказала знакомая.Я воссторге от такого вашего творческого общения и с удовольствием расскажу о своих наработках.Танцевальный конкурс провожу несколько по- другому и он всегда проходит на ура.."Давно мечтаю танцевать"Раздаю листочки  мужчинам:
          Лучший танцор
           Бизнесмен
          Укротитель тигров
          Нефтяной магнат.
          Знаменитый киноактер
Шеф повар
Капитан дальнего плавания
Чемпион по тяжелой атлетике
Самый сексуальный мужчина
Управляющий банком

а женщинам:

Я мечтаю танцевать с лучшим танцором
Я бы очень хотела, чтобы меня пригласил танцевать укротитель тигров.
Я хочу танцевать с нефтяным Магнатом.
Я бы хотела танцевать со знаменитым киноактером.
Я хочу танцевать с шеф поваром.
Я мечтаю танцевать с Капитаном дальнего плавания.
Я хочу танцевать с чемпионом по тяжелой атлетике.
Я хочу танцевать с самым сексуальным мужчиной.
Я мечтаю, чтобы меня пригласил бизнесмен.
Я устала ждать, когда меня пригласит управляющий банком

Приглашаю на танц. площадку в две линии и женщины читают свои пожелания..Соединяются в пары.. И обявляю конкурс: ЗВЕЗДЫ НА СВАДЕБНОЙ ПЛОЩАДКЕ (типа есть телев. конкурсы звезды на льду, на арене цирка и тд. ) В жюри усаживаю молодоженов..классная музыкальная подборка..(Плясовая, лезгинка, африка и тд.) и чудо конкурс обеспечен
Чего только не вытворяют...молодые награждают 3 лучшие пары..

----------


## optimistka17

> классная музыкальная подборка..(Плясовая, лезгинка, африка и тд.) и чудо конкурс обеспечен
> Чего только не вытворяют...молодые награждают 3 лучшие пары..


Если можно, пришли свою подборку музыки,пожалуйста....


> Танцевальный конкурс провожу несколько по- другому и он всегда проходит на ура.."


Спасибо за трактовку. Хочу попробовать..

----------


## Dium

*Танюсик*, *optimistka17*, я тоже делаю этот конкурс, только он называется "Танец моей мечты" ну героев выбираю других, так как раздаю элементы костюмов ребятам, например Остапу Бендеру- кепочку морскую и шарфик... Да проходит на ура! согласна! на выпускном включу в конкурсы тоже  :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> он называется "Танец моей мечты" ну героев выбираю других, так как раздаю элементы костюмов ребятам, например Остапу Бендеру- кепочку морскую и шарфик... Да проходит на ура


Светик! Уточни пожалуйста, какие именно элементы костюмов ты раздаешь и кому....

----------


## Раюшка

Я, я слышала от Светочки об этом конкурсе! Можно брать любых персонажей, на кого найдёшь реквизит - Леонтьев, цыганский барон, джигит, "Мистер Мира" (кстати, мистеру мира можно будет надеть купленный нами на 7 км передничек с набором мускулоФФ:biggrin: )..... Список, думаю, нетрудно продолжить...

----------


## Ильич

> здраствуйте!!! у меня есть куча  тостов свяжемся по аське 374681845


Так давай выгружай руду в ТОСТы мы поищем в ней янтарное зерно....

----------


## Sens

Хочу поделиться наблюдением. Проводила свадьбу с мультимедийным проектором, показывали фильм о знакомстве молодых. А потом я решила еще конкурс провести - подсмотрела его у одного москвича: Небольшие отрезки из старых всем известных фильмов, показываем, потом включаем второй раз, а выбранная пара гостей должны повторить действия на экране.
У меня были отрывки из фильмов "служебный роман", "кавказская пленница", "три мушкетера" и молодожены повторяли знаменитую сцену из "титаника" - где они вдвоем на корме.
Какое удовольствие у людей только от минутного просмотра старых комедий, когда каждое слово - назубок помнят...Всем очень понравилось.

----------


## ruslava

Я тоже провожу танцевальный конкурс: только у меня пары набираются с помощью цветных картинок, разрезанных пополам - одну девочке, другая - мальчику, за короткий промежуток времени должны найти свою вторую половину... это если нужно быстро пары набрать. А если из этого конкурса делать шоу - подойдет ваш вариант:



> Лучший танцор
>            Бизнесмен
>           Укротитель тигров
>           Нефтяной магнат.
>           Знаменитый киноактер


 :Ok:  
Мне понравилось

И вопрос по ходу: вы сразу пары складываете, и все вместе танцуют? или так:
первая: с кем будете танцевать? она: с Нефтяным магнатом... танцуют... 
потом вторая: с кем? с поваром... 
т.е. чтоб присутствовал эффект неожиданности для мужчин: А кто следующий?...
Чтоб нервы щекотало...

----------


## о-ля-ля

Я тоже провожу танцевальный конкурс "Цветные танцы"
купила по полметра крепдешина,разрезала пополам, сделала закрутку по краям и у меня получилось по 2 шарфика шириной 25 см. разногоцвета по 2 шт. :чёрный, белый, жёлтый, зелёный, синий, голубой, розовый, есть ещё оранжевый, но на этот цвет не могу найти музыку.
Вешаю все шарфики на вытянутую руку и выхожу н
в центр за ла ,когда все на площадке танцуют.
чтобы молодым хорошего пожелать ,надо что-нибудь цветное в руках подержать-разбирают все шарфики сразу и тут-то они попались
предлагаю украсить этими шарфами себя-завязывают кто на шею, кто на ногу, кто на голову кто вочто горазд.
дльше звучат музыкальные отрывки, и те чей цвет есть в песне выходят в круг и зажигают по полнлй программе,остальные аплодируют
чёрные-Чёрный кот, чёрные глаза, чёрный бумер
белые-белые розы,белая метелица.
жёлтые-жёлтые тюльпаны,листья жёлтые.
зелёные-
и снится нам ....зелёная, зелёная трава,
Леонтьева был светофор зелёный, всё бегут, бегут а он им светит
(не знаю названия песен и слова у песен всегда путаю, раз не пою сама)
синие- синий иней
голубые-голубая луна.
розовые-розовые розы Светке Соколовой,и розовый вечер
затем аплодисментами выбираем победителей.

когда эта игра на юбилее, то только слова меняю: 
чтобы  имениннику хорошее пожелать,
надо,что-нибудь цветное в руках подержать
а на корпоративе:
чтоб друг другу хорошего пожелать...
у меня в программе мало игр(я больше провожу ряженных), но эту люблю. 
ПРОСТО и весело.

----------

Мусиенко (28.06.2018)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А ещё у цветных танцев есть другой вариант, без шарфиков. Когда все танцуют через небольшие перерывы говоришь слова по цветам.
Чтобы молодым счастья пожелеть. нужно что-нибудь зелёное в руках подержать - и все должны схватиться за что-то зелёное. Потом следующие цвета. На кажддый цвет есть свой стишок.

----------


## Януська

> есть ещё оранжевый, но на этот цвет не могу найти музыку.


Помнишь, такую песенку: Оранжевое небо, оранжевое солнце, оранжевое море, оранжевый верблюд, оранжевые песни, оранжевым ребятам, оранжевые мамы, оранжево поют! Только оригинал ее не танцевальный, но я помню где-то слышала ремиксовочку, надо искать.

----------


## optimistka17

> но я помню где-то слышала ремиксовочку, надо искать.


Dj времена Оранжевой революции на Украине этот ремикс крутили беспрерывно...

----------


## Януська

А можно еще цвета, как-то с годовщинами свадьбы соединить.  
Зеленая (День свадьбы), Розовая (10 лет и 17 лет), Бирюзовая (18 лет), Серебрянная (25 лет), Золотая (50 лет), Красная свадьба (100 лет).

----------


## Януська

> на Украине этот ремикс крутили беспрерывно...


А у тебя нету его случайно?

----------


## optimistka17

Увы...Нет...

----------


## Януська

Жаль! А чья обработка то хоть была, не помнишь?

----------


## optimistka17

Увы. Не помню...
Но попробую узнать у своего диджея

----------


## Януська

Бум, ждать :)))

----------


## Марья

> Помнишь, такую песенку: Оранжевое небо, оранжевое солнце, оранжевое море, оранжевый верблюд, оранжевые песни, оранжевым ребятам, оранжевые мамы, оранжево поют! Только оригинал ее не танцевальный, но я помню где-то слышала ремиксовочку, надо искать.


Анастасия Стоцкая перепела, как раз в ремиксе

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Помнишь, такую песенку: Оранжевое небо, оранжевое солнце, оранжевое море, оранжевый верблюд, оранжевые песни, оранжевым ребятам, оранжевые мамы, оранжево поют! Только оригинал ее не танцевальный, но я помню где-то слышала ремиксовочку, надо искать


я знаю, что эта песня есть и ещё есть "Оранжевый галстук",но я не могу их найти, видимо, потому что очень на ВЫ с компьютором

----------


## Марья

Стоцкая "Оранжевая песня" есть на ЗайцевНЕТ, только что посмотрела. Браво "Оранжевый галстук" тоже наверняка есть там же...

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Стоцкая "Оранжевая песня" есть на ЗайцевНЕТ, только что посмотрела. Браво "Оранжевый галстук" тоже наверняка есть там же...


марья, мне очень стыдно, но можно вопрос? Там ,по этой ссылке надо зарегестрироваться.Когда я делала почтовый ящик мне помогли и на бумажке у меня за писано кокой емейл и пароль. А что такое НИК? это, что ли О-ля-ля. я не знаю логин ник и личка что это?

----------


## KAlinchik

> следующие цвета. На кажддый цвет есть свой стишок


А можно поделиться?:smile:

----------


## Януська

Личка - личный ящик здесь на форуме,
Логин - это имя юзера (юзер - это пользователь).
Логин нужен системе для идентификации пользователя: чтобы войти, например, на форум, требуется ввести логин в специальную строку и подтвердить паролем
Ник - твое имя на форуме: О-ля-ля. (в принципе ник может быть одновременно и логином)

А вообще, если чего-то не знаешь, то идешь на http://yandex.ru/ и задаешь любой вопрос, тебе тут же находится ответ :)

----------


## Spring

*о-ля-ля*,
Вот ссылочка на Оранжевый галстук:
http://muznarod.net/song/6664
Там же Оранжевая песня в исполнении группы Чайф:
http://muznarod.net/song/10317#
Можно послушать прежде чем скачать.

Ник - это о-ля-ля, личка - личные сообщения - они сверху страницы справа. А на zaycev.net регистрироваться не надо.
Не переживай, все когда-то начинали!  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А можно поделиться?


Ой, Алинка, я думала что уже писалось об этом. А может и нет? Сейчас найду и скопирую.

Чтобы счастья огромного молодым пожелать,
Надо что-нибудь зеленое в руках подержать.

Белый цвет – невинность и чистота.
Держись за белый и молодожёнам желай добра.

Чтоб не боялись трудностей, 
Были в настроении прекрасном,
Не скромничайте, а держитесь все за красное.

Чтоб были неотразимы и сексуальны,
чёрный цвет сегодня актуален.

Мечты у всех заветные, мечты у всех красивые,
А чтоб они сбывались, держитесь все за синее.

Чтоб жизнь у молодожёнов была праздником,
Чтоб было море подарков,
Держитесь за жёлтое,  золотое и яркое.

Что не назвали, пусть сбывается ещё быстрее!
Пусть будет жизнь ещё красивее и цветнее!

----------


## optimistka17

Что-то не лежит у меня душа к этим стихам... Не уверена, что у меня лучше получится, но завтра, возможно поробую... Сегодня шкет от компа все время меня выгоняет....

----------


## KAlinchik

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Спасибо, Ириш!  :Pivo:  ( я помню:wink: )
Я пока не натыкалась, но я только половину из всего форума осилила...

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Януська





> Spring


благодарю за помощь, разжевали. попробую проглотить

----------


## о-ля-ля

> А ещё у цветных танцев есть другой вариант, без шарфиков


здесь, на мой взгляд есть подводный камешек: ведь, если человек взял  САМ у меня шарф, то он как-бы согласен идти на контакт и участвовать в танцах, а если у него просто такой цвет в одежде, а мы говорим:"Танцуют все В ЧЁРНОМ"- насилие получается.(здесь надо бы смайлик с хитрой рожичей, но пока не умею, добавляю на словах.
а во-вторых, а вдруг таких цветов не будет? как тогда- и опять-+ рожица,но теперь пусть подмигивает.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Spring


я сейчас скачала "оранжевые песни" но когда пытаюсь их открыть, комп . просит-выберите программу для открытия этого файла! ну для меня это уже запредельно.что делать?

----------


## Spring

*о-ля-ля*,
Странно. Но ничего страшного. Выбираешь тот проигрыватель, который у тебя есть в компе - правой кнопочкой на файл, откроется таблица и там будет "открыть с помощью" - мышкой на эту строчку и на предложенную программу. Надеюсь, все получится.

----------


## Раюшка

http://music70-80.narod.ru/school.htm
"Оранжевая песенка" в оригинале, вдруг кому надо?!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а мы говорим:"Танцуют все В ЧЁРНОМ"- насилие получается.


Нет, там немножечко не так. Там танцуют все. просто они во время танца должны найти в зале чёрный цвет(одежда,обстановка) и за него подержаться. Тоже весело получается и массово. А с шарфиками более красочно. ещё если их сделать побольше и очень яркими. А может, не завязывать, а в руки дать?. Тогда танцуя. они точно будут ими движения всякие делать. Вот красота-то будет!

----------


## Масяня

> А с шарфиками более красочно. ещё если их сделать побольше и очень яркими.


А я себе сделала атрибут не с шарфиками, а с платками (размер 70х70) из разных цветов яркой подкладочной ткани, дёшево и сердито. Использую их:
1. Как галстуки для пионеров
2. Юбилейная (свадебная) карусель. Разделить гостей на несколько пятерочек, один из пятёрки становится в круг - это столб. На него накидывается платок, остальные 4 держат за уголки, музыка, все кружатся. Музыка остановилась - завязать платок, как скажет ведущий (косынкой (у детей банданой), пионерским галстуком,  поясом на талии, перевязать левый локоть, правую коленку).  Потом центр меняется. Прекрасно для того, чтобы вывести людей на танцы. Проходит одинаково весело у детей и у взрослых.
3. На этих отрезах хорошо делать флаги. Только нужно рисовать не фломастерами (растекаются), а маркерами.
4. Для восточных красавиц можно использовать.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А я себе сделала атрибут не с шарфиками, а с платками (размер 70х70)


 :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Курица

Вот, нашла чуть адаптированный мною гороскоп, взятый от кого-то с форума- мне нравится, последние разы брала всегда:
Шуточный гороскоп

Мои возможности огромны –
Сейчас всю правду расскажу.
В очень верном гороскопе
Судьбу  по знакам предскажу!

Так. Вы не сидите скромно,
А отзовитесь в зале  ОВНЫ.  
Вы напьетесь до отвала, 
И уйдете с кем попало.

Молодцы и сорванцы, 
Где у нас сидят ТЕЛЬЦЫ? 
Вам сегодня веселиться.
Улыбаться и звездиться!

Где ребята - удальцы?
Влюбчивые БЛИЗНЕЦЫ?.
С кем-то Вам уединяться,
И , возможно, целоваться.

У зодиака много знаков. 
Теперь хочу я видеть РАКОВ! 
Вам часто с рюмкою сражаться
И, может,  под столом остаться.

Дружно отзовитесь вы,
Цари зверей,  красавцы ЛЬВЫ! 
Вам -  в танцах  эротичные  движения
И вслед -очень интимное предложение

Все посмотрим вправо, влево.
Где у нас присели ДЕВЫ?
Вам сегодня повезет –
Большой мужчина Вас найдет.
Ну, а если Вы мужчина, 
то вторая половина
Будет на сто килограмм 
И отдавит ноги Вам!

Поднимите-ка носы.
Покажитесь нам, ВЕСЫ! 
Вам сегодня удивляться
И всех позже удаляться!

Очередь по всем законам
Показаться  СКОРПИОНАМ! 
Чаще Вы смотрите вниз –
На полу Вас ждет сюрприз!

Здесь все знаки молодцы. 
А где прекрасные СТРЕЛЬЦЫ?
У Вас нынче чудный шанс
С мужа  требовать аванс.
А если Козерог-мужчина –
С жены. Такая вот картина!

К тамаде не будьте строги.
И отзовитесь, КОЗЕРОГИ!
Вам на вечере блистать
Танцами нас покорять!

Поднимут руки пусть скорее,
Без стесненья, ВОДОЛЕИ! 
Вам не воду нынче лить,
А раза в три побольше пить!


Дарят всем свои улыбки 
Замечательные РЫБКИ! 
У Вас сегодня будет клев,
И замечательный улов.

Все о знаках зодиака
Мы узнали, наконец!
В каждой шутке – доля правды.
Тот, кто понял – молодец!

Еще хочу добавить ТЕСТ о том, кто как держит бокал - тоже форумовский:
Тест для гостей "Кто как держит бокал"

Бокалы гости должны взять в руки.
Кто держит бокал в правой руке - это абсолютно правильные люди, но сегодня – на свадьбе …. - после пятой рюмки их легко сбить с этого курса!
Кто держит бокал в левой руке - эти люди часто ходят налево, но не сегодня!
У кого полная стопка - эти люди полностью удовлетворены выбором жениха и  больше всех рады за виновников торжества, поэтому пьют по полной, главное,  было бы что пить!
У кого немного в стопочке или половинка - эти люди малопьющие -  сколько не пьют, все им мало!
У кого "беленькое" в бокалах - эти люди скромные и застенчивые, когда выпьют, все время за стенку держатся!
У кого "красненькое" - вот эти люди - душа любой компании, пьют все подряд!
Кто держит бокал двумя, тремя пальчиками - это осторожные люди, они боятся, что вместо водки им налили минералки, поэтому часто сами себе бокалы наполняют.
А кто держит всей "пятерней" - эти люди обычно не пьют из мелкой посуды - чего мараться, пить, так пить...
Но!
Как бы вы сегодня не держали свой бокал и что бы в нем ни было налито, главное....все мы пьем за здоровье наших молодых! 
Г О Р Ь К О !!!!!
И еще - если вставится таблицей _ Умения идеальной жены. Эти записочки у меня тащил все особи женского пола,  вслух прочитывали, сверяли со своей "КОЧКОЙ" зрения на это дело, говорили - согласны ихи не согласны и рекомендовали ИЛИ прислушаться, или нет невесте к их высказываню, занести в свою копилку умений идеальной супруги, или нет:

1. Уметь завязывать галстук  на любимом муже даже с закрытыми глазами.	2. Уметь   заговаривать любимому мужу зубную боль.
 3. Во время разговора с подругой по телефону обязательно  заниматься еще и чем-нибудь полезным, например, отрывать катышки с любимого пледа мужа.  	4. Не визжать никогда  при виде пауков, мышей и лягушек.
5. Уметь красиво, не падая, перепрыгивать через лужу с двумя хозяйственными сумками в руках.	6. Успевать качественно  сделать себе маникюр, пока муж прочитывает подборку анекдотов в любимой газете.
8. Различать флаги футбольных клубов «Спартак», «Зенит», «Динамо», «Локомотив» и ЦСКА.	7.Знать не менее десяти восторженных эпитетов и регулярно употреблять их, восхищаясь эрудицией мужа.
9. Если муж, не дай Бог, подхватит воспаление легких, а в доме не окажется банок, суметь так покрыть поцелуями спину, что банки и не понадобятся.	10. Совершенно не разбираться в мехах и не суметь  отличать кролика от шиншиллы в подаренной мужем шубе.
11. Успевать разогреть котлеты за то время, пока муж моет руки, вернувшись с работы.	12. Уметь определить фазу в электрической розетке.
13. Собирать все газеты с кроссвордами, а потом  так ненавязчиво подсказывать мужу слова, когда тот разгадывает очередной кроссворд.	14. Различать по запаху водку на лимонных корочках от водки на березовых бруньках. 
15. Без сомнения, съедать пенки от молока, потому что выбрасывать их жалко, а муж их терпеть не может. 	16. Успевать находить  в сумочке мобильный телефон,  пока позвонивший муж не озвереет после десятой попытки соединения.                                                                                                                      
 17. Уметь отличать радиатор от карбюратора.	18. Если сломается стиральная машина, суметь постирать носки мужа вручную.
19. Не любить театр, филармонию и всякие картинные галереи и при этом отдавать предпочтение бильярдным клубам, боулингу и залам с игровыми автоматами.	20.         Самостоятельно суметь найти не менее десяти реабилитирующих мужа объяснений, откуда на его рубашке появились следы губной помады.
           21. Не интересоваться зарплатой мужа и радоваться тем деньгам, которые он раз в месяц приносит в д	22. Если сломается газовая плита, суметь поджарить яичницу на утюге.
23. Знать не менее трех рецептов народных снадобий от облысения.	24. Успевать «нарисовать» себе глаза, пока муж, стоя на балконе, выкуривает первую утреннюю сигарету.
25. Иметь в словарном запасе не менее десятка возгласов восхищения и радовать ими мужа, оценивая его сексуальные способности.	26. Уметь  своим дыханием подогреть бутерброд для любимого мужа.
27. Не смеяться в присутствии мужа над анекдотами, которые рассказывают чужие мужчины.	28. Заботиться о состоянии волосяного покрова ног мужа, всегда вовремя делать ему  эпиляцию.
29. Во время чтения любимых детективов заниматься еще и каким-нибудь полезным делом, например, вязать мужу свитер.	30. Разбираться в воинских званиях и во время рассказов мужа о своей армейской службе не переспрашивать, кто главнее: старшина или ефрейтор.
(Ура, встали, хоть не в таблице, но все же...Вставила побольше, чтобы можно было из чего выбрать...
Правда, подводка мне не очень, посоветуйте что-то получше, а?:frown:

----------


## Раюшка

Танюша-Курица, гороскоп - супер!!!! :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Кому лень учить стихи (мне почему-то часто так бывает :biggrin: ), можно обыграть гороскоп в прозе. Беру за основу этот текст и поехали....

По восточному гороскопу каждый год символизируется, каким то животным. Всего их 12. Человек, родившийся в этот год имеет определённый характер. Мне не терпится узнать, кто находится в этом зале.
Козочки, представьтесь, пожалуйста. Козочки нежно и тихо блеют. Они капризны.
Лошади, дружно хором – Иго-го! Лошади – работяги.
Змейки, как вы шипите. Змея – это мудрость.
Дракончики, постучите ногами и скажите: «Я – дракон!»
Драконы блистают в своей профессии.
Коты, помяукайте, покажите свои ушки. Это те, кто гуляют сами по себе.
Тигры, порычите. Любят власть
Быки, помычите. Они натуры горячие.
Крысы, пошуршите. Честолюбивые.
Петушки, прокукарекайте. Любят. Когда их хвалят.
Прогноз на этот год. Первая половина года будет напряжённой, будет началом трудного восхождения для достижения своих целей. Вторая половина года даст возможность почувствовать себя на высоте положения. Женщин ожидают романтические увлечения, и они почувствуют себя помолодевшими и желанными.
Собачки, полайте. Это люди самые верные.
Поросята, похрюкайте дружно. Самые доверчивые!
Обезьяны, покривляйтесь. Вы – душа общества!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А вот ещё для знакомства. Память девичьяЮ не помню, может уже был. Ну ладно, повторюсь.

Надо очень быстро вспомнить

И друзьям своим напомнить
Месяц свой, в каком родился.
Это очень пригодится!

1.	Мягкий знак поставлен раз,
То отметить это дело
Вы сейчас готовы смело!

2.	Если в месяце, друзья, 
Промелькнула буква Я,
Поскорей вставайте,
Рюмку выпивайте!

3.	Если кое у кого
В месяце есть буква О,
Надо со старанием
Поддержать компанию!

4.	Месяц ваш на букву М,
Значит, тоже нет проблем!
Поскорей давайте
С нами выпивайте!

     5. В вашем месяце случайно
Оказалась Н в названье,
Значит, нужно поскорей
Выпить рюмку за друзей!

6.	Вспомним месяцы свои
И найдём в них букву И!
Кто нашёл, вставайте  дружно,
Поднимать бокалы нужно.

7.	Призадумайтесь слегка
И найдите букву А!
Кто нашёл, тот без хлопот
Съешьте вкусный бутерброд!

8.	Буквы в месяце смотрите
Е скорее отыщите!
Кто нашёл, тот поскорей
Рюмочку себе налей!

9.	В месяце есть буква Л,
Значит, счастлив ваш удел!
Чтобы стало легче жить,
Надо выпить, закусить!

10.	Если букву С встречаем,
То по полной наливаем!
Пригубим за свой успех,
А выпить приглашаем всех!

----------


## optimistka17

До чего много оказывается есть зацепок, чтоб призвать народ выпить... А чтоб приостановит попойку, интересно есть методы?

----------


## KAlinchik

> А чтоб приостановит попойку, интересно есть методы?


Активные игры и конкурсы, на мой взгляд...
Или интересует именно застольная часть?

----------


## optimistka17

> интересует именно застольная часть


Ага! Интересует!. Уж очень не люблю пьяную публику....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Уж очень не люблю пьяную публику


А кто ж ее любит -то?!
Я часто использую вещи  " просто пообщаться"
Например, пусть расскажут мне, какая невеста и какой жених, опять же кричалки разные отвлекут...

Только иногда могут быть претензии, что типа даже не поели, но я просто и сама не напрягаю..
 А потом, Люмил, тот, кто захочет "нажраться" в любом случае сделает это, что б ты не предпринимала...

----------


## klass

Я ближе к финалу, когда натанцевались уже, нигрались в активные игры, провожу застольный конкурс "Имени Зураба Церители" - на самую оригинальную композицию из шариков для моделирования, на тему "Любовь-морковь и молодожены". Причем сразу оговариваю, что время ограничено (пока звучит "Песня о счастье" Золотухина), и главное в нашем конкурсе - это название композиции. С радостью учавствуют и стар и млад, радуются, что не надо из-за стола выходить, фантазия под  конец вечера не знает границ, да такие шедевральные произведения получаются - загляденье! Затем вывожу в центр зала, каждый объявляет название, плюс свои комментарии и гостей. Потом всю эту красоту дарим молодым, фото, призы самым-самым.... Всегда проходит на ура!

----------


## Мишкина

[QUOTE=klass;1217958]Я ближе к финалу, когда натанцевались уже, нигрались в активные игры, провожу застольный конкурс "Имени Зураба Церители" - на самую оригинальную композицию из шариков для моделирования, на тему "Любовь-морковь и молодожены". 
Здорово! Конкурсы с шарами провожу разнообразные и всегда много шаров заказываю, а вот обэтом не думала... Обязательно воспользуюсь на первом же банкете. А вот, кстати, и для всех выпускных конкурс -замечательный!!! Спасибо.

veta_31@mail.ru

----------


## Анюша

> на самую оригинальную композицию из шариков для моделирования, на тему "Любовь-морковь и молодожены"


 а шарики для моделирования - это длинные?

----------


## optimistka17

Я вчера вроде как обещала предложить свой вариант по цветам.
Выполняю обещание....


Молодые ,сегодня бесспорно прекрасны
Самые лучшие, это всем ясно
В сиянии глаз-все краски лета
А вся наша жизнь-разного цвета.

Предлагаю белый цвет найти-
Символ юности и символ чистоты
За что-то белое вам надо быстро взяться,
При этом можно улыбаться...

А в красном цвете спрятана любовь
Так пусть она взволнует кровь
Чтобы в любви прожить много лет 
Найдите алое, возьмитесь вы за красный цвет

Синее небо над головою
Без облаков такое большое
Быстрее беритесь за синий цвет,-
К морю стремитесь вы или нет?

В оранжевом цвете,-бескрайность полей
Оранжевый цвет ищите скорей
Солнцем согрет любой колосок
Бросаем взгляд на запад, восток.

Весной все новое рождается,
Зеленым цветом распускается
Быстрей зеленый цвет найдите,-
Лужайку рядом ощутите

А вот розовые щечки 
Есть у сына и у дочки,
Но не трожьте вы детей
За розовый цвет беритесь скорей.

Желтый цвет-он золотой
Богатство он несет с собой!
За желтый цвет скорей беритесь
В надежде, что обогатитесь...

Может, не все цвета ощутили
Но бегали быстро, вот так пошутили
Чуть-чуть кутерьма, ну и что же?
Хлопнем себе мы в ладоши.

----------


## klass

> а шарики для моделирования - это длинные?


Да, длинные и разноцветные. Вначале, во время встречи молодых, раздаю гостям и делаем "Радугу". После меей короткой, но пламенной речи, молодые проходят под "радугой", гости дополнительно посыпают лепестками роз и т.д.... Заранее прошу войдя в зал сложить шарики, например, рядом с DJ, а затем уже использую для конкурсов. Два в одном!

----------


## Анюша

> Да, длинные и разноцветные. Вначале, во время встречи молодых, раздаю гостям и делаем "Радугу". После меей короткой, но пламенной речи, молодые проходят под "радугой", гости дополнительно посыпают лепестками роз и т.д....


ага, я как раз хотела спросить кто их надувает (сомневаюсь, что кто-то без насоса их надует), а они оказывается еще в самом начале используются в качестве арок для молодых, я правильно поняла?

----------


## Януська

Ребят, а никто не знает песню, где употребляются фиолетовый и красный цвета?

----------


## klass

> ага, я как раз хотела спросить кто их надувает (сомневаюсь, что кто-то без насоса их надует), а они оказывается еще в самом начале используются в качестве арок для молодых, я правильно поняла?


Абсолютно верно!:smile: Причем, молодожены их сразу заказывают надутыми в фирме по украшению зала. Мне остается только попарно эти шарики перекрутить, чтоб длиннее были.

----------


## lesyanew

*Януська*,
 Л.ТРУБЕЦКОЙ - ВИШНЯ КРАСНАЯ.
Елена Кукарская - Красная Смородина.
ВИРУС - ФИОЛЕТОВЫЙ ЗМЕЙ.
Акула - фиолетовая пудра

----------


## Элен

Красная плесень - Фиолетовая корова:biggrin: 
Пиастры Флинта - Фиолетовый цвет
Пропаганда - Фиолетовое небо
Сергей Поляков - Фиолетовая
Никита Джигурда - Фиолетовая роза

----------


## Элен

Паскаль - Красная лента
Гуляй Поле - Рубаха красная
Красная Армия Всех сильней
Шуфутинский М - Калина красная
Валерий Шунт - Красная Феррари
София Ротару - Красная стрела 
С.Коржуков - Роза красная
Виктор Королев - Красная рябина
Алексей Языков - Красный трактор
Земляне - Красный конь
Ласковый май - Красный лимузин
Эдита Пьеха - Красный автобус
Андрей МИХАЙЛОВИЧ Губин - Красный цветок

----------


## Януська

Спасибо девочки!!!

----------


## Элен

*Януська*,
 если  что-нибудь  из  этого  нужно - напиши,отправлю.:wink:

----------


## Януська

Спасибо, Ленчик! А что из этого самое танцевальное, что б народ попрыгать-поплясать мог?

----------


## Элен

> Спасибо, Ленчик! А что из этого самое танцевальное, что б народ попрыгать-поплясать мог?


Фиолетовый  змей - очень  танцевальная,мы  её  иногда  просто  крутим  на  танцах,Красный  трактор - это  переделка  песни  о  чёрном  бумере:biggrin: Есть  компании,которые  только  так  колбасятся  под  неё. :Aga:  Остальные - либо  медленные,либо  по  тематике  левые.:confused:

----------


## Раюшка

> Фиолетовый змей - очень танцевальная,мы её иногда просто крутим на танцах,


Ооой, вот это ужО интересно. Ленчик, а мне можешь выслать только эту песенку?  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  - в качестве подхалимажа...:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Раюшка! А ты от Леночки получишь и мне перешлешь, правильно?

----------


## цветок

> Фиолетовый змей - очень танцевальная


Элен! Вышли и мне пожалуйста!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

фиолетовый змей-
http://www.worryaboutyou.com/?q=%D4%...+%E7%EC%E5%E9+
красный трактор-
http://www.worryaboutyou.com/?q=%EA%...0%EA%F2%EE%F0+

----------


## Мишкина

*Иринка Бафф*
Спасибо тебе огромное за ссылочки! А кто еще подскажет веселенькие "Цветные" песенки?

----------


## Sens

"Черные глаза" Айдамир Мугу,
есть еще пародия на эту песню - "Красные глаза" - очень зажигательная

----------


## Элен

*Раюшка*,
*цветок*,
*optimistka17*,
 :wink:

----------


## цветок

Спасибо тебе огромное !

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, я завтра решила сделать танец жениха с холостяцкой жизнью, ну, и полезла в свои папки посмотреть, что за музыку я скачала с форума. Нашла слова холостяцкой жизни - "я подарю тебе танго", и решила посмотреть, что у меня есть из танго в ноутбуке.
Так вот, скажу я вам, слова первого куплета песни Сердючки "Танго" идеально подходят под танец с холостяцкой жизнью... 
Я заливать в файлообменники не умею, думаю, эту песню легко найти на "Зайцах". Если не найдёте - писаните мне в личку, я вышлю (если кому-то это, конечно, надА).

----------


## KAlinchik

*Раюшка*,
 Раечка, кинь мне, если не трудно. А то я что-то даже песни такой не припомню....

----------


## Раюшка

Алинка,
http://www.zaycev.net/pages/1315/131583.shtml,
качай на здоровье!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Раюшка*,
 Спасибо, Раюша!  Прикольненько...:biggrin:

----------


## syaonka

Раюшка, расскажи , пожалуйста, как ты обыгрываешь этот танец!

----------


## Раюшка

Иринка, ещё не обыгрывала, это будет заФФтра, но планирую так: когда украдут невесту, и свидетели, жених и гости выполнят парочку заданий "террористов", сказать: "Я открою вам секрет: на самом деле террористы были наняты, как вы думаете, кем? Холостяцкой жизнью. Эта строптивая дама никак не хочет мириться с потерей Ромы и хочет вернуть его себе. У неё есть сейчас последний шанс соблазнить жениха... Она хочет с ним станцевать...". Думаю, что после танца, поприставав к жениху, она должна легонько "швырнуть" жениха в объятия невесты, признав своё поражение...
Холостяцкой жизнью думаю нарядить парня какого-нить... Наряд - типа мадам Брошкиной... шляпа какая-то вычурная, с цветочками-розочками, вся такая в кружевах-оборочках... Дело в том, что я на этой неделе поехала на наш рынок 7 км, но поздно: контейнера многие были закрыты, и шляпу для Брошкиной я не купила. Поэтому думаю попросить гостей нарядить Холостяцкую жизнь, используя вещи, снятые с себя, с гостей, а также подручный материал... У меня во время одного конкурса таким образом султанов наряжают, прикольно получается, и все довольны...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Раюшка*,
  5 баллов! :Ok:  
 И реквизит практически не нужен...

----------


## syaonka

Раюшка !Молодец! Здорово придумала! :Ok:  :biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Раюшка

Девочки, спасибо за тёплые отзывы. Для меня это очень важно. :flower:

----------


## klass

У меня есть такой номер, провожу давно, и до сих пор не могу отказаться, т.к. народу нравится, проходит всегда хорошо. Для начала прошу мужчин оглядеться вокруг, и если они согласны, то поаплодировать: в нашем зале собрались самые блестящие дамы! Мужчины радостно хлопают в ладоши. Далее троим "блестящим" предлагаю выйти в середину зала, звучит песня из "Блестящих", а я объявляю: встречайте, группа "Блестящие"! Девочки начинают танцевать, я на них надеваю эротические фартуки, и резко останавливаю танец словами: "Стоп, что это такое? Это не группа "Блестящие"... и затем более пафосно: "Встречайте группу "Виа Гра!". (свои слова пишу кратко, пытаюсь изложить главную линию). Девочки начинают еще более радостно выплясывать, и после припева я вновь резко все останавливаю. "Стоп! Растанцевались... конкурс-то не в этом заключался"... А вот в общем-то конкурс. И далее проводится конкурс с девчонками. Два варианта:
 1. на поедание конфетки. Девочки, посмотрите на небо, и представьте, что над вами красивое звездное небо... и вдруг, буквально с неба вам на ладошки (подставляют ладошки)... падает... (они говорят обычно "звезда")... халява! Халява в виде конфетки. Нужно съесть конфетку, и крикнуть "Горько". Кто вперед. (фантики нужно сразу забирать "не мусорьте в приличном ресторане", и еще конфетки нужно покупать не приторно-сладкие, желательно начинкой суфле). В общем, девочки стараются, кричат "Горько" (или "поздравляем").... Затем мы аплодисментами решаем, кто победил, т.к. я "пока убиралась, проглядела". А далее объявляю, что никто не победил, т.к. девчата так накинулись на конфетки (вот что значит халаява!), что прослушали главное условие: сказать как называлась конфетка, которую они только что уплели. Все посмеялись, а девчата получают призы за потрясаюзее воображение выступление от группы "Виа Гра".
2. Девчата по очереди отправляются целовать мужчин. Дается каждой по 20 секунд (звучит музыка), а мы считаем, кто больше успеет поцеловать. 
Первый вариант мне уже надоел, да и многие ведущие нашего славного города эту приколюшку переняли, и девочки начали читать название конфет. Сейчас работаю со вторым вариантом. 
Не знаю, насколько получилось все подробно и понятно описать. Сами понимаете, сезон + семья  (у меня маленький ребенок, со временем проблема, часов в сутках не хватает)

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые, выпала минутка – перелопачиваю  книгу из серии «1000 советов от КП» - С.П.Афанасьев «Супервечеринки, или 1000 часов радости и веселья»(М, АСТ-ПРЕСС)
Запишу то, что, что в той или иной мере привлекло внимание:
-	Час поиска единомышленников. Все встают в круг, сжав руки в кулаки. Кто-то начинает медленно рассказывать о том, что он любит, что не любит, от чего его просто трясет…И как только он произнесет первое предложение, те, кто думает так же, разжимают кулак и выставляют 1 палец. Затем  вторая фраза, третья. И так до тех пор, пока не найдется первый, разжавший все 10 пальцев. Это и будет наиболее близкий человек. (Что-то в этом есть…Как использовать? М.б. на серебряных-золотых свадьбах, чтобы показать сходство вкусов? На юбилеях, выведя в круг друзей юбиляра? Или просто пусть полежит эта мигра в загашнике, когда-нибудь пригодится…)
-	Вопросы со смещенной логикой (Выбрала лишь несколько не совсем избитых):
-	Что у Адама спереди, а у Евы сзади (буква А);
-	Назовите противоположный пол (потолок);
-	Что теплее шубы(две шубы);
-	Когда человек бывает деревом (когда он со сна) – нет, тут нечего выбирать – все с бородой до пят!
-	Турнир полиглотов или Перевод с иностранного на иностранный (возможно, можно на выпускном что-то взять для «особо продвинутых» выпускников):
 «Играть будем так:я стану говорить вам, что иностранное слово обозначало в родном языке,а вы должны будете произнести его вслух – примерно так, как это делали у него на родине.
-кажите на латыни ЧИСЛО (номер);по-персидски ПЛАТОК(шаль);по-немецки ЗМЕЯ(шланг);на латыни БОЛЬШЕ(плюс);по-шведски КОРОТКОЕ ПЛАТЬЕ(кофта);по-румынски ВОДА С МЕДОМ(морс);по-французски КИРПИЧ(брикет); на латыниНАРОДНЫЙ(популярный); по-татарски ВЫГОДА(лафа);на древнегреческом ОБЕЗБАЛИВАЮЩИЙ(анальгин);по-осетински ПРОСТОКВАША(кефир);по-эвенкийскиОБУВЬ(унты); по-итальянски СТОИМОСТЬ(валюта),ОТЛИЧНО(браво)ЧЕРВЯЧКИ(вермишель); по-арабски ДОХОД (харчи);на латыни ВЫПРЯМЛЕНИЕ (эрекция), ГНИЕНИЕ (кариес); по-французски ОБЖОРА(гурман).ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ(АВАНТЮРА),ХИЛЫЙ,НЕМОЩНЫЙ (дебил); 
и т.п. на трех страницах. Нет, в этом что-то определенно есть – заставляет ум напрягаться…
-	Расследование № 5, или Что сказал покойник? (на логически выведенное окончание известной истории, имевшей место быть с известным человеком). Например:Как-то Фаина Раневская со всеми своими домашними и огромным багажом приехала на воекзал. Когда носильщик доставил весь багаж к вагону, Раневская сказала:»Жаль, что мы не захватили пианино!» «Зачем?»-спросил, вытирая пот, один из близких. КАКОВ БЫЛ ОТВЕТ РАНЕВСКОЙ («На пианино я оставила билеты…») Там 20 исторических анекдотов(мне понравился про Наполеона, который, в ответ на желание подчиненного подать книгу ему с верхней полки, п.ч. «Я выше Вас» ответил:»Не выше, а длиннее!» и плюс 4 стр. анекдотов без логичного завершения, которые надо додумать. Один помещаю:  Мужчина зрелого возраста- девушке: «Когда вы улыбаетесь, у меня возникает большое желание пригласить вас к себе.» «Ах ты, старый Дон Жуан!» - возмутилась та. КАКОВО ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ? ( Нет, я – стоматолог!)
-	Игры-розыгрыши: «Взбесившийся кенгуру»Ведущий говорит, что сейчас будем показывать пантомиму. ! человек выйдет за дверь, там ему сообщат, какого зверя он будет изображать, потом он вернется в комнату и без слов, только мимикой и жестами, покажет, например, зайчика. Но ведущий, перед выходом за дверь, предупреждает всех, что загадан будет, например, кенгуру, но чтобы все собравшиеся ни в коем случае не называли это животное. Ну, не знаю…Может.  На очень тупую компанию подростков и прокатит…Хотя…
«Неуклюжий бегемот»  Ведущий шепчет каждому на ухо название какого-нибудь зверя . Все – в кругу, крепко держа друг друга под руки.. Тот, кто  услышит название своего животного, должен резко присесть.   Но стоящие рядом не должны допустить, чтобы он вырвался из их цепких объятий. (На самом деле всем сказано БЕГЕМОТ. И после слов типа заяц, кот, слон звучит БЕГЕМОТ – и все падают…
Можно тоже у детей и подростков в лагере, на лужайке… Остальные приколы злые и обидные . Их не буду описывать.   
-	Розыгрыши в виде пари : «Спорим, я смогу?»
-	…дотянуться языком до уха (просто лизнешь ухо соседа);
-	…прыгнуть выше холодильника (подпрыгиваешь чуть, все равно холодильники не прыгают вообще);
-	…разделить число 33 пополам без остатка, чтоб было два целых числа (вертикальной линией на бумаге);
-	…поставлю пустую бутылку посреди комнаты, а потом заползу в нее АГА, ЭТО КРУТО…НА БАНКЕТЕ ПОСЛЕ 43 РЮМКИ ПРЕДЛОЖИТЬ…ШУТКА! ((ЗАПОЛЗТИ НАДО НЕ В БУТЫЛКУ, А В КОМНАТУ).

Ну вот  - и «книжке конец».  И за эту фигню я отдала 140 рублей?    Лучше бы на форуме на эти деньги посидела…

----------


## KAlinchik

> Час поиска единомышленников


Эта игра подходит для небольшой компании, остальным не будет видно пальцы играющих и в итоге могут потерять интерес к игре..



> Турнир полиглотов или Перевод с иностранного на иностранный (возможно, можно на выпускном что-то взять для «особо продвинутых» выпускников):
> «Играть будем так:я стану говорить вам, что иностранное слово обозначало в родном языке,а вы должны будете произнести его вслух – примерно так, как это делали у него на родине.
> -кажите на латыни ЧИСЛО (номер);по-персидски ПЛАТОК(шаль);по-немецки ЗМЕЯ(шланг);на латыни БОЛЬШЕ(плюс);по-шведски КОРОТКОЕ ПЛАТЬЕ(кофта);по-румынски ВОДА С МЕДОМ(морс);по-французски КИРПИЧ(брикет); на латыниНАРОДНЫЙ(популярный); по-татарски ВЫГОДА(лафа);на древнегреческом ОБЕЗБАЛИВАЮЩИЙ(анальгин);по-осетински ПРОСТОКВАША(кефир);по-эвенкийскиОБУВЬ(унты); по-итальянски СТОИМОСТЬ(валюта),ОТЛИЧНО(браво)ЧЕРВЯЧКИ(вермишель ); по-арабски ДОХОД (харчи);на латыни ВЫПРЯМЛЕНИЕ (эрекция), ГНИЕНИЕ (кариес); по-французски ОБЖОРА(гурман).ПРИКЛЮЧЕНИЕ(АВАНТЮРА),ХИЛЫЙ,НЕМОЩНЫ Й (дебил);


мне эта игра кажется очень заумной для нынешнего поколения выпускников



> Игры-розыгрыши: «Взбесившийся кенгуру»


опять же для небольшой компании.



> «Неуклюжий бегемот»


Сама иногда провожу подобное, только загадываю ежа.
В-принцине хохот обеспечен, но не привлекать чересчур нарядных присутствующих..



> поставлю пустую бутылку посреди комнаты, а потом заползу в нее АГА, ЭТО КРУТО…НА БАНКЕТЕ ПОСЛЕ 43 РЮМКИ ПРЕДЛОЖИТЬ…ШУТКА! ((ЗАПОЛЗТИ НАДО НЕ В БУТЫЛКУ, А В КОМНАТУ).


РЖУНЕМАГУ!

----------


## ruslava

*Курица*,
 Танюш, у вас такой опыт огромный, что вам уже в пору самим *Настольную  книгу тамадейства* писать! У меня прошла уже пора покупок  книжек - я поняла, что все они перепечатаны с Интернета. А конкурсы-Розыгрыши-шутки такие, что "Проведёте - стыдно станет" (это цитата кого-то из форумчан)

Меня еще бесит, что почти после каждого описания такого дурацкого конкурса (я имею в виду тех, что в книжке или в инете), стоит обязательная приписка: подходит для нетрезвой компании... особенно весело, если гости подвыпившие....
Та и дурню понятно, если подвыпившие, да еще и тесный круг, так там что угодно мутить можна, все пойдет! Только видео потом на трезвую голову не показывайте - а то прибьют...:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Только видео потом на трезвую голову не показывайте - а то прибьют...


Эт точно! :Ok:  Причем и тебя и оператора!

----------


## lezi

Тестик по цветам от Зайцева.Не знаю в какую темку пришлепать решила сюда.
из недр интернета
Кто пришел в одежде красного цвета? Это люди радостные, красивые, независимые, ценят полноту жизни. Всегда готовы к любви, в смысле, к большому чувству. Предпочитают отпуск и каникулы проводить на юге. 

Кто в одежде белого цвета? Часто наивные, честные люди, с незапятнанной репутацией, добрые и порядочные. Предпочитают отдыхать среди снежных равнин и белых медведей. 

Черный цвет одежды говорит о том, что перед нами талантливые люди, которые способны околдовать абсолютно всех. Любят черную икру и черный кофе. Сексуально привлекательны, плодовиты во всем! Отдыхать любят на даче у любовников. 

Одежда синего цвета гарантирует у их обладателей благородное происхождение, романтичность. Это верные, славные люди, переживают буквально за всё и за всех. Отдыхать любят везде, лишь бы лететь самолетом или плыть на корабле. 

Кто пришел в одежде желтого цвета? Это люди приятные, теплые, романтичные, но... коварные. Из украшений предпочитают золото. Стремятся занять место в высшем сословии. Отдыхать любят на "Золотых песках". Слушать любят "Золотое кольцо", любят, чтобы их называли "Золотце". 

Зеленый цвет наряда говорит о том, что это люди, обуреваемые надеждой и мечтой. Всегда свежи и привлекательны.

----------


## Марья

> Турнир полиглотов или Перевод с иностранного на иностранный (возможно, можно на выпускном что-то взять для «особо продвинутых» выпускников):


вот это интересно.... для затравки. Только подводку интересную сделать, типа (превое что в голову пришло) "Мы часто сами даже и не подозреваем - насколько мы умные и образованные. Вот взять хотя бы иностранные языки... С анлийским паришься-паришься, лишь бы троечка за четверть не вышла, а если задуматься, то в каждом из нас спит полиглот, надо тоько разбудить.... ну и поехали....
Для застольной трепотни очень даже пойдет. Скопировала...

----------


## Ильич

> Холостяцкой жизнью думаю нарядить парня какого-нить... Наряд - типа мадам Брошкиной... шляпа какая-то вычурная, с цветочками-розочками, вся такая в кружевах-оборочках... Дело в том, что я на этой неделе поехала на наш рынок 7 км, но поздно: контейнера многие были закрыты, и шляпу для Брошкиной я не купила. Поэтому думаю попросить гостей нарядить Холостяцкую жизнь, используя вещи, снятые с себя, с гостей, а также подручный материал... У меня во время одного конкурса таким образом султанов наряжают, прикольно получается, и все довольны...


Рая, оборочки - это чисто женская холостяцкая жизнь.. А мужская дожна быть в брючном костюме, в пивом, вместо веера - банный веник...с о следами помады на лице и спине, с надписью на груди Kiss me! короче у нее должны быть все атрибуты беззаботной холостяцкой жизни При этом можно выпустить семейную жизнь, в семейных труханах, растянутой майке, с пивом... рыбой, пеленками и пр. Пусть  спорят две жизни....

----------


## Раюшка

Ильич, но сама холостяцкая жизнь представлена в образе дамы, которая вцепилась в жениха и отдавать не хочет, а так - мужик получается...

А то, что она одета в оборочки-рюши, не мешает ей держать в руках холостяцкие радости - бутылку пива, например. Вчера наряжающие, кстати, сунули "холостяцкой жизни" в руки бутылку водоФки...

----------


## Ильич

> анюш, у вас такой опыт огромный, что вам уже в пору самим Настольную  книгу тамадейства писать! У меня прошла уже пора покупок  книжек - я поняла, что все они перепечатаны с Интернета. А конкурсы-Розыгрыши-шутки такие, что "Проведёте - стыдно станет" (это цитата кого-то из форумчан)


Никто никогда в книге ничего нового и хорошего не напечатает.
Книги пишутся не для того чтобы делиться опытом, а для зарабатывания дененг.

----------


## Ильич

> вот это интересно.... для затравки. Только подводку интересную сделать, типа (превое что в голову пришло) "Мы часто сами даже и не подозреваем - насколько мы умные и образованные. Вот взять хотя бы иностранные языки... С анлийским паришься-паришься, лишь бы троечка за четверть не вышла, а если задуматься, то в каждом из нас спит полиглот, надо тоько разбудить.... ну и поехали....
> Для застольной трепотни очень даже пойдет. Скопировала...


Можно переводить непереводимое.... Например ГОРЬКО - Kiss please!

----------


## Курица

> Рая, оборочки - это чисто женская холостяцкая жизнь.. А мужская дожна быть в брючном костюме, в пивом, вместо веера - банный веник...с о следами помады на лице и спине, с надписью на груди Kiss me! короче у нее должны быть все атрибуты беззаботной холостяцкой жизни При этом можно выпустить семейную жизнь, в семейных труханах, растянутой майке, с пивом... рыбой, пеленками и пр. Пусть спорят две жизни....


Боюсь, Ильич, что после такого танцевального спора жених ПРОЗРЕЕТ :Vah:  , сравнив, и назаврта же, после первой брачной ночи, опять подаст заявление в ЗАГС...Теперь уже - на развод...:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> Боюсь, Ильич, что после такого танцевального спора жених ПРОЗРЕЕТ , сравнив, и назаврта же, после первой брачной ночи, опять подаст заявление в ЗАГС...Теперь уже - на развод...


 :Ok:   :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## lilsing

Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста,какой конкурс или забаву можно провести с друзьями жениха, прежде чем назначать их охраной невесты?

----------


## syaonka

*Раюшка!* Загляни  в личку!:smile:

----------


## mamulka

Спасибо огромное за всё, столько интересной информации, идей и номеров вы все подаете и дарете совершенно бескорыстно, это так здорово!
Скоро и я буду выставлять много интересного, просто всё нету времени, а поделиться хочу и с удовольствием, вот, к примеру первое. что под руку попало:
Поздравление от панков на юбилей:
 Мы ребята непростые, все в металле мы. крутые
мощные как танки,а зовемся ПАНКИ!
зарулили к вам. ребята, ненадолго мы, однако
бьем цепями и челом
шлем дружбанский наш поклон
самой клувой, супер-стильной, большегрудой, сексопильной
ты -блок-бастер, ты-наш оратор,
ты-крепкий орешек, ты-нащ терминатор,
ты-птица "вот такого полета"!
ты-душа компании и всего народа!
без понтов мы тебя поздравляем,
держи и дальше свою "планку высоту"
и без лишних базаров предлагаем
вступить в наши тесные ряды!

Подпись: Твои дружбаны и наш нерушимый панковский союз

может кому и пригодится, надеюсь............

с приветом мамулька

----------


## Курица

> может кому и пригодится, надеюсь


Скопировала, спасибо! Вот будет у меня клиент лет 50 (юбиляр), ОРЕШЕК КРЕПКИЙ - и грянем панковское...А почему нет?:wink:

----------


## HAMMER

> Книги пишутся не для того чтобы делиться опытом, а для зарабатывания дененг.


Полностью согласна. В своё время накупила штук 10 книжек, перечитала, и поняла - перепечатывают друг у друга, только обложки меняют, да названия.

----------


## HAMMER

> можно выпустить семейную жизнь, в семейных труханах, растянутой майке, с пивом... рыбой, пеленками и пр


Прикольно. Только вот что им делать? Суть событий как развернуть, чтоб смешно было?

----------


## HAMMER

Ребята. Подскажите пожалуйста что-то новенькое для дружков на выкуп туфли. 
У меня было в комплексе: дружка трёт салфетку на коленях у дружка; дружок таскает её со стула на стул в разных позах; дружок танцует стриптиз; две команды одевают дружков (эстафета). Команда дружка и ком. дружки состоящие из 4 чел. получают атрибуты и кто быстрей... Первые одевают шапочки в рюшах, вторые-слюнявчики, третьи-соски, четвёртые-памперсы. Потом я говорю, чтоб в жизни всё делали молодые сами, иначе с такими помошниками, вот так будут выглядеть их дети. ( обычно дружки в этот момент выглядят забавно: шапки задом на перёд, памперсы завязанные, т. к. застёжек не смогли найти. Или тоже на выворот оденут.) Короче надоело мне это всё.
Может кто чем свеженьким поделится?

----------


## Инна Р.

Раюша в темке про реквизит подсказала - танец с подносом - пусть зажмут между собой и танцуют!

----------


## Adel

> У меня во время одного конкурса таким образом султанов наряжают, прикольно получается, и все довольны...


А у меня на одной свадьбе один молодой человек для этого конкурса до трусов разделся и танцевал довольный своим героизмом, а все остальные довльны этим не были и обвинили меня в том что конкурс пошлый:frown:

----------


## maxcimum

Раюшка, скачала песню, прослушала. И вот думаю, все хорошо, но там в первом куплете поется "Здравствуй, Вера, Андрбша, здравствуй" - имена как-то не в тему. Ты так и пускала запись?
А кто-то выкладывал уже танго для холостяцкой жизни, никто не даст ссылочку?  :Oj:

----------


## Adel

> мне понравился замысел. Если вёдра заменю чем - воспользуюсь.Спасибо.


По вопросу пива  :Pivo:  - одна моя знакомая все время проводит этот конкурс, и вместо пива нарочно наливает напиток похожий по цвету (квас напр.) И безопасно и реакция пьющих бывает очень оригинальной - одни с обидой ребенка возмущаютс я Это не Пи- и- во!!! :Tu:   Другие - Мы за рулем!:redface: и много др.

----------


## Курица

Иринка, попробуй - я выставляла в Файлах @mail.ru -http://files.mail.ru/cgi-bin/files/fuploadupload=1&folder=1&1213546660244 http://files.mail.ru/MO54KQ-Ссылка для скачивания ТАНЦА С ХОЛОСТЯЦКОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ
НЕТ, сама попробовала - не получается . Ирин, пиши эл. адрес - вышлю.

----------


## Элен

Вот  хотела  с  вами  посоветоваться. Как-то  прочитала,что  очень  хорошо  идёт  конкурс  со  стриптизом  юбиляра. Т.е.  делается  манекен  именинницы,вместо  лица  фотография. Я  тогда  мужа  попросила  и  он  выпилил  мне  манекена  такого  красивого,весь  на  сборочках,шурупиках. Я  специально  вещички  выбрала  более  подходяще,а  в  самом  конце,прямо  в  корсаже  сделала как-бы карман,и  туда  запихивала  платье,которое  при  снятии  корсажа  рассыпалось  в  оборочках.Т.е.  сначала  это  смотрелось,как  грудь  в  корсаже,зрители  ожидают,что  сейчас  наступит самое  то,а  тут  платье. Ну  нарядили  и  на  юбилее  решила  провести. Вышли  несколько  мужчин  и  я  задавала  вопросы  об  имениннице,кто  ответит  правильно,тот  и  имеет  право  снять  следующую  вещь. Сначала  вроде   ничего  и  подгикивали  гости ,а  когда  вместо  обнажённой  женщины  открылось  платье  я   начала  читать  стих "должна  быть  в женщине  какая-то  загадка..." И  сказала  мужу,пусть  твоя  жена  всегда  будет  для  тебя  загадкой  и  т.д. Но  посмотрела  на  реакцию  гостей,что-то  видно  не  совсем  правильно,не   было  того,чего  я  ожидала. Правда,потом  я  немного  повернула  ситуацию,сказав,что  раз  любимая   не  продемонстрировала  стриптиз,значит  мужу  отдуваться  и  потом  уж  он  выдавал. Но  осадок  неудачи  остался,да  и  манекен  теперь  как-то  не  при  делах  пока. Может  посоветуете,что  в  конце сделать?

----------


## Раюшка

Леночка, прочла мужу твою просьбу. Моментально услышала ответ: "Это публика такая... Идея верная - грудь и не должна была открываться взору публики... Могут для прикола вместо груди появиться две крышки от кастрюль или две наклейки с фигурами из трёх пальцев... Ну, и платье - тоже фишка классная, себя не грызи и не бери в голову".

А у моего супруга очень неплохая интуиция и здравый рассудок, между прочим. Он часто даёт дельные и ценные советы...

----------


## Марья

> А у меня на одной свадьбе один молодой человек для этого конкурса до трусов разделся и танцевал довольный своим героизмом, а все остальные довльны этим не были и обвинили меня в том что конкурс пошлый


а я просто, как доходит до предела разумного, говорю - Стоп, музыка и гостям объявляю - Остальное пусть останется загадкой....

----------


## Мишкина

> а я просто, как доходит до предела разумного, говорю - Стоп, музыка и гостям объявляю - Остальное пусть останется загадкой....


Тоже всегда так говорю. Раздеваться не разрешаю НИКОГДА!

----------


## maxcimum

> НЕТ, сама попробовала - не получается . Ирин, пиши эл. адрес - вышлю.


Курица, пишу адрес: ogolira@rambler.ru 
Иннуля мне вчера слова холостяцкой жизни, которые включают ПЕРЕД танцем отправила, если здесь то же самое, то у меня уже есть:rolleyes: .

----------


## Раюшка

А что по поводу Леночки-Эленочки? Мне тоже стало интересно ваше мнение... мы с Леной ждём ваших советоФФ!

----------


## Элен

*Раюшка*,спасибо. Немного  отлегло...
Хотелось  бы  узнать  и  другие  мнения,а  также  варианты  использования  реквизита  и  концовки  сего  действия :Ha:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,



> ТАНЦА С ХОЛОСТЯЦКОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ


Танюша! Можешь и мне скинуть, если не трудно?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Курица,
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Курица 
> ТАНЦА С ХОЛОСТЯЦКОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ
> 
> Танюша! Можешь и мне скинуть, если не трудно?


Татьяна, и я в очередь становлюсь! Чё-то я пропустила, а теперь найти немогу. )))))))))
И я хочу про жЫсть холостУ!
fifafyka@gmail.com

----------


## lesyanew

*Курица*,
Ой, и мне можно танец с холостяцкой жизнью.
lesya_new@rambler.ru

----------


## Курица

Девочки! Ирине (Максимум) и Алине (Калинчик) выслала. Пупсику высылала д в а ж д ы. Не получили? Я в файлы на Mail.ru выставляю, кому "Вожатскую мастерскую" рассылала, таким образом, все получили, правда 1 чел. ответил, что немного повозиться пришлось. Посмотрите на почте, отпишитесь, а? А Лесику отправлю.

----------


## maxcimum

Татьяна, я ссылку получила, только там стояло время скачивания, которое уже прошло на момент получения письма. В итоге я все-таки что-то скачала, но это что-то не открылось :) А что там было - танец или слова?

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Курица*,
 Танюш((((((( я плЯчу - нЭту!

Может на этот яШтЫк попробовать?
fifafy@yandex.ru

Танюш, у меня последняя буквА игрек - может из-за этого никак не состыкуемся?

----------


## Курица

Лесик, отправила и ТАНЕЦ С ХОЛОСТЯЦКОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ, И ГОЛОС ХОЛОСТЯЦКОЙ ЖИЗНИ. Напиши, как получишь!

----------


## Курица

Ирина, pupss, смотрите, отправила опять...:frown:

----------


## Курица

http://files.mail.ru/RH7Z1T - это и пупсику  И ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ НУЖДАЮЩИМСЯ - Я ПРОВЕРИЛА, РАБОТАЕТ -ссылка для скачивания И ГОЛОСА, И ТАНЦА (ШУТОЧНОЕ "ТАНГО" ХОЛ. жИЗНИ

----------


## maxcimum

Танюша, все получила, спасибо огромное!

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Курица*,
Танюша, СПАСИБО!)))))))))))))

----------


## lesyanew

*Курица*,
Татьяна, на ящик чёт не хотит идти, а ссылка скачалась. Спасибо большое!!! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Курица*,
 Танюша! Я получила еще вчера,немного не до того было, чтоб отписаться!!!! Спасибо огромное!!! :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Танюша!Скачала!Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## милена

*Курица*,
 Танюша!!!!Большое спасибо  за песню.:smile:

----------


## syaonka

хочу вам рассказать одно из китайских поверий.
Почему обручальное кольцо носят на безымянном пальце?

Большой палец означает родителей.
Указательный - братьев и сестёр.
Средний - тебя самого.
Безымянный - твоего супруга/супругу.
Мизинец означает твоих детей.                                                                                                 Только Бог мог придумать такое чудо.                                                                               Сперва, сложите вместе ваши ладони, средние пальцы при этом должны соприкасаться внешними сторонами.
Затем остальные 4 пары пальцев просто соприкасните подушечками (большой к большому, указательный к указательному и так далее).
Игра начинается, следуйте моим указаниям, но не забывайте, что из пяти пар пальцев одновременно можно отрывать друг от друга только два пальца.
Попробуйте оторвать друг от друга подушечки больших пальцев, которые означают родителей. Получилось? Это произошло потому, что все люди в своей жизни болеют, а в ее конце - умирают. Этот разрыв символизирует то, что наши родители когда-то навсегда уйдут от нас.
Теперь сложите подушечки больших пальцев вместе, а затем оторвите друг от друга подушечки указательных пальцев, которые символизирует братьев и сестёр. Получилось? Это произошло потому, что у них тоже есть (или будут) свои семьи ради которых они покинут нас.
Теперь сложите подушечки указательных пальцев вместе, а затем оторвите друг от друга подушечки мизинцев, которые означают ваших детей. Получилось? Рано или поздно наши дети заведут собственные семьи и уйдут от нас.
Тем не менее, сложите подушечки мизинцев вместе, и теперь попробуйте оторвать друг от друга подушечки безымянных пальцев, на которые мы одеваем обручальные кольца. Будете удивлены, но эти два пальца нельзя разомкнуть совсем (не отрывая друг от друга другие пальцы), потому что они символизируют мужа и жену, и то что вы всю жизни будете соприкасаться во всем.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тем не менее, сложите подушечки мизинцев вместе, и теперь попробуйте оторвать друг от друга подушечки безымянных пальцев, на которые мы одеваем обручальные кольца. Будете удивлены, но эти два пальца нельзя разомкнуть совсем (не отрывая друг от друга другие пальцы), потому что они символизируют мужа и жену, и то что вы всю жизни будете соприкасаться во всем.



 Не знаю... У меня получилось разомкнуть совсем....:frown:

----------


## Раюшка

> Попробуйте оторвать друг от друга подушечки больших пальцев, которые означают родителей. Получилось? Это произошло потому, что все люди в своей жизни болеют, а в ее конце - умирают. Этот разрыв символизирует то, что наши родители когда-то навсегда уйдут от нас.


Ириш, а вот об этом не наДА!:frown:

----------


## Мишкина

Я говорю так: вы выросли и сегодня вы уходите из родительского дома, потому что создаете свою семью ....... Ну а про 
*Этот разрыв символизирует то, что наши родители когда-то навсегда уйдут от нас.*
точно не стОит.

----------


## Марья

> Ириш, а вот об этом не наДА!


я все время говорю - рано или поздно мы вырастаем и отрываемся от своих родителей....

----------


## Марья

> Не знаю... У меня получилось разомкнуть совсем....


Значит средние пальцы не правильно сложила. Я теперь на всех свадьбах, если у кого-то разрываются безымянные, проверяю, все время оказывается, что средние пальцы не по большой фаланге соединяются. Стоит исправить - все классно получается

----------


## KAlinchik

*Марья*,
 Если делать звездочкой, расстопырив пальцы и локти  развести до упора, тогда тяжеловато, но все равно может выйти

----------


## syaonka

> я все время говорю - рано или поздно мы вырастаем и отрываемся от своих родителей....





> Значит средние пальцы не правильно сложила. Я теперь на всех свадьбах, если у кого-то разрываются безымянные, проверяю, все время оказывается, что средние пальцы не по большой фаланге соединяются. Стоит исправить - все классно получается


 :Aga:

----------


## Элен

Ребятки,подскажите  что-нибудь  насчёт  манекена,а...:rolleyes:

----------


## olgaring

*Элен*,
 Просто как вариант ....
Накидываешь на юбиляра покрывало , никто не должен знать , что под покрывалом ещё находится манекен. Заранее договариваетесь с гостями и загадываете вещь , которую юбиляр должен снять с себя . Когда под покрывалом выводите юбиляра , объясняете ему (ей) , что нужен от него стриптиз , но не совсем обычный ,он должен отгадать вещь , которую загадали гости ( это покрывало ) , каждый раз ошибившись , снимается названная вещь ( мы то знаем , что с манекена , а гости  нет ....

----------


## Курица

Очень смешно прошел для друзей жениха конкурс "Пока горит свеча". Невеста вручила двум друзьям жениха в знак своего расположения по красивому яблоку со стола, а я, вспомнив этот конкурс, предложила (это было уже после  N-ой рюмки им съесть эти яблоки на скорость,причем делать это (откусывать и жевать) можно только при горящей свече (по свечке и по зажигалке в руки, и...ЭТО НАДО БЫЛО ВИДЕТЬ!Брызги сока по сторонам, задувание свечки соседа с разбрызгиванием кусочков, пассы руками, заслоняя свою свечу, подбадривание со стороны гостей...Насмеялись от души... Яблоки были - таки съедены. Огрызков в них не оказалось Победила мужская дружба!:biggrin:

----------


## solist64

Когда-то в одном из сборников встретил застольную кричалочку. Поется на мелодию Зайка моя. Универсальная вещь. Можно  "перевернуть" на любую тему. Предлагаю для свадьбы.

Звучит фонограмма «Зайка моя». Когда я поднимаю левую руку, зрители кричат: «С Мы Вас любим», а когда правую руку  – «Уважаем!»

Мы говорим……………………………………….
Дружно кричим…………………………………...
Рюмки нальем……………………………………….
Все пропоем………………………………………
Прямо с утра ………………………………………..
Крикнем «Ура!»…………………………………...
Праздника ждем…………………………………..
Вновь пропоем…………………………………….

Припев:
Все на свадьбу к вам пришли. И подарки принесли.
Без подарков в этот день никак нельзя.
Много добрых теплых слов, каждый гость сказать готов – 
Собрались здесь настоящие друзья!

Радостно  всем……………………………………..
Нету проблем……………………………………..
Гости друзья……………………………………..
Большая родня……………………………………..
Много конфет…………………………………….
Всем шлем привет………………………………..
Дружный народ…………………………………..
Все без забот………………………………………

Припев:
Все на свадьбу к вам пришли. И подарки принесли.
Без подарков в этот день никак нельзя.
Много добрых теплых слов, каждый гость сказать готов – 
Собрались здесь настоящие друзья!

----------


## KAlinchik

*solist64*,
 А припев им раздаешь на листочках, или сам поешь?

----------


## solist64

*KAlinchik*,
 Это кричалка. Т.е. весь текст от меня, кроме двух слов.

----------


## KAlinchik

*solist64*,
 Т.е. я правильно поняла, что припев ты поешь сам?

----------


## solist64

Да! Я иногда позволяю себе попеть! И не только кричалки!
Хотя последнее время проблемы со связками. Кстати может кто-нибудь что-нибудь подскажет!

----------


## KAlinchik

*solist64*,
 Сереж! Мне понравилась твоя кричалка! я ее сохранила в свой материал...
 :Ok:

----------


## Мишкина

*solist64*
Сергей! А я незамедлительно использую в эту же субботу на свадьбе! СПАСИБО!!!  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Можно "перевернуть" на любую тему. Предлагаю для свадьбы.


 Кричалка Супер! Большое спасибо...

----------


## syaonka

*solist64*
мне тоже очень понравилось! :Ok:

----------


## Раюшка

solist64, Сергей, и мне понравилось!!! Тебе - респект и уважуха :Ok:  , появляешься на форуме довольно редко, но метко - сразу с интересным неизбитым материалом.... :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## solist64

Землякам,*Мишкина*,особый привет! Всем спасибо за добрые слова!
 Я вообще недавно на этом форуме. Вначале стараюсь прочитать все а потом предлагать то чего нет. А то некоторые, извините за грубые слова, "переливают" из пустого в порожнее, а другие, типа "Мэтры"только дают рецензии, которые иногда обижают людей. А это лишнее. Скромнее надо. Видел я их видео. Я думаю так, понравился материал, скажи спасибо, бери и работай. А не понравился, ну помягче надо. Хороших ведущих осталось очень мало, а люди хотят праздника! Так пусть они его получат! А вообще-то вы все молодцы! Очень много интересных идей есть откровенно "бородатые", как и я, но в интерпретация очень интересна. И поповоду моего вопроса о связках(голосовых). Никто не сталкивался с этой проблемой?

----------


## syaonka

*solist64* 
Когда после активных новогодних вечеринок у мужа пропал голос, и не востанавливался неделю, ему посоветовали "Фолиминт".Голос появился.Теперь "Фолиминт" у нас всегда с собой.Как только чувствуем,  что начинаются проблемы с голосом, сразу таблеточку в рот и можно жить .Попробуйте!

----------


## solist64

*syaonka*,
 Доброе  утро! Спасибо!

----------


## Ильич

*solist64*,
Респект и уважуха!
Подскажите ленивому, где взять минус "Зайки"?

----------


## Ильич

> как и я, но в интерпретация очень интересна. И поповоду моего вопроса о связках(голосовых). Никто не сталкивался с этой проблемой?


Тебе надо заниматься не самолечением, а к фониатору - есть такой специальный врач. У меня кум поет и имеет массу проблем по этому делу. Я уточню его координаты и свяжу вас.
За критику спасибо... Полезно.:smile:

----------


## Мишкина

> Припев:
> Все на свадьбу к вам пришли. И подарки принесли.
> Без подарков в этот день никак нельзя.
> Много добрых теплых слов, каждый гость сказать готов – 
> Собрались здесь настоящие друзья!


Сергей! А припев тоже можно кричать, мне кажется. Догадаться не трудно! Завтра попробую и расскажу. Думаю можно так - каждое последнее слово пусть кричат. И слово "пришли" тоже можно крикнуть. Как думаете? :wink:

----------


## Марья

*solist64*,
 Сергей, я в восторге и от кричалки тоже! Теперь локти грызу, что не могу себе это взять (раз ты в Тюмени работаешь)

 а по поводу проблем со связками - тебе надо подружиться со Светланой из Тольятти, она в этом году такое пережила, что я себе только в страшных снах вижу - в разгар новогоднего сенокоса полная потеря голоса. И  через два дня она все-таки заставила свой голос работать....
Я думаю, по части советов бывалых - она сможет помочь. Либо в Тюмень приезжай, здесь в поликлинике нефтяников есть фониатор и в Патрушево, говорят, тоже.....

----------


## Марья

> Землякам,Мишкина,особый привет!


А я?.. А как же я?.. :frown: 180 км - это ж рукой подать. Вон Светланка из Радужного 1300 км, а все равно землячка. А у меня мама родом из Кургана, бабуля у стадиона "локомотив" жила...

----------


## Мишкина

*Марья!*
Кстати, Марья! Следующим летом женится мой брат (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу) - пара красивая, девочку не очень хорошо знаем, а он у нас парень хороший - футболист. Короче, свадьба будет в Тюмени - я рекомендовала, есствно, тебя. :rolleyes: Возразить он права не имеет! :biggrin:  Поэтому,  может свидимся, да и в Тюмени бываем иногда, землячка!  :Aga:

----------


## Марья

> да и в Тюмени бываем иногда, землячка!


Интерееееесно.... а вот с этого места поподробнее.... в Тюмени бываем, а почему до сих пор мы не знакомы? где бываете? щас еще для полного угара окажется, что совсем поблизости - я в 3-м микрорайоне живу, окола Пермяковского моста

----------


## Мишкина

*Марья*
Как только соберемся в Тюмень - я сообщу. Познакомимся обязательно!  :Ok:   А если ты в Курган намылишься - культурную программу обеспечим!  :Pivo:   :Ha:   :Pivo:  :biggrin:  :Ok: 
Не сомневайся!!!

----------


## веселючка

А я иногда провожу на свадьбах такую застольную игру (может быть её уже здесь выкладывали)
Игра – пожелание. 
Мы много желали молодым – удачи и успехов, исполнения желаний счастья, здоровья, …. А сейчас мы поиграем в игру-пожелания. Я вместе с пожеланиями буду называть какой-либо цвет – вы должны найти этот цвет в своей одежде или в одежде окружающих, дотронуться и не отпускать пока я не назову следующий цвет.
• Чтобы счастья огромного молодым пожелать,
Надо что-нибудь зелёное в руках подержать….
• Белый цвет – невинность, чистота.
Держись за белый и молодым желай добра.

• Чтобы ребята не боялся трудностей, 
Был в настроении прекрасном, 
Не скромничайте, а держитесь все за красное….
• Чтоб жених был неотразим и сексуален, 
Черный цвет сегодня актуален
• Мечты у невесты заветные, Мечты у неё красивые,
А чтоб они сбывались, держитесь все за синее.
• Чтоб жизнь ребят была праздником, 
 Чтоб было море подарков,
Держитесь за желтое, золотое, яркое.
Что не назвали, пусть у ребят сбывается ещё быстрее!
Пусть будет жизнь красивей и цветнее!

----------


## веселючка

А распределение обязанностей провожу так:
Молодожёны с подноса выбирают себе по 3 фрукта. Далее их набор оглашается
ЛИМОН: Мой удел такой вот скромный – зарабатывать лимоны.
АНАНАС: Буду ананасы кушать, деньги тратить, тешить душу.
МАНДАРИН: Моя такая долька – мыть посуду только.
АПЕЛЬСИН: Апельсин в постель и кофе – в этом деле стану профи.
БАНАН: Страсти буду разжигать – стриптиз буду танцевать.
ЯБЛОКО: Мне супруга(у) искушать, чтоб детишек нарожать.

----------


## optimistka17

СЛИВА- Не считайте поступок за диво
Уборку с улыбкой я сделаю мило(Посуду с улыбкой я вымою мило)
ВИНОГРАД- Не ожидая особых наград
Принесу с рыбалки рыбешек отряд
АБРИКОС  Для меня драгоценности-то не вопрос
Приоденусь я , не задирая нос
ГРУША-Родителей по-прежнему я буду слушать
Молочное я приготовлю, позову всех кушать
ПЕРСИК-Есть плод любви, есть повод страсти
Семью уберегу я в дни ненастья


Вдруг кому пригодятся мои дополнения(то,то сходу, не особо заморачиваясь..)

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Подскажите ленивому, где взять минус "Зайки"?
> __________________


Ну, Ильич,ну даёт!!!:biggrin:  а наш сайт-то тогда зачем? он ващет называется"минусовки"МСК, то есть,а мы находимся на его форуме....   :Aga:  ....жмём в левый верхний угол с любой страницы -там есть такой значок  с буквами МСК и муз.ключом,попадаем на главную страницу сайта,в левом углу жмём "коллекция минусовок",в поиске задаём ключевое слово"зайка моя"-находим 2 разные минусовки,думаю,что вторая поближе к оригиналу будет....скачиваем,и наслаждаемся!

----------


## Марья

*веселючка*,
*optimistka17*,
 ну девчонки, ну даете!!!  :Ok:  А потом собираем этот фруктовый набор в красивую корзиночку, присовокупляем коробочкку конфет и бутылочку вкусненького винца и отправляем это все великолепие вместе с молодоженами в их гостиничный номер для новобрачных. А если еще со словами что здесь как то выкладывались про первую брачную ночь - вааааащу суупер!!!  :flower:  Это вам обоим, только во множественном числе....

----------


## Ладушка

*Иринка Бафф*,
 Закачала себе. "Зайку" Спасибо всем! :flower:

----------


## unlana

*Марья*  - а какие слова про первую брачную ночь? Что то я пропустила...Подскажите,плиз.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Ну, Ильич,ну даёт!!!  а наш сайт-то тогда зачем? он ващет называется"минусовки"МСК, то есть,а мы находимся на его форуме....   ....жмём в левый верхний угол с любой страницы -там есть такой значок  с буквами МСК и муз.ключом,попадаем на главную страницу сайта,в левом углу жмём "коллекция минусовок",в поиске задаём ключевое слово"зайка моя"-находим 2 разные минусовки,думаю,что вторая поближе к оригиналу будет....скачиваем,и наслаждаемся!


Та я ж местный унутренний за забор не хожу по чужим темам не брожу... Жахаюсь усех... Вот испросил, а меня и послали... кнопочки жать...

----------


## syaonka

*Ильич* 
Я Вам отправила на почту минус!Сойдёт?:smile:

----------


## solist64

> solist64,
> Респект и уважуха!
> Подскажите ленивому, где взять минус "Зайки"?


По этому поводу я особо не заморачивался. Взял караоке, убрал "подсказку", чуть опустил по темпу, чтоб гости успевали сообразить. и вперед!

----------


## Ильич

Получил СПАСИБО!
Я сам не поющий.. медведь оттоптал мне все уши.. но применить попробую с  музыкантом...

----------


## Марья

> а какие слова про первую брачную ночь? Что то я пропустила...Подскажите,плиз.


к сожалению я себе не скопировала. Обсуждалась тема провожания молодых со свадьбы и девчонки (не помню кто) выкладывали стихи про первую брачную ночь. Теперь и сама не знаю - где искать...

----------


## solist64

Кстати по поводу кричалки: За это надо выпить, то у меня главный свадебный стол всегда завершает ее: "ПОЕХАЛИ!!!" Имнравится командовать - промахов не было ни разу!

----------


## веселючка

Хотела бы внести свою лепту по поводу проводов молододёнов со свадьбы. Вот один из вариантов:
Со свадьбы провожая вас
Желаем мира, счастья, прочего...
Подарок дарим вам от нас,
Желая беспокойной ночи.
Чтоб ни на миг не разлучились
Во время брачной ночки
Молодожены! Облачитесь
В волшебную сорочку
Под музыку молодоженам выносят ночную сорочку огромного размера,чтобы молодые оба смогли в нее войти. В один рукав продевает руку невеста, в другой-жених. Гости аплодируют.
 Чтобы вам было веселее,
Чтоб чувствовать себя смелее,
Корзинку эту получайте,
Да не злоупотребляйте!
Молодоженам подают корзинку, красиво украшенную,в которой бутылка шампанского,фрукты, конфеты, свеча, зажженная на свадьбе
 Желаем радужных вам снов,
И много нежности желаем,
Вручаем много вам цветов,
Чтоб жизнь была цветущим маем.
Хотим удачи пожелать
И завтра утром ждем опять.

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо, Веселючка. Кто знает,, может и я когда пошью ночную сорочку, чтоб пара молодых поместилась... Тогда и стихи пригодятся....Они твои? Или нашла где-то?

----------


## веселючка

*optimistka17*,
 Если честно, не помню, где нашла, может даже и здесь на форуме, т.к. читаю его уже довольно давно, но точно не сама написала, хотя сама пишу стихи, точнее раньше писала, давно уже не пробовала. А сорочку мне сшила свекровь, но не для этого момента, а для шоу "Поцелуй в рубахе".

----------


## optimistka17

> а для шоу "Поцелуй в рубахе".


 А вот об этом, поподробнее ,пожалуйста. Если сорочку можно еще как-то использовать, то тогда она у меня должна побыстрее появиться...

----------


## веселючка

*optimistka17*,
 Сегодня для молодых приготовлено много подарков и сюрпризов. И вот один из них, бесплатное шоу «Поцелуй в рубахе!» Как тут не вспомнить святое слово «халява», но для молодых любовь – не просто слово, это состояние души, а, как говорят врачи, это даже болезнь.
Я предлагаю вам примерить рубаху! Не подумайте ничего плохого, просто в народе говорят, что счастливые люди рождаются в рубашке.
(Молодым предлагается большая белая рубаха, жених просовывает руку в один рукав, невеста – в другой. Молодые стоят плечом к плечу.)
Про влюблённых говорят, что они на седьмом небе от счастья, поэтому я предлагаю вам поцеловаться, чуть-чуть отрвавшись от земли.
(Молодожёны взбираются на стулья)
Первый урок, небесный поцелуй. Гости приготовились кричать «Горько!»
(Жених и невеста целуются).
Но, чтобы от высоты не закружилась голова, я предлагаю с небес опуститься на … воду.
(молодые спускаются со стульев, в это время ведущий выдаёт большой спасптельный круг, в который встаёт жених и невеста.
Урок второй, поцелуй морской. «СОС!!! Поцелуйтесь в засос!»
Про влюблённых говорят, что они похожи как две капли воды, как близнецы, как китайцы. Кстати, вы знаете, что такое поцелуй по-китайски? Это когда вы целуетесь, а все работают. Гости, потрудитесь крикнуть самое популярное свадебное слово «горько» по-китайски: «Гарька!»
(Звучит китайская мелодия. Гости кричат, молодые целуются)
Нет сомнений, за столом сидят миллиард двести пятьдесят миллионов человек! Кстати, на свадьбе целоваться по-китайски – хорошая примета к многодетной семье! Но соловья баснями не кормят, и я предлагаю поцеловаться по-американски: вы целуетесь, гости кушают! Самый аппетитный поцелуй! Горько!
(Звучит американская мелодия, молодые целуются)
Раздразнили аппетит молодых, такое ощущение, что мы на корриде и вот сейчас увидим горячий испанский поцелуй. Сначала вы дразните друг друга поцелуями в щёчки, а потом целуетесь в губы. Гости, а вы в такт музыке постукиваете каблуками и хлопаете в ладоши! Поцелуй по-испански! Горько!
(следует поцелуй под испанские мотивы)
Настал черёд русского поцелуя и, перефразировав классика, позвольте крикнуть: «Целуются все! Всем влюблённым-горько!»

----------


## optimistka17

Поняла, спасибо. Но,думаю не каждая пара молодых на такую серию прелюдных поцелуев согласится... Что-то меня пока останавливает за это браться...

----------


## веселючка

*optimistka17*,
 Да, молодые разные бывают, но для этого мы с ними и встечаемся задолго до свадьбы и оговариваем даже такие моменты.

----------


## lilsing

Приветик!!! Хотела как то разнообразить конкурс с застольными песнями, и вот что получилось: Разбиваю народ на 2 команды, выбираю командиров(самых коринастых, но и весёлых!), повязываю им на головы  ленты,одному- красную, второму-синюю, все вместе придумываем командам названия, и поехали...кто кого перепоёт(пока одни поют, другие песню придумывают). В итоге все молодцы но победителей выбрать надо... Я вызываю двух командиров. Спрашиваю у них, как обычно мужчины выясняют отношения, правильно, при помощи кулаков... Но мы сделаем всё очень красиво, я выдаю им профессиональные перчатки- красные и синие.  Вызываю 4 дам, делаю из них ринг, обнянув их лентой(получается как настоящий! ) Выдаю боксёрам по девушке которых расставляю по углам повязав им на пояса соответствующие ленты... Затем обьясняю правила ведения боя(пока юбьясняю, девушки расставленные по углам десают им массаж- прикольно смотрится)... Порошу поприветствовать друг друга... Затем начинаю считать 3..., 2..., резко обываю счёт вопросом на самом ли деле они собрались драться... Достаю из кормана две больших конфеты и прошу на скорость развернуть их и скормить девушкам(в перчатках, это делать не очень удобно), когда они справятся , достаю конфеты по-меньше(обычные стандартные конфеты), и в конце консов в 3-м раунде выдаю совсем малюсенькие конфетюлечки...Побеждает та команда, чья девочка первая скушала последнюю конфетку.
   Конкурс довольно длинный, на 3-4 застолье, когда людям уже ни есть , ни пить, ни танцевать нехочется и не можется - идёт на УРА!

----------


## Орбита

*lilsing*,
 Мне кажется, тут смешаны два совершенно разных конкурса. Песенный конкурс сам по себе интересен. Я бы просто определила тему песен ( не все подряд петь, а на заданную тему. На свадьбе было бы уместно петь песни, где есть слово "Любовь" или "Счастье" и т.д.). И победителей можно легко выбрать: Осчитываешь 1,2...3, не поет команда песню - победили соперники. А Боксерский бой - это уже совсем другая история.И его можно проводить, конечно, но отдельно. Это мое ИМХО.

----------


## Колчак

А вы лично пробовали этот конкурс проводить?

----------


## Орбита

*Колчак*,

Не совсем поняла, вопрос ко мне? И какой конкурс именно имеется в виду? Песенный? Я его очень часто провожу. Людям всегда хочется за столом попеть. А дух соревнования их еще больше зажигает. Что касается боксерского ринга, я этот конкурс видела неоднократно. Но проводить не буду. Потому что у нас в городе его проводят часто. А я не очень люблю повторяться.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Песенный? Я его очень часто провожу. Людям всегда хочется за столом попеть. А дух соревнования их еще больше зажигает


Да, согласна, песенные  конкурсы и  викторины   всегда   отлично  проходят, я  их  тоже   люблю и лучше, конечно, на  определенную, заданную  тему.
командные  конкурсы--
 песни  на  "Ой ..",  песни с женскими(мужскими именами).песни с  заданным словом ("любовь", число, месяц и т.д)
викторины (звучат отрывки из песен)
--по  м/ф, или к/ф
--по городам,
-- по цветам, деревьям, животным 
--по  видам  транспорта
-- по профессиям.....

----------


## solist64

А еще я очень люблю на банкетах рисовать! На стенах крепится ватман. Выбирается две команды (на свадьбе это команды жениха и невесты) и ВПЕРЕД!!! Но рисуем не сразу, а по частям! Каждый участник рисует ту деталь тела и одежды которую называет ведущий. На свадьбе команда жениха рисует невесту и наоборот! Можно это делать со спиртным если контингент позволяет. Ну типа подбежал, налил, выпил, закусил, и только потом нарисовал.  Немного выдумки плюс ваш комментарий и минут пятнадцать гогота вам обеспечено. На юбилее можно супругу(а) именинника попросить нарисовать портрет юбиляра с закрытыми глазами

----------


## Анюша

> На стенах крепится ватман.


интересно чем?

----------


## Мишкина

Выкладываю игру застольную, это что-то типа "По секрету вам скажу". Может кому понравится и пригодится....

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что живу я на луне,
Я по кратеру хожу,
Там цветочки развожу,
Сообщить я очень рад:
На лунатике женат!

Часто в снах своих, друзья,
Еду на рыбалку я,
Рыбки там меня уж ждут
И клюют они, клюют.
А знакомые твердят:
Эти сны детей сулят.

Часто вижу я во сне,
Что скачу я на коне,
По зеленым по лугам
Мчусь неведомо куда.
И у сна один финал:
Под кровать опять упал.

Мне приснился сон, друзья,
Обживаю остров я.
Пальмы там, златой песок,
Волны плещутся у ног,
Здесь я круто отдыхаю:
Ем кокосы, загораю.

Сон приснился мне раз пять,
Что ребенок я опять,
Часто писаю в штанишки
И сосу свою пустышку.
Пореветь всегда готова
И не спать до пол-второго.

Вижу сон, как наяву,
Будто в армии служу
Не каким-то рядовым –
Генералом удалым!
Отдаю приказы всем
И икру на завтрак ем.

Сон приснился мне не к месту:
Будто свадьба, я – невеста,
А жених куда-то смылся,
Даже толком не простился.
А вокруг кричат все: «Горько!»
С кем же целоваться только???


Часто вижу я во сне,
Что летаю на метле,
Подо мной моря и речки,
И с мизинец человечки.
Нос крючком и горб большой – 
Я же к вам со всей душой.

Часто вижу в странном сне,
Что кручусь я на шесте,
Что стриптиз – моя работа,
Что пляшу я беззаботно…
Кучу денег получаю,
В танце дядек соблазняю.

Ну, а мне приснился сон,
Что купила ипподром,
Там участвуют в бегах
Зебра, слон, медведь, ишак.
Ставки выше на слона:
Чемпион он у меня.

Снится мне однажды сон,
Что нашел я миллион,
С ним помчался в ресторан
И за вечер прогулял.
А потом шептал в бреду:
«Я еще один найду!»

Снятся сны мне иногда,
Что кругом одна вода.
В ней я плаваю и ем,
В ней живу я без проблем.
Никуда не тороплюсь
И с русалками резвлюсь.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Выкладываю игру застольную, это что-то типа "По секрету вам скажу". Может кому понравится и пригодится....


Света, конечно пригодится. Раньше не проводила её, а тут на выпускном сделала. так все ребята обхохотались.

----------


## optimistka17

> Раньше не проводила её, а тут на выпускном сделала. так все ребята обхохотались.


 А что провела-то? "По секрету Вам скажу,"что ли?

----------


## ПУХОВА

Я  весь форум  этой  темы  не  успела  прочитать, так что извините, если  повторю чьи-то   идеи... :Aga:  
Я очень люблю праздник с призами и подарками.Когда встречаюсь с заказчиком, рассказываю и показываю варианты начинки торжества.
Или деньги отдельно выделяются на призы, или(иногда) заказчик их сам покупает.
Итак--
1) Съедобная викторина
На каждую букву имени жениха
( невесты,юбиляра, фамилии молодых и т.д) подготовить призы, которые можно съесть, выпить, которыми можна закусить.Кто первый догадается, тому подарок и вручается !.
Например--Кира 
 к-конфеты (кофе. коньяк)
 и- икра  (изюм. инжир)
 р- рис    ( рафаэлло, рулет, ром)
 а- ананас (арахис, анчоус)
2) "Сколько весит счастье?"
На весы становится жених( юбиляр, муж именинницы, директор и т.д)
в руках- бутылка шампанского(обычное, большое или с фото)
кто правильно ответи, какой вес на весах-- тому шампанское и вручается !( конечно, дам не взвешивать !!!:biggrin: )
3)"Какая длина ? " 
Именинник(ца) рождена в год......(или под  знаком....)
Такую  мягкую игрушку покупаете( рака, льва, змеи, мыши  и т.д)
и кто из гостей  назовет  точную длину-- получает  игрушку в  подарок !
4) Лотерея
конечно, под  девизами!
Например-- "подружка  на  ночь"-- подушка,
                 "соратник петуха"--  будильник
                  " смуглый дружок"-- кофе
                   " под утро во хмелю !"-- пиво
                   " глоток  истины"-- вино
                   " каким ты  был, таким ты и остался.."- зеркало
в общем  девизов--миллион, если нужно  напишу, от самых мелких--до  дорогих...:biggrin: Каждый подарок   можно   не просто вручать , а их  должны  заработать !( песня, стих, танец, ну, сами знаете...)
5) "шумовой оркестр"
Счастливое  число "7"--"семь-я",цветик-семицветик, 7-40, "семеро одного не ждут" и т.д. Так много о  числе"7" сказано, давайте вспомним...
Кто отвечает, выходит в центр, так образуется" счастливая семерка", им  выдаете  шумовые  инструменты(бубен, барабан, дудки, и т.п.)
Музыка, круг почета, к виновнику торжества, фото, шумовые  инструменты-- "счастливчикам"-- в  подарок !
6)если тема интересна,   можно продолжить....:tongue:

----------


## optimistka17

> если тема интересна, можно продолжить....


 Интересно! Продолжай, Людочка. Для кого-то это известные игры, а кому-то подспорье. Ты хорошо излагаешь, доступно, понятно даже новичкам...

----------


## Марья

> "Сколько весит счастье?"


ой, мне вот это очень понравилось...... :Ok:

----------


## Януська

> "Какая длина ? "
> Именинник(ца) рождена в год......(или под знаком....)
> Такую мягкую игрушку покупаете( рака, льва, змеи, мыши и т.д)
> и кто из гостей назовет точную длину-- получает игрушку в подарок !


Здесь не поняла о чьей длине речь, Именинницы или игрушки?

----------


## maxim4ik77

> А еще я очень люблю на банкетах рисовать! На стенах крепится ватман. Выбирается две команды (на свадьбе это команды жениха и невесты) и ВПЕРЕД!!! Но рисуем не сразу, а по частям! Каждый участник рисует ту деталь тела и одежды которую называет ведущий. На свадьбе команда жениха рисует невесту и наоборот! Можно это делать со спиртным если контингент позволяет. Ну типа подбежал, налил, выпил, закусил, и только потом нарисовал.  Немного выдумки плюс ваш комментарий и минут пятнадцать гогота вам обеспечено. На юбилее можно супругу(а) именинника попросить нарисовать портрет юбиляра с закрытыми глазами


Поддерживаю проедложеный вами конкурс.
На всех своих банкетах у меня всегда!!!!! рисуют во время второго или третьего застолья. Рисование интересно проходит под коментарии тамады и тогда, когда ведущий подсказывает какую часть портрета рисуем, и не обязательно подсказывать детали лицс сверху вниз, а именно прикольней когда в разброс - и получается смешно из за того что у всех разно представление о красоте и о масштабе рисунка. 
Рисование люблю за то, что этот конкурс нельзя назвать и застольным в полном смысле этого слова (гости то выходят из за стола) и нельзя назвать подвижным (гости не так уж много и двигаются). Но в то же время на банкете идет какое то праздничное оживление.
А уж как любят рисовать дети!!!!! не мне вам рассказывать.

----------


## maxim4ik77

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Благодарю вас за красиво изложенный материал. спасибо Очень приятнол читать ваше сообщение.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Поддерживаю проедложеный вами конкурс.


Я правильно поняла, что рисуют с завязанными глазами?
У меня на свадьбах иногда бывает, что жених с невестой рисуют портреты друг друга с завязанными глазами. а на юбилеях юбиляр со своей половинкой.




> "По секрету Вам скажу,"что ли?


 :Aga:   :Aga:  





> 6)если тема интересна,   можно продолжить....


не только можно, а даже нужно.

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Я правильно поняла, что рисуют с завязанными глазами?


я никогда не делаю рисование с завязанными глазами. мне кажется что такой вид рисования немного ущимляет права рисующего и ставит его в неловкое положение. тем более завязывать глаза женщине..... а как же макияж-штукатурка?
Рисуют у меня с открытыми глазами, командами или попарно, 2-4 маркерами разных цветов, под мою диктовку.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> что такой вид рисования немного ущимляет права рисующего и ставит его в неловкое положение. тем более завязывать глаза женщине..... а как же макияж-штукатурка?


Вот с этим не согласна. Участвуют с удовольствием. А для завязывания глаз у меня сделаны специальные повязки, которые крепятся на липучках. Ни макияж, ни накладные реснички не повреждали. А вообще на любой конкурс могут найтись недовольные. люди такие непредсказуемые. По-моему, твоя идея с огромными трусами. Да и другие о ней писали. Мне очень нравится. Стала использовать - и все с азартом. Но на выпускном у студентов стареькая интеллигентная преподавательница такое лицо состороила, когда увидела эти трусы! А у меня было две команды: студенты против преподавателей. Но всё же она в них влезла, маленькая, щупленькая и так со всеми отплясывала!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> По-моему, твоя идея с огромными трусами. Да и другие о ней писали. Мне очень нравится. Стала использовать - и все с азартом. Но на выпускном у студентов стареькая интеллигентная преподавательница такое лицо состороила, когда увидела эти трусы! А у меня было две команды: студенты против преподавателей. Но всё же она в них влезла, маленькая, щупленькая и так со всеми отплясывала!


Ага! Фотки Я выкладывал.
Согласен с вами - на вкус и цвет (на конкурс и атрибут) товарища нет.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Благодарю вас за красиво изложенный материал. спасибо Очень приятнол читать ваше сообщение


Спасибо, за приятные слова :flower:  




> Здесь не поняла о чьей длине речь, Именинницы или игрушки?


Яна. ну конечно. игрушки !:biggrin: 
Я же не могу в одном предложении три раза слово "игрушка" писать, хотя, мне показалось, что вы всё поняли, просто с самого появления меня на этом сайте ( уже 2 дня !:biggrin: ) вы меня не взлюбили....
То ли  Киев не нравится, то ли моя фотография:frown: Очень жаль...

----------


## Марья

> просто с самого появления меня на этом сайте ( уже 2 дня ! ) вы меня не взлюбили....
> То ли Киев не нравится, то ли моя фотография Очень жаль...


Людмила, не обращайте внимания. Яна у нас любит вредничать, особенно с новичками, со старичками у нее просто это не проходит, они для этого ее уже очень хорошо знают... Это у нее видимость такая....:wink:

----------


## Марья

> А для завязывания глаз у меня сделаны специальные повязки,


у меня тоже, по образцу ночных повязок. Все яркого цвета. 


> По-моему, твоя идея с огромными трусами. Да и другие о ней писали. Мне очень нравится. Стала использовать - и все с азартом.


аналогично... у меня одни трусы из "вафельной" ткани в вишенку, а другие - в клубничку. Стоит достать - у всех сразу улыбка до ушей...

----------


## цветок

> идея с огромными трусами. Да и другие о ней писали. Мне очень нравится. Стала использовать - и все с азартом. Но на выпускном у студентов стареькая интеллигентная преподавательница такое лицо состороила, когда увидела эти трусы! А у меня было две команды: студенты против преподавателей. Но всё же она в них влезла, маленькая, щупленькая и так со всеми отплясывала!
> __________________


Ирина,а какую подводку ты делаешь,например к юбилею?

----------


## Раюшка

> просто с самого появления меня на этом сайте ( уже 2 дня ! ) вы меня не взлюбили....


Непральна поняла!!! Януська, видно, забыла смайлик поставить... Здесь у нас народ новеньких иногда на прочность проверяет... Есть у нас и любители покусать, но только нежно и любя...:biggrin:  А ващще у нас тусовка очень весёлая... :Aga:  

Кому тут Людочка не нравиЦЦа, ааааа???:mad: :biggrin:  А ну выходите, подлые трУсы, потолкуем!!!:mad: :biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Люда,кончай(слово-то какое:biggrin: )бузить! всё нормально!  привыкай к нашему обществу! здесь и погладят и покритикуют-всё как в жизни......тебе :flower:

----------


## Януська

> просто с самого появления меня на этом сайте ( уже 2 дня ! ) вы меня не взлюбили....


Блин, да я правда не поняла про чью длину речь. Просто слышала про игру когда вес, рост, цвет глаз и т.д. у юбиляра должны были угадать...поэтому я и не поняла что речь об игрушке, честно говоря мне вариант именно игрушки кажется каким то глупым. 

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*, Люд, ты еще видимо не читала тем, где мы ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО невзлюбили кого-то :biggrin:  Не дай бог там оказаться:biggrin: Но ты и не окажешься  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
Если чесно, я тожеро длину не поняла. Потом смотрю, вопрос уже задан. Думаю, дождусь ответа. А Януська, она такая. ляпнет что-нибудь, а потом чувствуется. что самой не по себе. Все мы здесь каждый со своим характером. со своими заморочками, со своими тараканами. Привыкай. А вообще посмотри, сколько тебе внимания! Не каждый новичок попадает под такой прицел. Значит, приживёшься ещё и  дружить все будем.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> какую подводку ты делаешь,


Лиля, очень часто получается всё спонтанно. Задумаю одно, а потом находу перестраиваешься. Трусы эти стала делать не так давно и что-то всё по разному, то команды две, то просто гости большой семьёй собираются, то кто быстрее влезет в них, то кого больше будет. Но смысл свожу на дружбу, на семейственность, на взаимопонимание. Потом обязательно общий дружный танец в них. Людочки-оптимистки, по-моему, предложение по музыке больше всего нравится - Коммунальная квартира. Ну и красивое эротичное раздевание-вылезание из трусов под соответсвующую музыку.

----------


## Януська

> А Януська, она такая. ляпнет что-нибудь, а потом чувствуется. что самой не по себе.


:biggrin: не, ну вообще-то я чаще все таки думаю, прежде чем ляпнуть :)

----------


## optimistka17

> Потом обязательно общий дружный танец в них. Людочки-оптимистки, по-моему, предложение по музыке больше всего нравится - Коммунальная квартира.


Точно мое предложение. А подводку я делаю , называя конкурс. "Счастья полные штаны" А чтобы быть действительно много счастья,-надо чтобы рядом было много друзей. Вот и предлагаю всем гостям забраться вовнутрь, чтоб лучше прочувствовать плечо и руку друга....Ну а только потом, что друзья должны иметь взаимопонимание. И предлагаю станцевать синхронный танец.не выпрыгнув при этом из штанов. тут и включается "Коммунальная квартира"
Мои фотки с большими трусами еще в январе на Форуме были.Ильич фотографировал меня с Макнатой, когда мы с ней новый экземпляр примеряли... А все, кто получил от меня диски (а такого народа на Форуме очень много)этот конкурс на свадьбе почти пятилетней давности посмотреть на видео могли.

----------


## olgaring

Всё , девочки , заразили ! Даёшь выкройку трусов!!!!
Правда , тоже очень такие хочу , и подводок можно кучу придумать , как бы их сшить ?( я в этом полный профан)

----------


## ПУХОВА

В общем, все нормально, я рада, что здесь  можно  отлично подискутировать, покритиковать, и похвалить... :Vah:  :va
А  по поводу длины игрушки--отлично  проходит, на  юбилее  14 июня  рассказала о лучших качествах людей, рожденных в год Змеи,( как и наша  именинница)  вынесли  мягкую игрушку-- длина-- 3 метра, 95 см !
Какие  были  страсти ! Фото на память ! 
а вот 27 июня  именинница--Рак.Я тоже  рассказала  все хорошее об этом знаке, а  игрушку  нашла-- чудо ! Красивенная, и  71 см длиной.
Дедушка именинницы выиграл, такой  был счастливый.
Хотя,  Яна , конечно, эта  игра  "какая длина"  одна  из.......
И ,конечно, мое  дело   предложить взять на  вооружение для всех, а  вы  уж  сами  решайте. :biggrin: 
Если, не против, я  продолжу  список  игр...kuku  , а  может, что-нибудь вам пригодится.... :Oj:  :tongue:
Напишу  через пару  часиков....:smile:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Оптимистка, вы  мне  очень  нравитесь, и очень интересно  взглянуть  на  "полные  штаны  счастья", Вы--умница !
И может, кто поможет, скоро у меня  праздник   4  года  коллективу, они  хотят  вечер в  стиле к/ф "Матрица", может,кто подбросит  идеи, плиз ! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

Вот посмотри. Это старые трусы, которые я решила на турбазе "добить, ",дорвать...

----------


## Ольвия

Не знаю, как у вас, а у меня эти труселя очень быстро рвуться.

----------


## optimistka17

А вот из нового варианта. Только это не трусы, а просто цилиндром полоска. Я ее на детских праздниках использую Но суть та же....

----------


## optimistka17

> Не знаю, как у вас, а у меня эти труселя очень быстро рвуться.
> __________________


 Так и у меня та же фигня. Практически после каждой работы приходилось либо к портнихе идти, либо руками зашивать....

----------


## Марисоль

*Людмила Пухова*,
Люда! Народ здесь не злой, а замечательный, все замечают. Но всегда помогут и подскажут. 
По поводу "Матрицы", мы как то задумывали подобное. Хорошо использовать музыку из к-ма, длинные черные плащи и темные очки,
а номер ( драки и где в Нэо летят пули , а он уклоняется) можно сделать с мерцающи светом - получается необычно . Можно обыграть сказку в этом стиле ( со всеми приколами, звонки по телефону, черная кошка...)
А в конце на контрасте можно выпустить двух Нэо с клавиатурами в руках вместо гармошек и пусть поют частушки про Матрицу.
Убегаю на работу, может еще кто-нибудь что-то подскажет?

----------


## Януська

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 обязательно сделайте предсказания гадалки Пифии.

----------


## Масяня

*optimistka17*,
 сделала хвост змеи с моими вездесущими яркими платками (которые и пионерам на галстуки, и на карусель и на спасателей), водящий в круг, остальные вокруг размахивают платками, у кого словил хвост, тот в круг. Получается даже не хвост змеи, а языки пламени. Ярко, красиво, под музыку вообще весело. 
А море легко превращается в привидение, сквозь ткань немного видать и начинаются догонялки по залу.
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 спасибо за идею с весами, попробую завтра на свадьбе.

----------


## optimistka17

> хвост змеи с моими вездесущими яркими платками


Так у тебя платки все только ярко-красного цвета? Из какой они ткани и какого размера? Это косынки или платки? А как ты их используешь на спасателей? И сколько у тебя этих платков?
 Не задолбала допросом? Просто мне надо понять нужны ли они мне. А мне понравилась многофункциональность  платков....

----------


## ПУХОВА

Ух   ты, пошли идеи по вечеринке в стиле  к/ф "Матрица", спасибки !:smile: Пишите, жду еще идей ! :Vah:  Праздник скоро(17 июля) :Jopa:  :biggrin: 
Ну а я  продолжаю   варианты  игр и призами и т.д.
--"ВСЕ  ЗОЛОТО МИРА"
(для цыган, предсказателей Индии,и т.д) 
У всех  ведущих  есть свои"пожелания (предсказания ) на   будущее. Иногда вы(цыгане, индусы и т.д)  их  зачитываете, а для  "золотого" варианта  распечатываю предсказания  на  ярко-желтой  бумаге (на листе А-4  5-6 пожеланий,разрезаю,сворачиваю) и завязываю "золотой" ленточкой.
На  подносе(ах)  гости  выбирают  каждый  себе  пожелание. А у  5(7)гстей праздника   окажутся не  предсказание, а фраза "Вы выиграли  "золотой" подарок!".Счастливчики  выходят в  центр  зала, и далее:
1) вручаете "золотые"подарки -- всем  одинаковые 
2) или  разные  под  девизами, например--
      -"золотая рыбка" -- подушка, игрушка мягкая  в виде рыбки ,или "килька в томатном соусе"
      -"золотое" шампанское (так и называется)
      - "золотая   бодрость"  кофе "нескафе-голд" или др.
      -  "рижское золото"  (шпроты в масле с таким названием)
      -  колготы "голден-леди"
      - или  другое(чай , вино,  пиво, конфеты ) с названием ,где есть слово "золотой" или "голд"
3) счастливчикам вручаются дудки золотого цвета,и они по череди. а потом  все  вместе дудят "хеппи  бёздей":biggrin: , круг почета, к имениннице(ку), фото на память, дудки--в подарок.
В общем. надеюсь идея понятна:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*Люда Пухова* с "золотом " :Ok:

----------


## olgaring

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 а Вам денег на все эти призы не жалко? Или Вы их с заказчиков берёте ?
Если честно, я призы как таковые не люблю , и , если использую , то в малых колличествах . Просто считаю , что гости веселятся  в конкурсах не из-за призов , а чтобы сделать приятное виновникам торжества и себе , конечно, тоже . У меня часто вместо реальных призов  виртуальные . Например , выигравшей команде  предоставляется право целую неделю бесплатно кататься на эксколаторе в торговом центре . Никогда никто не обижался , хохочут и выигравшие  и проигравшие.

----------


## ПУХОВА

Конечно, деньги на призы, подарки я беру у заказчика.При встрече по обсуждению праздника я предлагаю варианты, показываю фото.И сумма денег выделяется , которая  распределяется на  конкуры-развлечения .:smile: Это обычное дело, гостям подарки нравятся, а виновник  торжества тоже рад, что  остается память о его вечере и в таком варианте  тоже:smile:

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## Ольвия

Люда, это довольно дорогие призы. Сколько ты берешь с заказчика на призы?

----------


## Марисоль

> *ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
>  а Вам денег на все эти призы не жалко? Или Вы их с заказчиков берёте ?
> Если честно, я призы как таковые не люблю , и , если использую , то в малых колличествах . Просто считаю , что гости веселятся  в конкурсах не из-за призов , а чтобы сделать приятное виновникам торжества и себе , конечно, тоже . У меня часто вместо реальных призов  виртуальные . Например , выигравшей команде  предоставляется право целую неделю бесплатно кататься на эксколаторе в торговом центре . Никогда никто не обижался , хохочут и выигравшие  и проигравшие.


Я тоже  не очень люблю призы, но опыт показывает , что люди, если есть призы , хоть и пустяковые, охотнее участвуют в конкурсах, с удовольствием получают награду. Это же игра  - и взрослые становятся детьми.Поэтому я от них не отказываюсь, но стараюсь чтобы это были милые и полезные недорогие штучки и  несколько супер-призов. Есть также призы виртуальные, как у olgaring, типа-"внеочередной поцелуй имянинницы", приглашение на "утренний рассол",
почетное право на ... вообщем, куда фантазия заведет. А вот такие крутые призы-подарки (турпутевки, быт. техника ) бывают редко и за счет
заказчиков.

----------


## Януська

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Ну нифига себе...такая рыбка одна долларов 20 у нас стоит...У меня призы простые - мелочь всякая: чупа-чупсы, красочные гели для душа, пищалки, вопилки всякие, короче хрень всякая. Гостю то что важно, что бы его поощрили и похвалили при всех, признали победителем...а какой приз дали это дело десятое.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА,
> Ну нифига себе...такая рыбка одна долларов 20 у нас стоит...


:smile: 
Яна. мне рыбки обходились по 8 баксов, но ведь праздники разные, и у меня часто наоборот просят. чтоб подарки были  не совсем мелочь, но детские праздники  или корпоративы-- мелочь, но когда дают денег-- почему  нет ?

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## Марисоль

> *ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
>  а Вам денег на все эти призы не жалко? Или Вы их с заказчиков берёте ?
> Если честно, я призы как таковые не люблю , и , если использую , то в малых колличествах . Просто считаю , что гости веселятся  в конкурсах не из-за призов , а чтобы сделать приятное виновникам торжества и себе , конечно, тоже . У меня часто вместо реальных призов  виртуальные . Например , выигравшей команде  предоставляется право целую неделю бесплатно кататься на эксколаторе в торговом центре . Никогда никто не обижался , хохочут и выигравшие  и проигравшие.


Я тоже  не очень люблю призы, но опыт показывает , что люди, если есть призы , хоть и пустяковые, охотнее участвуют в конкурсах, с удовольствием получают награду. Это же игра  - и взрослые становятся детьми.Поэтому я от них не отказываюсь, но стараюсь чтобы это были милые и полезные недорогие штучки и  несколько супер-призов. Есть также призы виртуальные, как у olgaring, типа-"внеочередной поцелуй имянинницы", приглашение на "утренний рассол",
почетное право на ... вообщем, куда фантазия заведет. А вот такие крутые призы-подарки (турпутевки, быт. техника ) бывают редко и за счет
заказчиков.

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## Януська

Я просто в восторге от календаря оптимиста! 
Люд, а не можешь мне его скинуть, я бы в фотошопе его обрусила и холостякам дарила :)))

----------


## Масяня

> Так у тебя платки все только ярко-красного цвета? Из какой они ткани и какого размера?


Взяла подкладочную ткань, у нас она ширина 1м40, стоимость 50 руб. 1 метр, разных ярких цветов: красный, жёлтый, оранжевый, зелёный, голубой, нарезала платками 70х70 и вперёд.
Спасатели: обычно на юбилее выбирается двойник юбиляра
_Раздавать автографы – удел знаменитостей._ И они их раздают. Правда, иногда за них это делают двойники. Вы сейчас должны расписаться на большом листе бумаги, а потом все желающие могут совершенно безнаказанно подделать подпись юбиляра. Самый ловкий получает почётное звание двойника и получает ценный приз.

потом набирается две команды, без разницы сколько человек, задания можно придумывать самим
*Спасатели.*Уважаемые участники конкурса! Перед вами – наш дорогой, любимый и уважаемый юбиляр. Пожалуй, даже не стоит повторяться, что ради него любой из нас готов на все! Но представьте себе кошмарную ситуацию, когда пойти на это самое всё,  мы уже не успеваем, а успеваем лишь оказать первую помощь пострадавшему. Как он пострадал? Объясняю.
1)	Принимая поздравления от друзей, юбиляр получил такое количество рукопожатий, что повредил запястье! Чья команда быстрее окажет помощь.
2)	Принимая подарки от своих гостей, юбиляр держал такое количество букетов и коробок одновременно, что вывихнул себе оба локтя.
3)	Веселясь со своими гостями, юбиляр исполнил столько зажигательных танцев, что у него заломило в обеих коленках. Победившая команда получает призы – чупа – чупсы.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Есть также призы виртуальные, как у olgaring, типа-"внеочередной поцелуй имянинницы", приглашение на "утренний рассол",


 :Ok:   :Ok:  
Конечно. можна и так, в зависимости от бюджета и по ситуации !!!:smile: 
и, Гармония, у вас  очень приятная улыбка ! :flower:

----------


## Масяня

девчёнки, если бюджет заказчика позволяет, то это просто супер, когда подарков много и разных
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,  СУПЕР!!!

А я всегда, на любое мероприятие обсуждаю с заказчиками, что можно использовать в качестве призов для гостей. И на детские, и на взрослые мероприятия. Потому что кто-то может позволить себе и фейерверк, и колпачки, и дорогие подарки, а кто-то мелочь типа блокнотов, ручек и т.д. Но в любом случае виртуальные словесные подарки не так ярко воспринимаются, как реальные, пусть и бутафорские подарки.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Потому что кто-то может позволить себе и фейерверк, и колпачки, и дорогие подарки, а кто-то мелочь типа блокнотов, ручек и т.д.


 :Ok:   :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> у нас она ширина 1м40, стоимость 50 руб. 1 метр, разных ярких цветов: красный, жёлтый, оранжевый, зелёный, голубой, нарезала платками 70х70 и вперёд.


 Я вредная и дотошная.
 Если с метра резать 70 на 70 то выйдет всего лишь 2 платка и ненужная полоса шириной 30 см. Тогда логичнее брать не метр, а метр40 см. Будет хотя бы 4 платка. У тебя все-таки платки, не косынки? Ведь если косынки ,то их автоматически становится в два раза больше Объясни, пожалуйста, сколько же у тебя платков?
прости, что все ковыряюсь, не хочется зря морочить голову с изготовлением лишнего...



> Я просто в восторге от календаря оптимиста!


 Мне проще. Украинский вариант подойдет.
Людмила ! Пухова! Я в августе надеюсь в Киев приехать. Ты уже поняла, что буду выпрашивать?

----------


## Масяня

> Если с метра резать 70 на 70 то выйдет всего лишь 2 платка и ненужная полоса шириной 30 см. Тогда логичнее брать не метр, а метр40 см. Будет хотя бы 4 платка.


Цена за 1 метр, беру 1м40, получаю два платка, косынками в карусели не используешь, а так треугольничком сложил - галстуки, развернул - платки, у меня их 8 штук : в карусели на 5 человек = 40 задействованных
где подклад ширина 1 м неудобно 50х50 маловато будет, она ткань лёгкая, удобная, места мало, эффекта много

----------


## Ольвия

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА,*
Я тоже в очереди за календарем. Заранее спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> у меня их 8 штук : в карусели на 5 человек = 40 задействованных


 Ну прости ,ради Бога, бестолкового математика. Последний раз уточняю. У тебя пять цветов по 8 штук. Из  1 метра 40 см ткани получается 2 платка, то есть чтоб было 8 платков, надо взять 5 м 60 см каждого цвета? Фактически на пять цветов надо 28 метров подкладочной ткани?

----------


## Масяня

> Ну прости ,ради Бога, бестолкового математика


ЛЮДА!!! У меня их было 10 штук платков, по два каждого цвета 1м40х5=7м=350 руб/6=приблизительно 60 гривен. Два платка ушли на изготовление флагов семьи на свадьбах, помнишь девчёнки выкладывали такую идею, я попробовала - нравится! теперь для этих целей покупаю материал отдельно, а эти 8 платков берегу для конкурсов...

----------


## optimistka17

> в карусели на 5 человек = 40 задействованных


Так как же 40 задействованых? Они получаются не все с платками?.Так , поехали продолжать допорос.... рассказывай тогда про карусель...

----------


## Масяня

*optimistka17*,
 Людмилка-а-а-а, КАРУСЕЛЬ - это: 1 человек - столб в центре,у него палец выставлен над головой вверх, сверху на него накидывается платок, 4 остальных - берут за уголки платка, музыка звучит, карусель кружится, столб стоит. Музыка - стоп, ведущий говорит как повязывается платок "столбу" - банданой, косынкой, платочком под подбородком, пионерским галстуком на шею, поясом, перевязать колено, щиколотку. локоть и т.д. За время игры каждый побывает в роли столба. То есть у тебя получается 8 каруселей по 5 участников и пять разных способов повязывания платка.

ФУ-х-х-х, кажись объяснила, если непонятно, пиши в личку. будем разбираться с этими платками там.

----------


## Марисоль

*Людмила Пухова*,
 Спасибо! 
Понравились ваши идеи, календарь - супер, свечи - можно вместо камней положить записки-пожелания, добрые предсказания на новый год, взвешивание имянниника с шампанским - тоже прикольно.
Благодарю за свежий ветер новых идей!!!

----------


## Раюшка

Люда Пухова! Календарь оптимиста понДравилссси!!!!! :Ok:  
Можно поклянчить? Вышли на почту, а? Пжалллста.... :flower:

----------


## Марисоль

> *optimistka17*,
> 
> 
> ФУ-х-х-х, кажись объяснила, если непонятно, пиши в личку. будем разбираться с этими платками там.


Не уходите в личку, так интересно вас читать ! И мы все учимся как делать платки-косынки,правда-правда. Спасибо!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> свечи - можно вместо камней положить записки-пожелания


Мне эти свечи делают на заказ.я разработала вместе с фирмой, кот. это все делает.Там такая идея--свеча в виде розы  зажигается, *а когда она догорит*, в остатках воска--завернутый в фольгу маленький камешек-самоцвет(один из пяти--или авантюрин. или тигр.глаз....) на картинке указано какой камешек что принесет его обладателю, камешек (он с отверстием) нанизывается на булавочку золотого цвета (она тоже идет в упаковочке),крепится на свою одежду, и у каждого   гостя получается  талисман-оберег и память о празднике.:rolleyes: Людям нравятся  эксклюзивчики...:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

> Людям нравятся эксклюзивчики...


Хорошо, когда человек понимает: нравится - плати... Особенно за эксклюзивчик...
Людочек, хорошо, если у тебя клиенты, готовые оплачивать это...

----------


## optimistka17

> Не уходите в личку, так интересно вас читать !





> КАРУСЕЛЬ - это: 1 человек - столб в центре,у него палец выставлен над головой вверх, сверху на него накидывается платок, 4 остальных - берут за уголки платка, музыка звучит, карусель кружится, столб стоит.


 Продолжаю допрос дальше. Значит стоит пять столбов у которых над пальцем платок своего цвета.Карусель покружилась Музыка стоп и все пять столбов ОДНОВРЕМЕННО завязывают столбу платок ОДИНАКОВО? например, все в виде банданы? А потом роль столба играет другой участник и при обрыве музыки смена способа завязывания? Получается должно быть пять разных видов завязывания?
 А следующий вопрос , -под какую музыку движется карусель? Мне в голову приходит только карусель, карусель из мультика?
  Мне немного неловко, что я так медленно догоняю...Потерпи уж

----------


## Анюша

> Людям нравятся эксклюзивчики...


особенно, если они бесплатные...
Мне бы тоже понравился бы такой приз, однако у нас очень мало людей, которые готовы потратить не малые деньги на призы....
*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 я бы тоже не отказалась от календарика, если не сложно, пришлите и мне....

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Особенно за эксклюзивчик...
> Людочек, хорошо, если у тебя клиенты, готовые оплачивать это...


Ну, не знаю, свечи мне обходятся около 5 гривен (+_ 1 доллар)

----------


## Анюша

> Мне немного неловко, что я так медленно догоняю...Потерпи уж


Людмилочка, вы не одна...я с вами....

----------


## ПУХОВА

По поводу календарика, а можно где-то разместить  ссылку, чтоб вы  сами качали?:smile: 
Мне уже убегать нужно, сегодня новую  свою песню записываю:smile: 
Или позже  вам сброшу по почте. :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> разместить ссылку, чтоб вы сами качали?


 Правильно! Размещай, где тебе удобнее. А рассылать тогда только тем, кто не сможет скачать...
Удачной записи песни...

----------


## Раюшка

Людочка Пухова, удачи!!! Ждём календарик - мы уже хотим им пользоваться!:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> мы уже хотим


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Януська

Хотим, хотим :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Хотим, хотим


 Еще одна ...:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ok:   :Oj:  
 Иди лучше офисом заниматься, раз не умеешь как Челентано дрова колоть... :Oj:

----------


## Януська

> Иди лучше офисом заниматься, раз не умеешь как Челентано дрова колоть...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  Нимфомания не является смертным грехом :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> является смертным грехом


 То, что мы тему "Игры, конкурсы" превратили в очередную Беседку номер три.

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, а у меня знаете какая идея возникла с этим календарем оптимиста? Вручать его тем парням, кому подвязка не досталась. Но тогда по аналогии нужно что-то и девочкам, которым букет не долетел. А вот что им придумать?

----------


## Януська

> Вручать его тем парням, кому подвязка не досталась


Да не это не логично. Надо вручать наоборот тому, которому досталась, типа шоб знал чем заниматься надо :))

----------


## Масяня

> Продолжаю допрос дальше. Значит стоит пять столбов у которых над пальцем платок своего цвета.Карусель покружилась Музыка стоп и все пять столбов ОДНОВРЕМЕННО завязывают столбу платок ОДИНАКОВО? например, все в виде банданы? А потом роль столба играет другой участник и при обрыве музыки смена способа завязывания? Получается должно быть пять разных видов завязывания?
> А следующий вопрос , -под какую музыку движется карусель? Мне в голову приходит только карусель, карусель из мультика?


Суть в чём - чья карусель быстрее повяжет своему столбу платок. Музыка - любая весёлая, хоть Романтика фабрики, хоть кадриль, хоть любой расколбас. пробовала на разных компаниях - народу нравится.  пять разных  повязываний.

----------


## optimistka17

> Суть в чём - чья карусель быстрее повяжет своему столбу платок


Отчитываюсь Сходила в магазин. Купила разноцветные куски ткани.Буду делать платки... Так что Большое Спасибо за идеи и разъяснения...

----------


## ПУХОВА

Надеюсь, всем  пришел по почте "Календарь  оптимиста" ?
ЯНА, по моему, вам не выслала, не знаю( или не увидела:smile: ) адреса почтового, напишите :Aga:  
Пользуйтесь на здоровье! Напомню размер фото-- 20 на 30 см.

----------


## optimistka17

> Надеюсь, всем пришел по почте "Календарь оптимиста" ?


 Мне не пришел. Но я вроде как скромно сказала, что при встрече в Киеве... А теперь готова присоедениться к списку просящих...

----------


## Djazi

> Надеюсь, всем пришел по почте "Календарь оптимиста" ?


Ой, а я  что-то пропустила про этот Календарь оптимиста. Можно, Людмила и мне его попросить?

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Мне не пришел.


Люд, я вам точно отослала, может письмо просто еще не пришло ?
Я же послала буквально 5 мин назад !:smile:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Ой, а я что-то пропустила про этот Календарь оптимиста.


Гляньте  страницу 96 ! Если надо--конечно, пришлю !:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Люда! Календарь пришел !Большущее спасибо!

----------


## Масяня

*optimistka17*,
 Людмилки!!! Делитесь по хорошему календарём, а то просить начну - не отстану.

----------


## Djazi

> Гляньте страницу 96 ! Если надо--конечно, пришлю !


Надо, а  на русском  есть?

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Надо, а на русском есть?


Можно сделать самому в программе"фотошоп"





> Делитесь по хорошему календарём


Выслала  свое творение  тебе, на здоровье:biggrin:

----------


## Анюша

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Спасибо большое, получила! Первый, кому сделаю презент (календарь) - это мой муж, у нас как раз скоро годовщина свадьбы.

----------


## strannix

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*, А можно мне календарик на почту?

----------


## Djazi

> Можно сделать самому в программе"фотошоп"


Тогда можно шаблончики на почту?

----------


## ПУХОВА

> А можно





> Тогда можно


УЖЕ ! :Aga:

----------


## strannix

Спасибочки большое! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

А у меня еще  раз повторяется просьба, если будут   ещё идеи по поводу проведения вечеринки в стиле "Матрица", плиз, напишите.Всем заранее спасибки !

----------


## Djazi

> УЖЕ !


Спасибо, получила :flower:

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Yuli4ka  меню пользователя Yuli4ka
Местный
Про конкурс "Мозги фараона" я слышала уже давно. Я бы такое на свадьбе не проводила. Это не конкурс, а розыгрыш. Есть в нем свой жесткий кайф, но я думаю, что это конкурс для узкой компании, еще 
лучше, если это проходит на природе - можно сразу искупаться.
 :Aga:  
Этот розыгрыш можно провести мягче ,без пачкания . Вызываются 3- 4 участника. Даётся поднос с 4 рюмками. Сказать, что во всех рюмках вода и только в одном водка. Участникам необходимо выпить содержимое, и тому кому попадётся водка - не показывать вида. Естесссссссс- во всех рюмках водка. :Ok:  
Влезла поздно, давно этот розыгрыш обсуждали. Но лучше поздно......

----------


## lesyanew

*Людмила Пухова*,
Если не затруднит, и мне вышлите календарь оптимиста пжалста.:rolleyes:

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 людочка!  я тут немного опоздала к раздаче...
буду очень благодарна за присланный мне календарь!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> мне вышлите календарь оптимиста


Акакой адрес почты ? :Oj:  




> я тут немного опоздала к раздаче...


:biggrin: Выслала:rolleyes:

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Спасибо, Люда! Получила,начинаю применять по назначению!:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

> ЯНА, по моему, вам не выслала, не знаю( или не увидела ) адреса почтового, напишите


Люд, давай во-первых на "ТЫ"! А во-вторых, мой адрес: 1980_2001@list.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lesyanew

*Людмила Пухова*,

Упс :Oj:  

lesya_new@rambler.ru

----------


## syaonka

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА,*
А можно и мне календарь? :smile: Пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> А можно и мне


уже !:smile:

----------


## syaonka

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людочка!Спасибо тебе большое! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Люда, что за календарь малендарь такой что всем надо а мне нет?
И я хочу хоть одним третьим глазком глянуть.
Абракакдабра! ( это волшебное слово, на русский переводится как "пожалуста")

----------


## Януська

Ильич, страница 96, пост #1433. Календарь оптимиста.

----------


## Гайдуков Александр

И мне эти сказочные "Двенадцать месяцев" Мона?
limvtoraya@yandex.ru

----------


## maxim4ik77

Ой оЙ ОЙ!!!! раздают!!!! что раздают? и я в очередь!!!! и мне можно календари-малендарь!!!!! ХАЧУ!
пожалуста :)

max_murzik@mail.ru

----------


## Курица

Меня несколько дней не хватало на все, а тут такой приятный человечек появился! :smile: Можно выразить благодарность Людмиле Пуховой за интересные посты в этой теме? Это же не флуд, а по делу,да? :Aga:  
Людмила! Красиво,ярко,зрелищно,интересно!С П А С И Б О  за идеи! :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Танюша, как специальный корреспондент от ведущих, могла бы поделиться с Форумчанами впечатлениями от фестиваля вживую...

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Людмила! Красиво,ярко,зрелищно,интересно!С П А С И Б О за идеи!


Спасибо за добрые слова :Aga:   :flower:  




> И мне эти сказочные "Двенадцать месяцев





> и мне можно календари-малендарь!


Уже выслала:biggrin: 
Я рада, что здесь веселая и яркая дискуссия, чуть позже  продолжу  писать игры, конкурсы, А костюмы  в соответствующей  беседке-теме :smile: Например,игры, связанные с путешествием по странам, конечно удобнее излагать в теме "костюмов".

----------


## Януська

Людочка, не помню говорила или нет, но большое тебе спасибо за календарь :)!!!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> большое тебе спасибо за календарь


Пожалуйста ! Даже и не думала, что будет, такой на календарь спрос:biggrin: 
А ведь здесь именно ты первая его заприметила :Ok:

----------


## lesyanew

*Людмила Пухова*, 
Ой, а мне чегось не йдёть, а так хотса календарь.

----------


## lesyanew

*Людмила Пухова*,
Ура! Получила!!!
Спасибочки. :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА



----------


## Януська

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Люд, вот у меня тоже полно этих заячьих ушей, а что с ними делать все никак не придумаю. У тебя они что играют на инструментах?

----------


## ПУХОВА

> у меня тоже полно этих заячьих ушей, а что с ними делать все никак не придумаю. У тебя они что играют на инструментах?


Ян , использую по-разному.
1) они вместе с шумовыми инструментами идут на подарки ( не всегда, по бюджету)
2) "шумовой оркестр"-"великолепная семерка"-- Ты говоришь о значении числа "7"- "семь" я,  7-40, 7  цветов радуги и т.д продолжают тему гости (к/ф, пословицы. где есть "7")  кто правильно отвечает-попадает в "великолепную семерку"- раздаешь   шумовые инструменты, ушки. и они поздравляют виновника торжества под мелодию" хеппи бёздей..:smile: "
3)Хор  зайчиков поют переделку " а нам всё равно"...
4) Можно 2 команды-зайцев   и волков сделать.
Зайцы с ушками, волки с хвостами.Победит та команда, кто первая "оторвет" уши-хвосты.
5) Уши вручаешь тому, кто называет блюдо из зайчатины, или вспомнит м/ф, к/ф с участием зайчика.
Ой, вариантов много.... :Aga:  :smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Победит та команда, кто первая "оторвет" уши-хвосты.


 Так получается, что уши одноразовые?

----------


## Djazi

> использую по-разному.


Людмила, а у меня эти уши постоянно расклеиваются. А чем  их клеить, они же поролоновые.

----------


## optimistka17

Наверно клеевым пистолетом. Не пробовала?

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Так получается, что уши одноразовые?


Нет. они же крепятся на голове за счет обруча."Оторвет"-- я имела ввиду- снимет рукой (ну, есть такой старый конкурс "петухов")

----------


## optimistka17

> они же крепятся на голове за счет обруча


 Заметь, на честном слове крепятся... А подвыпивший народ вряд ли аккуратно снимать будет...

----------


## цветок

> Можно сделать самому в программе"фотошоп"


А можно и мне шаблоны календаря оптимиста?

----------


## alexiana

:Ok:

----------


## Djazi

> Наверно клеевым пистолетом. Не пробовала?


Пробовала клеем Момент, но они опять расклеиваются:(

----------


## maxim4ik77

> 2) "шумовой оркестр"-"великолепная семерка"-- Ты говоришь о значении числа "7"- "семь" я,  7-40, 7  цветов радуги и т.д продолжают тему гости (к/ф, пословицы. где есть "7")  кто правильно отвечает-попадает в "великолепную семерку"- раздаешь   шумовые инструменты, ушки. и они поздравляют виновника торжества под мелодию" хеппи бёздей.. "


ОЙ! А я тож еделаю шумовой оркестр - гости на инструментах шумят один купле Хеппи бест дей.., а второй купле поют сами, потом опять играют-шумя, потом опять поют. Минусовку  Хеппи бест дей брал на этом сайте (та что со вступлением). Смотрится и слушается прикольно!!!! 
Мне очень понравилось то, как Вы выбираете участников этого оркестра, про 7-ку, спасибо за идею.
Классно то, что вы тож делаете шумовой оркестр, а то уж я думал что только я один в детство впадаю.

----------


## klass

Я "оркестр" так делаю: вызываются ролители и сестры/братья молодых, выдаются им инструменты, шумят под "Свадьба, свадьба". Я - дирижер, молодожены - на подтанцовке. Зритель - в восторге. Только инструменты выдаю разные: гитара, трещетка, бубен, дудка-"горн"...

----------


## Лорик Юрина

А я делаю конкурс с инструментами.  Тоже 7 человек выходят а 8-ой дирижёр. У всех разные звенящие, свистящие и ударные в руках. Перед каждым кегля. Дирижёр напротив. У нас в гостях "Виртуозы Одессы" и поехали. Все играют, танцуют, музыкаостанавливается - все хватают кеглю. И так до конца. А когда остаются двое игроков на счёт "три" забирают у меня из рук кеглю. Крнкурс с бородой, как у Черномора, но проходит на "Ура".

----------


## цветок

> Надеюсь, всем пришел по почте "Календарь оптимиста" ?


Большое спасибо!

----------


## Раюшка

Людмила Пухова! Получила календарь оптимиста и, по-моему, так офигела от счастья, что забыла даже спасибо сказать!!! Делаю это сейчас - лучше поздно, чем никогда!!!
Людочка, СПАСИБОООО!!!! :flower:

----------


## ПУХОВА

Цветок и Раюшка-- :flower:   :Vah:  :smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

вспомнила игру, как то делали в компашке, может кому пригодится:
на листочках пишутся задания типа - капать картошку, мыть окно, подметать пол, собирать ягоды и т п. Вызываются одновременно человек 8, им выдаются задания, и они под музыку веселую одновременно должны изображать то, что написано на бумажке. А зрители должны потом угадать кто что делал, кто больше угадает, тому приз. Прикольно проходит

----------


## Volodя

я беру с собой баян. перед началом конкурса спрашиваю, кто умеет играть на баяне ?.....жду.....потом говорю - бутылка шампанского не валяется нигде.....УМЕЮЩИХ ОТСТРАНЯЕМ! прекрасно, набираю команду , и кто красивее мелодию старабанит !:wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*, можно и мне Ваш Календарь оптимиста. 
svirel-solo@mail.ru

----------


## lezi

Девочки,а можно и мне календарь оптимиста?Будьте добры скиньте на почту у кого есть.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## megamen

Друзья! Заранее извиняюсь если это уже обсуждлось, я здесь новенький, все прочитать не успел)).
Кто-то использует в работе, маски из латекса?

----------


## Ладушка

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Наверное, только у меня ещё нет календаря-оптимиста. Людмила! Если ещё остались календарики, можно и мне? :flower:

----------


## romashakun

> Друзья! Заранее извиняюсь если это уже обсуждлось, я здесь новенький, все прочитать не успел)).
> Кто-то использует в работе, маски из латекса?


Да я использую маски уже несколько лет. Маски Путина, Жириновского, Тайсона и др. Правда летом в них очень жарко , поэтому номер я делаю очень быстро. Потом перед каждой свадьбой я мою или протираю спиртом внутри.

----------


## Раюшка

Я пару раз Беню Ладена (будь он Неладен):biggrin:  использовала при похищении невесты. Конечно, мягко говоря, не очень приятно в такой маске находиться...
Люда Оптимистка привозила в Одессу для Лены-Жак маску Мурлин Мурло:biggrin: , когда была микровстреча ведущих в Одессе. Некоторые мазохистки пытались даже примерить масочку... :biggrin: :biggrin:  Я не меряла... очень себя люблю я...:tongue:

----------


## solist64

*megamen*,
 Дима! Привет! Рад видеть тебя в нашей компании!

----------


## megamen

У меня их 8 штук, надоело тупо просить гостей их одеть, потанцевать, что-то принести, унести и.т.д. Хочется сделать из них из всех какое-то шоу, но чтоб с одной стороны не слишком утруждать участников(кто их одевал знает как в них неудобно и иногда ни чего невидно) а с другой чтоб это шоу было действенным. Но пока ломаю голову, и не могу сценарный ход придумать, что может их всех объеденить, может у кого какие мысли возникнут или хотя-бы идеи. В моей коллекции следующие маски: Шварценеггер, Монро, Украинец с чубом, Панк, Фиона, Собака, Бэтмэнша, Клоун.

----------


## megamen

> *megamen*,
>  Дима! Привет! Рвад видеть тебя в нашей компании!


Ой!!! Как тесен мир, тоже очень рад тебя видеть:biggrin:

----------


## веселючка

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Не хочу быть нагленькой, но тоже хотелось бы от вас календарик. Можно?

----------


## веселючка

Хочу поделиться идеей, КТО КАК ПЬЁТ на свадьбе.
В зале красивом, уютном свадьба вовсю идёт.
А мы сейчас посмотрим, кто как пьёт.
(И. О. Тёщи) пьёт по глоточку,
Чтобы весь день контролировать дочку.
Ну и свекровушка наша ,душа,
Пьёт тоже мало и пьёт не спеша.
Свёкор же очень счастливый сидит
И на бутылку всю свадьбу глядит.
Пить иль не пить? А, была не была,
Лишь бы супруга моя не пила. 
А вот и тесть! В заботах весь вечер,
В выпивке он очень мало замечен.
(ИМЯ)-свидетель поставил рекорд.
Как бы он скоро не выпал за борт.
(ИМЯ СВ-ЦЫ) – лучший на свете свидетель,
Пьёт втихаря, чтоб никто не заметил.
Подружки невесты все скромно сидят,
Вы посмотрите скорей на девчат!
Они под шумок наливают вино,
Будто не пили уж очень давно!
Друзья жениха всегда во внимании:
И в рюмках налито, и пить есть желание.
Счастья желают они новобрачным, 
Чтобы их брак был самым удачным.
Но взглянем, друзья, на молодых,
Нету в руках бокалов у них.
Не пьют, ведь напитки ужасно горчат,
А гости, поняв это, громко кричат… (Горько!)

----------


## romashakun

> У меня их 8 штук, надоело тупо просить гостей их одеть, потанцевать, что-то принести, унести и.т.д. Хочется сделать из них из всех какое-то шоу, но чтоб с одной стороны не слишком утруждать участников(кто их одевал знает как в них неудобно и иногда ни чего невидно) а с другой чтоб это шоу было действенным. Но пока ломаю голову, и не могу сценарный ход придумать, что может их всех объеденить, может у кого какие мысли возникнут или хотя-бы идеи. В моей коллекции следующие маски: Шварценеггер, Монро, Украинец с чубом, Панк, Фиона, Собака, Бэтмэнша, Клоун.


Я делаю очень просто. Говорю , что молодых приехали поздравить политики. Звучит музыка, первым выходит Жириновский , говорит (Звучит фонограмма -голосом Жириновского), потом - Путин, потом Тайсон. Конечно , никто из них не говорит, идет фонограмма, имитирующая голос. Потом - фотография на память. И все. Я уже их делаю несколько лет и проходит всегда замечательно.

----------


## megamen

> Я делаю очень просто. Говорю , что молодых приехали поздравить политики. Звучит музыка, первым выходит Жириновский , говорит (Звучит фонограмма -голосом Жириновского), потом - Путин, потом Тайсон. Конечно , никто из них не говорит, идет фонограмма, имитирующая голос. Потом - фотография на память. И все. Я уже их делаю несколько лет и проходит всегда замечательно.


Интересно! Не часто молодых сам Путин поздравляет:biggrin:  Извинюсь за вопрос а почему в такой последовательности, может я не прав, но по значимости, наерное Путин должен последним поздравлять или у Вас это как-то замотивировано? И еще, если можно, а фонограммы какие, это оригинал или у Вас знакомый пародитст есть? Спасибо!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Кто-то использует в работе, маски из латекса?


Я  использую маски по желанию заказчика. 
Варианты разные-- 
1)- невеста выбирает из зала трех мужчин с которыми точно не перепутает своего жениха даже с завязанными глазами. Трое + жених садятся на стульчики, невесте завязывают глаза,веселая музыка. я мужчинам вручаю маски, меняю местами,а невесте  предлагаю  3 попытки-- прикасаться только к голове, шее. плечам. Фразы--"кого выберешь, с тем жить дальше будешь","любимая жена всегда мужа узнает даже с закрытыми глазами"....
2)корпоратив-- "узнай сотрудника"  Жещины  выбирают  среди  присутствующих  4 мужчины , которых точно не перепутают друг с другом и которые  в коллективе самые яркие личности. Одной даме завязывают глаза,.мужчины одевают маски, веселая музыка, а даме--3 попытки, должна ответить--где, кто(где Вася, где  Петя...)
3) "Узнай мужа!"
  семейные пары--4 на 4. 4 жены завязывают глаза, мужья одевают маски, и т.д....

----------


## Вета

Можно попросить календарь оптимиста? Если честно - не знаю, что это такое и для чего он нужен - но отзывы ОЧЕНЬ хорошие! И себе захотелось! Пожалуйста!  :flower:  
annacher70@mail.ru

----------


## веселючка

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Огромное Вам спасибо за календарик! Хочу поблагодарить за отзывчивость и пожелать Вам творческого успеха!kiss

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Огромное Вам спасибо за календарик


На здоровье ! :flower:  



> календарь оптимиста? Если честно - не знаю, что это такое и для чего он нужен


Вета, глянньте стр.96 пост  1433

----------


## romashakun

> Интересно! Не часто молодых сам Путин поздравляет:biggrin:  Извинюсь за вопрос а почему в такой последовательности, может я не прав, но по значимости, наерное Путин должен последним поздравлять или у Вас это как-то замотивировано? И еще, если можно, а фонограммы какие, это оригинал или у Вас знакомый пародитст есть? Спасибо!


Все фонограммы я выкладывала на форуме. Путин - Галкин, а Жириновский и Тайсон - мои знакомые имитировали голос. Еще Тайсон дарит подарок молодым , раньше дарил спортивные трусы огромного размера, ( в которых он выиграл все чемпионаты мира), сейчас трусы - в цветочек( как супер- чемпион  супер-отцу). Если надо фонограммы - скажите.

----------


## romashakun

Людмила Пухова
Наверное только я осталась, кто не просил у вас календарь оптимиста. Пожалуйста, если можно и мне. Спасибо.

----------


## Djazi

> Я использую маски по желанию заказчика.


Людмила,  а у вас какие маски?

----------


## Volodя

вот, нашёл один конкурс
Жених и невеста вызываются на сцену.
Даю им по капусте и говорю в середине есть записка , кто у них родится - мальчик или девочка , затем , когда кто-то из них уже кто-то  почистил , и обнаружил , что там ничего нет- я говорю, что дети из капусты не рождаются, мол молодожёны ещё молоды !:wink:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Людмила, а у вас какие маски?


Вот мои маски на сегодняшний день.Но их сейчас в  продаже очень много :biggrin: ,  так, что каждый ведущий выбирает "под  себя " :Aga:

----------


## Януська

*vladimir555*,
 Володь, отказывайся от этой "бороды", абсолютно серьезно тебе говорю. Молодому такому парню не пристало такие конкурсы народу предлагать, ты должен быть креативщиком, а это конкурс времен мамонтов.

----------


## спирова ольга

а можно и мне календарь? ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! НУ ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОЛУЧИТЬ такое счастье....

----------


## Вета

> Вета, глянньте стр.96 пост  1433


Спасибо, Людмила, посмотрела и почитала. Теперь буду ждать с нетерпением! Заранее благодарна! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
annacher70@mail.ru

----------


## Зажигалочка

ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА, а можно мне такой календарик оптимиста, ну вообще супер :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   (pismonatali@mail.ru)

----------


## спирова ольга

я делала такой подарок – поздравление. 
……… Дарим Вам бублики, купленные за рублики: 
Первый бублик - за дела! 
Второй – что мама родила! 
Третий – что женились и дочки народились! 
Четвертый – за то, что трудолюбива, хозяйственна и терпелива! 
Пятый бублик – за щедрость и простоту! 
Шестой бублик – за успех, что присутствует да не у всех. 
Седьмой бублик – за то, что всех добрей! 
А, восьмой – за ЮБИЛЕЙ! 
Вы подарок не теряйте, да на праздник одевайте! 
(Бублики были одеты на веревку и одевались на шею)

----------


## спирова ольга

Как мужик супругу продовал? 

Действующие лица: Ведущий, Покупатель, Муж, Паренек, Негр, Супруга 

Ведущий 
На рынке супругу мужик продавал, 
Цены же хорошей никто не давал. 
Хоть с виду была она как кинозвезда, 
Но виделись редко с ней – вот в чес беда! 
Подумал: «продам я ее на базаре!» 
И к вечеру сонного зелья принес, 
А утром связал и на рынок увез. 

Покупатель 
Мужчина! Продашь ли бабенку свою? 

Муж 
Че зря я на этом базаре стою?! 

Покупатель 
А много ли просишь мужик за нее? 

Муж 
Да где уж там много – вернуть бы свое! 

Покупатель 
Уж умная больно, как видно она? 

Муж 
да в том и беда, что уж очень умна! 
И с нею рядом, когда под хмельком, 
Себя представляю таким дураком!!! 

Покупатель 
А часто ли баба дает на вино? 

Муж 
Да я уж не помню, как пахнет оно! 

Покупатель 
Уж больно супруга твоя хороша! 
Поди не умеет она ни шиша? 

Муж 
Да нет уж, напротив, хоть я и не рад, 
В работе своей, она просто фанат! 
Себя отдает она всю от души, 
Но часто ночами куда-то бежит! 

Покупатель 
А как насчет секса? У вас с ней в ладу? 

Муж 
Какой там уж секс?! Бутерброд на ходу! 

Ведущий 
Весь день на базаре мужик простоял, 
Никто за супругу цены не давал. 
Один паренек пожалел мужика: 

Паренек 
Братан! Да рука у тебя не легка! 
Я возле супруги твоей посижу, 
И как торговаться тебе покажу! 

Ведущий 
Бабенка спала на базаре весь день. 
С прилавка свалилась, упав на бекрень. 
Ходил по базару один негритос, 
Увидел ее, и к прилавку прирос, 
Дыхание сперло, в экстазе дрожит…. 


Негр 
Какой сексуальный здесь вумэн лежит!! 
Ю вумен, продашь? 

Паренек 
Покупай, коль богат! 
Да зенки разуй, не бабенка а – клад! 

Негр 
Э, вот из ит клад? Что богата она? 

Паренек 
Ты че? Разных цацек у ней дополна! 
Медали, дипломы и грамоты есть, 
И прочих регалий не перечесть! 

Негр 
А часто она наливает вина? 

Паренек 
И рюмку нальет, и накормит сполна! 

Негр 
О-О-О! О бабе такой я в зимбабе мечтал! 

Ведущий 
И тысячу долларов в миг отчитал. 
Мужик посмотрел на бабенку свою: 

Муж 
Зачем я, Светлана, тебя продаю? 
Бабенку свою не отдам никому! 
Такая хозяйка нужна самому! 

Ведущий 
Какой же у сказки быть должен конец? 
Проснется супруга и скажет: 
Супруга 
Подлец! Сказал бы: их либен дих 
Иль – ай лавью! 
Не ценишь, однако ты женку свою! 
Но коли не смог меня нынче продать, 
Придется со мной тебе век коротать!

нас на юбилее мы пели песню: 









Ой, цветет калина,а не виноград. 
Быть на юбилее каждый очень рад. 
Ой, цветет калина, вовсе не репей 
За здоровье выпьем поскорей. 
Ой, цветет калина, а не черемша 
Радость наша Оля, как ты хорошо. 
Ой, цветет калина, а не апельсин 
Выпьем мы за счастья хочем нету сил 
Ой, цветет калина, а не огурец 
Ой, цветет калина, славный молодец 
Ой, цветет калина, а не тополек 
Выпьем мы за Олю хоть еще разок 
Ой, цветет калина, вовсе не банан 
Пусть деньгами полон будет Ваш карман 
Ой, цветет калина, вовсе не орех 
И за это выпить нам совсем не грех. 
Ой, цветет калина, а не трын-трава 
Выпьем мы за дружбу, за Любови слова. 
Ой, цветет калина, вовсе не укроп. 
Кто зато не выпьет тот получит в лоб. 
Ой, цветет калина, а не ерунда. 
Был бы в доме этом мир, покой всегда. 
Ой, цветет калина, вовсе не сирень 
И за это выпить нам совсем не лень. 
Ой, цветет калина, вовсе не кокос. 
Ой, цветет калина, а не абрикос. 
Ой, цветет калина, даже не морковь 
Выпьем мы за Олю, выпьем за любовь

----------

Мусиенко (29.06.2018)

----------


## ПУХОВА

:Oj:  romashakun,Зажигалочка, напишите ваши эл.адреса !

----------


## lav1979

Уважаемая *ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*, а можно мне такой календарик, прям душа загорелась)))) идеи полезли))) lav@asiamusic.ru

----------


## Януська

> идеи полезли)))


раз идеи полезли, пусть они и к нам на форум залазят :)))

----------


## derwisch

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*
можно и мне календарь оптимиста заранее благодарен
konradiv@mail.ru

----------


## Lorry

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
А можно и мне календарик?
Заранее огромное Вам спасибо !

lorry.ribel@gmail.com

----------


## tandem3

*спирова ольга*,
 Спасибо !делал это пол года назад на корпоративе.Пошло на ура.Но на свадьбе вряд ли.Слишком много слов действующим лицам.

----------


## tandem3

Что за календарик?Можно и мне?Плиз!

----------


## tandem3

> Спасибо !делал это пол года назад на корпоративе.Пошло на ура.Но на свадьбе вряд ли.Слишком много слов действующим лицам.


Чтоб убрать лишние вопросы-Чем отличается.....Корпоратив-это собранность,желание не ударить лицом..А свадьба-Одни запинки-И ты не знаешь когда раздаёшь листы с текстами-Какое у человека зрение.

----------


## Ладушка

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людмила. спасибо за календарик. Почему-то думала, что это тот, что на фотографии календарь, с датами свадеб... Если можно можно мне выслать ту красоту?

----------


## Volodя

> *vladimir555*,
>  Володь, отказывайся от этой "бороды", абсолютно серьезно тебе говорю. Молодому такому парню не пристало такие конкурсы народу предлагать, ты должен быть креативщиком, а это конкурс времен мамонтов.


вообще-то я никигда не провожу этот конкурс, написал, может кому-то понравится...:smile: А благодаря этому сайту я лучший ведущий в городе, я не виноват , что одна тамада , которая раньше была лучшей, ничего не знает про интернет...:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> благодаря этому сайту я лучший ведущий в городе, я не виноват , что одна тамада , которая раньше была лучшей, ничего не знает про интернет...


Вот оно, преимущество молодежи!:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

*derwisch*,
*Lorry*,
*tandem3*,
 Ребята, ребята. потише на поворотах.Не поддавайтесь стадному чувству: Всем надо и мне тоже надо. Вы  даже не видели сами ЧТО просите. У Люды столько времени то и нет всем отсылать этот календарь.  Я завтра с работы вам постараюсь скинуть. Только отстаньте от человека, а то она с форума сбежит :biggrin:

----------


## Януська

> А благодаря этому сайту я лучший ведущий в городе


Это тебе кто сказал? 



> Вот оно, преимущество молодежи!


Ааааа, ну видимо в том и преимущество, юношеский максимализм, сам себя не похвалишь - никто не похвалит :)) Считай, что ты и вправду лучший! Это правильно, сам будешь так считать и люди тоже начнут думать так же!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Януська*,
 Ян, я только инет имела в виду...

----------


## denger30

пожалуйста  если вас не затруднит, бросте мне тоже календарик А-а :Oj:

----------


## ПУХОВА

УХ, надеюсь, никого не забыла, и всем выслала календарь оптимиста, рада, что моя работа по творению этого календаря не прошла даром.Но Януська права, я немного в запаре.Вот завтра отработаю банкет, и, если кого забыла, уделю Вам время :flower:   :Vah:

----------


## Зажигалочка

Мой электронный адрес pismonatali@mail.ru/
pfhfytt jxtym благодарна :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## lezi

Людочка! Вышли и мне пожалуйста когда освободишься.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lav1979

> раз идеи полезли, пусть они и к нам на форум залазят :)))


хочу хочу с идеями -не успеваю не черта: отчеты, свадьбы, как белка в колесе. Искренне вам завидую (по хорошему) что успеваете тут общаться! я же как вампир -забегу утром, прочту что успею и руководить-пахать)))) а вечером дома за комп -и готовить очередную свадьбу.... меня муж скоро из дома выгонит)))

----------


## Volodя

> Это тебе кто сказал?


я это слышу более чем от половины гостей :wink:

----------


## romashakun

> romashakun,Зажигалочка, напишите ваши эл.адреса !


 Людочка, мой адрес: rosinka-l@rambler.ru

----------


## denger30

> УХ, надеюсь, никого не забыла


СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## denger30

> УХ, надеюсь, никого не забыла


СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## derwisch

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
большое спасибо за календарь

----------


## Януська

*denger30*,
*derwisch*,
 Ну, парни, теперь только осталось придерживаться календаря :biggrin:  И смотрите там, что б не халтурить :biggrin: не зря же Люся старалась пересылала :)))

----------


## Зажигалочка

Людмилочка!!! Спасибо за календарь, получила. Осталось только в рамочку и на стенку и как Януська сказала: "Не халтурить!"

----------


## Volodя

А как вам конкурс : жненщина должна накормить мужчину мороженным с закрытыми глазами... Мужчина не должен двигаться :smile:

----------


## staass64

*Януська*,
 Дабы не перегружать Людмилу, обращаюсь с просьбой к Вам: вышлите, пожалуйста, и мне календарь оптимиста на почту.

В теме "Кто мы" с.37, пост 554

----------


## Януська

ок, вышлю, только завтра.

----------


## Yuli4ka

*vladimir555*!


Лет 15 назад моя мама проводила "праздник Нептуна" на турбазе. Так вот там был такой конкурс: пары кормили друг друга кашей.  Я подробности не помню (давно дело было), но помню, что это было та-а-ак смешно!!!!  Мы потом очень долго вспоминали этот конкурс.

Пришли потом к выводу, что такие конкурсы хорошо проводить летом на турбазе. Нет чистой одежды на людях, и можно помыться (хотя бы тут же в реке)

----------


## Volodя

На турбазах не видал, а на свадьбе-очень даже ничего !!! :Ok:

----------


## azu4ena

приветик всем!Не знаю писал кто или нет:конкурс с завариванием чая! это мой любимый!всегда на ура! Мужчинам на брюки привязывают одноразовый пакетик с чаем! Они должны заварить его без помощи рук!Я использую музыку "ха-фа -на-на" кукарена по моему ! тут главноре прокоментировать правильно!что и как кто делал

----------


## Yuli4ka

*azu4ena*!

А подробнее?? Они его опускают в стакан кипятка?? А потом вынимают, и надо определить, у кого чернее заварился??

Я вообще-то такие конкурсы не провожу, поэтому не представляю технологию проведения.  А когда они вынимают из стакана пакетики, то с них же капает! Или в этом самый прикол?? :))

Или я такая наивная??

----------


## Татьянка

> конкурс с завариванием чая! это мой любимый!всегда на ура!


:eek:  наверное я тупая.... пока не понимаю в чем прикол, можно подробнее....

----------


## ZORG88_07

> А как вам конкурс : жненщина должна накормить мужчину мороженным с закрытыми глазами... Мужчина не должен двигаться :smile:


 -И не дай Бог, если рот откроет!
А глаза-то у кого закрыты?!?

----------


## Марья

> пока не понимаю в чем прикол, можно подробнее....


а если я правильно понимаю, то мне это совсем не нравится.... Может все-таки неправильно? :rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

> а если я правильно понимаю, то мне это совсем не нравится.... Может все-таки неправильно?


 :Aga:   вот и я засумлевалась...если им ещё их и в кипяток кунать надо, или просто в воду...то здесь, я пас, приколов не вижу и вообще против таких конкурсов.... люди пришли отдыхать нарядными, а уйдут, как свиньи, да и чай очень плохо отстирывается:mad:

----------


## Раюшка

По-моему, это смотрится как "Попади карандашом в бутылку", это хоть и новая его модификация, но, по-моему, очень одеждопорчеопасная (вот уж словьЁ загнула:biggrin: ), короче, народ может запачкаться чайной заваркой и облиться кипятком..... Если я, конечно, поняла правильно...

Если хочется подобных зрелищ, то лучше уж карандашом на верёвочке в бутылку попадать, это хоть безобидно. Хотя этот конкурс уже с огромной бородой.

----------


## Татьянка

> Хотя этот конкурс уже с огромной бородой.


 :Aga:   :Viannen 54:

----------


## Spring

> По-моему, это смотрится как "Попади карандашом в бутылку"
> Если хочется подобных зрелищ, то лучше уж карандашом на верёвочке в бутылку попадать, это хоть безобидно. Хотя этот конкурс уже с огромной бородой.


Почему-то тоже сразу о карандаше в бутылку подумала, когда описание конкурса прочитала. Может, это как раз попытка осовременивания конкурса с бородой, и все ограничится попаданием пакетика в чайник? Кто  грациознее, быстрее, как-нибудь еще :eek:

----------


## ruslava

Конкурс на заваривание чая можно смело писать в тему: игры, которых нельзя проводить!!! все вы правильно поняли: и насчет правил, порчи одежды. И насчет того, что "кроме тупизны никакого юмора"...
фу! я против такого! и не представляю как можна прокомментировать подобного рода зрелище, чтоб 




> !всегда на ура!

----------


## лилечек

Всем привет! Хочу поделиться "УЛЫБКОЙ". На форуме уже были варианты этой игры. 2 команды (по 6 человек, каждый  -"определенная буква")
быстро выстраивают слово-ответ на мой вопрос:
1.как называется деревня по восточному? /аул/ 
2.корова мужского рода / бык/
3.растет на грядке /лук/
4.геометрическое тело /куб/
5.помещение для веселого времяпровождения /клуб/
6.используют для укладки волос /лак/ 
7. сегодня на лицах всех гостей /улыбка/
  проигравшая команда может исполнить желание выигравшей команды, а закончим вместе  песней про "Улыбку" (по новому), заменив слово "Улыбка"в тексте песни на "Бутылка":
"От БУТЫЛКИ станет всем светлей....и т.д.  Вот  такой вариант!

----------


## Марисоль

*Лилечек*,
Хороший вариант, спасибо :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Volodя

вышлите мне кто-нибудь календарь оптимиста, уже три дня жду... заранее благодарен.

----------


## ПУХОВА

> вышлите мне кто-нибудь календарь оптимиста


хотела отправить, но   -- Недопустимый адрес
Адрес vova062992-@mail.ru не существует или заблокирован. Письмо не было послано

----------


## solist64

*СТРИЧЬ КУПЮРЫ(из игровой программы одного из курсов ЧГАКИ)*
Скажите мне, пожалуйста, без чего невозможно прожить в наше время. Правильно – деньги! Люди называют их по – разному. Самое простое – это деньги. А ещё как?
(выслушиваются ответы)
Бабки, зелень, бабло, мани…. Это всё правильно, но как – то не поэтично. Ведь деньги –это замечательно, это занимательно, это целый мир, целая история. И, наконец, деньги – это музыка! Но у денежек есть и свой звук.  Это «чарующий хруст», «волшебный звон».
Вот, например, новенькие купюры – они хрустят. "Хрусть – хрусть". Давайте попробуем похрустеть вместе. Три – четыре.
А  монеты звенят – "дзынь – дзынь". Попробуем?
Очень хорошо! А сейчас давайте, исполним вместе эту  денежную музыку. Эта половина зала будет купюры. А вы – монеты. А я вами буду дирижировать. И так  приготовились, ….. купюры.
А сейчас вместе!
_(Обе половины  одновременно и хрустят и звенят)._
Какая чудесная музыка! Хрусть –хрусть, дзынь – дзынь – это что-то мне напоминает… О, отгадайте загадку. Два конца, два кольца, а посередине гвоздик? Правильно. Ножницы.  А, что можно сделать с помощью ножниц?   
Что такое вы ножницы вы знаете. А знаете ли вы, что с помощью ножниц можно пополнить свой бюджет. Не даром есть такое выражение « Стричь купюры». Вот этим вы, дорогие участники, сейчас и займётесь. Вот каждому по инструменту ( выдают ножницы). Возьмите их в рабочую руку.  И пока звучит денежная музыка(Отпетые мошенники - Money) вам нужно настричь как можно больше денег. Но стричь надо ровненько и аккуратненько. Резанные купюры не считаются.
Задание ясно? Приготовились, начали.
Реквизит: ножницы - 2шт., сканированное изображение доллара, склеенное в ленту - шт. примерно 20.
_На свадьбе этот же конкурс можно использовать, определяя тем самым, кто будет командовать финансами в семье. Итоги можно "обшутить". Если победит жених - ему доверить право зарабатывать деньги, если невеста - то т.к. она хорошо умеет "стричь купюры", может тратить их в неограниченном количестве
_

----------


## Volodя

> хотела отправить, но   -- Недопустимый адрес
> Адрес vova062992-@mail.ru не существует или заблокирован. Письмо не было послано


ISQ 374681845, пожалуйста, пришлите.

----------


## Масяня

> СТРИЧЬ КУПЮРЫ(из игровой программы одного из курсов ЧГАКИ)


я попробовала на деле - спасибо за конкурс!!!! Только я добавила своё - это было на второй день, сделала подводку к денежному сору

----------


## azu4ena

ой здравствуйте ,чейто я заработалась совсем!вот дошла до компа и начиталась!


> Конкурс на заваривание чая можно смело писать в тему: игры, которых нельзя проводить!!! все вы правильно поняли: и насчет правил, порчи одежды. И насчет того, что "кроме тупизны никакого юмора"...
> фу! я против такого!


никакой тупизны в этом конкурсе нет,конкурс не смотрится так развратно как попадание карандашей в бутылку,и одежду у меня никто не испортил!из тех,кто критиковал этот конкурс кто нибудь видел его в реале!?ребята если вы его увидете ! то поймете что это вещь! а главное это правильно коментировать,Не знаю.но у нас в центральном регионе ОЧЕНЬ любят конкурсы с легким намеком,абсолютно все заказчики запоминали этот конкурс и отмечали именно его как самый удачный!у нас же свадьба.а не выпускной благородных девиц!Ну а вообще,может быть это у нас райончик такой 13регион.все не как у людей! мордва мы товариши!

----------


## azu4ena

Да.а для тех кто отрицает,легкую эротику на свадьбе подкину еще 1 конкурс:выбираю 3 ритмично  двигающиеся пары,всем раздаю длинные шарфики(легкие .шифоновые)прошу партнера завязать партнерше шарфик на бедро,потом объясняю условия:1 тур )задача мужчины зажечь даму своим танцем.чтобы она захотела сорвать с себя этот атрибут(все красиво в танце)!зрители голосуют остается 2 пары  2тур)снова завязываем шарфики на бедрышко.теперь задача дамы зажечь партнера.чтобы он развязал его ! но без помощи рук!все это под музыку Сем Браун  и пусть Украина меня побьет! Но и этот конкурс всегда на ура!а вообще я думаю.что каждый тамада,ведет 1 и тот же конкурс абсолютно по своему и а каждом есть своя зажигалочка!и пусть я прослыву самой сексуально озабоченной,но у меня все это .включая чай проходит НЕЖНО И РОМАНТИЧНО:smile:

----------


## azu4ena

НО И ЭТО ЕЩЕ НЕ ВСЕ!:rolleyes: за 2 ым столом я продаю воздушные шарики,как проходной билет на годовщину свадьбы молодых!Их обычно 5,в каждом, задание :1)спой песню о любви,2)подари молодым 100 руб.3)скажи оригинальный тост о любви 4)станцуй цыганочку! 5)и ...:wink: станцуй эротический танец!да,вот такая я :smile: да еще говорю"чтобы веселее танцевалось,можете в зале любой шест для себя выбрать"  Вот такие мы в Мордовии озабоченные! и всем хорошо!а также Путину с проблемой демографии!

----------


## Раюшка

> Вот такие мы в Мордовии озабоченные!


Да ладно, Надя... Считай, что ты первая озабоченная, КОТОРАЯ В ЭТОМ ПРИЗНАЛАСЬ...:biggrin: :biggrin: 
Если публике нравится - проводи на здоровье! А если ты смогла такого рода конкурс провести красиво и грамотно, это не минус, а плюс!

----------


## Yuli4ka

*azu4ena*!

я так и не поняла технологию проведения конкурса с пакетиком чая!!

Чтобы вас не осуждать, хотелось бы его представить, как все происходит.

----------


## azu4ena

> я так и не поняла технологию проведения конкурса с пакетиком чая!!


вызываю 3 мужчин или 4 ,больше не нужно(за всеми не уследишь)к ним 3 асистентки.На подносе заранее готовлю стаканы с теплой водой и напротив каждого кладу пакетик одноразового чая! Асистенток прошу легкой походкой от бедра пройти к подносу и принести стакан и пакетик!Мужчины ни чего не трогают.лишь только наблюдают!стаканчик ставится на пол перед партнером,пакетик привязывается на ремень брюк.и под музычку начинают заваривать ! кто крепче! я оцениваю и творческий подход к делу,мастерство и качество! Сколько конкурс проводила,не все традиционно отжимаются! есть оригиналы находят другие способы!

----------


## azu4ena

ну если больше вопросов нет пойду спать!у нас уже 1.50!до встречи в эфире!

----------


## klass

> еще 1 конкурс:выбираю 3 ритмично двигающиеся пары,всем раздаю длинные шарфики


Мне очень понравилось! Обязательно попробую!




> пакетик одноразового чая


Может быть, и это в ход пойдет, по компании (есть ведь отвязные корпоративки, мальчишники....)

Хотя, действительно, самые смешные конкурсы - "намекательные"... Главное - КАК провести! У меня не всегда с первого раза проходит конкурс фейерично. В основном, со временем, когда обоастет удачными подводкой, шуточками, нужной интонацией, муз. фоном... даже известный конкурс можно сделать интеоресным. И вот тогда ты понимаешь, что нужно менять программу! И все по-новой....

----------


## klass

> СТРИЧЬ КУПЮ


Можно  такую подводку (возможно, подойдет только россиянам):
просим показать и назвать город, изображенный на десятирублевой купюре. У первого, кто достал купюру, назвал город, забираем ее под предлогом "проверить".  не отдаем. А кто сможет первым назвать город и показать купюру пятидесятирублевки? Выигравшему: молодец, все правильно... кстати, (обращаемся к первому победителю), я вам приз обещала - держите! (отдаем ему деньги) Народ радостно гогочет. И далее: а кто мне покажет купюру и назовет город, изображенный на 5000? Все очень радуются, но денюжки уже не показывают.... несмотря на надежды второго победителя...:wink:

----------


## lezi

*azu4ena*,
 Обьясните пожалуйста конкурс с шарфиком,что то я его не поняла.

----------


## Самаряночка

solist64 и все кто пробовал конкурс "Стричь купюры", подскажите пожалуйста, а то немного не поняла. Отсканированные доллары склеиваются между собой в ленту или приклеиваются на каку-то бумажную ленту. И как ставится задача перед игроками, напишите конкретнее, пожалуйста.

----------


## Масяня

*Самаряночка*,

как это делала я:
купюры клеются на скотч в одну большую ленту, свидетели держат один конец ленты, молодые - натянув ленту на другом конце зала, в руках ножницы. На старт, внимание, марш и поехали стричь купюры.

----------


## Самаряночка

svetlg2, спасибо за разъяснения!

----------


## Breseida

Провожу всегда один конкурс-теща и свекровь должны показать свое мастерство и сшить распашенку для новорожденного, а тесть и свекр должны распутать руки перевязанные одной веревкой- все на время. Подскажите что нибудь посноровистее. Может есть какие то другие наброски.

----------


## Зажигалочка

Для свекра и тестя: наматывают на палочки веревочки, к концу которых прикреплены машинки. Кто быстрее намотает, тот для молодых машинуприобретет

----------


## Курица

> конкурс-теща и свекровь должны показать свое мастерство


А я иногда говорю: " Ваши мамы, эти две героические женщины, теперь, любя своих детей, пойдут дальше по жизни вместе: рука об руку, плечом к плечу...А уж как их умения пригодятся, когда внуки-то появятся...Они их, внуков-то любимых, одной левой ...пеленать могут-опыт, знаете ли...Или- одной правой?.. Запуталась... Идите-ка сюда, мамы, попробуем показать молодым, как вы быстренько и качественно ребенка запеленать сможете, пусть учатся, им это скоро ой как пригодится!Встаем рядышком. Вот вам дитя (большой, красивый немецкий голыш-мальчик-это я у племянницы арендую), вот набор для младенца:чепчик, распашонка, две пеленки-тонкая и толстая - я - по-старинке, памперсы-вещь вредная, особенно-для мальчиков, лента атласная...(Включаю подзвучку из "Усатого няня ") Э, а что вы хотите делать? Как-пеленать? Команды не было! Свидетельница,давай мы с тобой из двух бабушек одну сделаем! (Мы завязывае мамам запястья и локоточки шарфиками красивыми, т.е. у них теперь две руки - левая одной и правая другой.) А вот теперь - поехали!
Бабушки не очень слаженно вначале, и вполне сносно к концу процедуры поднимают и показывают всем прекрасного малыша. Аплодисменты, и...дедушек в студию!(Они мне уже руки протягивают, мол, вяжи нас!, ан нет, Вам-то руки как раз пригодятся. А еще и головы. Ну-ка, вспоминайте колыбельные, которые своим детям пели! И, про моей команде, дуэтом - поем!
Обычно проходит хорошо, попробуй! :Ok:

----------


## azu4ena

> Обычно проходит хорошо


 :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Марья

> Можно такую подводку (возможно, подойдет только россиянам):
> просим показать и назвать город, изображенный на десятирублевой купюре. У первого, кто достал купюру, назвал город, забираем ее под предлогом "проверить". не отдаем. А кто сможет первым назвать город и показать купюру пятидесятирублевки? Выигравшему: молодец, все правильно... кстати, (обращаемся к первому победителю), я вам приз обещала - держите! (отдаем ему деньги) Народ радостно гогочет. И далее: а кто мне покажет купюру и назовет город, изображенный на 5000? Все очень радуются, но денюжки уже не показывают.... несмотря на надежды второго победителя...
> __________________


Сегодня опробовала - СУПЕРР!!! Сначала спросила гостей - куда молодые собираются в свадебное путешесвие? Ответили - в Туапсе. Спрашиваю: как вы думаете, а нас с собой возьмут? Хор голосов: НЕЕЕЕЕт. Тогда, говорю, давайте прям сейчас съездим в путешествие по России. Что тут было!!! Хохот стоял неимоверный. Когда после тысячной купюры ни у кого не оказалось 5-тысячной, говорю: а это и хорошо! Что нам в Хабаровске делать? Такая даль и климат не лучше нашего. А гостье, у которой тысячу последнюю забрала отдала самую первую десятку в награду. Тут вообще все выпали....

----------


## azu4ena

> Обьясните пожалуйста конкурс с шарфиком,что то я его не поняла.
> __________________


вызываю 3 пары,раздаю 3 шарфика!прошу партнера завязать девушке шарфик на бедро(место чуть ниже талии)1тур)мужчина зажигает танцем партнершу,чтобы она захотела раздется(снять шарфик,было такое снимали не только шарфик)зрители голосуют остаются 2 пары  2тур)дама зажигает партнера,он должен в танце снять шарфик без помощи рук!

----------


## лилечек

В конце первого перерыва обычно провожу "Подписную эстафету":  участвуют 2 команды. Кто быстрее оставит свои подписи на листе (один большой лист лежит на столике). Звучит музыка.Поехали! Бегают, стараются подписи свои ставят....Как только закончили - спрашиваю: Вы всегда не глядя расписываетесь в документах? (все ржут, и медленно начинают понимать, что тут что-то не так). 
Переворачиваю обратную сторону листа,
а там текст(делаю сама заранее) "ОБЯЗУЕМСЯ НЕДЕЛЮ НА РАБОТУ НЕ ХОДИТЬ, ЧТОБ ЗА СЧАСТЬЕ ЮБИЛЯРА БЕСПРОБУДНО ЕСТЬ И ПИТЬ!" (на свадьбе: ...Чтоб за счастье новобрачных .....). Ну и к столу, продолжаем гулять....:biggrin:

----------

Мусиенко (29.06.2018)

----------


## tatusya

> В конце первого перерыва обычно провожу "Подписную эстафету": участвуют 2 команды.  Родственники и друзья. Кто быстрее оставит свои подписи на листе (один большой лист лежит на столике). Звучит музыка.Поехали! Бегают, стараются подписи свои ставят....Как только закончили - спрашиваю: Вы всегда не глядя расписываетесь в документах? (все ржут, и медленно начинают понимать, что тут что-то не так). 
> Переворачиваю обратную сторону листа,
> а там текст(делаю сама заранее)


А это для свадьбы.
       Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, на свадьбе Лены и Жени, которая состоялась 7.06.2008 обязуемся поддерживать молодую семью денежными знаками, промышленными и продовольственными товарами. 
Обеспечить их детей беззаботной жизнью до старости. В чем и подписались. Дата.
А второй лист от друзей с тем же текстом, но они обязуются прямо сейчас станцевать для молодых танец живота. 
Проходит живо и интересно.

----------


## tatusya

Всем кто просил интересную игру в Песчаном выкладываю.
"Обнималки" (муз." Ти ж меня підманула"
 2 круга. Внутренний- мальчики, внешний- девочки. Звучит фонограмма. Слова:
А меня зовут-(имя говорят девочи)
А меня зовут- (имя говорят мальчики)
Вместе мы с тобой родня (друзья)
Обними скорей меня.
Припев: Раз, два- обнимаю
Раз, два- прижимаю
Породнились, обнялись- ненадолго разошлись.
 Мальчики стоят на месте, девочки делают шаг вправо. И все начинается заново до конца песни. Конечно, ведущий должен контролировать исполнение и помогать.Удачи.

----------


## Орбита

Девчонки, спасибо! Хорошие игры. Чё то новенькое. Бум делать.

----------


## Tutti1974

а я похожий конкурс еа свадьбах провожу, "Расписки от друзей называется" - на обороте разные обещания, напр. обязуюсь помочь молодым с постройкой загородного дома, или обязуюсь 3 вечера провести в няньках и дать молодым возможность отдохнуть от родительских обязанностей и т. д.

----------


## Breseida

> А я иногда говорю: " Ваши мамы, эти две героические женщины, теперь, любя своих детей, пойдут дальше по жизни вместе: рука об руку, плечом к плечу...А уж как их умения пригодятся, когда внуки-то появятся...Они их, внуков-то любимых, одной левой ...пеленать могут-опыт, знаете ли...Или- одной правой?.. Запуталась... Идите-ка сюда, мамы, попробуем показать молодым, как вы быстренько и качественно ребенка запеленать сможете, пусть учатся, им это скоро ой как пригодится!Встаем рядышком. Вот вам дитя (большой, красивый немецкий голыш-мальчик-это я у племянницы арендую), вот набор для младенца:чепчик, распашонка, две пеленки-тонкая и толстая - я - по-старинке, памперсы-вещь вредная, особенно-для мальчиков, лента атласная...(Включаю подзвучку из "Усатого няня ") Э, а что вы хотите делать? Как-пеленать? Команды не было! Свидетельница,давай мы с тобой из двух бабушек одну сделаем! (Мы завязывае мамам запястья и локоточки шарфиками красивыми, т.е. у них теперь две руки - левая одной и правая другой.) А вот теперь - поехали!
> Бабушки не очень слаженно вначале, и вполне сносно к концу процедуры поднимают и показывают всем прекрасного малыша. Аплодисменты, и...дедушек в студию!(Они мне уже руки протягивают, мол, вяжи нас!, ан нет, Вам-то руки как раз пригодятся. А еще и головы. Ну-ка, вспоминайте колыбельные, которые своим детям пели! И, про моей команде, дуэтом - поем!
> Обычно проходит хорошо, попробуй!



И такаой вариант сгодится  :Vah:  :Ok:  спасибо !

----------


## bulya

Любимый конкурс, может Вы знаете, и все же:
МУЖСКОЕ ДОСТОИНСТВО

берем линейку, дружку, и выстраиваем в шеренгу всех мужчин в зале.Спрашиваем у всех гостей, что является самым главным мужским достоинством.Поверьте, ответы будут разнообразные, мужчины начинают поправлять брюки, а вы подстегивайте, что мол сейчас вам необходимо предстать во всей мужской красе(подогревайте интерес), а затем говорите, что самым большим мужским достоинством является мужская....улыбка.И дружка начинает мерять размер улыбки.Поверьте, конкурс проходит на УРА!!! :Aga:

----------


## Верочка2008

Добрый вечер! Чувствую что припозднилась, но можно мне тоже выслать календарь оптимиста. licenok82@list.ru 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## solist64

> " Ваши мамы, эти две героические женщины, теперь, любя своих детей, пойдут дальше по жизни вместе: рука об руку, плечом к плечу...А уж как их умения пригодятся, когда внуки-то появятся...


Замечательно! Примерно то же самое делал, но с молодыми.

----------


## bulya

Пожалейте бедную украинскую дивчину, пожалуйста, пришлите мне тоже календарь оптимиста!bulya@poisk.lg.ua

----------


## bulya

Есть такая игра:гостей делим на сторону невесты и сторону жениха, молодые сидят порознь впереди своих гостей, и держат в руках тарелки(горшочки, мини разносы, что кому больше нравится).Сзади гостей стоят стулья на стульях лежит мелочь различного номинала.Каждый гость берет по одной монете и зажимает её между коленей, без помощи рук в танце каждой стороне поочереди необходимо донести  либо до жениха либо до невесты, и без помощи рук забросить монету в копилку(к жениху, или невесты - смотря какую сторону он представлял)И так поочереди пока не закончится музыка.После окончания подводим итог, гости то мухлюют и мелочь зажимают по5 -10 монет, бросают купюры, считают обижаются, если проиграют, но изюминка в том, что с дня свадьбы нет стороны жениха или невесты, есть СЕМЬЯ, и это их семейный бюджет.ГОРЬКО!

----------


## azu4ena

> МУЖСКОЕ ДОСТОИНСТВО


спасибо!сделаем!

----------


## юрик71

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 можно и мне ваш календарь оптимиста, о котором так прекрасно отзываются.
буду очень признателен

----------


## tatusya

Видела распределение обязанностей начали, но не закончили. Выставляю свое распределение на свадьбе:
РАСПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ  НА СВАДЬБЕ.
1. СЕГОДНЯ НА СВАДЬБЕ  БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕХ БУДЕТ ПЕТЬ_______________
2. БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕХ БУДЕТ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ________________
3. СЕГОДНЯ_______________       ПОДАРИТ 4._               _________________СТО  РУБЛЕЙ.
5. ____________________ПОДАРИТ С РАДОСТИ 6. _____________________________СВОЙ ТЕЛЕВИЗОР
7. А ________________________ПОДАРИТ 8 ____._________________СЕБЯ
9. СЕЙЧАС _______________________________ВСЕМ БУДЕТ ДАВАТЬ ВЗАЙМЫ ДЕНЕГ. БЕЗ ОТДАЧИ.
10. САМАЯ/ый/ КРАСИВАЯ./ая/ СЕГОДНЯ___________________
11. САМАЯ/ый,/ СТЕСНИТЕЛЬНАЯ/ый,/ СЕГОДНЯ________________
12. САМЫЙ ГАЛАНТНЫЙ______________
13. САМЫЙ ЭКСТРАВАГАНТНЫЙ НА  СВАДЬБЕ_____________________
14. САМАЯ НЕПРЕДСКАЗУЕМАЯ ___________________
15. А САМЫЙ ГОЛОДНЫЙ СЕГОДНЯ__________________________
16. ПОСЛЕ  ТОРЖЕСТВА  САМА ПЕШКОМ Уйдет_______________
17. НА МАШИНЕ УЕДЕТ________________
18. А_____________________ И 19.____________ _______С ТРУДОМ УВЕДУТ 20.________________
21. ЧЕРЕЗ ЧАС __________________________СКАЖЕТ, ЧТО ОН КРУТОЙ.
 ЧЕРЕЗ ПОЛТОРА ЧАСА 22. ________________________ СКАЖЕТ, ЧТО ОН ЧИХАЛ НА ВСЕХ.
23. ЧЕРЕЗ ДВА ЧАСА _______________________________      УЖЕ НИЧЕГО НЕ СКАЖЕТ.
24.________________________ ПОСТОЯННО БУДЕТ ПОГЛЯДЫВАТЬ ЗА ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫМ ПОЛОМ.
25. В 22 ЧАСА УСНЕТ________________  И  26._____________ БУДЕТ ОХРАНЯТЬ ЕГО СОН.
27._____________ _________________________БУДЕТ ВЕСТИ СЕБЯ ПРИЛИЧНО.
28. В 23 ЧАСА УСНЕТ_______________________
29. В 23 ЧАСА 30 МИНУТ _______________________________УЖЕ  ПРОСНЕТСЯ.
30. БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕХ БУДЕТ КРИЧАТЬ УРА____________________________
31. СЕГОДНЯ_________ ________________ВСЕМ БУДЕТ ДАРИТЬ УЛЫБКИ.
32. БУДЕТ СЛЕДИТЬ, ЧТОБ У ВСЕХ БЫЛО НАЛИТО_______________________________
33. В ПОНЕДЕЛЬНИК   ПОПРАВИТЬ СВОЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ ВСЕХ ПРИГЛАШАЕТ К СЕБЕ_____________
34. ПОД СТОЛОМ СПОЕТ ПЕСНЮ ______________________
35._ _______________БУДЕТ САМЫМ ОБХОДИТЕЛЬНЫМ.
36. БОЛЬШЕ ВСЕХ КРИЧАТЬ «ГОРЬКО» БУДЕТ __________________________
37. НА НОЧЬ ВСЕМ СПОЕТ КОЛЫБЕЛЬНУЮ ПЕСЕНКУ.________________________
38. С ЯЩИКОМ ПИВА ПРИДЕТ ЗАВТРА_____________________________
39. СУШЕНУЮ РЫБУ БЕРЕТСЯ ПРИНЕСТИ_____________________
40. А ________________И 41 .____________________С ЗАВТРАШНЕГО УТРА БУДУТ ВАРИТЬ САМОГОН.
42. ЗА ЗДОРОВЬЕ ВСЕХ ПРИСУТСТВУЮЩИХ СЕЙЧАС ВЫПЬЕТ____________________
43. ЗА  ЗДОРОВЬЕ МОЛОДЫХ  СЕМЬ РАЗ УЖЕ ВЫПИЛА_________________________

----------


## tataluna

я вызываю дружку и дружка даю им по авторучке и сложенному листку бумаги на одном листе написано: (МЫ НИЖЕПОДПИСАВШИЕСЯ ОБЯЗУЕМСЯ СВОИМИ СИЛАМИ И НА СВОИ СРЕДСТВА ОРГАНИЗОВЫВАТЬ В МАЕ КАЖДОГО ГОДА ВЫЕЗД НА ПРИРОДУ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ) на другом:(МЫ НИЖЕПОДПИСАВШИЕСЯ ОБЯЗУЕМСЯ СВОИМИ СИЛАМИ И НА СВОИ СРЕДСТВА ОРГАНИЗОВЫВАТЬ В апреле КАЖДОГО ГОДА СУББОТНИК В ДОМЕ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ )даю задание свидетелям что бы они собирали подписи каждый на свой лист, шепотом их предупреждаю что бы ни показывали гостям что там написано. Когда подписи собраны мы начинаем читать кто под чем подписался. Хохот стоит долго.

----------


## solist64

> я вызываю дружку и дружка даю им по авторучке и сложенному листку бумаги на одном листе написано: (МЫ НИЖЕПОДПИСАВШИЕСЯ ОБЯЗУЕМСЯ СВОИМИ СИЛАМИ И НА СВОИ СРЕДСТВА ОРГАНИЗОВЫВАТЬ В МАЕ КАЖДОГО ГОДА ВЫЕЗД НА ПРИРОДУ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ) на другом:(МЫ НИЖЕПОДПИСАВШИЕСЯ ОБЯЗУЕМСЯ СВОИМИ СИЛАМИ И НА СВОИ СРЕДСТВА ОРГАНИЗОВЫВАТЬ В апреле КАЖДОГО ГОДА СУББОТНИК В ДОМЕ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ )даю задание свидетелям что бы они собирали подписи каждый на свой лист, шепотом их предупреждаю что бы ни показывали гостям что там написано. Когда подписи собраны мы начинаем читать кто под чем подписался. Хохот стоит долго.


То же самое, но провожу таким образом гадание на первенца. Запускаю на стол два планшета с прикрепленными листами розового и голубого цвета. Якобы на каком листе соберется больше подписей. Никто ни разу не догадался заглянуть на обратную сторону, азарт стоит страшный, да я еще подгоняю, типа, чего медленно спьяну буквы забыли? Ну а на обратной стороне - "Мы нижеподписавшиеся..."

----------


## naatta

> То же самое, но провожу таким образом гадание на первенца. Запускаю на стол два планшета с прикрепленными листами розового и голубого цвета. Якобы на каком листе соберется больше подписей. Никто ни разу не догадался заглянуть на обратную сторону, азарт стоит страшный, да я еще подгоняю, типа, чего медленно спьяну буквы забыли? Ну а на обратной стороне - "Мы нижеподписавшиеся..."


А вот это на самом деле прикольно!!! И гораздо интереснее, чем просто оставлять подписи на листе бумаги!!!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Сообщение от tataluna
я вызываю дружку и дружка даю им по авторучке и сложенному листку бумаги на одном листе написано: (МЫ НИЖЕПОДПИСАВШИЕСЯ ОБЯЗУЕМСЯ ....

Я тоже подобное делаю уже давно, только гости обязуются подготовить и провести первую свадебную годовщину и сответственно, кто что будет делать для них. Всегда проходит весело!

----------


## Tutti1974

всем привет!читаю форум - душой отдыхаю. Позвольте предложить парочку своих игр.1. Наказ молодым - прошу гостей называть разные числа, записываю их в заранее приготовленную форму, затем читаю. Наказываем вам: Целоваться... раз в день, Говорить друг другу ласковые слова... раз в день, и так далее, на сколько фантазии хватит. 
Игра для молодых - "Загаси огонь семейной соры" Молодых разводим в разные части зала, в середине ставим свечу, делаем 2 дорожки из выбранных сердечек, прошу задуть свечу, есессно с заданного расстояния не получается, тогда предлагаю подойти поближе, двигаясь по сердечкам, на сердечко можно наступать , сказав ласковое слово. Когда молодые рядом со свечой, предлагаю затушить её , громко крикнув :"Я люблю тебя". Да, в самом начале игры засекаю время секундомером, а в конце объявляю, за сколько времени молодым удалось загасить ссору. Дальше, естесственно советую им придерживаться именно этой методики в их семейной жизни.
3. Распределение семейных обязанностей проходит в виде голосования туфлёй, прикольно выходит

----------


## tatusya

Прикол «Народная мудрость» 

Прикол 1 
Если дым стелется по земле - вернитесь и выключите утюг, если поднимается столбом - можете уже не возвращаться. 

Прикол 2 
Если чешется левая рука - к деньгам, если нос - к выпивке, если и то и другое - к выпивке на халяву. 

Прикол 3 
Если муж дарит цветы без причины - значит причина все таки есть. 

Прикол 4 
Если у женщины на руке кольцо, значит, она скорее всего замужем. Если - бусы, то это ничего не значит. Если кольцо и бусы, - она замужем, но это ничего не значит. 

Прикол 5 
Шуруп, забитый молотком, держится крепче, чем гвоздь, закрученный отвёрткой. 

Прикол 6 
Хочешь почувствовать себя звездой - сядь на ёлку! 

Прикол 7 
Пришел - спасибо, ушел - большое спасибо... 

Прикол 8 
Жизнь человеку даётся один раз, и в основном случайно... 

Прикол 9 
Никогда не бойся делать то, что ты не умеешь. Помни, ковчег был построен любителем, а «Титаник» - профессионалами. 

Прикол 10 
Если вы смотрите телевизор, вы, должно быть, заметили, что хорошие парни побеждают плохих всегда, кроме девятичасовых новостей. 



Прикол 11 
Граждане! Летайте самолетами Аэрофлота! Спешите! Их осталось совсем немного. 

Прикол 12 
Хорошо не просто там, где нас нет, а где нас никогда и не было! 

Прикол 13 
Когда в семье только одна жена, она вырастает эгоисткой. 

Прикол 1 
Существует три причины неявки: забыл, запил или забил. 

Прикол 14 
Если у тебя прекрасная жена, потрясающая любовница, крутая тачка, нет проблем с властями и налоговыми службами, а когда ты выходишь на улицу всегда светит солнце и прохожие тебе улыбаются - скажи НЕТ наркотикам! 

Прикол 15 
Жизнь, конечно, не удалась, а в остальном все нормально. 

Прикол 16 
Правильно брошенный муж обязательно вернется, как бумеранг. 

Прикол 17 
Смех без причины - признак того, что вы или идиот, или хорошенькая девушка. 

Прикол 18 
Лотерея - наиболее точный способ учета количества оптимистов. 

Прикол 19 
Настоящая женщина должна спилить дерево, разрушить дом и вырастить дочь.

----------


## tatusya

Надоело знакомство и представление гостей по цветовой гамме, я думаю всем известное. Поэтому в этом сезоне делаю так:
"Свадебная открытка" ( на столике у молодых лежат благодарности за участие в свадебном торжестве... и ..... разного цвета.Когда поздравили молодых , гости сами себе выбирают цвет благодарн. Текст у всех один, разный цвет)
Ведущая. Дорогие друзья, оказывается, свадебная открытка - нечто большее, нежели просто благодарность. Как выяснилось, она может многое сказать о человеке, выбравшем ее. Главным здесь является цвет.
Если вы выбрали розовую открытку, это означает, что вы прямой человек, но не лишенный романтичности.
Зеленый - цвет мира, гармонии и обновления. Зеленая открытка говорит о том, что человек благородный и искренний, несколько флегматичный и бесконфликтный, преданный и заботливый ДРУГ.
Здоровые, жизнелюбивые люди выбирают красный цвет. Эти люди - оптимисты по натуре, энергичные и не любят однообразия.
Бледно-лиловый цвет открытки - свидетельство того, что выбрал ее человек немного рассеянный, интеллигентный, любящий красоту и преследующий в жизни благородные цели.
Голубой - один из самых распространенных цветов. Людей, отдавших ему предпочтение, как правило, отличают трудолюбие, чувство ответственности и коллективизма. Присущие им мягкость и незлобивость помогают избегать неприятностей.
Желтая открытка говорит о том, что выбравший ее человек умен, обладает богатым воображением. Такие люди могут быть немного самоуверенными, но всегда рады представившейся возможности поразмыслить над трудной задачей.
Любители оранжевого цвета, как правило, добры и общительны. Это люди, которые стремятся всегда быть в центре внимания и не выносят одиночества.
Что же касается такого, казалось бы, непопулярного для поздравлений цвета, как серый, выбравшие его умны, не лишены сарказма и остроумия. Трудолюбивы, умеют контролировать свои чувства

----------


## tatusya

Игры - стихотворения с повторением движения.
(ведущий произносит слова, а гости выполняют определенные действия)

Ракета хорошего настроения.( тематическая свадьба)
-К запуску хорошего настроения приготовиться! (изображают надевание шлема)
-Есть приготовиться!
-Надеть скафандры! (надевают невидимый скафандр)
- Есть надеть скафандры!
-Пристегнуть ремни! (хлопают в ладоши).
-Есть пристегнуть ремни!
-Включить контакт! (прикасаются пальцем одной руки к пальцу другой)
- Есть  контакт!
-Ключ на старт! (руку вверх)
-Есть ключ на старт!
-Включить моторы!
-Есть включить моторы!
-Раз, два, три, вжик! (вращательные движения рук у груди).
-Вжик. Вжик, вжик!
-Начать отсчет. 10.9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
-Пуск!
-Ура! Салют из шампанского.

Руку выше! (выполняются  все движения)
Палец в рот!
А теперь наоборот!
Волос дыбом подымите.
Ухо к уху прижмите! (к уху соседа)
За руки возьмитесь.
Крепко обнимитесь.
Нос о нос потритесь дружно.
-А зачем вам это нужно?
Все: Потому что это дружба!

Заводилка.
Мы на праздник собрались веселиться?
-Да! Так давайте вместе  с нами весело кружиться
Если надо будем хлопать.
И ногами будем топать!
Если надо – запоем!
Если надо – в пляс пойдем!
Если надо – закричим!
Если надо – замолчим!

Макдоналдс
Вкусный Биг–Мак –2 раза (показывают круглый Биг - Мак)
.Чикен-Мак-нагетс(складывают руки в локтях и машут ими) и Биг-Мак
Макдоналдс – 2раза (согнутые ладошки к голове, образуя букву М)
.Чикен-Мак-нагетс (складывают руки в локтях и машут ими) и Биг-Мак
А теперь мы попали в Макдоналдс для лилипутиков (все то же самое только тоненьким голоском и в уменьшенных размерах)
Макдоналдс для очень голодных великанов.

----------


## tatusya

Задания для свидетелей. :Ok: 
Изображаем жестами известные песни.

«Во поле береза стояла…»
Во поле береза стояла,
Во поле кудрявая стояла.
Люли, люли стояла.
Люли, люли стояла.
Затем заменяем слова жестами.
Во поле (разводим руки, изображая широкое поле)
Береза (согнуть руку в локте и потянуть вниз)
Кудрявая (изображаем кудри)
Люли (укачиваем ребенка) 

«Сердце красавицы»
Сердце  (рисуем в воздухе сердце руками) красавицы (показываем класс)
Склонно (наклоняем голову) к измене (рога)
И перемене (перекидываем ногу слева направо)
Как ветер (дуем) в мае (показываем ладонь, т.к. май пятый месяц)

«Приходит время»
Приходит время – «тик-так» (качаем головой)
С юга птицы прилетают – «кар-кар» (изображаем полет птиц)
Снеговые горы тают – «Буль-буль»
И не до сна – «хр-хр» (изображаем храпящего мужчину)
Приходит время – «тик-так» (качаем головой)
Люди головы теряют – «чмок-чмок» (руками взяться за голову)
И это время называется весна! – «кап-кап» (хлопки в ладоши)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Игра для молодых - "Загаси огонь семейной соры"


Интересно, мне понравилось,спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> "Мы нижеподписавшиеся..."


А я иногда, если помещение позволяет бегать, провожу эстафету для двух команд ( по 6 чел.) - команда Жениха и команда невесты. Эстафетной палочкой служит маркер(фломастер) - добежать надо до стула, на котором лежат по 6 аккуратненьких карточек из разного картона. Нужно добежать, поставить свое имя или инициалы, или подпись - договариваемся заранее, что, если есть тезки или сама это вижу- затем, передав эст.палочку следующему по очереди, самому уйти последним, а там стоят в конце колонны соответственно Жених и Невеста. Говорю, что конкурс на трезвость - учитывается быстрота реакции и четкость в написании имени ( Рассказываю обычно при этом, что эталоном плохого почерка ЕЩЕ В 19 ВЕКЕ был признан текст, выполненный ПЬЯНЫМ ВРАЧОМ, СИДЯЩИМ В ПРОЛЕТКЕ БЕЗ ВЕРХА, МЧАЩЕЙСЯ ПО МОЩЕНОЙ МОСТОВОЙ пЕТЕРБУРГА В СУМЕРКИ ПОД ПРОЛИВНЫМ ДОЖДЕМ...:biggrin:),так что вы,дорогие гости, пишите разборчиво...Как только все картоночки окажутся у Ж и Н, я прошу их в микрофон зачитать, под чем же подписался каждый из их друзей. А на обороте наклеены фразы, начинающиеся со слов:"Я, подписавшийся на обороте..." (- обязуюсь выслушивать все обиды молодой супруги и быть ее жилеткой для слез;-подарить молодым ящик шампанского на первую годовщину их свадьбы; - быть крестным(ой) их первенца; - ночевать с молодой женой во время отсутствия мужа, чтобы ей не было страшно одной в супружеской постели;- носить на руках тещу нв второй день по первой ее просьбе; и т.д. и т.п. - придумать можно массу шуток...Да, на одной из них пишу - станцевать на свадьбе танец живота - и это исполняем сразу после "громкой читки" всех карточек. А я при этом нудно объясняю, что нормальные люди обычно ЧИТАЮТ, под чем ставят подпись. Проходит весело, бысторо, в движении..

----------


## Марья

> Задания для свидетелей.
> Изображаем жестами известные песни.


Наташ, да молодежь щас этих песен вообще не знает... им бы что-нибудь про "черные обои, белая посуда"... А эти песенки с удовольствием скопировала - на юбилеях буду использовать.... :flower:

----------


## tatusya

*Игры на свадьбе*
1. ПРИЛАГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ
2. РАСПРЕДЕЛЕНИЕ ОБЯЗАННОСТЕЙ
3. ПЕСНИ
4. 
ЖЕНИХ	СИТУАЦИИ	 ЖЕНА
	ПРОСЫПАЯСЬ	
	ЗА ЗВТРАКОМ	
	ПРИ РАССТАВАНИИ 	
	ПО ДОРОГЕ НА РАБОТУ	
	ОБЩАЯСЬ С КОЛЛЕГАМИ	
	ОТДЫХАЯ СО ВТОРОЙ ПОЛОВИНОЙ	
	ЗА УЖИНОМ	
	НОЧЬЮ	

5. ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ МОЛОДЫХ(игры с родителями, свидетелями)
6. Свистки( семейная сцена)
7. ПРЕПЯТСТВИЯ( между молодыми по нарастающей возникают барьеры.)
8. ПОЦЕЛУЙНЫЙ ХОРОВОД
ОБА ХОРОВОДА ИЗ МУЖЧИН И ЖЕНЩИН НАЧИНАЮТ ДВИГАТЬСЯ ПРОТИВ ДРУГ ДРУГА. Останавливаются и выполняют задания: 
громко прокричать друг другу имя,
поцеловать друг друга.
Обнять друг друга
Взять женщину на руки
Женщина оббегает и садится на колено мужчине
9. Кто быстрее 
Ставятся 2 стула спинками друг к другу на расстоянии примерно 2-х метров. Под стульями протянута веревка, ее концы находятся между ступнями сидящих на стуле ДЕВУШЕК.
10. Традиционная камасутра.
    парень садится на стул и зажимает шарик.
Задача девушки запрыгнуть на него и лопнуть шар;
11. Принцесса на горошине.
На стул кладется предмет. Нужно попой определить, что лежит на стуле. Предметы:  ручка, брелок, мягкая игрушка.
Либо определенное количество орехов или конфет.
12. Молодые родители
Участвуют 3 пары.
Девушки – молодые мамы, лежат в роддоме. Молодые люди – папы, которые стоят под окнами роддома и хотят узнать. Кто родился.
Девушки вытаскивают бумажки с параметрами ребенка:
- негритенок, большие уши, вес 4 кг.
- девочка, улыбка до ушей, рост 35 см
- тройня, мальчик и 2 девочки, громко кричат,
-китайчонок, глаза голубые, ест хорошо
Задача каждой мамы по очереди объяснить папе, кто у него родился, тот, кто наиболее верно угадает, тот и побеждает.
13. Игровой блок во время танцевального перерыва «Гарем и султаны»
«Гарем». Выбирается 2 мужчин — «султанов», им завязывают глаза, гости становятся в круг в середине зала. «Султаны» одновременно подходят к кругу и выбирают себе «жену» в гарем. Побеждает тот, кто выбрал только женщин (могут попасться и мужчины) или ошибался меньше всех.
«Султан». За определенное время «гарем» — женщины — должны одеть своего «султана», для этого они снимают с себя какие-либо детали одежды,
украшения и надевают на «султана». Большее количество предметов побеждает.
«Любовные цепи». Выясняем, в чьем гареме они крепче и больше. «Гаремы» вместе со своими «султанами» должны за определенное время изготовить цепи из имеющихся на них и под рукой предметов. Побеждает самая длинная цепочка.
«Семейные узы». Каждый «султан» выбирает себе одну, самую любимую жену из своего «гарема». Каждой паре выдается по полотенцу. Пары должны завязать полотенце тремя узлами так крепко, как «султан» любит свою главную жену. Потом развязать так быстро, как «султан» будет приходить к своей главной жене.
«Восточные танцы». Конкурс между «гаремами» на лучшее исполнение восточных танцев. Группы танцуют по очереди, затем массовое исполнение танца.

14. Конкурс «Палочка-разминалочка». Каждой команде выдается пустая бутылка из-под минеральной воды. Игроки должны передавать бутылку, не прибегая к помощи рук, зажав ее между коленями. Если бутылка падает — эстафета начинается сначала. После выполнения задания эту игру можно усложнить: команды стоят друг против друга, игрок команды «Невесты» переносит бутылку игроку из команды «Жениха», тот — второму игроку из команды «Невесты» и т.д., та пара, у которой падает бутылка — наказывается штрафом — целуются.


15. Хоровод «Голубь и голубка»:
Все полетели в круг

Голубка справа... слева
Сменили направление полета
Голубка на руках у голубя
Поменялись голубками
Посадили голубку в гнездо
Голубь кружит над гнездом
Голубь прилетает кормить голубку
и проверяет, отложены ли яйца


«Большая стирка». Конкурс между тещей и свекровью в продолжение детской темы. Свидетели держат в руках бельевую веревку, натянув ее на определенном уровне. Участницам предстоит развесить на этой бельевой веревке только что постиранные пеленки внуков (яркие лоскуты ткани, заранее заготовленные ведущим). Задача: взять 1 пеленку и 1 прищепку, добежать до веревки, повесить на свою половину, добежать обратно и т.д. Зрители громко поддерживают участниц. Побеждает дружба.
 "Веселый бокс". Какая свадьба без драки? На импровизационный ринг приглашаются два соперника – жених и свидетель. На веревке развешано равное количество шаров (от 10 до 20) разного цвета. Жених с помощью рефери-ведущего в боксерских перчатках должен лопнуть красные шары противника, свидетель – синие. Перед этим проходит разминка под заводную качающую музыку. 
Если, что не понятно- объясню.

----------


## Вета

На одной свадьбе в виде выкупа мест молодых "террористы" попросили свидетелей пантомимой изобразить, как познакомились молодожёны. Получилось неожиданно интересно. 
Взяла этот момент себе на вооружение и на предворительной встрече спрашиваю у ребят, как они познакомились и  если есть, ЧТО показать, стараюсь подобрать музыку или нарезки, а свидетели экспромтом обыгрывают.

----------


## Tutti1974

[QUOTE=tatusya;1366648]Задания для свидетелей. :Ok: 
Изображаем жестами известные песни.



«Сердце красавицы»
Сердце  (рисуем в воздухе сердце руками) красавицы (показываем класс)
Склонно (наклоняем голову) к измене (рога)
И перемене (перекидываем ногу слева направо)
Как ветер (дуем) в мае (показываем ладонь, т.к. май пятый месяц)

\Есть такая игра в несколько другом варианте: Поём эту песню, каждый раз пропуская 1 - слово показывая : ... Красавицы (дальше все слова) 2-раз ... ... склонно к измене ... 3 раз ... ... ... к измене и т.д.

----------


## tatusya

> пропуская 1


Tutti1974, я правильно объяснила, что по одному слову заменяя, при этом его показывают. Может, что-то я не поняла?

----------


## Курица

> 9. Кто быстрее 
> Ставятся 2 стула спинками друг к другу на расстоянии примерно 2-х метров. Под стульями протянута веревка, ее концы находятся между ступнями сидящих на стуле ДЕВУШЕК.


Насколько я поняла, Наташ, эта игра - аналог моего "Галстука". Я иногда провожу ее так: два стула спинками друг к другу ставлю на таком расстоянии, чтобы положенный на пол под стульями галстук своими концами не выступал из-под стульев,а,наоборот, заканчивался примерно посередине сиденья, то есть увидеть его кончики можно только в положении слегка подавшись вперед и наклонившись, заглянув под стул. Начинаю приглашать по 1 чел. от Невестиной и Жениховой команды, сажаю их на стулья(причем не важно, кто соревнуется - м+м, м+ж, ж+ж),
говорю условие - сейчас по моей команде ваша задача резко вытащить галстук из-под стула в свою сторону.Кто вытащит первым, приносит очко своей команде. счет до 10 очков. А Ж.и Н. записывают очки, как голы в футболе, на надрезанный пополам альбом для рисования, в котором листы можно загибать и откидывать. НО ГЛАВНОЕ УСЛОВИЕ: тянуть на себя можно только по МОЕМУ хлопку, и никак иначе. 
И пошел языковой чес: во-первых, я "обсасываю" позу сидящих(А что это вы так согнулись, как старичок? Сядьте ровненько, спинка прямая...Тянем! - они хватают - Я- фальстарт- только по хлопку - раз, два, начали - опять не то- и так, под болтовню, наконец ХЛОПАЮ В ЛАДОШИ- кто-то вытаскивает в свою сторону, записываем очко, победитель остается, от побежденной команды садится следующий гость...Они обычно еще спорить начинают, мол, конечно, у них -то конец тоненький, им проще,Или - у нас конец толстый, он короче,нам не достать или доставать труднее - вот тут все это так аккуратненько, интеллигентненько комментируем, без цинизма, не дай Боже, намеками, шутками, да при всем при этом не забываем хлопать в самый неподходящий момент, например, на середине фразы. И сбиваем командами: "Марш". "Старт". "Тянем", "Рванули" и т.п. 
Хохот гарантирован, равно как и спортивный азарт.И на видео смешно, как участники садятся, разведя колени, склоняя голову ниц, плечи ниже колен, изогнувшись под стул...

----------

Мусиенко (29.06.2018)

----------


## tatusya

Танечка, верно. Иногда я сажу на стул ж+н, теща+ свекр, тесть+свекровь. Тоже очень смешно.

----------


## solist64

> Игра для молодых - "Загаси огонь семейной соры"


Замечательно!!! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ракета хорошего настроения.( тематическая свадьба)


 :Ok:  Только вопросы у меня есть. Это проводится за столом? Есть на старт: есть  .... - это гости кричат? Движения им ведущий показывает?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ЖЕНИХ	СИТУАЦИИ	 ЖЕНА
> 	ПРОСЫПАЯСЬ	
> 	ЗА ЗВТРАКОМ	
> 	ПРИ РАССТАВАНИИ 	
> 	ПО ДОРОГЕ НА РАБОТУ	
> 	ОБЩАЯСЬ С КОЛЛЕГАМИ	
> 	ОТДЫХАЯ СО ВТОРОЙ ПОЛОВИНОЙ	
> 	ЗА УЖИНОМ	
> 	НОЧЬЮ


Вот об этом можно чуть поподробнее?
Наташа. ещё скажи пожалуйста, как воспринимается Голубь и голубка? Как-то уже спрашивала, но никто не ответил.
Спасибо за неиссякаемок море идей в каждой теме! :flower:

----------


## lezi

Я тоже делаю голосование молодых за семейные обязанности.Можно конечно дать им шарик голубой и розовый и пусть голосуют,но я прошу снять обувь.Так прикольней.И нет ничего страшного,если возьмут обувь в руки жены или мужа.Когда люди любят друг друга,думаю,что брезгливости нет места.И так,сажаю молодых спиной друг к другу,попросить разуться и обменять по одной туфле.Гостей предупредить,что если у молодых обувь совпала,то вы кричите "Горько" и молодые не вставая должны целоваться.А если обувь разная,то кричите "Сладко" и молодые просто сидят на месте.А молодых предупредить,что если они согласны выполнять это по дому,то поднимаете свою туфлю,а если не согласны то туфлю супруга или супруги.

1)Хорошенько высыпаться и фигурой заниматься.
2)На пляже загарать,под жарким солнышком лежать.
3)Между заботами,между делами,буду отлично лежать на диване.
4)В интернете зависать,с телефона не слезать.
5)Штопать,варить,белье постирать,полы часто драить и пыль протирать.
6)Когда дите родится,я буду с ним возиться.
7)В кулинарии для меня секретов нет,сготовлю я и ужин и обед.
8)С друзьями пить пиво,жить очень красиво.
9)Домашние дела до пота,главнейшая моя работа.
10)На отдых семейный работать подольше и денег в семью приносить побольше.
11)Фитнес, бассейн,конечно массаж,диско солярий и макияж.
12)Мы вместе будем няньчить наших внуков.

----------


## solist64

*Для любителей конкурсов "с перчинкой".*
Гостям задается вопрос: "Что на ваш взгляд должна уметь каждая женщина?" Ответов будет много, но нужно выбрать четырех мужчин. К этому времени вы уже видели и примерно предполагаете кто из гостей на что способен(чтобы, не дай Бог, не обиделись). Потом знакомитесь с ними и подводите их к тому, что каждая женщина должна хотя бы немного уметь шить. Потом снова вопрос в зал: "Какие инструменты для шитья вы знаете?" Выбираете двух женщин. Принцип тот же. И объясняете, что сейчас эти женщины будут шить брюки, причем, коллективные, одни на четверых. 
Реквизит: шнур бельевой(лучше капроновый, он лучше скользит - 2 куска по 10 м, две алюминевые ложки с просверленными черенками(вместо иголок)
На молодежных вечеринках я использую призказку:
*Иголка идет снизу, из штанины в штанину.
Итак к следующему мужчине.
Но шить надо нежно.
Чтобы ненароком не проткнуть(я извиняюсь) промежность.*
Женщины шьют настречу друг другу пока "иголка" не окажется с другой стороны. По окончании говорю, что мы шили брюки дл канкана и прошу мужчин станцевать фрагмент этого зажигательного танца. Смех во время шитья и особенно, когда мужчины вынимают нитки и иголки, гарантирован. А лица мужчин во время шитья - это что-то!

----------


## Януська

*solist64*,
 не провожу таких конкурсов принципиально!

----------


## solist64

*Януська*,
 Поэтому я написал для кого они! На корпоративах иногда просят чтобы было побольше конкурсов этой направленности!!!

----------


## tatusya

> Только вопросы у меня есть. Это проводится за столом? Есть на старт: есть .... - это гости кричат? Движения им ведущий показывает?


Конечно, все делает ведущий.Это тематическая свадьба- мы отправляемся в большое путешествие на ракете под названием "Семейная жизнь". И это проходит в той компании, где я провожу 3 или 4 раз свадьбу. Где будет поддержка.

----------


## tatusya

> воспринимается Голубь и голубка


Ирочка! Воспринимается великолепно, одно но- я меняю задания относительно публики.Но зачастую провожу этот вариант. Я твердо стою на одном- главное подводка. И это подтвердилось на слете. Великолепная подводка Ильича и Светланы из Тольятти показала мастерство ведущих.

----------


## maknata

> Насколько я поняла, Наташ, эта игра - аналог моего "Галстука".


 И моих пожарников))) Я на спинку стула вешаю вывернутый наизнанку пиджак и сверху платочек или косыночку, а под стулами верёвочка или ленточка. Под весёленькую музыку они у меня пляшут вокруг стульев, а по команде "Пожар" (или по свистку, если я его не забуду взять:biggrin:)должны сесть на свой стульчик, вывернуть пиджак, одеть, застегнуть на все пуговицы и повязать бандану, и только потом дёрнуть верёвочку на себя. Если успел - подняться и крикнуть "К бою готов"

----------


## веселючка

СКАЗКА-УГАДАЙКА
В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жила-была девочка ... Она носила красную ... Что? Нет, не угадали! Она носила красную повязку на рукаве! И оттого прозвали ее Красной ... Что? Нет, не угадали! Ее прозвали Красной девицей. И вот как-то раз мама Красной девицы изготовила для нее ..Что? Нет, не угадали! Она изготовила для нее лук и стрелы! Мама завернула лук и стрелы в тряпочку и положила их в корзиночку. А в придачу к корзиночке дала еще Красной девице бутылку ... С чем? Нет, не угадали! Она дала ей бутылку с коктейлем Молотова. И вот мама отпра-вила Красную девицу навестить ... Кого? Нет, не угадали! Она отправила ее в лес навестить шайку лесных разбойников. Взяла Красная девица гостинцы и пошла по лесу . Идет-идет, а навстречу ей серый ... Кто? Нет, опять не угадали! Это милиционер был в серой форме! Спросила его Красная девица: «В какой тут стороне домик с шайкой лесных раз-бойников?» А милиционер ей и отве-чает: «Шла бы ты, Красная девица, на ... » Нет, снова не угадали! Он ей сказал: «Шла бы ты, Красная девица, направо, а я пойду налево!» И пошла Красная девица по самой-самой длинной дороге, а милиционер пошел по самой ... Какой? Нет, не угадали! Не по короткой! Он ведь налево пошел, а налево быстро не сходишь! Одним словом, прибыла Крас-ная девица на место раньше мили-ционера. Заходит в домик, а там на кровати лежит … Кто? Нет, не угадали! На кровати лежит лесоруб! Его раз-бойники поймали и к кровати привязали, а рот скотчем заклеили. Красная девица и говорит лесорубу: «Лесоруб-лесоруб, а почему у тебя такие большие глаза?» 
А он в ответ ... Что? Нет, снова не угадали! Он в ответ только мычит: у него же скотчем рот заклеен! Тогда Красная девица отклеила скотч и спрашивает: «Лесоруб-лесоруб, а почему у тебя такой большой ... » Что? Нет, не угадали. Она спрашивает: «Лесоруб-лесоруб, а поцему у тебя такой большой топор?» А он отвечает: «Это для того, чтобы зарубить лесных разбойников!» Развязала Красная девица лесоруба, он схватил топор и побежал в лес рубить лесных разбойников. А шайку лесных разбойников Красная девица решила не уничтожать. Она сняла шайку со стены и принесла домой. Шайка - она на то и шайка, в хозяйстве пригодится ... А милиционер как ушел налево, так, говорят, до сих пор и не вернулся. Тут и сказочке конец ... И я там была и пила ... Чего? Правильно, водку! А мед не пьют - медом закусывают ...

----------


## naatta

> СКАЗКА-УГАДАЙКА


 :Ok: :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## кисунька

Людмила Пухова 
 Я то уж вообще припозднилась. Работы не впроворот и на любимый форум выйти времени нет. Если вам не трудно пришлите и мне календарь оптимиста, и кстате как на него люди реагируют, у нас  город маленький и я немного сомневаюсь, нормально ли это воспримется. :flower: 
мой адрес irina-demeshko@mail.ru

----------


## Vanda

*lezi*, я тоже раньше делала распределение обувью молодых. всё было нормально, а один раз, посадила молодых на стульчики, попросила разуться, а жених наотрез отказался, сказал мне тихонько, что у него полиняли белые носки. Я честно говоря растерялась и ничего не придумала другого, как снять свои чёрные туфли, гости поддержали аплодисментами, а я стояла босяком. С тех пор использую большие деревянные ложки с красными и синими бантиками.

----------


## Раюшка

*веселючка*,
 Анечка, а какую подводку к "Сказке-угадайке" используешь?

----------


## skomorox

*веселючка*,
 классная сказка-угадайка. Я уже представила - какие ответы будут поступать от гостей!!!!!!

----------


## bulya

Спасибо,за отзывчивость Ольге Пупс и за шедевр календарь оптимиста Людмиле Пуховой :Aga: !

----------


## Вета

> *lezi*, я тоже раньше делала распределение обувью молодых. всё было нормально, а один раз, посадила молодых на стульчики, попросила разуться, а жених наотрез отказался, сказал мне тихонько, что у него полиняли белые носки. Я честно говоря растерялась и ничего не придумала другого, как снять свои чёрные туфли, гости поддержали аплодисментами, а я стояла босяком. С тех пор использую большие деревянные ложки с красными и синими бантиками.


Ложки - это интересно! Я делаю с "туфельками" игру с родительской парой. Только "туфли" у меня сделаны из картона и разрисованны под женскую и мужскую.

----------


## Вета

И спасибо Людмиле за календарь Оптимиста. Только надо что-то придумать с русскими названиями месяцев. Спасибо!

----------


## веселючка

> Анечка, а какую подводку к "Сказке-угадайке" используешь?


Если честно, никогда эту сказку не проводила, она у меня на всякий пожарный случай, но такого случая ещё не было.

----------


## Элен

Можно  и  мне  на  календарь  оптимиста  напроситься,любопытненько  стало,может  и  мне  пригодится...:rolleyes:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Можно и мне на календарь оптимиста


уже :smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> И спасибо Людмиле за календарь Оптимиста. Только надо что-то придумать с русскими названиями месяцев. Спасибо!


Девочки я уже сделала вариант с русскими названиями месяцев. Если кому надо, пишите и указывайте адрес электронки

----------


## naatta

> Девочки я уже сделала вариант с русскими названиями месяцев. Если кому надо, пишите и указывайте адрес электронки


Олюнчик!!! Пожалуйста, пришли русский календарь оптимиста!!! Я в фотошопе - полнейший ноль!!! Даже не знаю, как его открывать!!! А прикол классный, спасибо Людмилке!!!
Спасибо тебе заранее!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Олюнчик!!! Пожалуйста, пришли русский календарь оптимиста!!! Я в фотошопе - полнейший ноль!!! Даже не знаю, как его открывать!!! А прикол классный, спасибо Людмилке!!!
> Спасибо тебе заранее!!!


Уже отправила  :flower:

----------


## Мишкина

*Ольвия*
Ой-е-ей! Я хочу по-русски! Олечка! Вышли мне... :flower:

----------


## naatta

*Ольвия*,
 УУУРРРРРЯЯЯЯЯАААА!!!!!! :Vah:  :Tatice 04: 
У меня теперь есть Людмилкин календарь, переделанный Ольчиком!!!!!! :Party: 
Спасибушки вам, девченки, вы лучшие!!!!! :Tema 01:

----------


## staass64

*Ольвия*,
 Вышлите и мне, пожалуйста, календарь оптимиста.Заранее благодарю.

----------


## olgaring

Девочки , и я хочу календарь , пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

*staass64*,
*olgaring*,
 отправила вроде бы. Если что-то не так, маякните.

----------


## olgaring

Олечка , всё получено в лучшем виде . Только я наверное всё таки что-то пропустила , где он используется? Спасибо!!!! Подарю мужу на день рождение.

----------


## Мишкина

*Ольвия*
Олечка! Ты меня пропустила..... Вышли, а??? :rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

*Мишкина*,
Прости, мне казалось, что я выслала. Сейчас календарь уже должен быть на почте.  :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

В этой теме неоднократно поднимался конкурс Шумовой оркестр. Помните?
Подводкой к этому конкурсу предлагалась забава "Великолепная семерка" - надо было вспомнить фильмы, песни, танцы, пословицы, поговорки и т.д. где бы употреблялась цифра 7.
Только сегодня я сел за комп чтоб сделать эту подводку к Шумовому оркестру.
О!, Великий интернет, спасиб тебе за помощь. Тут же делюсь собранным материалом. Вот что вспомнил сам и накопал в инете:
Число семь встречается очень часто в различных известных изречениях, пословицах и поговорках, а так же в исторических фактах, что лишний раз подтверждает его необычные свойства.

Рим построен на семи холмах
в неделе семь дней
под смоковницей с семью плодами сидел Будда
спектр состоит из семи основных цветов:
красный оранжевый желтый зеленый голубой синий фиолетовый
в музыке выделяются семь тонов (нот) звукоряда
СЕМЬя, танец 7-40, Фильм «Великолепная семерка», 7 чудес света, 7 цветов радуги, песня «В 7 часов у Никитских ворот», 7 января - Рождество  
Всем известны семь чудес света:
1 храм Артемиды в Эфесе
2 мавзолей в Галикарнасе
3 Зевс Олимпийский работы древнегреческого скульптора Фидия
4 Колосс родосский
5 маяк в Александрии
6 Египетские пирамиды и сфинкс
7 висячие сады Семирамиды в Вавилоне
семь футов под килем
семь раз отмерь один раз отрежь
седьмая вода на киселе
работать до седьмого пота
семь бед – один ответ
семеро одного не ждут
за семь верст киселя хлебать
один с сошкой, а семеро с ложкой
у семи нянек дитё без глазу
семь пятниц на неделе
семь пядей во лбу 
тайна за семью печатями
для любимого дружка семь вёрст не околица
для бешеной собаки семь вёрст не круг
лучше семь раз покрыться потом, чем один раз инеем
сентябрьский час - семь погод у нас
семи смертям не бывать, а одной не миновать
за семью морями.
на седьмом небе
семимильными шагами
лук от семи недуг



Делее предлагаю копию статьи которая мне попалась в просторах инете во время подготовки этой подводки.

Еще одним подтверждением божественности числа 7 является открытие сделанное Иваном Паниным. Суть открытия заключается в том, что в исходном тексте Библии, состоящей из Ветхого Завета, продиктованного на древнееврейском языке, и Нового Завета, продиктованного на греческом языке, в каждом слове и в каждой букве непостижимым образом закодирована цифра 7, как, впрочем, она закодирована и во всем нашем мироздании. Вспомним, например, что лунный месяц равен 28 дням (7х4), белый солнечный свет состоит из 7 цветов, музыкальная октава — из 7 полных тонов, период беременности у человека длится 280 дней (7х40). У животных: у мыши — 21 день (7х3), у зайцев и крыс — 28 дней (7х4), у кошки -56 дней (7х8), у собаки — 63 дня (7х9), у льва — 98 дней (7х14), у овцы — 147 дней (7х21). У птиц инкубационный период длится: у обыкновенной курицы — 21 день (7х3), у утки — 28 дней (7х4). Человек с первого предъявления обычно запоминает 7 понятий. Ворона умеет совершать простые арифметические действия в пределах числа 7. И т.д., и т.п. Несомненно, что эти и бесчисленные другие подобные факты не случайны, очевидно, они указывают на существование какой-то исключительно важной для человечества тайны, связанной с Творцом мироздания, и ключом к раскрытию этой тайны служит цифра 7. А крайне частое упоминание этой цифры в Писании по самым различным поводам подсказывает нам, где следует искать разгадку этой необыкновенной тайны. Поясню ее на конкретных примерах.
Первая фраза Ветхого Завета “В начале сотворил Бог небо и землю” (Быт 1:1) имеет 7 древнееврейских слов, состоящих из 28=7х4 букв, причем первые 3 слова, содержащие подлежащее и сказуемое, имеют 14=7х2 букв, столько же букв содержат и последние 4 слова (дополнения). Самое короткое слово стоит в середине фразы, число букв в этом слове и слове слева равно 7, число букв в среднем слове и слове справа тоже равно 7. И т.д.
В Новом Завете первые 17 стихов первой главы (Евангелие от Матфея) говорят о родословии Христа. При этом первые 11 стихов охватывают период до переселения в Вавилон, они содержат 49=7х7 словарных единиц (разных слов) греческого языка, число букв в них равно 266=7х38, из них гласных 140=7х20, а согласных 126=7х18; число слов, которые начинаются с гласной, равно 28=7х4, а с согласной — 21=7х3; число существительных равно 42=7х6, не существительных — 7; имен собственных — 35=7х5, они встречаются 63=7х9 раз, в них мужских имен — 28=7х4, не мужских — 7, мужские имена встречаются 56=7х8 раз; слово Вавилон состоит из 7 букв, нарицательных имен существительных — 7, в них число букв равно 49=7х7; имеется также более 20 других аналогичных числовых особенностей. И т.п. Похожие числовые закономерности заложены в остальные стихи родословия, а также в весь текст всей Библии.
Более того, в древности иудеи и греки выражали числа буквами своего алфавита. Подстановка этих чисел на места соответствующих букв библейского текста приводит к аналогичным результатам. Например, если в трех важных существительных первой фразы Ветхого Завета (Бог, небо, земля) буквы заменить числами, то получится сумма, равная 777=7х111, древнееврейский глагол “сотворил” имеет суммарное числовое значение 203=7х29. И т.д. В Новом Завете родословие Христа, состоящее из 17 стихов, дает суммарное числовое значение словарных единиц, равное 42364=7х6052 (интересно, что греческое слово “Иисус” дает сумму 888, а число зверя, или антихриста, или сатаны, в Апокалипсисе равно 666; оно получается, если греческое слово “зверь” обозначить буквами еврейского алфавита...). Иван Панин показал, что весь Ветхий и Новый Завет охватываются многими тысячами подобных числовых особенностей.
Наконец, Иваном Паниным обнаружены также цепочкообразные числовые закономерности, проходящие сквозь все Писание и связывающие воедино весь его текст. При этом они охватывают значение, грамматические формы, значимость места и порядковый номер каждого слова и каждой его буквы, так что любое слово и любая буква имеют свое определенное предназначенное им место. Например, Ветхий Завет писали 21=7х3 человек, упомянутых в Библии, суммарное числовое значение их имен равно 3808=7х544. Из них в Новом Завете фигурируют семеро, числовое значение имен которых составляет сумму 1554=7х222. Имя Иеремии встречается в 7 книгах Ветхого Завета в 7 различных формах древнееврейского языка 147=7х21 раз, имя Моисея упоминается в Библии 847=7х121 раз, причем с этим именем связаны 38 или более похожих числовых зависимостей.
Из теории вероятности, которая появилась сравнительно недавно, строго математически следует, что обнаруженные в структуре оригинального библейского текста числовые особенности не могли возникнуть случайно, вероятность этого равна нулю, а являются результатом заранее спланированного и осуществленного замысла. При этом его осуществление практически невозможно на произвольном алфавитном, словарном и грамматическом материале. Следовательно, план должен был предусматривать создание соответствующего алфавита, словарного запаса и грамматических форм древнееврейского и греческого языков. Необходимо было учесть также психические, общеобразовательные, стилистические, возрастные и прочие индивидуальные особенности каждого исполнителя указанного замысла. В целом сложности замысла и трудности его воплощения в жизнь возрастают до бесконечности.

Думаю, что теперь и вы готовы проводить эту подводку к Шумовому оркестру, ведь тамада должен быть готов ковсему.
ПС: удачи всем.

----------


## Раюшка

Макс! Как ты думаешь, а 08.08.08 можно проводить шумовой оркестр из 8 инструментов с подводкой соответствующей?

----------


## Ладушка

*Ольвия*,
 И я присоединяюсь к просьбе. Пришлите пожалуйста. :flower:

----------


## Верочка2008

Извините, что долго не отвечала, спасибо за календарь оптимиста=))) ОГРОМНОЕ=)

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Макс! Как ты думаешь, а 08.08.08 можно проводить шумовой оркестр из 8 инструментов с подводкой соответствующей?


Раюшка, считаю что провести Шумовой оркестр с такой подводко можно всегда. А если на 08 08 08, то предлагаю, если это свадьба плясать от слова СЕМЬя, и когда наберется 7 музыкантов, сказать что в честь такой интересной даты на календаре мы сделаем исключение в правилах конкурса - выберем восьмого участника! И тут с музыкантом поем и играем-шумим - песню Ах эта свадьба, куплет поет музыкант, а припев - шумовой оркестр музыканту "помогает петь и ИГРАТЬ" на своих инструментах.
вот так я это вижу.

----------


## Ольвия

*Ладушка*,
 отправила!   :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ещё к оркестру(уж больно нравятся мне всякие оркестры:smile:).поём:у чайника крышечка,у крышечки шишечка,у шишечки дырочка,из дырочки пар идёт....(петь надо на музыку верди риголетто,помните"сердце красавиц,склонно к изменне...) потом заменяем чайник на жесты-попросту изображаем этот самый пресловутый чайник...далее вы уже поняли,заменяем слово"крышечка",потом "шишечка" и т.д...можно использовать на выкуп

----------


## цветок

Ольвия,
И я присоединяюсь к просьбе. Пришлите пожалуйста.
__________________

----------


## Инна Р.

Пантомима - (использую во время игры, где разыгрываем костюмы, кому то цыгане достанутся, кому то сарафаны русские, кто то в старушек нарядется... и все они пляшут , и что бы разнообразить эти пляски придумала маленькие пантомиммы) я читаю текст - а герой показывает.
Лягушка - 
Прискакала к нам лягушка,
Почесала лапой ушко,
Ухватилась за живот,
И как лошадь быстро ржет.
Повиляла толстым местом
И запрыгала на месте,
Показала всем язык,
И в свое болото - прыг!

Пчела :
Прилетела к нам пчела,
Покружилась, пожужжала,
Рожицу состроила,
Переполох устроила,
Вытащила жало,
Ужасно задрожала,
Головою повертела,
И кудато улетела.

Придумала сама - работаю с ними уже два года и выбрасывать не собираюсь - они мне нравятся, эти пантомимы.:smile:

----------


## Элен

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 спасибо  большое за  календарь. Интересненько,наверно,снчала  мужу  подарю...:rolleyes::eek:

----------


## lezi

*Ольвия*,
 Олечка,пришлите и мне русский календарик оптимиста.

----------


## optimistka17

> я читаю текст - а герой показывает.
> Лягушка - 
> Прискакала к нам лягушка,
> Почесала лапой ушко,
> Ухватилась за живот,
> И как лошадь быстро ржет.
> Повиляла толстым местом
> И запрыгала на месте,
> Показала всем язык,
> ...


Звака
 Вышел зайка погулять ,
 Начал заинька скакать 
Прыг-скок, прыг скок
 У зайчишки белый бок
 Он морковку увидал 
 И за нею ускакал...

Лиса
 А плутовка -то лиса
 До чего же хороша!
Вертит лисонька хвостом,
Но мечтает о другом
Прячет хитрые глаза,
Словно катится слеза
Только глазками стреляет,-
Себе жертву выбирает

Слон
 Слон идет походкой важной
Словно дом многоэтажный
Пол под ним почти трещит
Слон рычит, а не молчит
Хобот тянет он вперед
 Не пугайтесь, что ревет...

Белка
Белка прыгает на ветках
В лапах корм для своих деток
Рыжий хвост торчит трубой
Мех пушистый дорогой
Словно вихрь она летает
Грибы, орехи собирает...

Может еще про кого добавить?

----------


## olgaring

Вот кого не хватало нам на форуме , так это нашей Людочки . Кто как ни она , со скоростью звука может так сочинять? Люда , а может тебе начать зарабатывать стихами на заказ? Я на полном серьёзе.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда , а может тебе начать зарабатывать стихами на заказ? Я на полном серьёзе.
> __________________


 Так и я на полном серьезе зарабатываю. К юбилею куплетов 8-10 набросаю и беру эдак 15 долларей без зазрения совести. Это если заказчик только за стихами приходит. А если это моя работа ,где я ведущей заказана или друзьям-товарищам надо, то тогда бесплатно, то есть даром....

----------


## tatusya

Игра- добавлянка на свадьбу
1.    Мы желаем сегодня с любовью: пусть всех вас не подводит... (здоровье)
2.    Ожидает в Крыму летом берег, на путевки пусть хватит вам... (денег)
3.    Чтоб жизнь у семьи была веселей, побольше желаем надежных... (друзей)
4.    Призванье профессии радует всех, пусть вас посещает почаще... (успех)
5.    Птицу счастья каждый лови, желаем в семье только крепкой... (любви)
6.    Жизнь не бывает без разных помех, почаще звучит пусть ваш радостный... (смех)
7.    Хоть и встречают всех, глядя на одежду, верьте в успех, не теряйте... (надежду)

----------


## tatusya

Провожу на свадьбе так называемые "Издевательства над сильным полом"
Суть в том, что наша невеста должна быть покладиста, мила, нежна, заботлива. Слушаться во всем мужа, не "издеваться" над ним. Чтобы так и было, сейчас она в последний раз покапризничает и у нее на всю жизнь уйдет желание что- то требовать у мужа. Есть ли у нас настоящие мужчины , которые могут исполнить любое желание нашей невесты и подарить на время какую -нибудь свою вещь.
Разыгрываются подарки.Что должен сделать обладатель этого? Невеста тянет конверты.
(в конвертах задания, отпечатано на красивых бланках)
1.Назвать 10 лучших качеств жениха	

2.Назвать 10 домашних дел, которые будет делать жених

3. Выпить рюмку в позе ласточки

4. Выпить водку, лакая по-собачьи.

5. Описать маму жениха без слов. 	

6.Громко крикнуть 3 раза: «Я очень люблю женщин»

7. Показать разгневанного Кинг- Конга	

8. Признаться в любви к своей даме.

9. Проскакать по кругу как жеребец	

10. Изобразить животных: собаку, кошку, свинью, лошадь, крокодила, орла, обезьяну

11. Объяснить как сделать бисквит, не говоря ни слова.	

12.Достать до своей пятки, не сгибая колен.

13. Определить степень своего опьянения (спиртометр)
Вы знаете, мужчины исполняют желания с большим удовольствием. И вывод - наша невеста всегда будет нежно и трепетно относиться к мужу.

----------


## Djazi

> Провожу на свадьбе так называемые "Издевательства над сильным полом"


Спасибо за хорошие дополнения в моей музыкальной шкатулочке. :flower:

----------


## tatusya

"Поздравление из цирка":
Под музыкальную заставку к программе «В мире животных» в зале появляются двое гостей, один — в образе дрессировщика, другой — обезьянки, которая может быть одета в черное или коричневое трико. Лицо — под маской.
Дрессировщик: Микки, поздоровайся с гостями!
(Обезьяна картинно кланяется, почти засовывая голову между ног и отводя руки назад)
Дрессировщик: Микки, а теперь поприветствуй гостей!
(Обезьяна хлопает в ладоши)
Дрессировщик: Микки, ты ведь хотел что-то сказать молодым?
(Обезьянка активно кивает головой и угукает)
Дрессировщик: Ну так говори, а я буду твою речь переводить.
(Обезьянка с криком бьет себя кулаками в грудь и издает крик Тарзана)
Дрессировщик: Фракция шимпанзе и горилл нашего зоопарка...
(Обезьянка с воплями прыгает на месте, поворачиваясь вокруг себя)
Дрессировщик:...с огромной радостью и энтузиазмом...
(Обезьянка подходит к дрессировщику, обнимает его и троекратно целует)
Дрессировщик:... встретила известие...
(Обезьянка щелкает себя по шее — делает жест, обозначающий «выпить»)
Дрессировщик:...о вашем приближающемся празднике.
(Обезьянка вновь издает вопль Тарзана)
Дрессировщик:Фракция шимпанзе и горилл нашего зоопарка...
(Обезьянка «рвет на груди тельняшку»)
Дрессировщик:...от всей души желает вам...
(Обезьянка обнимает и целует юбиляров и гостей)
Дрессировщик:...счастья в личной жизни...
(Обезьянка достает из кармана дрессировщика кошелек, засовывает в него лист зелени или бумажную салфетку)
Дрессировщик:...много-много денег...
(Обезьянка из другого кармана дрессировщика вытаскивает пачку сигарет, рвет ее, бросает на пол и топчет)
Дрессировщик:...и крепкого здоровья и умеренности во всем!
(Обезьянка увлеченно начинает искать в голове дрессировщика насекомых)
Дрессировщик:А также полного погружения в нирвану.
(Обезьянка прыгает на руки дрессировщику)
Дрессировщик:Пусть дети подарят вам много внуков...
(Обезьянка прыгает дрессировщику на спину)
Дрессировщик:...а внуки — правнуков.
(Обезьянка прыгает на месте, поворачиваясь вокруг себя)
Дрессировщик:И конечно, весело отпраздновать день юбилея...
(Обезьянка достает заранее припасенную поблизости связку бананов и несет молодым)
Дрессировщик:...для чего обезьяны нашего зоопарка дарят вам самое ценное, что у них есть...
(Обезьянка обнимает и целует молодых)
Дрессировщик:.. .и приглашают провести отпуск в своем обществе.
(Обезьянка возвращается к дрессировщику, хлопая в ладоши)
Дрессировщик:Еще раз поздравляем с днем свадьбы и присоединяемся ко всем поздравлениям.
(Обезьянка делает поклон)
Дрессировщик:До свидания!
(Обезьянка с испуганным видом показывает пальцем дрессировщику на окно и, пока тот вслушивается и старается понять, что же там такое происходит, стягивает со стола бутылку и с веселым криком убегает.)

----------


## optimistka17

Наталья! А это самое поздравление из цирка ты зараннее как-то репетируешьс гостями? Даешь им возможность ознакомиться с текстом? Сама читаешь текст ведущего? Вобщем, давай технологию подачи материала...

----------


## Irishka

Татуся, Людочка! С "халявочкой" я не успела, выкладываю другую игру, может кому пригодится.

                     Бременские музыканты
Действующие лица: Осел, Собака, Кот, Петух.
По сигналу ведущего участники сказки повторяют свои слова
ОСЕЛ:Лошадь я в перспективе!
СОБАКА:Гав!Горло хочу промочть я сначала!
КОТ:Мяу-мяу, вдруг толстым и важным я стану!
ПЕТУХ:Ку-ка-ре-ку-ку! В Москве даже слышно!

Ведущий: В деревне соседней в году позапрошлом
              Крестьянин какой-то сошел вдруг с ума:
              Он выгнал всю живность, которая в доме
              Уже лет пятнадцать бок о бок жила.
              А жили с ним все эти годики в мире
              Осел шебутной
Осел:Лошадь я в перспективе!
Ведущий:Собака, которая уже не рычала...
Собака:Гав! Горло хочу промочить я сначала!
Ведущий:Жил старый разбойник, любивший сметану...
Кот: Мяу, мяу, вдруг толстым и важным я стану!
Ведущий:В компании этой петух был не лишним...
Петух: Ку-ка-ре-ку-ку! В москве даже слышно!
Ведущий:Компания тихо брела по дороге,
             Устали у бедных и лапы, и ноги.
             Вдруг свет показался в избушке лесной-
             У страшных разбойников дом там родной.
             И стали друзья прямо тут обсуждать,
             Как лучше разбойников им напугать.
             Собака вдруг первой тихо сказала...
Собака:Гав! Горло хочу промочить я сначала...
Ведущий:Осел же решил, что и он не пассивен.Еще бы!
Осел: Лошадь я в перспективе!
Ведущий:Кот очень боялся ночного тарана...
Кот: МЯу- мяу, вдруг толстым и важным я стану!
Ведущий:Петух предложил шайку всю напугать.
             Разбойников криком решил разогнать.
             Ведь, если не он, поможет кто ближним?
Петух: Ку-ка-ре-ку-ку! В москве даже слышно!
Ведущий: Звери тихонько к избушке пошли
              И громко все разом кричали они.
(все кричат вместе)
              Разбойники разом сбежали из дома.
              Кто в нем поселился? Они нам знакомы.
              И жили еще много лет в доме и мире
              Храбрый осел...
Осел: Лошадь я в перспективе!
Ведущий: Собака, которая грозно рычала...
Собака: Гав! Горло хочу промочить я сначала!
Ведущий:И тонкий ценитель домашней сметаны...
Кот:Мяу-мяу! Вдруг толстым и важным я стану!
Ведущий: А главный - петух, совсем он не лишний...
Петух:Ку-ка-ре-ку-ку! В Москве даже слышно!

----------


## tatusya

> технологию подачи материала...
> __________________


При проведении такого задания, я обычно даю роль обезьянки -свидетелю и делаю это заранее на предварительной встречи. Дружок все это показывает, зная текст. А вот  в роли дрессировщика конечно предугадать героя очень трудно ( с дружком я встречаюсь вместе с молодыми), поэтому даю отпечатанный текст и он подглядывает одним глазком на реплики. Проходит по-разному. Бывает очень хорошо, а бывает так себе. Не всегда дрессировщики входят в роль. Сделаю фото- выставлю костюмы к сценке.

----------


## optimistka17

Иришка! Колись откуда такая класная сказочка? Из той, твоей книжечки, что в Крыму показывала?

----------


## tatusya

> Бременские музыканты


Ирусь, проводила- у меня не пошло. Многие читать не умеют, начинают вглядываться, ошибаться, неправильно ставить ударение, да и костюмов много( даже маски есть не все).Хотя давала время прочитать текст и помогала его понять. Напиши, как тебе удается. В чем моя ошибка? Целую тебя крепко.

----------


## optimistka17

> А вот в роли дрессировщика конечно предугадать героя очень трудно


 Тогда логично дрессировщицей делать свидетельницу и тоже вручать ей текст зараннее...

----------


## tatusya

> дрессировщицей делать свидетельницу


Вот говорят -светлая голова ты, Людочка. Об этом я и не подумала. Попробую, спасибо.

----------


## optimistka17

Наталья! А сказка эта она вообще откуда? Такое ощущение, что я что-то подобное уже видела...

----------


## Irishka

Людочка! Сказка именно из той книжки "Новые сценарии свадебных тожеств" Книга для свадебного тамады. Росто-на-Дону.ЕНИКС 2006

Наташа! Я не считаю, что на такие сказки обязательны костюмы, хотя костюмов у меня много, некоторые говорят, что я на них помешалась.Но если народу нравится переодевания так чтож - мы  всегда готовы! Но вот именно в таких инсценировках я просто цепляю людям бейджики с названием роли. Главное подводки и коментарии. Это мое мнение.

----------


## Раюшка

> При проведении такого задания, я обычно даю роль обезьянки -свидетелю и делаю это заранее на предварительной встречи.


Натусик, ты знаешь, а свидетель может прийти на свадьбу и сказать тебе с невинным лицом: "Извините, была сумасшедшая неделя, я текст не успел посмотреть (забыл, потерял, забИл и т.п.). И что ты ему, двойку поставишь?:biggrin:

У меня подобное было с женихом и невестой, которые просили заранее подготовить для них стихотворные поздравления. Я выслала им на мыло поздравления от зятя тёще, от дружки, от дружка... Потом прибыла просьба выслать повторно, т.к. случайно стёрли сообщения... В день свадьбы сказали: "ПросЦи, Рая, не успели... мерзавцы мы...". Я, конечно, не очень на них рассчитывала... естессссно, выкрутилась без их стихотворных поздралений...

----------


## tatusya

> подобное уже видела...


Я не помню откуда она у меня, но впервые я ввела ее 2 года назад. но провожу не часто. Если компания повторяется. Где- то в книге была, наверное. У меня их 69. А теперь они мне не нужны- у меня есть форум и много друзей!

----------


## optimistka17

Книг 69 или сказок 69?

----------


## tatusya

> двойку поставишь


Пока ни одной не поставила.Тьфу- тьфу. Всякое может случиться, согласна. Но это я буду знать еще до этого моменты. А если нет- выкручусь.



> таких инсценировках я просто цепляю людям бейджики с названием роли


Может ты и права.

----------


## tatusya

> Книг 69


Именно книг. Одно время я была помешанна на книгах. Я думала, что если книга из разных регионов, то обязательно есть что- то новое. А потом поняла- меняется только обложка, начинка просто одна и та же. 2 полки книг, которые помогали идеями(приходилось покупать из-за одной игры или обряда), а теперь просто пылятся. Но знаю твердо- не выкину.Раритет.

----------


## Irishka

Из той же книги...
 Игра "ДИАГНОЗ" - проводила на день медика
Гости отгадывают, какой диагноз можно поставить герою песни:
            Горячее солнце, горячий песок,
            Горячие губы - воды бы глоток.(солнечный удар)

Замела метель дороги,
Скрылся санный след...
Стынут руки, стынут ноги,
А его все нет и нет (обморожение)

Мы вам честно сказать хотим:
На девченок мы больше не глядим. (импотенция)

Суди люди, суди Бог, Как же я любила
По морозу босиком к милому ходила (ОРЗ)

Напилася я пьяна,
Не дойду я до дому (алкоголизм)

Сладку ягодку рвали вместе,
Горьку ягодку - я одна (отравление)

Зря ругаешь дождь, зря его ругаешь.
Ты стоишь и ждешь, а зачем не знаешь. (склероз)

О какой медицинской професии поет Газманов?
Далеко, далеко, далеко
Мой единственный преданный друг.
Нелегко, нелегко, нелегко
Без надежных, проверенных рук. (массажист)

P.S. Как подсказали мне умные медики - ОРЗ расшифровывается как острая рюмочная зависимость. Вот так вот...

----------


## Курица

> P.S. Как подсказали мне умные медики - ОРЗ расшифровывается как острая рюмочная зависимость. Вот так вот...


Или - очень резко завязал...:wink:Мужчины поймут...

----------


## tatusya

> Игра "ДИАГНОЗ" - проводила на день медика


Ирусь, а я зачитываю эти диагнозы на 2 день свадьбы. И объявляю сколько человек больны этим. Попробуй,классно.

----------


## skomorox

> Игра "ДИАГНОЗ" - проводила на день медика


ещё бы кто-нибудь нарезочки ко всем этим диагнозам прикрутил - было бы замечательно!:rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## tatusya

Вот видите, как бывает — только успели наши Лена и Алеша пожениться, как уже случилась у них ненадолго разлука. А сколько еще раз в жизни придется им расставаться и встречаться!.. Будут ведь и командировки, и отпуска, и поездки к родственникам, да мало ли чего еще! Конечно, можно писать SМS-ки, звонить по телефону и даже связываться через Интернет, но как передать ДРУГ другу обыкновенный поцелуй? Только на вас, родных и друзей, вся надежда! Давайте поможем передать Алеше поцелуй от Лены, а Лене — от Алеши. Лена и Алеша одновременно, по команде, целуют сидящих с ними рядом свидетелей. Каждый из свидетелей передает этот поцелуй следующему сидящему рядом с  ним и так далее по цепочке. Каждый поцелуй,  весь стол, попадет к своему адресату. Но вот чей быстрее? Раз, два, три, начали!
Другой вариант этой игры — передавать поздравление друг другу, чокаясь с соседями по цепочке. Звон фужеров бежит двумя ручейками и возвращается обратно к центру стола. В любом случае игра заканчивается криками «Горько!».

----------


## Инна Р.

> Может еще про кого добавить?


Люда, из тех, кого ты добавила только может лису стоит использовать. Там нету смешных моментов... интриги. В моей пчелку ключеая фраза, после которой все ржут (надо на нее сделать акцент) - Вытащила жало. Каждый раз они его "Вытаскивают" по разному - и дальше если герой замер в оцепинении не зная - откуда жало доставать - моя маленькая фраза : Вы что забыли где жало у пчелы? достаточно - Все выпали в осадок и я сквозь смех дочитываю текст. а если пчела мужику достается, то смех стоит убойный! Короче должна быть изюминка! У лягушки это фраза - И как лошадь громко ржет ( не знаю почему но на ней всегда смеются). 
Так что спасибо тебе за добавления, но там не хватает главного - смешной, убойной фразы!:smile:
Пишу это не для критики, а что б если кто то решится это взять в работу - не влипли в ситуацию, когда их упрекнут - что тут не детский сад!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Из той же книги...
>  Игра "ДИАГНОЗ"


Фея! Солнце! Королевишна! БагиньЯ!
Благодарю тебя за эту игру. Я уже неоднократно писал на форуме, что у Феодосийских медиков я что-то вроде штатного тамады. Так эта Игра Диагноз мне как раз кстати. спасибо!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Так что спасибо тебе за добавления, но там не хватает главного - смешной, убойной фразы!


Инка, солнышко, прелесть наша, твои стихи и Людмилины добавления мы с Оптимисткой в аське обсуждали. Вот и я Людочке говорилчто нет движения в этих дополнениях (глаголов нету, которые можно было бы показать), нету перчинки, изюму нет.
Но Людмилины дополнения я скопировал себе, как будет свободная минутка, мож я попытаясь чтонить в них вставить, ъотя стихоплет их меня никудышний. Буду ждать музу и вдохновения.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Буду ждать музу и вдохновения.


Попробуй, конечно! Но много их не нужно! Уже будет неинтересно! Разнообразить танцевальные номера достаточно - 2 ну может 3 пантомимок! Поэтому я и не кинулась еще придумывать! Во всем мера нужна! Из перечисленного Людой - может еще над слоном можно поработать! Просвети нас потом, что получилось, после свидания с музой!:smile:

----------


## Spring

> ещё бы кто-нибудь нарезочки ко всем этим диагнозам прикрутил - было бы замечательно!:rolleyes:


Жди. Усе будет! :biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Зайка
> Вышел зайка погулять ,
> Начал заинька скакать 
> Прыг-скок, прыг скок
> У зайчишки белый бок
> Он морковку увидал 
> И за нею ускакал...
> 
> Лиса
> ...


 Попытаюсь учесть правильные замечания Инны. Немного  переделаю с учетом критики...

Мишка.
Вразвалку, важно идет мишка
Обнимет лапой-тебе крышка...
А он голодный хочет есть
Ему бы к нам скорей присесть
Хотя он может раздавить,-
Так может Мишке нам налить?

Свинья
Наша свинка ,видно в теле
В зал проходит еле-еле
Гладит свой большой живот
Угощений новых ждет
Просит свинка "хочу есть!"
В центре зала могу сесть
Сяду на пол, буду ждать,-
Когда ж будут угощать?....

Мышка
Мышка шустро пробежала
И под стол, где места мало
Кто-то рядом испугался
Потому на стул взобрался
Мышка только удивилась,
Сразу мертвой притворилась
Разляглась ,откинув ноги
У стола, не у дороги.

Инна! Как думаешь, этот вариант подойдет?... Подключайтесь, форумчане к обсуждению....

----------


## Spring

> ещё бы кто-нибудь нарезочки ко всем этим диагнозам прикрутил - было бы замечательно!:rolleyes:


Нарезки готовы. Добавила к ним парочку своих, подходящих для детей. Так как идея понравилась, а вот диагнозы с ними не все можно использовать.

http://narod.ru/disk/1824317000/Diagnoz.rar.html

Только песню "Друг" еле отыскала, и качество оставляет желать. kuku Если найдется лучшее, можно переделать.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Подключайтесь, форумчане к обсуждению


Мне этот вариант больше понравился, чем предыдущий!
 И обыграть есть что!

----------


## Инна Р.

Попытка №2 
Грузный к нам пришел медведь (на этой фразе гости улыбнутся)
Идавай себе реветь ( если ревет хорошо - будут смеяться, если плохо - улыбнутся еще раз)
Очень Мишка хочет есть...(тут ниче не тронет их душу - будут внимательно слушать
Кто тут самый вкусный??? ТЕСТЬ! (вот на этой фразе хохот обеспечен)дружные аплодисменты.. люда, я имела ввиду - что нужна убойная фраза в тексте, где будут смеяться независимо от игры актеров!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Умница, Инночка! Вот давай вместе и корректировать... Я ж не семи пядей во лбу... 
Как говорят ,одна голова хорошо, а Форум-то лучше... 
 Предлагаю составить побольше вариантов, чтоб каждый мог выбрать , возможно даже под свои элементы костюмов....

----------


## Инна Р.

Придумать можно, конечно, но всеравно больше 3 не делайте на банкете!!! И очень важно акценты на ключевые фразы делать! А костюмы вообще не обязательны - я целый год просто парики яркие подсовывала для розыгрыша и говорила - Сейчас нас повеселят клоуны - покажут пантомиму: вы лягушка, вы пчела... это потом я решила игрушки приспособить!

----------


## веселючка

*Ольвия*,
 Прошу выслать календарик на русский манер!

----------


## веселючка

Участникам конкурса необходимо поставить диагноз герою песни. 
1. И мое сердце остановилось, 
Мое сердце замерло. (Острая сердечная недостаточностЬ.) 
2. Если ты меня не услышишь, 
Значит, наступила зима. (Отит.) 
З. А я милого узнаю по походке. (Плоскостопие.) 
4. Я пытался уйти от любви, 
Я брал острую бритву и правил себя. (Суицидальный синдром.) 
5. Нету логики в мыслях твоих, 
Как мне истину в них отыскать? (Шизофрения.) 
6. Что ж ты, милая, смотришь искоса, 
Низко голову наклоня? (Остеохондроз.) 
7. А рассвет уже все заметнее, 
Так, пожалуйста, будь добра ... (Похмельный синдром.) 
1. Почему так путаются мысли? 
Почему так часто меркнет свет? (Обморок.) 
2. Я бросаюсь в ночь, чтобы тебя догнать, 
Но понимаю, что стою и не могу бежать. (Паралич.) 
3. К несчастью, я, но, к счастью, не один 
Попал в твою зависимость коварную. (Наркомания.) 
4. Мы гуляли с тобой, 
Я ревела, ох, ревела. (Истерия.) 
5. Эта девка - ничаво. 
И вот эта ничаво. 
А у этой, примечаю, 
Пузо дуется от чаю. (Переедание.) 
6. Ах, и сам я нынче что-то стал нестойкий, 
Не дойду до дома с дружеской попойки. (Алкогольное опьянение.) 
7. Очи черные, очи страстные, Очи жгучие и прекрасные! 
Как люблю я вас! Как боюсь я вас! 
Знать, увидел вас я в недобрый час! (Сеанс гипноза.) 
8. Я не ангел, я не бес, Я усталый странник. 
Я вернулся, я воскрес 
И в дом твой постучался. (Клиническая смерть.) 
9. Никогда не говорила, 
Но терпенья больше нет. (Немота.) 
10. Ночь! Ожиданья холод.
 Боль! Словно я расколот.
Я ничего не вижу, 
Сам себя я ненавижу. (Куриная слепота.)

----------


## skomorox

*Spring*,
 Спасибо, очень благодарна за работу и нарезочки. Уже скачала в свою папочку  :Ok:  :flower: 
А народ продолжает работку подкидывать:



> Участникам конкурса необходимо поставить диагноз герою песни. 
> 1. И мое сердце остановилось, 
> Мое сердце замерло. (Острая сердечная недостаточностЬ.) 
> 2. Если ты меня не услышишь, 
> Значит, наступила зима. (Отит.) 
> З. А я милого узнаю по походке. (Плоскостопие.)


:wink::eek: :Ha:

----------


## цветок

> Инна! Как думаешь, этот вариант подойдет?... Подключайтесь, форумчане к обсуждению....
> __________________


Мне этот вариант больше понравился,но я тоже думаю,что больше трёх за один раз не стоит брать, но можно постоянно менять для разнообразия,так что спасибо,лишние не будут.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

*tatusya*,
Давайте поможем передать Алеше поцелуй от Лены, а Лене — от Алеши. Лена и Алеша одновременно, по команде, целуют сидящих с ними рядом свидетелей. Каждый из свидетелей передает этот поцелуй следующему сидящему рядом с ним и так далее по цепочке. Каждый поцелуй, весь стол, попадет к своему адресату. Но вот чей быстрее? Раз, два, три, начали!

И тут можно использовать музыку Таркана  с поцелуями, или "Целуй, целуй" - Нарцыса (если я не ошибаюсь). Я это делаю, мне нравиться. Теперь попробую с рюмочками. Спасибо за идейку.

----------


## Ольвия

*веселючка*,
 отправила, встречай! :flower:

----------


## Катрина

> Попытка №2 
> Грузный к нам пришел медведь (на этой фразе гости улыбнутся)
> Идавай себе реветь ( если ревет хорошо - будут смеяться, если плохо - улыбнутся еще раз)
> Очень Мишка хочет есть...(тут ниче не тронет их душу - будут внимательно слушать
> Кто тут самый вкусный??? ТЕСТЬ! (вот на этой фразе хохот обеспечен)дружные аплодисменты.. люда, я имела ввиду - что нужна убойная фраза в тексте, где будут смеяться независимо от игры актеров


Грузный к нам пришел медведь
И давай себе реветь.
Очень мишка хочет есть,
Кто тут самый вкусный? Тесть?
Мишка лапы потерает, 
Пузо к верху поднимает,
Наклоняется вперед,
Да как, песню запоет.
Да как, топнет он ногою-
косолапою, кривою....
...Вдруг, ужалила оса,
Мишка прыгнул,как коза.
Чешет тут и чешет там,
Эх, налил бы кто сто грамм!
Закружился,завизжал
И вприпрыжку убежал!

----------


## optimistka17

Очень даже хорошо... А остальных героев доделаешь,-переделаешь?

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Попытка №2 
> Грузный к нам пришел медведь (на этой фразе гости улыбнутся)...


 -И вот так сразу - о новоизбранном Президенте?!?

----------


## klass

Ха-Ха!:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Катрина

> А остальных героев доделаешь,-переделаешь?


Если вот так?
Появился рыжий кот
Как то странно он идет?
Толи котик тот хромает,
Толи хвостик догоняет?
Точно, крутится юлой, 
Хвост догнать не может свой!
Прыгнул влево,прыгнул вправо,
Уморился рыжий право
 Сел, умылся, позевал,
Лапкой ушко почесал,
А увидел как народ,
Замурлыкал во весь рот.....
Спинку выгнул кот дугой
И отправился домой.

----------


## веселючка

*Ольвия*,
 Огромное спасибо за календарик! Я уже предствавляю, как холостые друзья жениха найдут им применение!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Януська

> Я уже предствавляю, как холостые друзья жениха найдут им применение!!!!!!!!


а что женатые этим уже не пользуются? :biggrin:

----------


## веселючка

*Януська*,
 Я думаю, что холостым нужнее.  :Tease:

----------


## dafna7526

А у меня муж  календарь  вчерась распечатал. а сегодня на работу унес... Сорвал работу оборонного предприятия!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Если вот так?


 Получилось просто замечательно! Продолжай дальше в том же духе...
 Пожалуйста.....

----------


## optimistka17

Ольвия! Олечка!
 Пришли мне тоже , пожалуйста, русский вариант Календаря Оптимиста. Наш -то народ ,в Днепропетровске больше все же русскоязычный...

----------


## Ольвия

*optimistka17*,
 Люда, уже отправила, смотри почту! :flower:

----------


## klass

Ольвия, пришлите и мне, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ольвия

> Ольвия, пришлите и мне, пожалуйста!


Уже! :flower:

----------


## Spring

> А народ продолжает работку подкидывать:


Лови ссылочку:
http://narod.ru/disk/1849993000/Diagnoz2.rar.html

Правда, сделала только две, "Милого узнаю" не нашла подходящий вариант, чтобы отрезать. Да, честно сказать, и не стремилась: затруднительно будет угадать диагноз - поет ведь мужчина :biggrin:

----------


## klass

> Уже!


Что-то нет ничего :frown: А можно Вас попросить скинуть на ebeznosenko@yandex.ru. Пожалуйста, если не затруднит! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Что-то нет ничего :frown: А можно Вас попросить скинуть на ebeznosenko@yandex.ru. Пожалуйста, если не затруднит!


Тоже уже!

----------


## klass

Вот теперь дошлооооо! Спа-си-бо! Муж с командировки в четверг приезжает, порадую....  Это не правда, что только холостым надо.... Женатики тоже развлекаются  :Oj:

----------


## Irishka

Ольвия! Заинтриговала ты всех этим календарем! Теперь и я хочу...если можно? Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ольвия*,



> Ольвия! Заинтриговала ты всех этим календарем! Теперь и я хочу...если можно? Пожалуйста!!!


Ира прямо озвучила мои мысли!

----------


## Ольвия

> Вот теперь дошлооооо! Спа-си-бо! Муж с командировки в четверг приезжает, порадую....  Это не правда, что только холостым надо.... Женатики тоже развлекаются


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ольвия! Заинтриговала ты всех этим календарем! Теперь и я хочу...если можно? Пожалуйста!!!


Это не я заинтриговала, это Людочка Пухова, а я лишь русские названия повставляла.
*Irishka*, а куда слать?

----------


## Ольвия

> *Ольвия*,
> 
> Ира прямо озвучила мои мысли!


Алинка, смотри почту! :flower:

----------


## Элен

*Ольвия*,
 и меня  осчастливь,пожалуйста.:wink:

----------


## Ольвия

*Элен*,
 отправила!  :flower:  Если не дойдет послание, маякни мне.

----------


## Элен

Олечка,спасибо,милая.:smile:Получила.

----------


## Irishka

Ольвия! 
krutko-irina@mail.ru

----------


## Irishka

Загадки

1.Ползает по потолку, летает вокруг лампочки,жжужит, на "в" начинается? ... Муха. Почему на "в",потому что выпендривается
2.Лежит на полу, лапки сложила, не жжужит. на"д" начинается...Муха, а почему на "д" - довыпендривалась.
3.Сколько будет десять раз по 100граммов... 1кг (обычно говорят 1 литр)
4.Почему у козы глаза грустные?... Потому что у нее муж козел!
5.Почему у слона глазакрасные?...Чтобы в помидорах прятаться. Вы видели слона в помидорах? Нет?-хорошо спрятался.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Загадки
> ...4.Почему у козы глаза грустные?... Потому что у нее муж козел!...


 А шел на выборы, вытягивая руки (которые ничого нэ кралы) из манжет, говорил: -Я нэ козёл и моя семья - не козёл! (с)...

Крамольны на Украине загадочки Ваши!

----------


## Dium

Готовлю сценарий свадьбы, нашла такую игру:))) 
*Игра "чья свадьба следующая"*
   Это старинная игра-гадание, кто из холостых парней и незамужних девушек, участвующих в нынешнем торжестве, сыграет следующую свадьбу.
   В один круг собираются девушки, в другой - парни. Невеста с завязанными и глазами находится в кругу девушек, жених - в кругу парней, с завязанными глазами. Оба круга движутся против часовой стрел, все поют песню, например "Обручальное кольцо". Во время исполнения последующего куплета невеста выбирает вслепую кого-то из девушек. Жених кого-то из парней. 
  Они надевают на своих избранников специально изготовленные маленькую "фату невесты" и "шляпу жениха". 
  Теперь всеобщее внимание обращено уже на вторую пару, молодожены получают возможность отдохнуть, а для тех, "чья свадьба следующая", специальный вальс, и возгласы "горько", и шуточное чествование.

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо, Олечка! Теперь бы решить, когда же и кому вручать Календарь Оптимиста на свадьбе....

----------


## Катрина

> Свинья
> Наша свинка ,видно в теле
> В зал проходит еле-еле


  Вот, что получилось:
Наша свинка, видно в теле,
Она ходит еле-еле,
Но фигуру бережет,
Обруч крутит взад-вперед.
Крутит обруч на руке,да на шее и ноге.
Ловко прыгалки берет и подскоки выдает.
Затем ловко приседает, да наклоны выполняет.
...Смотрит свинка на себя-
"Исхудала что-то я!"
Со стола еду берет, и домой скорей идет.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ольвия*,
Что-то и мне глядя на всех захотелось этот календарь посмотреть. Вышли. пожалуйста, свой вариант.

----------


## lezi

*Ольвия*,
 Оля,если не трудно вышли твой календарик русский вариант.

----------


## tataluna

Спасибо большое за конкурсы.
 Поясни пожалуйсто подробнее что за конкурс Свистки( семейная сцена). Заранее благодарна.Наталья.

----------


## Ольвия

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
*lezi*,
 отправила! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ольвия*,
Оля, получила. Спасибо! Может, когда и пригодится.

----------


## Djazi

> Сообщение от klass  
> Вот теперь дошлооооо! Спа-си-бо! Муж с командировки в четверг приезжает, порадую.... Это не правда, что только холостым надо.... Женатики тоже развлекаются





> Это не я заинтриговала, это Людочка Пухова, а я лишь русские названия повставляла.





> Алинка, смотри почту!





> Ольвия,
> и меня осчастливь,пожалуйста.





> Ольвия! 
> krutko-irina@mail.ru
> __________________





> Спасибо, Олечка! Теперь бы решить, когда же и кому вручать Календарь Оптимиста на свадьбе....
> __________________





> Ольвия,
> Что-то и мне глядя на всех захотелось этот календарь посмотреть. Вышли. пожалуйста, свой вариант.
> __________________





> Ольвия,
> Оля,если не трудно вышли твой календарик русский вариант.


Дечонки, я эти просьбы скопировала только с последней странички.
Ещё раз хочу поблагодарить Людмилу Пухову и Ольвию.
С вашей помощью можно сделать заключение: * У НАС НА ФОРУМЕ СЕКС ЕСТЬ!!!*
И это ещё музыканты не просекли про наш  чудесный календарь:wink:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> С вашей помощью можно сделать заключение: У НАС НА ФОРУМЕ СЕКС ЕСТЬ!!!
> И это ещё музыканты не просекли про наш чудесный календарь


СПАСИБО, Я НЕ зря, значит , старалась, этот  календарь  сделала  несколько  лет  назад, когда  только  постигала  азы  фотошопа.
Спасибо за  ваше  спасибо ! :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> С вашей помощью можно сделать заключение: * У НАС НА ФОРУМЕ СЕКС ЕСТЬ!!!*
> И это ещё музыканты не просекли про наш  чудесный календарь:wink:


 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## naatta

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Да ты вообще молодчинка!!! Освоила фотошоп, да еще и идейку такую прикольную придумала!!! У меня бы ума не хватило!!!:biggrin: Надо же, как фантазия бурлит!!!!
МОЛОДЕЦ!!! :flower: 
А Олюньке отдельное спасибо, за всех русскоговорящих мужиков!!! Перевела на понятный им язык Людмилкину идею!!! :flower:

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Ольвия,
Оля, и мне еще можно этот "сексуальный, оптимистический календарик". Ну тоже хочется иметь такую вещицу. Заранее спасибо.

svmelnik130366@rambler.ru

----------


## tataluna

Ольвия.Что за чудо календарик? Можно и мне посмотреть.Пожалуйста!!! Пожалуйста!!!
korolll1@rambler.ru

----------


## Ольвия

*Ribka-тамадушка*,
 отправила!  :flower: 
*tataluna*,
 А куда высылать?

----------


## klass

> Загадки
> 
> 1.Ползает по потолку


У меня тоже есть такие "коронки": Прошу разделиться на две команды: направо умные, налево - красивые. (народ начинает метаться, но "разрываюсь" только я) 
Для умных три вопроса, для красивых - один. 
Команде красивых: Винни Пух - это кабан или свинья? (все: свинья) - Медвежонок! 
Команде умных: Что падает с неба зимой? - Снег
                       Какого цвета снег - Белый
                       Что пьют коровы? -Молоко! - правильный ответ - Воду!
В итоге: правилом нашего вечера было "Праздник без водки, что паспорт без фотки", потому интеллектуальный конкурс не пошел! И вообще, давайте договоримся: команда умных - не умничает, красивые - не выпендриваются!
Переходим к творческому конкурсу! Перетанцовка.

----------


## tatusya

Игра для вечеринки, плавно переходящая в тост.
А пока, чтоб не скучать, 
Предлагаю поиграть! 
Сейчас я буду задавать шуточные вопросы, а вы попытайтесь узнать себя в них или своих соседей по столу, и на мой вопрос отвечайте 
"Это Я!": или "Это Он (Она)!" 
1. Кто веселою походкой иногда шагает с водкой? 
2. Кто из вас, скажите вслух, на работе ловит мух? 
3. Кто мороза не боится, на машине ездит птицей? 
4. Кто из вас, чуть подрастет и в начальники пойдет? 
5. Кто из вас не ходит хмурый, любит спорт и физкультуру? 
6. Кто из вас, такой чудной, водку пьет всегда босой? (На озере Байкале) 
7. Кто рабочее заданье выполняет точно в срок? 
8. Кто из вас пьет в кабинете, как на сегодняшнем банкете? 
9. Кто из ваших, из друзей, ходит грязный до ушей? 
10. Кто из вас по мостовой ходит кверху головой? 
11. Кто из вас, хочу я знать, любит на работе спать? 
12. Кто из вас приходит в офис с опозданием на час? 
Как и ожидалось в нашей фирме таких очень мало, почти нет. 
Вот за Наш дружный коллектив и давайте выпьем!

----------


## KAlinchik

> 1. Кто веселою походкой иногда шагает с водкой?


 Ты думаешь, на этот вопрос все сразу начнут орать ЭТО Я ?!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Кто из ваших, из друзей, ходит грязный до ушей?


 или 



> 2. Кто из вас, скажите вслух, на работе ловит мух?


 Тот же самый вопрос....

----------


## tatusya

Алинка, и за водку люди под мухой и если компания знакомая кричат спокойно. Если не сам, то другие за него.


> Сообщение от tatusya 
> Кто из ваших, из друзей, ходит грязный до ушей?
> 
> или 
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от tatusya 
> 2. Кто из вас, скажите вслух, на работе ловит мух?
> 
> Тот же самый вопрос....


Где ты увидела одинаковый вопрос? 
Это игра, и поверь проходит на Ура!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Где ты увидела одинаковый вопрос?


не, не одинаковый, а не очень корректный...




> Алинка, и за водку люди под мухой и если компания знакомая кричат спокойно. Если не сам, то другие за него.


Не все пьянеют одинаково, а кто-то может и вовсе не пить. Вот для таких некоторые вопросы могут быть и не очень приятны....
 Но если не совсем корректные, как по мне,  убрать, то наверняка неплохо

----------


## KAlinchik

Учреждения        

Ведущий приглашает четырех участников, выстраивает их в одну линию, говоря: «Где вы сегодня были, в каких учреждениях, сейчас узнаем мы». Затем просит игроков повернуться на 180?, и следя за тем, чтобы игроки не смогли прочесть надписи, вешает им на спину таблички с надписями: «Баня», «Вытрезвитель», «Роддом», «ЗАГС» и пр.. Ведущий задает вопросы, на которые просит поочередно отвечать каждого участника:
1. Как вы попали в данное учреждение?
2.° C кем там были?
3. Что вам особенно понравилось?
4. Как долго там пробыли?
5. Часто туда будете приходить?
6. Друзьям посоветуете побывать?
Участники ни в коем случае не должны знать, что написано на их «спинах». Для пущей верности можно даже завязать игрокам глаза платками. За наиболее интересные ответы победитель получает приз, остальные — сувениры

----------


## Ларисочка

Загадка из детства: *Какой зверек,скажите,братцы,сумеет сам в себя забраться?*

----------


## Ларисочка

> и следя за тем, чтобы игроки не смогли прочесть надписи,


Часто начинают вредничать,и подсматривают,я таких сразу дисквалифицирую. Подводочка у меня немного другая,но в целом-всегда проходит очень весело.

----------


## Януська

> Какой зверек,скажите,братцы,сумеет сам в себя забраться?


о, а я не знаю такую загадку...черепаха что ли? или улитка?

----------


## KAlinchik

> черепаха что ли? или улитка?


Только хотела их самых назвать...

----------


## Ларисочка

:wink:это будут первые ответы! А на самом деле:*норка*.

----------


## KAlinchik

> А на самом деле:норка.


:biggrin:

----------


## tatusya

Кричалка  «Мужские откровения»
(Женщины в зале говорят: «Йо-хо-хо», если согласны с тем, что ведущий говорит, или «ох-ох-ох», если не согласны. А мужчины все вместе повторяют одну фразу: «И бутылку пива».
Ведущий дирижирует залом.)
Так хотелось бы машину! («йо-хо-хо и бутылку пива]»).
В жены — прима-балерину! («ох-ох-ох и бутылку пива!»).
В кошелек — одну валюту!
В Ниццу — хоть бы на минуту!
Каждый день на стол — шашлык!
И подругу — просто шик!
'На футболе кайф словить!
Из крана — водку щедро лить!
И работу бы полегче!
И здоровье бы покрепче!

Конкурс для свидетелей (она- поет, он- показывает)
А чтобы стать переводчиком совсем не обязательно 5 лет учиться в институте. Иногда достаточно иметь чувство юмора, чтобы перевести на «иностранный» язык что-нибудь.
Вот вам пример «польского» языка:
—	пше конопля - трава;
—	пше прыгунец - кузнечик;
—	пше хрумканец — огурец;
—	пше вонючэжужжалка — муха;
—	пше горлодранка — лягушка.
А вот и польская песенка про кузнечика, который в траве сидел:
А у конопли сидзеу прыгунец,
Дюжэ мордай сходзиу ен на хрумканец,
Зеленкавы ен быу.
Курыу толъки коноплю,
Не биу дюже козульку,
3 вонюче жужжалкою дружбовал.
Тут прыперлася горлодранка, 
Дюже разбиты пузанец,
 И заточивала прыгунца...
Удачи!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

а на мотив песни не кладётся:frown: что делать? а идея мне понравилсь

----------


## tatusya

> а на мотив песни не кладётся


Иринка, на мотив кладется, только ударения ставить по песне. И еще я не повторяла строчки. Я раньше делала саму песню: дружка пела, а дружок показывал, отказалась, лишь потому, что при окончании песни есть слова- такого вот конца. Заранее обговаривала, конец- умер(сложил руки на груди), а дружок был под мухой и показал на интимное место. Я не знала куда глаза девать. А так сама песня смотрелась прикольно.

----------


## Lady Tank

Моя старая "креативная" идея на пивной праздник - может кому пригодится - проводится в форме кричалок.

*Загадки*
Лечит от вируса всякого конкретное пиво?    (Очаково.)

	Чтобы зимой не болеть, пьем пиво Белый? (Медведь.)

	Похудеть поможем толстым с заграничным пивом ? (Холстен.)

	Надоела вам работа? Может пиво вам? (Охота)

*Пивные кричалки*   :Pivo: 
Закончите пословицу! (Предлагаем народу)
 Вообщем все должны орать одно единственное слово *"ПИВО!!!"*
И - начали -
	Баба с возу, кобыле.....              *пиво* :Pivo: 

	Собаке собачье .....                     *пиво*

	Чем дальше в лес, тем больше...     *пива*

	Тише едешь – дальше...     *пиво*

	Великий Ленин завещал учиться, учиться и еще раз..  *пиво*

	Карл у Клары украл кораллы,а Клара у Карла украла *пиво
*
	У семи нянек дитя без..... *пива*

	Два конца два кольца, посредине..... *пиво
*
	Любишь кататься, люби и.... *пиво*

	Детям мороженное, жене ....*пиво
*
Кто старое помянет, тому..... *пиво
*
На дворе трава, на траве....* пиво*

	Смотришь в книгу – видишь            *пиво*

	Приплыла к нему рыбка, спросила, чего тебе надобно? *Пиво*

	Ловись рыбка большая и *пиво*

----------


## Инна Р.

> Моя старая "креативная" идея на пивной праздник - может кому пригодится - проводится в форме кричалок.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Lady Tank

Рада, что вам понравилось.:rolleyes:

А это из другой оперы - проводили в День пожилого человека конкурс *"Бабушка Нового века"* (Если нужно - могу выставить весь сценарий) а это было так - бабулям зачитывали письма и они должны были перевсти их с молодежного сленга на нормальный русский язык. Смешно получилось
Может и вам пригодится. (Не обязательно для бабушек)

ПИСЬМО  ВНУКА – 1

	Хай, бабуля!
	У меня все о кей!  Вчера сделал себе татуху, ребята говорят прикольно.  Купил новые уши для плеера, все лаве истратил. А завтра классный группешник приезжает. Билет три Грина стоит. Выручай, бабуля, с первой степухи отдам.


ПИСЬМО ВНУКА – 2

	Здравствуй, бабуля, ты супермегачел! Поздравляю с праздником! Наверное клеевая туса будет… Соберутся твои подруги, ящик посмотрите,  под  Кадышеву потащитесь. А я  тут прикид себе справил -  грейболы,  косуху и кепку найковскую. Отпад.! На выходные приеду, оторвемся по полной.

ПИСЬМО  ВНУКА -3

	Чао, бабуль!  Я вчера в Инете зависал и случайно вирус подхватил, жестяк чуть не полетел, лечить надо, а у тебя там чел один грамотный есть, может подскажет чего как, а то  комп висит, даже курсовуху не набомбить на клаве. Скинь СМСом телефон твоего хакера знакомого. А вообще все в поряде. Вот только с компом барагоз приключился.

ПИСЬМО  ВНУКА -4

	Привет с картошки! Чего там нового? Как ботинки поживают? 
Малому привет, пусть Соньку мою не трогает и  в чатах  чтоб не засиживался.  Передай  предкам, чтоб лавандос на мобилу кинули. А так у меня все круто, дискачи каждый день,  скоро нах хауз. Приеду, тусу дома устрою, с ребятами познакомишься, кайфовые пацаны, тебе понравятся. Ну ладно, пойду работать, хоть и в ломак, но надо.

ПИСЬМО ВНУКА – 5

Гуд моннинг, ба! Как делишки? Есть движуха какая-нибудь на дачном участке? У меня все ничтяк, вчера  новые дрова для видухи поставил, а то глючила, теперь игры  идут - просто супер!  Приходи, погеймерим. А я тебе бандану купил,  такая  отпадная, будешь на своих  вечеринах под  ретро колбаситься, ты у меня бабуля продвинутая. А то, что пенсия маленькая, забей,  я скоро в фирму устроюсь, бабок накошу, на всю жизнь хватит! Усекла?

----------


## Курица

Провела ревизию под девизом: «Новое – это хорошо забытое старое» И вот решила выставить на Ваш суд конкурс для жениха – Сдаем на права. Раньше я любила его проводить.
 Спрашиваю, есть ли у молодого права. Какие? Да водительские. Если нет ( что довольно редко – сразу в атаку) А если есть, то опять спрашиваю: А какие категории в них разрешены для нашего молодого? А  эти права разрешают вождение детской коляски? Нет? А как же, ведь не за горами и визит аиста, и что тогда? Мы должны встретить эту умную птицу во всеоружии, поэтому сейчас – краткие курсы (теорию не будем, она для всех общеизвестна!), а вот практику…Дальше можно 2 варианта – я делала оба в зависимости от обстоятельств – или ставим в шахматном порядке пустые бутылки, лучше однотипные- из-под шампанского_ или – красивых девушек, тогда говорю им, что их  роль – сыграть дорожные столбы  (как у классика… «Только версты полосаты попадаются одне…» Итак, расставила столько бутылок(или девушек), сколько в длину зала помещается, учитываем, чтобы расстояние было оптимальным для проезда детской(игрушечной) коляски. Ехать будем «восьмеркой», т.е. фигурная езда. Коляска любого образца, даже подойдет и милипусечная ( но не для пупсика, конечно!), а так, если жених согнется в дугу, даже интересно. Но чаще находят в точности напоминающую детскую коляску, лишь поменьше – для большой куклы. Кукла в коляске, жених – на старте. Я прошу его проехать между бутылок, старательно объезжая их – туда – и просто прямо, мимо столбиков – обратно. Гордый жених ХОРОШО справляется с заданием
 ( подзвучка – «Ну почему, почему, почему, был светофор зеленый»…Там еще припев – «А все бегут, бегут, бегут, бегут, а он им светит» - такая живенькая музычка). 
«Теперь – говорю я – ты думаешь, заслужил права? Ан нет,  не все так просто.» Прошу помощи у св-цы. Св-ца завязывает ему глаза, а я трещу про тяготы родительской жизни.
Жених – на старте, согнувшись над коляской, глаза завязаны, он готов. Но я спрашиваю, как ему кажется, просто ли будет справиться с заданием без ШТУРМАНА? Ах, не просто? Тогда – штурмана, т.е. штурманшу (Невесту) в студию! А невесте говорю, что в ее арсенале, чтобы помочь папаше, только ТРИ фразы:1. ЛЮБИМЫЙ –ПРАВЕЕ! 2. ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ МОЙ, ЛЕВЕЕ! 3. ДОРОГОЙ, ПРЯМО! Прошу повторить, как она поняла, спрашиваю жениха, слышно ли ему ее инструкции, вобщем, накручиваю…Всех прошу соблюдать тишину в студии, как на экзамене, иначе прав жениху не видать, как своих ушей. И… Поехали (музыку – чуть слышно…) Невеста в кринолине идет сбоку от пытающегося не сбить столбики жениха, который ХОЧЕТ выполнять ее команды, но эти смешливые невесты, как правило, путают ПРАВО_ЛЕВО (хоть сено-солому привязывай!), хохочут, и столбики часто страдают… Но, наконец, папаша достигает финиша, ему снимают повязку, и назад молодая пара гордо дефилирует уже втроем (+ дитя из коляски). Затем- под литавры! Туш!  – вручаю водительское удостоверение (если есть милиционеры на свадьбе и я твердо знаю, что они смогут прочесть неплохо, читают они то, что там написано, в этом документе, который я советую положить к св-ву о браке как второй , столь же ценный документ, если таковых нет, вручает любой водитель со стажем   (тесть, гость), а читаю я сама. Затем – фото на память – вручавший+молодые+дитя в коляске
Удостоверение можно сделать с фотографией, подпись нач-ка ГИБДД подделать(фамилию написать правдашную, если это небольшой городок, и все знают, кто начальник – рассказать, как трудно было получить у него автограф…)
У меня оно состоит из двух сторон, т.е. разворачивается, слева: УДОСТОВЕРЕНИЕ
ВОДИТЕЛЯ
Настоящее удостоверение на право вождения детской коляски получает (ФИО жениха)
Он имеет право водить коляску категории:
«А» – отечественная
«В» – импортная
«С» – одноместная
«Д» – двухместная
  Удостоверение выдано (дата свадьбы)
 Начальник ГИБДД (подпись) 
А справа - ПАМЯТКА  ВОДИТЕЛЮ КОЛЯСКИ:
1.	Води только в трезвом виде.
2.	Не уверен -  не обгоняй.
3.	Не глазей по сторонам – потеряешь ребенка.
4.	Если пассажир кричит, не поддавайся на провокацию – вези дальше!
5.	Соблюдай сухой закон – проверяй дно коляски.
6.	Не доверяй коляску жене, ибо женщина с транспортным средством выглядит очень заманчиво.

Как вам? Наверняка делали подобное?:wink:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Рада, что вам понравилось


и Єта фишка про бабулек нам тоже по кайфу!:biggrin:

----------


## Ларисочка

> Наверняка делали подобное?


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Коллеги, помогите! Нужны вопросы, игры, загадки, викторины и т.д. к Серебряной свадьбе. Может серебряные подарки типа как на золотой юбилей илисвадьбу: Чтобы молодовть надолго сохранилпсь Ваша, пейте чай вы по утрам "Золотая чаша".
Людмила.
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## staass64

*KAlinchik*,
 Я давно провожу эту игру. Добавлю еще несколько вопросов: Как часто вы там бываете? Какие три вещи берете с собой?

----------


## Курица

Ludochka-69 , посмотри, может, что подойдет:
Стихи жене от мужа 
Может быть, иногда я немного застенчив,
Чтобы выразить нежные чувства свои...
Но сегодня прекраснейшей в мире из женщин
Я готов на коленях признаться в любви!
Ведь из многих я  избран и Богом отмечен,
Если ты, моя милая, рядом со мной.
Четверть века я лучшую в мире из женщин,
Каждый день называю  своею  женой!
С нашей свадьбой, Наташа! И пусть тебе светят
Все прекрасные звезды вселенной большой,
Чтобы ты была самой счастливой на свете
И чтоб всё у нас было всегда хорошо!
Спасибо тебе, что приметила 
И чувства мои поняла, 
И, чуть подумав, ответила 
Потоком любви и тепла. 
Спасибо тебе за безгрешность 
На жизненном нашем пути, 
За то, что цветет наша нежность, 
И будет еще цвести. 
Спасибо за бесконечность 
милых и ласковых слов. 
Спасибо, что целую вечность 
Быть я с тобой готов! 
И если б молодость вернулась снова, 
И если б юность повторилась вдруг, 
Из всех девчонок - я готов дать слово - 
Одну тебя и выбрал бы, мой друг.
***
Выборы свидетелей
У нас сегодня особенный день И свадьба у нас особенная: серебряная! И невеста у нас особенная! А как же без охраны нашей невесте? Нужна охрана? Конечно, нужна... Кто невесте охрану обеспечивает? Правильно, свидетель... А он у нас есть? Ай-я-яй,нет.. Со стороны брать не будем, нам чужих не надо. Выберем из своих , из проверенных...(Девочки на форуме говорили, что часто это - взрослые дети) Ну так какие будут предложения... (Выборы)
 Не забудьте, пожалуйста, наш новоявленный свидетель, что Вы не только невесту охранять должны, но и ее обувь, а если, не дай Бог, что украдут, то и выкупать _ вам!
***
Да… годы даже не бегут — летят…
Давно ль жених дарил цветы невесте?..
И вот уже не двадцать — двадцать пять
Годков одной семьей живете вместе!
Желаем вам без вычурных затей:
Делить еще лет сто соль, мед и ложе,
И чтоб у внуков, правнуков, детей
Любовь, как Ваша, получилась  тоже!!!
***
Тост на начало

Все любуются крепкой семьей,
Ваш союз неизменен и дружен.
Знает муж: "Повезло мне с женой!"
А жена: "Повезло же мне с мужем!"

Вы отличные мать и отец
И не даром полны оптимизма.
Вы для близких своих  - образец
Верной, честной и праведной жизни.

Вам желаем добра и здоровья,
Пусть в семье сохраняется лад.
Чтоб вы встретили с той же любовью
Золотой юбилей - пятьдесят!
***
Нет ни малейшего сомнения,что на серебряной свадьбе мы должны с особым восторгом и почтением поднять бокалы за свекровь(тещу),так как в этом серебре много их золотого сердца и золотого ума.
Что скрывать,сколько браков разрушилось по вине свекровей.?И если этот брак есть,крепок и живет,то в этом их "вина"-то есть их заслуга.Да здравствует их тактичности, дипломатичность и доброжелательность. Наш тост - за ВАС!
***
Но если говорить о главном,
То годы счастья и добра
Бесценным обернулись сплавом,
Бесценным сплавом серебра.
Желаем не стареть душою,
Добра, достатка и покоя;
Пусть не иссякнет сил запас!
Желаем вам не ведать скуки,
Пусть ваши дети ,ваши внуки
Любви искусству учатся у вас!!
(Это поздравление молодым,  когда пара обменяется серебряными кольцами)
***
И еще - мой совет- сделай ЛИЦЕНЗИРОВАНИЕ БРАКА - сейчас все лицензируют. Проведи это как серьезный момент, пусть они ответят, как на духу, на все твои вопросы, потом выдашь лицензию с печатью и подписями присутствующих. Пусть обязательно кольцами обменяются серебряными ( в любом Храме можно спросить серебр.кольца "Спаси и сохрани"
У Д А Ч И !!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Может быть, иногда я немного застенчив,
> Чтобы выразить нежные чувства свои...
> Но сегодня прекраснейшей в мире из женщин
> Я готов на коленях признаться в любви!
> Ведь из многих я  избран и Богом отмечен,
> Если ты, моя милая, рядом со мной.
> Четверть века я лучшую в мире из женщин,
> Каждый день называю  своею  женой!


Мне очень нравится этот стих. И я его использую для взаимного признания в любви. А в ответ от женщины.

СТИХИ ДЛЯ ЛЮБИМОГО

Мой драгоценный, самый нежный, самый милый.
Как повезло мне быть твоей женой.
Я до тебя и не жила, и не любила,
И счастье, словно, обходило стороной.

Но ты пришёл ко мне, как солнце после бури,
Мой храбрый рыцарь, мой султан и мой король.
И я забыла, что бывает небо хмурым.
И я забыла слово «грусть» и слово «боль».

Как за тебя благодарить – не знаю даже.
Ты, будто ангел, дар небес и Бога дар.
Я на тебя не нагляжусь, мой милый Дима
И от любви теряю разум навсегда.

Твои слова, твои объятья, поцелуи –
Вот всё, что нужно, чтобы быть с тобой в раю.
Люблю тебя, сто тысяч раз тебя люблю я,
И свое сердце в твои руки отдаю.

----------


## staass64

*Курица*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Супер!!!

----------


## Ludochka-69

Курица,
VETER NAMERENJA, спасибо.
Людмила.

----------


## tatusya

> взаимного признания в любви


Гуляет за окном июль, 
В природе все давно не ладно. 
Я отрываю календарь 
И вспоминаю наши даты. 
Соединила нас любовь 
С тобою в первое свиданье. 
И, как тогда, волнуют кровь 
Неодолимые желанья. 
Ты краше розы в хрустале 
И дышишь счастьем и здоровьем. 
Пусть станет больше на земле 
Дней, переполненных любовью! 
Меня волнует все в тебе: 
Лицо, улыбка, шорох платья. 
Как благодарен я судьбе 
За эти нежные объятья! 
За то, что целовать могу 
Ресницы, волосы и шею. 
За то, что розы милых губ 
Цветут и нежно пламенеют

----------


## lezi

Своей любви перебирая даты
Я не могу понять лишь одного
Что ты чужою мне была когда то 
И о тебе не знал я ничего.
Но по каким бы я не шел дорогам
И по каким бы я ни шел краям земли
Мне вновь и вновь благословлять дороги
Что нас с тобою к счастью привели.

----------


## zizi

Ольвия, наверное я последняя кто остался без календарика. Пришлите и мне пожайлуста!    :flower:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> ПИСЬМО ВНУКА – 1


Идея супер!:smile: Можно на свадьбу приладить, типо будущие бабушки читают письма от будущих внуков, конкурс на правильность перевода. :Ok:

----------


## Lady Tank

Кто-то в теме ЮБИЛЕЙ выставлял эту сценку-экспромт. 
Я переделала ее для свадьбы - выставляю для вас, надеюсь пригодится.

Слова говорит ведущий, раздаются карточки, на которых написано с одной стороны - кто это (например, "ДАМА") а с другой - её фраза ( "Оба-на!") И ещё один целый альбомный лист с надписью большими буквами "ГОРЬКО" (показывается для всех гостей в нужный момент)

Давайте попробуем дружно, все вместе 
сказать поздравленье не прозой, не песней, 
а простеньким, сложенным в рифму творением, 
забавным таким небольшим выступлением. 

Вот гости сидят, им такая настройка,
Кричать в нужном месте задорное... Гости. *Горько!* 

На свадьбе сегодня друзья и родные, 
Нарядные в центре сидят МОЛОДЫЕ.
Глядят на друзей, на коллег по работе 
И всё восторгаются........МОЛОДЫЕ. *Ну вы даете!*

А гости одно наизусть знают только 
 Кричат и кричат бесконечное...Гости. *Горько!*

Поздравить пришел молодых наших даже
Любитель спиртного, сосед Дядя Паша.
Шумит еле связно......Дядя Паша. *Ну что вы не пьете?!*

В ответ молодые – что?...МОЛОДЫЕ. *Ну вы даете!*

А гости намерены видно до зорьки
Кричать молодым бесконечное...Гости.*ГОРЬКО!*

Тут все обратили внимание на Даму
 с безумным цветком из бразильской рекламы. 
Домой она точно уйдет не одна,
Смеясь, произносит она... …Дама. *Оба-на!*

Сопит Дядя Паша........Дядя Паша. *Ну что вы не пьете?!*

В ответ Молодые им........МОЛОДЫЕ. *Ну вы даете!*

Гостям же досталась короткая ролька
Кричать молодым бесконечное... …Гости. *Горько!
*

Смешался с толпой и от робости стонет 
Дамы прекраснейшей тайный Поклонник. 
Принес ей в стихах он признанье свое,
Тревожно вздыхая, твердит... Поклонник. *Е-мое!*

А Дама с цветком, вся предчувствий полна,
Смакует, любуясь собой.......Дама. Оба-на!

Кряхтит Дядя Паша........Дядя Паша. *Ну что вы не пьете?!*

За ним Молодые – что?.......МОЛОДЫЕ. *Ну вы даете!*

А гости похоже созрели настолько,
Что трудно уже им кричать свое.......Гости. *ГОРЬКО!*

Две резвых Старушки, подружки по даче, 
О чем-то своем, о девичьем судачат, 
Воркуют под рюмочку так, без вреда себе, 
А вслух восторгаются... …..Старушки. *Вот ни фига себе!*

Поклонник послание прячет свое,
Твердит потихоньку под нос... ..Поклонник. *Е-мое!* 

Вслед Дама с цветком, вся предчувствий полна, 
Смакует, любуясь собой... …..Дама. *Оба-на!*

Вопит Дядя Паша.......Дядя Паша. *Ну что вы не пьете?!*

А вслед молодые им.......Молодые: *Ну вы даете!*

И гости  упрямо, задорно и стойко
Скандируют , как заведенные......Гости. *Горько!*

Отдельным фрагментом, но ярко и кратко 
внесла свою лепту и Официантка. 
Она на еду перекинула стрелки,
Спросила......Официантка. *А где тут пустые тарелки?*

Старушки аж вкус потеряли к еде,
Сидят, возмущаются......Старушки. *Вот ни фига себе!*

Поклонник признание скомкал свое,
Шипит, удивленно глядя.......Поклонник.* Е-мое!*

Вслед Дама с цветком, вся предчувствий полна,
Смеется, с восторгом шепча......Дама. *Оба-на!*

Сопит Дядя Паша.......Дядя Паша. *Ну что вы не пьете?!*

В ответ молодые им......МОЛОДЫЕ. *Ну вы даете!*

А гости устали, и лишь пара-тройка
Гостей  с упоеньем ревет свое… Гости – *Горько!!*

Тут Крайний решил, что сидит, как дурак он.
И встал со словами... ….Крайний. *Когда будет драка?*

А Официантка, налив себе «Гжелки»,
Спросила......Официантка. *А где тут пустые тарелки?*

Поклонник пивко попивает свое
И томно при этом урчит... Поклонник. *Е-мое!*

Вслед Дама с цветком отглотнула вина
И снова воскликнула вслух......Дама. *Оба-на!*

Пьет спирт Дядя Паша......Дядя Паша. *Ну что вы не пьете?!*

В ответ молодые им......Молодые. *Ну вы даете!*

Гостям бы уже по последней и в койку, 
Так нет же, кричат бесконечное ......Гости. *Горько!*


При раздаче ролей, вручаются минимальные атрибуты - Д.Паше - шляпу, поклонику - цветок и т.д. 
Если этим процессом умело и быстро дирижировать - получается весело! Проверено!

----------


## Курица

*"Стырнетила" из одного из сайтов. Как вам? На мой взгляд, не очень...*
Конкурс: Поздравление по- мужски! 
Зачем (обоснование действий): Есть у нас сегодня в зале настоящие мужчины? Есть и немало, а кто хочет поздравить молодых (друзей) с праздником необычно? Попросим выйти их сюда. Еще одного попросим нам помочь. Сейчас мы узнаем на что вы способны! Тянем полоски с заданиями - и поздравляем «молодых». 
Кто: 5 человек,  выбираем пьющих водку 
Как (технические вопросы):  Берем 5 человек, ставим в ряд, и даем тянуть полоски - сначала как выпить, потом как закусить. По очереди всем наливаем – говорим, чтобы поздравили, а уж потом выполняли действия! Гости поддерживаем аплодисментами смертельные номера! 
Музыка: Монгол Шуудан «Самара-городок» начало , Пора-пора-порадуемся .... конец 
Подарки: призы зрительских симпатий за лучшие роли 
Плюсы ( + ) минимум реквизита, незаменим после 3-ей стопки для «разогрева» 
Минусы ( - ) (наливать не больше пол стопки) можно переборщить с кол-вом наливаемой жидкости! , есть вариант, что на всем празднике не наберется 5 пьющих человек  
Реквизит: 
1.  РЮМКУ ВОДКИ ЗАЛПОМ ИЗ  РУК ДАМЫ, КОТOРУЮ ДЕЖИШЬ НА РУКАХ. 
 2.  РЮМКУ ЧЕРЕЗ СОЛОМИНКУ 

 3.  РЮМКУ ВОДКИ МАЛЕНЬКОЙ ЛОЖЕЧКОЙ 

 4.  НА БРУДЕРШАФТ С СОСЕДОМ 

 5.  ПО ОФИЦЕРСКИ(С ТЫЛЬНОЙ СТОРОНЫ ЛАДОНИ) 

 6.  ИЗ РУКИ СОСЕДА 

 7.  ВЫПИТЬ РЮМКУ И КРИКНУТЬ -ПОЕХАЛИ! 

 8.  НА БРУДЕРШАФТ С ЖЕНИХОМ 

 9.  НА БРУДЕРШАФТ С ДИРЕКТОРОМ 
________________________________________
 1.ЗАНЮХАТЬ ВОЛОСАМИ СОСЕДА 

 2.НЕ ЗАКУСЫВАЯ 

 3.ЗАКУСИТЬ ОГУРЧИКОМ 

 4.ЗАПИТЬ РЮМКОЙ ВОДКИ 

 5.ЗАПИТЬ СТАКАНОМ МИНЕРАЛКИ !!! 

 6. ЗАКУСИТЬ ЗЕЛЕНЫМ  ГОРОШКОМ 

 7.КОРОЧКОЙ ХЛЕБА

----------


## ОленькаАрт

ЗАГАДКИ
ТЁЩА :
Каждый знает, что должны 
К ней ходить мы на блины
Что она поможет нам
Даст совет и тут и там
Накормит чтоб не голодали 
Её уже вы все узнали,
Но с рифмой отгадать вам будет проще,
Конечно мы имеем дело с ….	Тёщей
ТЕСТЬ:
Интересная деталь:
Был отец невесты
А с сегодняшнего дня 
Будет зваться ….Тестем
СВЕКРОВЬ: 
Обширная книга вкуснейшей еды
Научит, как вычистить пыли следы
Знаем точно, что невесту
Примет как свою с любовью
И вот с этого момента 
Будем звать её ….Свекровью
СВЕКОР:
Он хозяин, главный в доме
Роль главы ему знакома
И опыт драгоценный этот 
Передал он сыну по секрету
И с чувством, с расстановкой с толком
Теперь его зовём мы ….Свёкром.

----------


## Елена Кузнецова

> Сдаем на права.  Какие? Да водительские.


Давно у меня уже одна идейка вертится. В передаче "Хорошие шутки" видела. С участием Эвелины Блёданс и паренька из "Камеди", раньше в Сочинской команде был, не важно...
Фишка старенькая, но жизнь новая. Ей глаза завязали, препятствия на пути создали. Задача - проехать, не зацепить ничего, ориентируясь на подсказки партнера. Но самое прикольное были подсказки! Эротические вздохи: направо - А_А_АХ!налево - ОООО-Я!Я!, стоп - У!У!У! Короче, я НАРЖАЛАСЬ! Особенно когда диалог:"Сейчас чуть-чуть ААА! потом ОЯЯ! А теперь У! У! я сказал"
Думаю при выкупе невесты для жениха устроить путь к любимой, а она, боярин и дружка пусть вздохами направляют. Только нужно подходящих молодых выбрать. Посвободнее... :Oj:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Конкурс "Волшеьный коктейль", очень нравится и хорошо принимается публикой. Для нескольких пар, задание слушать стихотворение и при когда прозвучит слово КОНЬЯК- мужчины берут девушек на руки, ВОДКА - девушки целуют партнёров, ВИНО - пары нежно обнимаются.

Утром рано спозаранку собираюсь я на пьянку
ВОДКУ взять или КОНЬЯК, не решу пока никак
К КОНЬЯКУ идёт лимон…или ВОДОЧКИ флакон?
А к ВИНУ идут конфеты…всё же ВОДКИ лучше нету
В голове стоит вопрос "Может ВОДКИ кто принёс?"
У Толяна был КОНЬЯК он допить не мог никак.
А ВИНО? Да что ВИНО! 10 градусов оно.
ВОДКА!ВОДКА! КОНЬЯЧОК! Да и ВИНО тоже ничё!
Если б был я дАртаньяном, я б не пил КОНЬЯК стаканом.
Если б был я Дон Жуаном я б не пил ВИНО стаканом
Но по правде говоря лучше ВОДКИ нет друзья!

----------


## klass

Мне очень понравилось!!!
А опишите технически как провести? 
Медленно читать?
Сколько лучше всего пар приглашать?

----------


## olgaring

*Елена Кузнецова*,
 Я это пробывала уже на юбилеях ( честно скажу , когда смотрела передачу , тоже ржала) . Но ... мне вероятно не попались в своё время такие артистичные гости , как в передаче , не пошло ! Может в пары нужно выбирать  мужа с женой , потому как женщины не особо то подыгрывали другим мужчинам. Я даже атрибуты - макеты сделала , вот теперь думаю , как бы их ещё использовать.

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто-то в теме ЮБИЛЕЙ выставлял эту сценку-экспромт. 
> Я переделала ее для свадьбы - выставляю для вас, надеюсь пригодится.


 Вытавляла, надеюсь я не ошибаюсь, Вета. А тебе, конечно же, за свадебный переделанный вариант Большущее спасибо!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> А опишите технически как провести? 
> Медленно читать?
> Сколько лучше всего пар приглашать


Проверенно опытом максим 5 пар, даже лучше 4. Построить по прямой, между парами побольше места (мужчины могут схватить девушку на руки и даже покружить, могут быть жертвы:biggrin:) Стихотворение читаю медленно на главных словах делаю паузы.:smile:

----------


## Зажигалочка

*Ольвия*,
 А можно мне календарь оптимиста на руский манер, очень хочется завтра друзей порадовать. pismonatali@mail.ru

----------


## Ольвия

> *Ольвия*,
>  А можно мне календарь оптимиста на руский манер, очень хочется завтра друзей порадовать. pismonatali@mail.ru


Конечно, порадуй!:biggrin: Отправила  :flower:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Курочка,Танюша,не помню ,где ты выкладывала польскую песенку про прыгунца!(кузнечика)
она не ложилась на музыку,я её переделала,вот готовый вариантконопли сидзеу прыгунец,
конопли сидзеу прыгунец
конопли сидзеу прыгунец 
Зеленкавы ен быу.

 представьте себе.представьте себе
конопли сидзеу прыгунец
представьте себе.представьте себе
Зеленкавы ен быу

Дюжэ мордай сходзиу
Дюжэ мордай сходзиу
Дюжэ мордай сходзиу
енна как хрумканец,

представьте себе.представьте себе
Дюжэ мордай сходзиу
представьте себе.представьте себе
енна как хрумканец

Курыу толъки коноплю,
Не биу дюже козульку,
3 вонюче жужжалкою 
дружбою дружбовал.

представьте себе,представьте себе
3 вонюче жужжалкою
представьте себе,представьте себе
дружбою дружбовал

 прыперлася горлодранка, 
Дюже разбиты пузанец
Дюже разбиты пузанец
 зточила прыгунца...
 представьте себе,представьте себе
Дюже разбиты пузанец
представьте себе,представьте себе
зточила прыгунца

а музыку(минусовку) берите у нас на сайте.....

----------


## Зажигалочка

> Конечно, порадуй! Отправила


Огромное спасибо :flower: . Сбегала распечатала в формате А3 и в рамочку вставила. Уже и думаю, что неплохо бы и себе такой же :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Жаник

Оливия! А что за такой чУдо-календарик вы всем высылаете? Нам в Казахстан можно такой выслать? премного будем благодарны.Janettka_M@mail.ru

----------


## Курица

> Курочка,Танюша,не помню ,где ты выкладывала польскую песенку про прыгунца!(кузнечика)


Ирин, это не я, по-моему, Татуся...:smile:
А за переделку - спасибище! :Ok:

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Оливия! А что за такой чУдо-календарик вы всем высылаете?


СМОТРИТЕ  СТРАНИЦУ 96       ПОСТ 1433  :smile:

----------


## Верочка2008

Добрый день! Хочется сказать всем участникам форума огромное спасибо, изучив материалы, статьи игры, удачно составила сценарий адаптировала под себя и молодожёнов, свадьба прошла удачно, ещё раз огромное спасибо!

----------


## solist64

Танцевальный конкурс *"Цветной"*. Во время танцевальной паузы гостям раздаются галстуки(косынки по типу пионерских) разных цветов. Можно для экономии материала заменить на полоски материала, но лучше этого не делать, галстуки нагляднее. Потом предлагается станцевать сольно или группами(что интереснее) тем у кого галстуки того цвета, о котором поется в песне.(Нарезка готовится заранее: Желтые тюльпаны, Белые розы, Розовый вечер и т.д. Таких песен уйма.) Последнюю включают песню с таким ветом, каких нет ни у кого платков нет. Я  включаю "Ромашки спрятались". Выходит мужчина и начинает танцевать, гости видя, что у него нет на одежде ромашек, вслух недоумевают, ведущий, подыгрывая, тоже. Тогда человек с "ромашками"(или можно выбрать любой цвет под песню)... снимает брюки и все гости видят огромные, до колена трусы с ромашками, которые заранее одеты на мужчину(естественно по договоренности с ним). На "разогретую" компанию, особенно на корпоративах, проходит очень весело.

----------


## Ладушка

> "Ромашки спрятались"


Прикольно. Они ж действительно - спрятанные! :flower:

----------


## Sarah

Ольвия, порадуйте и меня русскоязычным календарем оптимиста, приогромное пожалуста.
marsanya@mail.kht.ru

----------


## tolyanich

> У Толяна был КОНЬЯК он допить не мог никак.


  :biggrin:

----------


## Шайтан

ктонить пробовал делать на банкете конкурс пушного "Апож"? я все никак не соберусь... страшновато... да и ведущие не очень то хотят

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ктонить пробовал делать на банкете конкурс пушного "Апож"?


Делали. Хорошо не для очень большой аудитории и для невозрастной. Молодёжь с удовольствием.

----------


## Шайтан

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 т.е. не для свадеб... больше для выпускных подойдет...
А ктонить пробовал спеть ээй ухнем? попробуйте и разверните

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> т.е. не для свадеб...


Почему не для свадеб? И на свадьбах идёт, и мамы пели неплохо, и свидетели. Просто должны ещё уметь петь и заранее иметь представление об Апоже. Кто никогда не видел, тормозят.

----------


## optimistka17

> Нарезка готовится заранее: Желтые тюльпаны, Белые розы, Розовый вечер и т.д. Таких песен уйма


Перечисли, пожалуйста список своих нарезок. Вроде уже звучала эта тема на ФОРУМЕ, но я как-то не сохранила...
 Попробую при случае диджея озадачить. Но у меня  хотя бы начальная часть должна же быть...
 Помню 
1 Синий-синий иней,лег на провода
 2 А светофор зеленый
3 Голубое ухо, голубое брюхо(Из Голубого Щенка)
4 Оранжевое море, оранжевые дети, оранжевую песню оранжево поют...
5Малиновое вино
6Что-то про красное платье..
7 Моя вишневая девятка...
 Даже то, что я сейчас вспомнила не знаю , что именно и как хорошо ли подойдет...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Даже то, что я сейчас вспомнила не знаю , что именно и как хорошо ли подойдет...


Люда, посмотри почту. я тебе музыку отправила.

----------


## Курица

> я тебе музыку отправила.


Можно ли попросить продублировать? Тогда сошью очередные трусы...  :Vah: Теперь - ромашками. 
А то мои желтые, мышатками серо-голубыми с сердцами, в которые 27 человек(это- максимум) помещаются, мне уже как то примелькались...:biggrin:
Я в них (в разные солпы) ставлю Жениха и Невесту, а потом они туда каждый в свой отсек, родню собирают. К концу "сборов" ширинка всякий раз лопается, а я объявляю: "Что и требовалось доказать - две семьи породнились, и все уже в одной лодке плывем по семейному морю (всякий раз слова разные, но смысл этот...)
А потом, как Ирина, зззааашшшиииввваааююю:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Можно ли попросить продублировать?


Сейчас отправлю.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, посмотри почту. я тебе музыку отправила


 Получила. Спасибо огромное. Это ж какой титанический труд 16 кусочков в один объеденить.... 
 Теперь, Ириша ,пытать буду , как ты это кусок  цветной танцевальный используешь... Помню, что ты уже объясняла, но я растяпа, не сохранила, а сейчас хочу вернуться к этой теме, т. к. накупила разноцветных кусочков для Карусели...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> как ты это кусок  цветной танцевальный используешь...


Это всё с форума, с форума! Раздаёшь цветные платочки, все в кружочек, про какой цвет песня звучит, те выходят в центр отплясывать. Очень красиво получается, когда они платочками размахивают. Если на свадьбе. то молодых в центр ставлю , а вокруг них пляски.

----------


## Djazi

> Люда, посмотри почту. я тебе музыку отправила.


И мне  бы тоже хотелось нарезки  про цвета :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Djazi*,
Отправляется.

----------


## staass64

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Можно и мне "разноцветнуе" нарезку получить?

----------


## olgaring

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 миленькая, я тоже хочу.... спасибо.

----------


## Марья

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Иришек, а мне можнааааа?  :Oj:

----------


## Вика и Ко

А можно и мне тоже нарезку про цвета? vika1603@mail.ru

----------


## Ладушка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирина и я в очереди за нарезочками. :flower:

----------


## maxim4ik77

Нарезки про цвета? Хм... а как заманчиво!!!!
И мне тож! Я тож в очередь за ними!!!
max_murzik@mail.ru

Плиззььь....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем всё отправила! Встречайте.

----------


## Элен

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 можно и мне  цветные  песенки,пожалуйста.:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирунчик, и я за Элен пристраиваюсь с протянутой лапкой на цветные нарезки!
МУРРРР! навалерьянь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Анюша

Часто использую на свадьбах тест Мишкиной "кто как держит бокал", но были пару раз такие свадьбы, на которых вообще попросили не упоминать алкогольную тему, сфорганили другой тестик-предсказание, может кому-то тоже приглянется...
я прошу всех гостей посмотреть на свои наряды и запомнить, какие же цвета присутствуют в них
Итак, в чьих нарядах присутствует зеленый цвет?
 так как первый день свадьбы считается зеленой свадьбой, то именно эти люди являются вестниками счастья. Своим присутствием  эти люди приумножат счастье наших молодых, а так же осчастливят всех, кто пригласит их потанцевать. 

Гости, в чьих нарядах сегодня присутствует красный цвет, Сегодня будут всем и со всеми делиться… хорошим настроением, своими сбережениями и кусочками колбаски 

У кого  в одежде есть белый цвет?  Эти люди Весь сегодняшний вечер будут громче всех кричать «Горько» молодым, и целовать всех рядом сидящих соседей по столу.

Черный цвет одежды говорит о том, что эти гости сегодня проявят свои все скрытые таланты в полной мере, танцевать будут до упаду, петь до хрипоты в голосе, а поздравлять молодых до пустоты в карманах.

Одежда, в которой присутствует  синий цвет говорит, что эти люди сегодня действуют по принципу «здесь и сейчас» и дабы завтра не жалеть о том, что так много вкусного они не съели, будут сегодня уплетать все за обе щеки. 

Кто пришел в одежде желтого цвета? весь сегодняшний вечер будут в приподнятом настроении, их разливистый смех будет разносится над свадебным столом постепенно перерастая в безудержный хохот над всем городом Минском.

----------


## светлана0778

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Нарезочки сделаю сама, а вот за идейку, за то, что вы написали это сообщение, а я на него вышла "спасибочки Вам огромное!!! :flower: "

----------


## Super Light

Привет всем! Не знаю вылаживал ли кто-нибудь конкурс "Ложки", но напишу на всякий случай.
Приглашаются свидетели и им дается по ложке, к краю которой привязана резинка (в ручке ближе к краю проделываю дырку и завязываю резинку). Условие им надо, как только начнет звучать музыка, как можно быстрее насобирать на резинку с помощью ложки, обязательно надо ложку за что-то продеть (между пуговицами рубашки, за бретельку платья, браслет и т.д.) как можно большее количество присутствующих на свадьбе гостей. Сразу приглашается один человек и на его талии завязывается краешек резинки на бант, чтобы потом просто развязать его и выташить было легче. Когда они собирают, я слежи как только насобирается нормальная толпа (от 7-14 человек), говорю стоп музыка и пересчитывают сколько гостей насобирал каждый из свидетелей. Объявляю победителя в первом туре. Далее они вытаскивают резинку, отдают мне ложки. И так у нас две команды свидетеля и свидетельницы, они становятся напротив друг друга. И далее проходит танцевальный конкурс. Сначала звучит музыка (ламбада) для команды проигравшей, например свидетеля, он выходит вперед и показывает движения под эту компазицию, при этом вся команда повторяет за свидетем!!! А жюри, в лице наших молодоженов следит за всем происходящим, как команды повторяют движения за свидетелями и после каждого тура говорят какая команда была лучше, а я посчитываю балы. Следующая композиция (кан-кан) звучит для свидетельницы и ее команды - танцуют. Объявляются победители второго тура. Потом опять музыка (рок-н-ролл) для свидетеля, для свидетельницы (танец маленьких лебедей), жених и невеста опять оглашают лучшую команду. И последний четвертый тур вновь для свидетеля (лезгинка), для свидетельницы (танец утят). Жюри подвело итоги последнего тура, а я подвожу общий итог конкурса. 
Очень часто провожу его при выкупе туфельки невесты.
Если кому будет интересно, есть съмки фильма "Титаник", программа "Окна", "Мисс Вселенная"

----------


## Инна Р.

> вылаживал


:biggrin::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## lesyanew

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Я тоже проводила эту игру. У меня были такие нарезки:

Краснотал
На синем море
Зеленоглазое такси
Белые розы
Гроздья красной рябины
Твои зелёные глаза
Синий туман
Белая черёмуха
Красная смородина
Зелёная Швейцария
Синее небо
Белая зима

Если надо, вышлю.

----------


## Раюшка

Ой, за чем-то вкусненьким очередь?! Шо дают?:biggrin:
Я тогда тоже хочу, прошу кого-либо из обладателей "цветных вкусняшек" (Ирочка, Лесик или те, кто уже получил) выслать мне на почту! Заранее спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 А я с нарезками не опоздала? Если можно, вышлите. Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Зажигалочка

Я тоже в прошлом году проводила цветные танцы, только у меня мужик в желтыхтрусах был, кому надо, вышлю свои нарезочки, пишите, не стесняйтесь:wink:

----------


## Зажигалочка

Твердой чтоб была походка
Из наперстка пейте водку.

Чтоб плясали ножки
Выпейте из ложки.

Чтоб ни в чем не подкачали
Пейте вы из ложки чайной.

Будьте крепки, не болейте –
Из ведерка водку пейте.

Удивляете вы нас –
Из пробки пьете третий раз.

Повезло сегодня малость – 
Пить из блюдца вам досталось.

За счастливые деньки
Из половника хлебни.

Кое-что для вас нашлось –
Из кулечка пить пришлось.

Выпейте сейчас с руки
Поддержите, мужики.

За характер золотой
Из банки выпейте пивной.

Вам глотнуть три разика
Из большого тазика.

Счастья в жизни вам семейной
Из чашки выпейте кофейной.

Что-то вы не очень пьяны
Вот на выбор вам стаканы.

Чтоб не кушать вам таблетки
Капнем в ротик из пипетки.

Чтобы быть всегда здоровым
Глоток из бани пол-литровой.

Чтоб любила вас жена
Из бокала пьем до дна.

Хотите ль вы иль не хотите
Из шарика воздушного хлебните.

За счастье своей милочки
Хлебните из бутылочки.

Вам любимейшей подружке
Выпить надо с пивной кружки.

Хотите денег пол мешка?
Выпить надо из горшка.

Чтобы не остаться с носом
Надо выпить из подноса

Чтоб не залететь от финна
Буду пить я из графина

Буду смачной как матрешка
Выпью-ка из поварешки



у меня такой вариант выпивалочки. Обычно так опохмеляю на второй день свадьбы, когда все гости собираются за столом :Ok: очень весело получается

----------


## Зажигалочка

Был юбилей 40 лет, а говорят эту дату не отмечают, я провела такой ритуал:Если хочешь жить на удивленье,
Исполни ритуалы в этот день рожденья.
Поскольку, это дело святое,
Подносим вино мы тебе дорогое.
Чтоб в доме был всегда балык,
Прими вина ты 40 капель на язык.

(Пипеткой капать 40 капель)

Чтоб пить коньяк по вечерам,
Вина ты этого испить сегодня должен 40 грамм.

Чтоб жизнь твоя по маслу шла,
Вином мы этим освятим тебя.

Пройдя все эти ритуалы
Плесни гостям вино в бокалы.
(Юбиляр наливает гостям)

----------


## Зажигалочка

Провожу за столом игру "Шарики"(кодовое название:biggrin:). В шарики кладу записочки, раздаю уже надутые гостям. Имениннику или молодым говорю, что мы с гостями приготовили для Вас сюрприз. в шариках находятся пожелания, все они обязательно сбудутся, но когда это будет должны сказать нам вы. Далее я подхожу к гостю с шариком и говорю: Когда сбудется пожелание в этом синем, например? именинник говорит дату, гость лопает шарик, достает записочку и зачитывает.
Примерный текст записочек:
1.	Тихая радость после посева семян в деревянном ящике на подоконнике.
2.	Приятное узнавание о сумме процентов, набежавших на банковском счете.
3.	Стопроцентное расслабление во время пребывания в 100-градусной сауне.
4.	Экзотическое удовольствие от  занятий любовью в неприспособленном для этого месте.
5.	Удовольствие от шопинга в заграничной столице
6.	Безудержное веселье на пьяной вечеринке
7.	Первобытный восторг во время рыбалки на щуку
8.	Корыстная радость от личного знакомства со звездой шоу-бизнеса
9.	Трепетное ожидание во время потчевания гостей соленьями и вареньями домашнего приготовления.
10.	Приятная ломота в суставах после окучивания картофельной плантации

----------


## tatusya

> вышлю свои нарезочки


мне, пожалуйста.
tatusya_72@mail.ru

----------


## lezi

*Зажигалочка*,
 И мне пожалуйста нарезочки.На почту если можно.

----------


## Танюсик

Ольвия, не могли бы вы и мне отправить чудо календарик? Заранее благодарю.
maestrotanya@mail.ru

----------


## Ладушка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ирочка, спасибо получила. Сразу ответила по электронке... Но пришёл ответ, что не доставлено моё спасибо. Поэтому при всём честном народе - Большой Тебе Рахмат! :flower:

----------


## Зажигалочка

http://files.mail.ru/E9B44W, девчонки мои цветные танцы здесь, попробовала, вроде бы качаются, если что пишите

----------


## Djazi

> Djazi,
> Отправляется.


Спасибо большое, получила :flower:

----------


## цветок

VETER NAMERENJA,
А я с нарезками не опоздала? Если можно, вышлите. Спасибо!!!

----------


## mamulka

Ветер намеренья! А можно и мне нарезочки, заранее благодарю(надеюсь, еще не поздно...)
krahn@mail.ru

----------


## Tutti1974

*Ольвия*,
А можно и мне русский календарь оптимиста? 
tutti1974@gmail.com

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, вроде бы никого не пропустила. всем отправила.

----------


## staass64

*Зажигалочка*,
 Вышли, пожалуйста, свои "цветные" нарезки.

----------


## цветок

> Девочки, вроде бы никого не пропустила. всем отправила.


Ирочка! Большое спасибо!Теперь будем танцевать цветные танцы!

----------


## lezi

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 А можно и мне цветные нарезочки.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ириша, всё получила - большое спасибо!

----------


## Ольвия

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
"Цветные танцы" получила. Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## Элен

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 спасибо большое.:smile:

----------


## Танюсик

*УХ, надеюсь, никого не забыла, и всем выслала календарь оптимиста, рада, что моя работа по творению этого календаря не прошла даром.Но Януська права, я немного в запаре.Вот завтра отработаю банкет, и, если кого забыла, уделю Вам время
*
 Людмила, уделите и мне ,пожалуйста , время на отправку КАЛЕНДАРЯ ОПТИМИСТА. Заранее благодарю.

maestrotanya@mail.ru

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Танюсик*,
 Уже выслала :Aga:

----------


## Танюсик

Людмилочка,так оперативно! Большущее спасибо!!! Творческих тебе успехов!!! :flower:

----------


## ivanpan

*Ольвия*,
Что за диво календарь, где его можно скачать? Я вобще-то новенький, но только на форуме... залейте плиз sofoto@ukr.net

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Что за диво календарь, где его можно скачать?


А нужен ли он вам???:rolleyes:
Посмотрите страницу  96 пост 1433

----------


## megamen

Во время первого отделения(*застолья) провожу такой конкурс.
"Дорогие друзья! Сегодня , наверное каждому из Вас, хочется пожелать юбиляру( молодым), легкой жизни, чтоб в ней было как можно меньше тяжелых дней. Кстати какой день недели по вашему мнению является самым тяжелым? Гость: "Понедельник". Абсолютно верно, понедельник. Можно вас пригласить на нашу импровизированную сценическую площадку. А какой день недели является самым легким. Приглашаю гостя который первым назовет, либо пятницу, либо субботу или воскресение. 
Дорогие друзья ( обращаясь к участникам) я предлагаю вам облегчить жизнь нашего уважаемого юбиляра, и сделать её легкой хотя бы в этом году. Понедельник, действительно этот день многие считают самым тяжелым днем недели. Не зря в одной из песен поется: "им бы понедельники взять и отменить, но как назло на острове нет календаря" Мы с вами к счастью не на острове, и у нас есть календарь и не один а целых два (выдаю участникам 2 отрывных календаря). За три минуты вам необходимо облегчить жизнь юбиляра и избавиться от понедельников этого года, у кого по истечении времени окажется больше понедельников получит главный приз. А понедельники я предлагаю вам складывать в эти шляпы. Вы готовы начали! 
Муз. сопровождение. незнаю кто поет, но мой ди джей включает какой-то ре микс на известную песню А. Миронова из к/ф "Брил. рука" 
По истечении времени, понедельники подсчитываются, победителю вручается календарь с фото юбиляра(молодых) либо календарь оптимиста))), а проигравшему со словами: "Не отчаивайтесь, дома потренируетесь и в следующий раз у вас обязательно все получится" вручается новый отрывной календарь.

----------


## lezi

Иришка,спасибо за цветные танцы. :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## lezi

Посидела и сделала  вопросики к музыкальным или волшебным мыслям. Может кому пригодится.
           Мысли гостей

1)О чем думает  невеста.(я искала тебя)
2) Что думает жених о невесте.(повезло невесте)
3)Что думает теща о зяте(а он мне нравится3)
4)Папа,дочку сегодня замуж отдал,что скажешь то(не сыпь мне соль на рану)
5)Ну,что свекр сына женил,денег наверное много отдал,как теперь жить то будешь(дал бы кто в займы)
6)Жених,что бы сказал сейчас теще своей(теща дай)
7)Наш свидетель,только и смотрит сегодня на свидетельницу.Какой бы вопрос она ему сейчас задала(хочешь,но молчишь)
8)Что бы он ей ответил на это(Будет все как ты захочешь)
9)Девушка,скажите ,у вас есть лучший друг(темнота)
10)Молодой человек представьтесь пожалуйста(Казанова)
11)Что вы,дорогая дама говорите мужу в выходной утром(а я тебе на выпивку не дам)
12)Молодой человек,на свадьбу пришли,потратились наверное.Много денег осталось?(мои финансы)
13) Уважаемая ,Глядя на счастливую невесту что бы вы сказали(хочу я замуж)
14)Молодой человек,как не хорошо все смотреть в сторону невесты.Наверное что то думаете про нее(ах какая женщина)
15)Девушка,вы замуж хотите? По какой причине( 12 песенка Забавы)
16)А вас ,дорогой,чем жена дома кормит?(яишница)
17)Что,Вы уважаемая ,скажите о семейной жизни.У вас ведь наверное большой стаж семейной жизни?(погода в доме)
18) Как вы думаете,что в мыслях у смотрящих на вас мужчин(секс бомб)
19)А вы ,что такой грустный ?наверное о чем то жалеете?(у меня сестренки нет)
20)А вы кто молодой человек(я шоколадный заяц)
21)А вы,дорогая что скажите мужчине сидящему напротив(че те надо)
22А что бы вы ей ответили ,молодой и красивый(девушка красавица)
23) Как вы думаете,что бы сейчас сказали все гости(30 горько)
24)Кем вы мечтали быть в детстве(я хочу стать космонавтом)
25) Как вы думаете его взяли бы?(Таких не берут в космонавты)
26)Дорогой,расскажите свое любимое блюдо(секрет приготовления яиц)
27)Девушка,что вы отвечаете маме,когда она что то у вас спрашивает(не виноватая я ,что не сватаная)
28)С кем вы уважаемая провели сегодня ночь(14 Ах какой был мужчина)
29) как вы думаете,что он ей сказал перед этим(Что у любви у нашей села батарейка)
30)Ну у вас то наверное много поклониц(девченки полюбили не меня)
31) Завтра утро,что скажите своей подруге(дорожка 10,ну что ты страшная такая)
32)Как обычно уходите с праздника(напилась я пьяна
33) За что сегодня пьете?(пьем за то)
34Как вы думаете,уважаемый в чем мужская красота(муж красота в морщинах)
35Как вы думаете для чего мы все здесь собрались?(03 народ для разврата собрался),
36) А вы уважаемая откуда здесь(я ведь только с мороза)
37)Каким языком владеете(021 английский)
38)Что думают свидетели о своей сегодняшней роли(почетна и завидна наша роль0
39) Молодой человек,а вы кем были в прошлой жизни(чебурашка)
40)Что бы вы сказали девушке сидящей рядом с вами(давай наливай)
41)А что бы вы ему ответили(он прили ко мне как колючка)
42) Много лет в браке,что имеем на сегодняшний день(2 магнитофона)
43Как вы думаете,что скажет невеста друзьям жениха(приходите в мой дом)
44)Что вам обычно говорят девушки(Эй пацан,че тебе надо)
45)А что он им отвечает(ты отказала мне 2 раза)
46А вы уважаемый много получаете(Бьюсь как рыба)
47)А для вас у меня интимный вопрос.Как часто выполняете супружеский долг(эх раз ,еще раз)
48Как вы думаете все гости за столом выпивают(за чужой счет)
49) Что обычно вы дорогая говорите мужчинам при знакомстве(все мы быбы стервы дорожка 19)
50)Как поедете домой ( а я сяду в кабриолет)

----------


## lezi

http://files.mail.ru/WQ291K

----------


## lezi

Я не волшебник,а только учусь.Это ссылки на нарезки.


http://files.mail.ru/5657WJ

----------


## lezi

http://files.mail.ru/5657WJ

----------


## solist64

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Я как всегда очень долго думал: "А нужен ли мне календарь?" И решил, что нужен! Не откажите.

----------


## lezi

Забыла написать,что нарезки все взяты с форума.Большое всем спасибо.

----------


## bulya

> "Подкатить машинку"
> Там автомобилисты подкатывают к себе детскую машинку, наматывая ленточку на деревянную болванку(в книжках предлагается на карандаш, но мне на карандаш не нравится)
> Так как водят автомобиль и мужчины, и женщины, то и за рулем этой детской машины могут быть и мужчины, и женщины...


Я использую грузовики.2 игрока наматывают на фломастер веревку, так, чтобы грузовик ехал, внутрь грузовика ставлю рюмку(водка, вино, коньяк), а сверху закуску(огурчик, лимончик).Итак, наматываем до конца веревку, так, чтобы "груз" не разлить, поднимаем закуску, выпиваем закусываем, и кричим:"Будьмо!"

----------


## Djazi

> http://files.mail.ru/5657WJ


Таня, почему-то у тебя нарезки повторяются :Aga:

----------


## lezi

http://files.mail.ru/9DZ92V

----------


## lezi

Еще нарезочки.

http://files.mail.ru/6MYUAG

----------


## lezi

Теперь вроде исправила.   http://files.mail.ru/FFMTHV

----------


## ivanpan

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
А нужен ли он вам???
Посмотрите страницу 96 пост 1433

Посмотрел, спасибо хочу сделать жене приятно :)

----------


## Ольвия

Нашла у себя, сразу говорю, это не мое. По моему, такую еще здесь не выкладывали.

*Шуточная лотерея - прогноз* 


1. Ты крепкий орешек, а значит, 
Тебя ожидают удачи! 
( арахис) 

2. Кто получит банку пива, 
Проживет весь год счастливо! 
( Пиво) 

3. Бананы и кокосы поедай 
И от судьбы награды ожидай! 
( Банан) 

4. Пока начальник с нас "снимает стружку", 
Спокойно заварите чаю кружку! 
( Кружка) 

5. В подарок получите этот тюбик, 
Чтобы блестел на солнце каждый зубик! 
( Паста) 

6. Поскольку Вам досталась шоколадка, 
То Вам не будет горько - будет сладко! 
( Шоколадка) 

7. Когда Вы пьете клюквенный кисель, 
Забудьте про мирскую карусель! 
Пусть мир, как говорится, подождет! 
И будете здоровы круглый год. 
( Кисель) 

8. Возможно, Вы "намылились" сбежать, 
Но жребий Ваш - работу продолжать! 
( Мыло ) 

9. Хоть этот крем и несъедобный, 
Но запах просто бесподобный! 
( Кокосовый крем ) 

10. Тому, кто получает свечку эту, 
Придется путешествовать по свету! 
( Свечка) 

11. Чтоб записать, куда ушла получка, 
Вам очень пригодится эта ручка! 
( Ручка) 

12. Придется жить, работою горя, 
И забывать про дни календаря! 
( Календарь) 

13. А Вас любовь большая ждет 
И поцелуи круглый год! 
( Набор губок) 

14. Понятно Вам, в чем смысл подарка? 
Жизнь будет радостной и яркой! 
( Фломастеры ) 

15. А Вы " в соку", в расцвете лет! 
Среди подруг Вам равных нет! 
( Пакетик сока) 

16. Вы хорошо "подкованы" в работе 
И будете у нас весь год в почете. 
( Подкова ) 

17. Для сердца ожидает Вас услада - 
Большое повышение оклада! 
( Йогурт "Услада") 

18. Ходить с прической будете красивой, 
Пленяя всех густой, пушистой гривой. 
( Шампунь) 

19. Вы будете бодры и энергичны, 
И потому весь год пройдет отлично! 
( Кофе )

----------


## knopocka

всем добрый день! хочу вам всем сказать огромное, просто огроменное спасибо за то, что вы делаете  :flower:  меня подруга попросила провести ее свадьбу и ваш форум для меня просто как находка  :Aga:  за 4 дня прочитала все 127 страниц. я бы у вас хотела попросить прислать мне календарь оптимиста в русском варианте. у нас с мужем скоро годовщина свадьбы и такой календарь очень кстати :rolleyes:
мой e-mail: olle4ka@inbox.lv 
заранее спасибо  :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> за 4 дня прочитала все 127 страниц.


 Это ты ,золотце 127 страниц только одной темы прочитала. А тем-то еще свадебных, юбилейных, корпоративных и т.д. еще предостаточно.... Успехов тебе в прочтении....

----------


## ПУХОВА

*ivanpan*,
*solist64*,
 Отправила на почту календарь.Ловите !:smile:

----------


## solist64

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Будьте уверены, мимо не пролетит! Спасибище!

----------


## Мишкина

*lezi*
Татьяна! Спасибо тебе огромное за твои нарезки - столько труда вложено и времени потрачено!!! С благодарностью буду пользоваться!!!  :flower:

----------


## bulya

> Учреждения
> 
> Ведущий приглашает четырех участников, выстраивает их в одну линию, говоря: «Где вы сегодня были, в каких учреждениях, сейчас узнаем мы». Затем просит игроков повернуться на 180?, и следя за тем, чтобы игроки не смогли прочесть надписи, вешает им на спину таблички с надписями: «Баня», «Вытрезвитель», «Роддом», «ЗАГС» и пр..


У меня ещё +: "Женская консультация", "Синяк под глазом", "Спущенній чулок", "Квартира начальника".Вопросы:!.Кого чаще всего берёте с собой.
2. Почему именно этого человека.
3.Кому нужнее находиться в данном заведении мужчине или женщине?

----------


## Sveta 85

А можно и мне календарик?
Заранее огромное Вам спасибо !
Sun-angel2008@yandex.ru

----------


## bulya

> Получилось 6 минут танцулек. Идет как рондо: сначала Королев"Поезд чух, чух...", все едут паровозиком, затем эти самые страны, где мы останавливаемся, чтоб потанцевать, и как только опять играет "Поезд чух, чух...", все встают паровозиком, и опять в путь...


 Я надеюсь я не слишком поздно, на поезд успею, вышлите и мне пожалуйста!bulya@poisk.lg.ua

----------


## bulya

> Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем, кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.


Сбросьте пожалуйста!bulya@poisk.lg.ua

----------


## Ватрушка

Здравствуйте! А мне можно календарик? A-lenan@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Елена Цедова*,
*Sveta 85*,
 Отправила календарь:smile:

----------


## Djazi

А я вот решила почитать свои книги по проведению торжеств, которых у меня масса. И вот наткнулась на такую игру. Копировать  буду  из книги:
Игра называется *ХОРОВОД " ГОЛУБЬ И ГОЛУБКА"*
- Все полетели в круг
- Голубка справа.... слева
- Сменили направление полёта
- Голубка на руках у голубя
- Поменялись голубками
- Посадили голубку в гнездо
- Голубь кружится над гнездом
- Голубь прилетает кормить голубку и проверяет, отложены ли яйца?:eek:
Итак, вначале вроде всё  более- менее ясно. А кто мне разъяснит, что подразумевается под гнездом и в каком месте яйца у голубки проверяют?:smile:
 А так игра вроде неплохая, если на каждое задание музыку менять.

----------


## Alexsandr

А можно и мне календарик если не поздно
Loks71@tut.by

----------


## Татьянка

> Итак, вначале вроде всё более- менее ясно. А кто мне разъяснит, что подразумевается под гнездом и в каком месте яйца у голубки проверяют?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: а тут фантазия, матушка, и проверка на профпригодность....

----------


## tataluna

> *ivanpan*,
> *solist64*,
>  Отправила на почту календарь.Ловите !:smile:


Людмила пришлите и мне календарик если можно:rolleyes:
korolramblerru3@rambler.ru

----------


## tataluna

> Людмила пришлите и мне календарик если можно:rolleyes:
> korolramblerru3@rambler.ru


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ОЛЬВИЯ!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  за  твою коробочку календарик улёт kuku

----------


## Ольвия

> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ОЛЬВИЯ!!!!!!!!!!! за  твою коробочку календарик улёт kuku


И Людочке Пуховой!

----------


## tataluna

ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА  :Vah:  огромное спасибо :Ok:  класс :Ok:

----------


## unlana

> Я надеюсь я не слишком поздно, на поезд успею, вышлите и мне пожалуйста!bulya@poisk.lg.ua


Можно и мне эти нарезочки !
заранее спасибо!
marat_sveta@mail.ru

----------


## bulya

На последней свадьбе мне предложили провести конкурс(прочла все страницы, не видела, но если повторюсь, сори).Свидетелей ставят спиной к гостям на стулья, и загадывают им слово, которое необходимо написать ягодичками, медленно и очень чувственно.Особенно здорово смотрелись восклицательные знаки.Многое зависит от контингента гостей и свидетелей.Прошло очень удачно!:biggrin:

----------


## Креатор

*bulya*, конкурс похож чем-то на выступление ПОП-группы, жених и его команда пишут попами "Я тебя люблю" адресовано невесте, под руководством ведущей, ну, и заканчивают многочисленными восклицательными знаками! Кульминация!

----------


## syaonka

[QUOTE=bulya]Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем, кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.[/QUOTE

Я бы тоже хотела такой паровозик! Вышлите, если не поздно!

----------


## lezi

И я хочу нарезочки на паравозик.Если можно на почту.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## manja

> К сожалению в настоящее время на муз. способности никто и внимания не обращает.Моя дочь училась в муз. училище потом консерватории поет бомба. Но на свадьбе в настоящее время надо быть дежурным клоуном.
> Предлагаю вариант муз.нарезок который проходит на ура.
> Обычно после того как из шляпы жених и невеста вытягивают бумажки с распределением обязанностей.Певица говорит "У нас это шляпа волшебная и угадывает мысли присутствующих" .
> Одевает на жениха шляпу и сразу я включаю (работаю с компом) срезанный отрывок из песни Ой ой ой ой это между нами любовь
> Ну и так далее.
> Невеста-Я за ним упаду в пропасть- Дубцова
> Дружок-только денег маловато если точно денег нету-Жуки
> Дружка-Хочу я замуж замуж хочу.
> Ну а дальше выбираем из зала:
> ...



Привет
можно мне эти нарезочки
спасибо
vima-schaefer@t-online.de

----------


## manja

> Это всё с форума, с форума! Раздаёшь цветные платочки, все в кружочек, про какой цвет песня звучит, те выходят в центр отплясывать. Очень красиво получается, когда они платочками размахивают. Если на свадьбе. то молодых в центр ставлю , а вокруг них пляски.


будьте добры мне нарехочки если можно
я вам этого не забуду/ шутка/
жду и надеюсь
vima-schaefer@t-online.de

----------


## manja

> Я тоже в прошлом году проводила цветные танцы, только у меня мужик в желтыхтрусах был, кому надо, вышлю свои нарезочки, пишите, не стесняйтесь:wink:


Можно мне ваши цветные нарезки

----------


## Apch-hi

> На последней свадьбе мне предложили провести конкурс(прочла все страницы, не видела, но если повторюсь, сори).Свидетелей ставят спиной к гостям на стулья, и загадывают им слово, которое необходимо написать ягодичками, медленно и очень чувственно.Особенно здорово смотрелись восклицательные знаки.Многое зависит от контингента гостей и свидетелей.Прошло очень удачно!:biggrin:


Круто, в воскресенье попробую. Потом расскажу, как прошло! :Ok:

----------


## manja

[Сообщение от Лорик Юрина 
Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем, кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину


можно мне  :Oj: ласточка :Oj:  эти нарезочки
ужасно хочу это провести
ты умница
жду с нетерпением :flower: 
vima-schaefer@t-online.de :Oj:

----------


## manja

> фиолетовый змей-
> http://www.worryaboutyou.com/?q=%D4%...+%E7%EC%E5%E9+
> красный трактор-
> http://www.worryaboutyou.com/?q=%EA%...0%EA%F2%EE%F0+



прниветик
я попробовала скачать нов идимо уже все удалено
можете мне прислать эти две песни
заранее вам благодарна
vima-schaefer@t-online.de

----------


## Djazi

> выступление ПОП-группы, жених и его команда пишут попами "Я тебя люблю" адресовано невесте, под руководством ведущей, ну, и заканчивают многочисленными восклицательными знаками! Кульминация!


Что-то тоже захотелось попробовать на публике этот конкурс. Только подскажите , пожалуйста, каждый из участников пишет всю фразу целиком или по слову? И какую-то музыку используете?

----------


## Раюшка

> Большое повышение оклада!





> куда ушла получка


Ольчик, прикольно... Но будет ещё веселее, если приз с таким комментом достанется бизнесмену, для которого незнакомы слова "оклад" и "получка"...:biggrin: Может публично передарить кому-нибудь, кто работает за оклад...

----------


## Марья

> Что-то тоже захотелось попробовать на публике этот конкурс. Только подскажите , пожалуйста, каждый из участников пишет всю фразу целиком или по слову? И какую-то музыку используете?


уже неоднократно проводила этот конкурс как вариант задания для свидетельницы и подружек невесты, когда воруют жениха. Цепляю на девчонок разноцветные парики в стиле Анджелы Дэвис, у невесты персональный - белый. Сначала под вступление "Лазурный берег" "Опа" они просто танцуют попами, потом музыку останавливаю, спрашиваю - размялись? Отвечают - да.... Теперь попами пишем сегодняшнюю дату, допустим 210808... И чья дата будет лучше всего "прописана" Музыка звучит дальше, а там такие слова "Опа, какая опа смотри! Опа, какая опа, смотри!" Мужики просто ревут. Я опять останавливаю и говорю: Знаете, у меня вроде все в порядке с ориентацией, но глаза просто разбегаются, так трудно выбрать лучшую дату... Давайте все-таки по очереди и называю девчонок по именам - кто сейчас пишет дату. Блин, как они все стараются, обалдеть.... Исключени всегда делаю для невесты. Если девчонка не комплексует, с удовольствием двигается, то и она персонально пишет дату, а если вижу, что только для виду бедрами шевелит (это даже в кринолине видно), то когда заканчивает последняя из подружек и все ждут, что сейчас назову невесту, говорю СТОП, а вот невеста дату писать не будет - она и так ее на всю жизнь запомнит...

----------


## Креатор

> Что-то тоже захотелось попробовать на публике этот конкурс. Только подскажите , пожалуйста, каждый из участников пишет всю фразу целиком или по слову? И какую-то музыку используете?


Уастники синхронно все вместе рисуют попами фразу по буквам. Ведущая диктует, как рисовать букву! Можно сократить: Я тебя лю!!!
Музычку можно поставить любую куражную. Мы обычно ставим Джимми Джи "Давай, подвигай попой!":smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Мне тоже нравится ПОП-группа. На видео потом здорово смотрится. у меня невесту выкупают и пишут слово Люблю. каждый свою букву и поочереди просто под музыку из Каламбура. Всегда просят на Бис повторить. Вот подумала, можно Глюкозу "Танцуй Россия" попробовать. Мариша, а я что-то поискала твою песню у Лазурного берега и не нашла. Если можешь, отправь мне её.

----------


## maxim4ik77

Прочитал все про ПОПЫ и конкурс, всё что написано выше.
Скажу сразу что мне понравилось.
А вот на счет музыки соглашусь с этим



> Вот подумала, можно Глюкозу "Танцуй Россия" попробовать.


Как радиоведущий замечу, что более дурной песни в последнее время не слышал, но это мое личное мнение, но для музыкальной подложки к этому конкурсу может подойти.

Конкурс попробую провести на ближайшей свадьбе.

----------


## Инна Р.

Так под все дурное народ колбасить любит! Я "Танцуй Россия" в дискотечные блоки включаю, повторно просят и орут хором эту строчку про ПОПУ, поэтому мне ее на подложку жалко использовать!:redface: 
Мариш, а чет правда нигде нету Лазурный берег, не знаешь, как она называется?:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> я что-то поискала твою песню у Лазурного берега и не нашла. Если можешь, отправь мне её.


Присоединяюсь к просьбе...

----------


## staass64

*Креатор*,
 Конкурс "Поп-группа" я проводила, но под простую полечку. Скачала "Давай подвигай попой" Джимми Джи и представила себе это шоу. Думаю, что получится классно под такую музычку.Спасибо!

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Скачала "Давай подвигай попой


Думаю шоу с  "попами" не всегда  уместно.
Это  когда веселуха, корпоратив, молодежь, кот. хочет "зрелищ".
На интелегентных, солидных праздниках-  вряд ли.
У меня  есть и фартуки "с грудью", и трусы с "попой". За  2  года-  проводила  1  раз. Зато  другие  костюмы  использую  постоянно.:smile:

----------


## staass64

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Согласна на все 100%. Я проводила для свидетелей. Свадьба была молодежной.

----------


## Alex74

Нихт "ПОПЫ":mad:

----------


## Раюшка

> Нихт "ПОПЫ":mad:


У кого нет попы? Феномен, что ли?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: В музей его, в музей!:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Думаю шоу с "попами" не всегда уместно.
> Это когда веселуха, корпоратив, молодежь, кот. хочет "зрелищ".
> На интелегентных, солидных праздниках- вряд ли.


Люда, ни разу этот конкурс не выглядел пошло. Я просто поражаюсь - насколько красиво, "вкусно" девчонки это делают. Я, правда, боюсь, если попадутся просто деревянные девочки, у которых вообще ничего не двигается и не шевелится.... ну и в этом случае пошло не будет выглядеть, просто как номер будет неинтересно...

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: девченки делитесь музикой для поп.... заинтересовали :Aga: :biggrin: всех лублю :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

Нашла на одном из сайтов, на который *ссылку давала Лорик Юрина*(там где на первый взгляд все Новогоднее...)
***Дорогие гости, сегодня Вы должны оценить наших мужчин, сегодня Вам необходимо будет выбрать самого, самого "крутого". Мужчины,найдутся среди Вас смелые или нет? Мужчины, прошу выйти на подиум (после того как выйдут мужчины). Объясняю условия конкурса: конкурс называется "РУБАХА -ПАРЕНЬ". У кого длиннее рубаха, тот и выиграл. Женщины будут оценивать при помощи сантиметра. Победителю вручается приз.
***
Дорогие гости, Вы только что выбрали Самого крутого мужчину, а теперь этот самый крутой мужчина вместе с юбиляром нашим – Иван Иванычем - должны будут выбрать "ЗОЛУШКУ ВЕЧЕРА". Как вам всем известно, Золушка на балу потеряла туфельку. В конкурсе участвуют все женщины, попрошу всех выйти и встать в одну линию. Сейчас я дам всем вам одну минуту времени, за это время Вы должны будете нарастить себе каблуки с помощью подручных средств (пробок от бутылок, коробков спичек, зажигалок и т.к. - короче, на вашу сообразительность) - единственное условие - носочек вашей обуви обязательно должен касаться пола. После окончания музыки(через 1 минуту) вы должны будете все выстроиться здесь, а наш крутой мужчина «Рубаха-парень» и юбиляр будут измерять высоту вашего каблучка. 
ИТАК, МИНУТА ПОШЛА. После проведения конкурса объявляется Золушка вечера, с которой и танцует наш юбиляр. А если это юбилярша, то она танцует с «Рубахой -парнем».

----------


## tataluna

и мне цветных нарезочек киллограмчик. :tongue:
заранее благодарна.

korolramblerru3@rambler.ru

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

А у меня свидетели рисуют по три двузначных числа. Все хохочут.

----------


## Yuli4ka

> А у меня свидетели рисуют по три двузначных числа. Все хохочут.


Где рисуют??? Можно подробнее??

----------


## tandem3

VETER NAMERENJA,
Можно и мне "разноцветнуе" нарезку получить?
Спасибо!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Думаю шоу с "попами" не всегда уместно.
> Это когда веселуха, корпоратив, молодежь, кот. хочет "зрелищ".
> На интелегентных, солидных праздниках- вряд ли.



Полностью согласна, на 150% :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Думаю шоу с  "попами" не всегда  уместно.


А первоночально речь шла немного о другом, не о трусах с попой, а о написании у кого-то букв, у кото-то цифр пятой точкой под весёленькую музыку. Всегда проходит замечательно и пошло не выглядит.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Можно и мне "разноцветнуе" нарезку получить?


Отправлю чуть позднее. Интернет тормозит, трафик за месяц весь выкачали. Попробую ночью.

----------


## solist64

Я это называю "Чёрный бумер"
Спрашиваю у кого в зале есть в наличии(с собой) водительские права. Обычно такие обязательно находятся. Спрашиваю их, какой у них автоммобиль, сколько лет за рулем и хотели ли они управлять машиной покруче. А потом усаживаю их на стулья и спрашиваю не приходилось ли им заниматься когда-нибудь извозом. Да или нет не важно. И объясняю им что сейчас они именно извозом и займутся и ни на какой другой машине а на "черном бумере". Выдаю им бутафорские "рули" и поехали кто больше сможет провезти пассажиров, усаживая их на колени по типу паравозика (один к другому). Потом это перерастает в общий круг или несколько кругов. В фонограмме "Чёрный бумер" естесственно.

----------


## Курица

> Выдаю им бутафорские "рули" и поехали кто больше сможет провезти пассажиров, усаживая их на колени по типу паравозика (один к другому). Потом это перерастает в общий круг или несколько кругов. В фонограмме "Чёрный бумер" естесственно.


Мне показалось...Нет, точно - я не поняла - шофер садится на стул Как? и сажает - на второй стул? иЛИ - на этот же? Объясни, пожалуйста... :Aga:

----------


## solist64

*Курица*,
 Шофер садится на стул, к нему на колени следующий. и так далее по цепочке, кто больше и быстрее

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*solist64*,
А тогда вот это как?  


> Потом это перерастает в общий круг или несколько кругов.

----------


## solist64

Когда на стульях уже достаточно собралось людей, я поднимаю всех и выстраиваю их в круг или в круги(можно один в другом) разворачиваю так, чтобы водитель был впереди и гости дотанцовывают  до конца. Можно двигаться не в кругах, а змейкой по всему залу

----------


## skomorox

эту игру, видимо, можно во всех вариациях использовать - я, когда делала "Путешествие по странам" - эту игру для Парижа организовала. Мол, чем знаменит Париж? Правильно - Эйфелевой башней! Вот сейчас мы разделимся на 2 команды и будем строить Эйфелевую башню. У которой команды она будет выше - та и победит. (смысл такой же - на стуле должно поместиться куча народа, у кого будет больше, тот победитель).

----------


## KAlinchik

> Дорогие гости, Вы только что выбрали Самого крутого мужчину, а теперь этот самый крутой мужчина вместе с юбиляром нашим – Иван Иванычем - должны будут выбрать "ЗОЛУШКУ ВЕЧЕРА". Как вам всем известно, Золушка на балу потеряла туфельку. В конкурсе участвуют все женщины, попрошу всех выйти и встать в одну линию. Сейчас я дам всем вам одну минуту времени, за это время Вы должны будете нарастить себе каблуки с помощью подручных средств (пробок от бутылок, коробков спичек, зажигалок и т.к. - короче, на вашу сообразительность) - единственное условие - носочек вашей обуви обязательно должен касаться пола. После окончания музыки(через 1 минуту) вы должны будете все выстроиться здесь, а наш крутой мужчина «Рубаха-парень» и юбиляр будут измерять высоту вашего каблучка.


Танюш!  А ты сама проводила? Мне что-то кажется, что он слегка травмоопасен....

----------


## Курица

> Танюш!  А ты сама проводила? Мне что-то кажется, что он слегка травмоопасен....


НЕТ. я же там написала, что честно "стырнечено" и выставлено на ваш суд.:wink:

----------


## maknata

> Мне что-то кажется, что он слегка травмоопасен....


А если "наращивать" только один каблучок, то на второй ноге можно уверенно стоять. Да и невозможно себе под каблук напихать много, чтоб носок пола касался..

----------


## Марья

> Танюш! А ты сама проводила? Мне что-то кажется, что он слегка травмоопасен....


а мне еще кажется, что совершенно не зрелищно.... ну нарастили каблуки кто во что гораз.... и что??? :eek:чет я не догоняю...

----------


## Djazi

> Выдаю им бутафорские "рули" и поехали кто больше сможет провезти пассажиров, усаживая их на колени по типу паравозика (один к другому)


Так они только на коленки к шофёру садятся ? И сколько  же  максимально пассажиров может  поместиться на одни колени?

----------


## Татьянка

:flower:  Девочки, провела "Танцуем попой" Прошло "вкусно"!!!! Спасибо всем!!!!

----------


## skomorox

*Djazi*,



> И сколько же максимально пассажиров может поместиться на одни колени?


Зависит от "стройности" играющего народа. Народ под конец разойдётся так, что влезают  друг на  друга, цепляются за шеи и висят болтаются, на букву "Б" называются.:biggrin: И требуют, чтобы это тоже засчитывалось при подсчёте. Так что - может и до 10 человек набиться. Главное - чтобы стул выдержал.:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Зависит от "стройности" играющего народа. Народ под конец разойдётся так, что влезают на друг друга, цепляются за шеи и висят болтаются, на букву "Б" называются. И требуют, чтобы это тоже засчитывалось при подсчёте. так что - может и до 10 человек набиться. Главное - чтобы стул выдержал.


:eek: Вы проводили? 

:rolleyes: Надо попробовать.... :Aga:

----------


## skomorox

Проводила один раз (к теме "В ритме городов" привязывала этот конкурс).

----------


## Татьянка

> Проводила один раз


:wink: А почему один? Не пошло или что?

----------


## skomorox

Да нет, всё прошло нормально, просто тему "путешествий" больше не проводила.(наш народ тут на Сердючек бросается, а не на "путешествия"). При заказе прям так и спрашивают: а костюмов у вас много? А Верка Сердючка будет? Написала бы плохо, да воздержусь.

----------


## Татьянка

> А Верка Сердючка будет?


:eek:Жесть!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> Девочки, провела "Танцуем попой" Прошло "вкусно"!!!!


Танюша, а какую подводку сделала и под какую музыку? Что писали?:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюша, а какую подводку сделала и под какую музыку? Что писали?


 "Выкупали жениха" :Vah:  Сама же его и украла:rolleyes: Невеста с подругами писала " Виктор!!! Я тебя люблю!!! 23.08.2008" Что точно несла не помню, что-то про красоту женщин и самые "вкусные" места, куда взгляд мужчины "падает" всегда.... и т.д. Мы делали под Глюкозу. Маришка(Марья) сегодня прислала "Опу" ..попробую и ее. Но !!! Глюкоза нынче на пике хит-парадов и проперла супер!!! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## solist64

*Djazi*,
 Они садятся паравозиком один на колени к другому, т.е. главное в этом конкурсе, точнее игре, вытянуть гостей из-за стола, поднять их для танцпаузы, победителей здесь нет. Обыкновенная "подвижка".

----------


## Раюшка

> Что точно несла не помню


Пить меньше надо...:biggrin::biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Раюшка

> Маришка(Марья) сегодня прислала "Опу" ..


Танечка, Маришка, что за ОПА?

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*Yuli4ka*, на стульях, у девченок пишут слова, а у меня попой цифры. Обычно столы стоят буквой П, ставим стулья, нв них свидетелей "хвостиками" к столам и однв половина (невестина скажем) называет любые 3 двухзначных числа свидетелю, а противоположная - свидетельнице, звучит томная музыка и начинам вырисовывать.

----------


## Dium

Может кому сгодиться:)))
*Игры. Конкурсы. Экспромты.*

Игровой материал для конкурсных и развлекательных программ

Аукционы.

"Предмет - ассоциация"
Ведущий называет или показывает какой-либо предмет, нужно называть ассоциации, какие вызывает этот предмет. Пример: карандаш - художник, картина, пейзаж, чертеж, галерея, карикатура и т.д.

"Цвет - ассоциация"
Ведущий называет цвет, нужно вспомнить и назвать то, что этот цвет имеет.
Пример: красный - помидор, светофор, ягода, кровь, пожарная машина, мухомор и т.д.

"Буква - знаменитость"
Ведущий показывает карточку с какой-либо буквой, нужно называть фамилии знаменитостей, которые начинались бы с данной буквы.
Пример: буква "Б" - Баталов, Бунин, Блок, Бианки, Белохвостикова, Березовский и т.д.

"Под крышей дома твоего"
Дом, особняк… Каких только названий не существует для обозначения жилища. Какие обозначения "крыши над головой" можете назвать вы?
Варианты: изба, хата, вилла, дача, нора, фазенда, терем, дворец, юрта, иглу, чум и т.д.

"У разноцветного экрана"
Нужно назвать художественные фильмы, в названиях которых присутствуют какие-либо цвета.
Варианты: "Красное и черное", Белый Бим Черное Ухо", Красные дьяволята", "Калина красная" и т.д.

"Цветы и песни" Нужно вспомнить и пропеть строки из извесных песен, где упоминаются цветы.
Варианты: "Миллион, миллион, миллион алых роз…", "Ландыши, ландыши светлого мая привет…", "Маки, маки, красные маки - горькая память земли…", "Белые розы, белые розы…" и т.д.

"Воинские подразделения"
Нужно называть художественные фильмы (или литературные произведения), в названиях которых обозначаются какие-либо воинские подразделения.
Варианты: "Эскадрон гусар летучих", "Батальоны просят огня", "Сын полка", "Экипаж" и т. д.

"Готовим борщ"
Необходимо называть продукты, из которых можно приготовить борщ. Желательно, чтобы в аукционе участвовали только мужчины.
Варианты: свекла, картофель, мясо, капуста и т. д.

"Звериные фамилии"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать фамилии знаменитых и известных людей, образованных от названия зверей, птиц, рыб, насекомых.
Варианты: Евгений Лебедев, Николай Дроздов, Петр Ершов, Василий Жуковский, Николай Гоголь, Александр Лебедь, Вячеслав Зайцев и т. д.

"Все дело в шляпе"
Проводится аукцион - соревнование на знание названий головных уборов, которые только есть или были на свете.
Варианты: берет, ушанка, кепи, панама, котелок, шапокляк, цилиндр, фуражка, папаха и т. д.

"Мудрый ворон"
Необходимо называть слова, в которых встречается слог "кар" - "слово" ворона.
Варианты: макароны, картина, каравай, пекарня, картон, карбонат, карабин и т. д.

"Цифры в кино"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать кинофильмы, в названиях которых присутствуют цифры.
Варианты: "Срок первый", "Петр Первый", "Вокзал для двоих", "Три мушке тера", "Трое в лодке, не считая собаки", "Три орешка для Золушки", "Три плюс два" и т. д.

"Цифры в пословицах и поговорках"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать пословицы и поговорки, в которых встречаются цифры.
Варианты: "Семь раз отмерь, один раз отрежь", "Один в поле не воин", "Бог троицу любит", "От горшка - три вершка", "В трех соснах заблудился" и т. д.

"Цифры в сказках"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать сказки, в названиях которых встречаются цифры.
Варианты: "Три поросенка", "Белоснежка и семь гномов", "Волк и семеро козлят", "Три медведя", "Сказка о мертвой царевне и семи богатырях" и т. д.

"Цифры в песнях"
Нужно вспомнить и пропеть строки из песен, где встречаются цифры.
Варианты: "Дважды два четыре…", "Раз словечко, два словечка…", "А мне семнадцать лет…" и т. д.

"От "до" до "до"
Необходимо вспомнить и пропеть фрагмент песни, которые начинаются с названия нот.
Варианты: "Дорогой длинною…" - нота "до"; "Милая, ты услышь меня…" - нота "ми"; "Ля-ля-фа, эти ноты…" - нота "ля"; "Синий, синий иней лег на провода…" - нота "си" и т. д.

"Музыкальные города"
Необходимо вспомнить и назвать города, в названиях которых встречаются ноты.
Варианты: Уфа ("фа"), Череповец ("ре"), Усольск ("соль"), Сибай ("си"), Донецк ("до") и т. д.

"Предприниматели"
Участникам аукциона предлагается побыть предпринимателями. У каждого из них свой магазин, в котором продается только товар, начинающийся на букву "А". Что это за товар?
Варианты: автомобили, арбузы, апельсины, абажуры, альбомы, антрекоты, акции и т. д.

"От "А" до "Я"
Нужно называть слова, которые начинаются с буквы "А" и заканчиваются буквой "Я".
Варианты: акация, армия, аннотация, астрономия, агрономия, автономия, астрология и т. д.

"Рифмы"
Ведущий называет слово, например: "конфета". Участники аукциона называют слова, рифмующиеся с заданным словом.
Варианты: газета, сигарета, галета, планета, ракета, комета и т. д.

"Перевертыши"

Принцип игры "Перевертыши" заимствован мною из бывшей телеигры "Великолепная семерка". Условия очень просты: задается фраза, в которой каждое слово "перевернуто" на противоположное по значению. Нужно эту фразу отгадать. Вот несколько вариантов.

"Телепередачи"
- Доброе утро, старики! (Спокойной ночи, малыши!);
- На войне мертвецов (В мире животных);
- Крещеный век (Звездный час);
- Манекен и беспредел (Человек и закон);
- Вечерний крест (Утренняя звезда);
- Никого нет на улице (Пока все дома);
- Пещера кошмаров (Поле чудес);
- Кружок домоседов (Клуб путешественников);
- Радиожелудки (Телепузики);
- Куцый ответ (Большой вопрос);
- Коварная ночь (Добрый день);
- Заморская рулетка (Русское лото);
- Деревенька (Городок);
- Ледяная сотка (Горячая десятка);
- Для тех, кому за 60 (До 16-ти и старше);
- Ненависть после последнего вздоха (Любовь с первого взгляда).

"Сказки"
- Кикимора под арбузом (Принцесса на горошине);
- Пес в рукавицах (Кот в сапогах);
- Одетый нищий (Голый король);
- Медный цыпленок (Золотой Гусь);
- Землянка - времянка (Терем - теремок);
- Кубик - рубика (Колобок);
- Крестьянка - обезьянка (Царевна - лягушка);
- Глупый Василий (Василиса Премудрая);
- Зеленый ботинок (Красная Шапочка);
- Ржавый замочек (Золотой ключик);
- Цветочная служанка (Снежная королева);
- Серенький кустарник (Аленький цветочек);
- Усопший толстяк (Кощей Бессмертный).

"Фразы"
- Дедушка волка слегка ненавидел (Бабушка козлика очень любила);
- Вы, бойскауты, родители крестьянок! (Мы, пионеры, дети рабочих!);
- Ошибочная нога - враг зулусов (Верная рука - друг индейцев);
- Троцкий иногда мертвый (Ленин всегда живой);
- Отдельный страус чужую пустыню ругает (Всяк кулик свое болото хвалит);
- Кошка - враг обезьяны (Собака - друг человека);
- Наша псина продала-таки "Педи-гри-пал" (Ваша киска купила бы "Вискас");
- Отморозить ежа под спиной (Пригреть змею на груди).

"Кинофильмы"
- Грустные девчонки (Веселые ребята);
- Крик баранов (Молчание ягнят);
- Василий Иванович остается на работе (Иван Васильевич меняет профессию);
- Амнистированный араб (Кавказская пленница);
- Холодные ноги (Горячие головы);
- Не бойся велосипеда (Берегись автомобиля);
- В симфоническом оркестре не только мальчики (В джазе только девушки);
- Костяная нога (Бриллиантовая рука).

"Стихи"
- "Дылда-дочь от мамы смылась…" ("Крошка сын к отцу пришел…");
- "Твоя племянница заурядных подлых беззаконий…" ("Мой дядя самых честных правил…");
- "Он засовывает в узкую юбку оригиналом бесценного контейнера…" ("Я достаю из широких штанин дубликатом бесценного груза…");
- "Лежит козел не двигаясь, не дышит, но лежит…" ("Идет бычок качается, вздыхает на ходу…");
- "Пишите, сочувствуйте - он эмигрант капиталистического конфликта…" ("Читайте, завидуйте - я гражданин Советского Союза…");
- "Он в поле скрылся, слегка было жарко…" ("Я из лесу вышел, был сильный мороз…");
- "Беги, столетье, я ужасен…" ("Остановись, мгновенье, ты прекрасно…").

"Пословицы"
- Сову забывают в глаза (Осла узнают по ушам);
- С ленью достанешь птицу с дерева (Без труда не вынешь и рыбку из пруда);
- Начал развлечение - работай робко (Кончил дело - гуляй смело);
- Отдых - ягненок, на поля побежит (Работа - не волк, в лес не убежит);
- У честного человека ботинки промокают (На воре шапка горит);
- Украденной кобыле под хвост заглядывают (Даренному коню в зубы не смотрят);
- Мужик на телегу - коню тяжелее (Баба с возу - кобыле легче);
- Брезгливость пропадает когда голодают (Аппетит приходит во время еды);
- Великое безделье хуже крошечного бизнеса (Маленькое дело лучше большого безделья);
- Под единственным дураком мало трудностей (На всякого мудреца довольно простоты);
- Когда ближе к полю - меньше деревьев (Чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров);
- У собаки сплошной пост (Не все коту масленица).

"Песни"
- "Юнга, юнга, разрыдайтесь…" ("Капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь…");
- "Розовый грузовик летит, колеблется…" ("Голубой вагон бежит, качается…");
- "Торнадо ему визжало гимн: вставай, кактус, жуй-жуй…" ("Метель ей пела песенку: спи, елочка, бай-бай…");
- "За Волгой работает ходок пожилой…" ("По Дону гуляет казак молодой…");
- "Мужское горе не надо противной вдалеке…" ("Женское счастье - был бы милый рядом…");
- "Но она ненавидит холостых…" ("А я люблю женатого…");
- "Чем сидеть врагам в мрачном подземелье…" ("Чем бродить друзьям по белу свету…");
- "Волк чужой - ты мой волчонок…" ("Зайка моя - я твой зайчик…");
- "Как жаль, что никто из них, вчера не разбрелись…" ("Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались…");
- "Потушим водою серые дни…" ("Взвейтесь кострами, синие ночи…");
- "Не дремлют отдохнувшие орудия производства…" ("Спят усталые игрушки…").

"Черный ящик"

"Черный ящик" ассоциируется с телевизионной игрой "Поле чудес", но я предлагаю провести ее по-другому. В "черный ящик" помещается приз, и тот, кто отгадает что это, становится его обладателем. Прежде чем преступить к розыгрышу ведущий дает наводящую подсказку. Вот несколько вариантов содержимого "черного ящика".

1. В черном ящике лежит то, что просит лицо, названное грубо. (Кирпич.) 

2. Это бывает на обеденном столе и на шахматной доске. (Вилка.) 

3. В черном ящике находится предмет, который роднит режиссера Тарковского и героиню пушкинской сказки. (Зеркало.) 

4. В "черном ящике" находится предмет, исполняющий те же функции, что и герой песни "Аист на крыше". (Кочан капусты.) 

5. В "черном ящике" находится предмет, в котором много предметов, общее название которых состоит из титула восточных стран и набора нецензурных слов. (Шахматы.) 

6. В "черном ящике" находится необыкновенное лакомство: оно и для глаза, оно и для уха, оно для языка, а больше всего - для ума. (Книга.) 

7. В "черном ящике" находится деталь одежды, которая свидетельствует о благополучном окончании любого дела. (Шляпа.) 

8. В "черном ящике" находятся предметы штукатурки индивидуального пользования. (Косметика.) 

9. В "черном ящике" находится ошейник, который женщина одевает добровольно. (Бусы, колье.) 

10. В "черном ящике" находится солидный хомут для солидного мужчины. (Галстук.) 

11. В "черном ящике" находится круглая сладость ребятам на радость. (Чупа-чупс.) 

12. В "черном ящике" находится уникальное средство для коррекции фигуры. (Скакалка.)

----------


## Татьянка

> Пить меньше надо...


:rolleyes:наоборот надо начинать...от таких гостей....:biggrin:




> Танечка, Маришка, что за ОПА?


"Лазурный берег" "Опа"

----------


## Курица

> Танечка, Маришка, что за ОПА?


Это ОПА "Дискотека Авария" : "Опа, опа, Америка, Европа, Азия, Китай - кричат:давай, давай..." Попробовала загрузить на Файлы Майл.ру - пишет ошибку. Если надо - попробую на Депозит...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Это ОПА "Дискотека Авария" :


А Мариша говорила, что Лазурный берег. Но я не нашла у них.

----------


## Djazi

> Это ОПА "Дискотека Авария" : "Опа, опа, Америка, Европа, Азия, Китай - кричат:давай, давай..." Попробовала загрузить на Файлы Майл.ру - пишет ошибку. Если надо - попробую на Депозит...


Татьяна, да есть у Лазурного берега песня Опа. Но не получается скачать почему-то:(. 
Может быть Мариночка пришлёт?

----------


## Xotimsk

Добрый вечер. Сидела в форуме, наткнулась на ваш календарь "оптимиста"; прочитала другие мнения - заинтересовало. Если Вы не против, поделитесь этой штучкой и с чем ее "едят". Заранее благодарю. Елена.

maximen@tut.by

----------


## bulya

> Что точно несла не помню, что-то про красоту женщин и самые "вкусные" места, куда взгляд мужчины "падает" всегда....



Я спрашивала у мужчин, что же является центром Вселенной(если представить, что Вселенная это женщина)и провела конкурс поп :Oj:

----------


## tataluna

http://www.zaycev.net/pages/267/26710.shtml
дискотека Авария "опа"

----------


## Sarah

По-моему не повторюсь, если выложу этот ремикс конкурса с прищепками.
Приглашаем участников - мужчин, которых просим найти себе помощницу. Девушкам раздаем несколько прищепок каждой, допустим по 10, девушки должны прицепить прищепки на мужчину в те места, которые ей больше нравятся. Далее девушек просим удалиться, а молодым людям объявляем, что прищепки теперь нужно снять, но трогать руками их нельзя (т.е. нужно прищепки стряхнуть). Включается зажигательная музыка и…это надо видеть.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Включается зажигательная музыка и…это надо видеть.

Да! Это только представить.... А если увидеть..... :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## syaonka

*Sarah*,
 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> а молодым людям объявляем, что прищепки теперь нужно снять, но трогать руками их нельзя (т.е. нужно прищепки стряхнуть). Включается зажигательная музыка и…это надо видеть.
> __________________


Да, это смотря какие прищёпки, есть такие, которые наврядли стряхнутся, а вообще-то прикольно, если представить себе:smile:

----------


## bulya

Перед снятием  фаты я приглашаю невесту и спрашиваю, кто является самым главным мужчиной в её жизни(конечно не считая, жениха).Она отвечает, что папа.Я предлагаю невесте пригласить папу на белый танец.Обычно включаем Аллегрову "Улыбка папы", но недавно нашла Кобзона "Доченька".Всегда проходит трогательно и нежно.

----------


## solist64

«БРОСЬ СИГАРЕТУ»
В начале звучит фонограмма песни А.Пугачевой «Мадам Брошкина».

Конечно же, вы все узнали песню, которая только что звучала. А теперь назовите, пожалуйста, исполнителя. Да! Это ослепительная А.Б.Пугачева. Творчество примадонны настолько многообразно, что заслуживает самых высоких слов. Помогите мне подобрать самые яркие эпитеты к творчеству Пугачевой. Алла Борисовна – она какая?

Зал называет эпитеты

А теперь я задам вам вопрос и вы не говорите, что он не связан с творчеством А.Пугачевой. Дело в том, что одна из песен певицы напрямую связана с этой проблемой человечества. Кстати, может быть, кто-то помнит, что это за песня?      -        «Брось сигарету»
Итак, внимание – вопрос! Есть ли в зале курящие? Конечно же есть!
А с какого возраста вы курите? А кто раньше начал? Да не стесняйтесь вы. Об этом буду знать только я и ВСЕ …. и ВСЁ!

Приглашаются два или более участника, раньше других начавшие курить.

Мы предлагаем Вам откликнуться на призыв примадонны. Ваша задача проста, как синхрофазотрон. Открыть пачку, и по одной сигарете выбросить её содержимое в эти урны(я использую ведра от чупу-чупсов). И кто из Вас будет точнее и быстрее, тот и победитель! Итак, бросаем курить!

Идет конкурс, подводятся  результаты, объявляется победитель.

И чтобы Вам побыстрее покончить с этой пагубной привычкой – Вам упаковка леденцов. А Вам еще одно верное средство – семечки.
Как вариант вызова участников можно использовать следующее: пригласить тех,  у кого в пачке окажется больше сигарет. Полные пачки в счет не идут

----------


## Likafox

Всем здравствуйте!Предлагаю такую игру....
вызываю 2 пары. одна пара ,кто прожил вместе 1 год и пару у кого стаж , например за 20...и подвожу к тому,что они великие художники,и должны создать скульптуру, можно дать название... кто из них талантливее,шустрее,активнее и т.д....выношу 2 спортивных костюма, самый большой размер и делаю несколько этапов...первый,мужья на скорость должны одеть своих жён в спортивные костюмы,второе...выносятся надутые шарики и мужья должны запихать их в костюмы своих жён, шарики можно просто раскидать по полу, пусть бегают и собирают...шарики должны быть и в нижней части костюма и в верхней...третье..даю мужьям иголки и говорю, чтобы они удалили лишнее со своих скульптур..мужья иголкой протыкают шарики через костюм ...как правило оставляют только сзади, ниже спины и на груди....шум, гам, хохот обеспечен...кто победил, смотрю по окончанию игры...и конечно коментарии обязательны по ходу всего  действия..

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Всем здравствуйте!Предлагаю такую игру....
> вызываю 2 пары. одна пара ,кто прожил вместе 1 год и пару у кого стаж , например за 20...и подвожу к тому,что они великие художники,и должны создать скульптуру, можно дать название... кто из них талантливее,шустрее,активнее и т.д....выношу 2 спортивных костюма, самый большой размер и делаю несколько этапов...первый,мужья на скорость должны одеть своих жён в спортивные костюмы,второе...выносятся надутые шарики и мужья должны запихать их в костюмы своих жён, шарики можно просто раскидать по полу, пусть бегают и собирают...шарики должны быть и в нижней части костюма и в верхней...третье..даю мужьям иголки и говорю, чтобы они удалили лишнее со своих скульптур..мужья иголкой протыкают шарики через костюм ...как правило оставляют только сзади, ниже спины и на груди....шум, гам, хохот обеспечен...кто победил, смотрю по окончанию игры...и конечно коментарии обязательны по ходу всего действия..


Что- то подобное было и с красивым названием "Шоу толстушек" Но твоя концовка прикольная, можно всё это объединить. Просто, единственное в "Шоу толстушек" на девушек одеваются яркие ,красивые, большушие сарафаны. Девушкам приятнее будет одеть сарафаны, нежели спортивные костюмы. Спасибо!

----------


## solist64

*Недавно на  банкете провёл розыгрыш.* 
Итак, вызываем побольше желающих получить приз. Ставим их вокруг себя, чтобы получился круг. Спрашиваем, знают ли они условия конкурса. Просим всех по очереди по возможности с выражением, подняв правую руку вверх или прижав её к сердцу сказать фразу "Я не знаю правила конкурса! "После того как все признаются в незнании правил, после театральной паузы следует текст тамады: *"Ну, если никто не знает правила конкурса, продолжаем танцевать до тех пор, пока я их не придумаю!»* Получилось все случайно и так потому, что забыл какой конкурс хотел провести. Пока гости, желающие получит призы, выходили, меня отвлекли. Но получилось довольно забавно! Наверное, имеет право на существование, как приглашение к танцам или, наборот, к столу. Жду вашего мнения, уважаемые коллеги!

----------


## Гамаюн

Ссылка на ОПА от Глюкозы тут как раз опа подразумевает попа.
http://cs1551.vkontakte.ru/u8559939/...79fef54833.mp3

----------


## tatyana_00

*manja*,
 Маша) Будьте любезны и мне нарезочку на почту киньте, пожалуйста)))
(tatyana_00@bk.ru)

----------


## Ludochka-69

Ольвия,
такой спрос на календарь не дает покоя и мне, становлюсь в очередь с просьбой.
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## Ludochka-69

Зажигалочка, Наталья, спасибо за "цветные танцы".
Людмила.

----------


## tatusya

Мужская половина будет топать, если считает, что эту работу должна делать жена, а женская - хлопать, если это мужская работа. Итак, поехали!
1.   Готовить вкусные-превкусные обеды предстоит... 
2.   Работать, работать и еще раз работать предстоит ...
3.   Заниматься стиркой - это, несомненно, дело ...
4.   Пришивать пуговки к одежде придется...
5.   Если вдруг придут к вам гости, встретит у порога их ...
6.   За компьютером посидеть, в игры поиграть - это...
7.   Шить, вышивать и вязать - это дело ...
8.   А в праздники гулять и пировать ...
9.   Несомненно, вся рассада любит руки ... 
10.Ну, а лопата достанется ...
11. Грядки полоть в саду и на огороде...
12. Все дома будет чинить и мастерить ...

----------


## tatusya

Нашей невесте сейчас предстоит последний раз помучать мужчин, чтобы она не пилила мужа. (Берутся фанты, невеста из конвертов достает желание)
1.Назвать 10 лучших качеств жениха	
2. Назвать 10 домашних дел, которые будет делать жених
3. Выпить рюмку в позе ласточки	
4.Выпить водку, лакая по-собачьи.
5. Описать маму жениха без слов. 	
6.Громко крикнуть 3 раза: «Я очень люблю женщин»
7. Показать разгневанного Кинг- Конга	
8. Признаться в любви к своей даме.
9.Проскакать по кругу как жеребец	
10. Спеть воинственно :»В лесу родилась елочка»
11. Сказать тост молодым	
12. Изобразить животных: собаку, кошку, свинью, лошадь, крокодила, орла, обезьяну
13.Объяснить как сделать бисквит, не говоря ни слова.	
14.Достать до своей пятки, не сгибая колен.
А свидетелям для конкурса прошу изобразить слова без слов, лишь жестами и мимикой. Яйцо,лыжник, сосиска, секс.противогаз, огурец, луна,петух(по 4 слова,слова написаны на картоне)Один показывает, другой угадывает. Но надо знать компанию.Чтобы не было пошлостей.Слова можно заменить: секс-кровать,яйцо- телевизор

----------


## Sarah

А я провожу подобный момент, когда молодые не хотят продавать торт за деньги, в таком случае мы продаем его за фанты, гость выходит и называет цифру от 1 до 10, перед тем как узнать задание, гость говорит такую фразу: "я обещаю, что сегодня в честь олодых...."

1.	Покажу как смеется обезьяна, рыба и кого захотят гости.
2.	Душевно спою песню о любви.
3.	Станцую брейк-данс, да так чтоб душа развернулась.
4.	Покажу слона, медузу, указательный палец и кого захочет невеста.
5.	Скажу тост за молодых и выпью за них с локтя.
6.	Промяукаю любую песню, какую назовет жених.
7.	Три раза без остановки скажу фразу: «Еду я по выбоинам, из выбоин не выеду я»
8.	Встану на стул и три раза скажу молодым «поздравляю».
9.	Пойду в пляс в присядку, да так, чтоб на бис вызвали.
10.	 Расцелую родителей молодых и крепко пожму им руки.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Астрологический прогноз провожу на корпоративных вечеринках на Новый год, сделала солянку из разных вариантов.

Астрологический прогноз,
Что этот год для вам принес?
Скорее знак свой вспоминайте,
Полней бокалы наливайте!

Не надо быть сегодня скромными –
Отзовитесь в зале Овны
Для Овнов этот год
Много нового несет,
Веселее вы гуляйте
Чаще банки посещайте!

Молодцы и сорванцы,
Где у нас сидят Тельцы?
Для Тельцов такой прогноз:
Вы держите выше нос!
Смело двигайтесь вперед,
И удача к вам придет!

Где ребята- удальцы,
Всех быстрее Близнецы?
Близнецов удалых ждет
Много счастья в этот год!
Надо больше есть и пить,
И друзей своих хвалить!
У зодиака много знаков,

Теперь хочу я видеть Раков!
Ракам хочется сказать:
Вас везенье ждет опять!
Чаще в ресторан ходите,
Чаще в свой бокал глядите!
(Чаще в рюмочку глядите!)
Дружно отзовитесь вы,

Цари зверей, красавцы Львы!
Будет Львам во всем удача,
Евро, джип, а так же дача!
Но курьезов опасайтесь,	
Чаще спортом занимайтесь!

Все посмотрите вправо, влево,
Где на празднике здесь Девы?
Знайте Девы, в этот год
Вам с любовью повезет!
Чтоб везло и в остальном –
Вы не лезьте напролом!

Поднимите-ка носы
И покажитесь нам, Весы!
У Весов хороший год.
Много счастья принесет!
Только нервы берегите
И на лево не ходите!

Очередь по всем законам 
Встать и выпить Скорпионам!
В этот год у Скорпионов
Будет много миллионов!
Надо чаще улыбаться
И любовью заниматься!
(И собою заниматься!)

Здесь все знаки молодцы,
Всех удачливей – Стрельцы! 
Знайте, славные Стрельцы,
В этот год вы молодцы!
Ждет вас слава и почет,
Кто не курит и не пьет!

К ведущей вы не будьте строги
И отзовитесь, Козероги!
Козерогам очень важно
Перегрузок избегать,
Чтобы все свои финансы
Можно было умножать!

Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее
Без стесненья Водолеи!
В этот год, наш Водолей,
Сил в работе не жалей!
Давай ценные советы,
А взамен бери конфеты!

Всем, кто здесь свои улыбки
Дарят ласковые Рыбки!
Рыбам счастье всем придет,
Их успех повсюду ждет!
Но не пейте без указу
Больше двух бутылок сразу!

Людмила.
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## tatusya

> Три раза без остановки скажу фразу: «Еду я по выбоинам, из выбоин не выеду я»


Ой, один раз я с этим попала. Это эротические скороговорки иногда звучат не очень корректно. И Остапа понесло...

----------


## ПУХОВА

:biggrin:


> Ой, один раз я с этим попала. Это эротические скороговорки иногда звучат не очень корректно. И Остапа понесло...


А есть  еще  "  Шла  Маша  по  шоссе  и  сосала  сушку"
                    " На  горе  холм  с  кулями, сяду  на  холм, куль  поправлю "
А  что, смешно  получается.  Если  веселый  корпоратив,   то  можно.
Смотреть по  ситуации  надо:biggrin::biggrin:
А  есть  нормальные  скороговорки :Oj:  :Aga:

----------


## Sarah

> Ой, один раз я с этим попала. Это эротические скороговорки иногда звучат не очень корректно. И Остапа понесло...


Я это задание не для каждой компании использую, чтоб не несло, так сказать... Потому как с такими штучками, действительно нодо быть поосторожнее.

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*, 



> " На горе холм с кулями, сяду на холм, куль поправлю "


 А у меня она немгого по другому звучит: На *поляне* холм с кулями...

----------


## romashakun

> Зажигалочка, Наталья, спасибо за "цветные танцы".
> Людмила.


Девочки, дорогие! А можно и мне нарезки к цветным танцам . Мой адрес: rosinka-l@rambler.ru

----------


## Глюк

Может кому-то пригодится идея...
Когда на свадьбе есть в оформлении "Шар-сюрприз" (с маленькими шариками-бомбочками внутри) иногда провожу, по договоренности с заказчиками и фирмой-оформителем (они мои записки внутрь мелких шаров вкладывают заранее), так называемое "Коллективное стихотворное поздравление молодым". 
Суть: в определенный момент шар-сюрприз лопаем, и каждому из гостей достается маленький шарик в котором записка... Дальше, по-очереди, каждый зачитывает на микрофон свою строчку и ... получается некое подобие стиха-поздравления молодым. Поскольку все строчки на одну рифму - в какой бы последовательности не читали - выйдет складно!!! Объединяет всех! 
Я говорю шапку: Желаем нашей паре...... А дальше все по-очереди, громко, с чувством, с толком , с расстановкой... ...
- Очень долго не стареть!
-Не соло, а дуэтом петь!
- Детишек кучу заиметь!
-Ангиной, гриппом не болеть!
- Солидный счет в банкеи иметь!
- Друг от друга лишь балдеть!
- Работу классную иметь!
- Друг-друга только вам хотеть!
... И т.д. и т.п.  
Это неплохо проходит, когда гостей не много, чтобы не затянуто было по времени!

----------


## Dj Cloud

Был у друга на Свадьбе и ведущая проводила такой конкурс, вроде называеться волшебная шляпа. Одеваешь на голову эту шляпку и она мысли читает. Если кто знает что это за игра, помогите пожалуйста музыкальной подборкой. можно на почту sergeev-90@mail.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

Интересненько! 


> помогите пожалуйста музыкальной подборкой.


Ведущие легко освоили эту науку - резать и кроить музыку, под ВСЕ игры, которые делаем! А диджей??? Еще не научился?:biggrin:
Я в эту игру играла всего один раз - услышала реплику, что это старье и выбросила. Так что помочь не смогу! А вообще сделать такую подборку можно, потратив денек! Удачи!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Инна Не будь столь категорична. У кого старье, а у кого новье. У нас в нее играют еденицы, да и в Запорожье у Ильича аналогичная картина...

----------


## Dj Cloud

> Еще не научился?


Резать то я умею, только фантазии не хватает!

----------


## optimistka17

> только фантазии не хватает!


 Этим все сказано...
Ладно фантазии не хватает. А почему бы не посидеть,ни почитать то, что уже обсуждалось неоднократно... Одни обиды, за то, что вместо тебя твою работу достаточно занятые люди делать не хотят....
Взялся за гуж, не говори, что не дюж...

----------


## Орфей

> Распальцовкой меня не напугаешь -
> Обидою своей ты просто насмешил..
> Чувак, ты даже и не догоняешь - 
> Что диджеем ты назваться поспешил!


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

о,нашего дж(*Dj Cloud*,) фэнтэзЬ посетила
чтоб показать фаг-ума ему хватило
но сам,трусливо за младеца скрылся
лицо открыть своё он застыдился:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Dj Cloud*,
Гляжу на фото и отвечаю стихами 
Ссссю в памперс прямо я над Вами!
:tongue:kuku :Jopa:

----------


## TAPER

Друзья день работнико леса, укого какие есть предложения
 зовут 4раз в одну компанию,не отказать и боюсь надоесть
 Мож кто что подскажет

----------


## maknata

Брэк!:mad:

----------


## Раюшка

*Dj Cloud*,
 посмотри раздел "Музыкальное сопровождение, отбивки...". А в личке я тебе написала, по какому принципу может строиться игруХа со шляпой. Думаю, твоя фантазия включится и направится в нужное русло...

----------


## Раюшка

Девчонки, не кусайте новеньких, которые что-то просят! Даже если это и вышедшие из подполья геологи, получается, что на него одного обрушивается негатив за всех геологов... А сколько их на самом деле, тех, кто не регистрируется... на всех нервов не хватит...
Может, человек и вправду начинающий, неопытный... Все мы когда-то были такими, кто-то удачно и резво стартанул, а кто-то раскручивался медленно...

----------

Елена котик (21.01.2017)

----------


## optimistka17

> Даже если это и вышедшие из подполья геологи


 Уж больно долго в подполье сидел...
 Твой призыв звучит так,-плодите лентяев, разжевывайте для них информацию и в клювики кладите...:biggrin:



> Друзья ,день работников леса, у кого какие есть предложения


 Вот , что нашла для тебя в инете...
Пожелаем каждому работнику лесного хозяйства быть: Одержимым идеей посадки деревьев, Храбрым, Радостным, Аккуратным, Неутомимым, Настойчивым, Интересующимся, Красивым, Оптимистом, Молодым Любящим Егерем, Самодисциплинированным Айболитом.

***

Из разговора двух лесников во время просмотра молодых насаждений:
— Иван, скажи моей лошади: тпру-у-у!
— А сам что ж?
— Да губы замерзли.
Дорогие лесники! Желаем вам, чтобы рядом всегда был одежный напарник!

----------


## Раюшка

> Твой призыв звучит так,-плодите лентяев, разжевывайте для них информацию и вклювите кладите...


Да нет, не плодить... но и не кусать... Так, сохранять нейтралитет...:smile: :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Был у друга на Свадьбе и ведущая проводила такой конкурс, вроде называеться волшебная шляпа. Одеваешь на голову эту шляпку и она мысли читает. Если кто знает что это за игра, помогите пожалуйста музыкальной подборкой. можно на почту sergeev-90@mail.ru


Отправил 5 метров, вообще их 11... лови
или поройся здесь
http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=28156

----------


## TAPER

Оптимистка большое спасибо
Ещё вопрос:по поводу лентяев это в мой огород камешек то?????????????

----------


## Инна Р.

> Резать то я умею, только фантазии не хватает!


Ну что вы уж так накинулись на новичка!
Уважаемый диджей, в ЛЮБОЙ песне найдется строчечка, которую можно применить,  поройтесь в музыке, которая у вас есть.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна Не будь столь категорична.


Люда, я просто объяснила по какой причине у меня этой игры нету.

----------


## optimistka17

> Ещё вопрос:по поводу лентяев это в мой огород камешек то?????????????


 Ну что-ты золотце? тебя лентяем не считаю, потому и попыталась хоть что-то лесной тематики нарыть...
 А вот диджей, который на халяву жаждет получить для себя нарезку для мыслей, для шляпы как раз и попадает под такое определение,-ЛЕНТЯЙ...

----------


## TAPER

Оптимисточка,редко бываю, всякой всякоты не впроворот,
Может люди обижаются,залетел,попросил,и опять ту-ту,
Нет времени сейчас сидеть болтать_СЕЗОН,Капуста,или как ещё сказать
  РАБОТЫ всем участникам форума,дорогих заказов.  ЗДОРОВЬЯ

----------


## Djazi

> Я в эту игру играла всего один раз - услышала реплику, что это старье и выбросила.


Инночка, а я не играю в эту игру, а провожу  обследование гостей. Ставлю диагнозы, а перед этим, переодеваюсь  в белый халат и  фонендоскоп подношу к спинке  и спрашиваю: А что у вас  болит? Начинаем с молодых.  А просто так  вдруг ни с того ни сего шляпу подносить не очень  было  бы.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инночка, а я не играю в эту игру, а провожу  обследование гостей.


Оля, я согласна - подводка нужна интересная, оригинальная. Но суть остается той же! Если б я не услышала пренибрежительно сказанную фразу - играла бы и дальше! 

И наверное, всетаки действительно - в разных местах по разному - у нас это слишком заезжено, а где то ноу - хау!

----------


## Djazi

> И наверное, всетаки действительно - в разных местах по разному - у нас это слишком заезжено, а где то ноу - хау!


Да  у нас  тоже  эту Шляпу проводили, потом перестали-надоело всем. А всё новое- это хорошо забытое старое! Сейчас вроде опять нормально воспринимается, именно как Диагностика гостей.

----------


## Juli

уважаемые знатоки! обращаюсь к вам за помощью, т.к. сама пока полный профан начинающий..
 подскажите плиз игры-конкурсы-эстафеты для проведения пикника!  что можно устроить на природе с минимумом реквизита. задумала я сделать не просто спортивыне игры, а целое ассорти разнообразных спортивных, интеллектуальных и других игр, т.к. народа будет человек 50, все разного возраста и интересов.
буду безумно благодарна за любые подсказки!  :flower:  :Pivo:  уверена, что уже есть в ветке форума всевозможные варианты, но я просто физически не успеваю столько страничек прочитать...

----------


## optimistka17

> что можно устроить на природе с минимумом реквизита.


 Спортивные эстафеты по типу "Веселых стартов".Значит понадобятся 2 мяча, 2 обруча хала-хупа, 2 скакалки и  работаем с ними самым разнообразным образом. Можно добавить хоккей на траве, используя детские хоккейные клюшки
Можно, пожалуй провести конкурс "Мумия"(обматывание туалетной бумагой)
Надуть медицинские перчатки, пока они не лопнут
Поиграть в Казаков-разбойников Поискать что-то по лесной полянке. А дальше от условий То ли Рыбалка, то ли Соорудить хижину

----------


## Самаряночка

Juli, вот ещё вариант.

1-й конкурс. В своих командах построиться по принципу: узнай первую букву фамилии соседа и встань в положенное тебе место. По алфавиту. При повторяющихся фамилиях в ход идут первые буквы имён. Как только построитесь, кричите громко: «МЫ ГОТОВЫ!» (ведущий засекает время и после выполнения задания проверяет правильность его выполнения). 

2-й конкурс. Команда получает по набору шариков для игры в настольный теннис, мишенью являются любая подходящая ёмкость: корзина, ведро, кастрюля и т.д. љВ течение определённого времени все члены команды команды забрасывают шарики в ведро. Каждый участник имеет в своем арсенале три - пять шариков. Суммарный успех складывается из максимального количества заброшенных шариков в ведро. Требуются шарики для пинг-понга или какая-то альтернатива, а также любая подходящая ёмкость. 

3-й конкурс. Участвует вся команда. Участники связывают себе ноги таким образом, чтобы левая нога была привязана к правой ноге соседа, а правая, соответственно, к левой ноге соседа. В такой связке команда должна перейти болото по кочкам (искусственно обозначенным на земле, например, небольшие куски линолеума), выбрав при этом нужную тактику. При падении одного игрока вся команда возвращается на исходную точку или наказывается штрафным баллом. Требуются ленты для связывания ног и «кочки» (ок. 10 штук). 

4-й конкурс. Команда разбивается на пары, каждая пара выбирает себе двойное имя, допустим, «Чип и Дейл», «Кофе и Хауз», «Муха и Цокотуха», «Мамин и Сибиряк» и т.д. После этого пары представляют себя и все завязывают глаза. Аниматор разводит все пары и перемешивает их на поляне, в этот момент должна быть абсолютная тишина. По команде аниматора каждая половинка начинает громко называть своё имя, а слыша имя второй своей половинки, начинает идти на её зов. Задача всех половинок в команде встретиться с завязанными 

1) Бег в мешках 
2) Парное хождение на руках 
3) Бег в рыболовных сапогах и простынях 
4) Перетягивание каната 
5) Скачки на мечах 
6) Вышибалы 
7) Экстримальный бег со связанными ногами 
8) Насосы ( команды весело прыгают на насосах –лягушках и надувают воздушные шары пока шар не лопнет ). 
9) Скачки на лошадях ( скачки на плюшевых лошадях ) 
10) Конкурсы с воздушными шариками: 
•	участники надувают шарики на скорость 
•	лопают без помощи рук, ног 
•	перекидывают через канат 
•	танцуют по парам, удерживая шарик спинами 
11) Лимбо ( прохождение под лентой) 
12) Танцевальный 
13) Моталочки 
14) Резиночки 


Парные конкурсы 
1. Яблочко ( фрукт на веревочке, нужно на скорость, без помощи рук скушать его) 
2. Приготовление коктейля 
3. Лучший костюм 
4. Конкурс песни 
5. Конкурс анекдота 
6. Конкурс любителей пива 
7. Обливание водой девушек 
8. Восточные забавы 
9. Бодиарт ( рисунка на теле) 
10. Лучший скульптор 

Выбор королевы и короля мероприятия

----------


## Juli

*optimistka17*,
*Самаряночка*,
 ой, спасибище вам громадное!!!!  вы очень помогли! этого материала более, чем достаточно! низкий покон и привет из Словении, а также спасибо заранее от всех русскоговорящих жителей Словении  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Анюша

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
я , конечно, немного затормозила, но лучше поздно, чем никогда, если вам не трудно не могли бы вы т со мной поделиться своими цветными нарезочками? Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*AAnn*,
Жди, отправляется

----------


## naatta

> я , конечно, немного затормозила, но лучше поздно, чем никогда, если вам не трудно не могли бы вы т со мной поделиться своими цветными нарезочками? Заранее большое спасибо!


Я сама так же затормозила!!! Ириш, не могла бы ты и мне "Цветные" музыки прислать!!! А то я уже новым вариантом этой игры вдохновилась, а еще и старого не делала!!!:frown: Все некогда сходить в магазин и купить цветные ткани!!! Целый день на работе, времени ни на что нет, то тетками дурными мозги заняты!!!:frown:
Иринка, заранее тебе спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*naatta*,
Лови!

----------


## naatta

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Иринка, спасибище тебе огроменное!!! :flower:  :Pivo: kiss

----------


## интра

Дорогие ведущие! Низкий поклон всем за выложенные материалы!Идей-тьма, выбирай на любой вкус и цвет!  :flower:  Спасибо огромное! 
*Про конкурс "Мысли вслух".* Подводка может быть такая: зачитать шуточные телеграммы, затем сказать, что это были высказаны чужие мысли, хотя и правильные, но... гораздо интереснее узнать, что же думают сидящие на свадьбе гости. Сейчас я возьму волшебную палочку (продается в отделах игрушки, так и называется, в ней огоньки бегают при включении кнопки) и буду читать мысли понравившегося мне гостя,а вы, друзья, их все услышите! 
Телеграммы:
=Скоро будем. Встречайте=Семейные хлопоты.
=Если найдешь мужа в канаве, головой по направлению к дому, не ругай его, он был на правильном пути.= Друзья мужа.
=Чтобы ночью спать спокойно, научи своего ребенка говорить "папа"=Подруги
=Пусть сильнее горит огонь любви, тушить не будем.=Пожарные
=Горько, горько, горько!=Ликеро-водочный завод.
Возможно, кому понравится. Это как раз и есть "то старое", но в другой подаче.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Подскажите, пожалуйста, игры для новоселья. Уже 14 сентября надо проводить
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## Курица

*Нарыла и Инете загадки из "Мурзилки"* 
Кое-что показалось прикольным...Выставляю:
http://*********ru/317889.jpg

----------


## гордеева

Я наверное что-то важное пропустила! А  что за "цветные нарезочки"?Для чего они?

----------


## optimistka17

> А что за "цветные нарезочки"?Для чего они?
> __________________


раздаем народу разноцветные кусочки ткани,-платочкb. Включаем нарезку "Цветные танцы". Как только народ слышит песню, в которой речь идет о его цвете, он тут же выскакивает в цетр круга. И так по очереди несколько раз... Ира(Ветер намерений )сделала подборочку и высылала не так давно всем желающим...

----------


## Breseida

Коллеги нужна игра на встречу руссаков типа бутылочки с фотографией молодеженов в пакете. Обьеденяющая людей и позволяющая их перезнакомить.
Кто не помнит бутылку напоминаю первый стих 
Вы получили пакет и вот передайте его мужчине у которого самый большой живот. И так далее, игра где то сдесь в теме была.

----------


## Элен

Да,игра здесь,и даже в нескольких вариантах.Напишу свой вариант,сочиняла сама,поэтому если что,не обессудьте. Тут в концовке именинник вручает пакет своему любимому человеку.Я концовки переделываю всегда по случаю.
У меня в руках пакет
Только адреса здесь нет.
А получит это счастье
Дама в самом красивом платье.

Твой наряд уж так хорош
Только подарок ты этот не трожь
Хоть и пользуется он спросом - 
Передай его джентельмену с самым большим носом.

Во всё мире всё же есть - 
Больших носиков - не счесть...
А вот дам с пышной причёской -
Их немного - раз,два и обчёлся...
Поглядите-ка вокруг
Обойдите большой круг.
И отдайте сей пакет -
Пышней чьей причёски нет.


Твои волосы - ну диво!!!
Ты действительно красива,
Только есть средь нас один
Лысый дядя-господин.
Ты к нему быстрей беги - 
И подарок подари.

Всем  известно  с  древности -
Лысина - признак  верности.
А  ещё,наверняка,
Много  в  лысине  ума.
Вот  умом  своим  раскиньте,
Взглядом  девушек  окиньте
И  отдайте  презент  даме
С  самыми  очаровательными  глазами.

Красивые  глазки - всегда  наслажденье!
Мужчин  очаровывают  до  помутненья.
А  чем  привлекают  нас  кавалеры?
Да,вероятно,своим  размером...
Кто  самый  высокий  и  рослый  на  вид?
Его  предстоит  вам  сейчас  найти...

Почётная  выпала  вам  честь - 
Сюрприз  имениннице  нашей  отнесть.
Вручите  это  Юбилярше - 
Пусть  не  грустит,что  стала  старше.

Мы  Вас  сегодня  поздравляем -
Всего  хорошего  желаем.
Но  если  честно,на  сегодня
Сюрпризов  было  Вам  довольно.
Отдайте  лучше  сей  пакет
Тому,кто  с  Вами  много  лет.
Кто  рядом  с  Вами  ночью, днём,
Тому,с  кем  счастливы  вдвоём.

----------


## Shagane

*Конкурсы из сети, но без нафталина:*

1. Конкурс для жениха на права по вождению коляски. Маленькая детская коляска с пупсёнком (типа из куольных наборов для барби, обязательно не больше 15-20 см в высоту) вручается жениху, на полу расставлены игрушки из киндер-сюрпризов на расстонии 25-30 см др. от др. Задача: провести коляску, объезжая ряд игрушек. На финише жениху выдаётя свидетельство о получении прав на вождение коляски.
*2. Гонки на радиоуправляемых автомобилях.*

*Немного с нафталином, но прикольно и можно переделать:*

*Меню свадебного застолья (вывесить у входа).* 

ЗАКУСКИ. 
1. Винигрет из былей и небылиц. 
2. Рыба усохшая браконьерская из под полы. 
ГОРЯЧИЕ БЛЮДА. 
1. Объятия страстные. 
2. Поздравления сибирские без поцелуев. 
3. Поздравления сибирские (бесплатно) с поцелуем (бесплатно). 
БЕСПЛАТНО ВЫДАЕТСЯ. 
1. Хорошее настроение. 
2. Волчий аппетит. 
ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ. 
Соседа выбирай сам. 
Правила внутреннего распорядка на свадебном гулянии (вывесить у входа). 
1. Hе допускается забывать на протяжении всего гуляния: по какому поводу мы все здесь находимся. 
2. Веселиться самому и веселить других. 
3. Hе допускается влюбляться в жениха и невесту. Hо уж если это случится не говорить об этом вслух, чтобы не дай, бог, услыхали свекровь и теща. За последствия организаторы гуляния ответственности не несут. 
4. Если открыт рот, то не забудьте его вовремя закрыть. 
5. Прежде чем встать посмотри под стол, чтобы не наступить на руки соседа. 
6. Посуду бить только на счастье. 
7. Брови не хмурить, разум не терять. 
8. Допускается и даже поощряется кричать "Горько"! Целовать соседа или соседку при этом не обязательно. 
9. Если вдруг никто не любит и не жалеет, подойдите ко мне пожалею. Будьте веселыми, цените юмор прочь обиды, пойти и шутите и помните - Вы на свадьбе.

----------


## optimistka17

> 1. Конкурс для жениха на права по вождению коляски. Маленькая детская коляска с пупсёнком (типа из куольных наборов для барби, обязательно не больше 15-20 см в высоту) вручается жениху, на полу расставлены игрушки из киндер-сюрпризов на расстонии 25-30 см др. от др. Задача: провести коляску, объезжая ряд игрушек. На финише жениху выдаётя свидетельство о получении прав на вождение коляски. 2. Гонки на радиоуправляемых автомобилях.


Спасибо действительно незаезжено... А у меня еще шуточные удостоверения есть А потом , перейдя к теме автомобильной можно и построить такой автомобиль(как это Наталья Макната делает)

----------


## Shagane

А можно посмотреть удостоверение?:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> А можно посмотреть удостоверение?


Если не срочно, выставлю в понедельник, сейчас надо зарядить аккамулятор, сфотографировать...

----------


## Курица

*Shagane*,



> Конкурс для жениха на права по вождению коляски. Маленькая детская коляска с пупсёнком (типа из куольных наборов для барби, обязательно не больше 15-20 см в высоту) вручается жениху,


Часто проводила раньше, моя модификация есть тут- подоооообненько все описывала, как делаю)- (по поисковику можно найти, кому интересно)

----------


## Курица

*У меня такой текст в удостоверении водителя.* Нужно попросить Викторию Блоом или Ольвию, чтобы сделали нормальный товарный вид для этого удостоверения.
УДОСТОВЕРЕНИЕ ВОДИТЕЛЯ 
Настоящее удостоверениена право вождения
детской коляски получаетАЛЕКСЕЙ БАСОВ
Он имеет право водить коляску 
категории:«А» – отечественная
«В» – импортная
«С» –одноместная
"Д" - двухместная
Удостоверение выдано......                      Начальник  ГИБДД ...                     	ПАМЯТКА ВОДИТЕЛЮ КОЛЯСКИ
1.	Води только в трезвом виде.
2.	Не уверен -  не обгоняй.
3.	Не глазей по сторонам – потеряешь ребенка.
4.	Если пассажир кричит, не поддавайся на провокацию – вези дальше!5.	Соблюдай сухой закон – проверяй дно коляски.
6.	Не доверяй коляску жене, ибо женщина с транспортным средством выглядит очень заманчиво.

----------


## Breseida

Видела на одном свадебном ролике привольный конкурс, но к сожалению не знаю про что он. мужики переодеты в мафиози, а перед ними монашка.
по какомы то сигналу открывабтся плащи мафиози, а там поварежка на резиночке между ног ударяет в сковороду. может кто знает ?

----------


## Breseida

может знаете конкурс рыбалка. вызываю троих мужиков -рыбаков. делю гостей на группы -камыш и уток. рассказываю! представьте, что вы на рыьалке, начинает пребывать вода. гости изображают камыш, мужики выполняют действия. если перебратся на камень можно наловить больше рыбы-встают на стулья. но тут пребывает вода и вы боитесь замочить штаны и подкатываете их. вода пребывает по щиколотку, а штаны жалко.
вода поднялась до колен, а настоящий рыбак знает, как незамочить штанины. тут некоторые начинают снимать штаны и в этот момент обьявляется, что это был конкурс на самые красивые ноги вечера и с помощью апладисментов нужно определить победителя.

----------


## optimistka17

> и в этот момент обьявляется, что это был конкурс на самые красивые ноги вечера и с помощью апладисментов нужно определить победителя.


Ох какая борода!
Кажется он был всегда!
Не один десяток лет,
Мне кажется, старее конкурса уж нет...

----------


## Раюшка

> провести коляску, объезжая ряд игрушек.


Эту игру как-то выставляла Курица, я её уже практиковала, тоКА чуть доработала: первый тур - жених объезжает препятствия, двигаясь вперёд и с открытыми глазами, второй - задним ходом с открытыми глазами, третий - вперёд, но с завязанными глазами.
А препятствиями служили пробки от бутылок...

----------


## solist64

> Видела на одном свадебном ролике привольный конкурс, но к сожалению не знаю про что он. мужики переодеты в мафиози, а перед ними монашка.


В журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" был такой розыгрыш.(Готовится заранее по возможности)
«ГРАБИТЕЛИ» (Прикол на свадьбе)



Неожиданно в зал вбегают два грабителя в черных чулках на головах с бутафорским оружием.

Грабитель 1. Спокойно! Всем сидеть! Это ограбление!

Грабитель 2. Не двигаться! (Выбирает крайнего за столом парня.) Давай этого сюда! Руки на стену! Ноги на ширину плеч! (Обыскивают.) Ну, ничего  нет! Чайник какой-то!

Грабитель 1. Пошли в центр стола. Там это, сидят всякие боссы, шефы и прочие олигархи. Там «бабла» будет море!
Выбирают жениха.
Самый крутой здесь — он! Видишь, как одет? Выворачивай карманы! 


(Вынимает заранее подготовленную записку.)

О! Документ какой-то!  (К грабителю 2)   На-ка, прочти!

Грабитель 2. «Дорогой, надеюсь, после твоей свадьбы ничего не изменится, и во вторник, как обычно, в 7-00 вечера?  Твоя киска.  Что за мура?

Грабитель 1. Ищи в другом кармане!

Грабитель 2  Вытаскивает из кармана предметы женского белья.(Заготовка)

Грабитель 2. Ой! Ни фига себе! (Спрашивает жениха.) А вообще-то ты кто?

Грабитель 1. Я все понял! Это свадьба! А этот хлыщ — Жених!

Грабитель 2. Слушай, как мы мужика-то подставили!.. Вот это (трясет бельем), и в день свадьбы! Ты представляешь, что ему будет? Компенсировать надо бы, А? 

Грабитель 1. Согласен. Компенсировать, так компенсировать! Брат!?  100 баксов хватит?
 (Вручают конверт или просто купюры)

Грабитель 2. Короче! Делаем ноги! Здесь мы уже засветились!

Грабитель 1. В общем, счастья тебе,  брателло!  И чтоб было все путем! 

(Уходят.)

----------


## solist64

В продолжение предыдущего сообщения. Я очень редко работаю с переодеваниями. Но здесь самый минимум. На форуме я этого, кажется, не видел.
Сценка-поздравление «Горцы».

Во время танца в зале появляются трое усатых горцев (усы - маски сочками, которые продаются везде, шапки, кони - стулья, или "морды" на палках)
1 горец. ( обращается к вед.) -Виключи эту музыку, несчастный! Или я вирву головку у ... твоего макнигофона!
2 горец. ( обращается к невесте) - Систра! Падайди сюда! Покажи нам того, кто асмелился назваться тваим жинихом!
3 горец. Эта и есть тот самий МИХО? Клянусь царицей Тамарой, я сичас его (хватает саблю)
1. Тихо, генацвали! Отложи свой кергуду! Послюшай. жиних! Ти знаешь, кто ми? Ми родственники эта девушка, ми ее братья!
2. Ми те, кот ты кровно обыдел, нэ спросив нашего разрешения и даже нэ пригалсив на свадьба.
3. Ми пришли забырать свой сэстра, чтобы вернуть его в аул, а тебэ судить по законам гор! Готовься!
1. Ради этого ми покинулы родной аул и проделали долгий путь. Ми очэнь устали и хотым кушать! Посмотри как исхудали наши лошади! Одни кости осталась! Ты можешь напоить их, это облегчит твою участь!
2. Зачем им твой касирофка? Эта настоящие горные копи, они пьют то же, что пьют и их хозяева! Налевай водка!
3. Видишь, даже кони настолько обижены, что нэ стали пить твой водка!
1. А тэпэр отвэчай, жиних, почему ты увёз наша систру?
2. Сэстра, он не врет? Он в самом деле лубит тэбэ? Как он эта даказал?
(невеста отвечает что жених говорит, что любит ее)
3. Нэт! Этого мало! Чтобы мы поверили, пусть он спает песня пра свая любимая женщина - Сулико!
( жених, должен сообразить, что Сулико не его любимая женщина, его любимая - Лена)
1. Плохо что ты нэ лубышь Сулико, но хорошо, что ты любить нашу сэстру. Тогда станцуй нам наш любимий танэц - Лэзгынка! (жених танцует)
2. Вах! Карашо танцуешь, только нэправыльно! Лэзгынка нада танцевать с кинжалом в зубах! На тэбэ кинжал, танцуй снова! (Миша танцует)
3.  Вах! Вах! Вах! Харашо танцуеш, толко опять неправилно! Лезгинка нада танцевать с любимый девушка! Танцуй снова!  (танцуют)
1. Слушайте, братья, а, ведь красивая пара получается! Мнэ даже нравитса, что эта Саша будет мужем нашей сэстры.
2. Мнэ тоже понравитца. только если они обещают впрэд приглашать нас на семэйные праздники! Обещаетэ?
3. А мне он понравитца, только если прямо сейчас нальёт нам самого лучшего вина, которое ест в этом доме, и сам с нами выпьет!
1. И нам, и коням!
2. А, лошади абайдутся без вина, все равно - дэрэвяные! 

                                           Вместе: НУ, ЗА МОЛОДЫХ!

----------


## интра

ПРИВЕТИКИ ВСЕМ! Может, кому пригодится:


ШУТЛИВАЯ  ВИКТОРИНА (отгадки в скобках): 

1. Эта пища – разная: 
Чёрная и красная? (икра) 

2. Ну какая родня 
Брат отца для меня? (дядя) 

3. Есть у деда жена. 
Для меня кто она? (бабушка) 

4. Не надо думать долго 
Домашняя метелка. (веник)

5. А вот совсем простой вопрос: 
Кто вас к родителям принес? (аист) 

6. Поразмышляйте вот над чем немножко: 
Жук колорадский - кто он для картошки? (вредитель) 

7. Ответ  мне дайте чёткий -
Посуда для водки? (рюмка) 

8. Сарай для деревенских рандеву. 
Понятно, их проводят не в хлеву. (сеновал) 

9. Море. Ближе к северу оно. 
Ещё такое есть вино. (Белое) 

10. Попрошу назвать скорей 
Источник сухарей. (хлеб)

11. Что произносим мы, когда 
Даёт нам слово тамада? (тост)

----------


## Breseida

> В продолжение предыдущего сообщения. Я очень редко работаю с переодеваниями. Но здесь самый минимум. На форуме я этого, кажется, не видел.
> Сценка-поздравление «Горцы».
> 
> Во время танца в зале появляются трое усатых горцев (усы - маски сочками, которые продаются везде, шапки, кони - стулья, или "морды" на палках)
> 1 горец. ( обращается к вед.) -Виключи эту музыку, несчастный! Или я вирву головку у ... твоего макнигофона!
> 2 горец. ( обращается к невесте) - Систра! Падайди сюда! Покажи нам того, кто асмелился назваться тваим жинихом!
> 3 горец. Эта и есть тот самий МИХО? Клянусь царицей Тамарой, я сичас его (хватает саблю)
> 1. Тихо, генацвали! Отложи свой кергуду! Послюшай. жиних! Ти знаешь, кто ми? Ми родственники эта девушка, ми ее братья!
> 2. Ми те, кот ты кровно обыдел, нэ спросив нашего разрешения и даже нэ пригалсив на свадьба.
> ...



Интерессненько !  о в том конкурсе у мафиози висели поворежки между ног и они этой поварежкой ударяли в сковороду которая бфла привязанна на поясе.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> висели поворежки между ног и они этой поварежкой ударяли в сковороду которая бфла привязанна на поясе.


Жуть!

----------


## Breseida

> Жуть!


жесть ! :Ha:

----------


## интра

> Сообщение от VETER NAMERENJA Посмотреть сообщение
> Жуть!


Согласна на 100%

----------


## интра

Простите за ошибки в пользовании! Пытаюсь научиться.
 Может, кому надо, подделаете, подлакируете.... Сама ни разу не проводила, просто придумала и лежит. Надо вставить имена Ж и Н, и музыкальные отрывки на ваш вкус. 
*Знакомство.*
Однажды…………......................................года  в семье 
…….……………….........  родилась девочка (.………..)
Назвали её ……………………..
А в семье ……………………………………………года
родился мальчик («Губки бантиком…»). Его назвали
……………………
………………. и ……………….. быстро росли и вскоре уже пошли в школу. Каждый в свою, но учиться пытались хорошо и даже старательно. (…………………………..)
Время шло, ……………… и ……………………
взрослели и каждый думал о своём.
……………………….. мечтала о принце на белом коне («Забирай меня …..»), а …………………….
хотел поскорее закончить школу  и думал «Девушки……………..
В один прекрасный момент …………….……… и
……………………. встретились (………………..)
И всё сразу изменилось. Между ними блеснула искорка любви («Мы с тобой две искорки….), затем
вспыхнуло пламя, которое стало разгораться всё сильнее и сильнее, пока не превратилось в пылающий огонь двух любящих сердец (……………………)
И собрался пир на весь мир: друзья, родственники, знакомые, чтобы отпраздновать бракосочетание …………………..  и  …………………..
Так давайте  поднимем бокалы за молодожёнов и их счастливую свадьбу!!! («А свадьба пела…..)

----------


## optimistka17

> То, что он старый и мне понятно, но вот был у меня юбилей 30 лет-провела, представляеш никто не видел


 Ради Бога, проводи... Нельзя ведь пользоваться только одними новинками. Но просто реально надо понимать, что является прошлым веком, а что новинками...Хотя мы уже неоднократно писали, что в разных регионах по разному воспринимают одни и те же вещи....

----------


## интра

Друзья! Давно идея в голове вертиться. Возникла после давнего шоу Фоменко "Империя страсти".  Может, кто уже проводил подобное? 
Вызвать двух участников. Перед ними поставить "емкость" с одеждой разной и пусть они с закрытыми глазами на ощупь выбирают  каждый из своей кучи одежду и напяливают её на себя (трусы огромные, лифчик, шапочка купальная, шляпа, кофта и т.д.) Кто красивее или кто быстрее. Тогда какая подводка и чем закончить? Смысл?
Жду ваших отзывов.

----------


## Марья

> Сценка-поздравление «Горцы».


Сереж, а я почему-то текстованные переодевалки на свадьбах остерегаюсь делать, запорют весь текст. Или ты заранее как то с народом репетируешь? Вот на юбилеях легко идут текстовки, народ в возрасте умеет красиво и с выражением читать (если текст очень крупно напечатан), а молодежь читать совсем не умеет... пык...мык... пока промямлили, весь смысл потерялся...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Сереж, а я почему-то текстованные переодевалки на свадьбах остерегаюсь делать, запорют весь текст. Или ты заранее как то с народом репетируешь?


Действительно, Серж, пожалуйста, раскрой тайну...тайнуууу....тайнуууууу




> а молодежь читать совсем не умеет... пык...мык... пока промямлили,
>  весь смысл потерялся


дык, Мариш, градус преломления надо учитывать - чем тупее градус, тем букАвка иероглистее

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто красивее или кто быстрее. Тогда какая подводка и чем закончить? Смысл?


Например, в новогоднем варианте подводка может быть такая. Вы замёрзли и вам как можно быстрее надо одеться(утеплиться) Выживет(выиграет )тот, кто за определенное время оденет на себя как можно больше одежды... На самом деле продолжительность конкурса определяем в ссответствие в временем,затраченным на то, чтоб одеть ВСЮ одежду...

----------


## интра

*optimistka17*,
спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## solist64

*Марья*,



> Сереж, а я почему-то текстованные переодевалки на свадьбах остерегаюсь делать,


Это заранее обговаривается с заказчикам и если они среди своих гостей видят исполнителей,  то я заранее даю текст. Ну а во время вечеринки объясняю, что к чему. Были конечно и осечки, но в основном проходит хорошо, особенно грабители. Кстати они и на юбилей легко адаптируются.

----------


## Donald

Как-то случилось недавно для своей знакомой, не занимающейся НАШИМ с вами делом, предложить для веселой компании игры с расшифровкой для корпоратива. Сидел сегодня в форуме, и вспомнил про этот файл. Простите, если слишком разжевываю, это рассчитано на неподготовленного читателя, просто редактировать и много писать лень… Надоест читать – плюньте! А то, есть тут резкие товарищи, скажут: чо так подробно, за дураков чо-ли держишь?… Не, совсем нет… всех люблю! Здесь, канешшна, да-а-алеко не всё, что я играю, но кое что… От всего огромного сердца… 

1.	ХУДОЖНИКИ. Портрет с закрытыми глазами. 2 повязки на глаза,2  маркера, 2 ватмана. 
Приглашаешь двух игроков, обычно М и Ж. Ля-ля с ними, рисовать умеете/нет, а придется… Вон в Африке и слоны с обезьянами, мол, рисуют, и такие, признаться бабки гребут! ООО!!! Короче! Поступила директива сверху поддержать бюджет Свадьбы путем продажи с аукциона особо ценных картин, нарисованных… нет, не обезьянами, а… силами гостей….ля-ля… Вот их то (картины) мы щас тут с вами и нарисуем. Ля-ля…Вот на стене ваши мольберты (2 листа ватмана в поле зрения гостей), вот вам по кисти(по маркеру ), но у меня есть 2 условия: первое – вы рисуете ТОЛЬКО то, что я вам буду говорить, и ТОЛЬКО в той последовательности, как я скажу. Второе – я вам завяжу глаза!
Договариваешься о том, что рисуете фигуры в полный рост, она – мужика (подведи известную фамилию), он – соответственно то, что осталось – женщину(тоже из своих)
И начинаешь диктовать: сначала овал лица… теперь правую ногу, теперь левое ухо, правый глаз, левую руку, нос, вторую ногу и т.д.
В последнем просишь нарисовать женщине красивы… красивую грудь, мужику… «адамово яблоко»! (чаще всего женщины начинают истерически ржать и рисуют им что-то в промежности!!!). Просишь подписаться и подписать, кто нарисован. 
После снимаешь повязки и комментируешь: ну, типа, чо это с бабой вашей, накрасится не успела? А мужик то чо, утром 1 января, что ль? Ой, а что это у него там между ног? Адамово яблоко? Да что вы?... А когда в 6 классе анатомию человека проходили, вы чо делали? Спали или прогуливали? Ааа дружи-и-или… …. И т.д.! Такой же гон!
В итоге по силе аплодисментов определяешь победителя, даришь подарки и поднимаешь тост за искусство! Картины, кстати, можно тут же и продать с аукциона! Полупьяные кошельки ведутся запросто! Но поборы – на любителя и не для меня…
Далее…

2.	Чупа-Чупсы. Определение самой чувственной женщины. Чупсы
ООООО!!!...,  Это классика жанра – моё любимое!
Ставишь на середину сцены/площдки стул, лучше полумягкий, хотя сойдёт и любой, и приглашаешь представительниц прекрасного пола, комментируя всё это, чтобы ржали. Не выходят – сама за руку.
Ставишь в ряд и начинаешь:
Вот щас мы тут определим самую чувственную даму нашей вечеринки. У меня случайно оказался прибор, называемый чувствометром и показываешь 5 чупа-чупсов. 
Правила такие: поочерёдно каждая становится спиной к стулу, а ты сбоку, на стул кладёшь некоторое количество чувствометров, прикрывая от других ладошкой, и по твоей команде женщина садится. Главное – успеть убрать руку. Ой, я раз уже 7 не успевала, рука сломана в 3 местах…(гонишь, короче в микрофон). Начинает звучать что-то типа «Sex bomb» или Sam Brown «Stop» или подобное. Предлагаешь за некоторое время определить, сколько чувствометров находится между стулом и…… ну, короче под вами! (продолжаешь гнать!!!), вот, мол, некоторым так нравится, что не уходят, приходится со стулом уносить…. Только не вставайте, пока я вас об этом не попрошу… Ой, а как ощущения? Ну, готовы сказать, сколько? Та-а-ак подумайте… 3? Или 4? На, давайте посмотрим…  Ай-ай, Я и не знаю, где же это еще 2 были в это время? Ну вот вам чувствометр, идите – тренируйтесь! Та-а-ак, следующая… Ну, как нравится? Прекрасно! Ой, не хрустите, у меня же не склад чупа-чупсов, вы же их в порошок сотрёте! Ой, осторожно, соблюдайте технику безопасности: смотрите, чтобы палочкой вверх не оказалось, а то мало ли… 
И так далее, главное вкусно гнать!!! После всех можно дать мужикам попробовать, а потом я еще и дарю или «продаю» бесценные «насиженные столькими красавицами» чупа-чупсы… Короче в итоге, тост за самых-самых чувственных, милых, красивых и т.д. за… нас, мужики. (не ну за вас, канешшна!)

3.	Собираем поцелуйчики. Самый любвеобильный султан. 
Та же хрень, тока в профиль! Приглашаешь мужчин, и када они выйдут 3-5-8 неважно,  говоришь: типа помните, выбрали самую чувственную, а теперя давайте самого любвеобильного султана выбирать! Просишь дам поправить губки и… Короче, мужики собирают на своих лицах (или, где уж придется) максимально бОльшее количество поцелуев за ограниченное время, лучше меньше минуты, оптимально – 40 секунд. Попроси диджея включить быструю музыку, я использую «Погоню» из «Иван Васильевич меняет…». Она у меня даже звонком на коммуникаторе стоит! Классная!  Потом я прошу какога-нить булгахтера помочь, и считаем количество. Главному – приз! Главное побольше гнать, ведь в этом всё дело! И весь успех!!

4.	Скороговорки:
Ах у ямы – холм с кулями, выйду на холм – куль поставлю!
Главное, сама научись говорить быстро и проводи в конце второй трети вечерины, чтоб язык заплетался, а говорят пусть в микрофон. КАЙФ!!!

5.	Чья любовь горячее. Чья льдинка на ладони растает быстрее. Лёд.
Лёд можно взять в баре – всё легко, сама обыграешь…. Есть варианты… У меня как то бывшие челночницы рыночные, дородные тётки из меховых салонов, растаивали (по своей инициативе) этот лёд… своими титьками какого-то… мне до сих пор трудно определить… 10-го, што ли, размера. Их мужики были счастливы…

6.	Собираем росписи на бутылке.
Проверенный ход! Лучше купить ба-а-алшую бутыль шампанского или водки, оклеить бутылку яркой бумагой, (самоклейкой я это делаю), приложить тонкий перманентный маркер и пусть народ расписывается, типа на 2-х, 3-х, 10…20-летие все вместе и выпьем!

7.	Чтение мыслей (под спец музыку). Специальная фонограмма
Старый боян, но срабатывает при хорошей игре на 200%. Над головой держишь руку или абажур или лампочку… а диджей включает заранее изготовленные музыкальные фрагменты: Ты беременна…, Наш Борька бабник, Ты отказала мне 2 раза, у меня мурашки от моей Наташки, давай наливай, Владимирский Централ, если я чешу в затылке и т.д…. Есссно, с мощными комментами, только так можно расшевелить публику… Народ счастлив и под себя писает! Это можно почти вначале, о чем, мол думают гости… Кстати, фразу «Давай, наливай» из песни «100 балерин» я ставлю в конце, типа, О - самая реально правильная мысль на сей момент! Итак, наливаем! 

8.	Сладкоежка. Поедание бананов на скорость. Бананы
Ну, это элементарно… Только по стакану водички бы им поставить, Я комментирую по-разному… 

9.	Пивной конкурс. Через соломинку на скорость.  Пиво, бокалы и соломка для коктейля.
Тут главное, выбрать самое лёгкое или вааще безалкогольное пиво, хотя, смотря каких целей достичь нужно.

Выводишь 3-4 (по кол-ву приготовленных кружек-бокалов пива) ставишь вокруг столика, руки за спиной, но для удобства в последний момент опускаешь по трубочке в кружку. Сосут, как насосы! Перед началом предложи достать камеры и мобильники…. Кайф!


10.	Музыкальный конкурс - «Цифры». 
В тот момент, когда музыка останавливается, ведущий называет цифру, участники должны разбиться на группы (например, если "три", то участники должны собраться в группы по трое), взявшись за руки или обнявшись.
Ну, это всегда «На Ура!» проходит, ведь помацать девок подвыпившим мужикам за счастье, а тем того, порой, и надо!

11.	Вызванный мужчина с завязанными глазами определяет руку своей жены/партнерши/подруги/начальника.
В ряд можно поставить мужика для разнообразия…

12.	Конкурс «сидячие танцы». Специальная фонограмма.
Выводишь несколько человек на приготовленные стулья. Они, не отрывая своих нежных попов от стульев, танцуют неск-ко муз фрагментов под заготовленную музыку. У меня есть спец нарезка по неск-ко секунд. Всего 2-3 минуты, Есссно, с комментами! А там и канн-кан, и вальс и 7.40 и пр…

13.	Зримый тост. Расшифровка имени по буквам.  лист ватмана.
Вывешиваешь ватман вертикально.. И вертикально слева написана фамилия(имя, название фирмы) . В данном случае
М - ужественная
О - чаровательная
С – иятельная .т.д.
Ь
К
И
Н
А

На одну букву обычно пишу по несколько определений/прилагательных. Главное, в конце складный тост соорудить на ходу из предложенных слов. И в итоге – тост: за Мужественную, Очаровательную, Сиятельную и т.д…. нашу любимую МОСЬКИНУ (Людмилу, Ивана, Дамдина, Тусурбая, Петрову, Иванову, Трахтенбергова, Газпром)!! Под фанфары и троекратное УРА!!! На корпоративах – просто «НА УРА»!

14.	Музыкальные стульчики. Старо, но нравится людям под рюмочку…
Девушки бегают вокруг мужчин, на окончание музыки занимая место на руках одного из них. Оставшаяся + один парень ей на выбор, выбывают. 

15.	«Стриптиз». Это – класс, канешшна, но далеко не везде пойдёт, хотя…
Покупаешь 2 мотка Трусовой резинки. Нарезаешь на кольца по количеству предполагаемых участниц: 2 побольше на грудь(бюстье), на талию(трусики) и 2 или 4 поменьше диаметром – чулки и печатки.
Надеваешь это всё на участниц (заранее не говори, что «стрип»), включаешь музыку соответствующую и вперёд, красавицы «оголяются» (кстати, на корпоративах иногда, довольно увлекаются…). Самая-самая - по аплодисментам. Но всем – тост! Лучше от мужчины.

16.	Брачный сезон.  Цветные резиночки для волос
Девушки стремятся за 1 минуту сделать на голове парней как можно больше хвостиков.
О! На улице весна, щепка на щепку лезет, и всяк старается украсить себя, дабы обратить внимание противоположного пола. Однако, никто не понимает в украшении больше, чем дамы. Садятся на стулья в линию неск-ко мужиков (НЕ лысых), а сзади – дамы (любые). Выдаешь каждой по 20-30 простеньких, но ярких дешевых цветных резиночек с вьетнамского (китайского) рынка. За 1 минуту (или сколько там…). Победителям(паре) приз и всем – тоже! Главное – во время и после конкурса всех сфотографировать, объявив общее фото, чтобы после вечеринки было, что вспомнить и над чем поржать! :)

17.	Чистим на скорость картошку. одинаковые картофелины+одинаковые ножи.
Мужики должны уметь ВСЁ!!! (судим аккуратность, размер конечного продукта, длину среза и т.д.)

18.	СКУЛЬПТОР.  Шарики, скотч.
Из надутых шаров разной формы команды складывают при помощи скотча некую фигуру. Шаров у каждой команды должно быть одинаковое кол-во и формы. Скотч выдать можно узкий, а шарики – разные! Обязательно – длинные шарики…, без них не так захватывающе… :)

19.	Обучи друга. Обручи (хула-хупы)
Вот это – кайф, если правильно провести!!!
Две команды: «мальчиков» и «девочек».
Вначале обручи (хула-хупы) крутят каждый из участников конкурса, а затем победители от каждой команды пытаются сделать это в паре. Фишка в том, что как-бы не вставали участники: парень вплотную ЗА девушкой или наоборот, спинами или лицом друг к другу – всё равно безумно смешно и крайне эротично. Представь, как крутят обруч в одиночку, а потом как это делают в паре…

20.	ВЫБЕРИ ПАРУ
Все мужчины под музыку медленно идут вокруг женщин. Как только
музыка останавливается, каждая женщина - хватает мужчину, который
оказывается перед ней..Ну, тут само собой по песне: как всегда на 10 девчонок всего пол-мужика нормального… Йэх…

21.	Разлей по «булькам».  Одинаковые стаканы и бутылки БЕЗ пипетки

Вызываются мужчины с абсолютным слухом. Нужны еще  женщины – помощницы. Мужчинам завязывают глаза. Женщины держат на подносе по три стакана и по одной бутылке  с  содержимым (водой или по усмотрению). Задача:  разлить содержимое бутылок по стаканам  на слух (по «булькам») поровну. 


22.	 Ременная передача. Поменяйся с товарищем ремнями.
Два мужика в брюках с ремнями встают спинами друг к другу, а руки обвивают сзади стоящего. По команде ведущего нужно расстегнуть товарищу ремень(а он-тебе) и поменявшись, вдернуть ему другой. Победители определяются по скорости и правильности!

23.	Кто быстрее поменяет шнурки. Возможны варианты вдвоем или более…

24.	ГАЛСТУЧНАЯ ЭСТАФЕТА
Выберите несколько пар (муж, жена или парень и девушка). По сигналу каждая девушка должна развязать галстук своего партнёра, полностью снять его, помахать им зрителям и потом снова его одеть и завязать. Первая, кто закончит, победила. Возможны поощрительные призы за красоту и за уникальность вида узла (Пример: за галстук, завязанный на бантик).


ЗНАЮ, что повторяюсь во многом, но для того и форум… думаю… Простите, если утомил кого-нить… Тока скажите – больше не стану! Но всех обнимаю, всех люблю, как и работы свою! И… простите за огромный пост…

Ваш Человек-Праздник, Дм. Матвеев  donald68@yandex.ru

----------


## Марья

*Donald*,
 Дима, очень хорошо, что именно так подробно расписал все. Да, конкурсы старые (по крайней мере я новое только ременную передачу увидела). Но именно твои комментарии очень интересны. Прямо наглядный материал, когда наше индивидуальное бла-бла-бла украшает любой даже очень старый конкурс... :Ok:

----------


## Глюк

Марья абсолютно точно заметила: комментарии Дмитрия очень интересны. Прямо наглядный материал, когда наше индивидуальное бла-бла-бла украшает любой даже очень старый конкурс...
 Именно по этой причине и нужно выбирать для проведения только те конкурсы, которые твоя "индивидуальность" приемлет и принимает (понимает тож), как родное! Тогда и "бла-бла-бла" само собой рождается, без "насилия творческого", практически не задумываясь, очень органично! И как, порой, сложно "приживить" чужое... Да и стОит ли?!

----------


## optimistka17

> Простите, если утомил кого-нить… Тока скажите – больше не стану! Но всех обнимаю, всех люблю, как и работы свою!


 Будет настроение,-выдай еще один пост с аналогичными комментариями А кому неинтересно,-пусть не читает...

----------


## Dium

> Будет настроение,-выдай еще один пост с аналогичными комментариями А кому неинтересно,-пусть не читает...


И я, и я, и я того же мнения!!!:smile: нам учиться делать подводки даже к банальным конкурсам- тоже не помешает!!! вот старый конкурс,  а сделал прикольную подводку, поменял _орехи_ для конкурса "Принцесса на горошине" на попрыгунчики или теннисные мячики и уже другой компот!!! (напомню :biggrin:нужно угадать сколько и что это  такое лежит в мешочке, определяем  :Jopa: ).

----------


## Раюшка

> 22. Ременная передача. Поменяйся с товарищем ремнями.
> Два мужика в брюках с ремнями встают спинами друг к другу, а руки обвивают сзади стоящего. По команде ведущего нужно расстегнуть товарищу ремень(а он-тебе) и поменявшись, вдернуть ему другой. Победители определяются по скорости и правильности!


А мужики не отказываются это выполнять? Сразу представляются ассоциации и реакция зала, боюсь, парни наотрез откажутся... Что угодно, но чтобы в их честь "Голубую луну" не запели...

----------


## Donald

> А мужики не отказываются это выполнять? Сразу представляются ассоциации и реакция зала, боюсь, парни наотрез откажутся... Что угодно, но чтобы в их честь "Голубую луну" не запели...


Не, ребят, даже и намека никогда небыло!. Но опять-таки, не профессионалам же объяснять, что ЛЮБОЙ конкурс или обряд можно делать только на подготовленную и ПОДХОДЯЩУЮ публику. Публику, которая ГОТОВА к конкретной игрушке. Да и вааще - в нашем деле столько, и ТАКИХ нюансов, что расскажи - и посмеяться могут. Вот, например, замечали вы, или нет, но в зале с высокими потолками публика всегда подъемнее и раскованнее бывает, нежели в тесном помещении и низкими потолками. Мелочь? Ну, как сказать...  если учесть этот фактор на момент выбора места проведения - можно себе свободы и удовольствия от собственной работы добавить!

----------


## Donald

Коллеги, хочу поделиться с вами одним приемом свадебным. Именно свадебным. Вдруг, кто-нибудь повторит, вдруг понравится... Хотя, может, и не нова идея, но расскажу, потому, что это дело проходит ВСЕГДА на "Ура!". Итак...
Собираясь на свадьбу (или, как я говорю: свабдю), готовлю довольно крутого замеса тесто: кило муки, полстакана соли и вода. ВСЁ! Главное, чтобы не липло к рукам. Затем пакую его в полиэтиленовый мешочек, и беру с собой. В некий подходящий момент начинаю: Дорогие молодожены, перед вами обычное тесто - символ гостеприимства, достатка и сытости в доме. бла-бла-бла... (иногда доставая тесто на подносике небольшом, спрашиваю, обращаясь к молодым: что это такое? Затем обыгрываю их ответ, мол как много узнать еще предстоит молодой жене, или, если знает - Видишь, какая жена умелая да знающая попалась тебе! Ну, понятно, думаю...)  и  предлагаю молодым слепить из этого теста, прямо на подносике небольшом или блюде символ своего семейного счастья. за все 8 лет практики только 1 раз молодые нарвали тесто на кусочки и начали лепить карапузиков (!), после этого я стал подсказывать мамашам или самим молодым на предворительных встречах, чего лепить, но обычно сами догадываются вылепить сердце. Так вот, это сердце посылаем в горнило страсти и любви, бла-бла-бла, в печку. В любом кафе, ресторане или столовой есть духовой шкаф, где готовяд или доводят блюдо. Договариваюсь заранее и объясняю чего сделать нужно. При таком составе тесто не зарумянится, как пирожок, но хорошо подсохнет и получит коричневатую корочку, можно яйцом для блеска и румянца смазать. Так вот. после определенного времени я снова возвращаю уже готовое сердце на блюдо и показываю, какое красивое и горячее оно у наших молодых. И даю прикоснуться гостям, мол, горячее? Ну, конечно, а каким же ему быть у молодых да любящих? бла-бла-бла. Есссно, это всё для гостей и фото-видеооператоров, которые этот момент почему то очень любят. 
Пишите отзывы, если сделаете! ОК? А конкретное бла-бла-бла и каждый для себя сам придумает. Не так ли?

С уважением и жаждой нового, Человек-Праздник Дм.Матвеев

----------


## Donald

В темке "Багаж тамады" был ко мне вопрос: «…Уважаемый, проясните, пожалуйста, необходимость данных элементов:
скотч разный, ленты(много), 
досточка с шурупами и отверткой и крючком одёжным,
тазы порой для "Регаты"
коктейльная соломка, свечи фигурные, колода календаря на текущий год…»

Но поскольку тема то на самом деле - игры, помещаю пост здесь. Или, можжет, я не прав? Это я в профессии давно, а как форумчанин - новичок...

Итак, ответ:

Скотч широкий для крепления ватмана к стене и вааще, скотч – великое изобретение человечества, мало ли что…

Скотч узенький – для создания скульптур из надутых шариков разного объема и формы(круглые, подолговатые, длинные, волнистые и пр…)

Досточка с шурупами, отверткой и крючками…: есть такой конкурс у меня: молодые или свидетели, а то и просто гости подходят к двум столикам в центре зала. На одном: большой пупс в рост реального ребенка, пеленка, чепчик, подгузник, на другом: досточка с просверленными заранее дырочками по размеру крючка, отвертка, пара шурупов и одежный крючок с дырочками. Далее – всё понятно: парень – пеленает, девушка – прикручивает крючок. Ессно – на время. Затем в качестве экспертов приглашаю бабушек и дедушек – они бывают обычно о-о-очень горды своей значимостью, и проверяют, как прикручено и завернуто. Все довольны – а нам того и надо! Ну, и ессссно, тост за растущий профессионализм или – по теме! 

Иногда - тазы для "Регаты". Два пластиковых таза полуметрового диаметра не очень глубоких.
Бла-бла, естественно, по ситуации. Например: А любите ли вы море? А кто его не любит?! В таком случае, объявляю набор двух экипажей для яхт. Два капитана(отмечаю фуражками-капитанками и матросы/матроски, обычно, по 3 человека.).
Только после комплектования экипажей выношу «яхты». На них заранее приклеиваю по полоске бумаги для названия яхты/команды. Отмечаю границы регаты и… Ветер в паруса! 
Каждый член экипажа помещается в таз и отталкиваясь руками/ногами/головой/локтями (правила гонки определить заранее), «плывут» до «буйка» и обратно. Т.е. обычная эстафета. Побеждает быстрейший. Я долгое время опасался этого конкурса, но попробовал впевые на корпоративе закрытом. Скажу так: именно эти снимки впоследствии стали чуть не основными в оформлении корпоративной газеты, как отчет о празднике (Новый Год)!

коктейльная соломка – для пивного конкурса. Можно пить пиво (иногда безалкогольное по понятным причинам), молоко, сок, морс, да что угодно. Т.Е., руки за спиной, пол-литровые бокалы (ничо, пописать ничего не помешает лишний раз!!!), соломки для коктейля и соответствующее бла-бла-бла. Перед старом прошу приготовить фото- и видео технику(очень потом весело смотреть. Кстати, могу посоветовать, у меня любимая музыка для таких скоростных конкурсов – «Погоня» из «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию» - СУПЕР!!! 

Свечи фигурные – ну, это обычное зажжение очага на свадьбе, а вдруг забудут молодые, а это красиво и зрелищно как для сьемки, так и для гостей. Обычно я их до слез довожу. Музыкальная подкладка: тема матери из «Звездного мальчика».

Колода календаря на текущий год… - порой пригождяется, это универсальная штука. Могу, например, подарить молодым «их» страничку с сегодняшней датой, это есть «Начало семейного архива». А там есть и основные события этого дня и восход-заход и «продолжительность вашего счастливого события».

Так что, как видите, всё просто…

Человек-Праздник, Дм. Матвеев donald68@yandex.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

> соответствующее бла-бла-бла.


Люди, кто в профессии не новички! Ваши БЛА_БЛА_БЛА хоть иногда прописывайте тоже! Вот мне всегда не хватает БЛА_БЛА_БЛА  :Oj: , если я заранее не потрудилась поломать над этим голову, а она часто бывает пустая :Vah: .!

----------


## Раюшка

> Ваши БЛА_БЛА_БЛА хоть иногда прописывайте тоже!


Я поясню, почему Дима не прописал своё БЛА_БЛА: "бла-бла" ведущего - это и есть его стиль работы, и Димино "бла-бла" может не подойти тебе, и наоборот.
Например, мужчина-ведущий может высказаться как-то там соленовато, может быть немного брутальным, ему это подойдёт, а женщину с такими же высказываниями не поймут...
Это я просто привела пример, я не имела в виду конкретно Диму или кого-то ещё из наших...
А эта фишка с выпечкой сердца - понравилась очень, Дима, спасибки!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Дима, спасибки!!!!!!!


Я согласна, Раечка- я никогда чужое бла - бла взять не могу (хотя бы потому, что нив жизь мне не выучить чужие слова, а свои легко), но идею или направление мысли - почему то всегда у кого то подсматриваю, и в этом направлении фантазия быстро идет вперед,и обрастает словами. думаю у многих так. И границы дозволенного сложно определить - поэтому интересно, кто что говорит. Я вот только на прошлой свадьбе (благодаря Яне с её астрологией) начала рассказывать анекдоты - при этом сильно переживала - вдруг кто то обидется, на свой счет примет... поэтому, для меня важно все и ВАШИ бла - бла тоже :Oj:

----------


## Януська

> А эта фишка с выпечкой сердца - понравилась очень, Дима, спасибки!!!!!!


Не вижу нигде, все Димины посты перечитала и не нашла :(

----------


## Donald

> Не вижу нигде, все Димины посты перечитала и не нашла :(


Пост №2081. Желаю удачи! Только вы потом делитесь впечатлениями от вашего варианта проведения таких фишек! ОК?  :Oj:

----------


## Donald

> Люди, кто в профессии не новички! Ваши БЛА_БЛА_БЛА хоть иногда прописывайте тоже! Вот мне всегда не хватает БЛА_БЛА_БЛА , если я заранее не потрудилась поломать над этим голову, а она часто бывает пустая.!


Спасибо за приятные отзывы! А по поводу бла-бла-бла... Дело в том, что я порой, даже открыв рот уже, еще не знаю, чего скажу. Не знаю, чего это и откуда, но всё исключительно на импровизе, кроме, есссно. заготовок, которыми я делюсь, как еть. Возможно, это врожденное, в школе вечно в пионерской и комсомолькой работе, сказках и пр, Интситут культуры, газетная, радио- и тележурналистика, практика прямых как теле-, тк и радиоэфиров. А кроме того, я много работаю на "большой" публике: площади, стадионы. клубы и т.п. Рекорд - 16000 зрителей. Адреналин сам тебе рот раскрывает в этих случаях! КАЙФ! Поэтому, бла-бла вот в таком виде. Но если скажете обыграть какую-нить игру или обряд конкретный. Напишите в личку, если смогу - помогу с удовольствием. Ведь это творчество, а творчество для нашего брата - наркотик! Не так ли, друзья?.  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Donald

Кстати, если есть желание посмотреть на фото, как и где я работаю, забегайте ко мне на страничку на одноклассниках! Буду рад видеть! Я есть и на мой мир.ру и вконтакте, но на одноклассниках основное. http://wg12.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jses...rMain&tkn=2165 

И анекдотик свадебный на сладкое:

В церкви священник молодому жениху:

- На вопрос Согласны ли вы стать мужем? ...тишина.. невнятное бормотание...
- Надо отвечать "Согласен!", а не "Была не была!" :smile:

----------


## Dium

Нашла видео, как на свадьбах проводят один конкурс:)))
чтобы понятно было, что будете смотреть:)) выставлю фотку с форума
[IMG]http://*********ru/324911m.jpg[/IMG]
только, простите, не помню кто выставлял  :flower: 
Вот видео этой сцены - *СМОТРИМ*

----------


## Dium

> Кстати, если есть желание посмотреть на фото, как и где я работаю, забегайте ко мне на страничку на одноклассниках! Буду рад видеть! Я есть и на мой мир.ру и вконтакте, но на одноклассниках основное. http://wg12.odnoklassniki.ru/dk;jses...rMain&tkn=2165


Ссылочку на свою страничку нужно брать не из адресной строки браузера, а та, что указана в данных на сайте одноклассник. Возле основной фотки - аватара есть фраза *Адрес Вашей страницы:* и адрес http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/user/*ваш номер*. Вот эту строку с адресом нужно скопировать и вставить на форум, чтобы мы могли при одном нажатии попасть к вам на страничку в гости:))) или в друзья!!! Удачи! :Pivo:

----------


## Раюшка

*Donald*,
 Дим, рассказала мужу про фишку с лепкой сердца из теста.
У него возникли сомнения по поводу, так ли легко соглашаются в любом заведении ставить "сердце" в духовку, ведь 80% вероятности нарваться на реплики типа: 
1. У нас духовка занята.
2. Вы деньги зарабатываете, а мы вам должны корячиться-выпекать.
3. А за лишнюю электроэнергию кто платить будет? (Зачастую плиты и духовки в кабаках электрические).

Охотно ли повара ставят в духовку художества?
Может, лучше пусть лепят символ любви и счастья из пластилина? ТоКА разовые полиэтиленовые перчатки надо не забывать им давать обЛИзательно.

----------


## Donald

> Ссылочку на свою страничку нужно брать не из адресной строки браузера, а та, что указана в данных на сайте одноклассник. Возле основной фотки - аватара есть фраза *Адрес Вашей страницы:* и адрес http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/user/*ваш номер*. Вот эту строку с адресом нужно скопировать и вставить на форум, чтобы мы могли при одном нажатии попасть к вам на страничку в гости:))) или в друзья!!! Удачи!


Вот... ВОТ!!! Век живи - век учись! Тогда, милости прошу ко мне вот сюда: http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/user/830292562

----------


## Donald

> *Donald*,
>  Дим, рассказала мужу про фишку с лепкой сердца из теста.
> У него возникли сомнения по поводу, так ли легко соглашаются в любом заведении ставить "сердце" в духовку, ведь 80% вероятности нарваться на реплики типа: 
> 1. У нас духовка занята.
> 2. Вы деньги зарабатываете, а мы вам должны корячиться-выпекать.
> 3. А за лишнюю электроэнергию кто платить будет? (Зачастую плиты и духовки в кабаках электрические).
> 
> Охотно ли повара ставят в духовку художества?
> Может, лучше пусть лепят символ любви и счастья из пластилина? ТоКА разовые полиэтиленовые перчатки надо не забывать им давать обЛИзательно.


Не, ребят, тут вся фишка, что это ТЕСТО - хлеб! Символ же достатка сытости и благополучия! А отказов ни разу небыло. Духовки именно электрические, но они разогреваются очень долго, поэтому постоянно на банкете включены - там противни с едой доходят и греются... Корячиться-выпекать им не нужно, просто из блюда переложили на лист и в духовку. Хотя, конечно. может в Сибири по-другому относятся... Да и перчатки - лишнее: тесто в перчатках как то не по хозяйски, что ль... Не по-домашнему... 
Знаете, ребята, я не стану бить себя в грудь... может, лучше в личку надо было... короче, все повара обычно у меня в дверях стот и ржут, как кони. Поэтому у меня с ними проблем как то не случалось. НО! Я заранее перед началом свадьбы со старшим смены поварской договариваюсь. Вы правы - а вдруг не работает или еще чего... И.. тесто! ТОЛЬКО тесто!

 :Ok:

----------


## solist64

*Donald*,
 Дима! Замечательная... даже фишкой это не назовешь. Я бы назвал это знаковым моментом на свадьбе. Ведь хлеб действительно символ богатства. И получается - это первое что они(молодые) сделали вместе, чтобы разбогатеть.

А по-поводу бла-бла ты абсолютно прав. Иногда, как попрет, не остановишь. Выдашь реплику, гости ржут, музыкант укатывается, а ты не помнишь чего сказал. Всё это индивидуально, изнутри идет.

----------


## Раюшка

> Хотя, конечно. может в Сибири по-другому относятся...


Да мы не в Сибири, а в Одессе...
Короче говоря, буду предлагать эту игру тем, кто устал от традиционных свадебных развлечений. 
И если захотят, пусть дома заготавливают тесто сами. Делать мне больше нечего - тесто им месить...:biggrin: И сами договариваются с поварами...

----------


## Dium

> И если захотят, пусть дома заготавливают тесто сами. Делать мне больше нечего - тесто им месить...:biggrin:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: включай в стоимость работы, хотя бы 10 грн.:biggrin:

----------


## tatusya

ИГРЫ ДЛЯ ГОСТЕЙ
1. Одень мужа.
1 мужчина и несколько жен (гарем). Под восточную музыку жены гарема начинают снимать с себя детали одежды, украшения и надевать на своего мужа. Выигрывает тот гарем, где на мужа удастся надеть больше предметов.

2. Носороги.
Каждый участник надувает шарик и привязывает его ниткой на талии. Кнопкой протыкают лейкопластырь и приклеивают его ко лбу. Задача игрока: кнопкой, приклеенной ко лбу, проколоть шарик противника.

3. Из жизни прекрасного пола.
3 добровольцам завязывают глаза, надевают на руки резиновые перчатки и предлагают надеть женские колготки.

4. Выпивалки.
2 команды. 2 литровые бутылки пива, у каждого соломина. Побеждает та команда, которая сделает это быстрее. 

5. Цыганочка.
По кругу стулья. Участники ходят вокруг стульев, музыка останавливается - снимают по одной вещи или атрибутики. Финал- под музыку одеваются, где остановились.

6. Женщина- это…
     Мужчина- это…

7. Снять мерку.
Кто быстрее и точнее снимет мерку (груди, талии, бедер), используя спичечный коробок.  

8. Метатели.
Надевают шляпу и резким движением головы кидают ее как можно дальше. Победитель подходит к проигравшим и собирает деньги на пиво. 

9. Переправа.
Парень, взяв девушку на руки, должен пройти под веревкой (1,5 м), не задев ее. Веревка опускается.  

10. Любители винограда.
По кисточке командам. по очереди откусывают по бубке.

11. Игра «Кусака»
Что нравится, что не нравится. Поцеловать, что нравится и укусить, что не нравится. 

12. Донеси монетку.
Ногами зажать  между ног и донести  до горлышка банки. Осуществить  бомбометание.

13. «Портной»
Женщин прошить руки, мужчин брюки. 

14. Хохолки.
 Резинки мужчинам.

15. Ищите женщину.
Женщины сидят. Мужчины в 3-4 метрах. Открываем 3 бутылки и ставим на пути каждого. Завязываем глаза, оборачиваем вокруг себя и просим дойти до девочек и обнять, при этом убираем бутылки и меняем девушек местами.

16. Насосы.
2 девушки и 2 парня. Мужчинам выдаются 2  пустые пивные кружки. Наливаем пиво. Девушкам шприцами или грушами необходимо перекачать пиво в рот партнерам.

17. Крупица любви.
Любовь собирают по крупицам. Собрать плоскогубцами горох.

18. Поцелуйный поединок. 
Пары. Он целует и снимает одну часть одежды. Она дарит поцелуй и в ответ снимает часть одежды.

19. В яблочко.
Семейные пары. Между лбами зажимают яблоко и делают одновременно команды ведущего: три шага влево, три шага вправо, присесть, подпрыгнуть, взять партнершу на руки.

20. Мой веселый красный мяч.
Пары. Вращательными движениями  переместить мяч с живота до подбородка.

21. Нежное бритье.
Девушки. На воздушном шарике нарисовать черты своего любимого .Для достижения полного сходства «двойника» необходимо побрить. Завязывают глаза, дают в руки пену для бритья, помазок и бритвенный прибор. Шарик держать в вертикальном положении. Задача- проявить нежность, чуткость, мастерство, и заботу при  бритье, стараться правильно и на нужное место нанести пену и аккуратно побрить, не лопнув при этом шарик.

22. Рукодельница.
3 пары. Женщины на 3 стульях с завязанными глазами, роль швейной машинки выполняют мужчины, стоящие на четвереньках перед женщинами. Задача женщин-рукодельниц- пришить 5 сердечек на одежду мужчины, пока звучит музыка. 

23. Тянем - потянем. 
2 мужчин. На головы им повязывают концы шарфов. Мужчины садятся на стул друг против друга. По сигналу должны оторвать друг друга  без рук, только натягивая шарф.
24. Накапаем по стаканчику.
2 участников должны наполнить бокалы пипеткой.

25. Генеральские погоны.
На плечи кладутся по 2 спичечных коробка. Задача игроков - добежать до указанного места и обратно, не уронив погоны.

26. «Если б я был султан»
В 2 гаремах по 1 султану. Под музыку жены снимают с себя одежды и надевают на султана.

27. Следы безумной ночи.    
Мужчины за одну минуту собирают отпечатки поцелуев на своем лице. У кого больше - тот победитель.

28. В яблочко. 
Пары напротив друг друга на расстоянии. У одного яблоко на голове, у другого пробка из-под шампанского. По сигналу выплевывают пробку ,стараясь попасть в мишень.

29. Проворные пальчики.
Разуться, снять носки и сесть на невысокий стул. На полу 2 блюдца , возле 5 орехов. Пальцами правой ноги уложить 5 орехов в одно блюдце, а  левой ногой 5 орехов в другое блюдце. Побеждает тот, кто первый это сделает.

30. Крестики-нолики.
Маркер и игровое поле «Крестики-нолики». Под каждым полем задание.
«Выпить хочу»
«Щас спою»
Целоваться хочу»
«Ах какая женщина! Будем танцевать»

31. Танец с веником.

32. Дикий пляж.
Интимные места прикрыть пластинками.

33. Попади в стакан.
 У мужчин между ног бутылка, а у женщин стакан. Налить без рук.

34. Рулончик.
Звучит музыка, передаем рулон туалетной бумаги. По остановке музыки, отрываем кусок бумаги. Концовка: у кого сколько, тот снимает столько одежды.

35. Дикие обезьяны.
3 человека убирают руки за спину и становятся на колени. На стуле неочищенный банан. Задание: без рук съесть банан.

36. Банан в шарике.
   Съесть банан в воздушном шарике. РОЗЫГРЫШ.

37. Вчера ночью.
Пара. Между ног она держит бутылку с узким горлышком. Мужчина с завязанными глазами и трубочкой во рту должен попасть в бутылку с помощью подсказок девушки. «Давайте послушаем, что эта пара делала ночью».

38. Ленивый рок - н – ролл. 
 все тело;
- без ног;
- без рук;
- голова, мимика;
- мимика, язык.

39. Роддом.
С помощью мимики и жестов:
 он задает вопросы, она отвечает.

40.	Казанова.
 Перед танцем объявляется, что главная задача мужчин, получить как можно больше поцелуев женской стороны.
Победитель называется Казановой.

41.	Два ремня.
 Вызываются 2. В руках у каждого РЕМНИ. По сигналу ,стоя спиной друг к другу
 должны протянуть и закрепить пояс друг другу.

42.	Обуй свою команду.
 2 капитана. Команда разувается, капитан  должен обуть свою команду, не видя  обувь.

43. Гордиев узел.
5 длинных ленточек. 10 участников. У ведущего в руке, собранные  в кулак , концы лент. Берут по концу и тянут по команде каждый сам на себя. Ведущий разжимает кулак, и пара в конце ленты целуются.

44.	  Поросята.
С помощью зубочисток съесть желе.

45.	Финал.
 2 команды: мужчины и женщины. По сигналу игроки начинают снимать с себя одежду и выкладывают в линию. У кого линия будет длиннее, тот победитель.

46.	Баба Яга.
2 команды. Каждому игроку дается в руку швабру. Одной рукой он становится в ведро, а второй - за швабру. Пробегают, и передают все следующему игроку.

47.	Воздушные бомбардировщики.
Стулья спинками вовнутрь. Сидят мужчины, на коленях по большому воздушному шарику. Бомбардировщицы со всего маху разбегаются и садятся на шарик. У кого быстрее лопнет, тот и победитель.

48.	Танцы с лентами.
На талию 3 девушкам привязывают ленты. Мужчины на скорость должны перекрутить ленты себе на талию.

49.	Кто быстрей.
3 участника на коленях должны съесть нечищеный банан.

50. Толстощекий губошлеп.
Кто больше запихает себе в рот конфет и скажет фразу, тот и победил.

51.Испорченный факс.
2 команды. Первому на спину крепится лист. Последнему на спине рисуется рисунок. Он должен впереди стоящему нарисовать. Тот следующему. 

52.Рукопожатие.
К водящему подходят и протягивают руку. Должен определить кто: мужчина или      женщина.  Если рука  мужчины: «Здравствуй ,Яша!», если женщина «Здравствуй, Маша».

53.Приз в загадках.
Заворачивается в обвертку. Приклеивается загадка. И так 10 раз. Если отгадал- говорит отгадку, если нет , кто отгадал - продолжает дальше. У кого последнее- победитель.

 54. 1- открывайка
          2- наливайка
          3- выпивайка
          4- закусайка
          5- закрывайка

55. Пипеткой наполнить бокалы.

56. Эстафета.
а) Каски, клюшки, мячи
б) «Одень пупсиков»
в) 2 косынки, поцелуи
г) 2 елочки

57. Путешествие в темноте.
Кегли, повязки на глаза.
Каждая команда оббегает кегли, не сбивая их.


58. Кис - мяу. Оттенки:
Бордовый - настоящий поцелуй
Красный - поцелуй в губки
Розовый – поцелуй в щечку
Голубой – поцелуй в шейку
Синий - поцелуй в пупок
Фиолетовый - поцеловать ручку
Лиловый – облизать щечку
Сиреневый - укусить за ухо
Черный - закрыться вдвоем в туалете
Белый - станцевать
Желтый - пожать руку

59. Тест на трезвость
 Правая рука- кончик носа, левая - мочку уха . Хлопок - поменять руки.

60. Самый  чувственный.
Определить, кто прикасается.

61.Мельница. 
    4 мужчин на стульях. Стулья убираются .Кто первый упал снимает с себя 3 предмета одежды, второй- 2, третий – 1.

    62.Диетический конкурс.
    В одной руке банан, в другой – подтаявшее мороженое. Артистично съесть          бананом мороженое.

63.Прокатись на мяче.
Разбиваются на 2 команды и по 3. По сигналу бегут 3. 2 поддерживают, а средний перебирает ногами.

64.Женский реслинг.
   Парень посредине. Девушки по бокам. Необходимо девушкам перетянуть парня на свою сторону.

65.Официант.
   Бокал с напитком. За ножку взять губами и пронести  на скорость вокруг стула. 

66.Пьяный реслинг.
   Лбами уперлись друг в друга.
67.Танец с вениками сватов.

   68.Обжираловка.
2 пары. Напротив друг друга. Девушка ,держа ложку во рту ,зачерпывает мороженое , бежит , кормит, не выпуская ложку из-за рта.
69.Пастухи.
Палка, шар, ведро.
Палкой загнать шар в ведро.

70. Чудная игра 
У женщин спички, у мужчин карандаши. Зажимают коленками. По сигналу мужчины должны подбежать, карандашом открыть спички.

71.За право потанцевать с молодыми гости прищипывают к молодым деньги. У кого больше?

72.Выпил- закусил.
 Дружок носит дружку. У жениха выпил, у невесты- закусил.

73.Джигун.
 2 команды женщин. 2 капитана- мужчины. Девочки должны лопнуть шар на коленях у капитанов.

74.Переноска тяжестей.
 2 команды женщин, 2 капитана- мужчины. Должны перенести девочек с места на место.

74.Найди прищепку.
 Во время танца один прищипывает, другой снимает после.

----------


## optimistka17

> 4. Выпивалки.
> 2 команды. 2 литровые бутылки пива, у каждого соломина. Побеждает та команда, которая сделает это быстрее.





> 16. Насосы.
> 2 девушки и 2 парня. Мужчинам выдаются 2 пустые пивные кружки. Наливаем пиво. Девушкам шприцами или грушами необходимо перекачать пиво в рот партнерам.


.[/QUOTE]


> 54. 1- открывайка
> 2- наливайка
> 3- выпивайка
> 4- закусайка
> 5- закрывайка


Однозначно перенесла бы эти конкурсы в тему"Игры и конкурсы, в которые не надо играть" Мужики уже успели хряпнуть коньячка да водочки, а ты их пивом полировать предлагаешь?


> 9. Переправа.
> Парень, взяв девушку на руки, должен пройти под веревкой (1,5 м), не задев ее. Веревка опускается.


[QUOTE=tatusya]23. Тянем - потянем. 
2 мужчин. На головы им повязывают концы шарфов. Мужчины садятся на стул друг против друга. По сигналу должны оторвать друг друга без рук, только натягивая шарф



> 57. Путешествие в темноте.
> Кегли, повязки на глаза.
> Каждая команда оббегает кегли, не сбивая их.





> 64.Женский реслинг.
> Парень посредине. Девушки по бокам. Необходимо девушкам перетянуть парня на свою сторону.


 


> 66.Пьяный реслинг.
> Лбами уперлись друг в друга


А травмоопасные конкурсы я просто не люблю
Не хочу даже цитировать те конкурсы, где можно испачкаться...
Наталья! Смысл было печатать все подряд? У опытных людей-недоумение... У новичков -каша в голове и не дай Бог начнут применять что-то типа...



> 49. Кто быстрей.
> 3 участника на коленях должны съесть нечищеный банан





> 33. Попади в стакан.
> У мужчин между ног бутылка, а у женщин стакан. Налить без рук.


Или совсем уж полной беспредел...



> 36. Банан в шарике.
> Съесть банан в воздушном шарике. РОЗЫГРЫШ.

----------


## Donald

> ИГРЫ ДЛЯ ГОСТЕЙ
> 
> 71.За право потанцевать с молодыми гости прищипывают к молодым деньги. У кого больше?


Не знаю, везде, канешшна, свои традиции, но я стараюсь не устраивать поборов сгостей, если об этом настоятельно не просят заказчики. Да и заказчики у меня, в основном, по определенным причинам, не бедные, чо там - лишние 1,5-2 тысячи рублей... Хотя, бывает и так, что последние делают на этом упор: и заказ потомства, и нечто подобное копилочное, и продажа торта... 
А как то раз я вообще в осадок выпал, наблюдая такую картину в ресторане, где работал, зайдя во время спецобслуживания: одна (простите, за выражение) тамадистка на моих глазах, уже будучи "навеселе" за какие то полчаса провела 2 и готовила 3-й поборочный (или побирушечный) конкурс. Но главное, что она деньги складывала в... свой карман!!! Блин, стыдно так было почему то за нее... А потом про нас говорят черт знает, что, порой... Мое мнение: НЕТ поборам на свадьбе! 
А как вы думаете, коллеги?

----------


## Donald

> Да мы не в Сибири, а в Одессе...
> Короче говоря, буду предлагать эту игру тем, кто устал от традиционных свадебных развлечений. 
> И если захотят, пусть дома заготавливают тесто сами. Делать мне больше нечего - тесто им месить...:biggrin: И сами договариваются с поварами...


Знаете, ребята, а я при встрече предварительной вааще не обсуждаю игр. Дело в том, что я даже при своей загруженности не пользуюсь рекламой в СМИ, а работаю только по рекомендациям "Из уст - в уста". И поэтому говорю так: когда вам меня рекомендовали, что сказали? Хорошо было? Вот с вас, молодые - точное исполнение моего заказа (сувениры, реквизит некоторый, списки гостей и пр.) а с меня - ваше и гостей хорошее настроение и приятные впечатления! И не потому, что Я ТАКОЙ КРУТОЙ, а потому, что удивлять и радовать нужно не только гостей, но и молодых. И вообще, самих молодых и родителей я стараюсь вообще не загружать заданиями и развлекухой во время банкета. фишка с сердцем - почти исключение. 
Блин, вот сижу и всё думаю, как же приятно общаться с коллегами, да еще такими думающими и творческими! УРА!

----------


## веселючка

*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 С опозданием прошу ия у Вас цветные нарезочки. Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## tatusya

> Наталья! Смысл было печатать все подряд? У опытных людей-недоумение... У новичков -каша в голове и не дай Бог начнут применять что-то типа...


Люда,а я не писала, что это конкурсы мои, которые я провожу. Вы видели мою работу и бананов между ног Вы  не увидете в моей программе. А к чему написала- конечно по просьбе. Но поверьте, выбирать сидеть у меня нет времени. Одно скажу прямо- впредь буду разборчива в выставлении материала. Лучше уж просто буду молчать или общение в личке. Извините, если обидела своим материалом.Он не мой, а интернета. И видение конкурсной программы у всех разное, не обязательно пошлость. Опытные люди поймут, а новички все равно сделают по-своему.:frown:

----------


## tatusya

А вот мои игры
"Уши суженого"
Понадобится: 5 пар, альбомные листы. 
Выберите из зрителей несколько семейных пар, включая жениха и невесту. 
Выведите невест из зала. Посадите женихов один за другим в ряд на стулья. Наденьте им на уши альбомные листы с прорезью посередине. Введите жёну с завязанными глазами. Попросите их определить своего мужа, разрешая им трогать только уши сидящих. Введите следующую жену...
Самый могучий 
Понадобится: пары, музыка
Для этой игры понадобится медленная музыка на 10 минут. Парень берёт девушку на свои руки и держит её на руках. Побеждает та пара, которая продержится дольше всех. При проявлении усталости игрокам подсказывают положить паpтнеpшу через плечо, посадить на плечи и т.д.
Король обезьян 
Количество игроков не ограничено. Все садятся в круг, из игроков выбирают короля обезьян. Все игроки должны повторять все движения избранного короля. После того, как король избран, в комнату вводят заранее выведенный человек, его задача понять, кого пародируют участники игры.
Эстафета с зубочистками 
Разделите людей на 2-е или более команд с равным количеством игроков. Пусть каждая команда станет в отдельную линию. Каждому участнику дана зубочистка, которую он берёт в зубы. Первому члену каждой команды дано кольцо, которое он надевает на зубочистку. По сигналу первый человек поворачивается и пытается надеть кольцо на зубочистку человека, стоящего за ним. Нельзя трогать кольцо руками, за исключением того случая, если оно упало на пол. Тогда тот, кто держал его последним, должен поднять его, повесить на свою зубочистку и снова попытаться передать его следующему игроку. Это продолжается до тех пор, пока кольцо не дойдёт до конца линии. Если хотите, особенно если у вас мало людей в командах, вы можете сделать, что кольцо должно пройти до конца линии и снова вернуться обратно к первому игроку.
Кто лучше всего знает невесту? 
Для этой игры необходимо узнать предпочтения невесты в задаваемых вопросах. После этого вы спрашиваете зрителей о предпочтениях невесты. Тот из них, кто даст наибольшее количество правильных ответов, выигрывает приз. 
Вопросы могут быть следующими: 
1. Где бы ты хотела провести свой медовый месяц? 
2. Какую бы машину ты хотела иметь? 
3. Какое животное тебе нравится больше всего? 
4. Какой твой самый любимый цвет? 
5. Чем тебе нравится заниматься, работать? 
6. Где ты познакомилась со своим возлюбленным? 
7. Где прошло ваше первое свидание? 
8. Какие черты характера тебе нравятся в нём больше всего? 
9. ...
Телефонисты 
Две группы играющих 10-12 человек рассаживаются двумя параллельными рядами. Руководитель подбирает труднопроизносимую скороговорку и сообщает ее (по секрету) первому в каждой команде. По сигналу руководителя первые в ряду начинают передавать ее на ухо второму, второй-третьему и так до последнего. Последний, получив "телефонограмму", должен встать и громко и внятно произнести скороговорку. Выигрывает та команда, которая быстрее передаст скороговорку по цепи и представитель которой точнее и лучше ее произнесет. 
Скороговорки: 
- Расскажи мне про покупку. - Про какую про покупку? Про покупку, про покупку, про покупочку свою; 
- Сорок сорок съели сырок с красивою красною коркой, сорок сорок в короткий срок слетелись и сели под горкой; 
- Променяла Прасковья караси на три пары чистокровных поросят, пробежали поросята по росе, простудились поросята, да не все; 
- Наш чеботарь всем чеботарям чеботарь, никому нашего чеботаря не перечеботарить.
Пройди, не задень 
На ровном месте, на расстоянии шага друг от друга ставятся 8-10 городков на одной линии (или кеглей). Играющие двух команд становится перед первым городком, им завязывают глаза повязкой и предлагают пройти между городками туда и обратно. Выигрывает тот, кто свалит наименьшее количество городков. Команда этого человека может помогать ему. Ещё очень весело выходит если все препятствия тихо убрать.
Рыболовы 
Для этой игры необходимо иметь три удочки длиной по 3 метра. К удочкам на леске прикрепляется по проволочному кольцу с внутренним отверстием 25 миллиметров. На расстоянии 2-х метров от "берега" ставятся на землю несколько бутылок (кегли). Приглашаются трое игроков. Нужно за возможно короткий срок надеть кольцо на горлышко бутылки и "подсечь" ее, т. е., повалить. Выигрывает тот, кто повалит наибольшее количество кеглей или бутылок в самое короткое время. На леску можно привесить большой гвоздь. Тогда необходимо опустить гвоздь в горлышко бутылки.
Хождение с горохом 
Отберите заранее несколько горошин, чтобы их можно было легко удержать на конце соломинки, втягивая в себя воздух. Затем разделите на 2 или более команд, равных по количеству. Дайте каждому участнику соломинку, а первому - еще и горошинку, которую он прикрепит к концу соломинки, удерживая её там без помощи рук. По сигналу, первые участники команды поворачиваются и передают горошинку следующему члену своей команды, который должен взять её, втягивая воздух через свою соломинку, не прикасаясь к горошинке руками. Если горошина упала, её надо снова поместить на соломинку того, кто её последний держал. Это продолжается до тех пор, пока горошинка не дойдёт до конца линии. После чего последний в линии человек перебегает в начало. И так до тех пор, пока последний человек в линии снова не станет последним.
Водовозы 
Мелом проводятся две параллельные прямые на расстоянии 10 метров одна от другой (или на земле). Несколько ребят становятся на четвереньки у одной из черт, и им на спины ставятся пластмассовые миски, наполненные до половины водой. Они должны побыстрее перейти на четвереньках через другую линию, повернуть обратно и вернуться к старту. Пришедшие первыми получают по два очка, а совсем не пролившие воды - еще по три. Состязаться следует в теплое время года.
Испорченный телефон 
Из комнаты выводят несколько человек. Ведущий читает историю первому человеку. Первый человек пересказывает услышанное второму человеку, второй третьему, третий четвёртому. Сравните полученное с написанным.
Найди туфельку 
Во время перерыва, отвлеките жениха, для того чтобы украсть у невесты туфельку. 
После перерыва выведите жениха из зала, все вместе спрячьте туфельку. Входит муж и начинает искать туфельку, зрители помогают ему, хлопая в ладоши слабее-сильнее, по принципу "холодно-горячо".
Рифма 
Разделитесь на группы. Каждой группе дайте одинаковый список слов. Каждая группа должна составить приветствие всем остальным, включив в приветствие обязательные слова. Игру можно использовать, как вступление к любой теме молодёжного, только дайте ключевые слова вашей темы.
Подарки 
"...Выбор подарка - всегда трудное дело, особенно если речь идет о подарке для близкого, любимого человека. Подарок должен быть и практичным, и смысловым, и, к тому же, памятным.... Мы всякий раз ломаем голову перед праздником или днем рождения. Давайте сегодня попробуем угадать, какие подарки и сюрпризы могут преподнести влюбленные друг другу...." 
Правила: В игре участвуют несколько пар. Представители пар становятся по обеим сторонам от ведущего. Ведущий задает вопрос. Каждый из игроков пишет свой ответ на листке бумаги. Через 20 секунд девушка зачитывает свой вариант ответа ее парня, который торжественно сверяется с настоящим ответом ее парня. Если варианты ответов совпадают, пара получает одно очко! Пара, получившая большее количество очков, получает приз. 
Эту игру можно сделать еще более интересной, заставив пары ответить на все вопросы сразу, и только потом сверить их ответы. 
Представьте, как могут отличаться ответы на нижеупомянутые вопросы, если парень хочет подарить возлюбленной "миксер", а она думает, что он подарит ей "норковую шубу". 
Варианты вопросов: 
- Какой подарок вы бы хотели, чтобы вам подарил ваш парень на годовщину вашей встречи? 
- Что бы вы сказали вашему возлюбленному, когда получили от него этот подарок? 
- Из каких материалов вы бы хотели, чтобы этот подарок был бы быть сделанным? 
- Какими бы тремя прилагательными вы бы описали вашим друзьям этот подарок? 
- Какого цвета вы бы хотели, чтобы он был? 
- Где бы вы хранили этот подарок? 
- Что бы вы с ним делали? 
- и т.п. и т.д
За границу! 
Кол-во игроков не ограничено. Представьте, что ведущий - таможенник. 
Задайте игрокам вопрос: "Какой бы один предмет ты взял с собой за границу?" 
Пусть игрок называет вам предметы до той поры, пока вы его не пропустите. Пропускайте человека, если он называет слово на первую букву своего имени. Задача игроков узнать, каков критерий ваших решений.
Нарисуй слона 
Ведущий предлагает двум командам по листу бумаги, на котором коллективно, с закрытыми глазами, рисуется слон: один рисует тело, другой голову, третий ноги и т.д. Победила та команда, которая быстрее и схожее нарисует.
Шарики 
Нужно надуть воздушные шары за отведенное время без помощи рук.
Шантаж 
Понадобится: готовый список вопросов. 
Отведите новоиспечённых мужа и жену в сторону. Пусть муж возьмёт жену на руки. Держа её на руках, он должен шаг за шагом дойти к своему столу. Шаг можно сделать, только при положительном ответе на следующие вопросы: 
- Будешь ли называть жену ласковыми словами? 
- Будешь ли ты иногда помогать ей на кухне? 
Когда они уже будут совсем близко, а муж уже совсем устанет, начните спрашивать мужа каверзные вопросы, типа:
- Будешь ли ты постоянно успокаивать ребёнка? 
- Будешь ли ты постоянно приносить жене завтрак в постель? 
Без слов 
"...Полюбить и быть любимым мало. В своё время, например, часто держали девушек взаперти. Они никого не видели, кроме родных. Как в таких условиях объяснить, что любишь, как договориться о встрече с любимым? Влюблённые призывали на помощь смекалку, использовали тайные языки: язык цветов, секретные шрифты, язык жестов. Я предлагаю желающим поговорить с нами без единого слова и звука". 
Правила: Участникам игры раздаются карточки, на которых написаны строчки из известных песен, поговорки, пословицы. Задача игроков - без слов, используя лишь мимику и жесты, донести до зрителей смысл написанного, а зрители должны угадать каждое слово. Игроки, чей "тайный язык" точнее других передал смысл фразы, награждаются специальным призом.
Лучший комплимент 
 Поставьте один стул посредине комнаты, а все остальные вокруг него. Пусть один человек сядет на этот стул, а остальные - вокруг. Человеку посредине дается право выбрать двух человек из круга: того, кому будут адресованы комплименты, и того, кто будет говорить комплименты. Говорить комплименты будут двое: тот, кто сидит в центре, и тот, кого он выбрал. Объект комплиментов должен будет выбрать, что ему больше понравилось. Выбор нужно сделать обязательно, даже если будет трудно. Человек, чьи комплименты оказались "хуже", должен будет занять центральный стул. 
Эту игру можно немного изменить. В центре может сидеть объект комплиментов, и он или она выбирает двух человек, которые будут говорить ей/ему эти комплименты. Тот, чьи комплименты понравились больше, потом занимает центральный стул и принимает комплименты от двух других человек, которых он выберет.
Смекалистый муж  
На ватмане в столбик напишите несколько цифр, которые, к примеру, будут означать: возраст невесты, день месяца, когда она родилась, последние две цифры года рождения, размер обуви, рост, вес. 
Если муж не знает заставьте его сделать, что-то для невесты.
Близнецы 
Для этой игры необходимо большое скопление людей, например, человек 30-50 или больше. Условие игры - найти человека, родившего с тобой в один день, или с разницей в несколько дней, поговорить с ним и расспросить обо всем. Выигрывает пара, у которой наименьшая разница. Они могут выйти перед всеми и рассказать все, что знают о своем "близнеце". Таким образом, можно сблизить незнакомых или малознакомых людей.
К любимой по кочкам 
Необходимо: 3 пары, листы бумаги 
Участникам дают по два листа бумаги. Они должны пройти к любимым через "болото" по "кочкам" - листам бумаги. Нужно положить лист на пол, стать на него двумя ногами, а другой лист положить впереди себя. Переступить на другой лист, обернуться, взять снова первый лист и положить впереди себя. И так, кто первый дойдёт до своей невесты, тот и выиграл! Следите за чистотой выполнения правил игры участниками.
Угадай отпечаток 
Для этой игры вам понадобится несколько пар и много женщин. Попросите представительниц пар, включая невесту, и нескольких женщин из зрителей оставить на листочке отпечатки от губной помады своих губ. Мужьям и жениху придётся угадать, который из отпечатков принадлежит их возлюбленным. Если у вас есть проектор, сделайте отпечатки на транспарантной бумаге и высветите их на полотно. Не позволяйте мужьям присматриваться к цвету помады их жён.
Составь слова 
Эта игра отнюдь не оригинальна и больше подходит для тех, кто в нее еще ни разу не играл. С помощью букв, из которых состоит название праздника "День святого Валентина", надо составить как можно больше слов.
Меткие стрелки 
На стене крепится мишень с сердцем в центре. Можно использовать маленькие мячики или дротики. У каждого игрока три попытки. 
Ведущий объясняет: "Сердце, пронзённое стрелой - старинный символ влюбленности. Кто сумеет попасть в сердце, сможет обратить на себя внимание Прекрасной Дамы или Сказочного Принца. Лучшие стрелки будут удостоены посвящения в рыцари, а меткие дамы получат звание Главных Похитительниц Сердец".
Память 
Несколько пар выводят из зала. Затем в зал приглашают женщин. Ей задают вопросы, которые потом будут сверяться с ответами её мужа. У кого будет больше всего правильных ответов, тот и победитель. Совет: запишите ответы всех жён, и только тогда один за другим вводите мужей.
Вопросы: 
1. Где ваш муж признался вам в любви? 
2. Какие цветы он вам подарил в самый первый раз? 
3. Какими словами он сделал вам предложение? 
4. Его любимое занятие это ... 
5. Ваше любимое занятие это... 
6. Какие цветы вы любите? 
7. Самое любимое блюдо вашего мужа?
Шоколадка 
Каждый по кругу бросает кубик (желательно большого размера), и когда выпадает 6, бежит за стол, одевает шапку, шарф, берет вилку и нож, режет шоколад и с вилки ест шоколадку до того момента, пока кто-нибудь не выкинет следующую 6. Следующий, кто выкинул 6 забирает шарф и шапку, надевает, и сам начинает есть шоколадку до тех пор, пока следующий не выкинет 6 и т.д.
Завяжи косичку 
Ведущий держит на вытянутой руке три веревочки. Жениху и невесте предлагается завязать косичку, используя только по одной руке (правой и левой), пусть другими руками держат друг друга за уши. Для разнообразия поставьте рядом две других пары. (Косичка может быть хорошей иллюстрацией как триединства Бога, мужа и жены, так и примером совместной жизни).
Знаменитые пары 
Пусть зрители вспомнят исторические пары, которые были известны своей любовью и верностью - Орфей и Эвридика, Одиссей и Пенелопа, Руслан и Людмила, Ромео и Джульетта и т.д. Кто вспомнит последним, получает какой-то тематический подарок - брелок в виде "сердечка", какую-либо книгу о любви и т.п.
Ласковый ёжик  
Возьмите красивое яблоко и натыкайте в него много спичек. Задача молодожёнов вытащить из яблока все спички. Супруг может вытащить спичку, только если он смог назвать супругу ласковым именем. То же должна сделать и жена. Как приз, используйте этого же "лысого ёжика"!
Лотерея 
Сделайте 20 лотерейных билетов, красиво оформив их. Пронумеруйте билеты. 
Продайте эти билеты за минимальную цену. Деньги от продажи билетов отдайте в фонд молодоженов. Когда все билеты проданы, начните розыгрыш. Не все номера должны быть выигрышными, возможно выигрышным будет каждый третий, четвертый билет. Подготовьте необходимые призы. Вам придётся немного потратиться на призы, зато лотерея будет очень хорошим отвлечением от программы.
Общее письмо 
Всем присутствующим раздаются листики с бумагой. Ведущий задаёт вопросы, все записывают ответы и загибают свой ответ, пряча его от других. Вопросы могут быть: кто, кем работавший, когда, где, что делал, зачем, и что случилось? 
Вот пример того, что может выйти: Миша, уборщик, три дня назад, пошёл в кино, ну просто так, он потерялся.
Кто быстрее 
Ставятся 2 стула спинками друг к другу на расстоянии примерно 2-х метров. Под стульями протянута веревка, ее концы находятся между ступнями сидящих на стуле ребят, Посредине веревки привязан мешочек с орехами (конфетами, печеньем, семечками). По команде ведущего сидящие на стуле должны вскочить, обежать вокруг стульев, сесть на свой и, ухватившись за веревку, подтянуть к себе приз, который достается тому, кто первым сможет это сделать.
Разновидность имен 
Ведущий называет несколько имен, и все кто носит названое имя, выходят к ведущему и формируются в группы соответствующие их имени. В результате получается несколько групп (Напр.: Саши, Ани, Лены, Иры). Но так как ведущий не знает всех имен, тех людей, которые находятся в зале, он предлагает сформировавшимся группам самим (по очереди) называть имена, таким образом, новоиспеченных групп становится все больше, процесс формирования этих групп сопровождается аплодисментами. Когда все участники задействованы в этой игре, ведущий предлагает каждой группе хором назвать свое имя. 
Участники игры, которые имеют уникальное имя, то есть остались без группы, получают призы за уникальность своего имени.
Сороконожки 
Играющие делятся на две-три команды по 10-20 человек и выстраиваются в затылок друг другу. Каждая команда получает толстую веревку (канат), за которую все игроки берутся правой или левой рукой, равномерно распределяясь по обе стороны веревки. Затем каждый из участников аттракциона в зависимости от того, с какой стороны каната он стоит, берется правой или левой рукой за щиколотку правой или левой ноги. По сигналу ведущего, сороконожки скачут вперед 10-12 метров, держась за веревку, затем разворачиваются и прыгают назад. Можно бежать и просто на двух ногах, но тогда следует ребят поставить очень близко друг к другу. Победа присуждается команде, которая первой прибежала к финишу, при условии, что ни один из ее участников не отцепился от веревки во время бега или прыганья.
Что мы знаем о Васе? 
Играют 2-5 команд по 3-10 человек в каждой. От каждой команды вызывается по одному человеку. Назовем его условно Васей. Ведущий читает вопросы, а команды должны как можно точнее на них отвечать. Ответы пишут на листочках и сдают ведущему (команда сдает свой ответ, Вася сдает свой ответ, а ведущий сравнивает). 
Вопросы могут быть такими: 
- Дата рождения Васи 
- Как зовут Васину маму? 
- Кто лучший друг Васи? 
- В какой школе учился Вася? 
- Что Вася сегодня съел на завтрак? и т.д. 
Каждая команда отвечает на вопросы о своем игроке. За правильный ответ команде даются очки. Выигрывает та команда, которая набрала больше всех очков.
Горящая спичка 
Пока горит спичка, человек должен рассказать о себе как можно больше. Спичку при этом он держит зажженной в своей руке. Одно сообщение - одно очко. (Например: Меня зовут... Я живу...) Выигрывает тот, кто получил больше всех очков. Вам будет намного легче, если вы попросите считать сообщения нескольких человек.
Ужин при свечах 
Запланируйте праздничный ужин при свечах для своей молодежной группы. Превратите одно из помещений церкви в "вечерний ресторан" с маленькими уютными столиками, живыми цветами, спокойной музыкой и свечами. Договоритесь с родителями, которые были бы готовы приготовить несложный ужин, пока молодежь общается. Такой ужин предоставляет прекрасную возможность одеть вечерние платья и костюмы, для которых обычно нет места в повседневной жизни.

----------


## tatusya

Сорви шапку 
Состязаться могут двое ребят, а могут и две команды. Чертится круг. В круг входят игроки, у каждого из них левая рука привязана к туловищу, а на голове - шапка. 
Задача проста и непроста - снять шапку у противника и не позволить снять свою. За каждую снятую шапку команда получает очко.
Я никогда не... 
Эта игра поможет людям лучше узнать друг друга. Участвуют 7-15 человек. Для игры необходимы фишки по числу участников. Фишками могут послужить крупные фасолины, спички, или другие небольшие одинаковые предметы. 
Первый игрок говорит: "Я никогда не ...". Дальше он называет то, что никогда не делал в своей жизни (игра на честность). 
Например: 
- не держал кошек в доме 
- не был за границей 
- не носил сапоги 
- не брился и т.д. 
Допустим, игрок сказал "Я никогда не ел ананасы". Все игроки, которые ели ананасы, должны дать ему по одной фишке. Затем ход переходит к другому игроку, и он называет то, что никогда не делал. Задача каждого игрока назвать что-то такое, что он никогда не делал, а все или большинство присутствующих делали. Игра заканчивается через определенное количество кругов. Выигрывает тот, кто набрал наибольшее количество фишек.
Знакомство 
Первый человек называет свое имя, следующий - имя предыдущего и своё, третий - имена первых двух и своё и т.д.
Благодарственные письма 
Раздайте всем присутствующим по конверту и попросите заполнить поле получателя конверта адресом владельца конверта. После этого, соберите конверты, пусть молодожёны перемешают конверты и вытянут конверт победителя. Победитель получает приз. 
После этого эти конверты могут быть использованы для отсылки благодарственных молитвенных писем молодыми. Это избавит молодых от многих трудностей по сбору адресов.
Великий кулинар 
Добровольцу вручают две ложки (или вилки) и завязывают глаза. Ведущий предлагает "опознать" разные предметы на ощупь при помощи ложек . Можно предлагать продукты (картофелина, морковка, лук, груша и т.д.), а можно дать задание посложнее - определить такие несъедобные предметы, как кассета, книга, монетка, мягкая игрушка, дистанционка и т.п.
Найди свое сердце 
В комнате спрятаны сердечки. По команде ведущего участники должны найти как можно больше сердечек. Победителем будет обладатель наибольшего числа сердечек. 
Сердечки можно прятать под столами, приклеивая их лентой, на подоконниках. Лучше избегать книжных полок и горшков с цветами, чтобы не наделать беспорядка.
Крокодил 
Аудитория делится на 3 команды. Каждая команда задумывает слово. Капитан 1 команды говорит слово капитанам 2 и 3 команд. Они наперегонки показывают это слово пантомимой своим командам. Потом капитан 2 команды говорит слово капитанам 1 и 3 команд, после этого, капитан 3 команды говорит капитанам 1 и 3.
В погоне за узелком 
В игре участвуют 2 парня. На середине шнура завязывают узелок, а к концам прикрепляют по простому карандашу. Нужно намотать свою часть шнура на карандаш. Кто быстрее дойдет до узелка - победитель.
Счастливое лицо 
Вырезается бумажное сердце больших размеров. С помощью маленьких сердечек его нужно "разрисовать" так, чтобы получились глаза, уши, нос, рот. Эту игру можно сделать в виде соревнования по командам или индивидуально: в течение определенного времени (двух минут) сделать рисунок. Лучшие "художники" поощряются призом. 
Для этого конкурса необходимо приготовить большое количество маленьких сердечек, разложить одинаковое количество их по конвертам и вручить командам. Чтобы сердечки держались на бумаге, можно использовать клей, клеящую ленту типа скотч или же воспользоваться самоклеющейся пленкой которую используют профессиональные художники. Возможны варианты. Выбирайте тот, который вам подходит больше всего.
Цвета 
Игроки становятся в круг. Ведущий командует: "Коснитесь жёлтого, раз, два, три!" Игроки как можно быстрее стараются взяться за вещь (предмет, часть тела) остальных участников в круге. Кто не успел - выбывает из игры. Ведущий снова повторяет команду, но уже с новым цветом. Побеждает оставшийся последним.
Веселые поварята 
Для этого аттракциона понадобятся два поварских колпака, две курточки или два белых халата, два фартука. Предметы раскладываются на табуретах, находящихся на линии старта, на противоположных табуретах ставят по миске, наполненной водой, кладут по столовой ложке, ставят по пустой бутылке. Участники состязания делятся на две команды. Они выстраиваются на линии старта. По сигналу ведущего первые номера подбегают к табурету, надевают колпак, куртку и фартук и бегут к противоположным табуретам. Затем берут ложки, один раз зачерпывают воду из миски и наливают ее в бутылку, после чего возвращаются к своей команде и раздеваются, передав второму номеру фартук и колпак. Он быстро одевается и выполняет то же задание и т.д. Побеждает та команда, которая быстрее наполнит бутылку.
Куклы  
Для игры понадобятся несколько кукол, которые парам придется запеленать, используя только по одной руке. Другие руки должны быть за спиной пар. Нужно запеленать и перевязать кукол ленточкой. Оценивается качество и скорость работы
Повесь поздравление 
Разделите людей на команды. Дайте каждой команде бельевую верёвку, ножницы, булавки, бумагу, и карандаши. По сигналу каждая команда избирает 2 человек держать натянутую верёвку. Команда вырезает из бумаги буквы любой фразы (Пример: "Добро пожаловать", "Церковь направо", такие надписи потом можно использовать!!!) Буквы прикрепляют к верёвке. Первые, кто это сделает, победители. Возможен приз для тех, чья фраза красивее всех.
Шары с вопросами 
Для этой игры вам понадобится 10-20 шаров. Эту игру также можно использовать в качестве аукциона для сбора средств для молодожёнов. Перед тем, как надуть шары, в них необходимо положить маленькую записку с вопросом о женихе или невесте. Зрители покупают шарики за символическую цену, взрывают их и получают возможность узнать нечто новое о молодоженах. Покупатель также может задать свой вопросы, если он того пожелает. 
Предлагаемые вопросы: 
1. Расскажи нам смешной случай, связанный с твоим супругом? 
2. Что было самым тяжёлым в подготовке к свадьбе? 
3. Как вы думаете, что необходимо для счастливого брака? 

Завяжи верёвку 
Изберите любое число пар. Дайте каждой паре короткую верёвку или ленту, на которой одному человеку из пары нужно будет завязать 5 узлов. Не давайте никаких указаний относительно того, какие именно узлы надо завязать. Когда узлы завязаны, партнёр, состоящий в паре, должен как можно быстрее развязать, данные ему узлы.
Помой слона 
Из комнаты выводят несколько человек. Ведущий показывает первому человеку какое-то занятие, например: мытьё слона. Затем первый человек показывает увиденное второму, второй третьему, третий показывает увиденное всем! Пусть третий человек попытается угадать то, что вы показывали. Покажите третьему то, что вы показали первому человеку. Игра выйдет намного веселее, если на протяжении игры в комнате будет играть музыка.
Достань коробок 
Сесть на табуретку, поджать ноги и, не касаясь пола ногами и руками, достать зубами коробок спичек, стоящий "на полу" у одной из задних ножек табуретки. Крутиться на табуретке можно как угодно. Вот уж зрители позабавятся!
Брачные танцы 
В эту весёлую игру стоит играть только в очень маленьких компаниях. Зрители становятся в круг. Кто-то первый показывает на игрока из круга с криком "У". Выбранный игрок должен поднять вверх руки, сжать кулаки и немного согнуть их в локтях (как культурист показывает свои бицепсы); по одному игроку с каждой из сторон от выбранного игрока (назовем его "культурист") должны сделать следующие движения: одна рука на пояс (та, которая ближе к "культуристу"), вторая рука поднимается вверх, но не сгибается в локте, туловище наклоняется к "культуристу". Все эти движения сопровождаются криками "У". Кто проспал или проворонил, или выгнулся не в ту сторону, или две руки вместо одной поднял - выбывает. И так до двух человек.
Галстучная эстафета 
Выберите несколько пар (муж, жена или парень и девушка). По сигналу каждая девушка должна развязать галстук своего партнёра, полностью снять его, помахать им зрителям и потом снова его одеть и завязать. Первая, кто закончит, победила. Возможны поощрительные призы за красоту и за уникальность вида узла (Пример: за галстук, завязанный на бантик).
Исповедь 
Ведущий по очереди задаёт свидетелям вопросы. Свидетели беспорядочно вытягивают карточки с ответом и зачитывают ответ. Все ответы должны подходить под вопросы. Пример: Говорите ли вы начальнику комплименты? Ответ: Только спросонья и в тапочках.
Продень нитку в иголку 
Понадобится: нитка, иголка 
Сформируйте несколько пар (парень и девушка). Пусть парни станут на одной стороне, а девушки - на другой. Каждому парню дайте кусок нитки, каждой девушке - иголку одинакового размера. По сигналу парни бегут к тому месту, где стоят их девушки, держа иголки. Без помощи девушки каждый парень должен продеть нитку в игольное ушко. Как только это ему удаётся, он берёт иголку с ниткой и бежит обратно к тому месту, откуда он прибежал.
Живой коридор 
Все гости, а их должно быть не менее 20-ти человек выстраиваются на расстоянии 3 метров в две шеренги друг напротив друга, образуя коридор. Жених и невеста должны пройти через этот коридор с зажженной свечой, сохранив ее пламя. Все гости должны дуть на огонь, но нельзя делать движения руками, ногами и т.д.
Победи троих 
Две одинаковые по размеру и толщине веревки по 2,5-3 метра связываются посредине так, чтобы получилось четыре одинаковых конца. Соревнуются четверо ребят, каждый берет свой конец веревки, натягивает его, получается "крест". Примерно в двух метрах от каждого игрока, на полу (на земле) кладется приз (игрушка, мешочек с орехами, конфеты и т.д.). По команде участники тянут свой конец веревки, пытаясь первыми схватить приз.


Хозяюшки
Понадобится: куклы, расчески. 
В этой игре участвуют жених и ещё один муж. Два участника игры должны разбудить кукол, сделать с ними зарядку, умыть, почистить им зубы, причесать, одеть, накормить, погулять с куклой, поиграть с ней, вымыть ей руки, накормить, умыть, раздеть, положить в постель и спеть колыбельную песенку. Побеждает тот, у кого это лучше получится.
Повиновение мужу 
Жене завязывают глаза и дают тарелочку с кусочком нежирного торта. Мужа садят на стул. Он должен руководить своей женой, в то время, как она будет кормить его тортом с завязанными глазами. Повяжите мужу сопливчик.
Угадай песню 
В игре участвует неограниченное количество человек. Ведущий выводит добровольца. Оставшиеся игроки выбирают всем известную песню. Затем трём добровольцам даётся по одному слову из трёх первых слов песни, например: "Я вам даю!". Выведенный человек возвращается в комнату и начинает задавать трём добровольцам каверзные вопросы. Добровольцы должны полностью ответить на заданные вопросы, используя загаданные слова. Задача выведенного человека отгадать загаданную песню.
Порви газету 
Одной рукой правой или левой все равно - разорвать газету на мелкие куски, рука при этом вытянута вперед, свободной рукой помогать нельзя. Кто мельче выполнит работу. Можно играть парами, пользоваться только одной рукой каждый.
Острый глаз 
Участникам игры предлагается издали посмотреть на предложенную им банку. Брать банку в руки нельзя. Каждому игроку дайте бумагу, из которой они должны выстричь крышки так, чтобы они точно совпали с отверстием банки. Побеждает тот, у кого крышечка точно совпадёт с отверстием банки.

----------


## Donald

> А вот мои игры
> 
> Самый могучий 
> Понадобится: пары, музыка
> Для этой игры понадобится медленная музыка на 10 минут. Парень берёт девушку на свои руки и держит её на руках. Побеждает та пара, которая продержится дольше всех. При проявлении усталости игрокам подсказывают положить паpтнеpшу через плечо, посадить на плечи и т.д.


Бо-о-оже мой! 10 минут!!! Не стану спорить - не делал, не видел, но мое абсолютное мнение, все, что дольше 2, в крайнем случае, 3-х минут - тяжело для подгулявшего народа! 
А у коллег какое мнение?

----------


## KAlinchik

> А у коллег какое мнение?


Я тоже согласна с тем, чем длиннее и затянутее конкурс, тем быстрее пропадает к нему у народа интерес...

----------


## tatusya

> 10 минут!!!


Конечно, согласна полностью. Если девушка габаритная- не выстоит и 2 минут. 
Но поверьте, бывают свадьбы, которым хоть 1 минута, хоть 10 роли не сыграют. Свадьба свадьбе -рознь. Одинаковых их не бывает. И мне иногда бывает не по себе, то что шло на многих свадьбах- на этой никак. 
Хотя я сторонник массовых игр, они сплачивают. Но зачастую, они проводятся после всех торжественных моментов.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> С опозданием прошу ия у Вас цветные нарезочки. Жду с нетерпением!


Ну куда же от вас денешься? :cool::biggrin: Отправляю уже.

----------


## Ладушка

"Любовь и голуби"
Спешу выложить викторину, которую обещала. так как завтра уезжаю.А слово надо держать.
 Вначале пойдет заставка из Фильма "Вальс" Пока я говорю условия конкурса. Продолжить цитату или угадать ответ...
Между вопросами пойдут нарезки и в конце Коронная "Людк! А Людк! Деревня!" Уже миксовая версия. Людмиле Пуховой - спасибо за ссылку на нарезки. :flower:  Но я так и не нашла кадриль из этого фильма. :frown: 
Итак. Что подчёркнуто - правильный ответ. Приз - конфета. У кого больше конфет тому супер-приз - упаковка семечек.
Викторина по фильму «Любовь и голуби»
       1.Назовите имена главных героев.
Надюха, Василий, Баба Шура, Дед Митяй, Раиса Захаровна.
Дети: Люда.
2. Людк, а Людк. Ты деньги брала? Что пробормотал Василий?
Ой, хватилась ты Надюха.  А деньги-то бабай унёс.
3. Ну, вот тебе на платье и на мороженое. А тебе на сапоги и помаду…
Что-то ты Надюха разошлась на 25 рублей.
4. Любимое выражение Василия.
Ёшкин кот.
5. Любимая песня деда Митяя.
Врагу не сдается наш гордый Варяг…
6. Рассказ Митрича про сон.
Что у неё было то,? 
Инфарк Микарда, ВООТ такой рубец. Вскрытие показало.
7. Что характерно, любили друг друга.  Знаешь как она меня называла? Никто не знает…
Я ей говорю Санюшка, она мне Митюнюшка. – 2раза.
8. Товарищ Кузькин? Ага, Кузякин.
Владимир Валентинович? Ага. Василий Егорович.
Ну, да. У меня профессиональная память.
9. И как это случилось. Что мы оказались вместе в этом городе, под южным летним небом, а Василий???
Как, как, по путёвкам. В одной организации работаем.
10. Я работаю в отделе кадров.
Что же вы за своими кадрами не смотрите.
Ну. Почему же… У нас текучки нет.
А у нас ещё как текучка!
11. Я чуток подсолить хотел.
Соль это белый яд.
Так ведь сахар – белый яд…
Сахар это сладкий яд.
А может хлебушек?
Хлеб – это вообще отрава!
Я бы сечас горбушечкой отравился бы. Ну правда, жрать-то охота!
12. Ты идешь к этой горгоне?
Не, я к жене.
13. Кто письмо-то написал?  Аноним.
Дал же бог фамилию!
14. Помру, Ваську на поминки позову,
А тебя, Охломонку не пущу!
15. У нас же любовь Василий!
Кака любовь? По пьянке закрутилось, и не выберешься.
16. Это откуда к нам такого красивого дяденьку принесло?
Ой, в гляньте, в глаза-то не смотрит….
Наверное двойку получил.
 17. Людк, а Людк! Глянь что делается-то. Это же она, сучка крашенная!
Почему же крашенная  – это мой натуральный цвет!
18. Органы движения. они лечили! Органы движения!
Поотрывать бы вам эти органы, к чертовой матери!
19. Людк! А Людк! 
Тьфу! ДЕРЕВНЯ!!!
ВСЁ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tatusya

> Отправляю уже


Ирочка, большое спасибо. Все получила.Удачи!

----------


## Donald

> [COLOR=RoyalBlue]
> 
> Викторина по фильму «Любовь и голуби»
>        1.Назовите имена главных героев.
> Надюха, Василий, Баба Шура, Дед Митяй, Раиса Захаровна.
> Дети: Люда.
> 2
> [/U]


Блин! Спасибо! Даже просто почитав до боли родные строки, наржался, аки конь!!! Ой, спасибо!
Я вообще люблю викторины всяческие, и к различным мероприятиям (а у меня много розыгрышей в багаже) готовлю виктоинки. Например, когда работал с известной сетью видеосалонов, просто искал описания фильмов и по ним составлял викторинки. Некоторые нашел в И-нете(великое дело - И-нет!, дай бог ему бесконечности и доступности!)  Вот, например, скоро ноябрь, а это - День милиции. От щедрот души своей подкидываю ЧУЖОЙ материал (Ильич, чессслово, из сборника - не кори! :) ) :
Викторина к дню милиции 	 	
На любом празднике есть место шутке и смеху. В день милиции ваши гости, какими бы серьезными они ни были, будут рады посмеяться и посмотреть на свою службу с неожиданной точки зрения. Наши вопросы могут быть использованы во время застолья, на небольшой вечеринке, где каждый сможет расслабиться, не боясь показаться глупым. 

1. В дореволюционной России так называли земское войско, несущее местную службу. (Милиция.) 
2. Именно так в народе прозвали шашку городового. (Селедка.) 
3. В этой организации служили первые архаровцы. (Городская полиция.) 
4. Так назывались чины политической полиции в царской России. (Жандармы.) 
5. Почему милиционеров иногда называют "мусорами"? (Так своеобразно прижилось одно из первых названий органа правопорядка - "Московский уголовный сыск", сокращенно "мус".) 
6. В Германии полицейский - вахтмайстер, во Франции - ажан, в США - офицер, а в Англии - ... (Констебль.) 
7. В этой стране агент британской разведки Сомерсет Моэм выполнил свое последнее задание. (В России.) 
8. Согласно уголовному кодексу именно так квалифицируется ограбление банка при помощи игрушечного пистолета. (Разбой.) 
9. Он выступал за сборную СССР по футболу и до, и после нескольких лет, проведенных в заключении. (Эдуард Стрельцов.) 
10. Так называется работник, ведущий скрытое наблюдение за подозреваемым. (Филер.) 
11. Во Франции с Фантомасом боролся комиссар Жюв, а в России ... (Деревенский детектив Анискин.) 
12. Именно этот сыщик является популярнейшим персонажем мирового экрана - о нем снято более 200 игровых фильмов! (Шерлок Холмс.) 
13. Говорят, планы "мокрых" дел она любила обдумывать под звуки льющейся воды. (Агата Кристи.) 
14. Так звали легедарного комиссара Мегрэ. (Жюль.) 
15. В этой крепости Чернышевский написал "Что делать?" (Петропавловская крепость.) 
16. Из этой тюрьмы, вслед за Феликсом Дзержинским, убежали осенью 2001 года четверо уголовников. (Бутырская тюрьма.) 
17. Этот чемпион мира среди профессионалов долго тренировался в тюремной камере. (Майк Тайсон.) 

Надин Станислав Станиславович 
(Сборник "Чем развлечь гостей" , выпуск 19, стр. 16.)

А это - по теме нонешней, а вдруг пригодиться, а?

Свадебная викторина

ВОПРОСЫ и ОТВЕТЫ ВИКТОРИНЫ
Cоставитель: Светлана Суслова
1. В старину свадьбе предшествовало сватовство. А во время сватовства кто был главным действующим лицом?

Сваха. 


2. По свадебным приметам, чтобы невесте хорошо жилось замужем, серьги ей надевает счастливая замужняя женщина - ...

Подруга. 


3. Именно этот атрибут невесты символизирует ее целомудрие.

Фата. 


4. Весело проходил в старину свадебный обряд "Выкуп невесты". А что выкупал жених?

Косу невесты. 


5. На какой палец одевается обручальное кольцо?

На безымянный. 


6. Кто по русским свадебным традициям вел свадебное застолье?

Дружко. 


7. Приготовление и раздача свадебного каравая осуществлялись на Руси согласно обрядовым правилам. В связи с этим обрядом появился свадебный чин - "каравайник". Каравайник раздавал кусочки каравая гостям. А кто им был?

Сват. 


8. Что символизировал в древности медовый месяц?

Период, когда жених прятал свою невесту от родственников. 


9. Кем приходится мужу золовка его жены?

Сестрой. 


10. Название какой свадебной годовщине дало дерево-долгожитель, символизируя долгую совместную жизнь супругов и вечную любовь?

Дубовой.

 Если кому чо надо вдруг - пишите, может, чо и найду! Удачи, коллеги!

----------


## Ладушка

> Блин! Спасибо!


Пожалуйста. Блин! В натуре,  и мне в кайф такие "викторинки" проводить!:biggrin:

----------


## solist64

> Я тоже согласна с тем, чем длиннее и затянутее конкурс, тем быстрее пропадает к нему у народа интерес...


Скоротечный стремительный конкурс, когда конкурсанты не успевают понять что с ними происходит,* на мой взгляд,* более смешнее и интереснее. Темпоритм  и напор экспрессия со стороны ведущего в любой игровой программе вещь главная!

----------


## Марья

> А по-поводу бла-бла ты абсолютно прав. Иногда, как попрет, не остановишь. Выдашь реплику, гости ржут, музыкант укатывается, а ты не помнишь чего сказал. Всё это индивидуально, изнутри идет.


 :Ok:  У меня брат, он же вокалист часто мне говорит - ну ты сегодня выдала! и ржет... а я сама уже и не помню - чего я сказала.... Как правило, все рождается из общения с гостями, кто-то что-то ляпнул, ну и прицепишься... слово за слово и вот тебе подводочка к конкурсу....



> короче, все повара обычно у меня в дверях стот и ржут,


точно.... такая же картина.... но дело даже не в них, попросить духовку можно. А как невеста тесто лепит? У нее же ногти по 15 см. :eek: Она меня потом пришибет, когда тесто из под ногтей будет выковыривать и вспоминать, сколько денег она за этот шедевр отдала....

----------


## Януська

> Как правило, все рождается из общения с гостями, кто-то что-то ляпнул, ну и прицепишься...


У меня вчера был казус, мы потом с оператором уржались! Короче я говорю молодым: У вас сегодня зеленая свадьба! (Вдруг голос отца невесты): А у нас с матерью в этом году 25 лет! Я: Вот дорогие гости, ваши оглушительные аплодисменты родителям! У нах в этом году серебрянная свадьба! (Гости как давай хлопать! Отцу видимо понравилось купаться в овациях и он не унимается. Показывая на сидящую рядом бабушку (свои маму), говорит): А вот у Анны Ивановны в этом году золотая свадьба! Я: Ничего себе сколько у вас в семье в этом году юбилеев то будет! Гости уже без моей команды начинают дико апплодировать! И тут папа выдает просто такой перл! Говорит: Дааа, у бабушки в этом году золотая свадьба! Только вот жалко ДЕДУШКА УЖЕ УМЕР!!!! :biggrin: ВСЕ! ЗАНАВЕС!  Оператор у меня чуть камеру из рук не уронил. Мы потом во время перекура ржали как кони :biggrin:

----------


## Donald

> точно.... такая же картина.... но дело даже не в них, попросить духовку можно. А как невеста тесто лепит? У нее же ногти по 15 см. :eek: Она меня потом пришибет, когда тесто из под ногтей будет выковыривать и вспоминать, сколько денег она за этот шедевр отдала....


Да ну... они ж понимают, что для их блага всё... Ногти - на раз, по большому счету. Если из-за них трястись - лучше тогда сразу свадебной путечествие в салон устраивать. Не все же невесты дуры, правда, Марья?  :Aga:  Думаю, нам повезет! А если серьезно - пуст мужик лепит! А как вообще с такими когтями к плите или к стиралке? И вааще, у меня всегда вызывает вопрос, недоумение и настороженность (простите за откровение не по теме) : а как вообще в таких случаях с личной гигиеной? 
Марья - рецепт тот же, как панацея в нашей работе: нет? Ну и ладно - обойдемся! :wink:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Говорит: Дааа, у бабушки в этом году золотая свадьба! Только вот жалко ДЕДУШКА УЖЕ УМЕР!!!!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда,а я не писала, что это конкурсы мои, которые я провожу. Вы видели мою работу и бананов между ног Вы не увидете в моей программе. А к чему написала- конечно по просьбе. Но поверьте, выбирать сидеть у меня нет времени. Одно скажу прямо- впредь буду разборчива в выставлении материала. Лучше уж просто буду молчать или общение в личке. Извините, если обидела своим материалом.Он не мой, а интернета. И видение конкурсной программы у всех разное, не обязательно пошлость. Опытные люди поймут, а новички все равно сделают по-своему.


Наталья, только ради Бога ,не обижайся... Я видела твою работу на видео, я общалась с тобой в Песчаном. Мне ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛАСЬ ТВОЯ РАБОТА,.. И твое отношение к работе тоже... А то, что позволила прокомментиировать,-то только для того, чтобы новички НИ В КОЕМ СЛУЧАЕ не брали на вооружение интернетовскую дурь... 
На мой взгляд, выставляя такую подборку ты просто должна была указать, что далеко не со всеми конкурсами ты согласна. Те, кто тебя знает ,все правильно поймут. А для малознакомых-не нужно самой подрывать свой авторитет
И еще раз, прошу, не сердись за критику... А в знак примирения... :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

Девечки, мальчикм, хочу сшить малыша на ткани ( как недавно Дюймовочка нашу ссылку выставила на видеоролик) и вот у меня вопрос возник - чем этого малыша в условиях банкета кормить? Кашу не понесешь специально, йогуртом мужика кормить - тоже не в тему, наверное, может бананом? Будет ли это прикольно? 
Кто играет в Малыша - подскажите, а может еще какие интерплитации есть?:smile:

----------


## Януська

> Кашу не понесешь специально, йогуртом мужика кормить - тоже не в тему, наверное, может бананом? Будет ли это прикольно?


А я йогуртом кормлю :))) Некоторые жрутЬ, а некоторые начинают им плЮваться, кривляться, в ложку дуть, что бы только не жрать, а зрителям только этого и надо :)))) Это еще ржачнее получается :)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Кто играет в Малыша - подскажите, а может еще какие интерплитации есть?


Я бананом кормлю , когда его делаю...Очень прикольно, когда невеста  попасть с первого раза не может, потом обязательно еще зубы чистим

----------


## Анюша

> Кашу не понесешь специально, йогуртом мужика кормить - тоже не в тему, наверное, может бананом? Будет ли это прикольно?


а я кормлю "растишкой" (детским йогуртом) и бананом, все едят и все весело...

----------


## гордеева

я провожу вот такой конкурс.\
нескольким парам выдаю по платочку,Мужчины кладут в карман платочек. Танцуют под музыку,Как только музыка остановилась, нужно быстро вытащить платок из кармана, положить его на пол, встать одним коленом на платок, на другое колено присаживается дама и говорит оба-на. Для начала провожу репетицию, а потом на выбывание.

есть еще такое.
между парами зажимается мячик размером чуть больше апельсина, нужно вращательными движениями довращать до подбородка дамы.

----------


## solist64

> есть еще такое.
> между парами зажимается мячик размером чуть больше апельсина, нужно вращательными движениями довращать до подбородка дамы.


Я тоже работаю с мячиками. После медленного танца выбираю несколько пар, которые на мой взгляд, более подвижны, И предлагаю им: Танцевать прижав мяч грудью, лбами, на пояснице(спиной друг к другу). И последнее - так же спиной друг к другу попытаться перекатить мяч до шеи того, кто ниже ростом.

----------


## Курица

Вот, лотерейку тут для юбилея делаю.Очень уж мне подборка призов от *Леди Танк*(пардон за русскую транскрипцию!) нравится.
СПАСИБО ей :Ok: 
 И еще две инструкции отрыла - оч подойдут сюда. выставляю для всех, п.ч. новое - это хорошо забытое старое. И искать не надо:
*Для лотереи - расшифровка призов*(Вот только номера призов куда-то убежали. Я клею липкие яркие ценники, на них фломастером пишу номера.Если это свадьба, то еще два приза обязательно делаю:1.Вам достался главный приз! Подойди и убедись! Вы выиграли...улыбку невесты!2.Номер, который я назвала, встаньте! Пауза...Замешательство с его стороны...Я говорю:"Что хи-хи, что ха-ха(как правило, здесь он и вправду начинает улыбаться или смеяться, т.к. я паузу держу, туш играют...и- заканчиваю "№ такой-то - целует жениха!" Ну, а уж если гости мне к душе, то и еще один номерок лишний продаю - пордаю его так "Такое - только раз в году!!! Такой-то № целует тамаду!!!!!!!":biggrin:
СУПЕРМЕГАСОСУД
Используется по любому назначению, как то – по большой и малой нужде,
для хранения разнообразных вещей, пищевых продуктов,
а также тайных заначек,
и земельных ресурсов!
ГОРШОК - (для цветов)

Кондиционер с ручным приводом. Очень удобен в эксплуатации, шикарнейший дизайн от Махашкина.
Одновременно может быть использован, как прикрытие от нежелательных взглядов 
ВЕЕР

П Р И Б О Р
ночного видения,
раскрученный для рекламы,
освещает все темные стороны жизни, проливает на свет истину,
носит имя вождя мирового пролетариата,
а потому светила, светит и будет светить,
даже назло Чубайсу
ЛАМПОЧКА

СРЕДСТВО
по уходу за оставшимися волосами.
Механическое устранение перхоти, оптический прицел для наведения пробора,
разнообразнейший дизайн.
Оптовые поставки по тел.
111111
(лысым телефон не говорите)
РАСЧЕСКА

Лучшее средство от головной боли, а также общеукрепляющее,
утром ободряющее если жив пока еще….
Передозировка не рекомендуется,во избежании нежелательных побочных эффектов.
ПИВО

Альтернатива произволу Чубайса, доморощенный осветительный прибор, гораздо романтичнее лампочки, благодаря нашему осветительному прибору ваш вечер превратиться в настоящий бал, он украсит торт , поможет ввернуть новую пробку, иногда используется в медицине. 
СВЕЧА

Вам крупно повезло, вы получаете исторический свиток, крупнейшее достижение 20 века – тонкая белая бумага – на все случаи жизни, в особенности рекомендуется применять после обильных застолий. Оставь свой след в истории.
ТУАЛЕТНАЯ БУМАГА

НАШ ХРЕН
самый хреновый хрен в мире, его можно
захреначить на булку,
и не хрена не почувствовать, а можно есть прямо из банки и получить до хрена удовльствия.
При изготовлении ни один хрен не пострадал!
БАНКА ХРЕНА

Универсальный столовый прибор, под кодовым названием «ДРЫНК», без которого просто никуда! Широко используется и пользуется огромной популярностью в массах. Непременный атрибут любого, даже самого неожиданного и импровизированного застолья. Уходя из дома захвати наш «ДРЫНК» с собой и никто не застанет тебя врасплох!
СТАКАНЧИК

Джентельменский набор с романтическим названием
«Хорошо сидим»
Набор включает в себя расслабительное средство и прилагающиеся к нему классические компоненты.
Набор употребляется после работы, расчитан на троих взрослых мужчин.
Хранится в сухом, прохладном месте, как то – в сейфе, в ящике стола, за занавеской, в портфеле и прочих незаметных местах.
ВОДКА, КОНСЕРВЫ, сигареты

Средство защиты от мозолей, натираний и пыли. Изобретено в советские времена, пользуется бешенной популярностью на мировом рынке. На пыльных тропинках далеких планет останутся наши следки!
СЛЕДКИ капроновые 



*ИНСТРУКЦИЯ  ПО ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЮ ТУАЛЕТНОЙ БУМАГИ. АРТИКУЛ  №11315569.*
Туалетная бумага предназначена для удаления остатков процесса дефекации с внешнего края заднепроходного отверстия и прилегающих к нему участков кожи, а также с близлежащего волосяного покрова.

ВНИМАНИЕ! Неподстриженые ногти на правой руке могут привести к оцарапыванию кожи на данном участке тела. В случае повреждения немедленно обработать зеленкой, йодом, или скипидаром.

1. Инструкцию закрепить шурупами Мб 7,5  легкодоступном и хорошо освещенном месте в близи помещений М и Ж.

2. Рулон туалетной бумаги, желательно, расположите внутри помещения на уровне груди, предварительно сняв обертку.

3. Произведя акт дефекации, убедитесь в успешном завершении акта. То есть поднатужьтесь и попытайтесь выпустить газы.

4. Правой рукой ухватите свободный край бумаги, дерните вниз и вправо, отмотайте 100мм ровно, оторвите, или отрежьте ножницами, отрубите, отпилите лобзиком, или перекусите зубами.

5. Сложите бумагу вдвое, и плотно прижмите к загрязненному участку тела. Произведите подтирание.

6. Для полной очистки, оторвите еще 100мм бумаги и намотайте на указательный палец руки в виде кулечка. Воткните в заднепроходное отверстие и проверните по кругу против часовой стрелки. Вытащите обратно палец (вместе с бумагой).

7. Перед выбрасыванием бумаги осмотрите мазок на наличие признаков педикулеза или яиц глистов. В сомнительных случаях позвоните по телефону 03, или сообщите в поликлинику по месту жительства. 

8. Чистой, сухой рукой проверьте качество очистки. На ощупь место очистки должно быть сухое, слегка шероховатое, волосяной покров пушист и легко доступен для расчесывания.

В случае признаков некачественной очистки (грязь под ногтями, специфический запах и т.д.) повторите пункты 5, 6 данной инструкции.


МЕРЫ ПРЕДОСТОРОЖНОСТИ.
• ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ повторное использование бумаги.
• Не засоряйте помещение М и Ж, выбрасывайте бумагу только в специальную корзину.
• Женщины! Не применяйте бумагу для интимных участков тела, помните, что в размокшем состоянии она распадается на мелкие кусочки, некоторые из которых могут прилипнуть и в дальнейшем создадут дискомфорт и шуршание при ходьбе и танцах.
ЗАГРАНИЧНАЯ БУМАГА НЕ СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ РОССИЙСКОМУ ГОСТУ.
ПОДДЕРЖИМ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННОГО ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЯ!!!!

*ИНСТРУКЦИЯ по использованию товара "ТРУСЫ"*
1.ТОВАР «ТРУСЫ»  предназначен для получения  в качестве  выигранного в лотерею подарка, демонстрации его во время праздника, юбилеев и иных торжественных дат, а также для прикрытия стыда. ТРУСЫ предназначены  для ношения на голом теле. 
2.ОДЕВАНИЕ 
А. Трусы берутся двумя руками за пояс слева и справа, и расправляются. При этом задняя часть изделия должна быть обращена к лицу одевающего. Затем товар опускается на уровень колен параллельно корпусу. 
Б. Поднимается правая нога и осторожно просовывается через пояс вовнутрь. Постарайтесь попасть правой ногой в правое отверстие округлой формы в нижней части изделия. Затем то же проделайте левой ногой. 
В. Плавным синхронным движением обеих рук пояс подтягивается вверх до упора (у вас должно возникнуть ощущение естественного препятствия в том месте, где ноги крепятся к туловищу). Если трусы выше не идут - значит, вы их уже одели. 
Чтобы окончательно убедится в результате, можно слегка ощупать ягодицы, проверяю присадку Посмотревшись в зеркало, осуществите визуальный контроль . 
3.УХОД ЗА ИЗДЕЛИЕМ
Трусы - не бриллианты. Данный товар не предназначен для длительной эксплуатации в течение многих лет с последующим включением в завещание. Использование стиральной машины , химчистка , стирка с применением стиральной доски , других абразивных средств и щелочных растворов может отрицательно сказаться на потребительских свойствах товара. Впрочем, 20- раз вы их можете выстирать совершенно спокойно, в щадящем себя режиме, вывернув изображение наизнанку. Гладить нежно, прикрыв надпись бумажкой. Раскаленный утюг здесь неуместен, а легкое поглаживание любимой руки - подойдет в любом температурном режиме. 
4.УТИЛИЗАЦИЯ.  Если вы когда-нибудь решите расстаться с "трусами" - не выбрасывайте их в окно, так как они могут попасть на детскую площадку, или на ветви деревьев. Не рекомендуется также использовать использованные трусы в качестве тряпки для стирания пыли или мытья посуды, их нельзя сжигать, топить в речке, луже, унитазе и любом другом водоеме во избежание экологического загрязнения. Рекомендуем для утилизации воспользоваться любым мешком для мусора. 
5. И В ЗАВЕРШЕНИЕ
Всем обладателем товара "Трусы" фирма-изготовитель «Рус- эротиктрус» никогда не терять хорошего настроения, творческого долголетия и, конечно, трусов.
Наверное, инструкции я зачитаю при вручении именно этих призов, как вы думаете?

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

> Для лотереи - расшифровка призов


1. Вам досталось лёгкое, эротическое, возбуждающее средство... Как вы думаете, что это? Беседа с "выигрывшим". трали -вали.... Вас обычно это возбуждает ? А потом достаёшь из  мешка большую, яркую клизму..... Взрыв смеха!
2. Вам досталась идеальная пара. Человечество бьётся миллионы лет и не может сформулировать, какая она идеальная пара ? Оказывается, так всё просто... Кто скажет, что Ване досталась не идеальная пара, бросьте в меня чем нибудь... Достаёшь бутылку водки 0,3 и 1 разовый стакан. Он и она - идеальная пара ?
3. Вам досталось удовольствие на всю ночь. Как вы думаете, что это ? Опять трёп с гостями... Достаёшь пустышку...... :Ok:

----------


## solist64

*Женский армрестлинг(жесть)*
Спрашиваю у гостей изображая жестами армрестлинг, знают ли они, как называется этот вид спорта? Все знают однозначно. Следующий вопрос: "А как, по Вашему мнению, этот спорт мужской или женский. Ответы разные бывают. Первого ответившего мужчину назначаю судьей. А женщин(4 человека) на две команды. Потом прошу показать женщин свои руки и естественно увидев там маникюр, надеваю на них рукавицы. А на судью, объяснив что спорт это опасный - шлем! И дамы с особым рвением начинаю перетягивать "канат" - судью. Пойдет не в любой компании, надо смотреть по публике. У меня не было ни одной обиды н и разу, честно. Можно победившую пару разделить по разные стороны и устроить что-то типа финального поединка.
 Ну и для наглядности - *http://s50.radikal.ru/i128/0809/53/eadeee070b3c.jpg*

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*solist64*,
  а судья-это вы? или из гостей?

----------


## solist64

> Первого ответившего мужчину назначаю судьей.


Что-то ты, родная, не дочитала! Там ведь еще и фото есть.

----------


## Раюшка

> solist64,
> а судья-это вы? или из гостей?


Делать Серёже больше нечего - давать себя любимого на растерзание посторонним нетрезвым бабам...:biggrin::biggrin::tongue:

Пы.Сы. А конкурс скопировала себе в папочку... :Ok:

----------


## Инна Р.

> "Такое - только раз в году!!! Такой-то № целует тамаду!!!!!!!"


 :Ok: :biggrin: :Ok:  :Ok: Ой, Тань! Ну ты и придумщица! Не перестаю удивляться :flower: !

----------


## Инна Р.

> Кто играет в Малыша - подскажите, а может еще какие интерплитации есть?


Малышей сшила, и вчера на свадьбе поиграла, спасибо вам! Прошли отлично - я тщательно объяснила этим малышам, что их снимают для семейной хроники, поэтому их лица должны быть оч выразительными.Благодаря этому - они такое изображали:biggrin:! Это был конкурс для молодых - кто быстрее оденет и накормит деток. Кормили бананом, невеста победила, похвалили ее и попросила малышей порадовать родителей - потанцевать для них (т.к. ходить детки не умеют еще, танцевали ручками и личиком,) под Губки бантиком - такое выписывали! А потом фотосессия,Жалко фоток нету, я фотик не брала! Всем спасибо за подсказки :flower: !

----------


## KAlinchik

*innca*,
 Ин, не пойму, чего ты опасаешься при работе в ресторане?!:eek:
Ты ж такая умничка, такая обояшка, с фантазией у тебя всё в порядке,так что мне кажется, твои волнения напрасны!

----------


## Раюшка

Предлагаю вот какую темку для обсуждения.
Помните, Марина (Сара) выкладывала конкурс с прищепками, суть такова - на каждого мужчину надевают по 10 прищепок, затем под музыку они должны их стряхнуть (руками не снимать ни в коем случае!). Я попробовала дома такой трюк и поняла, что семь потов сойдёт с участников, пока они стряхнут прищепки (если стряхнут вообще). Поэтому у меня вопрос: чем можно заменить прищепки? Или купить совсем слабые прищепки, которые хозяйки для их прямого назначения не используют, потому что они (прищепки) ничего не держат?

И ещё. Посмотрела сегодня диск одной ведущей, она проводила игру "Пигмалионы". Выбрала из зала трёх мужчин и вручила им газеты, попросив методом выщипа "изваять" идеальную, с точки их зрения, женщину. (Перед этим были вопросы, подводочка, естесссно, что вам нравится во внешности женщины больше всего, на что в первую очередь обращаете внимание, бла-бла...). 
Знаете, если бы я послушала просто словесное описание конкурса, в жизни бы не подумала, что он может пройти весело. А увидела в действии - мне понравилось, "бумажные образы" женщин получились символичными и очень забавными - и у всех троих абсолютно разными...

----------


## Курица

*Раюшка*,
 вот мне такие и попались - большие, яркие- в упаковке аж 8 цветов на 20 прищепок, они такие- из чистой пластмассы, без проволочки-спиральки-зажима- то есть самое то, что доктор прописал!!! У моих отваливаются будь здоров! :Aga: 
За_ Пигмалионов_ спасибо, в субботу попробую - отпишусь!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ты ж такая умничка, такая обояшка, с фантазией у тебя всё в порядке,так что мне кажется, твои волнения напрасны!


Алина, я совсем не умею играть в простые конкурсы, там где надо комментировать прикольно, вот переодевалки мне проще - главное объяснить что к чему и дальше все, как по маслу. И просто говорить совсем не умею - если заранее не заготовила и не выучила. Может даже и умею - но не говорю (шаг в право - шаг влево, не больше) А в ресторане всетаки надо разговорным жанром брать и конкурсы должны не на напряге гостей быть веселыми, а на комментах ведущего. Как меня называли в агенстве во все их рекламах - Я- семейная тамада:biggrin:! Разговорный жанр совсем не мой формат:redface:! Вот и боюсь... уже до бессоницы добоялась, блин!:frown:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*innca*,
Во всём нужна тренировка. Научишься. Тамадить тоже когда-то, наверное. не умела. А сейчас вон, ого-го!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вот и боюсь... уже до бессоницы добоялась, блин!


Ин, ты это брось! Ты ж ни разу не пробовала, а вдруг ты именно в этом асс?!
И завязывай с бессоницей:говори себе, как аутотреннинг- я самая лучшая, и я ничего не боюсь! Не забывай, что мысли материальны, как думаешь, так и будет!
Удачи тебе во всем! Я за тебя кулачки держать буду

----------


## Анюша

> Вот и боюсь... уже до бессоницы добоялась, блин!


не надо так бояться:eek: я тоже всегда всего боюсь, а мой муж всегда говорит мне такую маленькую, но помогающую глупость: "какой толк бояться, если все равно все хорошо получается в итоге"




> И просто говорить совсем не умею - если заранее не заготовила и не выучила.


у меня что-то похожее тоже есть, но вот последнее время за собой замечаю, что как-то быстрее, точнее и импровизационнее слова стали находиться и муж стал подмечать... Просто ничего на месте стоять не может, все развивается, и способность говорить тоже развивается, не смотря на то, что вы этого не замечаете, так что доверяйте сами себе, потому как у вас есть все и опыт, и навыки, и знание и желание, а с таким букетом не хорошо получиться просто не может!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Просто ничего на месте стоять не может, все развивается, и способность говорить тоже развивается, не смотря на то, что вы этого не замечаете, так что доверяйте сами себе, потому как у вас есть все и опыт, и навыки, и знание и желание, а с таким букетом не хорошо получиться просто не может!!!!!


Анютка, это - 100% :Ok:

----------


## Donald

> она проводила игру "Пигмалионы". Выбрала из зала трёх мужчин и вручила им газеты, попросив методом выщипа "изваять" идеальную, с точки их зрения, женщину. (Перед этим были вопросы, подводочка, естесссно, что вам нравится во внешности женщины больше всего, на что в первую очередь обращаете внимание, бла-бла...). 
> Знаете, если бы я послушала просто словесное описание конкурса, в жизни бы не подумала, что он может пройти весело. А увидела в действии - мне понравилось, "бумажные образы" женщин получились символичными и очень забавными - и у всех троих абсолютно разными...


ААААААА!!!!!! КаЙФ!!! Господа, это же кайф, когда раз в пятилетку находишь что-то новое для себя!

----------


## Donald

Пардон, прозвучало как то напыщено, что ли! Я имею ввиду, канешшшшна, (я  - НЕ гуру!!!) что-то реально исполнибельное из "игрушек"...

----------


## Инна Р.

> ААААААА!!!!!! КаЙФ!!! Господа, это же кайф, когда раз в пятилетку находишь что-то новое для себя!


Из той же серии, но может вы это знаете - Нужно предложить мужчинам на скорость смять газету одной рукой в кулак, а еще лучше в пустую бутылку запихать.  Вот это как раз те конкурсы, где нужны комментарии - помогите мне фантазию развить, хоть чуть - чуть... Как это мжно прокомментировать.:redface:

----------


## Djazi

> Девечки, мальчикм, хочу сшить малыша на ткани ( как недавно Дюймовочка нашу ссылку выставила на видеоролик) и вот у меня вопрос возник - чем этого малыша в условиях банкета кормить? Кашу не понесешь специально, йогуртом мужика кормить - тоже не в тему, наверное, может бананом? Будет ли это прикольно? 
> Кто играет в Малыша - подскажите, а может еще какие интерплитации есть?
> __________________


Инна,  а я завтра  буду первый раз использовать этого малыша на Юбилее. Кормить будем, йогуртом , бананом и как подсказала жена юбиляра, она принесёт кашу, которая заваривается водой , моментальную. Проведу, расскажу и фотки выставлю. Такое красивенькое  получилось покрывало:smile: Дома  вчера нафоткали дочкиного парня, но он не хочет, чтобы его в инет выставляли, а то  бы  я сейчас закачала:wink:.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Проведу, расскажу и фотки выставлю.


Ждем! Правда ты слишком решила своего малыша закормить! Я только банан скормила, в ладушки поиграли, на дудке подудели и личиками и иручками станцевали. Хорошая веселушка, но мне нужно для свадеб в качестве соревнования продумать получше! Одеть, накормить - это очень быстро, а что еще? Рисовать - боюсь маркерами лялечек запачкают, поить из ложечки - то же заляпают, может из кубиков что собрать... пока ломаю голову!

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

[QUOTE=Раюшка]
И ещё. Посмотрела сегодня диск одной ведущей, она проводила игру "Пигмалионы". Выбрала из зала трёх мужчин и вручила им газеты, попросив методом выщипа "изваять" идеальную, с точки их зрения, женщину. (Перед этим были вопросы, подводочка, естесссно, что вам нравится во внешности женщины больше всего, на что в первую очередь обращаете внимание, бла-бла...).
Раюшка! Вспомнила, в молодости играли в такую игру: несколько игроков ,брали газету, читали  заголовки статей. И всё это для того, чтобы  придумать название картины,на которой изображен половой акт. Попробуйте  сами, не пожалеете.  Всегда лежали!!!   :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Djazi*,
 Олечка, мне тоже кажется, что с кашей может быть перебор, разве что только пару ложек...
Он ведь уже не голодный будет.
Йогурт или банан-лучший вариант

----------


## KAlinchik

> в молодости играли в такую игру: несколько игроков ,брали газету, читали заголовки статей. И всё это для того, чтобы придумать название картины,на которой изображен половой акт. Попробуйте сами, не пожалеете. Всегда лежали!!!


Можно суть подробней, т.к. не очень поняла

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Ну,эта игра, мне кажется не для большой компании, а камерная. Сказать :" В нашем музее известный художник Сидоров выставил картину, с изображением красивого полового  акта. Но название картины ещё нет. И он объявил конкурс на лучшее название картины. Вот сейчас вам предстоит поучаствовать в этом конкурсе, даёшь  игроку газету, чем она будет серьезнее, тем прикольнее получатся названия. И каждый по очереди вычитывает названия статей из своей газеты, ну например (первое пришедшее на ум) "Встреча глав государств прошла  без галстуков" У меня сейчас нет перед собой газеты. Порой такие нежданные названия ! Надо просто представить картину(мысленно) и взять газету.

----------


## Раюшка

> Раюшка! Вспомнила, в молодости играли в такую игру: несколько игроков ,брали газету, читали заголовки статей. И всё это для того, чтобы придумать название картины,на которой изображен половой акт. Попробуйте сами, не пожалеете. Всегда лежали!!!


Любаша, чегой-то не догоняю я... Можно поконкретнее - для "особо одарённых"...:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> "Пигмалионы". Выбрала из зала трёх мужчин и вручила им газеты, попросив методом выщипа "изваять" идеальную, с точки их зрения, женщину.


Провела сегодня на юбилее (мужчине 60 лет), причем раздала по газете ВСЕМ присутствующим мужчинам. ЭТО БЫЛО ЧТО-ТО!!!!! при кажущейся простоте задания и "простецкости" конкурса - получились тааакие шедевры!!!Причем трое из мужчин "изваяли" выщипыванием настоящие женскиесилуэты с извечным 90*60*90:biggrin:, то остальные почему-то, не сговариваясь, повыщипывали  из газеты(а это была обычная "Комсомолка") дэвушек с фотографий...Типа "вырезали" вручную фото девушек из газеты.Но это тоже было здорово, п.ч. я все шедевры на липкие ценники приекрепила к барной стойке, и каждый Пигмалион "защищал" свое произведение искусства...
Проведите - не пожалеете!!!

----------


## Ксю-ша

*Курица*,



> все шедевры на липкие ценники приекрепила к барной стойке, и каждый Пигмалион "защищал" свое произведение искусства...
> Проведите - не пожалеете!!!


Танюш, и кому в итоге достался кубок? Или джентльмены просто ушли домой,  каждый со своей "идеальной женщиной"?  :Ha: 
И интересно, как они "защищали" выщипанную из газеты фотографию красотки, называя ее своим идеалом...при наличии живых жен?!:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, и кому в итоге достался кубок? Или джентльмены просто ушли домой,  каждый со своей "идеальной женщиной"? 
> И интересно, как они "защищали" выщипанную из газеты фотографию красотки, называя ее своим идеалом...при наличии живых жен?!


*Ксю*, я не делала акцента на ИДЕАЛЕ при инструкции перед конкурсом - просила просто выщипать ту женскую фигуру, которая им кажется очаровательной... А призы были за 3 места- портреты самого красивого в мире человека(зеркальце карманное - разных размеров. Зва 1 место- побольше, 2- чуть меньше, 3- маленькое простейшее...)

----------


## alevtino4ka

Не знаю, может повторюсь, но пролистав множество страниц из темы (конечно не все), подобного не нашла. Может кому пригодится.

Конкурсы на танцевальных вечерах

1. Выявить самого молодого участника вечера и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Киндерсюрприз".
2. Выявить самого старшего по возрасту участника вечера и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Мои года - моё богатство".
3. Выявить девушку с самой тонкой талией и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Осиная талия".
4. Выявить девушку в самой короткой юбке и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Набедренная повязка".
5. Выявить девушку на самых высоких каблуках и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Мне сверху видно всё".
6. Выявить самого загорелого человека и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Шоколадка".
7. Выявить девушку со множеством различных украшений и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Сокровищница"
8. Выявить именинника и и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Ангел мой".
9. Выявить самого веснушчатого человека и вручить рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") в номинации "Солнечный поцелуй".
При проведении подобных мини-конкурсов задача ведущего: пригласить на сцену несколько претендентов, с юмором, с помощью зрителей выбрать победителя и повесить ему на шею рисованную "медаль" ("Звезду") с соответствующими рисунком номинации.

----------


## alevtino4ka

Одень даму
Каждая женщина держит в правой руке скрученную в клубок ленту. Мужчина губами берет кончик ленты и, не прикасаясь руками, обматывает лентой женщину. Выигрывает тот, у кого наряд получится удачнее, или тот, кто быстрее справится с заданием.

Люблю - не люблю
Ведущий просит всех гостей, сидящих за столом, назвать две части тела: что они любят и что не любят у соседа справа. Например: "У своего соседа справа я люблю ухо и не люблю плечо". После того, как все называют это, ведущий просит всех поцеловать то, что они любят, и укусить то, что они не любят. Минута бурного смеха Вам обеспечена.

Серенады
Напишите на бумажных сердечках первые строки песен о любви и предложите каждому из гостей допеть тот куплет песни, первая строка которой ему досталась.

Покорми любимого-1
Гости разбиваются по парам. В каждой паре - мужчина и женщина. Задача каждой пары - совместными усилиями без помощи рук развернуть и съесть конфету, которую даст ведущий. Пара, сделавшая это первой, побеждает.

Покорми любимого-2
Гости делятся на пары. В каждой - мужчина и женщина. Перед каждой парой в нескольких метрах находятся тарелки с мороженым. Задача женщин - взять ложку, подчерпнуть мороженое и, взяв ложку за черенок губами, аккуратно вернуться к своему партнёру и покормить его, не выпуская ложки изо рта. Пара, первая съевшая мороженое, побеждает.

----------


## skomorox

дублирую просьбу и здесь:
объясните мне, что это за игра "Музыкальный паравоз"? Как в неё играют и под какую музыку?

----------


## Sens

Придумала конкурс, едучи в забитой маршрутке:
две команды по несколько человек, все поднимают руки, держутся за трубу или швабру. Крайнему в зубы печенько - он должен передать его следующему со словами: "передайте, пожалуйста, за проезд"

----------


## Курица

*Sens*,



> Крайнему в зубы печенько - он должен передать его следующему со словами: "передайте, пожалуйста, за проезд"


Конкурс :Ok: , но санэпидстанция ЯВНО будет против...:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> Придумала конкурс, едучи в забитой маршрутке:
> две команды по несколько человек, все поднимают руки, держутся за трубу или швабру. Крайнему в зубы печенько - он должен передать его следующему со словами: "передайте, пожалуйста, за проезд"
> __________________


:biggrin::biggrin:
Ну, Аня, ты даёшь... У обычных людей во время езды в забитой маршрутке только нецензурные слова на ум приходят, а тебе - конкурсы... Что значит творческая, неординарная личность... :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Гости делятся на пары. В каждой - мужчина и женщина. Перед каждой парой в нескольких метрах находятся тарелки с мороженым. Задача женщин - взять ложку, подчерпнуть мороженое и, взяв ложку за черенок губами, аккуратно вернуться к своему партнёру и покормить его, не выпуская ложки изо рта. Пара, первая съевшая мороженое, побеждает


 А проигравшая пара гоняется за ведущим, чтоб дать ему подзатыльник за испачканные мороженым наряды...

----------


## manja

Игра “Музыкальная шкатулка”.
1.	Песня о зеленом насаждении, приходящем в гости к людям один раз в году. (В лесу родилась елочка) 
2.	Песня о ленивом мальчике с большой ложкой. (Антошка) 
3.	Песня о безразличии к погодным условиям при наличии рядом надежных людей. (Если с другом вышел в путь) 
4.	Песня о выражении лица, от которого всем становится, теплей. (Улыбка) 
5.	Песня о “белогривых лошадках”, на которых нельзя прокатиться. (Облака) 
6.	Песня большого оптимиста о небольших неприятностях. (Песня Кота Леопольда) 
7.	Песня о путешествии на льдине в поисках мамы. (Песенка Мамонтенка)

----------


## solist64

Прием «окулиста»

В наше время люди наконец-то стали следить за своим здоровьем. И сейчас мы с вами устроим некоторое подобие медосмотра. 
(приглашаются два участника)
Сейчас мы проверим  проверим зрение, а заодно и соберем молодым в подарок по букетику цветов. Пациенты готовы. Так! Хорошо! Сейчас мы опробуем на вас высокоэффективный   метод проверки остроты зрения.  Аппараты!

Берутся  «трубоскопы»(это обыкновенные колпаки в виде конуса с  обрезанной верхушкой, обрезанной так, чтобы была дырочка размером с «пятак») и показывается, как ими пользоваться( Они надеваются на лицо так, чтобы смотреть можно было через маленькую дырочку, крепятся при помощи обыкновенной бельевой резинки)

Этот аппарат, называемый «трубоскоп». Ваша задача, надев его,  собрать как можно больше объектов своего цвета за одну  минуту.  
У вас – малиновые и красные цветочки,  а у вас (к другому участнику) - желтые и оранжевые. 

Приготовить аппараты к работе!

По «гонгу» участники начинают искать цветы. Время засекается и по окончании минуты дает тот же «гонг».

Прекрасно! Подсчитайте цветочки.

----------


## tatusya

> Одеть, накормить - это очень быстро


У меня малыш просыпается, делает потягуси, потом зарядку под музыку. После умывается, вытирается носовичком. Потом при просмотре маминой спальни внезапно видет губнушку. Красит губы. Затем идет в кухню видит папину недопитую рюмочку, выпивает и начинает петь. Знаю, что многие подумают, что как же -это ребенок.Но если не думать, а пробывать получается смешно. Кашу и бананы провожу, но не всегда.

----------


## manja

А давайте сделаем как в игре “Звездный час”! Возьмем карточки с номерами и раздадим их игрокам, только будет у нас уже не “Звездный час” а “Цветочный час” (за правильно поднятую карточку игроки получают жетоны в виде ромашки).

На Востоке родилась легенда об этом цветке, в котором заключено счастье. Никому не удалось раскрыть бутон, но вдруг ребенок на руках матери засмеялся и он распустился (тюльпан).

У этого цветка много имен – балаболки, звонцы, бубны, неботочки, но во всех этих названиях звучит любовь к нему. В самом облике этого цветка и в названии слышится нежная музыка (колокольчик).

У этого цветка существует у нас на родине множество названий: ветродуйка, пустодуйка, летучка, пухлянка (одуванчик).

Этот комнатный цветок входит в семейство тутовых, давшее миру множество культурных растений. Это и шелковица, дающая корм для тутового шелкопряда, и бумажное дерево, из коры которого изготавливают прочную бумагу, и хлебное дерево (фикус).

Есть легенда, что этот цветок был превращен в цветок за то, что увидел свое отражение в реке, влюбился в него и умер от… любви к себе. В переносном смысле этот цветок – образ самовлюбленного, любующегося собой человека. Он один из первых расцветает в наших садах (нарцисс).

----------


## Очарование

Девочки! У меня давно в закромах есть игра для свидетелей старинная правда, но она мне нравится! Про крестики нолики!!! Т.е. мне нарвится сама идея, а вот текст, который там дан-ужасен........ особенно про постель и про "показать разных мест", да и про "своих не заводить детей" кошмар просто!!! Решила спросить, может кто проводит эту игру или проводил, с другими словами??? 

Вот вариант, что есть у меня:

На жизни беззаботной ставьте крест..
(Свидетель начиная игру, ставит в одной из клеток крестик.)

От дней беспечных остается нуль..
(Теперь свидетельница ставит нолик там, где она хочет.)

Чтоб жених не знал других невест,
На жизни холостяцкой ставим крест.

А коль жена в командировке,
Свидетельнице можно ловко
Прибрать, сготовить, постирать,
А вот постель... Не занимать! 

Коль будет занят муж до ночи,
Свидетель, как бы, между прочим,
Жене покажет много мест
Веселых шумных... Что здесь? - Крест!
Свидетели клянутся снова,
Коль будут дети, то готовы
За папу с мамой сыграть роль.
Своих пока не заводить. Здесь - ноль!
Коль не пойдут дела их в гору,
То помогать им будет впору.
Создайте свой "Какой-нибудь Банк-Инвест",
На жизни бедной ставим – крест!

А если все ж заголодают,
Вдруг заболеют, похудают,
И перейдут на хлеб, на соль.
В поддержку их в желудках? - Ноль! 

Последнюю клетку заполняют под слова:

Так пусть живут жених с невестой,
Идут всегда на первом месте!
Пускай живут, потерь не зная,
И с каждым годом веселей!
Пусть стаж семейный исчисляют
При помощи десятков и нолей.

Красным выделила, что на мой взгляд кошмарно!!!

----------


## Раюшка

*Очарование*,
 если мне не изменяет память, эту игру когда-то Вета выставляла. Мож, спросишь у неё в личке? А то иди знай, когда она в эту темку зайдёт...

Пы. Сы. Я себе копировала, сохранила, но пользоваться не приходилось.

----------


## Pина

Всем привет! 
Купила огромные надувные мечи. И хочется мне использовать их во время воровства невесты. Чтоб жених одев на себя шлем и кольчугу, сев на лихого коня, сражался с похитителем-драконом (к примеру). Если победит, невесту отдают без выкупа, а если - нет, то шафер с дружкой еще какой-нибудь выкуп платят. Но вот в чем бой должен заключаться - не могу придумать. Помогите.

----------


## Инна Р.

РИНА, я в такую игру играла, но потом мне надоело коней надувать - кони большие надувные фольгированные - к ноге сражающихся на прищепку цепляла шарик сердечком, пока звучит музыка они должны месится на мечах, музыка замолкает - кто вперед растопчет противника (т.е. шарик). Некоторые с удовольствием месятся - тогда игра проходит весело, некоторые не слушают музыку и сразу кидаются растоптать шарик, тогда конкурс за секунду проходит и не интересно . Поэтому объяснять надо очень четко и если топтать начали раньше времени объявлять фальшстарт, цеплять новые шарики и все с начала - иначе не интересно! Попробуй!:smile:

А у меня такой вопрос возник - есть конкурс, где учасники должны рекламировать предмет, который они не видят - а зрителям этот предмет нужно показать за спиной "рекламщика". С хорошими комментами этот конкурс проходит хорошо, если подобраны интересные предметы для рекламирования. Я играла с сушоным лещем, большим пупсом и скалкой. Если девушке достается рекламировать леща - то мне нравится. Можно задавать вопросы, давать подсказки и т.д. Но цель - не отгадать предмет, а прорекламировать его. Все хорошо - но мне хочется подобрать такие предметы, которые изначально будут смешными. Лещ куда ни шло, а остальные мне не нравятся... Может у кого возникнут идеи - какие предметы изначально смешны для этого конкурса??? :Oj:

----------


## Анюша

> какие предметы изначально смешны для этого конкурса???


предметы с подтекстом....
Возможно, должны быть смешны не сами предметы, а их вид...
Например, гигантская соска, надувной пульт от телевизора и т.п.

----------


## Очарование

> Я себе копировала, сохранила, но пользоваться не приходилось.


РАЮШКА, ЧТО КОПИРОВАЛА ЭТУ ИГРУ С ДРУГИИМ СЛОВАМИ????:eek:

----------


## Марья

> Знаю, что многие подумают, что как же -это ребенок.


Наташ, а что здесь такого? лично я свою первую рюмку попробовала именно так, в 4 года глотнула водочки из недопитой рюмки... До сих пор для родителей повод для воспоминаний....:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> У меня малыш просыпается, делает потягуси, потом зарядку под музыку. После умывается, вытирается носовичком. Потом при просмотре маминой спальни внезапно видет губнушку. Красит губы. Затем идет в кухню видит папину недопитую рюмочку, выпивает и начинает петь. Знаю, что многие подумают, что как же -это ребенок.Но если не думать, а пробывать получается смешно. Кашу и бананы провожу, но не всегда.


 а вообще в голову в связи с этим пришло.... помните, какое дети делают лицо, когда пробуют что-то незнакомое? и это незнакомое оказывается очень вкусным? губки бантиком и так тщательно губешки облизывают, чтобы ни капельки не уронить... А если не вкусное? сразу язык вываливают, успевай ловить... А когда что-нибудь кислое? мордашку так перекривят - уржешься... А когда в самый ответственный момент на горшке? выражение такого экстаза... аж глазенки закатываются....



> Но вот в чем бой должен заключаться - не могу придумать. Помогите.


у меня жених со свидетелем борются с предполагаемыми жизненными трудностями. Только не в образе рыцаря, а в образе "нашего" парня в буденновке. А "жизненные трудности" в рогатых касках буржуинов... так же сабельки, лошади, музычка из Неуловимых мстителей и..... "Ничто нас в жизни не сможет вышибить из седла!!!"

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/294109m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/292061m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Почитала- очень понравился стиль изложения...Диоген-то где???Или - Иннусе - может быть - в ресторан...Главное(я на своих знакомых-близких-родных примерила - попадание 95%!!!)

*О знаках Зодиака….	
Автор - Ирина Лебедева
*
Овны - Много энергии и сердце - пламенный мотор. Прямолинейные: хотите 
узнать о себе правду, спросите Овна - Овен придет, и скажет (Как АБ 
Пугачева - тоже, кстати, Овен). Я ко всем известным мне представителям 
этого знака в общем тепло отношусь - хотя бы потому, что у них нет 
привычки пакостить у людей за спиной, нет. Овны, если им что-то не по 
нраву, зазвездят вам прямо в лоб. И в глаз. И в челюсть... - Потому что 
много энергии и сердце - пламенный мотор...

Тельцы  - Имхо-  самый ревнивый знак. Любят вкусно поесть и 
красивые шмотки. Хозяйственные... Их упертость может достать кого 
угодно: "если я чего решил - выпью обязательно", и здравый смысл им не 
помеха.

Близнецы - Мужчинам этого знака доверять стремно - у них семь пятниц на 
неделе и вообще... Но поболтать с ними всегда интересно. А вот мои 
знакомые девушки-близняшки все сплошь спортсменки-комсомолки-красавицы: 
все откуда-то знают, все непонятно как успевают... Но только их хрен 
поймаешь где.

Раки - Превыше всего ценят семейные ценности. Мужчины-Раки - типа 
тонкие натуры, и типа бездушная мясорубка этого мира смертельно калечит 
их хрустальные души, бла-бла-бла... Девушки - домовитые, вкуснно 
готовят и просто повернуты на собственной внешности нет, подождите-ка, 
сейчас красиво скажу: проявляют бескомпромисный перфекционизм во всем, 
что касается их внешнего вида (Вот правда: еще не встречала ни разу 
Ракиню и чтоб она без маникюра была или с прической а-ля Катя Пушкарева 
- это нонсенс вообще...)	

Львы - "Потому что надо готовится ко встрече со звездами! Меня бесит 
твоя розовая кофточка, твои сиськи и вообще встала и вышла отсюда!.." - 
Короче, Львы - первые кандидаты на получение больничного листа по 
звездной болезни. Но честно, многим Львам можно (и нужно) простить эту 
их звезданутость, т.к. большинство из них по-царски великодушны и 
по-царски все остальное... а то и на кол посадят.	


Девы  - "Вот выгнать бы всех и зажить 
по-человечески и с котом..." - такова потаенная мечта всех, наверное, 
Дев. - У всех у них (т.е. у нас) в большей или меньшей степени 
наличествует социофобия (Девы превыше всего ценят "порядок вещей" 
(причем у каждой этот порядок свой), поэтому эти жуткие массы безумных 
людей, "которые все делают плохо и неправильно", т.е. не по порядку, 
Дев нервируют), и почему-то у большинства известных мне Дев непременно 
есть кошка/кот.	


Весы - С мужчинами этого знака у меня как-то не складывается. Потому 
что живут они с лозунгом "Кто похвалит меня лучше всех, тот получит 
большую конфету", а для меня это самый тяжкий мужской грех - желание 
всем без разбору нравиться...
Девченки-Весы милые и приятные собеседницы.	

Скорпионы- Это просто ого-го! Или ой-ей-ей! Или "не влезай - убъет!"... 
Короче, это может быть все, что угодно, но только не равнодушее. Скорпы 
воистину необыковенны: самый необыкновенный секс, или самые 
необыкновенные пакости... 
И знаете чего: бойтесь таких  девочек-припевочек белокурых и в розовом, если они Скорпионы. Серьезно вам говорю - это и есть тот самый тихий омут, в котором водится 
черт- те -что...	

Стрельцы - авантюристы. Потомки великих кочевников: живут в 
самолете-поезде-машине-резиновой лодке... И не пытайтесь объяснить 
Стрельцу, что такое верность - не поймет, и будет ржать над вами, как 
конь поручика Ржевского... - Одно слово: Кентавр.	

Козероги - я в последнее время просто в экстазе от этого знака.
. Что мне по настоящему нравится в них: верность данным 
обязательствам: пацан сказал - пацан сделал. Но: если "пацан" не 
сказал, то и не ждите никаких действий, даже если это вроде-как 
само-собой напрашивалось...

Водолей - обожаю их! С ними никогда не бывает скучно!.. Миллион идей, 
миллион тем... Однако, для создания семьи это далеко не самый легкий 
вариант.	

Рыбы - насчет Рыб могу сказать только, что все, что про них написано во 
всяких там гороскопах, сильно отличается от того,  что на самом деле...

----------


## лилечек

> А проигравшая пара гоняется за ведущим, чтоб дать ему подзатыльник за испачканные мороженым наряды...


 :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> РАЮШКА, ЧТО КОПИРОВАЛА ЭТУ ИГРУ С ДРУГИИМ СЛОВАМИ????
> __________________


Даша! Если тебе нужен другой текст,-то могу подумать и сварганить...
Что ,действительно проводить будешь?

----------


## багира

Добрый вечер!Хочу обратиться за помощью ко всем форумчанам...вела я тут свадебку,и в перерыве подошла ко мне девушка и начала рассказывать о своей не очень получившейся свадьбе.Но был, гововорит такой конкурс ,что все забыли о проколах тамады и смеялись до упаду.Конкурс называется "Любовь с первого взгляда",так как девушка была весёлом состоянии она не смогла объяснить все тонкости конкурса.Вот что я поняла....Выбирают четырех мужчин,отправляют передеваться в женщин (англичанка -вся строгая и в очках,францужинка-манерная ,русская с косами и в сарафане,американка -в купальнике с шестом.)Выбираю ещё четырёх мужчин они садяться в зале и ждут своих девушек.каждая девушка появляется после загадки ,кто из мужчин отгодает ,тому и достаётся та или иная девушка,а потом пары боряться между собой,по одному короткому заданию,в финал выходят две пары,они боряться за суппер приз.
Так вот ....подскажите как всё это обыграть ,может кто помнит эту передачу ,в чём она заключалась,какие задания можно придумать для пар,какие загадки,чтобы было весело и не затянуто..Может попробуем что-то вместе сочинить?Как?Я надеюсь на помощь...

----------


## manja

вот что нашла в недрах интернета....

можно дать определение любви с первого взгляда с точки зрения мужчины....

Он полюбил ее с первого взгляда. 
Со второго взгляда он понял, что без нее он никто. 
С третьего - что она его разорит. 
С четвертого - что контакт с нею разрушит его семью. 
С пятого - что она отнимет у него все свободное время. 
С шестого он понял, что опоздал, и ею овладел другой. 
Тогда он бросил на нее прощальный взгляд и, не оглядываясь, пошагал прочь. 
Покупка автомашины была отложена до лучших времен.

----------


## manja

*Смешные афоризмы про любовь [Прикольные афоризмы] *  

можно использовать в программе игровой "любовь с первого взгляда..."
которую придумаем 

Любовь - это дырка от сердечного бублика.

Однолюб - это тот мужчина, который может сделать несчастной только одну девушку.

Они жили долго и счастливо, пока не узнали, что другие живут дольше и счастливей.

С точки зрения геометрии любовный треугольник возможен лишь в том случае, когда один из его углов - 'тупой'.

Сила притяжения женского тела сильнее, чем сила отталкивания мужского разума.

Стоит только захотеть и любая женщина будет у ваших ног. Главное - точно попасть в челюсть.

Я люблю тебя! Я буду любить тебя и в печали, и в радости до самой свадьбы!

Библия учит любить ближнего своего, а Кама Сутра объясняет, как именно...

Вот так мы с тобой и оказались по разные стороны одного презерватива.

Вы не узнаете, что такое настоящая любовь до тех пор, пока не захотите от нее избавиться.

Любовь - это заблуждение, которым одна женщина отличается от другой.

Любовь - это такое волшебное чувство, когда тебе кажется, что ты взлетаешь всё выше и выше, к облакам. А потом наступает просветление, и понимаешь, что ты находишься в облаках, а парашют забыл на земле.

Любовь помогает убить время; время помогает убить любовь.

Любовь является формой временного сумасшествия, излечимой только браком.

Мужчина, который любит женщину очень сильно, прости её выйти за него замуж, т.е. изменить своё имя, бросить свою работу, рожать и воспитывать его детей, ждать его, когда он приходит с работы, переезжать с ним в другой город, когда он меняет работу. Трудно себе представить, чего бы он потребовал от женщины, которую не любит.

Ничто так не экономит время и деньги, как взаимная любовь с первого взгляда.

Дураки от несчастной любви стреляются. Умные пишут стихи. Самые умные не влюбляются.

Если человек говорит, что он вас любит, это ещё не значит, что он любит только вас.

Любить - это значит говорить 'я сожалею' каждые 5 минут.


Любовь - это всё. И это всё, что мы о ней знаем.

Я помню страшное мгновенье: передо мной явилась ты.

----------


## Глюк

> проводила игру "Пигмалионы". Выбрала из зала трёх мужчин и вручила им газеты, попросив методом выщипа "изваять" идеальную, с точки их зрения, женщину. (Перед этим были вопросы, подводочка, естесссно, что вам нравится во внешности женщины больше всего, на что в первую очередь обращаете внимание, бла-бла...). 
> Знаете, если бы я послушала просто словесное описание конкурса, в жизни бы не подумала, что он может пройти весело. А увидела в действии - мне понравилось, "бумажные образы" женщин получились символичными и очень забавными - и у всех троих абсолютно разными...


А я по такому же принципу на юбилеях уже давно провожу конкурс творческий, как говориться, с ходу, чтобы паузу заполнить. Предлагаю всем желающим, пока у других перекурчик случается, взять обычную бумажную салфетку и "выгрызть-выщипать" изнее портрет именинника! А потом выставка-дефиле с готовыми работами... Такие "шедевры" получаются,и самое интересное, все пытаются найти реальное сходство с огригиналом!!! И, таки, находят!
А газета всегда пачкает руки... И если уж использовать бумагу, то уж специальную ...

----------


## Gavrila

...по крайней мере на форуме ещё не видел такого конкурса.

Итак: Спрашиваю у гостей, как они считают, что главней в жизни - любовь или деньги? Деньги - кричат одни! Любофф - орут другие! Деньги за любовь - скандируют третьи! Любовь за деньги - не умолкают четвёртые! Предлагаю узнать ответ на этот же вопрос у молодых. Они конечно говорят, что любофф. Здорово, говорю я, а давайте проверим? Прошу у них один из конвертов с деньгами, которые им подарили, показываю всем (ну так тихонечно), что в конверте лежит внушительная сумма и предлагаю особо впечатлительным и слабонервным покинуть помещение, потому что то, что сейчас может произойти, самым пагубным способом скажется на их здоровье и пошатнёт разум! Вообщем довожу любопытство гостей до маразматического состояния! Все ждут развязки и соответственно никто из зала не уходит. :) 

Потом в зловещей тишине я предлагаю молодым порвать этот конверт с деньгами, тем самым доказав, что любовь главенствует в их семье!!!!!! 

Тут такое начинается!!!!!! Мама дорогая!!!! У людей шок!!!! Кричат, что так нечестно, ты че, офигел, дайте нам эти деньги (это самые цензурные выражения :)))

Вообщем молодые, чуть помявшись и посовещавшись, берут двумя руками за конверт и рвут его пополам................ Финита ля комедия!  

И я конечно начинаю их нахваливать всячески, что любовь сильнее и т.д. Звучат фанфары! Гости скандируют ура и горько!   А потом ещё и песенку подходяшшую и в пляс! 

Вот. Мож кто делает так же?

----------


## KAlinchik

*Gavrila*,
 я не поняла-конверт реально от гостей или подсунутый тобой?

----------


## Gavrila

ну конечно молодые мне подыгрывают...))) Деньги - ксерокопия, конверт правда настоящий и очень похож на один из тех, которые гости обычно дарят. Ни один из гостей не знает что это так.

Конкурс очень хорошо проходит. И потом ещё долго некоторые крутят пальцем у виска: ну нифаге се молодые ваще сбрендили)))) Но зато запоминается этодействие навсегда. Только если будете делать, после того как молодые порвут конверт пополам вы у них быстренько эти половины заберите, чтобы они их на пол не кинули, а то у меня раз гости кинулись собирать порванные "деньги" с криками "из склеить можно и в банк отнести поменять"!!!! Вот тут то и может всплыть ваш обман!

----------


## KAlinchik

> ну конечно молодые мне подыгрывают...))) Деньги - ксерокопия, конверт правда настоящий и очень похож на один из тех, которые гости обычно дарят


Уф, как гора с плеч! Ты чё, Эдик, так шутить!Эдак пару -тройку инхфарктов на свадьбе добавишь!

----------


## Gavrila

> Уф, как гора с плеч! Ты чё, Эдик, так шутить!Эдак пару -тройку инхфарктов на свадьбе добавишь!


:biggrin: а ведь гости то не знают!!! вот в чем сила! но вроде инфарктов не было))) :biggrin:

Хотя совсем недавно был случай, когда молодёжь ну тупо забыла отксерить деньги и я это дело прошляпил((( так они порвали настоящие! Ей богу!

----------


## KAlinchik

> но вроде инфарктов не было)))


Всё в жизни когда-то бывает в первый раз! ТТТ, не дай Бог, конечно!

----------


## Gavrila

Шляпа
2 шляпы. 2 колоды карт.
Колоду карт по одной перекидать в шляпу. Можно оценивать по номиналу карт, можно по количеству.

Банка с монетами
Банка с водой, стаканчик. 5-ти рублёвые монеты (много)
3-х литровая банка с водой. Внутри стаканчик с монетами. Нужно опустить 5 рублей в воду так, что бы они попали в стакан. Именно не кидать, а отпускать ребром. 

Дуй!
2 колоды карт. 2 бутылки.
Hа стол ставится бутылка (водка, вино, коньяк и т.д.). Hа нее свеpху кладется колода каpт (лучше каpты новые или пластиковые). Задача игpающих - сдуть с колоды несколько каpт, но не всю колоду. Кто сдул всю колоду – проиграл!

РАЗМЕН
(2 однотысячных купюры)
В течение двух минут с помощью зрителей разбить купюру достоинством в тысячу рублей на как можно больше число мелких денег.

----------


## Gavrila

Пенальти.
На протяжении 11 метров через каждый метр ставится рюмка водки (20 грамм). Задание участника - проползти на четырех эту дистанцию, удерживая за шеей мяч, выпивая все содержимое на своем пути. В команду "зачислялся" тот, кто доходил до финиша и ронял мяч не более 3-х раз.

Попабол
Вызываются пары  М+Ж. Инвентарь: мяч. Девушке необходимо забить гол в ворота, ударяя по мячу попой. 

Сеятель хлопьев
Ведущий высыпает на землю хлопья кукурузные, а рядом ставит пустую коробку. Её надо поднять зубами, не касаясь руками пола. Если все игроки это сделали – коробку укорачивают на несколько сантиметров

----------


## skomorox

а деньги на домашних ксероксах не ксерятся, там защита стоит от этого действа незаконного. Проверено тысячу раз всеми знакомыми и мной лично на своём ксероксе! (опять же поправлюсь - это относиться к Германии, в России народные умельцы всё отксерят).:biggrin:

----------


## Gavrila

> а деньги на домашних ксероксах не ксерятся, там защита стоит от этого действа незаконного.


бедные вы...:frown:на что же вы там без ксероксов живёте? :smile:может из россии ксерокс прислать?  :Ok:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Зачем ксерить, если готовые копии в пачках продаются?
Людмила.

----------


## optimistka17

> Зачем ксерить, если готовые копии в пачках продаются?


 Копии имеют гриф "сувенир" и качеством бумаги уж больно сильно отличаются от настоящих. Для розыгрыша поэтому не очень-то и подходят...

----------


## skomorox

*Gavrila*,



> на что же вы там без ксероксов живёте? может из россии ксерокс прислать? 
> __________________


для тех, кто на Авторадио::cool:





> Проверено тысячу раз всеми знакомыми и мной лично на своём ксероксе!

----------


## manja

> для тех, кто на Авторадио:


оооооооооо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok: kuku

----------


## Gavrila

> Проверено тысячу раз всеми знакомыми и мной лично на своём ксероксе!


так Я и говорю, может российский ксерокс прислать? :wink: Он печатае оч храшо! :Ok:

----------


## Gavrila

> оооооооооо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!


ууууууууууууkuku

----------


## Gavrila

> Для розыгрыша поэтому не очень-то и подходят..


кстати, что это розыгрыш никто кроме молодых не знает

----------


## manja

> кстати, что это розыгрыш никто кроме молодых не знает


а что же это?
 :Pivo: без вот этого не разберемся...

----------


## Элен

> а деньги на домашних ксероксах не ксерятся, там защита стоит от этого действа незаконного. Проверено тысячу раз всеми знакомыми и мной лично на своём ксероксе! (опять же поправлюсь - это относиться к Германии, в России народные умельцы всё отксерят).:biggrin:


Я ксерила,совсем недавно. На Lexmark,ничего так получились,как настоящие. :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Dium

на обыкновенной бумаге  печатаем с двух сторон:))) все отлично выходит:biggrin: я на восьмое марта делала подарочный вариант для клиентов клуба :biggrin:

----------


## Gavrila

Dium - супер!  :Ok:  Предлагаю новую тему: Как вы подделываете деньги? Выкладывайте свои копии! Давайте богатеть вместе!!! :biggrin:


А кто объяснит, почему у меня не получается вставить изображение в сообщение?

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

надеюсь  это законно..а то что то не хочется сидеть))

----------


## Gavrila

> надеюсь  это законно..а то что то не хочется сидеть))


кто ж нас посадит? мы ж практически живые памятники искусства, лицедейства и прочего действа!.... а вообще я про тему то...того...пошутил. ))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Тут такое начинается!!!!!!


Мне кажется это такая провокация, которая многим гостям не дает покоя и портит настроение и все такое. Может, если б ты потом обман открывал и все поняли, что это розыгрыш - было бы лучше? Еще не прочла, что тебе девочки написали - но мне кажется, это неприятный момент. Похож на Янины обрезанные рубашки - и если не открыть обман, то вообще смысла нету это делать. Может я и не права - не любитель я такого адреналина!:redface:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Копии имеют гриф "сувенир" и качеством бумаги уж больно сильно отличаются от настоящих. Для розыгрыша поэтому не очень-то и подходят...


Люда, а если деньги, без грифа "сувенир" и для розыгрыша ПОДХОДЯТ - то это уже статья, по ней сидеть долго:biggrin:! Я на своих ксерокопиях всегда пишу - Реквизит :Aga: , так на всякий случай. Умные люди в погонах посоветовали:biggrin:.

----------


## Sens

Был реальный случай, когда свадьба на второй день весело ходила по рынку скупляться, и кто-то подсунул поддельные деньги. Продавец не проникся шуткой, вызвал милицию. Веселые гости были взяту под стражу на два часа.:eek:

----------


## Gavrila

> Может, если б ты потом обман открывал и все поняли, что это розыгрыш - было бы лучше?


нет...не надо...а пусть думают, что это правда! наоборот все потом подходят к молодым и офигивают)))) ...нормально все.

----------


## Марья

> Похож на Янины обрезанные рубашки - и если не открыть обман, то вообще смысла нету это делать. Может я и не права - не любитель я такого адреналина!


Инн, я только один раз делала этот Янин розыгрыш - Боже, что это было!!! Просто словами не передать... Это тааааакой адреналин... Но ты права, обман обязательно нужно открывать, потому что если бы я не отдала прилюдно пакет с настоящими рубашками, народ бы меня просто порвал за такой "житейский совет". А когда поняли, что это всего лишь розыгрыш, просто взрыв аплодисментов был. Короче, мой любимый резкий перепад эмоций....

----------


## romashakun

> Мне кажется это такая провокация, которая многим гостям не дает покоя и портит настроение и все такое. Может, если б ты потом обман открывал и все поняли, что это розыгрыш - было бы лучше? Еще не прочла, что тебе девочки написали - но мне кажется, это неприятный момент. Похож на Янины обрезанные рубашки - и если не открыть обман, то вообще смысла нету это делать. Может я и не права - не любитель я такого адреналина!:redface:


Согласна на все 100! Ой, еще хочется сказать спасибо за Яночкины рубашки. Для нашей провинции - это шок!!! Правда, скоро делать наверное уже не буду.  Город ведь маленький, и многие видели, но на выездах продолжу.

----------


## skomorox

*romashakun*,



> Ой, еще хочется сказать спасибо за Яночкины рубашки. Для нашей провинции - это шок!!!


что за рубашки? Которые футболки с надписями, запятыми - или что-то другое?

----------


## черника

Давным - давно прочитала загадку. Сколько ни загадывала её на свадьбах, без дополнительных подсказок отгадать никто не смог.
Что у женщины на теле,
У еврея на уме,
Применяется в хоккее
И на шахматной доске.
А вам слабо?!:tongue:

Ещё есть загадки из журнала "Мурзилка" тридцатилетней давности с налётом пошлинки (в  некоторых хорошо выпивающих компаниях проходит на "ура"). Надо?:smile:

----------


## skomorox

> Что у женщины на теле,
> У еврея на уме,
> Применяется в хоккее
> И на шахматной доске.
> А вам слабо?!


КОМБИНАЦИЯ!:wink:

----------


## optimistka17

> что за рубашки? Которые футболки с надписями, запятыми - или что-то другое?


Другое, совсем другое. Яна уже дважды рассказывала. Я не рискну пересказывать... Не получиться так вкусно...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ещё есть загадки из журнала "Мурзилка" тридцатилетней давности с налётом пошлинки (в  некоторых хорошо выпивающих компаниях проходит на "ура"). Надо?


Конечно надо!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> ...нормально все.


Ну опять же - на вкус и цвет... Я бы не рискнула! Адреналин может и нужен - но надо что б номер заканчивался если не 


> взрыв аплодисментов


, то хотя бы улыбками! Очень сомневаюсь, что после этой фишки кто то улыбнулся. А если нет - тогда зачем она?:redface:

----------


## черника

Загадки "А вы что подумали?"
1. Чтобы спереди погладить, нужно сзади полизать (почтовая марка)
2. Волос на волос, тело на тело, и начинается тёмное дело. (веки)
3. волосатая головка за щеку заходит ловко (зубная щётка)
4. возму его в руки, сожму его крепко, он станет упругим и твёрдым, как репка (снежок)
5. Если б не бабушкины лохматушки, мёрзли бы дедушкины колотушки (варежки)
6. Сзади подошёл, сунул и пошёл (тапки)
7. Беру двумя руками, сую между ногами (велосипед)
8. Встанет - до неба достанет (радуга)
9. Без рук, без ног - на бабу скок (коромысло)
10. Твёрдое в мягкое вставляется, и шарики рядом болтаются (серьги)

***********************
Без окон, без дверей, а внутри сидит еврей (Сара беременная)
В чём отличие между мужчиной и дорогим украшением? (дорогое украшение удовлетворяет женщину всегда)
В груди - пышная, в талии - узкая, в ногах - тощая (рюмка)
Весной веселит, летом холодит, осенью питает, зимой согревает (водка)
Что общего у туроператора и гинеколога? (они работают там, где другие отдыхают)

----------


## Инна Р.

> Загадки "А вы что подумали?"


К сожалению тут ТАКОЙ налет пошлинки :Oj: ...

----------


## optimistka17

> К сожалению тут ТАКОЙ налет пошлинки...


 Инна! А что ты хотела? Это подразумевалось... 
Я не очень представляю такие загадки из уст женщины... Да и не всякому мужчине они "к лицу..."

----------


## Gavrila

> то хотя бы улыбками! Очень сомневаюсь, что после этой фишки кто то улыбнулся. А если нет - тогда зачем она?


 А зря сомневаитесь! Вот как раз и взрывом апплодисментов это и заканчивается! ...так я ж не настаиваю...не делайте. 10000000 раз писали - как подать))) Удачи!

----------


## Gavrila

> многим гостям не дает покоя





> портит настроение


никогда не замечал)))
[QUOTE=innca]это неприятный момент[/QUOT
это только кажется)))



> смысла нету это делать


не совсем тактичная фраза))) вы же не видели...
Удачи!

----------


## Раюшка

Прочитав всё вышенаписанное, выскажу свой взгляд на эту тему:
а) Бутафорских денег - календариков, закладок и т.п. продаётся очень много, и стОят они дёшево, так что тонер для ксероксов тратить не стОит.
б) Я бы тоже в конце раскрыла "обман", чтобы гости не смотрели бы на меня как на врага народа.:smile:

То это, как тут принято говорить, ИМХО...

----------


## Инна Р.

> не совсем тактичная фраза))) вы же не видели...
> Удачи!


Не хотела обидеть, если не тактично - извиняюсь :Oj: ! Не обижайся - мы просто высказываем свое мнение. Скажу по другому - Я бы не сумела это обыграть, вот и все! :Aga:

----------


## Yalo

Люди добрые! позвольте узнать новичку о каких нарезочках шумят все массовики - затейники великой страны?

----------


## Вета

> Давным - давно прочитала загадку. Сколько ни загадывала её на свадьбах, без дополнительных подсказок отгадать никто не смог.
> Что у женщины на теле,
> У еврея на уме,
> Применяется в хоккее
> И на шахматной доске.
> А вам слабо?!:tongue:


А к чему такая загадка на свадьбе? Ну, отгадали-не отгадали, а дальше  что?....

----------


## romashakun

> *romashakun*,
> 
> что за рубашки? Которые футболки с надписями, запятыми - или что-то другое?


Это когда я режу ножницами рубашку у жениха! Ты не знаешь про этот розыгрыш? Напишу сегодня вечером.

----------


## Sarah

Люди добрые, 25 октября заказали день таможенника. Есть ли у кого какие-нить наметочки? Заранее большое вам мерси.

----------


## Ларисочка

Как вам такой конкурс из свежего номера "ЧРГ":
"Стройка".
Две-три дамы выстраивают пирамиду из кубиков. Побеждает та,чья пирамида оказалась выше. Кубики "покупаются" у ведущего:по одному предмету одежды за кубик.:eek: Кто рискнет первым? если.конечно,снять всю бижютерию,очки,обувь....может выйдет пирамидка...

----------


## Максимум

А ведущих мужчин все таки мало.скромность видимо обуревает-
Ладно даю простую наработку-дорогие ведущие сами знаете бывает вначале праздника сложно вывести компанию на первую танцевальную паузу,бывает,почти у многих(сидят солидные мужчины,скромные и трезвые дамы и т.д) -я это делаю так:" Милые дамы по аплодируйте-молодцы,а кому аплодируем?конечно себе красавицам и так и быть настоящим мужчинам,а когда мужчинам аплодируют-они торжественно красиво встают(встали),и если уж мужины встали возьмите за руку рядом сидящую даму,нежно расцелуйте эту ручку,с любовью посмотрите в глаза...и пригласите даму на прекрасный медленный танец!"( DJ сразу включает медляк)Срабатывает на все 100%и продолжают потом уже и другие танцы.

----------


## Максимум

[QUOTE=Donald;1557999]Знаете, ребята, а я при встрече предварительной вааще не обсуждаю игр. Дело в том, что я даже при своей загруженности не пользуюсь рекламой в СМИ, а работаю только по рекомендациям "Из уст - в уста". И поэтому говорю так: когда вам меня рекомендовали, что сказали? Хорошо было? Вот с вас, молодые - точное исполнение моего заказа (сувениры, реквизит некоторый, списки гостей и пр.) а с меня - ваше и гостей хорошее настроение и приятные впечатления! И не потому, что Я ТАКОЙ КРУТОЙ, а потому, что удивлять и радовать нужно не только гостей, но и молодых. И вообще, самих молодых и родителей я стараюсь вообще не загружать заданиями и развлекухой во время банкета.

----------


## Максимум

аналогично, я и на свадбах как и многие,ведущие,думаю отошли уже от дипломов молодым,указов,грамот.Вот что ,по моему мнению,составляет обязательные обычаи свадьбы:Встреча-каравай,бокалы,первый тост-горько,второй-слово родителям,родительский танец.Третий-любовь и фишки связанные с этим,четвертый-зажжение мамами семейный очаг,  через время первый танец молодых.....Остльное талант ведущего и настроение гостей

----------


## naatta

> Как вам такой конкурс из свежего номера "ЧРГ":
> "Стройка".
> Две-три дамы выстраивают пирамиду из кубиков. Побеждает та,чья пирамида оказалась выше. Кубики "покупаются" у ведущего:по одному предмету одежды за кубик. Кто рискнет первым? если.конечно,снять всю бижютерию,очки,обувь....может выйдет пирамидка...
> __________________


Ларисончик, такой конкурс классно бы пошел на пьянющую компанию в Новогоднюю ночь, но ведущий при этом должен быть мужчиной!!! Как то не с руки мне, будучи теткой, теток же и раздевать!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Ларисочка

*naatta*,
 согласна! Тогда бум раздевать мужиков!

----------


## Volodя

> я и как и многие,ведущие,думаю отошли уже от дипломов молодым,указов,грамот


нельзя их полностью исключать, так, как грамоты и дипломы всегда оставались интересными и смешными !

----------


## Раюшка

> согласна! Тогда бум раздевать мужиков!


:biggrin:
Представила, как лицо мужской национальности будет класть передо мной снятый с ноги носок, требуя за него кубик...:biggrin:
Наверное, надо оговаривать, шо носки и трусы за предмет одежды не считаюЦЦа...:biggrin:

----------


## romashakun

Розыгрыш с рубашками.
Во время перерыва переодеваю жениха и еще двух мужчин в пиджаках. На жениха одеваю Свою рубашку белую, а мужчины одевают рубашки с обрезанными рукавами и спиной. Во время застолья я подхожу к жениху с ножницами в руках и начинаю резать его рубашку. Отрезаю рукава и спинку. Гости возмущаются. А я говорю: " Дорогие гости, а что вы возмущаетесь. Вы знаете , как трудно живется женщине , и в магазин сходить и обед приготовить, и стирка еще. Вот мы и решили с женихом(имя) ей помочь немного, чтоб ей меньше стирать было. А ведь все женатые мужчины так ходят. Ваня, встань ,покажись! Встает мужчина, которого я переодела. И не только Ваня так ходит и Петя. поднимаю другого. Они встают и снимают пиджаки, поворачиваются спиной ,чтоб все видели. Смех обеспечен. Этот розыгрыш писала Яна.

----------


## naatta

> Представила, как лицо мужской национальности будет класть передо мной снятый с ноги носок, требуя за него кубик...


Раюшка, как всегда укатала!!! РЖУНИМАГУ!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## solist64

Мужчин на аплодисменты можно вызвать следующим способом: 
"Вначале аплодируют те мужчины,  у которых торжественный акт регистрации брака был единственный раз в жизни(алиментщики  не хлопают), теперь те, которые не пьют.... не курят, *а теперь те, кто ни разу не изменял своей жене.* Проверено - шквал мужских аплодисментов и женского смеха. Подача мужская, не знаю, как это будет звучать в женском исполнении

----------


## manja

> Проверено - шквал мужских аплодисментов и женского смеха.


*solist64*,

А в женском так: встаньте, дорогие девчонки, кто ни разу не изменил своему мужу...
шквал мужских аплодисментов........
или встаньте  мужчины, кто в доме хозяин....шквал мужских аплодисментов....
не встал только один, не смог......только хлопал ...
ему жена ногу перебила____

----------


## solist64

*manja*,
 Я про то, как вызвать аплодисменты мужской части зала, а вы про что?

----------


## manja

> Я про то, как вызвать аплодисменты мужской части зала, а вы про что?


*solist64*,
 И я про то  же....аплодисменты со стороны всего зала....

----------


## solist64

*manja*,
 Похвалили друг друга! Здорово! Да?

----------


## Gavrila

1.	
Чуткий нюх. Отличить с закрытыми глазами валерьянку от корвалола
2.	
Зоркий глаз. 3 мерных стакана с заклеенной шкалой. В них налита вода. Нужна угадать сколько налито с точностью до миллилитра.
3.	
Витаминка. отличить с закрытыми глазами одни витамины от других

----------


## ellyuzh

*Sarah*,
 Yee- сразу "Таможня дает добро", напрашивается. И вообще можно хорошенько обыграть "белое солнце пустыни" в современной,( твоего округа) интерпретации...

----------


## ellyuzh

*innca*,
 Детские загадки. Загадывала Снегурочка 
1. Чтобы спереди погладить, нужно сзади полизать ( Почтовая марка)
2. Кругом волоса, посредине колбаса. (Початок кукурузы) 
3. Сверху черно внутри красно, как засунешь так прекрасно. ( Калоши)
4. Волос на волос, тело на тело и начинается темное дело. ( Веки)
5. То холодный - то горячий, то висячий - то стоячий- три буквы, вторая У. ( Душ)
6. Туда - сюда - обратно, тебе и мне приятно. ( Качели)
7. Что ты смотришь на меня? Раздевайся, я твоя! ( Кровать)
8. Волосатая головка за щеку заходит ловко. ( Зубная щётка)
9. Мы - ребята удалые, лазим в щели половые! ( Тараканы)
10. Лежит на спине - никому не нужна. Прислони к стене - пригодится 
она.(Лестница) 
11. В темной комнате, на белой простыне 2 часа удовольствия. ( Кино)
12. Ты помни его немножко, станет твердым как картошка.( Снежок) 
13. Возьму его в руки, сожму его крепко - он станет упругим и твердым как репка(Снежок) 
14. Красная головка в дырку лезет ловко ( Дятел)
15. Маленькая, черная, сморщенная - есть у каждой женщины. ( Изюминка)
16. Если б не бабушкины лохматушки - мерзли бы дедушкины колотушки. (Варежки)
17. Не хрен, не морковка - красная головка. (Пионер в пилотке) 
18. Сзади подошел, сунул и пошел. (Тапочки)
19. Как хорошо тебе и мне, когда лежишь ты на спине ... ( Ёжик с яблоком)
20. Беру двумя руками, сую между ногами... ( Велосипед) 
21. У какого молодца утром капает с конца.( Кран)
22. Между ног болтается, на букву Х начинается, как увидит П сразу 
подымается?(Слон, П-пища, Х- хобот)
это Djazi (пост779, стр 52 -новый год) написала, спасибо ей...лови

----------


## ellyuzh

> Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем,  кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.


 Мне. надо.Шибко.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сообщение от Лорик Юрина 
> Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем, кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.


и мне, если все еще в силе

----------


## ellyuzh

*optimistka17*,Вау! Ты меня на таакую мысль натолкнула ....( я по-поводу дня милиции/гаи)  - сделать бооольшущие ( не труселя, а) штаны с лампасами, гиганскую фуражку ( высоченную как аэродром, почему-то высший состав так любит...) во время игры ( еще не придумала какой) их ( человек этак десять) туда засунуть, фуражку надеть (общую), прокричать "кричалки" ,дать какое-нить обещание, станцевать, нет, лучше устроить "гиганского регулировщика" на оживленной китайской трассе....( ну и сфотографировать)

----------


## ellyuzh

*Ольвия*,
 и мне- российского оптимиста...ellyuzh@ya.ru
"Дякую"

----------


## optimistka17

> сделать бооольшущие ( не труселя, а) штаны с лампасами, гиганскую фуражку ( высоченную как аэродром, почему-то высший состав так любит...)


Мысль замечательная. Но мои-то труселя-многоразовые, а у тебя получаются узконаправленные... Не расточительно ли это?

----------


## Donald

> Но мои-то труселя-многоразовые, а у тебя получаются узконаправленные... Не расточительно ли это?


А если просто лампасы нашить временные, если есть труселя готовые?

----------


## optimistka17

> А если просто лампасы нашить временные, если есть труселя готовые?


 Все гениальное -просто!

----------


## Yalo

Можно провести игру "Устами младенца",объяснялки. Выходят 4 переодетых в детей человека и играют с залом. Каждый загадывает что-то. Первое объяснение, если не логадались продолжают, и третья подсказка. говорят, копируя детей. Вот мои задания. Красная строка - это следующая подсказка. Можно учредить призы по степени ценности для тех, кто отгадал после первой, после второй или после третьей подсказки.
Устами младенца
1 подсказка.Это очень полезная вещь. Это нужно мамам. Они бывают всякие там… Их покупают в магазине, или на рынке, или у китайцев, иногда мама дома их делает…. Это бывает очень дорого.  Можно купить дешевые, но тогда долго будешь мучиться и плакать – у-у-у-у…

	2 подсказка. Они бывают разного цвета, но от цвета ничего не зависит. Некоторые пахнут. Папа любит нюхать маму после этого, иногда всю ночь нюхает. А иногда мама делает это так много, что папа не узнает ее. Из-за них мама молодеет и молодеет, ну не знаю, ну она так говорит. Правда я что-то не верю… Она их так много делает, что уже должна быть такой как я.

	3 подсказка. Можно их делать утром, но лучше вечером, когда никуда не торопишься, а смотришь про Жади с Лукасом. Их накладывают на лицо и шею. Они не новогодние и не карнавальные, а питательные.Вот!                (Косметические маски)
_____________________________________________________________________________
	1 подсказка.Их, конечно не едят, но без них невозможно обойтись растущему организму. Они не пахнут…  Обычно… Если за ними ухаживать, и за собой тоже. Бывают всяких – всяких цветов и размеров. Вот таких  - о-го-го!

	2 подсказка. Они есть у каждого дома. Почти у всех. Даже наверно у дяди Вити есть. Детям они нужны обязательно. Их можно купить в магазине. Мама купила мне крутые, говорит, кучу денег отдала. Можно взять у старшего брата.

	3 подсказка. К школе покупают новые. Мама говорит, что не купит мне туфли на каблуке, пока я их не сношу.                           (Кроссовки)
_____________________________________________________________________________
	1 подсказка.Ее зовут Маша. Она живет в нашем доме. Все ее кормят. Ну не борщом, конечно, а другую еду ей дают. Она такая лапочка, я ее очень хотела. Все время просила родителей, ну давай купим. Мама сказала, что с ней много проблем. Но потом они с папой пошли в комнату, что-то там делали или говорили, я не знаю, и потом появилась она.

	2 подсказка. Она беленькая хорошенькая, а бывают черненькие, рыженькие и всякие там. Хотя, какая разница какого она цвета, главное, чтобы она меня слушалась. Она до сих пор не знает свое имя, хотя мы ее всегда по имени зовем. На ползает по всему дому, везде лезет, мы ее потом не можем найти.

	3 подсказка. Забирается на маму, на папу, на меня. Я ее целую, а мама говорит, что нельзя, у нее микробы. Она везде ползает и не моется. Я ее брала в садик. Детям понравилось, а воспитательница завизжала, когда ее увидела. Странная какая-то.. Ну,  воспиталка… У нее есть усы… Не у воспиталки, а у нее, ой! Хи-хи!                                     (Крыска)
_____________________________________________________________________________
	1 подсказка.Она  должна быть у каждого дяденьки. Так сказал мой папа. Я слышала, как он дяде Вове говорил: «Если ты ее не заведешь, то жизнь прожита зря!» Дядя Вова говорит: «ну что ты, я жену люблю, а она против этого». Поэтому она есть не у всех дяденек, а только у тех, кому мамы разрешают. У дяди Вити она есть….

	2 подсказка. Дяденьки их очень любят. Иногда вечером, когда папы нет дома, мама плачет и говорит, что папа любит ее больше чем нас. Он все деньги на нее тратит… И время находит. А маме даже гвоздь забить не может! 

 	3 подсказка.Они бывают разные, бывают старые и некрасивые, бывают новые и крутые. Когда я вырасту, у меня будет красная, как помидор и без крыши! Вот!             (Машина)

----------


## Ludochka-69

Коллеги, кто-то рассказывал об играх с косынками: завязать по-пиратски, пионерски, восточному, как ковбой, бандана, платок. А  можно по-подпобнее. Под какую музыку? какие действия? Пионеры дают клятву молодым? (если на свадьбе), кто что делает?
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## Курица

> Пионеры дают клятву молодым? (если на свадьбе), кто что делает?


*Ludochka-69*,
знаешь, я поняла, что на свадьбе- ну, в связи с молодыми- пионеры "не катят" вот почему: я на последней в "Поцелуйных курсах" реквизитику решила прибавить, и на поцелуй по билету №...(пионерский, скромный) велела вытащившей этот билет молодой паре сыграть такую сценку(играет минус "Взвейтесь кострами...):вы-пионеры. Прячетесь от всех за колоннами, каждый- за своей, выглядываете,смотрите из-под руки, как капитан на море,это вы высматриваете, не идет ли пионервожатая. Успокоенные, что ее нет, быыыыренько подбегаете друг к другу, отдаете салют, чмок-только ткнуться куда попало, желательно- с закрытыми глазами-опять- салют- и так же быстро разбегаетесь за свои колонны.СЫГРАЛИ ОНИ ХОРОШО. Но убило меня вот что:1. "Ой, а как этот галстук-то завязать?:frown:"(заввязывала я! :Aga: )2."А салют вот так, да?"(нечто среднее между поднятой неуверенно на уроке рукой и фашистским приветствием:eek:
ОТСЮДА ВЫВОД: непрожившие, непрочувствовавшие - не поймут! 
*А вот юбилей и пионеры- то, что доктор прописал!!!* (ИМХО)

----------


## Ludochka-69

Курица, я тоже пионаров на юбилее делаю. Где-то уже писала тексты. Если кому надо - повторю. 
Конкурсы с косынками какие проводятся? 
Людмила

----------


## Lizaele

> Сообщение от ellyuzh 
> Сообщение от Лорик Юрина 
> Ребята, всем привет! Я по поводу "паровозика" ! Я уже где-то писала и даже скидывала тем, кто просил, мелодии, соответствующие странам. Я это провожу по принципу Угадай мелодию, а они угадывают страны. Там штук 15 мелодий. Кстати, паралельно можно у них спросить:Куда мы отправляемся дальше? Угадывают и поехали. Кому надо , пишите скину.


И мне пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Volodя

Совсем новый конкурс !!! хоть для невесты, хоть для юбиляра !!! берём ящик, из толстой фанеры , делаем сзади дырки много, дрелью , и спереди одну для розетки.
сказать виновнику, чтоб тот установил розетку , ну естественно, только лёгкое задание отавить, допустим прикрутить провод и она должна включить в розетку установку, и проверить, работает ли розетка..., допустим маломощную лампочку включить...
оно должно взорваться !!!

как сделать взрыв:
купить в канцтоварах графит для карандашей, и осторожно подклюсить к провадам, как на рисунке:
[IMG]http://*********ru/323373.jpg[/IMG] вот так, и при включении графит мгновенно нагреется, к графиту плотно приставить петарду, желательно от блока, 50 выстрелов, продаются в магазинах пиротехники, шоу гарантированно !п.с. красным указан графит , который и нагреется.
удачи !!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*vladimir555*,
 не поняла...Наша задача в данном конкурсе угробить виновника торжества?!:eek:

----------


## Volodя

*KAlinchik*,
НЕТ!!!ни в коем случае, просто напугать ! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Весёлый Рыбничанин





> просто напугать


Мдааааа.......... :eek:
"И не умрете вы в своей кровати, дай Б-г, представитесь в чужой!"

----------


## Volodя

*Mazaykina*,
 я толькочто в беседке писал, что я поклонник чёрного юмора..

----------


## Volodя

> Мдааааа.......... 
> "И не умрете вы в своей кровати, дай Б-г, представитесь в чужой!"


...рано ещё !!!

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> я толькочто в беседке писал, что я поклонник чёрного юмора..



и нетолько ч ерного юмора но и присваивать авторство чужих идей вы тоже любите... 
насщет графита я непробовал но есть проволока спецыальная... из нее КОЗЛЫ делают и печьки... не путать с вольфрамовой лампочькой.. но всеравно вы далеко невсю идею успели стырить.......

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> не поняла...Наша задача в данном конкурсе угробить виновника торжества?


речь шла о том чтобы проэкзоминовать жениха и невесту.. жениху предложить женскую задачу а невесте -скрутить провода. в данной ситуации наверное напугать зрителей важнее чем виновника торжества... но идея сырая хоть и вынашиваю ее года 3 минимум...

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Красным выделила, что на мой взгляд кошмарно!!!


Вот другой вариант
Семья...созрел бутон, тычинки, пестик.
На жизни холостяцкой ставим...крестик.
Вы- муж с женой, и в этом соль.
от дней беспечных остаётся...ноль.
Чтобы не знать других невест,
Здесь наш (имя жениха) поставит...крест.
Улыбка - лучший анаболик!
Мы мелким распрям ставим...нолик.
Пусть не карает вас разлуки перст.
На поздних возвращеньях ставим...крест.
Никчёмные обиды - только боль.
Непониманию поставим...ноль.
Пусть детский смех звучит окрест,
Бездетной жизни ставим...крест.
К супружеству привыкнуть соизволь,
Мы множеству привычек ставим...ноль.
Да вашей паре и не нужен тест!
На этом конкурсе мы ставим...крест.
(Э. Романовская)

----------


## Volodя

> и нетолько ч ерного юмора но и присваивать авторство чужих идей вы тоже любите... 
> насщет графита я непробовал но есть проволока спецыальная... из нее КОЗЛЫ делают и печьки... не путать с вольфрамовой лампочькой.. но всеравно вы далеко невсю идею успели стырить.......


додумываем идеи сами...

----------


## Анюша

Хочу обратиться к формчанам,  которые практикуют в своей работе "цветные танцы" с платочками и уточнить каким образом вы раздаете эти платочки гостям и по одному или по два?

----------


## optimistka17

> Хочу обратиться к формчанам, которые практикуют в своей работе "цветные танцы" с платочками и уточнить каким образом вы раздаете эти платочки гостям и по одному или по два?
> __________________


Я еще не проводила этот конкурс(медлительная я такая). Но очень хочу попробовать . Просто ткани купила сразу же, а вот отдать портнихе обработать края - с этим протормозила... 
 Намерена выдавать два разноцветных платочка. Когда человек услышит песню со своим цветом,-должен будет выйти в центр и танцевать в центре круга...
 Определяем и самого внимательного танцора и самый красивый танец в круге...
 Во всяком случае, я это вижу так...

----------


## Анюша

> Я еще не проводила этот конкурс(медлительная я такая). Но очень хочу попробовать .


Ну я тоже не быстрая, вот только на этих выходных впервые буду пробовать.... Я это вижу тоже примерно так же, но сам момент раздачи платочков у меня в голове не сильно четкий, мне самой надо бегать каждому в руки раздавать, или объявить, что бы подходили и брали (но подойдут ли?), или найти помощников (каждому по одному цвету) раздать, или сделать это в игровой форме, но как? Вот с детьми я бы бы сделала так ... положила бы в центр, дети танцевали бы по кругу, когда музыка остановилась бы, они схватили бы кто что успел... Но с пьяными взрослыми в таких количествах мне это кажется травмоопасным...

----------


## Анюша

а может раздавать платочки в процессе небольшой эстафеты? Взять несколько человек (по количеству цветов), например 5... и дать им задание как можно быстрее раздать платочки определенного цвета, а потом уже цветные танцы устраивать.... для упрощения себе работы, можно потом точно также им дать задание собрать платочки, самый быстрый естественно получает приз.

----------


## Djazi

> Хочу обратиться к формчанам, которые практикуют в своей работе "цветные танцы" с платочками и уточнить каким образом вы раздаете эти платочки гостям и по одному или по два?
> __________________


 В  последнее время, это мой самый  любимый конкурс.  А  платочки у меня  до сих пор ещё не все обшиты, а только  часть. У меня  8  цветов, и платочков каждого цвета  по 4  штуки. Тяжёлые, однако:wink: Провожу этот конкурс  в первом  застолье, когда на танцполе самое большое колличество народа.  Музыка остановилась, все в  кругу. Я  прошу в микрофон никого не расходиться, потому  что  мы сейчас  будем продолжать танцевать и веселиться. И прошу всех разобрать у меня с руки платочки, но говорю,  чтобы  брали  два разных цвета. Если  людей  много в кругу , как на последней свадьбе из 150 человек, то получилось, что не каждому досталось  по 2 платочка. Разбирают и  тут я объясняю смысл  конкурса, включаем  музыку и погнали! Танцуют  очень весело и задорно. Платочки  могут повязать и как галстук, и как бандану и на запястье. Кто во что горазд. Но, конечно, эффектнее, когда  ими машут. Со стороны  смотрится как танец, который  специально готовился. Попробуйте, вы не пожалеете. А  по окончании конкурса, я прошу  платочки сложить на мой  стол. Пока проблем не  было, правда  один платочек испарился  уже!
[IMG]http://*********ru/297798m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/302918m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/287558m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> а может раздавать платочки в процессе небольшой эстафеты?


а если - 1 этап- эстафета- (принцип как в старинной "Налей, выпей, закуси")- платочки держат Ж.в конце одной шеренги, Н. - в конце другой. Платочки вставлены в зажим для салфеток или браслет, свисают красив на обе стороны...Первому из шеренги надо подбежать, один выхватить, вернуться к своим,
 встать последним...Чья команда первыми себе аксессуарф выбрала - победила в первом этапе...А там уж на второй- собственно цветные танцы- переходить...

----------


## Раюшка

> Ж.в конце одной шеренги, Н. - в конце другой.


Таня, а Н. - это кто? Невидимки? Неваляшки? Непонятно ХТО?:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## ЖасМи

> я толькочто в беседке писал


Простите, что Вы в беседке только что делали?!? :eek::biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## Итальяно

Понравился прикол с деньгами Gavril'ы. Хорошо делать это на молодёжной свадьбе. Но остальные конкурсы, приведенные им же на стр.146 этой темы, по-моему, полнейший бред.
Анютка Sens, как всегда, жжот! Конкурс про маршрутку вообще корка! Можно делать с гостями, ездящими, действительно, на общественном транспорте, с одной стороны, а можно и с владельцами дорогих иномарок...)))
А вообще, в моём городе сейчас жёсткая конкуренция. Огромное количество ведущих, как женщин, так и мужчин. И всё идёт к тому, что выбирают больше импровизаторов, красивых ораторов, так как по словам клиентов - все конкурсы однотипные и давно приелись. Поэтому через пару лет, чувствую, будут ценится театралы-говоруны, нежели тамады с кучей конкурсов и присущей им атрибутикой...

----------


## Volodя

> Простите, что Вы в беседке только что делали?!?


писАл !!!

----------


## Volodя

*Жасмин*,
 каждый думает в меру .......:wink:

----------


## solist64

> каждый думает в меру


Класс :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Поэтому через пару лет, чувствую, будут ценится театралы-говоруны, нежели тамады с кучей конкурсов и присущей им атрибутикой...


Этот вопрос как был спорным, так и останется спорным НАВСЕГДА, потому что всегда будут приверженцы того и другого, и как всегда - на каждый товар свой купец, ну и как всегда - на вкус и цвет товарищей нет:biggrin:!

----------


## Volodя

*innca*,
 надо уметь и поговорить, и правильно преподнести конкурс,  поставить и подобрать правильно композицию, тогда тамада или ди-джей действительно ценятся !

----------


## maknata

> Я это вижу тоже примерно так же, но сам момент раздачи платочков у меня в голове не сильно четкий, мне самой надо бегать каждому в руки раздавать, или объявить, что бы подходили и брали


 Я бы поставила всех в круг, дала им кулёк с платочками, и пущай передают его по кругу. Как только музыка остановится, пусть вытаскивают первое, что под руку попадётся. Если у кого о окажется три - пусть будет три, или если уже два вытащил, пусть выходят как победители, если вытащили одного цвета - надо поменяться с кем то, например уболтав его с помощью танца...... Ну или что-то в этом роде.

----------


## Инна Р.

> надо уметь и поговорить, и правильно преподнести конкурс,  поставить и подобрать правильно композицию, тогда тамада или ди-джей действительно ценятся !


Я тоже склонна думать, что как и сейчас в будущем будут востребованы именно те, кто умеет делать все и говорить и играть и переодевать. Универсалы, короче.:smile:

----------


## Volodя

спасибо за правильные мысли !!! :flower:

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> спасибо за правильные мысли !!!



вы универсал?

----------


## optimistka17

> У меня 8 цветов, и платочков каждого цвета по 4 штуки. Тяжёлые, однако


 А ткань какая? Размер какой?Почему ж тяжелые?

----------


## о-ля-ля

Хочу обратиться к формчанам, которые практикуют в своей работе "цветные танцы" с платочками и уточнить каким образом вы раздаете эти платочки гостям и по одному или по два?
__________________
А я раздаю шарфики так(у меня сшиты не платочки, а шифоновые шарфы, 7 цветов, по 2 шарфика каждого цвета , 25 см. шириной и 140 см. шириной) Я держу их пучком в руке за середину( шифон тонкий, лёгкий, все вмещаются)и как только закончится танец, захожу в середину круга и говорю:
если юбилей-
чтобы имениннику счастья пожелать,
надо, что-нибудь цветное в руках подержать.
а у меня как раз для этого случая всё готово, разбирайте скорее!
если свадьба-
чтобы молодым счастья пожелать, 
надо......
если корпоратив-
чтоб друг другу....
А когда закончится игра, определены победители, вручены все призы, то также в середине круга вытягиваю руку вперёд:
а теверь, танцы дальше продолжаем, а реквизит-возвращаем. И все свешивают шарфики мне на руку.

----------


## Djazi

> А ткань какая? Размер какой?Почему ж тяжелые?


Люда, мои сшиты из крепсатина. Размер 70 х70 см, порезанные напополам косынкой.
Вот и считай сама 32 таких платочка. По одному легкие, а когда я их кучей на одну  руку вешаю, довольно таки ощутимо.



> А когда закончится игра, определены победители, вручены все призы, то также в середине круга вытягиваю руку вперёд:


 А какие  могут быть победители в цветных танцах? Даже интересно. Подводка мне очень понравилось. Спасибо большое, возьму на вооружение.  Я в конце говорю, что в этом  танцевальном  марафоне  нет победителей , потому  что этот  конкурс  был на ваши положительные  эмоции, которые вы  все сейчас испытывали и он просто украсил наше торжество.

----------


## Djazi

> Хочу обратиться к формчанам, которые практикуют в своей работе "цветные танцы" с платочками и уточнить каким образом вы раздаете эти платочки гостям и по одному или по два?


 Я просто встаю в середине круга , со  свешенными  через  руку платочками и предлагаю брать по одному  по кругу. Если платочки остались, то по второму кругу прошу  брать платочек  другого цвета. Уж кому досталось 2, а кому  1:)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> А какие могут быть победители в цветных танцах?


Когда закончатся мелодии, всех участников прошу встать в линию парами со своим партнёром по цвету и аплодисментами определяем пару, которая зажигала ярче всех. Обычно, все очень бурно выражают эмоции победителям-главный приз, остальным поощрительные. Помогают раздавать призы либо дети, (на юбилее), либо молодожены(на свадьбе.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от о-ля-ля 
> Хочу обратиться к формчанам, которые практикуют в своей работе "цветные танцы" с платочками и уточнить каким образом вы раздаете эти платочки гостям и по одному или по два?


это был вопрос  от AAnn, я просто неправильно его скопировала.

----------


## о-ля-ля

Уважаемые коллеги. Придумала ещё одну игру, тоже сыровата пока ещё, но выношу на ваш суд.
"Божия коровка"
В год Быка,автоматически, самой главной леди признана корова.(так и просится на язык слово -первой леди-, но боюсь не так поймут).А ведь коровы тоже разные бывают. Вот, например, все вы помните из детства такую песенку:"Божия коровка, улети на небо, принеси мне хлеба, чёрного и белого, только не горелого." Помните? Так вот, мы сейчас поговорим о божьих коровках.
какого цвета у них крылышки"(красного, с чёрными горошками)
выбираем двух дам в одежде красного цвета, согласны ли вы исполнить роль Божьей коровки?
но только вот вам дополнение к вашему наряду-эти крылышки. 
надеваю на них ,типа пелеринки-плащика-накидки, на котором на липучках прикреплены чёрные круги(из ткани ,диаметром 12 см.)
строю две команды напротив.
Эта ваша коровка-эта ваша. А чья наряднее. (ответы разные)
А вот и неверно. Наряднее та, у которой больше крапинок, а у наших поровну.
и вам сейчас предстоит свою коровку сделать самой нарядной.
Участники команд стоят в две колонки, у первых участников в руках по одному кружочку с липучкой. задача добежать до своей коровки, пришлёпнуть кружок.А с коровки команды соперников кружок снять и бегом к своей команде-отдать тому, кто теперь стоит первый и самому встать в хвост своей команды. игра до тех пор, пока первый участник вновь не станет первым, либо на время. Стоп! -и считаем кружки, награждаем команду-победитель .
Пока не придумала из какой ткани шить плащи, знаю, что хорошо лепятся липучки на фланель, но её не бывает красного цвета, только розовая. Хорошо лепятся на любые ворсистые ткани ,но они обычно тёплые(будет жарко). 
но завтра пойду в магазин, что-нибудь подберу. А чёрные кружки из толстого, плотного драпа, (толстого, чтобы не дублировать прокладкой, и чтобы держали форму. Продолжение напишу позднее, т.к. пришёл сын и гонит от компьютора.

----------


## о-ля-ля

перенесла это сообщение в тему "Новый год", хочу удалить здесь, но уже , видимо, прошло время и нет кнопки "правка", так, что извините, что получилось дважды в двух местах.

----------


## Volodя

Как известно, свадьбы играют как минимум два дня. В первый день, после того, как гости подпили, и начинаются всякие там розыгрыши и соревнования с гостями, другом и дружкой, вы предлагаете поучаствовать жениху и невесте. Сажаете их на стулья друг напротив друга, жениху завязываете глаза и даете в руки толстую иглу и нитку. Невесту просите помочь жениху устными указаниями вдеть нитку в иголку, называя все это тестом на взаимопонимание. Записывайте все на диктофон или камеру. Самая хохма начинается на следующий день. С гостей собрали на шило и мыло, они уже похмелились и все в хорошем настроении. И тут вы объявляете в микрофон: "Внимание! Предлагаем радиорепортаж о первой ночи новобрачных!", а затем запускаете вчерашнюю запись… :wink:

----------


## Volodя

Всем объясняется, что игра называется "Расческа". Далее предлагается кому-либо стать участником этой игры. Затем во всеуслышанье объявляются правила: "Двое, “жертва”, ну и ведущий (для наглядности) накрываются покрывалом и усаживаются на пару стульев. Остальные участники встают вокруг них. Затем один из участников расческой ударяет любого сидящего под покрывалом, тот должен быстро вскочить и угадать: кто кого ударил. Поймал - поменялся местами. В общем правила простые. Суть же в том, что расческа находится у партнера по несчастью…

----------


## Djazi

> Когда закончатся мелодии, всех участников прошу встать в линию парами со своим партнёром по цвету и аплодисментами определяем пару, которая зажигала ярче всех. Обычно, все очень бурно выражают эмоции победителям-главный приз, остальным поощрительные. Помогают раздавать призы либо дети, (на юбилее), либо молодожены(на свадьбе.


У меня не пары , а четвёрки. По четыре платочка каждого цвета. И всё-таки я считаю, что в этом  конкурсе не должно быть никаих победителей:smile:

----------


## Olgavesna

Есть у меня шикарный конкурс,с удовольствием поделюсь с Вами,дорогие форумчане!! :flower: Провожу его лет 8,проходит на УРА  :Ok: на любом празднике и в любой компании.На каждом празднике виновникам торжества дарят море цветов,Берем 2-3 букета с розами,освобождаем от всякой красоты,считаем(надо 7цветов)-это специальный  призы от невесты,юбилярши,от директора и т.д. :flower: 1).Просим виновника  торжества назвать 7 мужчин,кот.ценят и любят женскую красоту.Те,кого назвали выходят в центр зала-они учавствуют в конкурсе. :flower: 2).Объявляем условие конкурса-поднять цветок без помощи рук и подарить его любой даме в нашем зале,но есть особое правило-каждый мужчина поднимает цветок своим способом!не повторяя тех движений,кот.былы сделаны перед ним(т.е. каждый бэз рук и по-своему).Для каждого участника свой приз-своя роза,именно ее и дарят после того как подняли :flower: 3) Розу кладем на пол на подносе ,Вкючаем лезгинку:раз,два,три-бери!И-погнали!!!!!(кто ногаими ,кто викой,кто руками-фантазии мужчин нет предела) :flower: 4)Когда все розы разыграли,вызываем в центр зала все пары(кому дарили и кто дарил)-общий танец Роз под кавказскую музыку,Очень красиво,дальше плавно переводим народ в режим танцев :flower:

----------


## Максимум

ДОРОГИЕ Форумчане-делюсь старым конкурсом(я не автор)но подводки-мои.:::
Вызываешь пары-и спрашиваешь у виновника торжества(жениха,юбиляра и.т.д)- "как вы думаете ваши гости похожи на команду?"-отвечает либо"да" либо "нет"-тогда спрашиваешь что должно быть у комонды единое,и подводишь до ответа-"ФОРМА",и когда получен ответ или подставлен он-раздаешь мужчинам"форму"(смешные одинаковые большие семейные трусы)-задание:танцуют пары,мужчины поверх своих брюк в шортах,но как музыка остановилась-мужчина снимает шорты и одевает их на свою даму,любая юбка или платье входит-проверено.Кто последний одевает-выбывает.Проходит на ура,использую 5 пар,Шорты шью большие до 1х1метр где-то из тика или ктрепкой хб.в смешной рисунок-горохи,цветочки и тд.

----------


## Анюша

хочу еще раз обратиться к тем, кто проводит цветные танцы, но уже с другим вопросом... Когда эти танцы проходят, звучат цветные композиции, все пляшут, вы как-нибудь это действо коментируете? или тихонечко стоите и ждете, когда цвета закончатся?

----------


## урааа

дРУЗЬЯ,ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!оЧЕНЬ,ОЧЕНЬ РАДА,ЧТО НАШЛА ВАС!спАСИБО!Работаю год.так что наработок не так много.провожу конкурс с аква-гримом.Прошу выйти семейные пары,говорю:"Все мы знаем,что дома,наедине супруги не просто Тани,Вани ит.д.,а...........котики,заи,ёжики ит.д. ит.п."На подносе выносят карандаши-грим,под весёлую музычку ЖЁНЫ превращают своих мужей в.............Забыла написать,вначале жёны вытягивают листочки с ласковыми именами(орлик,тигрёнок ит.п.)Народу нравится!Тут же готовлю влажные салфетки,проблем нет

----------


## Ладушка

ШУМОВОЙ ОРКЕСТР.

На мотив "Во саду ли в огороде"

"Во саду ли в огороде" - песенка простая.
На бутылке её........(имя)....нам сейчас сыграет!

Эту песенку простую.... тоже знает.
И сейчас по рюмке вилкой славно подыграет!

В этой песне не хватает радости немножко.
Пусть нам.... подыграет по тарелке ложкой!

Получилось очень чудно, отрицать не стану.
Пусть нам.... подыграет ложкой по стакану!

Хорошо сейчас сыграли, но не очень пылко.
Пусть вам .... подыграет ножиком по вилке!

Хорошо как получилось, сердце просто млеет!
Подыграйте все оркестру, кто на чём сумеет!

А вот и мелодия

http:/*************.com/files/7377243

----------


## syaonka

> ДОРОГИЕ Форумчане-делюсь старым конкурсом(я не автор)но подводки-мои.:::
> Вызываешь пары-и спрашиваешь у виновника торжества(жениха,юбиляра и.т.д)- "как вы думаете ваши гости похожи на команду?"-отвечает либо"да" либо "нет"-тогда спрашиваешь что должно быть у комонды единое,и подводишь до ответа-"ФОРМА",и когда получен ответ или подставлен он-раздаешь мужчинам"форму"(смешные одинаковые большие семейные трусы)-задание:танцуют пары,мужчины поверх своих брюк в шортах,но как музыка остановилась-мужчина снимает шорты и одевает их на свою даму,любая юбка или платье входит-проверено.Кто последний одевает-выбывает.Проходит на ура,использую 5 пар,Шорты шью большие до 1х1метр где-то из тика или ктрепкой хб.в смешной рисунок-горохи,цветочки и тд.


Провожу тоже этот конкурс, только у меня ещё платочки одевают.Т.е. мужчины в шортах, женщины в платочках, музыка остановилась, они меняются, мужчинам дамы надевают платочки , а мужчины дамам -шорты.

----------


## Геннадий Гениал&

> дРУЗЬЯ,ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!оЧЕНЬ,ОЧЕНЬ РАДА,ЧТО НАШЛА ВАС!спАСИБО!Работаю год.так что наработок не так много.провожу конкурс с аква-гримом.Прошу выйти семейные пары,говорю:"Все мы знаем,что дома,наедине супруги не просто Тани,Вани ит.д.,а...........котики,заи,ёжики ит.д. ит.п."На подносе выносят карандаши-грим,под весёлую музычку ЖЁНЫ превращают своих мужей в.............Забыла написать,вначале жёны вытягивают листочки с ласковыми именами(орлик,тигрёнок ит.п.)Народу нравится!Тут же готовлю влажные салфетки,проблем нет



это все одновременно рисуют или же это по отдельности? я вижу это так- всем раздали заданияч но гостям неговарят кто что вытянул и только после того как грим будет наложен  гости пусть отгадывают кто он...
а какими красками рисуют? фломастерами можно?

----------


## optimistka17

Какие фломастеры? Гена, ты читай внимательно.. Аквагримм...

----------


## skomorox

Гена прикалывается. Я это сразу поняла, вот и не стала с ним в полемику про фломастеры вступать.
Геныч, хватит юродивого уже корчить из себя! Новый аватар - новый образ! Юродивым ты уже был, теперь надо чуть приподняться. Кто там у тебя следующий запланирован? Только не Полиграф Полиграфыч Шариков!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Хочу обратиться к формчанам, которые практикуют в своей работе "цветные танцы" с платочками и уточнить каким образом вы раздаете эти платочки гостям и по одному или по два?


Я тоже совсем недавно попробовала, на свадьбе делала такую подводку: когда была викторина свадебных юбилеев, мы закончили на 100 - красная свадьба, тут же плавно можно перевести на конкурс песен с разными цветами (синий, зеленый и т д), просто называют, или должны куплет спеть, за каждый ответ - платочек, если человек ответил дважды или трижды, попросить, чтобы торжественно повязали соседу, в конце раздать оставшимся и на танцполе!

А вообще добавили несколько нарезок, для начала сделали "Мы будем танцевать странные танцы...." а то как то очень резко начинаются они Черным бумером. И в середину еще что то там парочку добавили. Муж хочет немного потом переделать все, сделать подлиннее, так как народ обижается, мол не успели выйти, а тут уже другой цвет, поэтому надо будет отыскать все эти песни и сделать по куплету, ну и добавить можно даже штук 7-10, так как народ пищит от радости и переполнения эмоций, спасибо большое инициатору этой игры, настоящая находка, и главное после этих танцев народ не хочет уже садиться на места, так все и танцуют!!!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Для каждого участника свой приз-своя роза,именно ее и дарят после того как подняли3) Розу кладем на пол на подносе ,Вкючаем лезгинку:раз,два,три-бери!И-погнали!!!!!(кто ногаими ,кто викой,кто руками-фантазии мужчин нет предела)4)Когда все розы разыграли,вызываем в центр зала все пары(кому дарили и кто дарил)-общий танец Роз под кавказскую музыку


а розы поднимают и дарят по одному человеку? и каждому лезгинку одну и ту же, или разные лучше идут?

----------


## Екатерина Александрова

> хочу еще раз обратиться к тем, кто проводит цветные танцы, но уже с другим вопросом... Когда эти танцы проходят, звучат цветные композиции, все пляшут, вы как-нибудь это действо коментируете? или тихонечко стоите и ждете, когда цвета закончатся?


Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья, позвольте мне так Вас назвать:smile: Я совсем не давно попробовала этот вид деятельности, в котором, Вы, без сомнения, многие преуспели :Ok:  Спасибо Вам за Ваши советы и наработки. На вопрос о цветных танцах, хочу поделиться своим небольшим опытом.Я провела эти танцы не свадьбе у подруги, всем было очень весело, но мои комментарии были достаточно ненавязчивыми и краткими. Гости так были увлечены!!! И это  при том, что моя музыкальная нарезка была на 14 минут))) По-моему, Вы сами почувствуете, обязательно уместны ли Ваши комментарии или нет))))

----------


## Ludochka-69

Коллеги, подкиньте пожалуйста для цветных танцев к малтновому цвету и бирюзовому.
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## optimistka17

> малтновому цвету и бирюзовому.


 Малиновый цвет...
 А может быть подойдет,-малиновки заслыша голосок...
 А с бирюзовым-проблема...

----------


## Курица

Лазурно-бирюзовые (*Мумий Тролль)* :smile:
Там такие слова:Лазурно-бирюзовые глаза. ты можешь мне объяснить где ты хочешь ​прожить жить жить жить жить . Ты думаешь зря нашу нить никак не ​порвать . надо рвать рвать рвать .
1000plastinok.info/song75009.html  · 33 КБ - ссылочка

Игорь Николаев "Малиновое вино" - на любом сайте можно поисать. :Aga: 

Это мой ответ на Людмилину просьбу:



> Коллеги, подкиньте пожалуйста для цветных танцев к малтновому цвету и бирюзовому.
> Людмила

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, я совсем убрала в цветных танцах чёрный цвет. Буквально на каждом втором мероприятии народ на него плохо реагирует. Просто отказываются брать чёрные платочки, просят дать что-то другое. А ещё мужикам не даю голубой, тоже часто реакция не та.:biggrin:



> моя музыкальная нарезка была на 14 минут)))


14 минут,мне кажется, перебор. Любое действие не должно быть затянуто. И длинные нарезки не к чему. Вся красочность в быстроте движений и смене цвета.

----------


## manja

> Девочки, я совсем убрала в цветных танцах чёрный цвет


я думаю что если просто раздать на юбилее черные платочки 
*или шары как я делаю например* 

и сказать людям танцуйте, то он воспринимается как момент траура, 

а если сделать преподнести это по другому, то наоборот как что то стильное...

*я например делаю с шарами и ставлю юбиляра в круг...* 
говорю что жизнь его была бла бла.... в разных красках, про цвета радуги и так далее.... 

все гости стоят в кругу и у каждого из них шары с определенным цветом... 
Я далее обращаю внимание юбиляра на то, что у гостей шары разного цвета 
*и сейчас мы все вместе м совершим танец пожеланий ....* 

и на фоне первых аккордов говорю о том, что пусть небо у юбиляра будет голубым .... и те у кого голубые шары дарят юбиляру голубое небо...
вучит музыка и в круг выходят те, у кого голубые шарики и они вместе с юбиляром  танцуют... 

затем про чертный цвет например из анекдота черное море, черный кадилак и так далее или черные глаза ослепляют нашего юбиляра всегда и в круг входят следующие... все эти слова идут на пару аккордов... 

гости с шарами потанцевав возвращаются в общий круг с шарами.... 
а в конце звучит общая мелодия про радугу цветов в жизини 
*и в се гости отдают юбиляру свои шары....* 

и затем заключительное пожелание ведущего....

на свадьбе я еще это не пробовала... но думаю можно такжеь молодых поставить в круг и пусть они радуются всем цветам в жизни которые что то символизируют...

а вот в новогоднем празднике хочу сделать танец пожеланий и когда звучит та или иная мелодия вызывать с определенным цветом и говорить им пожелания об этом цвете.... например пусть жизнь будет в новом году  и об этом цвете... 
а про черный пусть вам улыбнется счастье... искупаться в черном море...и чтобы это пожелание сбылось они лопают в кругу этот воздушный шар... в котором конфетти....

----------


## Ludochka-69

Курица,

Лазурно-бирюзовые (Мумий Тролль) 
Там такие слова:Лазурно-бирюзовые глаза. ты можешь мне объяснить где ты хочешь ​прожить жить жить жить жить . Ты думаешь зря нашу нить никак не ​порвать . надо рвать рвать рвать .
1000plastinok.info/song75009.html · 33 КБ - ссылочка
 Не находит.
Людмила

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Девочки, я совсем убрала в цветных танцах чёрный цвет. Буквально на каждом втором мероприятии народ на него плохо реагирует. Просто отказываются брать чёрные платочки, просят дать что-то другое. А ещё мужикам не даю голубой


я тоже думала об этом, когда покупала ткань, но в принципе в разнообразии цветов это не смотрится как то траурно, у меня мужики наоборот спросили другие цвета, когда я им дала желтый, красный, а когда предложила черный, с удовольствием схватили. А насчет голубого даже наоборот прикольно, многие просто прикалываются, спец берут))





> и на фоне первых аккордов говорю о том, что пусть небо у юбиляра будет голубым .... и те у кого голубые шары дарят юбиляру голубое небо...
> вучит музыка и в круг выходят те, у кого голубые шарики и они вместе с юбиляром танцуют... 
> 
> затем про чертный цвет например из анекдота черное море, черный кадилак и так далее или черные глаза ослепляют нашего юбиляра всегда и в круг входят следующие... все эти слова идут на пару аккордов...


т е ты делаешь паузы перед каждой песенкой? и как оно проходит?

----------


## Курица

*Ludochka-69*,
Вот, раз уж заморочила тебе голову-пришлось эту песню про *Лазурно-бирюзовые глаза* на Зайцев.нет. найти и сказать:" Вот тебе, Людочка, прямая ссылочка!"(Просто редкий цвет-жаль, если красивые платки-шарфики, уже купленные. пролежат без дела:biggrin: :Aga: )
http://files.mail.ru/EE65A2

----------


## manja

> т е ты делаешь паузы перед каждой песенкой? и как оно проходит?


это происходит как в попурри песне, когда между куплетами есть соединение как маленький припев... вот в этом веселом и очень коротком припеве я и говорю о следующем цвете...

я провела на несколько юбилеях и на своем юбилее   и прошло отлично...

----------


## Olgavesna

Можно под каждый цветок свою мелодию,а можно всем ставить лезгинку,но если роз много под одну лезгинку скучновато.Мы ставим разные лезгинки.У меня классный звуковик,он сам где-то все мелодии находит.Можно взять разноцветные цветы-и под каждый цветок свою песню.Песен о цветах много-попробуйте так.:wink:

----------


## Анюша

> Девочки, я совсем убрала в цветных танцах чёрный цвет. Буквально на каждом втором мероприятии народ на него плохо реагирует. Просто отказываются брать чёрные платочки, просят дать что-то другое.


Сейчас очень многие на свадьбы в Черном ходят - это раз, а вообще черный цвет - это цвет мудрости и творчества - это два, композиции черного цвета ояень даже танцевальные и многими любимые (Черные глаза, черный кот, черный бумер) - это три, поэтому, подумав обо всем этом я включила черный цвет и никто не возмущался, кроме моей мамы, которая видела мои приготовления к свадьбе....

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> подумав обо всем этом я включила черный цвет и никто не возмущался, кроме моей мамы, которая видела мои приготовления к свадьбе....
> __________________


один в один, как и моя))))))) когда мы их резали, эти платочки, она мне помогала, говорит убери)))))))

----------


## Зажигалочка

[QUOTE=Ludochka-69;1808756]Коллеги, подкиньте пожалуйста для цветных танцев к малтновому цвету

Малиновое вино. Николаев И.

----------


## Ладушка

Тем, у кого черные платочки. Мне портниха сделала на них белые строчки. Вот фото.
http://www.imageup.ru/img3/foto33366386.jpg.html

----------


## Инна Р.

Я тоже наделала платочков, а то шарики не всегда всех цветов под рукой есть. Испробовала на прошлом юбилее, что б вытащить их на танцпол - такие заседатели попались! А с платочками все вышли, 7 минут потусили отлично! спасибо за игру! Но, нарезки буду переделывать - в идеале не более 6 минут нужно, и в конце - Ярмарку красок нужно пустить погромче - для драйва и конец четкий нужен - надо резать заново! А вообще отличная фишечка танцевальная!:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

Девочки! А вот эта финальная  песенка "Ярмарки красок", кто её исполняет?
 У меня ее полной версии нет... Чтоб знать где искать... 
 Обезьяна потихоньку превращается в человека и осваивает поисковик...:biggrin:.

----------


## Лина М.

> финальная песенка "Ярмарки красок", кто её исполняет?


Валерий Леонтьев:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

> "Ярмарки красок", кто её исполняет?


По- моему, её изначально исполняла Мариля Родович?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> надо резать заново!


Согласна на 100%. Я уже не один раз изменения вношу. Всё познаётся в процессе.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А без чёрного цвета всё же лучше. Вы ведь раздаёте когда платочки, народ ещё не знает для чего. Или вы сначала объясняете всё , а потом только платочки в руки? После того, как у меня  от них просто шарахались(старшее поколение) или даже одна мадам на свадьбе закричала, что это плохая примета, я просто решила, зачем травить некоторых гусынь, и их убрала. Лучше перебдить и избежать негатива.

----------


## REZEDA

Всем привет! Предлагаю "Конкурс красоты", мне очень нравится. Провожу везде: и на корпоративах, и на свадьбах (среди девушек, претендующих на букет невесты), и на юбилеях.
В центр зала приглашаются 5-6женщин, который и объявляются участницами конкурса "Красавица вечера"
Друзья! В нашем конкурсе участвуют замечательные представительницы женской половины человечества. И первое задание для вас - это красиво пройти по подиуму.
Звучит музыка и участницы поочередно дефилируют. Я комментирую. Если это юбилей - идут до юбиляра и назад, если свадьба - до молодоженов.
Как я и предполагала - все участницы достойны высших наград. Посмотрим, как они себя проявят во втором состязании. 
Я приглашаю себе в помощники мужчину. Обычно к этому времени уже определяется наиболее активный гость, а если это свадьба - то свидетель. Вместе с ним мы держим ленту, а нашим участницам необходимо пройти под ней.Часто бывает, что мой помощник изголяется над конкурсантками, то опуская, то поднимая ленту со своей стороны. Наивный, он ведь не знает, что ждет его дальше.
После этого тура объявляется финал, в который прошли, конечно же все участницы.
[FONT="Arial Black"]Дорогие участницы конкурса, все вы благополучно прошли в финал, который носит название "Танец страсти", а роль шеста будет выполнять наш уважаемый гость_________! ( тот, кто помогал деожать мне ленточку)
Обескураженный гость выводится мною в центр зала, я прошу его поднять вытянутые руки над головой и не опускать их, если ему это захочется.
Вот тут начинается самое интересное. Гости как могут поддерживают участниц(свистят, кричат, аплодируют) которые по очереди выходят  к шесту и демонстрируют, кто во что горазд.На корпоративах, конечно, люди более раскованы, так как нет рядом их половинок и можно отроваться от души. Опыт проведения этого конкурса показывает, что он уместен в любых компаниях, конечно уже разогретых гостей. Самое главное, контролировать этот процесс, т.к. участницы иногда так входят в раж, что начинают раздевать шест.
Вы, наверно, догадываетесь, что творится с "шестом" во время задания. Желательно, чтобы он был активным, поскольку он начинает подыгрывать девушкам:закатывает глаза, качается, начинает танцевать вместе с ним. Я тоже комментирую его состояние, призываю не опускать рук, пока участницы меняются демонстративно протираю его лоб салфеткой.Вобщем проходит конкурс всегда на "Ура!"
По окончании конкурса я  спрашиваю "шест" о его ощущених и подытоживаю его впечатления фразой: "В общем жизнь удалась?" и вручаю ему приз.
Затем мы определяем победительниц по аплодисментам, крикам, свистам. Но заканчиваю этот конкурс я словами, что в сегодняшнем конкурсе нет победительниц, поскольку каждая женщина по своей природе уже победительница и вручаю призы.
У меня в свою очередь тоже есть просьба. Нужны нарезки к цветным танцам. Один вариант я уже пробала с форума, может есть еще варианты.

----------


## Djazi

> Мариля Родович?


Точно, а Леонтьев  уже перепел.

----------


## Djazi

> А без чёрного цвета всё же лучше


 Да ну чушь какая! Ещё ни разу никто не отказался от чёрного цвета. А как же  здорово реагируют на Чёрный бумер и Чёрные глаза :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> может есть еще варианты


 Указывай в автоподписи свой электронный адрес и будет тебе помощь в виде другого варианта..

----------


## Ludochka-69

Курица, песню Мумий Тролль уже скачала, но она не пошла - не танцевальная. Это я портниху попросила купить ткань и сшить мне яркие планки, вот она и купила... Цвет красивый, но подобрать что-либо сложно.
А на общий танец можно еще ставить "Разноцветные моря". 
Людмила 
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## tandem3

Взял из жунала(Чем развлечь гостей)но переделал немного.
                    Музыкальный тест-   Воспоминания давно минувших дней
                    Выбираю любую пару прожившую вместе 10 лет и более.

Музыкальный тест-Вы должны выбрать ответ наиболее близко подходящий к тому что было на самом деле.

Вопросы мужу

1.При каких обстоятельствах вы познакомились?-1

2.На чём ехали свататься?-2

3.Каой контингент гостей был на вашей свадьбе и много ли их было?-3

4.Какая в тот день была погода?-4

Вопросы жене

1.Где жил жених до того как вы познакомились?-5

2.Какие цветы подарил жених в первый раз?-6

3.Что было в меню при первой встрече на ужине?-7

4.Какой подарок после свадьбы от мужа вам больше понравился?-8

    Нарезки http://webfile.ru/2379013

----------


## unlana

> Указывай в автоподписи свой электронный адрес и будет тебе помощь в виде другого варианта..



прошу у вас цветные танцы! заранее спасибо!
marat_sveta@mail.ru

----------


## optimistka17

> прошу у вас цветные танцы! заранее спасибо!
> marat_sveta@mail.ru


 Танцы на почту прибыли...

----------


## optimistka17

> общий танец можно еще ставить "Разноцветные моря". 
> Людмила


 Пришли мне, пожалуйста эти самые разноцветные моря...

----------


## Djazi

> А я себе сделала атрибут не с шарфиками, а с платками (размер 70х70) из разных цветов яркой подкладочной ткани, дёшево и сердито. Использую их:
> 1. Как галстуки для пионеров
> 2. Юбилейная (свадебная) карусель. Разделить гостей на несколько пятерочек, один из пятёрки становится в круг - это столб. На него накидывается платок, остальные 4 держат за уголки, музыка, все кружатся. Музыка остановилась - завязать платок, как скажет ведущий (косынкой (у детей банданой), пионерским галстуком, поясом на талии, перевязать левый локоть, правую коленку). Потом центр меняется. Прекрасно для того, чтобы вывести людей на танцы. Проходит одинаково весело у детей и у взрослых.
> 3. На этих отрезах хорошо делать флаги. Только нужно рисовать не фломастерами (растекаются), а маркерами.
> 4. Для восточных красавиц можно использовать.


 А мне очень нравится идея Светланы с цветными платочками. Я, честно говоря, её и считала автором идеи цветных танцев. А вот я, по- моему, первая фотки выложила  этого конкурса и  все сразу загорелись тоже сделать:smile:
 Так что, девчонки, всем огромное спасибо: и Оля-ля, за основную идею и Иринке  за нарезки, а Светланке за Карусель!

----------


## цветок

> Так что, девчонки, всем огромное спасибо: и Оля-ля, за основную идею и Иринке за нарезки, а Светланке за Карусель!
> __________________


Отмечала 8 ноября свой юбилей,впервые провела цветные танцы-супер,провела под Ирины нарезки.Показалось даже коротковато.Всем большое спасибо.

----------


## Элен

*tandem3*,
 расскажите,пожалуйста,Вы уже проводили этот муз.тест.Участники просто выбирают нужный вариант и озвучивают его или как?

----------


## tandem3

Элен
Я задаю вопрос и включаю фрагменты.И они отвечают какой фрагмент наиболее близко подходит к тому что было на самом деле.Получется довольно весело.Ну и конечно идут коментарии.

----------


## REZEDA

> Указывай в автоподписи свой электронный адрес и будет тебе помощь в виде другого варианта..


s-a-l-u-t@mail.ru
СПАСИБО!

----------


## Volodя

наслышал вроде как новый конкурс: на ватманах рисуются цифры (1 на весь ватман) и участники должны эти цифры обвести одной из частей тел ...
например я распечатал на бумажках различные части тела, и тот конкурсант, который обведёт цифры эротичнее объявляется победителем...естесственно победителями должны стать все .
на ближайшем празднике испытаю ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО этот конкурс на практике !!!
Уже осталось только нарисовать большие цифры, что я и доверю профессионалу, так как для меня будет сложновато нарисовать их КРАСИВО.

----------


## Ludochka-69

vladimir555, похожий вариант на Новый год. Участникам выдаются "попы" (бывают резиновые, пластиковые и т.д.) крепятся на одноименную точку поверх одежды и сначала по-очереди, затем все вместе "пишут" 2009 под эротичную музыку.
Людмила

----------


## Ludochka-69

optimistka17, Людмила, "Разноцветные моря отправила", а если ты нашла "Ярмарки краски" в хорошем танцевальном варианте, то поделись, пожалуйста.
Людмила

ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## skomorox

> optimistka17, Людмила, "Разноцветные моря отправила", а если ты нашла "Ярмарки краски" в хорошем танцевальном варианте, то поделись, пожалуйста.


и мне это тоже, битте! :Oj:

----------


## багира

*Olgavesna*,
 Провела твой конкурс с розами,получилось просто классно.Дополнила его тем ,сто под каждую новую розу,новая песня в разных стилях.И мужчины должны в этом стиле взять розу ,каждый своим способом,поднести женщине ,подарить и станцевать немного..Все так смеялись!!!Спасибо тебе .А музыку подобрала такую.:
1.Калинка.
2.Рок-н-рол
3.Бабкина "Роза"
4.Самбо
5.Валенки
6.Из мультика "Мадогоскар"(мобит,мобит)
7.Светит месяц

----------


## KAlinchik

> А музыку подобрала такую.:
> 1.Калинка.
> 2.Рок-н-рол
> 3.Бабкина "Роза"
> 4.Самбо
> 5.Валенки
> 6.Из мультика "Мадогоскар"(мобит,мобит)
> 7.Светит месяц


Можешь на почту сбросить подборку музыки?

----------


## багира

*KAlinchik*,
 да ,конечно вечером постараюсь отправить

----------


## багира

*KAlinchik*,
 Отправила,только без Мадогоскара,и "Светит месяц светит ясный",они только у моего музыканта у меня в компе нет.Только после выходных могу прислать.

----------


## januly

Всем привет!Вод выдалась минутка,опишу конкурс,который проходит на ура!Может и не открою Америку,но кому нибудь пригодится.
Лучшая пара.
Вызываю 3 пары.Девушки садятся на стулья.Партнёры стоят сзади.Задача участниц пришить сердца(раздаю тряпичные сердца,иголки с нитками),на заднее место портнёра.Ребята занимают место перед портнёршей,в позе,как бы отжимаясь от пола.Потом добавляю,что делать это участницы будут с закрытыми глазами.Даю пол минуты.Прошу ребят к зрителям повернуться лицом.Потом зрительскими апладисментами определяю лучшую пару.
Следующий конкурс -лопание шаров на лучшее время.Портнёр стоит,девушка носит шарики(которые они должны лопнуть в ; позициях:животами,спинами,сидя на стуле,лёжа на полу)
И заключительный этап:Участнице привязываю поварёшку,участнику сковородку.За пол минуты кто произведёт больше ударов,без рук.Под канкан,можно ухохотаться:biggrin:По результатам 3 конкурсов выбираю лучших.
janna-geider@yandex.ru

----------


## januly

Видела один конкурс на свадьбе,вроде бы весело,но как отриагируют другие?Ваш совет
На полотне рисуют голых мужщин:4-5.Делают дырочки для носа и внизу для...(туда просовуют ребята палец.Невеста с закрытыми глазами должна узнать жениха по носу,потом по пальцу.Только ей не говорян что это палец,она сама догадывается.
Как вы думаете это нормально не пошло?
janna-geider@yandex.ru

----------


## NatYra

*januly*, писала[I]_Видела один конкурс на свадьбе,.........
Как вы думаете это нормально не пошло?
_
---М-м-м-, да!!!!:cool: Пошло, очень, очень пошло!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Как вы думаете это нормально не пошло?


ненормально, это пошло, особенно по отношению к новобрачным

----------


## Ludochka-69

skomorox, Так тебе "Разноцветные моря" или "Ярмарку"? У меня только "Моря".
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## skomorox

*Ludochka-69*,



> У меня только "Моря".


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Djazi

> Можешь на почту сбросить подборку музыки?


 Алина, а ты потом  поделишься?

----------


## Dium

Нашла на одном сайе игру:
*«Новогодний тост»*. Продолжить начало тоста:
а. Как у ёлочки нет листьев, …
б. Пусть словно у снегурочки коса …
в. Я хотел бы в эту зимнюю ночь стать …
г. Желаю зимнего, морозного, крепкого и стойкого…
д. Чтоб обезьяна вам приснилась и сказала…
е. От красного словца вам новогоднего…
ж. Между делом чтоб у вас …
з. Чтобы к следующему году вы успели…
и. Откройте глаза, посмотрите на снег, все что…
к. Загадаю в новый год вам …
л. В этот новый год желаю маленьких…
м. Ветер новогодний дует и пусть нам он принесет…
н. Дед Мороз с мешком подарков, и…
о. Снегурка мимо не пройдет, обязательно принесет…
п. Большой красной вам …

P.S. объясните подробней...я толком не поняла,  в чем фишка -то???  может заранее подготовить ответы .... как с письмом Деду Морозу от КАлинчик..... чет не приходит в голову ничего толкового.

----------


## багира

*Djazi*,
 Отправила!!!

----------


## гордеева

*optimistka17*,
 Людмила, можно попросить у Вас нарезки на цветные танцы? Спасибо.

----------


## гордеева

*Olgavesna*,
 а нарезки ваши на танцы с цветами можно? Хочу попробовать, очень уж понравилось. Спасибо.

----------


## ruslava

*Dium*,
 я так поняла, что это типа буриме - когда этот текст даешь распечатанным на листе, и задача - закончить фразу... только в рифму - или нет- не уточняется, да и не важно, главное, чтоб с юмором

я так делала на прошлых праздниках - было  :Ok: 
Это на год свиньи:
_Хрюшка, душка, подушка, избушка 
Свинка, спинка, Зинка, старинка
подружка, индюшка, свинюшка, хохотушка, 
Сын, Свин, дельфин, пингвин
Ель, метель, постель, карамель..._

а между ними вставить текст, чтоб получилось поздравление.

----------


## ruslava

> *Djazi*,
>  Отправила!!!


ребята, предлагаю такого рода посты* писать в личку.* Без обид!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина, а ты потом поделишься?


Оль, ушло на первый адрес

----------


## KAlinchik

> «Новогодний тост». Продолжить начало тоста:


Свет, а я бы оставила простор для фантазии гостям, пусть сами придумывают.. По типу, продолжить фразу Между первой и второй

----------


## vz_event

Багира, а можно и мне енти песенки плиzzzzz))

----------


## skomorox

*Ludochka-69*,
 Прослушала твои "Разноцветные моря" - отличная танцевальная весёлая песенка. Там звучат: белое, чёрное, красное, жёлтое и один раз пролетело словцо синего моря! Теперь вот думаю - а на хрена нужны ещё какие-то цвета и куча платков? Не проще ли ограничится одной музыкой, выдержанной в одном ритме, а не сбитой из разных мелодий и стилей? Смысл - показать народу несколько хореографических движений в русском стиле, простых до безобразия и пусть они покажут общий танец, почти разученный. Как только звучит цвет - танцуют с платками тот цвет, как звучит припев про моря, - танцуют все и уже другие движения для всех. (может, Дональд, как хореограф подкинет пару-тройку простых движений для каждого цвета и пару движений - общих, для всех участников). Или я не права? Как было бы лучше?

----------


## урааа

здрасте!как вы смотрите на то,чтобы молодые сделали "выкройку счастливой жизни"? Подготовить жилет-ведь счастл.жизнь должна быть лёгкой,одеть на жениха,а невеста прикрепл.что-либо....скотчем,булавками(под коментарии ведущ.)Читаем требование к изделию:здоровье,любовь,дети,достаток и т.д.,утверждаем в производство семье.....ивановых....Мне кажется может весело и зрелищно получиться?Как думаете?

----------


## урааа

И ещё кое-что.У меня на урааа проходит конкурс с ложками(деревянными)Подводка такая:Все мы хотим,чтобы наши пожелания обязательно сбылись.Если бы мы были в сказке.мы бы взмахнули волшебн.палочкой и всё готово!Но увы,мы не в сказке.Друзья,спешу вас обрадовать.....у меня есть модернизирован.вариант волшебн палочки-ЛОЖКА!Ведь не зря про чела.которому всегда везёт говорят.что он родился с серебр.ложкой во рту........Ложка -это наш русский феншуй(выпукл.сторона-он,впукл.-она).............ложкой черпают благосостояние...........ложкой можно замутить бурю..в стакане...........иногда ложка может служить инструментом для воспитания,путём приложения к оным местам...................ну и в конце концов стук ложек не что иное как зашифрован.пожелания счастья и здоровья путём отпугивания злых сил................ЧЕМ Я И ПРЕДЛАГАЮ ЗАНЯТЬСЯ-КОНКУРС ЛОЖКАРЕЙ.(в основном конкурс расчитан на старшее поколение,а с молодёжь и так везде участвует)У меня просьба,может кто подскажет какие-то конкурсы с ложками.....и вообще как вам?

----------


## Инна Р.

*урааа*,
Столько нового узнала из вашего поста  :Aga: !
Например, слово новое -  


> впукл.-она


это ВПУКЛАЯ  что ли сторона, по вашей логике? 


> (выпукл.сторона-он,впукл.-она)


 :biggrin:
Во вторых - я даже не подозревала, что подводка без конкурса может на 


> на урааа


 проходить!!!  :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

> У меня просьба,может кто подскажет какие-то конкурсы с ложками.....


С ложками тут у нас один вроде конкурс только описывали - Прошить свою команду, на скорость .(к ложкам привязать ленту, и пусть командиры через рукава всех " пришьют"), ну еще можно щампусик ложками черпать - но это старо, как мир.:smile:

----------


## Лина М.

> наслышал вроде как новый конкурс: на ватманах рисуются цифры (1 на весь ватман) и участники должны эти цифры обвести одной из частей тел ...
> например я распечатал на бумажках различные части тела, и тот конкурсант, который обведёт цифры эротичнее объявляется победителем...естесственно победителями должны стать все .
> на ближайшем празднике испытаю ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО этот конкурс на практике !!!





> vladimir555, похожий вариант на Новый год. Участникам выдаются "попы" (бывают резиновые, пластиковые и т.д.) крепятся на одноименную точку поверх одежды и сначала по-очереди, затем все вместе "пишут" 2009 под эротичную музыку.
> Людмила


То, что допустимо для компании, собравшейся у кого-то дома, то не допустимо для формата ресторана. Я бы на корпоративной вечеринке такое проводить не стала.

*januly*: "Видела один конкурс на свадьбе,вроде бы весело,но как отриагируют другие?Ваш совет
На полотне рисуют голых мужщин:4-5.Делают дырочки для носа и внизу для...(туда просовуют ребята палец.Невеста с закрытыми глазами должна узнать жениха по носу,потом по пальцу.Только ей не говорян что это палец,она сама догадывается.
Как вы думаете это нормально не пошло?"

_Мое мнение_: Так а зачем пальцы просовывать?? Лучше сразу пенисы!! (извините за физиологическую подробность). Так уж совсем обхохочешься! 
Народ в пьяном состоянии будет ржать над всем: и над поварежками, которые стукаются об сковородки, и над резиновыми задницами, надетыми на мужчин, и над пришитыми к задам сердцами. Еще бы! Так классно поржать над теми, кого тамада превратил в посмешище! Но, я боюсь, на свою собственную свадьбу (юбилей и пр.) такого тамаду не пригласят.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я бы на корпоративной вечеринке такое проводить не стала.


Корпоративки ведь тоже бывают разные? Я была на вечеринке (150 человек), где один парень на сцене во время конкурса разделся совсем догола  :Aga: , и ниче - прокатило отлично, все были довольны :biggrin:. Такой компании хоть что предложи - они готовы отрываться.
У меня на корпоративке в прошлый НГ вообще был прикол. Начальник дал мне пачку мелких денег (настоящих) и велел конкурс провести, где мужики прячут на себе деньги, а тети ищут. Сколько я на садьбах этот конкурс играла - не разу такого не видела. На свадьбах все скромно прячут и сромно ищут. А тут - мужики деньги в трусы попрятали  :Vah:  , а тетки не постеснялись - и все нашли!!! А потом стали меня еще конкурсы соленые просить, а я не была к этому готова... А подготовилась бы со всех сторон - еще б на часик растянула, заработала. Так что нужно быть готовым ко всему, мне так кажется! :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

> Так классно поржать над теми, кого тамада превратил в посмешище! Но, я боюсь, на свою собственную свадьбу (юбилей и пр.) такого тамаду не пригласят.


 Прежде чем проводить что-либо, я бы все равно попыталась примерить это на себя,- вот я бы стала в этом участвовать?А значит если ЭТО не нравится мне, то и проводить где-то я не стану...



> А подготовилась бы со всех сторон - еще б на часик растянула, заработала.


Инна! А вот если тебя попросят яйца в штанах перекатывать или еще какой-то бред из того, что находится в теме "игры и конкурсы, которые проводить нельзя..."Неужели только ради того, чтоб продлили и доплатили ты согласишься?

----------


## Инна Р.

> А вот если тебя попросят яйца в штанах перекатывать или еще какой-то бред из того


Как раз там Люда, меня впервые попросили эти яйца...:biggrin: Я им прочитала лекцию, что яйца катать уже не модно, теперь катают сотовые телефоны, совсем скоро я уйду и вы сможете их покатать без меня!!! Совсем уж пошлятину я не играю.
А провести надо было конкурсы с налетом эротики - для пар, правда, они б всеравно их до предела опошлили, как и описанный выше :biggrin:, но я не была готова! 
Я просто хотела сказать , что на корпоративах именно этих конкурсов и ждут от ведущего ( и еще на ДР от 18, до 30), почему я все эти работы и не люблю!:smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Неужели только ради того, чтоб продлили и доплатили


кстати, ради того, что б продлили и доплатили мечтаю, например, подсмотренные у тебя фартучки с пуговкой:biggrin:, (если ты не возражаешь :Aga: )мне очень понравились - и прошлагодния эта компашка была бы в восторге от такой игры. Но у меня небыло альтернативы яйцам... Теперь постараюсь, что б была!

----------


## Лина М.

> на корпоративах именно этих конкурсов и ждут от ведущего ( и еще на ДР от 18, до 30), почему я все эти работы и не люблю!


Не знаю... от меня таких конкурсов не ждут. Я работаю на корпоративах больше, чем на свадьбах. И для нормальной фирмы корпоративный вечер - это важная составная часть их корпоративной культуры, повод поднять значимость сотрудника, какую бы должность он ни занимал, дать человеку возможность ощутить себя частью большой семьи, испытать удовлетворение от причастности к этой команде. Они вкладывают деньги не в дурдом, а в ивент, в мероприятие, которое послужит сплочению команды. 
И всё это достигается через вечелую игру, театрализацию, мои "фишки" , которые я специально для них придумываю и тд. Меня именно для этого приглашают.
Но я тоже провожу разные игры и, конечно же, с элементами эротики. Если кто-то так разойдется что разденется догола, это его право и его ответственность. 
Я такие вещи не инициирую.

----------


## optimistka17

> (если ты не возражаешь)мне очень понравились -


 Да какие возражения? Тем более, это не мой конкурс Я его впервые увидела в исполнении киевского театра клоунады" Артобстрел." А потом и в книжках встречала его описание. :wink:Я провожу этот конкурс как правило 1-2 раза в год. В этом году, правда не проводила ни разу. Делаю только по личной просьбе заказчика... В этом году дважды просили, но я сделала им достаточно большую замену на другие конкурсы, а его проводить не стала.:biggrin: Главное, что и без "Пуговок-Петелек" клиент остался доволен... :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Не знаю... от меня таких конкурсов не ждут.


Теперь, Лина, когда у меня сайт появился, я по русски написала - что не играю между ного и ниже пояса, и вроде от меня тоже не ждут. 
Но корпоративки всеравно непредсказуемо для меня! :redface:
На первой встрече клиенты сказали - ни во что играть не будем, хотим сидеть и слушать - а закончили требованием этих самых яиц в штанах  :Vah: ! Вот и пойми их!

----------


## Лина М.

> Но корпоративки всеравно непредсказуемо для меня!


Инна, почему непредсказуемы?? Как они могут быть не предсказуемы??? Ты ведь должна показать заказчику сценарный план всего мероприятия: от момента встречи гостей до последнего аккорда дискотеки. Так всем удобнее и всем спокойнее: клиенту - потому что он знает что его ждет и видит за что он платит, тебе - потому что ты придерживаешься программы, которую одобрил и оплатил заказчик. 
*Отличие корпоративного вечера от свадьбы в том, что это мероприятие заказывает и оплачивает фирма в лице руководства, и ты совершенно не обязана потакать желаниям гостей!* Никто не имеет права что-либо от тебя требовать вне утвержденного сценария и бюджета.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ты ведь должна показать заказчику сценарный план всего мероприятия: от момента встречи гостей до последнего аккорда дискотеки.


Лин! А неужели у тебя никогда не было такого, что что-то вдруг начинает идти не по плану?
Вот например, не нравится им игра, предложеная тобой?Ты не будешь на ходу что-то менять или будешь продолжать делать то, что они не восприняли?

----------


## Лина М.

*KAlinchik*,
 Алина, я тебе скажу, что к игровой части особенно внимательно отношусь. 
Поскольку корпоратив никогда не бывает спонтанным, и я по нескольку раз бываю у заказчика в процессе подготовки, то я уже чувствую какие игры пойдут в этой компании, какие нет.

----------


## KAlinchik

*SONYA_07*,
 ну я не имела в виду только игры...
Неужели у тебя никогда ничего непредсказуемого и незапланиронного не происходило?

----------


## Лина М.

*KAlinchik*,
На корпоративах бывает только одна проблема - это чересчур "обеспокоенные и ответственные за мероприятие" маркетологши или кадровички. Им так надо изображать деятельность перд руководством, что они соверешенно не могут расслабиться и постоянно вставляют свои пять копеек, чем бесокнечно мне мешают.
Я эти вещи тоже оговариваю еще до мероприятия: у меня работает команда, которая обеспечивает всё: от своевременной доставки реквизита - до встречи артистов и сопровождения их в гримерной, от момента встречи гостей у входа в зал ресторана - до момента посадки их в автобус. Мы обеспечиваем каждый момент мероприятия и нам помощники не нужны.

А то, что ты имеешь ввиду, это не беда. Любой ведущий всегда сориентируется на ходу: не эта игра, так другая. Естественно, если я вижу, что "это не катит", снимаю его и всё.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Инна, почему непредсказуемы??


Нехочется повторяться, но мне довелось испытать именно это - непредсказуемость. Когда после первых 2 выпитых рюмок все выскочили на танцпол и больше ни разу не сели... По двое - трое подбегали иногда, выпивали и опять на танцпол... И все мои заготовленные стишки, викторины, загадки, гороскопы - пришлось засунуть в  :Jopa:  и судоржно вспоминать разные игры и конкурсы, потому что я не ожидала такого после расказа руководства о том, как 9 лет они сидят и слушают тамаду, не танцуют и не играют... :Vah: . Это был мой первый в жизни корпоратив, я не стала предпринимать попытки усадить их дружно за стол, но об этом не пожалела. Они сели на пять минут под горячее и все, кто говорил говорили дальше на одну тему - какие мы дураки, что столько лет скучно сидели, не понимая как здорово можно расслабиться....
Я бы очень хотела быть такой опытной, как ты, Лина! Выслушала руководство, сделала как они хотят - но у меня так не получается!:smile:

----------


## Лина М.

*innca*,
 А ты, Инночка, как думала!!! Корпоратив - дело серьезное и публика на нем - искушенная. Им старндрат не подходит. В том-то вся и штука, что 



> все мои заготовленные стишки, викторины, загадки, гороскопы


 - это не сценарий, не идея, не сюжетная линия. Это действительно никому не интересно. От корпоратива ждут совсем другого. Я уже писала об этом. 
Я никогда не берусь за корпоратив без предварительного изучения контингента, без понимания целей и задач, которые стоят перед этим мероприятием, без изучения опыта прошлогодних праздников (их плюсов и минусов).
Неужели ты думаешь, что я стою перед сотней человек, что-то вещаю в микрофон и вынуждаю себя слушать??? Нет. Но они сидят, слушают и балдеют. Поскольку то, что я  говорю, касается ЛИЧНО ИХ, поскольку мои слова ИМ ИНТЕРЕСНЫ, т.к. они О НИХ, ПРО НИХ и ДЛЯ НИХ! И после таких слов хочется и бегать и прыгать и танцевать.

----------


## Ludochka-69

Заранее предсказать как пойдет мероприятия нельзя. Вот мое мнение. Бывает, несколько раз встречается с клиентами, начальниками в офисе, они там чинные, манерные, а после 3-х часов корпоратива такое выдадут....
Все переварачивается с ног на голову: и установки, сделанные ранее на курс вечера, и желания начальства. Ни социальный, ни возрастной, ни материальный статус клиентов однозначного варианта проведения не гарантирует.
Людмила

----------


## Ludochka-69

skomorox, и действительно, надо попробывать под "Разноцветные моря" сделать игру.
Людмила

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я никогда не берусь за корпоратив без предварительного изучения контингента, без понимания целей и задач, которые стоят перед этим мероприятием, без изучения опыта прошлогодних праздников (их плюсов и минусов).


Верю, Лина, что они слушают с удовольствием! Честь тебе и хвала! :flower: 
Мы просто в разных условиях работаем - у меня на подготовку корпоративов было на один 2 дня, на второй 3. :biggrin: И сценарных набросков небыло никаких - я вообще не собиралась брать корпоративки, но агенство меня подставило, клиентов взяли, оплату 100% вперед взяли... как же я могла не отработать? :Aga: 
Да и мои корпоративы на 20 и на 30 человек в малюсеньких кафешках отличаются и по бюджету и по искушенности! 
Поэтому просто не удивляйся, что бывают корпоративы и попроще, где народ не хочет слушать, а хочет яйца в штанах катать!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Pugachiha

> Коллеги, подкиньте пожалуйста для цветных танцев к малтновому цвету и бирюзовому.


Ну к малиновому, как тут уже сказали Николаев "Малиновое вино" лучше всего подходит. А про бирюзовый уменя сразу всплывает в памяти песенка из детства. Кто пел и как называется - не помню, т.к. даже не знала никогда, но очень она мне нравилась. Там мужской голос поёт о том, что он подарил своей любимой колечко с бирюзой. А припев:
Чтоб горела как слеза
В том колечке бирюза
Дальше опять не помню, но может кто-то вспомнит? Песенка была популярная, весёленькая, танцевальная:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> Чтоб горела как слеза
> В том колечке бирюза
> Дальше опять не помню, но может кто-то вспомнит?


Это ВИА "Сябры", песенка "Бирюза" :Aga:

----------


## Pugachiha

*Курица*,
 Да!!! Наконец-то! очень классная песенка, думаю, понравится и Вашим гостям. И бирюзовые платочки теперь пойдут в тему, надеюсь:smile:

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

[QUOTE=SONYA_07]что к игровой части особенно внимательно отношусь. 
Поскольку корпоратив никогда не бывает спонтанным, и я по нескольку раз бываю у заказчика в процессе подготовки, то я уже чувствую какие игры пойдут в этой компании, какие нет.
Полностью согласна с тем, что на корпаративе всего не предусмотришь, бывает порой совершенно неожиданные моменты... Как то в одной фирме я вела переговоры с замом.	директора.Он мне чётко сказал, что у них генеральный - старой закалки коммунист, он любит торжественные речи,награждения и т.д. И сколько раз они заказывали ведущих,он их подминал про себя и праздник превращался в "партсобрание" И теперь они всегда первые 40 минут слушают его речи,потом он уходит и начинается праздник. Ну не могла я же 40 минут сидеть как дура,начала потихоньку разогревать директора и народ, проходит 1 час-он не уходит, проходит 2 час- не уходит,а народ его побаиваится и в расслабуху не кидаются! А он танцует!За женщ.начал ухаживать ( а самому лет за 70) Через 3 часа подходит ко мне зам. и орёт "Выключай на.х..р аппаратуру, скажи технич. перерыв 15 минут, может уйдёт... Нет не ушёл,народ уже при нём стал колбаситься! А сам генеральный в конце стриптиз со шваброй танцевал! Вот и поробуй угадать,и спланировать в такой ситуации! :Aga:

----------


## Ludochka-69

Курица. Таня, если есть пришли мне пожалуйста песню "Бирюза".
Людмила
ludochka-69@mail.ru

----------


## Pugachiha

> Курица. Таня, если есть пришли мне пожалуйста песню "Бирюза".


Людочка, не забудьте потом рассказать, как народ среагировал на эту песню. Очень-на надеюсь, что она должна хорошо пойти :Aga:

----------


## Dium

*Вопросы викторины и ответы на них:* 
Этот режиссер - "папа" советского мультяшного Винни-Пуха.
Ф.Хитрук
Чьим голосом говорит Слоненок в м/ф "38 попугаев"?
М.Козаков
Режиссером м/ф "Котенок по имени Гав" является
Л.Атаманов
В разоренное гнездо аистов дети положили бумажного аистенка, который выжил и улетел со стаей в теплые края. Это сюжет мультфильма
"Аистенок в клеточку"
Красная шерстяная варежка из одноименного мультфильма превратилась в умного и веселого...
щенка
Знаменитую песенку Мамонтенка написал
Владимир Шаинский
Кто в мультфильме "Тайна третьей планеты" отличался умом и сообразительностью?
Птица-говорун
По его сценарию снята "Зимняя сказка" -трогательная история о дружбе Ежика и Медвежонка
Сергей Козлов
Ворона в м/ф "Влюбчивая ворона" говорит голосом актрисы
Ларисы Удовиченко
Кто, кроме О.Анофриева, озвучивал роль в м/ф "Как Львенок и Черепаха пели песню"?
Ростислав Плятт

----------


## Dium

*Зимняя викторина* 
В какой из перечисленных стран зима наступает в июне?
Австралия

Кто из перечисленных актрис сыграл роль Снежной королевы в одноименном фильме Геннадия Казанского?
Наталья Климова

В каком году был снят знаменитый фильм Игоря Масленникова «Зимняя вишня»?
1985

В кого превратил злую мачеху и ее дочь Январь в сказке С.Я. Маршака «Двенадцать месяцев»?
в собак

Назовите известную актрису, сыгравшую роль Марфушеньки в фильме Александра Роу «Морозко»?
Инна Чурикова

В каком городе в новогодние праздники прошел первый в Европе международный фестиваль ледяной и снежной скульптуры под крышей?
в Брюгге

Чьему перу принадлежит фраза "Мороз крепчал...", ставшая в наше время ироническим крылатым выражением?
Чехова

По мнению голландцев, Синтер Клаас (голландское имя святого, которое было искажено американцами в "Санта Клаус") неразлучен с этим атрибутом.
Трубка

Первый научный трактат по исследованию снежных кристаллов (снежинок) принадлежит великому...
астроному

Излюбленное новогоднее блюдо россиян - салат оливье. Какого из перечисленных ингредиентов не было в оригинальной рецептуре салата Люсьена Оливье?
Горошка

----------


## Dium

*Гадание на «ДА» и «НЕТ»  	*
Погадаем на "да" и "нет". Для этого нам понадобится девять разноцветных полосок бумаги. Задумываем вопрос или желание и не глядя вынимаем любую бумажку из этого набора. Цвет и будет ответом. Если выпал... 

Красный — действуйте смело, рискованно. Для выполнения вашего желания потребуются решительность, напористость. Оно может сбыться, но для этого придется побороться.

Оранжевый — желание исполнится. Принесет ра*дость, ощущение полноты жизни. Ничто не будет этому мешать.

Желтый — то, что вы загадываете, может сбыться, но при условии: для этого необходимо выбрать рассудоч*ное, взвешенное решение. Добиваясь желаемого, не действуйте очертя голову, спонтанно. Точный ответ даст го*лос разума. Помехой задуманному могут послужить сплетни и интриги.

Зеленый — сейчас для вашего замысла или стремления время еще не пришло. Нужно подождать, возможна перемена обстоятельств.

Голубой — говорит о том, что есть все шансы полу*чить желаемое. Этот цвет внушает надежду, прогнози*рует успех, обещает хорошие условия для задуманного.

Синий — цвет удачи. Но не трактуйте его как точ*ное "да" на ваш вопрос. Он подсказывает, что для исполнения желания будет предоставлен широкий спектр возможностей, крайне благоприятных. Вы ими воспользуетесь в полной мере, если проявите волю и уме*рите свое самомнение.

Фиолетовый — расшифровывается как однознач*ное "нет". Это и совет отказаться от решительных дей*ствий, не пытаться побороть обстоятельства. Ничего путного из этого не выйдет.

Черный — категоричное "нет" без всяких оговорок. К исполнению желаний путь полностью закрыт. То, что вы хотите, не сбудется.

Белый — это "да", причем загаданное исполнится без всяких усилий. Вся ситуация сложилась так, чтобы не было преград вашему замыслу.

*Без гороскопов*  
Вы можете узнать день рождения любого из гостей. Пожалуйста, пусть человек умножит на 2 число, которое является днем его рождения. К результату прибавит 5, а эту сумму умножит на 50. Теперь прибавит порядковый номер того месяца, когда он родился, и назовет вам по*лученное число.

Секрет. Из числа (результата) надо отнять 250. Получится трехзначное или четырехзначное число. Одна или две первые цифры — день рождения, две пос*ледние — месяц.

*"ОХ, РЕКЛАМА!"*

Для проведения этого конкурса необходимо заранее записать фонограмму вступлений к телерекламам и предложить участникам продолжить текст, который, по их мнению, звучит после музыкальной заставки. Наиболее сведущие - получают призы - те вещи, предметы, рекламу которых они знают наизусть. Для этого конкурса лучше иметь фонограммы тех рекламных телероликов, которые уже немного подзабылись.

P.S. у кого есть саундтреки из реклам??!! выставляйте на сайт. заранее благодарю.

----------


## Dium

*Аукцион вслепую *  

Дорогие коллеги! Сегодня в нашем аукционе выстав*лено 12 лотов. Какие именно? Не станем называть их — постарайтесь сами догадаться. Скажем только, что бу*тылка шампанского не самый ценный приз! Итак, в на*шем черном загадочном ящике...

Лот № 1—исключительное импортное средство для улучшения памяти! Все, давно позабытое, всплывет пе*ред вами — как будто произошло только вчера!
Началь*ная цена — ...! Кто больше?
(Носовой платок. Если вам нужно что-нибудь запомнить — завяжите на нем узелок).

Лот № 2 — белая, шипящая ароматная пена и — море удовольствия! Вот все, что можно сказать об этом лоте!
(Мыло).

Лот № 3 — этот лот поможет вам удержать дома лю*бящего погулять супруга. Он собрался уходить? Уверяю вас — этот лот удержит его в кругу домашних.
(Бельевая прищепка).

Лот № 4 — этот лот уместен на любом столе, в лю*бом краю, в любое время суток!
(Солонка).

Лот № 5—веселящее средство, которое украсит лю*бой праздник!
(Воздушный шарик).

Лот №6 — этот лот сделает прекрасной любую женщину, сколько бы ей не было лет!
(Тушь, лак — любое косметическое средство).

Лот № 7 — добро и зло, все соки плодоносящей зем*ли таит в себе этот непревзойденный предмет.
(Яблоко).

Лот № 8 — на этот раз в нашем черном ящике спря*тан совершенно необходимый предмет! Он вмиг рассеет любую тьму.
(Фигурная свеча).

Лот № 9 — вы мечтаете о сладкой жизни? Вечерние огни ресторанов, кофе в постель, отель Хилтон? Купите же этот лот— непременный атрибут сладкой жизни!
(Шоколадка).

Лот № 10 — вы устали, разочарованы, утомлены жизнью? Улыбнитесь — и все пройдет! Лот N10 подарит вам искреннюю улыбку!
(Зубная паста).

Лот № 11 — в нашем черном ящике очередной загадочный предмет. От этого лота мы всегда ожидаем более, чем получаем.
(Бутылка шампанского).

Лот № 12 — интриги и страсти, коварство и любовь, блеск и нищету заключает в себе наш последний, двенадцатый лот!
(Исторический, любовный или авантюрный роман).

если было уже где-то , то извиняюсь.

----------


## Dium

*Конкурс «Заряди мозги»*
Ведущий зачитывает словосочетания, а зрители называют их одним словом. Самые сообразительные получают жетоны; тому, у кого окажется наибольшее количество жетонов, вручается приз.
1. Пиджак к подгузнику. (Распашонка).
2. Фольклорный текст на сообразительность. (Загадка).
3.Буквы, выстроенные для переклички. (Алфавит).
4. Прабабушкина аудиосистема. (Патефон).
5. Эпицентр бублика. (Дырка).
6. Обратная сторона затылка. (Лицо).
7. Повод публично пообниматься с кавалером. (Танец).
8. Насекомое, страдающее от неразделённой любви к человеку. (Комар).
9. Часть лица, которую иногда вешают. (Нос).
10. Растение, отвечающее головой за отношения между людьми. (Ромашка).

----------


## KAlinchik

> Без гороскопов 
> Вы можете узнать день рождения любого из гостей. Пожалуйста, пусть человек умножит на 2 число, которое является днем его рождения. К результату прибавит 5, а эту сумму умножит на 50. Теперь прибавит порядковый номер того месяца, когда он родился, и назовет вам по*лученное число.
> 
> Секрет. Из числа (результата) надо отнять 250. Получится трехзначное или четырехзначное число. Одна или две первые цифры — день рождения, две пос*ледние — месяц.


А кто-то проверял? Работает? А то я не уверена....

----------


## Dium

> А кто-то проверял? Работает? А то я не уверена....


Ну я проверяла :))) прежде чем выставить, попробовала свое день рождение вычислить, мамино, друзей- все отлично работает!!! 
*KAlinchik* - не сомневайся  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Dium*,
 я уже тоже проверила..Штука класная, но не для меня, я не математик и считать могу долго...Вот этот тест с бумажкой сидела высчитывала минуты 3, а здесь сам эффект в незатянутости!

----------


## Dium

*KAlinchik*, сейчас практически у всех на мобильном телефоне есть калькулятор :smile: можно предложить посчитать:)

----------


## Виксия

А  здесь  испытания, предназначенные для выборов спутника Снегурки. Если позволяет площадка и реквизит, то можно предложить претендентам  принять участие в следующих игровых испытаниях, объединив их в сказочный сюжет. Вот такой:

Отправляемся мы в путь,
Чтобы в сказку заглянуть.
В тридесятом царстве,
В неблагополучном государстве,
В селе неведомо каком,
В избе крестьянской с козырьком
Жили братцы молодые,
На подбор - все удалые!
На работу лишь не падки,
За столом все были хватки!
Вот раз, лёжа на печи,
Стали кушать калачи.
Вдруг - идея! Футы - нуты!
Сколь съедим мы за минуту!?
(Помощники вносят на подносах калачи. Проводится игра "Кто
больше съест за минуту калачей?").
Раззадорились ребята, порешили:
Всем нам надо
Резвых лошадей сыскать,
Да на подвиги скакать!
(Участникам игры раздают бутафорских лошадок)
Вот затеплил свет зари,
В сёдлах все богатыри.
На пути у них - преграда!
(Расставляют барьерчики)
Подскочить повыше надо,
Не задев, не сбив барьер,
Повернуть и вновь "в карьер"!
Приготовились?
А теперь по счёту "Три!"
Старт немедленно бери!
Раз, два, три!
(Проводится игра "Скачки")
Хоть ретивы кони были,
На скаку в азарте,
Удалось их укротить.
Что такое? Кони встали,
И тревожно вдруг заржали,
Бьют копытом и дрожат ?
Ужас охватил ребят!
На пути - преграда снова -
Встал ........ там трёхголовый!
(Вносят трехголового ........... - фигура, у которой
вместо голов три воздушных шарика).
Наши парни были хватки,
В ход пустили по рогатке!
(Проводится игра "Попади в цель")
Метко вы по цели били
И ......... поразили.
И на радости такой
Хотели повернуть домой.
(Вносят горящие свечи, закамуфлированные под костёр).
Вдруг видят парни - свет искрится!
Должно быть, то - перо жар - птицы!
К тому месту поскакали,
И к своей большой печали,
Вместо чуда, Птицы - жар,
Здесь увидели пожар.
И смекнули, чтобы не было беды,
Надо натаскать воды.
(Вносят ведро с водой, закамуфлированное под колодец).
Есть колодец! Нет ведра!
Смекалку проявить пора!
(Вносят ложки на подносе).
Ложки есть! Зачем тушить?
Воду можно в них носить!
(Проводится игра: "Натаскай воду", в конце этой игры
каждый участник тушит свою свечу).
С честью одолев преграды,
Заслужили вы награды!
Мы поздравить вас спешим!
Тост за всех провозгласим!
Победивший в большинстве конкурсов и становится Дедом
Морозом.

----------


## skomorox

Всё хорошо, но кто же будет учить все эти стихи? Ни ведущий не будет, ни тем более гости из зала. А есть что-нибудь в прозе? Где, если слова по роли и вылетели из башки, дак хоть своими словами можно вывернуться. А вот, если стихи улетучаться вдруг? Вот лажа-то будет. Да и не слушает никто стихов. Нужна проза.

----------


## милашка5

посылка

----------


## Виксия

> Всё хорошо, но кто же будет учить все эти стихи?


Да,  нет  учить  вовсе  не  обязательно,  я  думала  может  ее  читать  как  сказку,  а  они  выполняют  действия,  мы  ведь  сказки  наизусть  не  учим,  или  может  это  я  одна  их  читаю  с  планшета,  а  надо  учить?  Ну,  они  ведь  разные  всегда,  одни  для  одного  мероприятия,  другие  для  другого,  а  все  их  и  не  выучить.  
Просто  я   эту,  и  другие  сказки  дома  перед  использованием  хорошо  отчитываю,  а  потом  уже  их  читаю  "одним  глазом",  а  другим глазом  работаю  с  участниками, примерно  так.

----------


## цветок

> Всё хорошо, но кто же будет учить все эти стихи?


Ирин,а когда читаешь наизусть,тогда и слушают хорошо!

----------


## Gestiya

> конкурсы с ложками.


Хорошую хозяйку в старину узнавали, как она за столом ложкой работала.
2 девушки деревянными ложками из мелкой тарелки кашу едят.= Красная девица

2 парня в зубах за ручку ложку держат, на ней яйцо ( воздушный шар). эстафета. кто скорее пронесет и не уронет ( не разобьет) = Добрый молодец.

2 семейные пары сидят за разными столами, муж напротив жены. Реквизит деревянные ложки большие с очень длинной ручкой (сувенирные). Держать ложку можно только за конец ручки. Кто быстрее съест семейную кашу.
(Они должны догадаться кормить друг друга)

----------


## Gestiya

> или шары как я делаю например


 В конце свадьбы  подруги невесты берут гелевые шары  и на каждом надписывают по одной букве ее девичьей фамилии. И выпускают в небо. Фамилия к невесте больше не вернется. К новой (фамилии мужа, теперь совместной) надо привыкать.

Танцевальный с шарами. Приглашаются пары, каждой выдается по 1 шарику. Или надувают, или уже надутый дают. Обьявляется, что вас теперь трое: Вы, она и ваш шарик, берегите его. Музыкальные отрывки короткие (быстр, медл.). Шарик между сердцами (руки за спиной);между спинами;Ваши колени упираются в шарикк, и ее колени упираются в шарик (руки за спиной).... музыка пошла, только тогда продолжаешь - без помощи рук поднимите шарик до подбородка...
Всех участников выстраиваем в шеренгу. Снова: он, она и их шарик.
- Устали? Надоел вам этот шарик. У вас сейчас появится возможность избавиться от этого шарика...
(Перед шеренгой участников ставим стул).
... Проблема в том, что сделать это нужно оригинально, т.е. не повторяя других участников. Итак, звучит красивая (эротичная) мелодия, обыгрывая ее, вы втроем, исполняя общий танец, выходите в район этого стула и здесь с помощью стула или  возле него, используя ТОЛЬКО МЯГКИЕ части ваших тел, избавляетесь от шарика каждая пара по очереди.

кстати. объяснение игры всегда напряжно. в италии видели: аниматоры с туристами работают группами. Говорят мало (иноязычны), показывают завязку игры, передавая эстафету уже самим соревнующимся, без слов - делом.

----------


## Dium

В инете надыбала:
*ИГРА-ТЕСТ ДЛЯ ЖЕНИХА И НЕВЕСТЫ*
(Для этой игры приготавливают полотнище с прорезями для головы жениха и рук невесты. Молодожены располагаются за полотнищем: первый – жених, за ним – невеста. На лицевой стороне полотнища изображен конверт для младенца с рюшами по чепчику, с иней ленточкой-бантиком по центру. Реквизит: соска, зубная щетка, банан, расческа, носовой платок и звукозаписи. Свидетели натягивают полотнище. Ведущая произносит текст)
Есть вот такое покрывало,
Ему придется распрямиться,
Ведь это тесту здесь начало,
Молодоженам потрудиться.
Тест на совместное родительство
Сегодня вам мы предлагает.
А мы все – ваше поручительство –
Здесь с интересом наблюдаем.
Скорее в роль свою входите,
Историю направим вспять.
Места скорей определите,
И быль уже пора начать!
Давным-давно мальчонка появился,
И весть о нем взметнулась ввысь.
И вот (имя) наш народился!
Ты где, (имя)? Появись!
(под фонограмму «Я хороший мальчик» жених просовывает голову в полотнище)
Младенец был прожорлив, мы не скроем.
К бутылочке тянулся, ах, варнак!
А ну, продемонстрируйте такое,
И покажите, как все было, как?
(невеста просовывает руки в прорези, берет из рук ведущего бутылочку с соской и пытается напоить жениха. Фонограмм «Пей пиво!»)
Все, хватит, уж напился вроде!
Растет (имя), зубки появляются.
Теперь увидеть мы хотим здесь, при народе,
Как эти зубки щеткой очищаются.
(невесте дают зубную щетку. Она под веселую музыку пытается почистить зубы жениху)
Раз зубки появились, надо кушать.
И, благо, на прилавках есть (название города)
Что можно есть, а не по книжкам слушать,
Вот это вот соцветие банана!
Очистить надо, прежде чем снять пробу,
А ну, (имя невесты), накорми, попробуй!
(невесте дают банан. Она очищает его и кормит жениха под фонограмму из мультфильма «Чунга-чанга»)
Наелся, угостился наш (имя)
И можно б здесь наш тест и прекращать,
Но нерасчесанным ходить, друзья, негоже,
Пора мальчишке челку причесать!
(невесте вручается расческа. Звучит песня Варум «Очаровашка». Невеста причесывает жениха)
Конечно, много лет прошло,
Мы все за тестом наблюдаем.
Воды уж море утекло.
Последний жест припоминаем.
Подрос (имя), пора пришла, влюбился,
(имя) замуж он позвал,
И так случилось – прослезился,
Хоть чувства в кулаке держал.
И ты, (имя), здесь возьми платочек,
Слезу прощанья с младостью утри.
И будет здесь спектакль наш закончен.
Мы слезки утираем. Раз, два, три!
(Под песню Булановой «Плачу» невеста вытирает слезы. Полотнище убирают)
Займите за столом почетно место,
В преддверии всех лучших ваших дней
Мы пьем за ваших будущих детей!
Вы тест прошли уверенно, красиво,
Но это тренировка лишь, и только!
Так будьте вы в родительстве счастливы,
А мы сегодня дружно крикнем «Горько!»

----------


## Dium

*СВАДЕБНАЯ КРИЧАЛКА*
(тоже в недрах инета - на свадебном форуме)

Ведущий делит гостей на две половины. Первая кричит: «нет, нет, нет!), вторая «Да, да, да!». Невеста по сигналу ведущего произносит «Я согласна!», жених «Оба-на!». Ведущий показывает, чья очередь говорить.

Мы на свадьбе собрались
Помолчать и погрустить? (нет, нет, нет)
Чтобы выпить, закусить? (да, да, да)
Две судьбы соединить? (я согласна!)
Будем, будем веселиться (да, да, да)
Постараемся напиться (нет, нет, нет)
Жениха мы очень ловко
Вокруг пальца обведем (оба-на!)
Покуражимся немного (да, да, да)
И невесту украдем (я согласна!)
Но вернем ее, наверно (нет, нет, нет)
Если нам жених станцует (да, да, да)
Только, чур, не очень скверно (оба-на)
Пусть гостей всех расцелует (да, да, да)
Молодым же с этих пор
Не терять любви задор (оба-на!)
Ребятишек нарожать (я согласна!)
И богатство наживать (да, да, да)
Да на улице прохожим
Ежедневно раздавать (нет, нет, нет)
И пример всем одиноким
Этой свадьбой показать (да, да, да)
Чтобы муж, придя с работы,
Восклицал лишь .. (оба-на!)
А любимая жена была б
Сто лет ему верна! (я согласна!)

----------


## Volodя

Придумал ещё один велосипед... женщины и мужчины выбираются для конкурса, раздаются им маркеры , они должны нарисовать своим любимым бует , держа маркер во рту....

----------


## Максимум

> Сообщение от innca
> 
> 
> 				Но корпоративки всеравно непредсказуемо для меня!


Это еще цветочки,вот как то раз перед свадьбой мне позвонила невеста и скозала-"Максим(это я),у нас небольшие изменения в сценарии" я спрашиваю-"Солнышко ничего страшного,что изменилось:время начала,место проведения,количество гостей?"-"НЕт" она говорит"-Изменилось имя ЖЕНИХА"(и это за три дня до свадьбы она его просто поменяла на другого)

----------


## optimistka17

> и это за три дня до свадьбы она его просто поменяла на другого)


 Тебе повезло. Ты узнал это за три дня до свадьбы... У моей подругу-ведущей была анологичная ситуация. приходит на свадьбу, мама невесты отводит ее в сторону и просит учесть, что тот парень, который должен был быть свидетелем сегодня  в реале-COLOR="Blue"]ЖЕНИХ![[/COLOR] А получилось так. жених и невеста поссорились накануне свадьбы и расстались. Едва свидетель узнал об этом, тут же пришел к невесте и сделал предложение... А та, недолго думая -согласилась...Вот так и получилось, что пошли в Загс, поставили бутылку и слегка подкорректировали документы... А в самом деле,-свадебное платье куплено, зал заказан, тамада, музыка, видео, фото-тоже... Не отменять же свадьбу, в самом деле...

----------


## Максимум

мда случаев в нашей работе придостаточно.Прям хоть Задорнову пиши-он человек не глупый поймет и другим расскажет.Как юмориста я его уважаю.:rolleyes:А вообще-работник культуры или в нашей сфере-это не только стиль жизни-это ДИАГНОЗ!:smile:

----------


## Sarah

Вот конкурс вычитала - как вам, ничего так, но, по-моему, травмоопасно или я ошибаюсь?
На шаре
Команды по три человека.
Тройки получают хорошо надутый мяч – футбольный, волейбольный или баскетбольный.
Один из тройки, поддерживаемый под локти двумя другими игроками, переступая на мяче, катит его.
Побеждает тройка, пришедшая к финишу первой.

----------


## Sarah

Недавно украшали зал шарами и в голову пришла идея конкурса - кто больше наберет в руки шариков - пробовали, выглядит очень забавно.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Вот конкурс вычитала - как вам, ничего так, но, по-моему, травмоопасно или я ошибаюсь?


Да, травмоопасно. Лучше избегать таких вещей. У меня на свадьбе, казалось безопасная забава, заставила буквально замереть моё сердце. Обычный конкурс, когда надувают шарики и скаладывают их в сарафанчики, народ выбрал крупного мужчину и маленькую женщину. Потом попросила их исполнить танец. Мужчина вошёл в раж. начал налетать на эту женщину и вроде так легонько её толкнул. Но разница в массе, она как пёрышко отлетела, упала, головой о стену. я конечно очень за неё испугалась. Но она тут же вскочила, сказала, что всё  в порядке, потом веселилась. Но до сих пор переживаю.

----------


## solist64

> Придумал ещё один велосипед... женщины и мужчины выбираются для конкурса, раздаются им маркеры , они должны нарисовать своим любимым бует , держа маркер во рту....


Делал когда-то подобную рисовалку: Мужчины дорисовывают букет. Т.е. стебли роз с листьями нарисованы заранее, а сами бутоны надо дорисовать с завязанными глазами, а вначале еще и подойти к плакату с некоторого расстояния, можно обходя какие-то препятствия!

----------


## Gavrila

> они должны нарисовать своим любимым бует , держа маркер во рту....


я делал по другому. Одевал на головы шапки ушанки, с ушами завязанными на голове. Вставлял в получившиеся "кармашки" по бокам головы толстые фломастеры или в один "кармашек" один фломастер и они так рисовали на ватмане. Было прикольно!

----------


## skomorox

*Gavrila*,



> Одевал на головы шапки ушанки, с ушами завязанными на голове. Вставлял в получившиеся "кармашки" по бокам головы толстые фломастеры


Классно! Можно к теме "Быка" привязать. Обозвать эти два маркера рогами и пускай поднимают "на рога" ёлку. (её и надо будет рисовать на ватмане).

----------


## Tavina

Добрый вечер всем! Хочу предложить всем желающим небольшую подборку игр. Не знаю, возможно какие-то игры здесь уже были, тогда приношу извинения. Буду рада, если что-то пригодится. Вот ссылка: http://ifolder.ru/9227591

----------


## Elena 2008

Добрый вечер! Я тут новичок! Отличный сайт! В свою очередь предлагаю конкурс! Даже не конкурс, а приглашение на танец! Во время танца молодых или сразу после него раздаю гостям половинки от игральных карт. Одни - мужчинам, другие - женщинам. И после танца молодоженов говорю, что на свадьбе две семьи знакомятся друг с другом и сейчас надо найти свою половинку и станцевать с ней медленный танец. А во время танца узнать друг о друге как можно больше! Отличное начало дискотеки после первого стола!

----------


## optimistka17

> Во время танца молодых


А если ты ходишь и раздаешь половинки карт, то это ведь отвлекает гостей от просмотра первого танца... 
А после него если возникает какая-то заминка, то народ дружно валит на перекур....

----------


## Elena 2008

У меня никогда не было с этим проблем!  Раздавать начинаю или ближе к концу танца или до танца, пока все сидят! А если кто-то помогает раздавать - вообще все очень быстро! Не все же молодожены танцуют постановочные танцы! Иногда просто "переступают с ноги на ногу". Это тоже не очень интересно. Ну а уж коль постановочный, красивый танец, тогда смотрю по обстоятельствам. Иногда не провожу. Не на всех же свадьбах одно и то же. Раньше я делала половинки пословиц, но уж очень это кропотливо в подготовке, а карты разрезал - и все!

----------


## Gavrila

*Elena 2008*,
Мне кажется появление на таком празднике обыкновенных игральных карт должно быть оправданным по сценарию действием, а не просто тупо раздача оных гостям, а то как то невяжется: свадьба - карты. Может быть есть смысл в этом случае специальные карты заказать? Или открытками заменить...

Мне так кажется...

----------


## Elena 2008

Если идея понравилась - так модернизируйте ее как душе угодно! Мне нравится эта игра! Все встают и начинают искать друг друга! Даже если кто-то не хочет искать - его половинка обязательно его находит и приглашает на танец! Видеть что все вышли из-за стола на танц-пол после первого застолья - это круто!

----------


## Gavrila

Копеечный баскетбол

Что надо для игры.
 	Фарфоровая тарелка.
 	Монетки.

Команда из двух человек распределяет между собой спортивные снаряды: одному - большую мелкую фарфоровую тарелку, другому - несколько монет (одного или раз¬ного достоинства - по договоренности с другими игроками).
Партнеры располагаются на расстоянии от 1,5 до 3 и бо¬лее метров друг от друга Один из них кидает имеющиеся у него монеты, другой старается с помощью тарелки (и только тарелки!) их поймать. 
При командном проведении состязания каждой команде выдается по одинаковому количеству монет одинакового достоинства. Побеждает та, ловец которой поймает тарелкой наибольшее количество монет.


Рубльатлон

Что надо для игры.
 	Монетки.
 	Стаканчик.

Соревноваться лучше командами. Каждый участник от линии старта должен дойти до цели (стаканчика) и попасть в цель монеткой, затем вынуть ее из стаканчика, вернуться к команде и передать монетку следующему игроку в качестве эстафетной палочки.
Самое главное: нести монетку к цели надо на носке ноги, просто положив ее туда и ничем не придерживая. Сбросить монетку в цель (в стаканчик) нужно также только ногой, ничем себе не помогая.
Если монетка в пути с ноги упала, то нужно остановиться, положить ее на прежнее место и только после этого про¬должать движение. Если монета не попала в цель с первой, попытки, ее опять нужно положить на носок и потом пы¬таться забросить еще раз. Победит команда, которая закончит дистанцию, и, естественно, броски раньше другой.
После определения первой команды-победительницы можно провести и второй раунд соревнований. Отличаться от первого он может, например, тем, что монет станет две - по каждой на оба носка. Все остальное - так же.
Может быть и третий раунд - если расположить монету на голове и таким образом донести ее до цели.


Голодный банкир

Что надо для игры.
 	Однокопеечные монеты (или любые другие).

На большое фарфоровое блюдо кладут 13 однокопеечных монет. Задача игроков - вооружившись чайной ложечкой, переложить как можно большее количество монет из большой тарелки в свою маленькую. При этом соперники должны мешать друг другу... В зачет идут только монеты, попавшие в маленькую тарелочку. Упавшие с большой тарелки денежки не считаются.
И еще: маленькие тарелочки не случайно стоят немного в стороне от большой: монету ложечкой надо сначала поддеть и уже потом перенести на маленькую тарелочку. Свободной рукой помогать себе нельзя.

Все эти конкурсы делал. Все проходят на ура!

----------


## olgaring

> Если идея понравилась - так модернизируйте ее как душе угодно!


работая в школе , проводила подобный конкурс с детьми , в моём случае это были половинки открыток , на обороте которых были слова , например " Самая светлая пара " , Самая смелая пара " , " Самая страстная пара " Ну и т. д. (Мероприятие было для старшеклассников ) . После провозглашения каждой пары по порядку они танцевали каждый свой танец . 

На последнем юбилее " Кавказская пленница " , Мой Никулин таким образом играл в домино . (Всю ночь домино рисовала ). Кто совпал , сначала друг за другом , потом по парам танцевали ..

----------


## Volodя

> " Самая светлая пара "


Меня только за такие слова в школе били по  :Jopa:

----------


## michailow

Дорогие форумчани,
помогите, как можно подвести к игре "По секрету вам скажу"??

----------


## LILY2709

> Дорогие форумчани,
> помогите, как можно подвести к игре "По секрету вам скажу"??


Объясни что за игра!

----------


## LILY2709

Если вам нужно для какой либо игры пригласить участников, можно воспользоваться манком "Зашифрованные  пословицы". Правильно ответивших (перевести на русский) приглашаешь на площадку и делаешь с ними что хочешь.

Зашшифрованные пословицы.
Древнеримская: Скажи мне, кто твой Брут, и я скажу кто ты.
Итальянская: Спагетти кетчупом не испортишь.
Арабская: Каждая Гюльчатай свой гарем хвалит.
Древнеримская: Жизнь прожить не Рубикон перейти.
Японская: На чужой банзай рот не разевай.
Греческая: Редкий  Икар долетит до середины Дардинелл.
Троянская Дареному коню внутрь не смотрят.
Китайская: В чужой Шао Линь со своим  ушу не ходят.
Татарская: Незваный гость хуже русского.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Объясни что за игра!


Много раз в разных темах выставляли все свои тексты к этой игре! Игра простая - распечатываешь бумажки и даешь зачитывать гостям. Тексты веселые, получается прикольно.
Я распечатки приклеиаю к 5000 купбрам(реквизитным) и говрю, что юбиляр (или начальник ) хочет узнать све ваши секреты. У кого какой скелет в шкафу спрятан. В обмен на ваши тайны, он вам приличную премию назначил - каждый может получить прям сейчас 5000 рублей, в обмен на секретик! вот такая примерно подводка. А текст вот:
"По секрету я скажу"
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Занимаюсь я у-шу. 
И любого негодяя 
На лопатки уложу.
--------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Что белье я не ношу.
Если кто засомневался 
Прям сейчас и докажу.
--------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
По музеям я хожу. 
Потихоньку экспонаты 
Из музеев выношу.
--------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу,
Водку пью без удержу. 
Дайте мне бутылку в руки — 
Выпью и не закушу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
С президентом я дружу. 
Я с ним езжу на рыбалку, 
За грибами в лес хожу.
---------------------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
В ФБР давно служу, 
Потому что службу эту 
Очень важной нахожу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
За фигурой я слежу: 
То я глиною обмажусь, 
То подвергнусь массажу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу,
На диете я сижу:
Целый день зерном питаюсь
Или косточку гложу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Огород я содержу. 
Грядки я копать не стану, 
Только место укажу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Что пиявок развожу.
Этих милых симпатяшек 
Дома в баночке держу.
---------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Я здоровьем дорожу: 
Или съем таблеток кучу, 
Или мази приложу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Я за внешностью слежу.
Перед зеркалом часами 
Макияжи навожу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
На нудистский пляж хожу. 
Потому моя натура 
Очень склонна к неглижу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу, 
Всех вокруг я довожу,
Потому что обожаю 
Вешать на уши лапшу.
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу,
Классно тачку я вожу. 
И, зажмурясь, проезжаю 
По любому виражу.

---------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
В баню голышом хожу
Вместе с веничком дубовым
Круто время провожу
-----------------------------------------------


---------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
Этим летом я рожу
Толи парня толи девку 
Как узнаю, так скажу
-----------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
В Телевизор я гляжу 
Вижу там рекламу нашу
В тихоря с ума схожу
-------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
Летом к морю поспешу
Буду тело свое нежить
На Богамском на пляжу
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
Я на пенсии сижу
Клубом добрых рукодельниц
Иногда руковожу
-----------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
Я к гадалкам не хожу
Если парень улыбнется
Я его приворожу
-----------------------------------------------


----------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
В шейпинг иногда хожу
А Набираю килограммы
В ресторане «Фудзи-Яма»
--------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
Я за модою слежу
Одеваю миниюбки
Мерседесы торможу
--------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу 
Сейф в банке сторожу
Подворовываю тихо
Привыкаю к дележу
---------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу
Натюрморты я пишу
Водка, холодец, селедка
Сам слюною исхожу
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету я скажу
За порядком я слежу
Посещаю я дружину
Хулиганов сторожу
--------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------
По секрету Вам скажу
Я с милицией дружу
Вечерами в вытрезвитель
Как к себе домой хожу
------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу
Девок я в кино вожу
На места для поцелуев
Пятерых я посажу
--------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу
В суши иногда хожу
Вместо палочек китайских
Вилку я всегда прошу
---------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу
Коноплю я развожу
В огороде у соседа
Консперацию держу
---------------------------------------------------
По секрету вам скажу
Я с Шумахером дружу
Если вместе выпиваем
Я его домой вожу
----------------------------

----------


## skomorox

*innca*,



> Я распечатки приклеиаю к 5000 купбрам(реквизитным) и говрю, что юбиляр (или начальник ) хочет узнать све ваши секреты. У кого какой скелет в шкафу спрятан. В обмен на ваши тайны, он вам приличную премию назначил - каждый может получить прям сейчас 5000 рублей,


А купюры им насовсем остаются, в качестве "премии" от шефа, или ты их обратно забираешь?

----------


## Сильва

Рискую повториться, честно, не осилила прочитать все  160 страниц. Я играть больше люблю, когда люди за столами, в перерыве пусть танцуют, тем более, что выкупы проводить да сказки... но иногда всё же играем. На "Ура" проходит конкурс "Ку-ку". когда рассказали - отнеслась скептически, а провела - теперь всегда делаю .
Участвуют от7 до 20 человек, встают в круг, чтоб мне с микрофоном крутиться было удобнее. Говорю: Вспоминаем цифру "три", числа, кратные трём (обычно после первого стола появляется напряжённое выражение, можно прокомментировать), числа, содержащие цифру "3". (Громко называют некоторые). Молодцы, вспомнили. Теперь мы с вами будем считать подряд, пропуская эти числа. Вместо них говорим "ку-ку": 1-2, "ку-ку", 4,5,"ку-ку" и так далее. Ясно? поехали! Первый выбывает на "13" обычно, каждый раз после ошибки игрок выходит, можно дать поощрительный приз, а мы начинаем опять с "1". Дальше 25ти доходят редко!
На новогодних праздниках "ку-ку" меняется на "хрю-хрю" или "му-му" в зависимости от встречаемого года.

----------


## Сильва

Поскольку в теме и игры, и загадки, то, как понимаю, викторины тоже здесь? 
На свадьбе говорю, что свадьба - это всегда немножечко сказки, и именно знание сказок понадобится молодожёнам, когда у них появятся детки. Давайте, уважаемые гости, вспоминать сказки:

1.Сказка про общежитие, рухнувшее от перенаселения.                    Теремок     

2.Сказка о пользе коллективного труда в сельском хозяйстве.            Репка      

3. Сказка о небезопасности случайных знакомств.                              Красная Шапочка     

4. Сказка о том, что можно работать в  общежитии, а жениться в другом месте.     Белоснежка      

5. Сказка с тремя покушениями и одним убийством.                                Колобок

6. Сказка о том, что, будучи абсолютным  поленом,   можно неплохо обеспечить старость родителей.                              Буратино  

7.  Народный боевик, в котором двое, воспитанных на старых традициях, не смогли добиться требуемого результата, а маленькая пронырливая таки разбила.                Курочка ряба 

8.   Сказка – яркая реклама страхования жилища от пожара.                 Кошкин дом  

9.   Сказка - учебное пособие для свёкров по проверке   невесток.	                    Царевна-лягушка

10. Сказка, в которой лиса пребывает в гражданском браке    с котом.                  Пан Коцький

11. Сказка с четырьмя предложениями и только одной свадьбой. 		                Дюймовочка                                      

12. Народный детектив о похищении семи несовершеннолетних.      Волк и 7 козлят 

13.  Сказка, в которой кот устраивает личную жизнь   хозяина.	                             Кот  в сапогах

14.  Сказка о том, что мужчине легче сменить избранницу,   чем свои привычки.                   Синяя Борода

----------


## Elena 2008

Про "Цветные танцы"

Курица! Спасибо огромное за разъяснение! Я уже и фото нашла и ткань заказала купить, и даже песни подобрала. Осталось нарезку сделать! 

Девушки! А можно и мне попросить календарь оптимиста на русском! Очень понравилось! Если Вам не сложно, Плиз!!!
eskova2007@yandex.ru

----------


## Инна Р.

> А купюры им насовсем остаются, в качестве "премии" от шефа, или ты их обратно забираешь?


Конечно навсегда! У меня были припасены огромные картонные красивые купюры (с одной стороны купюра, с другой реклама), но вот запасы кончаются. Теперь купила евро, буду евро давать :smile:!

----------


## LILY2709

> Много раз в разных темах выставляли все свои тексты к этой игре! Игра простая - распечатываешь бумажки и даешь зачитывать гостям. Тексты веселые, получается прикольно.
> Я распечатки приклеиаю к 5000 купбрам(реквизитным) и говрю, что юбиляр (или начальник ) хочет узнать све ваши секреты. У кого какой скелет в шкафу спрятан. В обмен на ваши тайны, он вам приличную премию назначил - каждый может получить прям сейчас 5000 рублей, в обмен на секретик! вот такая примерно подводка.


Подобную игру провожу и я, но там нет  первой строчки "По секрету я скажу.." Я ее провожу от имени цыганки как гадание.. Если многие уже выставляли свои тексты , то наверное не стоит повторяться...А твоя подводка к игре классная!!!!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> Вспоминаем цифру "три", числа, кратные трём (обычно после первого стола появляется напряжённое выражение, можно прокомментировать), числа, содержащие цифру "3".


Стоп, стоп... Так при счёте пропускаем числа, кратные трём, или числа, содержащие цифру 3? Или и те, и другие?

----------


## Сильва

> при счёте пропускаем числа, кратные трём, или числа, содержащие цифру 3? Или и те, и другие?


Пропускаем и те и другие, потому на 13 и сбиваются сначала.

----------


## Elena 2008

Милые дамы! Очень прошу, скиньте, пожалуйста календарь оптимиста! На русском!
eskova2007@yandex.ru

----------


## сергей колобов

Милые дамы! И мне, скиньте, пожалуйста календарь оптимиста! На русском!
kolobov-sergej@mail.ru

----------


## цветок

> Милые дамы! И мне, скиньте, пожалуйста календарь оптимиста! На русском!





> Милые дамы! Очень прошу, скиньте, пожалуйста календарь оптимиста! На русском!


Встречайте,отправила!

----------


## ANLeva1

Можно и мне этот календарь на русском.
ANLeva1@yandex.ru

----------


## Volodя

Я в чередь)):biggrin: :flower:

----------


## romashakun

*vladimir555*,
Володя здравствуй! Получила твое сообщение. Мой мобильный телефон - 0777 72 911. Зовут меня Людмила.

----------


## цветок

> Можно и мне этот календарь на русском.
> ANLeva1@yandex.ru





> Я в чередь))


Отправила,встречайте.

----------


## tolyanich

> Есть у меня шикарный конкурс,с удовольствием поделюсь с Вами,дорогие форумчане!!Провожу его лет 8,проходит на УРА на любом празднике и в любой компании.На каждом празднике виновникам торжества дарят море цветов,Берем 2-3 букета с розами,освобождаем от всякой красоты,считаем(надо 7цветов)-это специальный  призы от невесты,юбилярши,от директора и т.д.1).Просим виновника  торжества назвать 7 мужчин,кот.ценят и любят женскую красоту.Те,кого назвали выходят в центр зала-они учавствуют в конкурсе.2).Объявляем условие конкурса-поднять цветок без помощи рук и подарить его любой даме в нашем зале,но есть особое правило-каждый мужчина поднимает цветок своим способом!не повторяя тех движений,кот.былы сделаны перед ним(т.е. каждый бэз рук и по-своему).Для каждого участника свой приз-своя роза,именно ее и дарят после того как подняли3) Розу кладем на пол на подносе ,Вкючаем лезгинку:раз,два,три-бери!И-погнали!!!!!(кто ногаими ,кто викой,кто руками-фантазии мужчин нет предела)4)Когда все розы разыграли,вызываем в центр зала все пары(кому дарили и кто дарил)-общий танец Роз под кавказскую музыку,Очень красиво,дальше плавно переводим народ в режим танцев


основном    все  поднимают  ртом. А  розы  колючие. Это  ничего? Если  без  рук,  то   получается в

----------


## Olgavesna

:flower: 1-условие конкурса ставим четко:КАЖДЫЙ СВОИМ СПОСОБОМ!не повторяя тех движений,которые уже сделаны перед вами(если идет повтор,конкурс останавливаю,пробуем еще раз(можно штрафануть-штраф назначают дамы или невеста)                                                                                                     :flower: 2-шипы у роз надо перед конкурсом просто обломить(можно попросит девушку из гостей,у меня это делают мои девочки-помошницы)                               :flower: 3-способов множество:просто поднять поднос!руками  с пола,коленками,со шпагата у нас полковник лет 50-ти поднимал,локтями,некоторые свою даму зовут-сама,мол,бери;и с мостика даже бывает,иногда стаканом или пустой бутылкой берут(получается как в вазе),была у нас свадьба у циркачей так там ребятя стоя на руках и ноги над головой розу подняли,и ремнем,и галстуком как петлей можно,и даже телефон сотовый раз использовал парень.,были случаи.когда и носки снимали-ногами поднимали,колесо вот даже один товарищ умудрился изобразить! вобщем с этим конкурсом нагляделись всякого

----------


## KAlinchik

> даже телефон сотовый раз использовал парень


слушай, Оль, а как?даже не представляю...

----------


## интра

Всем здравствуйте! Просто умнички и молодцы!
На мой взгляд, зрелищные конкурсы всегда востребованнее, а они, как не крути, всегда с реквизитом проходят. Задача - сделать реквизит нетяжёлый, но красочный и недорогой. Респект конкурсу "Цветные танцы"! С розами тоже, наверное, хорошо смотрится (отголосок конкурса "Перенеси через ручей). Но думается, что лучше купить искусственные розы или вообще разные цветы и отрезать им стебли - тогда и живые портить не надо и всегда  при себе реквизит есть!:smile:

----------


## Dium

ЗАГАДКИ (отгадки в скобках):
1. Что мы вместо денег выбираем,
Если с Якубовичем играем? (приз)

2. Эта пища – разная:
Черная и красная? (икра)

3. Ну какая родня
Брат отца для меня? (дядя)

4. Вот помещенье судовое,
По назначенью – грузовое? (трюм)

5. Есть у деда жена.
Для меня кто она? (баба)

6. Он пропищит вам пару строчек,
На языке тире и точек? (радист)

7. В школах ей на смену стол,
К сожалению пришел? (парта)

8. Здесь ответят моментально все.
Что у первоклассницы в косе? (лента)

9. Под оболочку эту,
Упрятаны скелеты? (кожа)

10. Что Медведь и Жаботинский на парад
Выносили в первый день Олимпиад? (флаг)

11. Модницы! Вы назовите мне
Юбку-рекордсменку по длине? (макси)

12. Аккуратно не спеша
Подковал ее левша? (блоха)

13.Что произносим мы, когда
Дает нам слово тамада? (тост)

14.А вот совсем простой вопрос:
Кто вас к родителям принес? (аист) 

15. Радиотехники знают:
этим металлом паяют? (олово)

16. Припомнить вам надо бы,
Какое Вишневский придумал нам снадобье? (мазь)

17. По университету
его главнее нету? (ректор)

18. Что плывет по реке
И по шахматной доске? (ладья)

19. Вопрос так стоит:
Кто Питер поит? (Нева)

20. За сорок лет вы, верно, разглядели
Что покрывает голову Фиделя? (фуражка)

21. Припомните скорей
Источник сухарей? (хлеб)

22. Поразмышляйте вот над чем немножко:
Жук колорадский - кто он для картошки? (вредитель)

23. Если голова грязна
Появляется она? (перхоть)

24. День прошел да ночь,
Что умчалось прочь? (сутки)

25. Кто Сибирь покорил
И царю подарил? (Ермак)

26. Ответ дайте четкий
Посуда для водки? (рюмка)

27. Важный он вопрос решает
Силу джина уменьшает? (тоник)

28. Стартуя с места, что берет
Легкоатлет и самолет? (ускорение, разгон)

29. Этот гриб, по идее мы чаще
Можем встретить в осиновой чаще. (Подосиновик).

30. Недолго тот нарком смог погордится,
Что держит всех в ежовых рукавицах. (Ежов)

31. Что нам Макаревич утром рано
Предлагает ощутить с экрана? (Смак)

32. Его, перелистав я вмиг
Пойму, что ты за ученик. (Дневник)

33. Эта загадка легка,
Короткий братишка чулка? (Носок)

34. На мишени сектор для мазил,
Я надеюсь, ты сообразил? (Молоко)

35. Фильм в котором Кикабидзе
В небо умудрился взвиться. (Мимино)

36. Участок водный, где всегда
Найдут пристанища суда? (Бухта)

37. Не надо думать долго
Домашняя метелка. (Веник)

38. Она у нас в войсках традиционно
Крупней чем взвод, но меньше батальона? (Рота)

39. Море. Ближе к северу оно.
А еще такое есть вино. (Белое)

40. Сарай для деревенских рандеву.
Понятно, их проводят не в хлеву. (Сеновал)

41. Лайнер, затонувший в океане
И победно всплывший на экране. (Титаник)

42. Река между США и Канадой.
Известна своим водопадом. (Ниагара)

43. Как обычно вы зовете

Штаб по кадрам на работе? (Отдел)

44. Татарского правителя какого,
Разбил Донской на поле Куликовом? (Мамай)

45.Князь тот не верил до конца,
Что примет смерть от жеребца? (Олег)

----------


## Сильва

*Старые загадки для взрослых на новый лад.*

Сначала - настоящая отгадка, потом - новая.

Капуста. Сто одёжек, все без застёжек. (Бомж)

Снег. Лежал-лежал, весной в реку убежал. (Шизофреник, у них весной обострение)

Петух. Сам рано встаёт, другим спать не даёт. (Министр образования - детям к 8ми в школу!)

Огурец. Без окон, без дверей, полна горница людей. (Вытрезвитель)

Лук. Сидит дед во сто шуб одет, кто его раздевает, тот слёзы проливает. (Продавец дублёнок с газовым баллончиком)

Месяц. Без головы, а  с рогами. (Пожарник) А рога причём? (А у него жена неверная)

Солнце. Печь не топится, дрова не горят, а тепло. (Бутылка водки, а если залпом, то жарко будет)

Комар. Не зверь, не птица, а нос, как спица. (Кристина Орбакайте)

----------


## Сильва

*Давайте посчитаем!*
Вспомните название художественных произведений: книг, стихов, кинофильмов, песен, в которых есть числительные.
Один ...   дома
Два .... капитана, товарища, бойца
Три ... поросёнка, толстяка, мушкетёра, сестры. богатыря, танкиста, медведя
Четыре ... танкиста и собака
Пять ... вечеров, минут, зёрнышек апельсина
Шесть ...дней без войны
Семь ... самураев, невест ефрейтора Збруева, стариков и одна девушка
Восемь ... с половиной
Девять ... с половиной недель
Десять ... негритят, дней, которые потрясли мир
Одиннадцать ... друзей Оушена
Двенадцать ... стульев, месяцев
Тринадцать ... призраков
Семнадцать ... мгновений весны
Двадцать ... лет спустя
Тридцать восемь ... попугаев
Восемьдесят ... дней вокруг света
Сто ... лет одиночества
Сто один ... далматинец
Тысяча ... и одна ночь
Двадцать тысяч ... лье под водой

----------


## урааа

*Ольвия*,
 Оля,я конечно поздновато с просьбой о календаре оптимиста.но если не трудно мне тоже...........klus_72@mail.ru      между s   7 нижний пробел.Спасибо

----------


## Dium

*урааа*,



> Ольвия,
> Оля,я конечно поздновато с просьбой о календаре оптимиста.но если не трудно мне тоже...........klus_72@mail.ru между s 7 нижний пробел.Спасибо


присоединюсь  :Oj:  плиз!!!

----------


## Ledi

> А это, мы делаем вместо конкурса со Шляпой, просто в перевернутой шляпе гости тянут записки - что гости думают о юбилярше. Делаем за третьим столом. Гогот обеспечен, к тому же они часто поют всю песню за столом целиком. На 50 любой юбилей подойдет!!!


http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=23

Можно также вызвать несколько пар /мужчину и женщину/. Отдельно в шляпы /в любую емкость/ положить цитаты для мужчин и отдельно для женщин.Они стоя друг напротив друга, вытягивают свёрнутые записки и стараются пропеть,то что написано /если не могут,то группа поддержки за столами помогает/ , тоже прикольно получается. 
Игру можно назвать "Кто о чём думает в эту минуту"

----------


## Nagisa

СКИНЬТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, и мне календарь оптимиста!!! 
Nagisa@i.ua 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## десяточка

И мне тоже скиньте пожалуйста  - Спасибо!!!!

----------


## цветок

> конечно поздновато с просьбой о календаре оптимиста





> присоединюсь  плиз!!!
> __________________


Отправила девочки вам,видно Оленька ещё не увидела вашей просьбы.

----------


## цветок

> и мне календарь оптимиста!!!





> И мне тоже скиньте пожалуйста


Девочки и вам отправила!Встречайте!

----------


## десяточка

> Девочки и вам отправила!Встречайте!


Цветочек большое спасибо)))))))

----------


## десяточка

Девочки простите за проявление небольшого тупизма - МОЖНО ЕЩЕ РАЗ для туго соображающих по подробнее - как проводить конкурс с цветными танцами. Честно признаюсь я его провела но он почему то у меня не зашел. То ли я что то не так сделала или не правильно приподнесла  :Tu:

----------


## Elen777

Дорогие ведущие, я тоже прошу календарь оптимиста на русском! Заранее благодарю того, кто откликнется!
______________
len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## Dium

*десяточка*, 


> ......как проводить конкурс с цветными танцами.......


И как можно цветные танцы в Новогоднюю ночь приподнести прикольно???

----------


## SOK_89

> *десяточка*, 
> 
> И как можно цветные танцы в Новогоднюю ночь приподнести прикольно???



Попробую скинуть свою версию. 
Хотя за идею огромное спасибо Solisty 64 не знаю пока как его зовут и всему форуму, которые вносили свой вклад в эту идею.

 Я как и многие тоже считаю, что черные платочки- не место на свадьбе и нг.
Хотя очень хочеться вставить в нарезку песню о черном.
- Поэтому предлагаю, например использовать нарезку Черные глаза, а фишку сделать именно в том, что нет таких платочков, но тут в центр танцпола выходят танцевать молодые в черных маленьких очках. ( Их или других гостей мы заранее обеспечиваем очками).
Эту идею можно обсудить.
 - заменить нарезку "Ромашки спрятались" на прикольную, заметьте не пошлую песню "Розовые трусики".
Думаю, что у многих ведущих есть такие атрибуты.
- Ну, а в теме Новый год обязательно нарезку " В лесу род..." 

Нарезку я сделал, но вставлять Файлы пока не умею.



 С ув. Олег
г. Гомель

----------


## Gavrila

Пользуйтесь!!!!! Прошло супер!!!

Верите ли вы, что дробь и картечь раньше на Руси изготавливалась в виде того животного, на которого будет охота. В виде медведя, оленя, глухаря… (нет)

Верите ли вы, что в Германии охотничий порох стали выпускать с ароматическими добавками? Яблочный, клубничный… (нет)

Верите ли вы, что у индейцев Майя существует примета: для того, чтобы не промахнуться на охоте надо попросить мать жены, по-нашему тёщу,  расписаться на стрелах? (нет)

Верите ли вы что самые качественные пыжи раньше изготавливали действительно  из пыжиковой шапки? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что в Бельгии предложили выращивать деревья с квадратными стволами, что, по мнению специалистов уменьшит процент вырубки и сохранит леса с ценными породами деревьев (да)

Верите ли вы, что кошки никогда не мяукают друг с другом, а делают это только для людей? (да)

Верите ли вы, что слон – единственное существо в мире, которое не может подпрыгивать? (да)

Верите ли вы, что ослы в год убивают больше людей, чем их гибнет при авиакатасрофах?
(да)

Верите ли вы, что если ударить медведя в правое ухо, он никогда не будет сосать лапу? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что в этой фразе тридцать две буквы? (нет. 39)

Верите ли вы, что лоси могут сморкаться? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что тетерев может подражать лаю собак? (нет)

Верите ли вы, что каждую секунду с лица земли исчезает отрезок леса размером с футбольное поле? (да) В день это 86400 футбольных полей. В год – 31 миллион.

Верите ли вы, что утиное крякание не даёт эха? (да) И никто не знает почему.

Верите ли вы, что в Центральном Китае леса вырубают при помощи взрывчатки? (да)

Верите ли вы, что панда – это енот, а не медведь? (да. КРАСНАЯ ПАНДА - ЕНОТ)

Верите ли вы, что дельфины спят, закрыв один глаз? (да)

Верите ли вы, что крокодилы не умеют высовывать язык (да)

Верите ли вы, что все полярные медведи – левши? (да)

Верите ли вы, что кукушка откладывает разноцветные яйца? (да)


(ВСЁ НЕТ)
Вы наверняка знаете, что с 2009 года всем категориям льготников штраф за нарушение правил рыбной ловли устанавливается в большем размере. А вот верите ли вы, что взяв с собой на рыбалку черные очки и белую трость, вы сможете серьезно сэкономить?

Верите ли вы, что при задержании нарушителя, крючки и тройники могут рассматриваться как колющее оружие. 

Верите ли вы, что в новом рыболовном сезоне катушки с числом оборотов более 4000 м\с подлежат обязательной регистрации. 

Верите ли вы, что если вас задержал рыбнадзор, вы имеете право на бесплатный звонок по их сотовому телефону своему адвокату. 

Верите ли вы, что если вы сможете на глазах инспектора съесть свой улов, суд может счесть ваше нарушение вызванным крайней необходимостью спасения человеческой жизни от голодной смерти.

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Дублирую тут
Тырнечу помалЭньку – может в хУзяйстве и сгодиться - 
Туточки смарррреть
http://www.infanata.org/people/conta...-kompanii.html

Туточки скачать -
http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/48637/ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/17229926...j_kompanii.rar - жми на FREE

Скачала - пасмаррррела - хай будЭ, ))))) нахаляву и уксус сладкий

----------


## ganesha

Друзья, может я не очень внимательно читала тему, хочу спросить, как можно предложить гостям переодеться в те или иные костюмы, чтобы наверняка не отказались? Спасибо.

----------


## Dium

*ganesha*,



> Друзья, может я не очень внимательно читала тему, хочу спросить, как можно предложить гостям переодеться в те или иные костюмы, чтобы наверняка не отказались? Спасибо.


присоединяюсь... каковы подходы???

----------


## Анюша

> как можно предложить гостям переодеться в те или иные костюмы, чтобы наверняка не отказались?


завести "за кулисы" и переодеть:biggrin:
есть, конечно, люди, которые по своей сути не демонстративные и очень не любят быть в центре внимания, их, конечно же, не стоит насильно переодевать... Представляю, мужичок вырывается, кричит, брыкается, а мы его переодеваем:biggrin:
За время банкета я уже подмечаю постепенно, кого на какую роль переодеть... подхожу немного заранее и говорю,что через некоторое время он мне очень сильно понадобится.. а в нужное время он без возражений следует за мной и переодевается...
есть люди, которые отказываются (очень редко), но ничего страшного я в этом не вижу, а наоборот... Хорошо, что человек отказался, вместо того, что бы испытывать жуткий дискомфорт, виной которого были бы мы... всегда есть люди, которые готовы все торжество из костюма в костюм перепрынивать.... 
А есть более скромные люди, которые вроде бы и не против переодеться, но не хватает им какого-то толчка... Им нужно сразу предложить очень яркую роль, от которой они конечно откажутся, а потом более скромную, на которую они с удовольствием соглашаются....
У меня еще проблем с переодеванием не было...

----------


## Капля дождя

Девочки! В посте 2435 Инна выкладывала игру "По секрету вам скажу"... Вот несколько карточек, которые я дописывала и проводила в том году. Только их нужно разбавлять с теми, которые были у Инны! А игра  эта, и правда, всегда проходит весело!!! 

По секрету вас скажу:
Что под ёлочкой сижу...
Сквозь колючие иголки
за любимым я слежу!

По секрету вам скажу:
С Дед Морозом я дружу.
То подрогаю за посох,
То коленку покажу!

По секрету вам скажу:
Президенту напишу...
И все эти безобразья
в момент ока прекращу!

По секрету вам скажу:
С бабой снежною дружу,
Если вдруг она расстает -
Ей жестоко отомщу!

По секрету вам скажу:
Я на лыжах в лес хожу...
Но кататься не умею,
Только палками машу!

По секрету вам скажу:
Что с соседом я дружу,
Ну а муж не понимает,
Что его я развожу!

По секрету вам скажу:
На стриптиз всегда хожу,
И на юношей раздетых
В оба глаза я гляжу!

По секрету вам скажу: 
Как Шумахер я вожу,
До упора жму педали
И от радости визжу!

По секрету вам скажу:
Я Снегурочкой служу,
Потому что очень важной
Службу эту нахожу!

Буду рада, если и вам пригодятся!!!  :flower:

----------


## evgeda

Всем,здравствуйте.Очень хочется всем вам сказать спасибо за то,что вы делитесь своими наработками.Я столько здесь всего нашла интересного.Я не ведущая,просто иногда провожу свадьбы и юбилеи для друзей и родственников,так что особо поделиться мне нечем.Но есть два конкурса,которые я здесь не встречала,или может пропустила...Буду рада,если кому-то пригодятся.
 Делю гостей на две команды(когда сидят за столами).Каждой команде даю открытку(книжкой),сложенную пополам,и ручку,и объясняю,что они должны поставить каждый свою подпись.Чья открытка первой до молодоженов(юбиляра) дойдет - та команда и победила.После того,как все расписались,я забираю открытки,и говорю:"вроде все взрослые и должны знать,что прежде чем где-то ставить свою подпись-надо читать под чем расписываешься.Сейчас я вас ознакомлю под чем вы расписались."На одной открытке написано:"Мы,подписавшиеся здесь гости,приглашенные на свадьбу(юбилей) Ф.И.О,обязуемся оплатить 30-ти дневную  поездку на Канарские острова".На второй:"Мы,подписавшиеся здесь гости,приглашенные на свадьбу(юбилей) Ф.И.О,обязуемся купить молодоженам(юбиляру) машину(квартиру).
 Конкурс для мужчин.Вызываю всех желающих мужчин(чем больше,тем лучше).Каждому даю по шарику,и говорю чтобы все привязали шарик к правой ноге(или все только к левой).Потом все становятся в круг,обняв друг друга за плечи.Суть игры в том,что каждый должен лопнуть шарик соседа,и не дать лопнуть свой.У кого шарик лопнул-выходит из игры.Последний,у кого останется шарик целым - побеждает.Под этот конкурс ставлю "Лезгинку".
Оба конкурса всегда проходят весело.

----------


## Adel

> Каждой команде даю открытку(книжкой),сложенную пополам,и ручку,и объясняю,что они должны поставить каждый свою подпись.Чья открытка первой до молодоженов(юбиляра) дойдет - та команда и победила


А я когда то проводила этот конкурс в виде подвижной эстафеты: Командам выдают маркеры, впереди лежат четвертинки ватвана, по одному команда ставит подписи, а в конце ведущий зачитывает не видимый до сих пор текст с обратной стороны - какую-нибудь хрень под которой все подписались.

А у меня вопрос какие конкурсы можно обыграть в славянском стиле?

----------


## Gavrila

> А у меня вопрос какие конкурсы можно обыграть в славянском стиле?


Не знаю подойдёт ли именно к славянам, но однажды делал такой конкурс:

Реквизит: топорик, или сабля, яблоки, денежные купюры какого не жалко достоинства и страны, пенёк или брёвнышко
Участники должны разрубить топориком яблоко пополам, но так, чтобы купюра, на которой находится яблоко осталась целой... Кто разрубил без последствий для купюры - получает её в подарок, у кого купюра пострадала - тот получает в подарок яблоко!  :Ok:  Рубились ого-го ещё как!!!

----------


## Яковлевна

Добрый день! Люди добрые помогите!! У меня скоро юбилей, юбиляру 70. Нужны игры для такого юбилея, я думаю, эстафеты не подойдут( слабо представляю бабушек с ложками:wink: нарыла тут пару конкурсов, большое спасибо.
В свою очередь хочу поделится вот такими:
ФЛАМИНГО
кол-во игроков любое, реквизит: бутылки
выбирается доброволец.Перед ним ставятся в ряд на одинаковое расстояние бутылки.Потом завязывают глаза и сообщают, что сейчас он должен пройти этот ряд, не задев ни одной бутылки. В это время пока ведущий завязывает глаза играющиму и еще раз проверяет задание ,помощник убирает с пола бутылки. После этого игра начинается.
РАЗМОТАЛЫ
3-4 команды по 2чел. Кто быстрее размотает рулон туалетной бумаги, под музыку.
ПОЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ
в игре участвуют двое мужчин и двое женщин.Распределяем по парам.Затем завязав глаза двум частникам, ведущий задает им вопросы, показывая на их партнерах" Скажите куда будем целовать? Сюда?И показывает например на щеку, ухо, колено. Игрок с завязанными глазами может ответить"да" или "нет". Вопросы задаем до тех пор пока играющий не скажет "да". тогда спрашиваем: "сколько раз?" и показывает на пальцах."Столько?"  играющий должен опять ответить "да". развязываем глаза и предлагаем сделать ему то, на что согласился не глядя- например: пожеловать женщину в макушку.:smile:Не судите строго, сама проводила шло очень хорошо.

----------


## lezi

*ganesha*,
 Эту работу я начинаю в начале вечера.Присматриваешься к гостям.И прикидываешь,к какому образу подойдет     тот или инной гость.А когда настает время для переодевалок,то в микрофон всегда говорю,что уважаемые гости.Кто же из вас не мечтал в детстве стать звездой(но говорю быстро,чтоб ответить не успели)И намеченных людей вызываю так.У меня такая информация,что  дядя Петя мечтал попробовать себя в такой то роли.А тетя Света В своих снах видела себя на сцене в той то роли и так далее.Ну что дорогие гости дадим им эту замечательную возможность? Гости все кричат дадим.И все обычно выходят.А если кто то мнется,то убеждаю его,что он самый классный и активный гость на этом вечере.И без него ничего у меня не получится.За 6 лет ни разу не было промахов.

----------


## Adel

> Добрый день! Люди добрые помогите!! У меня скоро юбилей, юбиляру 70. Нужны игры для такого юбилея


Я юбилеи провожу в виде рассказа о жизни юбиляра. Начинаю с рождения, говорю о родителях, о том почему дали ребенку такое имя, вручаю именной диплом. Провожу игру "роддом" с подводочкой о нашем юбиляре. Вручаю сведетельство о рождении. С помощью молодого покаления (детей -внуков) провожу "пеленание " - оно у меня всегда идет по этому везде провожу только подводочку меняю, что мол нашего юб-ра родители так пеленали Потом рассказываю интересные истории о детстве юбиляра, с помощью присутсвующих братьев сестер, друзей юности. Потом о любви о жене о детях и всем им слово, только не с тостом по бумажке, а с историей про юб-ра. Делала (для женщины) Ожерелье из хороших воспоминаний: заготовила бусины скатанные из фольги (D 4,5 см.) гости рассказывали хорошую историю о юбилярше и нанизывали бусины. В итоге одели на нее ожерелье счастья (для мужчины лавровый венок можно придумать) Этим занято основное время. А дальше по обстановке: Угадай мелодию из к/ф, Пионеры, Песенный конкурс.

----------


## Volodя

> Я юбилеи провожу в виде рассказа о жизни юбиляра.


:biggrin: 20.01.2008. Юбиляр проснулся в 7.00 , в 8.00 был на работе , в 13.00 пошёл пообедать, в 16.00 пошёл домой............в 22.00 лёг спать., и так каждый день.
Низачто этого не сделаю на юбилее.

----------


## skomorox

*Volodя*,



> Юбиляр проснулся в 7.00 , в 8.00 был на работе , в 13.00 пошёл пообедать, в 16.00 пошёл домой............в 22.00 лёг спать., и так каждый день


Ты забыл в график поставить - 22.15 - СЕКС! (про детей забывать нельзя, это святое! Кто потом на 70-летний юбилей придёт?:biggrin:).

----------


## Сильва

> Друзья, может я не очень внимательно читала тему, хочу спросить, как можно предложить гостям переодеться в те или иные костюмы, чтобы наверняка не отказались? Спасибо.





> присоединяюсь... каковы подходы???


Я всегда подхожу к кучке народа и говорю: "Сейчас у нас будет театрализованное представление, мы будем поздравлять юбиляра (или молодых), встречаемся за кулисами (или прямо в зале иногда, когда больше негде)". Не отказывают обычно, для убедительности добавляю: "Переодеваться будут ВСЕ" (это когда сказка). А когда за столом, просто тихонько за плечи беру и говорю: "Мне нужна Ваша помощь". Кто откажет женщине?
Если всё-таки не срабатывает - всегда есть кто-то, кто согласится, надо его "почувствовать". Переодеваю людей всех рангов и возрастов, зависит от присутствующей аудитории.

----------


## Adel

> Низачто этого не сделаю на юбилее.


А мужчины ни когда и не смогут сдать красиво тепло и лирично простые жизненные события. То что у человека прожито и нажито за целую жизнь - дружба, любовь - у вас укладывается в поел, поспал, нужду справил ах забыла главное - секс и "гы-гы" (в смысле поржать) как обязательное условие. А мои юбилеи проходят настолько душевно что я им через три часа как член семьи становлюсь, последняя именниница меня целовала как родную и провожала со "слезьми".


Но я не об этом. Хочу спросить проводил ли кто нибудь конкурсы на объеденение (сплачение) коллектива. Фирме молочной 2 года. Коллектив из 30 чел. разделен на две части офисные работники там 2 года, а все складские - новички. Всего стесняются боятся лишний раз в офис зайти. Как бы им помочь?

----------


## Gestiya

Игра свидетелей.
Реквизит: Я взяла ленты свидетелей, сшила по 2, свернула в рулоны.
Приглашаешь к себе двоих свидетелей. Ему приведи команду из 6 парней.
Ей: - Приведи команду из 6 девчонок.
Когда команды готовы: - Ему: - ты уверен в своей команде? Отвечаешь за каждого?
Ей - аналогично.
Потом свидетелям:-Поменяйтесь местами. 
Она становится "капитаном" муж команды.
Разводишь команды в одной стороне - колонной в затылок, а капитан от ни чере 2м и больше. 
Их соединяет лента. Капитан-лента-команда. 
Звучит веселейшая муз.
№1 из команды заворачивается на талии в ленту, приближаясь к капитану - ПОЦЕЛУЙ- разворачивается, передает ленту-эстафету №2 - и т. д.

----------


## SOK_89

Хочу поделиться эст. конкурсом, может повторяюсь, но у нас этот конкурс идет на УРА, зрители ....

Реквизиты: 2 детских горшка, пару шорт и конфеты.
Выстраиваются две команды, команда мальчиков и девочек.
Задача - одеть шорты, добежать до горшка, снять шорты, сесть на горшок и съесть конфету (которые заранее лежат на тарелочке рядом с горшком). А скушав конфетку крикнуть "МАМО Я УСЁ", одеть шорты и к команде. И так далее.

Заранее извиняюсь за повтор, но весь форум уже прочитать не реально по времени.

Всех с наступающим НГ.

----------


## Adel

> МАМО Я УСЁ


 :Ok:  Просто супер! Ржем уже три минуты с мужем!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Lizaele

> Коллектив из 30 чел. разделен на две части офисные работники там 2 года, а все складские - новички. Всего стесняются боятся лишний раз в офис зайти. Как бы им помочь?


Любые командные конкурсы, а так же те, где используются пары случайно составленные. А еще побольше информации о сотрудниках, ведь каждому приятно если прозвучит его имя да еще и хорошие слова. В прошлом году делала корпоратив в небольшой фирме - они мне дали каждому краткую характеристику, я использовала ее и в частушках, и в песнях-переделках и, когда слово для тоста предоставляла. В этом году они сами настаивают, чтобы о каждом что-нибудь интересное было сказано. А еще мне очень понравился финал у Sonja из Киева. Очень трогательно и как раз действует на сплочение коллектива.

----------


## galchonka

Если не поздно, скиньте и мне календарь оптимиста, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! 
l.galchonok@mail.ru 
Заранее спасибо огроменное!!

----------


## Gavrila

> Я юбилеи провожу в виде рассказа о жизни юбиляра


я тоже так делаю...только без всяких дипломов и тем более пеленания:confused:...где родился, кто родители, где учился, кем работал..., как и при каких обстоятельствах познакомился со своей второй половиной...и т.д. только коротенько и обязательно с юмором или лирикой (в зависимости от личности человек и обыгрываемой ситуации)...и не одним длинным блоком, а распределяю практически в течение вечера...Связываю с друзьями...смешные истории (если таких нет, то просто придумываю...)...Конкурсы (если надо) стараюсь привязывать к основной деятельности юбиляра...
Так что всказывания типа: 


> Низачто этого не сделаю на юбилее.


 не катят...))) А чтож вы то делаете? 

Ну а вот по поводу этого: 




> А мужчины ни когда и не смогут сдать красиво тепло и лирично простые жизненные события. То что у человека прожито и нажито за целую жизнь - дружба, любовь - у вас укладывается в поел, поспал, нужду справил ах забыла главное - секс и "гы-гы"


Я с тобой не соглашусь, более того я лично считаю, что поскольку женщина (априори) по жизни привыкла больше слушать в свой адрес всякую пушистую лирику...(не  зря ведь говорят, что женщина любит ушами:), то никто, кроме мужчины не сможет так красиво выразить эмоции и нашептать на ушко такого колличества слезливо-перманентных слов... что душа сначала развернется, а потом ...и сворачиваться не захочет! :) Не знаю...я, по крайней мере могу! :smile:

Без обид!  :flower:

----------


## Volodя

> не катят...))) А чтож вы то делаете?


Что я делаю ? Всё наверное, кроме моря лишнего и ненужного хлама

----------


## Зимняя вишня

:smile:ой,ребята - всем привет!!!! как приятно видеть здесь единомышленников!!!! и еще, как же все-таки приятно осозновать, что не такой ты уж и даун!!! :Ok:

----------


## Gavrila

> Всё наверное, кроме моря лишнего и ненужного хлама


а чуть поконкретней?...интересно всё таки...)))

----------


## Курица

> а чуть поконкретней?...интересно всё таки...)))


присоединяюсь! Володя- расскажи, пожалуйста! :Aga:

----------


## Dium

*Volodя*, да кстати, Володя, ты уже написал же все к Новому году! Чего бомбового ты напридумывал?? !! интересненько:))

----------


## Adel

> Не знаю...я, по крайней мере могу!


Ну простите, это я в сердцах про муЖЧинок :Oj:

----------


## Капля дождя

Я ещё (за столами) провожу игру-пожелание юбиляру (тоже - говорильня): 
- А давайте вместе решим под каким девизом пройдёт следующий год нашего именинника! НИ ДНЯ БЕЗ...., и гости по очереди добавляют свой вариант ( ни дня без секса, ни дня без любви, детей, тёщи, вообщем, кто что...), кто последний называет девиз - получает приз и право сказать следующий тост. Но людей нужно подзадоривать, давать отсчёт - например: ни дня без денег - раз, ни дня без денег - два......., на счёт ТРИ игра заканчивается!!!
В принципе, эту же игру провожу и на второй день свадьбы, пока гости кушают...  :flower:

----------


## solist64

> Я юбилеи провожу в виде рассказа о жизни юбиляра.


Никогда не рассказываю о жизни юбиляра сам. Когда встречаюсь с заказчиком, вместе с ним и списком гостей мы выясняем, кто и что может рассказать о нем интересного. Я тот или иной случай слушаю из уст юбиляра, узнаю, с кем он связан, записываю и потом на банкете, нужно того человека только "подтолкнуть". Начать рассказывать данный факт,  а потом прервать рассказ, мол, зачем говорить о том, чего  не знаешь и предложить рассказать историю ее участнику. 
Не боюсь длинных встреч с заказчиком, они приносят массу полезной информации.

----------


## Myk2007

Уважаемые Тамады,  на 29 странице (в разделе "Документы для мероприятий")стоит интересная игра (цветок с надписями на лепестках). Кто сможет подсказать,как она проводится. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Анюша

> то никто, кроме мужчины не сможет так красиво выразить эмоции и нашептать на ушко такого колличества слезливо-перманентных слов..


а если юбиляр мужчина?:biggrin:

----------


## evgeda

Ольвия,а можно,если еще не поздно,и мне ваш календарь оптимиста?Очень хочу сделать подарок своему молодому человеку.Заранее большое спасибо. :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Уважаемые Тамады,  на 29 странице (в разделе "Документы для мероприятий")стоит интересная игра (цветок с надписями на лепестках). Кто сможет подсказать,как она проводится. Спасибо заранее.


Специально сходила посмотрела. Это для тех, кто проводит распределение обязанностей на свадьбе. Жених с невестой поочереди отрывают лепестки и читают, кто что будет делать.

----------


## Gavrila

> а если юбиляр мужчина?


почитайте мой пост про юбилей генерала ВДВ и всё поймёте... У каждого можно найти струны, на которых смело можно играть свою партию...И каждый её аккорд будет верен и приятен слуху...Гармония понимаешь......))))

----------


## rostovdance

Доброго времени суток всем!
Сама тамадой не являюсь, но тамадю по случаю=)
Рада наткнуться на этот форум, только очень жаль, что очень много флуда.Было бы здорово если б конструктивные сообщения с новыми конкурсами как-то выделялись из общего потока обсуждений.

Не знаю обсуждался ли такой конкурс, у меня всегда проходил на ура.
Называется "Мужские победы".
Вызывается какое-то количество мужчин, дается им по шарику, нитке и маркеру-фломастеру.Задача - за определенное время надуть шарик, завязать и нарисовать на нем как можно больше женских фигур.
Награждать можно по-разному, выделить любителя самых фигуристых, самых изящных женщин.Героя-любовника и тому подобное.

----------


## optimistka17

> дается им по шарику, нитке и маркеру-фломастеру


 Однажды на празднике увидела, как после того, как рисовали на шариках, следы от фломастеров, маркеров перепечатались на одежду.. С тех пор- подобный конкурс для меня- табу....

----------


## solist64

> *Сама тамадой не являюсь, но тамадю по случаю*=)
> Рада наткнуться на этот форум, только очень жаль, что очень много флуда.


В этом, как вы называете флуде рождаются такие перлы. И каждый отдельно взятый конкурс отдельно взятым специалистом видится по-разному и порой сразу в перспективе "раскладывается" на плюсы и минусы

----------


## optimistka17

> Было бы здорово если б конструктивные сообщения с новыми конкурсами как-то выделялись из общего потока обсуждений.


 И кто по-твоему это будет делать?
 И не кажется ли Вам, что то, что является новинкой для одного, для другого имеет гриф,- "отстой", "Борода"?:wink:
 Мне почему-то не очень нравится, когда в первом же сообщении сразу идет критика,- так и хочется спросить, а не являясь сторителем , Вы и их учить пытаетесь? Не являясь врачем, рассказываете как надо обустроить больницу?:biggrin:

----------


## dafna7526

> Доброго времени суток всем!
> Сама тамадой не являюсь, но тамадю по случаю=)
> Рада наткнуться на этот форум, только очень жаль, что очень много флуда.Было бы здорово если б конструктивные сообщения с новыми конкурсами как-то выделялись из общего потока обсуждений.


Это не флуд, а общение по теме. А если лень искать что-то новое и интересное - придумывайте сами.Извините, не смогла пройти мимо....:frown:

----------


## Volodя

> Однажды на празднике увидела, как после того, как рисовали на шариках, следы от фломастеров, маркеров перепечатались на одежду.. С тех пор- подобный конкурс для меня- табу....


А попробуйте перманентные маркеры, они подороже, но очень быстро сохнут, и совсем не пачкаются. Спрашивайте в киосках, где продают диски.

----------


## Volodя

> Volodя, да кстати, Володя, ты уже написал же все к Новому году! Чего бомбового ты напридумывал?? !! интересненько:))


Да, зря только готовил материал, все заказы поотменили , точнее я поотменил , за ту цену, что предлагают... дома посижу) Марку-то держать надо !

----------


## Dium

*Volodя*, я бы тут напомнила Люды Оптимистки слова: "Будешь бежать от заказов (денег), они от тебя тоже будут убегать"! я на следующий год планирую все-таки с детских перейти на взрослую публику работать.... а то на детских заработков маловато.. а так хочеться аппаратуру, костюмы.... и все, что надо для счастья ведущей :biggrin:
Думаю, раз работаю на календарных праздниках в ресторанах, то юбилеи, свадьбы осилю....:rolleyes:

----------


## Volodя

*Dium*,
 я тоже подумываю в ресторан устроиться... но есть но, я учусь, могу забросить учёбу, а это уже "хреновато" , так что высшей ставлю планку "учёба".

----------


## Марья

> Рада наткнуться на этот форум, только очень жаль, что очень много флуда.Было бы здорово если б конструктивные сообщения с новыми конкурсами как-то выделялись из общего потока обсуждений.


РЖУНИМАГУУУУУ..... Спасибо Вам, давно так не смеялась....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
А может попросить нашу Наташеньку Макнату просто индивидуально сообщать Вам о новинках? Вот она счастлива-то будет....:wink::frown: дожились, блин...

----------


## optimistka17

> А попробуйте перманентные маркеры, они подороже, но очень быстро сохнут, и совсем не пачкаются. Спрашивайте в киосках, где продают диски.


Хорошо, если я принесу эти самые перманентные маркеры, а если родители сотворят медвежью услугу и подобную хрень сами купят, а потом меня виноватой сделают? Нет уж ки. Перестраховщица я... 
 Береженного Бог бережет...
 Что, разве это такой важный конкурс? Для чего рисовать на шариках, если с таким же успехом можно порисовать на ватмане или на альбомных листах...
 Безопасность и еще раз безопасность....:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Что, разве это такой важный конкурс? Для чего рисовать на шариках, если с таким же успехом можно порисовать на ватмане или на альбомных листах...


Люда, а представь, на детском празднике попросить детей на шариках нарисовать какие-то фантастические рожицы, а потом устроить танец этих чудо-человечков.... дети с шариками будут танцевать ого-го как....

----------


## Dium

*Марья*,


> на детском празднике попросить детей на шариках нарисовать какие-то фантастические рожицы, а потом устроить танец этих чудо-человечков.... дети с шариками будут танцевать ого-го как....


  :Ok:  именно так я  и делаю для деток 3-5 лет. Мы рисуем на шариках обыкновенными фломиками(никто еще не вымазался). Творим себе воздушного друга- "лошарика", потом мы их веселим (танцуем с шариками)! Потом кормим (играем в съедобное, несъедобное), переселяем их на воздушную планету. Ну в конце все равно их дети лопают:biggrin:, а если остались целыми, то мы делаем из них букеты, или связываем 12 штук в разноцветный шар и именинник забирает домой!

----------


## Анюша

Девочки и ммм-мужчины... Кто проводил следующее на взрослой аудитории откликнитесь, пожалуйста....
1. кто-то писал, никак найти не могу, про конкурс с карандашами аквагрима, которыми на лице можно рисовать, подскажите, где я это видела....
2. По-моему, Людочка-оптимистка выкладывала когда-то в детских праздниках игру, где детки из разноцветных стаканчиков строят дом. Меня интересует, проводил ли кто-нибудь эту игру на взрослых и как она пошла?
Откликнитесь, пожалуйста....kuku

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

*******************************************************************************************
Хоровод «Поздравительная»
Гости встают в хоровод, идут в центр круга со словами: 
- С днем вас свадьбы поздравляем!
Гости, идут обратно со словами:
 - Счастья, радости желаем!
Хлопнули, топнули
Вокруг себя повернулись.
Весело покружились, покружились.
Покружились, а теперь остановились.
Дружно за руки взялись, по кругу отправились.
Тише, тише не смешите, хоровод остановите.
Приготовьтесь вы опять друг друга поздравлять.
На каждый куплет, когда гости кружатся, они должны будут танцевать в парах,
 потом по трое в хороводах, затем по четверо и т.д.

*****************************************************
Я на свадьбах всегда имею в запасе этот песенно-музыкальный конкурс.
Что вы скучные сидите,
Только пьете да едите,
Хватит милые сидеть.
Выходи частушки петь!
КОНКУРС «РЭП – ЧАСТУШКИ»
Среди гостей выбираются 5-6 человек мужчин. Они будут отбивать такт музыки: (три такта: 1,2,3. 1,2,3 и т.д.)
Топают 1 раз - правой ногой, затем 1 раз - левой ногой, и 1 раз - хлопают в ладоши. 
Хлопают и топают без всяких пауз, ритмично, вместе и дружно. 
Исполнять частушки будут 5-6 женщин. Им раздаются листочки с распечатанным текстом.
Всем остальным гостям, которые сидят за столом раздаются музыкальные инструменты.
И они будут играть на музыкальных инструментах тогда - когда должен звучать проигрыш.
При необходимости после двух или трех частушек исполненных под ритм. Можно включить и фонограмму.
Так даже интересней и веселей. Но первую частушку ВЕДУЩИЙ должен исполнить сам, показать всем как это исполняется.

ЧАСТУШКИ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЛЯ МОЛОДЫХ:
Все мы горы исходили
И крутые бережка.
Мы вам счастья желаем
И подарков два мешка.

Выхожу плясать на круг.
Отодвинься милый друг!
Молодым желаю я
Сто друзей и сто подруг.

В том лесу растет малина,
А вон в том – грибочки.
Баксов молодым я желаю
Сколь в саду листочков

В поле – ветер, огоньки,
Дальние дороги.
Пусть не задевают вас
Разные тревоги

Выхожу и начинаю
Петь свои частушки.
Пусть всегда слова любви
Ласкают ваши ушки.

По реке плывут калоши
По четыре штуки в ряд.
Пусть вам все гороскопы
Только радости сулят.

По реке плывут калоши
По четыре штуки в ряд.
Пусть вам все гороскопы
Только радости сулят.

Всё бы пели, всё плясали,
Всё бы напивалися.
Пожеланий – миллион,
Только бы сбывалися.

Кто там ближе всех к бутылке?
Гостям молодых налей!
Пьем за ваше, за здоровье,
А вы пейте за друзей!

Мы вас сердцем поздравляем, 
И невесту, жениха
Счастья полного желаем, 
Вечной радости для вас.

Пусть горят и не ржавеют 
Ваших белых два кольца. 
Год от года молодеют 
Ваши добрые сердца.

Друг без друга не живите, 
Не стесняйтесь нежных слов, 
В доме вашем берегите 
Вашу светлую любовь.

Никогда не расставайтесь, 
Если встретится беда, 
Друг при друге оставайтесь, 
Вместе радуйтесь всегда

Каждый день вперед идите, 
Не страшитесь ничего. 
Счастья легкого не ждите, 
Сами делайте его.

Друг на друга не коситесь,
Не бросайте злую тень.
Не ругайтесь и не злитесь,
Улыбайтесь каждый день.

Богатейте с каждым годом. 
Как бывает у людей, 
Увеличивайтесь родом, 
Не живите без детей.

Дети в доме - не помеха,
Без детишек не прожить.
Больше радости и смеха,
Легче горе пережить.

У природы жить учитесь, 
Воздух лечит и вода. 
По больницам не лечитесь, 
Не болейте никогда.

Молодыми оставайтесь, 
Берегите отчий дом. 
Сами счастья добивайтесь, 
Для себя своим трудом.

Друг для друга не жалейте
Хлеба, ласки и цветов.
Ешьте, пейте, не болейте,
Не старейте сто годов.

Будь всегда примерным мужем
Жену милой называй, 
Ты всегда ей будешь нужен, 
Никогда не забывай.

Невеста тоже не забудет: 
С мужем легче, чем одной. 
И для мужа, будет - верим, 
Доброй, ласковой женой.

Всей душою поздравляем 
Ваши милые сердца. 
Счастья верного желаем, 
Светлой жизни до конца.

Счастья вам и легкой доли
В этой жизни непростой.
Без разлуки и без боли
Жить до свадьбы золотой

Сердцем теплым поздравляем
Поздравляем всей душой.
Счастья светлого желаем,
Жизни светлой и большой

И не естся, и не пьётся,
Не поётся, не смеётся.
А всегда-то надо только 
Крикнуть хором «Горько!»

Счастья молодости нашей,
Долгой жизни и большой.
С праздником вас молодые
Поздравляем всей душой 

Гости сердцем поздравляют,
За столом сидят свои.
Пьют за вас и вам желают
Крепкой дружбы и семьи.

Крепкой дружбы, обнимаем,
И за ваш законный брак
Будем пить, и вам желаем
Жить без шума и без драк

Счастья вам и поздравляем,
И целуем, вся родня,
Вечной радости желаем
В сердце бури  и огня

----------


## supervarvara

можно мне тоже попробовать? я здесь новичок и пока только осваиваюсь....
Это не совсем игра, а скорее развлечение для гостей. 
Вызываются пары: мужчины садятся на стулья, а их партнёрши становятся у них за спиной.Реквизит - капроновые чулки. 1-е задание - по сигналу ведущего, кто первый оденет чулок на голову партнёру (обязательно до конца натянуть). Но самое смешное впереди... А теперь предлагается снять этот чулок, но победит та, которая последней снимет чулок. И вот они пытаются медленно снимать, а в это время публика умирает от смеха...от рож мужчин в этих чулках. 
Сколько раз видела, как проводят эту игру, столько раз сама смеялась..и публика..

----------


## optimistka17

> кто первый оденет чулок на голову партнёру (обязательно до конца натянуть).


Обычно любой конкурс прежде чем проводить на себя примеряю...:wink:
 Интересно узнать *ощущения* этих самых мужчин-участников... Потом за ведущим, который это предложил не гоняются? А то ведь весело было бы гостям эту картину посмотреть...:biggrin:

----------


## Anna_Pro

Здравствуйте. Скоро у друзей свадьба и нужен забавный конкурс для свидетеля, чтобы можно было от души посмеятся.

----------


## Курица

*Anna_Pro*,
Анюта, так вам в тему Свадьба- там три миллиона конкурсов-выберете на свой вкус!

----------


## Анюша

> Потом за ведущим, который это предложил не гоняются?


А это третий этап конкурса... кто Не догонит ведущего:biggrin:

----------


## supervarvara

> Интересно узнать *ощущения* этих самых мужчин-участников... Потом за ведущим, который это предложил не гоняются? А то ведь весело было бы гостям эту картину посмотреть...:biggrin:


Я думаю мужчины остаются довольными и гордыми, что им удалось рассмешить такое количество людей,....до тех пор, пока не увидят себя на видеозаписи..:smile:
Но за ведущим ещё никто не гонялся! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Но за ведущим ещё никто не гонялся!


И на месте не убивали?

----------


## Irisska

Lapteva_Luda-82@mail.ruпОЖАЛУЙСТА ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ НАРЕЗКОЙ ЦВЕТНЫХ ТАНЦЕВ. и РАСКЛАДКОЙ ИГРЫ.

----------


## Курица

*Irisska*,
беги на почту, танцы там!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Konstanzia

Привет, у меня в Марте день рождение 60 лет женщине, её дочь прилетит с канады с детьми прям ко дню рождения...юбилярша об этом не знет...как мне бы их оригинальней завести, я думала в коробку большую ??? или она как будто ей с Канады позвонит и поздравлят будет..а сама выйдет...что можно ещё придумать ??? помогите пожалуста...  :-)))

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Сама жизнь- это и есть счастье.А все остальное---суета*

----------


## Ольга тамада-дуэт

ВСем огромное спасибо за такой чудесный форум! Очень много для себя узнала нового. Всем огромного успеха и творческих идей.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Нашла это давно. Использую на свадьбах. Проходит очень хорошо.
 История знакомства
Все подчеркнутые слова говорят гости, ведущий при этом держит паузу и после вариантов гостей говорит правильный вариант.

За горами, за долами,
 За широкими морями. 
Там, где ворон гнезда вил,
 Холостяк... (имя жениха) жил. 

Было скучно холостому, 
Не имел семьи и дома,
 И в мороз, и в летний зной 
Был нехоленый и... злой.

 Вот однажды, утром рано 
Встал, не выспавшись, с дивана,
 Быстро вышел из светлицы, 
Нашел волос он... девицы. 

Тронул пальцем, покраснел, 
Встал со стула, снова сел. 
Лоб усердно почесал, 
Таковы слова сказал: 
"Надоело день за днем 
Жить на свете... бобылем! 

Чем других мужчин я хуже?
 Мне комфорт такой... не нужен. 

Не могу я без жены, 
Сердце бьется... об штаны!" 

И решил пуститься в путь 
За женой куда-нибудь... 
Вот идет и глядь - светлица, 
У окна стоит девица, 
Белый локон возле ушка, 
В кафе с названием... Опушка.

У дверей народ толпится,
Молодцы и молодицы 
Встали в очередь рядком: 
Каждый знает - кто на ком. 
Лишь одна стоит, скучает, 
Никого не замечает. 
Подошел - промолвил "Здрасьте, 
Встреча с вами - это счастье, 

Мимо нас вы проходили,
 Да свой волос обронили". 
Тары-бары, что, куда, 
Видит, девка недурна. 
Быстро голову вскружил –
Столько лет не зря прожил. 
"Я - то, красная девица, 
На тебе хочу... жениться!" 

А девица глазки вниз 
И промолвила - "Женись". 
Тут за руки они взялись, 
Мигом в ЗАГС и расписались.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Еще можно использовать вот такую открытку. На ваше усмотрение сократить, упростить, добавить. Пишу в полном варианте.
_____ СВАДЬБА
  Патриархальную размеренность  ___ жизни нашего ___ города всколыхнуло ___ событие, итогом которого стала сегодняшняя ___ свадьба. Мы празднуем бракосочетание ___ невесты и ___ жениха. 
Познакомились молодожены в ___ апреле, когда в ___ город прилетели ___ грачи, с крыш побежали ___ капели. И вот теперь сидят наши ___ новобрачные, прижавшись друг к другу, за ___ столом, усыпанным ___ фруктами, ___ цветами, ___ монетами. С ним рядышком - ___ мать и ___ отец ___ невесты (теперь они уже ___ теща и ___ тесть), а также  ___ мать и ___ отец ___ жениха (теперь уже ___ свекровь и ___ свекор). Вы обратите внимание на их ___ лица! Еще бы! Ведь ___ отец приобрел ___ дочь, а мать ___ сына. Кажется, так говориться в русской ___ пословице. И мы все, приглашенные на это ___ торжество ____ гости, радуемся созданию ____ семьи. Мы слышим приветствие ____ свидетельницы. Она желает ____ молодоженам ____ жизни на долгие годы. "Горько, горько" – скандируют ____ гости. "Горько!" – кричат свидетели, "Горько!" – шепчут родители. Самый дорогой и ____ гость пожелал ____ молодым, чтоб "Горько!" было только на ____ свадьбе, а в ____ жизни чтоб не было горько нисколько. А ____ гость со стороны ____ невесты поздравляет ____ жениха с ____ добычей и предупреждает, что сезон охоты на таких ____ невест, как наша, отныне для него закрыт. При этом он сообщает, что в скором будущем поможет забронировать ____ место в ____ роддоме для рождения ____ близнецов. ____ бабушки обещают вынянчить ____ внуков и даже ____ правнуков столько, сколько ____ дети подбросят. ____ сотрудники ____ жениха желают ____ новобрачным дожить до свадьбы золотой, а ____ сотрудники ____ невесты дали такой ____ наказ жениху:
Помни  твердо: змий зеленый –
Враг семьи, а посему
Проникать в очаг семейный
Запрети навек ему.
Теперь же в самый раз крикнуть "Горько!", а затем сказать спасибо ____ невесте, что не отказала ____ жениху, иначе он сгорел бы от любви, и спасибо ____ новобрачному, что он отважился жениться на этой ____ красавице. Опустошим ____ бокалы ____ вина и пожелаем ____ новобрачным счастья. пусть жизнь ваша, наши дорогие, течет как ____ ручеек – чисто, весело и спокойно! ____ любви вам и ____ судьбы!

----------


## Иринка 11

всем привет! вот нарыла в инете конкурсы, посмотрите может кому что подойдет...

Сижу-посижу

Количество игроков: чем больше, тем лучше

Дополнительно: нет

Играющие садятся в кружок. Девушка, с завязанными глазами, ходит в средине и приговаривает:

- Братцы, сестрицы! Примите меня. Братцы, сестрицы! Возьмите меня.

Игроки отвечают ей: «Иди по нас». Девушка подходит и садится к кому-нибудь на колени, приговаривая: «Сижу-посижу». У кого она сидит, тот должен молчать.

Посторонние спрашивают: «У кого?» Если девушка отгадает это лицо, то ему передает свою обязанность.




Вот такие пары

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: листки календаря

В эту игру лучше играть на Новый год

Эта игра проводится во время танцев. Перед началом каждого танца ведущий называет любое число от 35 до 55, и играющие должны собраться в пары таким образом, чтобы сумма чисел на листках их календаря равнялась этому

числу.

Допустим, назвали число 37. Значит пару составляют играющие, у которых листки календаря с числами 30 плюс 7, или 18 плюс 19, или 25 плюс 12 и т. д.

Во всех случаях побеждает тот, кто выполнит задание раньше других.


Цвета

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: нет

Игроки становятся в круг. Ведущий командует: "Коснитесь желтого, раз, два, три!" Игроки как можно быстрее стараются взяться за вещь (предмет, часть тела) остальных участников в круге. Кто не успел - выбывает из игры. Ведущий снова повторяет команду, но уже с новым цветом (предметом). Побеждает оставшийся последним.


Найди предмет

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: любые предметы

Каждый из гостей в тайне от остальных прячет в своей одежде один из небольших предметов, которые предварительно раздает ведущий. Ведущий вывешивает список всех спрятанных предметов и объявляет начало игры. Гости начинают искать предметы друг на друге.

Побеждает гость, обнаруживший наибольшее количество спрятанных предметов. Ведущий в процессе игры записывает: кто и сколько предметов обнаружил.

Игра может продолжаться в течении всей вечеринки и поможет познакомиться гостям друг с другом.


Кегельбан

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: пластмассовые бутылки

Кегли - пластмассовые бутылки из-под воды емкостью 1,5 литра. Необходимо, катая мяч сбить кегли, которые пронумерованы.

Сбивший больше "очков" - победитель игры и в награду ему вручают бутылку газировки.


Хвост морковкой

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: пластмассовая бутылка на 1,5 литра

"Морковка" - пластмассовая бутылка емкостью 1,5 литра - крепится с помощью ленты на талии игрока сзади. Необходимо этой "морковкой" попасть в прорезь на отрезке ткани или в листе ватмана без помощи рук. Прорезь должна быть диаметром чуть больше бутылки.



Колобок

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: стулья

Участники садятся в несколько линий на стулья. каждая линия получает роль: дед, бабка, волк и т.п, плюс каждый из участников - "колобок". Ведущий рассказывает сказку, а участники, услышав свою роль, должны обежать вокруг стула. Все обегают, услышав "колобок". Рассказывать нужно импровизированно, часто повторяя роли, например: испекла бабка, хотя какая она бабка, не бабка, а молодая бабка, колобка, колобка....

Игра заканчивается, когда все устанут бегать.


Паровозик

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: бумага, ручка, мешок

Пишутся бумажки с названиями частей тела и сворачиваются так, чтобы их нельзя было прочитать и складываются в какой-нибудь мешок.

Затем первые два человека берут по бумажке. И прижимаются теми частями тела, которые указаны в бумажках. Затем второй человек вытягивает вторую бумажку, где написано к какому месту должен прикоснуться третий человек. Далее свою бумажку (точнее две, но по очереди) вытаскивает третий.

И таким образом по цепочке, пока не закончатся все участники игры, затем все начинается по второму кругу не расцепляясь. Первый хватается за последнего, второй за первого, и пока не закончатся бумажки.


Путаница

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: нет

Играющие становятся в круг и вытягивают вперед правые руки. По сигналу ведущего они соединяют руки попарно. Второй сигнал – теперь нужно соединить левые руки, но уже с каким-то другим человеком (не с тем, с кем соединены правые руки). Задача играющих – не отпуская рук, постараться распутаться и оказаться стоящими в кругу. Если играющие оказались в неразрешимой ситуации, можно предложить одному из игроков взять на себя ответственность за всю группу и указать одну из пар рук, которую можно разъединить, чтобы распутать “мертвый узел”.

Игру можно повторять несколько раз, засекая время, которое потребовалось участникам для выполнения задания. Чтобы усложнить задание, можно запретить ребятам разговаривать.



Наступашки

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: нет

Игроки становятся в круг, ведущий - в центр, включается музыка, и ведущий начинает танцевать, а игроки должны повторять все его движения. При этом ведущий старается неожиданно и незаметно наступить кому-нибудь на ногу, а игроки должны всячески увертываться.

Кому наступили, становится ведущий, и игра начинается заново.



Дурдом

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: воздушные шары

Все, кто есть, встают в две шеренги лицом друг к другу. Между ними - линия. Заранее надо приготовить штук 30 надутых воздушный шариков. По сигналу одна команда должна шарики выкидывать со своей территории, вторая - со своей. Так на протяжении нескольких минут.

Разминает здорово.



Новогодняя эстафета

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: карандаши, спичечные коробки, маленькие искусственные елочки

Участникам выдаются по 2 карандаша, спичечному коробку и по 1 маленькой искусственной елочке. Каждому необходимо взять в руку карандаши, на них поставить спичечный коробок, установить на коробке елочку и преодолеть "новогоднюю" дистанцию.

Кто елочку не потеряет, тот и побеждает!



С бокалами

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: бокалы по количеству участников

Гости на скорость обегают праздничный стол, держа зубами бокал за ножку. Чем длинней ножка бокала, тем лучше.

Кто обежал быстрее всех и не разлил содержимого - победитель.



Зоопарк

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: стулья

Все садятся в круг так, чтобы один стул был свободным. В центре круга стоит водящий. Каждый участник, сидящий в кругу, называет себя каким-нибудь животным. Участник, сидящий слева от свободного стула, хлопает правой рукой по нему и называет какое-нибудь животное. Тот, кто услышал название животного, выбранного им, должен занять свободный стул. Участник, справа от которого освободился стул, должен хлопнуть по нему и назвать другое животное.

Задача водящего - успеть занять стул до хлопка. Тот, кто не успел хлопнуть, становится водящим.


Достраивание фигур

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: нет

Игроки разбиваются на две команды. Каждой команде предлагается построить свою собственную композицию-фигуру следующим образом: один человек выходит из линии и принимает какую-нибудь красивую по его мнению позу. (Предложите ему закрыть глаза и принять то положение тела, которое диктует ему сиюминутное настроение, музыка и вдохновение). Следующий в линии подходит к нему и пытается "достроить" композицию, приняв какое-то дополняющее положение рядом с первым человеком. Он может касаться первого, может стоять близко или далеко в стороне от него, главное, чтобы они создали общую композицию, заполняющую пространство.

Затем к ним "подстраивается" третий человек, четвертый и так делее – до самого последнего участника. В итоге у каждой команды должна получиться красивая многоруко-многоногая фигура.

Команды могут играть как одновременно, так и по очереди, наблюдая за успехами друг друга с позиции зрителей.


Хоккей с метлой

Количество игроков: 10-20 человек и один ведущий со свистком

Дополнительно: две метлы и щётка

Это очень интенсивная игра. Лучше всего играть на гладком полу в спортзале.

Игроков разбить на две равные равносильные команды и построить в противоположных концах зала. Выложите две метлы и щётку (для чистки обуви или брюк) посередине зала. Пусть игроки каждой команды рассчитаются по номерам. После свистка ведущий наугад называет два номера: один из одной команды, а другой из второй. Игроки с соответствующими номерами бегут к мётлам и начинают игру, пытаясь закинуть щётку в ворота противника с помощью метлы.

Через 15-30 секунд ведущий вызывает другую пару номеров. Как только вызываются новые номера, игроки бросают мётлы и освобождают место для новых игроков!

Передача метлы из рук в руки категорически запрещена.


Вавилонское столпотворение

Количество игроков: чем больше, тем лучше

Дополнительно: нет

Эта игра идеально подходит для группы от 20 до 100 человек. Разделите толпу на 2 или более команды. По команде ведущего вся команда должна сжаться в форму, которую объявит ведущий. Например: если лидер выкрикнет слово «футбольный мяч», команды должны так втиснуться, чтобы по форме вся группа, если посмотреть сверху, будет напоминать форму футбольного мяча. Ведите счет – первая команда, которая 5 раз первой справится с заданием. Для проведения игры используйте разные формы:

- солнце с лучами

- треугольник

- стрелка

- снежинка

- квадрат

- вопросительный знак

- буква «А»

- пешеходный дорожка

Для маленького количества человек можно сказать, что формы могут быть внутри полыми, для большой группы желательно заполнять формы людьми.


Сторож

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: нет

Ребята садятся на стульях так, чтобы был образован круг. Позади каждого сидящего на стуле должен стоять игрок, и один стул должен быть свободным. Игрок, стоящий за ним, должен незаметно подмигнуть любому из сидящих в кругу. Все сидящие участники должны смотреть на игрока со свободным стулом. Сидящий участник, увидев, что ему подморгнули, должен быстро занять свободное место.

Функции игроков, стоящих сзади сидящих, заключаются в том, чтобы не пропускать своих подопечных к свободным местам. Для этого им стоит только положить руку на плечо сидящему. Если "сторож" не выпустил "беглеца", они меняются местами.



Цифры

Количество игроков: чем больше, тем лучше

Дополнительно: стулья по количеству игроков

Игра на внимание

Игроки усаживаются на стульях в круг. По часовой стрелке, участники рассчитываются 1, 2, 3, 4... и так до тех пор пока не вернулись к 1-му номеру. Все должны запомнить свои номера.

По сигналу ведущего, игроки меняют свои места и занимают любой освободившийся стул. После того как все уселись, каждый тихонько на ушко, передаёт своё число соседу слева. Всем нужно запомнить полученное новое число.

По сигналу ведущего, все снова меняются местами, передают соседу полученное число и запоминают новое.

Смен местами и обмена цифрами должно быть не меньше трех, для того, чтобы все забыли у кого какая цифра.

На четвертой смене местами, ведущий убирает один стул. Один человек остается стоять внутри круга.

Он четко и внятно, чтобы все услышали, называет две цифры, люди у которых оказались эти цифры должны быстро поменяться своими местами. Человек, который водит, должен попытаться занять место кого-то из них.

Тот кто остался без места, водит, теперь он называет две цифры...

И небольшое, но обязательное условие: человек, цифру которого назвали, должен поменять место, не имеет права засиживаться на своем стуле, и встав не может вернуться на свой стул.


Ноги

Количество игроков: 5-8 человек, не очень много, а то скучно будет ждать своей очереди

Дополнительно: нет

Эта игра на устойчивость

Игроки становятся в круг довольно близко друг к другу. Ноги у всех стоят на ширине плеч, действие происходит по часовой стрелке.

Первый игрок дотрагивается любой своей стопой до любой стопы своего соседа слева. Сосед, в свою очередь, той стопой до которой дотронулись, касается любой стопы человека слева от себя.

Таким образом, действие движется по кругу.

Игрок может оторвать от пола, только ту ногу которой коснулись и только для того, чтобы коснуться ей стопы соседа. Если положение игрока оказывается неустойчивым, можно держаться за близстоящих.

Если равновесие потеряно и игрок коснулся пола рукой, сдвинул не ту ногу, упал - он выбывает из игры. Если твой сосед выбыл, тогда ты касаешься своей стопой стопы его бывшего соседа слева.

В этой игре, вы можете пошутить над своим соседом, поставив его в довольно "неудобное" или скорее забавное положение, а в себе можете раскрыть чудеса устойчивости)

Побеждают те два человека, которые остаются последними (потому как им победить друг друга будет совсем уж не просто)

----------


## Владаня

Приветик всем!!! Хочу поделится одним командным конкурсом! Вообщем слепила его из нескольких! Дочурка воодушевила, когда прятала её пеленки-распашонки! Проходит он на ура! 
Реквизит в принципе вольный: Два комплекта "набора младенца",чем больше в нем деталей, тем больше будет участников в команде! Вот пример:памперс ***XXL(это обязательно), слюнявчик, чепчик, царапки(рукавички), пинетки(бахилы),соска и т.д.
Выбираете двух самых полненьких и веселеньких  людей, они будут младенцами.
Конкурс проходит в несколько этапов! Делите играющих на две команды!
1. Одеть младенца! Каждый игрок подбегает к  своему младенцу и одевает на него один предмет из набора, последний должен быть памперс! Первая команда получает 1 бал! Еще 1 бал получает та команда, которая одела правильнее и красивее!
2.Накормить младенца! возле младенца стоит столик, на нем пустая бутылка, соска, стакан с соком и тарелка с легкой закусочкой. 1-й игрок подбегает и наливает сок в бутылку, 2-й одевает на бутылку соску, 3-й поит младенца, 4-й кормит, 5-й вытирает салфеткой губки! Опять команда-победитель получает 1 бал!
3.Убаюкать младенца! Команды поочереди поют по одному куплету из колыбельных, выигрывает та, которая споёт последнюю колыбельную, снова 1 бал!
4.Развеселить младенца! Команда поочереди танцует танец (на выбор: циганочка, ламбада, рок-н-ролл, лезгинка и т.д.) Во время танца команде надо задействовать всех гостей! И чем больше танцующих у команды, тем больше балов она получает! 
:smile:
Нравится мне этот конкурс тем, что равнодушных не остается, принимают участие все!
:smile:

----------


## Gavrila

тут на днях доча выдала нам...Мы валялись))) 
Вышла, пардон, из туалета и кричит - я загадку придумала! Хитро так улыбнулась и говорит:
А ну отгадайте что это такое: четыре рулона и в каждом два слоя!
:biggrin:
Вообщем не по годам смышлёныш растёт!  :Ok:

----------


## Irisska

> Реквизит в принципе вольный: Два комплекта "набора младенца",чем больше в нем деталей, тем больше будет участников в команде! Вот пример:памперс ***XXL(это обязательно), слюнявчик, чепчик, царапки(рукавички), пинетки(бахилы),соска и т.д.
> Выбираете двух самых полненьких и веселеньких  людей, они будут младенцами.


Я тоже провожу этот конкурс, только вместо команды я вызываю пять пужчин и пятть женщин. Женщины становятся мама и получают комплект одежды для малыша. Мамы должны: придумать имя малышу, малыши изображают крик малденца (кто лучше), мамы наряжают детей, отводят погулять, лопают шары с криком "Мама, я все!" (как будто бы на горшок сходил), ну а даль ше, как утебя.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Девочки! А кто проводит надувание шариков для моделирования между ног мужчин при помощи насоса-лягушки? :redface: Не пошленько? Как публика реагирует?   :Aga:  А то увидела недавно в продаже насосы и думаю купить или не купить? :wink:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*tatiana-osinka*, смотрится нормально, главное, чтобы насосы были хорошие и как подводку сделаете. Мы проводим частенько, всегда на "Ура" и выглядит совершенно не пошло

----------


## LukaLu

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Здравствуйте, Людмила! Очень хочется и мне получить календарь оптимиста! )) Увлекаюсь организацией праздников для своей большой семьи. Готовлюсь к юбилею мужа! 55!!! Вот собираю по крупицам все интересное....Заранее благодарна за Ваше внимание и помощь! )))  Людмила              Мой  ящик: Luka@hotbox.ru

----------


## Владаня

*tatiana-osinka*
Я видела этот конкурс в разных исполнениях, с разными присказками, с разными насосами! Всегда проходит отлично! Все очень смеются!:biggrin:
 По поводу пошлости не знаю, каждый думает в меру своей распущенности! :eek:
Мне больше понравился такой вариант: сексометр!  
Выбирают двух мужчин! И говорят, что сейчас будем мерять их мужскую силу! Только делать это не обычным прибором, а сексометром! Дают одному из них насос-лягушку, а другому ручной, для надувания мяча! Ну а шкалой будет обыкновенный презерватив! И вот один прыгает на лягушке, а другой зажав насос между ног совершает поступательные движения руками! Кто быстрее его надует, тот сильнее!  :Vah:

----------


## лилечек

> Конкурс проходит в несколько этапов! Делите играющих на две команды!
> 1. Одеть младенца! Каждый игрок подбегает к  своему младенцу и одевает на него один предмет из набора, последний должен быть памперс! Первая команда получает 1 бал! Еще 1 бал получает та команда, которая одела правильнее и красивее!
> 
> 
> 2.Накормить младенца! возле младенца стоит столик, на нем пустая бутылка, соска, стакан с соком и тарелка с легкой закусочкой. 1-й игрок подбегает и наливает сок в бутылку, 2-й одевает на бутылку соску, 3-й поит младенца, 4-й кормит, 5-й вытирает салфеткой губки! Опять команда-победитель получает 1 бал!
> 3.Убаюкать младенца! Команды поочереди поют по одному куплету из колыбельных, выигрывает та, которая споёт последнюю колыбельную, снова 1 бал!
> 4.Развеселить младенца! Команда поочереди танцует танец (на выбор: циганочка, ламбада, рок-н-ролл, лезгинка и т.д.) Во время танца команде надо задействовать всех гостей! И чем больше танцующих у команды, тем больше балов она получает!





> Девочки! А кто проводит надувание шариков для моделирования между ног мужчин при помощи насоса-лягушки?


Я предлагаю "повеселиться " нашим "Младенцам" как раз накачиванием обычных больших шаров (они такие с завязками еще и с резинками продаются!). Накачиваются до невозможных размеров, и при этом ничуть не пошло!  Весело действительно (они же еще и в памперасах при этом у нас!!!)

----------


## optimistka17

*rutanya*,, скажи мне, пожалуйста, а ты с *русским* языком совсем не дружишь?
 ты ведь на Международном Форуме находишься... Как ты хочешь чтоб тебя понимали?
 имей *уважение*, к тем, кто тебя читает...

----------


## rutanya

Я очень уважаю великий и могучий русский язык, более того - я филолог по образованию. Но, хоть я и новичок на форуме, много видела информации на русском, а вот на украинском - нет. Поэтому мое сообщение для тех, кому надо конкурсы на украинском. И сценарии у меня тоже есть, свои собственные.

----------


## Владаня

*лилечек*,
Спасибки за подсказочку! Думаю действительно будет красиво и смешно!  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## KAlinchik

> много видела информации на русском, а вот на украинском - нет. Поэтому мое сообщение для тех, кому надо конкурсы на украинском. И сценарии у меня тоже есть, свои собственные.


Здесь у нас украинская тема http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=76395...  Сценариям будем рады

----------


## optimistka17

> Я очень уважаю великий и могучий русский язык, более того - я филолог по образованию. Но, хоть я и новичок на форуме, много видела информации на русском, а вот на украинском - нет. Поэтому мое сообщение для тех, кому надо конкурсы на украинском. И сценарии у меня тоже есть, свои собственные


Да нет же, я не противник украинского языка И материалы твои нужны... Но посмотри внимательно. 
Где украинская музыка? В специальном разделе..
 Где украинские свадьбы? В специальной теме...
 Создай здесь же, в "*Играх, конкурсах*" специальную тему - *Игры и конкурсы для украиноязычной публики* и размещай материал, за который, я не сомневаюсь , получишь неоднократно *СПАСИБО*... Да и , возможно, еще кто-то решит поделиться...
 А *имя* свое , помести, пожалуйста в автоподпись, чтоб не обращались к тебе *Новичок* или *Филолог*
 И не обижайся , пожалуйста, на меня за замечания...:biggrin:

----------


## sokolixa

Может, кому-нибудь пригодится. Это - массовый танец. Проходит очень весело, с удовольствием. Автор - Владислав Панфилов (вернее, взято у него). Существует несколько вариантов, этот - самый простой и приемлемый для слегка подвыпившей компании.

*«Топ-нога»*
Встали все в круг. «Возьмемся за руки, друзья»!

	 Запоминайте движения танца: 
               топаем четыре раза правой ногой!
				  И четыре раза - левой ногой!

Движемся по кругу вправо (под счет до «восьми»). – 
А теперь – влево!
Сходимся к центру – под  счет до «восьми».
И расходимся!

		Круг «сходится и расходится».

     А теперь – «кренделя»!
    Все – по парам -  цепляют друг друга «локоть за локоть» и кружатся 
в  одну сторону и в другую стороны!

				Пары репетируют кренделя.

А теперь возвращаемся к исходной позиции - и все  с начала!

	Звучит музыка.
	Исполняется танец «Круговая топ-нога».

Ссылка на музыку: http://files.mail.ru/PL7JLR

----------


## sokolixa

А вот тоже от Владислава Панфилова:                    


*Прикольные загадки только  для взрослых.*

	У двери лежит пострел –
	Попы все пересмотрел. (Порог)

	Эта баба никогда
           Не наставит вам рога. (Баба-яга )

	Ножка – крендель, не модель.
	Твердь и не красавица.
	Ходит к ней стальной кобель –
	Больно скор, но нравится. (Навесной замок)

	Как-то раз отец Акакий
	Вышел ночью на погост;
	Только вышел – вурдалаки
	Повставали в полный рост. (Глюки)

	Пришел, увидел, победил:
	Не изнасиловал и не убил. (Неоромантик)

	На пеньке сидит, по-французски говорит. (Француз)

	Свистит, а не полотенце. (Свисток)

	Разноцветное коромысло над рекою повисло. 
		(Признак начинающегося сумасшествия)

	Чем отличается помидор от трактора?
	     (Помидор красный, а в тракторе дверь наружу)

	Что нельзя съесть на завтрак? (Обед и ужин)

	Прыгает ловко и ест морковку. (Бабка на диете)

	Красный, длинный, 21. (Трамвай)

	Что это такое: летит и блестит? 
                                            (Комар с золотым зубом)

	Когда козе исполнится семь лет, что будет дальше?
				(Пойдет восьмой)

	Кругом вода, а посредине закон. Что это такое?
				(Прокурор купается)

	Может ли мужчина жениться на сестре своей вдовы?
(Нет)

	Почему шляпу носят? (Потому что она сама не ходит)

	По чему, когда хочешь спать, идешь на кровать?
				(По полу)

	Может ли страус назвать себя птицей?
			(Нет, он не умеет разговаривать)

	Что такое: падают с ветки золотые монетки?
		(Обычное явление в Стране дураков)

	Чем дольше тянешь, тем она короче. (Сигарета)

Ярких женщин без изъяна
Будем звать мы… (фотомодель).

А тех, кто носится вприпрыжку, 
За глаза зовём… (непоседы).

Красавицей назвать макаку
Конечно, каждый рад,
Но только всех смущает
Откровенный красный… (язык).

В тёмной комнате стоит свеча и керосиновая лампа. 
Что сначала зажёг вошедший в комнату человек?
					(спичку)

Чем отличается помидор от огурца?
					(помидор красный, а огурец зелёный)

 	Как написать по-русски слово «загадка»?
					(слева направо)

Какой слон без хобота?
					(шахматный).

Что женщине достаётся за деньги, а мужчине бесплатно?
					(губная помада)

Чья жизнь висит на волоске?
					(электролампочки)

Кому простительны постоянные колебания?
					(маятнику)

Можно ли завернуть слона в газету?
					(можно, если в ней напечатаны предвыборные 
                обещания)

Почему грибы имеют форму зонтика?
					(они растут в дождливую погоду)

Когда приобретаем подлинную свободу слова?
					(когда ударяем молотком по пальцу)

Что такое очередь?
				(неформальное объединение по интересам)

Чёрная корова всех переборола…
						(ночь)

Почему у петуха нет рук?
					(потому что у курицы нет талии)



*Конфузные загадки-вопросы.*

Эти загадки носят индивидуальный характер. Они построены на том, что вызванные на сцену люди ищут в загадке подвох, тушуются, конфузятся и в итоге или дают неправильный ответ или, чаще, не дают никакого ответа.
Пример:
	- кто автор картины Шишкина «Утро в сосновом бору»?
	- в романе А. С. Пушкина «Евгений Онегин» две родные  сестры – 
              Ольга и Татьяна Ларины. Вопрос: фамилия Ольги – Ларина. Как
	    Фамилия Татьяны?
Опыт показывает, что тушуются и конфузятся люди основательно.

Прикольные вопросы:
1. Вопрос: Какого цвета дома холодильник?
                                                       Ответ....
    Вопрос (мгновенно, без паузы): Что пьет корова?
  (Обычный ответ: "Молоко". Правильный ответ: «Воду»)
2. Вопрос: Винни-Пух - это кабан или свинья?
 (Правильный ответ: медведь).
3. Вопрос: Маленький, серенький - на слона похожий?
(Правильный ответ: слоненок)                                                   
4. Вопрос: Почему у бегемота глаза красные?
(Ответ: чтобы в помидорах легче маскироваться)
Вопрос: Вы хоть раз видели бегемота в помидорах?
 (Обычно звучит ответ «нет». На него тут же следует фраза: «Значит, здорово замаскировался»)
5. Вопрос: Как правильно сказать: «Гигипотам или гегепотам?»
 (Обычно говорят: «Гигипотам».А правильно: «Гиппопотам»)
6. Вопрос: Почему у бегемота ступни ног круглые?
 (Ответ: чтобы по кувшинкам легче прыгать)
7. Вопрос: Маленький, зеленый, живет на глубине семи метров в земле?
(Маленький зеленый камнеед)
Вопрос: Что будет, если просверлить Земной шар насквозь и бросить туда булыжник? 
(Правильный ответ: на глубине семи метров его съест маленький зеленый камнеед)
8. Вопрос: Во сколько приемов можно посадить слона в холодильник?                                                                
 					(в три приема:
                                                               - открыл холодильник,
                                - посадил слона,
                                           - закрыл холодильник.)
Вопрос: Во сколько приемов можно посадить лошадь в холодильник?                                                                  
                                     (в четыре приема:      
                                       - открыл холодильник,
                        - вынул слона,                          
                                     - посадил лошадь, 
                                             - закрыл холодильник.)
Вопрос: Кто быстрее пробежит стометровку – черепаха или лошадь?
(Конечно, черепаха: лошадь-то в холодильнике)                                           
9. Вопрос: Как узнать: катается ли мишка на велосипеде?
(Ответ: подойти к окну и посмотреть, катается ли мишка
                               на велосипеде)                                                                                  
10. Вопрос: Бегает по потолкам – лампочки грызет. Кто это?
 (Ответ: потолочный лампогрыз)
11. Вопрос: Между грядками лежит, балаболит, пятками шевелит?..
 (Ответ: межгрядковый балабол пяткошевелитель)
 12. Вопрос: Как правильно сказать: «Пирипонные или перепонные 
барабанки?»
				(Правильный ответ: «барабанные перепонки)
	    13. Вопрос: Почему люди стучат на холоде зубами?
			         (Ответ: чтобы согреться)
	    14. Вопрос: С гребнем, а не петух?
				(Панк)

*Шуточные (каверзные) вопросы*
1. Каким гребнем волосы не расчешешь? (петушиным)
     2. Что можно приготовить, но нельзя съесть? (уроки)
3. Сколько месяцев имеют в году 28 дней? (все месяцы)
4. Что может путешествовать по свету, находясь в одном и том же углу?                               
                                                                                          (почтовая марка)
5.Как может брошенное яйцо пролететь три метра и не разбиться? (нужно бросить яйцо на четыре метра, тогда первые три метра оно пролетит в воздухе)
6.Что станет с желтым полотенцем, если оно упадет в Красное море? (оно 
   станет мокрым)
7.Что все люди на земле делают одновременно? (становятся старше)
8.Что становится больше, если его поставить вверх ногами? (число «6»)
9.Как спрыгнуть с десятиметровой лестницы и не ушибиться? (надо 
  прыгать с нижней ступеньки)
10.Что не имеет длины, глубины, ширины, высоты, а можно измерить? 
  (время, температура)
      11.Какой рукой лучше размешивать чай? (чай лучше размешивать 
       ложкой)
12.На какой вопрос нельзя ответить «да»? («вы спите?»)
13.На какой вопрос нельзя ответить «нет»? («вы живы?»)
Когда Александр Македонский стоял на одной ноге? (когда садился на коня: одну ногу поднял, другой стоял на земле)
14.	В каком веке древние греки ходили пятками назад? (Они и сейчас так ходят: пятки-то сзади) 
15. Правда ли, что самое быстрое – скорость света?
 (Нет. Самое быстрое – отпуск: не успеешь моргнуть,  а он пролетел)
16. Что опаснее всего делать на работе?
  (Кипятиться. Чем сильнее кипятишься, тем скорее испаришься)
     17. Как удобнее всего вешать лапшу на уши?
   (По телефону: во-первых, трубка близко к уху, во-вторых, в ней есть    
      дырочки для лапши)
18. Если голова гудит как трансформатор, что это значит?
   (То, что она работает с напряжением)
19. Что делать, если прическа под «ноль» не понравилась?
   (Собрать волосы. Приклеить обратно и постричь как надо)
20. Что такое свалившееся богатство?
    (Это пьяный «новый русский», свалившийся под тяжестью золотых 
     цепей)
21. Что из женской косметики наиболее популярно?
   (Губная помада, ведь она всегда на устах)
22. Как называется орган из трех букв, где есть буквы «х» и «у», через   
      который лежит путь к сердцу женщины?
(Ухо)
23. Что такое «любить по-русски – 2»?
     (Любить двоих: мужа и любовницу или жену и любовницу)
24. Есть любовь «голубая», есть любовь «розовая», а может ли быть 
   любовь зеленая?
     (Конечно, любовь к баксам)
25. Что у женщин самое расчесанное?
   (Языки, ведь они их чешут, не перестава
26. Чем отличаются российские физики от украинских?
       (Российские физики охотятся за кварками, а украинские за шкварками)
27. Что такое «масло масляное»?
   (Это шиш с маслом, сделан из фигни на постном масле. Очень вкусно)
28. Как вел себя рубль во время дефолта?
    (Пал, оклеветанный молвой)

*Каверзные задачки (на сообразительность):*

1. Вы участвуете в соревнованиях и обогнали бегуна, занимающего вторую  
    позицию.
                   Какую позицию вы теперь занимаете?
   Если вы ответили, что вы теперь первый, то вы абсолютно неправы.

Правильный ответ: 
вы обогнали второго бегуна и заняли его место, так что вы теперь на второй позиции.

2. Вы обогнали последнего бегуна, на какой позиции вы теперь находитесь? 
   Если вы ответили, что на предпоследней, - вы опять абсолютно не правы.
   Подумайте.
   Как можно обогнать бегуна идущего последним?
   Если вы бежите последним, значит, он не последний.

Правильный ответ: 
это невозможно. 

3. Возьмите 1000. 
Прибавьте 40. 
Прибавьте ещё тысячу. 
Прибавьте 30. 
Ещё 1000. 
Плюс 20. 
Плюс 1000. 
И плюс 10. 
Что получилось? 

Правильный ответ: 
4100.
	Если у вас получилось 5000, попробуйте пересчитать на калькуляторе.

4. У отца Мэри пять дочерей:
					1) Чача.
					2) Чече.
					3) Чичи.
					4. Чочо.
			Вопрос: как зовут пятую дочь? 
			Думайте бысто.

Правильный ответ:
				Мэри.
	Если вы с этим не согласны, прочтите вопрос ещё раз. 


* «Весёлый кроссворд».*
Объект злой любви  (козёл).
Косая мера длины (сажень).
Что кулик хвалит? (болото).
Упрямая вещь (факт).
Фактор, при наличии которого иные считают, что ум не обязателен (сила).
Скрывавшийся «под маской развитого социализма (застой).
Емкость, в которой воду не возят (решето).
Варит! (котелок).
Герой русских сказок, вроде дурак, но умнее всех (Иван).
Оружие Амура (стрела).
Приятель с Кавказа (кунак).
Прищепка для критики (зажим).
Единица счета у разинь (ворона).
«Гостья», перед которой отворяют ворота (беда).
Два сапога (пара).
Жилище для влюбленных (шалаш).
Персонаж фольклора, который таки докатился (колобок).
Час, день, …, неделя, месяц (сутки).


Это ограничение было введено в России при Николае Первом. Согласно царскому указу нельзя было строить дома в Петербурге выше…
	     а) кораблика на шпиле Адмиралтейства (арх. А. Захаров);
               б) гребня крыши Зимнего дворца (арх. В. Растрелли);
	     в) ангела на Александровском столпе (арх. О. Монферран).
			( правильный ответ: Б;)

Дионисий, сын тирана Клеарха, прославился необычайным чревоугодием.
Его тело утратило человеческие формы, и, принимая посетителей, он   
вынужден был скрывать его…
	а) в большой бочке (отсюда выражение «Толстый, как бочка»);
б) в корсете, изготовленным из китайского уса;
в) в специальной башенке, из коей виднелась лишь его голова.
			(В)
В древнем Китае поводом для развода  служили следующие причины:
оскорбление родителей мужа, наклонность к воровству, бесплодие, неизлечимая болезнь, ревность, неверность, бесстыдство и…
	а) нежелание исполнять супружеский долг;
	б) чрезмерная болтливость;
	в) наличие зловредного характера у тещи.
			(Б)
У французов эта болезнь называется «деревянное рыло», у немцев – 
«кошачий вой», у португальцев – «откат», у норвежцев – «плотники в голове», у англичан – «удавленник».
    А у русских это именуется:
	а) похмелье или бодун;
	б) мигрень или головная боль;
	в) уныние или хандра.
			(А)
Свинья, несмогря на расхожее представление об ее опрятности, самое     
чистоплотное животное на земле, потому что она…
	а) никогда не потеет, потому что не имеет потовых желез;
	б) никогда не гадит там, где ест;
	в) лезет в грязь, дабы очистить кожу от паразитов.
			(А, Б, В)
Всем известно, что Америку в 1492 году открыл Христофор Колумб (он 
же Кристобаль Колон), но новый континент назвали в честь Америго Веспучи, который…
	а) исследовал и красочно описал Америку в своих дневниках;
	б) первым назвал открытую землю «Новым светом»;
	в) был в дальнем родстве с картографом Меркартом, использовавшим 
    имя предка для названия «Нового света».
		(А и Б)

На банкете в честь короля Саудовской Аравии английский премьер 
У. Черчилль несмотря на мусульманские запреты…
    	а) приказал подать к столу жареного поросенка;
	б) пригласил на танец супругу короля;
	в) курил сигары и пил виски.
				(В)
В религиозных поверьях Нижегородской губернии говорилось, что 
человек, убивший мышь, облегчит душу на сорок грехов, потому что мышь…
а) единственное животное на Земле, кое создано Сатаной, а не Богом;
		б) несет большой урон крестьянам, поедая зерна пшеницы;
		в) едва не погубил Ноев ковчег, прогрызя дырку в борту.
				(В)
Пароль «Здесь продается славянский шкаф?» впервые прозвучал в фильме…
		а) «Щит и меч»;
		б) «Подвиг разведчика»;
		в) «Семнадцать мгновений весны».
				(Б)

Екатерина Великая  часто говаривала: «Если бы я была мужчиной, то…»
а) … своей храбростью покорила многие женские сердца;
б) … стала бы разбойником с большой дороги;
в) …была бы убита, не дослужилась бы и до капитанского чина.
		(В)
Какая область использует термин «черная дыра»?
а) стоматология;
б) астрономия;
в) швейное производство.
		(Б)

Домовой (Доброхот)  в случае вражды с хозяевами путает гривы лошадям, Шишиги и Шиликуны шумят и колобродят ночью; Коргоруши, обратившись в черных кошек, лезут под ноги; а вот Жировик-лизун…
                    а) уминает продуктовые запасы;
          б) лижет пятки непослушного дитяти;
          в) оставляет жирные несмывающиеся пятна на белых простных.
                             (А)

По мнению некоторых ученых, матриархат существовал до тех пор, 
пока первобытный  мужчина не смекнул, что…
а) значительнее сильнее женщины;
б) женское начало бесплодно без мужского конца;
в) женщину легко одурачить, навесив  побольше лапши на ее уши.
       (Б)
Как звали друга Винни-Пуха?
а) Алтын;
б) Гривенник;
в) Пятачок.
                (В)  

Какая надпись написана на каждой полицейской машине США?
а) «Интим не предлагать»;
б) «Служить и защищать»;
в) «Руками не трогать».
		(Б)
В русских суевериях женой домового была:
а) Тёщица – коя потом трансформировалась в слово тёща;
б) Куть – нареченная так, поскольку обреталась в закутке;
в) Кикимора – почему-то болотная, хотя на болоте жила разве что в Сибири.
		(В)
Какой из этих фильмов рассказывает о жизни В. И. Ленина?
а) «Человек с ружьем»;
б) «Человек-амфибия»;
в) «Человек по прозвищу Зверь».
		(А)
Как называют человека, предпочитающего проводить свободное время дома?
	а) домочадец;
	б) домосед;
	в) домушник.
			(Б)
 Чем отличается наш Дед Мороз от Санта-Клауса? 
а) Дед Мороз ходит в шубе;
	б) Дед Мороз всегда под шафе (красный нос);
	в) с Дедом Морозом всегда таскается какая-то баба (Снегурочка)
			(А, Б, В)

Петр Первый как-то поссорился с Меншиковым. Расквасив нос и поставив под глазом здоровенный синяк, царь выгнал князя со словами: «Ступай вон, щучий сын, и чтоб ноги твоей у меня боле не было!»
Но Меншиков вскоре вернулся…
	а) восседая на спине своего слуги;
	б) шествуя на руках;
	в) насадив на ноги скоморошьи ходули.
			(Б)

Король Ферон, живший в  Х111 веке до н. э., вылечил свою слепоту, промыв глаза мочой женщины…
а) не познавшей первородного греха;
б) родившей семь сыновей;
в) ни разу не изменившей мужу.
		(В)

Но народным поверьям, криксы, хмыри и злыдни (болотные духи), опасны тем, что могут вселиться в старого человека, если…
а) тот в жизни никого не любил;
б) у него не было детей;
в) тот испил болотной водицы.
		(А, Б)
Где жил Карлсон?
а) в бочке;
б) за границей;
в) на крыше.
		(В)

Что в солнечной Италии до сих пор называют «яблоком любви»?
а) помидор;
б) картофель;
в) банан.
		(А)

Остроумный Ермолов сказал как-то неустрашимому Милорадовичу, который никогда не кланялся пулям: «Чтобы быть рядом с вашим превосходительством, надобно… 
		а) иметь запасную жизнь;
		б) быть или очень храбрым человеком, или пить «по-черному»;
		в) надевать «Памперсы».
				(А).

Согласно русской поговорке чужая душа – это…
		а) владыка;
		б) зеркало;
		в) потемки.
				(В).
 Как звали сибирского старца, который был фаворитом последнего царя  
России и его жены?
		а) Распутин;
		б) Двапутин;
		в) просто Путин.
				(А).
  В некоторых странах, в частности в Японии, по негласному правилу 
незамужняя девушка должна являться на службу каждый день в новом наряде, дабы сослуживцы…
 		а) могли любоваться красотой;
		б) могли оценить ее вкус и состояние кошелька;
		в) не заподозрили, что она не ночевала дома.
				(В)
Какой водки не было в Советском Союзе?
		а) «Столичной»;
		б) «Московской»;
		в) «Советской».
				(В).

Что обычно проводили в день рождения вождя пролетариата В. И. Ленина?
		а)  мальчишник;
		б) субботник;
		 в) вечеринку.
				(Б)
Как защищается рак-отшельник?
		а) прячет тело в раковину, выставляя наружу клешню;
		б) гадит на себя;
		в) носит на спине жалящую актинию.
				(А, В)
Илья Муромец – сын крестьянина из-под Мурома, Алеша (Александр) Попович – сын ростовского попа Левонтия.
    А Добрыня Никитич:
		а) сын бродячего скомороха;
		б) племянник киевского князя Владимира Красное Солнышко;
		в) купеческий сын из Рязани.
(Б, В)
На каком пальце носят обручальное кольцо?
		а) на правом безымянном;
		б) на левом мизинце;
		в) на двадцать первом.
				(А)

Когда собеседник Суворова стал ругать вельможу, не умеющего писать 
по-русски, граф сказал: «Пусть пишет по-французски, лишь бы по-русски…
	а) водку не пил;
	б) не ругался матом, как сапожник;
	в) думать изволил.
			(В)
На первых Олимпийских играх в Афинах американец Томас Берк, победитель забега на 100 метров, рассмешил всех зрителей на старте тем, что…
	а) был обут в кроссовки, а не в привычные сандалии;
	б) стартовал с низкого старта;
	в) был в коротких спортивных трусах.
				(Б)
В ночь на Ивана Купала с 6 на 7 июля русалки бегают нагишом и совращают кого не попадя. Чтобы защититься от них нужно  иметь…
		а) чеснок, ладан или щепотку соли;
		б) пучок горькой полыни;
		в) презервативы с латексом.
				(Б)
Какого из семи возрастов человека нет в списке: младенчество, детство, 
юность, зрелость, преклонный и старость?
		а) Бальзаковский (у женщин);
б) Среднего (весьма кризисного, особенно у мужчин);
		в) Переходного (иначе «Отрочество», см. Л. Н. Толстого).
				(В)
В жару слоны иногда бросаются на баобабы, зачем?
		а) утолить жажду водой, накопленной в стволе;
		б) из-за бешенства, полученного от солнечного удара;
		в) почесаться, избавляясь от паразитов.  
			(А)
Паровоз изобрели Черепановы, радио – Попов, самолеты – Можайский, 
угольную лампу – Лодыгин, а первооткрывателем рентгеновских лучей был…
	а) РЕНТов Геннадий Нилович (малоизвестный русский ученый 
    Х1Х века);
б) Иван Грозный («Я тебя, шельма, насквозь вижу!»);
в) Вильгельм Конрад Рёнтген (как ни обидно русофилам).
		(В)
Это забавное устройство появилось в Англии в 1816 году, и через год было 
привезено в Россию. Что это?
	а) Волчок;
	б) калейдоскоп;
	в) Ванька-Встанька.
			(Б)
Трех младших братьев Иисуса – Иосию, Симона и Иуду – мы знаем только 
по именам. О сестрах имеется только упоминание (Евангелие от Матфея 13:55). Зато четвертый «Брат Господен» Иаков…
	а) был также одним из учеников Иисуса;
	б) почти 18 лет являлся главой Иерусалимской общины и был 
     забит камнями;
в) это пророк, коему привиделась лестница, ведущая на небеса.
	 	(Б)

----------


## rutanya

Все понимаю и принимаю, и точно не обижаюсь. Ну "чайник" я еще на форуме, да и в сети всего 10 дней, только осваиваюсь. О себе написала там, где рекомендовали,- в разделе "Кто мы".

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Конкурс «Поцелуйчики»

Ведущий, приглашает 3 участников конкурса, одну девушку по симпатичнее и двух юношей. 
Девушка становится по средине, юноши по обе стороны на расстоянии 1,5 – 2 метра от девушки. 
Ведущий, просит, одного из юношей, взять в рот нитку, и зажать ее зубами. 
Затем, раскручивая нитки, просит девушку зажать нитку губами. 
И другой конец нитки дается другому юноше, который тоже зажимает нитку зубами.
Задача юношей: подбирая нитку губами в рот, двигаться к девушке. 
Победит тот кто быстрее поцелует красавицу.
*
Ведущий в начале конкурса дает возможность попробовать мужчинам по соревноваться, и останавливает их в тот момент когда они почти будут у цели. 
Объясняет мужчинам, что это была только репетиция. 
И предлагает им усложнить конкурс. 
А это чтоб было все по честному, закрывают им глаза повязками.
Пока завязывают мужчинам глаза, ведущий отвлекает разговором. 
Для чего это нужно? Сейчас поймёте.
Пока ведущий разговаривает с конкурсантами, он тихонько жестом приглашает мужика с усами и ставит на место девушки. 
И когда будет все готово, начинает соревнование.
А остальное представить не трудно мужчины так стараются, да и целятся прямо в губы «девушки».
======================

----------


## Konstanzia

а вот моя шляпа !!! 
1. ой мои мысли мои мысли
2. 18 мне уже
3. мне так нужна любовь твоя
4. не делайте мне больно господа
5. а нам всё равно
6. пьяная свинья
7. а ты мне не даёш сказать не слова
8. все мы бабы стервы
9. I wand Russia..Prostitut..Брат 2
10. Я рождена для любви
11. Crazy Frog
12. Хорошо..всё будет хорошо
13. муси-пуси
14. а я твой номер 1
15. клинит, на тебе меня клинет
16. помоги мне..сердце гибнет
17. ну что могу предложить.. 5 мп,гранаты..Брат 2
18. я ждала тебя, так ждала
19. ты одна ты такая, я тебя знаю
20. не обижай жених девчёнку малолетку
21. ты знаеш мама он какой
22. одна в етом мире
23. да ждала ждала и дождолась...слова от Пугачёвой
24. как же так а кто за это всё заплатит

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Привет, вот ещё вспомнила. Мы очень долго делали медали для родителей на свадьбу...а один раз мысль пришла мне в магазине, я купила 4 белые большие тарелки с золотой каёмкой и чёрным фломастером написали тёщя, тесть  2008 года и.т.д.  и вручали мы их как променентам... родителя очень понравилась !!!

----------


## Ольга тамада-дуэт

Я думаю, что эта открытка может быть многим знакома. Но пусть будет в такой шикарной копилке.Открытка президента.
В этот _____________________________и ______________________________________ вечер, когда на _____________________________ _____________небе горят ______________________________________ звезды, за этим _______________________________________ столом, в этом _____________________________________ зале собрались ____________________________________ дамы и не менее _______________________ кавалеры, чтобы отпраздновать ___________________________________________ праздник _______________________________________________.
Желаю всем вам __________________________________ улыбок,
_______________________друзей, _________________________ успеха, и ____________________ и ________________________ любви.
Сегодня в честь праздника вы будете петь _______________________ песни, дарить ____________________ подарки и пить __________________ вино.
На вашей _____________________ вечеринке будут ______________________________________________     шутки, ______________________________________________приколы, _______________________________________ танцы-шманцы и ___________________________________________ обжиманцы.
Вы поиграете в ___________________________ игры и поставите ______________________________________ сценки.
Пусть ваш праздник будет самым __________________________________,
_________________________________,
_________________________________!!!
Ваш президент ________________
И еще немного аукционов.
Аукционы
На нижеперечисленных аукционах ничего не продается. Для участия в них не требуются деньги, требуется лишь вспомнить как можно больше того, что попросит назвать ведущий.

Аукцион названий вин
Гости предлагают свои варианты, после каждого названного ведущий открывает счет: 1... 2...
Если до счета 3 прозвучит еще вариант, счет начинается заново, если до счета 3 новых вариантов не последует, победителем объявляется автор последнего из названных вариантов, он получает приз и, возможно, право (конечно же почетное) произнести тост.

Аукцион пожеланий на «с»
Обратите внимание, что в некоторые дни нашей жизь некоторые буквы алфавита приобретают почти мистическую силу и даже власть. Пример тому — буква «с» на свадьбе, гуляем мы на С-вадьбе, молодожены создали С-емью, они стали С-упругами, мы желаем им С-частья. Гости на свадьбе издавна называются С-варебьяне, родители молодых друг для друга отныне С-ваты и т. д. 
Давайте отдадим дань уважения букве «с» и пожелаем молодой семье всего самого хорошего, что есть в мире, но пожелания эти начинаться должны обязательно на букву «с».

Аукцион синонимов к слову «выпить»
Вполне возможно, что в какой-то момент гостям вашей свадьбы выпивать просто надоест. Нет, сам процесс пусть останется неприкосновенным. А вот его название для разнообразия или в порядке эксперимента можно изменить. 
Например: 
                выпить, принять, вздрогнуть, намахнуть, кувырнуть, квакнуть, хряпнуть, хрюкнуть...

Аукцион видов жилья
Пожалуй, уходит в прошлое то поколение невест, которые считали, что с милым рай и в шалаше. Невесты XXI века, в принципе с этим выражением соглашаясь, предпочитают жить в шалашах с максимальными удобствами. О чем прозрачно намекают своим женихам. 
Женихи, озадаченные намеками невест, мучаются над вопросом, что же построить, забывая, что одна голова хорошо, а две (10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60... сколько гостей собралось) лучше. 
Так пусть же, прежде чем сделать окончательный выбор, гости напомнят жениху, какие вообще виды жилья существуют. 
Шалаш уже назван, а далее 
                                        квартира, изба, вигвам, землянка, палатка, дом, небоскреб, пещера, нора... 

Аукцион свадебных юбилеев
Впереди у наших молодых долгая счастливая совместная жизнь. Впереди у них много праздников и, конечно, много свадебных юбилеев. Но наши молодые — еще очень молодые и поэтому вряд ли знают, как все эти юбилеи называются и через сколько лет совместной жизни их надо праздновать. 
Пользуясь тем, что в составе семьи есть люди мудрые и опытные, можно подсказать молодоженам, через сколько лет и на какие свадьбы нашу веселую дружную компанию нужно собирать. 
                    - Зеленая свадьба - день бракосочетания 
                    - Ситцевая свадьба - 1 год 
                    - Деревянная - 5 лет 
                    - Цинковая - 6 лет 
                    - Медная - 7 лет 
                    - Жестяная - 8 лет 
                    - Розовая - 10 лет 
                    - Никелевая - 12 лет 
                    - Стеклянная - 15 лет 
                    - Фарфоровая - 20 лет 
                    - Серебряная - 25 лет 
                    - Жемчужная - 30 лет 
                    - Полотняная - 35 лет 
                    - Алюминиевая - 37, 55 лет 
                    - Рубиновая - 40 лет 
                    - Золотая - 50 лет 
                    - Бриллиантовая - 60 лет 
                    - Железная - 65 лет 
                    - Каменная - 67,5 года 
                    - Благодатная - 70 лет 
                    - Коронная - 75 лет 
                    - Красная - 100 лет

Аукцион песен на тему...
А тема может быть любая. Для организации этого аукциона временно гости делятся на две половины. Например: правая половина стола и левая половина. Не лишним будет и музыкальное сопровождение. В этом аукционе побеждает та «команда», которая вспомнит больше песен на заданную тему. Темы: весна, зима, лето, осень, любовь, женские имена, мужские имена, цветы; деревья и т. д. 
В некоторых аукционах победителей выявить очень сложно, поэтому ведущий может по своему усмотрению остановить аукцион и обратиться за помощью к молодоженам. Они по своему усмотрению выберут самый оригинальный, самый романтичный, самый остроумный, самый правильный вариант, и его автор станет победителем.

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Свадебный торт

Итак, время свадебного торта. 
Устройте аукцион «первого куска торта». 
По традиции торт жених и невеста разрезают вместе. 
Первый самый большой кусок, тамада может продать тому, кто даст самую большую сумму. 
Прибыль – молодожёнам. Каждый из свидетелей обходит гостей, и разносят кусочки торт, а в замен просят положить на блюдечко столько денег сколько не жалко.
Свидетельница собирает что бы в молодой семье была девочка.
А свидетель что бы в молодой семье был мальчик.
Когда будут собраны деньги их подсчитывают и предают бабушкам.

Дорогие гости!
Тортик вам на угощенье, 
И для сладости общенья
Кусочек от молодых примите,
Спасибо скажите.
Ведь слаще нет обольщения 
Как принять от молодых угощение!
============

Танец «Плац»

На полу раскладываются 4 листочка бумаги. 
Приглашается пара, они встают на листочки, держат руки ладонь в ладонь. 
Они должны передвигаться так чтобы одна нога всегда стояла на листке, а другая переходила на листок партнера. 
(Хорошо если звучит «Танго») 
(Можно включить и «Сиртаки» с убыстрением – так веселее и сложнее)

----------


## sokolixa

Где-то на форуме, кажется, выкладывалась игра - переделка известной игры со стульями: 

*Дубы и белочки*
Количество игроков: любое, главное, чтобы женщин на одну было больше.
Мужчины - это дубы, девушки - белочки. Мужчины становятся в круг, можно, что бы не подглядывали, спинами друг к другу. Включается музыка и девушки начинают танцевать (бегать) по кругу вокруг дубов или от дуба к дубу. Как только музыка заканчивается, каждая белочка должна запрыгнуть на дуб. Кому дуба не хватило, та выбывает и забирает с собой один из дубов. 

Пришла идея проводить эту игру под композицию DJ Farmer - Chicken
(скачать:  http:/*************.com/files/2x74ez7ri )

Получается такой весёлый Курятник! Проходит с писком, визгом и кудахтаньем!:biggrin:

----------


## Konstanzia

> а вот моя шляпа !!! 
> 1. ой мои мысли мои мысли
> 2. 18 мне уже
> 3. мне так нужна любовь твоя
> 4. не делайте мне больно господа
> 5. а нам всё равно
> 6. пьяная свинья
> 7. а ты мне не даёш сказать не слова
> 8. все мы бабы стервы
> ...



http://files.mail.ru/N0XTL8  здесь мои" Мысли "

----------


## Лапка82

[QUOTE=Курица;1240794]ТАНЕЦ С ХОЛОСТЯЦКОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ, И ГОЛОС ХОЛОСТЯЦКОЙ ЖИЗНИ. 
пришлите если не жалко  :flower: 
kurnosiki-2@mail.ru

ой, у меня чет не получилось правильно цитату вставить. Извиняйте меня за безграмотность

----------


## Sens

Конкурс для корпоративов. Придумала, как только увидела магнитный бокс для скрепок, вот он: 
Нужны две такие штуки. Задание участникам - кто вытянет больше скрепок за определенное время. Снимать можно только по одной скрепке.
Можно сделать задание для целой команды - команда из вынутых скрепок должны быстро соорудить цепочку...

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня коллеги!!! Давненько я не появлялся на сайте, не писал в форуме, теперь спешу наверстать упущенное. 
Этот конкурс использую третий год. Проходит всегда на УРА, очень эмоционально, на любых мероприятиях. 
Я называю этот конкурс: 
*«Сделай все наоборот»*
Реквизит: 4-6 шляп, можно использовать большие панамы, стулья и трубочки для коктейля. 
Вызываю из зала 4-х смелых участников, приглашаю занять места на стульях. 
Свой стул ставлю так, чтоб и зал, и участники конкурса могли видеть мои действия.
Задача участников сделать все наоборот, в отличии от меня. 
Начало: Я стою перед ними, в одной руке шляпа, в другой трубочка для коктейля, рядом стул. 
Они сидят на стульях, во рту трубочка для коктейля, на голове шляпа. Объясняю им условия: 
Если я одеваю шляпу- они наоборот снимают, если присаживаюсь на стул, то они встают, 
если беру в рот трубочку от коктейля, они наоборот вынимают трубочку из рта. 
Долее начинаю путать, например, присаживаюсь и снимаю шляпу одновременно, 
или одеваю и вытаскиваю трубочку и т.д. 
Здесь важна игра самого тамады и реплики, комментарии после ошибок участников. 
Первый, кто более всех ошибается, выбывает. 
Трое продолжают игру, а я ускоряю темп. 
Да в качестве музыкального сопровождения, лучше всего подходит твист из к.ф. « Криминальное чтиво». 
Затем, когда выбывает еще один, начинаю путать участников так, что зал уже хохочет и плачет от смеха. 
На мелкие промахи не стоит обращать внимания, и финал иногда растягиваю на минуту-полторы, 
пока игроки уже окончательно не запутаются. 
Призы даю всем, но более ценные победителю. 
Успехов Вам!!! Ю. Киселев. Ярославль.


*Добавлено через 28 минут*
Доброго дня еще раз коллеги!!! Читаю форум, все пишут про календарь оптимистический, если не трудно, может и мне заодно кто скинет эту штуку. Правда не пойму, где он размещен и что с ним делать.
По поводу цветных танцев читаю, я пока тоже не понял, но насчет черного цвета, такое мнение. На банкетах оч.много гостей ходит у которых начиная от ботинок, заканчивая галстуком, платьем и т.д. есть почти у всех черный цвет, так может и песню с черными цветами применять к этим атрибутам одежды!!!

----------


## Yalo

Gavrila, уважаемый! Судя по "Почеши меня..." , вы гений. Эта песня спасала меня весь новый год и почти весь январь.Огромное спасибо. Поздравление чебурашки, полагаю, тоже супер. А можно как-то его скачать? По ссылке просят пароль. Поделитесь? Покорнейше прошу прощения, но очень хочется шедевра.Заранее благодарна. Мой ящик: olyaaylo@mail.ru

----------


## Anex

*Dium*,
 А можно музычку на ИГРУ-ТЕСТ ДЛЯ ЖЕНИХА И НЕВЕСТЫ пожалуйста, zavvv@inbox.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## SOK_89

Предлагаем прикольный момент, который мы используем всегда.
У всех на свадьбах бывает так, что во время разгара дискотеки или блока конкурсов официанты подходят и с жалобой говорят, что горящее подано и садите гостей за стол. И это всегда происходит не вовремя, хотя заранее мы договариваемся, что за 10-15 минут мы предупредим, когда будем садиться за стол.

Вот прикольчик.
_Объявляем, что вот еще один конкурс, и все кто находится на танцполе должны встать друг за другом, мальчик-девочка, взяться за пояс спереди стоящего и всем поднять левую ногу. В этот момент я включаю соответственную музыку, а Светлана громким командным голосом объявляет -"С левой ноги за стол кушать горящее шаагооом марш". Народ с удовольствием покидает танцпол._:biggrin:

----------


## Сильва

> -"С левой ноги за стол кушать горящее шаагооом марш".


 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня еще раз коллеги!!! Читаю форум, все пишут про календарь оптимистический, если не трудно, может и мне заодно кто скинет эту штуку. Правда не пойму, где он размещен и что с ним делать.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Доброго дня еще раз коллеги!!! Читаю форум, все пишут про календарь оптимистический, если не трудно, может и мне заодно кто скинет эту штуку. Правда не пойму, где он размещен и что с ним делать


лови на почте

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> лови на почте


Спасибо лечу на крыльях! смотреть ящик!!!

----------


## gibson_72

> *bulya*, конкурс похож чем-то на выступление ПОП-группы, жених и его команда пишут попами "Я тебя люблю" адресовано невесте, под руководством ведущей, ну, и заканчивают многочисленными восклицательными знаками! Кульминация!


Вот сделал специально нарезочку для ПОП-группы:
dzhimmi_dzhi_i_mister_boss_-_podvigay_popoy.mp3
dzhimmi_dzhi_i_mister_boss_opa_opa_.mp3
Лазурный берег - Opa.mp3
Дискотека Авария - Опа!.mp3
gliukoza_-_tancuy_rossiya.mp3
Скачасть файл:http://letitbit.net/download/e89cb1285110/---.rar.html
:smile::wink:

----------


## Сильва

Увидела - понравилось, надо попробовать на весёлой компании.

*Гиннес- шоу.*
Самое главное в этом конкурсе - придумать много-много необычных и совершенно несерьезных состязаний на определение самого- самого…

   1. Кто дольше просидит на табуретке, приподняв над полом ноги и не держась ни за что руками.
   2. Кто быстрее съест кусок черного хлеба и после этого свиснет (только чтоб не подавились!).
   3. Кто сможет сделать больше приседаний, удерживая на голове карандаш.
   4. Кто быстрее на одном шнурке завяжет узлов.
   5. Кто быстрее засунет в бутылку газету, не разрывая ее.

----------


## Уралочка

> лови на почте


А МНЕ МОЖНО БУДЕТ КАК НИБУДЬ НАПРОСИТЬСЯ?:rolleyes:
НУ ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ :Aga:  ЧТО ТАМ? А?:wink:

*Добавлено через 12 часов 57 минут*
*Волшебный коктейль.*

Гости выходят в центр зала парами (М и Ж)
Как только слышат определённые слова, то….

КОНЬЯК – мужчины берут  дам на руки.
ВОДКА – целуют.
ВИНО – дамы обнимают кавалеров.

(лучшая, самая внимательная  пара получает приз)

  УТРОМ РАНО , СПОЗАРАНКУ,
                                        СОБИРАЮСЬ Я НА ПЬЯНКУ.
 ВОДКУ ВЗЯТЬ ИЛИ КОНЬЯК,
                                        НЕ РЕШУСЬ ПОКА НИКАК.
 К КОНЬЯКУ ИДЁТ ЛИМОН…
                                        ИЛИ ВОДОЧКИ ФЛАКОН?
  А К ВИНУ ИДУТ КОНФЕТЫ…
    ВСЁ ЖЕ ВОДКИ ЛУЧШЕ НЕТУ!
                                        В ГОЛОВЕ СИДИТ ВОПРОС:
    МОЖЕТ ВОДКИ КТО ПРИНЁС?
                                        У ТОЛЯНА БЫЛ КОНЬЯК,
  ОН ДОПИТЬ НЕ МОГ НИ КАК.
                                        А ВИНО? ДА ЧТО ВИНО!
                                        ДЕСЯТЬ ГРАДУСОВ ОНО.
  ВОДКА! ВОДКА! КОНЬЯЧОК!
                                        ВИНО . ТОЖЕ НИЧЕГО!
         ЕСЛИ Б БЫЛ Я  д*АРТАНЬЯНОМ,
       Я БЫ ПИЛ КОНЬЯК СТАКАНОМ!
    ЕСЛИ Б БЫЛ Я ДОН ЖУАНОМ,
  Я БЫ ПИЛ ВИНО СТАКАНОМ,
                                        НО ПО ПРАВДЕ ГОВОРЯ,
                                        ЛУЧШЕ ВОДКИ ВЫПЬЮ Я!!!

Может быть кому и пригодиться. Можно проводить на любой вечеринке.:tongue:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Сообщение от KAlinchik  
> лови на почте
> 
> А МНЕ МОЖНО БУДЕТ КАК НИБУДЬ НАПРОСИТЬСЯ?
> НУ ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧЕТСЯ ЧТО ТАМ? А?


 Аналогично, лови на почте

----------


## Уралочка

> Аналогично, лови на почте


Спасибо, поймала :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## jpligunova

=Конкурсы для дискотеки:1Именные танцы:-Танцуют только те,чье имя я назову!(ди-джей говорит) Танцуют только Сергеи,затем Елены,затем Саши......DJ  называет несколько имен одновременно.2.Железное лицо: Задание двум участникам: за 60 сек нацепить на свое лицо как можно больше бельевых прищепок 3.Самый проворный:Приглашаются к участию парни.Каждый получает по кучке резиночек определенного цвета.Задача:за время ,пока звучит музыка "окольцевать"как можно больше девушек,надевая резиночку на щиколотку.

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Продолжаю:Аниматор делит присутствующих на две команды,вызывает к себе по одному участнику от каждой команды и просит принести как можно быстрее цветок,банан,бутылку,ботинок, и т.д........Ведется счет,самые расторопныее добавляют очки своей команде.
Следующая:произнеси мудрость,пока горит бенгальский огонь,или качается голова китайского болванчика,или пересыпается песок в песочных часах.

Далее:старинная народная игра-"Ручеек" Образуем пары.Соединяем руки. Пары становятся друг за другом лицом к дискору. Руки поднять вверх,наподобие ворот.
У кого нет пары -водящий. Он "ныряет" в ручеек,идет сквозь негшо,выб ирает любую девушку,ведет до конца ручейка и занимает с ней место в конце ручейка.
Ручеек-это лучший способ узнать,кто тому нравится!

Танец "без ничего"
-Танцуем без помощи ...ног!
Только руками! Присядьте на корточки.Танцуйте руками.
-А теперь,сидя на кортосках,руками обнимите себя за плечи.Танцуем только головой!
-Теперь голова неподвижна.Танцуем мимикой!
-Танцуем только губами!
-Танцуем только языком!
-Только ушами!
-Только глазами!
-Танцуем во весь рост!
Награждаются самые изобретательные танцоры.

Скакалка.Кто из девчонок,не сбившись,совершит больше прыжков через скакалку? DJ ведет счет вслух.Вариант:Кто из парней начеканит большее число раз футбольный мяч?

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
И последнее: Бери на "три". Вызываем несколько человек,приз лежит на столе или стуле,участники должны взять приз на счет "три".А DJ рассказывает такую историю:
-Расскажу я вам рассказ-полтора десятка фраз.
Как скажу я цифру "три"-приз немедленно бери!
Однажды рыбу мы поймали,растормошили,а внутри.....
Рыбешек мелких увидали,и не одну ,а целых...две!

Мечтает мальчик закаленный стать олимпийским чемпионом.
Смотри ,на старте не хитри, а жди команду "Раз,два...марш!"

Когда стихи запомнить хочешь,их не зубри до поздней ночи,
Возьми и вслух их повтори-разок,другой,а лучше....пять.

Однажды поезд на вокзале нам три часа пришлось прождать.....


Если никто не успевает взять приз,его забирает DJ,после чего завершает игру.

-Ну,что ж,друзья,вы приз не брали,когда была возможность брать!? :flower:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Скакалка.Кто из девчонок,не сбившись,совершит больше прыжков через скакалку? DJ ведет счет вслух.Вариант:Кто из парней начеканит большее число раз футбольный мяч?


======================================================
Я провожу, правда редко, просто иногда забываю, конкурс со скакалкой.
Подходит для большого помещения. Правда это розыгрыш, но начало можно как конкурс. 
Заметил, что не только девченки, но и ребята не прочь попрыгать.

*Конкурс-розыгрыш.*

Реквизит: Большая скакалка, 4-10 метров, две повязки, свисток и два помощника из зала.
Вызываем 4-7 человек и предлагаем попрыгать под музыку всем вместе 
(музыку не менять, каждый раз включать сначала один и тот-же трек, что бы привыкли).
Каждый раз когда нужно всей толпе прыгать, свистим в свисток, запнувшийся выбывает. 
Когда остается двое участников и один выходит победителем, 
то предлагаешь им еще раз попробовать проделать то-же самое, но с *завязаными глазами.* 
Крепко (проверить) завязываем глаза, включаем музыку, *убираем скакалку* и просто свистим в такт музыке, 
а потом когда участники приходят в себя, а гости вытрут слезы от смеха, 
награждаем каждого *ХОРОШИМИ призами*. 
Вот собственно и все. И весело и с юмором, да и не обижается не кто.
P.S. Иногда, при не очень быстром темпе музыки начинаю свистеть все быстрее и быстрее, 
пока участники не поймут, что их дурят и сами не снимут повязку.

----------


## reakcia

ребята.придеться вести юбилей 60 человек...и все женщины.может у кого был такой опыт. может .что подскажете?спасибо.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
я новичок.но желание  талант хоризма есть.очень много полезного,а главное поучительного нашла на форуме.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
я новичок.но желание  талант хоризма есть.очень много полезного,а главное поучительного нашла на форуме.

----------


## Еленочrf

А мне можно календарик счастья?А по поводу заварки чая в стаканах...проводила на свадьбах,но действительно-одеждоопасно.А суть конкурса-на пол ставятся стаканы с горячей водой и мужчины отжимаются с привязанными на поясе пакетами чая ,пакетом в стакан.Конкурс так себе.

----------


## милен

*KAlinchik*,
 ой, я как всегда позже всех. а можно и мне напроситься на календарь? 
спасибо

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik,
> ой, я как всегда позже всех. а можно и мне напроситься на календарь?


на почте...
Вообще-то, календарь - дело рук Люды Пуховой, а я как тот самый " передаст":biggrin:

----------


## Dium

Нашла в недрах Инета:
*Конкурсная программа "Восточные сказки"*
Звучат фанфары, переходящие в восточную мелодию, под которую выходят две ведущие в восточных костюмах.

2: Мы с Востока к вам ЯВИЛИСЬ. В парчу-бархат нарядились. Клянёмся, мы - красавицы И очень вам понравимся!
1: Мы - ваши "Шахрезады": Жанна и Марина.
2: Уж тысячу ночей
Мы не смыкаем трепетных очей: Рассказываем сказки мы народу И ткем ковры узорчатых речей.
1: Ночь наступает тысяча одна: Сияет в небе полная луна. Сегодня будет сказка "Про султана" -Надеемся, понравится она.
2: Про какого султана. Где ты видишь султана? Он же на войну уехал...
1: Вот видишь. Он там развлекается. А мы здесь скучаем.
2: Сыграем в шахматы - может это тебя развеселит.
1: Да ну! Предлагаю, найти нам весёлого мужчину, который нас и развлечёт.
2: Сыграешь с ними в "чёт-нечёт".
Манок -
Из мешка достают горсть бобов, участник должен отгадать чётное или нечётное количество бобов у ведущей в руке. Набирают троих мужчин для игры.
1: Уж если женщина чего-нибудь захочет, ее не сможет одолеть никто.
2: Жанна, лучше посмотри какие мужчины рядом с нами. Ничуть не хуже нашего султана. Только носы подкачали.

2: Жанна у нас сокровище радости и знаний. Придумала она восточную забаву - кто первый её поцелует, тот и достойный... Но не всё так просто. Пояс волшебный, пояс безопасности поможет... Да умножит Аллах ваши дни.
Игровой момент -
Ведущая одевает пояс, к которому прикреплены 2 ленты длинной
по 3-4 метра, концы лент мужчины берут в правую руку, лента
проходит за спиной и располагаются по разные стороны от ведущей.
Задача - быстрей обернуться лентой и поцеловать ведущую. Шутка - в
момент приближения мужчин, ведущая нагибается и мужчины целуют
друг друга. Победителя выбирают на своё усмотрение и оставляют на
роль султана. Участникам вручают призы..
1: Настоящий мужчина - как большой костер: свет дает, тепло дает, душу греет! Будешь нашим султаном на эту ночь (надевают на мужчину чалму и халат).
Ведущие склоняются в поклоне
2: Наш любимый султан, повелитель и бог, Ты прекрасен, как редкий алмаз. Мы целуем следы твоих царственных ног. Посмотри, посмотри же на нас!
1: Мне кажется, наш господин что-то заскучал...Султану новая жена нужна. Я же говорила, меньше трёх - Аллах засмеёт.
2: Кругом столько красавиц, ты можешь выбрать целых пять, мы не возражаем. Слушайте, та, которую выберет наш султан, идёт в гарем. Той, которая откажется, отрубят ноги на базарной площади.
Проходит набор участниц конкурса. Султан ходит по залу, выбирает 5 участниц с подсказки ведущей.

У красавицы три вещи должны быть:
1. Белыми - кожа, зубы, волосы.
2. Черными - брови, ресницы, глаза.
3. Красными - ногти, щеки, губы.
4. Широкими - шея, грудь, бёдра,.
5. Непременно длинными - волосы, руки, ноги.

Участниц накрывают "паранджами" и усаживают на стулья в ряд.

1. Зачем нашему господину столько новых жён, хватило бы всего одной?
1: Сейчас всё исправим, (на мужчин надевают носы-маски и чалмы)
2: Слушай, какие красавцы получились. Давай оставим всех себе.
1: По законам Востока - женщин может быть три и даже больше. А вот мужчина должен быть один, единственный и неповторимый 2: Мы, что не выберем себе единственного и неповторимого? Знаешь, дорогой, что нужно делать, чтобы женщину ублажить? (ответы) Мы женщины ушами любим, значит, мужчины должны усладить наш слух. Пусть они для нас споют, и гостей заодно развлекут. Песню мы вам уже подобрали, нашу любимую. Слова арабские непонятные. Зато музыка из караоке.
Конкурс -
Участники исполняют куплет песни, пропевая только одни
гласные. Для исполнения предлагается песня "Если б я был султан". Победителя определяют по аплодисментам. Ему вручают приз и отпускают с миром.
Е-и я ы у-а я и-е ё ё И о-о а-о-о ы ы о-у-ё О у-о о-о-ы и а-и е-а О-о е и а-о а а-и А-а
Припев: (поют ведущие)
Неплохо очень иметь три жены Но очень плохо с другой стороны
У-и-я о а-а а-и у о-и Ё ю-и а а-а о-а-е о-и И е-ы а-о-а о и о-о-и О у-о о-о-ы ё-е о-е и
А ы а у-а-а я-о у у-а О-о ё а-ы а и и-и о-а А о-о а а-о е о-е о-о Е-и я ы у-а ы ы о-о-о
2: Ряды мужчин уменьшаются.
1: Зато подымаются шансы - найти достойную замену нашему султану. И достойного мы сейчас определим, мамой клянусь.
2: У настоящего мужчины всегда должен быть выбор, (к султану) А чтоб выбор был правильным, доверь его нам.
Султан садится на подушки, ведущие проводят игру "Принеси нам...".
Игровой момент -
По количеству участниц перед сценой ставят стулья, участницам предлагают их занять. Потом участниц просят принести какой-нибудь предмет, в это время ведущие убирают один стул. Участница, которой не хватило стула, получает утешительный приз и выбывает из игры.
Игра проводится несколько раз, пока не останется две участницы, чтобы провести следующий конкурс.
2: Жанна, какие мы с тобой умницы - всех разогнали. Осталось всего две.
1: Мне кажется, они плохо ублажают нашего господина. Почему они не танцуют для него?
2: Не умеют. Научим. Будем учить танец живота. (Участницам на бёдра повязывают большие треугольные платки с бахромой.) Руки волнуются -раз, груди волнуются - два, бёдра волнуются - три... Мужчина в зале замри!
Игровой момент - танец живота. Победительницу выбирает "султан" и вручает приз.
1: Поздравляем тебя, дорогой, теперь у тебя всё как у людей, теперь у тебя три жены - старшая, любимая и ... новая. Теперь она вам сказки рассказывать будет 1000 и 1 ночь!
2: А мы отдыхать пойдём! Да продлятся ваши дни!

----------


## Мемфивосфей

«Страшная шутка»
Несколько мужчин обязательно с галстуками (5-6, из них 2-3 "подставные") сидят в ряд. О подставных знают только ведущий и подставные.Ведущий предупреждает гостей и игроков, что будет задавать вопросы.
За верный ответ – награда (конфетка)
за неверный ответ – отрезают кусочек галстука.(у подставного) Подставным незаметно для всех, ещё до игры заменяют галстуки- на какие не жалко. Вопросов надо заготовить побольше, чтобы хватило хотя бы на 3 круга. Настоящим игрокам надо или задавать простейшие вопросы, или всегда говорить:правильно! Подставным отрезать кусочек галстука. Договоритесь с ними, чтобы они правдоподобно возмущались.
Вот примерные вопросы:
- Сколько дней в году? 365
- фамилия президента?
- самый большой орган тела человека? (кожа)
- что продавал Дуремар в сказке «Золотой ключик»?
(пиявок)
- сколько книг содержит Библия? (66)
- какого роста был Конек-Горбунок? (три вершка)
- в небе есть, в земле нет, в бабе две, в мужике ни одной?(Б)
- как, брошенное яйцо может пролететь 2 метра и не 
разбиться (бросить его на 3 метра)
- какой рукой правильнее размешивать чай? (ложечкой)
- что станет больше, если это перевернуть вверх ногами? 6/9 
- что все люди на Земле делают одновременно? (стареют)
- в каком месяце 28 дней? (в каждом)
- когда строят новый дом, во что вбивают 1ый гвоздь? в шляпку - Как далеко в лес может забежать заяц? 
До середины. Дальше он уже выбегает из леса
- На столе лежат линейка, карандаш, циркуль и резинка. 
На листе бумаги нужно начертить окружность. 
С чего начать? Надо достать лист бумаги.
- какой узел нельзя развязать? (железнодорожный)
- прибор для получения капель жидкости? пипетка) 
- Что исчезает, когда съедаешь бублик? Чувство голода
- Шел охотник мимо башни с часами. Достал ружье и выстрелил. 
Куда он попал? В милицию.
- Чем кончаются день и ночь? Мягким знаком. 
Дальше Ваша фантазия!

Жаль, что её больше одного раза в компании не провести.

----------


## ЛЮC

Спасибо за информацию. Я новичёк на форуме, в профессии таковой себя не считаю. Хочу поделиться своей застольной кричалкой. Говорю что произнося тосты все присутствующие в зале наверняка являются знатоками вин. Ну и далее проверяю это на практике.
Сегодня в этом дивном зале
Все кавалеры и красотки
Просто так сидеть устали
И выпили по рюмке .....
Хотя нам в общем все равно
Что пить ее или ....
А может просто всем на диво
налить стакан иль кружку ...
Ну а кому и вовсе пить не надо
Пусть чекнется бокалом ...
А говорят хороший знак…..На Н.г(свадьбу, юбилей)  преподнести ...
Или поздравить всех присутствующих пылко...
На стол поставить сало и ....
И тост сказать за обаяние дамское…
в фужер налить игристое....! 
Ну а далее предлагаю все же наполнить бокалы с учетом вкусов и интересов и тост по теме. 
Если кто то пользуется подобными кричалкими поделитесь пожалуйста. Уж очень они народ объединяют!

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Доброе утро всем! Итак, как и обещала, подробно про конкурс "Крутой водила". В оригинале он немного не такой, я его изменила исходя из тех костюмов, которые были. Для начала небольшой рассказ о том, что человек без машины в настоящее время уже не полноценен, автомобили заполонили пространства нашей необъятной родины. И объявляется конкурс на самого крутого водилу. Вызывается 4 человека. И конечно надо сказать что не бывает Крутого водилы без крутого работника ГИБДД. Он так же выбирается из зала. Задание первое: проехать по кольцевой дороге и добыть себе оберег от работника ГИБДД. Ставится стул, на стуле 3 оберега(в моем случае это бедж с надписью Чур меня) музыка звучит мы едем, музыка прекрашается - останавливаемся хватаем оберег и одеваем на себя. Водитель без оберега удаляется из игры работником ГИБДД. Задание второе: вручить взятку гаишнику. Каждый участник выбирает конверт и не знает что внутри. В двух конвертах деньги в одном пустои лист. Так как работник ГИБДД капризный, он хочет чтобы конверты ему принесли в стиле самбо и под музыку.

Далее он проверяет содержимое конвертов и если оно его устраивает водитель едет дальше, а если нет-задерживается.

Задание третье - интелектуальное, только для ботаников, 

двум оставшимся участника раздаются клаксоны, задается вопрос "Что общего между китайцем и работником ГИБДД". Тот кто знает ответ жмет со всей силой на клаксон и отвечает, если ответ верный он победитель, если нет, автоматически побеждает второй участник. Правильный ответ - и того и другого кормят палочки. Победителю достается почётный знак "Крутой водила", дисконтная карта от ГИБДД РФ на 50% скидку и руль от автомобиля!

И последнее - это конечно круг почёта.

всем удачи!:smile:

----------


## КартинкаИр

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
 Людмила! Наслышана о Вашем календаре оптимиста. Очень хочу иметь такой же. Заранее благодарю.
А вообще репутацияу вас очень хорошая и благодарностей много. Я уверена что работа у вас всегда есть, была и БУДЕТ! Удачи!

 мне сюда irinaleksan@mail.ru

----------


## Volodя

> А вообще репутацияу вас очень хорошая и благодарностей много. Я уверена что работа у вас всегда есть, была и БУДЕТ! Удачи!


:biggrin: Дай бог нам всем работы... :wink:

----------


## Ная

ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА
 Людмила! Наслышана о Вашем календаре оптимиста. Очень хочу иметь такой же. Заранее благодарю.
Я присоединяюсь к просьбе и тоже заранее благодарна. :Aga:  :flower: 
naya30@yandex.ru

----------


## ovesil

Народ! Я тут на  сайте одной тамады встретила фото с изображённым на нём  фото, так вот там в руках у людей шары с моськами нарисованными, в руках баллон с пеной для бритья и станки для бритья одноразовые. Кто знает что за игра. шарики "побрить" надо что ли?

----------


## shoymama

Да, я провожу. Вывожу три пары (обычно молодые и родители с обеих сторон). Даю задание мужчинам шарики надуть, а потом говорю о дружбе, взаимопонимании, доверии и прочую ... и доверяет ли мужчина свою физиономию побрить своей жене?.
После шока небольшого мордуленицию заменяем шариком (это примерный треп, говори, что хочешь) и наносим пену. Каждой женщине по станку, а мужчины держат.

Обязательно дать салфетки, а лучше полотенца, Пена ужасно липкая зараза. Подумываю заменить мылом и помазком, т.к.пену брить - все равно, что белковый крем (липучая и не сбривается). Бреем на скорость и чтоб шары сохранить. Комментарии - по ходу дела.

----------


## Katjatja

> Да, я провожу. Вывожу три пары (обычно молодые и родители с обеих сторон). Даю задание мужчинам шарики надуть, а потом говорю о дружбе, взаимопонимании, доверии и прочую ... и доверяет ли мужчина свою физиономию побрить своей жене?.
> После шока небольшого мордуленицию заменяем шариком (это примерный треп, говори, что хочешь) и наносим пену. Каждой женщине по станку, а мужчины держат.
> 
> Обязательно дать салфетки, а лучше полотенца, Пена ужасно липкая зараза. Подумываю заменить мылом и помазком, т.к.пену брить - все равно, что белковый крем (липучая и не сбривается). Бреем на скорость и чтоб шары сохранить. Комментарии - по ходу дела.


очень двано хотела провести этот конкурс но понимада что если шарик лопнет все будут в пене.  в тесной компании или на природе провела бы.
были случаи когда шары лопались? и какова реакция людей была?

----------


## optimistka17

> Сегодня в этом дивном зале
> Все кавалеры и красотки
> Просто так сидеть устали
> И выпили по рюмке .....
> Хотя нам в общем все равно
> Что пить ее или ....
> А может просто всем на диво
> налить стакан иль кружку ...
> Ну а кому и вовсе пить не надо
> ...


Я думаю , что не будет большой крамолой, если я данную *кричалку* подкорректирую на свой лад...

КРИЧАЛКА *ОДА НАПИТКАМ!*

Когда друзья за столом собираются, 
Рюмки, бокалы-вмиг наполняются...
Прошу я вас сейчас назвать,
Что ж будем дружно наливать?
Ребенок будет очень рад,
Когда получит...ЛИМОНАД!
Румянец на щеках у женщин всё равно
Когда пригубят ароматное ..ВИНО!
Закуска есть ,-огурчик и селедка
Мужик доволен и рекою льётся...ВОДКА!
Из круки пена появлется игриво
Мы с рыбой, сухарями, выпьем...ПИВО!
А если с дамой пошел разговор
В чашку с кофе добавим...ЛИКЁР!
Эстет , гурман, он вовсе не чудак
Считает звездочки, а в рюмке что? ...КОНЬЯК!
Любой хохол предложит сало пылко
В рекламе не нуждается...ГОРИЛКА!
Ковбой признаёт напиток один
С названием легким , а попросту..ДЖИН!
Добавим сок, лимон поверь
Напитки разные , выйдет-КОКТЕЙЛЬ!
Презент отличный, средство есть прекрасное
Сухое, сладкое игристое...ШАМПАНСКОЕ!!!!
Решайте сами чем бокалы, рюмки наполнять,
Есть повод и пора нам тост сказать... :Pivo:

----------


## Курица

А мне с шариками очень нравится проводить для мужчин "Войди в мое положение" (мое рабочее название):дуем по шару-довольно большому и толстому, туго завязываем. при помощи скотча крепим на живот мужчинам-мужьям (3-4, один из них жених, остальные-по возрастающей-кто сколько лет женат!), и тут преамбула конкурса:"Как часто мы слышим, что  нам, женщинам, не понять вас, мужчин...Что мы думаем на разной волне, говорим на разных языках...  _бла-бла-бла ююю в этом направлении.._выходим на фразу "Войди в мое положение, особенно когда я в интересном положении",и, чтоб это понять и прочувствовать, я даю дамам-женам этих мужчин и невесте по коробку спичек, которые они картинно рассыпают перед супругами, стоящими в разных  местах зала...И, под музычку(кстати, подскажите хорошую-ставим что-попало!!!) они начинают(ГЛАВНОЕ УСЛОВИЕ-НЕ ПРИСЕДАТЬ), наглувшись, собирать спички обратно в коробок. Конкурс на выбывание(шары лопаются) и комментарии во время:biggrin:
Получается обычно :Ok: , зрелищно..._И мужики- главное-проникаются..._

----------


## Анюша

> при помощи скотча крепим на живот мужчинам-мужьям


а  скотч одежде ничем не вредит?

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Дорогие наши защитники Отечества.
Поздравляем Вас с этим замечательным праздником.
Мы всегда рядом с Вами чувствуем всегда вашу заботу, внимание, любовь.
Мы всегда гордимся Вами. 
Вы наша опора, надежда, вера. Да, да, вера! 
Мы всегда верим в вас, что в трудную минуту вы встанете на нашу защиту.
А Вы дорогие, умные, веселые Тамада, умеете еще приносить людям радость.
Пусть не иссекает творческий пыл, пусть жизнь вам подарит долгих лет жизни. 
Для того чтобы Вы еще долго могли радовать и удивлять человечество.
С праздником Вас мужчины!

----------


## Курица

> а  скотч одежде ничем не вредит?


Неа, Анюш, не бойся- многократно проверено- надо широкий прозрачный брать, и "прикручивать" от души - сверху шара-за спину-снизу шара- за спину-по центру шара-за спину...А если лопнет, потом просто через ноги снять "путы"скотчевые или разрезать...:wink:

----------


## shoymama

Танюш, давно про этот конкурс думала, а вот из-за скотча таромозила. Спасибо, разжевала. Теперь вопрос: 1. каждый собирает СВОИ спички? 2. Какая форма шара предпочтительнее?


Про музыку подумаю. А Высоцкий с производственной гимнастикой не покатит? Или что-то поритмичнее? Или конкретно в тему собираю-наклоняюсь и т.п. У меня есть две песенки про беременных. Пойду посмотрю (Яковлев "Беременная" и из "Звезда и Смерть Хоакина Мурьеты", только ее отрезать надо от оперы)

----------


## Курица

> Теперь вопрос: 1. каждый собирает СВОИ спички? 2. Какая форма шара предпочтительнее?


У вас, Ольга, вопрос- у нас - ответы:
1. КАЖДЫЙ собирает в СВОЕМ месте свои спички(надо от полного коробка немножко спичек убрать-у каждого, конечно, и просить рассыпать веерно, а не кучей-иначе смысл теряется. И еще- чтоб не приседали-контролировать строго!)
2. Форма шара -не принципиально...Чаще всего- кокосовидный шар горизонтально вдоль талии.

:biggrin:Не принципиально- Ну, кроме "колбаски"- ИХ по-другому тогда крепить начнут...:tongue:

Да, забыла-помогают прикреплять родные жены и св-ца.

----------


## shoymama

> были случаи когда шары лопались? и какова реакция людей была?


Было, что и лопались. Но оттого, что пена такая липучая и довольно тяжелая, брызги разлетаются плохо - тяжело им лететь. Реакция - пока бог миловал. Провожу только в заведомо доброжелательной кампании. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
*Курица*,
[img]http://s3.******info/7b04912529febdc60eb0a21299e8700e.gif[/img]

----------


## ovesil

[IMG]http://*********ru/506191m.jpg[/IMG]
девочки и мальчики! Это не моя работа, просто фото нравится как думаете что они делают?[IMG]http://*********ru/491855m.jpg[/IMG]


кто быстрее смотает и размотает полотенца?

----------


## Курица

> кто быстрее смотает и размотает полотенца?


Оля, а я думаю, эти мужчины сейчас рванут к прекрасным моделям- обматывать их этими полотенцами- МУМИИ делать. А на скалке удобно откручивается эта самая бумага...Я делала когда-то с туалетной бумагой на таких красивых метелках разноцветных для сметания пыли, и держали мужчины их как шашку!!!Подбегали, закрепляли между коленок, и...носились вокруг с "шашкой наголо", а бумага обматывала прекрасные тела...

Хотя-м.б. совсем иное предназначение:rolleyes: этих скалок-моталок...

----------


## ПУХОВА

*Ная*,



> ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА
> Людмила! Наслышана о Вашем календаре оптимиста


Отправила вам календарь ! Удачи. И улыбки...:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Вообще-то, календарь - дело рук Люды Пуховой, а я как тот самый " передаст"


Уморила !:biggrin:   :Pivo:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Иринка Картинка*,
 Календарь отправила.
А еще некоторые работы  я выставляла в разделе " Документы...". Посмотрите...
А календарь оптимиста-шуточный и слегка секси.:rolleyes: 
Это прикол, и его , плиз, не принимайте серьезно.....

----------


## Раюшка

> очень двано хотела провести этот конкурс но понимада что если шарик лопнет все будут в пене.  в тесной компании или на природе провела бы.
> были случаи когда шары лопались? и какова реакция людей была?



Катюша, я пару лет назад проводила подобное. Но участниц тихонько предупреждала, что лезвие бритвы заклеено скотчем.:biggrin: Главное, что зрители, затаив дыхание, следили за происходящим...

Потому что если шарик лопнет, всё и все будет в пене, чувствовала  :Jopa: ой, что попаду на оплату химчистки...:biggrin:

----------


## laro4ka09

Любите загадки? (да)
Отгадайте их тогда.
А в загадках есть секрет -
Дайте правильный ответ.
Медлить здесь совсем не нужно,
Отвечайте быстро, дружно!

Он зимой в берлоге спит.
Догадались? это...(кит!)

Есть мух и комаров здорова, 
В болоте квакает ...

Полосатая, как мяч,
Всем известно - это...( грач)

Будет много молока,
Если подоить ...

Кильки, мойва и селёдки
Очень любят плавать в ...

Знает юнга и моряк -
В море плещется ...(коньяк)

----------


## HB

Добрый вечер! Прошу сильно не пинать, но не знаю куда выложить. Сколько раз уже воспользовалась вашими трудами - хоть немного ответить благодарностью. Хочу поделиться нарезочками из известных песен. Я их переворачиваю и гости отгадывают, что за музыка, а потом включаю настоящий вариант. Проходит весело и у взрослых и у детей. Скачать можно тут и правильный вариант и реверс
http://hb2003.mylivepage.ru/file/221...?list_format=0

----------


## колеснеч

> Добрый вечер! Прошу сильно не пинать, но не знаю куда выложить. Сколько раз уже воспользовалась вашими трудами - хоть немного ответить благодарностью. Хочу поделиться нарезочками из известных песен. Я их переворачиваю и гости отгадывают, что за музыка, а потом включаю настоящий вариант. Проходит весело и у взрослых и у детей. Скачать можно тут и правильный вариант и реверс
> http://hb2003.mylivepage.ru/file/221...?list_format=0


Спасибо большущее. Давно была такая задумка, только не знала как воплотить, с компьютером никак еще не могуподружиться :flower:

----------


## милен

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
  а можно мне попросить у вас календарик? плиз :Oj:

----------


## chika-lika

*ЛЮДМИЛА ПУХОВА*,
   я тоже бы хотела календарик, пожалуйста.

----------


## shoymama

> Добрый вечер! Прошу сильно не пинать, но не знаю куда выложить. Сколько раз уже воспользовалась вашими трудами - хоть немного ответить благодарностью. Хочу поделиться нарезочками из известных песен. Я их переворачиваю и гости отгадывают, что за музыка, а потом включаю настоящий вариант. Проходит весело и у взрослых и у детей. Скачать можно тут и правильный вариант и реверс
> http://hb2003.mylivepage.ru/file/221...?list_format=0

----------


## tamada-vip

optimistka17,
Людмила, можно попросить у Вас нарезки на цветные танцы? Спасибо.

----------


## Анжелла

> Добрый вечер! Прошу сильно не пинать, но не знаю куда выложить. Сколько раз уже воспользовалась вашими трудами - хоть немного ответить благодарностью. Хочу поделиться нарезочками из известных песен. Я их переворачиваю и гости отгадывают, что за музыка, а потом включаю настоящий вариант. Проходит весело и у взрослых и у детей. Скачать можно тут и правильный вариант и реверс
> http://hb2003.mylivepage.ru/file/221...?list_format=0


У меня не скачивается. А можно мне на почту закинуть?

----------


## chika-lika

> Добрый вечер! Прошу сильно не пинать, но не знаю куда выложить. Сколько раз уже воспользовалась вашими трудами - хоть немного ответить благодарностью. Хочу поделиться нарезочками из известных песен. Я их переворачиваю и гости отгадывают, что за музыка, а потом включаю настоящий вариант. Проходит весело и у взрослых и у детей. Скачать можно тут и правильный вариант и реверс
> http://hb2003.mylivepage.ru/file/221...?list_format=0


у меня тоже не идет закачка, на почту скиньте, пожалуйста.:rolleyes:

----------


## HB

Анжелла и chika-lika! Отправила на почту, ловите. А почему не качается с сайта? Что пишет?

----------


## sokolixa

> Анжелла и chika-lika! Отправила на почту, ловите. А почему не качается с сайта? Что пишет?


А можно мне тоже нарезки на почту?
Там требуется регистрация, пытаюсь зарегистрироваться - ничего не получается: дескать и логин такой есть, и е-mail... А пароль мой не принимает...
kossar@mail.ru 

Cпасибо!

----------


## HB

chika-lika! письмо все время приходит обратно :-( у вас ограничения в ящике по объему? размер файлов около 20 Мб. если можете расширить размер принимаемых сообщений, то попробуйте. а на mail.ru регистрации нету у вас?

*Добавлено через 1 час 14 минут*
Девочки, а мне можно "цветные танцы", пожалуйста, у кого время есть - пришлите! HB2003@lisr.ru 
заранее, огромное спасибо!

*Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут*
простите, в адресе ошибка HB2003@list.ru

----------


## Суперстар

*Вета*,

----------


## Yalo

Сладкая парочка.
Придумала сама. Несколько пар вяла из юмористического журнала. Называю одну команду «Хрен», другую «Редька». И спрашиваю, правда ли , что хрен редьки не слаще. Нужно найти пару названному слову. Одной команде даю слово, например «Дождик», вторая должна подобрать пару, например «Четверг». Их варианты тоже рассматриваю. Стараюсь сделать ничью.

1. Чубайс и ……рубильник

2.  Цветочек и ……….Матрена

3.  Жена и …………….скалка 

4. Дождик и …………….четверг

5. Шеф и …………….секретарша

6. Кулак и …………………..синяк 

7. Галкин и……….. миллион

8. Любовь и ……………шкаф 

9. Карман и ……………..ветер

10.Вынь и ………………положь

11 . Бутылка шампанского и   …………..коробка конфет 

13.  Пьянка и ……….похмелье 

14.  Аванс и …………………получка

1 5. Лужков и ………….кепка 

16.  Удаль молодецкая и ……………девичья краса

17. Задница и ………….приключения 

18.Картошка и ………………..колорадский жук

19. Лапша и ………………..уши 

20. Муха и ………………..варенье 

21 . Джин и ……………..тоник 

22.  Кот и ……………..валерьянка 

23. Стриптизерша и ……………..шест 

24.  Кнут и ……………пряник 

25.  Краткость и…………….. талант 

26. Молчание и …………………золото 

27. Гоголь и……………Моголь 

28. Вовчик и………. Левчик 

29.  Диоген и ……………бочка
30. Любовь и………………морковь



31.  Змей-искуситель и ……………яблоко
32. Бис и …………..браво
33. Пуля-дура и …………….штык-молодец   
34. Поэт и ………………..муза
35.  Дырка и ………………бублик
36. Ексель и ……………Моксель
37. Верблюд и……………. колючка
38. Цветы и …………….пчелка
39. Мамин ……………..Сибиряк

----------


## Элен

> Да, я провожу. Вывожу три пары (обычно молодые и родители с обеих сторон). Даю задание мужчинам шарики надуть, а потом говорю о дружбе, взаимопонимании, доверии и прочую ... и доверяет ли мужчина свою физиономию побрить своей жене?.
> После шока небольшого мордуленицию заменяем шариком (это примерный треп, говори, что хочешь) и наносим пену. Каждой женщине по станку, а мужчины держат.
> 
> Обязательно дать салфетки, а лучше полотенца, Пена ужасно липкая зараза. Подумываю заменить мылом и помазком, т.к.пену брить - все равно, что белковый крем (липучая и не сбривается). Бреем на скорость и чтоб шары сохранить. Комментарии - по ходу дела.


Идея игры неплоха,но нужно обдумать этапы или как-то ограничить по времени что-ли...
Я проводила этот конкурс.Чтобы подвести к нему говорила о взаимопониамнии и т.д. Все в предверии чего-то особенного... Надули шары,женщины изобразили на них рожицы своих любимых,пенку я на эти мордашки напустила и давай они брить.Конкурс закончился ничем и я несу всякую лабуду о том,что все жёны аккуратны к своим партнёрам. Почему? Ни один шарик не лопнул. То ли только у нас так получилось,то ли конкурс недодуман. Больше его не провожу.
А если заранее бояться,что шарик лопнет и заклеивать лезвие скотчем,то чем заканчивается игра? Смысл её.

----------


## HB

Девочки, спасибо большущее!!! Цветные танцы получила!!

----------


## Зимняя вишня

цветные танцы... хорошая находочка!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ash Ketchum

Придлагаю такой конкурс на свадьбу.Усаживают невесту, и около её ставят 8 мужчин, среди которых есть сам жених.Всех мужчин пронумировывают а потом все поочереи целуют невесту (Неважно как, в руку, в щёчку или в губы), а невеста должна угодать кто из них жених.Такой конкурс можно проводить как с невестой так и с женихом... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
P.S.-Невесте(или жениху, уж кто сидит) должны завязать глаза....

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня коллеги. *Предлагаю Вам всем один конкурс*, который можно использовать на любых мероприятиях. 
Идею подсказал сын, с какой-то телепередачи, там немного похоже, а я использовал проектор или просто иногда папку с листами А-4. 
В данный момент, этот конкурс подойдет и на 8 марта. Во время застолья спрашиваю у гостей, кто самый веселый, умный, интеллектуал и т.д. 
Когда называют самого-самого, то предлагаю ему поздравить с праздником (с юбилеем, свадьбой и т.д.) всех, 
но не просто так, а используя некоторые новые слова, *которые появились в Русском языке недавно*. 
Здесь как вариант хорошо использовать проектор, чтобы видно было всем, но как писал, на небольшую компанию, 
достаточно напечатать любые слова на листе А-4. Ну а теперь слова.
Здесь все зависит от Вашей фантазии. Я использую в произвольном порядке и 2-3 слова одновременно.
Например:
*Креатив* ; *Эсэмэска* ; *Бабло* ; *Тачка* ; *Крыша едет* ; *Сдвиг по фазе* ; *Аська* ; *Глюки* и т.д. 
Зайдите на любой молодежный форум и наберете кучу всего, на Ваше усмотрение.
А дальше, когда гость говорит поздравления, то эти слова в произвольном порядке ему предлагаешь, 
а он применяет в их в тексте своего поздравления. Первый раз использовал этот конкурс на Новогоднем вечере в 2007г. 
И вот теперь, используя на веселой молодежной компании, он проходит на УРА. *Чего и Вам желаю!!!*

----------


## Ash Ketchum

> Доброго дня коллеги. Предлагаю Вам всем один конкурс, который можно использовать на любых мероприятиях. 
> Идею подсказал сын, с какой-то телепередачи, там немного похоже, а я использовал проектор или просто иногда папку с листами А-4. 
> В данный момент, этот конкурс подойдет и на 8 марта. Во время застолья спрашиваю у гостей, кто самый веселый, умный, интеллектуал и т.д. 
> Когда называют самого-самого, то предлагаю ему поздравить с праздником (с юбилеем, свадьбой и т.д.) всех, 
> но не просто так, а используя некоторые новые слова, которые появились в Русском языке недавно. 
> Здесь как вариант хорошо использовать проектор, чтобы видно было всем, но как писал, на небольшую компанию, 
> достаточно напечатать любые слова на листе А-4. Ну а теперь слова.
> Здесь все зависит от Вашей фантазии. Я использую в произвольном порядке и 2-3 слова одновременно.
> Например:
> ...


Классный конкурс!Спасибо))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Всех мужчин пронумировывают а потом все поочереи целуют невесту


Сто лет назад известна главная фишка этого конкурса - невесту ВСЕГДА целует жених, но она об этом не знает.... Правда и в этом варианте развлекушка сильно устарела... на ней начинали старожилы в профессии...  :Aga:

----------


## Ash Ketchum

Ну я то незнал, мне то всего лишь 12 лет))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ну я то незнал, мне то всего лишь 12 лет


Боже мой,:biggrin:, ребенок,  :Vah:  а что тебе интересно на этом форуме???:biggrin:

----------


## Ash Ketchum

Просто мама сдесь зарегестрировалась, а я зашёл посмотреть и мне понравилось))))Вот пытаюсь что нибудь полезное сотворить)))))

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот пытаюсь что нибудь полезное сотворить)))))


Ну удачи тебе!!! :smile:

----------


## Ash Ketchum

> Ну удачи тебе!!!


Спасибо

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
Предлагаю ещё один конкурс.Называется "Давайте познакомимся".Вообщем Создаётся 2 круга.Один из мальчиков (Внутренний) , а второй из девочек(наружний).Мальчики становятся лицом к девочкам, держатся за руки друг друга(мальчики), а девочки лицом к мальчикам соответственно...Потом играет музыка, и пока она играет мальчики и девочки бегут в правую сторону держась за руки.Когда музыка перестаёт играть мальчики подходят к девочкам которые стоят напротив и начинают знакомится.Потом троекратно целуются в щёчку)))) (А ведущий в это время должен всё прикольно комментировать) становятся обратно в круг и всё начинается заново.И так столько раз сколько захочет ведущий.Но музыка должна быть обязательно какая нибудь весёленькая.Например - "Сердючка - Трали-вали".

*Концовка №1*
Когда последний раз остановилась музыка, кто стоит напротив друг друга должны станцевать медленный танец. Но мужчина берёт девушку на руки, и вот так они танцуют медленный танец. Кто последний выстоит будет победителем. Соответственно победителей должны вознаградить хорошими призами.

*Концовка №2*
Все девушки и мужчины образуют один большой круг и танцуют танец маленьких лебедей под соответствующую музыку.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Конкурс- розыгрыш. *Подарок всем дамам от меня на 8 марта!!!*
Доброго утра, дня или вечера коллеги и геологи.
Сегодня ровно три месяца моего появления на форуме, и выдаю на всеобщую пользу
проверенный годами конкурс розыгрыш. Идея конкурса, пришла мне в голову после просмотра на одном интернет сайте выступления Киркорова. Это когда он пел под фанеру в пьяном виде, а его живой звук выложили в интернете. Это и легло в основу конкурса.
А теперь как я это делаю. Нужно как минимум два источника сигнала, один с возможностью записи. Я использую две минидисковые деки и ноутбук. Минидиск для записи. Сначала подготовка. Радиомикрофон (я использую суперкардиоидный SENNHEISER) для участника конкурса. Сам пользуюсь радиомикрофоном Gemini. Выход приемника радиомикрофона можно подать сразу на вход деки для записи или с пульта, подать с посыла на эффекты.  Я использую пульт SOUNDCRAFT там есть два посыла, один на процессор, второй использую для записи на деку. Просто распаял джек на два тюльпана. Там достаточный уровень сигнала для записи. *В зал микрофон пускаем процентов на 20-30 не более.* Предварительно проверим уровень сигнала с микрофона и уровень записи. Думаю наушники для контроля у вашего диджея есть. 
(Это все информация для диджея, нормальный- разберется как и что делать)
Теперь о конкурсе. Проводим его ближе к окончанию вечера, за час-полтора.
Я делаю следующую подводку. Говорю, а сейчас мой любимый конкурс, ФАНЕРА – 2009.( Или как стать звездой и т.д.)
Для участия в конкурсе нужны очень веселые и смелые гости с великолепным чувством юмора.
Всегда находятся желающие. Гостю (гостье) который выходит на конкурс- розыгрыш говорю, сейчас мы будем делать из Вас мегазвезду эстрады. Давайте посмотрим, на какого популярного певца (певицу) похож этот человек. Например на Киркорова. Дальше объясняю: Сейчас, будет звучать любая песня Киркорова (Хотя заранее готовлю одну-две не более), а Ваша задача спеть под фонограмму как можно правдоподобнее. Микрофон у вас включен потихоньку (дать в зал 20-30 процентов звука), петь будет сам Киркоров, *а Вы просто подпевайте, если можете, или заменяйте слова любыми звуками. ААА,,УУУУ, ЛЯляЛЯ и т.д. Главное рот микрофоном закрывайте, а там видно будет, как вы его изобразите.* Даже иногда на подтанцовку девушек или парней из зала беру. Включаю в зал нормальный звук песни, *а то, что поет гость- ПИШУ НА ДЕКУ.* Один куплет с припевом, больше не нужно. Желательно в наушниках контролировать, что он там пел или лялякал, некоторые и матом могут. Еще немаловажно, чтоб гость находился подальше от колонок, иначе запишется и основной звук. Вот и все, а дальше пишем еще двоих, троих гостей, лучше парней, можно и девушку для разнообразия. На этом первая часть конкурса завершена. Все участники сидят за столом. Спрашиваю у гостей: *Ну что, кто был лучшим ФАНЕРЩИКОМ вечера.* Начинают называть имена. Далее говорю участникам, ребята, а как у вас с чувством юмора, нормально, а вас когда-нибудь разыгрывали или как. Обычно все орут отлично, иначе не вышли бы. Продолжаю, обращаясь к залу. Кто из вас скачивал на свой комп выступление Киркорова с инета. Всегда есть те, кто это делал. Если нет, то сам разъясняю, что и как. Далее говорю, что живой голос Киркорова это ерунда, *а вот если сейчас я включу живой звук тех, кто только что пел, вот это да.* И добавляю, ребята, я тоже записал Ваш голос. Ну что, можно пустить его в зал или нет. Вот тут и начинается самое интересное. Гости все орут давай, участникам и самим интересно, что там было. *Затем в зал пускаю родной голос участников.* То, что в это время творится в зале, трудно передать словами. Скажу, что тушь вместе со слезами от смеха течет из глаз у девчонок, а парни держатся за животы. Участники конкурса иногда просто рыдают и стонут, а потом говорят, что в жизни *НИКОГДА ТАК НЕ СМЕЯЛИСЬ!!!!* Вот такой конкурс- розыгрыш. Теперь о песнях. Заранее нужно подготовить папку с песнями известных исполнителей, по 2-3 песни, но не самые новые и чтоб слова были посложнее.
Например: Апина- Электричка, Киркоров- Единственная,  Ласковый май- Розовый вечер, Билан- Невозможное возможно и т.д. Последнее, если вы сомневаетесь в успехе конкурса или участники молчали в микрофон, или матом ругались во время записи (диджей скажет), то можно и не включать то, что записано, пусть народ не знает вашей задумки и подумает, что все так должно и быть. Я за все время раз пять – десять не включал по вышеизложенным причинам звук в зал. Да и для такого розыгрыша, должны как минимум быть веселые гости и участники с Ч.Ю. Боксеры и  др.спортсмены, а также милиция и бандиты вряд ли поймут. Хотя как знать, но я не рисковал, у них с головой не все иногда в порядке. *Но уж если это сделать, то успех грандиозный!!!*
Чего и Вам желаю!!! Много написал, на зато наверное все поняли, если что разжую для непонятливых.

----------


## HB

Вот еще перевертыши песен - лучшие песни 70-х. :Ok: 
http://hb2003.mylivepage.ru/file/223..._70-%D1%85.zip
Девочки, кому отправляла по почте, так же отошлю!

----------


## Раюшка

> Доброго дня коллеги. *Предлагаю Вам всем один конкурс*, который можно использовать на любых мероприятиях. 
> Идею подсказал сын, с какой-то телепередачи, там немного похоже, а я использовал проектор или просто иногда папку с листами А-4. 
> В данный момент, этот конкурс подойдет и на 8 марта. Во время застолья спрашиваю у гостей, кто самый веселый, умный, интеллектуал и т.д. 
> Когда называют самого-самого, то предлагаю ему поздравить с праздником (с юбилеем, свадьбой и т.д.) всех, 
> но не просто так, а используя некоторые новые слова, *которые появились в Русском языке недавно*. 
> Здесь как вариант хорошо использовать проектор, чтобы видно было всем, но как писал, на небольшую компанию, 
> достаточно напечатать любые слова на листе А-4. Ну а теперь слова.
> Здесь все зависит от Вашей фантазии. Я использую в произвольном порядке и 2-3 слова одновременно.
> Например:
> ...


Я, кстати, аналогичный конкурс предлагала, только слова брала абсолютно любые, причём являющиеся любыми частями речи... Я предпочитаю те слова, применение которым нашла бы сама, если бы получила такое задание. Например: акробатический (смышлёный гость тут же пожелает молодым акробатических трюков в постели):biggrin:, хвостик (можно пожелать, чтобы они друг за другом бегали хвостиком:biggrin:) и т.п...
Я смотрю по ТНТ "Смех без правил", оттуда содрала эту идею. Там этот конкурс называется "Слово за слово".
Но в проведении этого конкурса в реале есть один минусик - как правило, гость, под силу которому выполнить задание и "сморозить" действительно что-то прикольно, как правило, в единственном экземпляре. А соперники почему-то оказываются гораздо слабее. Никогда (или почти никогда) не встречала на празднике сборище равных по силе юмора остряков.:smile:

Юра, а за конкурс-розыгрыш спасибо. Просто мне надо пару раз перечитать пост, чтобы ясно и чётко представить себе весь процесс...:smile::smile: Надо вникать и использовать, ибо это что-то новенькое и свеженькое. Спасибки. :Pivo:

----------


## shoymama

> Вот еще перевертыши песен - лучшие песни 70-х.
> http://hb2003.mylivepage.ru/file/223..._70-%D1%85.zip
> Девочки, кому отправляла по почте, так же отошлю!


Никак не вспомню свой пароль. Первый раз скачала нормально, а песни 70-х никак! Кинь на мыло, плииииииииииз!

----------


## Irisska

> Танец "без ничего"
> -Танцуем без помощи ...ног!
> Только руками! Присядьте на корточки.Танцуйте руками.
> -А теперь,сидя на кортосках,руками обнимите себя за плечи.Танцуем только головой!
> -Теперь голова неподвижна.Танцуем мимикой!
> -Танцуем только губами!
> -Танцуем только языком!
> -Только ушами!
> -Только глазами!
> ...


А я немного по другому проводила. 
- Сначала танцуют любой зажигательный танец во весь рост.
Выбывает самая слабая пара
- Потом садятся на ранее заготовленные стулья. Танец рук
Опять слабые выбывают
- /Оставаясь на стульях/ Танец ног
- Танец Головы
- Потом все встают. Танец живота
- Остается две пары. Танец попы
- Остается одна пара. Она разделяется на отдельных участникоа. Танец мимики.
Самое главное - подмор музыки, чтоб смешней было.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> гость, под силу которому выполнить задание и "сморозить" действительно что-то прикольно, как правило, в единственном экземпляре.


Вот в этом и весь смысл. Я не устраиваю соревнований кто кого. Нужен ОДИН, который и выдаст хороший юмор. Были случаи и другие просились, но уже не так интересно, да и запас новых, оригинальных слов нужно иметь большой.




> Юра, а за конкурс-розыгрыш спасибо. Просто мне надо пару раз перечитать пост, чтобы ясно и чётко представить себе весь процесс... Надо вникать и использовать, ибо это что-то новенькое и свеженькое. Спасибки


Придумал и использую его уже 5-й год, на половине свадеб. Гарантирую, это СУПЕР!
Масса эмоций и позитива, но сложен в повторении. Нужна своя техника!!!

----------


## Ash Ketchum

А вот ещё конкурс только для того чтобы развеяться и повеселиться.Называется "Квидич". Квидич это игра из Гарри Поттера.Вот суть игры.Сначала набирается 6 игроков.Они разбиваются на 2 команды и расходятся в разные стороны поля.Они держатели колец.Вместо колец возьмите обручи маленького размера, сренего размера и большого размера.Теперь в разных концах они будут стоять и держать кольца.Дальше набираются команды по 6 человек в каждой. Два из них будут нападающими - они будут ловить квовфлы(мячи) и закидывать их в кольца, ещё двое - одбивающими - они будут отбивать бланджелы(тоже мячи,только чуть потежелей) в других игроков, один ловец и один вратарь(он будет защищать кольца.Он должен будет поймать снитч.Все игроки берут мётлы и как бы "Летают" на них.Теперь выбираем снитч.Один человек будет снитчем.Наденьте на него жёлтую одежду.Главная цель игры - словить снитч.Тогда команде которая словила снитч получает 180 очков и игра закончилась. Так же нападающие будут бежать с мётлами между ногами и закинуть мяч в кольца соперников.Удачи!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго утра коллеги!!!
Вчера, находясь на вечере в санатории в качестве гостя, наблюдал два конкурса, 
которые проводили местные ведущие. 
Первый конкурс: Вызвали из зала две пары, усадили мужчин на стулья, дамам выдали пакет с разноцветными лентами и тряпками
и они украшали мужчин, короче аналог новогодней елки, а-ля прошлый век.
Второй конкурс может, кого заинтересует. Со своей стороны оставляю без комментариев.
Во время медленного танца, тамада (Вася, так его зовут) выдал танцующим парам пластиковые розы. После окончания танца, попросил те пары, что получили розы остаться на танцполе. Затем всем женщинам- участницам конкурса, выдал по пластиковой бутылке 0,5 л. Мужчины берут розу зубами, встают на колено, а женщины зажимают пластиковую бутылку промеж ног на уровне, ну вы поняли где.  Задача мужчин поставить розу зубами в вазу (бутылку) без помощи рук. Две пары сразу отказались от такого конкурса, а оставшиеся поиграли. Та пара, что быстрее это сделала, получила приз, шампанское. Фото прилагаю, но в условиях темноты зала, не очень качественное.
[IMG]http://*********ru/479183.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Мне не нравится, причем, очень сильно, ИМХО. 
Не мое.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Мне не нравится, причем, очень сильно


Взаимно, солидарен!!! Хотя некоторые гости воспринимали с рптимизмом!!



> Со своей стороны оставляю без комментариев





> Две пары сразу отказались от такого конкурса


Вы поняли меня неверное!!!! Для каждой компании нужен свой стиль!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Юра, а что это там ведущая как невеста одета, только без фаты... Конкурс конечно не фонтан, потому что коментарием наверное невозможно там каких то сделать, но еще раз не будем забывать, что народ разный. :Aga:

----------


## Volodя

*tamada-yaroslavl*,
 Ну, я такой конкурс бы провёл НО в ОЧЕНЬ ТЕСНОЙ компании... Меня очень часто просят , чтоб я провёл что-нибудь с перчиком.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Юра, а что это там ведущая как невеста одета, только без фаты...


Анжелла, это помощница тамады!!!



> но еще раз не будем забывать, что народ разный


Точно, но я на такое не решусь, или в соответствующей компании и то ????



> Ну, я такой конкурс бы провёл НО в ОЧЕНЬ ТЕСНОЙ компании...


:smile:

----------


## Ash Ketchum

Конкурс весёлый, но какой-то не такой какой бы ожидался гостями от тамады...Ну можно как то переделать этот конкурс...Например вазу держат в руках а не между ног...Просто так хоть и очень весело, но есть большой шанс что все гости просто откажутся от него...

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Вот конкурс, может не такой весёлый, но можно откровенно высказаться...Берётся 3 листочка А4 и пишется на одном из них имена мальчиков (мужчин) а на другом девочек (девушек,женщин).На полу ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО наисовать мелом квадратики (Если на полу есть какиенибудь квадратные узоры то рисовать не обязательно).Потом к каждому имени мальчиков в ЛЮБОМ порядке приписываются числа по количеству человек.Например:
Дима Н.  6
Антон О.  3
Денис С.  5
Денис Ш.  1
Роман Г.    4
Денис Ф.   2
Людей может быть и больше...А на втором ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО но не обязательно такое же количество имён девочек которые присутствуют...Например:
Саша С.     4
Лера Б.     6
Диана О.   1
Алина Л.   5
Женя  К.   2
Аня    К.   3
Потом на третьем листочке пишется 10 чисел в столбик.Потом ктото из гостей говорит два числа от 1 до того которое вы написали на листке максимальное, и эти два числа пишете под номером 1.Люди которые соответствуют этим числам выходят и становятся напротив друг друга на квадратики.Теперь они поочереди идут друг к другу по одному квадратику на один шаг, и на каждый шаг говорят какое нибудь слово которое как они считают соответствует этому человеку(желательно не обидное).Когда они дойдут до середины целуют друг друга в щёчку и отходят.И так далее.Люди которые учавствовали больше не участвуют.Вот и всё...Удачи!

----------


## Еленочrf

А мне календарь оптимиста?

----------


## skomorox

*Еленочrf*,



> А мне календарь оптимиста?


а где "Здрасте", "Пожалуйста" и "Спасибо"???????????????????????????????????

----------


## Колесо

> Первый конкурс: Вызвали из зала две пары, усадили мужчин на стулья, дамам выдали пакет с разноцветными лентами и тряпками
> и они украшали мужчин, короче аналог новогодней елки, а-ля прошлый век.
> Второй конкурс может, кого заинтересует. Со своей стороны оставляю без комментариев.
> Во время медленного танца, тамада (Вася, так его зовут) выдал танцующим парам пластиковые розы. После окончания танца, попросил те пары, что получили розы остаться на танцполе. Затем всем женщинам- участницам конкурса, выдал по пластиковой бутылке 0,5 л. Мужчины берут розу зубами, встают на колено, а женщины зажимают пластиковую бутылку промеж ног на уровне, ну вы поняли где. Задача мужчин поставить розу зубами в вазу (бутылку) без помощи рук. Две пары сразу отказались от такого конкурса, а оставшиеся поиграли. Та пара, что быстрее это сделала, получила приз, шампанское. Фото прилагаю, но в условиях темноты зала, не очень качественное.


*Юра,*спасибо!!!Но....мне больше нравятся конкурсы которые проводишь ты! :Ok: Если честно,узнав в позитиве,что от тебя есть новости в конкурсах,полетела скорее сюда...а тут не твое и  :frown:не мое...

----------


## Ash Ketchum

> Юра,спасибо!!!Но....мне больше нравятся конкурсы которые проводишь ты!Если честно,узнав в позитиве,что от тебя есть новости в конкурсах,полетела скорее сюда...а тут не твое и  не мое...


Согласен! "Лучший подарок, это который ты сделал сам!" и вот случай когда это подтверждаецца...)))

----------


## Наттка

Дорогие форумчане!!! Здравствуйте!!!
Живу с вами уже несколько месяцев, но так как я тамада - НЕ профессионал, а только лишь по званию (...в смысле - когда позовут...) даже стесняюсь вмешиваться в Ваше ТАКОЕ! на высшем пилотаже!! общение. Скромничаю я... Но уж когда открываю msk - компьютер трещит от Вашей энергии, а комната озряется светом без вмешательство в это действие электричества: такая у Вас, друзья, светлая энергетика! Хочу отвесить поклон и респект всем-всем-всем!!!

За то, что Вы есть, 
За Ваши (на форуме) ТРУДЫ
Новички Вам кланяются
До самой земли!!!

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Хочу отвесить поклон и респект всем-всем-всем!!!


Спасибо!!! Все когда-то были новичками в свадебном ремесле. Всему свое время!!!
*Лучший учитель ЖИЗНЬ!!!*

----------


## урааа

Вот 4 вопроса, которые используют кадровые агентства мирового уровня для
того, чтобы оценить умственные способности кандидатов

--> Вопрос 1. Этот вопрос позволяет выяснить, нет ли у вас склонности выискивать
    чересчур сложные решения для простых задач.: Как засунуть жирафа в холодильник?
Правильный ответ: Открыть холодильник, засунуть туда жирафа, закрыть
холодильник.


Вопрос 2: Как засунуть в холодильник слона?
--> Этот вопрос позволяет выяснить, способны ли вы при принятии решений
    учитывать последствия ваших предыдущих действий.
Неправильный ответ: Открыть холодильник, засунуть туда слона, закрыть
холодильник.
Правильный ответ: Открыть холодильник, вынуть оттуда жирафа, засунуть
туда слона, закрыть холодильник.

Вопрос 3:
Этот вопрос проверяет вашу память.
 Лев созвал всех зверей на собрание. Явились все, кроме одного.
Что это за зверь?
Правильный ответ: Это слон. Он же в холодильнике, помните?
ОК. Даже если вам не удалось правильно ответить на предыдущие три
вопроса, у вас все же остался шанс показать, на что вы способны.

Вопрос 4
--> Этот вопрос позволяет выяснить, способны ли вы учиться на
    собственных ошибках.
: Вам нужно пересечь широкую реку, которая кишит крокодилами.
Как вы это сделаете?
Правильный ответ: Вплавь. Ведь крокодилы-то все на собрании у льва.


ВОТ!МНЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ,МОЖЕТ КОМУ ПРИГОДИТСЯ...

----------


## KAlinchik

> МНЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ


как думаешь применять?

----------


## урааа

застольная развлекаловка,может как-то с женихом связать,с друзьями типа тест на интелект...
просто понравилось..

----------


## dushca kompanii

А Я ПРОВОДИЛА ВОТ ТАКИЕ ИГРЫ :НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ "УДАРНИКИ ТРУДА"

ПРИГЛАШАЮТСЯ 3 ПАРЫ(КАВАЛЕР-ДАМА).ДАМЕ НА ПОЯС ВПЕРЕДИ ПРИВЯЗЫВАЮТ СКОВОРОДУ, А МУЖЧИНЕ ПОВАРЁШКУ.ИХ СТАВЯТ ЛИЦОМ
ДРУГ ДРУГУ НА БЛИЗКОМ РАССТОЯНИИ.УЧАСТНИКАМ НЕОБХОДИМО ЗА ОПРЕДЕЛЁННОЕ ВРЕМЯ ПОПАДАТЬ ПОЛОВНИКОМ ТОЧНО ПО СКОВОРОДЕ.
ПОБЕЖДАЕТ ТОТ КТО БОЛЬШЕ CДЕЛАЕТ КОЛ-ВО УДАРОВ.

А ВОТ ЕЩЁ ИГРА"НОСОРОГИ"  Я ЕЁ ТОЖЕ ПРОВОДИЛА.ЭТА ИГРА ДЛЯ МУЖЧИН.НА ЛОБ КАЖДОМУ ПРИКРЕПЛЯЕМ КНОПКУ ПРИ ПОМОЩИ СКОТЧА, А НА ТАЛИЮ ПРИКРЕПЛЯЕМ ВОЗДКШНЫЙ ШАР ,ТОЖЕ ПРИ ПОМОЩИ СКОТЧА.
СУТЬ ИГРЫ В ТОМ ЧТОБЫ ЛОПНУТЬ КНОПКОЙ ШАРИК СОПЕРНИКА, А СВОЙ ЧТОБ ОСТАЛСЯ ЦЕЛЫЙ.

МОЖЕТ ИГРЫ ДЛЯ ВАС И НЕ НОВЫЕ А МОЖЕТ КОМУ ИПРИГОДЯТСЯ
ГОСТЯМ ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛИСЬ

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго дня всем!!! Иногда люблю прикалываться над молодоженами. Старый розыгрыш, когда молодым даешь кочан капусты и предлагаешь поискать детей. Только я делаю немного не так. Беру небольшой кочан капусты, причем самый растрепанный, где листья не плотные. На даче иногда вырастет такая, где листьев много, а кочан не сформировался, жалко выкидывать, вот и использую. Затем, на виду у молодоженов и всех гостей ставлю столик и говорю. Ребята, сейчас я в этот кочан спрятаю маленького пупсика. На самом деле в нем просверлена дырочка и он привязан к локтю моей правой руки на тонкой рыболовной резинке (такая в магазине рыболовных товаров продается, под цвет кожи).
Резинка проходит в рукаве рубашки, предварительно растягиваю пуговицы рукава.
Начинаю у всех на глазах прятать этого пупсика в капусте, незаметно отпускаю его, он проскальзывает в рукав,  а затем говорю молодым: Сейчас, кто первым из вас найдет пупсика, если жених, то точно будет сын, если невеста, то дочь, мол, проверено годами и т.д. Короче они рвут этот кочан иногда даже под столом начинают смотреть, говорю, мол потеряли наверное, а потом уже добавляю. Взрослые люди, впереди брачная ночь, а детей все в капусте ищите. И т.д. Иногда и пупсика из рукава показываю, говорю шутка. Иногда вместо пупсика использовал монету, с посверленной дырочкой и резинкой. Но пупсик лучше. Удачи, если кто желает попробовать, хотя шутке про кочан лет тридцать или больше.:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Нк хотите бутылку иежду ног женщины? Вариант: бутылка подмышкой.

----------


## lezi

Девочки,бывает трудно найти или сделать какие то подводки к конкурсам.Нашла в книжке, Праздники в стихах , подводки к Шоу -концерту звезд. Может кому и пригодится.

1) На сцене главный голос мира.....
Аплодисментами встречаем мы кумира!
Сладкоголосый Лель любезен был и ласков,
Поэтому согласен спеть нам Коля Басков.

2)Сейчас увидим все мы
Извержение вулкана,
А мужикам так просто -
Не удержать стакана

На сцене женщина боеприпас,
Авиабомба,противотанковый фугас!
Уж эта дама всем задаст здесь взбучку-
На сцену приглашаем мы Верку Сердючку!

Филипп Киркоров и Маша Распутина
Чтоб побывать на вашей свадьбе,
Наша супер-пара
За выступление не попросила
Даже гонорара!
Нам с Машей так приятно
Петь для публики такой,
Что мы на гонорар
Махнули с ней рукой!

4) Зимою расцветет
Под окнами газон,
Когда поет ИОСИФ,
Естественно,КОБЗОН.

Знает о секундах с высока
А мы пропустим рюмочку пока.

5)Солистку "Русской песни"
Знает и невежа-
На сцене
Бабкина Надежда!

Какая свадьба 
Без народной песни-
Не будет весело,
Хоть тресни!

6)В народе разногласия посеяв,
В певцы прорвался Боря Моисеев.
Он будет петь для вас и танцевать
И в фонограмму точно попадать.

7) Сейчас закружит фуэте
Звезда балета.....-
Анастасия, Волочкова,
Ты ли это!!!!!
Подбросим,Настенька,
Тебе трех лебедей
Порадуйте балетом
Собравшихся людей!

8)Ждет торжество провал
И неминуемый позор?
Когда не спел гостям
Цыганский хор!
Ромалы,заводите песню
И не забудьте нам плечами потрясти,
Пусть наши кошельки за это
Удастся вам украдкой унести.

----------


## урааа

Друзья форумчане,нашла нарезку(советские фильмы),думаю хороший фон под викторину советскую http:/*************.com/files/qipnydkim 
а здесь много фраз из тех же советских фильмов http:/*************.com/files/0zblohr5d
если надо у меня есть много детских песен из кинофильмов,наверное надо в детском разделе вставить,сделаю.
Удачи вам!!!

----------


## sokolixa

На форуме витало много мыслей по поводу "Танцев со звёздами". В результате у меня получились "Танцы героев кинофильмов". Ещё не проводила, но, думаю проводить после Угадаек - "Угадай мелодию из кинофильма" и т.д. Отвечающим на вопросы можно раздавать карточки, или вызвать нужное количество человек, и пусть сами вытягивают.
Пары получились вот такие:
1. Андрей Болконский - Наташа Ростова  (Вальс Е. Доги из к/ф "Мой ласковы и нежный зверь")
2. Остап Бендер - Мадам Грицацуева (Танго из к/ф "12 стульев")
3. Яшка-Артиллерист - Гапуся ("Приготовьтесь, фрау-мадам" из к/ф "Свадьба в Малиновке")
4. Тётушка Чарли - Полковник ("Любовь и бедность" из к/ф "Здравствуйте, я ваша тётя!")

Пары находят друг друга, по очереди танцуют. Победителей выбираем по аплодисментам зрителей.

Вот танцы: http://yabadaba.ru/files/85114

----------


## Лучик Дон

> *******************************************************************************************
> 
> Я на свадьбах всегда имею в запасе этот песенно-музыкальный конкурс.
> Что вы скучные сидите,
> Только пьете да едите,
> Хватит милые сидеть.
> Выходи частушки петь!
> КОНКУРС «РЭП – ЧАСТУШКИ»
> Среди гостей выбираются 5-6 человек мужчин. Они будут отбивать такт музыки: (три такта: 1,2,3. 1,2,3 и т.д.)
> ...



Я иногда пользуюсь частушками собственного сочинения:

1.	МЫ ТАНЦОРЫ ХОТЬ КУДА
ТОЛЬКО УЖ МЕДЛИТЕЛЬНЫ
НО ЧАСТУШКИ ПРОПОЁМ
ОЧЕНЬ ВЫРАЗИТЕЛЬНО.

2.	МЫ НА СВАДЬБУ К ВАМ ПРИШЛИ
ПРИНЕСЛИ ПОДАРКИ
ВСЁ ОТДАЛИ ОТ ДУШИ
НИЧЕГО НЕ ЖАЛКО.

3.	ХОРОША У НАС НЕВЕСТА
МУЖУ СКАЖЕМ ПРОЩЕ
ЗА ТАКУЮ КРАСОТУ
ВЕК ОБЯЗАН ТЁЩЕ.

4.	КОЛЬ НАУТРО РАССКАЗАЛИ
ТО, ЗА ЧТО ВАМ СТЫДНО
ЗНАЧИТ, ХОРОШО ГУЛЯЛИ
ЗНАЧИТ - НЕ ОБИДНО.

5.	ТЫ ДРУЖОК У ДРУЖКИ СМЕЛО
ТЕЛЕФОНЧИК ПОПРОСИ
И, КАК ДОНЖУАН УМЕЛО
НА СВИДАНЬЕ ПРИГЛАСИ.

6.	КАК ПОГАСНУТ ФОНАРИ
ЦЕЛОВАТЬСЯ БУДЕМ
СРАЗУ «НЕТ» НЕ ГОВОРИ
ВСЁ ПОТОМ ЗАБУДЕМ.

7.	МУЖЕМ И ЖЕНОЙ ВЫ СТАЛИ
ЗАБЛЕСТЕЛИ ДВА КОЛЬЦА
МЫ ХОТИМ, ЧТОБ НЕ УСТАЛИ
В УНИСОН СТУЧАТЬ СЕРДЦА.

8.	МЫ ЧАСТУШКИ ВАМ ПРОПЕЛИ
ХОРОШО ИЛЬ ПЛОХО ЛИ
А ТЕПЕРЬ МЫ ВАС ПОПРОСИМ
ЧТОБ ВЫ НАМ ПОХЛОПАЛИ.

----------


## Vavanishe

Людмила, только и разговору о календарике, будьте добры вышлите и мне на почту пожалуйста! vova-diez@mail.ru

----------


## Сенова Оксана

отличный конкурс , а если еще и по ходу танца коментировать:biggrin:
 огромное спасибо. Разрешите воспользоваться, при слоучае идейкой?

----------


## solist64

*урааа*,
Третий и четвертый вопросы просто класс. Попробовал идут на Ура за столом. Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Во время медленного танца, тамада (Вася, так его зовут) выдал танцующим парам пластиковые розы. После окончания танца, попросил те пары, что получили розы остаться на танцполе. Затем всем женщинам- участницам конкурса, выдал по пластиковой бутылке 0,5 л. Мужчины берут розу зубами, встают на колено, а женщины зажимают пластиковую бутылку промеж ног на уровне, ну вы поняли где. Задача мужчин поставить розу зубами в вазу (бутылку) без помощи рук. Две пары сразу отказались от такого конкурса, а оставшиеся поиграли. Та пара, что быстрее это сделала, получила приз, шампанское. Фото прилагаю, но в условиях темноты зала, не очень качественное.
> __________________


На мой взгляд это конкурс из раздела "Конкурсы, которые не стоит проводить"

----------


## Lusi75

Я не так давно веду праздники-вот по старому конкурсу аналогия , но модернизированная. По кругу ставим бутылки с водкой примерно -9-10 шт. Участников на один больше чем бутылок , желательно участники мужчины, бегаем по кругу под музыку музыка останавливается каждый из участников должен успеть схватить бутылку и крикнуть "ОНА МОЯ ", один из участников конечно остается без бутылки ему наливают в утешение 100 гр. Модернизация придумана мной лично-вот выставляю на ваш суд опытные ведущие

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Спасибо, столько интересного на форуме:smile:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Спасибо пробовала конкурс с поцелуями за простыней-прошел на УРА Спасибо!!!

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Здорово придумано!!!

*Добавлено через 1 час 37 минут*
Очень много интересного инфо-всем такое огромное спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Лучик Дон

Вношу свой вклад.
Делаю этот конкурс очень часто, всегда идёт на УРА! Сейчас провожу его при выкупе невесты, как одно из заданий для жениха. Заранее подговариваю грабителей, чтобы попросили жениха о показе мод.

Выглядит это так:
Грабитель:  До чего же хорош жених, всё при нём. Так и хочется, чтобы он блистал во всей красе. Привезли мы с собой новую коллекцию одежды 2009 года, просим тебя продемонстрировать её.

Я добавляю, что у жениха есть верные друзья и подруги, они помогут.

Собираем 2 команды( мужская и женская) по 5 человек в каждой. Говорю, что они супер - модели Ставлю участников друг за другом, так получаются 2 колонны. Оставляю место для подиума, чуть поодаль, напротив команд ставлю по стулу, на каждом-по пакету. В пакете №1 -мужская одежда ( смокинг, штаны, шляпа и галстук), в №2 - женская( юбка, кофта, лифчик и шляпа). Говорю, что сейчас участники формируют пары, т.е. первый парень в команде и первая девушка в команде - этопара №1. Так 5 пар. Последними ставлю или свидетелей или активных гостей, которые смогут с юмором и чувством обыграть своё задание.  Всем участникам говорю, что они - супер модели, поэтому под музыку, приглашённая мной пара идёт по подиуму, показывая свою красоту, мол походка от бедра и т.д. Каждый подходит к своему пакету и не глядя выбирает только 1 премет одежды. Одевает на себя и с партнёром возвращается в  команду. Возвращаясь, не забывают, что они модели, также красиво идут по подиуму, показывая свою красоту и кравоту одежды.Далее объявляю, что только сегодня у всех гостей есть возможность увидеть показ эксклюзивной коллекции одежды. Звучит музыка.
- " Я приглашаю первую пару!"
Идут, всё выполняют.
И т.д. Когда подходит 5-я пара в пакетах уже ничего нет, т.е. одежы лежит ровно на одну меньше для каждой команды.
Останавливается музыка, я говорю, мол, как неудобно получилось, хотели помочь жениху, а показ не удался. Чтобы спасти ситуацию я вынуждена объявить 2-й тур показа.
Сейчас команды, под музыку, оденет каждый своего участника, которому ничего не досталось, т.е. 5-ю пару. Кто быстрее и правильнее.
Звучит музыка, парни бегут одевать парня, девчонки - свою участницу.
После этого комментирую, как одели, поверьте, иногда фрак в брюки заправляют!
Ну и 3-й тур показа. Мол, чтобы сгладить неувязочку и не обидеть 5-ю пару, прошу их, под лёгкую эротическую мелодию, избавить друг друга от этой коллекционной одежы. И сделать это так, чтобы они смогли зажечь этот зал! ( Вот для чего нужна 5-я пара прикольная).
Музыка. Они в танце избавляют друг друга от одежды.

Вроде детально объяснила. Если что-то непонятно - пишите.

А это фото, где уже одета 5-я пара:


Если кто-то научит меня, как прикреплять в сообщение музыку, дам и её.

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

Спешу поделиться конкурсом (но может он уже и стар как ......)Выбираются 2 команды ,мыжчины берут в рот спагетину (сырую конечне же ), а женьщины держат во рту трубочку от коктэля . Задача мужчин попасть спагетиной в трубочку,  конкурс идет на выбывание .Побеждает самая меткая пара.

----------


## solist64

> Задача мужчин попасть спагетиной в трубочку


Ну, или женщине в глаз. Кто быстрее выколет женщинам глаза.

----------


## Lusi75

Супер! Спасибо всем -вы такие таланты, просто талантище!

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
Вот еще -игра в бутылочку , выбираем крупье -он крутит бутылочку всех становлю в круг-хоровод раздаем листочки на них написано слово, крупье под музыку крутит бутылочку на полу, на кого показывает -гость зачитывает слово -я рифмовку этого слова и гость делает что сказано в этой рифмовке.
 Смех-поцелуй мужчин здесь всех, Слива-поцелуй самого красивого, Еденица-поцелуй ту кто здесь красавица, Музей-поцелуй своих лрузей, Зубы-поцелуй соседа в губы, Юбилей-поцелуй самых любимых здесь друзей, Зайчики-пусть тебя целуют мальчики, Тарелочки-пусть тебя целуют девочки, Федя-поцелуй самого себя, Гитара-поцелуй мужа(жену)юбиляра и т.д. Проходит на ура ! Так же делаешь и на свадьбу -только естественно слова свадебные-и рифмовка самая разная.

*Добавлено через 1 час 1 минуту*
Очень нравиться многим придуманная мной безпроигрышная лотерея 1)-Избежать огромный штраф вам поможет брудершафт(с закрытыми глазами с юбиляром)
2) На коленях я стою -за тебя я (имя юбиляра) пью. 3) Всюду знают и везде -пью за любовь свою к тебе(признается в любви к юбиляру , своими словами в микрофон)., 4) Пью за тебя горилку я-целую руку я любя(мужчины на колено одно перед юбиляршей)., 5) Стою я на одной ноге, держась рукой за ухо-и пью 100 грамм я за тебя , чтоб в стопке было сухо. 6) Поздравляю  тебя всем сердцем замирая-пью за тебя две стопочки подряд не заедая(или с ладошки я ничем не заедая)., 7) Я сам(а) поверить не могу -что водку чайной ложкой за тебя из стопки пью 8) Пью за тебя как офицер , стоя по стойке важно-ладошку вниз, а стопку вверх одним глотком отважно 9) Тебе достался лот хороший-пока ты пьешь , сама юбилярша похлопает тебе в ладоши 10) Судьба приготовила тебе испытание -выпей 100 грамм исполнив любое юбиляра желание.   Раздаем номерки с цифрами-потом объявляем что начинается застольная лоторея-и начинаем-лот под номером один и говоришь что под номером один и т.д., получеатся тьакой большой тост. а в конце-Кому лота не хватило -не обидно чтобы было-все мы выпьем водки из традиционной стопки! за юбиляра! Вот выставляю на ваш суд

----------


## solist64

> Если кто-то научит меня, как прикреплять в сообщение музыку, дам и её.


Музыка на форуме не прикрепляется. Надо закачать куда-нибудь на файлообменник и выставить ссылку! Удачи!

----------


## karuzzzo

Всем здравствуйте, только зарегистрировался на форуме, еще читать и читать, поэтому внося лепту - боюсь повториться.
КОНКУРС "ЗАНАЧКА"
Вариантов этого конкурса существовало множество, но суть сходилась к одному: найти что-то спрятанное в одежде партнера. Из всех вариантов , мне больше всего нравится этот:
Вызываются  пары (любое количество) каждой паре выдается авторучка (обязательно ручки должны быть одинаковыми). Дамы отворачиваются от мужчин, делая пару шагов вперед, мужчины же разбирают ручку и прячут в потаенных уголках своей одежды (в зависимости от близости компании, сразу определить максимальную интимность расположения частей ручки в одежде). Далее идет фабула о том что издревне все мужчины прятали от жен заначки, а те в свою очередь всегда их находили, по команде женщины должны найти у мужчин все запчасти от ручки и собрать ее. Побеждает женщина сделавшая первой это, ну и можно мужчина у которого последнего найдут (или не найдут)
Для пикантности конкурса, после того как мужчины спрячут части ручки я беру девушку стоящую первой и прошу перейти в конец ряда девушек, попросив всех остальных девушек сдвинутся вправо на одно место, тем самым перемешиваю пары.

----------


## shoymama

*karuzzzo*,
Да, интересно, а мы то все доллары прячем, а потом ищем!

----------


## malisch

Ребята если повторяюсь , извините...
Игра называеться Смешной тест.
Число игроков :небольшая группа,
Что нужнодля игры: подготовленные вопросы, бумага и карандаши,
Размещение игроков: сидят и пишут,
Цель игры:создать забавные истории.


Ведущий просит играющих написать ответы на следующие задания или вопросы.
1 Напишите число между 1 и 150.
2 Выберите *да* или*нет*.
3 Число не более 20 или *ничего*.
4 Укажите длину не более 270 сантиметров.
5 Укажите вес, не превышающий 160 килограммов.
6 Род занятий.
7 Ещё один род занятий.
8 Число не больше 100.
9 Укажите сумму денег.
10 Ещё одну сумму денег.
11 Именна двух хорошо известных современников.
12 Один недостаток и одна положительная черта характера.

Теперь объясните играющим ,что они заплняли анкету по приёму на работу.Зачитайте вопросы и поросите группу ответить на них.

1 Сколько вам лет?
2 Вы женаты /замужем?
3 Сколько у вас детей /если они есть.
4 Рост?
5 Вес?
6 Последний род занятий?
7 Желаемый род занятий?
8 Сколько лет работаете на последнем месте?
9 Какая зарплата была на предыдущей работе?
10 На какую зарплату претендуете?
11 Кто вам дал рекомендации?
12 Ваши главные черты, по мнению этих людей?

----------


## Lusi75

Приглашаем участников - мужчин, которых просим найти себе помощницу. Девушкам раздаем несколько прищепок каждой, допустим по 10, девушки должны прицепить прищепки на мужчину в те места, которые ей больше нравятся. Далее девушек просим удалиться, а молодым людям объявляем, что прищепки теперь нужно снять, но трогать руками их нельзя (т.е. нужно прищепки стряхнуть). Включается зажигательная музыка и…это надо видеть.


Супер ремикс! Обязательно попробую!

----------


## Наталика

Привет я новичок. Поделюсь интерестной ламбадой. Жених и нивеста под ламбаду собирают всех гостей в цепочку-когда все гости собраны и танцуют, ведущий говорит, соседа впереди взяли за ушко, потом за бедра, носик, грудь, присели-разварачиваются и поехали в этом же духе дальше.Получается очень классно на ура.

----------


## solist64

> Привет я новичок. Поделюсь интерестной ламбадой. Жених и нивеста под ламбаду собирают всех гостей в цепочку-когда все гости собраны и танцуют, ведущий говорит, соседа впереди взяли за ушко, потом за бедра, носик, грудь, присели-разварачиваются и поехали в этом же духе дальше.Получается очень классно на ура.


А До того как танцевать поставить всех в круг, чередуясь М-Ж и т.д. Задать вопрос, "Самый популярный танец 1989 года", услышать в ответ ламбаду. Объяснить, что ламбада - это танец с легким налетом эротики и поэтому нужно приготовиться. В начале руки друг другу на плечи, помассировали плечи и сказали хором: "Ах, хорошо!". Затем опускаем руки на талии соседейи говорим хором "Худеть надо!" Можно(в зависимости от компании, но я делаю на любую) опустить руки ниже помассировать это место и сказать "Ого-го!". Ну и потом, собственно, танец.

----------


## Lusi75

Или вот так еще можно.
Ламбада с приколами.

Я прошу вас встать паровозиком и под музыку "подцеплять" максимум людей к своему весёлому поезду. Ламбада с остановками.
Станции угадывают гости в рифму

А теперь общая добровольно-принудительная разминка.
И учтите – кто не с нами – тот против нас!!!
Станция 1-ая
Уж какие там игрушки – крепко держимся за… (ушки!)

Станция 2-ая
Перестал быть томным вечер – крепко держимся за… (плечи!)

Станция 3-я
Так танцуют бегемотики, обхватив рукой… (животики)

Станция 4-ая
Станция приколов! Опочки!
Крепко держимся за … (А ещё в школе все учились!!! 
–За талии!)

Станция для тех, кто выжил!
Опустите руки ниже
И хватайтесь без оглядки, знаете за что… (За пятки!)

----------


## malisch

Вот  может кому пригодиться, или можно что-то переделать.

Разносторонняя эстафета
Число играков- любое.
Что нужно для игры-крекеры, воздушные шары, картошка, стулья*по одному для каждой пары*, подобранные знакомые песни.
Цель игры-завершить нескрлько заданий, первыми начинают мужчины, затем женщины,а потом вместе.

По команде* Начали!*
1 Каждый мужчина жуёт крекер и бежит к партнёрше, падает перед ней на колени и насвистывает предназначенную ей песенку.
2 Женщина угадывает мелодию.
3 Женщина надувает воздушный шарик и бежит к стулу,садиться на шар так,чтобы он лопнул.Хлопнув шарик,
бежит назад и присоединяется к своему партнёру(Он уже не стоит на коленях).
4 Вслед за этим парочка зажимает картошку между лбамии, удерживая её таким образом, двигаеться обратно к стулу.Если картошка падает, партнёры должны вернутьсяснова к тому месту , где начали движение.Чтобы показать, что они финишировали, женщина садиться, а мужчина становиться позади  её стула. 

Полезные советы.
Пока мужчины жуют свои крокеры, им можно прошептать мелодию, которую можно будет потом насвистовать. Объясните и частично продемонстрируйте последовательность эстафеты.

----------


## КартинкаИр

Я проводила на свадьбе конкурс, когда жениху предлагали разных жен , а вот совсем недавно обыграла новую идейку, ее можно по разному обыграть, а именно не все могут быть беременны, можно изменить слова, обыграть по другому…..   

   КОНКУРС   "Грехи молодости"

         1. Сегодня не все невесты в ЗАГСе нашли своих женихов и вот они бегают по всем свадьбам и ищут того единственного, который им обещал жениться(под музыку Глюкозы (припев:Я буду вместо, вместо нее Твоя невеста) выбегают, танцуя шесть невест (переодетые парни по образу 1-детский сад 2- школьница 3-студентка 4-шалава 5-бизнес Леди 6-цыганочка, у всех на голове фата ( только у детского садика фата с бантиком)  и с шариками, имитируя беременность)  Входя в образ, танцуют 2 круга ,не ломая очередность образов, каждая на своем месте  и останавливаются в таком порядке

2.  (обращаюсь к жениху)   Здравствуй, милый наш жених  А почему же ты притих?                                                   
 Рядом с тобой_______невеста А давай-ка вспомним детство     Выходи жених, вспоминаем молодось может это тебя ищут невесты (жених выходит, встает в центр, а невесты стрункой     позади и молчат, ждут своей очереди, но каждая как бы заигрывает издалека с женихом и шепчутся ОН  не ОН  

3.  В детский садик ты ходил (ходил)  В детский садик ты пришел  Детскую любовь нашел  Девочка была там Маша  Не было ее милей и краше  Вместе ели, вместе спали   Кроватки рядышком стояли (показываю на животик) На горшок ходили вместе  Звал ее своей невестой Потанцуй с Машенькой (под музыку "Муси- Пуси, миленький мой"танцует, а Маша в платьице с рюшечками, панталончики с кружавчиками до колен, в чепчике, с пустышкой танцует кружочками,держа юбочку платьица и посасывая пустышку,предлагая жениху)  Концовка "Ты беременна-это временно, показывая на живот и напирая на жениха животом, поглаживая его
 Было дело? НЕТ! Не было
4.  Ну а в школу ты ходил (ходил)  Вот уж в школу ты пошел  В школе ты любовь нашел Девочка была там Даша  Любила ее вся школа наша (Показываю на животик) За партой вместе вы сидели  Влюбиться сразу же успели  Решали трудные задачи В любви хотели вы удачи потанцуй с Дашенькой ( под музыку Муси-Пуси, миленький мой танцует с Дашей, на ней школьная форма и беленький фартучек, а также косички  Даша застенчиво танцует, на пионерском растоянии, иногда поглядывает на жениха, намекая сбегать , полюбиться под лесницей Вновь концовкаа "Ты беременна-это временно, показывая на живот и напирая на жениха животом, поглаживая его Было дело? НЕТ! Не было

5.  В институт  техникум, училище) ходил? (ходил)  Вот ты в институт пришел  Катю Пушкареву там нашел  катя- МИСС там красоты  Вот в нее влюбился ты  Все парни бегали за ней  не было ее милей  Ты от парней оберегал  И жениться обещал Потанцуй с Катенькой  (под музыку "Забирай меня скорей, 18 мне уже" танцует с Катей, а у Кати очки такие с выпуклостями прикольные продаются и она танцует угловато и отрывисто, наседая и писедая перед женихом, наряд сарафана с лямочками и белая блузка, зависает на женихе ,подпригивая перед ним и жениху волей неволей приходиться ее ловить на руках)Вновь концовкаа "Ты беременна-это временно, показывая на живот и напирая на жениха животом, поглаживая его
 Было дело? НЕТ! Не было
6. Вот уже ты повзрослел  И в компании созрел  Долой все танцы и кино  пригласили в КАЗИНО  Хорошие припевочки  Красивы ИНТЕРДЕВОЧКИ  Вечеринки хороши  Веселились от души Потанцуй с девочкой ( под музыку ШАЛАВА лава лава лава Интердевочка танцует танец соблазнения, на сколько позволяет воображение, можно, как с шестом, фигура, наряд перчаточки, чулочки куральничек и паричек , подвязочки и все такое) Вновь концовкаа "Ты беременна-это временно, показывая на живот и напирая на жениха животом, поглаживая его Было дело? НЕТ! Не было

7. Ты от всех друзей устал  В богатый вдруг коттедж попал  Бизнес-Леди хороша  Веселись, поет душа  Ты____ остепенись  Она за все заплатит  Ты женись Потанцуй с Леди ( под музыку Хочуя замуж, замуж хочу) танцует Леди во время танца подхватывает жениха на руки, кружит его, поэтому Бизнес-леди- колоритная фигура Вновь концовка "Ты беременна-это временно, показывая на живот и напирая на жениха животом, поглаживая его Было дело? НЕТ! Не было

8. Ты от всех друзей сбежал  В цыганский табор вдруг попал  Простор и дальняя дорога  Цыганка Рада-недотрога ( а она беременна и с куклой в руках)  Вы с милой у костра  пели песни до утра  Ее ты нежно обнимал  И жениться обещал Потанцуй с Радой (под музыку цыганочки танцует жених. а цыганочка во время танца старается ему куклу вручить, жених отнекивается)  Вновь концовка "Ты беременна-это временно, показывая на живот и напирая на жениха животом, поглаживая его Было дело? НЕТ! Не было
9.  Ой, простите вы, друзья  Перепутала все я  Невесты все свадьбы обошли  Жениха так и не нашли Натворил все и удрал ( по ждивотикам всех невест показываю беременность) Ведь жениться обещал  Невеста , милая, мы сейчас уйдем  Но можно с женихом станцуем и споем
10.  Невеста разрешает потанцевать После моих слов "А ну-ка, девочки!" невесты кидаются на жениха, танцуют с ним, подхватывают на руки и уносят Невесте приходиться выкупать жениха А почему бы и НЕТ не все же невест воровать

----------


## khelga-prima

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ольга. Я новичок сайта из Белгородской области, работаю 8 лет в этой сфере: веду и пою. 
Наступает сезон свадеб, а так уже мне надоели все мои игры, не знаю что и придумать, хочется что-нибудь веселое, заводное, очень смешное.

В моей копилке есть конкурс, который я провожу уже много лет и всегда проходит очень успешно - это конкурс казаков!
- В центр зала приглашаются все мужчины нашей свадьбы, кто считает себя дамой, может отдохнуть! Итак, в одну шеренгу становись!
-Уважаемые гости сейчас Вы увидите настоящее состязание казаков! 
1)-И первое истязание предлагается всеобщему вниманию! 
-Ничего, что кто-то не плечист - мы оценим только свист! (по порядку свистят)
-А сейчас все дружно в рах свистнем мы сейчас!
2)-А теперь, для полной ясности потягайте-ка Вы тяжести! Приглашайте очаровательных дам и танцуйте, удерживая их на руках! (звучит рок-н-ролл)
3)-далее, провери работу Ваших легких (надувают шарики и быстро лопают)
4)- Приближается тот час, гимн победы мы споем
И кого-нибудь из Вас казаком мы назовем!
Не сочтите за истязание, сделайте несколько приседаний с вытянутой ногой вперед! (звучит 7-40 "с выходом")

Буду рада Вашим электронным предложениям на мой E-mail: khelga-prima@ya.ru

----------


## урааа

*malisch*,
 конкурс с крекером и насвистыванием я бы провела по другому:
УГАДАЙ МЕЛОДИЮ
у мужчин на стуле  лист с песнями(можно по фразе или просто известные),штук 5, и фломастер
женщины стоят напротив-задача мужиков подбежать к своей даме и насвистеть или пропеть на та та та....
когда его партнёрша отгадает он бежит ставить плюсик напротив этой песни и т. д. бегаем,спешим,поём....
МНЕ ИДЕЯ ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛАСЬ..А ПОТОМ МОЖНО НАСТОЯЩУЮ УГАДАЙ МЕЛОДИЮ ИЛИ АПОЖ

а это может кто не знает...
как кто напивается(провожу всегда воспринимается с живеньким участием)
САПОЖНИКИ-В СТЕЛЬКУ
ПЛОТНИКИ-В ДОСКУ
СТЕКОЛЬЩИКИ-ВДРЕБЕЗГИ
ВРАЧИ-ДО ПОТЕРИ ПУЛЬСА
ХИМИКИ-ДО ПОТЕРИ РЕАКЦИИ
ВЕТЕРИНАРЫ-ДО ПОРОСЯЧЬЕГО ВИЗГА
СТРОИТЕЛИ-ВДЮПЕЛЬ
МАТЕМАТИКИ-В МИНУС
ФИЗИКИ-ДО ПОТЕРИ СОПРОТИВЛЕНИЯ(вот бы все женщины были физики....размечтались мужчины,да?)

я спрашиваю и жду  варианты ответов,очень интересные версии бывают..а потом свою!
ЖЕЛАЮ УДАЧИ!!!СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!ЗА ФОРУМ!!!

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

> Ну, или женщине в глаз. Кто быстрее выколет женщинам глаза.


:wink:Ну вам не угодишь, если между ног , то-пошло, если как-то по другому ,то-экстрим.

----------


## solist64

> Ну вам не угодишь, если между ног , то-пошло, если как-то по другому ,то-экстрим.


Да я ж не о себе, я на банкетах в качестве гостя не был лет 10. Женщин жалко. Кому они потом слепые-то нужны будут!:smile:

----------


## lesyanew

За семью печатями

Сценарий познавательно-игровой программы

В этой конкурсной программе могут принять участие от 7 и более человек (или команд по 2 - 3 человека). По количеству участников нужно приготовить комплекты табличек с цифрами "1", "2" и "3". Заранее определите счетную комиссию из 3 - 5 человек, они будут подсчитывать количество правильных ответов. Конкурс проходит в три тура. После каждого тура число участников сокращается. В данном случае подразумевается участие 7 участников или команд.

1-й тур "В яблочко".

Ведущий задает участникам вопрос, а затем три варианта ответа. Участникам нужно поднять табличку с номером правильного ответа, то есть "попасть в яблочко". После поднятия участниками карточек с номерами ведущий дает правильный ответ, а счетная комиссия определяет правильно ответивших.

1. Какой породы была собака в рассказе А. П. Чехова "Дама с собачкой"?
1 - шпиц; 
2 - такса; 
3 - неопределенной породы. 
(Правильный ответ: №1 - шпиц.)

2. Чему равнялся "час" - как старинная путевая мера?
1 - 3 км; 
2 - 4 км; 
3 - 5 км. 
(Правильный ответ: №3 - 5 км.)

3. В каком произведении русской литературы звучит фраза: "Счастливые часов не наблюдают"?
1 - "Евгений Онегин"; 
2 - "Горе от ума"; 
3 - "Недоросль". 
(Правильный ответ: №2 "Горе от ума".)

4. В какой стране ежегодно празднуется "День лошади"?
1 - Дания; 
2 - Голландия; 
3 - Ирландия. 
(Правильный ответ: №2 - Голландия.)

5. Как звали почтальона Печкина из мультфильма "Трое из Простаквашино?
1 - Олег Иванович; 
2 - Игорь Иванович; 
3 - Степан Иванович. 
(Правильный ответ: №2 - Игорь Иванович.)

6. Как звали писателя, написавшего сказку, в которой герою, если чего захотелось, достаточно сказать: "По щучьему велению, по моему хотению…"?
1 - Александр Сергеевич; 
2 - Корней Иванович; 
3 - Самуил Яковлевич. 
(Правильного ответа нет, это русская народная сказка.)

7. Какая страна является родиной картофеля?
1 - Англия; 
2 - США; 
3 - Австралия. 
(Правильный ответ:№2 - США.)

8. Какой рыбой угощал Демьян соседа Фоку в басне И. А. Крылова "Демьянова уха"?
1 - лещ; 
2 - щука; 
3 - стерлядь. 
(Правильный ответ: №1 и №3 - лещ и стерлядь.)

Два участника (или две команды), набравшие наибольшее количество неправильных ответов выбывают из конкурса.

2-й тур "Третий лишний".

Во второй тур проходит только 5 участников (или команд), то есть те, у кого наибольшее количество правильных ответов. Ведущий задает вопрос и к нему три варианта ответов, один из которых неправильный. Участникам нужно поднять табличку с номером неправильного ответа, то есть выявить "третьего лишнего".

1. Три самые высокие вершины Кавказа это:
1 - Эльбрус; 
2 - Шхара; 
3 - Фудзияма. 
(Неправильный ответ: №3 - Фудзияма.)

2. Три основные человеческие расы это:
1 - Азиатская; 
2 - Негроидная; 
3 - Европеоидная. 
(Неправильный ответ: №1 - Азиатская.)

3. Три известных предводителя крестьянских войн:
1 - Разин; 
2 - Пугачев; 
3 - Болотников. 
(Все ответы правильные.)

4. В поэме А. С. Пушкина "Руслан и Людмила" есть три витязя, их звали:
1 - Илья Муромец; 
2 - Ратмир; 
3 - Фарлаф. 
(Неправильный ответ: №1 - Илья Муромец.)

5. Три титула глав империй назывались:
1 - Король; 
2 - Монарх; 
3 - Барон. 
(Неправильный ответ: №3 - Барон.)

6. Костюмированный бал можно назвать:
1 - Карнавал; 
2 - Клоунада; 
3 - Маскарад. 
(Неправильный ответ: №2 - Клоунада.)

7. Высокий человек называется:
1 - Витязь; 
2 - Гигант; 
3 - Исполин. 
(Неправильный ответ: №1 - Витязь.)

8. Арнольд Шварценеггер играл в фильмах:
1 - "Конан - варвар"; 
2 - "Теминатор"; 
3 - "Близнецы". 
(Все ответы правильные.)

И вновь из игры выбывают два участника (либо две команды), которые менее удачно справились с заданием.

3-й тур "За семью печатями".

В третьем туре принимают участие только три игрока (или три команды). Ведущий предлагает финалистам отгадать содержимое "таинственного сундучка" по буквам. Искомое слово состоит из 7 букв, ведущий задает 7 вопросов, где ответом служит только одна буква. Из отгаданных букв участникам нужно составить слово - это и является содержимым "сундучка", а также возможным призом. Кто первый даст правильный ответ - победитель.

1. Вспомните сказку "Старик Хоттабыч". По какому предмету сдавал экзамен Волька с помощью Хоттабыча? Вам понадобиться третья буква в этом слове.
(Правильный ответ: География - "О".)

2. Как звали девочку, героиню известной сказки, которая открыла новое правило: "От уксуса - куксятся, от горчицы - огорчаются; от лука - лукавят, от вина - винятся, от сдобы - добреют"? Вам понадобиться последняя буква в ее имени.
(Правильный ответ: Алиса - "А".)

3. Вспомните рассказ А. П. Чехова, который называется кличкой собаки. Вам понадобиться первая буква ее клички.
(Правильный ответ: "Каштанка" - "К".)

4. Кому принадлежат эти строки: "Мороз и солнце, день чудесный, еще ты дремлешь, друг прелестный…"? Вспомните фамилию поэта. Вам понадобиться третья буква его фамилии.
(Правильный ответ: Пушкин - "Ш".)

5. Вспомните сказку про Белоснежку. Сколько там было гномов? К этой цифре прибавьте "1", полученное число умножьте на "2". Вам понадобиться буква, которая находится в русском алфавите под этим номером.
(Правильный ответ: №16 - "О".)

6. Вспомните сказку Г. Х. Андерсена, название которой исходит от английской меры длины. Вам понадобиться первая буква в названии этой сказки.
(Правильный ответ: "Дюймовочка" - "Д".)

7. Как называется промежуток времени между олимпийскими играми? Вам понадобиться вторая буква в ответе.
(Правильный ответ: Олимпиада - "Л".)

Полученные буквы: О, А, К, Ш, О, Д, Л; правильный ответ - ШОКОЛАД.
В третьем туре ведущий зачитывает только вопросы, ответы не комментируются, их участники помечают на бумаге. Озвучить ответы ведущий может только после того, как определится победитель.
Данная конкурсная программа может проводиться систематически, меняя содержание вопросов, или посвящая конкурс определенной тематике.

----------


## YuYu

* ЗАГАДКИ ДЛЯ ВЗРОСЛЫХ*

1. В зубах доска, в глазах тоска.
(Мужик провалился в деревенский толчок.)

2. Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое?
(Internet.)

3. С горки ползком, в горку бегом.
(Сопля.)

4. Висит груша - нельзя скушать. Почему?
(Боксеры могут морду набить.)

5. Что нельзя съесть на завтрак?
(Обед и ужин.)

6. Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы?
(Лысый.)

7. Что такое: твердое в мягкое вставляется, и шарики рядом болтаются?
(Сеpьги.)

8. В 12-этажном доме есть лифт. На первом этаже живет всего 2 человека, от этажа к этажу количество жильцов увеличивается вдвое. Какая кнопка в лифте этого дома нажимается чаще других?
(Независимо от распределения жильцов по этажам, кнопка "1".)

9. С луком с яйцами, но не пирожок?
(Робин Гуд.)

10. Маленькое, желтенькое под кроватью лежит, на "З" начинается.
(Копейка. Почему на "З"? Закатилась...)

11. Слово из трех букв, которого боится любой мужчина?
(Еще!)

12. Что такое: самое доброе в мире приведение с моторчиком?
(Запорожец.)

13. Как хорошо тебе и мне, я под тобой, а ты на мне.
(Ежик яблоко несет.)

14. Что это такое: летит и блестит?
(Комар с золотым зубом.)

15. Что такое: 90/60/90?
(Скорость при гаишнике.)

 16. Сережки для простаков.
(Лапша.)

17. Висит на стене, зеленое и пищит.
(Селедка. Висит на стене потому, что я ее туда повесил, зеленая потому, что я ее покрасил, а пищит, чтобы никто не догадался.)

18. Когда человек бывает в комнате без головы?
(Когда высовывает ее из окна на улицу.)

19. Почему шляпу носят?
(Потому что она сама не ходит.)

20. По чему, когда захочешь спать, идешь на кровать?
(По полу.)

21. Он от дедушки ушел, и от бабушки ушел...
(Секс.)

22. Что такое: ходит по стене и играет?
(Муха с плеером в ушах.)

23. Когда женщина ногу поднимает, что видишь? Пять букв, на П начинается, на А кончается.
(Пятка.)

24. Идет ежик лысый - сколько ему лет?
(18 - его в армию забирают.)

25. В две руки беру,
между ног сую,
пять минут потею,
а потом балдею.
(Велотренажер.)

26. С когтями, а не птица, летит и матерится.
(Электромонтер.)

27. Маленький, серенький на слона похож.
(Слоненок.)

28. Что такое: на потолке сидит, лампочку грызет?
(Потолковый лампогрыз.)

 29. Осенью питает, зимой согревает, весной веселит, летом холодит.
(Водка.)

30. Кто это - маленький, в земле живет, на "Щ" начинается?
(Щервячок.)

31. Кто быстрее доберется до холодильника - мышь или слон?
(Мышь. Она на велосипедике приедет.)

32. Как узнать есть ли мышь в холодильнике, не открывая его?
(У холодильника должен стоять велосипедик.)

33. Что такое: зеленое, лысое и скачет?
(Солдат на дискотеке.)

34. Чем отличается молодой холостяк от старого?
(Молодой холостяк прибирается в своем доме, чтобы пригласить женщину, а старый приглашает в дом женщину, чтобы она прибралась.)

35. Зима, лес, все покрыто снегом. На большом обледеневшем пне лежит раздавленный член. Что это?
(На конец наступила зима.)

36. Два гвоздя упали в воду. Как фамилия грузина?
(Заржавели.)

37. Летел по небу бегемотик, а по земле за ним бежал охотник с ружьем. Охотник выстрелил, и бегемотик упал на него. Кто жив остался?
(Слоник, потому что он вылетел позже.)

38. Что это такое: висит на стене и пахнет?
(Часы: в них кукушка сдохла.)

39. Что такое - маленькое, беленькое, летает и жужжит? На букву Б.
(Муха. Почему на Б? Потому что блондинка.)

40. Тихо сзади подошел,
Дважды всунул и пошел.
(Тапочки.)

41. Чем человек отличается от паровоза?
(Паровоз сначала свистит, потом трогается, а человек сначала тронется, а потом ходит и свистит.)

42. Из трех букв состоит,
На "Х" начинается,
Когда работает стоит,
Когда кончает, кланяется.
(Хор.)

43. Почему в Париже девки ходят рыжие?
(По земле.)

44. Две спины, одна голова, шесть ног. Что это такое?
(Человек на стуле.)

45. Чем отличается трактор от помидора?
(Помидор красный, а в тракторе дверь открывается наружу.)

46. Чем их больше, тем вес меньше. Что это?
(Дырки.)

47. Чем лошадь отличается от иголки?
(На иголку сначала сядешь, потом подпрыгнешь, а на лошадь сначала подпрыгнешь, потом сядешь.)

----------


## orhideya

конкурс  для  свадеб  и  юбилеев    называть  можно  свадебный  или  юбилейный  хокей  вызываю 3 мужчин  и  3  женщин  ставлю  их  напртив  друг  друга   мужчины  у  нас  хокеисты  а  женщины  ворота мужчинам  даю клюшки (бананы  завязаные  на  тесьме) и  спичечный  коробок   клюшки  они  должны  будут  превезать  за  ремень      а  женщинам  говорю  чтобы  поставили  ноги  на  ширине  плеч после  этого  объявляю  как  включается  музыка  мужчины  без  помощи  рук (руки взади) и  ног  должны  забить  шайбы  в  ворота  выигрывает  тот  кто  быстрее  забьет   люди  всегда  смеются  до  слез

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
а  вот  еще  один  конкурс  делаю  его  перед  первым антрактом  вызываю  6  человек  и  объявляю  что  включается  музыка  они  должны  будут  пока  просто  танцевать  как  они  станцуют  оценят  гости   1. просто  танцуют  2. без  помощи ног.3. без помощи  рук. 4 сидя  на  стульях  .5 и  когда  остаются  2 е  участников    то  говорю  им  что  сейчас   у  них  все  стоит  а  роботает  только  мимика ( глаза, нос, рот и т. д

----------


## lesyanew

Страсть по кладу

Для ее проведения вам понадобятся красочные пакеты с буквами К, Л, А, Д. В них помещаются разыгрываемые призы. А также большой ларец с замком и семь ключей, из которых только один подходит к замку. Понадобиться табличка или плакат с надписью "КЛАДОИСКАТЕЛЬ". Игра может проводиться как на индивидуальное "первенство", так и для команд или столиков. В течение игры разыгрываются все ключи, чей ключ подойдет к замку, тот и становится обладателем содержимого ларца - главного приза игры.

Вступление.

Ведущий. Да, были времена романтиков и приключений:
Погони, схватки, звон монет...
Но все ж, осталось злачное влеченье,
Останется и через много лет.
Отбросим все же ложный стыд,
Минуя скромности преграду.
Играя, воздадим азарта пыл
И обнажим мы страсть свою по кладу.

Кладоискатель.

Ведущий. Уважаемые романтики и любители приключений, если правда такие есть сегодня с нами. Вы предавались когда-либо поиску клада? Нет! Тогда я предоставляю вам эту уникальную возможность. Только несколько вас разочарую, так как этот клад уже найден. Осталось только подобрать ключ к замку, за которым он скрывается. У меня семь ключей, и только один из них, действительно подходит к заветному замку. А вот какой именно ключик откроет ларец, об этом мы узнаем позже. Впрочем, тогда мы и узнаем, кто же станет обладателем клада, то есть содержимого ларца.
Итак, разыгрывается первый ключ. Перед вами слово "кладоискатель".
Ведущий показывает на табличку, на которой написано - "КЛАДОИСКАТЕЛЬ".

Ведущий. И я начинаю аукцион слов, которые в нем можно найти. Прошу вас, дорогие друзья, называть слова, которые состоят из букв, входящих в слово "кладоискатель". На правах ведущего, я начну первым - "клад". Продолжаем!

Ведущий проводит аукцион слов, которые состоят из букв, входящих в слово "кладоискатель". Победителю, то есть автору последнего ответа, вручается один из ключей от "клада", пусть он его выберет сам. А так же поощрительный приз, это может быть настольная игра или книга о кладоискателях, детский совок - для поиска "кладов", или атлас.
Варианты: клад, ад, лад, иск, искатель, скат, кат, ель, до.

Буква "К".

Ведущий. Вам необходимо отгадать, что скрывается за буквой "К". Я даю три подсказки. Но варианты своих ответов вы можете называть после любой из них. Хотя не обязательно дожидаться третьей, последней подсказки, так как тот, кто первый даст правильный ответ, получает названный приз и ключ от "клада".
Подсказки:
- очень необходимо в плавании, путешествиях;
- предсказывают прошлое, настоящее, и будущее;
- благодаря им, кто-то остается в дураках.
(Правильный ответ: карты.)
Правильно ответившему вручается в качестве приза колода игральных карт и ключ.

Буква "Л".

Ведущий. Разыгрывается буква "Л", и что скрывается за ней вам и нужно отгадать.
Подсказки:
- победитель этому очень рад;
- добрый помощник кока для приготовления ухи;
- сырым не едят, вареный - выбрасывают.
(Правильный ответ: лавр.)
Приз - лавровый лист и ключ.

Буква "А".

Ведущий. Итак, разыгрывается следующий лот. Дорогие друзья, внимание, на кону буква "А".
Подсказки:
- внучка легендарной шхуны;
- бедная родственница чемодана;
- то же что и хозяйственная сумка.
(Правильный ответ: авоська.)
Приз - авоська и ключ.

Буква "Д".

Ведущий. Последняя буква "Д" может кому-то сегодня принести удачу. Итак, кому достанется ключ и поощрительный приз.
Подсказки:
- обитатель лампы;
- Аладдин его друг и повелитель;
- один из пиратских напитков.
(Правильный ответ: джин.)
Приз - баночка джин-тоника и ключ.

Ключник.

Ведущий. Чем больше на руках ключей, тем больше шансов стать обладателем нашего "клада". А теперь обратите внимание на содержимое своих карманов... Обратили? В игре участвуют только ваши личные ключи. Сколько у кого на руках в данный момент ключей? У вас два. У кого больше...

Обладателю большего количества ключей вручается символический приз и заветный ключик.

Цифра "7".

Ведущий. Разыгрывается седьмой ключ. А цифра семь - как утверждают многие мудрецы и прорицатели прошлого - счастливая.
Вспомним пословицы и поговорки с этой цифрой, например: "семеро одного не ждут", продолжаем...
Победителю аукциона - приз и ключ.

Финал.

Ведущий. Кому сегодня повезет? Клад у нас только один, и ключ к замку, за которым он спрятан тоже один-единственный. У кого этот ключ, тот и станет обладателем нашего "клада". Итак, всех обладателей заветных ключиков, то есть победителей предыдущих конкурсов, я приглашаю к моему ларцу.

Обладателем "клада" становиться тот, чей ключ открыл замок ларца. Что подразумевается под "кладом", все что угодно: бутылка шампанского, суперприз вечеринки или вообще какой-нибудь прикол. Вот и все.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Пивной турнир

Конкурсно-игровая программа для вечеринки

Первый тур.

Манок "Пивной аукцион".
- Проводится аукцион рекламных пивных слоганов. Те, кто называет пивные слоганы, приглашаются принять участие в 1-ом туре. Набирается 7-10 участников.

Конкурс "Передай пиво другому".
- Набранные участники передают под музыку бутылку пива. Как только музыка останавливается, у кого в руках оказалась бутылочка - выбывает из игры. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока в конкурсе не останется 5 участников.

Конкурс "Пивные эпитеты".
- "Чтобы пиво было слаще, нахваливай его почаще". Оставшимся 5 участникам подается пиво, отхлебнув глоток из стакана, нужно произнести эпитет напитку, то есть похвалить его. Конкурс проводится на выбывание, победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

Второй тур.

Манок "Пивная мудрость".
- Ведущий называет первую часть "пивной пословицы", участники продолжают. Кто предложил свой вариант - выходит к ведущему для участия в конкурсе. Набираются 3-4 участника.
- "Пословицы" для конкурса:
" "Пейте пиво пенное -… (будет жизнь отменная");
" "Лучше пиво в руке… (чем девица вдалеке");
" "Кто любит пиво по утрам… (тот поступает мудро");
" "Пиво измеряется не в градусах… (а в литрах");
" "Ничто так не согревает душу… (как холодное пиво").

Конкурс "Пивная дегустация".
- "Рожденный пить, не пить не может". Каждому участнику конкурса подается два стакана с пивом; нужно определить, что это за пиво; темное - "Соляная пристань", светлое - "Шихан"; победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

Третий тур.

Манок "Знатоки пива".
- Ведущий задает вопросы. Авторы правильных ответов приглашаются для участия в конкурсе. Набирается 5-7 участников.
- Как называются подставки под пивные кружки? (Бирдекель).
- Как называется коллекционирование пивной атрибутики? (Бирология).
- В немецком городке Фюрберге, хранится самая большая пивная кружка, изготовленная в 1870 году. Какова ее высота? (2 метра).
- Как называется металлический пивной бочонок объемом 20, 25, 30 или 50 литров? (Кег).
- Как называется этикетка на обратной стороне бутылки, где, как правило, располагается штрих-код? (Контрэтикетка).
- Как называется головная, то есть верхняя этикетка на пивной бутылке? (Кольеретка).
- Как называется помещение, пердназначенное для приготовления солода? (Солодовня).

Конкурс "Пьем без рук".
- Участникам подается по стакану пива; необходимо выпить стакан пива без помощи рук; победитель становится участником "супер - финала".

Супер - финал.

Конкурс "Кто быстрее".
- "В жизни всегда есть место пиву". Приглашаются участники "супер - финала", победители 1, 2, 3 туров. Каждому вручается по кружке и 1,5 литровому баллона пива. Нужно выпить как можно быстрее пиво, при помощи кружки.

Конкурс "Ледяная майка"

Для экстремальных любителей пива, можно провести и такой "пивной" конкурс.

Манок "Угадай-ка".
- Какова высота пивной бутылки?
- Каков вес пивной пробки?
- Сколько литров пива умещается в одном ящике?

Задание:
- Трем участникам, пожелавшем принять участие в этом конкурсе, выдается по футболке, которые предварительно были заморожены в пиве.
- Нужно "распаковать" футболку и одеть ее на себя. Кто быстрее всех справится с заданием - победитель.

Слоганы к пиву

- "С пивом рай и в шалаше";
- "Пиво не чай, стакана не хватит";
- "Где пировать, там и пиво наливать";
- "С темным пивом в светлое завтра";
- "Здесь дух хмельной, здесь пивом пахнет";
- "Увидев пиво, не проходите мимо";
- "Поздняя пташка только встает, а ранняя пташка уже пиво пьет";
- "Лучшее средство от морщин - 8 литров пива на ночь";
- "Если пиво ты не любишь, значит, жизнь свою ты губишь".

Народная молва о пиве

- От дурного пива и люди бегают.
- Я пью квас; а увижу пиво - не пройду мимо.
- То не диво, что варят пиво.
- Пиво добро, да мало ведро.
- То не мудрено, что пиво сварено, а мудрено, что не выпито.
- Не учись пиво варить, учись солод растить.
- Есть пиво - пьем, а нет его - ждем.

----------


## malisch

ЛЮБЛЮ - НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ
Ведущий просит всех гостей, сидящих за столом, назвать что они любят и что не любят у соседа справа. Например: "У своего соседа справа я люблю ухо и не люблю плечо". После того как все называют это - ведущий просит всех поцеловать то что они любят и укусить то что они не любят. Минута бурного смеха Вам обеспечена.
Эту игру проводила , и всем понравилось, даже из-за стола не надо вставать.

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*
Игра Передай другому.
Игру можно провести как между знакомых, так и малознакомых людей, содействует общению.
Перывым делом игроки разбредаются в поисках любых маленьких вещей по квартире*или по территории отдыха*.Всё, что хозяин разрешит взять, складываеться в одну кучку.Желательно собранное проверить на предмет чистоты и разместить в *стрильных* условиях, например на столе или стуле, только не на полу. Здесь могут оказаться яблоко, апельсин,мягкая игрушка, спички, воздушный шарик,мячик, деревяшка и т.д.
Можно играть , разбившись на 2 команды *проигравшие идут за пивом*, а можно и выстроиться в один круг.
Итак, все заняли места.Надо передавать *кто быстрее* предметы по кругу, но так, чтобы не брать их руками.Кто уронит предмет или схватит руками , удаляеться безжалостно из игры. Можно помочь всем чем угодно, только не руками.
Некоторые особенности передачи предметов, которые следует выполнять обязательно.Воздушный шарик передаётся при помощи локтей,*согнуть руки в локтях*,яблоко передаётся при помощи зубов*надо его надкусить и, удерживая зубами, передать дальше*, апельси при помощи шеи *зажимаеться между подпородком и плечом*, мягкая игрушка при помощи коленок,спичка передаёться зубами* игроки беруться за спичку с разных сторон*.
Я ещё сама этот конкурс не проводила, но может кому приглянёться, и если проведёте , напишите как прошло.

----------


## sokolixa

Книга *Владислава Панфилова "Праздник и игра"*.
Здесь очень много всего.
Буду рада, если пригодится.

http://gettyfile.ru/274998/ 
http:/*************.com/files/hflon68ib 
(Залила на 2 файлообменника)

----------


## Света Д.

•	Он всю зиму в шубе спал,
Лапу бурую сосал.
А проснулся стал реветь,
Этот зверь лесной….. МЕДВЕДЬ

•	Всех зверей она хитрей,
Шубка рыжая на ней.
Пышный хвост её краса,
Этот зверь  лесной ………..ЛИСА

Летом серый,
Зимой белый
В гору бегом,
С горы кувырком………… ЗАЯЦ

В лес с ружьём пошёл,
Но добычу не нашёл,
Он под ёлочкой уснул,
Кто – то ружьё у него утянул……….ОХОТНИК

Сел цветочек на цветок,
Нектар собрал,
Прочь упорхал………..БАБОЧКИ

По лесу рыщет , еду себе ищет
Если зайца увидал, слопа его и удрал………..ВОЛК


Это загадки к "Халявочке", чтобы раздать роли

----------


## lesyanew

Игры. Конкурсы. Экспромты.

Игровой материал для конкурсных и развлекательных программ

Аукционы.

"Предмет - ассоциация"
Ведущий называет или показывает какой-либо предмет, нужно называть ассоциации, какие вызывает этот предмет. Пример: карандаш - художник, картина, пейзаж, чертеж, галерея, карикатура и т.д.

"Цвет - ассоциация"
Ведущий называет цвет, нужно вспомнить и назвать то, что этот цвет имеет.
Пример: красный - помидор, светофор, ягода, кровь, пожарная машина, мухомор и т.д.

"Буква - знаменитость"
Ведущий показывает карточку с какой-либо буквой, нужно называть фамилии знаменитостей, которые начинались бы с данной буквы.
Пример: буква "Б" - Баталов, Бунин, Блок, Бианки, Белохвостикова, Березовский и т.д.

"Под крышей дома твоего"
Дом, особняк… Каких только названий не существует для обозначения жилища. Какие обозначения "крыши над головой" можете назвать вы?
Варианты: изба, хата, вилла, дача, нора, фазенда, терем, дворец, юрта, иглу, чум и т.д.

"У разноцветного экрана"
Нужно назвать художественные фильмы, в названиях которых присутствуют какие-либо цвета.
Варианты: "Красное и черное", Белый Бим Черное Ухо", Красные дьяволята", "Калина красная" и т.д.

"Цветы и песни" Нужно вспомнить и пропеть строки из извесных песен, где упоминаются цветы.
Варианты: "Миллион, миллион, миллион алых роз…", "Ландыши, ландыши светлого мая привет…", "Маки, маки, красные маки - горькая память земли…", "Белые розы, белые розы…" и т.д.

"Воинские подразделения"
Нужно называть художественные фильмы (или литературные произведения), в названиях которых обозначаются какие-либо воинские подразделения.
Варианты: "Эскадрон гусар летучих", "Батальоны просят огня", "Сын полка", "Экипаж" и т. д.

"Готовим борщ"
Необходимо называть продукты, из которых можно приготовить борщ. Желательно, чтобы в аукционе участвовали только мужчины.
Варианты: свекла, картофель, мясо, капуста и т. д.

"Звериные фамилии"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать фамилии знаменитых и известных людей, образованных от названия зверей, птиц, рыб, насекомых.
Варианты: Евгений Лебедев, Николай Дроздов, Петр Ершов, Василий Жуковский, Николай Гоголь, Александр Лебедь, Вячеслав Зайцев и т. д.

"Все дело в шляпе"
Проводится аукцион - соревнование на знание названий головных уборов, которые только есть или были на свете.
Варианты: берет, ушанка, кепи, панама, котелок, шапокляк, цилиндр, фуражка, папаха и т. д.

"Мудрый ворон"
Необходимо называть слова, в которых встречается слог "кар" - "слово" ворона.
Варианты: макароны, картина, каравай, пекарня, картон, карбонат, карабин и т. д.

"Цифры в кино"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать кинофильмы, в названиях которых присутствуют цифры.
Варианты: "Срок первый", "Петр Первый", "Вокзал для двоих", "Три мушке тера", "Трое в лодке, не считая собаки", "Три орешка для Золушки", "Три плюс два" и т. д.

"Цифры в пословицах и поговорках"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать пословицы и поговорки, в которых встречаются цифры.
Варианты: "Семь раз отмерь, один раз отрежь", "Один в поле не воин", "Бог троицу любит", "От горшка - три вершка", "В трех соснах заблудился" и т. д.

"Цифры в сказках"
Нужно вспомнить и назвать сказки, в названиях которых встречаются цифры.
Варианты: "Три поросенка", "Белоснежка и семь гномов", "Волк и семеро козлят", "Три медведя", "Сказка о мертвой царевне и семи богатырях" и т. д.

"Цифры в песнях"
Нужно вспомнить и пропеть строки из песен, где встречаются цифры.
Варианты: "Дважды два четыре…", "Раз словечко, два словечка…", "А мне семнадцать лет…" и т. д.

"От "до" до "до"
Необходимо вспомнить и пропеть фрагмент песни, которые начинаются с названия нот.
Варианты: "Дорогой длинною…" - нота "до"; "Милая, ты услышь меня…" - нота "ми"; "Ля-ля-фа, эти ноты…" - нота "ля"; "Синий, синий иней лег на провода…" - нота "си" и т. д.

"Музыкальные города"
Необходимо вспомнить и назвать города, в названиях которых встречаются ноты.
Варианты: Уфа ("фа"), Череповец ("ре"), Усольск ("соль"), Сибай ("си"), Донецк ("до") и т. д.

"Предприниматели"
Участникам аукциона предлагается побыть предпринимателями. У каждого из них свой магазин, в котором продается только товар, начинающийся на букву "А". Что это за товар?
Варианты: автомобили, арбузы, апельсины, абажуры, альбомы, антрекоты, акции и т. д.

"От "А" до "Я"
Нужно называть слова, которые начинаются с буквы "А" и заканчиваются буквой "Я".
Варианты: акация, армия, аннотация, астрономия, агрономия, автономия, астрология и т. д.

"Рифмы"
Ведущий называет слово, например: "конфета". Участники аукциона называют слова, рифмующиеся с заданным словом.
Варианты: газета, сигарета, галета, планета, ракета, комета и т. д.

"Перевертыши"

Принцип игры "Перевертыши" заимствован мною из бывшей телеигры "Великолепная семерка". Условия очень просты: задается фраза, в которой каждое слово "перевернуто" на противоположное по значению. Нужно эту фразу отгадать. Вот несколько вариантов.

"Телепередачи"
- Доброе утро, старики! (Спокойной ночи, малыши!);
- На войне мертвецов (В мире животных);
- Крещеный век (Звездный час);
- Манекен и беспредел (Человек и закон);
- Вечерний крест (Утренняя звезда);
- Никого нет на улице (Пока все дома);
- Пещера кошмаров (Поле чудес);
- Кружок домоседов (Клуб путешественников);
- Радиожелудки (Телепузики);
- Куцый ответ (Большой вопрос);
- Коварная ночь (Добрый день);
- Заморская рулетка (Русское лото);
- Деревенька (Городок);
- Ледяная сотка (Горячая десятка);
- Для тех, кому за 60 (До 16-ти и старше);
- Ненависть после последнего вздоха (Любовь с первого взгляда).

"Сказки"
- Кикимора под арбузом (Принцесса на горошине);
- Пес в рукавицах (Кот в сапогах);
- Одетый нищий (Голый король);
- Медный цыпленок (Золотой Гусь);
- Землянка - времянка (Терем - теремок);
- Кубик - рубика (Колобок);
- Крестьянка - обезьянка (Царевна - лягушка);
- Глупый Василий (Василиса Премудрая);
- Зеленый ботинок (Красная Шапочка);
- Ржавый замочек (Золотой ключик);
- Цветочная служанка (Снежная королева);
- Серенький кустарник (Аленький цветочек);
- Усопший толстяк (Кощей Бессмертный).

"Фразы"
- Дедушка волка слегка ненавидел (Бабушка козлика очень любила);
- Вы, бойскауты, родители крестьянок! (Мы, пионеры, дети рабочих!);
- Ошибочная нога - враг зулусов (Верная рука - друг индейцев);
- Троцкий иногда мертвый (Ленин всегда живой);
- Отдельный страус чужую пустыню ругает (Всяк кулик свое болото хвалит);
- Кошка - враг обезьяны (Собака - друг человека);
- Наша псина продала-таки "Педи-гри-пал" (Ваша киска купила бы "Вискас");
- Отморозить ежа под спиной (Пригреть змею на груди).

"Кинофильмы"
- Грустные девчонки (Веселые ребята);
- Крик баранов (Молчание ягнят);
- Василий Иванович остается на работе (Иван Васильевич меняет профессию);
- Амнистированный араб (Кавказская пленница);
- Холодные ноги (Горячие головы);
- Не бойся велосипеда (Берегись автомобиля);
- В симфоническом оркестре не только мальчики (В джазе только девушки);
- Костяная нога (Бриллиантовая рука).

"Стихи"
- "Дылда-дочь от мамы смылась…" ("Крошка сын к отцу пришел…");
- "Твоя племянница заурядных подлых беззаконий…" ("Мой дядя самых честных правил…");
- "Он засовывает в узкую юбку оригиналом бесценного контейнера…" ("Я достаю из широких штанин дубликатом бесценного груза…");
- "Лежит козел не двигаясь, не дышит, но лежит…" ("Идет бычок качается, вздыхает на ходу…");
- "Пишите, сочувствуйте - он эмигрант капиталистического конфликта…" ("Читайте, завидуйте - я гражданин Советского Союза…");
- "Он в поле скрылся, слегка было жарко…" ("Я из лесу вышел, был сильный мороз…");
- "Беги, столетье, я ужасен…" ("Остановись, мгновенье, ты прекрасно…").

"Пословицы"
- Сову забывают в глаза (Осла узнают по ушам);
- С ленью достанешь птицу с дерева (Без труда не вынешь и рыбку из пруда);
- Начал развлечение - работай робко (Кончил дело - гуляй смело);
- Отдых - ягненок, на поля побежит (Работа - не волк, в лес не убежит);
- У честного человека ботинки промокают (На воре шапка горит);
- Украденной кобыле под хвост заглядывают (Даренному коню в зубы не смотрят);
- Мужик на телегу - коню тяжелее (Баба с возу - кобыле легче);
- Брезгливость пропадает когда голодают (Аппетит приходит во время еды);
- Великое безделье хуже крошечного бизнеса (Маленькое дело лучше большого безделья);
- Под единственным дураком мало трудностей (На всякого мудреца довольно простоты);
- Когда ближе к полю - меньше деревьев (Чем дальше в лес, тем больше дров);
- У собаки сплошной пост (Не все коту масленица).

"Песни"
- "Юнга, юнга, разрыдайтесь…" ("Капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь…");
- "Розовый грузовик летит, колеблется…" ("Голубой вагон бежит, качается…");
- "Торнадо ему визжало гимн: вставай, кактус, жуй-жуй…" ("Метель ей пела песенку: спи, елочка, бай-бай…");
- "За Волгой работает ходок пожилой…" ("По Дону гуляет казак молодой…");
- "Мужское горе не надо противной вдалеке…" ("Женское счастье - был бы милый рядом…");
- "Но она ненавидит холостых…" ("А я люблю женатого…");
- "Чем сидеть врагам в мрачном подземелье…" ("Чем бродить друзьям по белу свету…");
- "Волк чужой - ты мой волчонок…" ("Зайка моя - я твой зайчик…");
- "Как жаль, что никто из них, вчера не разбрелись…" ("Как здорово, что все мы здесь сегодня собрались…");
- "Потушим водою серые дни…" ("Взвейтесь кострами, синие ночи…");
- "Не дремлют отдохнувшие орудия производства…" ("Спят усталые игрушки…").

"Черный ящик"

"Черный ящик" ассоциируется с телевизионной игрой "Поле чудес", но я предлагаю провести ее по-другому. В "черный ящик" помещается приз, и тот, кто отгадает что это, становится его обладателем. Прежде чем преступить к розыгрышу ведущий дает наводящую подсказку. Вот несколько вариантов содержимого "черного ящика".

1. В черном ящике лежит то, что просит лицо, названное грубо. (Кирпич.) 

2. Это бывает на обеденном столе и на шахматной доске. (Вилка.) 

3. В черном ящике находится предмет, который роднит режиссера Тарковского и героиню пушкинской сказки. (Зеркало.) 

4. В "черном ящике" находится предмет, исполняющий те же функции, что и герой песни "Аист на крыше". (Кочан капусты.) 

5. В "черном ящике" находится предмет, в котором много предметов, общее название которых состоит из титула восточных стран и набора нецензурных слов. (Шахматы.) 

6. В "черном ящике" находится необыкновенное лакомство: оно и для глаза, оно и для уха, оно для языка, а больше всего - для ума. (Книга.) 

7. В "черном ящике" находится деталь одежды, которая свидетельствует о благополучном окончании любого дела. (Шляпа.) 

8. В "черном ящике" находятся предметы штукатурки индивидуального пользования. (Косметика.) 

9. В "черном ящике" находится ошейник, который женщина одевает добровольно. (Бусы, колье.) 

10. В "черном ящике" находится солидный хомут для солидного мужчины. (Галстук.) 

11. В "черном ящике" находится круглая сладость ребятам на радость. (Чупа-чупс.) 

12. В "черном ящике" находится уникальное средство для коррекции фигуры. (Скакалка.)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
"Винегрет" из пословиц и поговорок"

Игровик называет фразу, участникам программы нужно вспомнить пословицу, аналогичную по сути "зараженной" фразе.

1. Леди покинула фаэтон, и лошади помчались быстрее. (Баба с воза - кобыле легче.)

2. Без приложения старания награды не будет. (Без труда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда.)

3. Порою наши чувства разуму неподвластны. (Любовь зла - полюбишь и козла.) 

4. Непрерывное воспроизведение себе подобных. (Яблоко от яблони не далеко падает.) 

5. Безделье от страха. (Волков бояться - в лес не ходить.) 

6. Первый из них всегда обречен. (Первый блин всегда комом.) 

7. Материя первична, сознание вторично. (Встречают по одежке, провожают по уму.) 

8. Конфликт поколений на уровне курятника. (Яйца курицу не учат.) 

9. Так сидят только обладатели пятачков и американцы. (Посади свинью за стол, она и ноги на стол.) 

10. Если он протрезвеет, то утонет. (Пьяному море по колено.) 

11. Гусино-свиная иерархия. (Гусь свинье не товарищ.) 

12. Кошачья печаль. (Не все коту масленица.) 

13. Воспитание одноглазового. (У семи нянек дитя без глазу.) 

14. Русская национальная кухня. (Щи да каша - пища наша.) 

15. Мысли в слух в экстремальном состоянии. (Что у трезвого на уме, то у пьяного на языке.) 

16. Бесценная малютка. (Мал золотник, да дорог.) 

17. Следи за базаром. (Слово не воробей - вылетит, не поймаешь.) 

18. Улыбка от кривого зеркала. (Нечего на зеркало пенять, коли рожа крива.) 

19. Кредиторы ждать не любят. (Долг платежом красен.) 

20. Написанное не страшится колющих и режущих предметов. (Что написано пером, то не вырубишь топором.) 

21. Все пошли, и ты догоняй. (Семеро одного не ждут.) 

22. Великие дела ждут великих людей. (Большому кораблю - большое плавание.) 

23. Будней пять, а выходных - два. (Делу -время, а потехе - час.) 

24. Его Бог спонсирует. (Кто рано встает, тому Бог подает.) 

"Перевертыши".

Названия кинофильмов:

1. "Семьдесят одна вечность осени". ("Семнадцать мгновений весны".) 

2. "Оборванец с фамилией Бегемот". ("Данди по прозвищу Крокодил".) 

3. "Чепчик французской республики". ("Корона Российской империи".) 

4. "Все на улице". ("Один дома".) 

5. "Стеклянная нога". ("Бриллиантовая рука".) 

6. "Воровское ПТУ". ("Полицейская академия".) 

7. "Курсанты, назад!". ("Гардемарины, вперед!".) 

8. "Черная луна джунглей". ("Белое солнце пустыни") 

9. "Холодные головы". ("Горячие головы".) 

10. "Урюпинск улыбкам доверяет". ("Москва слезам не верит".) 

11. "Умрем после среды". ("Доживем до понедельника".) 

12. "В роке все мужчины". ("В джазе только девушки".) 

13. "Кошка под соломой". ("Собака на сене".) 

14. "Посади папу на самолет". ("Сбрось маму с поезда".) 

Строчки из песен: 

1. "Над полом его шалаша…". ("Под крышей дома моего…".) 

2. "Маляр, что малюет снег…". ("Художник, что рисует дождь…".) 

3. "Стремный зеленый носок…". ("Стильный оранжевый галстук…".) 

4. "На дереве почивала саранча…". ("В траве сидел кузнечик…".) 

5. "Прошлая ночь поражений пулями не пахнет…". ("Этот День Победы порохом пропах…".) 

6. "Полонез черной вороны…". ("Самба белого мотылька…".) 

7. "Прощай, мальчик - плейбой…" ("Здравствуй, девочка - секонд-хенд…".) 

Названия сказок: 

1. "Ведьма лубяной деревушки". ("Волшебник Изумрудного города".) 

2. "Бодрствующий уродец". ("Спящая красавица".) 

3. "Село бездельников". ("Город мастеров".) 

4. "Собака босиком". ("Кот в сапогах".) 

5. "Огромная королевна". ("Маленький принц".) 

6. "Мышкин сарай". ("Кошкин дом".) 

7. "Рак-домосед". ("Лягушка-путешественница".) 

8. "Домашние утята". ("Дикие лебеди".) 

9. "Республика прямых окон". ("Королевство кривых зеркал".) 

"Хотите - верьте, хотите - нет". 

Блеф - викторина 

1. Верите ли вы, что слово "неделя" происходит от глагола "не делать"? (Да.) 

2. Верите ли вы, что первыми часами, которыми пользовались люди, были песочные часы? (Нет, водяные.) 

3. верите ли вы, что в Древней Греции бегали люди-часы и сообщали желающим, который час? (Да.) 

4. Верите ли вы, что раньше люди носили часы на ноге? (Да, песочные.) 

5. Верите ли вы, что китайцы первыми научились определять время по расположению звезд? (Нет, египтяне.) 

6. Верите ли вы, что китайцы изобрели огненные часы? (Да.) 

7. Верите ли вы, что испанский король Карл V определял время с помощью свечи? (Да.) 

8. Верите ли вы, что в календаре одного из народов, есть месяцы с такими названиями "месяц дружбы", "месяц смены одежды", "месяц окончания дел"? (Да, в японском календаре.) 

9. Верите ли вы, что кто-нибудь, мог лично продлить год? (Да, во времена Ю. Цезаря, священник за отдельную плату мог самовольно продлить год.) 

"Бред профессора". 

Что такое "Бред профессора"? Возьмем любое крылатое высказывание, все слова заменим на наукообразные определения этих слов. В результате и получится псевдонаучный бред... бред профессора. 

1. Условием выживания биологической особи является ее перемещение по криволинейной замкнутой траектории. (Хочешь жить - умей вертеться.) 

2. Некоторые аспекты поведения человека, напоминающие таковые у определенных домашних животных в условиях нахождения последних на стеблях злаковых растений, высушенных естественным образом. (Собака на сене.) 

3. Пернатые сельскохозяйственные вредители, ранее пораженные огнестрельным оружием, способны без труда декодировать зрительные образы отдельных видов отходов мукомольного производства. (Стреляного воробья на мякине не поведешь.) 

4. Результатом самоотождествления с определенным видом мицетов является акт целенаправленного движения в изготовленную путем ручного плетения емкость. (Назвался груздем - полезай в кузов.) 

5. Торговля мелким домашним животным, расфасованным в непрозрачную тару, изготовленную из прочной материи. (Продать кота в мешке.) 

6. Стоимость доставки крупного рогатого скота значительно превышает стоимость груза. (За морем телушка полушка, да рубль перевоз.) 

7. Правильно сориентироваться в пространстве по звуку удается не каждому. (Слышал звон, да не знает, где он.) 

"Данетки". 

Что такое "данетка"? Это загадка, которая "разыгрывается" между загадывающим и отгадывающими, причем отгадывающие задают вопросы, а загадывающий отвечает на них "да", "нет" или "не имеет значения". В результате отгадывающие должны прояснить ситуацию полностью. 

1. На олимпиаде средний боксер выиграл три боя. Сначала удары были обычные, но постепенно крепчали, достигая такой силы, будто били камнем. Потом он был дисквалифицирован. (Руки обмотаны бинтом, пропитанным гипсом.) 

2. Каренина бросается под поезд, но сильные руки отталкивают ее в сторону. (Съемки кинофильма.) 

3. От тщеславия она лишилась пищи. (Басня "Ворона и лисица".) 

4. Женщина входит в комнату, закрывает дверь на ключ и начинает раздеваться. В это время гаснет свет и раздается свист. (Во время киносеанса порвалась пленка.) 

5. В марте 1945 г. в Берлине за столик кафе сел человек в форме немецкого офицера и заказал два пива. Хозяин подал пиво и сразу же позвонил в гестапо и сообщил, что в его кафе сидит американский шпион. (Человек в форме - негр.) 

6. Он был неизвестен, потом нарушил инструкцию, погиб и прославился. (Легенда об Икаре.) 

Загадки для отгадок. 

1. Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое? (Internet.) 

2. Что нельзя съесть на завтрак? (Обед и ужин.) 

3. Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы? (Лысый.) 

4. Почему шляпу носят? (Потому что она сама не ходит.) 

5. Какое слово всегда звучит неверно? (Слово "неверно".) 

6. Что можно приготовить, но нельзя съесть? (Домашнее задание, цемент.) 

7. Что все люди на Земле делают одновременно? (Живут.) 

8. Какое животное имеет шесть ног и ходит на голове? (Вошь.) 

9. Что это: сидит на окне, говорит по-французски? (Француз.) 

10. Кто ходит сидя? (Шахматист.)

----------


## lesyanew

МИСС-ЭКСПРОМТ-ШОУ

или как из ничего сделать шляпку, салат и трагедию

Сценарий конкурсной игровой программы

Предисловие

Ведущий. Если о женщине говорит весь мир, это значит, что она - кинозвезда. Если о женщине говорит вся страна, значит она - жена президента. Если о женщине говорит весь город, значит она - владелица салона красоты. Если о женщине говоришь ты, значит она - твоя любимая, единственная и неповторимая.
Рад приветствовать всех вас, дорогие друзья! Да простят меня присутствующие здесь мужчины, но речь пойдет о женщинах. Недаром один мудрый философ сказал: "О женщинах всегда найдётся сказать что-нибудь новое, пока хоть одна из них останется на земном шаре". И он был прав, не зря о женщине так много песен сложено...
Звучит музыка. Ведущий поет.

Песенка-посвящение "Самым-самым…"

Милые, славные, добрые, симпатичные,
И практичные, к тому же весьма.
Ваши капризы, улыбки, ваше величие
До неприличия нас сводят с ума.
Припев: Нам без вас - никак,
Это же не пустяк,
Говорю это вам 
Откровенно!
Мы без вас - ничто,
Каждый знает, что
Жить без женщин нельзя 
Несомненно!
Умные, строгие, властные, очень разные,
Но прекрасные, вы все, как одна.
Нас подчинять научились просто классно вы,
Вот и царствуете над нами всегда!
Припев. (Тот же.)

Ведущий. Друзья, один умный итальянец, Витторио Де Сика, как-то заметил, что "из ничего женщина может сделать шляпку, салат и трагедию". 
Насколько данное изречение справедливо?.. Сегодня нам представиться прекрасная возможность в этом удостовериться.

Игровой эпизод "Шляпка"

Ведущий. Итак, шляпка! Как сказал Карл Лагерфельд - руководитель модельного дома "Коко Шанель": "Немного шляпки, немного перьев - и женщина превращается в загадочную незнакомку".
Что значит в жизни женщины шляпка... Видимо многое, если этому модному атрибуту одежды придается столь важное значение.
Встретились как-то две подруги. Одна из них восклицает: "Ах! Какая очаровательная у тебя шляпка! Дорого стоит?" "Очень дорого: одна истерика, две разбитые вазы и почти весь столовый сервиз…" - отвечает ей другая.

Манок "Шляпный аукцион"

Ведущий. Милые дамы, вспомните и назовите произведения, кинофильмы, в названиях которых встречаются головные уборы.
Участницы называют свои варианты. Например: "Соломенная шляпка", "Живая шляпа", "Красная шапочка", "Сомбреро", "Шляпа волшебника" и др. Посредством игрового шляпного аукциона определяются три участницы первого конкурса.

Конкурс "Надежная крыша"

Ведущий. Позволю себе некие вольности, и предположу, что же такое шляпа?... Шляпа - это своеобразная крыша над головой. И эта крыша должна быть не только изящной, но и надежной. (К участницам конкурса.) Выберете из числа присутствующих надежного на ваш взгляд мужчину.
Участницы делают выбор.

Ведущий. Если считать, что шляпа - крыша, а крыша - это защита. А защита - это надежный защитник, то есть мужчина. Их, своих защитников на данный момент, вы и выбрали. Сейчас вашим надежным "крышам" мы предадим изящества…
Выбранным мужчинам вручаются колпачки. Это обычные блестящие клоунские колпачки, на острие конуса которых скотчем прикреплены швейные булавки. Игроков об этом необходимо предупредить, чтобы они соблюдали осторожность и не поранились.

Ведущий. Итак, напоминаю ассоциативную логическую цепочку. Шляпа - это крыша. Крыша - это защита. А защита - это мужчина. К тому же шляпка женщины должна быть не только изящной, но и надежной. Изящество, как видите, на лицо... А надежность им придется продемонстрировать. Как? Очень просто. Одеваем колпачки, только очень аккуратно, так как они снабжены колющими конусами… Не для утонченности, а для надежности.
Девушкам я вручаю по воздушному шарику...
Девушкам вручаются воздушные шарики. 

Ведущий. (Обращается к девушкам-участницам.) По моему сигналу, вы подкидываете шарик над собой как можно выше. 
(Далее обращается к участникам-мужчинам.) Вы же стараетесь встать на защиту своей напарницы, то есть предостеречь ее оттого, что может пасть ей на голову. А значит, вам необходимо приловчиться так, чтобы шарик упал на острие колпачка. Но данного не достаточно. Победа засчитывается тому, чей шарик рванет первым. При этом нельзя помогать ни руками, ни другими частями тела. Можно лишь перемещаться, приседать и подставлять свою "кровлю" под падающий на барышню невесомый предмет.
Проводиться конкурс. Девушки подбрасывают шарики, а мужчины должны лопнуть воздушный шар о конус колпака.
Определяются победители. Вручение призов. Ведущий благодарит за участие в конкурсе. Все игроки проходят на свои места.

Игровой эпизод "Салат"

Ведущий. Дорогие друзья, мы убедились, что из "ничего" женщина, действительно может сделать шляпку, весьма оригинальную и надежную, но не без помощи мужчин. А вот как вы сумеете из "ничего" приготовить салат, мы узнаем благодаря следующему конкурсу.
Не могу ведать, что имел ввиду итальянский актер и режиссер, утверждая тот факт, что женщина из "ничего" может сотворить и салат. Может быть отсутствие необходимых продуктов. А может просто неумение их готовить... Но сегодня, когда многие из них, женщин, удручают себя многочисленными диетами, это утверждение как никогда на руку. Приготовила салат из ничего, затем это ничего отведала, и никаких калорий и соответственно ненужных килограммов.

Игровой манок "Фруктово-ягодные песни"

Ведущий. Милые дамы, предлагаю вам вспомнить "фруктово-ягодные" песни, то есть строки из песен, в которых встречается упоминание ягод и фруктов.

Участницы из зала называют строки песен, в которых упоминаются ягоды и фрукты. Например: "Расцветали яблоки и груши...", "Ягода-малина нас к себе манила...", "Яблоки на снегу...", "Кони в яблоках, кони белые...", "Эх яблочко, да на тарелочке..." и т.д. По итогам игрового манка определяются три участницы.

Ведущий. Спасибо вам за участие в нашей программе, начнем со знакомства с вами...
Участницы второго конкурса называют свои имена.

Конкурс "Рубим капусту"

Ведущий. Начинаем второй конкурс. Данное задание не будет состязанием в кулинарном искусстве. "Салат", если верить словарям, это "смесь различных компонентов". Одним из популярных продуктов для полезного салата, является капуста. Для нашего "конкурсного салата" необходимо нарубить капусту.
Внимание. В моем мешочке смесь "капусты" с "не капустой". Что мы называем капустой, не относящейся к огородному овощу?.. Зрители из зала называют свои варианты. Правильный ответ - денежные купюры. 

Ведущий. Действительно, иногда денежные купюры мы именуем "капустой". В мешочке, который находиться у меня в руках, находятся денежные купюры и чистые листочки бумаги. Задача проста как никогда. Нужно как можно больше "нарубить капусты". Не глядя в мой "кошелек", вы по очереди вынимаете по одному листочку. К каждой из вас я подойду трижды. Чем больше вы вынете реальных денег, тем больше у вас шансов на победу в этом конкурсе. То есть, у кого соберется самый "дорогой салат", та и победительница... Из мешочка участницы вынимают, не глядя по одной купюре. Вместе с купюрами в мешочке лежат простые бумажки, по размеру купюр. По очереди ведущий подходит к каждой девушки три раза. Кто больше "нарубит капусты", т.е. достанет денег, та и является победительницей. Если после третьей "рубки", победительница не определилась, нужно повторить попытку еще раз, пока у кого-то из участниц не окажется на руках большая денежная сумма.
Победительнице вручается приз. Ведущий благодарит всех за участие и приглашает пройти на свои места в зале. 

Игровой эпизод "Трагедия" 

Ведущий. Мы продолжаем нашу программу. Великий Шекспир сказал: Весь мир - театр. В нем женщины, мужчины - все актеры". И сейчас у всех на глазах развернется спектакль. Как из "ничего" можно сделать трагедию?.. Это как вы понимаете, третье утверждение умного итальянца, и третье конкурсное задание. 

Манок "Трагическое начало" 

Ведущий. Милые дамы, вы близки к "триединой итальянской истине" о уже известных вам шляпке, салате и... Что касается "трагедии", здесь сомневаться не приходиться. Сомневаться не доводиться мужчинам. Надеюсь, вы не подведете, аргументируете, что и это вам по плечу. Для "трагического" начала вопрос. Назовите причины, из-за которых женщина может своему благоверному устроить трагедию, т.е. скандал. Ведущий проводит экспресс-опрос, благодаря которому определяются три участницы. Называемые причины могут такими: задержался на работе, пришел выпивший, не принес денег в день зарплаты и т.д. 

Конкурс "Найди платочек" 

Ведущий. Несмотря на всю трагедийность будущего задания, представьтесь, пожалуйста. Участницы конкурса сообщают, как их звать-величать. 

Ведущий. Упомянутый мною классик трагедий Вильям Шекспир, рассказал всему миру историю Отелло и Дездемонны. Уважаемые участницы, выберите своего "Отелло" в зале, не опасайтесь, наша "развязка" ничего общего не имеет с исходом шекспировской трагедии. Участницы конкурса делают свой выбор, приглашают для участия в конкурсе помощников среди мужчин. 

Ведущий. Как это не печально, но камнем преткновения в отношениях известных шекспировских персонажей явился обычный носовой платок. Он также сыграет важную роль в этом конкурсе. Правда, мы поменяем ролевую нагрузку для наших участников… Мужчины, я вам вручаю по платочку, который вам необходимо спрятать в своей одежде, в тайне от женщин. Мужчины прячут у себя платочек. Женщины в это время направляют свой взор в другую сторону, то есть они не должны видеть куда "последователи Отелло" прячут платочки. 

Ведущий. Милые дамы, внимательно посмотрите в глаза своим избранникам... Может их глаза смогут вас направить на верный путь. Путь к злополучному платочку... Вы можете сказать, куда ваш "Отелло" мог спрятать платок?.. Участницы высказывают свои предположения. Если попытка не увенчалась успехом, конкурс имеет дальнейшее развитие. 

Ведущий. (К участницам.) Теперь вам предоставляется возможность приложить руки к мужскому телу... Но никаких вольностей, пожалуйста. Вам можно только слегка прикоснуться к одежде, что надета на "жертв" будущей трагедии. Кто первой обнаружит искомый объект ревности, та и выиграет этот конкурс. Участницы на ощупь должны обнаружить платочек. Как только кем-то будет найден платочек, конкурс заканчивается. Победительнице вручается приз. Ведущий благодарит всех за участие и помощь в конкурсе, приглашает пройти в зал на свои места. 

Финальный конкурс "Слабо?" 

Ведущий. "Сила женщины в ее слабости". Тоже известный афоризм, и с этим вряд ли можно поспорить. Всех победительниц трех конкурсов я приглашаю на игровой финал.
Приглашаются три победительницы предыдущих конкурсов. 

Ведущий. Финальный конкурс так и называется - "Слабо?". По очереди вы говорите о том, что можете сделать в нашем зале. Если ваши соперницы не смогут этого повторить, вы становитесь абсолютной победительницей программы. Например. Я могу сделать ласточку… (Показывает "ласточку".) А вам - слабо?.. Если ваши соперницы смогут повторить это, значит, состязание продолжается. 

Проводиться конкурс "Слабо?". Каждая конкурсантка сообщает о какой-то своей возможности или способности и демонстрирует это. Если две другие участницы смогут это повторить, конкурс продолжается. Определяется победительница. Ей вручается главный приз программы. 

Послесловие 

Ведущий. Антуану де Сент-Экзюпери принадлежат великолепные слова: "Женщина - самая явная живая плоть, которая излучает самый нежный свет".
Каждая женщина по-своему бесценна. Каждой женщине дано высокое предназначение на земле - быть женой, матерью, хранительницей очага, но самое главное - быть женщиной. Она несет с собою мир, добро, ласку, нежность, любовь, заботу и терпимость. Она растит детей, она согревает теплом любви, она вдохновляет.
Так будем же любить, уважать и поклоняться женщине и вернем ей высокое ощущение собственной ценности. 

Пусть день твой будет солнечным, прекрасным,
И розами твой будет устлан путь.
И каждый вечер - звездным, чистым, ясным.
О женщина, всегда счастливой будь!
Когда играя первозданной силой,
Творила этот мир природа-мать,
Она в тебе, о женщина, вместила
Всю красоту твою и благодать.
В тебе порыв грозы, зари сиянье,
Великолепье гор и норов рек,
Отрада глаз, души очарованье,
Тобою вечны мир и человек.

----------

mamylia (20.02.2022)

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> Страсть по кладу
> 
> Для ее проведения вам понадобятся красочные пакеты с буквами К, Л, А, Д. В них помещаются разыгрываемые призы. А также большой ларец с замком и семь ключей, из которых только один подходит к замку. Понадобиться табличка или плакат с надписью "КЛАДОИСКАТЕЛЬ". Игра может проводиться как на индивидуальное "первенство", так и для команд или столиков. В течение игры разыгрываются все ключи, чей ключ подойдет к замку, тот и становится обладателем содержимого ларца - главного приза игры.
> 
> Вступление.
> 
> Ведущий. Да, были времена романтиков и приключений:
> Погони, схватки, звон монет...
> Но все ж, осталось злачное влеченье,
> ...


ой:redface:вы тоже были на семинаре в Челябинске :Aga:

----------


## Света Д.

ФАНТЫ

( звучит быстрая музыка, пока она звучит передаётся мячик из рук в руки, предупреждаю, что не бросаем во избежание битья посуды, как только музыка замолчала, тот у кого остался шарик в руках, выходит и выполняет задание. Естественно задание подбираю под человека. Можно на юбилей, можно на свадьбу. Предисловие : дарим творческие подарки.

В честь молодожёнов…
Я пару строчек дифирамба пропою.
Сначала рюмку водки выпью,
Потом их нежно обниму.

Люблю я пару молодую,
Она прекрасна и чиста.
В их честь сейчас же я станцую.
Задорный танец ЖИВОТА.

И от невесты я в восторге –
Могу я аж пустить слезу.
В её честь  как Василий Тёркин,
Я вам ЧАСТУШКУ пропою.

Чтоб пара молодая нужды не знала,
ВАЛЮТА ей б не помешала.

А мне ребята наказали,
Чтоб хохотала тут толпа,
Сейчас ты выйдешь в центр зала,
Станцуешь танец у ШЕСТА.

Спойте милым АЛЕЛУЙЯ
Разгони ж ты их тоску.
Невесту в ушко поцелуешь 
И прокричишь КУКАРЕКУ!

Сейчас ты более удачно 
Ребятам сделаешь добро,
На стуле им СТИШОК расскажешь,
Чтоб было очень весело!

Сейчас я в центр зала выйду,
И поклянусь сейчас я в том,
Что номер мой никто не видел,
И стану я БЕЛЫМ ОРЛОМ ! - прокрутится вокруг себя на одной ноге, встать в позу "ласточки" и сказать " Я БЕЛЫЙ ОРЁЛ, ИДУ НА ПОСАДКУ, ПОСАДКУ ДАВАЙ"
……………………………………………………………
Что бы все не говорили,
Вы им не помешаете
Ты красиво загарцуешь
По залу на воздушном шарике

Мячик синенький красивый,
Судьбу покажет вам правдиво.
Ждёт тебя любовь и слава….
Поцелуй всех женщин ( мужчин) в зале.

 У ивы скромный лист и мелкий,
Отвлекись ты от тарелки!
Ты Аллочку – Кристинк маму – 
Изобрази под фонограмму.

А ты дружок не тормози,
Нам свинью изобрази.

Ну – кА милый дружочек,
Ты присядь в уголочек,
Не грусти, не рыдай
А немножечко полай!

Пусть ты испытывя муку, 
разнообразие внесёшь.
Невесту ( юбиляра) поцелуешь в щёку
и свой тост произнесёшь.

Друзья, если есть ещё интересные задания для игры,пишите, огромное спасибо заранее.

----------


## optimistka17

> Друзья, если есть ещё интересные задания для игры,пишите, огромное спасибо заранее.


Я уже помещала эти задания.. Просто повторюсь.
Какая радость , постарайся же в срок.,
Взобравшись на стул, прочитать нам стишок!

Как настоящий джигит, собирайте друзей
Лезгинку исполните нам поскорей !

Взгляните налево, а после направо,-
Соседа целовать имеете вы право!

Соседа, соседку зовите сейчас
У вас лишь минута , а вовсе не час.
Звездный миг для вас сейчас настал,-
Покажите как Ромео Джульетту обнимал

Пальцами нос ненедолго зажмите
Исполните песню ту, что хотите...

Украдкой не смотрите вы в окно,-
Исполните песню. "А нам все равно"
Гостям предложите вам помогать
И действия в песне все показать

Мечтаете вы показать здесь стриптиз?-
Тогда несомненно получите приз..
Возле шеста живого размяться
За страстный танец вам точно воздастся.

Может и немного вы сегодня пили
Надеемся, что славно закусили
Походкой пьяницы здесь вы пройдите...
Зрителей игрою убедите...

Размять сегодня легкие вы получили шанс
Аплодисменты зрителей,-лишь маленький аванс 
Перчатки (шарики)Надуйте до тех пор, 
Пока их взрыв не огласит простор


Роль скульптора отведена для вас 
"Рабочего с колхозницей" создайте вы сейчас
А кто вам в этом будет помогать,
Вам доведется самому решать

"Мы с Мухтаром на границе",
Это новая страница
А для творчества,-простор
И отбросим разговор

Вы удостоены особой чести,-
Поцелуйте руку невесте!!!

Как ходит модель,-известно лишь вам
Отбросьте смущенье и покажите нам...

ИЗОБРАЗИ НАМ ПЛАЧЬ МЛАДЕНЦА
И ПОЛУЧИШЬ ПОЛОТЕНЦЕ



ВОТ ТЕБЕ БУТЫЛКА ВОДКИ
ТОЛЬКО САМ ЕЕ НЕ ПЕЙ
А ГУСИННОЮ ПОХОДКОЙ 
ИДИ И ВСЕМ ГОСТЯМ РАЗЛЕЙ

СПОЙ НАМ ПЕСНЮ ПРО ЛЮБОВЬ
И ПОЛУЧИШЬ ТЫ МОРКОВЬ

НЕ ПЕЧАЛЬСЯ, НЕ ГОРЮЙ,
ВСТАНЬ,- СОСЕДА ПОЦЕЛУЙ

ПО ЗАЛУ ПРОБЕГИСЬ СКОРЕЙ
КАК ТРОЙКА РЕЗВЫХ ЛОШАДЕЙ
ЧТОБ ВЫГЛЯДЕЛО ЭТО КЛАССНО
БЕРИ С СОБОЙ ДВОИХ ДРУЗЕЙ

----------


## orhideya

optimistka  спосибо  за  задания  классные,  у  меня  к  тебе  просьба   вы  не  можете  мне  помочь  у  меня  родная  сестра  выходит  замуж  в  июле   17-18    я  хотела  бы  вас  попросить  можете  ли  вы  мне  сочинить  кокое  нибудь  поздравление    хочу  поздравить  как  нибудь  по  особенному   ( молодых  зовут  Галя  и  Валера) помогите  пожалуйста    заранее  блогодарна.

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

По просьбам трудящихся.
Песня Пугачевой. Говорю, мол сейчас будем снимать клип на песню. Нужна Алла Борисовна на роль звезды. Выходит, в руки микрофон, (он на запись, для уже след. конкурса-розыгрыша, писал про него, чтоб можно обьеденить) Уровень микрофона небольшой, чтоб слышно малость в зале было. Спецом 2-х пацанов на подтанцовку к "Звезде" Вызываем Парня, на роль Короля Луи второго., корону на голову.
Короче всем форумом давайте вспомним песню Короли.
Жил-да был один король. Вот он:
Звался он Луи второй....но песня не о нем а о любви...
[IMG]http://*********ru/548208.jpg[/IMG]
В те времена жила, красавица одна у стен дворца она пасла гусей.
Выбираю красавицу, пару- тройку гусей, хлыст, веник, швабру и т.д. в руки и пошла пасти...Гусям иногда ласты на ноги....
[IMG]http://*********ru/538992.jpg[/IMG]
Дальше король поет я женюсь, я женюсь луи сказал...
[IMG]http://*********ru/554352.jpg[/IMG]
сбежались соседи короли (фото нет), скандал и т.д.
Дальше и под венец Луи пошел совсем с другой...
[IMG]http://*********ru/531824.jpg[/IMG]
Ну а если б видел кто, портрет принцессы той, не стал-бы он завидовать Луи....
[IMG]http://*********ru/584051.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/583027.jpg[/IMG]
Все могут короли и т.д. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/574835.jpg[/IMG]
Короче сбоев не было, правильно подаем и реакция всегда и у участников и у гостей СУПЕР!!! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/580979.jpg[/IMG]
Просят повторить на последующих вечерах иногда специально, для других гостей. P.S. Мою физиономию можно увидеть однако и аппаратуру на ЗП, кто не видел раньше.....
А теперь когда выбрали участников, король не знает, просто сидит, подставной потихой обьясняешь, что во время песни нужно одеть маску и сверху фату, запускаю песню, мотор, камера, съемка, Пугачева, подтанцовка, гуси в ластах пошли, красавица пасет, король орет я женюсь, скандал, запасные короли, и на колени ему в последний момент сажаешь подставу, фату долой, иногда и сам король по настоящему пугается и орет. Потом на руки и в опочивальню. Короче, все как в песне... Правда у меня спустя час- другой еще из этого конкурса розыгрыш вытекает. Но это уже совсем другая история.....

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Но это уже совсем другая история.....


Спасибо, Юрочка. Я хотя тоже люблю такие клипы, но на эту песню не делала. Попробую.
А вот мой любимый клип - это Как хотела меня мать. Всегда на ура.
А другую историю я бы на сон грядущий от тебя послушала. Ну шепни на ушко пожалуйста.

----------


## КартинкаИр

ЮРА! Большое спасибо Вам за фотоотчет. Сейчас такое ощущуние, что сама там побывала. Очень весело и прикольно.
Вы професионал. Так держать!

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Дорогие друзья. 
Я предлагаю вашему вниманию еще одну веселую анкету для взрослых.
Возьмите листок А4. 
На котором, «составители анкеты» должны на верху написать - 4 буквы. С, Д, Р, Л или П. 

Расшифрую аббревиатуру этих букв:
С – Какой я в семье.
Д – Какой я дома.
Р – Какой я на работе или в работе.
Л - Какой я в любви.
Эта буква «П» только для близких, знакомых, друзей. 
Потому что не все могут оценить этот прикол или юмор. 
П – Какой я в постели.  

ТЕКСТ: 
Дорогие друзья, напишите, пожалуйста, вверху листочка 4 буквы. Я даю вам буквы С, Д, Р, и эЛ. 
Буквы вы можете записать в любом порядке, можете первую букву написать и Д, и Р, и любую другую. 
В общем, перемешайте их, как кому нравится. Ставьте их в любой последовательности. 
Не забудьте еще на этом листочке поставить свое имя.
Где ни будь в углу, например или на обратной стороне листка. 
Что бы мы могли узнать, кто заполнял эту анкету.
Теперь я прошу слева, в колонку написать цифры 1, 2, 3, 4.

Выглядеть должно это примерно так:
_____________________________________________________________________

Надежда


Л, Р, Д, С


1    Как хотела меня мать да за шостого отдать 
да тот шостый, не живой не мертвый,
Ой не отдай меня мать.

2    Легко на сердце от песни веселой, она скучать не дает никогда,
     И любят песню деревни и села, и любят песню большие города.

3    Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина
      Головой, склоняясь до самого тына.

4    Дай голубчик расскажу, дай на ручку взгляну,
Я и правды не скажу, но и врать не стану.
На руке три лини, лепестками лилии.
Это ты, а это я, а это здесь судьба твоя.


1    Хватит крутиться! Утрой себе праздник.
2    Не уверен - не обгоняй!
3    Наплевать. 
4…Красота – страшная сила!


1   Семеро одного не ждут.
2    Не мечите бисер пред свиньями.
3   Работа не волк, в лес не убежит.
4   В семь не без урода.


1   Динозавр
2    Попугай
3   Морская звезда
4   Клоп
________________________________________________________________________________________
Что означают буквы, вы вначале не говорите, расшифруете тогда, когда будете зачитывать текст.
Текст советую читать только после третьей рюмки, на трезвую голову она не очень воспринимается.
Но если вы опытный ведущий и у вас хорошо подвешен язык. То вперед.

И так, для чего нужно, что бы «составители анкеты» ставили буквы в разном порядке?
Для того, что бы Вы могли озвучить, что «составитель анкеты» ставит по жизни на первое, второе, третье и четвертое место.
По моей анкете получается, что я ставлю на первое место – Любовь.
На втором месте по важности у меня – Работа.
На третье место я ставлю – Дом.
Ну а четвертое место у меня занимает – Семья.

Продолжаем составление анкеты - 2 этап.
ТЕКСТ: 
Теперь дорогие друзья, прошу вас вспомнить ваши любимые песни.
Ну что вы часто поете в ванной? Что вы часто мурлычете себе под нос?
И теперь прошу вас в первую колонку цифр, радом с каждой циферкой написать – пару тройку строчек из песни. Из ваших любимых песен. Это могут быть строчки из припева, или любого другого куплета.

Например:
1    Как хотела меня мать да за шостого отдать 
да тот шостый, не живой не мертвый,
Ой не отдай меня мать.

2    Легко на сердце от песни веселой, она скучать не дает никогда,
     И любят песню деревни и села, и любят песню большие города.

3    Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина
      Головой, склоняясь до самого тына.

4    Дай голубчик расскажу, дай на ручку взгляну,
Я и правды не скажу, но и врать не стану.
На руке три лини, лепестками лилии.
Это ты, а это я, а это здесь судьба твоя.

Следующий этап:
ТЕКСТ: 
Напротив, следующих цифр. Мы с вами запишем. Все предложения связанные с крылатыми фразами,
лозунгами, то - что вы часто любите повторять, мы часто называем их словами или фразами «паразитами» Бывает, прицепится к вам такая фраза, что даже не знаешь, как от нее избавиться.
Или можно вспомнить нашу так любимую и ненавистную рекламу.

Например:
1    Хватит крутиться! Устрой себе праздник.
     (из рекламы)
2    Не уверен - не обгоняй!
3    Наплевать. 
(Это слово из тех, которые мы называем - «слова паразиты» 
Это слово, одно время, я часто повторяла, что часто раздражала моих друзей)
4…Красота – страшная сила!
(Где- то, я уже это слышала, так пришло в голову)

Следующий этап, от ведущего требует знание - пословиц, поговорок и скороговорок. 
ТЕКСТ: 
А теперь дорогие мои вспомните, пожалуйста - пословицы, поговорки и скороговорки.
Не пугайтесь вы так, я вам обязательно помогу и напомню вам некоторые их них.
(произносить надо это быстро)
СКОРОГОВОРКИ:
Шла Саша по шоссе и сосала сушку.
Бык - тупогуб, тупогубенький бычок, у быка бела губа была тупа. 
Тридцать три корабля лавировали, лавировали, да так и не вылавировали.
Рапортовал да не дорапортовал, стал дорапортовывать, и за ропортовался.
И т.д.

ПОСЛОВИЦЫ:
Береженного - бог бережет.
Без труда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда.
Будьте как дома, но не забывайте, что вы в гостях.
В семье не без урода.
В тесноте, да не в обиде.
В тихом омуте черти водятся.
Взявшись за гуж, не говори, что не дюж.
Видит око, да зуб неймет.
Волки сыты и овцы целы.
Волков боятся в лес не ходить.
Один за всех, и все за одного.
Гусь свинье не товарищ.
Работа не волк, в лес не убежит.
Семь раз отмерь один раз отрежь.
Скучен день до вечера, коли делать нечего.
Семеро одного не ждут.
Сделал дело, гуляй смело.
И т.д.

Например:
1   Семеро одного не ждут.
2    Не мечите бисер пред свиньями.
3   Работа не волк, в лес не убежит.
4   В семь не без урода.

И последний этап:
ТЕКСТ:
Наша анкета подходит к завершению. 
И вам остается первое - написать животных, которые ходят по земле.
Второе - парящих и летающих по воздуху.
Третье - обитающих и плавающих в воде.
И четвертое, последнее это мерзкие, маленькие и большие «гады», клопы и букашки, разные там таракашки, змеи и пауки, всякие слизняки.

Например:
1   Динозавр
2    Попугай
3   Морская звезда
4   Клоп.

И так после третьей рюмки мы решили зачитать анкету посмотрим, что у меня получалось?
ТЕКСТ:
Надежда. По приветствуем Надежду, дорогие друзья. И сейчас мы всё, всё о ней узнаем. 
Кстати вы хорошо ее знаете? Нет, так познакомимся!
Надежда мой компас земной, ставит на первое место…. 
Простите я не сказала что означают эти буквы С, Д, Р, П или Л.
С – Какие мы в семье.
Д – Какие мы дома.
Р – Какие мы в работе.
Л – Какие мы в любви или в пастели.

И так Надежда волнуется, прошу дробь. 
(Все ладошками быстро стучат по столу)
Надежда на первое место ставит любовь.
На второе место поставила работу. Я так понимаю любовь и работа не разделимы.
На третьем месте у нее дом. 
И на последнее место она поставила семью. Да, на семью, нас уже не хватает порой.
Хотя кто-то может со мной и поспорить. 
Но здесь находятся те, кто всё всегда успевает, и на все всегда хватает и сил и времени  и семья в порядке, и дом в отличном состоянии, и на работе пашешь как трактор, и на любовь всегда есть минуточка.
Так посмотрим, что душа наша Наденька поет. 
Когда в сердце любовь цветет:
Как хотела меня мать да за шостого отдать 
Да тот шостый, не живой не мертвый,
Ой не отдай меня мать.
(Да, тупик не знаю даже как комментировать. 
В таких случаях я быстро перехожу к следующему пункту.)

ТЕКСТ:
Так, так, а в роботе то какова?
Легко на сердце от песни веселой, она скучать не дает никогда,
И любят песню деревни и села, и любят песню большие города.
Я так понимаю что легко и весело рядом с вами, и ни кто и ни когда не соскучиться с вами.
И любят вас в деревнях и селах и любят вас и в городах.
Завидую. Прошу прощения, а какая у вас профессия?

ТЕКСТ:
Текс, текс, а что у нас дома происходит?
Что стоишь, качаясь, тонкая рябина,
Головой, склоняясь до самого тына.
(без комментариев - уже устала, придумывайте, и додумывайте сами.)

Писать это всегда сложно, а проводить легко. 
Тем более это занимает гостей, когда они только пришли в гости.
Я провожу анкету на юбилеях, всегда зачитываем анкету юбиляра. 
Которую, вы сами понимаете, готовим с юбиляром при встречи по обсуждению юбилея.
Так же на свадьбах анкета заполняется на молодых заранее, при встречи и обсуждении проведения свадьбы.
Хорошо анкета проходит в маленьких компаниях до 10 человек. На девичниках, на мальчишниках.

Для примера, я хочу вам рассказать о давнишнем мероприятии, который проводился в одном коллективе, и я попросила директора этого учреждения заполнить анкету и порадовать своих сотрудников. Идет мероприятие, и через какое то время думаю пора читать анкету.
Я спрашиваю сотрудников, а хорошо они знают своего начальника?
И начинаю читать анкету, все идет хорошо, сидят сотрудники улыбаются, поддакивают, иногда комментируют. И тут наступает момент, когда я стала читать о животных. И оказалась, Что руководитель в работе или на работе – СВИНЬЯ. Секунда тишины, вижу, как некоторые давят в себе смешок, а посмеяться не могут. Начальник, все-таки. 
Я по-моему тогда сказала так: А что вы думаете - свинья никогда не гадит там, где она ест. (Чувствую, что не туда меня несёт. А ситуация ещё напряжённая. Я по моему, больше никогда не имела, большего успеха по рассказу анекдота) 
ТЕКСТ:
К тому анекдот! Однажды свинья с рыбой поспорили. Рыба, увидев свинью, валящуюся в грязи на берегу, сказала: Ой - свинья, какая же ты грязная, вонючая и мухи вокруг тебя. И питаешься ты объедками. Вот толи дела я, вся такая чистая, сверкающая и плаваю я только в чистой воде. 
На что свинья ответила рыбе: Подумаешь! За то когда тебя едят - ОПЛЕВЫВАЮТСЯ, а когда меня только ПАЛЬЧИКИ ОБЛИЗЫВАЮТ! 
(Сколько было смеха за то, еле угамонились)
Вот тогда я поняла, как хорошо к месту вставить анекдот.
Хотя меня анекдот однажды выручил еще раз. Много лет тому назад я отдыхал в санатории.
Прекрасное место, перезнакомились со всеми, отдохнули замечательно. 
Пришла пора уезжать, но что-то с утра не заладилось. Во первых, мы опоздали на автобус который вёз на станцию. Хорошо помогли мужчины, они на личном транспорте нас привезли на станцию. Покупает билет, а нам говорят, что электричка опаздывает на час.  Мы сумели занять себя и два часа пролетели быстро. Наконец садимся в электричку, отправляемся, но не тут то было. Этот поезд едет, едет, остановится. Опять едет, едет, остановится. Потом вообще попросили нас из электрички выйти, оказалась, последние три вагона ехали на тормозах, заклинило колодки. В конце концов, через час нас попросили снова садится в вагоны. Проходим, садимся, отъезжаем. А народ с юмором оказался, давай над нами прикалываться, мол - вот вы в санатории отдыхали, так там поди нагрешили, вот из за вас и не едет поезд.
А со мной была моя младшая дочь, года 4 ей тогда было. Так я не выдержала этих приколов. 
Встала и рассказала всему вагону анекдот. 
Однажды одной даме живущей греховной жизнью гадалка нагадала, что та погибнет от воды. 
Та, пить боится - вдруг захлебнется, мыться боится - вдруг поскользнется. 
Но однажды она выигрывает в лотерею - кругосветное путешествие. 
При чем все бесплатно, лайнер шикарный, но плыть, правда - надо по марям, океанам. Что делать?
Думала она думала и решила что из-за неё одной «Б» бог не станет топить целый корабль.
Вот она уже и на корабле всё отлично, всё шикарно, но главное всё бесплатно. И стала она знакомиться с пассажирами, и оказалось что всем, как-то путевки достались даром. Кому-то друзья подарили. Кому-то презент сделали. Отдыхают значит, наслаждаются, а тут ночью, шторм и стала эта посудина тонуть. Дама эта, на палубе - бух на колени и давай молится: - Господи, почему из-за меня одной «Б» ты решил потопить целый корабль?
А Бог из-за облаков выглядывает и говорит: - Я вас «б - - - -й» - 5 лет на один корабль собирал!
   Вот так! За то потом мы до самой конечной остановки ехали молча, то есть пассажиры больше над нами не прикалывались. 
Как, оказывается, полезно знать анекдоты. 
Успехов вам друзья. Наш корабль под названием жизнь - непотопляем!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Гвиола

Ребята,а у меня прикольный случай во время игры "Яблоко до подбородка" вышел.Суть:
яблоко зажимается животами партнеров и они вращательными движениями тел,под музыку должны докатить его до подбородка.И вот у одной пары(очень колоритной;дама с пышными формами и кавалер не хуже) яблоко застряло в груди дамы.И как они не корячились...ну не хотело яблоко оттуда вылезать!
Конкурс закончился,я назвала и наградила победителей.Праздник продолжается.Через некоторое время я замечаю,что эта пара стоит в стороне.Оказывается,после конкурса они отошли в сторонку и всё пытались докатить яблоко!Через сорок минут у них это получилось и от громкого крика "УУУРРРААА!!! содрогнулись все.

----------


## КартинкаИр

Игра-знакомство для гостей. 
Аплодисменты дружно дамам, Что жениху с невестой -мамы! 
Гости аплодируют. Далее это действие повторяется после каждых двух строк. 
Пусть встанут папы молодых. Мы аплодируем в честь них! 
В калейдоскоп семейный пестрый Вписались новобрачных сестры! 
И надо должное отдать бы, Кто жениху с невестой братья! 
Не ради славы, чести ради Молодоженов встанут дяди! 
И Mbl приветствовать не против, Коль новобрачных встанут тети! 
Сыграем, что ли, вместе в ладушки Для знатных дедушек и бабушек!
Пусть встанут, чтобы их заметили, Создавшейся семьи свидетели! 
А где же крестные у нас? Мы вас приветствуем сейчас! 
Хотелось видеть бы еще нам Племянников молодоженов! 
Скажу я просто, без затей: Аплодисменты-для друзей! 
А есть средь вас, прошу, ответьте, Героев торжества соседи? 
А дальше, чтоб вас не запутывать слишком, 
Попробую я перечислить всех списком: Свояченица,шурин,золовка, невестка, Деверь и зять есть у них, интересно? Давайте будем бить в ладоши За всех гостей! За вас, хороших!

----------


## malisch

Может повторюсь , извините если, что..
Взято из интернета.
ШУТОЧНАЯ БЕСПРОИГРЫШНАЯ ЛОТЕРЕЯ

1. Выигрыш твой еще впереди, а ты на других пока погляди. (Дополнительный номер).2. Вам за ласковые глазки сувенир — читайте (Сказки).3. Вещь, никогда не выходящая из моды. (Шнурки).4. Даже сам старик Кощей этим пыль сметал с ушей. (Ватная палочка или щетка).5. Вот билет, так билет, в номерах не ройся, считай, что выигрыша нет — поплачь и успокойся. (Бумажные носовые платочки).6. Получив подарок этот, призадумайся немножко, может, ты друзей забыл, напиши письмо им, крошка. (Ручка).7. Получи свою игрушку, закрой глаза и помечтай, если купишь эту штуку, меня на ней ты покатай. (Машинка игрушечная).8. Хочешь быть богатым, будь им. (Кошелек или денежная купюра).9. Тюль вчера поели моли, разодралися до боли, мы взамен даем (Пакет) — ничего другого нет!10. Повезло вам, этот мяч остановит детский плач. (Воздушный шарик).11. Чтоб была полна кубышка, вам необходима (Крышка /на банку/).12. Да, билет счастливый ваш, так держите (Карандаш).13. Чтоб не сдуло ветром кепку, вот тебе в подарок (Скрепка).14. Вечерами не скучай — ароматный пей ты (Чай /пакетик или пачка/).15. Ой, какой ты молодец, получай-ка (Леденец- Чупа-Чупс).16. А это украшенье — просто загляденье. (Бусы из скрепок или баранок).17. Ну-ка, миленький дружок, получай-ка (Пирожок).18. Ни за какие блага мира не откажусь я от (Кефира).19. Для хороших людей ничего не жалко, получай поскорей, дорогой, (Мочалку).20. Этот билет поможет вспомнить вам предмет давно минувших детских лет. (Пустышка, подгузник).21. Сосуд для употребления разных /крепких/ напитков. (Наперсток или пластиковый стаканчик).22. Портрет самого красивого человека. (Зеркало).23. Вы со спутницей своей никогда не пропадете,из любых гостей домой голодным не придете. (Пластиковая ложка или вилка).24. Вот так приз, вот это дело: (Обними) соседа слева!25. Повезло же вам на славу: (Поцелуй) соседа справа!26. Яхта пришлась на этот билет, теперь вы сможете выехать в свет. (Бумажный кораблик).27. Средство для борьбы с домашними животными. (Липучки для мух, средство от тараканов, мухобойка).28. Вы великий футболист иль может быть болельщик, вам лихой достался приз - заменитель футбольного мяча. (Старая консервная банка).29. Приспособление для передачи мысли на расстоянии. (Конверт).30. Средство для стирания лишних мыслей. (Ластик).31. Поздравляем! Ваш выигрыш - стиральная машина «Малютка». (Мыло).32. Вам досталась мелочь, а приятно. (Горсть мелких монет).33. Пусть в жизни будет вам теплее от подарка Прометея. (Свеча, лампочка)34. Вам достался раритет - старинная вешалка. (Гвоздь).35. Вам отчаянно везет — получите (Бутерброд).36. Этой книжки нет важней, только ты писатель в ней. (Записная книжка).37. Дорогой товарищ, получи (Конфетку), только сам ее не ешь, угости соседку.38. Вам досталась дама сердца, да не одна, а сразу 5 /6,7/, вы, наверное, Дон Жуан? (Матрешка).39. Без него кругом беда – грязь и паутина, ну а с ним - красота - отличная картина. Получайте бытовой пылесос. (Веник).40. Приз достался этот вам, чтобы грызть по вечерам. (Орехи, семечки).41. Эта шапка непростая – это шапка душевая (Шапочка для душа). 42. Хочешь новую прическу – получай, дружок, (Расческу). 43. Удивительное дело, выходи-ка в круг ты смело и скорей пускайся в пляс, да повесели-ка нас! (Станцевать). 44. Вам достался приз такой – встань и песню всем ты спой. (Спеть песню) 45. Рассмеши нас от души – анекдот нам расскажи. (Рассказать анекдот). 46. Повезло, так повезло и не удивляйся – на одной ножке проскачи, да не улыбайся! (Проскакать на одной ножке). 47. Чистой быть должна душа и конечно тело, (Гель для душа) получи – и купайся смело! 48. Любишь пирожки, ватрушки – получай-ка (Ванилин), без него все эти плюшки недостаточно вкусны! 49. Ну, а вам подарок сладкий - вам досталась (Шоколадка). 50. Содержать в порядке рот должен весь честной народ. (Зубная паста). 51. Вот еда богатырей, ну-ка съешь ее скорей! (Пакет каши быстрого приготовления). 52. То, что меж зубов застрянет, она вам всегда достанет. (Зубочистка). 53. Хочешь гриву, как у льва – получай (Шампунь) тогда! 54. Беспокоиться не надо – вам (Пакетик мармелада), это вкусно, поспеши, мармеладки хороши! 55. Любишь ты гостей встречать, стол красиво украшать, для решенья сей задачи вам (Салфетки) надо дать! 56. Чтоб с учебой было гладко, достается вам (Тетрадка). Вам задачки в ней решать и аккуратнее писать! 57. Если стало вдруг темно, вы не бойтесь ничего. Мы (Фонарь) подарим вам, будешь свет включать ты сам. 58. Хочешь сильным быть, как джин, получай, брат, витамин. (Морковь). 59. Чтоб друзей было не счесть, надо тонну лука съесть. Ну, придется начинать! И не будешь ты хворать. (Лук). 60. У нее есть сто одежек, все одежки без застежек. Мы подарим вам (Капусту) - в кошельке не будет пусто. 61. Ну, а этот молодец получает (Огурец), он и крепкий и хрустящий, нет его на свете слаще. 62. Сей подарок для принцессы, только настоящей, все всерьез, не понарошку – дарим мы тебе (Горошек /сухой или в банке/). 63. Обожаете картошку? Мы подарим вам немножко. Жуйте, жуйте – не зевайте и соседей угощайте. (1 клубень картофеля или пакетик чипсов). 64. Сто болезней исцелит этот чудо – фентоцид, убежит стафилококк, если будешь есть (Чеснок).65.Мимо курочка бежала и яичко потеряла, а яичко не простое – шоколадное такое. (Шоколадное яйцо). 66. Ты в учебе /работе/ просто дока – получай (Пакетик сока).67. Чтобы друга испытать, надо соли пожевать. Целый пуд придется съесть, начинайте (Соль) – то есть!68. Чтобы вырасти большим, надо кушать (Мандарин). Яркий, сладкий, вкусный плод - отправляй скорее в рот.69. Пробегал недавно слон, рассказал ужасный сон. Будто он присел на крышу... Ну, а вам прислал он (Мышку- символ 2008г).70. Солнце, воздух и вода – наши лучшие друзья! А, чтоб солнечный удар на прогулке не достал, ты панамку надевай и спокойненько гуляй! (Шапка из газеты).71. Этот билет вам дарит полет, в небо взлетает большой самолет. (Бумажный самолетик).72. Чтобы сладкой жизнь была, подсластить ее пора! Вам достался (Рафинад), ему каждый был бы рад.73. Мир раскрасить разным цветом вам помогут (Краски). В руки кисть скорей берите и рисуйте сказки.74. Вам придется постараться и порадовать людей, поприветствуйте гостей, (Тост) скажите нам скорей!75. Чтоб душистым был бульон, непременно нужен он, без (Лаврового листа) будет вся еда пресна.76. Если хочешь, чтобы блюдо возбуждало аппетит, остроты добавит (Перец), вкус вас очень удивит!77. Не случайно на Востоке этот овощ уважают, так как афродизиаком (Баклажаны) называют! 78. Чтобы не было раздоров, поедайте (Помидоры), будешь весел и здоров, позабудешь докторов!79. Чтобы все в округе люди восхищались вашей кожей, в этом деле непременно (Крем для рук) всегда поможет!80. Соберись честной народ и вставай-ка в (Хоровод)! Вам досталось начинать, встать и песню запевать!

----------


## Гвиола

*Иринка Картинка*,интересно,но если папа,например,один.Или(был у меня случай) с стороны жениха мама,а со стороны невесты старшая сестра(сироты девчонки)?

----------


## Света Д.

Дорогие форумчане!!! Помогите с нарезками к " Цветным танцам" Мой ящик sve9604581644@mail.ru Сижу делаю сама, но кажется это опять не на один день затянется....

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Света Д.*
Оправила

----------


## Лучик Дон

VETER NAMERENJA!
А можно и мне?

----------


## feedom

помогите пожалуйста!посоветуйте какие конкурсы могут быть использованы на вечерах знакомств?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

[QUOTE=YuYu;2288048]* ЗАГАДКИ ДЛЯ ВЗРОСЛЫХ*

1. В зубах доска, в глазах тоска.
(Мужик провалился в деревенский толчок.)

прикольненько,но меня постоянно мучает вопрос, хоть раз ,хот кто нибуть отгадал?это ж какую фантазию надо иметь :Oj: :tongue: Не обижайтесь, это так....мысли вслухkuku

----------


## КартинкаИр

Игра  - знакомство с гостями   за столом.
Ведущ.:  Уважаемые гости, давайте познакомимся.
Чтобы праздник был хороший,
Давайте похлопаем дружно в ладоши.
А теперь ещё громче.    (хлопают)
Гости!  Посмотрите на себя, кто хлопал  левой  рукой сверху?
- Вы  - эмоциональные. Будете сегодня танцевать!
кто хлопал    правой   рукой сверху? – Вы – колеблющиеся …. танцевать вам или петь!
Сложите руки в замок. Посмотрите, большой   палец   какой руки у вас сверху.
У кого левой руки? Подняли руку вверх, я на вас посмотрю.  Вы люди – решительные. Решили с торжества домой не идти!
У кого правой руки? Поднимите, пусть на Вас посмотрят все. Вы  люди  настойчивые. Пьёте сегодня настойку, водку и коньяк!

Положите рука на руку на стол.   Продолжаем выяснять , у кого какая рука оказалась сверху.
Правая – вы люди малопьющие. Сколько не пьёте – всё вам мало!
Левая рука – вы  застенчивые. Уйдёте с  торжества ,  держась за стенку.

----------


## tyomniy

Для конкурса нам понадобятся специальные удочки и рыба. Все это конечно в переносном смысле слова.

*Делаем удочки:*
-два удилища из бамбука или другого материала длиной 1.5 - 2 метра.
-две веревочки равных длине удочек
-два целофановых кулька
-два небольших магнита (от динамиков либо от брелока)

Поместить магни в кулёк и привязать к одному концу веревочки, второй конец привязать к удилищу. Конструкция готова.

Вместо рыбы используются любые железные предметы (также можно и магнитики для холодильника).

*Правила игры.*
Сначала рассказывается предыстория:

Дорогие друзья, уважаемые гости, посмотрите, как красиво и благородно сегодня накрыты столы. Хозяева праздника постарались, чтобы на нем не было пустого места. Тут и бутерброты с черной икрой, тут и фрукты и овощи и салатики заморские, тут и рыбка копченая да вяленая, которая кстати является, как мы знаем лучшей закуской к любому празднику. А чтобы эта закуска не иссякла на нашем столе, предлагаю отправится на самую что ни на есть настоящую рыбалку.
- Есть в зале настоящие рыбаки? (пару человек поднимут руки 100%).

Выбранная пара участников выходит в центр зала, им вручаются магнитные удочки. На расстоянии примерно 3-4 метров (дляна удочки+длина веревочки+ длина вытянутой руки) разбрасываются железные предметы (штук 40 - 60).

Ведущий оглашает правила:
-как только заиграет музыка вы начинаете активно рыбачить, как только музыка закончилась, подводим предварительные итоги.

Музыка заиграла, участники ловят рыбу (это не так просто, как может показаться). Музыка остановилась, подводится предварительный итог. Между делом ведущий рассказывает байку о том, что когда мы отправились на рыбалку, погода была просто прекрасна, светило солнышко пели птички, но к сожалению пока мы рыбачили, погода начала портиться и пошел небольшой дождик, который справоцировал рыбаков закатать штанины.
*
Второй этап:*
Снова играет музыка, снова рыбаки рыбачат, музыка останавливается, подводятся итоги, между делом ведущий говорит:
-дождь все сильнее и сильнее, рыбкам нужно закатать штанины повыше.
Как только они закатали штанины  ведущий резко меняет тему и говорит:
-Эх рыбаки, такие большие, а в сказки верите! Разве ловят рыбу такими удочками? (поворачивается к гостям) Да это вовсе никакая не рыбалка, это конкурс на самые сексуальные (волосаты, женственные, белые и т.п.) ножки и сейчас по вашим аплодисментам мы определим победителя.

Вы довольны, зрители в восторге. Спасибо за внимание. 
*
Удочки можно доработать до идеала:*
Для этого нужно сделать так, чтобы магнитики в кулечках можно было отцеплять и прицеплять к веревочке с помощью карабинчиков (или скрепки), а затем применить в другой игре.

*Игра "Магнитовоз"*

Берем две прищепки, берем две веревочки по 30-50 см. Продеваем веревочку в дырочку, которая находится в центре прищепки и завязываем на конце узелок (так чтобы веревочка не выскакивала с прищепки). Ко второму концу веревочки с помощью карабинчиков или скрепок цепляем магнитики.

*Правила игры:*
Двум участника приглашенным из зала (любым способом), прицепить прищепки сзади на ремень так, чтобы магнит в кулечке находился примерно на уровне колен между ног (точнее по центру). Ставим на позволяющем расстоянии (чем дальше тем лучше) от участников две коробки, в них бросаем по одинаковому кол-ву предметов.

* Задача участников:*
Добежать до коробки, присев опустить туда магнит, примагнитить предмет и бежать к месту старта, там сбросить предмет и бежать за следующим, так пока не закончатся предметы в одной из коробок.
*
ВАЖНО! НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ!*
В качестве призов вы можете использовать принесенные из коробки предметы, если вы использовали сувениры с магнитиками, если нет то лучшим призом в таком случае будут воздушные шарики, проигравший участник в качестве наказания зажимает шарик между колен и так идт к своему месту )))

Гости в ауте, вы довольны, рейтинг вырастет  на 70-80% =)

Удачи вам в конкурсах.

P.S.: вы также можете с помощью магнитных удочек проводить розыгрыш оставшихся призов. Завяжите глаза участнику, поставьте перед ним коробку с призами и пусть ловит свой приз.

Спасибо можно сказать на моем официальном сайте.

----------


## 72os69

Предлагаю игру для любого возраста. Каждый гостъ приносит с собой из дома что-нибудъ ненужное,завёрнутое так, что-бы нелъзя было на ощупъ узнать, что внутри. Все садятсй за стол и перед каждым лежит свёрток. ведущий первым бросает кубик.правила такие: если выпадет 1- ничего неменяется, кубик переходит к следующему игроку,2- игрок имеет право поменятъся подарком с любым игроком, 3-все отдают свой пакет соседу слева , 4- все соседу справа, 5- бросающий меняется с соседом слева, 6- с соседом справа.И так ,пока все не бросят кубик по 2 раза.ПОтом пакеты открываются и все бросают кубик ещё по 1 разу, при этом перед броском говорит, хотел бы оставить пакет у себя или нет и почему. Сыграйте, интересно

----------


## Irusya

Девочки, мальчики! Форум изумительный! Очень рада, что на него случайно наткнулась. Я не тамада, но очень люблю проводить конкурсы со своими друзьями. Так что спасибо за идеи!!! И огромная просьба!  Очень прошу скиньте кто-нибудь календарь оптимиста от ЛЮДМИЛЫ ПУХОВОЙ. Если можно в русском варианте. У нас с мужем скоро 30-летие свадьбы, хотелось бы сделать ему подарок.
адрес: Irusya8@mail.ru

----------


## Разговорчивая

Вот прикольчик.
_Объявляем, что вот еще один конкурс, и все кто находится на танцполе должны встать друг за другом, мальчик-девочка, взяться за пояс спереди стоящего и всем поднять левую ногу. В этот момент я включаю соответственную музыку, а Светлана громким командным голосом объявляет -"С левой ноги за стол кушать горящее шаагооом марш". Народ с удовольствием покидает танцпол._:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

А я в этот момент делаю так:
"Сейчас я предлагаю всем поиграть в одну очень смешную игру. только вы должны поклястся, что не умеете в неё играть . При этом каждый должен присесть, дотронуться пальчиком пола и назвать свое имя. Напр. Я, Оля точно не знаю как играть в эту игру.
 Когда все хором присядут и скажут, я говорю: "Не знаете, а чего ж тогда расселись? За стол пора, горячее стынет! Обид никогда не было, только смех.  :flower:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Между играми – кулинарные паузы


Пей чарку мутную до дна,
Жми на гуляш с нещадной силой,
Раз нормы славы и вина
Сама эпоха утвердила!

Рюмочки и вилочки,
Выпьем для разминочки.
Чтобы сердце облегчить,
Надо стопочку налить.
За компанию не пить –
Юбиляра прогневить.

В мозгах застой, в костях ломота,
Но выпить все-таки охота.
А значит, в пору выпить скоро,
Друзья, по рюмочке ликера!

Разгоняя кровь по жилам,
К нам дошел сквозь даль веков
Тост сибирских старожилов,
Пожеланья стариков:
Чтоб и крепкое имелось,
Чтоб и кислое велось!
Чтобы пилось!
Чтобы елось!
Чтоб хотелось!
Чтоб моглось!!!

 Нальем друзья!
Пусть каждый пьет.
Прогоним скучный рой забот:
Он губит радость, жизнь и силу.

Елки-палки, лес густой, 
оштрафуют за простой!
Чтобы не было урона, 
выпьем водочку с лимоном!

Выпьем, выпьем, и не струсим,
И селедочкой закусим.
И салатик навернем.
А потом еще нальем !

За столом сидят, за столом едят,
За столом выпивают, 
в рюмочки наливают.
А к чему веду я речь? 
Не пора ли нам налечь? 
Пора!!!

Один раз в жизни живем,
Что можно от жизни берем.
И счастлив бывает лишь тот,
Кто выпьет и снова нальет!

А колокольчики-бубенчики звенят,
Мчались наши кони три часа подряд,
Приустали наши кони: 
дальний путь,
А не пора ли нам
по рюмочке махнуть? Пора!
Махнем по рюмочке, друзья,
За нас и радость бытия!

Капля по капле лейся вино!
Жизнь оживляет только оно!
Выпьем покамест кубок наш жгуч,
Только шипучий сладостен ключ!

Кто ходит в гости по утрам,
Тот поступает мудро:
То здесь 100 грамм, 
то там 100 грамм,
Глядишь - опять и утро.

----------


## Викторовна_Я

Я работаю в санатории культорганизатором! Вот такую игру проважу она расчитана как минимум на 40 человек! делятся все на две - три команды(в зависимости от кол-ва человек).
"от А до Я..."
на каждую букву придумывается конкурс:
А - анегдот - рассказать анекдот,
Ж - жевачка - кто длиннее растянет жевачку,
Н - носки - кто выше натянет носки, и т д .
Проводится пять дискотек подряд на каждой по шесть букв, либо за раз 1,5 часа бер перерывов(так проводим с детьми в ДОЛ на сцене, там просто каждый сам за себя, выдаются допустим конфеты).
За победу в конкурсе выдаются лямзики(конфеты, которых не бывает в ближайшем магазине, либо напечатанные, сложные).
В конце игры командам вручаются призы,(шампанское, коробка конфет)

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

И ещё одна игра. 
Нужны два игрока, один берет в рот шарик от пинг-понга и ему дают прочитать какое-нибудь слово или напеть мелодию из песни. Он должен, не называя этого слова, попытаться объяснить своему напарнику это слово или напеть песню.

 :Ok:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> И ещё одна игра. 
> Нужны два игрока, один берет в рот шарик от пинг-понга и ему дают прочитать какое-нибудь слово или напеть мелодию из песни. Он должен, не называя этого слова, попытаться объяснить своему напарнику это слово *или напеть песню.*


только не забудьте, дать игроку салфетку, слюнки текут при таком конкурсе   :Aga: ....Может гигиеничней и безопасней заменить шарик от пинг понга-конфетой чупа-чупс??:rolleyes:

----------


## shoymama

> И ещё одна игра. 
> Нужны два игрока, один берет в рот шарик от пинг-понга и ему дают прочитать какое-нибудь слово или напеть мелодию из песни. Он должен, не называя этого слова, попытаться объяснить своему напарнику это слово или напеть песню.


Вот не хотела бы я оказаться в роли играющего: вид дурацкий, слюни текут и тамаду послать нельзя - рот занят :Aga: 

Васильевна, не обижайся, но только ты сама-то пробовала? Если да, то фото- в студию!

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Девочки,нет.сама не проводила,это знакомая рассказывала,что у них она хорошо проходила.

----------


## shoymama

> Девочки,нет.сама не проводила,это знакомая рассказывала,что у них она хорошо проходила.


О то-то и оно!!! Я все проверяю на кухне на своих, итолько потом - в бой. А то можно так нарваться... :Tu:

----------


## sokolixa

Очень простой конкурс, каких множество - *"Ледниковый период"*.
Проходит всегда на "Ура!" и с блеском!
Участвуют 4 пары "фигуристов" - из России, Италии, Франции и Китая. 
Реквизит не используем, хотя можно что-нибудь придумать.
Естественно: бла-бла-бла - представляем и приветствуем каждую пару.
"Надеваем коньки" и "скользим" в танце под музыку. Каждая пара - поочерёдно.
1. Россия - "Ах, мамочка"
2. Италия - Аль Бано и Ромина Пауэр "Felicita"
3. Франция  - Джо Дассен "Et si tu n existais pas"
4. Китай - раньше включала японскую  :biggrin: мелодию,
позавчера, первый раз - "Белый день" "Китайцы".

Победителей выбираем по аплодисментам гостей.
http://gettyfile.ru/290749/

----------


## optimistka17

> Сыграйте, интересно


Хочу предложить участникам одесской встречи сыграть в эту игру 10 мая....

----------


## Курица

> сама не проводила,это знакомая рассказывала,что у них она хорошо проходила.


*Наташа, только не обижайся, но ты своим ответом мне напомнила присказку, которую мой дедушка любил повторять, когда мы рекламировали нечто, на наш взгляд, супер-пуперовское, в чем сами, молодые, не разбирались...он говорил:*
-ОХ, И СЛАДКИ ГУСИНЫЕ ЛАПКИ...
- А ты едал?
- Нет, я- НЕ едал. Но мой дядя видал, как барин едал...:biggrin:

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Хочу предложить участникам одесской встречи сыграть в эту игру 10 мая....


Людмила, намек понятен, взять, что то ненужное!:biggrin:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Экзамен «Что для вас полноценная жизнь?»
Предлагается 2 варианта ответов: -в знак согласия сказать «О.есс!»
                                                           - в знак несогласия –прогудеть,хлопая ладонью по губам.

Итак,для тебя жизнь-это…
Домашние хлопоты-…
Игра в карты-…
Дополнительный заработок-…
Помощь детям-…
Сообразить на троих-…
Путешествия-…
Общение с друзьями-…
Хождение по докторам-…
Новые знакомства-…
Огородные дела-…
Выпить кружку пива-…
Свежие новости-…
Выкурить трубку-…
Любовные утехи-..
*
Ответы «о,есс!»
Если ) 8, то высший балл,
Если меньше 6,средний,
Меньше 3-низший.

----------


## Jenifer29

> *Lilu!*
> 
> 
> 
> [I]Родился мальчик. Вес – 3.500. Кричит громко. Глаза карие. Похож на твою маму.
> 
> Удачи!!!


А мы добавляем-Похож на нашего соседа-Очень смешно))):biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Вызываю после второго стола трех смелых девушек на конкурс.
> Реквизит три тарелочки с помидором каждая и посыпаны слегка мукой.
> Подхожу к первой и спрашиваю как зовут и смотрю пристально на грудь.
> Потом задаю вопрос какого размера у вас,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,(смотря на грудь)
> ОБУВЬ.(Некоторые отвечают третий размер и т.д)
> Подхожу ко второй и спрашиваю какой у вас ,,,,,,,,,(глядя на обувь) рост
> У третей спрашиваю не жмут ли зубы.
> Надо поставить тарелочки с помидорами на стулья и девчата на счет три без помощи рук должны съесть эти помидоры .Кто быстрей.
> Иногда когда первая съевшая разводит руками якобы съела и еще жует подношу к её рту микрофон для пары фраз для прессы.(МУУУУУУ)
> Во время конкурса оператора видеосъемки ставлю позади девушек (интересная картина).И проходя мимо девчат когда они едят дую на помидор они оказываются в муке как седые.Всех заставляю во время игры аплодировать.ПРОВЕРЕНО ВСЕГДА НА УРРРААААА.


Я против издевательств над гостями! Это не красиво со стороны профессионального ведушего!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Ребятки, вот недавно по просьбе одной нашей форумчанки написала сказку, типа "Репки".



ОЙ! Классно! Классно! Супер класно! Будет хорошей альтернативой "репке"Спасибочки огромаднейшее!!! :flower:

----------


## evochka2777

Перевёртыши
Ведущий произносит фразы.
Играющие должны ответить противоположной по смыслу фразой.
При этом фраза-перевёртыш должна быть названием фильма, сказки и т. д. 
Названия фильмов: 

Чёрный месяц джунглей – Белое солнце пустыни 
Грустные девочки – Весёлые ребята 
Крик баранов – Молчание ягнят 
Не бойся велосипеда – Берегись автомобиля 
В симфоническом оркестре не только парни – В джазе только девушки 
Киев верит смеху – Москва слезам не верит 
Названия сказок: 
Чёрный носок – Красная шапочка 
Квадрат – Колобок 
Небоскрёб – Теремок 
Одна пчела – Три медведя 
Редиска – Репка 
Мышь без тапочек – Кот в сапогах 
Безгорбый верблюд – Конёк-Горбунок 
Эдик в обыкновенной деревне – Алиса в стране чудес

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Очень простой конкурс, каких множество - *"Ледниковый период"*.
> Проходит всегда на "Ура!" и с блеском!
> Участвуют 4 пары "фигуристов" - из России, Италии, Франции и Китая. 
> Реквизит не используем, хотя можно что-нибудь придумать.
> Естественно: бла-бла-бла - представляем и приветствуем каждую пару.
> "Надеваем коньки" и "скользим" в танце под музыку. Каждая пара - поочерёдно.
> 1. Россия - "Ах, мамочка"
> 2. Италия - Аль Бано и Ромина Пауэр "Felicita"
> 3. Франция  - Джо Дассен "Et si tu n existais pas"
> ...


Да, и правда, здорово! Можно даже не делать костюмы. Хотя бы шапочки сделать - уже прикольно и красочно!
Я бы ещё подумала над такими парами как: 
Sex-Bomb
Папуасы

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Перевёртыши
> Ведущий произносит фразы.
> Играющие должны ответить противоположной по смыслу фразой.


Я продолжу-
До свидания, ты мой дядя !- Здравствуйте, я Ваша тетя.
А закаты там шумные- А зори здесь тихие
Громкий  Днепр- Тихий Дон
Иван-урод, подстрижен под бокс- Варвара краса- длинная коса
Деревянная нога- Бриллиантовая рука
Невежи несчастья- Джентельмены удачи
Сер-писсенс, здравствуйте- Мери Поппинс, до свидания ! (шутка)
Как плавилось  железо- Как закалялась сталь
Будни россиян в Италии- Приключение Итальянцев в России

----------


## evochka2777

Статуя-гарем


Выбирается муж – владелец гарема.
Выбирается первая жена.
Муж и первая жена вытягивают по одной карточке, на которых написаны названия частей тела, например, рука, нога, ухо, нос, грудь, спина, локоть, колено…
Муж и первая жена соприкасаются частями тела, которые указаны у каждого на карточке. Можно под музыку какую-нибудь придумать.
Вступает в игру вторая жена.
Она и муж вытягивают по новой карточке.
Вторая жена пристраивается к мужу, к которому «приклеена» первая жена.
Количество жен увеличивается до тех пор, пока к мужу еще можно дотянуться и соприкоснуться с ним нужным местом.
На роль мужа пробуюся несколько мужчин.
Побеждает тот, кто соберёт самый большой гарем.

----------


## solist64

В конце танцевальной паузы прошу остаться на на танцполе несколько женщин, девушек. Выстраиваю их в шеренгу, даю в руки воздушный шар, мяч и т. п., любой предмет. Их задача - под музыку(ритмичную) нужно с шариком в руках сделать оборот вокруг себя и передать предмет соседке. Ведущий находится лицом к гостям уже сидящим за столом и спиной к конкурсанткам. Ведущий периодически космандой "СТОП" останавливает музыку, та из девушек, которая в это время держит в руках предмет, выбывает. Когда отается две участницы, ведущий путает их фразами типа: *"Стоп...очки* налили, чего же мы сидим!", *СТО.... грамм* на стоп-кран, дернешь не остановишься.

----------


## rob1962

Вношу лепту в общую копилку. На свадьбе предлагаю гостям вытянуть шуточные обязанности напечатанные на листках.
Сочинял сам. ДЛЯ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ.
А КУПЛЮ Я ВАМ ДОМ  У ПРУДА  В ПОДЪМОСКОВЬЕ!

АВТО ВАМ НУЖНО ПОЗАРЕЗ  -Я ПОКУПАЮ «МЕРСЕДЕС»!

ДЕЛАЙТЕ ДЕТИШЕК – Я ХОЧУ ДЕВЧЕНОК И МАЛЬЧИШЕК

ПОКА РАБОТАТЬ Я МОГУ – ЧЕМ СМОГУ ТЕМ ПОМОГУ!

   ДЛЯ РОДСТВЕННИКОВ.
ПРИХОДИТЕ БЕЗ ОПАСКИ  - МЯСКА ДАМ НУ И КОЛБАСКИ

ВАШЕ ДЕЛО,ЛИШЬ РОЖАТЬ –Я БУДУ РОДЫ ПРИНИМАТЬ!

КОЛЬ НУЖЕН ЕВРО НЕ ОДИН – ПРИДИ КО МНЕ Я ВАШ  БАНКИР !

НЕ НУЖЕН ВАМ САМОУЧИТЕЛЬ –В ВОПРОСАХ СЕКСА Я УЧИТЕЛЬ!

КОЛЬ В БИЗНЕСЕ ПРОБЛЕММЫ ВЫШЛИ –ИДИ КО МНЕ Я ВАША  КРЫША !

ЛИШЬ БЫ НЕБЫЛО ВОЙНЫ – ПРИГЛАШАЮ НА БЛИНЫ !

НА АВТО ВАС ПОКАТАЮ – ВОДКОЙ, САЛОМ УГОЩАЮ !

СО СТЫДА Я НЕ СГОРЮ – В НОГАХ СО СВЕЧКОЙ ПОСТОЮ!

В ТОЛЧКЕ ЗАСОР, А МУЖ НЕ ТЕХНИК,ТЫ ПОЗВОНИ, Я ВАШ САНТЕХНИК!

Чтобы было в жизни счастье – нужно красци, красци, красци!

Можете спокойно спать – я вас буду охранять!

Ох жених ты молодой – присмотрю я за женой !

Ничего я не  смогу! – но советом помогу!

Есть пила и есть топор – помогу вам строить дом!

Отвечаю за базар – я ваш семейный кулинар!

      ДЛЯ ГОСТЕЙ
Что бы ночью не вставать – горшок вам буду подавать!

Что-то грустно нынче мне – буду пить сейчас вдвойне!

Ведущих  ждёт месть – гады не дают поесть!

Никак с собой не справиться – свидетель очень нравится !

Выпью водочки с водой – загуляю с тамадой !

Я сегодня непоседа – хочу поцеловать соседа!

Закуски, водки надо взять и свидетельницу снять!

Только выпьешь, а уж глядь, хочется кого ни будь зажать!

Мне б запомнить не забыть – куда завтра приходить!

Завтра с утреца проснусь – да пивком я полирнусь!

Соседи водочку глушат – а меня жаба душит !

Ничего не знаю моя хата с краю !

Надоели мне потехи – хочу партнера для утехи!

Не нужна мне нынче грусть – с радости я и напьюсь!

Салатов водки б прихватить- да на природу укатить!

Мне мой характер не унять – хочу стриптиз я станцевать!

Сейчас ещё стаканчик ухну – да пойду поем на кухню!

Женщин некрасивых не бывает –пускай сосед побольше наливает!

Тамада! Мы всех сразим! – Пиво, водка – полежим?!

                          Обязанности молодых
Чтоб лентяем не зваться – буду в доме убираться!

Этот брак мне очень нужен – я сварю обед и ужин!

В теченье первых двух недель – буду заправлять постель!

Чтоб на Лазурный съездить берег – заработаю я денег!

Пополню я семьи копилки – и после свадьбы сдам бутылки!

Что б всегда любимым быть – придётся мне посуду мыть!

Это дело обожаю – значит я детей рожаю!

Сына сделаю и дочь – лишь бы Родине помочь!

Детский смех люблю я звонкий – мама будет мыть пеленки!

Что б супругу(Ге) крепко спать – буду ночью я вставать!

Это делать мне не лень – кофе я подам в постель!

А теперь внимание! Мой конек – постельные соревнования!

Я на диване полежу – да и спутник погляжу !

Вот обязанность, действительно, буду помогать родителям!

Сети, снасти прихвачу – на рыбалку укачу!

Свалились на плечи заботы – придется делать постельные работы!

Что бы жить в семье счастливо – пойду с друзьями я на пиво!

Для семьи отдам я силы -  обхожу все магазины!

*Добавлено через 49 минут*
Да интернет огромный а конкурсов много одинаковых. Предлагаю эксклюзив.Я не жадный. Конкурс называется " Девушка и цветы".
Ведущий вызывает несколько пар.Желательно чтобы девушки или женщины были в юбках или платьях. На площадке расставляются 6-7 бутылок из под шампанского или вина. В первую помещаем цветок на коротком стебле. В каждую следующую вставляется цветок с более длинным стеблем. Ведущий говорит. Давайте представим ситуацию. Девушка возвращается темной ночью со своим кавалером из ночного клуба.От выпитого спиртного девушке хочется спать и закрываются глаза. А кавалер трезв и имеет хорошее зрение. Вот они подходят к дому где живет девушка, а так как она не хочет чтобы ее видели родители в таком виде, девушка просит кавалера провести ее через черный ход. Но вот беда чтобы дойти до двери нужно преодолеть цветочную поляну.И конечно же пройти по ней так, чтобы не поломать цветы". И вот  здесь начинается самое интересное. Ведущий завязывает девушке глаза. А кавалер должен провести ее через цветы ( цвет должен оказаться между ног девушки) так чтобы она не зацепила ни один цветок. Условия девушка не должна отрывать ног от пола. Парень должен управлять ею т.е поднимать юбку, и т.д. Побеждает та пара которая преодолеет все преграды с наименьшим количеством  штрафных очков. И так легкая эротическая музыка... Вы увидите результат!!!

----------


## Yalo

Прикольные вопросы, уже не помню откуда. Может кому-нибудь понравится.

Загадки-шутки для взрослых
1. Что думает курица, убегая от петуха? (Не слишком ли быстро я бегу)
2. Что думает курица, убегая от трактора К - 701 ?(Эх, потопчет так потопчет, не то что наш петя)
3. Почему петух всегда веселый? (Много жен и ни одной тещи)
4. Что одевает девушка один раз в год? (Игрушки на елку)
5. Что одевает девушка один раз в жизни? (Свадебное платье)
6. Можно ли спать с открытой форточкой? (Можно, если спать не с кем)
7.  В темной комнате, на белой простыне, полтора часа и с удовольствием. Что это? (Киносеанс в кинотеатре)
8. Постельная принадлежность из трех букв. (Муж)
9. Сколько ест муж, сколько хочет или сколько может? (Сколько дадут)
10.  Сколько должен спать муж? (Если он сытый, то от кормления и до кормления)
11. Что нужно делать, если сны снятся на иностранном языке? (Надо брать в постель переводчицу)
12.  Можно ли гладить капрон? (Даже нужно, если он на красивой ножке)
13.  Можно ли по одной путевке отдохнуть всей семьей? (Можно, если отправить одну тещу)
14. Можно ли убить мужа полотенцем? (Да можно, если в него завернуть утюг)

----------


## Элен

> Можно ли по одной путевке отдохнуть всей семьей? (Можно, если отправить одну тещу)


ЗдОрово подмечено.Можно иногда куда-нибудь и приткнуть... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*rob1962*,
 обязанности прикольные - спасибо.:smile:

----------


## Буча

Тоже загадки, у меня их много, но я выбирала самые на мой взгляд интересные.
Может какие -то и повторяются, так извиняйте.
                                              ЗАГАДКИ
1.Что следует сделать если видишь сны на иностранном языке?(положить рядом с собой переводчицу)
2.Почему мужчины – люди замкнутые.(Потому что у них начало там же, где и конец)
3.Ни фига. Друг как фигакнет! И фигульки,фигульки посыпались! А затем опять ни фига.Вдруг опять как зафигачит! Куча фигулек…Опять ни фига. Что это? (Фейерверк)
4.Что будет, если три раза подряд повернуть направо? (Повернешь налево)
5.Какой самый короткий взрослый анекдот? ( недоперепил )
6. Как отличить свежую водку от не свежей? (Если выпить несвежей, то станет нехорошо. А если выпить свежей – очень нехорошо )
7.Расстегай это мясо или рыба? ( Это команда )
8.Что вы подумаете, ели однажды застанете свою жену с огромным негром? (Опять гуманитарную помощь прислали…)
9.Что будет если колобок сделает себе харакири? ( Гамбургер)
10.Какой самый выдающийся продукт подарила нам химия на сегодняшний день? ( Блондинок)
11.Что делать, если вдруг захочется черной икры, а денег нет? ( купите банку кабачковой, она всегда сверху черная)
12.К чему гусю яблоки снятся? ( К Рождеству)
13.Помогает ли при бессоннице устный счет? ( Конечно помогает. Сначала попробуйте считать до трех, А если на помогает, то до пол четвертого – это усыпит кого угодно)
14.Что нужно сделать учителю чтобы научить детей рисовать? (Нужно как следует набить руку и глаз)
15.У гадайте что лежит на подоконнике, это слово начинается на букву »Д»( Муха. На « Д «, потому что довыпендривалась)
16.Гол, да исправен ( стриптизер)
17.Нелает. не кусает, а к хозяину не пускает? ( Секретарша)
18.Он мало ест, да много пьет и подарки всем дает.
19. Не дает покоя мне с толстой сумкой на ремне ( кондуктор )
20.Болезнь с летальным исходом, которая передается половым путем и неизлечивается. ( Жизнь)
21.Кружевное покрывало, холмы накрывало. (Бюстгалтер )
22. Черен, да не ворон, кудряв, да не баран. ( Негр)
23. Носатый, а не носорог, лохматый, а не лев,. Не летает, а орлом себя называет.( Грузин)
24.В кепке, а не Ленин ( Лужков)
25.Какую жену можно назвать красавицей ( Чужую)
26.Ребенок получает его бесплатно, взрослый срывает его тайком, а пожилой покупает ( поцелуй)
27.Кругла, а не месяц, желта, а не масло, с хвостиком, а не мышь ( маленькая китайская девочка)
28. Черное, резиновое по небу летит.( Ворона, а резиновая потому, что шлангом прикинулась)
29.Почему женщины все такие разные (потому что мужчины одинаковые)
30.Почему негры такие черные (прспали Всемирный потоп)
31.Что такое синий, большой и полностью набит зайцами ( Тролейбус)
32.Назовите слово из трех букв, чтобы в нем были буквы Х и У ( ухо)
33.Что на свете не тупится? (Тупой человек, потому что дальше некуда)
34.Есть борода, да не старик, есть рога, да не козел (геолог возвратившийся из длительной экспедиции)
35.Вовочка поймал пять мух.
- Три самца и две самки, - сказал он не долго думая.
Как он догадался ( Очень просто: две ползали по зеркалу,а три- по папиным пивным бутылкам.)
36.Кто такой любовник ( напарник мужа0
37.Какая жена самая лучшая ( чужая)
38.Кто такой атеист? (новоиспеченныймуж, который в недавнем прошлом считал жену богиней)
39Как будут называться рыбки килька и тюлька, когда выйдут за муж за рыб еврейской национальности ( Сайра и мойва)
40.Если женщина говорит мужчине что больше не хочет его видеть, что он должен сделать?
(выключить свет)
41.Что мужчине достается бесплатно, а женщине за деньги (губная помада)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Yalo*,
Спасибо в моей копилке пополняется!

----------


## Элен

> Тоже загадки, у меня их много, но я выбирала самые на мой взгляд интересные


Точно. Интересные :Ok:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Сердце Красавицы

*Ведущий предлагает участникам спеть первый куплет из соответствующей песни:
- Сердце красавицы склонно к измене
- И к перемене, как ветер мая…
Затем ведущий предлагает первое слово не петь, а заменить на жест - прижать руки к сердцу и спеть эти строки уже в таком виде, зачем жестом заменяется второе слово и так далее, пока из слова в песне не кончатся.
Сердце - прижимает руки к сердцу.
Красавицы - обозначает руками овал лица.
Склонно - склоняет голову на плечо.
К измене - отворачивается в сторону(?).
И к перемене - меняет ноги (если сверху была левая, теперь сверху правая).
Как - приседает перед стулом, затем садится на него назад.
Ветер - присвистнув, резко дергает головой слева направо.
Мая - делает вид, что поднимает над головой транспарант.*

----------


## rob1962

Для ведущих на свадьбах, юбилеях и т.д предлагаю эксклюзивную шуточную лотерею-аукцион.
Лот1.  Мужчинам этот предмет ни к чему, если только не идешь на войну, а коль придется – врагу будет не сладко, коль будешь ты держать в руках двухзарядную рогатку! 
 (Бюстгалтер)

Лот2. Бывает что залезешь в долг, но чтобы рассчитаться круто – всегда пусть будет под рукой вот эта жидкая волюта ! ( Бутылка водки)

Лот 3. Коль настоящий мачо вы, чтоб женская была в вас вера, носите вы всегда с собой- большой набор для джентльмена! ( 10 упаковок  презервативов, перевязанных бантом)

Лот 4. Не дождь не страшен вам, не зной, вам хороша люба погода , когда находится при вас вот эта крыша для похода! ( Зонт)

Лот 5. Рискнули вы, вы молодец! Для вас питье гусарское – бутылочка искристого игристого шампанского ! ( Шампанское)

Лот 6. С друзьями едешь на природу, с подругой двинешься в леса  -  вам в этом деле пригодится вот эта палка – колбаса! ( Палка сухой колбаски)

Лот 7. Хоть жизнь прожил, а жить еще охота, и не помощник вам уже виагра – не думай что пришел конец, всегда исправит положенье  здоровый, крупный молодец! ( Большая морковка или огурец)

Лот 8. Кода захочешь поработать иль полетать  туды-сюды, вам в этом деле пригодится презент от бабушки Яги! ( Метелка  и совок)

Лот 9. Когда придет нежданный гость, пусть знает – вот он и «попал», когда хозяин предложил для выпивки такой бокал! ( Пивная кружка)

Лот 10. Когда с утра помятый вид, нужна особая сноровка, чтоб блеск себе придать и шик – употребляйте полировку! ( Большая бутылка пива)

Лот 11. Когда  вдруг заболит живот, то жизнь становится не сладкой – а ты возьми, попей винца, и будет снова  все в порядке! ( Дешевое вино – « Слабительное средство»)

Лот 12. Хоть вам уже  не мало лет – но вид такой, что просто БРАВО! Вы, видно молоды душой – вот вам и детская забава! ( Мягкая игрушка)

Лот 13. Вы достался не мобильник –  вы купили морозильник! Выигрыш больно уж хорош – морозильник фирмы  БОШ!  И колбаса всегда свежа и яйца не протухнут . (МУЖСКИЕ СЕМЕЙНЫЕ ТРУСЕЛЯ)

Вот такая  лотерея. Меньше  лотов – больше азарта!
Р.S, Есть еще масса шуточных лотов.

----------


## Разговорчивая

> Сердце Красавицы
> 
> *Ведущий предлагает участникам спеть первый куплет из соответствующей песни:
> - Сердце красавицы склонно к измене
> - И к перемене, как ветер мая…
> Затем ведущий предлагает первое слово не петь, а заменить на жест - прижать руки к сердцу и спеть эти строки уже в таком виде, зачем жестом заменяется второе слово и так далее, пока из слова в песне не кончатся.
> Сердце - прижимает руки к сердцу.
> Красавицы - обозначает руками овал лица.
> Склонно - склоняет голову на плечо.
> ...


А у нас красавицу изображают или грудь показывают или фигуру 
а измену традиционно рожки (Типа оленьи)
И все это у нас изначально стоя происходит и уже под музыку. Мужчины обычно пьяненькие просто не следят за словами и сесть под слово как просто не реально. Мое конечно мнение но может кому пригодиться.

а подводку делаю такую. 
Уверена, что каждый мужчина хоть раз в жизни объяснялся в любви. А 
сегодня вы объясн. в любви нетрадиционно, т. е. при помощи жестов!!! :Oj:

----------


## evochka2777

> Р.S, Есть еще масса шуточных лотов.


Будем ждать с нетерпеньем!)))

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Прочитала много интересной информации и хотела бы поделиться своей муз . игрой.
Называется "танцевальная шляпа".Я , как ведущая, когда гости вышли танцевать, надеваю на голову шляпу(красивую, с цветком ) и выхожу в круг под песню в исполнении Витаса "Всё могут короли", немног потанцевав, одеваю шляпу на танцующего в кругу гостя и так далее. Проходит здорово и танцы у гостей шикарные. Можно взять 2 шляпы , одеть их на ж и н и далее передавать и танцы уже будут парные. :Aga:

----------


## rob1962

Можно сделать и так! Когда танцуют пары медленный танец, подходит ведущий у которого на голове шляпа ( можно одеть что то и другое, все зависит от фантазии ведущих) у которого в руке бутылка со спиртным и рюмка. Он подходит к любой из пар,партнеру наливает рюмку, которую тот должен выпить и отдает ему бутылку, снимает шляпу со своей головы и одевает на голову партнера со словами " В шляпе не танцую" а сам танцует с его партнершей. Дальше тот ,у кого шляпа, по такому сценарию каждому наливают рюмку и меняются партнершами в танце. Как говорится, сочетается и приятное и полезное! Получается забавно.

----------


## optimistka17

> каждому наливают рюмку


И считаешь нормальным спаивание гостей из одной рюмки?
Увы, не мое...:wink:
Как в принципе все конкурсы со спиртными напитками...
 А *в шляпе не танцую* может быть  и без бутылки с рюмкой, а просто отбирать по очереди партнёрш...:smile:

----------


## Онга

ненавижу питье с одной тары ни в конкурсах, ни при поздравлении молодых. себя ставлю на место гостя-стала бы я пить из чужой рюмки? однозначно нет.

----------


## rob1962

Уважаемые дамы! Заметьте, что выпивают мужчины и пьют не воду, а можно сказать, дезинфицирующее средство и все делается по приколу.Но для вас можно купить и одноразовые стаканчики.Мое предложение не догма, делайте как хотите или не делайте.

----------


## чижик

Уважаемая Разговорчивая! У меня такая же аватарка, как у Вас и, поскольку я на форуме появилась чуть раньше, чем Вы , прошу, если можно, сменить фото, чтоб не вводить народ в заблуждение! 
Зараннее признательна!

----------


## rob1962

Предлагаю конкурс который проводят аниматоры на отдыхе в Турции . Я сам проводил на свадьбах, оригинально!( Для свадьбы с чувством юмора!)
Вызываются две подвижные не комплексующие девушки. Ведущий говорит, что им предстоит станцевать танец живота, но с условием что глаза будут завязаны, а в руке будет бокал с шампанским.( Бокалы должны быть тонкими и высокими). Победительницей объявляется та, у которой танец будет более зажигательным и шампанское не разольется. После того, как девушкам завяжут глаза на наполненные бокалы ( нужно наливать сильно газированный напиток, например спрайт или колу) одеваются ( не удивляйтесь) презервативы . Бокалы вручаются девушкам и включается музыка. Эффект такой - презервативы начинают "вставать", у какой девушки "встанет" больше, та и победительница, она сумела исполнить танец наиболее сексуально! Самое интересное - это реакция публики!

----------


## shoymama

Знаю давно, но проводить не собираюсь, [img]http://s.******info/f904c4b040270ea61019c644838fb9cc.gif[/img]  фи! ИМХО.

----------


## optimistka17

> После того, как девушкам завяжут глаза на наполненные бокалы ( нужно наливать сильно газированный напиток, например спрайт или колу) одеваются ( не удивляйтесь) презервативы . Бокалы вручаются девушкам и включается музыка. Эффект такой - презервативы начинают "вставать", у какой девушки "встанет" больше, та и победительница, она сумела исполнить танец наиболее сексуально!


 А может вы не знаете где находится тема *"Конкурсы, которые нельзя проводить"?*

----------


## Буча

> А может вы не знаете где находится тема *"Конкурсы, которые нельзя проводить"?*


 А для Турцыи это наверное норма, я сама там "яйца носила" (пинпонговые шарики зажать между ног и принести в ведерко) У меня сначала шок был. Попала первый раз сама!!!

----------


## rob1962

Так замените презерватив на воздушный шарик ( растянутый) и будет вам не фи! Проявите изобретательность.Мероприятие у россиян называется свадьба а вот в Белорусии и Украине вяселле - потому что должно быть весело. А на этом форуме веселого  не очень много, все здрасте, да спасибо. А все потому, что  в основном женщины ведущие.Мужчины не поддавайтесь! А вы дамы сами чем нибудь интересным еще поделитесь, а то занимаетесь критиканством. Я вот уверен, что турецкий конкурс мужчины-ведущие используют! Тем более, вас никто ЭТОТ конкурс проводить не заставляет, просто должен быть выбор!

----------


## Наталюшка

> А вы дамы сами чем нибудь интересным еще поделитесь


пошло - не значит интересно... поставьте себя на место тех, кто эту пошлость будет выполнять...

----------


## viki

Всем привет.Принимайте новенькую.Работаю тамадой 3года.Провожу на свадьбах такой конкурс:Ставлю 2 стула на середину площадки,на каждый из них ложу памперс,чепчик,нагрудник.Выбираю 2пары м и ж и говорю,что как только зазвучит музыка(включаю композицию Гуммибаер-ич бин деин),женщины должны одеть своих малышей,тоесть мужчин .После того,как младенцы будут одеты,я выдаю женщинам по бутылке безалкогольного пива,предварительно надев на бутылки проколотые соски-пустышки и говорю,что теперь они должны накормить своих малышей,как только они приспупают к заданию дй включает песню " спят усталые игрушки".Публика выпадает при виде того,как двое взрослых мужиков пьют пиво под калыбельную.
Буду рада если комуто пригодится.Будет время выложу еще конкурсы.

----------


## Ксюнчик

Здравствуйте всем! Начала читать - столько интересного! Я сама не профессионал, провожу праздники для родни. А т.к. родня-то одна и та же, а праздников много, приходится изголяться, чтобы не повторяться. Скоро-скоро юбилей у сестры и её мужа - по 30 лет исполняется, отмечают вместе в один день. Может кто-нибудь подскажет, как оригинально поздравить? Буду бесконечно благодарна!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rob1962

> пошло - не значит интересно... поставьте себя на место тех, кто эту пошлость будет выполнять...


Пошло - как раз и интересно! Только пошлости разные бывают.Конкурс с бокалами и кндомами - легкий прикол. А вот этот турецкий конкурс конечно даже я, с моими свободными взглядами, проводить бы не стал.
"  Вызываются девушки -добровольцы.На столе 5-6 больших бананов, девушки пытается за один раз откусить  от очищенного банана как можно больше. Побеждает естественно та у которой откушенный кусок длиннее"
Вот это пошло!

----------


## lesyanew

«БЕЗ ТРУДА НЕ ВЫНЕШЬ РЫБКУ ИЗ ПРУДА»
(Сценарий игровой программы)


Невод с чайками, рыбками. Слышен шум моря. На фоне музыки звучат слова:

Жил старик со своею старухой у самого синего моря. Жили они ровно тридцать лет и  три года. Старик ловил неводом рыбу, старуха пряла свою пряжу.
– Дурачина ты, простофиля, не сумел ты взять выкупа с рыбки, – говорит старику старуха.
– Не стала я владычицей морскою. Вот сиди теперь дома, да пряди мою пряжу, а я возьму твой невод и пойду ловить золотую рыбку.

(Звучит песня Ю.Антонова «Море». Выходит старуха и тянет за собой невод, а в нем Золотая рыбка.)

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Чего тебе надобно, старуха?

СТАРУХА: 	А то ты не знаешь. Хочу быть владычицей морскою и, чтобы ты служила мне на посылках!

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Хорошо старуха, не бранись. Будешь ты владычицей морскою, но хватит ли у тебя знаний и умения?

СТАРУХА: 	А то не хватит! Ты что же думаешь, что я, окромя как пряжу прясть, ничего и не умею? Еще как умею!

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Хорошо, старуха, тогда устроим тебе экзамен. Но для того, чтобы хорошо его сдать, предлагаю тебе найти помощников. Посмотри, сколько детей вокруг. Проси, может они тебе и помогут.

СТАРУХА: 	Ой, правда, людей-то сколько. И сообразительные, наверное, ловкие! Ну что, поможете бабке владычицей стать? Страсть как охота. А уж я вас потом не забуду. Согласны?

ЗАЛ: 				Согласны!

СТАРУХА: 	Ну что, золотая рыбка, говори свои задания, вон сколько у меня помощников, хотя и без них могла бы я справиться.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Ну это мы сейчас и проверим. Плавает в моем море-океане много рыбы: маленькие и большие, выглядят они все по-разному и названия у всех разные. Так вот нужно тебе назвать рыб на букву «С». Если много назовешь, считай – первое задание выполнила.

СТАРУХА: 			Да что ж тут трудного, на «С» говоришь… Селедка!

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Правильно. А еще?

СТАРУХА:			Еще… О, – щука!

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Да ты что, бабка, это ведь не на «С». Не знаешь, пусть тебе помощники подскажут. Итак, поднимая руку, вы называете рыб на букву «С». За правильный ответ мои помощники будут давать рыбку-жетон. Кто в конце всех заданий соберет больше жетонов, того ждет от меня сюрприз.

(Называются рыбы)

СТАРУХА: 	Вот видишь, рыбка, какие у меня помощники, один лучше другого. Я-то всего одно название припомнила, а они вон сколько, наверно, все рыбаки, как мой дед.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Не торопись, старуха, это еще не все. Ведь не только рыбы населяют мои родные владения, но и другие жители, а вот какие, вы сейчас отгадаете. Но нужно не просто отгадать, но и нарисовать.

СТАРУХА. 			Ну давай скорей свою загадку, я ее сейчас быстренько отгадаю!

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Слушай:

Загадка №1. 			Я ползу, ползу весь день,
Мне ползти совсем не лень,
Если вдруг я попадусь,
Сразу красным становлюсь.
(Рак.)

СТАРУХА: 			Да это же свекла.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА:. 	Свекла… Да где же ты видела, чтобы свекла на дне моря росла? Придется вновь помощников звать!

СТАРУХА: 	Придется. Ну что ж, друзья, вновь мне ваша помощь нужна. Подойдите ко мне  5 человек.

(Золотая рыбка раздает загадки)

Загадка №2. 			Я и он – мы так похожи,
Грива есть и хвостик тоже,
Он пасется на лугах,
Я в воде и на морях.
(Морской конек.)

Загадка №3. 			Я красива, весела,
В море плаваю всегда,
Но, наступит ночь глухая,
Выйдет яркая луна,
И смотрю на небо я,
Там в безбрежной вышине,
Светят сестры мне.
(Морская звезда.)

Загадка №4. 			Скажет всякий обо мне
Нет добрей в морской среде
В океане я живу
На спине фонтан ношу.
(Кит.)

Загадка №5. 			Огромные лужи и дождик снаружи,
Но счастлива наша солистка
Ее гонорар – огромный комар
Звенит и летит низко-низко.
(Лягушка.)

СТАРУХА: 	Ну а пока мои помощники будут думать да разгадывать, мои внучки спляшут для вас веселый танец.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Ну что же, время вышло. И первыми свою картинку показывают…

СТАРУХА: 	Ну, Репины, да и только. Слышь, рыбка, выполнила  я твои задания, делай меня владычицей морскою.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Э, нет. Это все были легкие задания, вот сейчас я задам задачку посложнее. Викторина «Рыбная ловля». Ты должна ответить на все вопросы, которые написаны на висящих здесь рыбках. Пожалуйста, подходи к сетке, срывай рыбку и отвечай на вопрос.

СТАРУХА: 	Да ты умом рехнулась, что ли? Да я на энти вопросы и до ночи не отвечу. Я же тебе не ента, инциклопедия. Лучше я ребят попрошу, уж очень у них хорошо получается на твои вопросы отвечать.

ВОПРОСЫ:
1 Сколько ног у омара? (десять)
2. Как определить возраст  рыбы? (по кольцам и чешуйкам)
3. Какая рыба поражает свою добычу эл. искрой? (электрический скат)
4. Какая рыба заботится о своих детенышах, пока они вырастут? (колюшка)
5. В каком море ловят рыбу жители трех частей света? (в Средиземном)
6. Почему Мертвое море называется «мертвым»? (много соли в море)
7. Самое глубокое озеро в мире?  (Байкал)
8. Самая длинная река в Европе? (Волга)
9. Всегда ли рак пятится назад? (всегда, кроме еды, к еде – вперед)
10. какие морские существа поддаются дрессировке? (котики, тюлени, дельфины)

СТАРУХА: 	Ой, ну совсем ты меня замучила и помощников моих. То рисуй ей, то на вопросы отвечай, да на такие, что и дед-то мой, на что умник, не ответит. Ничаво, вон, слава богу, помощники какие смышленые попались. Устала я чего-то!

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Да, пора бы тебе отдохнуть! А самый лучший отдых, конечно же, у костра, на берегу моря.

СТАРУХА: 	Да ты что, белены объелась? Где же я тебе костер найду? Да и дров нету.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Ну, почему нету? Для хорошего человека всегда все найдется. Вот дрова, только надо их собрать.

СТАРУХА: 	Это как же я со своим радикулитом собирать-то буду. Нет, я ни за что не смогу.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Ну что ж, бабка, пусть тебе опять помогают. Только я твоим помощникам задачу усложню. Ну что, кто хочет бабушке помочь? А помощников ей нужно аж десять человек.
Вам нужно перенести дрова в этот круг, а сделать это нужно с завязанными глазами.
Первый игрок с завязанными глазами берет полено и относит его в круг. Затем снимает повязку и бежит назад. Надевает повязку другому. И так все дрова нужно перенести.

СТАРУХА: 			Ну, не подкачайте ребята. Я на вас надеюсь.

(Проводится игра «Костер»)

СТАРУХА: 	Ну вот видишь, рыбка, молодцы какие. Все могут, все умеют, даже поленья с закрытыми глазами собрать. По нюху, наверное, прямо Пинкертоны, да и только!

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Да, бабка, подходят к концу твои испытания, последний экзамен остался, творческий.

СТАРУХА: 			Ну и что за экзамен, творчаский?

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Сейчас я объясню, но сначала зови на помощь своих ребят. Их нужно шесть человек.
Разбейтесь по парам. Нужно из слов, которые я вам дам, сочинить стихотворение. Время пошло. Удачи вам!

СТАРУХА: 	Ой, ну и экзамен! Да я с этим бы и без помощников справилась, даже и без слов твоих! Слушай:

Ветер по морю гуляет,
Да кораблик подгоняет,
Он бежит себе в волнах
На поднятых парусах!»

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Ох и врать ты горазда! Это же не ты написала!

СТАРУХА: 			А хто, Пушкин, что ли?

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Вот именно, Пушкин.

СТАРУХА: 	Ну а более я не знаю. Что ж , пусть мои помощнички пишут, а мы пока вновь на моих внучат посмотрим.

(Танец)

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Ну что ж, бабка, все испытания ты прошла, хоть и с чужой помощью. А теперь время колдовать. Готова ли ты бабуся становиться владычицей морскою?

СТАРУХА: 	Э, милая, да на какой черт мне это владычество? Коли и на земле столько интересного. Да я, благодаря своим помощникам, столько нового узнала, столькому научилась, сколь за весь свой век и видом не видывала, и слыхом не слыхивала. Нет уж, ты уж как-нибудь сама справься, а я уж тут поживу.

ЗОЛОТАЯ РЫБКА: 	Хорошо, что ты все поняла, но мне бы хотелось узнать, кто же больше всего собрал рыбок-жетонов за время испытаний. Поднимите руку, у кого три жетона, четыре… Выходите ко мне у кого…

(Если собралось несколько человек, нужно сними поиграть, называть моря, реки)

Поприветствуем победителя. Я его назначаю «Министром подводного царства», а это приз за помощь.

Ну что ж, детвора,
Прощаться пора
Закончилась наша игра.
Желаем вам всем отдохнуть от души,
У речки, в лесу, на озерах,
Пусть будут каникулы счастья полны,
Друзей и улыбок веселых.
Еще пожелать мне хотелось бы вам, друзья,
Не ленитесь трудиться!
Бабуся, и та поняла,
Без труда не будет и рыбка ловиться!

----------


## lesyanew

«ВЫ ПОЕДЕТЕ НА БАЛ?»
(Интеллектуально-развлекательная игра для старшеклассников,
посвященная этикету)

Зал празднично оформлен, звучит вальс, медленно открывается занавес, набирается свет на сцене, юноша и девушка в бальных костюмах подходят друг к другу из разных концов сцены, юноша приглашает кивком головы девушку на танец, и они кружатся в вальсе, затем покидают сцену, еще несколько минут звучит музыка, на сцену выходит ведущий.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Вы, наверное, знаете такую детскую игру «Вы поедете на бал?». Один участник игры спрашивает, а другой отвечает, но по определенным правилам: «да» и «нет» не говорить, черное с белым не носить и т.д. Давайте мы сегодня тоже поиграем в такую игру: представим, что мы собираемся на бал. Я очень надеюсь, что вам обязательно удастся в своей жизни побывать на настоящем балу или торжественном приеме, а где, как ни на таком приеме, подчиняющемся определенным правилам, человек, не знающий этих правил выглядит «белой вороной».
Человека, не умеющего себя вести, правильно есть, ходить, одеваться, говорить, вряд ли пригласят на бал еще раз. У нас, конечно, сегодня бал символический, но приглашение на него получит тот, кто лучше всех сумеет выполнить определенные задания, кто лучше всех знает правила поведения и умеет себя вести.
Итак, давайте начинать нашу игру. Сегодня соревнуются команды, но кроме этого лучшие игроки будут удостоены титулов короля и королевы бала, и разумеется, призами, которыми будут награждены победители и все игроки. Итак, пожалуйста, на сцену – по три представителя от каждой команды. В первом турнире играют команды …… классов …. школы.

(Участники поднимаются на сцену, занимают свои места за игровыми столами, все это время звучит музыка.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Итак, каждому игроку, как вы видите, соответствует стол и дорожка одного цвета. Перед каждым игроком – пульт, с помощью которого мы будем узнавать о вашей готовности к ответу или о самом ответе. На каждую дорожку будут выводиться заработанные вами баллы. Выигрывает та команда, которая наберет наибольшее количество баллов.
Наш первый раунд.

ТЕОРИЯ И ИСТОРИЯ.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Я задам вам всего два вопроса, а вы, если будете готовы, нажмите и опустите любую клавишу пульта. Право ответа будет предоставлено тому, кто первым нажмет клавишу. Конкурс оценивается в пять баллов.
Вопрос первый: Что такое этика?

(Участники отвечают, получают баллы, которые выводятся на соответствующие игровые дорожки. Если нет правильного ответа, вопрос передается в зал, за правильный ответ из зала, ответивший получает жетон, в конце игры зритель, набравший наибольшее количество жетонов, получает приз).

Вопрос второй: Что такое этикет?

(Ответы участников. Итоги очков на табло).

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд второй.

«ОДЕВАЕМСЯ НА БАЛ».

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Задание очень простое. Пожалуйста, молодые люди, представители от каждой команды, подойдите ко мне. Вы умеете завязывать галстуки? Если нет, пригласите помощницу (при затруднении можно прибегнуть к помощи болельщиков). Итак, кто быстрее завяжет галстук? Начали!

(Проводится конкурс, оценивается в 5 баллов). Очки присваиваются каждому члену победившей команды. Вывод очков на табло).

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд третий.

«КУШАТЬ ПОДАНО, ГОСПОДА!»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Здесь могут случиться казусы со всяким, недостаточно воспитанным человеком. Например, такие.

(Демонстрируется фрагмент из кинофильма «Красотка», сцена обеда в ресторане).

Мы, разумеется, не будем угощать вас омарами и даже избавим пока от бесчисленного множества столовых приборов, которые обычно подают к изысканному столу со множеством разнообразных блюд. Нет, мы начнем с самого простого. Предлагаем вам минимальный набор столовых принадлежностей, которыми вам необходимо за 3- секунд сервировать стол.

(Выносятся столики, приборы (скатерть, полотняная салфетка, тарелки разного назначения, фужер или стакан, вилка, ложка, нож). Представители  команд подходят к столикам и выполняют задание. Конкурс оценивается в 5 баллов. Подводятся итоги конкурса.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Четвертый раунд.

«ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ РАЗГОВОР»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Умеем ли мы разговаривать по телефону? Ведь даже не видя человека, а только разговаривая с ним по телефону, зачастую даже после первой фразы, можно понять, воспитанный он человек или нет.
Сейчас вы прослушаете фонограмму. А затем назовете ошибки, которые допустил один из абонентов. Выигрывает тот, кто больше назовет ошибок. Можете пользоваться ручкой и блокнотами.

(Звучит фонограмма телефонного разговора (см.приложение). Конкурс проводится по принципу аукциона: команды называют ошибки, не повторяясь. Право первого ответа предоставляется отстающей команде. Выигрывает та команда, которая назовет ошибку последней. Конкурс оценивается в 5 баллов.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд пятый.

«БЛИЦ-КОНКУРС»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Ваша задача, как можно быстрее ответить на вопрос, для этого вы нажимаете любую клавишу пульта. На один вопрос вы можете ответить только один раз. Каждый правильны ответ оценивается в 2 балла. Если игроки не смогут дать правильный ответ, вопрос передается в зал. За правильный ответ из зала вручается жетон. В конце игры набравший наибольшее количество жетонов получает приз как самый эрудированный зритель.

(Проводится конкурс (см. приложение). Подводятся итоги. Фиксируются очки команд и лидирующего игрока – девушки и юноши (набравшие наибольшее количество очков в конце игры выбираются королем и королевой бала). Все участники получают страховки или призы и покидают сцену).
(Объявляется пауза: видеофрагмент миниатюры М.Задорнова (как русские ведут себя за границей).
(Далее игра проводится по той же схеме).

ВТОРОЙ ТУР

(На сцену поднимаются представители следующих двух команд.)
ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд первый.

«ИСТОРИЯ И ТЕОРИЯ»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Корни этикета достаточно глубоки. Многие из правил или жестов-симоволов этикета кажутся нам сейчас ритуальными, хотя на самом деле большинство из них имели когда-то давно практический смысл. Попробуйте догадаться, какой ритуальный жест, которым современный человек пользуется очень часто, передали нам в наследство наши предки?

(Демонстрируется плакат: состоит из двух частей: 1) два первобытных человека бегут навстречу друг другу, руки у них за спиной, выражение лиц настороженно-агрессивное, над головами «облачка» – каждый представляет другого с дубинкой в руках; 2) те же, но руки протянуты вперед, ладони открыты; 3) те же хлопают друг друга по рукам, улыбаются. Ответ: имеется в виду жест, которым современный человек регулярно пользуется – рукопожатие. Раньше он был обусловлен тем, что встречающиеся таким образом показывали друг другу, что в их руках нет оружия и они не имеют враждебных намерений.
При возможности плакат можно заметить сценкой-пантомимой или видеофрагментом.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд второй.

«ОДЕВАЕМСЯ НА БАЛ»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Проявите фантазию и покажите как можно больше способов эстетического практического применения косынки в нашем туалете. Выигрывает тот, кто придумает больше способов применения косынки человеком.
Думайте, готовьтесь.

(Участникам раздают косынки).

А пока конкурс со зрителями. На приз.
(Демонстрируется плакат, на котором изображена креманка).
(Вопрос: как называется это предмет и для чего он используется?)
(Ответ: креманка, в ней подают мороженое, желе, мусс).
(Победителю конкурса со зрителями вручается приз.
Подводятся итоги конкурса с косынками – по принципу аукциона. Право отвечать первой предоставляется отстающей команде. Конкурс оценивается в 5 баллов).

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд третий.



«КУШАТЬ ПОДАНО, ГОСПОДА!»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Сейчас вы увидите, как не нужно вести себя за столом и в гостях. А вы, дорогие участники, вооружайтесь ручками и блокнотами и фиксируйте ошибки нашего гостя. Кто заметит больше ошибок, тот победит. (Конкурс оценивается в 5 баллов).

(На сцену выносят реквизит. Разыгрывается сценка (см. приложение). Подводятся итоги, ответы – по принципу аукциона).

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд четвертый.

«ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ РАЗГОВОР»

(Звучит фонограмма телефонного разговора (см. приложение).
Необходимо назвать ошибки – по принципу аукциона. Конкурс оценивается в 5 баллов.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд пятый.

«БЛИЦ-КОНКУРС»

(Каждый правильный ответ – 2 балла.)

(Подводятся итоги. Вручают страховки или призы игрокам. Игроки покидают сцену. Объявляется пауза: выступления бального коллектива. На сцену приглашаются по три представителя от команд-победительниц.)

ТУРНИР ТРЕТИЙ

(Между победителями 1-го и 2-го турниров)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд первый.

«ИСТОРИЯ И ТЕОРИЯ»

(Демонстрируется плакат: на возвышении на троне сидит король в короне. Чуть ниже, склонив головы, без головных уборов стоят придворные.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Какой ритуальный жест, используемый нами в современной жизни, уходит корнями вот к такой исторической ситуации?
Время на обдумывание – 1 минута, кто готов, нажимайте на клавишу. Конкурс оценивается в 5 баллов.

(Проводится конкурс).

(Ответ: владыки восседали во время торжественных приемов на троне, как бы приподнятые над землей и простыми смертными. В присутствии короля все остальные сидеть не могли – в знак уважения к владыке. Человек также мог сидеть в присутствии другого, оставшегося на ногах, только если тот был его ниже по общественному положению. Сегодня мы унижаем человека, если здороваемся с ним сидя, особенно если он старше вас или это женщина, нельзя сидеть в их присутствии, если они стоят. То же касается и снятия головного убора в знак приветствия (только король был в короне).

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд второй.

«ЭПИСТОЛЯРНЫЙ»

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Когда-то, особенно в 19 веке, умение писать письма возводилось в такую высокую степень, что даже возник особый литературный жанр – эпистолярный. По письму человека можно было судить об изяществе его ума, красоте души и воспитанности. Наши прабабушки и прадедушки оставили нам настоящие жемчужины этого жанра. Иногда простое приглашение в гости представляло собой высокохудожественное произведение. Попробуйте и вы пригласить в гости своего друга или подругу, послав ему небольшую записку. Но каждому участнику отдельное задание.
Пожалуйста, по одному представителю от каждой команды подойдите к этим доскам. Вы – первобытный человек, сегодня на заре вы убили бизона и хотите пригласить отведать бизоньего мяса своего приятеля из соседнего племени. Писать вы, разумеется, не умеете, но высечь на скале рисунки, передающие информацию: куда, зачем, во сколько и т.д. – для своего товарища вы сможете.

(Участникам дают фломастеры и ватман).

Вторые участники каждой команды представляют себя современниками Александра Сергеевича Пушкина и напишут приглашение на бал своему возлюбленному или возлюбленной. А третьи представители команд – современники, т.е. вы сами. Пригласите на свой день рождения подругу или друга.
Ваша задача – сохранить стиль, колорит, атмосферу заданной эпохи, а также соблюсти правила приглашения и чистоту речи Вам дается 2 минуты. Время!

(Во время подготовки участников к эпистолярному конкурсу проводится конкурс со зрителями.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Что такое слэнг? Скажите на слэнге слово «прекрасно» т.е. выразите свое восхищение (здорово, классно, шика, клевр, козырно, отпад и т.д.). Конкурс проводится по принципу аукциона. Приз получает последний, назвавший слово.

(Демонстрируется фрагмент кинофильма «Джентльмены удачи» (сцена в гостинице – перевод с жаргона на русский язык).
(Затем подводятся итоги эпистолярного конкурса. Очки получают три участника.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд третий.

«КУШАТЬ ПОДАНО, ГОСПОДА!»

(Демонстрируются плакаты с изображением столовых приборов (см.приложение). Участники должны нажать клавишу с цифрой, обозначающей по их мнению правильный ответ. Задействовано цифровое табло. Правильный ответ оценивается в 5 баллов.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд четвертый.

«ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ РАЗГОВОР»

(Звучит фонограмма телефонного разговора (см. приложение).
Назвать ошибки, допущенные абонентом.)

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Раунд пятый.

«БЛИЦ-КОНКУРС» (см. приложение)

Подводятся итоги. Награждаются игроки третьего турнира. Вручается приз лучшему зрителю (по количеству жетонов). Приз вручается победившей команде и поощрительные призы остальным командам. Желательно, чтобы приз победившей команде включал в себя именно приглашение, например, в театр, на концерт и т.д. Затем из всех игроков (всех трех турниров) выбираются король и королева бала (юноша и девушка, набравшие наибольшее количество баллов). Они поднимаются на сцену. Звучит торжественная музыка. На них надевают короны и королевские ленты, вручают призы. Они танцуют прощальный вальс.

ВЕДУЩИЙ: Ну что ж, на этой ноте королевского вальса мы и закончим нашу игру. Всего вам  доброго! До новых встреч!

----------


## lesyanew

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ

Приложение 1
ФОНОГРАММА
«Телефонный разговор»
1.
Раздается телефонный звонок.
–	Алло! Мне Люсю!
–	Я слушаю!
–	Люсь, ну ты как там?
–	Спасибо, все в порядке, а с кем я говорю?
–	Ну, Люсь, ты даешь! Своих не узнаешь? Так напрягись слегка!
–	Вася?
–	Ну! Так бы сразу! У меня тут такие дела, вообще… В понедельник два урока прогулял… Погоди! В понедельник или во в вторник? Вроде, во вторник. Нет, все же в понедельник. Во вторник я это… со Светкой ссорился, а в среду с родителями ругался. А, может, наоборот? Нет, переругался я с ними в четверг, а в среду на тренировку не пошел. В пятницу мороженого объелся, аж простудился. Ничего себе неделька выдалась, а?
–	Может, я могу чем-нибудь помочь?
–	Да ты что! Я сам кому хочешь помогу! Слушай дальше! Чувствую – простудился, заболеваю, двухстороннее ОРЗ. Иду к врачу – не дает больничный. Температура, мол, нормальная, и горло, говорит, в порядке… Нет, ты видал?! Человек болен!
–	Может быть, навестить тебя?
–	Да ты что! У меня ни секунды времени нет. Слушай дальше: я врачу такой скандал закатил, нагнал там на них холода…
–	Извини меня пожалуйста, мне сейчас должны позвонить…
–	Ну ты вообще! В кои веки разговариваем, общаемся, можно сказать… Эх, ты!
–	Не лучше ли нам выбрать удобное для обоих время и встретиться?
–	Да ты что? У меня нет ни минуты свободной! Ну, мне пора!
(Бросает трубку. Короткие гудки.)

2.
Телефонный звонок.
–	Алло!
–	Алло!
–	Кто это?
–	А кто вам нужен?
–	Куда это я попал?
–	А куда вы хотели попасть?
–	Вы скажите, кто вы, наконец?
–	А вы?
–	(Бросают трубки. Короткие гудки.)

3.
Телефонный звонок.
–	Справочная слушает!
–	Алло! Справочная? Добрый вечер! Будьте любезны, если, конечно, вас не затруднит, как-нибудь выяснить телефон моего очень хорошего друга. Видите ли, я потерял записную книжку и теперь…
–	Фамилия!
–	Чья? Один из нас…
–	Вашего друга!
–	Вы знаете, у него очень известная фамилия, он…
–	Прошу вас, быстрее!
–	Но вы же меня все время перебиваете! Просто плохо воспитаны! Не знаете правил хорошего тона! Я не могу так разговаривать!
(Бросает трубку. Короткие гудки).

Приложение 2.
СЦЕНКА «КАК НЕ НУЖНО ВЕСТИ СЕБЯ В ГОСТЯХ»

Раздается резкий звонок. Появляется гость в пальто и шапке. Хозяйка встает.

ГОСТЬ: Привет! А вот и я! Не ждали? Ну ничего, не волнуйтесь, я ведь, кажется, вовремя. Поужинаем вместе!

(бросает пальто и шапку на стул).

ХОЗЯЙКА: Я очень рада вас видеть…

ГОСТЬ (осматривая стол): А у вас тут ничего, подходяще! Ух, ты! Что это такое? Длячего? Ой, сломалось. До чего непрочные вещи делают! Ого! А это что? Сколько стоит? А где купили? А мне можно достать? Мне очень нужно, просто позарез!

ХОЗЯЙКА: Я вам дарю!

ГОСТЬ: Серьезно? Что, просто так подарите? А что, беру! (Прячет понравившуюся вещь в карман).

ХОЗЯЙКА: Прошу к столу!

ГОСТЬ: С удовольствием! Только я вот здесь больше люблю сидеть. Поменяйтесь со мной!

(Усаживаются. Гость затыкает за воротник салфетку и бодро приступает к ужину, нарушая одно за другим правила этикета: вилкой берет хлеб из хлебницы, с возгласом «Вот это я люблю!», придвигает к себе различные блюда и т.д.).

ГОСТЬ: А вот рыбу я не буду, я ее не люблю. Теперь вода вся отравленная, так в этой рыбе небось химии столько.. Да и есть ее больно хлопотно. Того и гляди, нарушишь ваш бонтон. Между прочим, это пресловутый бонтон иной раз приводит просто к трагедиям. Один мичман выпал за борт корабля и погиб в зубах акулы, хотя имел при себе кортик, он был чересчур воспитанным и помнил правило хорошего тона: рыбу ножом не режут! (Громко хохочет с набитым ртом).

ХОЗЯЙКА: Ваш друг плохо усвоил, что нет правил без исключений: кроме акулы, ножом можно резать также балык, осетрину и сельдь.

ГОСТЬ: Что вы говорите? (С набитым ртом, шумно прихлебывая). А все-таки этот ваш этикет не дает простора для самовыражения!

ХОЗЯЙКА: А вы представьте себе на миг человека, который в приступе самовыражения вгрызается в мясо и не обращает внимания на жир и соус, капающие на воротник и манжеты. Зрелище, отнюдь не способствующее эстетическим переживаниям.

ГОСТЬ (громко хохочет): Словом, если вам подали блюдо, а вы не знаете, как с ним справиться, попросите у хозяев немного каши. Ее удобно есть ложкой! (Очень довольный, хохочет, и, воскликнув: «Все! Я наелся! – со звоном переворачивает чашку вверх дном и выходит из-за стола. Удовлетворенно похлопывает себя по животу и лукаво подмигивая, направляется к выходу). Ухожу по-английски, не прощаясь, согласно ихнему бонтону!

ХОЗЯЙКА (вскакивая): Подождите! Я провожу вас!

Примечание. Сценку могут разыграть участники театральной студии, или ведущие.

Приложение 3.
Раунд «ТЕОРИЯ И ИСТОРИЯ»
Что такое этика?
(Теория морали, свод принципов и требований, предъявляемых обществом к поведению его членов).

Что такое этикет?
(Свод правил, определяющих установленный порядок и нормы общения. Этика – стратегия, этикет – тактика нашего поведения).

Вопросы для БЛИЦ-КОНКУРСА.
1.	Что такое стол « а ля фуршет»?
(Ассортимент блюд для такого стола – закуски «под вилку» – т.е. без использования ножа).
2.	Как используется полотняная салфетка?
(Ее кладут на колени).
3.	Место ложки при сервировке стола?
(Справа от тарелки, выпуклой стороной вниз).
4.	Как правильно говорит: «Звонúте» или «Звóните»?
(Звонúте)
5.	Место вилки при сервировке стола?
(Слева от тарелки, выпуклой стороной вниз).
6.	Кто уступает место (сидячее) в транспорте старикам, женщинам с детьми – мужчина или женщина?
(Оба)
7.	Куда вы должны положить ложку, если уже поели?
(Ни во время еды, ни после ложку для супа нельзя класть на скатерть, а только в тарелку).
8.	Что такое аперитив?
(Напитки, пьющиеся для возбуждения аппетита, обычно спиртные).
9.	Как едят хлеб?
(По мере необходимости отламывают небольшие кусочки. Нельзя откусывать от целого ломтя.)
10.	Вашей спутнице уступили место в транспорте. Кто должен поблагодарить за это – вы или ваша спутница?
(Вы)
11.	Кто первым опускает телефонную трубку – мужчина или женщина?
(Женщина)
12.	Нужно ли распаковывать подарок в присутствии подарившего?
(Да, нужно распаковывать, посмотреть и поблагодарить).
13.	Вы кого-то нечаянно толкнули. Как правильно сказать: Извините» или «Извиняюсь»?
(Извините)
14.	Что делать с косточками, когда вы едите ягоды или компот?
(Косточки от ягод подхватывают ложечкой, а из ложечки кладут в тарелку.)
15.	В тарелке осталось всего несколько ложек супа, куда наклонять тарелку – к себе или от себя?
(Все зависит от того, что вы хотите облить: собственный смокинг или хозяйскую скатерть. Исходя из практических соображений, лучше пожертвовать остатками супа – кроме скатерти и смокинга выиграет ваша фигура. И заметьте, поступив таким образом, вы в точности исполните букву этикета.)
16.	Вы пришли в кино и пробираетесь на свое место в ряду, заполненном сидящими людьми. Как нужно проходить – лицом или спиной к сидящим?
(Лицом).
17.	Чем чистят мандарин?
(Рукой).
18.	Чем чистят апельсин?
(Ножом).
19. Место ножа при сервировке стола.
(Справа от тарелки, острием к  тарелке).
20.	Как берут из общего блюда хлеб?
(Руками).
21.	Вы размешали сахар в чае (кофе), что делать с ложечкой?
(Ложечку кладут на блюдечко. В чашке ложку не оставляют).
22.	Встретились старший и младший, кто должен поздороваться первым?
(Младший)
Примечание.
Вопросы можно усложнять или упрощать в зависимости от подготовленности аудитории.

Приложение 4
РАУНД «КУШАТЬ ПОДАНО, ГОСПОДА!»

Плакаты о назначении столовых принадлежностей.
1.	На плакате изображены различные ножи под номерами:
1.	 столовый
2.	рыбный
3.	закусочный
4.	десертный
5.	фруктовый
Вопрос: какой из этих ножей рыбный? Нажмите клавишу с нужной цифрой.
2.	На плакате изображены различные лопатки под номерами.
Вопрос: перед вами различные лопатки для перекладывания мучных, десертных, рыбных блюд. Две из этих лопаток предназначены для перекладывания рыбы, какие именно? Нажмите клавиши пульта с нужными цифрами.
3.	Демонстрируется плакат.
Вопрос: перед вами столовые приборы – кокильница, икорница, кокотница и баранчик. Под каким номером находится кокильница? Для чего она предназначена?
(Предназначена для запекания и подачи рыбных горячих закусок, например, судака, запеченного под молочным соусом. При  подаче кокильницу ставят на фарфоровые (пирожковые или десертные) тарелки, покрытые бумажными салфетками.
4.	На плакате изображены под номерами различные вилки:
1 – столовая
2 – рыбная
3 – закусочная
4 – десертная
5 – шпротная
6 – вилка для устриц
7 – вилка для лимона
8 – вилка для раков и крабов
Вопрос: вы видите восемь вилок, какая из них рыбная? Нажмите клавишу с нужной цифрой.
Вариант: вы видите столовые принадлежности. Сколько здесь вилок? Объясните назначение всех вилок? Объясните назначение всех вилок, особенно 6-й, 7-й, 8-й, которые мало похожи на вилки.

----------


## viki

Я на свадьбах,когда воруют невесту,подговариваю гостей,что в качестве выкупа они хотят видеть часы скукушкой в исполнении свидетелей.

     часы с кукушкой:
ставятся два стула,свидетельница встает на них ,ноги на ширине плеч.Я прошу ее поднять  платье чуть выше колен и вызываю из зала четырех крепких парней,двое из которых берут свидетеля за руки(чуть выше локтя ),а остальные двое держат за ноги,таким образом свидетель болтается  вниз лицом.Затем я спрашиваю у зала время.Получив ответ я прошу свидетеля прокуковать время.Парни начинают раскачивать его взад и вперед таким образом,чтобы его голова при раскачивании появлялась между ног свидетельницы со словами" Ку-ку".Получается прикольно.

----------


## a.bokov

> К сожалению в настоящее время на муз. способности никто и внимания не обращает.Моя дочь училась в муз. училище потом консерватории поет бомба. Но на свадьбе в настоящее время надо быть дежурным клоуном.
> Предлагаю вариант муз.нарезок который проходит на ура.
> Обычно после того как из шляпы жених и невеста вытягивают бумажки с распределением обязанностей.Певица говорит "У нас это шляпа волшебная и угадывает мысли присутствующих" .
> Одевает на жениха шляпу и сразу я включаю (работаю с компом) срезанный отрывок из песни Ой ой ой ой это между нами любовь
> Ну и так далее.
> Невеста-Я за ним упаду в пропасть- Дубцова
> Дружок-только денег маловато если точно денег нету-Жуки
> Дружка-Хочу я замуж замуж хочу.
> Ну а дальше выбираем из зала:
> ...


Добрый день ! Если вас не затруднит , то скиньте пожалуйста нарезки музыки , которые у вас есть мне на адрес bokov.nn@mail.ru  Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

ABDULLA
и мне если не трудно:rolleyes:
senovaoxana@list.ru

----------


## Буча

> ABDULLA
> и мне если не трудно:rolleyes:
> senovaoxana@list.ru


И я если позволите присоеденюсь к просьбе :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## viki

Всем привет!Подскажите пожалуйста какую подводку вы используете при запуске голубей на свадьбе.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

На корпоративном вечере проводили такую игру.

Ведущий:"Самое время узнать,что думают о Конторе ее сотрудники.А сделаем мы это следующим образом:"
Каждый говорит:

«А у нас в конторе…»,

а затем  вытягивает карточку:
•	Все в шоке от действий руководства.
•	Повальное отлынивание от работы.
•	Постоянно пропадают ручки.
•	Регулярно появляются НЛО.
•	Самые красивые сотрудницы.
•	Катастрофическая нехватка туалетов.
•	Давно не было премии.
•	Дебет постоянно не сходится с кредитом.
•	Обнаружен неизлечимый случай трудоголизма.
•	Повысилась общая производительность перекуров.
•	Заработную плату выдают только один раз в месяц.

----------


## a.bokov

Добрый день! А можно и мне календарь получить на мой адрес bokov.nn@mail.ru! Заранее благодарю!

----------


## benedictina

> пошло - не значит интересно... поставьте себя на место тех, кто эту пошлость будет выполнять...


ну Вам же объяснили, что можно заменить шариком:smile: мне этот конкурс понравился, не понравился только презерватив, но с заменой на воздушный шар-даже очень прилично выглядит)

----------


## Буча

Это тем кто использует карточки "По секрету". Писала еще лет пять назад к тем что были в журнале, может парачку и не мои попадутся, уже не помню. Благодаря форуму, теперь их много у меня.

По секрету вам скажу,
С обезьянами дружу.
Или рожу я им скорчу,
Или зад им покажу!

По секрету вам скажу,
Я по кладбищам брожу,
Как покойника увижу,
Так от страсти вся (весь)дрожу.

По секрету вам скажу,
И извиненья приношу,
За интимные подробности,
Только стринги я ношу.

По секрету я скажу,
Все усилия приложу,
Чтобы стать суперзвездою,
Свой талант отображу.

По секрету вам скажу:
На Бродвей я выхожу,
Боевой окрас рисую,
Шуры – муры развожу.

По секрету вам скажу:
В стриптизеры ухожу.
Я за те крутые бабки,
Вам что хочешь, покажу.

По секрету вам скажу:
На соседа глаз ложу,
И чтобы его закадрить,
Все усилия приложу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Еле, еле я сижу.
Набуздырилась (набуздырился)
Я пива, и уж нет уж терпежу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Тараканов развожу,
Тараканьими бегами,
Всех соседей довожу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Руку на сердце ложу.
Пять любовников имею,
Их на бабки развожу.
По секрету вам скажу:
За рекламой я слежу.
И крылатые прокладки,
Куда надо положу.

По секрету вам скажу:
С неформалами дружу.
Я себе прическу – гребень,
На башке сооружу.

По секрету вам скажу,
За фигурой я слежу,
То вся глиною обмажусь,
То подвергнусь массажу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Я к любовнику хожу.
Ну, уж дюже сексуальный,
Не ходить я не можу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Я по подиуму хожу.
Сексуалистой фигурой,
Толстосумов развожу.
По секрету вам скажу:
Я пиявок развожу…
Этих милых симпотяшек,
Дома в баночке держу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Я врунов невыношу,
Хотя сам (сама) не слова правды,
Никому я не скажу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Я с мозгами не дружу.
Сорок градусов мороз,
В трусах по улице хожу.

По секрету вам скажу,
И молчать вас попрошу,
В детстве с дерева свалился (….лась),
Вот теперь я торможу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Два сэксшопа я держу.
Столько там всего имею,
Но никому неодолжу.
По секрету вам скажу:
От Шварцнегира визжу.
Ну а почему я так визжу,
Тут понятно и ежу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Трижды ужинать хожу….
Во мне двести килограммов,
На диете я сижу.

По секрету вам скажу:
С алкоголем я дружу,
Потому как это зелье,
Добавляет куражу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Скоро замуж выхожу.
И наверно очень скоро,
Семь детишек нарожу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Золотых рыбок развожу…
Вдруг исполнятся желанья,
В баню девок (мальчиков)закажу.
По секрету вам скажу:
Я в декретный ухожу.
Восьмерым моим дочуркам,
Скоро братика рожу.

По секрету вам скажу:
На нудисткий пляж хожу,
Потому моя натура,
Привыкает к негляжу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Пояс верности ношу.
Коль попросите, открою,
Я ведь дружбой дорожу.

По секрету вам скажу:
Я с собой блокнот ношу.
Все за всеми подмечаю,
Каждого я заложу.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Не помню писала или нет, но не ругайте если повторюсь, так как это предисловие, к той идее что посетила меня, нормальные то люди спят по ночам, а меня посещают всякие там идеи. Ну вот:
На свадьбе на второй день провожу командные игры, и одним из этапов является такая игра: команды по 10 человек, раздаю карточки, на одной стороне цыфры, от 0 до 9, на другой буквы. Сначало они решают примеры: передкомандами стоят по два стула, я задаю пример, ответ должен сидеть на стуле (понятно что игроки с правильной цыфрой должны сесть на стулья). В конце говорю на стульчиках должно сидеть сегодняшнее число. Игра проходит очень весело, хотя когда вычитала про нее, мне так не показалось.
на другой стороне карточки буквы, сначало, было ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, задание:"Выстроиться так чтоб получилось слово, которое чаще всего прозвучало сегодня и вчера". Потом на свадьбах стали попадаться гости, которые изначально знали какое там слово. Я поменяла на СУПЕРГОСТИ. Но сейчас я не об этом.Хочу поделиться идеей, что пришла мне в голову.
На форуме кто-то писал про карточки с помощью которых молодожены признаются в любви и тем самым собирают гостей. А что если карточки эти сделать тоже двухсторонние. Вот что у меня получилось: 3 варианта 
1) Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ!!! (на одной стороне. 2 комплекта, один раздает невеста, другой жених). На второй стороне СОВЕТ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ! (это гости без молодых уже собирают) Задействовано 26человек + 2(молодые)
2). ЯОЧЕНЬ ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ! (одна сторона -32 человека с молодыми), МЫ ЖЕЛАЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ, МОЛОДОЖЕНЫ! (вторая) - 30 человек (без молодых)
3). Я ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ! (44 с молодыми)  -----------
МЫ ЖЕЛАЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ, СЧАСТЬЯ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ БОЛЬШОМ! - 42 человека (без молодых)

*Добавлено через 36 минут*
Не судите строго, выношу на ваш суд. Может у кого какие идеи будут. Одна голова хорошо, а у нас тут вон сколько голов!!! Да каких!!!

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
Вот еще одна забава, в журнальчике вычитала, приглянуласб она мне, но что-то пока не проводила.                             СИДЯЧАЯ ИГРА (разминка перед танцами)
Гости пили, угощались, юбиляром восхищались…
А потом песен напелись и решили за-си-де-лись!
Надо б встать, потанцевать, крылышками помахать!

.......(перед танцевальной паузой)  Все это верно, но… Без физкультминутки, или маленькой разминки я вас в круг выпустить не могу! Так что положите – ка гости дорогие, все друг другу руки на плечи, будем разминать плечевой пояс. Музыку!
(сиртаки с ускорением)
Представьте что вы на морском лайнере, кругом солнце, море, ласковая волна покачивает вас. Виден греческий берег…
Предлагаю всем покачиваться из стороны в сторону, отлично!
Сразу видно что это дружный и спаянный юбилейный коллектив. Эх, хорошо -то как! Кругом чайки, легкий бриз, на берегу зреют оливки, а нам всем подают на подносе легкие итальянские вина…
А теперь я предлагаю размять ту часть тела, которая деформировалась, засиделась…Так что отправляемся в Америку, на родео, и учавствуем в ковбойских скачках на лошадях. И – ех! Поскакали!
(Музыка в стиле кантри)
А сейчас я предлагаю размять ваши руки. Найдите – ка, гости дорогие на столе перед вами свободные 10 кв.см, положите туда свои ладошки…И я вас приглашаю в грузию, в Абхазию, послушать, как звучат эти кавказские барабаны!
Смелее играем на барабанах!
( Музыка)
Замечательно! Громче, громче бьют барабаны, а мы с вами пять на море, только на Черном. Солнце, морской воздух и горы!
Шашлыки – машлыки, грузинские вина «Киндзмараули»,
«Хванчкара»…Что может быть лучше! И теперь нам осталось размять ваши ноги – и вы совершенно безбоязненно можете выходить на танцевальную площадку! Итак звучит стук каблучков!
( Под русскую плясовую гости выходят на танцевальную площадку, начинается дискотека)

----------


## Ксюнчик

А что за "календарь оптимиста"? Такое интригующее название! Может кто-нибудь поделится? Буду очень признательна!

Проводила на юбилее "Пожелание радостей жизни" (Если кто-то уже описывал - извините)
На небольших цветных листочках описываются "радостные моменты", н-р, 
"Радость от встречи с другом (подругой) детства"
"Умиление при общении с новорожденными внуками (детьми)"
"Бурный восторг от выигрыша в лотерею"
"Блаженный покой на морском берегу" и т.п.
Листочки сворачиваю и складываю в коробочку. 
После очередного тоста с пожеланиями счастья и радости в жизни говорю:
- Сейчас радость посыплется на юбиляра дождём. А какие же радости ожидают его в ближайшее время? То что поймаете, то и сбудется.
Листочки из коробочки высыпаются на юбиляра, он их ловит, потом, что поймал, зачитывают, затем тост, чтоб всё сбылось. Примерно так. :Oj: 


А ещё подскажите кто-нибудь, где найти описание "цветных танцев":confused::confused:

----------


## evochka2777

Чем развлечь гостей 5/2009
Пастух и Принцесса
Экспромт.
Елена Викторовна Целоусова, МОУ «СОШ № 3», п. Балезино, Удмуртия

Текст читает Ведущий. Названные им герои произносят свою реплику. 
Действующие лица и реплики: Принцесса («Я девушка приличная, что надо!»), Старушка («Все говорят, я старенькая клюшка»), Пес («Я за Принцессу отгрызу любому нос!»), Пастух («Свиней пасу, нет краше жениха!»).
Ведущий. Театр наш известен в целом свете,
В нем страсти, как в «Ромео и Джульетте». 
О двух влюбленных мы покажем драму, 
Поднимем занавес, сыграем мелодраму! 
Жила-была Принцесса, звали Лада.
 Принцесса. Я девушка приличная, что надо!
Ведущий. Была служанкой у нее Старушка.
Старушка. Все говорят, я старенькая клюшка.
Ведущий. И охранял их замок верный Пес.
Пес. Я за Принцессу отгрызу любому нос! 
Ведущий. Принцесса за рекой, у винограда...
Принцесса. Я девушка приличная, что надо!
Ведущий. Увидела красавца Пастуха... 
Пастух. Свиней пасу, нет краше жениха! 
Ведущий. Влюбилась без ума Принцесса Лада.
Принцесса. Я девушка приличная, что надо!
Ведущий. Стрела Амура поразила Пастуха.
Пастух. Свиней пасу, нет краше жениха! 
Ведущий. И стали тайно молодые те встречаться,
Пасти свиней, под дубом целоваться. Но на беду узнала все Старушка... 
Старушка. Все говорят, я старенькая клюшка.
Ведущий. Увидев молодежные забавы 
И зная, что вредны сии романы, 
Решила бабка с Пастуха снять стружку-
Старушка. Все говорят, я старенькая клюшка.
Ведущий. Позвать Пса на подмогу не вопрос...
Пес. Я за Принцессу отгрызу любому нос! 
Ведущий. Что началось здесь — страшно рассказать! 
Любовь пришлось активно защищать. 
Пес совершал активный кросс-Пес.
 Я за Принцессу отгрызу любому нос! 
Ведущий.   Пастух   бежал,   спасая потроха...
Пастух. Свиней пасу, нет краше жениха! 
Ведущий. Ревела в три ручья Принцесса Лада-
Принцесса. Я девушка приличная, что надо!
Ведущий. До вечера кипели страсти, 
Пока не отступили все напасти. 
Едва жива активная Старушка... 
Старушка. Все говорят, я старенькая клюшка.
Ведущий. Принцесса Лада жизни уж не рада...
Принцесса. Я девушка приличная, что надо!
Ведущий. И от нагрузок еле дышит Пес-
Пес. Я за Принцессу отгрызу любому нос! 
Ведущий. Все свиньи разбрелись от Пастуха...
Пастух. Свиней пасу, нет краше жениха! 
Ведущий. Мораль у сказки сей известна:
Знай каждый в жизни свое место! Рычать и гавкать должен старый Пес
Пес. Я за Принцессу отгрызу любому нос! 
Ведущий. За нравственность должна стоять Старушка...
Старушка. Все говорят, я старенькая клюшка.
Ведущий. Принцессе поиграть в любовь отрада...
Принцесса. Я девушка приличная, что надо!

Ведущий. Но полюбуйтесь на разиню
Пастуха...
Пастух. Свиней пасу, нет краше жениха!
Ведущий. Кто возместит ему издержки
за свиней?
И здесь не до шекспировских страстей. 
Аплодисментами актеров провожаем, 
Талант актеров очень уважаем!

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Опасаюсь повториться, но все таки предложу конкурс, который стала проводить недавно.Накачала из Инета коротенькие реалтоны(музыкально-говорильные фишки на телефонах). Выбираются, по номинации "самый мобильный", три человека, и им предлагается заслушать свой реалтон и повторить его близко к тексту и интонациям. Смешно, когда мужчинам попадается дамская темка. А если есть программка, изменяющая голос, то еще лучше. Вот. И модненько, и, вроде не избито.

----------


## solist64

> Я вот уверен, что турецкий конкурс мужчины-ведущие используют!


Низачто!!! И никогда! Хотя знаю его уже года три!

----------


## rob1962

> Низачто!!! И никогда! Хотя знаю его уже года три!


На вид Вы мужчина в полном расцвете сил, а такое категоричное нет! На свадьбе у ведущего должна быть, или игровая "клубничка" или "перчинка", или очень низкие цены за работу, чтобы Вас не забыли через неделю. Поделитесь своей интересной игрой!Посмотрим.
А для всех выкладываю "Обязанности" гостей, для юбиляра. Сам сочинял.Проходит весело.
Возьму венничек и шайку – да попарю юбиляра в баньке !

Когда будет Вам сто лет – приготовлю праздничный обед!

Когда будет трудно Вам – приходите денег дам!

Зовите гвоздь забить и подключить светильник – я Ваш на веки собутыльник!

Когда меня Вы позовете- заменю Вас на работе!

 А я помогу пенсионеру делать дальнейшую служебную карьеру! 

Чур, никому не смеяться – мы с Юбиляром будем спортом заниматься!

Завтра, на апохмелец, принесу Юбиляру сто грамм и огурец!

Если Вам трудно нагибаться – в доме помогу прибраться!

Мечта моя предельная – спеть для Юбиляра колыбельную!

А мне, сейчас, хочется пуститься с Юбиляром в пляс!


Разрешите предложить - Вас сегодня  до дому проводить!

Ну а я, от всех тайком,  Вас побалую пивком!


А я, добрячок, приготовлю для Вас знатный шашлычок!


Моя мечта, однако, видеть Вас в статусе депутата!

----------


## lesyanew

Ребят, помогите найти игру, театр-экспромт, в котором персонажи работа, мужчина, повторяющий "Я мачо". Где-то она была на форуме, но чего-то я не могу ее найти. Если у кого есть эта игра, киньте в меня пожалуйста.

----------


## solist64

> На свадьбе у ведущего должна быть, или игровая "клубничка" или "перчинка", или очень низкие цены за работу, чтобы Вас не забыли через неделю.


Если вы считаете, что величина гонорара прямо пропорциональна количеству пошлостей  сделанной или сказанной ведущим я больше с вами не дискутирую - *нет смысла!*

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*lesyanew*,



> Ребят, помогите найти игру, театр-экспромт, в котором персонажи работа, мужчина, повторяющий "Я мачо".


Отправила в сообщениях

На всякий случай еще здесь :
Мужчина и женщина.
Реплики: Мужчина: «Я мачо!»; Работа: «Да врет он!»; Голова: «И не такое видали!»;
Жена: «Где ты шлялся?»; Девушка: «Я твоя киска!»; Цветы: «Лучший подарок»; Друг семьи: «Все нормально, девочки!»
Подвыпивший МУЖЧИНА идет с РАБОТЫ. У него слегка кружится ГОЛОВА. В руках он несет ЦВЕТЫ для ЖЕНЫ. Вдруг он видит красивую ДЕВУШКУ. МУЖЧИНА отдает ЦВЕТЫ ДЕВУШКЕ. ДЕВУШКА идет с МУЖЧИНОЙ к нему домой. МУЖЧИНА говорит ЖЕНЕ, что он был на РАБОТЕ. Тут из спальни выходит ДРУГ СЕМЬИ. МУЖЧИНЕ это не нравится, и он бьет ДРУГА СЕМЬИ по ГОЛОВЕ. Разъяренная ЖЕНА бьет МУЖА ЦВЕТАМИ по ГОЛОВЕ, обнимает ДРУГА СЕМЬИ, целует его разбитую ГОЛОВУ и уходит из дома с ДРУГОМ СЕМЬИ. МУЖЧИНА остается с ДЕВУШКОЙ. Но он очень устал от РАБОТЫ и поэтому сразу засыпает, уронив ГОЛОВУ на ПОДУШКУ.
Наступило утро. Под кроватью валяются ЦВЕТЫ, у МУЖЧИНЫ жутко болит ГОЛОВА. Он пытается вспомнить, откуда взялась эта жуткая ДЕВУШКА. Он провожает ДЕВУШКУ до двери, бросает в мусорное ведро ЦВЕТЫ, подставляет ГОЛОВУ под холодную воду, собирается и идет на РАБОТУ.
Там не было реплики у подушки.
у меня она орала голосом Кашпировского: ВСЕМ СПАТЬ!
И Ведру я тоже дала реплику: НУ ВЫНЕСИТЕ ЖЕ МЕНЯ , В КОНЦЕ КОНЦОВ!
(это?)

----------

Леся Тавр (19.07.2017)

----------


## 1tatka

> *lesyanew*,
> 
> Отправила в сообщениях
> 
> На всякий случай еще здесь :
> Мужчина и женщина.
> Реплики: Мужчина: «Я мачо!»; Работа: «Да врет он!»; Голова: «И не такое видали!»;
> Жена: «Где ты шлялся?»; Девушка: «Я твоя киска!»; Цветы: «Лучший подарок»; Друг семьи: «Все нормально, девочки!»
> Подвыпивший МУЖЧИНА идет с РАБОТЫ. У него слегка кружится ГОЛОВА. В руках он несет ЦВЕТЫ для ЖЕНЫ. Вдруг он видит красивую ДЕВУШКУ. МУЖЧИНА отдает ЦВЕТЫ ДЕВУШКЕ. ДЕВУШКА идет с МУЖЧИНОЙ к нему домой. МУЖЧИНА говорит ЖЕНЕ, что он был на РАБОТЕ. Тут из спальни выходит ДРУГ СЕМЬИ. МУЖЧИНЕ это не нравится, и он бьет ДРУГА СЕМЬИ по ГОЛОВЕ. Разъяренная ЖЕНА бьет МУЖА ЦВЕТАМИ по ГОЛОВЕ, обнимает ДРУГА СЕМЬИ, целует его разбитую ГОЛОВУ и уходит из дома с ДРУГОМ СЕМЬИ. МУЖЧИНА остается с ДЕВУШКОЙ. Но он очень устал от РАБОТЫ и поэтому сразу засыпает, уронив ГОЛОВУ на ПОДУШКУ.
> ...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: прикольно, даже очень :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Рамоновна

БЕЛОЧКИ И ДУБЫ
Звучит музыка. Мужчины/дубы/ танцуют во внутреннем кругу, женщины/белочки/ - во внешнем. Мужчин должно быть на одного меньше. Музыка останавливается. Ведущий командует: "Белочки- на дубы!". Женщины прыгают мужчинам на руки. Женщина, оставшаяся без мужчины, покидает игру, забрав с собой любой "дуб". И так, пока не останется 1 пара- победительница.

МЫШКИ- В НОРКИ!
Принцип такой же, но только женщин/норок/ на одну меньше. По команде ведущего мужчины/мышки/ должны просунуть свою голову между ног у женщин.

----------


## shoymama

*Рамоновна*

Сама - то проводила или только теоретически?
Я бы не стала играть роль норки НИ ЗА ЧТО! Да  и вообще для меня такие игры - из разряда "Как не надо". ИМХО.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

МЫШКИ- В НОРКИ!
Принцип такой же, но только женщин/норок/ на одну меньше. По команде ведущего мужчины/мышки/ должны просунуть свою голову между ног у женщин.
kuku 
ну сударыня  вы даете :Oj:  я ,тупо, представила себя и мужа на месте ваших гостей
:eek:
а если это ВДРУГ ВАШ ПАПА??????????????????

----------


## rob1962

> Если вы считаете, что величина гонорара прямо пропорциональна количеству пошлостей  сделанной или сказанной ведущим я больше с вами не дискутирую - *нет смысла!*


Богу- Богова  - кесарю-кесарево!

----------


## Рамоновна

[QUOTE=shoymama;2339386]*Рамоновна*

Сама - то проводила или только теоретически?
Я бы не стала играть роль норки НИ ЗА ЧТО! Да  и вообще для меня такие игры - из разряда "Как не надо". ИМХО

На нескольких корпоративах толпой ходили следом: "ДАВАЙ ПОГОРЯЧЕЕ!" Пришлось давать. Как говорится, кто платит, тот и музыку заказывает. Может, вам просто такие не попадались...

----------


## shoymama

Еще как попадались! Просто я имею достаточный опыт и арсенал приличных и одновременно веселых игр. А при встрече с заказчиками я сразу оговариваю, что пошлые конкурсы знаю, но не провожу принципиально! Я работаю под девизом "Весело, но интеллигентно". Устраиваю - берите. Хотите такие игры - я вам не подхожу и работать с вами не хочу. Точка.

----------


## Ксюнчик

Люди добрые! Ну неужели никто не поможет?!! Наверняка у таких маститых профессионалов есть идеи - какую игру-поздравлялку можно провести сразу для двух юбиляров( мужа и жены). По отдельности-то всё понятно, а вот что делать на двойном юбилее! Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

*Ксюнчик*,
Ксюнь, на форуме материала по двойному материалу - куча! Перерой всю тему Юбилей и все доски объявлений (В поисковой строке набери - юбилей...) Ксюня, нет просто времени перелопачивать всё это вместо тебя. Или жди, когда прибудут авторы выложенных материалов. Не забывай - дачный сезон!

----------


## shoymama

Да, дачно-свадебно-юбилейно-выпускной, Жасминчик права.
Попробуй сначала сама покопать.

----------


## Рамоновна

Спичечный турнир
Участвуют несколько команд.
Реквизит: несолько коробков спичек
"Веселые эстафеты для любого возраста. Участвуют несколько команд (самое оптимальное число команд – три). Если команда выполнила задание первой, ей присуждаются три очка, второй – два, третьей – одно. У кого после всех этапов больше очков – тот победитель соревнований. Можно за каждый конкурс командам втыкать спички в картофелины, а затем посчитать, сколько иголок у таких "ежиков". Эстафета считается завершенной, когда последний участник команды доставит коробок в то место, с которого началось движение. Если коробок во время движения упадет, участник эстафеты должен остановиться, водрузить его на место и только после этого продолжить свой путь. Если же это задание – на построение из спичек, тогда на его выполнение дается определенное время. Команды выполняют задание поочередно. 
Задания для соревнований:
1. Пронести спичечный коробок, положив его на макушку головы.
- Пронести коробок, положив его на спину в районе поясницы.
- Пронести коробок, поставив его торцом на сжатый кулак.
- Пронести коробок, положив его на ногу в районе подъема стопы. 
2. Передать коробок, прижав его подбородком к шее. В подбородок и шею коробок должен упираться торцами. 

3. Передать внешнюю часть коробка, нацепив ее на нос. Передать эстафету без помощи рук, следующий участник должен снять коробок носом.
4. Положить пустой коробок на пол и дуть на него, чтобы он двигался сам. Двигать коробок таким образом в одну сторону, обратно бегом. 
-Выложить из спичек слово "Поздравляем!".
5. Кто быстрее соберет рассыпанные спички. Для каждой команды в определенном месте рассыпают по 5 коробков спичек.


Нюхачи
Реквизит: Абсолютно любые (и сколько угодно) пpедметы оpганизатоpы игpы пpивязывают на веpевочки и пpячут в мешок. 

Вызывают добpовольца, завязывают ему глаза. Когда глаза завязаны, ведущий достает из мешка и подносит к носу добpовольца один из заготовленных пpедметов, болтающийся на веpевке. Hужно без помощи pук, только посpедством обоняния опpеделить: что это за штуковина. Угадаешь, получишь это самое в подаpок... 

Самому пеpвому дают что-нибудь попpоще, типа яблока. Остальные, вдохновленные пpимеpом, будут потом в очеpедь стоять. Очень забавно бывает, когда несчастный нюхач тычется носом, напpимеp, в подвешенную банку пива, котоpая мотается туда-сюда... 

Hаконец дело доходит до того, что добpовольцам дают понюхать аpоматизиpованные пpезеpвативы. Добpоволец изо всех сил втягивает носом воздух, а наpод от хохота пpосто лезет под мебель. Можно также давать понюхать купюpы. А ежели угадает, то пусть скажет, какого достоинства была деньга. Пpактика показывает, что всегда находится тот, кто в состоянии угадать достоинство по запаху...


"В магазин - елки садить ..."
Участника конкурса садят спиной ко всем, а на его спину закрепляют табличку с заранее заготовленными надписями. Надписи могут быть самыми различными - "ТУАЛЕТ, МАГАЗИН, ИНСТИТУТ и пр." Остальные наблюдающие задают ему разнообразные вопросы, типа "нафига ты туда ходишь, как часто и тп." Играющий должен, на знаю того, что написано на подвешенной на него табличке, отвечать на эти вопросы.


Застольная игра «Баллон»
Смысл игры в том, чтобы назвать вовремя предмет (можно одушевленный, например, котенок) который поместится в трехлитровый баллон. Количество играющих от двух и более человек. Выбирается ведущий (причем он может играть наравне со всеми) и ему вручаются часы, желательно с секундной стрелкой. Ведущий выбирает букву, на которую будет начинаться сказанный предмет, и назначает штрафное время. Игроки садятся в круг и по очереди начинают думать, и называть предметы. В случае исхода штрафного времени игрок  выбывает.

----------


## Ксюнчик

Жасмин, спасибо за подсказку!!!!!





> Да, дачно-свадебно-юбилейно-выпускной, Жасминчик права.
> Попробуй сначала сама покопать.


Да я копаю, честно, только времени очень не хватает - у меня грудной ребёнок:confused:. Пока очень мало успела перекопать.:frown:

----------


## Курица

*Ксюнчик*,
посмотри в личке!Это-в правом верхнем углу(нажать на Личные сообщения)

----------


## elena-bolbunova

Небольшая подборка игр, которые неплохо проходят в любой компании.  :Ok: Тем более они не требуют реквизита. Извиняюсь, если повторяюсь.:wink:
Игры "Выручалки"
 «Сто одежек»                                                                                           
Из гостей укомплектовывается две команды по 3 человека (1 девушка и два парня). Девушки становятся между парнями, парни за минуту должны одеть девушку, но только той одеждой, которая надета на них самих, (часы, кольца, трусы, всё считается). Выигрывает та команда, в которой на девушке оказалось больше одежды.

       «Нелёгкая жизнь сороконожки»                                                          Приглашаются участники не менее пяти человек, все становятся в затылок друг другу и присаживаются на корточки. Вся группа одновременно выполняет задания ведущего: поднять правую ногу, стать, присесть, подпрыгнуть, пройти четыре шага начиная с правой ноги на корточках, пробежать, начиная с правой ноги – неправильно исполняющие задание выбывают из колонны, или задание повторяется вновь – на усмотрение ведущего. В завершении ведущий объявляет участникам, что они прожили «Нелёгкую» жизнь сороконожки.

                «Тест  на алкоголь»                                                                Конкурс проводиться за столом для всех или приглашаются отдельные участники. Участникам предлагается взять себя левой рукой за мочку правого уза, а правой за кончик носа, затем хлопнуть в ладоши и поменять  положение рук. Сначала промежутки между хлопками достаточные, чтобы участники смогли сориентироваться. А потом темп игры увеличивается, побеждает, то есть становиться самым трезвым самый координированный.

                                   «Вёсёлая улитка»
Приглашается любое количество участников, становятся в шеренгу друг за друга,  кладут руки на пояс впереди стоящего. Пока звучит музыка игроки пританцовывая, следуют за водящим, как только музыка останавливается, всем необходимо присесть не колени позади стоящего, тот кто не сидит на коленях выбывает. Игра продолжается вплоть до двух игроков, но вообще на усмотрение ведущего. В завершении конкурса, в тот момент, когда все сидят на коленях, ведущий сообщает, что игра называется «Весёлая улитка». Кстати. когда участники приноравливаются приседать на колени,  дружно поворачиваем их в другую сторону.

«Пропусти даму»
Выбираются несколько пар участников женщин должно быть на одну меньше. Во время звучания музыки, все танцуют, как только музыка останавливается женщины становятся расставляют ноги на ширине плеч, а мужчины должны проползти у совей дамы между ног, встать и взять её за руку, дама оставшаяся без кавалера выбывает и забирает с собой любого мужчину. 

«Забавная»
Для игры приглашаются несколько пар. Пары танцуют под весёлую музыку,  как музыка останавливается, мужчина опускается на одно колено, а дама обегает его вокруг, садится ему на колено и целует в щёчку. Опоздавшая пара выбывает и так пока не останется "самая быстрая пара" 

Игра «Пяточка»
Все участники становятся в круг, по очереди каждый берёт себя за пятку правой, а потом левой ноги и в этот момент произносит фразу первую пришедшую на ум или то что чувствует. И запоминает произнесённые фразы. В завершении когда все участники опрошены ведущий говорит: «Вот так вы себя чувствовали в постели в первую брачную ночь»

----------

Natka (05.01.2019)

----------


## Romsstar

Всем привет!
Вы может быть удивитесь. но я ищу описание молдавского свадебноготанца с платочками "Пеленица". Ктознает, пожалуйста, напишите. И было бы неплохоузнать,где можно скачать музыку для нее.

----------


## Ксюнчик

Видела однажды этот танец, не знаю только, точно ли запомнила. Но вроде бы так:
Все стоят в кругу, один в середине с платочком. Под музыку все танцуют, двигаясь по кругу, водящий - навстречу общему движению. Перед кем-то останавливается, кладёт на пол платочек. Водящий и тот, кого он выбрал, становятся на платочек на колени, целуются. Выбранный человек становится водящим, берёт платочек и игра повторяется. 
При мне танцевали под любую современную музыку.

----------


## optimistka17

> И было бы неплохоузнать,где можно скачать музыку для нее.


Было бы неплохо указывать *свой электронный адрес* Шансы получить мспециальную музыку явно бы выросли....

----------


## rob1962

Вот свадебные и не только конкурсы для ведущих. Накопал на просторах нета, здесь наиболее подходящие.
Фанты
У проигравших в конкурсах аниматор забирает фанты: пиджаки, галстуки, пояса (кроме мобильников, дорогих часов и драгоценностей!).
Чтобы вернуть свою вещь надо: 
•	изобразить пулю в степи 
•	признаться в любви с яблоком во рту 
•	съесть лимон и рассмеяться 
•	три раза похвалить себя без смеха 

Рулон
Эта фишка помогает гостям перезнакомиться.
Тамада пускает вокруг стола рулон туалетной бумаги.
Каждый отрывает столько клочков, сколько хочет (чем больше, тем лучше).
Когда у каждого гостя окажется стопка клочков, тамада объявляет:
– Гость должен рассказать о себе столько фактов, сколько у него оторванных клочков! 

Уничтожение яблока раздора
Свадебная фишка.
Во время танцев выносят на площадку два крепких стула и усаживают на них лицом к лицу жениха и невесту.
Мужики и парни аккуратно поднимают стулья на уровень плеч (четверо на каждый стул).
Жених и невеста оказываются "парящими в небе" друг напротив друга. 
Тамада вручает невесте "яблоко раздора" и предлагает молодым вдвоем "прямо на небе" съесть его без остатка, с косточками.
Так уничтожается "яблоко раздора", чтобы в новой семье всегда царили мир и лад. 

Самые умные
Аниматор приглашает нескольких «самых умных» учеников (студентов, сотрудников и т. д.)
Вручает каждому воздушный шар.
– Надувайте! Кто надул, поднимите шар над головой!
Когда все подняли шары:
– А теперь определим самого умного. Пусть каждый бьет шаром о свою голову. Сильнее! Еще сильнее!
Тот, чей шар лопнул первым, провозглашается самым умным. Ему вручается приз.
Из зала всегда спрашивают:
– А почему он самый умный?
Аниматор:
– Потому что его шар лопнул первым. Значит, голова умная, квадратная, углы острые. 
Вариант:
Стучать шаром по голове соседа. Побеждает тот, на чьей голове лопнул шар. 


                                                 Стенолаз
Аниматор просит играющих встать перед стенкой, положив ладони на стену на уровне плеч.
Аниматор задает вопросы. Ответивший «да» поднимает руки на ладонь вверх. При ответе «нет» – играющий опускает руки на ладонь вниз.
Аниматор:
– Вы хотели бы стать миллионером?
– Любите ли вы театр?
– А пиво вы любите?
– Сердце красавицы склонно к измене?
И так далее. Аниматор так подбирает вопросы, чтобы было больше ответов «да».
Последний вопрос:
– Без женщин жить на свете, нет, нельзя?
Аниматор (после того, как все ответили «да»):
– А ЗАЧЕМ НА СТЕНКУ ЛЕЗЕТЕ? 

Улыбка гейши
Диджей приглашает на сцену девушек «с самыми обворожительными улыбками».
Просит их улыбнуться, как могли бы это сделать: 
•	Мона Лиза 
•	девушка — незнакомому парню 
•	девушка с рекламы колготок 
•	учитель — ученику 
•	младенец — родителям 
•	двоечник, вдруг получивший пять с двумя плюсами 
•	Леопольд — мышам 
•	собака — хозяину 
•	гейша – своему господину 
Победительница определяется либо специально созданным жюри, либо голосованием публики, либо всё действо фотографируется, фото вывешиваются на сайте дискотеки, народ голосует онлайн и имя победительницы объявляется на следующей party.
Фото улыбок можно проецировать крупным планом на экран – пусть каждая найдёт свою, пусть народ на танцполе угадывает, чья улыбка… 

Т
Водка - Вино - Кока-Кола
Перед конкурсом диджей проводит репетицию:
— Когда я говорю «Кока-Кола», пары танцуют, взявшись за руки.
— Когда говорю «Вино», девушки запрыгивают на бедро парням.
— А что пьют русские люди?
Зал:
— Водку!
Диджей:
— Когда я говорю «Водка», парни закидывают девушек себе на плечо, ну, как мешок, и продолжают танцевать!
Пары репетируют па.
Диджей включает рок-н-ролл.
Диджей вразнобой подаёт команды, постепенно усиливая темп:
— Кока-Кола, Водка, Вино, Водка, Вино, Водка, Кока- Кола, Водка...
Выигрывают самые выносливые. 

На шаре
Команды по три человека.
Тройки получают хорошо надутый мяч – футбольный, волейбольный или баскетбольный.
Один из тройки, поддерживаемый под локти двумя другими игроками, переступая на мяче, катит его.
Побеждает тройка, пришедшая к финишу первой. 
Тёзки ёлки
Новогодний аукцион.
Диджей:
— Ёлка, ель — корень "ел". Вспомните женские и мужские имена, в которых есть «ел».
Участники называют имена: Елена, Елисей, Елизавета, Савелий, Офелия, Елизар, Нинель, Стелла, Меланья, Павел, Белла, Нелли, Пантелей, Ангелина, Анжелика, Гелий, Феликс…
Побеждает последний, кто вспомнит новое имя до того, как диджей скажет «Три!» 




Хоровод с воротцами
Двое самых высоких берутся за руки и поднимают их кверху.
Хоровод движется под этими «воротцами».
Внезапно диджей вырубает музыку.
Воротца «захлопываются» – водящие быстро опускают руки, ловя кого-нибудь из хоровода.
Пойманные переходят в команду воротец.
Игра продолжается: хоровод после каждой паузы тает, а воротца расширяются.
Награждается последний непойманный из хоровода. 



Танец в газете
Наготове несколько газет, в каждой сделан вырез ровно для двух голов.
Пары продевают головы в дырки и так танцуют.
У кого газета не порвётся до конца танца? 
Вариант:
Парный танец в газете под быструю музыку. 


Женщина — это…
Играют сколько угодно мужчин.
Аниматор:
— Женщина — это… Пусть каждый из вас продолжит фразу, не повторяя никого!
Кто не нашёлся, что сказать за 5 секунд, выбывает. 
Шарик не должен лопнуть! 


Где деньги, Вань?
Dj приглашает супружескую пару.
Мужу выдаётся купюра – зарплата.
Он должен так спрятать деньги на себе, чтобы жена не нашла.
Поиск ограничен парой-тройкой минут. Или пока заучит песня.
(Надёжный способ: сложит купюру пополам, надеть сзади на воротник рубашки, сверху пиджаком накрыть.) 


Скованные одной цепью
Dj образует команды по 3-7 человек.
По количеству участников к веревке с интервалом в 1 метр пришиваются шляпы, панамы, пилотки...
Участники надевают их на головы и танцуют.
Проигрывает команда, у которой раньше слетел головной убор.
Руками шапку держать нельзя. 

Активность под столом
Застольная.
Один из гостей (выбранный по жребию) залезает по стол и начинает по очереди, у каждого из компании, снимать и надевать обувь.
Гости наблюдают за соседями по столу.
Кто засмеётся — выбывает из игры и встаёт из-за стола.
Побеждает оставшийся последним. 


Несмеяна
Из девушек выбирается Царевна Несмеяна. 
Все остальные пытаются танцем Несмеяну рассмешить.
Щекотать и, вообще, прикасаться к Несмеяне, нельзя. 

Железное лицо
Задание двум участникам: за 60 сек. нацепить на свое лицо как можно больше бельевых прищепок. 


Самый проворный
Аниматор приглашает к участию парней.
Каждый получает по куче резиночек определенного цвета. 
Задача: за время, пока звучит песня, каждый из участников «окольцовывает» как можно больше девушек, надевая резиночку на щиколотку. 

Угадай на замедленной
Известная песня воспроизводится на замедленной скорости.
Если скорость меньше нормальной в 3-4 раза, узнать песню в бУхании и хрипе практически невозможно.
Dj пошагово или плавно увеличивает скорость воспроизведения.
Кто первым узнает песню? 

Верхом на метле
На танцполе в цепочку расставлены кегли.
Сидя верхом на метле, нужно пробежать змейкой между кеглями.
Побеждает тот, кто меньше сбил кеглей. 

Метла на лбу
Кто дольше всех, балансируя, продержит метлу на лбу? 

Подними стул
Упражнения сильных людей со стулом: 
1.	Взять одной рукой стул за низ задней ножки. Поднять его так, чтобы сиденье оставалось в горизонтальном положении.
2.	То же самое, держа стул за переднюю ножку (это тяжелее).
3.	Взять стул двумя руками за верх спинки. Поднять его над собой на вытянутых руках и опустить вниз (не ставя на пол). Кто проделает это упражнение большее число раз? 


Апельсин во рту
Участвуют двое.
Каждый в зубах держит ложку с апельсином.
Руки за спиной.
Орудуя ложкой, нужно сбить апельсин соперника на пол, в то же время не уронить свой.
Вместо апельсина можно использовать картофелину, луковицу и даже сырое яйцо. 

Выпей и закуси
В коробке (мешке, шляпе) заготовлены листочки с надписями: 
•	Из носика чайника 
•	С ладошки 
•	С ладошки соседа 
•	Из банки трехлитровой 
•	Из наперстка 
•	Из бумажного кулечка 
•	Стоя на стуле на одной ноге 
•	Из горлышка 
•	На брудершафт с кем хочется 
Аниматор предлагает гостям тащить по одной записке из коробки и пить, как указано в записке.
Когда выпил, участник тащит записку из другой коробки, где указано, как следует закусывать.
Во второй коробке (мешке, шляпе) лежит листочки: 
•	Выпил? А закуски не будет! 
•	Вместо закуски попрыгай на одной ножке 
•	Скажи: "Меньше надо пить!" 
•	Закуси, не трогая пищу руками 
•	Занюхай рукавом соседа 
•	Выбери закуску с закрытыми глазами 
•	С песней на устах 
•	Запей другим напитком 
•	Скажи: "После первой (второй, третьей...) не закусывают" 
Чей палец?
Свадебное.
В большом листе картона проделываются дырки, чтобы можно было просунуть палец.
За картоном тесной кучей толпятся 6-7 мужчин.
Каждый просовывает в дырку указательный палец.
Жена одного из мужчин пытается определить, какой палец — ее мужа.
Если ошибается — отдает фант. 


Девиз нашей свадьбы
Каждая команда тащат из колоды по 5 карточек с произвольными словами (слова не повторяются).
Команда составляет из вытащенных слов "Девиз Нашей Свадьбы".
Нужно использовать все слова, можно менять падежи и числа, а добавлять – лишь предлоги.
Команды показывают залу карточки со своими словами и произносят "Девизы".
У кого лучше? 
Вариант:
Команды получают комплекты карточек с одним и тем же набором слов.
И кто же изобретательнее скомбинирует "Девиз"? 

Поклоны
Участнику конкурса (артисту-любителю, сразу всей публике) поклониться как: 
•	пианист 
•	клоун 
•	балерина 
•	потерпевший крах 
•	застенчивый 
У кого получится артистичнее? 

Скульптор
Аниматор:
– Здесь есть влюбленные пары? Да? Прошу на сцену! Продемонстрируйте ваш поцелуй!
Выходят 2-4 пары и целуются.
Аниматор – залу:
– Вам нравится, как они целуются? Нет? Вы бы сделали это лучше? Идите на сцену! (Обращаясь к парам): Не волнуйтесь! Всего-навсего, каждый из них будет скульптором, а вы – на время – глиной. Расслабьтесь и позвольте сделать с вами все, что нужно художнику.
Аниматор (обращаясь к вышедшим):
– У вас минута. Лепите из этой глины целующиеся пары вашей мечты!
Участники конкурса – каждый из своей пары – "лепят" скульптуры влюбленных в поцелуе.
Зал оценивает готовые работы. Вручается приз лучшему скульптору. 
Вариант:
После того как скульптура готова, аниматор просит автора, не меняя композиции, занять в ней место одного из партнеров. И приглашает "новое поколение" скульпторов. (Это проходит со старшеклассниками и студентами. У более старших некоторые ни за что не хотят уступать своих друга или подругу даже на время.) 
Выбери себе пару
Игра удобна для создания пар.
Девушкам завязывают глаза и ставят их в круг лицом наружу.
Парни под музыку идут вокруг девушек.
Как только музыка останавливается, каждая девушка «хватает» парня, который оказывается перед ней.
Пары созданы.
После остановки музыки парни двигаться не должны. 

Вильгельм Телль
Играют мужчины.
С ремней у них свисает яблоко на нитке.
Перед каждым на полу лежит досочка с гвоздем.
Задача – как можно быстрее наколоть яблоко на гвоздь («поразить яблоко стрелой»). 
Бег с препятствиями
В эстафете участвуют двое парней.
Этапы: 
•	Надеть русскую рубаху 
•	Подпоясаться кушаком 
•	Съесть банан 
•	Свистнуть 
•	Поцеловать красавицу 
Красавица одна. Ее целует тот, кто первым прошел предыдущие этапы. 



Расцепи пальчики
Dj:
– Могу поспорить, что вот эта хрупкая девушка сильнее двоих самых сильных парней в зале! Не верите? Выходите на сцену!
Dj просит девушку сцепить указательные пальцы.
Юношей просит взять девушку за локти и плавно, но изо всех сил тянуть их в разные стороны. Дергать нельзя!
Как правило, парням не удается расцепить крепко соединенные пальцы девушки.
Dj выигрывает пари. Но игра продолжается.
Dj приглашает еще двоих, которые тянут в разные стороны парней, которые тянут за локти девушки.
Так до тех пор, пока крепко соединенные крючком пальцы не будут расцеплены двумя командами «тянульщиков». 
Засунь в бутылку
Кто быстрее засунет газету в бутылку? Рвать газету нельзя! 
Пресса в кулаке
Кто первым скомкает газету одной рукой и соберет ее всю в кулак? Стартовая позиция: играющий двумя пальцами держит газетный лист за кончик. 

Знаете ли вы его?
Аниматор:
- Кто лучше знает директора школы (юбиляра, молодого мужа)? Какой класс? (Мужчины или женщины? Друзья или молодая жена?) Сейчас мы это определим. Пожалуйста, по очереди отвечайте на вопросы - только «да» или «нет»!
Вопросы: 
•	Такой-то любит читать лежа? 
•	Предпочитает обходить препятствия, а не преодолевать их? 
•	Его любят собаки? 
•	Он совершал в детстве хулиганские поступки? 
•	Часто ли идет дождь за его окном? Да или нет?
Ответы аниматор фиксирует в табличке, где уже отмечены правильные ответы самого виновника торжества. (Аниматор, не привлекая внимания, получил их перед началом мероприятия.)
После каждого тура ответов аниматор объявляет счет: если ответ тусовки совпал с правильным - начисляется балл, если нет - ноль.
Аниматор:
- Победил такой-то класс (женщины, друзья молодого мужа). Ну что ж, другим классам, (мужчинам, молодой жене) предстоит удовольствие лучше узнать героя! 





Поменяй партнера
>> Медленный танец.
Dj:
- Сейчас музыка на пару мгновений прервется. В паузе вам предлагается поменять партнера! Если музыка вновь звучит, а у вас нет партнера - вы выбываете! Интересно, какая пара окажется самой динамичной? 
Музыка прерывается несколько раз. Как правило, побеждают сразу несколько пар. 
Быстро - медленно
>> Медленный танец.
Dj:
- Медленная музыка сейчас сменится быстрой. Затем быстрая сменится медленной… Ваша задача: под быструю музыку танцевать быстро, по одиночке, под медленную - медленно, парами. Запомнили? Не перепутаете?
Dj чередует быстрый и медленный треки. Делает это все чаще, так что под конец музыка меняется уже через несколько тактов.
Самые ловкие и изобретательные танцоры награждаются призами.
Особенно любят эту игру дети. 


Танец в тишине
Вед:
- Под музыку любой дурак станцует. А вы попробуйте станцевать без музыки, в тишине! Интересно, найдутся такие, кто не собьется с ритма?
Итак, музыка постепенно уходит (dj микшером убирает громкость), а вы танцуете, музыка уходит, а вы танцуете…
Наконец, танцующие двигаются в полной тишине.
Вед может приколоться: «Что здесь происходит? Куда я попал?»
Вед:
- Сейчас музыка вернется. Посмотрим, кто не разошелся с ритмом.
Резко включает громкость. Награждает призом «самого ритмичного». 
Танец «без ничего»
Вед:
- Танцуем… без помощи ног! Только руками! Присядьте на корточки. Танцуйте руками.
- А теперь, сидя на корточках, руками обнимите себя за плечи. Танцуем только головой!
- Теперь голова неподвижна. Танцуем мимикой!
- Танцуем только губами!
- Только языком!
- Только ушами!
- Только глазами!
- Танцуем во весь рост!
Награждает самых изобретательных танцоров «без ничего». 
С метлой не танцуют
Старинная французская, кажется, игра.
Перед танцующим залом появляется Вед. с метлой в руках:
- Я тоже хочу танцевать. Но не могу этого делать, потому что моя партнерша, метла, не танцует. Зато я имею право на другое: взять метлу, спуститься в зал (проделывает), подойти к любой паре, отдать метлу молодому человеку, а взамен забрать его девушку и танцевать с ней!
Правда, у молодого человека теперь есть метла! Он в свою очередь может подойти к любой паре, отдать метлу кавалеру и забрать его даму. И так далее, и так далее.
Эту игру лучше проводить в аудитории, где все друг друга знают.
Вариант:
Вместо метел используются шляпы, которые надевают на головы «жертв». «В шляпе не танцуют!» 
Самая несхожая пара
Под медленную музыку – конкурс "на самую несхожую пару". Он и Она должны отличаться. Ростом. Весом. Цветом волос, глаз и т.д. Вручаются два приза – ей и ему.

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Однажды клиенты попались, ну, очень требовательные к интеллехту. Попросили такие же конкурсы придумать. Не помню, где взяла идею, но слова накопала сама из энциклопедии. Вобщем, так. Собираются две команды. Им предлагаются "замудренное слово", они должны предположить, что оно означает. Команды работают определенное время, затем предлагают свои варианты. Определяются самые остроумные ответы. Затем ведущий зачитывает настоящее значение. А, можно сразу командам давать варианты ответов, среди которых будет один правильный. Ну, вобщем - можно еще покумекать
Хризоколла – минерал из класса силикатов
Чибча – язык индейской группы народов
Чилибуха – рвотный орех
Шпиндель – (нем- веретено) – деталь используемая в металлорежущем станке
Эмергенцы – выросты на поверхности стеблей и листьев растений
Эспадрон – учебное колющее и рубящее оружие
Балбас – порода мясосальных, грубошерстных, жирнохвостных овец
Тетраганаптериус – аквариумная рыбка
Глоссит – воспаление языка
Вольтинизм – способность тутового шелкопряда давать до нескольких поколений в год

----------


## shoymama

Во блин! Я из этого списка только три слова знала:Хризоколла,Чилибуха и Шпиндель
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## чижик

> Во блин! Я из этого списка только три слова знала:Хризоколла,Чилибуха и Шпиндель


Вау! везёт тебе! А я только два - шпиндель и глоссит ( ну, воспаление языка - это почти профессиональное!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Во блин! Я из этого списка только три слова знала





> А я только два


 Плачу вторые сутки,- я ни одного слова не знаю...

----------


## Курица

> Плачу вторые сутки,- я ни одного слова не знаю...


Люд, я тоооооооооожееееее....... :068:  :065:

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

> Плачу вторые сутки,- я ни одного слова не знаю...





> Люд, я тоооооооооожееееее.......


Можно с вами????

Девочки, провела сегодня на юбилее ( 35 лет) конкурс Поцелуй на вылет. Прошло, даже не ожидала, на УРА!
Вызываются семейные пары и под оригинальную музыку мужчины должны называть, куда целуют свою даму и поцеловать. 
Пальцы, ноги, руки и.т.д, всё, что по 2 и более в человеке считают за один раз.
Т.е,, если сказал, я целую мизинец правой руки, то вы говорите, пальцы уже были и др. целовать нельзя.
Кто ошибается, вылетает из игры. 
Не пошло, но интересно и смешно, особливо в конце игры.

----------


## optimistka17

> конкурс Поцелуй на вылет.


 И я проводила. И тоже на Ура! Одна деталь,- на конкурс лучше вызывать только супружеские пары или пары, которые уже встречаются...
 Куда только не доводит фантазия. И ягодицы и сосок и пятка... остается только приговаривать, что девушка получит океан счастья,внимания и любви... А парень будет счастлив, что девушка ни от одного поцелуя не откажется...Музыку ставила из таркановского ремикса,- где идет чуть ли не непрерывное Чмок-чмок...

----------


## ruslava

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 ух-ты... хороший конкурс! Безреквизитный! Нужно попробовать  :Ok:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

ЗАГАДКИ (из серии "Устами младенца")

*Муж*: 
С этим человеком сложно. Потому что с ним много хлопот… Расходы большие… Подвести тебя этот человек может: например, сначала он был красивый и хороший, а после того, как ты на нем женился, стал строгим и толстым. 

*Жених*: 
Так дяденьку называют до того, как он женится. А после того, как он женится, его уже называют другими разными словами.

*Бессонница* : 
Это может быть у невесты. Лежит она ночью и думает:"Какое у меня завтра платье будет? Красивое или нет? А главное - какой у меня завтра муж будет?" 

*Жена* : 
Это девушка, которая готовит мужчине обед, стирает белье и ухаживает за его ребенком. 


*Верность,преданность* :
Больше всего этого, естественно, у собак. А на втором месте стоят некоторые женщины.  

*Ласка*:
От папы ее можно получить часто. Раза три в неделю. А от мамы даже раза три в день.

*Поцелуй*:
Встречает мужчина женщину и спрашивает: "Можно я это сделаю?" А женщина отвечает: "Что вы?! Не надо, не надо!" А потом это все равно происходит.

*Пятка*: 
Она - такой полукруг. Когда она затекает, ею стучат об пол. И она совсем лысая!

*Хвост:*
Он приделан к зверям сзади. Например, корова кончается, и начинается он.

*Поэт*: 
Приходит к нему муза, а потом опять уходит. И он наполовину рад, а наполовину расстроен. Рад - потому что она приходила, а расстроен, потому что теперь целый год ждать, когда снова придет

*Наслаждение*:
Чаще всего это бывает связано с отпуском, с отдыхом.А бывает и наоборот с работой.

*Агент*:
Он одевает одежду тех стран, куда едет. В Японию - кимоно с поясами. В Америку - одевает шапку, зеленый костюм военный. Кроссовки. Гольфы. Носки. Бывает, брюки...

*Паспорт*:
Он используется для того, чтобы класть туда деньги!

*Рентген*:
Я впервые столкнулся с этой штукой, когда летел с высокого дерева.

*Плавки и купальник*:
Он есть у меня и у мамы. У папы он тоже есть. Только называется
по-другому.

*Круиз:*
После него мужчинам и женщинам часто приходится жениться.

*Интуиция*:
У кого она есть, тот к двери подходит и уже сразу чувствует, что за ней его поджидают. И поэтому заранее достает пистолет, врывается и без лишних слов начинает стрелять.

*Счастье:*
У детей этого половина на половину. Потому что мама то ругает, то мороженое покупает.

*Гусары*:
Их можно частенько встретить в белорусских лесах. Они там на
лошадях прячутся.
...Они обращаются с лошадью, как с другом. Они ее кормят, поят. Но в меру. А то будет толстая и бегать не сможет. Ну, а с женщинами... Ну, как все мужчины!

*Йог*:
Он загорелого цвета. И питается всего два раза в день. А то будет
толстый и у него ничего не получится. А выкрутасы делать сложно!

*Флирт*:
Идет мужчина по улице. Видит - навстречу девушка идет. И по виду - не замужем. Ну, он говорит: "Как вас зовут?". Она отвечает: "Екатерина!".
А мужчина боится, как бы она к другому не переметнулась, и спрашивает: "Ты другого любила?". А женщина, естественно, отвечает: "Нет! Никогда!". И бывает, что и правда – никогда

*Бортпроводница*:
Она должна быть обязательно худой. А то, если она будет толстая, она застрянет между рядами. Придется пилоту выходить и проталкивать ее по проходу. А это не очень удобно.

*Живот:*
Это очень важное место у человека. Там расположены макароны, компот, борщ. Среди всего этого где-то еще сердце помещается.

*Кипятильник*:
В поход его не берут, потому что в лесу трудно найти розетку.

*Аристократы*:
Если им предложить мясо тухлое и молоко прокисшее, или хлеб засохший, они обычно отказываются. Говорят, что этого не любят. Вот такие они интеллигентные люди.

*Гурман*:
Этот человек может на вкус определить, чего не хватает. Например, угостят его пирогом, он попробует и скажет: "А куда из пирога малина подевалась?"

Д*жентельмен*:
Это то же самое, что и леди. Только мужчина.

*Еда:*
Самая вкусная получается у бабушки, у мамы тоже хорошо получается. А папа зато хлеб хорошо режет!

*М**анекенщица*:
Профессия тяжелая, потому что нужно все время сидеть на диете и быстро снимать с себя одежду.

*Овсянка:*
Больше всего ее любят англичане. Как они едят эту гадость - я не представляю.

*Псевдоним:*
Это артисты придумывают себе какое-нибудь красивое имя, чтобы в программках писать. А у самих - некрасивое. Бывает и у писателей: они сочиняют какие-нибудь стихи, а имя напишут другого писателя.

*Стиральный порошок:*
Обычно это насыпают в стиральную машину. А вот что будет, если его насыпать в суп, я не знаю. Потому что, еще не пробовала.

*Т**елесериал:*
Это больше всего нравится женщинам, потому что там всякие захватывающие события происходят. Мужчин, например,убивают по нескольку штук сразу.
**

Первая подсказка: Это такая штука, которая всегда получается.

Вторая подсказка: Мы, например, один раз сами торт делали, а другой раз велосипед собирали.

Третья подсказка: А получилась оба раза...

На самом деле  отвечали на вопрос:
Что такое *ЕРУНДА?*

*

Первая подсказка: Обычно этим занимаются старые люди.

Вторая подсказка: Дело это достаточно скучное.

Третья подсказка: Сидеть, да говорить, да еще ходить к микрофону.

На самом деле  отвечали на вопрос:
Что такое *ПОЛИТИКА*?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

:Ok:  
а если еще записать фонограмму  детскими голосами ?
 и "посадить в телевизор" тетю или дядю в костюмах малышей...ой ой надо подумать:rolleyes:. если , конечно разрешите воспользоваться идеей :Oj:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Раздайте участникам по листу бумаги и по карандашу. 

Проведите диктант. 

Текст диктанта:

На колоссальной дощатой террасе, вблизи можжевельника, жена небезызвестного местного поддъячего Аграфена Саввична потчевала исподтишка коллежского асессора, Аполлона Филимоновича, моллюсками и винегретом под аккомпанемент аккордеона и виолончели.

Подсчитав ошибки, огласите следующие результаты:

*Ошибки*:

*Нет* - вы иностранный , хорошо подготовленный,шпион;
*1-3* - можете преподавать в Академии наук; 
*3-8* - можете преподавать в университете;
*8-12* - можете преподавать в школе;
*12-15* - ИТР;
*15-18* - нормальный человек;
*18-20* - вы знаете русский язык по газетам и журналам;
*20-22* - вы иностранец;
*22 и более* - вы древний человек каменного века – неандерталец

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Интересная штука.:smile:Странно, но она работает. СТРОГО выполняйте все пункты. Попробуйте, может, это покажется интересным. 
Короче, это займет 3 минуты. 
Сначала найдите ручку и бумагу. Когда вы будете писать имена, выбирайте их так, чтобы это были имена тех людей, которых вы знаете, а также повинуйтесь своему первому инстинкту. Просматривайте вниз по строчке - не читайте все подряд без остановки, а не то вы обломаете себе весь кайф, понятно? 

1. Сначала напиши в столбик числа от 1 до 11. 

2. Потом, напротив 1 и 2 напиши любые два числа. 

3. Напротив 3 и 7 напиши имена противоположного пола. (Не смотри дальше, если не дописал, а то все будет неверно.) 

4. Напиши любые имена (например друзей или членов семьи)в 4, 5 и 6-ом номере. (Не мухлюй, а то потом будешь рвать на себе волосы.) 

5. Напиши четыре названия песен в 8, 9, 10 и11.( не мухлюй, а делай все шаг за шагом!) 

6. И наконец загадай желание! 

А теперь ключ для игры... 

1. Ты должен рассказать об этой игре стольким людям, какое число написал рядом с номером 2 

2. Человек под номером 3 - это тот, кого любишь 

3. Человек под номером 7 - это тот который нравится, но с которым ты все никак не можешь оказаться рядом. 

4. Больше всего ты заботишься о человеке под номером 4 

5. Человек под номером 5 знает тебя очень хорошо 

6. Человек под номером 6 - это твоя ''''звезда удачи'''' 

7. Песня номер 8 ассоциируется с человеком под номером 3 

8. Песня номер 9 - песня которая относится к человеку под номером 7 

9. Десятый пункт - это песня, которая говорит о твоих мыслях, о тебе самом 

10. И 11 песня показывает твое отношение к жизни 

11. Что значит число под номером один никто не знает, но что-то оно для Тебя значит, раз Ты его написал.
 :Ok:

----------


## sokolixa

Настоятельно рекомендую: песенка для общего пения, можно сказать, омузыкаленная кричалка:
http:/*************.com/files/uiq7xiwm8
Петь будут все, обещаю!

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
http://ru.savefrom.net/?url=http://d...les.com/files/ - обман Депозита (вставте в поиск мою ссылку, дальше (ок) и чуть ниже скачать. Без всяких проблем!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*sokolixa*,
 :frown: пишет что файл не найден

----------


## optimistka17

> Настоятельно рекомендую: песенка для общего пения, можно сказать, омузыкаленная кричалка:
> http:/*************.com/files/uiq7xiwm8
> Петь будут все, обещаю!
> 
> Добавлено через 49 секунд
> http://ru.savefrom.net/?url=http://d...les.com/files/ - обман Депозита (вставте в поиск мою ссылку, дальше (ок) и чуть ниже скачать. Без всяких проблем!


Увы, ничего не спасло, *не получилось*, ни открыть ,ни скачать

----------


## Dimona

> Настоятельно рекомендую: песенка для общего пения, можно сказать, омузыкаленная кричалка:
> http:/*************.com/files/uiq7xiwm8
> Петь будут все, обещаю!
> 
> *Добавлено через 49 секунд*
> http://ru.savefrom.net/?url=http://d...les.com/files/ - обман Депозита (вставте в поиск мою ссылку, дальше (ок) и чуть ниже скачать. Без всяких проблем!


Не могу устоять от такой рекомендации, но и скачать не могу, можно в личку, плиззз.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Колокольный звон

- Помните, как красиво звонят колокола? Сейчас и мы устроим колокольный звон.

1-я команда будет большим колоколом. Вам нужно звонить низко, гулко и медленно – Бум! Бум! Попробуем!

2-я команда – средний колокол. Бим-бом! Бим-бом! Ваш звук должен быть более высоким.

3-я команда – маленькие колокольчики – тоненькие и звонкие. Дзынь-ля-ля! Дзынь- ля-ля!

Начинает большой колокол, к нему по очереди присоединяются остальные. Я буду вам помогать – дирижировать. Задача каждой команды- звучать в своём ритме и не сбиваться как можно дольше.

----------


## Chehova

> Предлагаю конкурс который проводят аниматоры на отдыхе в Турции . Я сам проводил на свадьбах, оригинально!( Для свадьбы с чувством юмора!)
> Вызываются две подвижные не комплексующие девушки. Ведущий говорит, что им предстоит станцевать танец живота, но с условием что глаза будут завязаны, а в руке будет бокал с шампанским.( Бокалы должны быть тонкими и высокими). Победительницей объявляется та, у которой танец будет более зажигательным и шампанское не разольется. После того, как девушкам завяжут глаза на наполненные бокалы ( нужно наливать сильно газированный напиток, например спрайт или колу) одеваются ( не удивляйтесь) презервативы . Бокалы вручаются девушкам и включается музыка. Эффект такой - презервативы начинают "вставать", у какой девушки "встанет" больше, та и победительница, она сумела исполнить танец наиболее сексуально! Самое интересное - это реакция публики!


Нормальный конкурс для молодежной компании, но проводить его можно только в узком кругу среди близких друзей на домашней вечеринке. Девушкам глаза лучше не завязывать, а брать на этот конкурс изначально тех, кого не смутит подобное шоу. Скромняжек лучше не обманывать, ослепляя их повязкой на глазах и подсовывая кандом.

----------


## 1tatka

:flower:  :Ok: Конкурсы просто обалдеть. Спасибо ВАМ!!!

----------


## Dimona

Слышала про конкурс с конфетами  "M & M", берется 4 упаковки  и 4 команды по 4 человека, на скорость разобрать по цветам, но дальше что делать не знаю, подскажите...

----------


## Romsstar

> Было бы неплохо указывать *свой электронный адрес* Шансы получить мспециальную музыку явно бы выросли....


Спасибо всем кто откликнулся. Мой адрес: romsstar@gmx.de
Кто может пришлите музыку к танцу-игре "Пеленица" .

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Заранее нужно приготовить по 2 ремня на пару участников. Желающие поиграть разбиваются на пары (не больше 5 пар) и вплотную становятся спиной друг к другу. Каждому участнику ведущий дает по ремню. По команде ведущего каждый участник должен застегнуть ремень на талии своего партнера по игре. Конкурс на скорость, т.е. какая пара справится с заданием быстрее - та и выиграет. Делать это очень неудобно, но, как правило, такие хитрые задания и вызывают настоящее рвение к победе, а, работая в команде, участники всячески стараются помогать своим партнерам.

----------


## веселючка

Спешу поделиться конкурсом, который увидела у одной ведущей (сама как-то не решусь его провести). Для начала подготовьте дома реквизит: возьмите прозрачные капроновые чулки, отрежьте 1 носок и сшейте их так, чтобы из одной пары получился один длинный чулок (равный двум длинам ноги). На носке получившегося чулка завяжите узел) Вот реквизит и готов. Приглашаются несколько пар. мужчины садятся на стулья, жен стоят сзади за ними. На головы мужчинам надеваются эти длинные чулки:узел получается на макушке (как чуб), а остальной капрон собран на шее. Далее ведущая зачитывала что-то типа, вот ваш муж проснулся после похмелья дома, и начинает потягиваться и.т.д., а в это время женщины медленно стягивают с головы партнёра чулок за узел. Может быть сейчас не понятен смысл конкурса, но попробуйте проделать это всё дома на себе - зрелище не для слабонервных. Я попробовала, так сын у меня очень испугался. А зрители хохочут так, что мама не горюй!

----------


## 1tatka

> Спешу поделиться конкурсом, который увидела у одной ведущей (сама как-то не решусь его провести). Для начала подготовьте дома реквизит: возьмите прозрачные капроновые чулки, отрежьте 1 носок и сшейте их так, чтобы из одной пары получился один длинный чулок (равный двум длинам ноги). На носке получившегося чулка завяжите узел) Вот реквизит и готов. Приглашаются несколько пар. мужчины садятся на стулья, жен стоят сзади за ними. На головы мужчинам надеваются эти длинные чулки:узел получается на макушке (как чуб), а остальной капрон собран на шее. Далее ведущая зачитывала что-то типа, вот ваш муж проснулся после похмелья дома, и начинает потягиваться и.т.д., а в это время женщины медленно стягивают с головы партнёра чулок за узел. Может быть сейчас не понятен смысл конкурса, но попробуйте проделать это всё дома на себе - зрелище не для слабонервных. Я попробовала, так сын у меня очень испугался. А зрители хохочут так, что мама не горюй!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Ну и расмешилаkuku:biggrin:kuku

----------


## веселючка

Блин, порадуйте своё семейство - не пожалеете))

----------


## урааа

Друзья,конкурс с шампанским....на бокал можно одеть перчатку медицинскую....и типа кто первый пришлёт привет молодым.....

----------


## Olga_KON

_Ловкая обезьяна._
Вызываются те, кто уже готов для десерта… Участвуют 2 человека. Ведущий предлагает участникам встать на 1 ногу, свободную руку поднять вверх, а другой рукой очистить банан от кожуры и съесть его.

_Растопим лед._
Приглашают несколько пар. Каждой паре дают по кусочку льда (его нужно заранее приготовить, заполнив специальные формочки) одинакового размера. Побеждает та пара, которая растопит лед первой. На лед можно дышать, его можно лизать, класть под мышки, в общем, делать с ним все, что угодно, - лишь бы растаял. Применять технические нагревательные приборы СТРОГО ЗАПРЕЩАЕТСЯ.

_Круговорот._
Игроки образуют 2 круга: внешний – мужчины, внутренний – женщины. Ведущий объявляет, что нужно сделать играющим, а те выполняют задания. Характер действий определяется только фантазией ведущего, например: поздороваться как жена и муж после долгой разлуки, обняться, придушить друг друга по-соседски, почесать друг у друга за ушком и прочее. После каждого действия внешний круг двигается по часовой стрелке.

_Приз в загадках._
Какой-либо предмет, который может выступать в качестве приза, заворачивается в бумагу. На обертку приклеивается содержание любой загадки. Этот сверток вновь оборачивается, и снова приклеивается загадка. Эту операцию нужно повторить 10 раз. Играющие садятся в круг. Ведущий дает в руки одному завернутый в десять оберток приз. Играющий убирает одну обертку, видит загадку, читает про себя. Если отгадал – говорит отгадку, если нет – читает загадку вслух. Тот, кто ее отгадал, получает право далее развернуть приз, и все продолжается по этой же схеме.
При получает тот, кто угадает последнюю загадку.
Для этой игры можно использовать следующие юмористические загадки и вопросы:
•	Что нельзя съесть на завтрак? (Обед и ужин)
•	Кто под проливным дождем не намочит волосы? (Лысый)
•	Встанет, до неба достанет. (Радуга)
•	Около 40 млн. человек занимаются этим по ночам. Что это такое? (интернет)
•	В пустыне лежит мертвый мужчина. За плечами мешок, на поясе фляга с водой. На многие километры вокруг нет ни единой живой души. От чего умер человек и что в мешке, (Человек умер от удара об землю, а в мешке – парашют, который не раскрылся)
•	В 12-этажном доме есть лифт. На первом этаже живет всего 2 человека, от этажа к этажу количество жильцов увеличивается вдвое. Какая кнопка в лифте этого дома нажимается чаще других? (независимо от распределения жильцов по этажам кнопка «1»)
•	Откуда родом снежная баба? (Из ЗИМБАБве)
•	Что это такое – цвета сирени, назад видит так же, как и вперед, и прыгает выше колокольни? (Белая слепая лошадь, т.к. сирень бывает белая, а колокольня вообще не прыгает)
•	Что такое: глаза боятся – руки делают? (Секс по телефону)
•	Что такое: самое доброе в мире приведение с моторчиком? (Запорожец)
•	Что такое: голова есть, головы нет, голова есть, головы нет? (Хромой за забором)
•	Как хорошо тебе и мне, я под тобой, а ты на мне. Что такое? (Ежик яблоко несет)
•	Что это такое: летит и блестит? (Комар с золотым зубом)
•	Что такое: 90/60/90? (Скорость при инспекторе ГИБДД)
•	Сережки для простаков. (Лапша)
•	Что у женщины на теле, У еврея на уме, Применяется в хоккее И на шахматной доске? (Комбинация)
•	На какой вопрос никто никогда не ответит «да»? (спящий на вопрос: «Вы спите?»)
•	Когда козе исполнится семь лет, что будет дальше? (Пойдет восьмой)
•	Может ли страус назвать себя птицей? (Нет, он не умеет разговаривать)
•	Что надо сделать, чтобы четыре парня остались в одном сапоге? (Снять с каждого по сапогу)
•	Он от дедушки ушел и от бабушки ушел… (Секс)
•	Косоглазый, маленький, в белой шубке, в валенках? (Чукотский Дед Мороз)
•	Что такое: два брюшка, четыре ушка? (Кошачья свадьба)
•	Морщинистый Тит всю деревню веселит. (Нехватка молодежи на селе)
•	С какой скоростью должна бежать собака, чтобы не слышать звона сковородки, привязанной к ее хвосту? (Собака должна стоять. Эта задача в компании сразу выявляет физика: физик отвечает, что ей нужно бежать со сверхзвуковой скоростью)
•	Идет ежик лысый – сколько ему лет? (18- его в армию забирают)
•	Что ты смотришь на меня, раздевайся, я твоя. (Кровать. Вариант: вешалка)
•	То висячий, то стоячий, то холодный, то горячий. (Душ)
•	Ты помни его немножко, будет твердый, как картошка. (Снежок)
•	Маленький, серенький, на слона похож. (Слоненок)
•	Сто одежек, и все без застежек. (Бомж)
•	Шел охотник мимо башни с часами. Достал ружье и выстрелил. Куда он попал? (В милицию)
•	Осенью питает, зимой согревает, весной веселит, летом холодит. (Водка)
•	Мальчик упал с 4 ступенек и сломал ногу. Сколько ног сломает мальчик, если упадет с 40 ступенек? (Всего одну, т.к. вторая у него уже сломана)
•	Четыре братца под одной крышей стоят. (Бригада)
•	Какое слово всегда звучит неверно? (Слово «неверно»)
•	Что общего между деньгами и гробом? (И то и другое сначала заколачивают, а потом спускают)
•	Какое колесо не крутится при правом развороте? (Запасное)

_Сюрприз._
Гости становятся или садятся в круг. Под музыку они начинают передавать достаточно большую коробку. Как только ведущий останавливает музыку, гость, у которого оказалась коробка, приоткрывает ее и, не глядя, достает первый попавшийся предмет. По условиям игры этот предмет он должен надеть на себя и носить определенное время (например, полчаса или до окончания праздника). Как только музыка возобновляется, гости вновь передают коробку по кругу до следующей остановки. В коробку вы можете сложить самые разные предметы одежды: от детских чепчиков до огромных специально сшитых трусов и бюстгальтеров.

_Тесный круг._
Приготовьте бумажки с названиями частей тела, сверните их так, чтобы нельзя было прочитать, и сложите в шапку. Первые два игрока вытягивают по бумажке и прижимаются теми частями тела, которые в них указаны. Затем третий участник вытягивает бумажку, где написано, к какому месту он должен прикоснуться, и так далее по цепочке. Затем все начинается по второму кругу. При этом цепочка не должна разрываться. Первый хватается за последнего, второй за первого, и так, пока не закончатся бумажки или пока будет хватать гибкости.

_Газетчики._
Двум командам из двух и более участников выдаются газеты. Задача команд – вырезая из газет буквы, слова, знаки, составить и наклеить на бумагу какую-нибудь фразу. Например: «Работа не волк, в лес не убежит». Конкурс можно проводить на самую смешную фразу.

_Туфелька для Золушки._
Гости делятся на две команды. В каждой выбирается капитан. Команды садятся друг против друга, снимают по одной туфле или ботинку и кидают в центр в одну кучу; можно положить лишнюю обувь. Капитаны это не видят. Задача капитана – быстрее обуть свою команду. Побеждает команды, первая оказавшаяся в обуви.

_Передай шапку._
Все участники встают в два круга – внутренний и внешний. У одного игрока на голове шапка, ее нужно пустить по своему кругу. Условие одно – шапку передавать с головы на голову, не касаясь ее руками.
Выигрывает та команда, в которой игрок под номером один вновь окажется в шапке.

_Банка-копилка._
Игроки делятся на две команды. Каждому выдается горсть мелочи (чем больше, тем лучше). На расстоянии около 4-5 метров от играющих ставится какая-либо емкость (например, трехлитровая стеклянная банка). Игрокам предлагается переложить в банку монеты, зажав их между ног и преодолев расстояние, отделяющее их от заветной «банки». Выигрывает тот, у кого меньше монет рассыпалось по полу.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
_Сценки-экспромты._
Для большой компании лучше всего подойдут сценки-экспромты. Для этого берется любая сказка, миниатюра или текст собственного сочинения. В нем выделяются все существительные – это и будут роли. Не забудьте о роли занавеса, антракта и звонков. Ведущему остается только громко и выразительно читать текст, а героям – воплотиться в образ.
Предлагаем примерные тексты.

Наступило утро. Уставший от бессонной ночи начальник вошел в кабинет, подошел к окну, приоткрыл форточку и вздохнул свежий воздух. Теплый солнечный луч проник в окно и заплясал по стенам. За ним в окно влетела птичка. Начальник запустил в нее вазой. Птичка улетела, а ваза разбилась. Начальника охватил гнев. Но тут в кабинет вошла секретарша, толкая перед собой изящный сервировочный столик, на котором позвякивал сервиз из китайского фарфора и лежали аппетитные бутерброды с черной икрой. Секретарша послала шефу ослепительную улыбку и удалилась. Рабочий день начался.

***

*Сказочный вариант*

*Занавес*
Дворец. Во дворце на троне сидит принцесса. Входит прекрасный принц. Посылает принцессе воздушный поцелуй. Начинают любезничать. В это время в окно влетает злобный дракон с тремя головами и огромным хвостом, хватает принцессу и улетает. Принц отправляется спасать невесту, седлает своего коня и стрелою несется к пещере дракона. Тучи закрывают солнце, тревожно скрипят деревья, ветер сбивает коня с ног и мешает принцу подойти к пещере. Появляется дракон. Три его головы извергают пламя и дым. Начинается битва. Принц срубает первую голову, вторую и третью. Тело дракона бьется в судорогах, хвост мотается из стороны в сторону. Выбегает принцесса, спотыкается о хвост и чуть не падает. Принц подхватывает ее. Они целуются. Хвост продолжает мотаться. 
Занавес.

*«Репка».*
Игра-сценка

Участвуют ведущий, семь игроков-персонажей и зрители. Ведущий распределяет роли.
1-й игрок будет репкой; когда ведущий скажет слово «репка», игрок должен сказать «Застряла».
2-й игрок будет дедом; когда ведущий скажет слово «дед», игрок должен сказать «Вырастил себе овощ – мутант».
3-й игрок будет бабкой; когда ведущий скажет слово «бабка», игрок должен сказать «На кого я потратила лучшие годы!».
4-й игрок будет внучка; когда ведущий скажет слово «внучка», игрок должен сказать «На все согласна».
5-й игрок будет Жучкой (собакой); когда ведущий скажет слово «Жучка», игрок должен сказать «Устала как собака».
6-й игрок будет кошкой; когда ведущий скажет слово «кошка», игрок должен сказать «Хочу кота».
7-й игрок будет мышкой; когда ведущий скажет слово «мышка», игрок должен сказать «Какие проблемы?».
Начинается игра. Ведущий рассказывает сказку «Репка», участники озвучивают. Кто сбивается, выпивает штрафную рюмку.

*Щи.*
Описание ролей
Кастрюля – пыхтит.
Мясо – довольно улыбается.
Картошка – держит пальцы веером, шевелит ими и смеется.
Капуста – меланхолично смотрит на окружающих, не разделяя общего оживления.
Морковь – прыгает с фигушками на руках.
Лук – смотрит злобно, самодовольно и всех щиплет.
Сковорода с Жиром для пережарки – шипит, когда к ней обращаются.
Холодильник – радушно и щедро раскрывает руки-дверцы.
Вода из-под крана – изображает нечто ехидное и мерзкое.
Хозяйка – женщина рассеянная, но очаровательная.
Другие роли исполняйте по вашему восприятию упоминающихся предметов (хотя и описанные роли вы, возможно, представляете по-другому).
Когда исполнители приняли соответствующую позу и мимику, ведущий читает текст.

Однажды хозяйка кастрюлю нашла,
В ней щи приготовить решила она.
Воды из-под крана в нее налила,
Мясо пустила, огонь развела.
Хотела на терке морковь натереть –
Та фигу свернула – противно смотреть.
Хозяйка решила почистить ее –
Морковка ругнулась: «Опять, е мое!»
Морковь в холодильнике нужно держать,
Она и не вздумает вас обижать.
Хозяйка взялась за картошку тогда.
Ведь щи без моркови – совсем не беда.
Картошка в лукошке в духовке жила.
Ростками покрылась картошка – и вся
Скукожилась, будто ей лет пятьдесят.
Хозяйка взглянула – ей горестно стало,
О щах без картошки она не слыхала.
Хозяйка достала вилочек капустный.
От вида капусты ей сделалось грустно.
Капуста, картошка, морковка – беда.
Хозяйка о щах уж мечтать не могла.
Но лук, о котором она позабыла,
(Его на балконе в коробке хранила),
Лежал и оранжевым боком светился,
Он гордый был тем, что один сохранился.
И вот он искрошен, изжарен, посолен,
В кастрюлю закинут, собою доволен.
И пусть же со щами обед провалился,
Зато вкусный луковый суп получился!

*Доктор*
В этом номере участвуют 2 человека: доктор и деревенский мужик. «Мужик» надевает на себя как можно больше одежды: плавки, семейные трусы, трико, брюки, несколько свитеров, валенки, шапку-ушанку – все, что найдется в доме.

Место проведения: кабинет доктора.
Вваливается запыхавшийся Мужик.

Мужик (говорит как житель глубинки). Здравствуйте, доктор.
Доктор (что-то пишет). Раздевайтесь, голубчик.
Мужик (снимает шапку). Доктор, я…
Доктор (продолжает писать). Раздевайтесь, раздевайтесь.

Разговор в таком духе с вариациями продолжается до тех пор, пока мужик не останется в одних трусах.

Доктор. Ну, что там у вас, голубчик?
Мужик. Доктор, да я, вишь, дрова привез.

***
*
Нежное бритье.*
Этот конкурс рекомендуется использовать для особенно влюбленных пар. Мужчина будет выступать в качестве ассистента. На воздушном шарике участнице предлагается нарисовать черты своего любимого человека (можно условно). Потом ведущий замечает, что для достижения полного сходства «двойника» необходимо побрить. Для этого девушке завязывают глаза, дают в руки пену для бритья, помазок и бритвенный станок. Воздушный шарик держит в вертикальном положении ассистент.
Задача участницы этого показательного конкурса – проявить нежность, чуткость, мастерство и заботу при бритье «любимого человека», стараться правильно и на нужное место нанести пену и аккуратно его побрить (снять пену, что и будет означать ровное и гладкое бритье), не лопнув при этом шарик.

*А можно мне тоже попросить календарь Оптимистки и цветные танцы. Спасибо.* vena22@mail.ru

----------


## Порубовы

> Друзья,конкурс с шампанским....на бокал можно одеть перчатку медицинскую....и типа кто первый пришлёт привет молодым.....


наверное туго соображаем (на дне рожденья в гостях были) но вообще не поняли, в чём смысл конкурса?
надо держать перчатку вплотную к бокалу и ждать, пока она надуется от газов шампанского, чтобы стала похожа на руку?

----------


## optimistka17

> А можно мне тоже попросить календарь Оптимистки и цветные танцы


 Ну как же не выполнить просьбу? Получи на почте и пользуйся на здоровье. Выслала один из многочисленный вариантов* Цветных танцев* и Календарь *Оптимиста* тоже...:smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Порубовы*,



> _в чём смысл конкурса?_


Да несколько страниц назад описывался конкурс "Самая эротичная"(или типа того) - суть в том, что там нужно на бокал с сильногазированным напитком надеть презерватив, и покачивая бокал, ждать, у кого раньше сей предмет надуется. :wink:
На общем собрании обитателей раздела большинством голосов конкурс был признан пошлым, порочащим честь и достоинство ведущего.:biggrin:

Наташа - *урааа* предложила лайт-версию этого конкурса - с медицинскими перчатками. Пошлость ушла... Надо дома потренироваться, может, получится...

----------


## shoymama

Да, кто-то предлагал провести с шариком, но с перчаткой интереснее. Только вот отверстие придется как - то сжимать для герметичности...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Подготовьте перечень 10 ситуаций, связанных с числами, и выпишите их в сокращенной форме. Например, выражение «24 часав день» может быть изображено вот таким образом — 24 Ч в Д, а выражение «7 дней в неделю» будет выглядеть так: 7 Д в Н. Дайте копии этого перечня каждому игроку. Время для ответов — 10 минут. 



1. 360 Г в К.

2. 36 К в К.

3. 365 Д в Г.

4. 12МвГ.

5. 3600 С в Ч.

6. 32 3 в Р.

7. 11 И в ФК.

8. 4 Су К.

9. 7ЦР.

10. 10 П на Р.

*Ответы*: 
1. Градусов в круге. 
2. Карт в колоде. 
3. Дней в году. 
4. Месяцев в году. 
5. Секунд в часе.
 6. Зуба во рту.
7. Игроков в футбольной команде. 
8. Стороны у квадрата.
9.Цветов радуги. 
10. Пальцев на руках.

----------


## Olga_KON

> Ну как же не выполнить просьбу? Получи на почте и пользуйся на здоровье. Выслала один из многочисленный вариантов* Цветных танцев* и Календарь *Оптимиста* тоже...:smile:


Огромное спасибо, все получила. Календарь супер. Прошу прощения, сделала ошибку в просьбе.  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## viki

Хочу поделиться фишкой.Провржу почти всегда,проходит на ура.

            Сценка-экспромт<< САЛЮТ>>
Участники ( 4 человека):гаубица,искорка,фитилек,терочка.
Провожу на любом празднике.Говорю,что не один праздник не обходится без салюта.И объявляю,что сейчас мы все вместе будем  изображать салют(свадебный,новогодний и т.д )Раздаю народу шарики ,объясняю,что они будут шумовыми эффектами.Прошу надуть шары,но пока не лопать,так как  сначала будет репетиция.Вывожу из зала молодого человека,говорю,что он будет гаубица.После спрашиваю его имя,получив ответ,прошу  его встать на стульчик  ,лицом к гостям  и показать колибр(если участник не понимает ,то я подсказываю что нужно открыть рот).Затем я говорю,что колибр впечатляющий и показываю ему движения.Он должен стоя на стульчике развести  руки в стороны и сказать “бах”.Потом я говорю,что дальше нам нужна искорка и вывожу из зала девушку-искорку.Объясняю искорке,что она должна оббежать гаубицу и ударить по оттаче(по попе парня-гаубицы).Затем я объявляю,что нам нужен фитилек и вызываю из зала парня.Говорю ему,что он должен зажечь искорку ,для этого он должен поцеловать ее в щечку. Дальше  я вывожу из зала девушку с пышной грудью  , назначаю ее терочкой и показываю ее и фитильку движения.Она должна  выставить грудь вперед, а фитилек должен провести головой по груди.Затем я прошу гостей приготовиться и после того,как выстрелит гаубица,лопнуть шары.И так участники готовы и мы запускаем салют.(терочка выставляет грудь-фитилек трется головой об грудь ,поворачивается и целует искорку-искорка оббегает гаубицу и бьет по попе-гаубица разводит руки в стороны и говорит”бах”-гости лопают шары).Забыла добавить,что участники стоят в одну линию,лицом к гостям.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Гороскоп в стихах

Не надо быть сегодня скромным
Поднимитесь в зале … (овны)

Эй тихони – сорванцы
А где сидят у нас … (тельцы)

Они конечно все творцы
Двойняшки или … (близнецы)

Трудоспособней нету знаков
Теперь хочу увидеть … (раков)

Нет не боятся злой молвы
Цари зверей – красавцы… (львы)

Посмотрите вправо, посмотрите влево
Где- то рядом с нами притаились … (девы)

Поднимите-ка носы
Давайте выпьем за … (весы)

Смотрят пылко и влюблено
Нет эротичней знака… (скорпиона)

Все конечно молодцы
Но шустрее всех … (стрельцы)

Сегодня пусть не будут строги
Поднимитесь … (козероги)

Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее
Теперь все наши … (водолеи)

Не скрывайте свои улыбки
Поднимитесь в зале … (рыбки)

----------


## Элен

> Блин, порадуйте своё семейство - не пожалеете))


Так расскажите,что происходит? Как это переносят мужчины и что делается там под чулком?

----------


## Курица

> Так расскажите,что происходит? Как это переносят мужчины и что делается там под чулком?


:eek: и правда? что? :Vah:

----------


## Polli

Девчонки и мальчишки помогайте! молодым не понравилось ни одно гадание на первенца что я им предложила ... хотят какое командное задание.... а мне ничего в голову не приходит помогите плиз!
:))

----------


## нарспи

Я делала в свадьбе в стиле путешествия. Мы поподали в на Гаваи... И говорили что в на этих островах всегда танцуют. И если вы болеете или уверены,  что первый родится мальчик выстраиваетесь танцуешим паровозом за женихом.
Если за девочку то за невестой...
Потом останавливали считали, говорили о том что в принципе все равно.. И наши молодые обменивались цветами по гавайски...

----------


## веселючка

> Так расскажите,что происходит? Как это переносят мужчины и что делается там под чулком?


Мужчины перенесут стойко, если кошмаров не боятся. Под чулком происходит ТАКАЯ трансформация лица, что даже не знаю,с чем это сравнить - гуманоид или выкидыш какой-то. В общем,это видеть надо)))

----------


## Порубовы

*веселючка*,
 надо будет попробовать. к свадьбе легко подвязывается. украли туфельку - одели на них чулки, как на похитителей.
а когда выкуп прошёл - говоришь, что больше ни к чему похитителям прятать свои лица и сейчас очаровательные девушки медленно и красиво снимут с них чулки

----------


## веселючка

*Порубовы*,
 Только чулки надо плотные, чтобы к лицу плотно прилегали, а то не будет нужной "силы сопротивления"))))

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

> *веселючка*,
>  надо будет попробовать. к свадьбе легко подвязывается. украли туфельку - одели на них чулки, как на похитителей.
> а когда выкуп прошёл - говоришь, что больше ни к чему похитителям прятать свои лица и сейчас очаровательные девушки медленно и красиво снимут с них чулки


Вот пусть на Вас жена попробует. А Вы нам напишете ощущения Ваши под чулком. Не думаю, что они будут для Вас приятными. А может я и не права. Надеюсь, что Вы исполните мою просьбу. Думаю, что всем будет интересно узнать мнение побывавшего "под чулком".
kuku

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*Ribka-тамадушка*, -одобрям!
 Эта игра уже была предложенна на форуме. и я испробовала ее на себе...
КАКОЕ не приятное ощущение  и больно, когда тянут , да еще медленно чулок с лица.

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

> *Ribka-тамадушка*, -одобрям!
>  Эта игра уже была предложенна на форуме. и я испробовала ее на себе...
> КАКОЕ не приятное ощущение  и больно, когда тянут , да еще медленно чулок с лица.


Значит, если кто-то пристает к тамаде с дурацкими вопросами на празднике или мешает тамаде вести праздник,  то , в отместку,  надеваем на голову чулок!!!  И очень-очень медленно снимаем. :biggrin:

----------


## klass

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Появилась мысль первую застольную часть (свадьба, юбилей), которая у меня обычно проходит "легким конферансом" сделать более динамичной за счет конкурсов в стиле "стенд-ап". Мне очень нравится, как один из ведущих нашего города в первой части при помощи незатейливой жерибьевки (народ перебрасывает друг дружке игрушку, на ком музычка останавливается, тот и выходит из-за стола, попадая в нежные лапки ведущего). Народ пока эту игрушку друг другу кидает, то и напряжение лишнее снимается (хотя я когда это увидела, возникло опасение, что игрушка может попасть в тарелку...), но люди так оживляются, вступают друг с другом в контакт, что очччень хорошо! Так вот, а далее идут небольшие конкурсы-задания или розыгрыши, где нужно что-то изобразить (например, показать "автомобиль-мечту" юбиляра: как он гудит, как рычит, прокатить кого-нибудь,...) В общем, первая часть проходит не помпезно-лирически, а весело и динамично, что особо по вкусу молодежи! Не хочется повторять приемы этого ведущего, может, какие-то мысли возникнут у кого? По поводу активизации гостей, и оригинальных, неизбитых конкурсов-заданий.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Значит, если кто-то пристает к тамаде с дурацкими вопросами на празднике или мешает тамаде вести праздник,  то , в отместку,  надеваем на голову чулок!!!  И очень-очень медленно снимаем. :biggrin:


Слушай, а это мысль.. у меня  была свадьба, где "воровали" все- невесту, 2 туфельки, жениха, тещу, дружку,букет невесты.. при чем одни и теже гости..Вот им в наказание нужно было такой конкурс сделать....:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Появилась мысль *первую застольную часть* (свадьба, юбилей), которая у меня обычно проходит "легким конферансом" сделать более динамичной за счет конкурсов в стиле "стенд-ап". ........Так вот, а далее идут небольшие конкурсы-задания или розыгрыши, где нужно что-то изобразить (например, показать "автомобиль-мечту" юбиляра: как он гудит, как рычит, прокатить кого-нибудь,...)


думаю,на первую часть сильно "бурно" не тереби гостей, дай покушать, и расслабиться, выпить..Тогда они натуральнее и охотнее все покажут....




> (народ *перебрасывает* друг дружке игрушку, .


возможно, безопасней передавать из рук в руки игрушку, а не перебрасывать, а то правда- попадет  в салат, кто его кушать станет потом.

----------


## Порубовы

> Вот пусть на Вас жена попробует. А Вы нам напишете ощущения Ваши под чулком. Не думаю, что они будут для Вас приятными. А может я и не права. Надеюсь, что Вы исполните мою просьбу. Думаю, что всем будет интересно узнать мнение побывавшего "под чулком".


да, эти ощущения не вызывают оргазма. но сказать, что это больно =) даже не знаю



> КАКОЕ не приятное ощущение и больно, когда тянут , да еще медленно чулок с лица.


может у вас чулкис  люрексом, вот вам и поцарапало лицо?
или ваши длинные волосы запутались в чулках, вот и больно было? тогда это действительно больно.
а так... ничего страшного. а вот массовая истерия в зале будет обеспечена.

----------


## ЛенОК009

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Здесь я  впервые, можно к вам в гости?
 Хочу рассказать (может кто знает эту фишку) как я обыгрываю момент появления туфельки невесты после ее воровства. Если какие-то задания похитители требуют мы их согласовываем, приходим к общему консенсусу и последним заданием я провожу игру: прошу выйти всех гостей(чем больше, тем лучше). Если украли правую туфельку, то прошу всех снять правую туфельку и дам и кавалеров. Далее они танцуют по кругу вся обувь сброшена в центре круга, такая соеобразная куча-мала... Музыка останавливается, выключается свет (в это время я подбрасываю туда белую туфельку) а гости после остановки музыки и выключения света должны обуться в любую туфельку 35 или 45 размера, мужскую женскую не имеет значения... Потом включается свет и смотрим кто, во что обут? Смеху много :biggrin: и тут кто-то замечает, что туфелька нашлась и мчится к жениху с невестой с "моей" туфелькой...и только там выясняет, что не та. Конкурс повторяется подбрасываю снова белую туфельку только от другой пары(их у меня две - одни еще с моей свадьбы, а другие подруга со своей свадьбы отдала тоже  новые). Все повторяется и только в 3 раз появляется настоящая туфелька и тогда свидетелю чисто символически в стопочку наливают немного водки, я всегда прошу, чтоб не спаивали свидетеля... Вот такой розыгрыш, может кому пригодится. :Ok: 
 P.S. А туфли свадебные у многих дома лежат новые, если поспрашивать, наверняка найдете, но носить их на свадьбу прийдется обе пары, т.к. не знаешь какая украдена будет(левая или правая). :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Туфелька для Золушки.
> Гости делятся на две команды. В каждой выбирается капитан. Команды садятся друг против друга, снимают по одной туфле или ботинку и кидают в центр в одну кучу; можно положить лишнюю обувь. Капитаны это не видят. Задача капитана – быстрее обуть свою команду. Побеждает команды, первая оказавшаяся в обуви.


 Я этот конкурс провожу чуть иначе, когда гости сидят за столом собираю у дам по туфельке в одну большую красивую коробку и ставлю ее в центре зала, затем выбираю двух участников, задача которых найти Золушку. Кто больше девушек обует(во сказала kuku в хорошем смысле этого слова:biggrin:), тот и победитель.

----------


## KAlinchik

*ЛенОК009*,
 идея хороша,но по-моему, с обувью негигиенично,особенно в жару запах может стоять еще  тот...зачем людей ставить в нееловкое положение?

----------


## shoymama

Да, Алин. А бы тоже не стала...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

*Выборы 2009*

*Ведущий*: На проведение предвыборной компании 2009 года Оргкомитет не выделил средств, поэтому выборы будут проходить в прямом эфире , в один тур, и у всех кандидатов шансы равны.

(Это могут быть выборы самого веселого гостя, самого остроумного…и т.д )

*1 конкурс*. Добежать до стопки, выпить, вернуться назад и сделать это быстрее других.

*2 конкурс*. Измерить запястье , побеждает тот, у кого оно меньше.

*3 конкурс*. Исполнить по одному куплету из песни.
                    Гоп-стоп! Он подлетел из-за угла!
                     Гоп-стоп!  Долой всю воду со стола!
                     Вы праздника не поджидали,
                     Хотя давно уже устали
                     И сил своих не рассчитали,
                     А значит отдохнуть пришла пора.

Гоп-стоп! А он придет и через час.
Гоп-стоп! Коллеги не узнают вас.
Побольше пива наливайте,
Спирта добавляйте,
Все перемешайте
И пейте может быть последний раз

*4 конкурс*. Участвуют финалисты. Под Музыку конкурсанты ходят вокруг 2 стульев,                         когда музыка смолкает, необходимо занять стул, кому стула не хватило-выбывает.

*Ведущий*: Приз за победу- кувшин с джином , который исполняет все желания.
                     ( В кувшине- записка « сменил квартиру» )

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

.



> а так... ничего страшного. а вот *массовая истерия* в зале будет обеспечена.


Никто не отрицает, что будет  смешно. Лично мои рекомендации, если уж, другого конкурса, никак не подобрать, то на этот- брать прозрачные чулки (не темные, не черные) и вызывать , только тех гостей, кто сам пожелал участвовать в этом конкурсе, что бы нарицаний не было.







> да, эти ощущения не вызывают оргазма. но сказать, что это больно =) даже не знаю
> может у вас чулкис  люрексом, вот вам и поцарапало лицо?
> или ваши длинные волосы запутались в чулках, вот и больно было? тогда это действительно больно....


Прежде чем применить конкурс , я всегда пробую его на себе и своих близких. Сыну тоже не понравилось ощущения испытываемые   в чулке- у него волосы короткие и усов нет. А так как это был мой ребенок, мне было его жалко и тянуть медленно еще чулок-не стала.

Но если вам нравиться - дерзайте. Я не отговариваю, а предупреждаю, для этого и форум.  :flower:

----------


## Duxa

Девченки Мальчишки спасибо что Вы есть!
Мне нужен музыкальный гороскоп.Заранее спасибо

----------


## 1tatka

Не знаю, где спросить. Помогите подскажите пожалуйста, какие призы вы используете, как поощрение для выигравших взрослых в конкурсах на корпоративах и т. п. Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело.
Зарание СПОСИБО за отклики!!
Извините, но повторяюсь

----------


## Порубовы

у нас в Днепре есть ведущий Игорь - он в банке меняет деньги на железные гривны (новенькие, блестящие) и весь праздник за участие, за правильный ответ, за победу (в большем количестве) одаривает гостей золотом. в конце  праздника - главный приз за эти деньги.

----------


## shoymama

Задумалась...

----------


## Ангелина - 1

Может повторюсь с просьбой. Напишите пожалуйста конкурс для выпускников 11 класса (что-нибудь массовое) Буду очень признательна!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Ангелина - 1*,
Посмотрите "Отчёты о проведённых праздниках" - последние 3-4 страницы и тему "Выпускные, встречи выпускников" - там масса массовых конкурсов для выпускников 11 класса. И танцевалки, и эстафеты, и мн.др....

----------


## mariya27

Duxa, может этот музыкальный гороскоп подойдет, только музыки у меня нет.

Овны- Будут сверхмерно загружены на работе и вплотную займутся вопросами карьеры.
Только не бодайте своими рогами начальника и повышение по службе вам гарантировано. Девиз- слова песни А.Б.Пугачевой:
Делу - время, да-да-да-да,
А потехе - час.

Тельцы- Окажутся вовлечены в различные любовные и авантюрные ситуации.
Есть риск втянуться в противозаконные действия и потом выяснять отношения с правоохранительными органами. Рекомендуется, чтобы не  попасть в такую ситуацию, помнить слова из песни А.Б. Пугачевой: 
Ах, какой был мужчина!

Близнецы- Этот год не располагается к активным действиям в карьере. Так что займитесь лучше домашними делами. Девиз Близнецов - 
Бабушки рядышком с дедушкой.  
 Или
Ой, напрасно, тетя, вы лекарство пьете,
Муж ваш крепкий семьянин.

Раки- Лучшее время для обучения или повышения квалификации. В этом деле проявляйте не только козье упрямство, лучше даже ослиное - карьера вам обеспечена. Девиз раков- слова песни:
Мы - кузнецы,
И дух наш молод.
Куем мы счастия ключи.

Львы- Стоит избегать бессмысленных денежных трат и разбрасывания денег направо и налево. Но в личной жизни Львов ждут новые романтические встречи.
Девиз львов-
Узелок завяжется, 
Узелок развяжется.

Дева- Многие Девы добьются успехов в делах. Но относитесь осторожно к новым предложениям. Многих ожидает прибавка к зарплате. Девиз- слова из песни А.Буйнова:  Мои финансы поют романсы.

Весы- Следует осторожно относиться к своему здоровью. Потерпите немного, и все пойдет на поправку. В конце года удача сама приплывет к вам в руки. Девиз - слова из песни : Закаляйся, если хочешь быть здоров.

Скорпионы- Кто-то из Скорпионов встретит свою любовь. А некоторым лучше залечь
на дно. Не стоти заключать больших контрактов, ибо они могут прогореть. 
Девиз- слова из песни: Важней всего - погода в доме.

Стрельцы- Что добиться успехов во всех дулах, нужно действовать осторожно, сочетая волю и  настойчивость со сдержанностью и осмотрительностью.
Контролируйте каждый свой шаг - и вы добьетесь успеха.
Девиз - Стой, кто идет?
Стой, кто идет?
А враг не проскочит,
А враг не пройдет.

Козероги - Этот год благоприятствует поездкам за границу и налаживанию контрактов с представителями других государств. Личную жизнь придется на время отодвинуть, ибо в этот период вам будет не до любви.
Девиз -слова из песни:
Отпустите меня в Гималаи.

Водолеи- Это время расплаты по кармическим долгам и финансовым обязательствам. В конце года будет облегчение - вамначнуть платить финансовые долги. В конце года отправляйтесь в путешествие.
Девиз - слова из песни; 
Скатертью, скатертью
Дальний путь стелется.

Рыбы- В плане партнерства год обещает быть весьма перспективным. Особенно будет хорошо складываться дела у бизнесменов, врачей, учителей. Но будут новые проблемы с финансами, завяжите узелок потуже до октября, потом можете расслабить. Партнерские отношения могут заканчиваться свадьбой, гражданским браком. Девиз - слова из песниА. Державина:
Чужая свадьба, чужая свадьба.
Ну, вот и все, ты замужем теперь.

----------


## Светик---

> Пробовала клеем Момент, но они опять расклеиваются:(



Попробуйте стэплером...

----------


## a.bokov

> Все фонограммы я выкладывала на форуме. Путин - Галкин, а Жириновский и Тайсон - мои знакомые имитировали голос. Еще Тайсон дарит подарок молодым , раньше дарил спортивные трусы огромного размера, ( в которых он выиграл все чемпионаты мира), сейчас трусы - в цветочек( как супер- чемпион  супер-отцу). Если надо фонограммы - скажите.


Добрый день. Прочитал Ваш вариант использования масок, очень понравился. А не могли бы вы мне прислать фонограмки. адрес bokov.nn@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Раюшка

> Слышала про конкурс с конфетами  "M & M", берется 4 упаковки  и 4 команды по 4 человека, на скорость разобрать по цветам, но дальше что делать не знаю, подскажите...


Я представляю этот конкурс на детском ДР. Но проводить бы его не стала по той причине, потому что представьте, ШО это будет:
дети начнут всей командой разбирать драже по цветам, руки нестерильные, мягко говоря, драже будут падать на пол... дети их будут поднимать... Потом же слопать захотят, однозначно...
И от теплоты рук драже подтают, руки у детей будут перепачканы...
Я так представляю... Могу ошибаться.:smile:

По поводу конкурса с чулком - уж на оооочень экстремальную компанию. У меня бы рука, честно говоря, не поднялась так издеваЦЦО над мужчинами (хотя иногда насолить мужикам хочется, но это - не тот случай:biggrin:).

----------


## Моняша

ЦИРКОВЫЕ СТУЛЬЧИКИ
Привет и большое спасибо всем за конкурсы и идеи. Не знаю в какой темке притулить свой конкурс. Вроде он совсем без реквизита, а вроде и проводить его надо в первой половине банкета (пока ещё все более мене, после третей или четвёртой рюмки). Ну ладно напишу пока здесь, а потом может где продублирую. Конкурс использую на всех мероприятиях, где есть мужчины.
Для конкурса вызываются шесть мужчин (примерно одной комплекции и не очень пожилые) и просим выходить их со своими стульчиками. Затем просим поставить стульчики кругом (сиденьями внутрь круга) и присесть на них. У участников сразу варианты возникают: «А, мы сейчас будем вокруг них бегать». Нет, бегать мы уж точно не будем. Пока они садятся и думают чем будут заниматься, рассказываю прелюдию. «Когда то эти молодые люди учились в школе и сдавали выпускные экзамены. Так ли это? Так! Потом эти молодые люди учились в различных учебных заведениях. Так ли это? Так! А пока они учились, они ещё все вместе ходили в цирковой кружок, где тоже сдавали выпускной экзамен. И именно этот номер они сегодня и решили показать всем нам (молодожёнам и т.д.) в подарок. Но так, как это было уже давно, напомню как это было (мужчинам деваться некуда, идём дальше). Мужчины же сидят на стульчиках, все они находятся внутри круга и достаточно близко друг от друга, иногда приходиться говорить, что бы подвинулись. Далее каждый молодой человек должен повернуться, то есть сесть боком. Все они поворачиваются в одну сторону. Прошу сдвинуть ножки вместе, как это умеют делать девочки. Далее мужчины кладут две руки за голову и немного расслабляются. Затем каждый молодой человек в таком положении прикладывается на коленочки, сзади сидящему. Получается круг. А на нём лежбище мамонтов. Не забываю периодически обращать внимание гостей, что ребят надо поддерживать. После говорю ребятам, что их стопы ног должны опираться на пол и их не отрывать от него, а когда мы с гостями посчитаем до 3ёх, вы должны напрячь свой пресс(не в области рубашки, шелестящий и в кармане), а в области пупка. И приподнять свой АПОПУА( то есть попу). Порепетировали. И начинаем считать с гостями. Раз, два, три и мальчишки все стоят кругом за счёт веса другого человека. И тут же начинаю быстренько вытаскивать стульчики из под всех участников в сторону. Таким образом они как будто все парят в воздухе. Здесь момент, где все встали из-за столов, писк, восторг и аплодисменты, замолкаю на несколько секунд. Далее шучу:   «Уважаемые гости, а мы насладившись незабываемым зрелищем, продолжаем торжество, а ребята пусть постоят для красоты» (Посмеялись) и потом по обстановке, либо успеваю стульчики обратно подставить, либо ребята сами встают (складываются) это тоже очень просто. Итог: Настоящие мужчины, настоящие друзья, всегда поддержат (молодых, коллектив и т.д.) в любой ситуации. А призы ребят уже ждут за столом (пора им выпить).
После этой игры что бы я не предлагала, всё идёт на Ура!!! Может быть кто-то попробует и поделится как у Вас прошло?
НАТАЛЬЯ, в деле 10 лет.

----------


## optimistka17

> Может быть кто-то попробует и поделится как у Вас прошло?


Оля Джази давно так делает Более того- и фотографии помещала. Только у нее мужчины не полукруг делают, а дорожку. И невеста потом идет по этой дорожке...

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Игроков делят на две команды, завязывают им глаза и перемешивают их между собой.

Остальные гости образуют круг. Одна команда "мяукает", другая - "хрюкает". Необходимо как можно быстрее собраться своей командой в "кучу", не выходя из круга.

----------


## свадьба

Хочу поделиться вот таким конкурсом: проводится по принципу "Дорога счастья " , только в данном конкурсе две команды строят из одежды паровозик, у кого будет длиннее? Народ связывает всё что можно : ремни, рубашки .....пока звучит музыка, затем звучит стоп игра, и ведущий объявляет , что победит та команда, которая быстрее теперь оденется! Проходит весело, особенно у молодёжи, в середине свадьбы.

----------


## Порубовы

> Игроков делят на две команды, завязывают им глаза и перемешивают их между собой.
> 
> Остальные гости образуют круг. Одна команда "мяукает", другая - "хрюкает". Необходимо как можно быстрее собраться своей командой в "кучу", не выходя из круга.


команд может быть и больше. а если звук (кукареканье, хрюкание....) писать на бумаге и показывать каждому, то можно какое то животное выделить одному человеку. например только одна лошадь игогокающая. и тогда все умирают со смеха, когда один ходит и ищет кого-то.
а чтобы этот человек не был обижен - это как правило виновник торжества или начальник на корпоративе - потом говоришь, что он единственный и неповторимый.

----------


## solist64

Старый конкурс, который я обычно не провожу. Но тут была совсем сидящая свадьба. Не танцевали совсем почти. А конкурсы шли на ура, даже самые плохие и старые. И вот этот конкурс со стульями, когда ставится 5 стульев + 5 девушек, и они носят предметы из зала. Не объясняю дальше, потому что наверняка все знают. У меня они носили личные вещи, как мужские, так и женские. Вещи оставляли на столике рядом. А потом победительница конкурса помогала мне проводить "фанты", я показывал вещь, молодые придумывали задание, а девушка отдавала вещи обратно. Только невеста и жених не отличались оригинальностью(сказывается волнение - тяжела жизнь публичного человека), поэтому, я думаю, не лишним будет предварительно положить на стол лист с заданиями, как вариант-подсказка, но если захотят сами, то флаг в руки.

----------


## messer555

милые дамы!хочу провести цветные танцы спосибо всем кто прислал мне нарезки и вот я решил их слепить все вмести но время вышло  большое  и количество песен за 36 завалило и это при том что я медлинные выкинул из танцев.поэтому у меня к вам вопрос как долго может идти этот конкурс люди не устают от однотипной музыки.или надобы урезать сими песни по минимуму но тогда получится что ты только вышел и пора снова в круг становится?

----------


## Буча

> милые дамы!хочу провести цветные танцы спосибо всем кто прислал мне нарезки и вот я решил их слепить все вмести но время вышло  большое  и количество песен за 36 завалило и это при том что я медлинные выкинул из танцев.поэтому у меня к вам вопрос как долго может идти этот конкурс люди не устают от однотипной музыки.или надобы урезать сими песни по минимуму но тогда получится что ты только вышел и пора снова в круг становится?


Сегодня на свадьбе проводила цветные танцы, проходят здорово. Мой совет: все нарезки вместе ненадо слеплять, даже все хорошее если в большом колличестве надоедает. Выберите по одному цвету ту музыку что вам понравится. У меня каждый цвет выходит по одному разу, но между цветами перебивочка, во время нее люди понимают что будет меняться цвет.
Вообще хочу сказать что в журнальчике "Чем развлечь гостей" давно прочитала про эти танцы, даже пробовала, но не пошло, а здесь на форуме благодаря форумчанам... Что значит одна голова хорошо, а столько голов!!! Да какие есть головы!!!

----------


## ирина шабаева

А по  времени достаточно 6-8 мин!!!!

----------


## Duxa

*Дорогие коллегги нужна ваша помощь.*
Что можно првести *для Стоматологов.*Может у кого есть викторины,загадки,конкурсы.Заранее всем спасибо

----------


## Svetikovazp

> ЦИРКОВЫЕ СТУЛЬЧИКИ
> Привет и большое спасибо всем за конкурсы и идеи. Не знаю в какой темке притулить свой конкурс. Вроде он совсем без реквизита, а вроде и проводить его надо в первой половине банкета (пока ещё все более мене, после третей или четвёртой рюмки). Ну ладно напишу пока здесь, а потом может где продублирую. Конкурс использую на всех мероприятиях, где есть мужчины.
> Для конкурса вызываются шесть мужчин (примерно одной комплекции и не очень пожилые) и просим выходить их со своими стульчиками. Затем просим поставить стульчики кругом (сиденьями внутрь круга) и присесть на них. У участников сразу варианты возникают: «А, мы сейчас будем вокруг них бегать». Нет, бегать мы уж точно не будем. Пока они садятся и думают чем будут заниматься, рассказываю прелюдию. «Когда то эти молодые люди учились в школе и сдавали выпускные экзамены. Так ли это? Так! Потом эти молодые люди учились в различных учебных заведениях. Так ли это? Так! А пока они учились, они ещё все вместе ходили в цирковой кружок, где тоже сдавали выпускной экзамен. И именно этот номер они сегодня и решили показать всем нам (молодожёнам и т.д.) в подарок. Но так, как это было уже давно, напомню как это было (мужчинам деваться некуда, идём дальше). Мужчины же сидят на стульчиках, все они находятся внутри круга и достаточно близко друг от друга, иногда приходиться говорить, что бы подвинулись. Далее каждый молодой человек должен повернуться, то есть сесть боком. Все они поворачиваются в одну сторону. Прошу сдвинуть ножки вместе, как это умеют делать девочки. Далее мужчины кладут две руки за голову и немного расслабляются. Затем каждый молодой человек в таком положении прикладывается на коленочки, сзади сидящему. Получается круг. А на нём лежбище мамонтов. Не забываю периодически обращать внимание гостей, что ребят надо поддерживать. После говорю ребятам, что их стопы ног должны опираться на пол и их не отрывать от него, а когда мы с гостями посчитаем до 3ёх, вы должны напрячь свой пресс(не в области рубашки, шелестящий и в кармане), а в области пупка. И приподнять свой АПОПУА( то есть попу). Порепетировали. И начинаем считать с гостями. Раз, два, три и мальчишки все стоят кругом за счёт веса другого человека. И тут же начинаю быстренько вытаскивать стульчики из под всех участников в сторону. Таким образом они как будто все парят в воздухе. Здесь момент, где все встали из-за столов, писк, восторг и аплодисменты, замолкаю на несколько секунд. Далее шучу:   «Уважаемые гости, а мы насладившись незабываемым зрелищем, продолжаем торжество, а ребята пусть постоят для красоты» (Посмеялись) и потом по обстановке, либо успеваю стульчики обратно подставить, либо ребята сами встают (складываются) это тоже очень просто. Итог: Настоящие мужчины, настоящие друзья, всегда поддержат (молодых, коллектив и т.д.) в любой ситуации. А призы ребят уже ждут за столом (пора им выпить).


Есть вариант когда парни сидят на стульчиках, а девчонки на коленках - принцип такой же, за счёт чего они держутся не знаю и как именно "переплетаються их тела" тоже, хотя теоретически подход такой же, сама не видила, но рассказывали, а вот попробывать никак не могу в последнее время у меня вечера  всего лишь до 18 человек. Их всех "посадишь", а кто смеяться бедет? :rolleyes:

Может кто-то попробует?

----------


## Евгений555

*Буча*, привет ) ссылка на сказку
http://files.mail.ru/R8151L

----------


## Порубовы

> последнее время у меня вечера всего лишь до 18 человек. Их всех "посадишь", а кто смеяться бедет?


садите 4-х человек. этого достаточно.

----------


## Гипотенуза

Помогите! У мамы в субботу День рождения, решено выехать  небольшой компанией (12 человек +6 детей) за город, на базу отдыха. Какие конкурсы посоветуете провести на природе? Просто у меня совсем нет времени на подготовку, чтоб полазить хорошенько по форуму.....Может кто-нибудь проводил что-то подобное на природе?

----------


## Милос

У меня есть костюмы племени тумба-юмба:мамаша-колоритная особа,папаша-вождь  племени и сынок с дочкой,обычно у меня они выбегают на конях(деревянных) под Африку Симона,потом провожу конкурс на выбора "жениха"для дочери вождя,подстать молодожену нашему "завари чай" для мальчиков под стриптизную музычку бобибоба,ломаю сижу голову какой сделать для девочек конкурс на выбор "невесты"для сыночка вождя...все связать с темой туземцев надо...ничего в голову не идет...просто  гавайские  танцы?может  есть  у  кого  идеи?Буду  признательна  и  благодарна:smile:

----------


## Порубовы

> какой сделать для девочек конкурс на выбор "невесты"для сыночка вождя...все связать с темой туземцев надо...ничего в голову не идет...просто гавайские танцы?


скакалка, под которой проходят девушки. скакалку опускаем всё ниже. самая гибкая и будет невестой.

----------


## Евгений555

Привет Всем !!! Подновил лотерею )))


 1. Что нас ждут за приключенья ?
одному известно Богу.
Туалетную бумагу
не забудь с собой в дорогу !

2. Солнце вышло из-за туч.
 Hет на солнце пятен. 
До чего же я хорош,
 До чего приятен !
 Вам достается
Портрет самого красивого человека.

3. Третий номер? Вот те на!
Вам бутылочка вина!

4. Мне не надо ни солнца, ни туч,
Ты одна мне нужна в этом мире.
(( Нужен ты мне один в этом мире))
Подарю тебе гаечный ключ,
Двадцать два на двадцать четыре.

5. Приз на челку накрутите 
И прическу наведите. 
И мужчины,(девчонки) знаю я, 
Сами лягут в штабеля. 
6. Хоть она уже не модна
и аналогов не счесть
но на кухне все ж пригодна
посмотрите это жесть !!!

7.Может оно не совсем золотое
может оно не настолько крутое
может и качество нас подвести
но мы спешим Вам его поднести
приз наш хорош весь налицо
Вам достается сырое  яйцо 

8.Ваш приз товарищ бокал вина
он на столе  налей и выпей до дна

9.Чего тут стыдиться не нужно скрывать
Все знают Вы любите очень писать
Доклады отчеты (донос накатать) стишок набросать
Примите в подарок  эту тетрадь

10. Как приятно вечерком
рядом с милым ( ой )  за чайком
вскрыть коробочку конфет
Здравствуй кариес ! Привет !


Я не могу тебя забыть...
ты снишься мне ночами...
Твой нежный запах,вкус и цвет
стоят перед глазами....
Когда тебя со мною нет
на сердце так тоскливо....
жить без тебя я не могу..
мое родное ПИВО!!!!
Была весна и дамы пахли
Как свежесорванные сливы.
Мужчины восхищенно ахали...
Предпочитая все же пиво.


Станет худо организму,
Получай товарищ клизму,
Сам поймёшь, товарищ, лично,
Клизма действует отлично!

Извините что закрыт 
 в этом свертке дефицит
В уголок потом зайдите 
И тихонько разверните !

14.Для желающих назад 
в детство возвратиться,
Этот скромный сувенир,
Может пригодиться.
Строчки вяжутся в стишок,
Море лижет сушу,
Дети какают в горшок,
А большие - в душу.

15.Вам повезло больше всех уверяем
приз очень нужный его проверяли
Вы никогда не проколете шины
У этой прекрасной красной(синей) машины
16.
Утро таяло в тумане,
Шелестели камыши.
Грациозные, как лани,
Шли по полю алкаши.
Hашу волю не сломить - 
Пили, пьём и будем пить. 
А  чтоб ровней была походка,
Дарим вам бутылку водки! 

18. Буравлю тьму закрытыми глазами,
Один и тот же сон в моем мозгу:
Девчонка с волосатыми ногами
Бежит ко мне по влажному песку.
И я хватаю хрупкое созданье
И с трепетом бросаю на песок,
И нежно, затаив своё дыханье,
Выщипываю каждый волосок...( Эпилятор или щипчики)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
2. Зеркальце

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*
5 бигуди
6 терка
13 трусы семейные
14 горшок

----------


## Polli

дорогие форумчане ! когда то давно видела конкурс "лапша на уши" но если честно немного забыла что там и как (может кто то проводил когда вызываються пары мальчишкам одеваются большие уши а девчонки в зубы берут вилку и как можно быстрее должны этой вилкой повесить нарезанную лапшой гафрированную бумагу
может кто то что то подобное проводил ) поделитесь все ли я праивльно запомнила :)

----------


## Матильда 1967

ну никак не могу скачать нарезки на цветные танцы.А нельзя ли выложить прямо здесь?

----------


## shoymama

*Матильда 1967*,
Выкладываю: это мои__ Цветные пляски – http://files.mail.ru/EBH08Q

А на будущее, если хочешь, чтобы по-быстрому что-то скинули, обзаведись скайпом. Установка очень простая а пальза - несомненная. Попоросила - через минуту слушаешь.
Вот ссылка: Скайп  http://soft.softodrom.ru/scr/screen.php?id=4563

Наводишь мышку на слово Skype и вперед!

----------


## Оляшка

Застольная игра "Вопрос-ответ":


Вы не хотели бы вместе со мной сходить в зоопарк?

Вам нравится форма моего голеностопного сустава?

Вы согласились бы ради меня сунуть голову в пасть льва?

Вас очаровывает запах моих волос?

Вы смогли бы отдать  мне последний рубль?

Вас привлекают мужчины (женщины) моей профессии?

Вы позволяете себе невинные шалости?

Вам доводилось гулять по Пляс – пигаль?

Вы разрешите мне проводить Вас сегодня?

Это правда, что Вы храните в своём бумажнике моё фото?

Вы готовы поцеловать меня прямо сейчас?

Вас не очень будут раздражать мой храп?

Вы позволите называть Вас «Зайка моя»?

Вас не раздражает моё небескорыстное внимание?

Вы согласились бы вместе со мной жить в деревне?

Вам нравится цвет моих томных глаз?

Вы могли бы ради меня подстричься наголо?

Вам не кажется, что у нас с Вами много общего?

Вас возбуждает форма моего носа?

Это правда, что Вы мечтаете прямо сейчас  уединиться со мной?

Вы часто думаете обо мне перед тем, как уснуть?

Вам нравится плавать ночью в море без купальника?

Вы согласились бы называть мою маму тёщей (свекровью)?

Вам не кажется, что у нас с Вами могли бы получиться красивые дети?

Вы мечтаете принять участие в конкурсе «  Само совершенство»?

Вас не смущает наша разница в возрасте?

Вы не согласитесь потереть    мне спинку?

Вас возмущает , как и меня, расширение НАТО на Восток?  

 Вы испытываете ревность, когда я кокетничаю с другим (другой)?

Это правда, что в любви Вам нет равных?

Вы готовы предложить мне руку, сердце и кошелёк?

Вас привлекает шведская модель семьи?

Вы могли бы ради меня пройти по центральной улице в костюме клоуна?

Вам нравятся романтические вечера при свечах?

Вы не боитесь потерять рядом со мной голову?

Вам не кажется, что пора отбросить ложную стыдливость?

Вы умеете подавать по утрам кофе в постель?

Вас увлекает исполнение Брамса в четыре руки?

Вы согласитесь меня удочерить (усыновить)?

Это правда, что я являюсь Вам в самых откровенных снах?

Вы хотели бы проснуться вместе со мной в Париже?

Вас удивляет моя откровенность?

 Вы верите в любовь с первого взгляда?

Вам нравится, как и мне, китайская кухня?

Вы согласились бы сфотографироваться для «Плейбоя»?

Вам импонирует мой педикюр?

Вы умеете делать тайский массаж?

Вам не кажется, что нам покровительствуют звёзды?

Вы согласились бы вместе со мной перечитать Хемингуэя?

Это правда, что Вас называют Дон Жуаном (Клеопатрой)?

Вы любите загорать топлес?

Вам хотелось бы покататься со мной на «кадиллаке»?

Вы ещё не оставили желание уйти в монастырь?

Вас часто охватывает любовная лихорадка?

Вы позволяете себе любовь по телефону?

Вас увлекает коллекционирование предметов женского (мужского) туалета?

Увлекаетесь ли вы экстравагантными мужчинами (женщинами)?  

Как вы отнеслись бы к тому, если бы вам изменил муж (жена)? 

Скажите, вы всегда такой нахальный? 

Уважаете ли вы мужчин (женщин)? 

Доброжелательны ли вы?

Скажите, ваше сердце свободно? 

Скажите, вы любите меня? 

Мучают ли вашу совесть мелкие мошенничества? 

Любите ли вы делать подарки? 

Совершаете ли вы ошибки в своей жизни? 

Скажите, вы ревнивы? 

Хотите ли вы иметь любовника (любовницу)? 

Вы любите своего мужа (жену)? 

Часто ли вы ездите в общественном транспорте без билета? 

Хочется ли вам чего-нибудь? 

Скажите, вы на все готовы? 

Часто ли вам случалось падать с кровати? 

Любите ли вы читать чужие письма? 

Часто ли вы попадаете в интересное положение? 

С удовольствием ли вы целовали бы своего мужа (жену)? 

Бываете ли вы в состоянии алкогольного опьянения? 

Вы часто лжете? 

Свое свободное время вы проводите в веселой компании? 

Бываете ли вы в своих действиях навязчивым, грубым? 

Вы любите готовить вкусные обеды? 

Могли бы вы подложить свинью любимому человеку? 

Хотели бы вы сегодня напиться? 

Скажите, вы много грешили? 

Любите ли вы помечтать при луне? ..

Любите ли вы подарки? 

Часто ли вы лазите к соседу в малину на даче?

Когда пьете, у вас кружится голова?

 Часто ли вы ленитесь? 

Способны ли вы покупать любовь за деньги? 

Любите ли вы посмеяться над другими? 

Хотите ли вы мое фото? 

Часто ли вы подвержены страстям?

Любите ли вы есть мясо? 

Поддаетесь ли вы соблазну любовных похождений? 

Часто ли вы берете деньги в долг?

Пробовали ли вы соблазнить чужого мужчину (женщину)?

Любите ли вы купаться голым? 

Хотите ли вы добиться благосклонности женатого мужчины (замужней женщины)? 

Скажите, вы часто так много едите? 

Хотите ли вы со мной познакомиться? 

У вас чистая совесть? 

Приходилось ли вам спать в чужой постели? 

Скажите, вы интересный собеседник? 

Откровенны ли вы со своим супругом (супругой)? 

Скажите, вы темпераментны? 

Любите ли вы по понедельникам соленые огурцы? 

Занимаетесь ли вы спортом? 

Любите ли вы смотреть мне в глаза? 

Вы часто моетесь в ванной? 

Как вы относитесь к стриптизу?

Бывает ли, что вы спите на своем рабочем месте? 

Скажите, вы трусливы? 

Храпите ли вы во сне? 

Имеете ли вы привычку обещать ему (ей) больше, чем это в ваших возможностях? 

Любите ли вы хорошо покушать? 

Охотно ли вы целуетесь в общественных местах?

Повышаете ли вы свою производительность труда?

Вам не приходилось заблудиться в чужом доме?

Любите ли вы водку? 

Нравится ли вам знакомиться на улице? 

Часто ли вы проявляете свой темперамент? 

Что бы вы сказали, если бы я вас тут же поцеловал(а)? 

Любите ли вы после обеда поспать? 

Любите ли вы модно одеваться? 

У вас много тайн?

Имеете ли вы склонность грешить? 

Вы боитесь милиционера? 

Скажите, я вам нравлюсь? 


Считаете ли вы, что любимому человеку нужно говорить только правду? 

Что бы вы сказали, если бы мы с вами остались наедине? 

Умеете ли вы владеть собой? 

Любите ли вы ходить в гости? 

Прибавляете ли вы в весе? 

Часто ли вы отпрашиваетесь с работы? 

Пошли бы вы со мной ночью через лес? 

Нравятся ли вам мои глаза? 

Вы часто пьете пиво? 

Любите ли вы вмешиваться в чужие дела? 

Часто ли вас тянет в сторону искусства? 

Много ли времени вы уделяете любовным похождениям? 

Скрываете ли вы свой возраст?

Вы не согласились бы разводить со мной хомячков?

Вам можно доверить сокровенную тайну?

Вы готовы ради меня сменить имидж и стать похожим на Якубовича?

Это правда, что у меня есть шанс?

Вы не хотели бы на два часа застрять со мной в лифте?

Вам нравятся мужчины(женщины) моей комплекции?

Вы могли бы купить для меня миллион алых роз?

Вас не пугает, что мы здесь не одни?

Вы разрешите мне позвонить Вам сегодня в полночь?

Вас интересует проблема внебрачных детей?

Вы пошли бы со мной в разведку?

Вам не кажется, что мы с Вами похожи на Тристана и Изольду?

Вы не изъявили бы желание стать моим спонсором?

Это правда, что я – Ваш кумир?

Вы согласитесь вместе со мной каждый вечер смотреть программу «Время»?

Вам не хочется повалять вместе со мной дурака?

Вы разрешите мне стать Вашим маленьким пупсиком?

Вас вдохновляет фильм «Все леди делают это»?

Вы не будете возражать, если счёт в банке у нас будет общим?

Вас сводит с ума творчество Никиты Михалкова?

Вы всегда по вечерам занимаетесь фитнесом?

Вам приходилось страдать от неразделённой любви?

Вы признаёте полигамию?

Это правда, что вчера Вы встречались с другим?

Вы не хотели бы заняться со мной решением демографической проблемы?

Вам нравятся, как и мне, анекдоты про ёжиков?

Вы по - прежнему по утрам пьёте без меня коньяк?

Вас восхищают мои губы?

Вы не помогли бы мне в изучении нанайского языка?

Вас поражает в самое сердце моя скромность?

Вы не хотели бы поиграть со мной в бирюльки?

Вам подарить красочное издание «Камасутры»?

Вы пригласите меня как-нибудь в ресторан?

Это правда, что во сне Вы шепчите моё имя?

Вы не согласились бы заняться со мной бодибилдингом?

Вам хочется обнять мои колени?

Вас не отталкивает цвет моих зубов?

Вы чувствуете разницу между страстью и увлечением?

Вы верите в искреннюю дружбу между мужчиной и женщиной?

Вас увлекает перспектива иметь одинаковую со мной фамилию?

Вы позволите  мне стать Вашим талисманом?

Вам больше нравится «до» или «после»?

Вы готовы пережить вместе со мной конец света?

Скажите, всё, что о Вас говорят, это правда?

Любите ли Вы мужчин(женщин)?

Часто ли Вы ездите в общественном транспорте без билета?  

Мучают ли Вашу совесть мелкие мошенничества?

Любите ли Вы строить козни друзьям?

Имеете ли Вы склонность грешить?

Любите ли Вы вкусно поесть?

Признаёте ли Вы любовь с первого взгляда?

Любите ли Вы подарки?

Откровенны ли Вы со своим другом?

Часто ли Вы опаздываете на работу?

Как Вы относитесь к сексу?

Вы подвержены страстям?

Часто ли Вы флиртуете?

Любите ли вы ходить в гости?

Любите ли Вы вмешиваться в чужие дела?

Имеете ли Вы привычку знакомиться на улице?

Имеете ли Вы привычку подхалимничать с начальством?

Имеете ли Вы любовника (любовницу)?

Любите ли Вы  выпить?

Вам снятся грешные сны?

Вы бываете в стадии алкогольного опьянения?

Играете ли Вы в азартные игры?

Вы посещаете публичный дом?

Вы любите готовить?

Есть ли у Вас чувство юмора?

Часто ли Вы не ночуете дома?

Принимаете ли Вы взятки?

Изводит ли Вас ревностью любимый человек?

Вам часто приходится улыбаться вынужденно?

Говорите ли Вы начальнику комплименты?

Боитесь ли Вы тюрьмы?

Часто ли Вы выставляете на стол вино?

Часто ли Вы выясняете отношения кулаками?

Уважаете ли Вы спиртные напитки?

Бываете ли Вы в восторге от эротики?

Вспоминаете ли Вы о ранее любивших Вас?

Мечтаете ли Вы выиграть автомобиль?

Часто ли Вы наступаете на ноги другим?

Вы часто ссоритесь с друзьями?

Ревнуете ли Вы свою вторую половину?

Бывает ли Ваш характер несносным для других?

Любите ли Вы наслаждаться едой?

Нравится ли Вам валять дурака?

Вы часто вспоминаете любимого человека?

Тратите ли Вы свои честно заработанные деньги  по пустякам?

Хочется ли Вам уехать в Америку?

Укрываете ли Вы от семьи свои левые заработки?

Употребляете ли Вы в разговоре нецензурные слова?

Верите ли Вы в любовь с первого взгляда?

Испытываете ли Вы усталость от работы?

Критикуете ли Вы наше правительство?

Способны ли Вы на благородные поступки?

В меру ли Вы терпеливы и воспитаны?

Хотели бы Вы стать миллионером?

Вам хотелось бы попасть в гарем?

Вы часто бываете в ресторане?

Вы с удовольствием ходите на работу?

Могли бы Вы родить богатыря?

Носите ли Вы парик?

У Вас есть недостатки?

Вы любите музыку?

Вы всегда так вежливы, как сегодня?

Способны ли Вы любить?

Вы с удовольствием выпиваете?

Вы любите танцевать?

Вы хотите сесть рядом?

Вы любите детей?

Вы можете быть верной (верным)?

Вы часто ходите на свидания?

В пьяном виде Вы ведете себя прилично?

Вы меня любите?

Вы ревнивы?

Вы всегда так много едите?


Верите ли Вы в чудеса?

Вы не жалеете что замужем (женаты)?

Хотели бы Вы сегодня напиться?

Вы думаете о свободной любви?

Вы скромны?

Хотели бы Вы иметь новых друзей?

Вы способны на лесть?

Я могу надеяться на Вас?

Вы можете быть ласковой (ласковым)?

Вы часто курите?

----------


## Оляшка

ОТВЕТЫ:

Я не представляю свою жизнь без этого. 

Я на политические вопросы не отвечаю. 

Люблю, но за чужой счет. 

Только в день получки. 

Нет, я очень стеснительный человек. 

Затрудняюсь ответить правду, так как не хочу испортить свою репутацию. 

Только когда почувствую некоторую слабость. 

Вдалеке от дома можно попробовать. 

Сам(а) не знаю, но другие говорят, что да. 

Это мое хобби. 

Только не здесь. 

Прошу не ставить меня в неловкое положение. 

Это спросите у более трезвого. 

А почему бы и нет? С большим удовольствием! 

Мое покраснение - самый яркий ответ на этот вопрос. 

Только тогда, когда отдохну. 

Молодость давно уже прошла. 

Без свидетелей это дело, конечно, пойдет. 

Такую возможность нельзя упускать. 

Иногда можно позволить себе расслабиться и помечтать об этом. 

Только тогда, когда хочется лечь в постель.

Это уже можно попробовать. 

Если это можно устроить сейчас, то да. 

Только тогда, когда бывают неприятности на работе. 

Если меня об этом сильно попросят. 

Могу часами, особенно в темноте. 

Мне это редко позволяет мое финансовое положение. 

От нечего делать могу, конечно! 

О, да! Это мне особенно здорово удается! 

Черт побери! Как вы угадали. 

В принципе нет, но как исключение - да. 

Только по праздникам. 

Когда я пьян(а), а пьян(а) я всегда. 

Только вдали от своего(своей) возлюбленного(ой). 

Это я скажу вечером, когда назначу свидание. 

Даже одна мысль об этом приводит меня в экстаз. 

Только ночью. 

Только за приличную оплату. 

А за это мне дадут опохмелиться? 

Это так естественно. 

Всегда, когда прикажет совесть. 

Но что-то ведь надо делать! 

Если нет другого выхода. 

Всегда, когда здорово выпью! 

Ну с кем не бывает!? 

Не могли бы вы задать более скромный вопрос? 

Все зависит от того, сколько и достаточно ли у меня мелочи. 

Если это не бьет по карману. 

Неужели я похож(а) на такого(ую)? 

Не помню, не знаю, не скажу – в детстве меня сильно уронили.

Это я вам скажу в кровати.

Спрошу у жены (мужа). 

Это лучшие минуты в моей жизни. 

Хоть всю ночь. 

По субботам это у меня - необходимость. 

Без пары рюмок я этого не могу сказать. 

Только по утрам с похмелья. 

Это давно уже мое самое большое желание. 

Моя скромность не позволяет мне отвечать на этот вопрос. 

Все зависит от обстановки. 

Безумно! С большим удовольствием. 

Да, только в рамках приличия. 

Конечно, без этого нельзя обойтись. 

Это главная цель моей жизни. 

Просто терпеть не могу. 

Никогда не откажусь от такой возможности. 

В наше время это - не грех. 

Почему бы и нет, если можно и нет страха. 

Еще бы, я способен на все. 

Это часто случается со мной в гостях. 

Только в компании. 

Не всегда, но часто. 

Да, если есть необходимость. 

Случается всякое, ведь я тоже человек. 

Нет, я слишком хорошо воспитан. 

Только тогда, когда проснусь в чужой постели.

Вы даже не можете себе представить. 

Если потом не будет крупных неприятностей. 

Только когда мне это выгодно. 

Мечтаю каждый раз после обеда! 

Не будем наивны, и не надо задавать таких вопросов, на которые трудно искренне ответить. 

Сегодня мне не хочется говорить об этом. 

В принципе, да, хотя это будет очень трудно. 

Только в отчаянии. 

К сожалению, нет – на это не хватает времени и денег.

Ну уж это, извините, роскошь! 

При дневном свете не особенно, но в темноте - с удовольствием.

Да,да и ещё раз да!

Мне нужно посоветоваться с мамой.

Только в особо праздничный день.

Я лучше поберегу своё здоровье.

Это мечта всей моей жизни.

Глупости не для меня.

Мне это понимать как предложение?

У меня в жизни другие принципы.

Прямо здесь и сейчас.

По гороскопу у меня сегодня трудный день.

Как говорят немцы: « Дас ист фантастиш!!!»

Я думаю,мне не хватит смелости.

Это так заманчиво!

От таких вопросов у меня начинается мигрень.

Сначала я посмотрю,как  Вы умеете мыть посуду.

Фи, да Вы оказывается такой (такая) же,как все.

А что потом?

В детстве меня этому не учили.

Ах, Вы проказник (проказница)!

Сначала я познакомлю Вас со своей бабушкой.

Как говорят французы: « Пуркуа па?» ( почему бы и нет)?

Да я скорее удавлюсь!

Это моё самое сокровенное желание.

У нас может не совпасть резус-фактор.

Я допускаю маленькие слабости.

Разве я похож(а) на идиота(ку)?

Только по вторникам с трёх до четырёх.

У меня другая ориентация.

Как-нибудь в следующий раз.

Как славно, что Вы первым(ой) заговорили на эту тему!

Я Вам отвечу по-японски : « Накоси выкуси!»

Ничто человеческое мне не чуждо.

А Вы не будете завтра сожалеть об этом?

Я ,как пионер-всегда готов(а)!

Данный вопрос решите через моего адвоката!

Это так феерично!

Ещё один такой вопрос, и я вызову милицию.

Я, что, похож(а) на папу Карло?

Ну я же не монах ( не монашка)!

Папа запрещает мне это делать.


Как говорят американцы: «О кей!»

Я не предполагал(а), что Вы настолько распущены!

Какой Вы шалунишка! (Какая Вы шалунья!)

За что мне такое наказанье?

Это именно то, что мне нужно!

Вам не стоило раскрывать перед всеми мои тайны.

Позже, сейчас для этого слишком светло.

Вы давно не были у психиатора?

О, это как наркотик!

Да, я уже достаточно пьян(а) для этого.

Вы пьяны, а я с пьяными не разговариваю!

Ну, это же аморально!

Конечно, иначе не интересно было бы жить!

Как можно задавать такие вопросы, не заплатив налоги?

Эта тема мне неприятна!

Спросонья и не такое бывает!

Каждый день и не по разу.

А я получу от этого удовольствие?

Сначала мне нужно подкрепиться.

И под пыткой не скажу!

Как говорят итальянцы: «Уно моменто».

Стыдно задавать такие вопросы, зная о моём семейном положении.

Ваш вопрос приводит меня в трепет!

Не сыпьте мне соль на рану.

Об этом поговорим без свидетелей.

А как на это посмотрит Ваша жена(Ваш муж)?

С Вами – хоть на край света!

А Вы тоже этого хотите?


Ну, что ж – копите деньги!

Я не строю воздушных замов.

Как говорили римляне: «Дум спиро спэро»(Пока живу,надеюсь).

Уйди, старушка, я в печали.

Ещё две рюмки – и я согласен(на).

 А я не пожалею об этом?

 За деньги я готов(а) на всё!

 Это не самая удачная Ваша шутка.

 Я запишу Вас на четверг.

 Что за навязчивая мысль, Вы случайно не маньяк?

 Я в восторге от подобной перспективы!

 Лучше обратитесь к моему другу (моей подруге).

 Как говорят в Одессе: «Шо я с этого буду иметь?»

 Где Вы воспитывались?

 Да, я тоже без комплексов.

 Вы бы сначала поинтересовались, сколько мне лет!

 Господи, а я не смел(а) и надеяться!

 Мы рассмотрим Ваш вопрос в пятницу на расширенном совете.

 Где ж ты раньше был(а)?

 Как удивительно, сейчас тоже самое хотел(а) спросить у Вас!

 А Вас не смущает, что у меня двое детей?

 Только  когда я еду в поезде на верхней полке.

 Как говорили латиняне: « О темпора, О морес» ( о времена, о нравы)!

 Моё финансовое положение не позволяет мне подобные эксперименты.

 Свой ответ я сообщу в письменном виде.

 В этом залог счастливой и полноценной жизни.

 Ну если только совсем чуть-чуть.

 А как на это посмотрят Ваши родители?

 О, как Вы не терпеливы!

 Вы в зеркало –то давно смотрелись?

 После такого вопроса Вы обязаны на мне жениться!

 Нет, нет и ещё раз нет!

 Что я Вам сделал(а) плохого?

  Поцелуй, скажу!

 Слепой сказал : «Побачим!»

 Даже не мечтайте об этом!

 Всегда,когда я здорово выпью.

 Не суй свой нос в чужой  вопрос.

 Не то, что бы «да», не то, что бы «нет».

 Мне это не позволяет финансовое положение.

 Это моё личное дело!

 К сожалению нет.


 Это спросите у более трезвого.

 Иногда можно и рискнуть.

 Только в безвыходном положении.

 Это зависит не от меня.

 Я сопротивляюсь.

 С кем не бывает.

 Только ночью.

 Не могли бы Вы задать более подходящий вопрос?

 Меня гораздо больше интересуют другие проблемы.

 Только если никто не видит.

  Возможно когда-нибудь по- пьянке.

 Прошу не ставить меня в неловкое положение.

 Не представляю жизни без этого!

 Ну, что то надо делать!

 Не могу сказать «да», но и «нет».

 К этому у меня развит вкус с детства.

 К сожалению только во снах.

 Не скажу.

 А разве не заметно?

 Само собой!

 Безусловно, если нечего делать.

 Не было и не будет.

 Об этом поговорим без свидетелей.

 Стыдно задавать такие вопросы, зная мой характер.

 Это самое приятное для меня!

 Только при плохом настроении.

 Конечно, и не раз.

 Бывает, но только ночью, когда не спится.

 Каждый день и не по разу.

 Всякий раз, когда ложусь в кровать.

 Приходилось страдать от этого.

 Только спросонья и в тапочках.

 Исключительно в ресторане.

 А Вам это надо?

 Только, когда напьюсь до зелёных чертей и оранжевых ящеров.

 Один раз в день позволяю себе это удовольствие.

 Было однажды.

 Когда в доме гости.

 Конечно, иначе не интересно было бы жить!

  Не без этого.

 Это моя тайна, не хочу, что бы об этом знали другие.

 Если рядом нет второй половины.

 Когда не видят мои близкие.

 Когда выгоняют из дома.

 Эта тема мне не приятна.

 Ночью под одеялом.

 Только в мыслях.

 Об этом я расскажу Вам в постели.

 Только после пятого стакана.

 Только за сто евро.

 А как же!

 Только в вытрезвителе пятками вверх.

 А с этого места я попрошу поподробнее.

 Нет, я однажды попробовал(а), но ничего не получилось.

  Только на грани отчаяния.

 Мы ведь не ангелы, всякое бывает!

 Кто же из нас не без греха?

 Ещё как!

 Это для меня истинное удовольствие!

 Только в минуты слабости.

 Я не способна ( не способен) на такую глупость!

 Это моя розовая мечта.

 Уж лучше я промолчу.

 Только в бане.

 Только в трезвом виде.

 Если на улице холодно.

 Ни в коем случае!

 Только в дни получки.

 В субботу это просто необходимо.

 Только в доме отдыха или на курорте.

 Если у Вас есть деньги.

 Когда поэтическое настроение.

 Это бы мне не помешало.

 Об этом вслух не говорят!

----------


## viki

Сценка «душ»(для юбилея мужчины).
Сначала говорю, что жизнь каждого человека проходит через период младенчества и предлагаю юбиляру вспомнить это чудное время. Затем жена юбиляра одевает его в  младенца(чепчик, слюнявчик, памперс, соска.) и т. д . Далее я предлагаю помыть новорожденного и объявляю, что мне нужна будет помощь зала. Стелю на пол покрывало и выбираю из зала двух человек(мужчин ), прошу их сесть на покрывало лицом друг к другу и раздвинуть ноги так, чтобы их стопы соприкасались -это у нас ванна. Вытягиваю высокую женщину или девушку с пышными формами, прошу встать ее позади одного из участников ,которые изображают ванну. Она должна поднять руки в верх, соединив кисти и слегка их согнуть -это душ. Затем выбираю из гостей крепенького мужчину и прошу встать рядом с ванной -это вешалка. Потом выбираю девушку по миниатюрней и прошу мужчину-вешалку повесить ее на плечо-это полотенце.И наконец выбираю еще одну участницу-это мочалка(она присаживается на ногу одного из мужчин, которые изображают ванну)   Ну вот все  готово  для принятия душа. Подвожу юбиляра к ванной ,он встает между ног участников(заходит в ванну).Далее я прошу открыть душ(показываю ему ,что он должен покрутить  в районе груди девушки-душа, так, как будто он открывает кран).Девушка начинает издавать звуки льющейся воды. Тут –же мочалка встает и начинает тереться спиной об юбиляра.Юбиляр закрывает кран(тем-же  способом),выходит  из ванной,  берет с плеча вешалки, девушку- полотенце и как –бы вытирается, а затем «вешает»обратно. Аплодисменты. По ходу сценки я все действия комментирую в шутливой форме. Не знаю понятно ли  объяснила, если что спрашивайте.

----------


## optimistka17

> комментирую в шутливой форме.


смело..
 не знаю,рискну ли я проводить что-то подобное...

----------


## solist64

> выбираю еще одну участницу-это мочалка


Вы так ее и называете и все еще живы? Или вы просто это где-то прочитали?

----------


## Буча

> Вы так ее и называете и все еще живы? Или вы просто это где-то прочитали?


Сценка прикольная, но думаю ее не в каждой компании проведешь, а лучше для своих, я ее и отправлю в папочку "Чисто для своих", (даже знаю уже где опробую...)есть у меня такая, туда собираю такие вещи. Хотя бывают и небольшие юбилеи где все свои в доску и без комплексов...

----------


## shoymama

Ой, не хотела бы я быть мочалкой!... Да и полотенцем тоже. Действительно, чисто для своих в узкой компании.  Только я и в своей бы компании на мочалку обиделась. :Aga: 

Если уж так хочется почудить, посадите рядом с собой на стул "сурдопереводчика" и расскажите стихотворение "Узник". Только сначала надо ему хотя бы примерно показать, как можно перевести слова. У меня этот номер - из разряда выручалок. Еще лучше, когда человек читает, а показываете Вы. (Ну, или текст ему дать с буквами покрупнее на всякий случай). После этой пантомимы у меня все лежат.

----------


## optimistka17

> расскажите стихотворение "Узник".


  Сказав *А*, говори и *Б* А текст где этого самого *"Узника?"*
 Или это из классики,- сижу за решёткой в темнице сырой?:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Оно, родимое! Только попробуй показать каждое слово. Тогда действительно смешно.

----------


## optimistka17

> попробуй показать каждое слово


 А не долго?
 И сколько по продолжительности текст? Куплет, два?

----------


## shoymama

Увесь!!!

----------


## optimistka17

Оль! Как думаешь, а такую вещицу инсценировать можно?

Она и он... 
Сюжет так прост, 
И все, как – будто, не всерьез. 
Он подошел, за руку взял, 
Потом ее поцеловал. 
Она отдалась чувствам 
И...одна осталась, без любви. 
И день за ночью, ночь за днем, 
Все плакала она о нем. 
Она так больше не могла, 
И к той другой скорей пошла. 
Ее спросила: "Любишь или нет? 
Быстрей скажи, дай мне ответ!" 
И та сказала: "Да, он душка, 
С ним весело и хорошо, 
Но не люблю совсем его!" 
"Оставь его, я умоляю! 
Ты не играйся больше с ним. 
Пусть станет он навек моим!" 
"Он мне не нужен, пусть идет 
К тому, кто любит его, ждет!" 
И он пришел, за руку взял, 
Опять ее поцеловал. 
Опять по кругу все пошло: 
Он уходил и возвращался, 
Она ждала своего счастья, 
Чтоб снова с ним на миг побыть, 
Поцеловать и отпустить. 
Но больше быть так не могло, 
В который раз по кругу шло. 
Когда он снова к ней пришел, 
То к сердцу ключ не подошел. 
Мораль сей басни такова: 
Как не любила бы она, 
Как бы ни плакала, ждала 
Любовь к нему сама прошла. 
Ведь он ее не оценил, 
А лишь использовать решил. 
Так пусть останется один, 
Она не будет больше с ним!

----------


## shoymama

Думаю, что не очень. Тут важен момент узнаваемысти. Или репетировать долго придется. Лучше инсценировать знакомое стихотворение или песню, где все слова известны. Вот попробуй "Я куплю тебе дом" перед зеркалом погонять. Что получится? Я давно песенку подбираю. Пока ничего не выбрала, чтоб самой нравилось. Может, попробовать песню Яшки цыгана (Выкраду вместе с забором)?

----------


## Irisska

> Да несколько страниц назад описывался конкурс "Самая эротичная"(или типа того) - суть в том, что там нужно на бокал с сильногазированным напитком надеть презерватив, и покачивая бокал, ждать, у кого раньше сей предмет надуется.


Проводила этот конкурс с презервативом на день рождении друга.
Вызвала несколько мужчин, среди них был и именинник. 
Сказала немного о мужской силе, попросила продемострировать свои мускулы, потом завязала всем глаза, в руки дала стакан с минералкой, на который надет презерватив (мужики естественно об этом не знают). 
Задача: доказать свою мужскую мощь и вытрести из минералки все газы... 
Естественно в процессе всего это презерватив поднимается... 
Словами это не описать. Особенно, смешно смотреть на мужчин, с таким усердием трясущих  стакан, и у них ничего не поднимается...

----------


## viki

> смело..
>  не знаю,рискну ли я проводить что-то подобное..


Людмила ,я вас понимаю. Когда  в первый раз  проводила эту сценку, очень боялась, но увидев реакцию публики ,поняла что это стоило того. Смеялись все до упаду и потом еще долго не могли прийти  в чувство.




> Вы так ее и называете и все еще живы? Или вы просто это где-то прочитали?


Сергей, ну конечно же слово мочалка ,я не произношу, а заменяю словом вихоточка(это я написала, чтобы понятней было),при этом комментирую ,что на эту роль  приглашаю самую красивую и обаятельную участницу. Ну, а если все же вихотка и мочалка не по душе, то можно и пропустить этот момент.




> Ой, не хотела бы я быть мочалкой!... Да и полотенцем тоже. Действительно, чисто для своих в узкой компании.  Только я и в своей бы компании на мочалку обиделась.


Ольга, ну а почему бы и нет, что здесь  такого, если мужчина возьмет женщину на руки и повесит на плечо, ведь мы проводим сказки ,в которых есть конь и наездница.(никто не разу не обижался




> Сценка прикольная, но думаю ее не в каждой компании проведешь, а лучше для своих, я ее и отправлю в папочку "Чисто для своих", (даже знаю уже где опробую...


Ирина, конечно опробуйте. Можно даже применить муз.нарезки. Когда я прошу включить душ, диджей включает звук льющейся воды,когда вихотка эротично трется об юбиляра-звук трения или эротичная мелодия,ну а в конце фраза «С легким паром»,ее он нарезал из песни группы Триплекс-«С легким паром»
Успех сценки во многом  зависит от комментариев и фантазии ведущего.Удачи.

----------


## optimistka17

> Людмила ,я вас понимаю. Когда в первый раз проводила эту сценку, очень боялась, но увидев реакцию публики ,поняла что это стоило того. Смеялись все до упаду и потом еще долго не могли прийти в чувство.


 Ирочка, меня многое смущает. Не только мочалка- вихоточка.. Кстати,слово вихоточка для меня - незнакомое...
 А ванная? Расположение участников?
Может быть, если бы увидела на видео, то проще бы приняла....

----------


## Моняша

Можно играть за столом, а можно и нет. Музыкальная игра: Объявляем, что вся музыка подобранная для праздника исчезла и теперь необходимо её восстановить. Делим на команды участников. Необходимо восстановить один куплет известной песни по последним четырём словам из куплета. Можно сделать карточки, которые вытягивают сами команды, на которых и написано всего четыре последних слова из песни. Варианты заданий- куплетов:
Весь покрытый зеленью, абсолютно весь,
Остров невезения в океане есть,
Остров невезения в океане есть,
Весь покрытой зеленью, абсолютно весь.

Жил да был чёрный кот за углом,
И кота ненавидел весь дом.
Только песня совсем не о том,
Как не ладили люди с котом.

Изгиб гитары жёлтой
Ты обнимаешь нежно,
Струна осколком эха
Пронзит тугую высь…
После того как команда угадывает песню, они должны всей командой немного её пропеть, только тогда им засчитывается призовой балл. Подборка песен зависит от возраста приглашённых гостей.

----------


## viki

> Может быть, если бы увидела на видео, то проще бы приняла....


Людмила,к сожалению видео этого конкурса у меня нет,так как на юбилей практически никто не заказывает видеоператоров,но муз.сопровождением могу поделиться.

Шум душа, шум трения, фраза "С легким паром"files.mail.ru/C84LXH

----------


## shoymama

*Моняша*,
Привет, пропажа! Чё долго не появлялась?

----------


## Irisska

> Шум душа, шум трения, фраза "С легким паром


Спасибо. Только мне кажется, надо немного нарастить длительность. 
А то как-то быстро звучит.

----------


## Katjatja

> Можно играть за столом, а можно и нет. Музыкальная игра: Объявляем, что вся музыка подобранная для праздника исчезла и теперь необходимо её восстановить. Делим на команды участников. Необходимо восстановить один куплет известной песни по последним четырём словам из куплета. Можно сделать карточки, которые вытягивают сами команды, на которых и написано всего четыре последних слова из песни. Варианты заданий- куплетов:
> Весь покрытый зеленью, абсолютно весь,
> Остров невезения в океане есть,
> Остров невезения в океане есть,
> Весь покрытой зеленью, абсолютно весь.
> 
> Жил да был чёрный кот за углом,
> И кота ненавидел весь дом.
> Только песня совсем не о том,
> ...


можно я продолжу?  в зависимости от количества человек на свадьбе. 2 -3 команды. соответственно 2-3 песни. распечатываешь каждое слово на отдельном листке и в разнобой раздаешь. задача собраться в нужную группу. и исполнение означенной песни. плавно можно перейти к любой командной игре (люди уже поделены).

----------


## КартинкаИр

Я это уже несколько раз проводила за столом, как в своем коллективе где к сожалению всего 2 мужчины, пару раз на юбелее и на семенаре во время фуршета.
Не помню кто выставлял (Огромное спасибо  :Ok: ) но проходит очень интересно и всегда после этого просят текст.
Я делаю фразы на карточках разноцветных и раздаю.
Скажите, дамы.
Ведущий раздает слова всем участницам в нарядах определенного цвета либо добавляет реквизит необходимого цвета (н-р цветок на ободке). Ведущий читает текст. Женщины, произносят свою фразу: в зеленом - "Более менее", в белом - "По барабану", в бежевом - "Я промолчу", в красном - "Нет их, жду напрасно", в желтом - "Размечтайтесь!", в сером- "Ну прямо!", в пестром - "Супер просто!", в синем - "Мне их мало!", в черном- "Да, бес*****!". Любой мужчина при обращении Ведущего отвечает: "Все пустяки, давайте выпьем!"

Скажите, дамы, ведь недаром, 
Любви объятое пожаром,
Нас комплиментом, как нектаром,
Спешит наперебой
Порадовать мужское племя,
Особо в мартовское время?
А потому вопрос по теме:
Ну как вам наш плейбой?
Дама в зеленом, ваше мнение?
Как вам мужчины?...Более менее
Ответьте нам и в белом дама:
Вам пол мужской...По барабану
И даму в беж спросить хочу:
Поклонник есть?...Я промолчу
Тогда скажите, дама в красном:
Как они?...Нет их, жду напрасно
Что ж, в желтом дама, подключайтесь:
Есть супермены?...Размечтайтесь
Хочет воскликнуть в сером дама:
Все мужини - орлы! ...Ну прямо
Скажите ж вы, дама в пестром:
Как у вас с этим?...Супер просто
А дама в синем что кивала?
Достойные есть?...Мне их мало
Итог подводит дама в черном:
"Полковники" есть?...Да, бес*****
Мужчина! Лучше вы скажите!...Все пустяки, давайте выпьем!
Единства нет во мнении, значит,
Пора проверить всех на алчность.
Что подсознание ваше прячет,
Мы уточним сейчас.
Довольны ль вы своей зарплатой
Или хотите гору злата
Да мужичка, чтоб был богатый,-
Все выясним у вас.
Скажите прямо, дама в красном:
Есто деньги? ...Нет их, жду напрасно
Вам возражает в сером дама:
Счастье не в деньгах, так?...Ну прямо!
Знает прекрасно дама в пестром,
Как накопить их?...Супер просто!
А дама в синем намекала
Про спонсоров что?...Мне их мало!
Тогда пусть скажет дама в черном:
Нужна заначка? ...Да, бес*****!
Что ж, дама в желтом, признавайтесь:
Взаймы даете?...Размечтайтесь
Дама в зеленом, ваше мнение?
Как ваш бюджетик?...Более менее
Скажет пускай и в белом дама:
Хватает вам?...По барабану
И даму в беж спросить хочу:
Зарплпта как?...Я промолчу
Мужчина! А у вас, скажите?...Все пустяки, давайте выпьем!
Скажите, дамы, ведь не зря мы
Хотим иметь мужчин с деньгами,
Чтоб не иметь проблем с долгами,
Но как тогда любовь?
Расчет в хозяйстве явно нужен.
Какой же из страстей мы служим?
С хмедьной любовью, с сексом дружим? 
Спрошу я всех вас вновь.
Пускай смеется дама в пестром,
У ней все с этим...Супер просто
Знаю, воскликнет в белом дама:
Все это ей...По барабану!
И точно знаю, в сером дама
Скажет: ей ни к чему это...Ну прямо!
Ну, дама в желтом, не стесняйтесь,
Признайтесь всем нам...Размечтайтесь
Тогда ответит дама в красном:
Есть чувства?...Нет их, жду напрасно!
Дама в зеленом, ваше мнение?
Как у вас с этим?...Более менее
И даму в беж спросить хочу:
Вам нужен флирт?...Я промолчу
Блестят глаза у дамы в черном.
Она знаток, так?...Да, бес*****!
А дама в синем что вздыхала?
У вас проблемы?...Мне их мало!
Мужчина, на все это глядя,
Ответственно скажи-ка, дядя, 
Недаром женщин милых ради
Звенят то тут, то там
Бокалы, доверху налиты?
Мужчина! Как там, повторите?...Все пустяки, давайте выпьем!
За вас! За милых дам!
Да, есть мужчины в наше время - 
Достойное, лихое племя,
Умны не по годам!
С капризами подруг не споря,
За слабый пол они пьют стоя,
За несравненных дам!

----------


## Моняша

*shoymama*,
 Здравствуйте мои дорогиефорумчане! Вот минутка была свободная я и решила хорошь наглеть и кое чего закинула. А так появлюсь плотно только к октябрю. Сейчас готовлю свадьбу для подруги, у неё свадьба 26 сентября. Итолько на прошлой недели её осенило что она должна проходить под темой Премьера фильма "Ирина и Андрей борисовы". Вот просила о помощи в новой доске, так никто не откликнулся, наверное не там написала. Но вот списалась с Курицей и она меня направляла и помогала. Спасибо Танюша!!! Плюс к этому ребёнок не в садике а со мной. А я ведь одна у него. Ещё тим билдинг на носу в виде Зарницы и ещё нужен вариант соревнований прикольных для бассейна. И ктому же 15 сентября лечу с моим малышом в Египет. Да и так суботние свадьбы. Поэтому кручусь как могу. Если у кого есть идеи по свадьбе - кино, буду благодарна! Когда его наконец-то допишу обязательно выставлю! Я так по вам скучаю!!!:frown: Это наверно уже зависимость!:wink: Оля кстати я всё пыталась, пыталась Вашу карусель скачать, ничего не получается, может закините мне на почту, буду очень благодарна!!! :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

Послала, встречай! И давай на "ты". :Aga:

----------


## Моняша

> Послала, встречай! И давай на "ты".


Уже получила и уже отписалаь Спасибо!!! :flower:  А насчёт на Ты без проблем, мне так даже проще общаться! :br:

----------


## shoymama

*Моняша*,
Еще разок сбегай на почту, я тебе их несклеенными послала

----------


## Раюшка

*viki*,
 Ирочка, спасибо за "Душ", поняла, это, как сказала Буча, действительно далеко не для всякой компании, а для свойской и без комплексов.
Единственное, чего не пойму - зачем юбиляра переодевать в малыша, если, в окончательном итоге, он заходит в ванну, открывает краны, моется сам.... вытирается....:biggrin: Это дитя-индиго?:biggrin: Акселерация?

----------


## viki

> зачем юбиляра переодевать в малыша, если, в окончательном итоге, он заходит в ванну


Раюшка,я и сама не знаю,зачем переодеваю,наверное потому,что мне больше нравиться,когда юбиляр принимает душ в этом образе.
Я только попыталась выложить наработку,а остальное все зависит от вашей фантазии(можно,что-то убрать,что-то добавить и т.д).Буду  рада если кто-то проведет эту сценку и отпишется в отчетах.
Всех люблю и целую.

----------


## Кубаночка

> *shoymama*,
>  Сейчас готовлю свадьбу для подруги, у неё свадьба 26 сентября. Итолько на прошлой недели её осенило что она должна проходить под темой Премьера фильма "Ирина и Андрей борисовы".  Если у кого есть идеи по свадьбе - кино, буду благодарна! Когда его наконец-то допишу обязательно выставлю! Я так по вам скучаю!!!:frown: Это наверно уже зависимость!:wink: Оля кстати я всё пыталась, пыталась Вашу карусель скачать, ничего не получается, может закините мне на почту, буду очень благодарна!!!


Почему-то сразу пришла мысль в голову, что на встрече молодых в ресторане вместо перерезаемой красной ленты на входе должна быть хлопушка, которую используют на съёмках фильма.  Только большая, как ватман или больше. С их новой фамилией. И обыграть так, что повторных дублей не будет, т к фильм документальный:tongue:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Фраза что-то типа "Кадр первый, дубль единственный, камера, мотор!" :Aga:

----------


## Моняша

> Почему-то сразу пришла мысль в голову, что на встрече молодых в ресторане вместо перерезаемой красной ленты на входе должна быть хлопушка, которую используют на съёмках фильма.  Только большая, как ватман или больше. С их новой фамилией. И обыграть так, что повторных дублей не будет, т к фильм документальный:tongue:
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> Фраза что-то типа "Кадр первый, дубль единственный, камера, мотор!"


Спасибо Кубаночка! А я то думаю чего не хватает? Будет и звёздная голивудская дорожка, и програмка свадьбы в виде билета в кино раздоваться и в зале напротив каждого стула будет стоять стаканчик от попкорна на котором написан ряд место и Ф.И.О. гостя. Слова будут предоставлятся как номинантам, сценаристам, режиссёрам и т.д., а конкурсы будем, как кастинги проводить. Будет Лав стори, конкурс с проектором, свадебный репортаж. Если есть идеи по наполнению программы, буду бескрайне благодарна. Может конкурсы интересные  подскажите, которые к теме можно привязать или просто пофантазируйте??? :Oj:

----------


## Кубаночка

Ну и пригласительные пусть типа билетов в кино сделают, а на контрольной ленте номерки написать и чего-нибудь по ходу этим номеркам номинировать

----------


## серпантинм

Привет, форумчане. В этом сезоне у меня хорошо идет конкурс " Модели и модельеры ". На любой взрослый праздник, меняю только привязку. Если свадьба, то приглашаю поучаствовать 3 пары, которые открывают 3 свадебных модельных агенства. Женщины- модельеры, мужчины- модели. Знакомлю зал с ними /придумываем названия и т,д,/, затем раздаю каждой паре семейные трусы и под веселую музыку пританцовывая, они надевают их на мужчин. Затем задаю вопрос залу:" В чем ,мы женщины, в самых смелых и ярких снах хотим видеть мужчин?". Конечно же не в семейках, а в стрингах.Дальше раздаю ножницы и под веселенькую музыку модельеры /женщины / начинают свою работу.Кульминацией игры всегда является показ мод- устриваем дефиле каждой модели отдельно под эротическую музыку /для каждого свою/. Всегда говорю , что эта часть конкурса - подарок для всех присутствующих женщин. Часто со стриптизом, ведь каждая модель продемонтрировав изделие своего дома моды, еще и красиво должен их снять. Бывали случаи продавали стринги с молотка.

----------


## Моняша

> Ну и пригласительные пусть типа билетов в кино сделают, а на контрольной ленте номерки написать и чего-нибудь по ходу этим номеркам номинировать


Так они это уже и сделали, а потом меня в известность и перед фактом поставили!

----------


## solist64

*Моняша*,
 На встрече можно попробовать какие-то кинопробы-испытания, обязательно с хлопушкой(это класс вообще)!

----------


## Irisska

> Привет, форумчане. В этом сезоне у меня хорошо идет конкурс " Модели и модельеры ". На любой взрослый праздник, меняю только привязку. Если свадьба, то приглашаю поучаствовать 3 пары, которые открывают 3 свадебных модельных агенства. Женщины- модельеры, мужчины- модели. Знакомлю зал с ними /придумываем названия и т,д,/, затем раздаю каждой паре семейные трусы и под веселую музыку пританцовывая, они надевают их на мужчин. Затем задаю вопрос залу:" В чем ,мы женщины, в самых смелых и ярких снах хотим видеть мужчин?". Конечно же не в семейках, а в стрингах.Дальше раздаю ножницы и под веселенькую музыку модельеры /женщины / начинают свою работу.Кульминацией игры всегда является показ мод- устриваем дефиле каждой модели отдельно под эротическую музыку /для каждого свою/. Всегда говорю , что эта часть конкурса - подарок для всех присутствующих женщин. Часто со стриптизом, ведь каждая модель продемонтрировав изделие своего дома моды, еще и красиво должен их снять. Бывали случаи продавали стринги с молотка.


Классный конкурс! Обязательно проведу на вечере отдыха. Спасибо! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Конкурсы для тесной компании: 
 - среди мужчин - на самые волосатые подмышки (бррр, проводили среди друзей.. ну оччень смешно)
- на самый пухлый  живот (среди мужчин и среди жденщин. Попадаются же такие - без комплексов)
-  на самое большее количество татуировок на теле
- самое большее количество пирсинга на теле (кстати, среди молодежи идет на "Ура")

Может у кого еще есть подобные конкурсы?

ААА. еще один конкурс проводили, он хоть и старый, но концовка прикольная.
Задача съесть по три яблока на скорость.
Все едят, стараются, давятся... и вот он-победитель, с горя-пополам съевший все три яблока. 
Ведуший не останавливает игру, а дает доесть всем участникам. 
И в конце, когда уже все все всъели, ведущий объявляет, что победитель должен (не люблю это слово) съесть все огрызки, которые остались с яблок всех участников.
Все ржут...

----------


## Кубаночка

> - среди мужчин - на самые волосатые подмышки


даже читать неприятно, а уж проводить... :eek:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Конкурсы для тесной компании: 
> - среди мужчин - на самые волосатые подмышки (бррр, проводили среди друзей.. ну оччень смешно)
> - на самый пухлый живот (среди мужчин и среди жденщин. Попадаются же такие - без комплексов)
> - на самое большее количество татуировок на теле
> - самое большее количество пирсинга на теле (кстати, среди молодежи идет на "Ура")
> 
> Может у кого еще есть подобные конкурсы?
> 
> ААА. еще один конкурс проводили, он хоть и старый, но концовка прикольная.
> ...


 :Jopa:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Конкурсы для тесной компании: 
> - среди мужчин - на самые волосатые подмышки (бррр, проводили среди друзей.. ну оччень смешно)
> - на самый пухлый живот (среди мужчин и среди жденщин. Попадаются же такие - без комплексов)
> - на самое большее количество татуировок на теле
> - самое большее количество пирсинга на теле (кстати, среди молодежи идет на "Ура")


 :Vah: ТЮ!!!!
Да лана вам!
Отстендапить и все дела!
- на самого лысого мышА...или на самую лучшую овцу..ведь с паршивой тока шерсти КЛОК, а тут вся растительность...пала под рукой газонокосильщика...или кто коровий любимчик в бычий год (типа кого корова больше всего в этом году ..обЛИЗАЛА!) 
- на самую трудовую мозоль
- на мужчинку- сплошную картинку
- на мечту металлоискателя...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> съесть все огрызки, которые остались с яблок всех участников.


 А вот это уже сверкрутизна!!!
Хорошо ещё не просят ...после съеденного посадить в горшочек и полить водичкой для удобряемости!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

*Irisska*, а вы вот это на полном серьёзе писАли???




> Конкурсы для тесной компании:
> - среди мужчин - на самые волосатые подмышки (бррр, проводили среди друзей.. ну оччень смешно)
> - на самый пухлый живот (среди мужчин и среди жденщин. Попадаются же такие - без комплексов)
> - на самое большее количество татуировок на теле
> - самое большее количество пирсинга на теле (кстати, среди молодежи идет на "Ура")
> 
> Может у кого еще есть подобные конкурсы?
> 
> ААА. еще один конкурс проводили, он хоть и старый, но концовка прикольная.
> ...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> самое большее количество пирсинга на теле (кстати, среди молодежи идет на "Ура")


тока что мысля прибежала - на самого магнитного прилипалу...мистер- или мисс решето....мистре-дИрокол- это для оосень узкой кУмпании

----------


## Irisska

Так я и говорю - в тесной компании, среди людей, которых знаешь (друзья, любовники, мужья, просто парни с твоего двора) и, готовых просто поприкалываться. (Нее, смешно, на самом деле)

Вообще, народ у нас какой-то озлобленный. 
Как-то проводила конкурс на проводы зимы, так в мешок на стобе  мы положили связку сосисок (в мешок, конечно просто бумажку кладем, сосисок было килограмм этак 5), так парень, который их снял, готов был нас ими задушить.

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*



> тока что мысля прибежала - на самого магнитного прилипалу...мистер- или мисс решето


А это тоже насчет пирсинга, да?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Irisska, а вы вот это на полном серьёзе писАли???


Да. сама лично видела, и скажу я вам - очень весело. 
Про подмышки и живот - это проводилось на природе, у берега моря. 
Сами понимаете, люди раздеты, ну как ни совершить, что-нибудь с ними? 
Я, не могу устоять...:wink:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Друзья, а высегда такие серьезные? 
Я надеюсь, только притворяетесь.Мда.. с юмором туго... :Vah:

----------


## Dj_Sharik

:biggrin:*Irisska*,:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

Да,я сейчас подумала и правда,на берегу озера просто как развлекалка могла бы и понравиться эта незатейливая игра.Люди в подпитии классно бы порезвились.Можно ещё добавить - самый эротичный купальник,у кого самый открытый,например.Прикиньте это на "тамадею",мне кажется,поприкалывались бы...
Просто опять рубим с плеча...

----------


## ЖасМи

> Друзья, а высегда такие серьезные? 
> Я надеюсь, только притворяетесь.Мда.. с юмором туго...





> Может у кого еще есть подобные конкурсы?


С юмором - в порядке, Людмил! И подобных игрищ до фига с хвостиком! для этого не ум, а сексуальную недостаточность и извращённость надо...Даже покруче есть! Для пляжа надо да?
Для разминки:
- чья сигарета сама быстрей выкурится,
- из мокрого песка парам на скорость слепить ребёнка. Кто победил - там у парня ОН больше (смеху будеееет)
- у кого из пар больше родинок на двоих. За каждую родинку 1 балл, на пикатных местах +5 баллов, с демонстрацией +20 баллов. 

Если вас, как ведущую после этих конкурсов ещё не убили, то можем продолжать.

Для девушек 
- "Королева бюста" - разместить как можно больше теннисных шариков в своём бюсте.
- "Мисс эРОТИК" - откусить как можно больше от огурца, банана, круче - кукурузы.
Для крутых пацанов:
- сначала из положения стоя сливками нарисовать на теле девушки какой-то рисунок, потом это художество слизать.

Вы ещё живы? Тогда это та компания, которая сможет справиться с финалом:

Для пацанов - "Фонтан победы"... короче пописать на дальность...
Для девчат - "Красная шапочка" - на девушек одеваете коротенюсенькие юбочки, все в трусиках, одна без трусиков. Разбрасываете на пляже цветочки. Девушки должны собрать как можно больше цветочков в свои корзиночки так, чтобы пацаны не увидели какого цвета у них трусики. Кого разоблачили, тот выбывает из игры. 

Люда, с Вашим чувством юмора эти игры просто клад! Рада, если смогла Вам помочь. 
Если круче надо игры, то тогда это не сюда. Тогда прямая дорога  к сексологу... или к партнёру по кровати.

Надеюсь, кто меня знает, правильно поймёт это сообщение 

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
*Моняша*,
Наташа, у меня для тебя есть один эксклюзивчик. Как такового материала там немного, а идей куча! Вот начало:

Сценарий сумасшедшей свадьбы 
Идея: все свадебное торжество с выездом в Сочи – на самом деле съемки семейной комедии. Соответственно ресторан – это съемочная площадка. Господин Минаев – режиссер. Вы – главные действующие лица, а гости – актеры первого плана и эпизодов. 

Короче, стучись в Скайп или пиши в личку.

----------


## Кубаночка

В копилку "По секрету вам скажу", добавляла зятю-пожарному к юбилею, может кому-нибудь пригодится....
ПО секрету вам скажу
Я с пожарными дружу
Завтра трубы загорятся
Сам я их не потушу.
---------------------
По секрету вам скажу
Не по-детски торможу.
И зачем все здесь собрались
Я ума не приложу...
----------------
по секрету вам скажу
Я в ГИБДД служу,
И на первом перекрёстке
Завтра с вас я удержу.

----------


## Гипотенуза

*Разминка.*
Мы все ели да кусали - зубки белые устали,
Пусть на несколько минут наши зубки отдохнут.
Для разминки нашей нужно повторять движенья дружно.
Ты,..........., не плошай, слушай и изображай:
(вед. вызывает чел-ка, чье имя названо. Гость изображает все, что говорит вед.)
"Шел козленок по дорожке
Кудри кольцами да рожки,
Он замерз и весь дрожал,
А во рту цветок держал.
(дать искусственный цветок тому, кто изображает)
Он лазами сильно злопал и ногами громко топал..
Было страшно, было туго,
Тут козленок встретил друга.
(вед.вызывает еще человека)
Шли козлята по дорожке, кудри кольцами да рожки.
Они глазами сильно хлопали и ногами громко топали.
Было страшно, было туго,
Тут им встретилась подруга..
(вед.вызывает гостью, теперь втроем изображают..)
Шли козлята по дорожке, кудри кольцами да рожки.
Они глазами сильно хлопали и ногами громко топали....
Хорошо теперь козлятам - славным маленьким ребятам!
Им за все похлопать надо - был один, а стало стадо!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> *Разминка.*
> Мы все ели да кусали - зубки белые устали,
> Пусть на несколько минут наши зубки отдохнут.
> Для разминки нашей нужно повторять движенья дружно.
> Ты,..........., не плошай, слушай и изображай:
> (вед. вызывает чел-ка, чье имя названо. Гость изображает все, что говорит вед.)
> "Шел козленок по дорожке
> Кудри кольцами да рожки,
> Он замерз и весь дрожал,
> ...


Простите за опечатки, торопилась...(...Он Глазами сильно Хлопал...) :Tu:

----------


## shoymama

*Irisska*,

[img]http://s6.******info/84ea200900f83e6d1b120f0614a6c805.gif[/img]   У меня тоже с юмором все в порядке. Но для меня такие конкурсы - фигня и пошлятина. На ссылку , что они для определенной компании я отвечу: с ТАКИМИ кампаниями я работать не стану. Могу себе позволить.

----------


## shoymama

> "Фонтан победы"...



 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Жан, убила. Ржу весь день!!!!!!!!!!

"Фонтан победы"... над разумом:biggrin::biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Жан, убила. Ржу весь день!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "Фонтан победы"... над разумом


Оля, а кстати... уже без приколов. Эти игрища и слизала с тусовок байкеров, на полном серьёзе  :Aga:  Помнишь, я как-то писАла в Доске, что летом попросили организовать байкерскую свадьбу, я ж любопытная до нового материала. О! Она как раз сёдня! (Для критика - так всегда пишу "для своих", правильно - СЕГОДНЯ, знаю :tongue:) Почему я дома, а не там? Да потому что когда я этот турнир показала жениху - реакция была - КРУТО! А вот невеста чуть было от свадьбы не отказалась... Порешили - в Пикалёво тихо посидеть с родителями, а через неделю будет Байк-шоу в Киришах, там и будут веселиться. :biggrin: Моя доча поедет туда, потом спрошу - как всё прошло...

----------


## Olga_KON

Может именно такие вопросы были, то тогда прошу прощения. Столько материала, что не уследить.

В емкость (например, шапку) кладут заранее подготовленные вопросы, в другую – ответы. Выбирается участник, с которого начинается игра. Первый участник выбирает второго, которому будет адресован вопрос. 

ВОПРОСЫ:


Часто ли вы врете своему начальнику?
Скажите, вы всегда такой нахальный?
Скажите, вы на все готовы?
Всегда ли вы говорите неправду?
Часто ли вы ковыряете в носу?
Часто ли вы напиваетесь до беспамятства?
Часто ли вы любуетесь своим отражением?
Часто ли вас мучают эротические кошмары?
Часто ли вы обнаруживаете незнакомца в своей постели?
Часто ли вы изменяете своей(ему) жене(мужу)?
Согласились бы вы провести со мной вечер?
Скажите, ваше сердце свободно?
Часто ли вы посещаете *****-сайты?
Часто ли вы бываете в гей-клубе?
Приходилось ли вам прятаться в шкафу?
Вы считаете меня легкомысленным(ой)?
Часто ли вам случалось падать с кровати?
Часто ли вам приходилось отказывать женщине(мужчине)?
Вы согласитесь пообедать со мной?
Часто ли ваш(а) муж(жена) застает вас с любовником(любовницей)?
Часто ли вы поете во время секса?
Часто ли забиваете гвозди своим мобильным телефоном?
Часто ли вы ночуете вне дома?
Вы всегда так много болтаете?
Вы всегда краснеете, когда я к вам обращаюсь?
Часто ли вы примеряете кружевное белье?
Способны ли вы покупать любовь за деньги?
Пробовали ли вы соблазнить чужого мужчину?
Часто ли вы подвержены страстям?
Вы скрываете свою ориентацию?
Часто ли вы выходите из себя?
Часто ли вы посещаете нудистский пляж?
Хотите ли вы добиться благосклонности женатого мужчины (замужней женщины)?
Скажите, вы часто так много едите?
Часто ли вы теряете свое нижнее белье?
Любите ли вы по понедельникам соленые огурцы?
Часто ли вы занимаетесь сексом в общественных местах?
Вы часто моетесь в ванной?
Как вы относитесь к стриптизу?
Часто ли вы делаете депиляцию?
Имеете ли вы привычку обещать ему (ей) больше, чем это в ваших возможностях?
Что бы вы сказали, если бы я вас тут же поцеловал(а)?
Вы хотите остаться со мной наедине?
Часто ли вы плачете над мексиканскими сериалами?
Пошли бы вы со мной ночью через лес?


ОТВЕТЫ:

Я не представляю свою жизнь без этого.
Только если вы согласитесь поужинать со мной.
Только в день получки.
Нет, я очень стеснительный человек.
Затрудняюсь ответить правду, так как не хочу испортить свою репутацию.
Только когда почувствую некоторую слабость.
Вдалеке от дома можно попробовать.
Сам(а) не знаю, но другие говорят, что да.
Это мое самое большое желание.
Только не здесь.
Прошу не ставить меня в неловкое положение.
Не ваше дело!
А почему бы и нет?
Мое покраснение – самый яркий ответ на этот вопрос.
Всегда с большим удовольствием!
Этого вы никогда не узнаете.
Только не при свидетелях.
Такую возможность нельзя упускать.
Это я вам скажу в кровати.
Только тогда, когда захочется Лесь в постель.
Не знаю, но мы можем попробовать.
Если это можно устроить сейчас, то да.
С большим удовольствием.
Только если вы меня об этом сильно попросите.
Особенно в темноте.
Особенно, когда вы рядом.
Нет, один раз попробовал(а) – не понравилось.
О, да! Это мне особенно здорово удается!
Черт побери! Как вы угадали.
В принципе нет, но как исключение – да.
О, да!
Только когда я пьян(а).
Только вдали от своего(своей) возлюбленного(ой).
Только в полнолуние.
Даже одна мысль об этом приводит меня в экстаз.
Только если никто не видит.
Для меня это так естественно.
Всегда, когда прикажет совесть.
Только если вы поцелуете меня за это.
Если нет другого выхода.
Всегда, когда здорово выпью!
Ну с кем не бывает!?
Все зависит от того, сколько я перед этим выпил(а).
Неужели я похож(а) на такого(ую)?
К этому у меня склонность с детства.
Это лучшие минуты в моей жизни.
Это давно уже мое самое большое желание.
Моя скромность не позволяет мне отвечать на этот вопрос.
Все зависит от обстановки.
Конечно, без этого нельзя обойтись.
Это главная цель моей жизни.
Никогда не откажусь от такой возможности.
В наше время это – не грех.
Еще бы, я способен на все.
Случается всякое, ведь я тоже человек.
Нет, я слишком хорошо воспитан.
Только тогда, когда проснусь в чужой постели.
Все мы небезгрешны.
Если потом не будет крупных неприятностей.
И не то, чтобы да, и не то, чтобы нет.
Поговорим об этом, когда я буду трезв(а).
В принципе, да, хотя это будет очень трудно.
Ну уж это, извините, роскошь!
При дневном свете не особенно, но в темноте – с удовольствием.

----------


## Irisska

> С юмором - в порядке, Людмил! И подобных игрищ до фига с хвостиком! для этого не ум, а сексуальную недостаточность и извращённость надо...Даже покруче есть! Для пляжа надо да?
> Для разминки:
> - чья сигарета сама быстрей выкурится,
> - из мокрого песка парам на скорость слепить ребёнка. Кто победил - там у парня ОН больше (смеху будеееет)
> - у кого из пар больше родинок на двоих. За каждую родинку 1 балл, на пикатных местах +5 баллов, с демонстрацией +20 баллов. 
> 
> Если вас, как ведущую после этих конкурсов ещё не убили, то можем продолжать.
> 
> Для девушек 
> ...


Хе.. Спасибо за конкурсы. Некоторые и впрям прикольные. Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Irisska*,
> 
> [img]http://s6.******info/84ea200900f83e6d1b120f0614a6c805.gif[/img]   У меня тоже с юмором все в порядке. Но для меня такие конкурсы - фигня и пошлятина. На ссылку , что они для определенной компании я отвечу: с ТАКИМИ кампаниями я работать не стану. Могу себе позволить.


А я и не говорю про работать. Мы, например, сами отдыхали и решили прикольнуться. Ну, не знаю, если эти конкурсы пошлее чем конкурс "Белочки и дупло", или "Мышки в норки", то я молчу....

----------


## annuschka

Следующий *конкурс-розыгрыш*  наверняка многие уже знают.
Объявляется конкурс для женщин-хозяюшек (на внимательность и т.д.) Участницы  выходят из зала, а в это время в зале готовится такое сооружение: 2 стола ставятся рядом на расстоянии 20-30 см. друг от друга и все это застилается скатеркой до пола (я обычно беру бумажную), делаем дырку (диаметром примерно 20 см.) в том месте, где пространство между столами. На стол ставим разные по размерам перевернутые чашки и под каждую ложим какой-нибудь предмет ( яблоко, стопка, салфетка и т.д.). Там где у нас вырезана дырка ставим чашку по-больше. Просим одного мужчину залесть под скатерть, сесть между столами и просунуть голову в эту дырку ( его задача сидеть под чашкой до конца конкурса) Всё, подготовка прошла успешно, - заводим участницу и объяснем ей правила конкурса. Её задача поднимать каждую чашку, быстро опускать и быстренько говорить, что находится под ней. Так след. чашку, след. ...И когда она доходит до чашки, поднимает её – а там голова, то она конечно же пугается. В этом и заключается весь розыгрыш ( Её реакция!!!) ....Потом заводят след. участницу и всё повторяется. 
Все участницы потом еще долго смеются, от инфаркта еще никто не умер!

----------


## Курица

Предлагаете загадать человеку число от 2 до 10; умножить его на 9; сложить цифры,составляющие полученное двузначное число; отнять 4 (здесь всегда получается 5, но прикол идёт далее). Предложите выбрать в алфавите букву, соответствующую полученному числу (получается "Д") Далее, вспомнить страну на эту букву ( прикол начинается здесь, т.к.- 95% загадывают Данию) и, наконец, животного на 3 букву из названия страны (большинство загадывают носорога)
   Далее, сделав умное лицо и выдержав паузу, надо сказать: "В Дании носороги не водятся..."!!!!

----------


## КартинкаИр

> Предлагаете загадать человеку число от 2 до 10;


Танюша! Супер  :Ok: Прошла апробация в кабинете, 100% совпадение....

----------


## Порубовы

два раза проверили - тоже 100% попадание

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> "В Дании носороги не водятся..


А у меня прокол получился.... Не носорога, а норку загадали. :frown:

----------


## профи

> Далее, сделав умное лицо и выдержав паузу, надо сказать: "В Дании носороги не водятся..."!!!!


Хорошая разминка...

----------


## shoymama

Я года два назад тоже на норку напоролась...

----------


## Порубовы

а вы делайте для всех гостей, с оговоркой, что прочтёте мысли большинства. они потом ещё минут 15 будут обсуждать, кто и что загадал.

----------


## solist64

"Штучка" работает на 100%. В конце я называю сразу двух животных(норку и носорога). Но был *один* человек, который загадал Дагестан! Это моя жена. Я на ней часто экспериментирую с конкурсами.

----------


## Курица

> Но был один человек, который загадал Дагестан! Это моя жена. Я на ней часто экспериментирую с конкурсами.


Сереж, она - УНИКУМ, цени это!!!!:smile::wink: :Ok:

----------


## koshka2904

> "Штучка" работает на 100%. В конце я называю сразу двух животных(норку и носорога). Но был *один* человек, который загадал Дагестан! Это моя жена. Я на ней часто экспериментирую с конкурсами.


:biggrin: И я! И я загадала Дагестан!:biggrin:

----------


## Порубовы

давайте к конкурсам вернёмся.
давайте к примеру поговорим  о боксёрских перчатках. как вы их используете? какие вариации проводите?
 - ну конечно все знают вариант с конфеткой, которую надо развернуть.
 - у нас есть в арсенале образ управдомши из бриллиантовой руки, так у неё мужчины одевают на девушек розовые халатики и застёгивают перламутровые пуговицы.
 - есть вариант конкурса, когда мужчинам надо почувствовать себя в роли женщины, собирающейся куда-либо. тогда можно одевать колготы и парики. а можно просто прикупить большие платья и дать одевать их в боксёрских перчатках.

кто ещё что делает?

----------


## Gavrila

шары можно лопать перчатками, писать или рисовать что-нибудь, зажав фломик в перчатке...да много всего можно придумать...пазл собирать например))) ещё слышал о свадьбе, где жених и невеста профессиональные боксеры, так они практически весь вечер в перчатках были))) даже импровизированный спаринг для гостей показали, так сказать мастер-класс))) а ведущий типа рефери)))
а ещё вот такие перчатки бывают:

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие ведущие. Все имеют право на собственное мнение и собственное видение конкурсов и ведения праздников. И в этом контексте - я не должна была удалять пост, который стал причиной разгоревшихся баталий. Плюрализм- это хорошо. Наверняка, такие конкурсы идут на "ура" в некоторых компаниях, как и картинки в интернете фривольного характера, как и анекдоты с матом, как и приколы ниже пояса. 
*НО!!! Я придерживаюсь такой позиции и БУДУ ее отстаивать и дальше:* 
*ЭТО ВСЁ ЕСТЬ И ОТ ЭТОГО НИКУДА НЕ ДЕТЬСЯ. НО У НАС НА ФОРУМЕ  ЭТОГО НЕ БУДЕТ.*
*apelsinkaRus* забанена на 2 недели за открытое оскорбление.
Остальных прошу успокоиться и пусть каждый остается при своем мнении, но не забывает про *чувство МЕРЫ*, как в споре, так и в выкладывании материала. 
P.S. Кстати, в теме Улыбнись- таже самая поблема, нет меры у некоторых... тянут с сети все, что видят. Порой противно открывать страницу.

----------


## профи

[QUOTE=Порубовы]

давайте к конкурсам вернёмся.
давайте к примеру поговорим о боксёрских перчатках. как вы их используете? какие вариации проводите?
А можно дать нескольким человекам в перчатках карандаш, ручку, :smile:палочку и т.д. и пусть попробуют набрать на своей мобиле номер жениха, кто первый таким образом дозвониться, тот и победитель:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

> А можно дать нескольким человекам в перчатках карандаш, ручку, палочку и т.д. и пусть попробуют набрать на своей мобиле номер жениха, кто первый таким образом дозвониться, тот и победитель


Ну да... Семейным или влюблённым парам пусть парни набирают слова любви своим вторым половинкам. Чья любимая первой получит сообщение, тот и выиграл. Сейчас мобильники есть у всех. Единственное, что мужчины не очень любят пользоваться SMSками.

----------


## профи

> Ну да... Семейным или влюблённым парам пусть парни набирают слова любви своим вторым половинкам. Чья любимая первой получит сообщение, тот и выиграл. Сейчас мобильники есть у всех. Единственное, что мужчины не очень любят пользоваться SMSками.


Если они будут набирать SMSки в перчатках, то это полная :Jopa: , будет затянуто, номер набрать и то несколько секунд уйдет. Конкурс не должен длиться долго, народу будет скучно ждать пока текст напечатают. ИМХО SMS отпадает. Если только тамада сам никакой и хочет спецом время потянуть, тогда реально:biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

Может просто набрать номер и позвонить,так быстрее получится
Хотя если использовать Т9 тоже не затянется,но не все пользуются.

----------


## Анжелла

Ну а если как делает МАсяня. Массаж сделать. Или можно также им одеть перчатки,но они чтоб руководили каким то процессом, а не сами делали, просто допустим тот же принцип фразы Я люблю тебя, пусть выберут людей и составят эту фразу.

----------


## Порубовы

> Или можно также им одеть перчатки,но они чтоб руководили каким то процессом, а не сами делали


а смысл тогда одевать перчатки? для красоты? мол, кто в перчатках, того и боимся/слушаемся?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> народу будет скучно ждать пока текст напечатают. ИМХО SMS отпадает. Если только тамада сам никакой


Согласен, молодцы Порубаевы, подбросили идею с перчатками.
Вот мой вариант:
Конкурс с перчатками можно родить и так:
Три человека стоят в перчатках рядом на расстоянии 10-20 см.. Боксерская стойка- руки на грудь. Считаем раз, два, три, четыре.
Первому и третьему на счет раз- присели, два- встали, три- руки в стороны, четыре- руки на груди.
Средний: раз- руки в стороны, два- руки вверх, три- присел, четыре- встал и руки на грудь. Начинаем медленно, затем темп убыстряем, все можно делать под музыку.
Зрителям и участником говорим, что кто ошибется, тот получит перчаткой по физиономии. Это конечно шутка, но если участники реально будут ошибаться и сильно размахивать руками, то все возможно.
Вот такой вариант конкурса с перчатками можно придумать за пару минут, а то эсемески писать, детство. Народ надо заводить на торжествах.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> а смысл тогда одевать перчатки? для красоты? мол, кто в перчатках, того и боимся/слушаемся?


Конечно! А кто сказал, что если одеть перчатки, то должен быть поединок.  :Aga:  Вот Юра же сказал, разогрев толпы, просто посмеяться. :Aga:

----------


## профи

> Вот такой вариант конкурса с перчатками можно придумать за пару минут


*Супер, высший пилотаж*, за три минуты такое придумать :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  
Я реально до такого не когда бы ни додумался.
Все на ум больше лезет пуговицы застегнуть в перчатках, или галстук завязать. Пойду перчатки покупать, уже мысленно представляю Ваш вариант конкурса. По физиономии если и заденут, то ведь не кулаком, а в перчатках не страшно.
Здоровский конкурс, спасибо за вариант :Pivo:  Может увидимся при случае, до Ярика 250 км всего.

----------


## спирова ольга

Когда я одеваю перчатки(кстати провожу и для взрослых и для детей)..то сначала прошу всех боксеров по-очереди показать свой коронный удар..ну все стараются позируют..затем...если взрослые...то прошу  очаровательных девушек сделать им массаж...мужчина сразу расслабляются и млеют..а малышам ..я сама плечики массирую...потом ставлю в пары...у взрослых одна пара у малышей несколько...и говорю условия...по лицу не бить..ниже пояса не бить ...синяков не оставлять...попрыгали..(какая гулянка без драки:smile:) ну а потом говорю..драться -то вы умеете..а конфету развернуть сможите?...классика :Ok:

----------


## профи

Купил 4 пары перчаток, 19 сентября испытаю. Я думаю можно и 4-го игрока ввести. У него действия будут как и у 2-го.Одинаовые. Так интереснее. А потом можно в замедленном виде, как в кино сделать им предложить.

----------


## Раюшка

Коль речь зашла о боксёрских перчатках, выкладываю конкурс, который взяла на форуме, если не ошибаюсь, Ирина Цепилова выставляла в какой-то теме.

Сразу оговорюсь, что не проводила, к чему привязывать и притягивать этот конкурс, пока не думала. Просто скопировала в своё время к себе в папку, теперь делюсь материалом.

-На бой вызываются следующие боксёры!!!
В правом углу ринга - Чемпион страны, обладатель кубка "Резиновая груша", ........................!
В левом углу ринга - Чемпион России, обладатель титула "Железная челюсть", ........................!

(пусть они выйдут под аплодисменты болельщиков, встанут лицом к зрителям и ты объяснишь правила боя, затем примут стойку, а потом по свистку или гонгу начинается игра. Классно, если музыка будет в тему.)
- Начинаем бой с невидимым противником! Сеанс одновременного боя! Задача "спортсменов" профессионально уйти от удара! 

На словах:
ХУК СПРАВА - кричим ВАУ,поворот корпуса вправо, руками закрываем лицо.
ХУК СЛЕВА - кричим ВАУ,поворот коруса влево, руками закрываем лицо.
АППЕРКОТ(удар снизу в челюсть) - ОПОЧКИ, раскрываем руки и запрокидываем голову.
УДАР НИЖЕ ПОЯСА - кричим ОЙ!Ё!, закрываем руками причинное место.
НОКДАУН - кричим БР-Р-Р!, трясем головой из стороны в сторону.
НОКАУТ - кричим АМИНЬ!, руки на грудь (или ладошка к ладошке, или - перекрещиваем). Или вообще - падаем на стульчик, который стоит за спиной.
(Я думаю,можно некоторые смешные команды, иногда повторять раза по два-три подряд) 
Сначала репетиция, а потом - бой! Главное, менять местами команды и увеличивать темп! Ну и в конце (после свистка), встать между ними, взяв их за руки, и по силе аплодисментов определить победителя...Победителем стал............! (и поднять вверх его руку).

----------


## Порубовы

> Классно, если музыка будет в тему


и сразу музыка для бокса. из к.ф. "бой с тенью"
http://www.filehoster.ru/files/dk7819

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

стырнетила на  "Одноклассниках"
"развес белье".
[IMG]http://*********ru/817812m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> А у меня прокол получился.... Не носорога, а норку загадали. :frown:


а у меня нерпу (водоплавающее животное) загадали.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

и еще- вот так можно предьявить народу-человека дикаря.
[IMG]http://*********ru/820907m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksana_andreevna

Вспомни детство золотое!

Ведущий: Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Подумайте и скажите мне, пожалуйста, когда вы были по - настоящему счастливы? Хорошенько подумайте. И если вы действительно хорошо подумали, то поймете, что по-настоящему счастливы вы были, конечно, в детстве. Тогда и деревья были большими, и солнце светило ярче, и лето было длиннее, и девушки были красивее. Так давайте же сегодня вспомним это золотое время и попытаемся хотя бы в этот вечер снова стать такими же беззаботными и счастливыми, какими были в детстве. Согласны? Тогда давайте поделимся на садиковые группы: "Карапуз" и "Кроха". Давайте постараемся, чтобы в каждой группе было поровну и "мальчиков" и "девочек".
(Играющие делятся на две группы.)
Ведущий: А теперь, чтобы действительно почувствовать себя малышами, оденьте это.
(Ведущий одевает на головы участников: детские чепчики, кепочки, косыночки, бантики; повязывает на грудь детские "слюнявчики" и т.д..)
Ведущий: Сейчас вы у нас не садиковые, а ясельные группы. Вспомните этих крох, когда они идут гулять на улицу. Парами они еще ходить не умеют. Раньше воспитательница брала в руку кончик веревочки, за которую цеплялись малыши. Наш первый конкурс "Веревочка". По моему сигналу первый участник берет в руку веревочку и один пробегает всю дистанцию. Возвращается на старт, за веревочку хватается второй "малыш" из группы. Теперь пробегаю всю дистанцию уже двое, затем трое и т.д., пока за веревочку не будет держаться вся группа. Какая группа прибежит к финишу первой, та и победила.
(Проведение конкурса)
Ведущий: Молодцы! Лучше вспомнила свой маленький возраст группа….
Ведущий: Дорогие друзья, вспомните свои детские дни рождения. Наверное, у многих родители любили хвастануть своим одаренным чадом. Для этого они ставили вас на табурет или стул и просили громко и с выражением продекламировать какое-нибудь стихотворение. Выберите из своей группы лучшего чтеца для нашего следующего конкурса. Сейчас мы посмотрим, кто из вас лучше углубился в свое детство. И так, … (например, Танечка), становись на стул, чтобы тебя видели все гости и громко, с выражением расскажи нам свое стихотворение.
Пример стихотворения для "девочек":
У меня трусы в горошек.
Хороши, так хороши!
Все мальчишки приставают -
Покажи, да покажи!
Ну, а ты, дурак большой,
Что не приставаешь?
У меня трусы в горошек.
Разве ты не знаешь?
Для "мальчиков":
Барабан купили Вите,
Вы на Витю посмотрите!
Барабану очень рад,
Он шагает, как солдат!
(Проведение конкурса. Объявление результатов.)
Ведущий: Наверняка, у многих из вас, дорогие друзья, были младшие братья и сестры. И вы, как старшие, с ними возились. Для нашего следующего конкурса выберите из своей группы одну "девочку" и одного "мальчика". "Мальчик" у нас будет младшим братом, а "девочка" будет старшей сестрой. По моему сигналу "старшая сестра" должна как можно быстрее и в то же время аккуратнее одеть своего "братишку" на прогулку.
(Для этого конкурса приготовьте взрослую куртку, зимнюю шапку-ушанку с опущенными ушами, варежки на резинке, шарфик, валенки, ремешок и т.д. Проведение конкурса.)
Ведущий: Молодец, хорошо одела своего братика, и шапку ему завязала, чтобы ушки у него не замерзли, и варежки надела, и шарфик сверху повязала красиво.
(Объявление результатов)
Ведущий: Нет, нет, дорогие "братишки", не раздевайтесь. Вы у нас будете участвовать в следующем конкурсе. Все мы знаем, что мальчики больше всего на свете любят играть с машинками. Сейчас вы на прогулке будете играть этими отличными машинами. Задание такое. Посмотрите, на дистанции расставлены кегли (кубики и т.д.). Вам вручается детская машинка на веревочке. Вы должны зигзагом между кеглями пройти с машинкой на веревочке, ни сбив при этом ни одной кегли, и обратно. Кто быстрее?
(Проведение конкурса)
Ведущий: Ну, вот мы и погуляли. Настало время обеда. Выберите из всей группы самого лучшего едока. Каждому из вас вручается полная чашка манной каши и чайная ложка. По моему сигналу нужно как можно быстрее съесть эту кашу чайной ложкой. Погодите, не забудьте повязать на грудь "слюнявчик". Начали!
(Проведение конкурса)
Ведущий: Вот мы и поели. А попить? Нет, пить мы будем молоко. В каждой группе выбирается один воспитатель и 5 "молокососов". Воспитателю я вручаю по бутылке (полуторалитровая, пластиковая) молока, но вместо соски к ее горлышку обычной черной резинкой прикрепляется резиновая перчатка. В каждом пальчике перчатки проделана дырочка. (Дырочку сделайте побольше.) По моему сигналу к каждому "соску" присасывается по одному "молокососу" и начинают сосать молоко. У кого бутылка быстрее опустеет, те - победители.
(Проведение конкурса)
Ведущий: Ну, вот мы погуляли, и поели, и попили. А теперь - тихий час. Но чтобы детки лучше уснули, им нужно рассказать сказку. Выберите из своей группы лучшего рассказчика. Выбрали? Но рассказывать сказку буду я, а вы ее изображать. Кто смешнее и понятнее изобразит, тот и победит. А сказка простая и всем известная - "Курочка Ряба".
(Ведущий рассказывает сказку, а участники ее изображают. Проведение конкурса.)
Ведущий: После сна малыши обычно играют в спокойные игры. Так поступим и мы. Рассаживайтесь на стульчики. Поотгадываем загадки. Кто больше загадок отгадает, та группа и победит.
Примерные загадки:
1. Ходит с края да на край,
Режет черный каравай,
Сзади ходит другой,
Сыплет солью золотой. (Трактор)
2. Ростом разные подружки,
Но похожи друг на дружку,
Все они сидят друг в дружке,
А всего одна игрушка. (Матрешка)
3. Кирпичей был целый ящик,
Вышел дом, как настоящий.
Этот дом красивый чей?
Из каких он кирпичей? (Кубики)
4. Под Новый год пришел он в дом
Таким румяным толстяком.
Но с каждым днем терял он вес
И, наконец, совсем исчез. (Календарь)
(Объявление результатов)
Ведущий: А теперь - песенный конкурс. Какая группа перепоет другую? Петь будем по куплету и только детские песни.
(Проводится песенный конкурс. Объявление результатов.)
Ведущий: А теперь мы будем танцевать. Какая группа лучше танцует? Сейчас мы это проверим. Включаем песню "Утята" и танцуем.
(Звучит песня "На танцующих утят быть похожими хотят…". Проведение конкурса. Объявление результатов.)
Ведущий: Наша веселая игра закончилась. Все участники награждаются сладкими призами.
(Награждение)
Ведущий: Дорогие друзья! Почаще возвращайтесь в свое детство, хотя бы в своих мыслях. И жить вам станет значительно легче!

----------


## shoymama

oksana_andreevna, а *Вы сами это пробовали проводить?* А сами хотели бы участвовать в таких детсадовских забавах, да еще в вечернем платье, с прической и маникюром  в течение такого большого отрезка времени? Или я что-то не допоняла? Для какой аудитории и на каком празднике это предполагается проводить? Просветите, плиз.




> Ведущий: А теперь, чтобы действительно почувствовать себя малышами, оденьте это.
> (*Ведущий одевает на головы участников: детские чепчики, кепочки, косыночки, бантики; повязывает на грудь детские "слюнявчики" и т.д..*)
> .........................
> Ведущий: Наверняка, у многих из вас, дорогие друзья, были младшие братья и сестры. И вы, как старшие, с ними возились. Для нашего следующего конкурса выберите из своей группы одну "девочку" и одного "мальчика". "Мальчик" у нас будет младшим братом, а "девочка" будет старшей сестрой. По моему сигналу "старшая сестра" должна как можно быстрее и в то же время аккуратнее одеть своего "братишку" на прогулку.
> (*Для этого конкурса приготовьте взрослую куртку, зимнюю шапку-ушанку с опущенными ушами, варежки на резинке, шарфик, валенки, ремешок и т.*д. Проведение конкурса.)
> Ведущий: Молодец, хорошо одела своего братика, и шапку ему завязала, чтобы ушки у него не замерзли, и варежки надела, и шарфик сверху повязала красиво.
> (Объявление результатов)
> Ведущий: *Нет, нет, дорогие "братишки", не раздевайтесь*. Вы у нас будете участвовать в следующем конкурсе. Все мы знаем, что мальчики больше всего на свете любят играть с машинками. Сейчас вы на прогулке будете играть этими отличными машинами. ...
> Ведущий: Ну, вот мы и погуляли. Настало время обеда. Выберите из всей группы самого лучшего едока. Каждому из вас вручается *полная чашка манной каши и чайная ложка. По моему сигналу нужно как можно быстрее съесть эту кашу чайной ложкой*. Погодите, не забудьте повязать на грудь "слюнявчик". Начали!
> ...


После того, как на гостей напялена целая куча барахла, их заставили есть манную кашу (игры с едой уже давно и устарели и отвергнуты, если Вы не знаете...), в них влито по полтора литра молока (тоже на любителя после предыдущей еды), они покривлялись, стоя на стульчиках... самое время ... дать ведущему пинка под зад под дружные аплодисменты.
Извините за мое ИМХО. Явно так все это издевательство над людьми представила!...

----------


## viki

> дать ведущему пинка под зад под дружные аплодисменты.


Ольга,я с тобой полностью согласна.:biggrin:Особенно молоко и манная каша очень хорошо "приживаются" со спиртными напитками.

----------


## гордеева

*shoymama*,
 Оля, такие конкурсы печатали года 4-5 назад в журнале чем развлечь гостей, назывался так "Вспомним детство золотое". Ну это действительно все  устарело давным давно.

----------


## Гвиола

> такие конкурсы печатали года 4-5 назад в журнале чем развлечь гостей,


Да этот стишок


> Пример стихотворения для "девочек":
> У меня трусы в горошек.
> Хороши, так хороши!
> Все мальчишки приставают -
> Покажи, да покажи!
> Ну, а ты, дурак большой,
> Что не приставаешь?
> У меня трусы в горошек.
> Разве ты не знаешь?


моя дочка рассказывала когда ей было четыре года ,т.е. пятнадцать лет назад. И конкурсы  "одень младшего" они играли в старшей группе детсада.
А прикольненько на алкогольную продукцию молочка хряпнуть,а на закусочку слой манной кашки kuku

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*oksana_andreevna*,
Оксана, ты вот сейчас только губки не надувай и глубоко не зарывайся в недра форума. Я посмотрела все твои сообщения, поняла, что ты не ведущая, начинаешь только работать в школе, болеешь душой за свою работу, за детишек - и поэтому ты здесь. Так ведь? И чтобы не просто так копаться на форуме, решила внести и свои 5 копеек. Выставила то, что нашла и что тебе интересным показалось. Тем более, это было  в журнале, а не просто с улицы. 
Не обижайся на наших корифеев, они на этом поприще собаку съели.:biggrin: Да и профессия обязывает - палец в рот не клади, откусят.:biggrin: Иначе на банкетах не выжить. А ты не тушуйся. Тебе щелбан, а ты улыбнись и продолжай выставлять то, что интересным кажется. И не пропадай, не уходи в обиду. Если хочешь развиваться в этом направлении - нужно общаться. Не написала бы ты сейчас, не получила бы ответ, не задумалась о целесообразности данного шоу. А тут ты хороший совет получила, пусть довольно в резкой форме. Но он дельный. Поэтому просто отложи себе хорошую крупицу. Сама идея переодеваний взрослых в детей жива и будет жить. Многие её делают. Я тоже раньше проводила. Только надо отсеивать вещи, где людям неудобно, где некрасиво они выглядят. ИМХО. И эту твою штучку можно отшлифовать при желании - и многие будут в восторге. Удачи. Самое главное, не пропадай. Вот если через год появишься только с просьбой дай, имея 10 сообщений на счету, тогда уже отношение будет другое.

----------


## shoymama

Да, Ириш, наверное, резковата написала. Кто меня знает, уже и не обижаются...
Оксана, не обижайся, правда! Но и в журналах порой печатают не очень хорошее... Учись примеривать ситуацию на себя. Чаще ставь себя на место того, гому ты эту или иную забаву предлагаешь. Комфортно бы тебе было?. Я считаю, что тут лучше перебдеть... :Aga:

----------


## профи

> они покривлялись, стоя на стульчиках... самое время ... дать ведущему пинка под зад под дружные аплодисменты.


Солидарен, как детский сад "Ромашка":biggrin:

----------


## о-ля-ля

Привет, люди. Вот пытаюсь "Кукушку " усовершенствовать по-своему вкусу. Нашла стихотворение Грачевского(в залежах своих) Хочу начать с него. Застолье делится либо на: правый и левый стол, либо на:малчики и дэвачки. 1-ая группа кричит КУКУШКА, а вторая-СОЛОВЕЙ. Текст говорит Ведущий.
Расскажу я вам сегодня, 
словно сказку для детей,
мол, жила в лесу-....КУКУШКА
А напротив...СОЛОВЕЙ.
Как-то раз в лесной опушке,
Повстречались они с ней.
Вмиг, в красавицу ...КУКУШКУ.
Наш влюбился...СОЛОВЕЙ.
Я люблю тебя"-на ушко
Прошептал он нежно ей.
Разрумянилась... КУКУШКА,
Раскраснелся...СОЛОВЕЙ.
В этот час, лесной опушкой,
Торопясь домой скорей,
Гнал мычащую телушку,
Пастушонок Тимофей.
Да как щёлкнет, как из пушки,
Он своим хлыстом над ней,
Мигом в сторону....КУКУШКА,
А в другую....СОЛОВЕЙ.
С той поры в лесной опушке
Все живут до наших дней
Незамужняя ...КУКУШКА,
Неженатый ...СОЛОВЕЙ.
после этого песня-"Соловей кукушку долбанул...."
и потом нужно какую-нибудь игру, где все кукуют для юбиляра или молодожёнов, 
только пока не складывается, технология игры. какие вопросы. Может быть вопрос написан на листе, который поднимает ведущий, а свидетельницы-Кукует любое количиство раз.(не видя текст вопроса) например-сколько детей будет у молодожёнов, скольки этажная вилла будет у  молодых сколько машин в их гараже будет Но эти вопросы не смешные, Давайте вместе подумаем, как сделать цельный блок КУКУШКА

----------


## optimistka17

> Застолье делится либо на: правый и левый стол, либо на:малчики и дэвачки.


 А в книжке предлагалось, помнится, поднимать правую или левую руку....
 О блоке *Кукушка* обещаю подумать по приезду...
 Ой, а может историю с дудками рассказывать по типу ку-ку?
 Имя жениха- кукуют мужчины, а имя невесты- женщины свое ку-ку... А в дудку дуем только когда числа встречаются...

----------


## diola

всем привет! хочу поделиться своим любимым конкурсом...

для участия нужны 2 мальчика, 2 девочки и 3 человека (группа поддержки)
Условия : кто первый съест молочное блюдо (обычно использую йогурт)
По фото можно определить, кого куда усадить. Головы мальчиков, руки девочек, а группа поддержки (держат ширму)
Под этот конкурс использую детскую песенку из мультфильма про обезьянок (в каждом маленьком ребенке и в мальчишке и девченке .....)




*Добавлено через 33 минуты*



> всем привет! хочу поделиться своим любимым конкурсом...
> 
> для участия нужны 2 мальчика, 2 девочки и 3 человека (группа поддержки)
> Условия : кто первый съест молочное блюдо (обычно использую йогурт)
> По фото можно определить, кого куда усадить. Головы мальчиков, руки девочек, а группа поддержки (держат ширму)
> Под этот конкурс использую детскую песенку из мультфильма про обезьянок (в каждом маленьком ребенке и в мальчишке и девченке .....)



простите за качество, фото делала с монитора :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
[QUOTE=diola;2452552]всем привет! хочу поделиться своим любимым конкурсом...

для участия нужны 2 мальчика, 2 девочки и 3 человека (группа поддержки)
Условия : кто первый съест молочное блюдо (обычно использую йогурт)
По фото можно определить, кого куда усадить. Головы мальчиков, руки девочек, а группа поддержки (держат ширму)
Под этот конкурс использую детскую песенку из мультфильма про обезьянок (в каждом маленьком ребенке и в мальчишке и девченке .....)




*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
[QUOTE=diola;2452552]всем привет! хочу поделиться своим любимым конкурсом...

для участия нужны 2 мальчика, 2 девочки и 3 человека (группа поддержки)
Условия : кто первый съест молочное блюдо (обычно использую йогурт)
По фото можно определить, кого куда усадить. Головы мальчиков, руки девочек, а группа поддержки (держат ширму)
Под этот конкурс использую детскую песенку из мультфильма про обезьянок (в каждом маленьком ребенке и в мальчишке и девченке .....)







простите за качество, фото делала с монитора :rolleyes:

----------


## diola

:rolleyes:  ой, что то наделала теперь не могу исправить
пы.сы у меня почему то в предыдущем сообщение не высвечивается окно *правки*???

----------


## Lizaele

> :rolleyes:  ой, что то наделала теперь не могу исправить
> пы.сы у меня почему то в предыдущем сообщение не высвечивается окно *правки*???


 Ничего страшного! Зато теперь все прочитавшие запомнят твой конкурс на всю оставшуюся жизнь! :biggrin:

----------


## shoymama

*diola*,
Извини, я уже не раз об этом писала, и многие читали, но повторюсь: конкурсы с применением еды давным-давно признаны *неэтичными*. Проводи, если нравится.

----------


## профи

Детский конкурс, для взрослой компании, так маленький вклад в копилку форума.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Чертим длинную черту мелом на полу, или растягиваем веревку.
Участники встают с одной стороны черты (веревки) лицом к тамаде.
Условия каждый придумывает любые. Можно на взрослую компанию
говорить *водка, пиво, фанта, квас.*, а детям, что в голову придет...
*Водка*- все справа от веревки.
*Пиво*- перепрыгивают налево.
*Фанта*- встают посередине веревки (черты).
*Квас*- поворот на 180 градусов.
А дальше все просто, путаем гостей, называя не по порядку названия напитков. И на выбывание…:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## diola

> *diola*,
> Извини, я уже не раз об этом писала, и многие читали, но повторюсь: конкурсы с применением еды давным-давно признаны *неэтичными*. Проводи, если нравится.


да уж, не совсем приветливо меня здесь встретили  :Tu:  хотела как лучше, а получилось..............

Вообще, это мой единственный конкурс с едой, провожу его уже на протяжении 2-х лет и всегда он проходит на УРА!!! Смех в зале обеспечен !!!! (фотографы и операторы работающие со мной, говорят , что впервые такой видят и кстати заказчики тоже) Если бы был хоть один разок прокол с этим конкурсом, то непременно бы удалила его из своего сценария, ну а пока....работаю

----------


## профи

> конкурсы с применением еды давным-давно признаны неэтичными


 Поспорю.
Старый конкурс, популярный во времена крутых парней.
Выбрать кто из парней круче, например на свадьбе.
Даешь участникам два яйца, сваренных в крутую.
На счет раз, два ,три яйца очистить, сьесть и кто быстрее крикнет горько.
Самое главное не подавиться :biggrin:
Пацаны нормально воспринимают и народ рад :biggrin:
А у diola тоже можна, тока реквизиту лень стока таскать :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



> да уж, не совсем приветливо меня здесь встретили


Бывает и хуже...

----------


## skomorox

*diola*,



> да уж, не совсем приветливо меня здесь встретили  хотела как лучше, а получилось..............


да ладно тебе обижаться!  :flower:  Приживёшься потихоньку, почитаешь тут всё, втянешься в жизнь форума и поймёшь, что это был конкурс из разряда "Чтобы потом не было стыдно за напрсно потраченные годы на такие конкурсы!":biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> да уж, не совсем приветливо меня здесь встретили  хотела как лучше, а получилось..............


 Тебе высказали своё отношение, а ты уже и обидеться готова...Таких не берут в космонавты...:smile:
 Отстаивая свою точку зрения , научись соглашаться с тем, что не все её готовы принимать...
Я вот тоже считаю, что конкурс неэтичный. Но я рассуждаю так,-хотела бы я быть на месте этого участника? Ответ- нет, не хочу быть таким посмешищем, заляпанным едой...
 Время покажет,будешь ли ты еще дорлго проводить этот конкурс или поймёшь, что для него можно найти более веселую, но вполне этичную замену.

----------


## Dium

Все очень просто, замени поедание другими действиями:
Родился на свет (имя) жениха. Дальше историю сочиняешь :)))) 
как _______ зарядку  делал, как зубки чистил, умывался, как расчесывался и т.п. Я делаю, пока нравится. 
А в первый раз вот делала (под песенку "Я хороший мальчик, это песенка про меня") , так жених сам говорит: "Вова зубки почистил? все  отвечают- Да!, Вова расчесался, зарядку сделал? все снова ДА!
Вова будет кушать! Я спрашиваю: " А что Вова хочет съесть?"  А он: хочет 50 грамм и закусить  :biggrin: 
Поэтому, сестра его с их же стола принесла кусочек сыра и колбаски :smile:
Конечно, каши или пюре, или йогурты - лишние! В крайнем случае - конфетку:)

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Поспорю.
> Старый конкурс, популярный во времена крутых парней.
> Выбрать кто из парней круче, например на свадьбе.
> Даешь участникам два яйца, сваренных в крутую.
> На счет раз, два ,три яйца очистить, сьесть и кто быстрее крикнет горько


спорю-конкурс неприемлимый даже для *провинции* и тем более уж от *профи*

----------


## профи

Это ваш вопрос:


> спорю-конкурс неприемлимый даже для провинции и тем более уж от профи





> Старый конкурс, популярный во времена крутых парней.


Это мой ответ, написанный в подводке.
Конкурс, популярный в 90-е годы прошлого века. Шел в те годы на ура. Просто Ирина наверняка в те годы Вы еще не работали на свадьбах и не помните, как многие парни тогда хотели быть крутыми. Он проходил тогда намного динамичнее, ежели вопрос- ответ. Или более пошлый вариант: У меня в штанишках и вырезка из газеты. До сих пор некоторые ведущие его проводят. Правда и на публику соответствующую :biggrin:
Надеюсь я понятно изложил свою мысль.

----------


## shoymama

Ребят, а я вот хочу сама себе немного попротиворечить, давайте обменяемся мнениями. В субботу по Белорусскому телевидению шла детская передача "Бухта капитанов" (Студия ЛАД). Что-то типа "Веселых стартов" Так вот, там был один конкурс, где игрокам двух команд по очереди нужно было отгадывать пословицы, произнесенные членом команды-соперника. Фишка в том, что загадывающему давалась карточка с пословицей и 4 грецких ореха в рот. Угадать очень сложно, особенно если пословица не очень распространенная.
 В чем , собственно, вопрос: при всей моей нелюбви к таким конкурсам, я хохотала, как дурочка. Вот и не пойму, почему мне конкурс понравился: то ли обыграно хорошо (ведущий - радио ди-джей, умница, ведет - как поет!), то ли дети выглядели вполне пристойно, смешно, но не противно, то ли общее настроение передалось? А может, и правда, лучше один раз увидеть?
Попыталась эту передачу найти и скачать - не вышло. В ней вообще много интересных моментов, которые можно позаимствовать на детский пиратский праздник.
Короче, я в растерянности.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Короче, я в растерянности.


Чтобы что-то решить - надо провести! Может пойти замечательно!

----------


## профи

> при всей моей нелюбви к таким конкурсам, я хохотала, как дурочка. Вот и не пойму, почему мне конкурс понравился


Потому что дети в отличии от взрослых дядей и тетей, не халтурят и эмоции настоящие. А не как натянутая американская улыбка на губах тамады. Короче:
Устами младенца глаголит истина....

----------


## LILY2709

А Еще бывает так..в одной компании игра идет на ура, а в другой компании ни как...Значит  в той телепередаче все срослось удачно...

----------


## Ясмин

*shoymama*, с грецкими орехами страшновато. А вдруг поперхнутся. А вот с чупа-чупсами можно попробовать. Мне молодожены недавно принесли диск со свадьбы. Так они на выкуп делали: сначала друзья жениха хвалили его, а потом им предложили то же самое повторить с 2-мя чупа-чупсами во рту.

----------


## shoymama

Ась, с чупиками я знаю и пробовала проводить. Но от ниж же слюни ЛИПКИЕ-СЛАДКИЕ. От орехов хоть ничего не липнет. А сама идея-то как?

----------


## Ясмин

Идейка мне нравится. А чупики можно не разворачивать. Как вариант. :rolleyes:

----------


## профи

> сначала друзья жениха хвалили его, а потом им предложили то же самое повторить с 2-мя чупа-чупсами во рту.


Детский сад все это или точнее элементарное издевательство над друзьями жениха.




> А чупики можно не разворачивать. Как вариант.


Я представляю какой кайф получат те, кто будет обсасывать грязную обертку, сглатывая краску :biggrin:

----------


## Ясмин

> Детский сад все это или точнее элементарное издевательство над друзьями жениха.


Не знаю. Не присутствовала. Но у ребят, судя по видео, были довольные лица. :biggrin:

----------


## POISON

Всем привет!!!
Скажите, кто нибудь слышал о "цветных танцах"?
Подскажите о чём идёт речь...

----------


## shoymama

*POISON*,
И слышали, и видели, и проводим. Но совершенно не хочется тратить свое время, рыская по постам, чтоб показать, где о них написано. Кому это нужно больше всех?
Не обижайтесь, а почитайте темки. Их тут полно. Может, в музыкальных играх... или еще где. не помню

----------


## Викторинка

[IMG]http://*********ru/872474.jpg[/IMG]
http://www.vse-putem.com/index.php?newsid=55254

----------


## ruslava

> *Детский сад все это* или точнее элементарное издевательство над друзьями жениха.
> 
> 
> Я представляю какой кайф получат те, кто будет обсасывать грязную обертку, сглатывая краску :biggrin:


Оль, на детских праздниках - да!
Но для взрослых:
я вообще против конкурсов, где смех вызывает нелепый вид игрока, или нелепая ситуация, в которую попадает игрок.

----------


## shoymama

я ж про детский и пишу...

----------


## apelsinkaRus

shoymama Как вариант (к "Бухте Капитанов") чтобы смешнее получилось мы делали так. На всех микшерских пультах можно изменить голос.Он становится детским,инопланетянским,грубым,заторможенным.причем классно,что не нужна никакая программа - нажатие кнопочки и дети,говоря в микрофон,давятся от смеха,слыша такой "инородный" голос.мы тоже использовали чупа-чупсы,только они у нас известные скороговорки говорили.А во взрослой компании (дискотеки,клубные вечеринки )использовали такие скороговорки типа: "выйду на холм -куль поправлю".Реакция была умопомрачительная,когда вышел брутальный мужчина и с тремя чупа-чупсами во рту сказал эту скороговорку да еще высоким женским голосом!

----------


## Порубовы

> На всех микшерских пультах можно изменить голос.


не на всех

----------


## vfhbyf

про яйца можно сделать такой конкурс. "Русская рулетка". Варишь 5-4 яйца, в зависимости от количества участников. Мужчин. Говоришь что почти все мужчины любят азартные игры. Вот и сейчас вам предоставляется возможность сыграть. Показываешь яйца и говоришь одно здесь сырое (главное чтобы потрескавшихся не было и не давать их проверять). Нужно выбрирать по очереди по одному яйцу и разбивать их об лоб, кому достанется сырое получает приз за смелость. Они сами выбирают последовательность кто первый и так далее.... самый последний начинает у рубишки закатывать рукова, думает что сейчас обляпается, встает растопытив ноги, наклоняется, ан нет.... яйцо вареное И тогда говоришь что вот из за таких смелых мужиков даже яйца становятся крутыми. Приз.
Не знаю может повторилась....:smile:

----------


## annuschka

У немцев есть такой конкурс:

Покупаете консервные дозы (напр. горошек, мандарины, кукуруза, рыба, ананас и т. д.) на донышке подписываете фломастером, что в этой дозе находится и заливаете их на ночь водой, чтобы на след. день аккуратненько снять бумажки.Высушиваем, проглаживаем их и вешаем на веревку. На юбилее развешиваем веревку (при помощи 2х гостей) и предлогаем Юбиляру разобраться с конс. дозами. Он должен их расставить в том порядке, как висят бумажки на веревки *не подглядывая на надписи на донышке.   Если он справился с заданием, то получает в подарок эти дозы,... или можно заранее такие же дозы, только вместе с этикетками сложить в корзинку и красиво оформить, как подарок.
К этому конкурсу есть стих-подводка, но она на немецком...
Может быть наши мастера-стихоплеты смогут что-нибудь придумать!
Буду рада!

----------


## tekira

Проводила конкурс: нескольким гостям вешают табличку на спину с названием какого-нибудь места (у меня были Роддом, кровать, работа и т.д.), зрители надпись видят, сами участники нет. И все задают им вопросы (я делала заготовочку вопросов на всякий случай, но использовала только парочку), конкурс прошел на ура и еще стал неким предсказаниям для молодых (совершенно случайно)

----------


## Порубовы

> нескольким гостям вешают табличку на спину с названием какого-нибудь места (у меня были Роддом, кровать, работа и т.д.), зрители надпись видят, сами участники нет. И все задают им вопросы


а можно подробней? что за вопросы, для чего задают? в чём смысл конкурса?
По идее должен участник угадать, что у него за табличка. 
вопросы типа:
ты там был? ну и кого ждёшь? мальчика или девочку?.......... 

так?

----------


## tekira

Про роддом спрашивали: жену туда отпустишь? Сколько раз? Часто туда заглядываешь? Если кровать, то, например, Кого ты туда брать любишь? Что ты там делаешь? примерно такие. Конечно, говориться, что нужно надписи угадать, но у меня никто не угадал:rolleyes:, но было очень смешно, и гости с удовальствием подключились.

----------


## shoymama

*Порубовы*,
Написала в личку

----------


## чижик

> У немцев есть такой конкурс:
> 
> Покупаете консервные дозы (напр. горошек, мандарины, кукуруза, рыба, ананас и т. д.) на донышке подписываете фломастером, что в этой дозе


Ребята, кто не понял - ДОЗЫ - не знаю, кто что подумал :Oj: - в данном случае консервные банки.В смысле, жестяные. Просто немецкое это слово...М-да.

----------


## Соринка

Дорогие форумчане!!!   Откликнитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь, у кого есть музыка к *цветным танцам!!! * Очень хочется попробовать, сколько не просила своего звукооператора этим заняться, бесполезно!! Заранее благодарю!!!!
sor.inka@rambler.ru

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Соринка*,
я кинула тебе на почту послушай может подойдет  :flower:  правда они минут на 15 :biggrin:

----------


## Светлана пион

> Дорогие форумчане!!!   Откликнитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь, у кого есть музыка к *цветным танцам!!! * Очень хочется попробовать, сколько не просила своего звукооператора этим заняться, бесполезно!! Заранее благодарю!!!!
> sor.inka@rambler.ru


Отправила на почту! 3 варианта

Хотелось бы еще раз сказать спасибо всем за цветные танцы!!!
СПАСИБО!СУПЕР! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Порубовы

*Соринка*, на скорую руку склепали. сами ещё не проводили конкурс такой.
http://porubovy.at.ua/index/cvetnye_tancy/0-28

----------


## optimistka17

> у кого есть музыка к цветным танцам!!!


Смотри на почте. Тот вариант, которым пользуюсь я. Без черного цвета...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Светлана пион*,
 вау, я только один провожу, и тот порядком уже надоел, можно и мне все варианты послушать, может из каких в наш чего добавим?

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Предлагаю шляпные загадки.Вообще-то они детские(из ""Чем развлечь гостей).Но уже пару раз проводила со взрослой аудиторией.Получилось здорово.После загадок вызываю всех обладателей головных уборов и весело танцуем самый "прижимистый" танец-Ламбаду.

Шляпные загадки.
1.дочка маме говорит 
Солнышко глаза слепит
И купила дочке мама
Симпатичную …(панаму)

2.Ветер сильный налетел
Папа ахнуть не успел
Почему расстроен папа
У него слетела…(шляпа)

3.Буратино- шалунишка
Из известной детской кнжки
Почудить был мастак 
И носил всегда…(колпак)

4.На учёбу Ян спешит
У него спортивный вид
Носит он всегда футболку
Козырьком назад…(Бейсболку)

5.Очень любим мы гулять
В игры разные играть
Поглядите- кА на Пашку
Как ему идёт…(фуражка)

6.Мама белит потолок
Слушая тяжёлый рок
Из платочка наша мама
Сделала себе …(бандану)

7.Говорила мама дочке
Будешь ты гулять в платочке
Но сказала Даша нет!
Лучше дайте мне…(берет)

8.Ветер тучи разогнал
Кате косы растрепал
Повязала Катеринка
Вмиг на голову…(косынку)

9.Вот последняя загадка
Спит ребёнок в люльке сладко
Что на голове?...чепец
А загадочкам конец!

----------


## Светлана пион

> *Светлана пион*,
>  вау, я только один провожу, и тот порядком уже надоел, можно и мне все варианты послушать, может из каких в наш чего добавим?


Отправила!!!:smile:
Заслуга не моя, а "сторожил" форума!!!
Еще раз им спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Соринка

Не перестаю удивляться вашей щедрости, дорогие!!!   Спасибо вам всем огромное!!!  Надо же, сколько народу откликнулось моментально на просьбу!!! Спасибо вам!!!!!

----------


## novinka15

*Скороговорки*

1. В Кабардино-Балкарии валокордин из Болгарии.
2. Деидеологизировали-деидеологизировали, и додеидеологизировались.
3. Их пестициды не перепистицидят наши по своей пестицидности.
4. Кокосовары варят в скорококосоварках кокосовый сок.
5. Работники предприятие приватизировали, приватизировали да не выприватизировали.
6. Сиреневенькая зубовыковыривательница.
7. Флюорографист флюорографировал флюорографистку.
8. Я - вертикультяп. Могу вертикультяпнуться, могу вывертикультяпнуться.
9. Стаффордширский терьер ретив, а черношерстный ризеншнауцер резв.
10. Это колониализм? - Нет, это не колониализм, а неоколониализм!
11. Волховал волхв в хлеву с волхвами.
12. Интервьюер интервента интервьюировал.
13. Мы ели, ели ершей у ели. Их еле-еле у ели доели.
14. На дворе трава, на траве дрова. Не руби дрова на траве двора!
15. Наш голова вашего голову головой переголовил, перевыголовил.
16. Павел Павлушку пеленовал, пеленовал и распелёновывил.
17. Рапортовал, да не дорапортовал, дорапортовал, да зарапортовался.
18. Регулировщик лигуриец регулировал в Лигурии.
19. Рыла свинья белорыла, тупорыла; полдвора рылом изрыла, вырыла, подрыла.
20. У нас во дворе-подворье погода размокропогодилась.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

примите и от меня вклад в копилочку-идея взята с форума  просто я ее чуть подкорректировала для себя..
реквизит-25 тенисных шариков(один из которых другого цвета-например все белые и один оранжевый), непрозрачный мешок.
дорогие друзья я предлагаю вам сейчас узнать, что же ждет нас в следующем году(думаю можно использовать и на других праздниках, предсказывая на неделю, месяц и т.д.) у меня в мешочке лежат белые шарики с предсказаниями но сейчас я на ваших глазах добавлю еще один-оранжевый(ложу)- по статистике этот шарик вытаскивает 1 из250, поэтому если кто-то вытащит оранжевый шарик- тот будет  самым...... в будущем году а еще  получти специальный приз(планирую заготовить10 бутылок тигриного шомпанского- что останется, используем дома-по статистике должно остаться как минимум 9:biggrin:- посмотрим!!!) ну и далее народ вытаскивает шарик, на каждом кроме оранжевого написано-любвовь, здоровье, счастье,удача , и т.д.(что ждет его в наступающем году...) и еще говорю- своя рука владыка, выбирайте для себя самое лучшее...ВЫТАЩИЛИ, ПРОЧИТАЛИ,ПОЛОЖИЛИ ОБРАТНО...
мне игра понравилась и стало действительно интересно статистические данные!закончить можно- если будет больше чем 1 вытянувший оранжевый- статистика нам нипочем-мы разбили статистические данные в пух и прах, а если всеже 1 или не одного- всеже великая вещь эта стстистика(это пока что пришло на ум, а вообще над заключением надо подумать...:wink:)Юля
а так мои шарики выглядят без мешка...
[IMG]http://*********org/46996m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## shoymama

Юль, сразу технический вопрос: чем наносить названия на шарики: писать или наклеивать? И второй - тигриное шампанское уже снабдила наклейками? Поделись, если не жалко!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Оля на шариках писала перманентным(спиртовым) маркером- он стирается  только спиртом или ацетоном... это намного долговечнее чем наклеивать :Aga:   ну а за наклейками чес говоря хотела к нашей Галочке постучаться:rolleyes: думаю поможет!!! может еще сделать наклейки на напиток-шомпанское пузырьковое, долглиграющее... или что-то типа того:wink: пошла просить...... :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> Предлагаю шляпные загадки.Вообще-то они детские(из ""Чем развлечь гостей).Но уже пару раз проводила со взрослой аудиторией.Получилось здорово.После загадок вызываю всех обладателей головных уборов и весело танцуем самый "прижимистый" танец-Ламбаду.


Предлагаю развить эту тему... Просто общий таней ламбада в этих самых* шляпах* мне кажется как-то маловато... Мне  не дает  покоя мысль, что имею много разных шляп и мало их использую.:wink: 
А еще приобрела достаточно много* очков..* И тоже никак не придумаю их полноценное применение...

----------


## tekira

а можно мне тоже музыку к цветным танцам, пожалуйста. tekira@list.ru

----------


## shoymama

> а можно мне тоже музыку к цветным танцам, пожалуйста. tekira@list.ru


Качай:  http://files.mail.ru/H70SLV

----------


## Олеч

девчёнки подскажите какую сделать подводку  к фантам?

----------


## tataluna

Как то думала сделать конкурс "букет" т.е. много разных шляпок и обладатель каждой шляпки придумывает себе образ и название цветка, затем составляем букет и дарим молодым или юбиляру :flower:  примерно такая была у меня идея:smile:

Олеч 
фанты это старинная игра аристократов, поэтому я думаю подводки к ней не нужно фанты они и в африке фанты!

----------


## Нюся

Игра на вечер (помогает после тяжелого трудового рабочего дня). 

Для игры вам понадобится: человек (вы сами), ванная с натянутыми над ней верёвками-лёсками для сушки белья, колготки. Как играть: надеваете колготки попой на голову, залезаете в ванну, встаёте в ней в полный рост, ноги (колготочные, не свои) забрасываете на верёвки для сушки белья. Медленно трогаетесь с места и делаете несколько шагов вперёд. Вы - троллейбус. Если при этом надеть лыжи - получается трамвай. А если надеть лыжи и налить в ванну воды - получается речной трамвай, а если в ванну с водой уронить включенный фен, то получится электричка, а если выключить свет и одеть налобный фонарик, то вы - метро. А если добавить в воду керосина, то получится самолет, если при этом в воде останется фен - все, пипец, вы - ракета!)

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Нюся*,
  все, пипец, вы - ракета!

 :Ok: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## МаЛена

*Нюся,*:biggrin: :Ok: ржунемогу...подстолом...

----------


## solist64

> а если в ванну с водой уронить включенный фен,


Взбадривает!

----------


## ЯАлекс

Конкурс создай портрет, не видел делает ли кто то
[IMG]http://*********ru/936364m.jpg[/IMG]
Конкурс видел, что и другие делают ,хорошо проходит и на свадьбах и на юбилеях и корпоратах
[IMG]http://*********ru/982447.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Инна Р.

Алекс, расскажи, что ты с ними интересного такого делаешь, что они у тебя везде хорошо идут? Я сшила, как дура, один раз отработала... не понравилось. теперь лежат мертвым грузом малыши эти. :Oj:

----------


## ЯАлекс

> Алекс, расскажи, что ты с ними интересного такого делаешь, что они у тебя везде хорошо идут? Я сшила, как дура, один раз отработала... не понравилось. теперь лежат мертвым грузом малыши эти.


Объявляю, что юбиляр (директор, молодожены) любят ходить в театр...., и сегодня поздравить их приехали  театральные артисты, но театр не простой, а кукольный
Вызываю 2 мужчин 2 женщин (желательно семейные, или пары) - высоких мужчин (предупреждая их, чтобы стояли с непроницаемыми лицами) , далее пары "загружаются в ширму" 
1) утро- дети проснулись , потянулись, протерли глазки и т.д.
2) захотели поесть- 2 рожка на скорость
3) захотели поиграть- 2 пирамидки 
4) захотели потанцевать

Иногда конце говорю, что хотя вы все видели выступление нашего театра, но раскрою тайну, что самое интересное происходило за ширмой- ширму опускаем

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/943556m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Уважаемые форумчане, позвольте внести свой вклад в это здоровское дело.Несколько раз на юбилеях проводил конкурс "Расшифровать имя юбиляра(ши)".На листе ватмана в столбик написано имя и фамилия.АЛЛА ПЕТРОВА:
А - аккуратная,атлетическая,автономная
Л - любимая,
Л - ласковая
А - артистичная

П - преданная,пушистая
Е -единственная,ершистая
Т - талантливая,тёплая ,тактичная
Р -радостная
О - обаятельная,обалденная
В - волшебная,внимательная
А - ароматная
Перечислений в строку может быть множество, особенно когда компания "горячая" пёрлы летят на ура.Названные слова не должны повторяться.(Золотая книга тамады.Автор -составитель С.Н.Бердышев).Конкурс проходит весело и забавно.

----------


## lamod

Я тут на сайте " Чай вдвоем" нашла вот такие загадки... Честно говоря, отгадали мы с мужем только две. А автор еще пишет, что загадки простые и ответов не требуется. Привожу точную цитату:

"Всем приятного аппетита и хорошего настроения. Пусть ваш холодильник всегда будет полон, а голова готова к моим загадкам. Итак, поехали!

Курица с коровой
Готовили блюдо.
Как же нам толково
Назвать это чудо?

Решил баран возглавить стол,
Он скор был и проворен.
Когда последний гость ушел,
Осталась горстка зерен.

Кефиру надоела родная сторона,
Решил он за границу из дома убежать,
Но скоро ностальгия заела бегуна.
Давайте вместе думать, как нам его назвать?

Петров Иван Иваныч боксером раньше был.
Любил варенье, мясо и фрукты он любил,
Но больше всех на свете любил он этот фрукт.
Попробуйте ответить, как все его зовут.

Жил-был на свете абрикос,
Но вдруг случился с ним психоз:
Он голодовку объявил.
Назвать бы я его просил.

Он беспризорник и беглец,
Болтун и задавака,
Но и ему пришел конец
В зубах. Кто он, однако?

Приманка для лисиц,
На елках он бывает,
Румян и желтолиц.
Как парня называют?

Ответы специально не помещаю, потому что загадки простые."

Ну, как вам?

----------


## Порубовы

Боксёр любит ГРУШУ
беспризорник - КОЛОБОК
абрикос - видимо усох с голодухи и стал КУРАГОЙ.
приманка для лисиц - может СЫР - его во рту ворона именно на ели держала
курица с коровой - ОМЛЕТ может - яйцо с молоком.

на два других фантазии не хватает. но писал эти ЛЁГКИЕ загадки явно обладатель хрустальной совы клуба "ч?г?к?" у них такой склад мышления.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
на кефир только Сыворотка в голову лезет. и то от части слова ВОРОТ -  воротиться мол хочет. ну это бредовая идея.

----------


## laro4ka09

> Боксёр любит ГРУШУ
> беспризорник - КОЛОБОК
> абрикос - видимо усох с голодухи и стал КУРАГОЙ.
> приманка для лисиц - может СЫР - его во рту ворона именно на ели держала
> курица с коровой - ОМЛЕТ может - яйцо с молоком.


то же самое в голову пришло.
Про кефир - может, ЙОГУРТ?
С бараном хуже...  после чего от съеденного может остаться горстка зерен?..  kuku

----------


## Alenajazz

> Кефиру надоела родная сторона,
> Решил он за границу из дома убежать


Да уж... В Турции аналог - "Айран". А так - "Бифидок", "Активия"

----------


## lamod

Мы отгадали только Йогурт и Курагу.



> Боксёр любит ГРУШУ
> беспризорник - КОЛОБОК
> абрикос - видимо усох с голодухи и стал КУРАГОЙ.
> приманка для лисиц - может СЫР - его во рту ворона именно на ели держала
> курица с коровой - ОМЛЕТ может - яйцо с молоком.


Наверное, это правильно. А с бараном- ? Может это какое-то национальное блюдо, Плов, например?

----------


## лирочка

Игра 	«По кругу»
Образуется два круга: внешний и внутренний с одинаковым количеством игроков. Один человек из внутреннего круга и один из внешнего образуют пару. (каждый должен запомнить своего партнёра). По команде ведущего внешний круг начинает бежать по часовой стрелке, а внутренний против. Ведущий будет подавать команды, которые должна выполнить каждая пара 

Команды ведущего могут быть следующие: 
ладонь к ладони 
ухо к плечу 
колено к ладони 
пятка к пятке 
колено к плечу 
локоть к пятке 
спина к спине 
пятка к носу и т.д.

----------


## makseny

Всем- ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, зарегистрировалась здесь недавно, но впечатлений уже масса :Ok: ,эту темы читала 2 дня с утра и до ночи,наконец-то прочла,узнала много интересного, нашла даже дополнения к моим некоторым конкурсам,которых мне так не хватало, конечно же хочу поделиться своими маленькими секретами. конкурс с малышами я тоже делаю( это те малыши ,которых кашей,бананами ,йогуртами кормят),но у меня эти малыши на свадьбе задействованы в сказке про молодых. ещё у нас очень хорошо проходит на свадьбах сбор денег на молодых,свидетелей мы обматываем скотчем бумажным и под музыку выпускаем в зал, гости клеят свои денежки на этот скотч,получается очень красиво и оригинально,этакие денежные свидетели:smile:. ну и повязку мы тоже уже 2-й год кидаем тоже интересно-вместо подвязки мы кидаем семейные трусы с надписью- ну,всё попал,я следующий,при этом об этих трусах никто не знает кроме жениха и невесты,жених как обычно снимает подвязку с ноги невесты,а перед тем как кидать подвязку,мы её меняем на трусики, холостяки просто в восторге от таких труселей. хочу теперь с букетом что-нибудь придумать интересное,но пока не получается, было раньше и в кругу невеста его отдавала,и кидала, и прятала под стул,но всё это уже не то,может здесь кто-нибудь,что-нибудь делает интересное с букетом?

----------


## черника

> Игра 	«По кругу»
> Образуется два круга: внешний и внутренний с одинаковым количеством игроков. Один человек из внутреннего круга и один из внешнего образуют пару. (каждый должен запомнить своего партнёра). По команде ведущего внешний круг начинает бежать по часовой стрелке, а внутренний против. Ведущий будет подавать команды, которые должна выполнить каждая пара 
> 
> Команды ведущего могут быть следующие: 
> ладонь к ладони 
> ухо к плечу 
> колено к ладони 
> пятка к пятке 
> колено к плечу 
> ...


 Я часто провожу эту игру, но нужно называть разные части тела, обговорив, что первая часть тела называется мужская , вторая женская.. Например, левый локоть к правой щиколотке, правый мизинец к левой коленке, голова к груди("Дорогие мужчины, удобно ли вам?") и т.д.
Та пара, что прикасается друг к другу последней, выбывает.



> пятка к носу и т.д.


 А сами хотели бы поучаствовать?

----------


## Alenajazz

*lamod*,
 Мозг!!!! Ни за что бы про плов не догадалась!!! :Ok:

----------


## Раюшка

> вместо подвязки мы кидаем семейные трусы с надписью- ну,всё попал,я следующий,при этом об этих трусах никто не знает кроме жениха и невесты,жених как обычно снимает подвязку с ноги невесты,а перед тем как кидать подвязку,мы её меняем на трусики, холостяки просто в восторге от таких труселей.


Мне вот интересно: неужели, когда семейные трусы летят в сторону холостяков, парни не замечают, ЧТО к ним летит? Мы о подобном розыгрыше знаем, скажу по секрету, в некоторых компаниях я его даже провожу, только вместо подвязки жених первый раз бросает беленькие изящные стринги, когда они летят в воздухе, их реально перепутать с подвязкой. Но семейники.... хм...... :-))))))))

----------


## makseny

мы трусы резиночкой заделываем,чтобы не разлетались, сколько раз так кидали,ещё ни разу никто не догадался, в конце вечера все уже хорошие и не видят что именно на них летит. стринги мы тоже кидали,но на них сильно не распишешься

----------


## Volodя

конкурс "Прокати яблоко"
Девушка ложится спиной на стулья, скамейку (ножки вместе, руки по швам). Берется яблоко и ложится девушке на ножки как можно ближе к ступням. Задание парня - носом, не дотрагиваясь руками ни до девушки, ни до яблока, прокатить яблоко через все ее тело и, добравшись до рта девушки (в общем-то, получается до подбородка), парень должен взять яблоко в зубы и дать откусить его девушке. На этом игра заканчивается. Во время игры девушка и парень не имеют права помогать друг другу. Если яблоко падает, дают другое (чистое), и парень начинает сначала. Игра получается очень веселая, так как сразу после начала появляется множество советчиков. И все с замиранием сердца наблюдают момент перехода яблоком пикантных мест, девушка тоже очень бурно реагирует, и иногда яблоко падает, и все начинается сначала. А представьте, если парень "подогрет", и на самом пикантном месте он промажет и не попадет по яблоку, яблоко естественно упадет (и так несколько раз).

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Привет всем! Я думаю сейчас уже многие начали потихоньку готовиться к новогодним праздникам. Перечитывала книги с играми и нашла игру, которая называется "Звенья цепи". Может быть многие ее знают... Немножко ее адаптировала и думаю, что можно использовать как игру-манок, чтобы собрать гостей в команды. Бывают компании, когда с трудом собираются команды, а если их как-нибудь "обмануть" - потом с удовольствием играют к командные игры.
Суть игры - заготовить карточки или листочки с "инструкцией". В каждой инструкции должно быть две строчки. Вот какие приводит автор книги, например: "Ты - тюбик с кремом" ,а во второй строчке "Найди фен для волос". Следующая инструкция, следовательно, начинается словами "Ты - фен для волос. Найди терку для сыра"... и последняя инструкция замыкает круг - "Ты - воздушный шарик. Найди тюбик для бритья". Карточки с инструкциями сделать в 2 вариантах, в хаотичном порядке раздать участникам, и на время гости должны собраться в команды, найдя всю цепочку. 
Так как близится Новый год, решила сделать цепочки новогодними. 
Подводка примерно такая, еще думаю:
Новогодний праздник не только самый радостный и веселый, но и, как правило, заполнен предпраздничной суетой и нехваткой времени... Давайте представим такую курьезную ситуацию. Стрелки часов неумолимо приближаются к 12, а новогодняя елка не украшена и не готов любимый и традиционный  салат мужа "Оливье". Сейчас мы с вами попробуем наверстать упущенное. (в это время раздаются карточки).
У вас в руках карточки со всеми составляющими, необходимыми для приготовления салата "Оливье" - это будет одна команда, а те кто получил карточки с новогодними игрушками - будут украшать елочку - у вас своя команда. Каждая карточка - это своеобразное звено единой цепи - постарайтесь побыстрее сложить свои цепочки.
Так, что-то, наверное, слишком замысловато написала...
Ну, ладно, еще буду думать.
И сами цепочки:
Для елки -
Ты - новогодняя елка. Найди снежинку.
Ты - снежинка. Найди серпантин.
Ты - серпантин. Найди хлопушку.
Ты - хлопушка. Найди Снегурочку.
ты - Снегурочка. Найди бенгальские огни.
Ты - бенгальськие огни. Найди Деда Мороза.
Ты - Дед Мороз. Найди конфетти.
Ты- конфетти. Найди елочный дождик.
Ты - елочный дождик. Найди стекляные шарики.
ты - стекляные шарики. Найди новогоднюю елку.

И 2 вариант - салат "Оливье"
Ты - салатница. Найди варенный картофель
Ты - варенный картофель. Найди докторскую колбасу.
Ты - докторская колбаса. Найди соленый огурец.
Ты - соленый огурец. Найди зеленный горошек.
Ты - зеленный горошек. Найди крутые яйца.
Ты - крутые яйца. Найди зеленый лук
Ты -зеленый лук. Найди морковочку
Ты- морковочка. Найди петрушку.
Ты - петрушка. Найди майонез.
Ты - майонез. Найди салатницу.

Чем еще эта игра на мой взгляд интересна, так это тем, что если она получится, тематику можна брать любую.
А может быть кто-то исползовал эту игру в работе? Если да, поделитесь опытом, как проходит?

----------


## shoymama

*MaRinKa_Z*,
Мне очень понравилось! И особенно то, что действительно можно приспособить под любую тему. Буду пробовать.
Я бы только заменила "Ты" на "ВЫ"

----------


## лирочка

Дорогие друзья, а сейчас мы с вами разделимся на две команды. 
    Команда «Хи» и команда «Ха». А от каждой команды  мне потребуются   молодые ухажеры. Представимся. (надевает короны) Вы сейчас будете     собирать поцелуи, который всех больше будет в поцелуях, побеждает.
    Дамы, поддержим ухажеров. И кто же победил? Криками,  аплодисментами поддерживаем ухажера из  команды «ХИ», а теперь из   команды «Ха».
    Видать целуются наши  ухажеры отлично, но ведь тот ухажер хорош, который еще своими движениями может женщину соблазнить.
     Ну, а мы приготовим ручки, и как только наши ухажеры затанцуют,    команды будут сканировать хи-хи-хи, ха-ха-ха.
   Музыку, поехали!
   ТАНЕЦ С ШАРИКАМИ.
    И кто же победил. Победил ухажер из команды «Хи». Победил ухажер из    команды «Ха».
    Ну как я могу оценивать таких мужчин, я готова разорваться просто. Мы присуждаем гран-при ухажеру жениху и командам 	«Хихоньки» и «Хаханьки».

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

[QUOTE=shoymama]Я бы только заменила "Ты" на "ВЫ"

Cпасибо, Оля.  :Ok:  
Чего-то я в самом деле протупила... Хотя в принципе обращение на "Ты" никогда не практикую... Хорошо, что осмысление ошибки пришло не во время проведения праздника.

----------


## тен-тен

ведущий ставит на стол буквы. состовляющие слово "пенсионер", затем говорит по 3 описания предметов, начинающихся на каждую букву. Угадавшие в качестве приза получают данные предметы.

Буква П:
-компактен
-необходим в хозяйстве
-способен выдержать груз не более 3 кг
(пакет полиэтиленовый).

Буква Е:
-бывает настоящая и искусственной
- имеет колючий характер
- является главным атрибутом зимнего праздника.
(Ель искусственная в миниатюре)

Буква Н
-универсальные посредники
-предпочитатели разнообразия цветов
-приятели игл

(нитки)

Буква С:
-сожители на малой площади
-работают с огоньком
-опасная игрушка в руках детей
(спички)

Буква И:
-внутри мягко, снаружи гладко
-дружит с металлическими предметами, у которых дырка в попке
-обожает иглоукалывания
(игольница)

Буква :О
-сторонник гигиены и освежающегодействия
-содержатель спирта и душистых веществ
-прекрасно адаптируется на теле, волосах и одежде
(одеколон)

Буква: Н
-имеет вид колпачка
-любит восседать на пальце
-защищает от укоов игл
(напёрсток)

Буква: Е
- небольшая книжечка
- хранитель записей на каждый день
-помощник деловых людей
(ежедневник)

Буква: Р
-обладает множеством зубов
-тяготеет к волосам
-служит индивидуальным парихмахером
(расчёска)

----------


## Карина П

Я не профессионал, а любитель!
Провожу в детском саду праздники (День отца для 6 групп по отдельности и практически разным сценариям - индивидуально подобранным для каждой группы, так и веселее и 100% лучше получиться). И для школы - в которой дочка учиться - дни здоровья, театра, именниника.... Видела многих ведущих, и мне кажеться, что детский (не взрослый - потому что не пробовала) - провела бы значительно интересней!!! Так как погружаюсь в идею сценария, и составляю так, что бы без заминочки, и весело.
Вот завтра 2 праздника для подготовительных групп (день отца).
Выбрала многие конкурсы, эстафеты, кричалки - с вашего форума - БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
Очень понравилась идея с боксом (только я ее изменила: вызываю пап, они одевают боксерские перчатки, выполняют движения в соответствии с текстом: АППЕРКОТ, УДАР НИЖЕ ПОЯСА, НОКДАУН, НОКАУТ.... а затем говорю - молодцы, это была репитиция, вот вам по шарику, держите его за пумпочки, старайтесь выбить его из рук соперника (тоже модифицировала ВАШ конкурс) - вообще по-мужски, и на детском празднике!!!!

ЕСЛИ У КОГО-ЛИБО ИМЕЮТСЯ ИДЕИ ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ПРАЗДНИКА С ПАПАМИ, БУДУ РАДА!!!
Я ведь подстроюсь под любой конкурс, напишите.... для ликвидации заминок на празднике, может что-то заменю свое.
И еще раз всем спасибо!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> ЕСЛИ У КОГО-ЛИБО ИМЕЮТСЯ ИДЕИ ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ПРАЗДНИКА С ПАПАМИ, БУДУ РАДА!!!


-Рыцарский турнир(два участника оседлают конячек на палочке, на головах у них шлемы-это миски. В руках длинный шар-шадеемка-это меч. Задача, сбить чужой шлем, сохранив свой , как бы сидя верхом на коне)
-Этой же шадеемкой сбить спичечный коробок
-Вылепить с помощью ножниц и скотча и воздушных шаров какую-то скульптуру
-Любая эстафета по типу "Весёлых стартов"
-Сильные духом(надуть  медицинские,воздушные перчатки, пока не лопнут)
-Может нарисовать что-то типа "моя мечта"( с закрытыми глазами)

----------


## Карина П

optimistka17, спасибо за конкурсы!!! Обязательно возьму конкурс с медицинскими перчатками - супер!!!
Провела сегодня 2 праздника, еще 4 осталось (для старших и средних) с папами.
Прошло успешно, думала заключительный конкурс не пойдет - а пошел!!!!
Мы - я и Веселинка - усадили пап в середину зала на стулья, одели им маски (середина маски вырезана, по конуру лица полоска, сверху уши: котик, или грива льва, или шерсть щенка, т.е., лицо папино, а вокруг не папино). Дали детям косметические карандаши, и они с таким удовольствием рисовали папе усы, брови, нос, зубы, а затем и папы разошлись и расскрасили детей...Вообщем очень понравилось, и никто-никто не был против, а затем все выстроились по кругу и играли в "Страшилку" (я ее сократила до 2 минут, хотя у Суворовой в ритмике вообще 1,5 минуты).
Вообщем спасибо всем!!! Пишите, чем можно позабавить пап!!!

----------


## Людмила ZUM

> Я не профессионал, а любитель!
> Провожу в детском саду праздники (День отца для 6 групп по отдельности и практически разным сценариям - индивидуально подобранным для каждой группы, так и веселее и 100% лучше получиться). И для школы - в которой дочка учиться - дни здоровья, театра, именниника.... Видела многих ведущих, и мне кажеться, что детский (не взрослый - потому что не пробовала) - провела бы значительно интересней!!! Так как погружаюсь в идею сценария, и составляю так, что бы без заминочки, и весело.
> Вот завтра 2 праздника для подготовительных групп (день отца).
> Выбрала многие конкурсы, эстафеты, кричалки - с вашего форума - БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
> Очень понравилась идея с боксом (только я ее изменила: вызываю пап, они одевают боксерские перчатки, выполняют движения в соответствии с текстом: АППЕРКОТ, УДАР НИЖЕ ПОЯСА, НОКДАУН, НОКАУТ.... а затем говорю - молодцы, это была репитиция, вот вам по шарику, держите его за пумпочки, старайтесь выбить его из рук соперника (тоже модифицировала ВАШ конкурс) - вообще по-мужски, и на детском празднике!!!!
> 
> ЕСЛИ У КОГО-ЛИБО ИМЕЮТСЯ ИДЕИ ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ПРАЗДНИКА С ПАПАМИ, БУДУ РАДА!!!
> Я ведь подстроюсь под любой конкурс, напишите.... для ликвидации заминок на празднике, может что-то заменю свое.
> И еще раз всем спасибо!!!


Карина, в перчатках   можно вареные яйца очищать или конфетки от обертки!

----------


## жанна-кирилл

> Мне вот интересно: неужели, когда семейные трусы летят в сторону холостяков, парни не замечают, ЧТО к ним летит? Мы о подобном розыгрыше знаем, скажу по секрету, в некоторых компаниях я его даже провожу, только вместо подвязки жених первый раз бросает беленькие изящные стринги, когда они летят в воздухе, их реально перепутать с подвязкой. Но семейники.... хм...... :-))))))))


Раюшка, у людей хватательный рефлекс один из самых первых и стойких, Ловят все. Когда я год назад услышала про подвязку с сюрпризом в варианте со стрингами, сразу поменяла их на мужские трусы. Не знаю, как у кого, но у меня логическое объяснение - откуда Жених взял стринги - снял с Невесты ( упс...). Так что ловят большие и незавязаные, как миленькие, надевают на себя поверх брюк - фото и ура!

----------


## Крымчанка

Всем привет! Не знаю, был ли на форуме такой вариант "Танца со шваброй!" Но, думаю, если повторюсь никто не обидется:wink:. Идея не моя. 
Пары М и Ж становятся друг к другу спиной. Руки согнутые в локтях переплетают. Звучит быстрая музыка, пары танцуют в ритме. Музыка останавливается. Ведущий считает Раз, два, три. Пары за это время должны поменяться партнёрами. Кто не успел - выбывает. Танцуют дальше. И так до пары- победителя.
Проходит весело. Не проводила, но наблюдала как народ отрывался.

----------


## mayachok

Здравствуйте! Всю тему прочитать просто невозможно, чтобы проверить, не повторяюсь ли я. Конкурс не новый, но если кому пригодится - буду рада. Мне его посоветовала дочь для проведения на новогодних корпоративах. Проводили в прошлом году - с удовольствием и весело все играли!
Для начала нужно заготовить снежки: из белой бумаги или газет (просто сминаем, придавая круглую форму).Делим гостей на 2 команды, которые стоят друг к другу лицом (мы брали представителей из двух организаций). Снежки в равных количествах ложим перед каждой командой по центру на одну кучу. Задача: чтобы как можно больше снежков оказалось на стороне соперника. Судьи: руководители организаций. Вы бы видели с каким азартом они играли!!! А как болели за них начальники! Очень сплочает коллектив :biggrin:

----------


## тен-тен

Игроки образуют две команды. Капитаны команд получают от ведущего по большой плитке шоколада. Под весёлую музыку они разворачивают её и делят на дольки между игроками. Команда, быстро получившая сладкое удовольствие и положившая дольки в рот и крикнувшая "Смак", выигрывает.

----------


## vfhbyf

я провожу такой конкурс... у гостей спрашиваю какие песни про зиму они знают... они называют. потом тех кто называл человека 4 вызываешь. и говоришь что все знают песню ой мороз мороз. И сейчас мы с вами будем ее исполнять. Первому надо спеть "Ой мороз, мороз...." тихо . Второму игроку :"Не морозь меня...." надо спеть тоненьким голосом. Третьему: "не морозь меня......" грубым голосом, Четверному: "Моего коня.... громко (желательно не в микрофон, потому что орут громко обычно. Порепетировали, а теперь будем исполнять...  с помощью Гелиевых шаров. Они вдыхают гелий и поют так как говоили. Весело получается....:smile:

----------


## Polli

у нас на корпоративе компания которая занимается автоделом )) так вот они попросили провести конкурс ...а я никак не могу подобрать к нему музыку может у кого то есть идеи ??:) мне кажеться здесь от музыки многое зависит ))) а вот и сам конкурс)
*ИГРА : СТАРЫЙ АВТОМОБИЛЬ*
От каждого столика вызывается по одному участнику(6-8 человек) , которые подходят к сцене вместе со стулом. Все стулья становятся в два ряда и участники садятся на них друг за другом в две шеренги.
Ведущий говорит : представьте, что вы едете в старом – старом автомобиле, у которого нет дна и крыши, и который заносит на каждом повороте. Играющие должны повторять за ведущим все движения.
Если ведущий говорит:
- поворот налево – играющие должны наклониться влево и крикнуть – ВАУ!
- поворот направо – играющие опять кричат – ВАУ!
- препятствие снизу – играющие поднимают ноги и кричат – ОПОНЬКИ!
- препятствие сверху – играющие наклоняются вниз и кричат – ОПОЧКИ!
- дождь – играющие поднимают руки вверх и кричат – БРРР!
Ведущий вперемешку называет команды, а игроки должны успеть их выполнить. Темп игры ускоряется кто не успел выбывает

----------


## mayachok

*Polli*,
 А не хотите попробовать "Песенку шофера" в исполнении Агутина? Мне кажется она очень подошла бы - веселая, известная и как раз в тему! Если нужно - могу дать ссылку. :Aga:

----------


## Polli

ооооточно )))) спасибо большое ))) возьму наверное минус ))))

----------


## Polli

*mayachok*,еще раз хочу сказать спасибочки нашла минус мне кажеться очень подходит ))

----------


## орбит

караоке "гласные"
может быть кто-то проводил? я пару раз - да!!!!!!! тоже самое, что и обычное, но только петь только гласными звуками - это такой прикол!!!!!!!!!!
только я раздаю тексты песен, где крупный шрифт, а гласные ещё крупнее и в цветности. и люди прикалываются.
 песенки самые элементарные новогодние, школьные, детские, но всеми легко узнаваемые.
С наступающим! лёгких на подъём клиентов на новогодниках!!!!!

----------


## жанна-кирилл

*Irishka*,
 Ира! Спасибо огромное за твой конкурс "Диагноз". Просто в масть мне - завтра 18-летие у студентки медуниверситета. Заглянула в тему, а тут такой клад. И всем, кто принимал участие в доработке - тоже благодарность.
Докину несколько нарезок
1.Далеко мой друг ( массажист) - в лучшем качестве
2. Зимний сон ( отит)
3. Кругом голова ( вегето-сосудистая дистания)
4.Моё сердце остановилось...и снова пошло ( инфаркт с хорошим концом)
5. Мурашки от Наташки ( как хотите - аллергия или, как говорится, Венера, не   Венера, но что-то венерическое)
6. На девчонок не глядим ( импотенция) - в исполнении Бореньки Моисеева
7. Трубадурочка ( анорексия)

http://files.mail.ru/AMY5YP

 :flower: 
Всех с Наступающим!

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Прошу помощи: девочка-студентка и спортсменка - занимается большим теннисом. Купила по случаю давно дестяь мячиков. Подскажите, как с ними можно поиграть, так, чтобы интересно всем было - и большим, и детям. Кроме того, чтобы провести эстафету - шарик на ложке ничего в голову не приходит. Или попарно держать мячик частями тела ( можно, что сами выбирали - у меня есть карточки с частями тела) и двигаться куда-то и обратно. Можно оставить наиболее подходящие части тела ( голова- лбами, например, бедрами, плечами). Метать куда-то не хочу - всё-таки ресторан, а не спортплощадка. Мне и мои варианты не нравятся.
Расчитываю очень на подсказки! Как всегда, нужно сегодня ( Д.р. завтра) Или завтра утром - я успею.

----------


## гармашева26

[QUOTE]*MaRin*Привет всем!

Для елки -
Ты - новогодняя елка. Найди снежинку.
Ты - снежинка. Найди серпантин.

скажите-кто-нибудь пробовал эту игру?не получилась.Наверно,много соединений.Может я что-то не так сделала?На что нужен акцент?

----------


## жанна-кирилл

[QUOTE=жанна-кирилл;2555183]*Irishka*,
 Ира! Спасибо огромное за твой конкурс "Диагноз". Просто в масть мне - завтра 18-летие у студентки медуниверситета. Заглянула в тему, а тут такой клад. И всем, кто принимал участие в доработке - тоже благодарность.
Докину несколько нарезок
1.Далеко мой друг ( массажист) - в лучшем качестве
2. Зимний сон ( отит)
3. Кругом голова ( вегето-сосудистая дистания)
4.Моё сердце остановилось...и снова пошло ( инфаркт с хорошим концом)
5. Мурашки от Наташки ( как хотите - аллергия или, как говорится, Венера, не   Венера, но что-то венерическое)
6. На девчонок не глядим ( импотенция) - в исполнении Бореньки Моисеева
7. Трубадурочка ( анорексия)



 :flower: 
Всех с Наступающим!

ИЗМЕНИЛА АРХИВ!

Докинула ещё нарезок и заменила архив - качайте здесь


http://files.mail.ru/J8ZNHH

Добавила
 - Не сыпь мне соль на рану ( хирург)
 - Вини-Пух ( ожирение
 - Волк и Козлята ( ангина)
 - А мне всё мало ( тоже ожирение)
 - Трубадурочка ( анорексия) - переделала, не тот куплет нарезала.
 -Зимний сон - качество лучше.

Поэтому прежний архив не качать, а качать этот. :Aga: 


*Вопрос про теннисные мячики ещё в силе!*

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*lamod*,
 Курица с коровой - может холодец? Мы так и варим - голяшка телячья и курица, или индюшатина ( ой, слюни потекли, 30 -го варить будем!)

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
Нашла у себя музыку из рекламы. Может быть что-то придумать вроде "угадай..."?
А может просто пригодится кому-то.

http://files.mail.ru/3ZYTX4

----------


## shoymama

[QUOTE=гармашева26;2555235]


> *MaRin*Привет всем!
> 
> Для елки -
> Ты - новогодняя елка. Найди снежинку.
> Ты - снежинка. Найди серпантин.
> 
> скажите-кто-нибудь пробовал эту игру?не получилась.Наверно,много соединений.Может я что-то не так сделала?На что нужен акцент?


Провела два раза, завтра опять пойду. Классно проходит! Нужно только хорошо объяснить, что к чему и сказать, чтоб со своей парой брались за руки. Я спецом все перемешала и раздала по всему залу. А люди разные, пять коллективов. Так они сразу и перезнакомились и подружились. Использовала эту игру как повод поднять из-за стола и после нее - сразу танцы.  :Ok:

----------


## Varvara

> Провела два раза, завтра опять пойду. Классно проходит! Нужно только хорошо объяснить, что к чему и сказать, чтоб со своей парой брались за руки. Я спецом все перемешала и раздала по всему залу. А люди разные, пять коллективов. Так они сразу и перезнакомились и подружились. Использовала эту игру как повод поднять из-за стола и после нее - сразу танцы. 
> __________________


Может, тогда в этом случае начать танцы с песни  ТАЗИК ОЛИВЬЕ от группы Поющие трусы? Песенка веселая, заводная, а припев такой:

Проблемы не пугают и кризис не побьет!
Мы все равно красиво встретим Новый год!
Народ простой бывалый и держится в седле, 
Пока еще хватает на тазик Оливье!

Или, если команда Оливье первой сформируется, пусть под нее станцует танец победителей...
Ну, а если первой будет команда Елка , то вариантов для их танца полно. :Aga:

----------


## жанна-кирилл

Добавка к ДИАГНОЗУ 
-Сахара не надо_Меладзе ( диабет)
-Пластический хирург
http://files.mail.ru/S3AN6M


Теннисные мячики - как с ними играть, пожалуйста, варианты. Про мячики на одеяле уже читала. 

С Наступающим!

----------


## жанна-кирилл

Начало конкурса ДИАГНОЗ
"Весёлый доктор" Королёва
http://files.mail.ru/5YOOCT

----------


## Елена-Забава

Жанна-Кирилл,а может  из этих мячиков сделать еще и гадания.Перевязать каждый цветной лентой и к каждому цвету - предсказание-гадание.Или разложить мячики на полу(перевязанные далеко не укатятся) и именинница или игроки пусть их соберут(предварительно завязать  глаза).Или всё это вместе.А если устроить напольный бильярд?

----------


## Курица

> ТАЗИК ОЛИВЬЕ от группы Поющие трусы? Песенка веселая, заводная, а припев такой:
> 
> Проблемы не пугают и кризис не побьет!
> Мы все равно красиво встретим Новый год!
> Народ простой бывалый и держится в седле, 
> Пока еще хватает на тазик Оливье!


Качать здесь: http:/*************.com/files/3xs70cs3h

----------


## гармашева26

*]shoymama;*

Провела два раза, завтра опять пойду. Классно проходит! Нужно только хорошо объяснить, что к чему и сказать, чтоб со своей парой брались за руки. 

А я их цепочку заставляла сделать,а сделать это очень сложно.В итоге они сделали круги,но была такая неразбериха!Спасибо ,теперь понятно

----------


## gvs

> Отправила на почту! 3 варианта


Светлана, можно и мне попросить все 3 варианта нарезок к "цветным танцам"  :flower: 

Всем форумчанам, кто потрудился над этими нарезками, мое ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
3 дня смотрела всю темку, чтоб найти какие-нибудь новые игры к юбилейному банкету  :Vah:  И, вроде бы, не видела игры "Веселый портняжка". Нашла эту игру в книжке "Веселые игры для взрослых". Может кому понравится и пригодится :wink: 
Вот собственно и сама игра :smile: Цитирую: Для игры необходимо собрать две команды, в которых будет равное количество мужчин и женщин. Все они встают в линии чередуясь (мужчина-женщина-мужчина т.д.). Выбираются два портняжки. Каждый из них получает по небольшой деревянной палочке, в которую вдета длянная шерстяная нить (лучше, если она свита в клубок). По сигналу ведущего начинается "шитье". Мужчинам портняжка продевает нитки через штанины, а женщинам через рукава. Выигрывает тот портняжка, который "прошьет" свою команду быстрее.   

Я, в свою очередь, для себя немного изменила правила игры :smile: Вместо деревянной палочки с шерстяной нитью я хочу использовать обычный бельевой шнур, которого в магазинах сейчас полно. А само "шитье" проводить не через штанины и рукава, а просто за все, за что можно зацепить шнур :smile: Например, за петельку для пояса на брюках :smile:

:smile: Может кому такой вариант игры больше понравится...

----------


## gvs

:smile: Хочу выразить свою благодарность всем, кто делится своими играми на форуме  :flower:  Нашла много интересных игр для себя :smile: СПАСИБО  :flower:

----------


## Порубовы

> Вместо деревянной палочки с шерстяной нитью я хочу использовать обычный бельевой шнур


мы её называли "связать узами дружбы" и вместо нити брали атласную ленту. 
эх, как давно это было)))

----------


## echeva

Ребята! Подскажите по поводу ЦВЕТНЫХ ТАНЦЕВ... Как раздать разноцветные ленточки? Может быть каким-либо манком? Как сделать это интересно?

----------


## Порубовы

сделайте отдельный конкурс: двум участникам раздаёте ленточки, и кто быстрее их повяжет людям и выведет их на танцпол - а дальше пошли танцы

----------


## optimistka17

> сделайте отдельный конкурс: двум участникам раздаёте ленточки, и кто быстрее их повяжет людям и выведет их на танцпол - а дальше пошли танцы


Артем, нет смысла повязывать людям цветные платки или ленточки..Гораздо красивее смотрится, если ленточку( платок, косынку) человек держит в руках, а затем во время танца, во время своего выхода -размахивает над головой...
Я раньше делала так.. Завершается застолье, я прохожу вдоль стульев, вдоль столов и каждому гостю вручаю платочек.. И начинали второе танцевальное отделение как раз с цветных танцев.
 Сейчас беру 6 участников, вручаю им каждому - косынки определенного цвета( у меня 6 цветов) и они, как ты предлагаешь, сами бегают и раздают косынки... Они же в завершении эти косынки и собирают , мне возвращают... Удобно...А этой шестерке я небольшие поощрительные призы вручаю..

----------


## Порубовы

*optimistka17*, этот пост Таня писала. ))))))))))
а мы цветные танцы не проводили ни разу, потому что крайне редко проводим танцевальные конкурсы - повезло с Диджеем.
Это именно Таня и настояла - не трогать людей в танцевалке. Кто хочет - танцует, кто хочет - курит, кто хочет - общается.
Если на танцполе меньше 30% гостей в крупной компании или 10 человек в небольшой - только тогда поднимаем их танцевальным конкурсом.

----------


## жанна-кирилл

*Елена-Забава*,
 Спасибо Лена, за помощь. Я уже придумала на ходу, когда ехала на работу - пять мячиков, написала разоцветными маркераминомера от 1 до 5 - это фанты, а выбирают его те, на ком остановится мячик без номера, передаваемый за столом ( под музыку) Всё просто, под это можно всё, что угодно. А расклад фантов - у именинницы, она сама зачитывает.

----------


## Yalo

[QUOTE=гармашева26;2555235]


> *MaRin*Привет всем!
> 
> Для елки -
> Ты - новогодняя елка. Найди снежинку.
> Ты - снежинка. Найди серпантин.
> 
> скажите-кто-нибудь пробовал эту игру?не получилась.Наверно,много соединений.Может я что-то не так сделала?На что нужен акцент?


Вчера пробовала, потому что в сотый раз пошла в одну и ту же компанию на корпоратив. Искала на форуме что-нибудь свеженькое. Результат - не очень получилось. Они так долго искали друг друга. Никак не могли составить цепочку. Хотя, кажется, все так просто. "Вареная колбаса" вообще ушел курить. Едва нашли его. Но я продолжила эту игру. Елка и Оливье потом состязались в исполнении песен о зиме и Новогоднем празднике подобно пинг-понгу. Эта часть удалась на славу.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

у меня тоже игра прошла чуть лучше чем средне... но я думаю что я не совсем контролировала процесс-раздала,рассказала, поняли? поняли! 1,2,3-начали... и в это время была рядом, но при этом раскладывала реквизит для игры елочки(как раз команды собрались) они бегали, смеялись- ты кто? колбаса? а я конфети-я не с тобой... потом, когда я присоеденилась к процессу- они уже определились, кто -где, осталось только выстроиться друг за другом-я направление дала, они поняли и быстро уже построились...
обязательно сделаю на следующий год,игра пройдена, ошибки учтены...

----------


## shoymama

> [B]
> 
> А я их цепочку заставляла сделать,а сделать это очень сложно.В итоге они сделали круги,но была такая неразбериха!Спасибо ,теперь понятно


Главное слова, которые надо сказать игрокам: "найдите свою пару и *возьмите её за руку*". Все, остальное само сразу получается. А как они стоять будут - кружком или просто цепочкой - это неважно, как место позволит.

Провела 5 раз. Проверено. После этих слов все сразу втыкаются. Нужно раздавать карточки еще во время застолья и каждому говорить эти же слова. А потом - общее объяснение и команда на старт

----------


## Leni

Танцевальная игра

Для знакомства.
Образуются 2 круга: женский -внутренний,мужской- внешний.Под музыку движемся в одном направлении,как только муз.останавливается стоящие напротив друг друга образуют пару и танцуем дальше.

Может уже кто и писал такой танец

----------


## орбит

> Главное слова, которые надо сказать игрокам: "найдите свою пару и возьмите её за руку". Все, остальное само сразу получается. А как они стоять будут - кружком или просто цепочкой - это неважно, как место позволит.


спасибо за эти цепочки авторам!!! я согласна, то не важно как они встанут, главное, чтобы они нашли соседнее звено. ржач стоял, кода одна участница громко кричала: "Ищу яйца, ищу крутые яйца!"

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Я раньше делала так.. Завершается застолье, я прохожу вдоль стульев, вдоль столов и каждому гостю вручаю платочек.. И начинали второе танцевальное отделение как раз с цветных танцев.
> Сейчас беру 6 участников, вручаю им каждому - косынки определенного цвета( у меня 6 цветов) и они, как ты предлагаешь, сами бегают и раздают косынки... Они же в завершении эти косынки и собирают , мне возвращают... Удобно...А этой шестерке я небольшие поощрительные призы вручаю..


спасибо,Людмила возьму на вооружение.
а у меня девочки фабричные оттанцуют и раздают платки гостям приглашая показать чему они научились у девочек.

----------


## shoymama

> Я, в свою очередь, для себя немного изменила правила игры  Вместо деревянной палочки с шерстяной нитью я хочу использовать обычный бельевой шнур, которого в магазинах сейчас полно. А само "шитье" проводить не через штанины и рукава, а просто за все, за что можно зацепить шнур  Например, за петельку для пояса на брюках


Только не забудь обратить внимание, что за цепочки цеплять не нужно - у меня, например, порвали...:frown:

----------


## Анюша

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 				MaRinПривет всем!
> 
> Для елки -
> Ты - новогодняя елка. Найди снежинку.
> Ты - снежинка. Найди серпантин.
> ...


Эта игра очень хороша для подростков, проводила правда не на празднике, а на занятии кроме салата оливье собирали компьютер ( монитор, мышка. системный блок, принтер и т.п.), да и искали они друг друга без слов, только с помощью мимики и жестов, прошла очень хорошо!!!

----------


## evochka2777

Надеюсь, не повторюсь.))

*Найди свой подарок*
Под тарелки гостей кладут бумажки с указанием места, где находится подарок каждого, причём место указано примерно так: 
- Встань спиной к двери, а лицом к телевизору. Сделай 3 шага и прорычи 2 раза. Повернись направо 4 раза, сделай 3 шага, повернись налево и подпрыгни. Сделай 5 шагов, повернись в обратную сторону и сделай ещё 2 шага. Теперь найди домик для того, что является всему головой (т. е. хлебницу) и загляни туда. 
…Обычно уже не так важен подарок, веселит сам процесс.

----------


## Два в одном

> мы её называли "связать узами дружбы" и вместо нити брали атласную ленту. 
> эх, как давно это было)))



А ещё к ложкам ленточки привязывали...давно....и ложки продевали...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> караоке "гласные"
> может быть кто-то проводил? я пару раз - да!!!!!!! тоже самое, что и обычное, но только петь только гласными звуками - это такой прикол!!!!!!!!!!
> только я раздаю тексты песен, где крупный шрифт, а гласные ещё крупнее и в цветности. и люди прикалываются.
>  песенки самые элементарные новогодние, школьные, детские, но всеми легко узнаваемые.
> С наступающим! лёгких на подъём клиентов на новогодниках!!!!!



А вот ещё из древненького - на мотив "Сулико" спеть алфавит (алфавит раздаю: 
АБВГДЕЁЖ
ЗИЙКЛМНО
ПРСТУ
ФКЦЧШ
ЩъьЭЮЯ...
букву "ы" забыла, но не факт- всё понятно- смешно получается. Можно как фант делать (а этому номеру сделать...)

----------


## Порубовы

> А вот ещё из древненького - на мотив "Сулико" спеть алфавит (алфавит раздаю:


а в "городке" ещё был хор "гласных" - песня миллион алых роз, где петь надо только гласные
иио, иио, иио
а ы о
иоа, иоа, иоа
и и  ы
оюё, оюё, оюё,
и её
аюы яея еаи еы

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Найдено на просторах сети.

Решил Петька учёным стать и диссертацию написать. Долго думал, о чём, и, наконец, выбрал тему: «Ношение воды в решете». На всякий случай решил с Фурмановым посоветоваться. А Фурманов ему и говорит, что название диссертации не научное, и предлагает переименовать её в «Методику транспортировки жидкой окиси водорода в сосуде с перфорированной донной поверхностью». Петька так и сделал. Защитился. Через полгода и Василий Иванович решил защититься, проконсультировался Фурмановым и написал диссертацию на тему: « Влияние звуковых колебаний различной частоты на половую систему некоторых видов парнокопытных».
Петька подходит к нему и говорит:
- Слушай , Василий Иванович, а как твоя диссертация до Фурманова называлась?
- «На хрена козе баян».

Русские народные пословицы и поговорки в переводе на научный язык:

"Бинарный характер высказываний индивидуума утратившего социальную активность" (Бабушка надвое сказала)

"Проблемы транспортировки жидкостей в сосудах с переменной структурой плотности" (Носить воду в решете)

"Оптимизация динамики работы тяглового средства передвижения, сопряжённая с устранением изначально деструктивной транспортной единицы" (Баба с возу - кобыле легче)

"Слабо выраженная актуальность применения клавишных инструментов в среде лиц духовного звания" (нафига попу гармонь)

"Нестандартные методы лечения сколиоза путем отправления ритуальных услуг" (горбатого могила исправит)

"Проблемы повышения мелкодисперсионности оксида двухатомного водорода механическим путем" (толочь воду в ступе)

"Положительное воздействие низкого коэффициента интеллекта на увеличение совокупности задач в процессе осуществления трудовой деятельности" (дураков работа любит)

"Солипсизм домашней птицы по отношению к нежвачным млекопетающим отряда парнокопытных" (гусь свинье не товарищ)

"Характерные внешние приметы как повод для узурпации наиболее благоприятного социального статуса на рынке" (со свиным рылом да в калашный ряд)

"Синдром отказа от легитимизации, опирающийся на отсутствие возможностей быстрой идентификации личности" (я не я, и лошадь не моя)

"Влияние сезонно-погодных условий на процесс бухгалтерского учета пернатых" (цыплят по осени считают)

"Амбивалентная природа нейронных импульсов, испускаемых корой головного мозга" (и хочется, и колется)

"Закономерности соотношения длины ороговевшего эnидepмиса с количеством серого вещества в черепной коробке" (волос долог, да ум короток)

"Разновидность юридического акта, превалирующего над валютными средствами" (уговор дороже денег)

"Недопустимость использования типовых элементов жилищной архитектуры при отрицании кульминационного проявления созерцательно-осязательных эмоций" (любовь не картошка, не выбросишь в окошко)

"Нейтральность вкусовых характеристик растения семейства крестоцветных по отношению к овощным культурам средней полосы России" (хрен редьки не слаще)

"Отсутствие прогресса-регресса в метаболизме организма при изменении соотношения жиров и углеводов в традиционном блюде оседлых народов" (кашу маслом не испортишь)

"Место насекомовидных в иерархических системах пирамидального типа" (всяк сверчок знай свой шесток)

"Закономерность возрастания личностной ценности субъекта после получения травматического опыта" (за одного битого двух небитых дают)

"Антитезисные свойства умственно-неполноценных субъектов в контексте выполнения государственных нормативных актов" (дуракам закон не писан)

----------

mamylia (20.02.2022)

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

Вечер добрый! не знаю, куда пристроить данную игру (или не игру). Вроде не совсем она застольная. Я уже в каком-то разделе описывала, как проходит признание в любви, когда мужчины вытягивают карточки с шуточными признаниями. В этоо раз сделала по другому. Тоже карточки. На каждой из них по 4 слова, никак друг с другом не связанных (писала первое, что в голову придёт). Мужчины разбирали и за пару минут (хотя им потребовалось даже больше с непривычки) сочиняли признание в любви (в прозе, но можно и стихами). Обязательное условие: не менее 4-х предложений и использовать все слова из карточки. У меня слова на ум пришли такие:
1. Жаба
Зелье
Любовь
Вареник

2. Подушка
Лошадка
Варенье
Счастье

3. Ночь
Кастрюля
Свет
Морковка

4. Крыша
Веер
Кольцо
Коза

5. Кактус
Чувство
Швабра
Мед

вооот! :eek: может кто-то подобное и проводил, и описывал - тогда извините!:smile:

----------


## о-ля-ля

Конкурс не новый, но если свои старые слова надоели, то, может пригодится это
Снимите это немедленно!
Танцевально-эротический конкурс для своей компании.
Текст И. Лукашовой-Игнатова, музыка Н. Ельник

Ведущий. Вокруг теперь секс-шопы и стрипклубы,
Народ раскрепощен, порой беспечен.
И, кажется, что стали мы наглы и грубы,
Забыли напрочь про романтику и свечи.
От современной жизни прятаться не стоит,
Ругать сегодняшние нравы: мол, нехорошо!
Мы праздник небольшой хотели лишь устроить
И пригласить вас в эротическое шоу.

Гости по очереди тянут карточки с текстом и исполняют задание под музыку.

А ну-ка в танце страстном ты зажги
И галстук эротично, не спеша сними.

Приветствуем задорную девчонку,	
Которая, танцуя, расстегнет заколку.

А ну-ка, дамы, трепещите от любви:
Сейчас для вас мужчина снимет модные часы.

А ну-ка заведи нас всех, проказник:
Достань-ка вызывающе ты свой бумажник.

От грации твоей все просто млеют:
Под музыку цепочку сними скорее с шеи.

Долой стереотипы! Всех нас соблазни,
Кольцо при этом с пальчика сними.

Разжечь попробуй в нас огонь!
Сними красиво шарфик свой цветной.

Мы в жизни этой далеко не новички
И эротично сможем снять очки.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Танцевально-эротический конкурс для своей компании.
> Текст И. Лукашовой-Игнатова, музыка Н. Ельник


а где музыка то?)))))

----------


## о-ля-ля

[QUOTE=БуРнЫй ПоТоК] где музыка то?)))))[/QUOTE
Ставь свою самую любимую, т.к. какая в оригинале предложена, она из себя ничего интересного не представляет.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Оль, мне просто интересно было прочитать музыка  Н. Ельник, т. е. он или она ее сами написали к этому конкурсу??? Или это подборка музыки Ельник?

----------


## о-ля-ля

Инна, вот музыка, но , как я сказала, лучше использовать другую-эта-никакая
http://files.mail.ru/RSXZYS

----------


## Буча

> А вот ещё из древненького - на мотив "Сулико" спеть алфавит


Точно из древненького, у меня гости с гор спустившиеся пели, сначала тост произносили, а потом песню на своем языке. Давненько лежат в дальнем углу эти "гости", поднадоели, хотя на женском юбилее, да и везде неплохо шли.

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Найдено в газете «Комсомольская правда» на детской страничке.

Про сказки -ещё вариант.Можно оформить на карточках(а потом желающим вытягивать и отвечать,при неправильном ответе - фант.) или просто провести как конкурс.

Она заговорила с незнакомцем, и от этого пострадала её бабушка.
 (Красная шапочка)

Её злые родственницы смеялись над ней, а она вышла замуж за богатого и знаменитого.
   (Золушка)

Она хотела получить редкий подарок, из-за этого чуть не погиб её отец.
   (Аленький цветочек.)

Его наградила волшебница, но его жена была жадной и неблагодарной и поплатилась за это.
    (Сказка о рыбаке и рыбке.)

Она была такой маленькой, что её обижали даже мелкие звери.
    (Дюймовочка.)

Он съел кое-что запретное, и одна часть тела у него выросла.
     (Карлик Нос.)

На неё напал злодей и хотел убить, а гости попрятались со страху.
     (Муха цокотуха)

Её дом опустел, потому что она ленилась ухаживать за ним.
      (Федорино горе)

----------


## vejila

*«Царевна-лягушка»*
Выбираются двое ведущих: Добрый сказочник (читает хороший текст) и Злой сказочник (читает плохой текст)
Действующие лица: Иван - Царевич, Царевна - Лягушка, Кощей Бессмертный, Царь, Старший Сын, Средний Сын, Маленькая девочка, Купеческая дочь, Стрелы(3 шт.)
Сказочники читают текст, действующие лица изображают то, о чём они говорят.

Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости! Сейчас мы расскажем вам сказочку….
*…мерзкую и противную.*
-Жил был Царь, у него было три сына, Старший был умный….
*…но горбатый.*
Средний тоже практически умный…
*…и у него обнаружили кариес.*
А младший был Иванушка…
*…дурак-дураком!*
И решил царь женить сыновей…
*…достали его такие детки!*
Дал он каждому по золотой стреле.
*…позолоченной, конечно.*
И сказал: «Пустите эти стрелы в разные стороны. Куда упадёт стрела, там и будет вам невеста». И пустил стрелу старший сын, и упала стрела на боярский двор….
*… и пришибла маленькую девочку.*
Пустил стрелу средний сын, и упала стрела на купеческий двор, и подняла её дочь купеческая, красавица писаная…
*…кривая и прыщавая.*
И пустил стрелу Иванушка. И полетела стрела, и попала…
*…в болото мокрое и склизкое.*
И подняла её Царевна-Лягушка.
*…зеленая, бородавчатая и противная.*
И сказала лягушка: «Поцелуй меня, Иван-Царевич…
*…тьфу, гадость какая!*
…и стану я красавицей писаной…»
*…кривой, прыщавой, одноногой и одноглазой.*
Так и сделал Иван.
*…Интересно, а что ему ещё оставалось?*
И стала лягушка красавицей писаной…
*…кривой и прыщавой.*
И украл невесту злой Кощей-Кривой и прыщавый…
*…красавец писаный.*
И пришлось Ивану отправляться в путь. Взял он меч-кладенец…
*…ржавую железяку…*
И пошёл к замку Кощея, чёрному и страшному…
*…палатам белокаменным.*
И вышел оттуда злой Кощей - кривой и прыщавый…
*…красавец писаный!*
И сказал ему Иван: «Возвращай невесту!...
*…и о матери что-то…*
Или сейчас-же…
*… и опять о матери.*
Выходи биться!..
*…и снова про мать!*
И начался тут смертный бой. И убил Иван Кощея, и спас невесту. И поженились они, и жили долго и счастливо, и умерли в один день…
*…на следующий день после свадьбы! Не выдержало сердце Ивашки!*

----------


## Олеч

Девочки ,подскажите как вы проводите "РАДУГУ СЧАСТЬЯ" , Из чего вы делаете (радугу) ?
 Пусть каждый цвет подарит вам надежду, оградит от неприятностей и принесёт удачу.
1. Вы ступаете под красный – цвет любви большой и страстной!
2. Под оранжевым встаёте- с мужем долго проживёте!
3. Жёлтый цвет всегда к богатству - ближе станете к начальству….
4. Цвет зелёный символ счастья - пусть обходят вас ненастья!
5. Вы ступили в голубой – будет в доме мир, покой!
6. Синий цвет для вас сияет и здоровья обещает!
7. Фиолетовый теперь - символ преданных друзей

----------


## shoymama

Я радугу не провожу. но по стихам попробовала малость изменить. Может, так лучше будет? (Заменила Желтый и поправила Оранжевый)


•	Вы ступаете под красный – цвет любви большой и страстной!
•	Под оранжевым встаёте- долго вместе проживёте!
•	Желтый цвет сулит удачу. Пусть вам солнце светит ярче!
•	Цвет зелёный символ счастья - пусть обходят вас ненастья!
•	Вы ступили в голубой – будет в доме мир, покой!
•	Синий цвет для вас сияет и здоровья обещает!
•	Фиолетовый теперь - символ преданных друзей

----------


## Олеч

Стихи не мои.....это с сайта....просто интересно как она проводится....что должно символизировать(изображать) радугу ....я чего то в ступоре...ничего на ум не приходит:eek:

----------


## shoymama

А ты исправь "Под"  на "НА" и закажи дорожку - баннер с семью цветными полосками!

----------


## Олеч

> А ты исправь "Под"  на "НА" и закажи дорожку - баннер с семью цветными полосками!


Во голова!!!!!!!Так просто....и решение!!!!СПАСИБО!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## skomorox

> Инна, вот музыка, но , как я сказала, лучше использовать другую-эта-никакая
> http://files.mail.ru/RSXZYS


точно, ваще - никакая! Какая под неё эротика? Чё-то у автора какие-то искажённые понятия об эротизме! Под неё только Шерлоку Холмсу расследование вести, а не очки эротично снимать. :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> • Синий цвет для вас сияет и здоровья обещает!


обычно - зелёный цвет ассоциируется со здоровьем.

----------


## Порубовы

а синий - с алкоголем

----------


## Порубовы

вчера посмотрели программу "хорошие шутки"
очень понравился конкурс: за минуту надо одному человеку объяснить другим из своей команды как можно больше слов не называя их. сложность конкурса в том, что человек, объясняющий слова должен повторять все движения за кем то другим.
это очень отвлекает и сбивает с мысли. завтра хотим попробовать провести.

----------


## гармашева26

*




 Сообщение от Порубовы


 сложность конкурса в том, что человек, объясняющий слова должен повторять все движения за кем то другим.
это очень отвлекает и сбивает с мысли. завтра хотим попробовать провести.


*
Можно уточнить:А за кем в передаче объясняющий  повторял движения?Выбирается специально человек,который пытается сбить игрока?

----------


## Порубовы

Именно так. провели этот конкурс - Таня показывала табличку, когда отгадывали - показывала следующую.
Артём показывал идиотские движения - человек объясняющий должен их повторять.
это сбивает невероятно. у людей жёстко закреплены в сознании движения и слова.
за минуту и одна и другая пара отгадала только по одному слову, поэтому пришлось повторить, но поменять отгадывающего и показывающего местами. со второй попытки счёт стал 3:2 - восторг у людей был и у тех, кто играл и у зрителей.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
а чтобы вообще понятно было, вот условная схема расположения игроков - улыбнитесь с художника))))))))))


*Добавлено через 10 минут*
в программе показывали слова на экране. так что тем, кто работает с экраном- ещё одна игра в репертуар)))))))))))

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
и ещё, тем ведущим, что работают сами - 
отвлекающие движения может показывать человек из другой пары. чтобы сбить конкурента

----------


## Элен

> вчера посмотрели программу "хорошие шутки"


Можно узнать по какому каналу и во сколько,хочу скачать - посмотреть.Заинтересовалась. :Aga: 
И ещё вопрос.Вы ведь уже провели конкурс.Как воспринялся и сколько занимает по времени?

----------


## Порубовы

ну мы паре по минуте давали. две пары  по два раза пробовали - уже 4 минуты. 
плюс объяснения, переходы - минут 8.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysT3msJI5Bg - ну здесь садистская версия с техникой.
 а мы видели то же самое, но с показыванием движений

----------


## ЯАлекс

> в программе показывали слова на экране. так что тем, кто работает с экраном- ещё одна игра в репертуар)))))))))))
> 
> *Добавлено через 12 минут*
> и ещё, тем ведущим, что работают сами - 
> отвлекающие движения может показывать человек из другой пары. чтобы сбить конкурента


Да я этот конкурс еще в прошлом году у них подсмотрел и стал делать:smile:

от них же слова (по очереди) для  тоста-поздравления, 
отгадай по фотографии кто это
а для тимбилдинга- прохождение трассы:smile:

Ребята вообще кладезь идей :smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Порубовы

*ЯАлекс*,
 это точно. и все конкурсы лёгкие, не пошлые. прелесть просто. но увы, у нас программу мы по телеку не встречаем. а на эту случайно в инете напали.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Порубовы*,
 Меня заинтересовал этот конкурс, но я пока вочию не гляну, до конца не пойму...
я так понимаю, конкретной ссылки на него нет?
Вы смотрели свежий выпуск за 2 апреля?

----------


## norrator

а если на карточке большой портрет звезды(Антонов,Филя-Чилля и тд)импровизатор поёт а угадывающий назвав правильно имя,меняется местом с импровизатором.90 сек.времени и счёт и динамика прыгают в разы(по идее).как думаете?

----------


## Порубовы

*norrator*, очень даже интересно.

*KAlinchik*, да, второго апреля смотрели. вот эту, нашли маленькую нарезку, но конкурс понять можно http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCq9vvNty1Y

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
вот вроде свежий выпуск (март), но ещё не смотрели - не знаем, есть ли там этот конкурс
http://vkontakte.ru/video9702_140765900

----------


## optimistka17

Ну и я вставила свои пять копеек:biggrin: 


> Вы ступаете под красный – цвет любви большой и страстной!
> • Под оранжевым встаёте- долго вместе проживёте!
> • Желтый цвет сулит удачу. Пусть вам солнце светит ярче!
> • *Здоровье даст зелёный цвет и шлёт он вам большой привет!*
> • Вы ступили в голубой – будет в доме мир, покой!
> • Синий цвет для вас сияет -* вам достаток* обещает!
> • Фиолетовый теперь - символ преданных друзей

----------


## Порубовы

итак, тысячи комбинаций поисковых запросов, несколько часов поиска и вот она
http://vkontakte.ru/video9429203_142110311
кому не интересно смотреть всю программу - передвиньте ползунок на 68 минуту

----------


## VLADDD152

Девочки, дорогие, поделитесь, пожалуйста, со мной календарём оптимиста на русском языке у кого есть:smile:

----------


## VLADDD152

Несколько дней посвятила себя этому замечательному разделу "Конкурсы, игры, загадки". Девчонки и мальчишки, вы СУПЕР! Столько интересных конкурсов и идей. В свою очередь поделюсь конкурсом, который иногда провожу на свадьбах (в этом разделе, вроде бы, не встречала такой)

Конкурс называется "РАСЦЕЛУЙЧИКИ". Всегда очень задорно и весело проходит. Гости делятся на 2 команды (молодожёны набирают каждый свою команду вперемежку - мужчины и женщины). Команде жениха я даю голубую ленту (около 5-6 метров), команде невесты - розовую. Команды стоят напротив молодых паровозиком друг за другом. Один конец ленты держит жених, другой - 1-й участник его команды. Тоже самое с командой невесты. Суть заключается в следующем: по моей команде первый игрок, заворачиваясь в ленту, вращаясь по залу и наматывая её вокруг талии, приблизившись к жениху (невесте) целует его (её) и обратными вращениями разматывается, чтобы передать эстафету второму игроку. Ещё я добавляю, что также будет оцениваться самый оригинальный поцелуй со стороны жениха и невесты. Что только народ не выделывает! Друзья жениха запрыгивают на него, чтобы поцеловать.Вобщем, все гости целуют молодых кто-куда. Один раз даже было, что жениха друг в попу поцеловал) Очень весёлый и не пошлый конкурс. Народу, самое главное, нравится.

----------


## marina 64

Милые, дорогие мои коллеги! Огромнейшая просьба! Провожу выпускной в институте, подскажите современные, молодёжные игры на выпускную тематику! У вас я уже много чего почерпнула, хотя и не до конца ещё всё изучила, но читаю и подборочку себе делаю! Заранее спасибо вам за помощь и спасибо за весь ваш труд и выложенный материал!

----------


## shoymama

А что значит на выпускную тематику? Думаешь, им после пяти лет учебы еще и на выпускном хочется про учебу? 
Любые веселые конкурсы, которые у тебя обычно выстреливают. Единственный специфический конкурс, который я провожу со студентами - вызвать пару мужичков , желательно в пиджаках (или еще с чем -то, чтоб карманы были) . На худой конец - студент-препод. Был у меня в том году курс с одним мальчиком - пришлось вызвать преподавателя. Так вот, веду разговор о том, что настоящий студент умеет все, в т.ч. - пользоваться виртуозно шпаргалкой. Выдаю по рулону (сильно прошу прощения у эстетов, не нашла, чем поинтереснее заменить - правда, и не искала особо) ТУАЛЕТНОЙ БУМАГИ. И прошу за определенное время побыстрее рассовать эту импровизированную шпаргалку по... куда смогут. Чтоб ничего не осталось и желательно не пихать  весь рулон куда-нить в карман - не зачту!!!. 
Преподаватель то выиграл!!!  :biggrin:  :Aga:  Старая, видать, закалка!!!

----------


## Натальяночка

Все класно. Прочитала много, удивить невозможно. так это я к чему? Проводили такую игру, юбиляр был стортсменом-бегуном. Была такая присказка: зачитывали текст а ему нужно было вставить слова.

Моё упорство, не иначе.
Привело меня к ....( удаче)

А желанье победить-
за собой всегда...( следить)

Силу буду умножать.
Бег по жизни...( продолжать)

Проводили конкурс" Беговая дорожка"

Перед участниками на столе расположены три беговые дорожки( 3 атласные ленты по 1.5 метра), один конец которых прикреплен к шампанскому.им нужно преодолеть расстояние. " наматывая км" на свой бокал (или как в машинках на палочку)Кто это быстрее,тот и будет провозлашен победителем.
После этого юбиляр наполнял бокал. вернее победитель и говорил тост.

Физкультзагадки

Если быть хочешь тоже
На Шварцнегера похожим, 
Если сил тебе не жалко,
То садись с веслом в ....( байдарку)можно включить музыку и показывать движения.

Коль от быстрого движенья
Получаешь наслажденья.
Руль возьми, лети к победе
На своем...(велосипеде)

Чтоб зимой здоровым быть
И микстуры впредь не пить. мчимся на перегонки
На ногах у нас ...(коньки)

----------


## shoymama

> Если сил тебе не жалко,
> То садись с веслом ..


На палку:biggrin:
Рифму надо поменять
Например, на "жарко", "ярко" " чарку" и т.п. 
ИМХО

----------


## люмилла

Всем привет!У меня на свадьбе просили провести несколько конкурсов для казаков.Так как жених казак и несколько гостей будут.Может у кого что то есть скиньте пожалуйста,а то здесь я нашла только один.За ранее спасибо,или где поискать.

----------


## angel18

*Игра " Стрелы Амура"*

Реквизит: надувные шаpики (желательно красныe и в формe стрелы или сердечка), большие рогатки.


Для проведения конкурса нужно кyпить или смастерить из подручных материалов большие рогатки. Они будут служить луками участникам-Амурам. Затем слегка надувают шарики-стрелы. Раэмер рогаток дoлжен быть достаточным дпя возможности стрельбы из них почти спущенными шариками.
Для конкурса из зала приглашают равное количество мужчин и дам. Мужчинам в руки дaют рогатки и шарики.
Мужчинам предлагают испытать себя в роли Амура, поpазив "стрелой" сердце одной из дам. Разрешается caмостоятельно выбирать свою "цель". Количество выстрелов не ограничено. Если кто-либо из Амуров попaдает в сeрдце одной издам, он бeрет ее за руку и отходит c ней в сторону, образовав новую пару для пoследующих конкурсов или игр.
Так конкурс продолжается да тех пор, пока не образуются всe пары.
Если Амуpам будет сложно попaдать при "стрельбе из лука", им можно разрешить сделать один шаг в сторону дам для успешного проведeния конкурса.

----------


## Tatyana-organizator

> Конкурс не новый, но если свои старые слова надоели, то, может пригодится это
> Снимите это немедленно!
> Танцевально-эротический конкурс для своей компании.
> Текст И. Лукашовой-Игнатова, музыка Н. Ельник
> 
> Ведущий. Вокруг теперь секс-шопы и стрипклубы,
> Народ раскрепощен, порой беспечен.
> И, кажется, что стали мы наглы и грубы,
> Забыли напрочь про романтику и свечи.
> ...


 Спасибо, рассказали еще один вариант пристойного эротического конкурса. 
А я подобный конкурс, но в исполнении одного - двух человек делаю всегда так:
участники - свидетель на свадьбе или друзья юбиляра.
Обычно приглашаю одного, иногда  двоих.
Под музыку танцуют и эротично снимают с себя заранее приготовленные галстук, носки и трусы. 
видеозапись не новая, но надеюсь все понятно.

http://video.yandex.ru/users/svadba-tatyana2009/view/1

----------


## Tatyana-organizator

Был у меня такой прикольный гастучек (увели). 
]Может кто-то знает где найти такой?
[IMG]http://*********ru/1312848m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натальяночка

Хочу рассказать об игре «ВРЕМЕНА ГОДА».,её нам давали на учебе во в/п лагере «Орленок»1991 году, как один из способов разделить детей на команды.              

После зажигательного танца на танцполе  много человек . Вспоминаем вместе с гостями какое сейчас время года? Вызываем, тех,кто родился летом встают в одну сторону зала дальше кто родился весной, летом, осенью. Получилось 4 команды. Мы сейчас узнаем, какое время года самое дружное, веселое, музыкальное ит.д. В жюри приглашаем жениха и невесту ( юбиляра)
Сообщаем, что конкурс состоит из 3 туров.

1.	Каждому времени года надо спеть песню (мы делаем 1 куплет), любую не об,язательно о своем времени года. (а то обычно зима Ой мороз…Осень Листья желтые…)
2.	Станцевать танец, какую музыку услышите. Я называю время года Танцует ЛЕТО! Выходят в центр (барыня, лезгинка, рок-рол …)

3.	Громче всех после цифры 3 крикнет свое время года. ( кричат громко) Обычно после времени года начинают кричать ГОРЬКО ! ГОРЬКО !  (ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ)

Итоги подводят молодые, мы им помогаем,заводим  -Кто считает , что победила осень?
А в какое время года познакомились молодые? … Победила, как всегда дружба и следующий танец победителей!! Танцуют все.

----------


## lyoka.l

Привет форумчане! Недавно проводила выпускной в начальной школе и интерес детей к бильбоке наталкнул меня на мысль, а не сделать ли конкурс на свадьбе. Я изготовила 5 разных калибров по мере убывания,  начиная с литрового стакана от попкорна.Думаю вызвать друзей жениха и самого молодого и дать по три попытки. Сначала сказать, что проверка на трезвость или что то в этом роде, а потом типа была проверка жениха на "меткость" или ловкость в брачную ночь или что-то в таком духе. Помогите, пожалуйста придумать подводку.

----------


## Julehcka

Я предлагаю на свадьбе составлять слова в командах из букв слова "НЕВЕСТА" - получается  много слов, которые  легко связать с данным событием.

----------


## Julehcka

> Вот еще одна старая, но очень веселая игра.
> 1.	Жили у бабуси 
> Вызываем три пары объявляем, что одни из них японцы Тайота-сан и Митцубиси-сан, вторые – французы мюсье Коко и мадам Шанель, третьи – африканцы господин Чунга и госпожа Чанга. Все знают замечательную песню «Жили у бабуси два веселых гуся». Задание для французов – заменить все гласные в песне на «Ю», японцы – на «Я», а африканцы на «И». Песня поется сначала без музыки, затем, объявляем, что это была репетиция и исполняем песню под музыку. Минусовочку можно скачать на сайте.


Провожу на свадьбах и женских юбилеях подобный конкурс: Трое мужчин исполняют песню Аллы Пугачёвой "Миллион алых роз" под минусовку. произнося только гласные звуки, каждый по одному куплету.  Буквы из слов заранее напечатала на листах. Победителя определяет именинница или невеста.

----------


## лилечек

> Я предлагаю на свадьбе составлять слова в командах из букв слова "НЕВЕСТА"


Какие слова получаются и как их связывать?

----------


## kaschtan

> Привет форумчане! Недавно проводила выпускной в начальной школе и интерес детей к бильбоке наталкнул меня на мысль, а не сделать ли конкурс на свадьбе. Я изготовила 5 разных калибров по мере убывания,  начиная с литрового стакана от попкорна.Думаю вызвать друзей жениха и самого молодого и дать по три попытки. Сначала сказать, что проверка на трезвость или что то в этом роде, а потом типа была проверка жениха на "меткость" или ловкость в брачную ночь или что-то в таком духе. Помогите, пожалуйста придумать подводку.


Я не знаю что такое бильбоке но у меня есть такой момент на свадьбе, когда я прежде чем доверить старостам разрезать коровай, проверяю их на трезвость. Кто попал - тому и нож в руки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1409069m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Julehcka

Из слова "НЕВЕСТА" получаются:
Весна- время цветения и любви.
Ева- первая женщина.
Сена- река, на которой стоит город всех влюбленных.
Стан - 90-60-90 -девичий...
Вена - столица вальса, куда молодые мечтают отправиться в свадебное путешествие.
ан - марка самолета, на котором молодые и совершат это путешествие.
Ас - мастер высшего пилотажа, немного подучившись наш жених сам поведет самолёт.
Невеста- самая прекрасная сегодня празднике.
И другие слова: вес, Нева, Сева, сев.

----------


## luchiklk

> у нас на корпоративе компания которая занимается автоделом )) так вот они попросили провести конкурс ...а я никак не могу подобрать к нему музыку может у кого то есть идеи ??:) мне кажеться здесь от музыки многое зависит ))) а вот и сам конкурс)
> *ИГРА : СТАРЫЙ АВТОМОБИЛЬ*
> От каждого столика вызывается по одному участнику(6-8 человек) , которые подходят к сцене вместе со стулом. Все стулья становятся в два ряда и участники садятся на них друг за другом в две шеренги.
> Ведущий говорит : представьте, что вы едете в старом – старом автомобиле, у которого нет дна и крыши, и который заносит на каждом повороте. Играющие должны повторять за ведущим все движения.
> Если ведущий говорит:
> - поворот налево – играющие должны наклониться влево и крикнуть – ВАУ!
> - поворот направо – играющие опять кричат – ВАУ!
> - препятствие снизу – играющие поднимают ноги и кричат – ОПОНЬКИ!
> - препятствие сверху – играющие наклоняются вниз и кричат – ОПОЧКИ!
> ...


есть замечательная ретро песня в исполнении А.Пугачевой.папа купил автомобиль(название не помню)

провожу в финале свадьбы.
Есть поверье,что счастливые люди рождаются в рубашке.Сегодня родилась на свет ваша семья и пусть она будет счастливой.(надеваем на молодоженов рубаху,распашонку на липучке.один рукав на мужа.другой на жену.они стоят прижавшись друг к другу.посмотрите,как 2 капельки воды похожи друг на друга.Поем гимн в честь рождения молодой семьи(с д.р.тебя молодая семья и т.д. :flower:

----------


## LUSSI V

Сообщение от Julehcka 
Я предлагаю на свадьбе составлять слова в командах из букв слова "НЕВЕСТА"

А я на тоже самое провожу только "Совет да любовь!" Вот такой набор букв, и слова получаются из большего количества букв и в конце, надо собрать все предложение.

----------


## denger30

а мы в командных играх составляем слова "жених" и "невеста" из игроков, т.е команда жениха составляет "жених", а Команда невесты слово "невеста". вот уж умора, изощряются как только фантазия сработает, мы сами всегда катаемся от смеха

----------


## Вятушка

> Сообщение от Polli
> 
> 
> 				у нас на корпоративе компания которая занимается автоделом )) так вот они попросили провести конкурс ...а я никак не могу подобрать к нему музыку может у кого то есть идеи ??:) мне кажеться здесь от музыки многое зависит ))) а вот и сам конкурс)
> ИГРА : СТАРЫЙ АВТОМОБИЛЬ
> От каждого столика вызывается по одному участнику(6-8 человек) , которые подходят к сцене вместе со стулом. Все стулья становятся в два ряда и участники садятся на них друг за другом в две шеренги.
> Ведущий говорит : представьте, что вы едете в старом – старом автомобиле, у которого нет дна и крыши, и который заносит на каждом повороте. Играющие должны повторять за ведущим все движения.
> Если ведущий говорит:
> - поворот налево – играющие должны наклониться влево и крикнуть – ВАУ!
> ...



Вчера провела эту игру на корпаративе. Огромное спасибо!!!! Прошла очень весело и динамично, смеялись все без исключения! Игра проходила под песенку шофёра Агутина.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

> Провожу на свадьбах и женских юбилеях подобный конкурс: Трое мужчин исполняют песню Аллы Пугачёвой "Миллион алых роз" под минусовку. произнося только гласные звуки, каждый по одному куплету.  Буквы из слов заранее напечатала на листах. Победителя определяет именинница или невеста.


Можно взять более простую песню-"В лесу родилась елочка"...
Первый поет -только гласные
Второй-только согласные....
Честно говоря-игра получится, если у играющих есть музыкальный слух....:wink:
А песть с соломенной трубочкой "выдувая слова в воду-называю "Бульбуляторы..Это смешнее и веселее получается...тут уже все слова "поешь":smile:

Вот увидела в сети  фотошоп- но пришла идея.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1550758.jpg[/IMG]

 А, что если, когда молодожены целуются, им пару раз дать такую табличку подержать??..Это хорошо , если свадьба тематическая- "Снимается кино"-например.

----------


## luchiklk

сколько детей планируют иметь наши молодожены?(правильно ответившему приз-игрушка)Есть ли среди наших гостей семейные пары,у которых только сыновья?Просим пары подняться.Научите пожалуйста нашу пару ,как надо целоваться,чтобы в их семье родился сын.(гости кричат горько этим парам)(молодоженам)Если вы хотите сына,вы должны целоваться,как эти пары.(далее все происходит аналогично с парами,в чьих семьях рождаются только дочки,затем в чьих семьях рождаются и сыновья и дочки)

----------


## luchiklk

танец для двоих(слова перед объявлением танца отца и дочери)
Шаги босых девчачьих ножек,
Забавные косички,звонкий детский смех...
Для папы дочь всего дороже.
Она,бесс***** лучше всех.
И вот уже дочурка подрастает,
Взрослеет не по дням,а по часам.
И как порой отец скучает  по детским шуткам,озорным глазам.
Прошли года,расцвел его цветочек.Обещан принцу он,назад дороги нет.
Танцует папа этот танец с дочкой
Прекрасней танца не было и нет.(звучит п)есня папа-мы с тобой друзья

----------


## luchiklk

запуск шаров
Чтоб решались новые проблемы,
Чтоб фортуна была рядом с вами.
Нам хочется сегодня,непременно
Раскрасить небо яркими шарами.



пусть ваша заветная мечта вместе с шариками вырвется сейчас на свободу для того,чтобы осуществились даже самые заоблачные желания.

----------


## luchiklk

(платок,концы которого завязаны в узелки.в узелках запрятаны следующие предметы-пустышка,ключ,монета,пуговица)
Дорогие молодожены!Взгляните на этот красивый русский платок.Мы вам желаем,чтобы жизнь ваша была такой же красивой,теплой и яркой,как он.Но на платке есть узелки,впрочем и в жизни не бывает все сладко да гладко.Будут на пути встречаться вот такие узелочки препятствия.И вам придется вместе их преодолевать.Предлагаю прямо сейчас узнать,какие задачи и в какой последовательности вы будете решать в ближайшей перспективе.А для этого нужно выбрать,какой узелок вы будете развязывать в первую очередь.(фоном может звучать песня А.Апиной Узелки)
1вы пустышку отыскали,задача вам теперь известна.
и не откладывайте далее
вы пополнения в семействе.
2ключик в этом узелочке :flower: 
вам решать придется срочно
что открыть этим ключом-
машину,дачу,или дом.
3вот извечная проблема
как семейство прокормить
денег много заработать,
чтобы жить и не тужить.
нужно для семьи,ребята,зарабатывать деньжата.
4ну,а пуговка-обнова,
что нужна семье и дому
мебель.технику,одежду.
покупайте вы в свой дом
чтоб красиво и уютно,
и с комфортом жили в нем.
узелки вы развязали
без проблем и без труда
мы желаем,чтоб совместно
вы решали все всегда.
жизнь семейная не шутка
не забавная игра
вы ответственными будьте
за семью и за себя.
пожелаем молодым
мира и согласия!
и тогда вам не страшны разные препятствия. :Aga:

----------


## luchiklk

мама жениха держит каравай,а мама невесты -предлагаю 2 варианта
1вариант угощение медом.молодожены кормят друг друга и сладко целуются.говорю слова- :flower:  :Vah: 
нас выбирают,мы выбираем,как это часто не совпадает,но если случилось,если совпало-шумная свадьба не много,не мало.но,а на свадьбе друзья и родные вам все желают дни золотые.пусть каждый день-повод к празднику новый.пусть каждый месяц будет медовый.
2вариант-друг друга кормят клубничкой-клубника общеизвестный символ сексуальности,влечения и желания.

----------

Татьяна Вайт (20.05.2016)

----------


## angel18

_Игра " Миссия невыполнима"_
Участники разделяются на дам кавалеров. Каждая команда выбирает
капитана. Дамы выстраиваются коридором, в конце которого встает дама-капитан. Задача капитана кавалеров - пройти сквозь строй дам, не рассмеяться и поцеловать даму-капитана (или взять фант у капитана). Если кавалеру удалась эта невыполнимая миссия - капитаншу меняют,
предварительно забрав у нее фант. Если капитан кавалеров рассмеялся
его берут в плен, потребовав фан Мужчины соответственно выбираю
нового капитана. И так продолжается
пока все участники не пройдут строй
дамы, в свою очередь, будут стараться рассмешить капитана. Затем команд меняются местами. По окончани подводятся итоги.
Побеждает команда, лучше справившуiяся с заданием.

----------


## slanas

Хочу провести "бой на ринге боксёров"! кто проводил подскажите!!!

----------


## Fomkina

а я буквально на днях проводила игру"меткий стрелок".игра всем известна.У меня от масленицы школьной остался ящик,разделенный на ячейки.Туда вставляются шарики(я в прощлом году на юге такие видела).Так вот наш трудовик смастерил мне такой ящичек из фанеры.Туда шарики всунула(предварительно маркером написала обязанности молодых.И молодожены выходили и бросали дротики в шарики.Так после молодых,гостей было не отвести от ящика.все хотели побросать дротики.Хорошо идет в сидячих компаниях.правда один минус-ящик тяжеловат и много места в машине занимает:mad:

----------


## тамада Анна

Привет всем! Меня зовут Аня. Вот уже неделю сижу на форуме . Наконец то удалось зарегистрироваться, теперь смогу поделиться своими идеями и пообщаться с интересными мне людьим.

----------


## Varvara

> Привет всем! Меня зовут Аня. Вот уже неделю сижу на форуме . Наконец то удалось зарегистрироваться


Теперь надо сюда вот сходить: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276, и начинать общаться и делиться . :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## lyoka.l

Добрейший всем вечерочек. Я все-таки решилась провести конкурс с бильбоке (стаканчики с шариком) разного калибра.Вызвала двух "мачо" . первым конкурсом был изветный конкурс "казанова" (собрать поцелуи). а второй на снайперскую меткость и ловкость- этот новый конкурс.Скажу сразу, это просто бомба, главное не затягивать, по три попытки и меняем калибр. Главный прикол в том что стаканчик привязывается к поясу и закинуть шарик нужно только с помощью раскачивания тазом, не помогая ногами и руками.Я сама чуть со смеху не умерла.Так мы выяснили, кто настоящий "мачо".

----------


## тамада Анна

А можно поподробнее про конкурс с бильбоке стаканчик и шарик у одного человека ?

----------


## Сильва

*slanas*,
 Света- ribka-tamadushka проводила. С ней пообщайся.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Классический бильбоке, когда человек держит в руках стаканчик на стержне с привязанным шариком на верёвочке. И резкими движениями должен шарик туда закинуть. А у девушки, ну не нашла нигде имени, поэтому девушка (  *lyoka.l*,) стаканчик привязан к поясу. Лёгкий такой эротический уклон. :biggrin:
Девушка, девушка напиши, пожалуйста, имя. :wink:

----------


## тамада Анна

Спасибо Ирина !Теперь понятно, но почему то не думаю что это будет "бомба" как описывала  lyoka.

----------


## тамада Анна

Девочки уши хорошо приклеиваются на суперклей только осторожно, а то ободок даже нагревается от него, зато быстро и прочно

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Конечно, не бомба. Но не сомневаюсь, что народ смеётся. Очень часто смеются над теми, кто в глупом положении оказывается. И перчинку многие любят. На любителя.  :Aga:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Напишу для новичков, вроде не видела на форуме, один конкурс для свадьбы.Всегда хорошо проходит...Разводите жениха и невесту в стороны, подальше друг от друга..Подводка:  Женщины любят чем?-Ушами!А путь к сердцу мужчины лежит...?-Через   желудок!  Невеста говорит : "Я тебя накормлю", жених: "Я тебе подарю".  Сказав о блюде или о подарке, получив согласие-молодые делают шаг к друг другу....Бывает  очень весело!!!ГОсти могут помогать! Или только свидетели, или только родители,а бывает так  что молодые просто выбирают предложенные варианты от гостей...

----------


## shoymama

"Сон СУлтана " лежит здесь: http://files.mail.ru/48OYVZ
Кому нужно - качайте. Мне не жалко.

----------


## жанна-кирилл

> Хочу провести "бой на ринге боксёров"! кто проводил подскажите!!!


Я провожу. Раунды могут быть разные. 
1. в перчатках натянуть спортивные трусы.
2. в календаре перекидном найти листок с датой праздника, вырвать, предъявить.
3. "вырвать сердце" - лист цв. бумаги, любым способой ( хоть грызи) получить форму сердца.
4. набрать № телефона ( невесты, жениха, ведущего) - для этого можно выдать карандаш, а можно и носом.
5. под эрот. музыку снять с себя трусы и перчатки - обычно очень образно раскидывают все эти пердметы по залу под визги девушек.

----------


## lara011

> И молодожены выходили и бросали дротики в шарики.Так после молодых,гостей было не отвести от ящика.все хотели побросать дротики.Хорошо идет в сидячих компаниях.правда один минус-ящик тяжеловат и много места в машине занимает


У нас я видела на школьных праздниках не в ящике. Сейчас попробую объяснить. Фанера или картон (может несколько частей) где-то 70 на 100см, на него натянута (или пришита) ткань с резиночками . И на эти резиночки и крепятся шарики. И вся эта конструкция просто на стул к стене облакачивается. 
А я еще подумала ведь можно еще и прорези в картоне сделать и туда "впихнуть" швостики от шариков. 
(интересто кто -нибудь понял, что я тут наобъясняла)

----------


## lyoka.l

> Классический бильбоке, когда человек держит в руках стаканчик на стержне с привязанным шариком на верёвочке. И резкими движениями должен шарик туда закинуть. А у девушки, ну не нашла нигде имени, поэтому девушка (  *lyoka.l*,) стаканчик привязан к поясу. Лёгкий такой эротический уклон. :biggrin:
> Девушка, девушка напиши, пожалуйста, имя. :wink:


Рада, что вызвала хотя бы интерес. Зовут меня Лена. С Вами уже давно, но беда живу почти в тундре, да и  не особо пользоваться умею.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*lyoka.l*,
 Лена, очень приятно. Но ты лучше имя либо под ником поставь вместо слова новичок, либо в подписи. Тогда проще общаться будет.И тебе приятней.  :Aga:

----------


## Fomkina

> (интересто кто -нибудь понял, что я тут наобъясняла)
> __________________


Да,ларис,поняла.Можно и не картон,а картонную большую коробку.прорезать отверстия и туда же шарики.как будет время попробую.

----------


## annuschka

> Можно и не картон,а картонную большую коробку.прорезать отверстия и туда же шарики.


Девочки, а можно еще наклеить на фанеру слой корка и прикалывать хвостики шаров канцелярскими кнопками. Я такую игру видела на детском празднике, там в каждом шарике было по маленькому пакетику гумиберхен =  конфеты резиновые мишки и вот дети кидали дротики: кто попал в шарик - получает из него приз!

----------


## lyoka.l

Сегодня высмотрела в ютубе конкурс с длинными шариками и туалетной бумагой, ну вся оплевалась, кошмар какой, посмотрите кто не видел как антиконкурс.Я провову с длинными шариками эстафету, передать двумя способами по цепочке м.д.м.д., мне кажется что это не пошло и всем нравится. но ЭТООООО !!!
А кто еще использует длинные шары, есть новые идейки?

----------


## optimistka17

> кто еще использует длинные шары, есть новые идейки?


лошадка из длинного шарика
 Это на случай конкурса ковбоев
Или я как-то раздавала заготовки по столикам
 И каждый столик делала из шарика кто во что гаразд. И это было подарком для молодых, для юбиляра, для деда Мороза( а он потом взамен приз отдавал)

----------


## shoymama

> Сегодня высмотрела в ютубе конкурс с длинными шариками и туалетной бумагой, ну вся оплевалась, кошмар какой, посмотрите кто не видел как антиконкурс


А ссылочку дашь? Поплюемся вместе :biggrin:

----------


## lyoka.l

Я бы с удовольствием, но пока не получается.Заходите на you tube и вводите в поиск конкурсы на свадьбе.

----------


## nextvid

*lyoka.l*, А вы откройте страницу с конкурсом на you tube, скопируйте ссылку из адресной строки вашего браузера:

Вставьте скопированный адрес с помощью тега:



Пример приведен при работе с оперой, но в эксплорере будет практически все так же.
И у желающих взглянуть, отпадет необходимость тратить время на перелопачивание кучи ненужной информации.:smile:

----------


## paterka

> Я бы с удовольствием, но пока не получается.Заходите на you tube и вводите в поиск конкурсы на свадьбе.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N--qeIibh2k  Я тоже плевалась фууууууууу

----------


## Kiska2009

> Я тоже плевалась фууууууууу



я бы такого ведущего точно бы со свадьбы выгнала!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Я тоже плевалась фууууууууу


Жуть.... :eek:

----------


## Маргоshа

Мы то плюёмся, а вот выгонять их никто не выгоняет. И вроде гости адекватные. Тут сидишь, выдумываешь, голову ломаешь, а оказывается можно и пошлятину "подавать", так ведь и "кушают". Обидно, понимаешь:wink:

----------


## Shusteer

Я не знаю, вроде бы не видела такой версии игры. для себя назвала её " Портрет большой кисточкой". Мальчиков две команды и в каждой по одной девушке-кисточке. Юбиляр или молодожёны садятся для позирования. Мальчики получают задания:1-"рисует" голову, 2-туловище и т.д. Но, на самом деле портрет рисуют девушки-кисточки фломастерами, а малчики их просто переносят на руках к мольберту со стартовой позиции. Понятно описала?:rolleyes:Вообщем вот такое в голову пришло...

----------


## lyoka.l

Приветик. На последней свадьбе спонтанно провела конкурс, не говорю, что новый, но такого еще не делала.Танец со спагетти, НОООО вызвала семейные пары и бла, бла про то , что сейчас они научат молодых относиться нежно и бережно друг к другу.Танцевали они под мое пение, со спагетиной в зубах, а диджей в это время гудел.Предварительно обговорили, что они должны по каждому гудку менять позу не сбиваясь,:руки на плечах друг друга, руки на бедрах д.д.,за уши д.д. и на попах.В конце измеряли по шаблону макаронину, а призом был супружеский нежный поцелуй.

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Привет всем, сегодня в интернете нашла, мне кажется если компания большая то конкурс должен получится отличным:
*Именные танцы*
Ведущий: - Танцуют только те, чьё имя я назову! 
Танцуют только Сергеи, потом Елены, потом Саши и т. д.
Затем ведущий называет по несколько имён одновременно. 
Буду проводить конкурс на ближайшем празднике.

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем, сегодня в интернете нашла, мне кажется если компания большая то конкурс должен получится отличным:
> Именные танцы
> Ведущий: - Танцуют только те, чьё имя я назову!


Алеся, а *ты разве не слышала*:eek:,что у нас на форуме ИМЕННЫЕ ТАНЦЫ дааавно танцуют :Aga:  - но с нарезками из песен на конкретное имя...
Даже темка есть-
(Песни, в которых звучат имена)http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...83#post2810583

----------


## Ильич

> А ссылочку дашь? Поплюемся вместе





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N--qeIibh2k Я


А на Гаваях на пляжу.. этот конкурс знатно идет! Мой ген директор ездил и на новый год на сотрудниках показывал.
Гадость конечно...
Тьфу!

----------


## kalerina

Огромное всем спасибо!!!  :flower:

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Таня, спасибо, я не знала, буду внимательнее.

----------


## miLENAka

У этой конкурсной игры может быть много интерпретаций.

Например, такая: выбирается несколько парней, им завязывают глаза, включают музыку и подставляют девушку. Проходит танец, девушку убирают, у парней развязывают глаза и они должны отыскать своих партнерш. Если обнаружится несколько пар или ни одной, то конкурс можно продолжить.

Тогда, включается музыка и все танцуют, как только могут, и зрители потом выбирают победителей. 

Или выбирается часть тела, которая должна соединять партнеров в танце.

Или танцевать и в паре разворачивать зубами конфетку, и её поедать.

А также можно устроить личное первенство: берется длинная мишура и два человека берутся за её концы и растягивают её сначала повыше, под зажигательную музыку по очереди все проходят под мишурой красиво прогибаясь, потом мишура опускается всё ниже и ниже. Победителей обычно немного.

По-моему, танцы лучше устраивать, когда уже все в приподнятом настроении, будет интереснее.

----------


## Миро4ка

Конкурс "Боксеры", вызываете двух мужчин даете им боксерские перчатки, когда они готовы, говорите, раз, два, начали! Ой стоп! Я ж  самое главное забыла!:redface: и даете им по 1 конфетки карамели, они должны будут конфетку развернуть в боксерских перчатках:biggrin:, зрелище я вам скажу замечательнейшее :Ok:

----------


## Миро4ка

Конкурс на самую темпераментную пару

Проводила этот конкурс и на корпоративе и свадьбе, все были довольны:smile:
Приглашаются несколько мужчин и женщин, ведущий просит их разбиться на произвольные пары. Мужчинам предлагается занять места на стульях, женщинам дают по салфетке, которую надо постелить на колени партнеру и сесть на нее. Включается музыка. Задача: сидя на коленях партнера, энергичными движениями «перетереть» салфетку так, чтобы от нее ничего не осталось. Успех конкурса и всеобщее настроение во многом зависят от удачно подобранной музыки.

----------


## Zажигалка

Использовали игру на корпоративе
Утята.
Все участники закрывают глаза и ходят по игровой площадке.
Ведущий дает команды, которые игроки не открывая глаз должны выполнить.
1. Встать парами.
2. Встать по трое.
3. Встать четверками.
4. Встать в общий круг.
5. Разделиться на 2 группы ( девочки -мальчики)
6. В  пары разного пола ( мальчик- девочка)
7. По трое одного пола.
8. На четверки и по росту.
9. На группы с четным ( или нечетным) количеством участников.
10. На группы с четным ( нечетным) количеством участников одного (разного) пола.
После выполнения - открывают глаза. чтоб убедиться в правильности своих действий. Можно играть на выбывание ( кто последний, кто неверно)

----------


## Ватрушка

> Использовали игру на корпоративе
> Утята.
> Все участники закрывают глаза и ходят по игровой площадке.
> Ведущий дает команды, которые игроки не открывая глаз должны выполнить.
> 1. Встать парами.
> 2. Встать по трое.
> 3. Встать четверками.
> 4. Встать в общий круг.
> 5. Разделиться на 2 группы ( девочки -мальчики)
> ...


Это конкурс из книги или действительно его проводили, опробовали? Как проследить за тем, что бы участники глаза не открывали? И - не травмоопасно ли им ходить с закрытыми (завязанными) глазами?

----------


## Zажигалка

я использовала на корпоративе с небольшим количеством участников (до 20), это предусматривала и использовала повязки на глаза ( у меня типа  очки из плотной ткани на резиночке) Конечно, в большой компании проследить за всеми невозможно,  будут мухлевать, но можно сказать , что за невыполнение правил участники выбывают из игры.

----------


## Zажигалка

Интересный конкурс 
Вызываются два человека, им дается задание: " Вам нужно  всего лишь навсего надеть на себя вам (указываем) - футболку, а вам - шорты, но сделать это с завязанными глазами. Задание понятно? Кто сделает это быстрее?" 
Завязываем им глаза, а вещи МЕНЯЕМ МЕСТАМИ, т. е одевающий футболку получает шорты, и наоборот.

----------


## Zажигалка

Распространенная игра "найди половинку по персонажам" ( Дед Мороз и Снегурочка, Карлсон и фрекен Бок и т.п.), а  эти можно использовать как самостоятельные конкурсы или для деления на пары для танцев, парных конкурсов... как варианты...

Раздаются карточки (я сделала из картона, а то теряются часто) домино: девушкам одного цвета, юношам — другого. Девушки и юноши ищут себе партнера для танца по заранее заданной сумме очков на карточках.Эту сумму определяет Ведущий. Например, названо число «двенадцать». Это значит, что общее количество очков на карточках каждой пары должно равняться «12».

или:
Раздаются карточки с текстами из известных песен. Карточки разрезаны пополам.  На одной карточке одна строчка из песни, на другой - другая из этой же песни (тоже разделить по цвету, чтоб не путаться) Участники должны найти свою вторую половинку.

----------


## Olga_KON

Готовилась к юбилею, перерыла массу книг и своих архивов, вот нашла игры, может и повторюсь, так уж простите. А вдруг и что-то новое.

_«Колечко»_
Большая компания встает в порядке мужчина – женщина – мужчина – женщина. Каждый участник берет в рот спичку. Первому на спичку надевается колечко (любое, можно обручальное). Смысл игры: передать кольцо по цепочке (со спички на спичку), естественно без помощи рук до последнего участника.

_«Дикий пляж»_
Играющие встают в пары. Ведущий приглашает всех на «дикий пляж», где объявляются танцы. Танцующим выдаются пластинки (мужчинам одна, женщинам – три) – «для того, чтобы интимные места не возбуждали отдыхающих на пляже». Звучит музыка, начинаются танцы. Игрокам необходимо во время танца не потерять ни одной пластинки, а для этого танцевать приходится, тесно прижавшись, друг к другу.

_«Кукла»_
Играть в нее лучше всего за столом… Ведущий берет куклу. Лучше всего обычного голенького пупсика. И под каким-либо предлогом (например, это наш именинник, он только что родился, так давайте его поцелуем) предлагает его поцеловать всем по очереди, объявляя при этом, куда он это делает. Например, «Я целую его в глазик, чтобы он хорошо видел». Повторяться, естественно, нельзя! Если народа не очень много, то придется пустить куклу на второй круг… При исчерпании ручек и ножек гости, думая, что игра только в этом и заключается, будут называть и целовать кукленка в весьма экзотические места, но только, чтобы игра на них не остановилась. Ведущий игру должен всю старательно запомнить… После окончания круга (первого или второго) ведущий объявляет, что хватит тренироваться на кукле. И теперь каждый должен поцеловать соседа в том порядке, как передавалась кукла, в то место, которое он объявлял… Если кукла ходила два круга, то соответственно два круга проходит и «поцелуй соседа». Отказ от целования или чтобы тебя целовали – штраф… Штраф зависит от желания ведущего.

_«Листики»_
В игре принимают участие два юноши и две девушки. Ставятся два стула, на которые садятся юноши. Далее берутся два листа А4 формата и кладутся на колени молодым людям. После чего девушка садится на лежащий на коленях юноши лист бумаги. Задание состоит в том, чтобы в течение 1 минуты как можно больше помять лист.

_«Люблю – не люблю»_
Ведущий просит всех гостей, сидящих за столом, назвать, что они любят и что не любят у соседа справа. Например: «У своего соседа справа я люблю ухо и не люблю плечо». После того как все называют это – ведущий просит всех поцеловать то, что они любят, и укусить то, что они не любят.

_«Лимонные дольки»_
Для участия в конкурсе приглашаются две пары мужчина – женщина. Молодых людей ведущий просит оголить торс (то есть снять одежду над поясом). После этого они должны лечь на спину параллельно друг другу. Затем им на оголенную часть тела раскладывают равное количество лимонных долек (чем больше, тем лучше). На раз – два – три - … девушки начинают без помощи рук и с завязанными глазами есть эти дольки лимона. Кто быстрее – тот и победил.

_«Мяч под подбородком»_
Выбираются две команды, которые встают в две линии (в каждой чередование: мужчина, женщина) лицом друг к другу. Условие – играющие должны держать мяч под подбородком, во время передачи дотрагиваться до мяча руками ни в коем случае нельзя, при этом разрешается касаться друг друга как угодно, лишь бы не уронить мяч.
«Новогодняя елка»
Для игры необходимы: табуретка или стул 1, девушка 1, прищепки – много. Прищепки нацепляются на платье девушки, девушка ставится на табуретку, из среды компании выбирается 2 молодых человека (можно вообще разделить на 2 команды), которые снимают с нее прищепки с завязанными глазами. Тот, кто снимает последнюю прищепку, или тот, у кого окажется больше прищепок, снимает девушку со стула и целует столько раз, сколько прищепок у него оказалось. Игру можно проводить наоборот, т.е. на табуретку встает парень.

_«Отожмись»_
Приглашаются несколько мужчин для простого физического конкурса (кто больше раз отожмется). Можно даже попробовать перед состязанием свои силы, после этого приступить к конкурсу, но только с маленьким добавлением: участникам завязывают глаза. После того как глаза завязаны, на пол кладут заранее нарисованные женские силуэты, например, на куске обоев. Получается, что отжиматься участники будут аккурат над этим образом женщины. 

_«Фанты»_
На вечеринке всем раздаются по два – три бумажных листочка, все пишут на них свои желания. Например, «Изобразить зверски убитый труп!», или «Поцеловать своего соседа справа в коленку», или «Станцевать стриптиз». Далее эти бумажки сворачивают в трубочки и засовывают в бутылочку или баклажку из-под «Колы», все встают в круг и играют в бутылочку. На кого покажет горлышко, тот достает одну бумажку, читает желание, написанное на ней, и выполняет его! 

_«Столб»_
Приглашаются 4-5 пар (мужчина – женщина). Включается музыка. Дается задание: молодой человек играет роль столба, а девушка должна танцевать вокруг него, но с тем условием, чтобы в конце танца на «столбе» осталось как можно меньше одежды.

_«Раздевалки – Одевалки»_
Вызываются добровольцы – 2 парня и 1 девушка. И так 2 или 3 команды. Задача по команде ведущего одеть на девушку как можно быстрее и больше вещей, снятых с парей. В итоге получится: стоит девушка, одетая с ног до головы в мужскую одежду, и два голых парня! 

_«Ах. Эти ножки»_
В комнате на стулья садятся дамы (5). Мужчине показывают, что среди них сидит его жена (подруга, знакомая и т.п.), и его уводят в другую комнату, где плотно завязывают глаза. В этот момент все женщины пересаживаются и к ним подсаживают парочку мужчин. Все оголяют одну ногу (чуть выше колен) и впускают мужчину с повязкой. Он на карточках, поочередно у всех трогая руками обнаженную ногу, должен узнать сою половинку. Мужчинам для маскировки на ногу надевают чулок.

_«Диетический конкурс»_
На сцену вызывается несколько девушек. Им дается в одну руку банан, а в другую миска с потаившим мороженным. Девушки должны на скорость съесть мороженым банан, но выигрывает не тот, кто съела быстрее, а та, которая ела более эротично. 

_«Холодно – Горячо»_
Заранее пишется текст поздравления виновника торжества и разрезается на части. Если виновник торжества мужчина, то «кусочки» прячутся в одежде у присутствующих дам, и наоборот. Задача именинника – собрать все части. Для этого дамы (мужчины) становятся в ряд, а гости направляют «искателя» или «искательницу» криками «горячо», «холодно».
После того как поздравление собрано, его зачитывают те, кто прятал.

_«Стриптиз»_
Втайне от виновника (или виновницы) праздника из картона изготавливается силуэт человеческой фигуры в полный рост. На место лица приклеивается фотография именинника. Надевают на манекен одежду, можно настоящую, а можно из бумаги (от трусов до шапки). Ведущий задает гостям вопросы о юбиляре: когда родился, любимое блюдо и т.д. Если гость не ошибается, он снимает любой предмет одежды с манекена. Самые интимные места можно закрыть фиговыми листочками из зеленой бумаги. На этих листочках можно написать шуточные пожелания, если у именинника хорошо развито чувство юмора.

_«Приятного аппетита»_
Участвуют две или несколько смешанных пар. Задача каждой пары – быстрее остальных съесть длинный огурец или банан одновременно с двух концов, не касаясь руками. 
Вариант: с завязанными глазами: пары подбираются по обоюдному согласию, а после того, как им завязали глаза, партнеров незаметно меняют (и пары становятся однополыми). 

_«Эротический дартс»_
Для игры приглашаются пары, мужчина – женщина. Снарядом будет пустая полуторалитровая бутылка. Дамы будут ловить спортивные снаряды, но ловить необычным способом: ножками, точнее – коленочками. Женщины садятся на стул, мужчины встают в 1,%-2 метрах и кидают «снаряд» так, чтобы девушки могли поймать их своими коленями. Всего 5 попыток. Кто быстрее и точнее исполнит броски и ловлю, то побеждает.

_«Хоккей»_
Игра для пьяной компании. Реквизит: детская пластмассовая клюшка и шайба. Несколько пар. Женщина изображает ногами ворота, мужчина метров с 3-4 загоняет шайбу… Пары – победители выходят во второй тур. Мужчины с женщинами меняются.

_«Выпивалки»_
2 пары. девушку усаживают на стул и между ног ставят стакан. Парень отходит на определенное расстояние, и ему между ног вставляют бутылку с какой-либо жидкостью (пиво, шампанское). Парень должен дойти до девушки и заполнить бокал. Но это еще не все, теперь он должен выпить содержимое этого бокала (бутылку можно уже вытащить). Без участия рук и помощи девушки, парень выпивает. 

_"Самый проворный кавалер"_
Участвуют холостые парни 2-4 человека. Каждому вручается одинаковое количество резиночек определенного цвета. Звучит музыка. Парни "окольцовывают" дам, надевая резиночку на щиколотку. Кто быстрее.


_Игра "Черные глаза"_ 
Пригласить в центр зала пятерых мужчин со своими стульями, естественно усаживаете их на стулья лицом к гостям и объясняете, что конкурс танцевальный, но так как они(мужики) все в авторитете поэтому будут танцевать сидя!!! Но есть одно условие - танцуют только те части тела, которые Вы им предложите!!!! И так начинаем!!! 
К примеру: 
1) Танцуют только брови. 
2)Танцуют только брови и глаза. 
После это благодарите за разминку и оглашаете, что со следующего этапа будут удаляться худшие танцоры. 
3)Танцуют брови, глаза и язык. 
4)Танцуют брови, глаза, язык и рот. 
5) Танцуют брови, глаза, язык, рот и голова. 
Полуфинал: 
6)Танцуют брови, глаза, язык, рот, голова, обе руки и обе ноги. 
Финал: 
Подымаете двух полуфиналистов, поворачиваете задом к гостям, коммандуете "руки за голову" 
7) Танцуют только попы!!!! 


_Игра «Упреки и отмазки»_
Упреки и оправдания послужили темой для «игры-чепухи» на карточках. Содержание карточек может изменяться в зависимости от состава компании. Поскольку вопросы чаще задают женщины, то для них приготовлены «упреки», а для мужчин — «отмазки».

_Упреки._
Почему ты не вымыл посуду?
Почему ты не позвонил моей маме?
Почему ты не поздравил друга с днем рождения?
Почему ты не купил продукты?
Почему ты не выиграл в лотерею?
Почему ты не заплатил за квартиру?
Почему ты не выполнил поручение начальника?
Почему ты не построил дом?
Почему ты не купил джип?
Почему ты не сидел в выходные и праздники дома?
Почему ты не родил сына?
Почему ты не получил премию?
Почему ты не покормил собственного ребенка?
Почему ты не написал письмо?
Почему ты не отдал долг?
Почему ты не ночевал дома?

_Отмазки._
Просто не люблю я это. 
Предпочитаю другие развлечения. 
Не с кем было.
Я и так кручусь как белка в колесе. 
Погас энтузиазм. А зачем?
Помешал сильный ливень.
Захотелось повредничать. 
Мечтал о будущем. 
Мысленно я это сделал. 
Гадалка нагадала этого не делать никогда. 
Зато пива попил.
Я стесняюсь присутствия посторонних при этом.
Хотелось себя порадовать. 
Плохо себя чувствовал. 
Было хорошее настроение, не захотелось его портить.

_"Бой на ринге боксёров"_
1. В перчатках натянуть спортивные трусы.
2. В календаре перекидном найти листок с датой праздника, вырвать, предъявить.
3. "вырвать сердце" - лист цв. бумаги, любым способой ( хоть грызи) получить форму сердца.
4. Набрать № телефона (невесты, жениха, ведущего) - для этого можно выдать карандаш, а можно и носом.
5. Под эротическую музыку снять с себя трусы и перчатки.


_Бармены_
Игрокам выдается инвентарь: пустой пластиковый стаканчик и бутылка пива. Необходимо налить пиво в бокал, при этом не пролив жидкости. Однако задание усложняется тем, что сделать это необходимо без помощи рук.

_"Чей шар больше"_
Состязание простое: участники получают воздушный шарик, наряд, по команде начинают одеваться в штаны, рубаху и берет, надувают шарик и с ним танцуют под песню крокодила Гены «Прилетит вдруг волшебник».  

_"Собери попкой листочки"_
Манком приглашала всех мужчин и усаживала их на стульчики, каждому на колени, липкой стороной вверх укладывала листочки в форме сердечек и две гостьи на скорость присаживались на колени к мужчинам, кто больше соберёт на попку липких листочков, тот и победил.

_Беременные мужчины_
Вызываются добровольцы, под одежду запихивают большой шарик. На пол рассыпают спички. Задание: кто быстрее соберет спички с полу. 

_Лопни шарик_
Участникам к ноге привязываются шарик. Задание: лопнуть шарик у другого, а свой постарайся сохранить. Тот, у кого шарик лопнул, выходит из игры. Выигрывает тот, у кого шарик остался целым.

_Кто жаднее_
Много надутых шаров. Задание: запихать под свою одежду шары. У кого больше - победил.

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Для игры необходимо большое количество человек – от 10 и больше. Желательно равное количество юношей и девушек. Все берутся за руки и становятся в круг в порядке – М-Ж-М-Ж-М-Ж и т.д. Ведущий - один человек (два, три – если участвует очень много людей) становится в центр круга, закрывает глаза, одну руку вытягивает вперед и начинает вращаться. Остальные начинают в другую сторону водить вокруг него хоровод, при этом хором говоря: «Арам Шим-Ши, Арам Шим-Ши, Арамея-Зульфия – покажи-ка на меня! Раз, два, три!» Все останавливаются. После этого в центр из общего круга должен выйти тот человек, на кого показал ведущий (противоположного пола). Он становится спиной к спине с ведущим. Головы держат ровно – затылок к затылку. Все хором считают: «Раз, два, три!». Оба резко поворачивают головы в любую сторону. Если стороны совпали – игроки целуются в губы, если не совпали – в щеку. Затем ведущий занимает место в кругу, и все повторяется с начала. Нацеловаться можно вдоволь! ;)

----------


## annuschka

УГАДАЙ ФИЛЬМ

Как-то раз под новый год 
всполошился весь народ, 
а всё по тому, что в самом начале 
невесту – Алёну заколдовали. 
ЧАРОДЕИ

Фильм этот - сказка парящая 
между будущим и настоящим. 
Одно неизменно – во все времена 
любовь побеждает империю зла. 
31 июля

С показа фильма этого 
в Советах в первый раз 
признали: не без этого, 
да секс есть и у нас! 
МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ВЕРА

У героини сей обворожительной 
уверенности нет, 
не назовёшь её решительной. 
На помощь к ней пришла подруга 
чтобы найти по сердцу друга. 
Но чаще тот кого не замечаем 
нам ближе и родней того 
о ком мечтаем. 
САМАЯ ОБАЯТЕЛЬНАЯ...

Роман тот очень бурным был, 
героям головы вскружил. 
И вот делема кто ж ему нужна: 
активная любовница иль верная жена? 
Да, в фильме этом
сей вопрос без всяческих затей 
сопровождает воркованье голубей. 
ЛЮБОВЬ И ГОЛУБИ

Был билет закладкой в книге, 
вот от сюда вся интрига. 
Герои выиграть хотели, 
за билетом полетели. 
Хочется сказать одно – 
не играйте в спорт-лото! 
СПОРТЛОТО 82

Три подруги, словно три сестры, 
только жизнь-то не одна, а тоже три. 
Кто-то за мужем и счастлив, кто-то нет, 
но всегда друг-другу помогают и дают совет. 
МОСКВА СЛЕЗАМ НЕ ВЕРИТ

----------


## КолБа

> А можно поподробнее про конкурс с бильбоке стаканчик и шарик у одного человека ?


Вроде вот этот.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REDWffXGMBY

----------


## Дергилева Лена

"Амурчик". Несколько пар, мужчина должен попасть воздушным шаром своей девушке в губы. А пока кидает и попадает не туда, должен поцеловать куда шар попал. Последний раз самыми меткими оказалась самая пожилая пара. И как разцеловались потом...:wink:

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Кто чем занят?
Загадки-обманки.
Веселая компания,
Удвой свое внимание!
Раньше рифма помогала,
А теперь коварной стала.
Ты, дружок не торопись,
На крючок не попадись!

Черный весь, как будто грач,
С нашей крыши лезет…(Трубочист)

Под куполом цирка в опасный полет
Отправился   смелый   и   сильный. (Гимнаст)

Посадил уж сотни роз
В городском саду... (Садовник)

Булки нам и калачи
Каждый день пекут... (Пекари)

Варит кашу и бульон
Добрый толстый... (Повар)

Арий, опер сочинитель
Называется... (Композитор)

На заводе по три смены
У станков стоят... (Рабочие)

Дрессирует львов, собак
Храбрый, смелый наш... (Укротитель)

Кто пасет коров, овец?
Ну конечно же... (Пастух)

Подметает чисто двор
В шесть утра, конечно... (Дворник)

Складки, карманы и ровненький кант —
Платье красивое сшил... (Портной)

Высадить новые саженцы в ельник
Снова отправится утром... (Лесник)

Ходят по клеточкам конь и ладья —
Ход свой победный готовит... (Шахматист)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Поход
Не сидится нам на месте —
Мир ужасно интересен!
Вот собрались мы в поход.
Что же впереди нас ждет?
Чтобы не попасть впросак,
Мы возьмем с собой... (Рюкзак.)
Здесь крутые берега,
А внизу течет... (Река.)
Кажется, что до небес
Вырос этот старый... (Лес.)
Здесь распахана земля —
Значит, это что?.. (Поля.)
На привале отдохнем,
Дружно разведем... (Костер.)
Видно всем издалека:
Небо достает... (Гора.)
Постарайтесь не шумен.!
Здесь малину ееI... (Медведь.)
Туда идти нам неохота:
Там трясина, там... (Болото.)
Здесь притоптаны травинки —
Знать, идем мы по... (Тропинке.)
И дорогою прямой
Возвращаемся... (Домой.)

----------


## irjkmybwf

Нюхачи

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: денежные купюры, духи

Перед проведением конкурса необходимо собрать вступительные взносы. Купюры разного достоинства метятся духами. Чем выше достоинство банкноты, тем дороже должны быть духи. “Нюхачу” завязывают глаза. Нюхая купюры, надо определить какого они достоинства. Конкурс можно проводить на спор. Кто угадал, получает эту купюру в качестве приза.

----------


## miss olga

КОНКУРС «ПИРАТ-ЭРУДИТ» ( Проверка на знание морских терминов) 
1 Морское судно или
иначе… (корабль )


2.Главный после
капитана человек на корабле (боцман)


3.Ученик-матрос
(юнга)


4 Высокая деревянная
опора для паруса (мачта)


5. Бок корабля (борт) 


6. Помещение для
матросов (кубрик) 


7. Доска для спуска с
корабля (трап) 


8. Морские разбойники
(пираты) 


9.Тихая
мелководная  часть моря, врезающаяся в сушу.


Голубая… (лагуна) 


10.То, что удерживает
корабль на месте (якорь) 


11. Пиратский захват
судна с помощью крюков и веревок (абордаж) 


12. Рыба-людоед (акула)



13. Руль корабля
(штурвал) 


14. Самое крупное
морское млекопитающее (кит) 


15. Укрепляемый на
мачте большой кусок ткани, надуваемый ветром и этим приводящий судно 

     в движении
(парус)


16.Солнце, заходящее
за горизонт (закат) - 


17.Дежурство на
корабле (вахта) 


18. Место стоянки судов
(порт) 


19.Самый знаменитый
пират, сокровища которого мы ищем (Флинт) 


20.Передняя часть
корабля (нос) 


21.Корабельный повар
(кок) 


22.Помещение для
капитана или пассажиров (каюта) 


23.Большой водоём с
соленой водой меньше океана (море) 


24.Физический прибор
для распознавания стран света,
состоящий из  намагниченной стрелки, всегда показывающей на север (компас) 


25.Последний весенний
месяц, месяц рождения нашего капитана Антона  (май) 


26.Суша со всех сторон омывается чем?(водой)

27.Как
называется то, что гораздо больше моря?(океан)

----------


## Lusi75

Доброго здравия всем форумчанам, 10 ноября состоялся дебют (бильбоке у одного человека), сделала финалом свадебной эстафеты- реакция конкурсантов и гостей потрясающаяя, попробуйте не пожалеете, я преподнясла это как русскую рулетку, но только после попадания, то есть кто попал тот проиграл, как в рулетке, а попавшему аплосы и утешительный приз, понятно что изначально они все старались попасть ... :Smile3:  Огромнейшее спасибо форумчанам за идею, :Smile3:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Marucj

Свадебная игра «Что у нас в штанишках?». Для этой игры понадобятся одна пара детских колготок от предыдущего конкурса, «ноги» должны быть завязаны узлом, чтобы получился импровизированный мешок. Заранее приготовляются записочки с разными смешными фразами, которые опускаются в колготки, а гости достают их, начиная фразу словами «А у меня в штанишках...» и оканчивают тем, что в записке. Обычно гости умирают со смеху во время этой игры.

Примеры фраз:Счастье привалило!; Сухо и комфортно; Есть еще шары в шароварах; Требуется санитарная обработка; Не порно, да задорно; Совесть не ночевала; Только за валюту; Отдам в надежные руки; Уровень благосостояния растет; Требуется уход; Истек срок годности; Любовь и голуби; Что-то потерялось; В очередь, сукины дети, в очередь!; Руками не трогать!; Не влезай, убьет!; Золото-брильянты; Унылая пора; Контактное лицо; Интим, досуг не предлагать; Пример для подражания; Сегодня только Обломов; Чего-то хочется, а кого не знаю; Легкое увлечение; Две большие разницы; Требуется постельный режим; Демографический взрыв

----------


## juliana

«САМЫЙ СЛАДКИЙ ТОСТ НА СВАДЬБУ»
Не секрет что свидетели это люди которых выбрали сами новобрачные- они как правило пользуются если не авторитетом, то уж уважением друзей и гостей на свадьбе это точно. Вот через них я и можно зарядить остальных гостей. Заранее готовятся чупа- чупсы (штук 5-6) перед самым конкурсом развернуть их, только чтоб никто не видел и сложить в пакетик. Торжественно приподнять свидетелей и объявить, что им, мол весь вечер кричат кисло, а теперь я даю им возможность произнести самый сладкий тост на свадьбе. Вынимаю из пакетика 2 чупа-чупса и даю по одному- свидетельнице и свидетелю. Они должны засунуть их в рот и вместе с чупа- чупсом во рту сначала свидетельница потом свидетель должны произнести короткое поздравление типа: Желаю счастья и любви! Здоровья и благополучия и т.д. Затем даёте свидетелям ещё по одному чупа- чупсу и они опять должны произнести короткие поздравления. По мере заполнения рта чупа- чупсами будут выскакивать всякие непонятные слова- гости будут смеяться и держаться за животы правда надо будет следить чтобы чупа-чупсы свидетели не вынимали в процессе тоста. Можно выступить в роли переводчика для гостей и когда во рту будет у каждого по пять чупа- чупсов и они смогут сказать что-то членораздельное нужно будет попросить у гостей громких оваций но этот ёщё не всё, самая фишка в том когда свидетели вынут чупа - чупсы нужно будет сделать небольшую паузу и громко произнести примерно следующее: Свидетели верните ИНВЕРТАРЬ, а то у меня вчера свадьба была, сегодня, завтра то же свадьбу вести -каждый день что ли их покупать? Можно как-то по-другому выразится суть в том что это инвентарь, конечно все поймут что это шутка, но после этих слов наступает такой приступ смеха, особенно у молодожёнов и свидетелей да и гости некоторые не отстают, вот после этого я предлагаю выпить за молодых свидетелей и конечно они с удовольствием целуются под возгласы: Кисло! (можно заменить на маленькие конфеты леденцы)ну вот как то так :Blush2:

----------


## solist64

Этот конкурс  "Толстощекий губошлеп" знаю очень давно! А если у свидетеля к примеру во рту мост, и мост не через Москва-реку, в через рот(Райкин) и он не дай Бог сломается. Не боитесь!?

----------


## shoymama

А вы знаете, почему у молодых бывают проблемы со свидетелями? Когда на свадьбу - с удовольствием, но только не в качестве свидетеля? Из-за таких вот конкурсов - не хотят люди выглядеть по дурацки и все тут! Или идут, но с условием их не трогать. Спасибо за это ведущим, считающим, что не поиздеваться над парочкой свидетелей - дурной тон.

----------


## Гвиола

Точно! Очень часто на свадьбах свидетель предупреждает: "Меня не трогать". Он изначально боится ведущего. А почему? Я, лично, тоже не хотела бы так выглядеть, как в этом конкурсе.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Давно сюда не заглядывала. И лучше бы этого не делала....   :032:

----------


## kotjag

Я всегда у молодых интересуюсь, когда беру заказ, по поводу свидетелей: свободные -несвободные, стеснительные или нет и т.д., объясняю что постараюсь их уберечь от конкурсов  "похитителей", типа, пить из туфли и т.п. 
Если надо провожу групповые задания, где команды дружков. Бывает и такое, что сами заказчики просят погорячее. У меня на практике все зависит от конкретной ситуации. :Smile3:  
Так что надо зрить в оба! :Smile3:

----------


## annuschka

"Чабаны"
В игре участвуют 2 человека. Для проведения игры необходимы 2 стула, которые стоят друг от друга на расстоянии примерно 10 метров, воздушные шары в количестве 10 штук двух цветов (например: 5 красных и 5 синих), 2 пустые пластмассовые бутылки. По сигналу ведущего 2 "чабана" должны загнать своих "овец" (шары определенного цвета) в свои "пещеры" (стулья) пластмассовыми бутылками. Это нужно сделать быстро, при этом не "потерять" ни одной "овцы".

----------


## annuschka

Конкурс "Знаток анатомии!"

Приглашаются 2 пары. Им выдаются прищепки и бумажки с буквами. Нужно на теле партнера укрепить буквы, обозначающие данные части тела.  Победители те, у кого использовано больше букв.

----------


## Dimona

посмотрите конкурс, не сложный (можно упростить до 2 цветов), дешевый, не пошлый. ну и конечно добавить соперника
http://www.videosurf.com/video/kevin...aker-139043358

----------


## angel18

> А вы знаете, почему у молодых бывают проблемы со свидетелями? Когда на свадьбу - с удовольствием, но только не в качестве свидетеля? Из-за таких вот конкурсов - не хотят люди выглядеть по дурацки и все тут! Или идут, но с условием их не трогать. Спасибо за это ведущим, считающим, что не поиздеваться над парочкой свидетелей - дурной тон.



Не понимаю, как это можно "не трогать свидетеля ". Существует свадебная традиция: если на свадьбе воруют шампанское, туфельку. букет, то за это отрабытывают свидетели. Отсюда и конкурсы со свидетелями. Кстати с конфетками  был , на мой взгляд, безобидный конкурс.
 Есть люди которые изначально не подходят на родь свидетелей - это стеснительные или очень обидчивые .   А потом  гости в течении вечера почти всегда шутят над свидетелчми, кричат " кисло"

Я всегда советую молодоженам брать на роль свидетелей незакоммплексовааных людей.

----------


## shoymama

А у меня вот три свадьбы подряд - без свидетелей. Так что?
Раньше свидетели отрабатывали всю свадьбу за тамаду. А теперь меня наняли - я работаю. А они пусть отдыхают. Они такие же гости, тоже подарили подарок, да еще и потратились во время выкупа и подготовки (у нас, например, часто свидетель оплачивает машины). Как я имею право требовать от них еще сто то? Впрочим, как и от других гостей? Они мне ничего НЕ ОБЯЗАНЫ!.

----------


## Гипотенуза

Вот, на мой взгляд, интересный конкурс. Из интернета. Нужно только сделать нарезки.
Игра «Волшебные платочки». 
Ведущий вызывает из зала 3-4 девушек. Каждой выдает по  красивому платку и говорит, что платочки не простые, а волшебные. Если правильно платочек одеть, то можно превратиться в кого угодно. 
Звучат музыкальные отрывки и девушки превращаются сначала в гордых кавказских девушек («лезгинка», платочки надеваются на голову).
Теперь в игривых цыганочек (платочки спускаются на плечи, «цыганочка»). Затем в русских матрешёк (платочки на голове, обязательно завязать, «кадриль»). Далее в индианок (платочки завязываются на груди типа сари, звучит индийская музыка), и наконец, в восточных девушек (платочки на бёдра, музыка восточная). 
Танцевать при каждом превращении обязательно.

----------


## Курица

> Вот, на мой взгляд, интересный конкурс. Из интернета. Нужно только сделать нарезки.
> Игра «Волшебные платочки».


На форуме эта игра (или подобная)  есть. :Yes4:  с нарезками...
"Волшебные платочки" называется, по моему...
*Гипотенуза*, унас -как в Греции :Grin:  Помнишь рекламу?

----------


## Гипотенуза

Я что-то не натыкалась на нее.... :No2: Надо порыться, найти нарезки..

----------


## nataly755

Тоже интересно
Именные танцы
Ведущий: - Танцуют только те, чьё имя я назову!
Танцуют только Сергеи, потом Елены, потом Саши и т. д.
Затем ведущий называет по несколько имён одновременно.
Буду проводить конкурс на ближайшем празднике.

----------


## Курица

> Именные танцы
> Ведущий: - Танцуют только те, чьё имя я назову!
> Танцуют только Сергеи, потом Елены, потом Саши и т. д.
> Затем ведущий называет по несколько имён одновременно.


Лучше это сделать при помощи именных нарезок, как делают на нашем Форуме многие...Даже темка есть такая:"Песни. в которых звучат имена"...там масса нарезок именных, для этих целей подходящих! :Yes4: 
_Это тут_: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%EC%E5%ED%E0

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> посмотрите конкурс, не сложный (можно упростить до 2 цветов), дешевый, не пошлый. ну и конечно добавить соперника
> http://www.videosurf.com/video/kevin...aker-139043358


можно, конечно и попробовать, но мне сразу на память пришла эстафета в штанишках, это когда две команды, и участники в штанишках проходят полосу препятствий, например скушать конфетку и бросить фантик в горшочек, по очереди одевают штанишки. фантики где угодо, но только не в нужном месте а штанишки..... напоминают трапье, настолько разодраны - уж больно вовходят во вкус.
так и здесь стаканчики будут летать по всему залу.... хотя как знать.....

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> Вроде вот этот.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REDWffXGMBY


прикольно, но помоему из разряда "с бородой"

----------


## vichny

> Игра «Волшебные платочки». 
> Ведущий вызывает из зала 3-4 девушек. Каждой выдает по  красивому платку и говорит, что платочки не простые, а волшебные. Если правильно платочек одеть, то можно превратиться в кого угодно. 
> Звучат музыкальные отрывки и девушки превращаются сначала в гордых кавказских девушек («лезгинка», платочки надеваются на голову).
> Теперь в игривых цыганочек (платочки спускаются на плечи, «цыганочка»). Затем в русских матрешёк (платочки на голове, обязательно завязать, «кадриль»). Далее в индианок (платочки завязываются на груди типа сари, звучит индийская музыка), и наконец, в восточных девушек (платочки на бёдра, музыка восточная). 
> Танцевать при каждом превращении обязательно.


Ой девчонки спасибо за игру проведу у себя в коллективе на 8 марта,и реквизит доступный.Спасибочки!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Нюхачи


Для банковских работников или для торгашей,хороший конкурс,но я бы приземлила сами запахи : лимон,шоколад,хвоя,спирт,и.т.д.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> самая фишка в том когда свидетели вынут чупа - чупсы нужно будет сделать небольшую паузу и громко произнести примерно следующее: Свидетели верните ИНВЕРТАРЬ, а то у меня вчера свадьба была, сегодня, завтра то же свадьбу вести -каждый день что ли их покупать?


Конкурс конечно ужасный и опасный.Но ржали с мужем от "Фишки"..Достаточно и по 1-му чупа-чупсу.Тамада ведь тоже может приколоться над неочень приятными свидетелями...Такая весёлая месть.

----------


## vichny

> Игра "Черные глаза" 
> Пригласить в центр зала пятерых мужчин со своими стульями, естественно усаживаете их на стулья лицом к гостям и объясняете, что конкурс танцевальный, но так как они(мужики) все в авторитете поэтому будут танцевать сидя!!! Но есть одно условие - танцуют только те части тела, которые Вы им предложите!!!! И так начинаем!!! 
> К примеру: 
> 1) Танцуют только брови. 
> 2)Танцуют только брови и глаза. 
> После это благодарите за разминку и оглашаете, что со следующего этапа будут удаляться худшие танцоры. 
> 3)Танцуют брови, глаза и язык. 
> 4)Танцуют брови, глаза, язык и рот. 
> 5) Танцуют брови, глаза, язык, рот и голова. 
> ...


Я тоже проводила этот танцевальный конкурс,мне понравился очень,только  плюс в конце танцевало все тело под Танго,роль партнерши исполнял стул. :Taunt:

----------


## vfhbyf

Да, конкурс интересный, сама провожу.... только у меня разными частями тела по очереди танцуют. начинаем снизу: сначала в пляс идут ножки, потом живот, грудь, плечи, ручки, голова, глазки, язычки.... потом приходится повернуться, потому как танцуют попой....
Ну а дальше говорю что не знаю кого выбрать, предлагаю каждого выйти в центр зала и станцевать танец свой и чтобы участвовали в танце все части тела, которые счас танцевали, одновременно....
Ну вот они и танцуют, потом все равно по аплодисментам выбираем победителя и дарим ему сотовый телефон (детский)

----------


## miss olga

Сказочные азы

Попробуйте вернуться в детство золотое и вспомнить сказки, в которых ненавязчиво преподавались азы экономической науки.

1. Сказка, в которой опровергается утверждение о том, что денежки на дороге не валяются. (К. Чуковский, "Муха - Цокотуха".)
2. Сказка, в которой доказывается, что деньги в землю нужно вкладывать с умом. (А. Толстой, "Золотой ключик, или приключения Буратино".)
3. История, в которой акционерное общество создается вне пределов Земли. (Н. Носов, "Незнайка на Луне".)
4. Сказка, в которой по бартеру за три предмета одежды были получены два млекопитающих и одно пресмыкающееся. (В. Шергин, "Волшебное кольцо".)
5. История, в которой выясняется, что отказ от подписки на периодическую печать позволяет сэкономить определенные средства. (Э. Успенский, "Дядя Федор, пес и кот".)
6. Сколько стоил билет в театр Карабаса - Барабаса? (Четыре сольдо.)
7. Как называются денежные единицы на Луне? (Сантики и фертинги.)

----------


## maknata

> Свадебная игра «Что у нас в штанишках?». Для этой игры понадобятся одна пара детских колготок от предыдущего конкурса, «ноги» должны быть завязаны узлом, чтобы получился импровизированный мешок


До боли знакомые слова, где то я это на форуме видела, нет времени искать, но неужели нельзя было изменить хотя бы "от предыдущего конкурса"? Пардоньте, от какого конкурса? :Taunt:

----------


## sa-sha76

вот тоже хорошо идёт игра  на выпускном
  участники .....   петя васечник ,учительница, портфель ,дневник, школа ,директор,(когда  называют  это слово  участник оббегает вокруг  своего стула на котором сидит,)
фраза ...  ах как это было трогательно  (оббегает  вокруг  своих  стульев  все участники)
 игра новая  взята  где-то из  ин-та ...у меня на ура  проходит ..
История Пети Васечкина.  
Чудесный осенний денек. Море цветов и звуков. Вот оно большое здание с магическим названием Школа.
А вот и Петя Васечкин спешит,торопится. В его руках большой Портфель. Школа кажется Пете огромной и таинственной.
А вот и первая Учительница со стопкой тетрадок тоже спешит в Школу, чтобы научить Петю Васечкина читать,писать, читать, собирать нужные вещи в Портфель, правильно заполнять Дневник.Ах, как это было трогательно!
А вот и строгий Директор,который тоже торопится в Школу, чтобы пожурить Учительницу, которая недосмотрела за Петей Васечкиным, так как в Портфеле Пети Васечкина были найдены сигареты, которые Петя Васечкин втайне курил от Учительницы за Школой.Ах, как это было трогательно!
А вот и Дневник, похожий на книгу жалоб и предложений, в котором Учительница красной пастой выводила все,что ей советовал строгий Директор, который частенько вызывал родителей Пети в Школу. Ах, как это было трогательно!
А вот и новый документ,правда, не такой толстый, как Дневник, ради которого все эти 11 лет Петя Васечкин слушал строгую Учительницу и строгого Директора,, пытался научиться писать, читать. Ради которого он носил в своем Портфеле кучу книжек, тетрадок и,конечно же, Дневник. А документ этот – это не только оценки, тщательно выставленные рукой Учительницы и заверенные школьной печатью строгого директора. Это настоящая путевка в жизнь! 
Согласитесь, как это, братцы,было трогательно!

----------


## shoymama

Так по этой схеме можно поставить всё, что угодно, не обязательно Историю Пети Васечкина. Например, стихотворение "Дом, который построил Джек". Слабо?

----------


## kiss9

> вот тоже хорошо идёт игра  на выпускном
>   участники .....   петя васечник ,учительница,


Я бы Петю заменила на ПЕРВОКЛАССНИК, учительнице дала реальное имя.

----------


## sa-sha76

> стихотворение "Дом, который построил Джек". Слабо?


 Нет  Олечка  ,не слабо.  Я уже  делала  этот блок  на юбилей  хозяйке крупного магазина.



> Я бы Петю заменила на ПЕРВОКЛАССНИК, учительнице дала реальное имя.


Конечно, ДашаБ  вариантов  много  и я думаю все   игры  ведущие    подгоняют  под свой  сценарий, так  что база  есть ......я старалась  не  обобщать...

----------


## shoymama

Вау, так нам расскажи!!! я ЭТО СТИХОТВОРЕНИЕ В ВСЕХ ВИДАХ ОБОЖАЮ!

----------


## oga

> На форуме эта игра (или подобная) есть. с нарезками...
> "Волшебные платочки" называется, по моему...


А мне кажеться, игру на форуме называли "Танец с платками ".Но я могу и ошибаться, так-как  мало знакома еще с темами форума.

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

вот, что у меня "родилось"http:/*************.com/files/hhjyddo8g и назвала этот "шедевр" УГАДАЙ ПЕРЕДАЧУ.
может уже кто и выкладывал такую игру, пока не встречала. она чем то похожа на игры -  угадай фильм, мыльная опера

----------


## Татьяна30

можно провести на свадьбе или юбилее игру "Детектор лжи". Мой оператор сделал нарезки, сердцебиение.Я задаю вопрос, они отвечают, а операратор включает запись, ориентируясь на месте. Вопросы примерно такие, можно выбрать:Вы часто лжете?
Бываете ли вы в своих действиях навязчивым, грубым? 
Вы любите готовить вкусные обеды? 
Могли бы вы подложить свинью любимому человеку? 
Хотели бы вы сегодня напиться? 
Скажите, вы много грешили? 
Любите ли вы помечтать при луне? 
Любите ли вы подарки? 
Часто ли вы лазите к соседу в малину на даче? 
Когда пьете, у вас кружится голова? 
Часто ли вы ленитесь? 
Способны ли вы покупать любовь за деньги? 
Любите ли вы посмеяться над другими? 
Хотите ли вы мое фото? 
Часто ли вы подвержены страстям? 
Любите ли вы есть мясо? 
Поддаетесь ли вы соблазну любовных похождений? 
Часто ли вы берете деньги в долг? 
Пробовали ли вы соблазнить чужого мужчину (женщину)? 
Любите ли вы купаться голым? 
Хотите ли вы добиться благосклонности женатого мужчины (замужней женщины)? 
Скажите, вы часто так много едите? 
Хотите ли вы со мной познакомиться? 
У вас чистая совесть? 
Приходилось ли вам спать в чужой постели? 
Скажите, вы интересный собеседник? 
Откровенны ли вы со своим супругом (супругой)? 
Скажите, вы темпераментны? 
Любите ли вы по понедельникам соленые огурцы? 
Занимаетесь ли вы спортом? 
Любите ли вы смотреть мне в глаза? 
Вы часто моетесь в ванной? 
Как вы относитесь к стриптизу? 
Бывает ли, что вы спите на своем рабочем месте? 
Скажите, вы трусливы? 
Храпите ли вы во сне? 
Имеете ли вы привычку обещать ему (ей) больше, чем это в ваших возможностях? 
Любите ли вы хорошо покушать? 
Охотно ли вы целуетесь в общественных местах? 
Повышаете ли вы свою производительность труда? 
Вам не приходилось заблудиться в чужом доме? 
Любите ли вы водку? 
Нравится ли вам знакомиться на улице? 
Часто ли вы проявляете свой темперамент? 
Что бы вы сказали, если бы я вас тут же поцеловал?

----------


## тамада Анна

Проводила на юбилее поздравление от бабок ежек может кому пригодится.

 Поздравление от бабок ежик.

Ох, метла  наша метла,
Куды ж ты занесла?
Вот ведь транспорт нам достался!   
Навигатор что ль сломался?!
Ой скажи честной нам люд-
Юбилей случай не тут?

Вижу, Ирочка сидит
Только странный что- то вид!
Бледновата, красный нос,
А не мучает ль понос?

Тут в чулане пошманали
Да лекарств насобирали
Обыщи весь белый свет,
Лучше снадобьев то нет!

Первый наш совет такой-
Чтоб остаться молодой,
Маж навозом ты лицо-
Будет гладким, как яйцо

За фигурою следи,
Меньше езди - все ходи!
Чтобы формы не обвисли!
Обособо спереди!
Чтобы талия была,
Жиром, чтоб не заплыла
На ночь только хрен да редька,
Да любовные дела

Чтобы тонус поддержать-
На метле учись летать!
Равновесье на метле не такое как в седле
Будешь слушаться совета,
Все пойдет на пользу это!
Будешь сексасимволом
И в достатке будет дом

Вот из плесени кисель!
Не пила его досель?
Так попей когда начнется
В организме карусель! (пакетик сухого киселя)
Он на вкус не так хорош,
Но зато снимает дрожж!

А простуда -не беда!
Съешь букашку из пруда
Нет надежней медицины,
Чем природная среда (креветка)

Если  в сердце заболит
А в груди огнем горит
Это значится Ирина
У тебя энцефалит
Съешь осиновой коры
И взбодришься до поры
Чай не химия какая
Чай природные дары  (КОРА)

А давленье долбанет
Спробуй заячий помет
Он куда целебней меда
Хоть по цвету вроде мед (кириешки)
Он на вкус конечно крут 
От него бывают мрут
Только те кто выживают
Все до старости живут

А захрумкает в спине 
Не сиди на бюлетне
Нагишом сигай в крапиву
И катайся при луне

А когда тебе дружок
Ночью душною не спится
Пей отвар блошиных ног
Будешь дрыхнуть как сурок

Вот и весь то наш наказ
Как повеселили вас
Юбилярша С днем рожденья
До утра тебе веселья
На последок чарку грохнем
А не то в дороге сдохнем!

----------


## kiss9

> можно провести на свадьбе или юбилее игру "Детектор лжи". Мой оператор сделал нарезки, сердцебиение.Я задаю вопрос, они отвечают, а операратор включает запись, ориентируясь на месте.


не очень логично,Получается только ответы да, нет, .Стук сердца ускоренный нет, спокойный да? гости могут возмущаться, мол я сказал правду, а вы говорите ложь( вернее стучите сердцем)

----------


## Вятушка

*kiss9*, А мне кажется прикольно получится! только вопросы надо придумать какие нить нейтральные, посмешней и тут коменты ведущего сыграют важную роль.Надо подумать. Татьяна, а нельзя ли послушать нарезки вашего оператора?

----------


## Вячеслав65

Конкурс для выкупа...по договоренности с ведущей один из гостей на вопрос что же Вы хотите за украденную туфлю или невесту отвечает ЗРЕЕЛИЩА)). выбираются двое молодых людей, они надевают парики, берут гитары (прикольно смотрятся изготовленные из поролона) и под забойную композицию Битлз начинается "расколбас" ))) (Can't by me love)

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> посмотрите конкурс, не сложный (можно упростить до 2 цветов), дешевый, не пошлый. ну и конечно добавить соперника
> http://www.videosurf.com/video/kevin...aker-139043358


ЛИЛЯ! Конкурс супер!!!!! но провести его можно только при наличии достаточно свободного места. даже если расставить вместо столиков стулья, да еще и для двоих участников- территория немалая.

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

*СОСТЯЗАНИЕ ДЛЯ МОЛОДЫХ 
КОНКУРС "ОБУСТРОЙ СВОЙ ДОМ"* 

Молодым предлагается посоревноваться- кто будет главным благоустроителем дома. Победит тот, в чьем доме будет больше вещей и предметов. Вызываю 2 подруги невесты и 2 друга жениха.( Они помогут создать крышу дома, взявшись за руки и подняв их вверх.) дальше молодым предлагается принести в свой дом все, что они посчитают нужным для его благоустройства. И вот здечь начинается росто "сумасшетствие "гостей. Помагают и тянут все.Конечно никто ничего не считает. Просто сопровождаю комментариями в об стороны- хваля... тот деньги, тот цветы..., тот детишек... А жених случается и жену приносит в свой дом. Тут уж наверняка все гости "в отпаде".

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

Конкурс взят из инета. Есть фото, но увы...размещать не получается...
*Муж и жена одна сатана*
Небходимо  3 рубахи-гиганта. с  завязками спереди или на липучках застегиваются полностью. В середине вечера провожу этот конкурс для пар которые пришли на свадьбу. Подводка такая, чтобы жить долго и дружно вместе, нужно делать все вместе... Спрашиваю есть ли в зале пары, которые прожили уже вместе некоторое время в браке. Вызываю их. И даю задание. 
1. Надуть шарик и завязать его ниточкой. Все справляются. Говорю, что это была разминочка и с заданием все справились одинаково хорошо, сплоченно, а главное вместе! Если кто-то не справился, а такое всего было один раз на моей памяти (шарик сдувался все время) перевожу все в шутку и говорю, что забыли как надуваться шарики:) 
2.А теперь испытание будет настоящее. Ведь важно когда что-то делаешь вместе работа была синхронной. Так? Поэтому посмотрим как вы чувствуете друг друга. Показываю НЕ СЛОЖНЫЕ движения (в виде танца, что в голову взбредет). Например Жена - левая сторона, а Муж- правая. Объясняю, что жена отвечает за левую руку и ногу, а муж за правую руку и ногу. И поехали....Левая нога:пяточка носочек, правая нога пяточка носочек. На месте обе ножки три раза топают. Бывает тут начинают топать аж 4 ноги. Все смеются. Напоминаю правила про левую и правую строну. 
3.Точно также танцы руками. 
В конце покружились, поклонились. Весело получается! В конце этой игры говорю, что посмотрите какие у нас получились гармоничные танцы! А все потому что родные, любящие люди чувствуют друг друга. Важно в жизни чувствовать друг друга и тогда в жизни будет гармония! Да забыла написать- шапочек у меня тоже нет. Не делала их чисто из эстетического соображения. Во-первых все дамы приходят с прическами на свадьбу и смотреть на перекошенные лица (когда их просишь одеть шапочки) не хочется.

Вариант № 2
*муж и жена одна сатана*

В начале спрашиваю,какие есть пословици и поговорки,которые говорят о супругах как о едином целом,Затем предлагаю проверить насколько они актуальны,Берутся четыре пары,три женатые и одна контрольная,-незнакомые.Я им предлагаю стать единым целым,обхватив друг друга за талию,В начале задача пары одеть и завязать рубашку.Те кто оказались последними,выбывают,Три пары одевают головные уборы и тоже их завязывают,играет песня Апиной-узелок завяжется-остаются две пары,Этим парам я предлагаю потанцевать,но танцевать без штанов как то не прилично,и я предлагаю штаны им одеть.Перед танцами немного разминки,самая хохма,одна рука в верху,другая внизу,ноги на ширине плеч и в конце поднять одну ногу,мужчины должны догодаться поднять дам,бывает и наоборот

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

*ДОРОГИЕ РОДИТЕЛИ !  ЭКЗАМЕН  НЕ СДАДИТЕ ЛИ?

ЭКЗАМЕН ДЛЯ МАМ*
Дорогие мамы! С сегодняшнего дня у вас появились новые дети, и вы их наверняка уже любите. Но детей, особенно новых мало просто любить, их еще нужно хорошо знать. Вот сейчас мы и посмотрим, насколько хорошо вы знаете их… голоса. 
Жених, выбери, пожалуйста, из числа гостей двух юношей, а невеста – двух девушек, а теперь, молодые люди, найдите в зале такое место, откуда вас бы хорошо было слышно  и вы находились на приличном расстоянии от мам (которые сейчас сидят, скорее всего, на своих местах в  главе стола). Юноши, встаньте временно отдельно от девушек. Вот так, все готово  к началу экзамена. Кто его будет сдавать первой? Хорошо, начинаем с тещи, объясняю суть задания.

Мамы по голосу определяют:
1. Мама невесты определяет зятя среди других парней, которые по очереди произносят: "Теща, я люблю тебя".
2. Мама жениха определяет невестку по голосу среди других девушек, которые по очереди произносят: "Уж замуж невтерпеж".
3. Мамы вместе определяют голоса молодых среди других пар, , которые по очереди произносят: "Мама, это мы!".

*КРУТОЙ ПАПА 
конкурс с отцами молодых:* 
Реквизит: карандаши и ленточки (папе жениха - голубую, папе невесты - розовую) 
Отцам ведущий задаёт вопрос:
 Кто у нас из отцов круче, т.е. кто быстрее сможет накрутить ленточку на карандаше, тот и круче, Когда один оказывается победителем, ведущий говорит следующее: "Крутому отцу даётся право первому купить коляску и кроватку на первенца!", обычно все смеются , даже сам крутой отец.

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> хочу ооочень хороший конкурс с шарами.


Конкурсы с шарами делаю всегда, они зрелищные.
1. две пары набивают шарами "поросят" (сшитый мешок с мордой поросёнка), а потом пытаются их лопнуть своими объятиями.
2. В рыболовный садок набиваются "неприятности" в виде шариков. Два рыцаря (мушкетёра или др. герои) шпагами "неприятности" уничтожают, кто быстрее от них избавится.



> сесть на стул(или колени и лопнуть)-НЕ надо!


3. А если на горшок, со словами "Мама, я всё"?
4. В чьих мужских руках женщина быстрей "обмякнет"?

----------


## Богиня

> 3. А если на горшок, со словами "Мама, я всё"?


это ....вообще взрослые люди на такое идут??

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Первый берёт девушку на руки бежит к стулу,где его встречает девушка с шариком на стуле.Парень присаживает слегка свою ношу на стул пока не лопнет шарик.


 со времен школы такие конкурсы шли на ура.но несколько раз девушек на бегу роняли.однажды очень серьезно.мой вывод:такой конкурс не планировать,а проводить,если все в адеквате(не пьяны),девушки стройны,а мужины ловкие.кстати,именно в школе и институте(где флиртуют почти все подряд) такое будет воспринято хорошо.а на свадьбе кто-то может и разозлиться,что его женщину "лапают"

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> вообще взрослые люди на такое идут??


Легко! Играют командами. Одна команда кричит: "мама, я всё!", другая - "папа, я всё!". В чьём горшке после конкурса боьше лопнутых шариков, тот победил, и получает право всегда садить детей на горшок. Особенно на второй свадебный день идёт хорошо.

----------


## Anelka

> со времен школы такие конкурсы шли на ура.но несколько раз девушек на бегу роняли.однажды очень серьезно.мой вывод:такой конкурс не планировать,а проводить,если все в адеквате(не пьяны),девушки стройны,а мужины ловкие.кстати,именно в школе и институте(где флиртуют почти все подряд) такое будет воспринято хорошо.а на свадьбе кто-то может и разозлиться,что его женщину "лапают"


Да Катя не везде конечно такой конкурс можно.Прежде чем его сделать смотрю на публику. Если они нормальные то делаю.

----------


## Богиня

> Легко! Играют командами. Одна команда кричит: "мама, я всё!", другая - "папа, я всё!". В чьём горшке после конкурса боьше лопнутых шариков, тот победил, и получает право всегда садить детей на горшок. Особенно на второй свадебный день идёт хорошо.


я вот, читая такие сообщения, задумываюсь...это такая низкая культура у отдельно взятых индивидуумов, обсуловленная контингентом...или у ведущего полное отсутствие чувства такта? Пьяные люди идут подчас на что угодно...но разве прилично, играя на их инстинктах, вот так выставлять - Вы ещ бумажки им раздайте для большего азарту... про яйца (алилуя!) уже большинство пришли к мысли, что это вульгаризм и полный ацтой! сколько еще подобного в арсеналах ведущего?

Вы сами бы с удовольствием играли в такую игру? :Yes4: 

я сейчас не ради того, чтобы просто взять и наехать...мне правда интересно...когда ведущие подобное проводят...учавствовали бы они в подобном сами и чем мотивируют....просьба клиента не считается, я о личных мотивациях...ведь если клиент попросит оргию ему провести разве Вы проведете?

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Таня, а попробуй сделать такой:
> 2 стула,4 девушки у 2 из них по 10 шариков в связке,2 команды по 5 парней покрепче в плечах и потрезвее.
> Задача:Первый берёт девушку на руки бежит к стулу,где его встречает девушка с шариком на стуле.Парень присаживает слегка свою ношу на стул пока не лопнет шарик.Когда шарик лонет нужно вернуться к своей команде и передать девушку в руки следующего.
> И так далее до последнего шарика.Победит та команда кто быстрее справится с заданием.
> Этот конкурс у меня работает уже года три и всегда на УРА!


Честно говоря у меня нет опыта в проведении таких игр со всзрослыми (насколько я знаю эти игры даже печатались в начале 90-х годов в книжечке "Игры для детей и подростков", с подростками да! И то последние выпускные я не провожу такие игры т.к. они травматичные (если есть риск значит они травматичные), точно так же как и с чупа-чупсами и разные конкурсы с едой и питьем не провожу, т.к. один выпускной закончился (не у меня, а из СМИ узнала) смертью мальчика который проглотил конфету или что-то такое на выпускном вечере во время и гры и умер!!!!! Такое и со взрослыми может произойти!!!!!!
Просто предостерегаю.
А если вам с шариками надо из такого разряда то пожалуйста: кнопки на лоб мужчины скотчем, шарик у копчика у девушки - задача понятна - лопнуть кнопкой шарик.

Ну а из разряда менее травматичных: сделайте из шарика (очень старый прием но классный) голову куклы, наденьте на шарик платочек-косынку, сделайте тельце из большого платка, с такой куклой работают два человека и таких парочек от 2-х и как вашей фантазии угодно. Идальше любая эстафета на тему "близнецов". Да! В начале рисует парочка своей куколке личико и пожалуйста в финале оценивается красота куколок. 
Если вы были на "Тамадее мартовской" там показывался такой манок!!!!!
По-моему есть фотки такой куклы в отзывах о "Тамадее мартовской" в Райволо!!!!! Посмотрите.

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Наташа, не в службу, а в дружбу...ооочень хочу что то с шарами но свеженькое, _можно в личку._..Сейчас напишу что уже надоело...Надуть насосами, передать, кто быстрее; Потанцевать парами(шары между уч-ми, голова, грудь, живот, со спины и т.д.)Привязать к ноге и кто лопнет; сесть на стул(или колени и лопнуть)-_НЕ надо!_ Надуть тонкие шары и сделать подарок(Ж и Н или кому то ещё)Вот эти конкурсы ..какие то провожу, какие то нет, *хочу ооочень хороший конкурс с шарами.*[/QUOTE]


На взрослую аудиторию, кроме вышеописанных конкурсов могу предложить эстафету "Гарем" ( для любителей костюмирования можно добавить для пущей зрелищности элементы костюмов ( султанские чалмы  для мужиков и платки с монистами для женщин) Султан мужчина возглавляет команду женщин -это его гарем, он находится на линии финиша с поднятыми руками, первая жена подбегает к нему с шариком,ставит между своим и его животом и без помощи рук должна прокатить шар вокруг своего султана. Затем передать шар без помощи рук следующей "жене" Шар должен оставаться в целости и сохранности до конца эстафеты ( не люблю лопаний, к тому же это подчас болезненный момент) Выигрывает команда , "жены" которой быстрее справятся с заданием. Вариант рисования портрета жениха и невесты на шарах  в принципе тоже описан и не раз. Команда невесты ( только дамы), против команды жениха ( там мужчины). У девочек розовый шарик, у мальчиков синий или зеленый. Первый игрок подбегает, рисует только глазки, следующий только рот, потом нос, брови, все в разброс. В конце говорю, о том, что невеста вот такая симпатичная , бутончик розовый, а жених маленечко зеленый, сами понимаете вчерашний мальчишник дает о себе знать... Конкурс для с"сильных духом мужчин", раздаем шары, чтобы все были разного цвета, мужчин в одну шеренгу, надуваем. Выбираем,  кто самый первый... Молодцы, ура! Потом по команде все дружно отпускаем шарики, чей улетит дальше ( а шары должны быть не завязаны и , конечно они полетят под действием воздуха , выходящего из них ) тот и победитель...Все остальные конкурсы на детскую аудиторию и про них вы все уже знаете

----------


## Богиня

с шарами можно в фанты со взрослой аудиторией поиграть...заранее шарики разного цвета привязываются к стульям гостей, можно раздавать за участие в танцах...а в какой то момент рассказать, что приглашаются команда зеленых, синих и красных, к примеру шариков для веселой игры, внутри шариков заранее подготовленны командные фанты.

----------


## Танюха Ник.

> я вот, читая такие сообщения, задумываюсь...это такая низкая культура у отдельно взятых индивидуумов, обсуловленная контингентом...или у ведущего полное отсутствие чувства такта? Пьяные люди идут подчас на что угодно...но разве прилично, играя на их инстинктах, вот так выставлять - Вы ещ бумажки им раздайте для большего азарту... про яйца (алилуя!) уже большинство пришли к мысли, что это вульгаризм и полный ацтой! сколько еще подобного в арсеналах ведущего?
> 
> Вы сами бы с удовольствием играли в такую игру?
> 
> я сейчас не ради того, чтобы просто взять и наехать...мне правда интересно...когда ведущие подобное проводят...учавствовали бы они в подобном сами и чем мотивируют....просьба клиента не считается, я о личных мотивациях...ведь если клиент попросит оргию ему провести разве Вы проведете?


Спасибо, и Вас с 1 апреля! :Taunt:  :Grin:  :Tender:

----------


## norrator

> .ведь если клиент попросит оргию ему провести разве Вы проведете?


О сколько есть на свете,друг Горацио!
Стася,как то софистику напоминает Ваш метод ведения диалога,не находите?

----------


## Окрыленная

> Я строю команды с фамилией новой семьи и загадываю загадки(сама сочиняю под каждую фамилию), а команды потом на скорость строятся  в отгадках.


и я.. это мой вариант.. всегда проходит отлично
*Конкурс для родственников жениха и невесты. «Фамильная гордость»*
Ведущий заранее подготавливает столько букв, сколько их в новой фамилии невесты. Например, Белоусова. 9 букв. На сцену вызываются родственники и друзья невесты (количество участников равняется количеством букв в фамилии). Один из родственников жениха(самый старший член семьи) зачитывает вопросы, ответами на которые служат слова, составленные из фамилии. Задача участников отгадать слово-ответ и выстроиться так, чтобы получилось слово. Напомню, каждый участник является владельцем одной буквы. Итак, например
1.	Часть тела, по которому стучат ложкой - Лоб (участники, кто имеет в наличии буквы Л,О,Б выстраиваются в слово.
2.	Праздник с танцами - Бал
3.	Певческий голос - Бас
4.	Первая женщина - Ева
5.	Рыбья добыча - улов
6.	Место для охоты, отдыха - Лес
7.	Полосатое насекомое - Оса
8.	Геометрическая фигура - Овал
9.	Гордость украинца в единственном роде - Ус
10.	Ночная птица, предвещающая своим криком о скорой свадьбе - Сова
11.	Населенный пункт - Село
12.	Украинское «всё» - Сало
13.	Орудие порчи цыганки - Волос
14.	Рыбка к пиву - вобла
15.	То, что прибавляется у жены во время семейной жизни - Вес
16.	Деревня в горах по-восточному - аул
17.	Наш жених в постели - Ас
 Составить вопросы помогут различные словари и сметливый «ум» ведущего. Такой конкурс доказывает, что каждая свадьба продумана ведущим до мелочей, что сценарий индивидуален. Если фамилия слишком маленькая - Жук, Чухин, Дума, можно обыграть любое слово, относящееся к свадьбе и молодым: место для медового месяца, супружество, замужество.

----------


## Елизавета II

А мне нравится конкурс «Снежный ком». Выбирается три пары гостей. Они под определенную музыку должны танцевать особым образом. Например, когда ведущий говорит слово «Барыня», танцуют по два человека, взявшись под ручки. Затем, при слове «Снежинка», объединившись по 4 человека, вытягивают правую руку вперед, (объединяют руки вместе, как у мушкетеров), и танцуют под вальс. При слове змейка, все выстраиваются паровозиком и танцуют ламбаду. При словах «снежный ком» каждый должен привести из зала нового партнера и уже с ним танцевать барыню и т.д. Игра проводится до того момента, пока не будет задействовано максимальное количество гостей. Интерпретаций этой игры много, но принцип ее проведения мне нравится.

----------


## lilia-13

Игра танцевальная с шариками
Каждой паре дают по шарику. Они ставят шарик между собой и, удерживая телом, танцуют друг с другом. При этом руками трогать шарик запрещено. Тот, кто выдержит испытание до конца, - победитель. Пара, которая выронит или лопнет шарик, автоматически исключается из игры, но может продолжать танцевать ради удовольствия. Очень весело и забавно будет использовать для этого конкурса множество музыкальных отрывков самых разных стилей, а главное - темпов. Лучше начать с медленного танца, для участников это покажется легким, но самое смешное впереди - рок-н-рол, вот это будет настоящее испытание!

----------


## Anelka

> Игра танцевальная с шариками
> Каждой паре дают по шарику. Они ставят шарик между собой и, удерживая телом, танцуют друг с другом. При этом руками трогать шарик запрещено. Тот, кто выдержит испытание до конца, - победитель. Пара, которая выронит или лопнет шарик, автоматически исключается из игры, но может продолжать танцевать ради удовольствия. Очень весело и забавно будет использовать для этого конкурса множество музыкальных отрывков самых разных стилей, а главное - темпов. Лучше начать с медленного танца, для участников это покажется легким, но самое смешное впереди - рок-н-рол, вот это будет настоящее испытание!


Конкурс старенький,но прикольный. :Yes4:

----------


## Svet-lana

> Конкурсы с шарами делаю всегда, они зрелищные.
> 1. две пары набивают шарами "поросят" (сшитый мешок с мордой поросёнка), а потом пытаются их лопнуть своими объятиями.


А я после того, как набили шарики, сразу не лопаем, а поехали по кругу паровозиком с гостями , или потанцевать в таком виде или собрать что-то с пола, смешно, ну , а потом достаём обратно шарики, подкидываем вверх играем  звучит" Детство' Шатунова поиграем, потанцуем и салют в честь новобрачных или юбиляра, небольшой весёленький блок получается!

----------


## Елизавета II

Выходит юбилярша или просто некая дама и двое мужчин.Им завязываются глаза.Один завязывает на ней ленточки,другой потом их ищет.Прикольно!особенно тот,который ищет.Вчера проводила :Yes4:

----------


## Разгуляй

> Прикольно!особенно тот,который ищет.


А как на поиск ленточек реагировал муж юбилярши?

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> А я после того, как набили шарики, сразу не лопаем, а поехали по кругу паровозиком с гостями , или потанцевать в таком виде или собрать что-то с пола, смешно, ну , а потом достаём обратно шарики, подкидываем вверх играем  звучит" Детство' Шатунова поиграем, потанцуем и салют в честь новобрачных или юбиляра, небольшой весёленький блок получается!


ОТЛИЧНАЯ ИДЕЯ!!!! БЕРУ НА ЗАМЕТКУ! ВСЕ ГЕНИАЛЬНО И ПРОСТО!

----------


## Елизавета II

> А как на поиск ленточек реагировал муж юбилярши?


Нормально реагировал.его брат искал :Yes4:

----------


## Елизавета II

*****
ПУГОВКА И ПЕТЕЛЬКА
Реквизит: фартук с пришитой посередине пуговицей (для девушек), фартук с петелькой посередине, но пришитой повыше, чем пуговица (для юношей). Задание до безумия простое, выполнение до безумия сложное (постарайтесь проверить реквизит перед проведением конкурса). Суть в том, что продевание пуговицы в петлю, которая еще и высоко пришита, вынуждает участников проделывать интересные движения, помогая друг другу. Особенно эффектно смотрятся две пары от разных команд.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> *****
> ПУГОВКА И ПЕТЕЛЬКА


Этот конкурс для клубной вечеринки?

----------


## Anelka

> *****
> ПУГОВКА И ПЕТЕЛЬКА
> Реквизит: фартук с пришитой посередине пуговицей (для девушек), фартук с петелькой посередине, но пришитой повыше, чем пуговица (для юношей). Задание до безумия простое, выполнение до безумия сложное (постарайтесь проверить реквизит перед проведением конкурса). Суть в том, что продевание пуговицы в петлю, которая еще и высоко пришита, вынуждает участников проделывать интересные движения, помогая друг другу. Особенно эффектно смотрятся две пары от разных команд.


Класс! Спасибочки!Возьму на вооружение с Вашего позволения. :Blush2:

----------


## annuschka

> А мне нравится конкурс «Снежный ком».


Понравилась игра :Ok: , такая завлекалка-заманиловка!

----------


## annuschka

> Один завязывает на ней ленточки,другой потом их ищет.Прикольно!особенно тот,который ищет.Вчера проводила


Типа игры с прищепками. Но думаю здесь надо принцип изменить, брать одного мужчину и 2 женщины ( т.е. женщины будут цеплять и "щупать")

----------


## Елизавета II

> Этот конкурс для клубной вечеринки?


Для клубной тоже можно!я проводила на юбилее 30 лет

----------


## Leli&hna

Подобие конкурса с прищепками и ленточками: заранее пишете небольшие поздравления на листочках и сворачиваете помельче. Если юбиляр мужчина - прячете в женщинах, если женщина - соответственно в мужчинах. Юбиляр ищет поздравления и зачитывает вслух.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Если юбиляр мужчина - прячете в женщинах, если женщина - соответственно в мужчинах. Юбиляр ищет поздравления


фантазия разыгралась ни на шутку :Taunt:  мне идея поиска поздравления кажется интересной,но в другом контексте бы...."лАпать" всех гостей как-то некорректно.
может, просто создать вначале праздника коллективное поздравление на календаре,например.В какой-то момент говорим,что у одного из гостей есть для Вас еще один подарок.только вот надо угадать у кого.Далее даем намеки на гостя.а там бац!не поздравление оказывается,а задача станцевать вальс.и так далее.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

кстати,вспомнила.Проводила поиск подарка от юбиляра.Сказала,что есть подарок.но получить его непросто.нужно разгадать ребус.ребус отправлял гостей к бармену.тот давал следующее задание.веселились минут 10-15.советую.

----------


## светик семицветик

получается этакий энкаутер ...интересно .

----------


## Anelka

Вот недавно вспомнила конкурс,в который играли наши предки.
Да и мы тоже в школьные годы играли.Вобщем это ФАНТЫ.
Решила,что всё новое это хорошо забытое старое.
И оказалась права.Хоть на свадьбе,хоть на юбилее.
Все с удовольствием играют.
А задания такого типа:
1.Щас спою.
2.Целоваться хочу.
3.Давайте выпьем.
4.Хочу цыганочку с выходом.
5.Я чачстушки вам спою.
И.Т.Д.
На этот конкурс уходит премерно минут 20-30.
А как всех заводит. :Derisive:

----------


## annuschka

неплохая игра *Матрешки*. 

Участники делятся на 2 команды, становятся в шеренгу друг за другом. У каждого в руках платок. По команде второй игрок со спины завязывает платок первому, затем третий второму и так далее. Когда последний завязал предпоследнему, он громко выкрикивает : Матрешки готовы! Чья команда вперед справится с заданием!

----------


## Богиня

> неплохая игра *Матрешки*. 
> 
> Участники делятся на 2 команды, становятся в шеренгу друг за другом. У каждого в руках платок. По команде второй игрок со спины завязывает платок первому, затем третий второму и так далее. Когда последний завязал предпоследнему, он громко выкрикивает : Матрешки готовы! Чья команда вперед справится с заданием!


с дамами сложно может пойти...) лучше только для мужчин...и просится концовка в виде репа матрешек))), ко лучше "отрепит", тот и победил. танцевать реп под плясовую русскую...к примеру :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> У каждого в руках платок





> только для мужчин





> концовка в виде репа


Тогда уже лучше кепки или шляпы одевать, у меня было одно задание с платками, но не вяжут платки, халтурят, так положили на голову и всё :))))
А задание чем-нибудь усложнить, типа одел шляпу соседу, крикнул "Готово!" или "Хей!"

----------


## shoymama

> Стася,как то софистику напоминает Ваш метод ведения диалога,не находите?


А мне нравится!!!

----------


## Anelka

> неплохая игра *Матрешки*. 
> 
> Участники делятся на 2 команды, становятся в шеренгу друг за другом. У каждого в руках платок. По команде второй игрок со спины завязывает платок первому, затем третий второму и так далее. Когда последний завязал предпоследнему, он громко выкрикивает : Матрешки готовы! Чья команда вперед справится с заданием!


Я проводила такой конкурс лет пять назад.
Нуууу,как-то неочень гости на него реагуруют.

----------


## shoymama

Да, действительно не очень. Может, с детками попробовать? А со взрослыми мне тоже как-то не очень.

----------


## annuschka

> Да, действительно не очень.


Ну нет, так нет! :Grin:  А как вам такая командная игра, подойдет скорее для школьных выпускных, может между командой девченок и мальчишек?

Все члены команды становятся в затылок друг другу, держась за пояс впереди стоящего участника. К спине последнего участника (хвост) прикрепляется предмет противоположной команды (например «Хищникам» - банан). Участнику команды, стоящему впереди, необходимо после сигнала начала конкурса поймать хвост команды соперников и забрать свой предмет. При этом команде не будет засчитана победа, если в процессе конкурса она расцепится. Конкурс проводится до трех побед какой-либо команды.

----------


## norrator

> Сообщение от norrator  
> Стася,как то софистику напоминает Ваш метод ведения диалога,не находите?
> А мне нравится!!!


Прекрасно!Только не понятно что нравится-то?софистика?метод?диалог?или сама Стася)))

----------


## Гумочка

> Участники делятся на 2 команды, становятся в шеренгу друг за другом. У каждого в руках платок. По команде второй игрок со спины завязывает платок первому, затем третий второму и так далее. Когда последний завязал предпоследнему, он громко выкрикивает : Матрешки готовы! Чья команда вперед справится с заданием!






> Может, с детками попробовать?


Да, я этот конкурс проводила с детками на выпускном (нач. школа). Дети кое-как вяжут платочки: кто под подбородком, кто под носом... Ребята радуются, а родители умиляются непосредственности своих чад.

----------


## Алексей Пашин

вот один конкурс, я его не провожу, но...

играет музыка, два участника одевают на время, кто быстрее прикольные футболки, потом снимают...

Победитель - второй раунд, на время, но уже с завязанными глазами, кто быстрее оденет, в определенный момент меняем футболки на штаны...

----------


## shoymama

> Прекрасно!Только не понятно что нравится-то?софистика?метод?диалог?или сама Стася)))


Нравится ход мысли, стиль изложения и незакомплексованный взгляд на многие вещи. Мне ее размышления и высказывания очень близки. Я тоже не люблю идти в ногу с толпой. Стараюсь мыслить самостоятельно и гуляю сама по себе. Тигра я - большААААААААя кошка. :Yes4:  :Grin: 


p.s.  Ваши посты, кстати, тоже стараюсь не пропускать. Тоже нра.

----------


## soyus63

Про султанов будет в тему-кто больше поцелуев соберет,во втором туре кто больше натаскает и в третьем,какой гарем лучше ублажит господина.100 процентов рабочий конкурс и без реквизита))Правда известный)

----------


## лариса львовна

Искала в инете .но что -то не могу найти(может набираю что-то не так) загадки про портрет,свечку,слова,загадку,карту,тунель,детей,страну,часы,кабинет.
может есть у кого-то  такие загадки?

----------


## angel18

Две команды участников.  Перед каждой командой коробок с элементами одежды. Звучит песня в которой поется про какой то предмет одежды. Участники игры доложны быстро найти этот элемент одежды и одеть на себя . Итак, пока не оденется вся команда
*Пример* Звучит песня "Оранжевый галстук". Участники игры ищут в коробке галстук и одевают. Следующая песня -"Рябиновые бусы". Участники ищут красные бусы  и одевают. Следующая песня "Девочка в красном, ты так прекрасна"  Участники ищут красное платье  и одевают.

----------


## светик семицветик

> Две команды участников.  Перед каждой командой коробок с элементами одежды. Звучит песня в которой поется про какой то предмет одежды. Участники игры доложны быстро найти этот элемент одежды и одеть на себя . Итак, пока не оденется вся команда
> *Пример* Звучит песня "Оранжевый галстук". Участники игры ищут в коробке галстук и одевают. Следующая песня -"Рябиновые бусы". Участники ищут красные бусы  и одевают. Следующая песня "Девочка в красном, ты так прекрасна"  Участники ищут красное платье  и одевают.


Просто супер, вроде и конкурс не новый,  а вы в него новую жизнь в дохнули. А я сижу и думаю какой бы конкурс придумать  с ежовыми рукавицами ?

----------


## Людмила ZUM

*светик семицветик*, Может    просто   принести    шарик ?   Неизвестно, кто   и как   оденет   рукавички?   Кто-то   кнопками    наружу, а   кто-то....

----------


## Богиня

> *светик семицветик*, Может    просто   принести    шарик ?   Неизвестно, кто   и как   оденет   рукавички?   Кто-то   кнопками    наружу, а   кто-то....


это как то предсказуемо...и смысл самих жовых рукавиц не раскрывается)), вот если мужчины в этих рукавицах дам держать не будут...как водится, а дамы сами экспромтом предложат им новое примнение на ушко, чистый экспромт...договаривается пара и под свю нарезку показывает, а жених должен угадать. в общем целый танцевальный - пантомимный блок замутить можно при желании. можем развить.

----------


## Kiska2009

> Две команды участников.  Перед каждой командой коробок с элементами одежды. Звучит песня в которой поется про какой то предмет одежды. Участники игры доложны быстро найти этот элемент одежды и одеть на себя . Итак, пока не оденется вся команда
> *Пример* Звучит песня "Оранжевый галстук". Участники игры ищут в коробке галстук и одевают. Следующая песня -"Рябиновые бусы". Участники ищут красные бусы  и одевают. Следующая песня "Девочка в красном, ты так прекрасна"  Участники ищут красное платье  и одевают.


Очень интересный конкурс!!!!А какие еще песни вы используете для  элементов одежды?

----------


## angel18

Все песни , в названиях которых есть одежда или предметы, которые можно взять: "Оренбургский пуховый платок",
"Катя возьми телефон", "Черный бумер"( игрушка), "Свадебные цветы"( букет)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*angel18*, а готовых нарезок нет?

----------


## Комик

> Две команды участников. Перед каждой командой коробок с элементами одежды. Звучит песня в которой поется про какой то предмет одежды. Участники игры доложны быстро найти этот элемент одежды и одеть на себя . Итак, пока не оденется вся команда
> Пример Звучит песня "Оранжевый галстук". Участники игры ищут в коробке галстук и одевают. Следующая песня -"Рябиновые бусы". Участники ищут красные бусы и одевают. Следующая песня "Девочка в красном, ты так прекрасна" Участники ищут красное платье и одевают.





> Все песни , в названиях которых есть одежда или предметы, которые можно взять: "Оренбургский пуховый платок",
> "Катя возьми телефон", "Черный бумер"( игрушка), "Свадебные цветы"( букет)


Прочитав про мешок тряпок, предлагаю свою безреквизитную альтернативу. Вернее реквизит из подручных средств в зале. :Yes4: 
Все можно сделать наоборот. Не включать песню и потом искать предмет, а показать предмет и вспомнить с ним песню. :Taunt: 
Пока идет дискотека, тамада составляет на отдельный стол различные закуски, цветы-фрукты, сигареты-батарейки и то, что попадается на глаза. :Grin: 
А дальше баттл между командами или просто угадайка для всех гостей. 
Командами думаю, будет лучше, ибо все гости видят что лежит на столе, а любой участник берет предмет и называет песню.
На вскидку, вспомнил сразу такие песни:
Два кусочека колбаски, рюмка водки на столе, чашка чая, чашка кофею, бананы лопала бомба, пачка сигарет, яблоки на снегу и т.д.
Можно вообще в наглую, если голова у самого тамады работает. :Grin: 
Прогуливаясь между столов, поднимаешь любой предмет и предлагаешь вспомнить песню. 
Тут можно до бесконечности, не только "рюмка водки на столе" но и поднять букет невесты или из вазы с цветами вытаскиваем- белые розы, розовые розы, лилии и т.д. 
Вплоть до того, что берем живой реквизит, поднимаем тещу- и песни про тещу, встает невеста, песни про невесту, потом жениха, свекровь и т.д.
Короче весь реквизит у всех на виду. :Taunt: 
Зы. Дико извиняюсь, что молодых и родителей называю реквизитом. :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Короче весь реквизит у всех на виду


*Комик*, супер!!!Ты как всегда молодец!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Текст И. Лукашовой-Игнатова,


оооооооооооооооо.. я себя нашла... :Tender:

----------


## Svisha

*Комик*, очень классная идея. На самом деле интересно и что радует, что без реквизита.

----------


## Комик

> Комик, очень классная идея. На самом деле интересно и


иииии... И сегодня на свадьбе уже обкатал. :Yes4: 
Сделал так. В кафе, где проводил свадьбу, купил чашку кофе. Половину выпил, а вот потом, после различной болтовни, вышел с микрофоном и чашкой кофе.
Поговорил, что раньше пели про любовь или любовь к родине :Grin: , а потом перевел разговор на то, что сейчас есть песни, практически про все. :Yes4: 
Вот чашка кофе (отхлебнул, поставил на стойку бара :Taunt: ) и говорю, а помните, раньше Хлебникова пела: Чашку кофею и (все подхватили), я тебе бодрящегоооо нальюююю.
Дальше вспомним, беру рюмку у гостя, приподнимаю и говорю: Только: (многие сразу врубились) рюмка водки на столе... :Ok: 
Далее пошел, поднимаю банан и... тишина :Tu: , не помнят (напомнил про бананы лопала бомба).
Беру яблоко (потом сам съел его нахал :Grin: ), заорали: Эх яблочко...
И пошел: невеста, жених, теща, а на свекрови снова тишина :Tu:  (сам напомнил песню про свекровь и на этом закончил экспериментировать.
Короче прошло для первого раза на 4, но надо его обкатать и тогда будет прекрасная вещь. Рекомендую! :Ok:

----------


## Окрыленная

Можно для подстилочки заранее набросать эти песенки.. Я решила начинать с бокала шампанского.. Комик.. спасибо за идею..

----------


## Комик

> Я решила начинать с бокала шампанского.. Комик.. спасибо за идею.


Не за что Иришка, это для всех.

----------


## ZAVCLUB

*Комик*, Спасибо , за идейку прикольная , я сама люблю проводить песенные конкурсы, а такая форма не напряжная в духе интерактива

----------


## Patrulya

Вот хочу провести в скором будущем такой конкурс. Смысл его в следующем: вызываются две девушки и объявляется, что сейчас будет конкурс "на раздевание" или "стриптиз" (на выбор). Конечно, девушки конфузятся, гости предвкушают. А тут ведущая говорит, что снимать вещи нужно не с себя, а с гостей и только те, что будет объявлено. И кто быстрее или больше принесет (точнее уговорит гостей "расстаться" со своей вещью), тот и выйграл. А вещи такие - часы, галстук, платок, носок...а там как фантазия доведет. Поздравляем победительницу, однако, это еще не все. Второй тур заключается в том, кто быстрее раздаст вещи обратно. 
Также возврат вещей можно разыграть каким-нибудь танцевальным конкурсом.

----------


## Ясмин

*Patrulya*, только носки не просите снимать. Чревато.

----------


## Patrulya

> Patrulya, только носки не просите снимать. Чревато.


Может и чревато, если насильно. А смысл конкурса в том, что бы уговорить. Носки и все иное - дело сугубо добровольное. Есть носки от населения или нет -  можно обыгрывать как угодно! Кстати, можно в конце объявить задание - принести штаны или юбку. Естессно мало кто согласиться, но фурор обеспечен. А если согласиться.... ноу комментариев ))))  
Спасибо за комментарий!

----------


## Ясмин

*Patrulya*, вы считаете, что если уговорить, то от этого процесс снятия носков станет эстетичнее? Изначально ставить людей в неловкое положение - признак отсутствия чувства меры и профессионализма. Ничего личного.

----------


## Anelka

> Вот хочу провести в скором будущем такой конкурс. Смысл его в следующем: вызываются две девушки и объявляется, что сейчас будет конкурс "на раздевание" или "стриптиз" (на выбор). Конечно, девушки конфузятся, гости предвкушают. А тут ведущая говорит, что снимать вещи нужно не с себя, а с гостей и только те, что будет объявлено. И кто быстрее или больше принесет (точнее уговорит гостей "расстаться" со своей вещью), тот и выйграл. А вещи такие - часы, галстук, платок, носок...а там как фантазия доведет. Поздравляем победительницу, однако, это еще не все. Второй тур заключается в том, кто быстрее раздаст вещи обратно. 
> Также возврат вещей можно разыграть каким-нибудь танцевальным конкурсом.


  :No2:  Что-то конкурс не очень :Blink: .Мне так кажется.

----------


## Anelka

Есть конкурс называется "Как курица лапой" - Я его несколько лет назад нашла в одной книжечке для ведущих.
Там вызываешь по доброй воле несколько человек.
Усаживаешь их на стулья.
Ложешь на пол лист бумаги и просишь снять носок с правой ноги.
выдаёшь по маркеру в каждую ногу. :Yes4: 
И говоришь, что сейчас будет урок рисования.
Показываешь образец рисунка или просишь изобразить портрет виновника торжества.
Кто быстрее и красивее выполнит свою работу получит приз.
Обычно я делаю его в летнее время.
Тогда легче снять носок и ноги не пахнут потом у мужчин, а женщины вообще босиком.
Очень весело получается. :Taunt:

----------


## Anelka

Каждый по своему прав, но так же и не прав.Страна у нас большая.
А традиций веселиться ещё больше.И поэтому в каждом городе и деревне свои понятия о празднике.
Но могу сказать одно, что на празднике если смешать 2-3 Менделеева, 2-3 Пифагора, добавить 1-2 Пушкина,и ещё несколько Ломаносовых.И 2-3 десятка человек Простушкиных, Ивановых, Сидоровых и др.
Так вот те кто в первом списке или уснут или сбегут домой.А всё потому, что на пир они пришли своим интеллектом блеснуть,а не веселиться.И масса их задавит своим настроем на праздник.

----------


## Подмосковочка

> Ложешь на пол лист бумаги и просишь снять носок с правой ноги.


Пусть в сто  двадцатьпятый раз повторю, но все же сделаю это:дорогие мои! НУ ПИШИТЕ ВЫ ПРАВИЛЬНО!!!!! Не "ложишь", а "КЛАДЕШЬ"! И потом: по поводу снятия носка.... Сколько про это говорили...Ну НЕПРИЛИЧНО и НЕЭТИЧНО и НЕГИГИЕНИЧНО же это!!!!

----------


## Marucj

Нашла в инете прикольный конкурс,может кому пригодится.! Набираю команду из друзей жениха любящих футбол! Применяю всякий антураж (трусы-майки, мячи , головные уборы, музычка в тему ) и говорю, что мол, наши желания иногда не совпадают с нашими возможностями! И опрашиваю их ,кто и кем хотел бы сыграть на поле! Затем провожу тест! Ответы сводим, результат видим!
 Тест для тех, кто собрался серьёзно заняться игрой в футбол, но пока не определился, в каком качестве.
 Перед вами по улице идет красивая женщина. Она уронила сумочку, присела, чтоб ее подобрать. В это время у неё  отлетает пуговица, и на асфальт падает юбка. Ваши действия:
 1. Вы поднимаете юбку и прикрываете женщину.
 2. Вы поднимаете юбку и прикрываете женщину, но только настолько, чтоб ее прелести не были видны окружающим, а сами все прекрасно видите.
 3. Вы пинаете юбку ногой, чтоб она отлетела под проходящий мимо КамАЗ, и предлагаете женщине отвезти ее на такси к себе.
 4. Вы бросаетесь вперед и, прижимая несчастную к себе, прикрываете ее собственным телом.
 5. Пока вы раздумывали, к женщине подскочили другие, И вам там уже делать нечего.
 Если вы положительно ответили на первый вопрос, вы – защитник.
 Если пошли по второму варианту, вы - плузащитник.
 Если предпочли третий, вы – нападающий.
 Четвертый – вратарь.
 А если получился пятый вариант, Вам лучше играть в 
 домино.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Marucj*, и в чем здесь конкурс?зачем "антураж"?это "тест".причем некорректный

----------


## Irisska

> На взрослую аудиторию, кроме вышеописанных конкурсов могу предложить эстафету "Гарем" ( для любителей костюмирования можно добавить для пущей зрелищности элементы костюмов ( султанские чалмы  для мужиков и платки с монистами для женщин) Султан мужчина возглавляет команду женщин -это его гарем, он находится на линии финиша с поднятыми руками, первая жена подбегает к нему с шариком,ставит между своим и его животом и без помощи рук должна прокатить шар вокруг своего султана.


На счет "Гарема". Выбирается 2 мужчин, говорю - забудьте ваши имена, с этой минуты вы - Мухамед и Али. Раздаю большие, вместительные шаровары, чалму. (По обстоятельствам прошу оголить торс, но это необязательно). Султаны показывают свою походку, улыбку и тд. Затем набирают из женщин в зале гарем. Пока мужчины выбирают женщин, разбрасываю по полу шары. Гаремы выходят, в шутку распределяем обязанности среди женщин (любимая жена, и т д.). Говорю, что жили-жили султаны в гареме, много ели  и потолстели. Женщины засовывают шары в шаровары к своим султанам (чей султан толще).
Потом танцы живота вокруг султанов, а потом, говорю что после таких танцев султаны похудели и бла-бла-бла, женщины лопают шары, потом - кто из женщин быстрее сядет на свои места и поднимет бокал, значит та- самая любимая жена. Султаны говорят тост.
 Конец

----------


## Надежда83

Для свадьбы офигенное начало: Когда все только уселись за столы, просите подняться семейные пары. Текст такой: ВЫ уже не первый год вместе, все умеете все знаете ит.д.... Скоро вы начнете кричать горько молодым, а вдруг они не умеют, или от волненения забыли. Давайте им напомним, или научим. Покажите молодым, как правильно целоваться. 3-4.... Поехали....

----------


## solist64

> Для свадьбы офигенное начало:


Пользуюсь этим уже много лет. Только  в начале молодые начинают целоваться, я их останавливаю и задаю вопрос. 
Невесте: " В детском саду вас учили целоваться?" 
Жениху: "А у вас в аттесттате есть оценка по поцелуям?" Естесственно ответ отрицательный. 
 Потом: "Вот в этом наша беда, что не в садике не в школе, ни в техникумах, ни даже в институтах, не учат целоваться. Но в нашем зале есть люди, которые имеют в этом громадный опыт. Это семейные пары присутствующие в зале."
Далее конкурс на самый длинный поцелуй. А потом уже и молодые.

----------


## на-тал-ка

А я прочитала про этот конкурс на форуме и провела на последней свадьбе. Сначала попросила поднять руки семейные пары, потом уточнили у них семейный стаж (были и молодые, и взрослые), Сначала выяснили секреты семейного счастья, потом спросили у мужчин, какие виды поцелуев они знают. Сказали. Все назвали самые разные. Был даже Воскобойницкий -по фамилии пары.Гости запомнили. А потом под ту же историю о том, что молодые поцелуям не обучены, пары их учили целоваться (поцелуй соответствовал заранее названному). Учитывались качество и продолжтельность. Насмеялись. Победила зрелость.

----------


## Олеся Дежу

Спасибо, я собираю скороговорки, есть несколько, которых не знала

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

недавно проводила на свадьбе танцевальный конкурс , назвала "самый выносливый". наверно уже о нем на форуме и говорили. но вот моя нарезочка.http://files.mail.ru/NCX3JR

----------


## Kescha

> назвала "самый выносливый".



Леночка,музыка твоя понравилась.
я ,так понимаю ,конкурс танцевальный-кто кого перетанцует?
как ты его проводишь? подводка...реквизиты???
будет интересно узнать.

----------


## Алексей Тараканов

Вызываются двое мужчин. На головы им повязывают концы шарфа. Мужчины садятся на стул друг против друга. По сигналу ведущего участники должны оторвать противника от стула без помощи рук, только натягивая шарф головой. ШАРФ

----------


## Кусик

я конкурс поцелуев делаю за 3 столом. Спрашиваю есть семейные пары? поднимите руки пожалуйста....обхожу и спрашиваю сколько лет вместе прожили, а потом говорю, вот дорогие гости от вас зависит судьба молодых, как вы сейчас поцелуетесь, так молодые будут целоваться спустя годы....прошел год..... и т. д. проходит очень весело,  женщины очень довольные....

----------


## Люсьен2011

а у меня немного подругому.спрашиваю у семейной пары сколько лет вместе и какие у них поцелуи(например страстные)
показывают этот поцелуй..спрашиваю-какого пола у них дети.(определив у кого  только девочки, а у кого мальчики). Говорю молодым-если хотите чтоб первым родился мальчик надо целоваться так-то. ну а девочка так то. и переход к сбору денег на первенца.

----------


## angel18

Берется пупсик и пускается среди гостей по кругу. Каждый из гостей должен поздравить изменника, а затем объявив:"Я целую юбиляра в... (часть тела)", поцеловать пупса в то место которое назвал. Разумеется приличные части тела быстро заканчиваются, и дальше полет фантазии ничем не ограничивается
 Когда куколка пройдет полный круг, ведущая объявляет:" А теперь каждый должен поцеловать изменника  туда, куда только что назвал.
 От изменника можно попытаться откупиться ( если нет желания целовать)

----------


## ЕленаФл

Когда-то нашла в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей" 
Мастер-класс по поцелуям.
1. Предупреждаем всех! Огнеопасно!
целуй свою возлюбленную страстно! (дарится зажигалка)

2. Не бойтесь о себе, друзья, напомнить,
достался громкий поцелуй,
прошу исполнить (погремушка)

3.Счастья пожелать мы вам рады,
достался сладкий поцелуй в награду! (конфета)

4.Лакомым кусочком будьте друг для друга,
аппетитный поцелуй, целуйте же друг друга! (бутерброд)

5. Желаем окунуться в наслаждений море,
как повезло, достался поцелуй вам долгий (клубок ниток)

6.Глаза блестят от ласки, доброты,
вам нежный поцелуй достался, полный теплоты (крем)

7. Не надо много сил и мужества,
поцелуй свою любимую по-дружески (пожать руку)

8.Желаем страсти и хмельной любви,
в любимой зверя разбуди (чупа-чупс)

9.Невзгоды, стрессы, депрессия всех мучает,
поэтому пусть нервный поцелуй жена получит (валерьянка)

Делала на юбилее племянника, супружеские пары были очень довольны, все старались!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Когда-то нашла в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей"


Автор данного момента - яяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя :Yes4:

----------


## ЕленаФл

Иришка, спасибо за такой материал, я никак не предполагала, что могу виртуально познакомиться с автором!

----------


## Соринка

> Когда-то нашла в журнале "Чем развлечь гостей"
> Мастер-класс по поцелуям.
> 1. Предупреждаем всех! Огнеопасно!
> целуй свою возлюбленную страстно! (дарится зажигалка)
> 
> 2. Не бойтесь о себе, друзья, напомнить,
> достался громкий поцелуй,
> прошу исполнить (погремушка)
> 
> ...


скажите, а как это обыграть? Вызывать пары семейные, и бла-бла про опыт? :Grin:  потом покажем молодым мастер-класс? :Grin:

----------


## ЕленаФл

Я делала на юбилее племянника, вызывала супружеские пары, и предлагала им показать мастер-класс по поцелуям юбиляру и его жене. Особенно понравилось, когда за поцелуи еще и подарочки дарили!

----------


## Алена.by

конкурс "счастье" Гости тянут карточки и читают что для них значит счастье.

Счастье мне дает работа, без нее мне не прожить.
У меня одна забота, как зарплату получить!

Мне для счастья полного нужно лишь одно:
Кавалера томного, свечи и вино!

Мне для счастья нужен дом, чтоб 12 комнат в нем,
И джакузи, и бассейн для семьи и для гостей!

Счастлив буду я, друзья, если станут вдруг моря, и озера,
и заливы все заполнены вдруг пивом!

Мне для счастья нужно солнце, море, пара незнакомцев,
Яхта с белым парусом, на шляпу перо страуса!

Буду, счастлив я, ребята, если мне дадут лопату,
Буду с ней всегда ходить, ямки и канавы рыть!

Для меня в еде лишь счастье, так люблю я пожевать,
И могу в любое время что-то вкусное умять.

Буду, счастлив я всецело порыбачить на пруду,
Но никак на это дело я пока не попаду!

----------


## Алена.by

1 Тебе от Бабушки – Яги скороходы сапоги!
Игра продолжается далее...

2 За прекрасную улыбку, мы дарим новогоднюю открытку. 
3 Не печалься, не горюй, встань соседку (соседа) поцелуй
4 Вот в народе говорят, кока-кола – это яд. На тебе в награду бутылочку яду.
5 Землю каблучком ударь, нечего сердиться! Вместо пряника сухарь, в походе пригодится!
6 Добрый Дедушка Мороз, тебе подарочек принес. Не конфету, не игрушку а простую погремушку!
7 Чтобы, зубы были белее снега, срочно нужен! Бленд – а – мед!
8 Хотел ты выиграть фонарик, но тебе достался просто новогодний шарик! 
9 Чтоб узнать в 2004 году свой доход, будет кстати тебе этот блокнот
10 В новогодний вечер, есть конфеточка для Вас!
11 Шампанского сюда! Ой, извините, по вашему билету, шампанского нету
12 Вот счастливчик среди нас! Этот лучший приз для Вас!
13 Тебе досталось это мыло, чтобы мыться по утрам!
14 Тебе хотелось бы рояль, а достался календарь! 
15 Не сердись на нас, дружок,31 декабря, тебе пригодится новогодний коробок!


16 В новом году, ты на лучшее надеешься, клею возьми, если что – то не клеится. 
17 Ура! Кричи на весь мир ! У тебя машина – сувенир! 
18 Тихо! Внимание! Сенсация века! Эй трубачи! Играйте аврал! Взгляните на этого человека! Он, товарищи……. Проиграл! 
19 Извини, дорогой ,ноутбука в наличии нет, но зато предлагаем сей предмет! (ручка)! 
20 Дарим мы на память шарик, прошу его хранить, а если не по сердцу, сожги, и пусть горит! 
21 Тебе за громкий голосок – этот чудный колосок! 
,22 На дворе зима, носовой платочек нужен, когда носик твой простужен!
23 Эту пуговку возьми, и пришей на брюки (юбку), и все скажут про тебя золотые руки! 
24 За чудесную прическу, дарим мы золотую расческу! 
25 Тебе за ласковые глазки , сувенир «Лесные сказки» 
26 Вот тебе деликатес, чтоб купил себе « Мерседес»!
27 Вот тебе денежка медная, чтоб не был ты бедным!
28 Вот монетки серебром, чтобы все было в новом году добром!
29 Распыляться тебе не надо, вот плитка шоколада!

30 ! Увы игра закончена! Все призы раздали

----------


## Алена.by

Раздаем карточки и играем
АРБУЗ
Сахарный арбуз для Вас - 
Пусть все будет первый класс!
Первый класс свой вспоминайте
И стихи нам прочитайте,
Что учили на "пятерку",
Иль готовили на елку. 
ВИШНЯ
Вишня, соком налитая,
На любовь нам намекает.
На кокетство, флирт умелый...
Поцелуй соседа слева! 
ЗЕМЛЯНИКА
Землянике каждый рад:
Вкус и вид, и аромат,
Желе, компот, варенье...
А с Вас - стихотворение! 
КОСТЯНИКА
Костяника так скромна, 
Что в траве едва видна.
Что от скромницы нам ждать?
Лучше просто так приз дать! 
КРЫЖОВНИК
Крыжовник - ягода с шипами:
Не раз Вы убеждались сами.
Вы ягодку хотите скушать?
А мы - частушечку послушать! 
МАЛИНА
Ах, ягода - малинка!
А ты нам без запинки
Скажи скороговорку.
Да только с чувством, с толком!
Да раза три, иль два:
"На дворе - трава! 
На траве – дрова." 

ОБЛЕПИХА
Всем внимание!
И тихо!
Выступает облепиха!
Собери своих друзей
И ламбаду
Нам станцуй скорей! 
РЯБИНА
Как колыхает гроздь рябины
На белом снеге средь зимы!
Такой же яркий 
Тост красивый!
От Вас хотим услышать мы!          
СМОРОДИНА
То не дерево, а кустик.
Листья - в чай душистый, вкусный.
Ягоды - в варенье
От хандры осенней.
Чудная смородина! 
Песню спой про Родину! 
ЧЕРНИКА
Вот черника - черный глаз
Вы езжайте на Кавказ.
Как гордая грузинка
Станцуйте нам лезгинку!

----------


## annuschka

из интернета:
Из бельевой резинки шьются кольца, которые смогут плотно сжимать 2-4 человека. 
Пригласите желающих и наденьте кольца на щиколотки. Группы участников должны под музыку двигаться так, чтобы резинка поднималась вверх. Побеждает та группа, которая быстрее выполнит задание.

----------


## кисунька

Девочки и мальчики, хочу провести конкурс со шляпами, это когда по команде 1 снимают, по команде 2 меняются шляпами и т. д., только не знаю под музыку его проводить или нет, может кто нибудь прводил этот конкурс и поможет советом?

----------


## dimon_bgsha

Вызываем пары раздаем веселые при веселые трусы больших размеров включается зажигательная музыка и все танцуют музыка остановилась нужно поменяться трусами!!!

----------


## Кусик

> Девочки и мальчики, хочу провести конкурс со шляпами, это когда по команде 1 снимают, по команде 2 меняются шляпами и т. д., только не знаю под музыку его проводить или нет, может кто нибудь прводил этот конкурс и поможет советом?


Я со шляпами делала для мальчиков.вызывала 5 человек, одевала ковбойские шляпы, просила  образовать круг. на счет раз- правую руку на шляпу соседа справа.на счет2- переносим шляпу соседа на свою голову.на счет три - свою шляпу снять рукой и крикнуть ура! на счет 4- делаем движение Майкла Джексона , потом меняла цифры местами и под музыку Майкла Джексона они  танцевали танец для гостей...кстати конкурс посмотрела в нете года 2 назад.проходил весело.

----------


## Эдель

Делаю конкурс "Пара которая прожила в браке большее кол-во лет". Вызываю на танцпол пары которые состоят в браке. Все танцуют под Антонова "20 лет спустя", ну а дальше на выбывание. Говорю, что первыми покидает танцпол пара прожившая в браке менее одного дня (молодожены), менее 1 года, 5 лет и т.д. Оставшейся паре (как правило дедушка и бабушка)-приз (билеты в дельфинарий или театр).

----------


## slanna

Конкурс на свадьбу. 
Говорим, что сегодня у нас собрались дружные и веселые гости. И среди них есть люди, у которых есть колечко на пальце. Которые уже знают почем фунт лиха, и которые могут поделиться, что же нужно для счастливой семейной жизни. Вызываем дяди, тети, друзья - 7 человек. Переодеваем за дверью в бороды и шапочки. И обьявляем начало конкурса

-По команде раз-два-три 
Сказка, дверь нам отвори.
Покажи нам чудеса:
Море, горе и леса,
И дремучие пещеры,
Где искриться изумруд.
Золото, серебро, бриллианты
Волшебники их там стерегут.
Они хранители всех кладов.
Из сказки звать их нам не надо.
Они все здесь, вот в этом зале
Кто это? Вы их узнали?
Лопаты есть у них и ломы
Скажите хором это … - ГНОМЫ!

отлично наши гости просто КЛАД

Гномики. на мои вопросы отвечайте
Ручки вверх поднимайте
Громко кричите – Я! Договорились, друзья?

1.Кто новобрачным даст совет?
2.Кто для них авторитет?
3.Кто к ним придет на именины?
4.Кто даст денег на машину?
5.Кто готов помочь с ремонтом?
6.Кто в трудную минуту скроется за горизонтом?
7.Кто поможет убираться?
8.Кто поможет няньчить деток?
9.Кто на учебу их даст монеток?
10.Завтра утром похмеляться?
11.Кто споет сегодня песню?
12.На природу сьездит вместе?
13.Кто завтра утром даст поспать?
14.Кто в гости будет приезжать?
15.КОГО должны не забывать?

Отлично кто скажет в конце не "Я", а "МЕНЯ" или "НАС" тому пятерка по русскому языку!

Потом даю четыре буквы и они составляют слово, что же они принесли с собой сегодня на свадьбу - а это К Л А Д (бесценный семейный опыт, который они приобрели в семейной жизни).


Невеста рада, жених рад,
Такие родственники - КЛАД!



И просим расшифровать этот клад - ЧТО же нужно для СЧАСТЛИВОЙ семейной жизни молодым. Гномы советуют слова на букву К потом букву Л и т.д. !!! ВАЖНО на обратной стороне лучше написать подсказки заранее, иначе может быть ступор у людей. Придется им помогать или делать "переход хода" а это скучно.

Конечно все высказывания комментируем в меру своей испорченности и образованности. ГЛАВНОЕ помогать людям... т.е. расшифровывать в положительную сторону ТО, ЧТО они сказали! Ну и желательно проводить паралели между высказываниями которые уже прозвучали. К примеру, кто говорит детей надо, сразу можно записать в крестные, и спрость сколько у него детей.

Все в конце можно всем спасибо, аплодисменты и можно продекламировать:

Вы друг для друга целый КЛАД:
И вашим чувствам нет преград.
Любовь храните, нежность, ласку.
Пусть будет жизнь ваша, как в СКАЗКЕ

----------


## кисунька

*Кусик*, Спасибо большое за ответ, и еще один вопрос, музыка не заглушала голос? Слышали конкурсанты цыфры или лучше ее приглушать в этот момент?

----------


## slanas

Конкурс «Животные» (творчески конкурсы)

Этот конкурс проводится между командами. Для конкурса нужно приготовить карточки с названиями различных животных, чем необычнее будет животное, тем интереснее будет играть. 
Каждая команда по очереди достает карточки и изображает животное, которое написано на карточке. 
Но изображать нужно не одному человеку ,а всей команде, то есть команда вместе при помощи своих тел изображает животного. 
Например, один изображает кенгуру, второй сумку кенгуру, третий детеныша, сидящего в сумке. 
Побеждает та команда, которая интереснее и правильнее изображала животных.

----------


## Lubushka

Загадки:
Треугольник, три струны.
Инструмент из старины.
Мы споем, а ты сыграй-ка,
Люли-люли...  (балалайка).

Ее в поход берет отряд.
Мальчишки струны теребят.
И песни с ней поют на пару.
И любят все ее...(Гитару).

Загадки для детей.
Как серебро он весь сияет.
И нас мелодией пленяет.
Всегда король был джаза он.
Сладкоголосый... (саксофон).

Инструмента нет милее.
С ним и праздник веселее.
Заиграет, в тот же час
Ноги сами рвутся в пляс.
Ты сыграй и нам немножко,
Наша милая гармошка.

На гитару он похож,
Но в походы не возьмешь.
И у него чудесный бас.
А названье...(контрабас).

Какой чудесный голосок
Выводят струны и смычок.
Мелодия легка и зыбка.
Ее зовут, конечно...(скрипка).

Это тонкая натура.
И на зависть всем фигура
.Если будешь в дружбе с ней,
Будут линии ровней.
С нею вместе дом квадратный
Нарисуешь аккуратно.
Без нее длину измерь-ка.
А зовут ее...(линейка).

Лег в пенале в уголок
Хитрый, толстый старичок.
Он следит за чистотой
И волшебною метлой
Наведет везде порядки,
И в альбоме, и в тетрадке.
И совсем он не ужастик.
Его имя - просто...(ластик).

Пока спали ребятишки,
Ночью лес украл воришка.
Ведь вчера стоял он здесь,
А сегодня вдруг исчез.
Нет ни речки ни кустов,
Лодки нет и нет мостов.
Все сложил он в свой карман.
А зовут его...(туман).

----------


## slanas

Боксёрский матч 

 боксерские перчатки, конфета (желательно карамель) 

Перед началом конкурса ведущий вызывает двух настоящих мужчин, которые ради дамы сердца готовы на все. Дамы сердца присутствуют тут же, чтобы оказывать благотворное психологическое влияние на своих рыцарей. Кавалерам одевают боксерские перчатки, остальные гости образуют символический боксерский ринг. Задача ведущего - как можно сильнее нагнетать обстановку, подсказывать какие мышцы лучше размять, попросить даже провести коротенькие бои с воображаемым противником, в общем все, как на настоящем ринге. После того, как физическая и моральная подготовка завершены, рыцари выходят в центр ринга, приветствуют друг друга. Ведущий, он же судья, напоминает правила, типа: ниже пояса не бить, синяки не оставлять, бой до первой крови и т.п. После этого ведущий вручает бойцам по одинаковой конфете, желательно карамели (их труднее разворачивать, особенно, когда они слипшиеся), и просит для своей дамы сердца развернуть как можно скорее эту конфету, не снимая боксерских перчаток. Выигрывает тот, кто раньше соперника справится с заданием.

----------


## фишка

> Две команды участников. Перед каждой командой коробок с элементами одежды. Звучит песня в которой поется про какой то предмет одежды. Участники игры доложны быстро найти этот элемент одежды и одеть на себя . Итак, пока не оденется вся команда
> Пример Звучит песня "Оранжевый галстук". Участники игры ищут в коробке галстук и одевают. Следующая песня -"Рябиновые бусы". Участники ищут красные бусы и одевают. Следующая песня "Девочка в красном, ты так прекрасна" Участники ищут красное платье и одевают.


Очень хорошая игра! Может у кого есть готовые нарезочки? Пожалуйста...если есть скиньте плииииииииииз!!!!

----------


## misslena

Алкогольная викторина

1. Страстное желание напиться.(Жажда)
2. Алкоголь в медицине. (Спирт)
3. Речь под выпивку. (Тост)
4. Какую белую пьют по-черному? (Водка)
5. Грузинский бокал. (Рог)
6. Церковное вино. (Кагор)
7. Пивная шапка (пена)
8. Водка с пивом. (Ёрш)
9. Напиток пиратов. (Ром)
10. Ямайский напиток. (Ром)
11. Этот алкогольный напиток является одной из статей экспорта Великобритании. (Виски)
12. Водка из вестернов (Виски)
13. В каком заведении Семен Семенович исполнил песню про зайцев? (Ресторан "Плакучая ива")
14. Этот напиток в переводе с англ.языка означает "Петушиный хвост".(Коктейль)
15. Японская горилка. (Сакэ)
16. Заведение, которым прославилась улица Пятницкая. (Трактир)
17. Его читают в ресторане. (Меню)
18. Этому напитку покровительствовал Дионис (Вино)
19. Коронное вино дома "Вдова Клико" (шампанское)
20. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)
21. Французский "кувшинчик", ставший популярным напитком (Крюшон)
22. Горячительный напиток, крепостью до 80 градусов, который в пропорции 1/3 сахара и 2/3 яблок готовит (В. Шаинский)
23. Подливка для джина (Тоник)
24. "Коньячная гора" (Арарат)
25. Эта священная книга запрещает употребление горячительных напитков (Коран)
26. Этим вином рыцари поили своих коней (Херес)
27. Напиток, требующий долива. (Пиво)
38. Огуречный "похмелин" (рассол)

----------


## LUSHA

> Боксёрский матч 
> 
>  боксерские перчатки, конфета (желательно карамель)


И чего я только не делала с этими перчатками(они у меня огромные надувные): и конфетки ели - быстро, съедят смотрят, что дальше. Отказалась. И трусы боксерские надевали на себя в этих прчатках - трудно. Отказалась. И шарики собирали, потом попами лопали на стульях - стул сломали. Отказалась. Теперь шарики каждый участник собирает в огромный мешок - 1 раунд, пишут огромными ручками на ватмане(имя жениха и невесты, юбиляра, компании). Не очень люблю я этот бокс, редко, но провожу.

----------


## леди диана

> Я со шляпами делала для мальчиков.вызывала 5 человек, одевала ковбойские шляпы, просила образовать круг. на счет раз- правую руку на шляпу соседа справа.на счет2- переносим шляпу соседа на свою голову.на счет три - свою шляпу снять рукой и крикнуть ура!


А может кричать не ура,а иии-хаа,это же ковбойский клич.

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

Всем привет , я у вас тут новичок хотелось бы поделится с вами конкурсом который не как не могу оставить ,  потому что после него моя публика все гости без исключения остаются в восторге , берём 20 шт чюпа чюпсав вызываем три участника сначала мы их просим положить в рот по одному чюпа чюпсу и проговорить скороговорку ,,СТОИТ КУЛЬ НА ХОЛМЕ ПОЙДУ НА ХОЛМ КУЛЬ ПОПРАВЛЮ ,,после первой попытки мы увеличиваем дозу чюпа чюпса ещё на один и проговариваем тоже самое , и так по нарастающей кто сколько сможет , проходило всегда весело так что гости за животы хвоталисся от смеха .

----------


## Kescha

> я у вас тут новичок





> в рот по одному чюпа чюпсу





> мы увеличиваем дозу


*ДИМАРИКК*, 

а вы попробуйте сами на себе этот конкурс,а потом 
посмотрите на себя со стороны....я бы точно не хотела бы 
принимать участие в этом конкурсе.

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

Вы знаете пробовал, и мне понравился , и провожу его везде всем нравится зато не скушено

----------


## Курица

> Вы знаете пробовал, и мне понравился , и провожу его везде всем нравится зато не скушено


Можете продолжать их проводить везде и всюду, раз уж вам так нравится...
А вот мне, как и Лене *Kescha*,  кажется, что, чтобы было не скучно, есть масса не столь неэстетически (слюни сладкие текут) и не столь фривольных, основанных на сходстве слова КУЛЬ с ненормативно-окрашенными словами...

Ничего личного, новичок *ДИМАРИКК*, просто-ИМХО.

----------


## LABUH LEON

> Вы знаете пробовал, и мне понравился , и провожу его везде всем нравится зато не скушено


Вы не правы!

----------


## lilsing

Может понадобится кому-нибудь... Конкурс с угадыванием песен-перевёртышей(звуат песни в обратном звучании) Вотт ссылочка на нарезки: http://files.mail.ru/DZGEIQ

----------


## ivan-off

> Вы не правы!


отличный коммент :Ok:

----------


## Kescha

> отличный коммент


отличный  способ набора сообщений.... :Meeting:

----------


## LABUH LEON

> отличный  способ набора сообщений....


И Вы не правы,в основном все мои сообщения это помощь по музыкальной части. Я больше музыкант чем
ведущий и набор сообщений это не для меня.Работаю один: ведущий +вокал+дискотека.После Вашего комментария как то не по себе.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Цитата Сообщение от Kescha Посмотреть сообщение
>     отличный способ набора сообщений....
>     И Вы не правы,в основном все мои сообщения это помощь по музыкальной части. Я больше музыкант чем
>     ведущий и набор сообщений это не для меня.Работаю один: ведущий +вокал+дискотека.После Вашего комментария как то не по себе.


 я думаю, предыдущий комментарий относился не к Вам, а к 




> отличный коммент

----------


## Люси

> А может кричать не ура,а иии-хаа,это же ковбойский клич.


 А у меня они кричат "Хей!" И всем нравится и коротко.

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

> А есть еще " Шла Маша по шоссе и сосала сушку"
> " На горе холм с кулями, сяду на холм, куль поправлю "
> А что, смешно получается. Если веселый корпоратив, то можно.
> Смотреть по ситуации надо:biggrin::biggrin:
> А есть нормальные скороговорки


А Я ГОВОРЮ ПРО КУЛИ ТАК : СТОИТ КУЛЬ НА ХОЛМЕ ПОЙДУ НА ХОЛМ КУЛЬ ПОПРАВЛЮ ))))

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

> По умолчанию Помогите с игрой (шляпа)
> 
>     Был у друга на Свадьбе и ведущая проводила такой конкурс, вроде называеться волшебная шляпа. Одеваешь на голову эту шляпку и она мысли читает. Если кто знает что это за игра, помогите пожалуйста музыкальной подборкой. можно на почту sergeev-90@mail.ru


А Я НЕМНОГО ПО ДРУГОМУ ДЕЛАЮ, Я МЫСЛИ ЧИТАЮ НЕ ШЛЯПОЙ, А ДЕТСКИМ ГОРШКОМ В ПЕРЕВЁРНУТОМ СОСТОЯНИИ, И ЕЩЁ ДЛЯ ПОЛНОГО ВИДА СУПЕР ГОРШКА НАКЛЕИЛ БОЛЬШИЕ НАУШНИКИ, СМОТРИТСЯ СУПЕР, ПОПРОБУЙТЕ, А ЕСЛИ ПОДБОР ОЧКИ НУЖНЫ ПИШИТЕ ПОМОГУ, СКИНУ .

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Я МЫСЛИ ЧИТАЮ НЕ ШЛЯПОЙ, А ДЕТСКИМ ГОРШКОМ В ПЕРЕВЁРНУТОМ СОСТОЯНИИ,



А мне кажется не совсем приятно когда тебе на голову горшок надевают- чем бы он там увешан не был.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> На горе холм с кулями, сяду на холм, куль поправлю


Несколько лет назад на моей собственной свадьбе-тамада, при чем неплохая по меркам нашего  "КОЛХОЗА"   тоже подобной скороговоркой устроила испытание сватам перед дарами.... Сваха у нас скромненькая была, так она чуть со стыда не померла, и я тоже. Сама стараюсь подобное не использовать. Есть очень много скороговорок и конкурсов более приличных. Даже в этой темке

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А ДЕТСКИМ ГОРШКОМ В ПЕРЕВЁРНУТОМ СОСТОЯНИИ, И ЕЩЁ ДЛЯ ПОЛНОГО ВИДА СУПЕР ГОРШКА НАКЛЕИЛ БОЛЬШИЕ НАУШНИКИ, СМОТРИТСЯ СУПЕР,


Какая разница, шляпа, горшок....  :Taunt:  Все видели, все знают, с бородой уже. А знаешь, ты лучше  горшок с ушами себе надень. И бегай, мысли угадывай с таким прибором на голове. Вот необычно-то будет. А народ как повеселишь..... Во век не забудут тамаду в горшке.  :Vah:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> А знаешь, ты лучше  горшок с ушами себе надень.


Сто процентов согласна с Ириной. любой свой конкурс или инициативу нужно примерить сначала на себя. Мне было бы не по себе это точно!

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

А ГОРШОК Я НЕ ОДЕВАЮ, А ПРИДЕРЖИВАЮ НАД ГОЛОВОЙ , И ПРИ МОЁМ ОПЫТЕ, НЕ РАЗУ, НЕ КТО, НЕ ОСТАВАЛСЯ НЕ ДОВОЛЬНЫМ ,И ВСЁ ПРОХОДИЛО СУПЕР ((((((

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

> А знаешь, ты лучше горшок с ушами себе надень


 :Nono: АЙ ЯЙ ЯЙ КАКИЕ ЖЕ ДАМЫ У НАС ГРУБИЯНКИ

----------


## Ясмин

> И ПРИ МОЁМ ОПЫТЕ, НЕ РАЗУ, НЕ КТО, НЕ ОСТАВАЛСЯ НЕ ДОВОЛЬНЫМ ,И ВСЁ ПРОХОДИЛО СУПЕР ((((((


Не ждите, пока вам какой-нибудь грубый гость на голову наденет этот горшок. Лучше прислушайтесь к коллегам.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> АЙ ЯЙ ЯЙ КАКИЕ ЖЕ ДАМЫ У НАС ГРУБИЯНКИ


Ну конечно, так оно и бывает. Как в пословице, своя рубашка (читай голова), ближе к телу. Сразу и губки оттопырились. А на чужую голову всё можно. Но это уже радует, не безнадёжный случай, уже что-то прочувствовал.  :Smile3:

----------


## Krokus

> НЕ РАЗУ, НЕ КТО, НЕ ОСТАВАЛСЯ НЕ ДОВОЛЬНЫМ ,И ВСЁ ПРОХОДИЛО СУПЕР ((((((


Ни разу никто не оставался недовольным!? Никогда не надо быть так категорично уверенным! А вдруг это только твоё поверхностное впечатление или заблуждение?Ведь  ты же  можешь заблуждаться? Наверняка кому то как минимум неловко, кого то не устроит такое "историческое фото", кто то подумает, но ничего не скажет. Зато выскажется после праздника.  Впрочем, я верю тебе , что кому то до лампочки что там у него над головой. Найдутся и такие люди. Если бы мне пытались водрузить такую "корону", я бы просто встала и ушла из за стола.  И обязательно когда нибудь будет крутая и адекватная реакция и я думаю, что это будет какой нибудь принципиальный мужчина. И самое главное: ладно, народ ведётся на твою фишку с горшком, но почему именно горшок? Только для того чтобы быть "оригинальным" и заменить надоевший образ шляпы или розы? Так шляпа то хоть подаётся как волшебная. А горшок он  что тоже волшебный, сказочный? Даже само это словосочетание звучит бредово. Смысл где? Ведь всё, что мы делаем, должно нести смысл и какую никакую культуру! Все, кто тебе написал своё мнение, хотят только одного, чтобы ты это понял. Задумайся, пожалуйста! А вдруг ты и правда заблуждаешься!?

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

> Ни разу никто не оставался недовольным!? Никогда не надо быть так категорично уверенным! А вдруг это только твоё поверхностное впечатление или заблуждение?Ведь  ты же  можешь заблуждаться? Наверняка кому то как минимум неловко, кого то не устроит такое "историческое фото", кто то подумает, но ничего не скажет. Зато выскажется после праздника.  Впрочем, я верю тебе , что кому то до лампочки что там у него над головой. Найдутся и такие люди. Если бы мне пытались водрузить такую "корону", я бы просто встала и ушла из за стола.  И обязательно когда нибудь будет крутая и адекватная реакция и я думаю, что это будет какой нибудь принципиальный мужчина. И самое главное: ладно, народ ведётся на твою фишку с горшком, но почему именно горшок? Только для того чтобы быть "оригинальным" и заменить надоевший образ шляпы или розы? Так шляпа то хоть подаётся как волшебная. А горшок он  что тоже волшебный, сказочный? Даже само это словосочетание звучит бредово. Смысл где? Ведь всё, что мы делаем, должно нести смысл и какую никакую культуру! Все, кто тебе написал своё мнение, хотят только одного, чтобы ты это понял. Задумайся, пожалуйста! А вдруг ты и правда заблуждаешься!?


 СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ , А ПРО ГОРШОК Я ТАК ГОВОРЮ , БЫЛ В ЯПОНИИ , И ПРИВЁЗ ОТ ТУДА АНТЕННУ , УМНАЯ ВЕЩИЦА , ПРОНИКАЕТ В ГОЛОВУ К ЧЕЛОВЕКУ ,И СЧИТЫВАЕТ МЫСЛИ .

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

ИНОГДА, ПРОВОЖУ ЭТОТ КОНКУРС ПО ДРУГОМУ , ВЫБИРАЮ ОДНОГО ИЗ ГОСТЕЙ , ПЕРЕОДЕВАЮ В МАГА ВОЛШЕБНИКА ,ПАТОМ ОБЪЯВЛЯЮ ,И МАГ ХОДИТ ПО ЗАЛУ, С ПОМОЩЬЮ СВОИХ ЖЕ РУК ,ПРОСТО ПРИКЛАДЫВАЕТ И ЧИТАЕТ МЫСЛИ , ДИДЖЕЙ ПОДСТРАИВАЕТСЯ И ВОВРЕМЯ ВСЁ ВКЛЮЧАЕТ .

----------


## Люсьен2011

у меня шляпа мыслей как то не очень проходит. песни вродь ничего. наверное подать надо уметь. или отсебятины добавлять. а с этим у меня не очень.

----------


## Ясмин

*Люсьен2011*, да просто надоела она всем уже. Сколько ни подбирай новых нарезок, принцип-то остается.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> у меня шляпа мыслей как то не очень проходит


А я ее вообще использую только в крайнем случае, когда народ устал и не хочет делать резких движений. Тогда на помощь приходит шляпа....Прямо за столами проводим чтение мыслей.

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

> А я ее вообще использую только в крайнем случае, когда народ устал и не хочет делать резких движений. Тогда на помощь приходит шляпа....Прямо за столами проводим чтение мыслей.


полностью с вами согласен , я тоже провожу её за столом , когда все устали , и чтоб веселее прошло комментирую каждые мысли , так с под кольчиком  :Derisive:

----------


## LABUH LEON

> да просто надоела она всем уже


Жалко,когда то  здорово выручала на "сидячих" банкетах.

----------


## Славина

> здорово выручала на "сидячих" банкетах


Ага. Я как-то использовала в интерпретации нашей Ириши Окрылённой, называется "После н-ой рюмочки"  в руки давала маленькую бутылочку водки, а вообще прикупила для этого дела прикольные очки с пивными бутылочками, но тоже использую очень редко.

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

Недавно проводила юбилей на котором были одни женщины, и с ужасом поняла, что игр для такой компании не имею. Обычно парно М+Ж, а тут даже и не уютно себя почувствовала. А вот какие игры можно провести в чисто женской, или мужской компании???

----------


## Гумочка

> какие игры можно провести в чисто женской, или мужской компании???


Провожу практически всегда "Живые кнопки", "Загадочная юбилярша" (по ситуации смотрю:"Загадочный Новый год", "Загадочные молодожёны" и т.д.). Те же "Машинки" можно провести... спросить у гостей, есть ли авто-леди среди присутствующих, попросить их выйти и... вперёд - тест - драйв!!! "Приносилку" можно использовать, различные музыкальные сказки, "Волшебные платочки", "А у нас сегодня пир...", ту же "Рок-группу" приходилось делать однополой...

----------


## Ясмин

> Жалко,когда то здорово выручала на "сидячих" банкетах.


Так все меняется. Появляются новые развлечения. Не менее веселые, азартные и музыкальные.

----------


## Kescha

> После Вашего комментария как то не по себе.


Дорогой Леонид.
Я вас не имела в виду и  в мыслях не думала
вас как-то или чем-то обидеть.
Только сегодня увидела ваше сообщение...и 



> После Вашего комментария как то не по себе.





> я думаю, предыдущий комментарий относился не к Вам, а к


Алина спасибо за помощь.
неужели мой пост так двоичен?

----------


## LABUH LEON

> неужели мой пост так двоичен?


С Рождеством Христовым!!!
Это Вы меня простите,я немного не разобрался что и как.Здоровья ,любви и удачи в этом году!!!

----------


## Елизавета II

> да просто надоела она всем уже. Сколько ни подбирай новых нарезок, принцип-то остается.


Вот,а медосмотр?принцип тот же,но герои другие-и людям нравится.А шляпа,правда,с бородой!

----------


## Ильич

> у меня шляпа мыслей как то не очень проходит. п


- Я кошек не люблю, шерсть.. вонь..
- Да вы их готовить не умеете!

У нас с Феей шляпа идет не то слово на ура - в разрыв! Все покатом лежат и ничуть она не надоела. Тут уметь надо. Иную фразу подбираешь подбираешь, потом под нее подводку ищешь, потом добивку придумываешь.. И в итоге шедевр получается...

А вот живой пример как плохо делать шляпу




> ПРОСТО ПРИКЛАДЫВАЕТ И ЧИТАЕТ МЫСЛИ , ДИДЖЕЙ ПОДСТРАИВАЕТСЯ И ВОВРЕМЯ ВСЁ ВКЛЮЧАЕТ


Да как же можно отдавать диджею право решать что надо ставить?!
Ведущий за пол вечера должен просчитать кому из гостей какую мысль подогнать что б попало не в бровь а в глаз. 
Все не просто, все сложно на интуитивном уровне нужно найти гостя и влепить на него именно ту мысль которая в данный момент наиболее ему созвучна. А не от балды по половому признаку М Ж

----------


## yurgesovna

согласна на все 100- дохлых кошек нужно научиться приготовить, дело не в нарезках, не в репортаже, не в говорящем микрофоне, шарике и всяких харахурах-разговаривать с залом нужно, пусть говорят, что ШЛЯПА-ОТСТОЙ, а я шалею, просто разговариваю с залом, и себя не боюсь в смешное положение поставить, правда от звукооператора многое зависит, Ваську своего обожаю, он просто слушает, что я за хрень несу(пардоньте)его не колышет-за колонной я, за перегородкой....если чуЙствую, что звукач статичный, не потянет- не провожу

----------


## Порубовы

а вот и конкурс "волшебный микрофон"))))
и сразу два примера проведения этого конкурса
1. тупая нарезка - когда просто приложили шляпу, веер, микрофон и тп. и пошла мысль, хочуха.... 
2. когда идёт подводка-вопрос, а ответом-шуткой будет нарезка
другое дело, нормальная ли это шутка, не обидит ли она гостя... но это уже вам выбирать.
конкурс идёт в ролике с 9 минуты 37 секунд

----------


## Саша Буч

:Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  Бу га га !!!!!!! +100

----------


## Саша Буч

> ,,СТОИТ КУЛЬ НА ХОЛМЕ ПОЙДУ НА ХОЛМ КУЛЬ ПОПРАВЛЮ,,


"На поляне холм с кулями, выйду на холм куль поправлю" - вот так на русском языке это звучит. А ты сам можешь чётко и быстро это выговорить ?

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

я эти скороговорки очень быстро проговариваю...Всегда заходят на УРРА!!! Начинаю с "кулев"))) Потом "Еду я по выбоине - из выбоины не выеду" (еще пытаюсь сбить с толка, задаю вопросы..что такое куль и выбоина))и напоследок "Партниху Яниху я не знаю" (произнося быстро - слышытся куча матов)))но я заранее предупреждаю, что не произнесу ни одного плохого слова!!! Рекомендую)))

----------


## Порубовы

мы тоже в детстве много и быстро говорили "банка", а получалось "кабан" - так весело было!!!!! ....в детстве....

----------


## optimistka17

> я эти скороговорки очень быстро проговариваю...Всегда заходят на УРРА!!! Начинаю с "кулев"))) Потом "Еду я по выбоине - из выбоины не выеду" (еще пытаюсь сбить с толка, задаю вопросы..что такое куль и выбоина))и напоследок "Партниху Яниху я не знаю" *(произнося быстро - слышытся куча матов*)))но я заранее предупреждаю, что не произнесу ни одного плохого слова!!! Рекомендую)))


Олеся, я одно не могу понять,- а какой смысл добиваться услышать эту самую кучу матов? 
 Для кого это весело? Какая от этого польза для праздника?
Уж сколько раз твердили, что мы должны гостей подтягивать до своего уровня, а не опускать их  ниже плинтуса.
 Порой ничего не подозревающий гость сказав предложенный бред,заливается краской от стыда... 
 И чем он виноват?
ИМХО
Без обид, надеюсь

----------


## Ясмин

> ИМХО
> Без обид, надеюсь


Люда, вот это можно было бы и не дописывать. Потому что даже без ИМХО и с обидами ты абсолютно права. И уже порой хочется орать, когда такое вижу. А иногда и уйти из профессии, потому что стыдно. Особенно от женщин такое читать и видеть. Мне на днях видеооператор, с которым я сотрудничаю, ссылку прислал: конкурс с черпаком и крышкой. Вы бы видели, во что это превратилось? Грустно. 
*Олеся Вильцан*, я скажу категоричнее: то, что вы написали, это бред, чушь и не имеет право на существование в формате праздника. А уж на свадьбе - тем более. Не ждите, пока кто-нибудь из гостей не просто краской зальется, а получившиеся выражения в ваш адрес обратит.

----------


## Juliya Star

> я эти скороговорки очень быстро проговариваю...Всегда заходят на УРРА!!! Начинаю с "кулев"))) Потом "Еду я по выбоине - из выбоины не выеду" (еще пытаюсь сбить с толка, задаю вопросы..что такое куль и выбоина))и напоследок "Партниху Яниху я не знаю" (произнося быстро - слышытся куча матов)))но я заранее предупреждаю, что не произнесу ни одного плохого слова!!! Рекомендую)))


 :Scare2:  от слов РЕКОМЕНДУЮ вообще лежала на полу. До меня высказились по поводу этой "игры" вашей веселенькой поддерживаю что ужоос!!! Ой ну я лежу подцталом :Blink:

----------


## optimistka17

Девочки, Олеся первое сообщение написала на Форуме. Не надо так гневно. Если есть желание у нее - научится различать, что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо
Потому я и написала ИМХО и Без обид...

----------


## Juliya Star

*Олеся Вильцан*, Олеся вот поэтому мой совет!!! Сходи в раздел к Курочки Тани http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=276, познакомься немного с форумом. его жителями и порядком который существует в нашем общем домике))) И не обижайся пожалуйста, обижать не собирались нет нет.

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

> "На поляне холм с кулями, выйду на холм куль поправлю" - вот так на русском языке это звучит. А ты сам можешь чётко и быстро это выговорить ?


спасибо , и эту версию я знаю , и выговорить быстро могу !!!

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

Обожаю критику!!! Девочки, спасибо за советы, я смотрю всегда по ситуации...такие вещи естественно не везде можно проводить...что их проводить совсем не надо - вы меня не переубедили, потому что зная эффект...оно того стоит...и конечно же это не для свадеб))) (я их не провожу)..............
И ни разу не было в микрофон не сказано ни одного мата!!! А все только хохотали)))))

----------


## Порубовы

*Олеся Вильцан*, остаётся пожелать только, чтобы у тебя было с каждым годом всё больше компаний, в которых такое проводить нельзя (поверь, там платят больше  :Yes4:   )

 и молодец, что не разобидилась на нас противных, а осталась!!!!

----------


## Олеся Вильцан

> *Олеся Вильцан*, остаётся пожелать только, чтобы у тебя было с каждым годом всё больше компаний, в которых такое проводить нельзя (поверь, там платят больше   )
> 
>  и молодец, что не разобидилась на нас противных, а осталась!!!!


Ну ничего себе "ПРОТИВНЫХ"...Вы тут такое ДОБРО творите на форуме....Еще кланяться и кланяться ВАМ ВСЕМ!!!

----------


## kalgava

Нашла в интернете, понравилось. Попробую сделать!
Конкурс: Ваше хобби? – «Поцелуи!»

Приглашаете несколько человек из зала (желательно 2-3 мужчин), спрашиваете -
Есть ли у Вас хобби, любимое занятие? Они отвечают - Есть. Но не говорят, какие
именно. А гостям нужно сказать - Я уже знаю какое их любимое занятие, и
показать гостям лист бумаги, на котором написано - "Поцелуи" (для
молодежной компании можно написать - "Секс") - это и есть любимое
занятие наших участников. (Участники не должны видеть и знать, что написано на
бумаге.)

После этого, Вы задаете участникам вопросы, а они должны отвечать учитывая свое
хобби. Вот варианты вопросов:
1. Кто научил тебя твоему  хобби? Как часто это делаешь?
2. Сколько времени занимает  твоё хобби?

3. В каком помещении ты занимаешься своим хобби?
5. Включает ли это какую-либо специальную тренировку? Если да, то какую? 
6. Сколько тебе было, когда ты впервые занялся этим хобби?
7. Как ты готовишься к своему хобби?
8. Какое наилучшее время суток, чтобы заниматься этим хобби? 
9. Что ты одеваешь, когда занимаешься своим хобби?

Как правило, мужчины имеют ввиду рыбалку, охоту, машину... Для гостей
получается очень весело!

----------


## kalgava

......ЛЕБЕДИ КАК БЫ УСТАРЕЛИ, А КОСТЮМЫ ОСТАЛИСЬ, МОЖЕТ МОЖНО ЧТО НИБУДЬ ДЛЯ ЭТИХ КОСТЮМОВ НОВЕНЬКОЕ ПРИДУМАТЬ???? МОЖЕТ ВМЕСТЕ ПОДУМАЕМ ???

----------


## shoymama

> ЛЕБЕДИ *КАК БЫ* УСТАРЕЛИ


Да не как бы, а абсолютно и однозначно!

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

Дорогие коллеги !!! с праздником любви и верности , с днём святого Валентина !!!

----------


## yurgesovna

ДЕВЧЁНКИИИИИ!!!! А я, как старший товарисчььь, желаю вам всем провести самую лучшую НОООЧЬ СВЯТОГО ВАЛЕНТИНА!!!!! Люблю вас!!!!!

----------


## Порубовы

> Да не как бы, а абсолютно и однозначно!


ах, почему нам не доложили!!

----------


## LABUH LEON

Поздравляю всех с Днем святого Валентина!!!
 Святой Валентин, как известно, является покровителем торговцев косметикой, цветами, нижним бельем, бытовой техники и прочими вещами...

----------


## Порубовы

видимо, тестостерон в этот день зашкаливает так, что ни глазки не видят, ни голова не думает.
почему здесь то поздравлять вы друг-друга стали? вы название темы видели? хоть бы конкурс тематический выставили. или загадку.
или это и есть главная загадка - почему вы тут развалентинничались?
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133964 - вот тема для поздравлений.

----------


## LABUH LEON

> что ни глазки не видят, ни голова не думает.


Извиняюсь:"молодой, исправлюсь"

----------


## yurgesovna

> Извиняюсь:"молодой, исправлюсь"


не извиняюсь, всё зашкаливает, люблю всех и поздравляю

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Друзья, прошу помочь найти конкурсы на саунно-банную тематику! По поисковику почти ничего не нашла. В комнате отдыха в сауне будет проходить юбилей, 8 человек. Вот в перерыве между помывками, тостами и едой, надо людей развлечь. Хочется, чтобы это было в тему. Юбилей в субботу в обед. Боюсь перелопатить весь форум не смогу...
Надеюсь...!!!

----------


## annuschka

Банная эстафета
Веник, тазик, шапочка - лежат на стуле. Участники (2команды) подбегают, одевают шапочку , садятся на стул, ноги в таз, бьют себя веником, приговаривая "как с гуся вода, так с меня худоба" Складывает обратно все на стул и бежит к команде, теперь бежит следующий... Вот, как то так!

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Анечка, спасибо! Такой у меня уже есть. :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> я эти скороговорки очень быстро проговариваю...Всегда заходят на УРРА!!! Начинаю с "кулев"))) Потом "Еду я по выбоине - из выбоины не выеду" (еще пытаюсь сбить с толка, задаю вопросы..что такое куль и выбоина))и напоследок "Партниху Яниху я не знаю" (произнося быстро - слышытся куча матов)))но я заранее предупреждаю, что не произнесу ни одного плохого слова!!! Рекомендую)))


Честно, пару раз провел.. давненько... Потом перестал. Не моё.. Если твоё то крой янихами направо и налево пока не огребешь... пото САМ ПОЙМЕШЬ.

----------


## Dju

> Олеся, я одно не могу понять,- а какой смысл добиваться услышать эту самую кучу матов?


Что называется с языка сняла....
Только я немного в другом смысл ищу.... Ну стоишь ты посередине зала, трекаешь языком, в колонки несется мат... Народ сидит слушает... И что? Цель всего этого? Показать какая ты им затейница попалась? Ну тогда  можно еще показать, как умеешь языком до кончика носа достать или ушами шевелить. Понимаешь о чем я? Дешевые трюки не делают нам чести. Да и цель ведущего не самому красоваться, тем более так сомнительно, а помочь людям раскрыться, проявить и почувствовать себя полноправным участником праздника.




> Девочки, Олеся первое сообщение написала на Форуме. Не надо так гневно.


От этого уровень культуры меняется?




> вы меня не переубедили, потому что зная эффект...оно того стоит...


 :Meeting:  Что Вы! Мы и не собираемся переубеждать.... Мы сказали - кому надо услышал! Олеся порекомендовала - кто на её уровне, подхватит. Прав был дяденька Гете - каждому свое. Только нужно осознавать, что у каждого действия есть следствия. Не стоит потом жаловаться в "Синей тетрадке" и удивляться, если мужчины рядом превращаются в похотливых козлов... Все хлопки по вашей милой попке, щипки, попытки зажать в углу - это ваша провокация.

----------


## ладушка777

Форумчане! А есть ли здесь подборка игр с детьми-зрителями в зале во время каких-нибудь мероприятий? Тема очень большоя, боюсь не осилю. Подскажите, если можете!

----------


## Dju

*ладушка777*, ты предлагаешь осилить нам? За 2 года пребывания на сайте пора б не только просьбы выражать, но и хоть как-то быть полезной.

----------


## Мидия

*Дом Савиньон*, 
если можно, поделитесь конкурсами , которые проводили в сауне... плиззззззз

----------


## Алексей 48

> если можно, поделитесь конкурсами , которые проводили в сауне... плиззззззз


Есть один конкурс, но проводим только в молодежной компании, видя, что народ отнесется к нему без обид. Называется:ТЕСТ НА ТРЕЗВОСТЬ.   на пять, шесть....стульев просим  сесть "самым трезвым" мужчинам...когда народ расселся. Объясняем, что трудность этого теста заключается в том, что надо из газированной воды спустить все газы... помешивая слегонца стакан или рюмку, не пролив ни капли. Держа прибор за дно...Пускаете пробный стакан по ряду, народ пробует....Потом объявляете, что а теперь мы завяжем вам глаза и выдадим  каждому по рюмке... Пока завязываются глаза на рюмки одевают презервативы.. рюмки выдаются участникам. Побеждает тот, у кого первым надуется презерватив... Смех стоит дикий и фотки прикольные, только надо быть по внимательней к подбору публике, для этого конкурса))) :Taunt:

----------


## pavluk

> Пока завязываются глаза на рюмки одевают презервативы.. рюмки выдаются участникам. Побеждает тот, у кого первым надуется презерватив... Смех стоит дикий и фотки прикольные,


Еще один конкурс из разряда *"Конкурсы, которые нельзя проводить!!"* ни в молодежной, ни в какой бы то ни было компании!!! _Только ведущий с полным отсутствием интеллекта может проводить такие конкурсы!!!_ Поганой метлой нужно гнать из нашей профессии таких "профессионалов"!!!    Простите за резкость, но просто невозможно уже терпеть эту пошлятину!

----------


## olgashatrova1966

мне нравиттся очень прикольный конкурс- "*Хорьки и Норки"-*
 Приглашаю пары- м. и ж., предлагаю встать в круг таким образом- женщина внутри круга, мужчина сзади неё. Женщина ставит ноги на ширине плеч- это НОРКА, а мужчина, соответственно- ХОРЁК. Приглашаю ещё одного мужчину- лишний хорёк- и предлагаю всем мужчинам двигаться по кругу в любую сторону. С окончанием музыки- хорёк должен попасть в любую норку, т.е. просунуть голову в "норку", а тот, кому не досталась норка, забирает любую норку и уходит с ней. И так игра продолжается до последней норки. Здорово проходит в молодёжной компании, и в очень тесном кругу.  :Laie 22: 
Сразу оговорюсь- обращать внимание на контингент присутствующих гостей и очень внимательно относится к подбору конкурсов :025:

----------


## Онга

:Nono: Оля, не пиши такого никогда, и вообще выкинь из головы и хорьков и норок. столько в жизни нашей красивого............  тебе не к лицу, правда, не обижайся

----------


## olgashatrova1966

Я понимаю, что не везде и всё можно проводить, нужно всегда ГОЛОВОЙ думать!!!

----------


## Онга

а для чего тогда пишешь?

----------


## Ильич

Это полезно. Думать головой
Но прочитав все вышенаписанное прихожу к мысли что хорьками норками и прочими презервативами надо переболеть  как дети болеют.. А если и через 10 лет проводишь хорьков и норок... Ну что сказать... не вырос .

----------


## Онга

вообще тема-мыло мыльное. одни напишут фигню, вторые поучают. а первым даже лень перечитать тему и загрузить свой мозг

----------


## olgashatrova1966

Я то думала, что на форуме можно делиться любым материалом, просто этот конкурс недавно ( в прошедший  выходной) заказали на 30- летний юбилей, где были одни друзья- причём, я его и не знала, попросила юбилярша. Молодёжь веселилась- им было интересно, А мне- желание клиента Закон! 
НУ, ВООБЩЕМ -Спасибо за критику!!!   Теперь буду делать отбор материала!!!: :Connie 18:

----------


## Dju

> Я то думала, что на форуме можно делиться любым материалом,


Ну для этого надо хоть немного форум почитать. Все конечно перечитать невозможно, но почувствовать дух и увидеть, как его обитатели относятся к подобным конкурсам можно.




> А мне- желание клиента Закон!


А если они захотят стриптиз ведущей? Слабо на усладу раздухорившейся молодежи изобразить?
Согласна с Онгой, мыло.

----------


## Порубовы

> Ну тогда можно еще показать, как умеешь языком до кончика носа достать или ушами шевелить.


а что в этом плохого? шевеление ушами сравнить с матом... да уж.



> Только ведущий с полным отсутствием интеллекта может проводить такие конкурсы!!


да вы что? хм.... безинтеллектные мы какие ... пойдём повесимся.



> А если они захотят стриптиз ведущей? Слабо на усладу раздухорившейся молодежи изобразить?


"можем голыми, да нам не сложно - мы же народ покупаемый " - квн, Луна



> хорьками норками и прочими презервативами надо переболеть как дети болеют.. А если и через 10 лет проводишь хорьков и норок... Ну что сказать... не вырос .


интересно... это моральный рост..... или ........ "мудрость", которая как известно приходит с годаааами.

да, когда то была интересной эта тема..... теперь действительно - учительская с педсоветом вместе взятые - занудство полное.

----------


## yurgesovna

> Это полезно. Думать головой
> Но прочитав все вышенаписанное прихожу к мысли что хорьками норками и прочими презервативами надо переболеть  как дети болеют.. А если и через 10 лет проводишь хорьков и норок... Ну что сказать... не вырос .


 магическая способность найти нужные слова ПЕРЕБОЛЕТЬ!!!!а я-то,старый боец, на пальцах, на птичках, на .... своей невестке, как ПАРАДАШНАЯ, пытаюсь объяснить, что клизмы,памперсы и презервативы...... а  ИЛЬИЧ гениально и просто -ПЕЕЕ-РЕЕЕ-БООО-ЛЕЕЕТЬ!!!!! УВАЖАЕМЫЙ АВАНГАРД!Рядом с Вами я умнею!!!

----------


## Dju

> "можем голыми, да нам не сложно - мы же народ покупаемый " - квн, Луна


 :Taunt:  Порубовы, не вводите  народ в заблуждение. Он не успевает уследить какие конкурсы тут уже выложены и выкладывают одно и то же по кругу на десятый раз, а вы надеетесь, что они поймут пикировку?

----------


## Порубовы

Джулия, вот вот - конкурсы уже выложены по двести раз. и самое смешное - были выложены "АВАНГАРДОМ" форума, который теперь же за эти конкурсы и критикует. Ибо "АВАНГАРД" вырос   

сейчас только сидишь и ждёшь, когда же появиться хоть кто-то новый, чтобы с ним пообщаться..... ибо старожилы уже все в скайпах, здесь от них толку....
и вот появляется кто то новый, пишет сообщение (по сути такое же, как старожилы писали 4 года назад сами) и всё - тут же кто-то выйдет и опустит ниже плинтуса. осталось только ставки делать - кто из "авангарда" первым успеет.

----------


## Dju

Найдете хоть один подобный конкурс от меня или дежурный стишок - с меня бутыль!  :Grin:

----------


## yurgesovna

> Джулия, вот вот - конкурсы уже выложены по двести раз. и самое смешное - были выложены "АВАНГАРДОМ" форума, который теперь же за эти конкурсы и критикует. Ибо "АВАНГАРД" вырос   
> 
> сейчас только сидишь и ждёшь, когда же появиться хоть кто-то новый, чтобы с ним пообщаться..... ибо старожилы уже все в скайпах, здесь от них толку....
> и вот появляется кто то новый, пишет сообщение (по сути такое же, как старожилы писали 4 года назад сами) и всё - тут же кто-то выйдет и опустит ниже плинтуса. осталось только ставки делать - кто из "авангарда" первым успеет.


 ну ведь сколько раз говорила себе-ВЫ ИМЕЕТЕ ПРАВО ХРАНИТЬ МОЛЧАНИЕ, ВСЁ ,ЧТО ВЫ СКАЖЕТЕ, МОЖЕТ НАПРАВЛЕНО ПРОТИВ ВАС! СПАСИБО ЗА ВНИМАНИЕ.

----------


## Онга

раз пошла такая пьянка.............. иной раз читаю, сомневаюсь очень, а многие восхищаются. прошу совета- как, что, реакция людей. ответ всегда один-как подать. и поняла, если есть сомнение, значит,точно не нужно. вот пресловутые слоники, сколькие их нахваливали. не поленилась, не пожалела своего труда, сшила. после первого применения, где я краснела за людей, выкинула на помойку. нет и нет. можете меня пинать сейчас, те, кто их делает

----------


## Порубовы

да не будем ни в коем случае, хоть сами тех слонов и  придумали.
не твоё и всё. у нас в прошлом году после 2 летнего перерыва - великолепно прошли. и нам за них было не стыдно ни когда придумывали ни сейчас.

а вот выкинула зря - надо было перепродать ))))) желающих купить же не мало. 
вон, некоторые и шить то не умеют.... а продают, продают...  :Yes4:

----------


## Ильич

> Джулия, вот вот - конкурсы уже выложены по двести раз. и самое смешное - были выложены "АВАНГАРДОМ" форума, который теперь же за эти конкурсы и критикует. Ибо "АВАНГАРД" вырос


Факты в студию! Может и выкладывал но не гордился :Nono: 
Не вырос он ПЕРЕБОЛЕЛ.... чего и вам желаем.

----------


## Ясмин

*Порубовы*, а кто из вас автор нигилистических постов? Одно дело - воевать с форумскими авторитетами по делу, и совсем другое - отрицать очевидные вещи только потому, что их озвучили старожилы.

----------


## Порубовы

Ясмин, на личность перейти хочется? в чём причина любопытства?
а к Ильфу и Петрову вы претензии не предъявляете, что они вдвоём писали?
воевать с авторитетами? это как с мельницами... да и кто авторитет то? а главное - для кого? 
для нас лично авторитетов нет - есть коллеги. есть форумчане. форумчане форума, на котором профессиональное общение стремится к нолю 
И что вы называете очевидными вещами?
то, что конкурс со стаканом минералки и презервативом может проводить только ведущий с полным отсутствием интеллекта?
на форуме было решение этого конкурса - заменить презерватив на медицинскую перчатку, чтобы - передать привет виновнику торжества.
именно в таком варианте мы и предложили этот конкурс заказчику. а заказчик сказал, что надо заменить перчатку на презерватив.
заказчиком была крупная фирма про производству медикаментов, которая собирала гинекологов на банкет, чтобы презентовать один из препаратов.
и знаете что? по Днепропетровску уровень продаж после банкета вырос так, что мы потом по всей Украине колесили. правда без этого конкурса - врачи другие были.
поэтому в который раз напишем (с нашей точки зрения) очевидную вещь:
есть разные компании, есть разные ведущие. и те и другие имеют право на существование.




> Факты в студию!


надеемся, что ваша память в порядке. а значит и факты сами найдёте. 
вот к примеру, фото с песчаной тамадеи с весёлым черпачком и крышкой от кастрюльки - было ж? али наш личный глюк? ведь кто-то даже старался, делал гиф-анимашку, дабы весь драйв передать )))))) али только избранным в такое играть можно? заказчик не достоин таких конкурсов, даже если очень хочет?

----------


## Ясмин

> Ясмин, на личность перейти хочется? в чём причина любопытства?


Это был риторический вопрос, если что. ;) И он не касался коллективного авторства. Надеюсь, что мне кажется, что вы очень толстыми намеками затрагиваете конкретные личности в своих постах.
А что касается очевидных вещей. То здесь критерий очень прост: допустимо ли это в вашем круге общения и в компаниях, где вы работаете. В моем круге общения и перчатка на стакане - дурной тон. Можно сколько угодно махать шашками, говоря, что профессиональное общение стремится к нулю именно из-за того, что старожилы делают замечания новичкам. Но факт остается фактом: после длительного пребывания на форуме практически все ведущие отмечают свой профессиональный рост. А говорить о прямой зависимости проводимых на банкете развлечений и роста продаж - это, по меньшей мере, наивно.

----------


## Порубовы

действительно, компания просто решила нам деньги подарить))))) за нашу наивность)))))

----------


## Ясмин

*Порубовы*, вы всерьез считаете, что ваша программа повлияла на рост продаж? А компания могла вам "деньги подарить" просто потому, что вы их обаяли, понравились им как ведущие, устроило соотношение вашей цены и качества. Да миллион может быть причин. А вы прямо сейчас одним махом решили вопрос, над которым работают миллионы маркетологов. Круто! Снимаю виртуальную шляпу! :)

----------


## Порубовы

Ясмин, спорить то смысла нет, доказывать что-то тоже.  не хочешь - не верь, твоё законное право.
нам чётко сказала региональный представитель: я делаю этот праздник на свой страх и риск - если вырастет уровень продаж - будет и другой праздник - с другими врачами.
мы не работали копроратив - мы работали рекламную акцию в банкетном зале. врачи выписывают рецепты - им надо сделать весело, чтобы веселье ассоциировалась с мед препаратом - такая перед нами была цель и задача.
цифры были перед ней и перед начальством. каждый следующий праздник одобрялся только через месяц - как раз на основе цифр.
праздников таких у нас за два года было больше 30 (только не надо считать и радоваться, что цифры не сходятся. когда работали в других городах, было по 3 дня работы подряд, на разных врачей. а в Мариуполе даже аптекарей собирали). 
мы отработали на педиатров, гинекологов, стоматологов, психотерапевтов, эндокринологов, хирургов, лоров, кардиологов.
каждый раз  нам давали новый препарат или группу препаратов, учили их принципу работы, а наша задача была весь вечер лишь о них и говорить - в шуточной - игривой форме.
конечно, труднее всего было с психиаторами - эта группа препаратов не лечит - она только седативная. и очень дорогая и на всю жизнь выписывается душевнобольному... жуть конечно...

зато теперь прям такие продвинутые))) знаем чем клавулановая кислота помогает ампициллину, что такое хилактобактери пилори и как с ним бороться, и даже знаем о том, что если чаще писать, то снизится артериальное давление))))

----------


## Ясмин

> нам чётко сказала региональный представитель: я делаю этот праздник на свой страх и риск - если вырастет уровень продаж - будет и другой праздник - с другими врачами.


Региональный представитель так же хорошо разбирается в продажах, как я в клавуалановой кислоте. :) Артем, я тебя не сильно расстрою, если скажу, что даже тренинги продаж не всегда влекут за собой рост тех самых продаж? Даже различного рода акции, заманухи, речевки, которым обучают продавцов, бонусы, которые этим же продавцам сулят, не всегда способствуют росту продаж. А оказывается, все просто: надо просто собрать продавцов на банкет, в шутливой форме и под винишко поговорить о продукте, который нужно продать, - и вуаля. Без обид, но это шедеврально.

----------


## Порубовы

Яс, да кто ж на тебя обижаться то будет. ты знаешь столько не рабочих способов, а мы всего лишь при деньгах)))))))))



> Региональный представитель так же хорошо разбирается в продажах, как я в клавуалановой кислоте.


может быть стоит такого сменить? может поэтому все известные тебе способы и не работают  
и ещё: может пора кончать флудить? уж пусть лучше будут писаться нравоучения по конкурсам, и все растут, чем мы трепаться ни о чём, а ?

----------


## Ясмин

> а мы всего лишь при деньгах


 :Grin:  Да кто против? Дай Бог! :) Теперь один рабочий способ знаю.  :Grin:

----------


## Ясмин

> может быть стоит такого сменить? может поэтому все известные тебе способы и не работают


Заметь, я нигде не писала, что они не работают. Я лишь написала о том, что не всегда даже проверенные способы работают. Ты за меня не переживай. Если бы то, что я знаю, не работало, меня бы не приглашали делиться опытом на различные семинары и фестивали. ;)




> чем мы трепаться ни о чём, а ?


Модераторы перенесут, если что. А мы очень даже о чем "треплемся". Я, например, много нового узнала из твоих постов.

----------


## olgashatrova1966

Ребята, честное слово, просто слов нет... Никакого позитива, одни нравоучения. Такое впечатление что все работают с "ботаниками". 
Вы всех новичков так воспринимаете -в штыки? 
Я понимаю, здесь на форуме сложился свой костяг, но не нужно так ревностно относиться к своим коллегам, которым тоже хочется общения с опытными МАСТЕРАМИ своего дела.
Артём и Татьяна, спасибо за поддержку!!! :018:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ребята, честное слово, просто слов нет...  :


Золотые слова- *просто слов нет!*
 Надо, наверно было овации ,аплодисменты и салют устраивать после прочтения подобной лабуды?
Есть тема "Конкурсы, которые проводить нельзя!" Там и место подобным "норкам и хорькам..."Уж сколько раз говорили на  эту тему.
Или новички имеют право плодить этот бред, а старички должны молчать, лишь бы новичка не обидеть?
Нормально, доброжелательно высказали Ольге, что лучше этим "переболеть" и забыть, так нет, же ...
Все это было бы смешно, когда бы не было так грустно

----------


## Ясмин

> но не нужно так ревностно относиться к своим коллегам, которым тоже хочется общения с опытными МАСТЕРАМИ своего дела


С одной стороны хотят общения, а с другой стороны на критику обижаются. Странная логика. Да, похоже, в темах общаться скоро будут только новички и их поглаживающие.

----------


## Гaмаюн

> С одной стороны хотят общения, а с другой стороны на критику обижаются. Странная логика. Да, похоже, в темах общаться скоро будут только новички и их поглаживающие.


Ася, а ты не замечала, что общения как такового на форуме то уже почти не осталось? Тоже новички виноваты? Уж и разделов кучу позакрывали от них, так и там никто особо не общается! 
А по теме критика тоже разной может быть: есть критики, а есть критиканы(любители позаплёвывать да по*сирать). А порой игнор может дать больше чем заплёвывание от которого человек просто закроется и всё. А то что его сообщение осталось без внимания (игнор) заставит его задуматься, что что-то  с ним всё таки не так, а там глядишь и поменять что-либо. А нравоучений на форуме, соглашусь с Порубовыми давно уже явный перебор.
P.S. Спасибо за "слоников" Артём и Татьяна, я их пользую почти на каждой свадьбе :Ok:

----------


## Ясмин

> Ася, а ты не замечала, что общения как такового на форуме то уже почти не осталось?


Леша, каждый видит то, что он хочет видеть. Общение на форуме есть. И очень даже качественное. В детском разделе так вообще жизнь кипит. И в закрытых, и в открытых темах. Вот новый блог от Катеньки О. появился. И за один день там уже несколько потрясающих идей выложено. Да, народ кучкуется по разделам, по блогам и темам. Но это и нормально. Нас много, и мы выбираем наиболее комфортную компанию для общения. А что касается нравоучений... То лично я для себя решила после нескольких сообщений в этой теме, что слова не скажу ни одному человеку. Даже тому, кто пишет откровенную чушь и пошлятину. Хотят позориться - на здоровье. Пусть получают потом оплеухи и фе от гостей на своих праздниках.

----------


## Порубовы

> С одной стороны хотят общения, а с другой стороны на критику обижаются.


Ась, может мы и не правы, но на критику все обижаются. критику слышать никто не хочет.
другое дело - совет. а совет, чтобы он был услышан - должен быть дан другом. хотя бы хорошим знакомым.

да, не все конкурсы хороши. да, многие требуют цензуры. но видишь ли в чём тут дело.... если такой же конкурс выставит твой друг - ты тиста раз подумаешь, говорить ли ему о такой цензуре... и если решишься - будешь подбирать слова.
возможно в споре даже вспылишь, выберешь слова жёстче... может быть. но ты хотя бы будешь уверена в том, что общаешься с сильным человеком, что он такие слова выдержит.

что касается новичков - вы их не знаете. зато критику им посылаете, как манну небесную
"а у нас тут так - за одного битого двух небитых дают"...

бейте их, критикуйте.... но тогда, когда они попадают в закрытую часть форума.
пока они новички - дайте им сделать первые шаги... пусть неуверенные, пусть карявые.... 
в конце концов - если новичёк новичку сделает такое замечание - это будет битва на равных. 
а тут полубоги набросились - ГРЕШЕН!!!!!

да разрешите вы этим ципляткам опериться под крылом у Курочки - потом клюйте. 

дело не в критике и не в росте... дело в том, что семеро одного не бьют. вернее не должны.....
этот форум - это дом творчества. он открыт для всех. иначе бы администрация закрыла регистрацию.
он не наш, он не ваш, он не старичков, не новичков - он общий. так будьте же людьми - не бейте тех, кто по сути - гости.... пока гости.

----------


## Ясмин

*Порубовы*, Артем, в твоих словах столько драматизма. Как раз другу я скажу резче, чем человеку незнакомому. Мои друзья это подтвердят. Что касается критики... Еще пару месяцев назад я ломала копья, выступая против критиков. Но одно дело, когда критикуется все подряд и порой даже чересчур придирчиво. И совсем другое - откровенная чушь. Которую и писать-то стыдно. И очень странно, почему в 21 веке люди покупают себе новые телефоны, компьютеры, одежду современную, а вот программы продолжают наполнять нафталином, пошлятиной и ерундой. Но я скажу одно: время все расставит на места. И чем образованнее и развитее становится клиент, тем чаще будут ведущие с подобным контентом выть о кризисе, маленьких гонорарах, отсутствии заказов.

----------


## Mazaykina

Перед тем, как поставить точку в споре, хочу заметить- правы все. А теперь по-порядку.
Позиция с одной стороны, в защиту новичков:
1.Эта тема и раздел одни из НЕМНОГИХ, оставшихся открытыми для новичков и то, куда их отправляют учиться- для них ЗАКРЫТО (это в напоминание нашим старичкам). Да, лучше бы молодым сидеть у Курочки, там точно никто их не обидит. А если лабуду выставят- она нежно, по-матерински, пожурит.  Многие так и поступают. Сидят в инкубаторе и носа не кажут, боятся. Даже после того, как открылись все разделы. 
2. Понять, что прочесть ТОЛЬКО один раздел со всем написанным там материалом старичку трудно. Ну подумаешь, чего там, сел в понедельник и до субботы одну тему прочел.Не верите?  :Grin: 
 Не поленилась, подсчитала:* В разделе ведущих 1413 темы, в которых 339074 сообщений!!! Не хило, правда?*  Но не убедительно. 
Если каждое сообщение читать 20 сек. (это в среднем) *х20сек.= 6781480 сек.:60=113024,6667мин.:60=1883,744444часов:24=**78* *суток*. Вот теперь точно не хило!! Ни спать, ни есть, ни в туалет, ни на работу, про семью вообще молчу, 3 месяца сидеть и читать все, что создали наши форумчане за 3 года. И только тогда можно открывать рот. Правда, тогда уж точно не захочется. т.к. все, что можно сказать и рассказать- уже написано до них. И что теперь делать молодому бойцу без опыта, но с памперсными конкурсами или профессионалу, который не зная форума САМ дошел до многих интересных конкурсов, здесь выставляемых? Оставаться геологом, которых мы все не празднуем или решиться высказаться? Мало кто выбирает второе... увы... 
3. Отсюда- ответ на реплику Леши: новички молчат, потому что боятся говорить, старички уже всё сказали. Таких 80% Но есть другие 20%, которые вывели общение на форуме на новый этап. Ушла пустая болтовня, возможно это перешло в скайпы, не знаю. Знаю одно: я очень рада, что появились новые креативные личности со свежими идеями, интересными мыслями и им я даю возможность высказаться там, где их ТОЧНО услышат. К ним приходят те, кто думает также, кому интересны эти новые веяния и кто не смотря на свой авторитет  на форуме учится. Да-да... Пока мы учимся (несмотря на возраст) мы- держимся на профессиональном плаву и мы востребованы как профи.  И остались те старички, кто вырос сам и хочет, чтобы росли другие и именно поэтому теперь я перехожу на сторону авторитетов.  :Yes4: 
4. Лучше, чем сказал Ильич- трудно сказать: перерастут. 
Как-то незаметно форум ведущих стал своеобразной виртуальной школой не только молодого бойца, но и опытного профессионала, который не хочет оставаться в коконе своего сформированного годами  авторитета, а стремится быть на плаву, учится сам и помогает учить других. Одни отчеты чего стоят! Вот где реальное воплощение форумской виртуальной школы! Если просмотреть первые закрытые темы отчетов и сегодняшние- НЕБО И ЗЕМЛЯ! Это же как тетрадки с выполненным домашним заданием школьников, как сочинения на тему праздник. С каждой новой темой- отчеты как будто переходят в новый класс, на новую ступеньку мастерства. Выставил отчет- получи оценки (в виде спасибок или замечаний). А если в личку пошли просьбы- "Пришли мне этот конкурс",  значит ты уже не просто ученик, ты уже переходишь  в авторитеты.   
5. Надо ли помогать расти новичкам, направлять в нужное, профессиональное русло или дать самим барахтаться? НАДО!!! Не только помогать, направлять, но и критиковать, указывать на ошибки. КАК? А вот это дано не всем... Где найти ту золотую середину, чтоб не перегнуть палку, чтобы не убить у человека желание общаться и опустить его самооценку ниже плинтуса? Как найти такие слова критики, чтобы у пользователя не возникло убеждения, что его размазали по столу или вываляли в грязи? Не знаю, такому не учат в пед. институтах или на маркетинговых курсах. Ты или УЧИТЕЛЬ  или училка. *"И нельзя быть плохим учителем: можно быть им, а можно НЕТ!"* 

Я все-таки ратую за то, чтобы НЕОБХОДИМАЯ критика не перерастала в критиканство, а тот, кто делает замечание- ставил СЕБЯ на место новичка и представил, каково это.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Еще пару месяцев назад я ломала копья, выступая против критиков. Но одно дело, когда критикуется все подряд и порой даже чересчур придирчиво. И совсем другое - откровенная чушь. Которую и писать-то стыдно.


Ася, 100% согласна. Порой читаешь или смотришь видео и думаешь: они не не только  себя, они профессию гнобят!! Убивают желание клиентов вообще обращаться к ведущим. Проведи один конкурс типа того придурка- тамады, что Ильич видео выставлял- и сотня потенциальных клиентов сидящих в зале  и пол миллиона просмотревших видео на ютубе, никогда уже не пригласят НИКАКОГО ведущего. 
Поэтому и надо учить, направлять, а не говорить, что больше никогда не буду выступать.  :Derisive:  А новичкам  учиться СЛУШАТЬ И НЕ ОБИЖАТЬСЯ. Ведь грубо или корректно, но *замечания делаются не для того, чтобы опустить тебя, пишущего, а чтобы удержать статус профессии и твой в том числе.*

----------


## Лина М.

[quote="Ясмин;4326919"] Порубовы, Артем, в твоих словах столько драматизма. Как раз другу я скажу резче, чем человеку незнакомому. Мои друзья это подтвердят. Что касается критики... Еще пару месяцев назад я ломала копья, выступая против критиков. Но одно дело, когда критикуется все подряд и порой даже чересчур придирчиво. И совсем другое - откровенная чушь. Которую и писать-то стыдно. [B]И очень странно, почему в 21 веке люди покупают себе новые телефоны, компьютеры, одежду современную, а вот программы продолжают наполнять нафталином, пошлятиной и ерундой. Но я скажу одно: время все расставит на места. И чем образованнее и развитее становится клиент, тем чаще будут ведущие с подобным контентом выть о кризисе, маленьких гонорарах, отсутствии заказов.[quote]

Подписываюсь под каждым словом. Лучше сказать просто не смогу.

----------


## Dju

> этот форум - это дом творчества.


Вот именно!...а мы о норках и хорьках, да о скороговорочках со шквалом матов. Наивысший пилотаж культурной творческой мысли :Derisive: .
И сколько бы критики всего этого не было, в ответ мы вновь читаем 



> Такое впечатление что все работают с "ботаниками".


Нет, Ольга, далеко не с ботаниками и самим до ботаников далеко. И многие из нас пошалить любят в своих компаниях, и крепкое словцо пропустят, и пошленький анекдотец завернут...  Но в том то и дело, что одно дело в своей компании. там ты знаешь каждого, его способности оценить и понять шутку, его восприятие и форма общения. Например, в моей компании есть пара очень трогательная и ранимая, утонченный мирок. Они кукольники. Нам с ними интересно. Но, если они с нами мы старательно фильтруем речь. Потому что от мата у них голова уходит в плечи  :Taunt:  а при пошлости глазенки округляются. Мы можем посмеяться над всем этим, и знаем, что они нас простят и улыбнутся, но из уважения стараемся не допускать подобных шуток.  А тем более в компании совершенно посторонних людей (они даже друг другу часто посторонние, а не то, чтобы нам).  Просто нужно уметь выбирать золотую середину. 
Все чаще приходит клиент и говорит о том, что были на банкете, где ведущий позволял себе вещи, подобные обсуждаемым. Говорят, что вроде и деваться некуда - улыбались, но покоробило, осадок остался. И тут же вопрос или просьба о том, чтобы подобные вещи не допускались...Не хотят больше подобное видеть! Не желают, чтобы подобным испытаниям подвергали их гостей. 

Кто считает мой пост критиканством, дай Бог не столкнуться с критиканством заказчиков и их гостей. Вот когда в реальности по косточкам раскатают, гораздо больнее, и выйти из этого без депресняка практически невозможно.  А форум что - закрыл, да забыл!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> А тем более в компании совершенно посторонних людей (они даже друг другу часто посторонние, а не то, чтобы нам).


 А если ещё и учесть, что в этих самых навороченных телефонах крутые фотоаппараты и камеры, и любой шутник лихо выставит всё в интернет, то отмыться будет очень трудно и ведущему, и гостю, и заказчику. И вред ли будет смешно. Так зачем же сознательно ставить людей в такое положение. Я однажды обожглась на свадьбе, по своему незнанию конкурса Кукушки, где гости в один голос его требовали. Думаю, раз  конкурс известный и популярнй  -  пусть проводят. Никогда в жизни не забуду глаза той свидетельницы, которая изображала это самое дупло. Мне до сих пор стыдно за то, что я допустила такое. А ведь пьяным мужикам было весело, и ржали они от души. Поэтому, не все желания заказчика для нас закон. 
  А в темку про запретные конкурсы забегаю регулярно, чтоб быть в курсе.а ТО ВДРУГ ПРОДВИНУТЫЕ ГОСТИ НАЙДУТСЯ, А Я НЕ В ТЕМЕ. Потому то предупреждён, значит вооружён.

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Все что касается темы " конкурсы, которые проводить не следует"... Расскажу на примере собственной карьеры. Начинала я обычным культоргом в санатории, поэтому понятия  про конкурсы с перчинкой не имела, публика приходила абсолютно трезвая, и мероприятия были клубного, сценического уровня и даже если б я знала о подобном- формат этих развлечений абсолютно не подходил для лечебно-оздоровительного учреждения. Время шло, подрастали дети,  в лихие девяностые пришлось искать чем можно заработать чуток побольше, и это был детский праздник... следующей ступенью был праздник взрослый, и тут как-то не задалось. Для многих клиентов я была раскрученным клоуном, они меня воспринимали как персонаж  из детского утренника. Плюс ко всему в мои 27 лет мне даже алкоголь не продавали, уж очень юной я смотрелась. Поэтому брать меня на свадьбы и юбилеи люди не спешили. Нет, я вела, конечно, но не так часто как хотелось, примерно раз в месяц что-то выстреливало. А за спиной шелестело" Да, она же детьми занимается, взрослая вечеринка, это совсем другое" Но однажды одна очень маститая ведущая в нашем городе ( а в ее тогдашнем репертуаре было все-кукушки, слоники ( только у нее уточки были), лебеди без штанов, скороговорки, так яро сейчас обсуждаемые, а еще был злодейский конкурс с заваркой прикрепленной к поясу свидетеля, которую отжимаясь от пола надо было заварить в стакане кипятка) предложила мне провести ВСЕ ее сезонные свадьбы ( у нее заболела мама и нужно было срочно уехать), только чтобы я  вела в ее стиле. Я согласилась, столько денег я не зарабатывала никогда. Что-то я тогда так и не смогла воплотить в жизнь, что-то переделала под себя, но многое вела по ее наметкам. Вот тогда я и заработала себе клиентов.Восемь лет назад все это было на пике популярности, модно, публика ела все полными ложками, щедро давала чаевые. Но вскоре я стала замечать, что мое видение праздника стало приносить мне примерно такие же доходы. Постепенно, накушавшись "клубнички"народ стал требовать красоты, романтики, веселья без перебора, перченые конкурсы стали уходить на закрытые вечеринки, в клубы, а семейные праздники стали светлее и чище.Были времена когда городские и станичные праздники я вела совершенно в разном ключе, потому что кубанская станица с ее вторым днем, эротическими перодевалками, дурацким катаниями родителей ( простите меня те, кто считает эту традицию чистейшей прелести чистейшим образцом) просто душила меня "веселыми" в их понимании конкурсами.Сейчас понимаю свою неправоту, но наверное тогда я бы отстаивала мнение тех, кто за любой кипиш И вот последние года три-четыре пришла совсем иная мода, даже в самой отдаленной станице хотят   НЕ ТАК ( как было, как у всех, надоели гаремы, кан-каны). К чему я все это написала, да еще так длинно и пространно? Та самая ведущая( кстати, чудесный человек, мы с ней хорошие приятельницы по прежнему ведет свадьбы так, как нравится ей, но клиентов у нее стало поменьше, гонорары пониже ( хотя в сезон она неплохо востребована), я веду и получаю за свои празднике среднюю цену в своем регионе ( наши зубры берут в разы больше, но я пока боюсь больше это чисто мои тараканы, не берите ни в коем случае  с меня пример). В общем , друзья, и публика наша изменилась тоже, и мы меняемся, поэтому поддерживаю предыдущих ораторов- надо искать интересные штучки, яркие моменты, не переходя за грань. Потому , что, как правильно сказала Джулия, клиенты приходят и очень часто звучат подобные нотки



> Говорят, что вроде и деваться некуда - улыбались, но покоробило, осадок остался. И тут же вопрос или просьба о том, чтобы подобные вещи не допускались...Не хотят больше подобное видеть! Не желают, чтобы подобным испытаниям подвергали их гостей.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Мне до сих пор стыдно за то, что я допустила такое


Товарищи, ведь действительно, критика должна быть!!! А иначе гне быть самосовершенствованию. Да она не приятна, да обидна!! но откровенно сказать. если эта самая критика будет сказана в тоне уси-пуси- иногда на нее сразу не отреагируешь, а вот как только грубовато покритиковали-сразу буря эмоций!  

Я работаю в маленькой провинции, вы не представляете что у нас нравится заказчикам, и я, будучи начинающей ведущей., этот бред проводила, Ведь мне он САМОЙ НРАВИЛСЯ, менталитет может у нас такой..... А сейчас вспоминаю и стыдно!!! Поэтому Спасибо нашим критикам, и именно за то, что в жесткой форме критиковали!!!!!! иначе я себя знаю-результата не было бы!!!Я за критику, в жесткой форме... Конечно без перехода нра личности и открытую грубость!. И не важно -новичек не новичок!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем доброго времени суток!Принимайте новичка! :Smile3: Коротко о себе:меня зовут Николай.Я музыкант и сценарист.В профессии 18 лет.В настоящее время работаю с Натальей Стадник.Вместе с моей Наташенькой мы являемся владельцами творческой студии праздника "Ника Плюс".Конкурсную программу пишем совместно.Я считаю это огромным плюсом,т.к. написание и непосредственное проведение программы выглядит целостно.Некоторые форумчане знакомы с нашими работами,которые выкладывала Наташа.Решил зарегистрироваться на форуме,поскольку слышал массу позитивных отзывов о людях,которые здесь общаются.Надеюсь на взаимное сотрудничество!Фух,кажется представился... :Grin: Предлагаю Вашему вниманию конкурс,который мы еще не выкладывали на форуме.Называется "Прошлая жизнь".Смысл конкурса заключается в том,что ведущий угадывает,кто кем был в прошлой жизни.Возможны несколько вариантов образа ведущего:если это ведущая,тогда можно выйти в образе цыганки.Если это ведущий,тогда можно выйти в образе звездочета.Возможны еще варианты... :Derisive: Задействовать гостей можно тоже в двух вариантах:провести конкурс в виде традиционной шляпы с вариациями,либо вызывать каждого гостя на сцену(в зал).Мы гостей вызываем.Плюс этого действия в том,что человеку уделяется больше внимания и сам конкурс перестает быть вариантом традиционной шляпы.Итак,ведущий говорит,что может отгадать,кем данный гость был в прошлой жизни.Человек выходит в зал.Под каждого гостя включается определенная шуточная музыкальная нарезка,рассказывающая о его прошлой жизни.Нарезки рассчитаны на мужчин,женщин и группы гостей.Замечательно,если ведущий знаком с гостями и хотя бы приблизительно знает что-то о данном госте или группе.Тогда возможно 100% попадание.Если нет-подрезки подбираются по половому или групповому принципу.Еще огромный плюс в том,что по ситуации можно менять местами нарезки под каждого гостя,или вообще что-то убрать.В последовательности нарезок предусмотрена очередность гостей.В конце приглашаем виновника или виновников торжества и ставим последние (лучшие,на наш взгляд) нарезки.Данный конкурс мы неоднократно проводили на мероприятиях разного уровня и формата.Всегда идет на ура!Скидываю ссылку на мейл ру и зеркало на яндекс народ.Надеюсь,этот конкурс многим понравится и украсит конкурсную программу! :Victory: 
http://files.mail.ru/U7TAP2
http://narod.ru/disk/42650695001.c97...D1%8C.rar.html

----------


## Окрыленная

Николай, очень приятно видеть тебя здесь, а еще приятнее, что вы с Наташей работает в унисон. Я ее знаю, как ТАКОГО креативного, МАСШТАБНОГО человека!!! БЕСКОРЫСТНОГО, дающего!!!
И хочу предложить вам открыть темку - РАБОТА в унисон. Музыкант и ведущая.
Это песня!!! Я знаю много ваших фишек!!! Они уникальны!!! Вам несказанно повезло, что вы есть друг у друга!!!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> РАБОТА в унисон. Музыкант и ведущая.


Тема нужная.... Ириска права.....

----------


## Толичек

Здравствуйте коллеги! Хочу предложить небольшую викторину. Может и не новая, но кому нибудь пригодится.

Викторина о мужчинах
1.	Пассия Гамлета (Офелия)
2. Влюблённый Монтекки. (Ромео)
3. Кулинарный символ холостяцкой жизни. (яичница и пельмени)
4. Французский сударь. (Мсье)
5. Он чуть не увёл жену у Шурика. (Якин)
6. Кто стал отцом, обстрогав полено? (Папа Карло)
7. И орденоносец, и ухажёр. (Кавалер)
8. Консультант Отелло. (Яго)
9. Национальность Отелло. (Мавр)
10. Товарищ по работе. (Коллега)
11. Они украшают мужчину. (Шрамы)
12. Пудра для кочегара. (Кокс)
13. Дон Жуан по-русски.(Бабник)
14. Мужик легкого поведения. (Жиголо)
15. Титул Монте-Кристо.(Граф)
16. Юлий Цезаpь носил лавpовый венок, чтобы скpыть начинающyюся..( Лысинy)
17. ВИП-Терем (Хоромы)
18. Рабочее место царя (Трон)
19. Монарх временного назначения (Регент)
20. У мужчин она скупая (Слеза)

----------


## Толичек

Вот еще одна. 

Викторина о женщинах
1.	Жена лорда. (Леди) 
2. Леди из карточной колоды (Дама)
3. Единственная дама в круге зодиака. (Дева)
4. Что женщины предпочитают хранить коллективно? (Секрет) 
5. Что у девицы тупится от смущения? (Взгляд)
6. Имя "доброй подружки бедной юности" одного из поэтов. (Арина Родионовна)
7. Фамилия Татьяны, которая так и не стала Онегиной. (Ларина)
8. Богиня цветов. (Флора)
9. Кто отвечает за то, чтобы у рыжего папы были рыжие дети? (Хромосомы)
10. У жителей средней Азии выкуп за невесту. (Калым)
11. Как называют майора Каменскую её близкие друзья? (Ася)
12. Предмет неустанных забот кавалера. (Дама)
13. Английская девушка. (Мисс)
14. Фрау по-французски. (Мадам)
15. Операция, которую любят производить с деньгами женщины. (Трата)
16. Летающий роддом. (Аист)
17. Рекламная тётя. (Ася) 
18. Баба в 45 (Ягодка)
19. Она выходила на берег. (Катюша)
20. Японская специалистка по завариванию чая и не только. (Гейша)
21. Бойфренд Анки-пулемётчицы.(Петька)
22. Башмаки Золушки. (Сабо)
23. Хозяйка весёлых гусей. (Бабуся)
24. Девичья краса. (Коса)
25. Она спасёт мир. (Красота)
26. Место обитания благородных девиц. (Институт)
27. Эта женщина придумала праздник 8 марта. (К.Цеткин)
28. Это женское имя - символ Франции.(Марианна)
29. Фамилия Моны Лизы.(Дель Джоконда)
30. Первая женщина космонавт. (Валентина Терешкова)
31. Кто сыграл тётушку Чарли? (Александр.Калягин)
32. Это женское имя придумал Алексей Толстой.(Аэлита)
33. Американцы назвали её самой противной "первой леди" ХХ века. (Нэнси Рейган)
34. По опросам общественного мнения - самая уважаемая дама из ныне живущих.(Елизавета II - королева Великобритании)
35. Что придумала Коко Шанель, когда однажды спалила волосы при завивке? (Короткую стрижку)
36. У Анны австрийской были очень красивые руки. Что нового она внесла в европейскую моду?(платье с короткими рукавами)
37. Какой напиток французская актриса Марина Влади называла "омерзительным пойлом"? (Портвейн)
38. Это слово в переводе с арабского означает "запретный". Им арабы называли помещение, вход в которое был ограничен. А в русском языке этим словом называют не только помещение, но и тех, кто там находится..(Гарем)
39. Три года она находилась под угрозой смертной казни, родила трёх детей и после этого была помилована. (Шахерезада)
40. Большинство женщин пользуется ею и съедают. Настоящие мужчины ей не пользуются, но тоже съедают - до 15 кг за жизнь. О чём речь?(Помада)
41. Любовь Полищук считала, что самое прекрасное в женщине - это .. (Улыбка)

----------

mamylia (20.02.2022)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> И хочу предложить вам открыть темку - РАБОТА в унисон.


Здравствуйте,Иришка! :Smile3: Спасибо за положительные отзывы о нашей работе!Я в свою очередь тоже наслышан о Вас.Согласен,что нам с Наташей очень повезло,что мы есть друг у друга не только в работе,но и по жизни! :Ok: О себе скажу,что я тоже человек бескорыстный и дающий.В этом мы с Наташей похожи. :Aga: Темка Работа в унисон перспективная.Думаю так:немного освоюсь на форуме,пройду испытательный период и мы к этой теме еще вернемся. :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Тема нужная.... Ириска права.....


Здравствуйте,Олеся! :Yes4: Тема не просто нужная,а необходимая!Я по опыту знаю,что многие ведущие просто мечтают работать в паре с музыкантом,с которым работаешь постоянно,пишешь совместные программы и просто находишься в состоянии взаимопонимания.Я уверен,что тема,к рассмотрению которой мы вернемся в ближайшее время,будет МЕГАПОПУЛЯРНОЙ! :Victory:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> многие ведущие просто мечтают работать в паре с музыкантом,с которым работаешь постоянно


Ох я прям могу похвастаться наверное. вот уж 9 лет работаю в паре с музыкантом. который по совместительству является моим папой... Стаж работы на торжествах которого уже около 30 лет!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> вот уж 9 лет работаю в паре с музыкантом. который по совместительству является моим папой...


Вот видите,как Вам повезло!Я думаю,что работать с папой,у которого стаж работы 30 лет-одно удовольствие!Успехов Вам и Вашему папе! :Ok:

----------


## Порубовы

мы работали с дижеем 5 лет. за это время провели ему свадьбу, почти породнились...
стали приглашаемы на семейные праздники друг к другу...

но вот работа с каждым годом становилась всё хуже и хуже. и после одной провальной свадьбы - просто сказали прощай.
теперь работаем аж с 4 разными диджеями - кто свободен. и не нарадуемся - всё отлично))))) тьфу, тьфу, тьфу...

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Выставляем на форум еще один конкурс.Называется "Устами младенца".Идея взята из одноименной телепередачи,которая была очень популярна в недавнем прошлом.Напомню,что ее смысл заключался в том,что нужно было угадать слово,о котором говорили дети.Некоторую сложность в подготовке номера составил тот факт,что нужно было найти передачи с хорошим качеством звука,пересмотреть их,выбрать самые смешные моменты и обработать детские голоса.Мне кажется,что эти усилия того стоили и номер получился вполне приличный! :Derisive:  Итак,номер делится на 4 блока по 3 нарезки в каждом.Объяснения загаданного слова подбираются по принципу увеличения узнаваемости загаданного слова от первой нарезки до последней в каждом блоке.Универсальность данного номера заключается в том,что его можно проводить на различных мероприятиях.Например,на свадьбе,детском празднике,или на любой вечеринке.Если номер проводится на свадьбе,то в качестве подводки можно использовать мысль о том,что у молодых скоро будут дети и им просто необходимо понимать язык детей.Если номер проводится на детском празднике,то с его помощью можно развлечь родителей,не уходя от детской темы.На свадьбе закончить номер можно так:после 4 блока,в котором говорится о вине,ведущий может подхватить тему и перевести в тост:"Так выпьем же за..."На детском празднике 4 блок можно из этических соображений убрать и закончить 3 блоком,в котором говорится о чемпионе и пожелать детям расти большими,здоровыми и стать чемпионами.Рекомендую ведущему выписать для себя все основные мысли и слова,которые говорят дети и после каждой нарезки еще раз вкратце повторить публике,о чем шла речь для того,чтобы перевести милый детский лепет на понятный для взрослых язык.Этот номер мы проводили всего 1 раз.Так что,он совершенно новый.Надеюсь,этот конкурс пополнит копилку форумчан! :Ok: 
http://files.mail.ru/WITO9B
http://narod.ru/disk/42731742001.6a5...D0%B0.rar.html

----------

Ольгия (28.01.2020)

----------


## Саша Буч

По-поводу вышерасположенной "перепалки" между профи...Был у меня когда-то наСальникА, который иногда говорил - "Я не знаю, как правильно, но вы делаете не правильно." Так вот - ПРЕЖДЕ ЧЕМ ОБ......ТЬ ДРУГОГО ПРОФИ, НЕКОТОРЫМ ПРОФИ МОЖЕТ ЗАДУМАТЬСЯ И ПРЕДЛОЖИТЬ АЛЬТЕРНАТИВУ КАКОМ-ТО КОНКУРСУ ! И ещё - описываемый конкурс не всегда проводится человеком, который об этом конкурсе написал. Парубовым +456732178956 !

----------


## Гумочка

> Выставляем на форум еще один конкурс.Называется "Устами младенца".


Николай, спасибо огромное!!! Колоссальный труд создавать такие игровые моменты!!! Буду использовать и на выпускной из начальной школы, и на свадьбах, и на корпоративах. Удачи!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, спасибо огромное!!! Колоссальный труд создавать такие игровые моменты!!! Буду использовать и на выпускной из начальной школы, и на свадьбах, и на корпоративах. Удачи!!!


Спасибо на добром слове!Удачи Вам! :Grin:

----------


## Mida

> Выставляем на форум еще один конкурс.Называется "Устами младенца"


Николай, действительно, идея просто супер))) А вот если использовать проектор ещё и картинка будет, просто как приятный момент-подарок, только загаданные детьми слова должны быть свадебные .... например жених, невеста, гости, вино и т д ... или юбилейные .....  или школьные. Уверена, такой подарок всех заставит улыбнуться!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, действительно, идея просто супер))) А вот если использовать проектор ещё и картинка будет, просто как приятный момент-подарок, только загаданные детьми слова должны быть свадебные .... например жених, невеста, гости, вино и т д ... или юбилейные .....  или школьные. Уверена, такой подарок всех заставит улыбнуться!


Возможно,кто-то возьмет на себя труд и сделает свадебную подборку.Это только приветствуется! :Yes4: А насчет картинки-этого сделать не получится.Если Вы помните саму передачу,то там на каждом видеосюжете написано загаданное слово. :Grin:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> А вот если использовать проектор ещё и картинка будет, просто как приятный момент-подарок, только загаданные детьми слова должны быть свадебные .... например жених, невеста, гости, вино и т д ... или юбилейные .....  или школьные. Уверена, такой подарок всех заставит улыбнуться!


   Конечно, конкурс с видео гораздо зрелищнее, чем просто с аудио, но при подготовке профессиональной программы «Устами младенца» проводится серьёзный кастинг детей умеющих не просто объяснить слово либо понятие, но и делают это смешно, ярко. То есть подготовительная часть может быть достаточно затратная и в отношении времени, и в отношении средств. Второй момент : не во всех кафе или ресторанах возможно применить видеовариант, поэтому на сегодняшний момент аудиоконкурс является для нас самым приемлемым, хотя видеоконкурсы тоже очень любим. Именно этот (в наших кустарных условиях)приготовить почти нереально

----------


## Порубовы

ой, как ваши подписи радуют ))))
имхо - детей специально уводят в разговоре от простого объяснения.  видео конечно же было бы интересней .

----------


## Ладушка Холи

*Николай Бугаков*,


 Коля !!!" Устами младенца "- это то о чем я мечтала всю жизнь :Blush2:  ....Такая полезная фишка !!!  :Ok:  :Tender:  СПАСИБО !!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> *Николай Бугаков*,
> 
> 
>  Коля !!!" Устами младенца "- это то о чем я мечтала всю жизнь ....Такая полезная фишка !!!  СПАСИБО !!!!


Спасибо,Людочка! :Grin: Для тебя ничего не жалко,дорогой наш уважаемый человек! :Ok:

----------


## Светлана 911

> Выставляем на форум еще один конкурс.Называется "Устами младенца"


Я с огромным удовольствием смотрела эту программу по ТВ, даже не представляла, что можно использовать эту тему в нашей работе, спасибо , Николай!

А вот по предыдущему конкурсу...не рискую я слишком беспокоить гостей , нарезки использую и в презентациях, и в хочухах,и в мыслях... но в "шляпном режиме", сидя за столом.

----------


## Светлана 911

> не рискую я слишком беспокоить гостей


а после таких слов   http://www.mvestnik.ru/shwpgn.asp?pid=201107082687, еще больше задумываешься...

----------


## Порубовы

может мы и ошибаемся, но устами младенца кажется Пётр Пигмалион у себя выставлял. не помним, аудио или видео.

----------


## Толичек

Может быть не совсем новое но все равно делюсь.Бой без правил!
Вызываю 2-х мужчин и 2-х женщин. Мужчинам даю по паре боксерских перчаток, женщинам с табличками 1 раунд(2раунд). Объясняю, что они на ринге для боев без правил. Женщины их секунданты, должны размять своих боксеров. Женщины разминают руки участникам. Затем даю по 1 конфете желательно карамель. Кто быстрее развернет в перчатках конфету. 2 раунд выдаю по 2 е конфеты. Участников можно менять(женщины боксеры, мужчины секунданты.)

----------


## Саша Буч

> а после таких слов   http://www.mvestnik.ru/shwpgn.asp?pid=201107082687, еще больше задумываешься...


Светлана, Вы почитайте комментарии русских людей к этой статье. Действительно, к тем же испанцам можно предъявить кучу претензий. Уродов везде полно, в любой сфере деятельности. Этот человек побывал на двух свадьбах и вынос своё "фу", пытаясь при этом съесть ВСЁ со свадебного стола. ИМХО.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> можно использовать эту тему в нашей работе, спасибо , Николай!
> 
>  но в "шляпном режиме", сидя за столом.


Светлана,спасибо за хорошие отзывы! :Grin: На написание конкурса "Устами младенца" нас натолкнул,как это часто бывает,один из наших постоянных клиентов,который так же,как и вы,любит эту передачу! :Ok: А по поводу "шляпного" режима "Прошлой жизни" и других подобных конкурсов-это тоже вариант.Что касается нашей работы,то мы предпочитаем все-таки "беспокоить" гостей.Хотя бы для того,чтобы немного размялись! :Derisive: И хочется потихоньку отойти от формата шляпы,т.к. "шляпных" конкурсов у нас,как и у других форумчан,хватает. :Grin:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> БЕСКОРЫСТНОГО, дающего!!!



 Вот такой он человек ....Коля любит  дарить людям прежде всего позитив ... :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Спасибо,Людочка! :Ok: Срабатывает принцип:"С кем поведешься..."Вот повелся с тобой и набрался позитива! :Yahoo:

----------


## Светлана 911

> Светлана, Вы почитайте комментарии русских людей к этой статье.


Спасибо, Саша, я читала, может не все. Согласна с Вами целиком и полностью!

----------


## Светлана 911

> с табличками 1 раунд(2раунд)


Есть еще и 3 раунд - открыть бутылочку и угостить всех гостей, кто первый разольет...И начинался когда то этот конкурс (на моей памяти) приходом двух симпатичных китайцев, которые приносили в своих мешочках перчатки и красочные спортивные трусишки - таким образом получался целый блок, потому, как девушки, оповещавшие о начале раунда устраивали целое Дэфиле..., соревнуясь друг с другом.

----------


## Симонайть

*Толичек*, 
Я обычно их прошу не разворачивать а собирать конфеты. Мне кажется, что так зрелищнее. А второй раунд - одевают колготки. Только у меня боксёры ещё с повязками и в шортах.

----------


## Толичек

Когда работаешь с одним и тем-же музыкантом или диджеем это здорово. Со своим я работаю год. Взаимопонимание полнейшее.

Спасибо. Надо попробовать.

----------


## орбит

> А второй раунд - одевают колготки.


Люди!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Человеки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! надевают колготки, одевают человека.... да запомните же надевают НА, одевают кого то! вы же несёте КУЛЬТУРУ в массы!

----------


## тапочка74

Привет всем друзья. Я тоже делала конкурс с перчатками, но на день рождение девушки. Там тоже было 3 раунда. 1 РАУНД развернуть чупа- чупс  и угостить виновницу торжества, 2 раунд завязать красиво ей бант, 3 раунд сыграть ей мелодию на любом музыкальном инструменте ( у меня были ложки деревянные, детская гитара) Веселились все как дети и просили еще раунды.

----------


## yurgesovna

> Привет всем друзья. Я тоже делала конкурс с перчатками, но на день рождение девушки. Там тоже было 3 раунда. 1 РАУНД развернуть чупа- чупс  и угостить виновницу торжества, 2 раунд завязать красиво ей бант, 3 раунд сыграть ей мелодию на любом музыкальном инструменте ( у меня были ложки деревянные, детская гитара) Веселились все как дети и просили еще раунды.


 а ещё можно развернуть плитку шоколада и выгрызть силуэт именинницы( хи-хи)

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> мне нравиттся очень прикольный конкурс- "Хорьки и Норки"-


И после таких конкурсов вас еще называют ТАМАДОЙ??????

----------


## Катюньчик

Хочу предложить игру с табличками такого варианта. Могут участвовать как женщины, так и мужчины.
Таблички - порванный чулок, рваные носки, задравшаяся юбка, сломанный каблук. Если тесная компания - засос на шее, синяк под глазом, незастегнутый гульфик (на брюках).
Вопросы :
часто ли вы бываете в таком виде?
с кем вы отмучаетесь в таком виде?
 что с вами произошло, что вы оказались в таком виде?
куда можно идти в таком виде?
как часто вы выглядите так?
что вы можете сказать о своем внешнем виде?
что вы делаете в таком виде?

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> И после таких конкурсов вас еще называют ТАМАДОЙ??????


Грубовато но я согласна!!!

----------


## Катюньчик

> с кем вы отмучаетесь в таком виде?



Прошу прощения. Орфографическая ошибка поменяла смысл.  Вместо слова "отмучаетесь" надо читать "встречаетесь".

----------


## solist64

> Прошу прощения. Орфографическая ошибка поменяла смысл. Вместо слова "отмучаетесь" надо читать "встречаетесь".


 :061:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Вот еще одним конкурсом  хочу поделиться.


 вы же уже выставляли "это"  в теме безреквизитных конкурсов....

----------


## Ильич

> вот к примеру, фото с песчаной тамадеи с весёлым черпачком и крышкой от кастрюльки - было ж? али наш личный глюк? ведь кто-то даже старался, делал гиф-анимашку, дабы весь драйв передать )))))) али только избранным в такое играть можно? заказчик не достоин таких конкурсов, даже если очень хочет?


Было! На тамадее, среди своих и показала это Вера и проводил и мы это дважды В Москве на семинаре Тамада плюс когда показывали "Украинский Другый день" и на другый день на одной из свадеб. Считаю это уместным в этом контексте. Но не считаю это уместным в ином месте и никак не как конкурс на первый день.
Я  признаюсь с вашей работой познакомился еще в 2008 г. Да бойко... но вы в дискуссиях выступаете за  перец  на свадьбах...( опять же с моей точки зрения) 
Я считаю что пусть расцветают все цветы. Вы видите это так, мне это не нравится... но это ж мое ИМХО. У вас есть своя клиентура которой это по душе . Вот и славно! Трудитесь, у вас это хорошо получается.

----------


## Ильич

> незастегнутый гульфик (на брюках).


Круто....
У  нас бы побили... а в Удмурдтии смеются.
Вывод:
Кате есть куда рости :Grin:

----------


## Ильич

> И после таких конкурсов вас еще называют ТАМАДОЙ??????


Да ладно.. чё ты?
Дети корью болеют, а молодые ведущие всем этим... 
Меня эта инфекция минула.....
Помню дружку переносили разными способами.. прищепки снимали, заначки искали и за коленки щупали.. И все... переболел

----------


## Ильич

> а после таких слов http://www.mvestnik.ru/shwpgn.asp?pid=201107082687, еще больше задумываешься...






> Сообщение от Светлана 911  
> а после таких слов http://www.mvestnik.ru/shwpgn.asp?pid=201107082687, еще больше задумываешься...
> Светлана, Вы почитайте комментарии русских людей к этой статье. Действительно, к тем же испанцам можно предъявить кучу претензий. Уродов везде полно, в любой сфере деятельности. Этот человек побывал на двух свадьбах и вынос своё "фу", пытаясь при этом съесть ВСЁ со свадебного стола. ИМХО.



Здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135368
уже предали анафеме автора статьи.

----------


## Катюньчик

> Круто....
> У нас бы побили... а в Удмурдтии смеются.
> Вывод:
> Кате есть куда рости


 Я даже покраснела. Не обидно и критика принимается. Такие замечания учат "что такое хорошо, что такое плохо".

----------


## Светлана 911

> Здесь
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135368
> уже предали анафеме автора статьи.


Да,я уже ознакомилась, спасибо.

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!!!! Знаю, что не новое но решил как то провести на нескольких юбилеях и был удивлен тем, что все гости балдели и реши поделиться. Заранее отдал текст заказчикам обговорил все нюансы, а они потом выдали. Текст прилагаю.

Уважаемые гости! Дорогой юбиляр! Сейчас встречайте дружными аплодисментами гостей из дальнего зарубежья. К нам прибыли итальянцы.
(Входят переодетые «гости» — итальянка и переводчик. У каждого свой текст. Итальянка зачитывает одно предложение, переводчик сразу же «проводит» его )
Итальянка:
Бриллианте цветуто, зима напахнуто, юбиляра.
Переводчик:
Дорогой юбиляр!
Итальянка:
А сите нахаляво, пьяно дормоедо туто.
Переводчик:
Уважаемые гости!
Итальянка:
с фигато скорече отсюдо.
Переводчик:
Приветствуем всех, кто находится здесь.
Итальянка:
Каторжито работяго доллар не хрена неполучато.
Переводчик:
Представителей рабочего класса и коммерчес¬ких структур.
Итальянка:
Учито, читато, считантато, бумагомаранто и музыканто, а после выгонято.
Переводчик:
Работников образования и культуры.
Итальянка: Бандите, стрелято, ловито, сажато.
Переводчик:
Работников полиции, охранных ведомств и силовых структур.
Итальянка:
Их прочие синьоры лодыренто.
Переводчик:
И прочих других работников
 Итальянка:
Прихлебато на чем попало.
Переводчик:
Я прилетел специальным рейсом.
 Итальянка:
 Италю упрямо светите в глазато.
Переводчик:
Из солнечной Италии.
Итальянка:
Поздравлято юбиляра.
Переводчик:
Поздравить юбиляра.
Итальянка:
Тащито почерто болтато от итальяно ин чеханто разно бредо.
Переводчик:
Я привез привет и поздравление от итальянс¬ких и чешских друзей.
Итальянка:
Эн всяко ненужно борохлянто.
Переводчик:	
И небольшие скромные подарки.
Итальянка:
Сперванто выручение итальяно живого рас¬тимо, жиронакопленто, екрекетиро.
Переводчик:
Прежде всего нашу соломку «Спагетти».
Итальянка:
Дюже смачно кладите, соусенто, внаградо. Переводчик:
К соломке для цвета соус из Америки.
Итальянка:
Вонято за милю, башка чиполлина от мафио¬зи структуре.
Переводчик:
Для запаха специально от сицилийской ма¬фии — лук репчатый
Итальянка:
Разлито, что слито и недолито
Переводчик:
Знаменитый ликер «Амаретто».
Итальянка:
Померенто пожеланто прощато.
Переводчик:
В заключение хочу пожелать.
Итальянка:
Спина не боленто, нос не чиханто, зубатки кусанто, ногами шаганто.

Переводчик:
Здоровья
Итальянка:
В саду копанто, в доме прибирайте, сумки тасканто, везде успеванто.
Переводчик:
Молодости, долгих лет жизни.
Итальянка:
Не матюкате, любите всегданто,
Переводчик:
друзей ува¬жайте.
Итальянка:
Всегда наливанто за юбиляра!
Переводчик:
Давайте выпьем за юбиляра! (Тост. Итальянцы уходят.) Фото прилагаю.[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1626459m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! На свадьбах использую вот такую штуку. Оформляю его соответствующим образом. Обыгрываю по разному.

Вот тебе, жена, совет: чтобы вместе жить сто лет,
Научись готовить вкусно, чтоб ему не стало грустно,
Принесет тебе зарплату – не ругай его за траты,
Не будь как ржавая пила, а будь добра с ним и мила,
Заставляй его по чаще мыть посуду и полы,
То-то станет работящим! И всегда его хвали.
Стараясь быть всегда ему опорой,
Ты станешь самою любимою женой,
И пусть же зависть, лихо, ссоры и раздоры
Ваш домой всегда обходят стороной!
Горько!

В согласии должны вы жить, друг другом                  крепко    дорожить. 
Смотри, жених, жену люби, и о других не     говори. 
Дорожи своей женой, и пусть она с тобою, 
Словно за каменной стеной, живет, не зная горя. 
Не забывай, что помогать обязан ты супруге, 
Чинить, стирать и убирать
Детей растить и не ругать,
Свой строить дом, оберегать
Семью – твой долг. Твоя заслуга.
Ты свою красавицу-невесту
Только поцелуями буди,
И скажу вам стопроцентно честно:
Проживете в мире и любви!

----------


## Mazaykina

> К нам прибыли итальянцы.


Анатолий, можно один совет? Вот вы сейчас набрали положенные сообщения и у вас открылся вход в заветные разделы и темы. НЕ ПРЕКРАЩАЙТЕ общаться!!! То, что вы начнете читать не изменит вашего внутреннего мышления, не подвигнет к росту профессионализма. ТОЛЬКО диалог, общение поможет Вам выйти за рамки этих бородатых конкурсов.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Анатолий, можно один совет? Вот вы сейчас набрали положенные сообщения и у вас открылся вход в заветные разделы и темы. НЕ ПРЕКРАЩАЙТЕ общаться!!! То, что вы начнете читать не изменит вашего внутреннего мышления, не подвигнет к росту профессионализма. ТОЛЬКО диалог, общение поможет Вам выйти за рамки этих бородатых конкурсов.


да и самые "вкусные" темы откроются только после ДИАЛОГА,о котором говорит Марина!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> вот к примеру, фото с песчаной тамадеи с весёлым черпачком и крышкой от кастрюльки - было ж?


 А вам бы видео с Петропавловской тамадеи показать, когда автобусы остановились на трассе и гурьба орущих, смеющихся ведущих начала прямо на дороге показывать конкурсы, которые только В БАН. Для этого и остановились. Хохотали все. Но ведь все и понимали, что это была шутка и ещё раз напоминание, НЕ ДЛЯ СВАДЕБ.

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Предлагаю, может в качестве бреда, потому как в технике не очень, рядышком со значком спасибо поставить значок с перевернутым вниз пальцем, который бы означал отрицание, этакое "фу", и тот, кто получал бы этих фукалок много, понимал, что в рядах этих отрицающих его конкурсы или идеи людей, могут быть и его потенциальные клиенты. Для человека думающего, это был бы наглядный пример, что он идет не по тому пути, а тем кто уверен в своей правоте не помогут и сотни длинных гневных  постов от тех, кто уже  в профессии дока

----------


## Anelka

> (Входят переодетые «гости» — итальянка и переводчик. У каждого свой текст. Итальянка зачитывает одно предложение, переводчик сразу же «проводит» его )


Когда у меня повторяются клиенты,то я тоже этот выход делаю. Людям тоже нравится. :Victory:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> рядышком со значком спасибо поставить значок с перевернутым вниз пальцем, который бы означал отрицание, этакое "фу"


 Я давно об этом думала.... И чтоб большое количество этих "ФУ" закрывало доступ в заветные разделы форума.

----------


## Толичек

За совет спасибо. Уходить я никуда не собираюсь. Мне очень интересно. Бывает не всегда получается по долгу посидеть пообщаться.

----------


## Толичек

Очень понравилось!!! :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Инна Шульга

Привет всем я новичок...хочу предложить  конкурс...может уже и был здесь описан, может уже и устарел ,нашла в интернете... ,2 горшка у меня такие железные как раньше в саду были... 2 штанишки панталончики,2 косынки...набираем 2 команды..в горшки  ставим на стул ,насыпаем конфеты желательно мармеладки..каждый участник по команде,одевает на себя штанишки,платочек,бежит к горшочку,открывает крышку,берёт конфетку, снимает штаники ,садится на горшок, съедает конфетку сидя на горшке,фантик в горшок, крышку закрыть, штаны одеть,и бежать предавать эстафету...и так каждый учасник.выигрывает чья команда быстрее....мы ещё считали фантики,которые должны были остаться в горшке...проводила несколько раз все были в восторге!!!!

----------


## Инна Шульга

а ещё на юбилей делаю... :Ok:  Султан и его гарем дарят памятную грамоту,медаль и т.д.на это поздрваление можно собрать тех гостей кто дарит в качестве подарка деньги...вот они и дарят ему "Банк" друзей и родственников с р/с дата рождения юбиляра..Привила использования:беречь,приумножать...затем остальные конвертики с подарками юбилярша весь вечер продолжает собирать  в банк..

----------


## Kiska2009

> Привет всем я новичок...хочу предложить  конкурс...может уже и был здесь описан, может уже и устарел ,нашла в интернете... ,2 горшка у меня такие железные как раньше в саду были... 2 штанишки панталончики,2 косынки...набираем 2 команды..в горшки  ставим на стул ,насыпаем конфеты желательно мармеладки..каждый участник по команде,одевает на себя штанишки,платочек,бежит к горшочку,открывает крышку,берёт конфетку, снимает штаники ,садится на горшок, съедает конфетку сидя на горшке,фантик в горшок, крышку закрыть, штаны одеть,и бежать предавать эстафету...и так каждый учасник.выигрывает чья команда быстрее....мы ещё считали фантики,которые должны были остаться в горшке...проводила несколько раз все были в восторге!!!!


Инночка!Знаешь,лично мне бы чисто из эстетических соображений,не хотелось бы есть мармелад из горшка.Тем более,если перед этим кто-то на этом горшке сидел ИМХО.

----------


## Инна Шульга

Знаете как то даже никто и не противился...просто поделилась конкурсом.... :Yes4: ...а за комментарий огромное спасибо,только начинаю.

----------


## Саша Буч

Хотел внести небольшие изменения по "Гарему" - два МЧ набирают себе Девушек из Высшего общества (звучит Меладзе). Но не за руку, за ногу или за волосы )))))), А КОМПЛИМЕНТАМИ !!!! Тот, кто меньше набрал Девушек Высшего общества - ему аплодисменты, садитесь. А тот, кто набрал больше - Иван, вот первая девушка, которую ты пригласил. Как Вас зовут ? Оля...Скажите, Иван, какой частью своего тела привлекла Вас Оля, чтобы Вы её пригласили в Общество ? Волосы ? Замечательно ! Оля танцует волосами ! Со следующей девушкой часть тела не повторяется...Треки есть - кому надо - скину...

----------


## Светлана 911

> Треки есть - кому надо - скину...


Привет, Саша! Буду очень благодарна!))))))))))

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Со следующей девушкой часть тела не повторяется...Треки есть - кому надо - скину...


Здравствуйте Саша!Очень нужно...заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## Саша Буч

Так пишите по мылу или Скайпу - всем кину, Курица Добру научила !!!

----------


## Polli

Всем доброй ночи :) конечно все не прочитала, может где то  и есть конкурсы, которые хочу вам предложить,  не ругайте если повторюсь. :) Конкурсы чем то похожи друг на друга и проводить их здорово когда рассадка гостей отдельными столиками. Так сразу получается несколько команд. Первый вариант подарок молодоженам. Частенько его проводят с шарами для моделирования, предлагая придумать какой то оригинальный подарок для молодоженов. Я каждому столку выдаю пакет подарочным, а в нем набор всякой всячины из которой они должны соорудить подарок, представить его и рассказать зачем он молодоженам нужен. 
Очень весело вышло когда одна девочка сделала  какую то штуку и в представлении сказала " Дарю вам какую то ХРЕНЬ и пусть это будет последняя хрень в вашей жизни" Все гости долго не могли успокоиться :)

Ну и второй вариант это Бармен . Реквизит для копателей, все остальное на столах и изобретаем коктейль для жениха. Красивое оформление , интересное наполнение ну и конечно название и представление от гостей. Долго не могла решиться на этот конкурс (поскольку не люблю конкурсы с алкоголем ) но на него уговорил меня сам жених (причем очень интеллигентный мальчик) каждый коктейль он попробовал (чуть чуть ) и уже вручал призы за оригинальность, наполнение и т.д .

----------


## lyoka.l

Добрый день форумчане! Недавно стала проводить блок "О напитках".
Иногда выходит Гаишник или врач и с подводки проводит "Алкотест" (подобие шляпы), затем игра "Бутылочка" : бутылочка надувная передается за столом , в это время звучат минуса-нарезки песен о напитках(разных), на ком останавливается музыка, должен назвать песню, если не назвал, выпивает рюмку, но чего не обсуждается. И когда в конце выпивает последний, говорю "Обратите внимание, я не сказала, какой напиток выпивать.... ну и так далее", затем  загадываю загадки о напитках и победителю вручается бутылка с фото юбиляра.

----------

Семицвет (04.02.2019)

----------


## Anelka

> Инночка!Знаешь,лично мне бы чисто из эстетических соображений,не хотелось бы есть мармелад из горшка.Тем более,если перед этим кто-то на этом горшке сидел ИМХО.


А может конфетницу рядом поставить? А в горишок фантики? Интересно,а как дамы в вечерних нарядах одевают штанишки и садятся на горшок? :Taunt:

----------


## Саблегубик

> Интересно,а как дамы в вечерних нарядах одевают штанишки и садятся на горшок?


Попытаюсь объяснить. Вообще это половина блока. Но когда доходят до этого конкурса, собирается две команды им выдаются шортики безразмерные. Даже если дама в длинном платье: первое- может по началу сразу слинять и не играть, второе- если хочет побегать все таки, прикладывает шортики не надевая. Этот конкурс уже был где-то описан  :Yes4:  и конфеты вроде должны лежать в вазочке.

----------


## Anelka

[QUOTE=lyoka.l;4356178]Добрый день форумчане! Недавно стала проводить блок "О напитках".
Иногда выходит Гаишник или врач и с подводки проводит "Алкотест" (подобие шляпы), затем игра "Бутылочка" : бутылочка надувная передается за столом , в это время звучат минуса-нарезки песен о напитках(разных), на ком останавливается музыка, должен назвать песню, если не назвал, выпивает рюмку, но чего не обсуждается. И когда в конце выпивает последний, говорю "Обратите внимание, я не сказала, какой напиток выпивать.... ну и так далее", затем  загадываю загадки о напитках и победителю вручается бутылка с фото юбиляра.[/QUO

Мне кажется очень интересным.Возьму себе назаметку. :Aga:

----------


## lyoka.l

Рада, что идейка пришлась по вкусу.

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Попытаюсь объяснить. Вообще это половина блока. Но когда доходят до этого конкурса, собирается две команды им выдаются шортики безразмерные. Даже если дама в длинном платье: первое- может по началу сразу слинять и не играть, второе- если хочет побегать все таки, прикладывает шортики не надевая. Этот конкурс уже был где-то описан  и конфеты вроде должны лежать в вазочке.


да штанишки огромного размера,а вот вазу обязательно поставлю, а фантики в горшок....

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Добрый день форумчане! Недавно стала проводить блок "О напитках".
> Иногда выходит Гаишник или врач и с подводки проводит "Алкотест" (подобие шляпы), затем игра "Бутылочка" : бутылочка надувная передается за столом , в это время звучат минуса-нарезки песен о напитках(разных), на ком останавливается музыка, должен назвать песню, если не назвал, выпивает рюмку, но чего не обсуждается. И когда в конце выпивает последний, говорю "Обратите внимание, я не сказала, какой напиток выпивать.... ну и так далее", затем  загадываю загадки о напитках и победителю вручается бутылка с фото юбиляра.


 очень интересно...

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> Добрый день форумчане! Недавно стала проводить блок "О напитках".
> Иногда выходит Гаишник или врач и с подводки проводит "Алкотест" (подобие шляпы), затем игра "Бутылочка" : бутылочка надувная передается за столом , в это время звучат минуса-нарезки песен о напитках(разных), на ком останавливается музыка, должен назвать песню, если не назвал, выпивает рюмку, но чего не обсуждается. И когда в конце выпивает последний, говорю "Обратите внимание, я не сказала, какой напиток выпивать.... ну и так далее", затем  загадываю загадки о напитках и победителю вручается бутылка с фото юбиляра.


Лена, а можно поподробней про этот конкурс?

----------


## Курица

Дорогие друзья, эта темка уж очень многостраничная стала. :Meeting:  поэтому я её закрываю на замок!!! :Aga: 

Тем более что у нас есть темка-дубль с названием "ИГРЫ"... :Yes4: 
Ваши любимые игры и конкурсы можете оставлять там.

----------

